# More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege



## Paul Essien

1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people

2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*

A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive

*What would have happened if he was black ?*







*What would have happened if he was black ?*





*What would have happened if he was black ?*






3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"

_Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.

This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.

But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.

Once again. White supremacists have history.





This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.

3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people






*Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*

To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.






Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## TNHarley




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


A friend of mine was drunk sitting in the back seat and made the mistake of doing a pig call out the window at a passing cop car.
They snatched him out of the car and took him to jail. He spent 4 days behind bars for calling cops pigs and public intoxication.  White guy too.
Cops don't like people that disrespect them regardless of their race.


----------



## Hossfly

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## AKIP

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



That is some powerful truth there bruh. If I were you I would be looking out for special forces type ops dropping down onto your crib from helicopters. These are the type of truths that piss off those with a vested interest in keep the truth uncovered.


----------



## AKIP

Hossfly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
Click to expand...


The privilege is having the account.


----------



## Hossfly

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


It was the Southern White Democrats that prevented black people from owning guns , so the KKK could terrorize them.  It is the Democrats today that want to prevent people from having weapons, again to protect them, yet have to rely on the police that the Democrats so hate.  Most black people vote for Democrats.  Do black people have a death wish?



Sorry Libs… The NRA Was There to Help Blacks Defend Themselves From KKK Democrats, Not the Other Way Around
Real Reasons Liberals Hate Guns
Police kill more whites than blacks, but minority deaths generate more outrage: analysis


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


>


So the cops "speared" the white guy's life? A black guy wrote this, right?


----------



## Hossfly

Someone please clear this up for me.


----------



## Meathead

Hossfly said:


> Someone please clear this up for me.


I'm trying to figure out why spearing someone's life is a good thing, like doing the white guy a favor.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## AKIP

Hossfly said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If that were the case why did a white country ever need black slaves???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why did a white country ever need black slaves???
Click to expand...


   The dems liked the cheap labor....kinda like dems of today and the mehicans.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
Click to expand...


  Blacks dont have bank accounts?


----------



## AKIP

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks dont have bank accounts?
Click to expand...

Not for racial privilege. You all get an account all set up for you....but yes...its up to you to put something in it and if you don't...it is likely because you have been irresponsible. I mean, you have a world set up for you in your image. If you can't take that and run with it....its nobody's fault but your own.


----------



## JQPublic1

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was drunk sitting in the back seat and made the mistake of doing a pig call out the window at a passing cop car.
> They snatched him out of the car and took him to jail. He spent 4 days behind bars for calling cops pigs and public intoxication.  White guy too.
> Cops don't like people that disrespect them regardless of their race.
Click to expand...


No one likes people who disrespect them. But your cop anecdote, if true, shows a first ammendment violation. Calling cops pigs or shouting "OINK" at a cop is not a crime.


----------



## impuretrash

AKIP said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some powerful truth there bruh. If I were you I would be looking out for special forces type ops dropping down onto your crib from helicopters. These are the type of truths that piss off those with a vested interest in keep the truth uncovered.
Click to expand...


The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AKIP said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks dont have bank accounts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for racial privilege. You all get an account all set up for you....but yes...its up to you to put something in it and if you don't...it is likely because you have been irresponsible. I mean, you have a world set up for you in your image. If you can't take that and run with it....its nobody's fault but your own.
Click to expand...


  I guess I need to contact my bank.
I had no idea white privilege accounts were available!!
   Do I get a free toaster if I open an account?


----------



## boedicca

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.




Oh goodie!  Another racist racebaiter posting racist threads.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I have no fucks to give... like, zero.


----------



## harmonica

> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about


sure they are 
and your evidence for this is where??


----------



## JQPublic1

impuretrash said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some powerful truth there bruh. If I were you I would be looking out for special forces type ops dropping down onto your crib from helicopters. These are the type of truths that piss off those with a vested interest in keep the truth uncovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
Click to expand...

But how many of those confrontations involve armed blacks who pointed a gun at the police or had one visible anywhere near them?


----------



## Paul Essien

impuretrash said:


> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.


OK. The floor is yours

Show me the hundreds of cases where black men were in armed confrontations with the police and they walked out alive ?


----------



## impuretrash

JQPublic1 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some powerful truth there bruh. If I were you I would be looking out for special forces type ops dropping down onto your crib from helicopters. These are the type of truths that piss off those with a vested interest in keep the truth uncovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But how many of those confrontations involve armed blacks who pointed a gun at the police or had one visible anywhere near them?
Click to expand...


I'm guessing way more than end up getting shot to death but it's not easy to look up the topic without being inundated with the same handful of stories.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about
> 
> 
> 
> sure they are
> and your evidence for this is where??
Click to expand...

The law is the evidence.

Of course they are not going to say "_We set-up this law to kill black people_" but that will be the result.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

LOL, let's say 9 out of 10 White mass shooters get killed, and 1 in 10 Black common criminals get killed.... Now Blacks keep looking at the the latter with outrage.

Clearly not a good grasp of logic, nor proportions, as usual.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about
> 
> 
> 
> sure they are
> and your evidence for this is where??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law is the evidence.
> 
> Of course they are not going to say "_We set-up this law to kill black people_" but that will be the result.
Click to expand...

are you ok??  better go see a psychiatrist


----------



## AKIP

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks dont have bank accounts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for racial privilege. You all get an account all set up for you....but yes...its up to you to put something in it and if you don't...it is likely because you have been irresponsible. I mean, you have a world set up for you in your image. If you can't take that and run with it....its nobody's fault but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I need to contact my bank.
> I had no idea white privilege accounts were available!!
> Do I get a free toaster if I open an account?
Click to expand...

The nature of a privilege is that it is often goes unnoticed.....until you don't have it anymore. Hence, the fact that many of you don't recognize your privilege is because you still enjoy it.


----------



## AKIP

impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some powerful truth there bruh. If I were you I would be looking out for special forces type ops dropping down onto your crib from helicopters. These are the type of truths that piss off those with a vested interest in keep the truth uncovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But how many of those confrontations involve armed blacks who pointed a gun at the police or had one visible anywhere near them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing way more than end up getting shot to death but it's not easy to look up the topic without being inundated with the same handful of stories.
Click to expand...


So basically you are SPECULATING and have no evidence.


----------



## TNHarley

You heard it hear first folks
Bank accounts are racist
This bullshit is why you morons always get laughed and can only circle jerk with yourselves.
Fucking idiots


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Meathead said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please clear this up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why spearing someone's life is a good thing, like doing the white guy a favor.
Click to expand...

Michael Obama speared Obama's rectum regularly.  Why else would Obama show the rainbow colors on the White House?


----------



## AKIP

TNHarley said:


> You heard it hear first folks
> Bank accounts are racist
> This bullshit is why you morons always get laughed and can only circle jerk with yourselves.
> Fucking idiots


 
Bank Account is a metaphor.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The floor is yours
> 
> Show me the hundreds of cases where black men were in armed confrontations with the police and they walked out alive ?
Click to expand...




> Contrary to the Black Lives Matter narrative, the police have much more to fear from black males than black males have to fear from the police. In 2015, a police officer was* 18.5 times* more likely to be killed by a black male than an unarmed black male was to be killed by a police officer.





> In 2016, the police fatally shot 233 blacks, the vast majority armed and dangerous, according to the Washington Post.


https://nypost.com/2017/09/26/all-that-kneeling-ignores-the-real-cause-of-soaring-black-homicides/
..cops interact with blacks more because the blacks commit crime at many times the rate of whites
..there are millions and millions of calls for police assistance per year--and only 233 armed and dangerous blacks shot dead


----------



## harmonica

AKIP said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some powerful truth there bruh. If I were you I would be looking out for special forces type ops dropping down onto your crib from helicopters. These are the type of truths that piss off those with a vested interest in keep the truth uncovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But how many of those confrontations involve armed blacks who pointed a gun at the police or had one visible anywhere near them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing way more than end up getting shot to death but it's not easy to look up the topic without being inundated with the same handful of stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you are SPECULATING and have no evidence.
Click to expand...

see post # 36


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


That's irrelevant, blacks should still learn how to behave themselves in a normal society.


----------



## TNHarley

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant, blacks should still learn how to behave themselves in a normal society.
Click to expand...

Their great great great grandma got raped by your great great great grandpa you inconsiderate asshole! Now, give them your bank account!


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The floor is yours
> 
> Show me the hundreds of cases where black men were in armed confrontations with the police and they walked out alive ?
Click to expand...



Graduate Hotel Standoff In Minneapolis Ends After 37 Hours

Houston Police Department

2nd Suspect In 3-Year-Old's Death ID'd, Police Release Mugshot Of Man Charged

Shomari Legghette pleads not guilty in murder of CPD Cmdr. Paul Bauer

Man Charged After Fatal Richardson Police Shooting

Rahmael Holt, suspected killer of Pa. officer Brian Shaw, caught

LAPD Officer Shot in 'Ambush-Style Attack': Police

Alleged Texas Cop-Killer Arrested in San Antonio

Markeith Loyd case: State attorney removed after anti-death penalty stance - CNN


----------



## impuretrash

AKIP said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some powerful truth there bruh. If I were you I would be looking out for special forces type ops dropping down onto your crib from helicopters. These are the type of truths that piss off those with a vested interest in keep the truth uncovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But how many of those confrontations involve armed blacks who pointed a gun at the police or had one visible anywhere near them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing way more than end up getting shot to death but it's not easy to look up the topic without being inundated with the same handful of stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you are SPECULATING and have no evidence.
Click to expand...



Google "cop killer arrested" for yourself and see that most of the suspects are black guys. Still alive.


----------



## Taz

TNHarley said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant, blacks should still learn how to behave themselves in a normal society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their great great great grandma got raped by your great great great grandpa you inconsiderate asshole! Now, give them your bank account!
Click to expand...

Actually, I've told them that my ancestors were serfs back in the old country, but it doesn't matter to them, their hate of white folks has totally blinded them.


----------



## AKIP

Taz said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant, blacks should still learn how to behave themselves in a normal society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their great great great grandma got raped by your great great great grandpa you inconsiderate asshole! Now, give them your bank account!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I've told them that my ancestors were serfs back in the old country, but it doesn't matter to them, their hate of white folks has totally blinded them.
Click to expand...

The problem is that you are not living in the "old country" where your parents were serfs, but blacks are still living in the lands and among the group of people who have been their oppressors.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was drunk sitting in the back seat and made the mistake of doing a pig call out the window at a passing cop car.
> They snatched him out of the car and took him to jail. He spent 4 days behind bars for calling cops pigs and public intoxication.  White guy too.
> Cops don't like people that disrespect them regardless of their race.
Click to expand...

So...he actually lived.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The floor is yours
> 
> Show me the hundreds of cases where black men were in armed confrontations with the police and they walked out alive ?
Click to expand...


  I guess white people are better shots.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AKIP said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks dont have bank accounts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for racial privilege. You all get an account all set up for you....but yes...its up to you to put something in it and if you don't...it is likely because you have been irresponsible. I mean, you have a world set up for you in your image. If you can't take that and run with it....its nobody's fault but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I need to contact my bank.
> I had no idea white privilege accounts were available!!
> Do I get a free toaster if I open an account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nature of a privilege is that it is often goes unnoticed.....until you don't have it anymore. Hence, the fact that many of you don't recognize your privilege is because you still enjoy it.
Click to expand...


  Meh......screw you.
I clawed my way to the top from humble beginnings.


----------



## Meathead

AKIP said:


> The problem is that you are not living in the "old country" where your parents were serfs, but blacks are still living in the lands and among the group of people who have been their oppressors.


No exit visas are required. You can leave the land of the "oppressors" and go back to your ancestral homeland at any time. Since you can't afford it, start a gofundme page. Many oppressors will gladly contribute.

Bye now


----------



## Taz

AKIP said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant, blacks should still learn how to behave themselves in a normal society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their great great great grandma got raped by your great great great grandpa you inconsiderate asshole! Now, give them your bank account!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I've told them that my ancestors were serfs back in the old country, but it doesn't matter to them, their hate of white folks has totally blinded them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that you are not living in the "old country" where your parents were serfs, but blacks are still living in the lands and among the group of people who have been their oppressors.
Click to expand...

That I haven't oppressed anyone doesn't matter to you. When you see a white person, they're an oppressor to you. It must be difficult to go through life with such a large chip on your shoulder.
Look, just because you got turned down for something by a white person isn't oppression or racism every single time. Most of the time, it's because you simply don't measure up. I mean, just look at your attitude towards white people... it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Taz

Meathead said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you are not living in the "old country" where your parents were serfs, but blacks are still living in the lands and among the group of people who have been their oppressors.
> 
> 
> 
> No exit visas are required. You can leave the land of the "oppressors" and go back to your ancestral homeland at any time. Since you can't afford it, start a gofundme page. Many oppressors will gladly contribute.
> 
> Bye now
Click to expand...


----------



## Pete7469

700,000 abortions per year and we still ended up with this assclown OP stealing our oxygen?


----------



## Pete7469

Taz said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you are not living in the "old country" where your parents were serfs, but blacks are still living in the lands and among the group of people who have been their oppressors.
> 
> 
> 
> No exit visas are required. You can leave the land of the "oppressors" and go back to your ancestral homeland at any time. Since you can't afford it, start a gofundme page. Many oppressors will gladly contribute.
> 
> Bye now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 186139
Click to expand...



Holy shit that's funny. I might print that out and put it on the wall.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



Preach it!


----------



## Hossfly

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preach it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul Essien

impuretrash said:


> Graduate Hotel Standoff In Minneapolis Ends After 37 Hours


Keyword "standoff"

I said "_Show me the hundreds of cases where black men were in armed confrontations with the police and they walked out alive _?"

The guy in this link had a warrant for his arrest for a non violent charge and then just holed himself in room for 37 hours. He was not in any violent confrontation with the police.


impuretrash said:


> Houston Police Department


OK. This man was charged and nothing concrete was stated.

They said "_Officers saw the man, armed with what appeared to be a black semi-automatic firearm_"

Appeared to be ?

And then they say "_Officers gave the suspect repeated verbal commands to drop the weapon_"

And they say "_He continued to refuse officers' commands to drop the weapon_"

That does not sound right. This story is bogus in my opinion.

What kind of man charges a racist cop and tries to take his gun? None, especially given the amount of murders and beatings so many blk men have been dealing with at the hands of the fascist cops recently.


impuretrash said:


> 2nd Suspect In 3-Year-Old's Death ID'd, Police Release Mugshot Of Man Charged


That's just the link to the police looking for a suspect.


impuretrash said:


> Shomari Legghette pleads not guilty in murder of CPD Cmdr. Paul Bauer


But if he did murder the cop then why is he pleading not guilty ?


impuretrash said:


> Man Charged After Fatal Richardson Police Shooting


OK. That's 1


impuretrash said:


> Rahmael Holt, suspected killer of Pa. officer Brian Shaw, caught


Just a suspect. Don't count


impuretrash said:


> LAPD Officer Shot in 'Ambush-Style Attack': Police


She lived





impuretrash said:


> Alleged Texas Cop-Killer Arrested in San Antonio


Alleged. Don't count





impuretrash said:


> Markeith Loyd case: State attorney removed after anti-death penalty stance - CNN


You're getting desperate now. They just wanted to remove the death penalty and he shot and killed his girlfriend. No police confronation.

How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.

There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year, mostly by vehicle accidents. So trawl the net all you like there is no danger being a cop



”


----------



## Paul Essien

Can these white supremacists get any dirtier ?

So a few days ago the white supremacist police in Chicago left a truck full of Nikes in Chicago and used to entrap black people should they go in and take one.

I mean. Where do you even begin ?

Now shout out *TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN CHICAGO*.

Many brothers caught on to the BULLSHIT and called them out and warned everyone in the area about it 

This is how sick these white supremacists are. 

They create a system to deny black people resources and economic deprivation and then dangle them resources in our face and they tell us in the media that these are things we should value and ONCE AGAIN I take my hat off to the brothers for calling out the fkery out. White supremacists LOVE LOVE to use Chicago as a proxy for everything that's fked up about black people. But the truth is The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.

Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ? All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of no silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?

Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.

There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.

There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.

Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the can they afford these guns?

The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.

Where do they get the bullets from?

Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.

But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.

A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by whites.

People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.

Funny that eh ?

These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.


----------



## Liberty777

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Your a hypocrite


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


This white guy did nothing wrong and was killed...


This black guy attacked an officer and not one shot was fired...


Black people have it better, clearly.


----------



## Godboy

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why did a white country ever need black slaves???
Click to expand...

They didnt need slaves, they were just convenient to have around for household chores and farming.


----------



## Godboy

impuretrash said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some powerful truth there bruh. If I were you I would be looking out for special forces type ops dropping down onto your crib from helicopters. These are the type of truths that piss off those with a vested interest in keep the truth uncovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
Click to expand...

Hundreds? I think you mean millions.


----------



## basquebromance

there is no white privilege. there is only american privilege. everyone has it!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Paul Essien said:


> Can these white supremacists get any dirtier ?
> 
> So a few days ago the white supremacist police in Chicago left a truck full of Nikes in Chicago and used to entrap black people should they go in and take one.
> 
> I mean. Where do you even begin ?
> 
> Now shout out *TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN CHICAGO*.
> 
> Many brothers caught on to the BULLSHIT and called them out and warned everyone in the area about it
> 
> This is how sick these white supremacists are.
> 
> They create a system to deny black people resources and economic deprivation and then dangle them resources in our face and they tell us in the media that these are things we should value and ONCE AGAIN I take my hat off to the brothers for calling out the fkery out. White supremacists LOVE LOVE to use Chicago as a proxy for everything that's fked up about black people. But the truth is The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ? All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of no silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.
> 
> There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by whites.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.


So what you are saying is that the Democrats in Chicago caused all this shit?  Why do you continue to vote for them?  Dumbass.


----------



## Paul Essien

andaronjim said:


> So what you are saying is that the Democrats in Chicago caused all this shit?  Why do you continue to vote for them?  Dumbass.


Dems or Repubs ?

Who cares ?







Different wing same bird. 

The reason is that they have to be blooded in. You can’t be apart of sum white supremacy group unless you have killed or harmed a black person and not just any black person but an innocent one as it has more value and while showing cold blooded-ness to the group. It's harder to infiltrate without blood.  Chicago is on that Hyper-gentrification and Negro Removal thing. CPD corruption runs deep many of them were gang affiliated, so they allowed things to happen. Google Chicago Police Indictments especially in the early 2000s

Why do all the shootings happen on the weekends ? 
Why are there several testimonies that police give guns to gang members?
Why are the murders automatically blamed on black people despite 80% going unsolved ? 
Why do 80% go unsolved in a city with so much surveillance ?

They never ask HOW these guns are getting into Chicago in the first place. Here's a BIG part of the answer. WHITE MALE Klent Kelley from Arkansas was caught trafficking military-style semi-automatic rifles and other guns in Chicago.

Chicago will be ground zero of the Trump/Sessions test run to see how American society reacts to government sponsored genocide of black people. They are being enacted by mercenaries, law enforcement operatives and supported by the 4th estate (white media) to propagandize it as black on black violence


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can these white supremacists get any dirtier ?
> 
> So a few days ago the white supremacist police in Chicago left a truck full of Nikes in Chicago and used to entrap black people should they go in and take one.
> 
> I mean. Where do you even begin ?
> 
> Now shout out *TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN CHICAGO*.
> 
> Many brothers caught on to the BULLSHIT and called them out and warned everyone in the area about it
> 
> This is how sick these white supremacists are.
> 
> They create a system to deny black people resources and economic deprivation and then dangle them resources in our face and they tell us in the media that these are things we should value and ONCE AGAIN I take my hat off to the brothers for calling out the fkery out. White supremacists LOVE LOVE to use Chicago as a proxy for everything that's fked up about black people. But the truth is The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ? All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of no silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.
> 
> There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by whites.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that the Democrats in Chicago caused all this shit?  Why do you continue to vote for them?  Dumbass.
Click to expand...


It's time you guys stopped trying to blame democrats for everything. This country is run by republicans and we see overt racism from the president and Attorney General.


----------



## blastoff

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can these white supremacists get any dirtier ?
> 
> So a few days ago the white supremacist police in Chicago left a truck full of Nikes in Chicago and used to entrap black people should they go in and take one.
> 
> I mean. Where do you even begin ?
> 
> Now shout out *TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN CHICAGO*.
> 
> Many brothers caught on to the BULLSHIT and called them out and warned everyone in the area about it
> 
> This is how sick these white supremacists are.
> 
> They create a system to deny black people resources and economic deprivation and then dangle them resources in our face and they tell us in the media that these are things we should value and ONCE AGAIN I take my hat off to the brothers for calling out the fkery out. White supremacists LOVE LOVE to use Chicago as a proxy for everything that's fked up about black people. But the truth is The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ? All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of no silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.
> 
> There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by whites.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that the Democrats in Chicago caused all this shit?  Why do you continue to vote for them?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's time you guys stopped trying to blame democrats for everything. This country is run by republicans and we see overt racism from the president and Attorney General.
Click to expand...

C’mon, dipshit.  Chicago, like virtually all big cities, has been in the grasp of crooked dimocrat politicians for countless decades now.  To deny that you’re either incredibly ignorant or completely disingenuous about the fact.  If parts of the city are unabated shooting galleries ask the pols why they’re doing nothing.  Maybe Rahm will give you an answer as soon as he sheds his ballet tutu.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can these white supremacists get any dirtier ?
> 
> So a few days ago the white supremacist police in Chicago left a truck full of Nikes in Chicago and used to entrap black people should they go in and take one.
> 
> I mean. Where do you even begin ?
> 
> Now shout out *TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN CHICAGO*.
> 
> Many brothers caught on to the BULLSHIT and called them out and warned everyone in the area about it
> 
> This is how sick these white supremacists are.
> 
> They create a system to deny black people resources and economic deprivation and then dangle them resources in our face and they tell us in the media that these are things we should value and ONCE AGAIN I take my hat off to the brothers for calling out the fkery out. White supremacists LOVE LOVE to use Chicago as a proxy for everything that's fked up about black people. But the truth is The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ? All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of no silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.
> 
> There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by whites.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that the Democrats in Chicago caused all this shit?  Why do you continue to vote for them?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's time you guys stopped trying to blame democrats for everything. This country is run by republicans and we see overt racism from the president and Attorney General.
Click to expand...






For example?


----------



## Paul Essien

This shit is funny to me


A white doctor get's arrested and shouts "your treating me like a black person" (at 1.27)

And this just shows when SHIT get's real heavy, when it get's real serious, all of sudden they know the deal about racism. All of a sudden they think clearly. This same white man would be on the internet talking about black crime, black fatherlesness and all that smokescreen blaming shirting shit. But it was like "Hey !! I'm white and so are you. "You're not meant to be doing this" shows you sometimes that white privilege don't work for you.


----------



## AveryJarhman

*#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions*

In the 1980s I became an overworked uniform cop, robbery and death investigator spending near-twelve years of my life serving young 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn Jay Z Carter's and Christopher Biggie Smalls Wallace's Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods.

Keeping it Real! During these twelve years, I witnessed failed, as well as abhorrent MATERNAL behaviors that I have no doubts offer the ONLY reason WHY the late Biggie Smalls, as well as Shawn Jay Z Carter and a dozen other President and Mrs. Obama American urban-TRUTH-teller friends, compose music art HATEFULLY informing our entire world that black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human B*tches, and treated like 'HOES' or 'THOTS' undeserving of being offered basic human respect.






*____*​
Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

*"Childhood Trauma" aka 
 "Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)*
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

EYE-OPENING knowledge Oprah exuberantly confirms is a "game changer."

YouTube search terms: "Oprah Winfrey 'Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"






___
The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment concept applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## IM2

blastoff said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can these white supremacists get any dirtier ?
> 
> So a few days ago the white supremacist police in Chicago left a truck full of Nikes in Chicago and used to entrap black people should they go in and take one.
> 
> I mean. Where do you even begin ?
> 
> Now shout out *TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN CHICAGO*.
> 
> Many brothers caught on to the BULLSHIT and called them out and warned everyone in the area about it
> 
> This is how sick these white supremacists are.
> 
> They create a system to deny black people resources and economic deprivation and then dangle them resources in our face and they tell us in the media that these are things we should value and ONCE AGAIN I take my hat off to the brothers for calling out the fkery out. White supremacists LOVE LOVE to use Chicago as a proxy for everything that's fked up about black people. But the truth is The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ? All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of no silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.
> 
> There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by whites.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that the Democrats in Chicago caused all this shit?  Why do you continue to vote for them?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's time you guys stopped trying to blame democrats for everything. This country is run by republicans and we see overt racism from the president and Attorney General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C’mon, dipshit.  Chicago, like virtually all big cities, has been in the grasp of crooked dimocrat politicians for countless decades now.  To deny that you’re either incredibly ignorant or completely disingenuous about the fact.  If parts of the city are unabated shooting galleries ask the pols why they’re doing nothing.  Maybe Rahm will give you an answer as soon as he sheds his ballet tutu.
Click to expand...


I am neither. You are both.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Knowing they may be injured (or worse) when resisting lawful or unlawful police commands, I never understood why seemingly sober folks resist arrest.

Peace.


----------



## ScorpioRising007

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



The problem with white supremists although their intention is to stand up for whites and make things better for whites they actually do the opposite and make things much worse for whites in America.

White supremists instead of uniting us they divide us and by their ignorant actions just intensify hatred and divisions between whites, blacks, and Latinos. I hear the complaints of many of my friends who are black and Hispanic and even from my own wife who is half American Indian and part mexican.

Thank you so much ignorant white supremists you make living in this country as a white man a lot harder due to your own stupidity.


----------



## blastoff

IM2 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can these white supremacists get any dirtier ?
> 
> So a few days ago the white supremacist police in Chicago left a truck full of Nikes in Chicago and used to entrap black people should they go in and take one.
> 
> I mean. Where do you even begin ?
> 
> Now shout out *TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN CHICAGO*.
> 
> Many brothers caught on to the BULLSHIT and called them out and warned everyone in the area about it
> 
> This is how sick these white supremacists are.
> 
> They create a system to deny black people resources and economic deprivation and then dangle them resources in our face and they tell us in the media that these are things we should value and ONCE AGAIN I take my hat off to the brothers for calling out the fkery out. White supremacists LOVE LOVE to use Chicago as a proxy for everything that's fked up about black people. But the truth is The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ? All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of no silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.
> 
> There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by whites.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that the Democrats in Chicago caused all this shit?  Why do you continue to vote for them?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's time you guys stopped trying to blame democrats for everything. This country is run by republicans and we see overt racism from the president and Attorney General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C’mon, dipshit.  Chicago, like virtually all big cities, has been in the grasp of crooked dimocrat politicians for countless decades now.  To deny that you’re either incredibly ignorant or completely disingenuous about the fact.  If parts of the city are unabated shooting galleries ask the pols why they’re doing nothing.  Maybe Rahm will give you an answer as soon as he sheds his ballet tutu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither. You are both.
Click to expand...

I’d be comfortable letting the class decide which of us fits the bill.


----------



## Darkwind

AKIP said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks dont have bank accounts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for racial privilege. You all get an account all set up for you....but yes...its up to you to put something in it and if you don't...it is likely because you have been irresponsible. I mean, you have a world set up for you in your image. If you can't take that and run with it....its nobody's fault but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I need to contact my bank.
> I had no idea white privilege accounts were available!!
> Do I get a free toaster if I open an account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nature of a privilege is that it is often goes unnoticed.....until you don't have it anymore. Hence, the fact that many of you don't recognize your privilege is because you still enjoy it.
Click to expand...

The nature of privilege is that it doesn't exist except to excuse the fucked up lives of those who want something for nothing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
Click to expand...

Riiiiiiiiiiiight  Black folk aren't allowed to have a bank account


----------



## Paul Essien

Convicted sex offender pisses on 5 year black girl and call her a "n***r" ....see how brave these white supremacist are ?

But as he good well know, the police in Grand Rapids protect him, by not releasing his name.. But the suspect's name is (as what found out by black social media) David Allen Dean, and as I say he is a registered sex offender.


----------



## Paul Essien

Travis Reinking, the white supremacist who did a premeditated mass murder of Black people at a Waffle House, will NOT stand trial because they ruled he was mentally unstable. These white supremacists are on code


----------



## AveryJarhman

*#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions*



Paul Essien said:


> Convicted sex offender pisses on 5 year black girl and call her a "n***r" ....see how brave these white supremacist are ?
> 
> But as he good well know, the police in Grand Rapids protect him, by not releasing his name.. But the suspect's name is (as what found out by black social media) David Allen Dean, and as I say he is a registered sex offender.



This news story was DEBUNKED on August 23, 2018, yet days later irresponsible people like Paul Essien continue spreading HATE.

Prosecutors: Story of man urinating on black girl made up


----------



## Paul Essien

The shooting the other day in Jacksonville-Baltimore happened because a Black gamer beat David Katz (below) first. The black gamer won a game over him. Then he shot several others. 






Why do all of these shooters have the same haircut, the same eyes and that same dumb look on their face?  These people are apart of some white supremacists hate group. Probably under mind control. We need to find these mutants and quick.

This little animal killed himself at the scene. The only thing that scares these mayonnaise monkeys more than black men is being made to take any personal responsibility for their behavior.

And predictably we hear the mentally-ill excuse along with the "_he had a rough childhood_" excuse to humanize him.


----------



## Paul Essien

A black man exposes the corruption and the amount of bullshit that is within the NYPD


----------



## Liberty777

Paul Essien said:


> The shooting the other day in Jacksonville-Baltimore happened because a Black gamer beat David Katz (below) first. The black gamer won a game over him. Then he shot several others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do all of these shooters have the same haircut, the same eyes and that same dumb look on their face?  These people are apart of some white supremacists hate group. Probably under mind control. We need to find these mutants and quick.
> 
> This little animal killed himself at the scene. The only thing that scares these mayonnaise monkeys more than black men is being made to take any personal responsibility for their behavior.
> 
> And predictably we hear the mentally-ill excuse along with the "_he had a rough childhood_" excuse to humanize him.


His father failed him it’s that simple, just as your father failed you.


----------



## AveryJarhman

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



Paul Essien said:


> These people are apart of some white supremacists hate group.



Hello, Paul. I notice you embrace the same *HATE *as race baiting profiteer Tariq Nasheed. 

Fortunately not all folks are buying Tariq's brand of *HATE*.

*"Tariq Nasheed Thinks Gaming Community Is Racist! LOLOL!!*"


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Convicted sex offender pisses on 5 year black girl and call her a "n***r" ....see how brave these white supremacist are ?
> 
> But as he good well know, the police in Grand Rapids protect him, by not releasing his name.. But the suspect's name is (as what found out by black social media) David Allen Dean, and as I say he is a registered sex offender.


There are sick individuals of all races.


----------



## IM2

blastoff said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can these white supremacists get any dirtier ?
> 
> So a few days ago the white supremacist police in Chicago left a truck full of Nikes in Chicago and used to entrap black people should they go in and take one.
> 
> I mean. Where do you even begin ?
> 
> Now shout out *TO ALL MY BROTHERS IN CHICAGO*.
> 
> Many brothers caught on to the BULLSHIT and called them out and warned everyone in the area about it
> 
> This is how sick these white supremacists are.
> 
> They create a system to deny black people resources and economic deprivation and then dangle them resources in our face and they tell us in the media that these are things we should value and ONCE AGAIN I take my hat off to the brothers for calling out the fkery out. White supremacists LOVE LOVE to use Chicago as a proxy for everything that's fked up about black people. But the truth is The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ? All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of no silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.
> 
> There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by whites.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that the Democrats in Chicago caused all this shit?  Why do you continue to vote for them?  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's time you guys stopped trying to blame democrats for everything. This country is run by republicans and we see overt racism from the president and Attorney General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C’mon, dipshit.  Chicago, like virtually all big cities, has been in the grasp of crooked dimocrat politicians for countless decades now.  To deny that you’re either incredibly ignorant or completely disingenuous about the fact.  If parts of the city are unabated shooting galleries ask the pols why they’re doing nothing.  Maybe Rahm will give you an answer as soon as he sheds his ballet tutu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am neither. You are both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d be comfortable letting the class decide which of us fits the bill.
Click to expand...


What class? Because I am not concerned with what a majority white supremacist "class" thinks.


----------



## IM2

AveryJarhman said:


> *#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions*
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convicted sex offender pisses on 5 year black girl and call her a "n***r" ....see how brave these white supremacist are ?
> 
> But as he good well know, the police in Grand Rapids protect him, by not releasing his name.. But the suspect's name is (as what found out by black social media) David Allen Dean, and as I say he is a registered sex offender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news story was DEBUNKED on August 23, 2018, yet days later irresponsible people like Paul Essien continue spreading HATE.
> 
> Prosecutors: Story of man urinating on black girl made up
> 
> View attachment 213159
Click to expand...


Is he making up the continuing history of white racism?


----------



## Paul Essien

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are apart of some white supremacists hate group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Paul. I notice you embrace the same *HATE *as race baiting profiteer Tariq Nasheed.
> 
> Fortunately not all folks are buying Tariq's brand of *HATE*.
> 
> *"Tariq Nasheed Thinks Gaming Community Is Racist! LOLOL!!*"
> 
> 
> View attachment 213515
Click to expand...

How am I embracing hate ?


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are apart of some white supremacists hate group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Paul. I notice you embrace the same *HATE *as race baiting profiteer Tariq Nasheed.
> 
> Fortunately not all folks are buying Tariq's brand of *HATE*.
> 
> *"Tariq Nasheed Thinks Gaming Community Is Racist! LOLOL!!*"
> 
> 
> View attachment 213515
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I embracing hate ?
Click to expand...


He doesn't know. He went to the Kanye West school of "free" thinking.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> How am I embracing hate ?



Hello, Paul Essien. When replying to AveryJarhman, as well as others, there is no denying  you have openly expressed your support and admiration for apparent emotionally ill HATE spewing, race baiting Americans citizens who *$$*PROFIT*$$* from spreading fear and hate toward their fellow citizens of all backgrounds.






 





Peace.


----------



## Yarddog

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.







*White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.*

Sounds like the democrat party


----------



## Yarddog

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.







OK, well those two white guys you posted were lucky punks,  and I'm sure there are plenty of cases where Cops go out of their way to use restraint when it comes to black people... only that is never going to make the news... thats not a news story.

and when a white guy gets roughed up by cops or killed, there is no special interest to make sure its going to go national. Like the guy below.. he was white and only 135 pounds.. did it take six cops to beat him to death?
Now how can there be bad cops if it isn't about racism?  why cant it be that there are just some cops who are bad and shouldnt be police?

Father Calls Police Beating Death of His Son 'Hate Crime'


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well those two white guys you posted were lucky punks,  and I'm sure there are plenty of cases where Cops go out of their way to use restraint when it comes to black people... only that is never going to make the news... thats not a news story.
> 
> and when a white guy gets roughed up by cops or killed, there is no special interest to make sure its going to go national. Like the guy below.. he was white and only 135 pounds.. did it take six cops to beat him to death?
> Now how can there be bad cops if it isn't about racism?  why cant it be that there are just some cops who are bad and shouldnt be police?
> 
> Father Calls Police Beating Death of His Son 'Hate Crime'
Click to expand...


Stop lying.

Local and National Organizations Addressing Police Accountability and Racial Justice | Funders for Justice





​


----------



## IM2

*10 Armed White Men Who Did Not Die By the Police*
August 16, 2014  |  
By Charing Ball

The headlines have almost become a weekly occurrence: Black person shot and killed by the police.

Usually it is Black men. But sometimes it is women.

In the majority of times, they are unarmed. And most of the time, their deaths were for no damn justifiable reason at all.

Yet, despite the video evidence and eye witnesses accounts and just flat-out appreciation of history in this country, some folks still don’t believe race is a factor.

So let’s play a game. It’s a game I created based around my favorite scene from the film _A Time to Kill_ (based on the John Grisham book of the same name) when Jake Tyler Brigance, a young snappy lawyer (played by Matthew McConaughey) defending Carl Lee Hailey (played by Samuel L. Jackson), who is on trial for the murder of the two White men, who raped his 10-year-old daughter, tells the all-White Mississippi jury to close its eyes and imagine that the little girl victim is White. For those who haven’t seen the film, the scene is pretty climatic as it is supposed to be the moment when the all White jury has an epitome about their own biases against Black people.

I’m not going to tell you to close your eyes and imagine anything – or else how would you read the rest of this essay/list?

But I’m going to tell you that during this slideshow of 10 White Armed Men NOT Killed By the Police, in hopes that it inspires some of y’all to take off your rose colored glasses and put away your colorblind blinders and ask yourself in the most serious tones: what would happen if these men were Black.

*Derrick Daniel Thomas*
*White Privilege Pass:* According to Nola.com, 32-year old Thomas barged into a strangers home with a handgun, robbed the house and it’s inhabitants, shot at the house before fleeing on foot, where he threatened some construction workers, shot at the contractor five times, and then led police on a chase. After cornering the White man, the police allegedly told Thomas to drop his weapon. However Thomas refused and instead _*pointed the gun at the cops*_ and allegedly responded: “No, you drop your (expletive) gun!”

Despite many threats to the police safety, Thomas was eventually taken into custody alive and without a single bullet hole to the body, where he was able to face five counts of aggravated assault, three counts of aggravated assault on a police officer, one count of criminal damage to property and a $500,000 bond – of course, this happened after the officers got his real name because originally, Thomas gave them an alias at booking, which they accepted as the truth

*Had He Been Black:* Six feet under by the time he said, “No, yo-” Burial and all.

*Cliven Bundy*
*White Privilege Pass: *The 67-year old Mormon and Nevada cattle rancher with over 50 grandchildren garnered national attention when he and his supporters got into a 8-day armed standoff with the federal government following a 20-year battle over $1.1 million dollars in unpaid grazing fees the Federal Bureau of Land Management said he owed for allowing his cattle to eat off of federal land. Despite pointing guns at federal agents, Bundy, who was known for riding around the standoff site on a horse, carrying the American flag, would become a folk hero for the conservative anti-government Right and would even gain some allies within the actual government, in particular Sen. Rand Paul and Nevada Sen. Dean Heller. However some of his supporters would jump ship when Bundy, who again was accused of letting his cattle roam for free for 20 years on government land, accused Blacks of living off of government subsidies and saying that we would have been better off picking cotton in slavery.

According to ABC News, the standoff ended when the BLM backed down and said that it would no longer attempt to seize Bundy’s cattle. Not only would Bundy not spend a minute in jail, some of his comrades would get tazed and arrested. However they all were eventually released back into the comfort and security of White privilege.

*Had He Been Black: *_WHEN _they were black, they were called MOVE and in the summer of 1985 Philadelphia local police (not even the feds) ended it’s standoff with the back-to-nature liberation group by dropping two one-pound bombs on their Osage Avenue rowhouse compound, killing 11 people including five children and destroying 60 nearby residencies. For a more detailed explanation of events, I suggest you check out the documentary “_Let The Fire Burn,”_ which is available to stream on Netflix.

*Open Carry Texas*
*White Privilege Pass:* Its’ Facebook page says that Open Carry is “an organization dedicated to the safe and legal carry of firearms openly in the State of Texas in accordance with the United States and Texas Constitution and applicable laws.” However you all might recall seeing headlines and tons of pictures of this merrily band of assault-rifle wielding buying Oreo cookies and checking out the latest in Fisher Price toys at Target.

*Had They Been Black:* If the recent tragic case of John Crawford is any indicator, he wouldn’t have needed a real gun; just an air rifle. And he probably wouldn’t have even made it to the register.

*Steve Lohner*
*White Privilege Pass: *The name doesn’t ring familiar but the 18-year old kid from Aurora, Colorado tells a _Denver Fox 31 News_ that he believes police are unfairly targeting simply because he is walking around town with a shotgun. Lohner is so incensed by his violation of his constitutional right, he has started to record his encounters with police including one video, which lasts for over seven minutes and involves him not getting shot. The station also reports about this kid’s grave injustice:


“_Police who were called to the scene say they weren’t able to determine if he was doing it legally. Lohner refused to show them an ID to prove he’s 18.“I simply carry this for the protection of myself and those around me,” Lohner says. His shotgun is a Stoeger P-350 12 gauge.“I’ve been stopped close to a dozen times for this and this is actually the first time I’ve been forced to provide ID,” he says. The teen says he’s on a campaign to call attention to open carry laws. “I feel like a lot of people now they see a weapon like that and they think, you know, James Holmes or Sandy Hook,”_

*Had They Been Black:* If ever you needed definite proof of two Americas, here is it. And truthfully, the kid has a point. However, I just can’t with this kid’s righteous indignation about rights and shit in the wake of all the horrible and exact outcomes of what would have definitely transpired had this been a Black kid parading around town with a gun. Black kids are just not afforded that many lives.

*Joseph Houseman*
*White Privilege Pass: *Here is another law abiding citizen expressing his 2nd amendment right to act like a moron while simultaneously scaring the crap out of people. According to published reports, the 63-year old patriot likes to stand on the corners in Kalamazoo, Michigan holding his rifle and pondering on what it would be like to actually have real manly sized balls, so he wouldn’t have to overcompensate any longer. Anyway, Houseman would find himself in a standoff with police earlier this year after residents complained about the nut on the corner with the rifle. According to the Talking Point Memo:

“_Houseman refused to comply with requests that he put the rifle down and talk to the officers. During the negotiations, Kalamazoo Department of Public Safety Lt. Stacey Geik, who took over as commanding officer on the scene, told a dispatcher that Houseman was “exercising his open carry rights, however, he has certainly overextended them at this point.”_

After a 40-minute standoff, in which Houseman had a heart-to-heart with police about the revolution and gun rights, the police negotiator was able to cox the gun out of Houseman’s hand and end the siege on a peaceful note. The following day after the standoff, the police officially declined misdemeanor charges against Houseman and even returned his gun to him.

*Had He Been Black*: And Female, she might have been 93-year old Pearlie Golden, who was shot and killed by police for allegedly waving her revolver at them. According to the New York Daily News, Officer Stephen Stem asked the 93-year-old to “put down the weapon and then ultimately fired his own sidearm, wounding Miss Golden” who later died at a local hospital…” The officer in question was suspended without pay and eventually fired. However, Golden is still dead.

*White Privilege Pass: *But Charing, isn’t this one half of the Boston Marathon Bombing Terrorist suspects (still not convicted in the court of law), who shot at police and were too shot at _by _police? Isn’t it true that he shot by the police upon apprehension? Where exactly is his White privilege in any of this?

He’s alive ain’t he? And looking all boy band sexy on the cover of The Rolling Stones, I might add.

*Had He Been Black: *Whereas Christopher Dorner, the ex-LAPD cop turned angry Black man with a manifesto, a gun and a a vendetta against the po-po, was burnt to the jerky in a log cabin out in the San Bernardino Mountains.

I mean, they were not even trying to put out that fire.

*Adam Kokesh*
*White Privilege Pass*: Remember last year when a bunch of gun-loving nuts were planning to have an Open Carry on Washington march and rally but opted against it because the local D.C. Police said if they tried it, he would throw all their behinds in jail? Well Kokesh, a gun rights advocate and lead organizer of the failed march, decided to continue on exercising his freedom and on July 4th, posted a video of himself on YouTube, loading a double pump action shotgun in Freedom Plaza, which is between the White House and The Capital – and doing so without get shot down. Four days later, Kokesh would be picked up on the US Parks SWAT Team and plead guilty to carrying a rifle or shotgun, possession of an unregistered firearm and unlawful possession of ammunition in the District. His sentencing on those charges is in September and he could be looking up to 15 years in prison.

However, he is still alive. And out on bail. Touring the country and sh*t.

*Had He’d Been Black:* I would have to go with him being dead the moment he thought organizing that march was a good idea. Yup, just like in the film, _The Minority Report_. Black folks get gunned down all the time based upon what law enforcement and other vigilantes think they are about to do. Seriously, White guys do not know how how many benefits of doubts – and of life – they are given compared to the rest of society.

*Joseph Clifford Reel*
*White Privilege Pass:* Speaking of about nation’s capital, 33-year old Joseph Clifford Reel was sentenced to three years in prison earlier this year for crashing a driverless Jeep into a White House security gate at 40 mph, hoping the White House fence and attempting to spray paint a giant snake on the side of the White House building, to symbol “Don’t Tread On Me” mantra of the Tea Party.

Did I also fail to mention that Reel will be doing only three years in prison – alive?

*Had He’d Been Black: *His name would have been Miriam Carey, the 34-year old Black woman from Connecticut, who tried to ram her car through a barricade at the White House and was shot and killed by Secret Service while her baby was in the back seat – and as she was fled on foot away from the incident, this according to USA Today.

But you know, Don’t Tread on Me.

*Officers John Wrigley, Eric White, Timothy Finley and Nicolas Olsen*
*White Privilege Pass: *On February 21st 2005, Officers Wrigley, White, Finley and Olsen pumped over 28 rounds of live ammunition into retired police detective Howard Morgan as he laid on the ground during a “routine” traffic stop. According to the police, Morgan, who was driving home from work as a railroad patrolman, was going the wrong way up a one way block. After being pulled over, the officers alleged that Morgan sprang from his vehicle, wrestled with them as they attempted to subdue and handcuff him, and pulled a gun from his waistband and licked off 17 shots.

However Morgan’s version of the traffic stop differs in that he alleges that he identified himself as an officer however they didn’t believe him. And as the Grio reports: “Morgan says he was dragged out of  his van and forced to the ground as he tried to produce his identification, and that one of the officers noticed his service revolver, a Glock 9mm pistol, and yelled “gun!” After the gun was taken from his waistband by one of the officers, Morgan says the shooting began.”

Morgan would be hit 21 times in the back and 7 times in the front. Three out of the four officers were also hit with gunfire during the incident: a bullet to the upper right arm for Olsen; White in the right calf; and Wrigley in the left arm, but ultimately survived and got to go home with no real suspicions and questions about their conduct that night. They each would also receive awards from the Award of Valor during the department’s Police Recognition Ceremony.

*Had They Been Black: *They would be Howard Morgan, who miraculously survived being shot at 28 times by the police, was then charged with four counts each of attempted murder and aggravated battery of a police officer as well as two counts of discharging a firearm. The trial would end in mistrial, he would be tried again in 2012. And although the only witness to that night’s event pretty much collaborated his testimony that he was pulled out his vehicle and shot by cops, the jury found Morgan guilty on of attempted murder. He was sentenced to 40 years in prison.

*George Zimmerman*
*White Privilege Pass:* Oh yeah, like there aren’t color privileges in the Hispanic community and world?

And while he may not be able to reap all the benefits of his daddy’s side of the family (thanks Mom!), it certainly was enough to get him out of trouble for the murder of Trayvon Martin. Even after his acquittal, Zimmerman has found himself involved in two domestic violence incidences – one of which involved a report of a gun on the premise. And yet nobody freaked out and shot him for the suspicions of being a threat to anyone’s safety.

*Had He’d Been Black:* Most definitely, OJ Simpson. He too beat a murder rap he probably should have gone to jail for. However in 2008, Simpson was sentenced to nine years in prison for allegedly strong arm robbing two alleged drug dealers, who Simpson alleges stole his stuff. He was simply trying to get his stuff back is what he told the judge. But the system didn’t let that happened twice.

So what have we learned from this exercise in White privilege? Hopefully that there are very real double standards in not the laws but how we apply and enforce laws in this country.

If you didn’t learn that, well it is probably because you are racist against Black people.

10 Armed White Men Who Did Not Die By the Police


----------



## Paul Essien

Yarddog said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well those two white guys you posted were lucky punks,  and I'm sure there are plenty of cases where Cops go out of their way to use restraint when it comes to black people... only that is never going to make the news... thats not a news story.
> 
> and when a white guy gets roughed up by cops or killed, there is no special interest to make sure its going to go national. Like the guy below.. he was white and only 135 pounds.. did it take six cops to beat him to death?
> Now how can there be bad cops if it isn't about racism?  why cant it be that there are just some cops who are bad and shouldnt be police?
> 
> Father Calls Police Beating Death of His Son 'Hate Crime'
Click to expand...

Well here's the thing dude.

If white people are angry that white people are getting fked up by the police then white people need to be just as vociferous and get out there and starting grinding and protesting the same way Blacks have done for years. But Whites don’t, because they take it for granted that the police will not target them because of their race.

Yeah whites are also brutalized by police (in the sense that American policing is heavy-handed all around compared to many other countries) 

But don't come crying to black people now

We have been telling you that too many in the police are corrupt for years.

It's only black people who are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.

If all people are suffering from police brutality then wouldn’t you think that whites should be complaining about the police, rather than complaining about Blacks complaining about the police?

But the truth is white people will support harsher police policies if they’ll hurt blacks even if they could potentially be used against whites too. 

It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Paul Essien

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> How am I embracing hate ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Paul Essien. When replying to AveryJarhman, as well as others, there is no denying  you have openly expressed your support and admiration for apparent emotionally ill HATE spewing, race baiting Americans citizens who *$$*PROFIT*$$* from spreading fear and hate toward their fellow citizens of all backgrounds.
> 
> View attachment 213752
> View attachment 213753
> View attachment 213754
> 
> 
> Peace.
Click to expand...

How do I spew hate ?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Paul Essien said:


> It's only black people who are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.



Any time government dictates change, it's guaranteed we'll all lose more liberties. In that regard, it's technically fighting against everyone's rights.

Anyway. You're well written, Paul. You should do something with it. People don't have to agree with you, and surely many won't, but you're well written. Get yourself a blog on the side.

My two cents on the entire topic is simple. Never call the police. Ever. Unless someone has been killed or is missing.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well those two white guys you posted were lucky punks,  and I'm sure there are plenty of cases where Cops go out of their way to use restraint when it comes to black people... only that is never going to make the news... thats not a news story.
> 
> and when a white guy gets roughed up by cops or killed, there is no special interest to make sure its going to go national. Like the guy below.. he was white and only 135 pounds.. did it take six cops to beat him to death?
> Now how can there be bad cops if it isn't about racism?  why cant it be that there are just some cops who are bad and shouldnt be police?
> 
> Father Calls Police Beating Death of His Son 'Hate Crime'
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Local and National Organizations Addressing Police Accountability and Racial Justice | Funders for Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


So how am I lying?  The OP is giving examples of Armed whites ( not unarmed) getting a pass by police and not killed.  basically what I am saying is its not always racism. 
Your chart shows that by per capita there are more unarmed blacks that are shot by police than whites. That is *correct*. But the data i've looked at shows there were still more unarmed whites shot by police in 2018 than blacks. its 13 to 17.  And when talking about totals both armed and unarmed its 261 whites shot and killed to 121 blacks.

Now its been said here that the whole per capita thing is bullshit when talking about who commits crimes. It's been said here that whites commit the most crimes in the US which is true but if you want to go by per-capita, its blacks who commit crimes at a higher rate and have more contact with the police. 

Now when talking about who gets shot by police you want to use per-capita all of a sudden.  But dont get me wrong, deaths like what happened in the OP ... that was unjustified and the cop should have been prosecuted.
And some of the high profile cases shown over the last few years look questionable by police. I just like to take it on a case by case basis. same as if an unarmed white person got shot.  

If you notice , there were 17 unarmed white people shot this year vs 13 black people.... my other point was white people getting shot, just doesn't make the news, for whatever its worth. Nothing I said there was a lie.

Fatal Force: 2018 police shootings database


----------



## Yarddog

Paul Essien said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well those two white guys you posted were lucky punks,  and I'm sure there are plenty of cases where Cops go out of their way to use restraint when it comes to black people... only that is never going to make the news... thats not a news story.
> 
> and when a white guy gets roughed up by cops or killed, there is no special interest to make sure its going to go national. Like the guy below.. he was white and only 135 pounds.. did it take six cops to beat him to death?
> Now how can there be bad cops if it isn't about racism?  why cant it be that there are just some cops who are bad and shouldnt be police?
> 
> Father Calls Police Beating Death of His Son 'Hate Crime'
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well here's the thing dude.
> 
> If white people are angry that white people are getting fked up by the police then white people need to be just as vociferous and get out there and starting grinding and protesting the same way Blacks have done for years. But Whites don’t, because they take it for granted that the police will not target them because of their race.
> 
> Yeah whites are also brutalized by police (in the sense that American policing is heavy-handed all around compared to many other countries)
> 
> But don't come crying to black people now
> 
> We have been telling you that too many in the police are corrupt for years.
> 
> It's only black people who are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.
> 
> If all people are suffering from police brutality then wouldn’t you think that whites should be complaining about the police, rather than complaining about Blacks complaining about the police?
> 
> But the truth is white people will support harsher police policies if they’ll hurt blacks even if they could potentially be used against whites too.
> 
> It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.
Click to expand...




I wouldn't argue most of what you said there. It's true there are times when police have been heavy handed and maybe white people should be protesting more but by BLM and the NFL players for example, protesting the US flag and national anthem, and making it a completely racial issue when it may have a lot more to do with police training and other factors...... Your going to naturally get more pushback with people supporting the police. Fact is whether it is intended to be or not, movements like BLM are seen as being divisive with the intent of dividing us more as a nation... and they are also seen as a convenient tool for radical elements within the Democratic Party who also want this nation divided. It has a lot to do with political power in the end and if we are getting along and things are going well they are going to lose that power


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well those two white guys you posted were lucky punks,  and I'm sure there are plenty of cases where Cops go out of their way to use restraint when it comes to black people... only that is never going to make the news... thats not a news story.
> 
> and when a white guy gets roughed up by cops or killed, there is no special interest to make sure its going to go national. Like the guy below.. he was white and only 135 pounds.. did it take six cops to beat him to death?
> Now how can there be bad cops if it isn't about racism?  why cant it be that there are just some cops who are bad and shouldnt be police?
> 
> Father Calls Police Beating Death of His Son 'Hate Crime'
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Local and National Organizations Addressing Police Accountability and Racial Justice | Funders for Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Quit committing the crimes.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> What about the black cops involved in killing black perps? You are ASSuming all the cops are white?
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well those two white guys you posted were lucky punks,  and I'm sure there are plenty of cases where Cops go out of their way to use restraint when it comes to black people... only that is never going to make the news... thats not a news story.
> 
> and when a white guy gets roughed up by cops or killed, there is no special interest to make sure its going to go national. Like the guy below.. he was white and only 135 pounds.. did it take six cops to beat him to death?
> Now how can there be bad cops if it isn't about racism?  why cant it be that there are just some cops who are bad and shouldnt be police?
> 
> Father Calls Police Beating Death of His Son 'Hate Crime'
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well here's the thing dude.
> 
> If white people are angry that white people are getting fked up by the police then white people need to be just as vociferous and get out there and starting grinding and protesting the same way Blacks have done for years. But Whites don’t, because they take it for granted that the police will not target them because of their race.
> 
> Yeah whites are also brutalized by police (in the sense that American policing is heavy-handed all around compared to many other countries)
> 
> But don't come crying to black people now
> 
> We have been telling you that too many in the police are corrupt for years.
> 
> It's only black people who are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.
> 
> If all people are suffering from police brutality then wouldn’t you think that whites should be complaining about the police, rather than complaining about Blacks complaining about the police?
> 
> But the truth is white people will support harsher police policies if they’ll hurt blacks even if they could potentially be used against whites too.
> 
> It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, well those two white guys you posted were lucky punks,  and I'm sure there are plenty of cases where Cops go out of their way to use restraint when it comes to black people... only that is never going to make the news... thats not a news story.
> 
> and when a white guy gets roughed up by cops or killed, there is no special interest to make sure its going to go national. Like the guy below.. he was white and only 135 pounds.. did it take six cops to beat him to death?
> Now how can there be bad cops if it isn't about racism?  why cant it be that there are just some cops who are bad and shouldnt be police?
> 
> Father Calls Police Beating Death of His Son 'Hate Crime'
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> Local and National Organizations Addressing Police Accountability and Racial Justice | Funders for Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how am I lying?  The OP is giving examples of Armed whites ( not unarmed) getting a pass by police and not killed.  basically what I am saying is its not always racism.
> Your chart shows that by per capita there are more unarmed blacks that are shot by police than whites. That is *correct*. But the data i've looked at shows there were still more unarmed whites shot by police in 2018 than blacks. its 13 to 17.  And when talking about totals both armed and unarmed its 261 whites shot and killed to 121 blacks.
> 
> Now its been said here that the whole per capita thing is bullshit when talking about who commits crimes. It's been said here that whites commit the most crimes in the US which is true but if you want to go by per-capita, its blacks who commit crimes at a higher rate and have more contact with the police.
> 
> Now when talking about who gets shot by police you want to use per-capita all of a sudden.  But dont get me wrong, deaths like what happened in the OP ... that was unjustified and the cop should have been prosecuted.
> And some of the high profile cases shown over the last few years look questionable by police. I just like to take it on a case by case basis. same as if an unarmed white person got shot.
> 
> If you notice , there were 17 unarmed white people shot this year vs 13 black people.... my other point was white people getting shot, just doesn't make the news, for whatever its worth. Nothing I said there was a lie.
> 
> Fatal Force: 2018 police shootings database
Click to expand...


Just stop looking for times racism isn't part of the problem and begin addressing the fact that racism exists and is part of the problem.

lol! Whites have committed more crimes than blacks since this nation was started. And the lie of black crime by per capita is why unnamed blacks are getting killed. So to stop this, it must be pointed out that per capita blacks are 3 times more likely to be killed by police than otherwise. The lie of black crime harms us in ways whites do not get harmed. And you do lie when you say whites getting shot dos not make the nws.

CNN.
ABC
ABC
CNN
Cop kicks phone out of teen's hand, shoots 7 times
CNN




Not everybody black who gets beaten or killed by police are covered.  So then if it's so bad for whites, start protesting.


----------



## Paul Essien

Women lied about being raped and kidnapped by two black men.


----------



## harmonica

blacks commit much more crimes per capita and graduate at lower levels
duh duh duh duh duh
?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yes the blacks will have more problems with the police and etc!!
of course/obvious/etc
the whites are superior at not committing crimes and graduating


----------



## Paul Essien

White Doctor in the Bronx outed as hardcore white supremacist but now he says he needs professional help. 

Dr. Dov Bechhofer, 27







This is what he said






The usual lying bullshit.

He needs to helped into oncoming traffic







Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar. 

*Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident. *

Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate.

White supremacists are doctors, cops, judges, teachers, firefighters, bankers, nurses, politicians, city workers, neighbors, co-workers, news anchors, flight attendants, Democrats, Republicans, US Presidents. They often don't belong to organized hate groups, but participate in the white supremacist movement as unaffiliated individuals. Thus the size of the white supremacist movement is considerably larger than just hate group members

I gotta keep my head on a swivel.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> White Doctor in the Bronx outed as hardcore white supremacist but now he says he needs professional help.
> 
> Dr. Dov Bechhofer, 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident. *
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate.
> 
> White supremacists are doctors, cops, judges, teachers, firefighters, bankers, nurses, politicians, city workers, neighbors, co-workers, news anchors, flight attendants, Democrats, Republicans, US Presidents. They often don't belong to organized hate groups, but participate in the white supremacist movement as unaffiliated individuals. Thus the size of the white supremacist movement is considerably larger than just hate group members
> 
> I gotta keep my head on a swivel.


If you totalled up every white person in this thread, it still wouldn't be all that many people. White supremacists are a tiny minority of white people, but I wonder what percentage of blacks are White Haters like you? Is there a stat on that? Because I bet it's pretty high.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Doctor in the Bronx outed as hardcore white supremacist but now he says he needs professional help.
> 
> Dr. Dov Bechhofer, 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident. *
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate.
> 
> White supremacists are doctors, cops, judges, teachers, firefighters, bankers, nurses, politicians, city workers, neighbors, co-workers, news anchors, flight attendants, Democrats, Republicans, US Presidents. They often don't belong to organized hate groups, but participate in the white supremacist movement as unaffiliated individuals. Thus the size of the white supremacist movement is considerably larger than just hate group members
> 
> I gotta keep my head on a swivel.
> 
> 
> 
> If you totalled up every white person in this thread, it still wouldn't be all that many people. White supremacists are a tiny minority of white people, but I wonder what percentage of blacks are White Haters like you? Is there a stat on that? Because I bet it's pretty high.
Click to expand...

Your reply is to be expected. White people often put on this dumb and clueless act when they speak on racism.

Saying if I totalled up every white person it still would not be that many. That's not how racism works. It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"

You Taz as an individual are a nobody and a coward but you have the system of white supremacy to assist you in your daily life. 

White supremacist can be small in number but still reek havoc on black people's lives. South Africa is an example of that. This doctor might have been just one person and that I highly doubt, because he must have let his white supremacy slip in convo's to others and he was probably hired because of his white supremacy but he had the authority over 100's and 100's of black people in the Bronx. That is not an accident. Also white supremacists don't get fired. They get transferred. So after the dust clears he will ply his trade some where else.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Doctor in the Bronx outed as hardcore white supremacist but now he says he needs professional help.
> 
> Dr. Dov Bechhofer, 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident. *
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate.
> 
> White supremacists are doctors, cops, judges, teachers, firefighters, bankers, nurses, politicians, city workers, neighbors, co-workers, news anchors, flight attendants, Democrats, Republicans, US Presidents. They often don't belong to organized hate groups, but participate in the white supremacist movement as unaffiliated individuals. Thus the size of the white supremacist movement is considerably larger than just hate group members
> 
> I gotta keep my head on a swivel.
> 
> 
> 
> If you totalled up every white person in this thread, it still wouldn't be all that many people. White supremacists are a tiny minority of white people, but I wonder what percentage of blacks are White Haters like you? Is there a stat on that? Because I bet it's pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your reply is to be expected. White people often put on this dumb and clueless act when they speak on racism.
> 
> Saying if I totalled up every white person it still would not be that many. That's not how racism works. It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"
> 
> You Taz as an individual are a nobody and a coward but you have the system of white supremacy to assist you in your daily life.
> 
> White supremacist can be small in number but still reek havoc on black people's lives. South Africa is an example of that. This doctor might have been just one person and that I highly doubt, because he must have let his white supremacy slip in convo's to others and he was probably hired because of his white supremacy but he had the authority over 100's and 100's of black people in the Bronx. That is not an accident. Also white supremacists don't get fired. They get transferred. So after the dust clears he will ply his trade some where else.
Click to expand...

"It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"", this is a dumb analogy, what are you trying to say? That everyone is a prison guard even if there aren't that many? 

So tell us Einstein, what percentage of blacks hate whites? 100%? 90something? What's your take on it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> White Doctor in the Bronx outed as hardcore white supremacist but now he says he needs professional help.
> 
> Dr. Dov Bechhofer, 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual lying bullshit.
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident. *
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate.
> 
> White supremacists are doctors, cops, judges, teachers, firefighters, bankers, nurses, politicians, city workers, neighbors, co-workers, news anchors, flight attendants, Democrats, Republicans, US Presidents. They often don't belong to organized hate groups, but participate in the white supremacist movement as unaffiliated individuals. Thus the size of the white supremacist movement is considerably larger than just hate group members
> 
> I gotta keep my head on a swivel.



That doctor is likely Jewish, not certainly, but likely.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Women lied about being raped and kidnapped by two black men.



There has been a long tradition of white women doing this. But you'll never see the racists here post about these hoaxes.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Doctor in the Bronx outed as hardcore white supremacist but now he says he needs professional help.
> 
> Dr. Dov Bechhofer, 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident. *
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate.
> 
> White supremacists are doctors, cops, judges, teachers, firefighters, bankers, nurses, politicians, city workers, neighbors, co-workers, news anchors, flight attendants, Democrats, Republicans, US Presidents. They often don't belong to organized hate groups, but participate in the white supremacist movement as unaffiliated individuals. Thus the size of the white supremacist movement is considerably larger than just hate group members
> 
> I gotta keep my head on a swivel.
> 
> 
> 
> If you totalled up every white person in this thread, it still wouldn't be all that many people. White supremacists are a tiny minority of white people, but I wonder what percentage of blacks are White Haters like you? Is there a stat on that? Because I bet it's pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your reply is to be expected. White people often put on this dumb and clueless act when they speak on racism.
> 
> Saying if I totalled up every white person it still would not be that many. That's not how racism works. It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"
> 
> You Taz as an individual are a nobody and a coward but you have the system of white supremacy to assist you in your daily life.
> 
> White supremacist can be small in number but still reek havoc on black people's lives. South Africa is an example of that. This doctor might have been just one person and that I highly doubt, because he must have let his white supremacy slip in convo's to others and he was probably hired because of his white supremacy but he had the authority over 100's and 100's of black people in the Bronx. That is not an accident. Also white supremacists don't get fired. They get transferred. So after the dust clears he will ply his trade some where else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"", this is a dumb analogy, what are you trying to say? That everyone is a prison guard even if there aren't that many?
> 
> So tell us Einstein, what percentage of blacks hate whites? 100%? 90something? What's your take on it?
Click to expand...


Less than the number of whites that hate blacks. You think like a child. What percentage of blacks have made laws and policies denying whites of rights? What percentage of blacks oppose equal rights for whites? 0. Can't say the same for those like you. You guys claim you face more racism than us and can't provide any empirical evidence that its true. Just like you made up a genocide of whites when 43 farmers were killed and he majority of them were not white. Or that somehow a white woman choosing to marry and give birth to chldren with a black partner is genocide against whites.  Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Doctor in the Bronx outed as hardcore white supremacist but now he says he needs professional help.
> 
> Dr. Dov Bechhofer, 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident. *
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate.
> 
> White supremacists are doctors, cops, judges, teachers, firefighters, bankers, nurses, politicians, city workers, neighbors, co-workers, news anchors, flight attendants, Democrats, Republicans, US Presidents. They often don't belong to organized hate groups, but participate in the white supremacist movement as unaffiliated individuals. Thus the size of the white supremacist movement is considerably larger than just hate group members
> 
> I gotta keep my head on a swivel.
> 
> 
> 
> If you totalled up every white person in this thread, it still wouldn't be all that many people. White supremacists are a tiny minority of white people, but I wonder what percentage of blacks are White Haters like you? Is there a stat on that? Because I bet it's pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your reply is to be expected. White people often put on this dumb and clueless act when they speak on racism.
> 
> Saying if I totalled up every white person it still would not be that many. That's not how racism works. It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"
> 
> You Taz as an individual are a nobody and a coward but you have the system of white supremacy to assist you in your daily life.
> 
> White supremacist can be small in number but still reek havoc on black people's lives. South Africa is an example of that. This doctor might have been just one person and that I highly doubt, because he must have let his white supremacy slip in convo's to others and he was probably hired because of his white supremacy but he had the authority over 100's and 100's of black people in the Bronx. That is not an accident. Also white supremacists don't get fired. They get transferred. So after the dust clears he will ply his trade some where else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"", this is a dumb analogy, what are you trying to say? That everyone is a prison guard even if there aren't that many?
> 
> So tell us Einstein, what percentage of blacks hate whites? 100%? 90something? What's your take on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than the number of whites that hate blacks. You think like a child. What percentage of blacks have made laws and policies denying whites of rights? What percentage of blacks oppose equal rights for whites? 0. Can't say the same for those like you. You guys claim you face more racism than us and can't provide any empirical evidence that its true. Just like you made up a genocide of whites when 43 farmers were killed and he majority of them were not white. Or that somehow a white woman choosing to marry and give birth to chldren with a black partner is genocide against whites.  Stop lying to yourself.
Click to expand...

I never claimed any such things. You have to make shit up for your comeback. Pathetic.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Negro please.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Doctor in the Bronx outed as hardcore white supremacist but now he says he needs professional help.
> 
> Dr. Dov Bechhofer, 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident. *
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate.
> 
> White supremacists are doctors, cops, judges, teachers, firefighters, bankers, nurses, politicians, city workers, neighbors, co-workers, news anchors, flight attendants, Democrats, Republicans, US Presidents. They often don't belong to organized hate groups, but participate in the white supremacist movement as unaffiliated individuals. Thus the size of the white supremacist movement is considerably larger than just hate group members
> 
> I gotta keep my head on a swivel.
> 
> 
> 
> If you totalled up every white person in this thread, it still wouldn't be all that many people. White supremacists are a tiny minority of white people, but I wonder what percentage of blacks are White Haters like you? Is there a stat on that? Because I bet it's pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your reply is to be expected. White people often put on this dumb and clueless act when they speak on racism.
> 
> Saying if I totalled up every white person it still would not be that many. That's not how racism works. It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"
> 
> You Taz as an individual are a nobody and a coward but you have the system of white supremacy to assist you in your daily life.
> 
> White supremacist can be small in number but still reek havoc on black people's lives. South Africa is an example of that. This doctor might have been just one person and that I highly doubt, because he must have let his white supremacy slip in convo's to others and he was probably hired because of his white supremacy but he had the authority over 100's and 100's of black people in the Bronx. That is not an accident. Also white supremacists don't get fired. They get transferred. So after the dust clears he will ply his trade some where else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"", this is a dumb analogy, what are you trying to say? That everyone is a prison guard even if there aren't that many?
> 
> So tell us Einstein, what percentage of blacks hate whites? 100%? 90something? What's your take on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than the number of whites that hate blacks. You think like a child. What percentage of blacks have made laws and policies denying whites of rights? What percentage of blacks oppose equal rights for whites? 0. Can't say the same for those like you. You guys claim you face more racism than us and can't provide any empirical evidence that its true. Just like you made up a genocide of whites when 43 farmers were killed and he majority of them were not white. Or that somehow a white woman choosing to marry and give birth to chldren with a black partner is genocide against whites.  Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed any such things. You have to make shit up for your comeback. Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you totalled up every white person in this thread, it still wouldn't be all that many people. White supremacists are a tiny minority of white people, but I wonder what percentage of blacks are White Haters like you? Is there a stat on that? Because I bet it's pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> Your reply is to be expected. White people often put on this dumb and clueless act when they speak on racism.
> 
> Saying if I totalled up every white person it still would not be that many. That's not how racism works. It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"
> 
> You Taz as an individual are a nobody and a coward but you have the system of white supremacy to assist you in your daily life.
> 
> White supremacist can be small in number but still reek havoc on black people's lives. South Africa is an example of that. This doctor might have been just one person and that I highly doubt, because he must have let his white supremacy slip in convo's to others and he was probably hired because of his white supremacy but he had the authority over 100's and 100's of black people in the Bronx. That is not an accident. Also white supremacists don't get fired. They get transferred. So after the dust clears he will ply his trade some where else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"", this is a dumb analogy, what are you trying to say? That everyone is a prison guard even if there aren't that many?
> 
> So tell us Einstein, what percentage of blacks hate whites? 100%? 90something? What's your take on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than the number of whites that hate blacks. You think like a child. What percentage of blacks have made laws and policies denying whites of rights? What percentage of blacks oppose equal rights for whites? 0. Can't say the same for those like you. You guys claim you face more racism than us and can't provide any empirical evidence that its true. Just like you made up a genocide of whites when 43 farmers were killed and he majority of them were not white. Or that somehow a white woman choosing to marry and give birth to chldren with a black partner is genocide against whites.  Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed any such things. You have to make shit up for your comeback. Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the ticket.
Click to expand...

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reply is to be expected. White people often put on this dumb and clueless act when they speak on racism.
> 
> Saying if I totalled up every white person it still would not be that many. That's not how racism works. It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"
> 
> You Taz as an individual are a nobody and a coward but you have the system of white supremacy to assist you in your daily life.
> 
> White supremacist can be small in number but still reek havoc on black people's lives. South Africa is an example of that. This doctor might have been just one person and that I highly doubt, because he must have let his white supremacy slip in convo's to others and he was probably hired because of his white supremacy but he had the authority over 100's and 100's of black people in the Bronx. That is not an accident. Also white supremacists don't get fired. They get transferred. So after the dust clears he will ply his trade some where else.
> 
> 
> 
> "It'd be a stupid as saying "well ya know, there are not that many people who work in prison and prisoners out-number the staff greatly"", this is a dumb analogy, what are you trying to say? That everyone is a prison guard even if there aren't that many?
> 
> So tell us Einstein, what percentage of blacks hate whites? 100%? 90something? What's your take on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than the number of whites that hate blacks. You think like a child. What percentage of blacks have made laws and policies denying whites of rights? What percentage of blacks oppose equal rights for whites? 0. Can't say the same for those like you. You guys claim you face more racism than us and can't provide any empirical evidence that its true. Just like you made up a genocide of whites when 43 farmers were killed and he majority of them were not white. Or that somehow a white woman choosing to marry and give birth to chldren with a black partner is genocide against whites.  Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed any such things. You have to make shit up for your comeback. Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> That doctor is likely Jewish, not certainly, but likely.


Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.

Don’t even get me started on Israel where they use use racial slurs towards blacks that come straight out of 1950’s US. Stop playing this transparent “but he/she’s a “minority” game


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doctor is likely Jewish, not certainly, but likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.
> 
> Don’t even get me started on Israel where they use use racial slurs towards blacks that come straight out of 1950’s US. Stop playing this transparent “but he/she’s a “minority” game
Click to expand...

What about all the racial slurs blacks hurl at other races? Do those count?


----------



## katsteve2012

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> How am I embracing hate ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Paul Essien. When replying to AveryJarhman, as well as others, there is no denying  you have openly expressed your support and admiration for apparent emotionally ill HATE spewing, race baiting Americans citizens who *$$*PROFIT*$$* from spreading fear and hate toward their fellow citizens of all backgrounds.
> 
> View attachment 213752
> View attachment 213753
> View attachment 213754
> 
> 
> Peace.
Click to expand...


SPAM


----------



## Paul Essien

1) The police in Baltimore carry toy guns to plant on people they shoot

They're called "drop" guns & cops have been carrying them probably since the establishment of the first police dept. in the U.S. 

2) A white man pulls on black students in a apartment block telling them that "they don't belong here" ....but get this ? He wasn't even a resident of the apartment block himself.  

Texas and Florida are kill blk ppl states. He’s a sexual predator too. He’s in student housing where 18 year olds live and he is there “to get laid" He looks 50 and he’s preying on 18 year olds but his wife resides in Atlanta.

So he fudged himself up worse by pulling a strap on them & ended up on the news. Now the wife wanting to know who was he seeing there.

Honestly these white supremacist dudes are the most punkified, cissy cowardly bitches ever to walk the earth. They hide behind something that makes them fill like a man and that’s a firearm.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doctor is likely Jewish, not certainly, but likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.
> 
> Don’t even get me started on Israel where they use use racial slurs towards blacks that come straight out of 1950’s US. Stop playing this transparent “but he/she’s a “minority” game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about all the racial slurs blacks hurl at other races? Do those count?
Click to expand...


Like what?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doctor is likely Jewish, not certainly, but likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.
> 
> Don’t even get me started on Israel where they use use racial slurs towards blacks that come straight out of 1950’s US. Stop playing this transparent “but he/she’s a “minority” game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about all the racial slurs blacks hurl at other races? Do those count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?
Click to expand...

You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doctor is likely Jewish, not certainly, but likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.
> 
> Don’t even get me started on Israel where they use use racial slurs towards blacks that come straight out of 1950’s US. Stop playing this transparent “but he/she’s a “minority” game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about all the racial slurs blacks hurl at other races? Do those count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
Click to expand...


So you don't know. Got it.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doctor is likely Jewish, not certainly, but likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.
> 
> Don’t even get me started on Israel where they use use racial slurs towards blacks that come straight out of 1950’s US. Stop playing this transparent “but he/she’s a “minority” game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about all the racial slurs blacks hurl at other races? Do those count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
Click to expand...

Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.
> 
> Don’t even get me started on Israel where they use use racial slurs towards blacks that come straight out of 1950’s US. Stop playing this transparent “but he/she’s a “minority” game
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the racial slurs blacks hurl at other races? Do those count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
Click to expand...


You are the one whining about black racial slurs, so show them.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.
> 
> Don’t even get me started on Israel where they use use racial slurs towards blacks that come straight out of 1950’s US. Stop playing this transparent “but he/she’s a “minority” game
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the racial slurs blacks hurl at other races? Do those count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
Click to expand...

You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.

Tell me when I'm lying ?

The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the racial slurs blacks hurl at other races? Do those count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one whining about black racial slurs, so show them.
Click to expand...

So you're trying to say that Blacks never utter any racial slurs. Um... no.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the racial slurs blacks hurl at other races? Do those count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position
Click to expand...

Why should I do something when I see black guys? Like what?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> 
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one whining about black racial slurs, so show them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're trying to say that Blacks never utter any racial slurs. Um... no.
Click to expand...


I 'm saying that you must show them. Then explain why blacks would use such language. Does white racism have anything to do with it? Or is that going to be part of the equation you choose to ignore to paint a fake picture of victimhood?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one whining about black racial slurs, so show them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're trying to say that Blacks never utter any racial slurs. Um... no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 'm saying that you must show them. Then explain why blacks would use such language. Does white racism have anything to do with it? Or is that going to be part of the equation you choose to ignore to paint a fake picture of victimhood?
Click to expand...

So it's my fault that you call us crackers? or is it "cracka", because we all know you folks can't spell.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?
> 
> 
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do something when I see black guys? Like what?
Click to expand...

Talk like you talk on here. Talk about how violent black people are how great white people are. My point is when you see a black man. You don't do nothing. You talk tough online. But when it's man on man ? Different gravy


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do something when I see black guys? Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk like you talk on here. Talk about how violent black people are how great white people are. My point is when you see a black man. You don't do nothing. You talk tough online. But when it's man on man ? Different gravy
Click to expand...

If a black person I meet somewhere wants to discuss that exact topic, I'll calmly explain my views, like I do here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're either pretending to be dumb, or you are dumb, which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do something when I see black guys? Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk like you talk on here. Talk about how violent black people are how great white people are. My point is when you see a black man. You don't do nothing. You talk tough online. But when it's man on man ? Different gravy
Click to expand...


I welcome the man to man conversations. I agree. Online tough guys are weak. When I see a black man, I pick him first when we are playing pick up hoops.


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one whining about black racial slurs, so show them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're trying to say that Blacks never utter any racial slurs. Um... no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 'm saying that you must show them. Then explain why blacks would use such language. Does white racism have anything to do with it? Or is that going to be part of the equation you choose to ignore to paint a fake picture of victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's my fault that you call us crackers? or is it "cracka", because we all know you folks can't spell.
Click to expand...


Yep. That's a response to the n word you whites made for us. Or remarks about bananas and coons like you have done. Or like your last racist comment about us not being able to spell.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do something when I see black guys? Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk like you talk on here. Talk about how violent black people are how great white people are. My point is when you see a black man. You don't do nothing. You talk tough online. But when it's man on man ? Different gravy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a black person I meet somewhere wants to discuss that exact topic, I'll calmly explain my views, like I do here.
Click to expand...


Test that. Go into an all black forum. Say what you do to blacks here and see what you get. You man enough?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do something when I see black guys? Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk like you talk on here. Talk about how violent black people are how great white people are. My point is when you see a black man. You don't do nothing. You talk tough online. But when it's man on man ? Different gravy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a black person I meet somewhere wants to discuss that exact topic, I'll calmly explain my views, like I do here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Test that. Go into an all black forum. Say what you do to blacks here and see what you get. You man enough?
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one whining about black racial slurs, so show them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're trying to say that Blacks never utter any racial slurs. Um... no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 'm saying that you must show them. Then explain why blacks would use such language. Does white racism have anything to do with it? Or is that going to be part of the equation you choose to ignore to paint a fake picture of victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's my fault that you call us crackers? or is it "cracka", because we all know you folks can't spell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a response to the n word you whites made for us. Or remarks about bananas and coons like you have done. Or like your last racist comment about us not being able to spell.
Click to expand...

Ya, big bad whitey made you do it. What a crybaby you are.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Women lied about being raped and kidnapped by two black men.


Tawana Brawley  ring a bell?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> White Doctor in the Bronx outed as hardcore white supremacist but now he says he needs professional help.
> 
> Dr. Dov Bechhofer, 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual lying bullshit.
> 
> He needs to helped into oncoming traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in medicine is one of the worst. White supremacists use medicine as a way to commit genocide on black people and then keep it under the radar.
> 
> *Having a white supremacist in an all black community is no accident. *
> 
> Everything under the structure of white supremacy is deliberate.
> 
> White supremacists are doctors, cops, judges, teachers, firefighters, bankers, nurses, politicians, city workers, neighbors, co-workers, news anchors, flight attendants, Democrats, Republicans, US Presidents. They often don't belong to organized hate groups, but participate in the white supremacist movement as unaffiliated individuals. Thus the size of the white supremacist movement is considerably larger than just hate group members
> 
> I gotta keep my head on a swivel.


You are SO paranoid, it's pathetic.


----------



## MizMolly

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one whining about black racial slurs, so show them.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to say that Blacks never utter any racial slurs. Um... no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 'm saying that you must show them. Then explain why blacks would use such language. Does white racism have anything to do with it? Or is that going to be part of the equation you choose to ignore to paint a fake picture of victimhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's my fault that you call us crackers? or is it "cracka", because we all know you folks can't spell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a response to the n word you whites made for us. Or remarks about bananas and coons like you have done. Or like your last racist comment about us not being able to spell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, big bad whitey made you do it. What a crybaby you are.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do something when I see black guys? Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk like you talk on here. Talk about how violent black people are how great white people are. My point is when you see a black man. You don't do nothing. You talk tough online. But when it's man on man ? Different gravy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a black person I meet somewhere wants to discuss that exact topic, I'll calmly explain my views, like I do here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Test that. Go into an all black forum. Say what you do to blacks here and see what you get. You man enough?
Click to expand...

You "sound" violent


----------



## MarcATL

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


No need to question what would have happened if it were a black person. Just look at what was done to little Tamir Rice. Gunned down within 2 seconds flat of the cops arriving.

A 10 year old child playing w/a toy gun in a park.

They don't value black lives.


----------



## MizMolly

MarcATL said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to question what would have happened if it were a black person. Just look at what was done to little Tamir Rice. Gunned down within 2 seconds flat of the cops arriving.
> 
> A 10 year old child playing w/a toy gun in a park.
> 
> They don't value black lives.
Click to expand...

He was 12 but looked older. They said he kept pointing the gun at people. How were the cops to know it was a fake gun? The cops also told the boy to put his hands up, instead he reached into his pants and pulled out the gun.


----------



## MarcATL

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I have no fucks to give... like, zero.


We know.


----------



## MarcATL

MizMolly said:


> He was 12 but looked older. They said he kept pointing the gun at people. How were the cops to know it was a fake gun? The cops also told the boy to put his hands up, instead he reached into his pants and pulled out the gun.


Uhm, there's video footage of the horrific event taking place. If you believe the swill  you just spewed then...


----------



## deanrd

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was drunk sitting in the back seat and made the mistake of doing a pig call out the window at a passing cop car.
> They snatched him out of the car and took him to jail. He spent 4 days behind bars for calling cops pigs and public intoxication.  White guy too.
> Cops don't like people that disrespect them regardless of their race.
Click to expand...

If he had been black, they would have shot him.
You know that.  It can't be denied.

And lying that he spent 4 days in jail for acting out the first amendment proves that you too, lie.


----------



## Freiheit

"Ague for your limitations and sure enough they are yours" Richard Bach
The Supreme Court decision being discussed has given permission to police to shoot more people period.  There was nothing said about any group.  The decision shielded police from responsiblity for their acitions.  If those who think black lives matter were not viewing the world from a racist perspective they would invite everyone to join them in thier fight and proclaim all lives matter.  
The divide and conquer strategy of those in power has worked well even splintering protest movements.
How much more powerful would a protest movement of the total population be?


----------



## IM2

Freiheit said:


> "Ague for your limitations and sure enough they are yours" Richard Bach
> The Supreme Court decision being discussed has given permission to police to shoot more people period.  There was nothing said about any group.  The decision shielded police from responsiblity for their acitions.  If those who think black lives matter were not viewing the world from a racist perspective they would invite everyone to join them in thier fight and proclaim all lives matter.
> The divide and conquer strategy of those in power has worked well even splintering protest movements.
> How much more powerful would a protest movement of the total population be?



Black lives matter is not racist. BLM already is multi racial. But white racists have decided to make up their own version of reality once again. It's all abut shutting black people up and not allowing us our first amendment rights.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ague for your limitations and sure enough they are yours" Richard Bach
> The Supreme Court decision being discussed has given permission to police to shoot more people period.  There was nothing said about any group.  The decision shielded police from responsiblity for their acitions.  If those who think black lives matter were not viewing the world from a racist perspective they would invite everyone to join them in thier fight and proclaim all lives matter.
> The divide and conquer strategy of those in power has worked well even splintering protest movements.
> How much more powerful would a protest movement of the total population be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter is not racist. BLM already is multi racial. But white racists have decided to make up their own version of reality once again. It's all abut shutting black people up and not allowing us our first amendment rights.
Click to expand...


Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?


----------



## MarcATL

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?


ESAD.

#FigureItOutBitch


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?
> 
> 
> 
> ESAD.
> 
> #FigureItOutBitch
Click to expand...


I don't have the problem you do. I don't have to figure anything out. I am not the one crying racism on these boards like a little girl. I have "white privilege"...don't care what you think. Now what? 

You got nothing Marc. As usual. You're all talk and zero action.


----------



## Rocko

TNHarley said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




AKIP said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks dont have bank accounts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for racial privilege. You all get an account all set up for you....but yes...its up to you to put something in it and if you don't...it is likely because you have been irresponsible. I mean, you have a world set up for you in your image. If you can't take that and run with it....its nobody's fault but your own.
Click to expand...

 thanks for the laughs dude


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ague for your limitations and sure enough they are yours" Richard Bach
> The Supreme Court decision being discussed has given permission to police to shoot more people period.  There was nothing said about any group.  The decision shielded police from responsiblity for their acitions.  If those who think black lives matter were not viewing the world from a racist perspective they would invite everyone to join them in thier fight and proclaim all lives matter.
> The divide and conquer strategy of those in power has worked well even splintering protest movements.
> How much more powerful would a protest movement of the total population be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter is not racist. BLM already is multi racial. But white racists have decided to make up their own version of reality once again. It's all abut shutting black people up and not allowing us our first amendment rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?
Click to expand...


Lookee here folks, we have a jewish neo nazi.


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?
> 
> 
> 
> ESAD.
> 
> #FigureItOutBitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the problem you do. I don't have to figure anything out. I am not the one crying racism on these boards like a little girl. I have "white privilege"...don't care what you think. Now what?
> 
> You got nothing Marc. As usual. You're all talk and zero action.
Click to expand...


You don't know that. But we see you crying about being a jew while supporting neo nazi beliefs. No wonder Farrakhan is in your asses all the time.


----------



## Freiheit

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ague for your limitations and sure enough they are yours" Richard Bach
> The Supreme Court decision being discussed has given permission to police to shoot more people period.  There was nothing said about any group.  The decision shielded police from responsiblity for their acitions.  If those who think black lives matter were not viewing the world from a racist perspective they would invite everyone to join them in thier fight and proclaim all lives matter.
> The divide and conquer strategy of those in power has worked well even splintering protest movements.
> How much more powerful would a protest movement of the total population be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter is not racist. BLM already is multi racial. But white racists have decided to make up their own version of reality once again. It's all abut shutting black people up and not allowing us our first amendment rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey hey we have another psychic with your arcane powers you have divined an oxymoron a Nazi Jew.  Man you better go back to psychic school or better take off your racist glasses and see the world clearly.  Since you prefer to address your racist bias that is what I will address.
> 
> 
> Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookee here folks, we have a jewish neo nazi.
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ague for your limitations and sure enough they are yours" Richard Bach
> The Supreme Court decision being discussed has given permission to police to shoot more people period.  There was nothing said about any group.  The decision shielded police from responsiblity for their acitions.  If those who think black lives matter were not viewing the world from a racist perspective they would invite everyone to join them in thier fight and proclaim all lives matter.
> The divide and conquer strategy of those in power has worked well even splintering protest movements.
> How much more powerful would a protest movement of the total population be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives matter is not racist. BLM already is multi racial. But white racists have decided to make up their own version of reality once again. It's all abut shutting black people up and not allowing us our first amendment rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lookee here folks, we have a jewish neo nazi.
Click to expand...


LMAO. Your labels are funny.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?
> 
> 
> 
> ESAD.
> 
> #FigureItOutBitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the problem you do. I don't have to figure anything out. I am not the one crying racism on these boards like a little girl. I have "white privilege"...don't care what you think. Now what?
> 
> You got nothing Marc. As usual. You're all talk and zero action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. But we see you crying about being a jew while supporting neo nazi beliefs. No wonder Farrakhan is in your asses all the time.
Click to expand...


I don’t cry about it. I am proud of it. Farrakhan likes men’s asses? Do you take after him?


----------



## emilynghiem

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



Dear Paul Essien:
Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.


Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



Dear Paul Essien:
Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black

Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia

Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???

There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.

The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.

Why don't we hear about this case?
Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?

It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.

And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.

But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
how do you explain this case? What is going on?


----------



## IM2

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?
> 
> 
> 
> ESAD.
> 
> #FigureItOutBitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the problem you do. I don't have to figure anything out. I am not the one crying racism on these boards like a little girl. I have "white privilege"...don't care what you think. Now what?
> 
> You got nothing Marc. As usual. You're all talk and zero action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. But we see you crying about being a jew while supporting neo nazi beliefs. No wonder Farrakhan is in your asses all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t cry about it. I am proud of it. Farrakhan likes men’s asses? Do you take after him?
Click to expand...


You whine about being jewish just as much as we whine about being black. You seem to be overly knowledgeable about Farrakhan liking mens asses. That says a lot about you.


----------



## IM2

emilynghiem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
Click to expand...




emilynghiem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
Click to expand...


Try using  the same energy questioning whites here.


----------



## emilynghiem

IM2 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using  the same energy questioning whites here.
Click to expand...


Dear IM2 Regardless of color, it's what principles and arguments we answer to.
So if you are focused on issues of color and race, you answer to that.
If someone else answers to the Bible or Constitution, if they judge others
by that standard, so shall they be taken to task.

It's not based just on race, but what language of creed speaks to your heart and mind.
That may work for you, but something else may be the sticking points for someone else.

Have you noticed this also?


----------



## IM2

emilynghiem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using  the same energy questioning whites here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear IM2 Regardless of color, it's what principles and arguments we answer to.
> So if you are focused on issues of color and race, you answer to that.
> If someone else answers to the Bible or Constitution, if they judge others
> by that standard, so shall they be taken to task.
> 
> It's not based just on race, but what language of creed speaks to your heart and mind.
> That may work for you, but something else may be the sticking points for someone else.
> 
> Have you noticed this also?
Click to expand...


What I have noticed is you only do this kind of thing to blacks. And what we are talking about is biblical and constitutional violations consistently against people of color by whites. So this is more complex than the simplicity those like you think race holds. Police are given the authority by the state to take lives, no else is. And the man who killed Johnson is serving life while cops are killing blacks and walking free. And that includes black cops. We are talking about a matter of justice which is a biblical thing. So if you are about addressing the bible and the constitution you question that just as much.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I am part of the problem. No what? How will you convince me to not be part of the problem. I think BLM is a terror group filled of kids who have only one parent with terrible guidance. So you'll call me racist. I don't care. Now what? Well?
> 
> 
> 
> ESAD.
> 
> #FigureItOutBitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the problem you do. I don't have to figure anything out. I am not the one crying racism on these boards like a little girl. I have "white privilege"...don't care what you think. Now what?
> 
> You got nothing Marc. As usual. You're all talk and zero action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. But we see you crying about being a jew while supporting neo nazi beliefs. No wonder Farrakhan is in your asses all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t cry about it. I am proud of it. Farrakhan likes men’s asses? Do you take after him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whine about being jewish just as much as we whine about being black. You seem to be overly knowledgeable about Farrakhan liking mens asses. That says a lot about you.
Click to expand...


Nope. I tell you that Jews face more racism than blacks and do just fine. Now go back to studying Louis' ass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

IM2 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using  the same energy questioning whites here.
Click to expand...


Jews don't kill other Jews. Blacks kill other blacks at ridiculous rates. If you want me to believe your BLM slogan maybe you should start ahering to it first.


----------



## emilynghiem

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using  the same energy questioning whites here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill other Jews. Blacks kill other blacks at ridiculous rates. If you want me to believe your BLM slogan maybe you should start ahering to it first.
Click to expand...


Dear AzogtheDefiler One of my theories on why this hatred against Black MALES in particular is so prevalent,
is the impact of genocide on lineages and generations, including RAPE:
Both the IRISH/White slaves and the BLACK/African slaves were forced to be RAPED
by BLACK MALES in order to breed more slaves with dark skin for identification and greater value on the market.

it makes sense to me why both Whites and Blacks carrying this spiritual hostility
over generations would react almost "phobically" to Black Males especially
with the current images and news stories and cultural/social problems
that merely reinforce that as a trigger.

Rape victims and War survivors carry similar triggers and traumas,
so deep and so devastating they can be driven to SUICIDE.
and whole generations suffering from genocide can carry it beyond just genetics.
It can be carried in the spirit, as wounds on a psychological but collective level
that surpasses just individual family heritage.

Otherwise it makes no sense why Blacks who weren't part of slavery or those lineages
can identify so strongly as if they were, and feel the same outrage.
It may not be genetic or empirically caused in a way we can trace,
but it can be explained SPIRITUALLY as carried by collective tribes.

From seeing how Native Americans require deeper therapy to heal invisible wounds
that cannot be explained except on a spiritual level, I believe this approach may
help heal similar wounds and rage felt or carried by individuals whether white or black.

Rape and Genocide have longer lasting effects that don't magically disappear after the acts stop.
Who knows the full impact on future generations,
but when I look at the hostility, fear hatred and violence
I can only guess where that is coming from....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

emilynghiem said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using  the same energy questioning whites here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill other Jews. Blacks kill other blacks at ridiculous rates. If you want me to believe your BLM slogan maybe you should start ahering to it first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear AzogtheDefiler One of my theories on why this hatred against Black MALES in particular is so prevalent,
> is the impact of genocide on lineages and generations, including RAPE:
> Both the IRISH/White slaves and the BLACK/African slaves were forced to be RAPED
> by BLACK MALES in order to breed more slaves with dark skin for identification and greater value on the market.
> 
> it makes sense to me why both Whites and Blacks carrying this spiritual hostility
> over generations would react almost "phobically" to Black Males especially
> with the current images and news stories and cultural/social problems
> that merely reinforce that as a trigger.
> 
> Rape victims and War survivors carry similar triggers and traumas,
> so deep and so devastating they can be driven to SUICIDE.
> and whole generations suffering from genocide can carry it beyond just genetics.
> It can be carried in the spirit, as wounds on a psychological but collective level
> that surpasses just individual family heritage.
> 
> Otherwise it makes no sense why Blacks who weren't part of slavery or those lineages
> can identify so strongly as if they were, and feel the same outrage.
> It may not be genetic or empirically caused in a way we can trace,
> but it can be explained SPIRITUALLY as carried by collective tribes.
> 
> From seeing how Native Americans require deeper therapy to heal invisible wounds
> that cannot be explained except on a spiritual level, I believe this approach may
> help heal similar wounds and rage felt or carried by individuals whether white or black.
> 
> Rape and Genocide have longer lasting effects that don't magically disappear after the acts stop.
> Who knows the full impact on future generations,
> but when I look at the hostility, fear hatred and violence
> I can only guess where that is coming from....
Click to expand...


Why are blacks so good at hoops and football?


----------



## emilynghiem

IM2 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using  the same energy questioning whites here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear IM2 Regardless of color, it's what principles and arguments we answer to.
> So if you are focused on issues of color and race, you answer to that.
> If someone else answers to the Bible or Constitution, if they judge others
> by that standard, so shall they be taken to task.
> 
> It's not based just on race, but what language of creed speaks to your heart and mind.
> That may work for you, but something else may be the sticking points for someone else.
> 
> Have you noticed this also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I have noticed is you only do this kind of thing to blacks. And what we are talking about is biblical and constitutional violations consistently against people of color by whites. So this is more complex than the simplicity those like you think race holds. Police are given the authority by the state to take lives, no else is. And the man who killed Johnson is serving life while cops are killing blacks and walking free. And that includes black cops. We are talking about a matter of justice which is a biblical thing. So if you are about addressing the bible and the constitution you question that just as much.
Click to expand...


What I have noticed is you only do this kind of thing to blacks. 
^ What do you mean by YOU.

IM2 the people I hold to Constitutional arguments are mostly WHITE
because that's who is bitching the most about liberals and Democrats
not following the Constitution. So I hold them to their own arguments,
and most of them who yell the loudest tend to be White Men.

I am one of the few Constitutionalist arguers who is female
and Asian and Democrat.  Most of the people who can carry
an argument based on the Constitution are White men or White Christians.
Or else that's who yells and argues the loudest, so I end up confronting them.

Not BECAUSE they are white.
But because we agree and argue based on the Constitution.

So that's why the focus is there.

Are you and I talking about something different?


----------



## IM2

emilynghiem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't leave out cases where it's apparently okay to kill cops if they are black.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> There was outrage and outpouring of grief and protest from
> fellow officers who saw no fitter punishment than the
> death penalty for the illegal deportee who shot Johnson
> in the face several times, after the Officer basically saved
> his life and his young passengers by pulling their truck over for drunk driving.
> 
> The Officer paid with his life, and now taxpayers are stuck paying for life
> in prison, because the man was found to be too mentally impaired and incompetent to be found guilty.
> 
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others,
> some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case? What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try using  the same energy questioning whites here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear IM2 Regardless of color, it's what principles and arguments we answer to.
> So if you are focused on issues of color and race, you answer to that.
> If someone else answers to the Bible or Constitution, if they judge others
> by that standard, so shall they be taken to task.
> 
> It's not based just on race, but what language of creed speaks to your heart and mind.
> That may work for you, but something else may be the sticking points for someone else.
> 
> Have you noticed this also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I have noticed is you only do this kind of thing to blacks. And what we are talking about is biblical and constitutional violations consistently against people of color by whites. So this is more complex than the simplicity those like you think race holds. Police are given the authority by the state to take lives, no else is. And the man who killed Johnson is serving life while cops are killing blacks and walking free. And that includes black cops. We are talking about a matter of justice which is a biblical thing. So if you are about addressing the bible and the constitution you question that just as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I have noticed is you only do this kind of thing to blacks.
> ^ What do you mean by YOU.
> 
> IM2 the people I hold to Constitutional arguments are mostly WHITE
> because that's who is bitching the most about liberals and Democrats
> not following the Constitution. So I hold them to their own arguments,
> and most of them who yell the loudest tend to be White Men.
> 
> I am one of the few Constitutionalist arguers who is female
> and Asian and Democrat.  Most of the people who can carry
> an argument based on the Constitution are White men or White Christians.
> Or else that's who yells and argues the loudest, so I end up confronting them.
> 
> Not BECAUSE they are white.
> But because we agree and argue based on the Constitution.
> 
> So that's why the focus is there.
> 
> Are you and I talking about something different?
Click to expand...


I think it's pretty apparent what I meant.  And again, this is the race and racism section.  There is a constitutional section here at USMB. US Constitution

I don't play into fake colorblindness or fake racial neutrality. There aren't 1-2.000 threads in this section denigrating asians because they are asians.  There are about blacks and it is because we are black, so why can't they be confronted because they are white? But they are actually being confronted because they are RACISTS, not because they are white.

There is a reason why white men are so loud about the constitution and if at our ages we don't know, then we need to go find out. Because there were no Irish slaves. And that's according to IRISH historians. And Emily when you try explaining blacks to a white person who asks a dumb question that should not have been paid attention to, understand that blacks are not just dealing with slavery. This is the problem with you and what you do. You recite dumb ass white memes and you should know better.

I lived during the original civil rights fights 100 years after slavery, as have many blacks, which is part of a long legacy of white racism which you ignored to talk about blacks who never endured slavery.


----------



## IM2

emilynghiem said:


> Both the IRISH/White slaves and the BLACK/African slaves were forced to be RAPED by BLACK MALES in order to breed more slaves with dark skin for identification and greater value on the market.



And where did you get this from? Do you think that perhaps you can be a little more honest in this assessment?

*The Sexual Abuse of Black Men under American Slavery*
Project MUSE - The Sexual Abuse of Black Men under American Slavery

*Sex farms during slavery & the effimization of Black Men*
Sex farms during slavery & the effimization of Black Men

Did you know that during slavery the slave holders would buy male slaves to engage in forced homosexual sex acts?

*These male slaves were purchase based entirely on the prerequisite of them possessing a large penis. Black men were routinely raped by their gay slave owners. The process was known as “breaking the buck.”buck breaking sex farms

It involves a strapping Negro slave, who was defiant, was beaten with a whip till bloody in front of his entire slave congregation. The slave owner would cut down a tree and, with the help of the overseer, would then pummel the deviant “buck” into submission. Once the slave was worn down, the master had the other Negro slaves force him over the tree stump where his britches would be removed and he laid fully exposed buttocks, he would remove his own clothing and proceeded to savagely sodomize the buck in front his wife, family, friends, and children.

*


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do something when I see black guys? Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk like you talk on here. Talk about how violent black people are how great white people are. My point is when you see a black man. You don't do nothing. You talk tough online. But when it's man on man ? Different gravy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a black person I meet somewhere wants to discuss that exact topic, I'll calmly explain my views, like I do here.
Click to expand...

You'll sh*t yourelf


----------



## Paul Essien

emilynghiem said:


> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???


Not would have he got the death penalty had the cop been white and had been a black cop killing a white cop. The whole block where he's from would have shuckdown and all his families and friends would have been in jail too


emilynghiem said:


> .
> Why don't we hear about this case?


Because we live in system of white supremacy

Plus the guy can pass for white








emilynghiem said:


> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?


It's just white supremacy. Don't mean to keep on repeating it. But that's all this case is. No need to be shocked by it.

*I EXPECT STUFF LIKE THIS TO HAPPEN*


emilynghiem said:


> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others, some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.


It's not strange at all if you understand that we are living in a system of white supremacy

And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.


emilynghiem said:


> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case?


I explain by the fact that were living in system of white supremacy


emilynghiem said:


> What is going on?


The system of white supremacy is going on


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do you, and you're black. Or so you say.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do nothing when you see black men. You don't do nothing. You don't say nothing. You don't do nothing. You don't do anything. You wimp when you walk past black men.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> The only time you'll get brave is when you have back up or at the job when your in superior position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do something when I see black guys? Like what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk like you talk on here. Talk about how violent black people are how great white people are. My point is when you see a black man. You don't do nothing. You talk tough online. But when it's man on man ? Different gravy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a black person I meet somewhere wants to discuss that exact topic, I'll calmly explain my views, like I do here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll sh*t yourelf
Click to expand...

Quick, pass me one of your diapers!


----------



## MarcATL

Paul Essien said:


> This shit is funny to me
> 
> 
> A white doctor get's arrested and shouts "your treating me like a black person" (at 1.27)
> 
> And this just shows when SHIT get's real heavy, when it get's real serious, all of sudden they know the deal about racism. All of a sudden they think clearly. This same white man would be on the internet talking about black crime, black fatherlesness and all that smokescreen blaming shirting shit. But it was like "Hey !! I'm white and so are you. "You're not meant to be doing this" shows you sometimes that white privilege don't work for you.


----------



## MarcATL

IM2 said:


> And where did you get this from? Do you think that perhaps you can be a little more honest in this assessment?
> 
> *The Sexual Abuse of Black Men under American Slavery*
> Project MUSE - The Sexual Abuse of Black Men under American Slavery
> 
> *Sex farms during slavery & the effimization of Black Men*
> Sex farms during slavery & the effimization of Black Men
> 
> Did you know that during slavery the slave holders would buy male slaves to engage in forced homosexual sex acts?
> 
> *These male slaves were purchase based entirely on the prerequisite of them possessing a large penis. Black men were routinely raped by their gay slave owners. The process was known as “breaking the buck.”buck breaking sex farms
> 
> It involves a strapping Negro slave, who was defiant, was beaten with a whip till bloody in front of his entire slave congregation. The slave owner would cut down a tree and, with the help of the overseer, would then pummel the deviant “buck” into submission. Once the slave was worn down, the master had the other Negro slaves force him over the tree stump where his britches would be removed and he laid fully exposed buttocks, he would remove his own clothing and proceeded to savagely sodomize the buck in front his wife, family, friends, and children.
> *


MERCY!!!!


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


The cops did a great job -- they would have done the same thing if the suspect was black...

Everyone knows that blacks are actually treated better by the police than they deserve....whites are the ones who should be concerned about police oppression


----------



## Paul Essien

A few hours ago a white man in S.Carolina shoots seven cops (kills one)...but is taken in alive


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> A few hours ago a white man in S.Carolina shoots seven cops (kills one)...but is taken in alive



'A threat to the city': Suspect in Milwaukee officer's killing has long criminal record
Repeat offender, was not killed by cops after he killed an officer


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few hours ago a white man in S.Carolina shoots seven cops (kills one)...but is taken in alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'A threat to the city': Suspect in Milwaukee officer's killing has long criminal record
> Repeat offender, was not killed by cops after he killed an officer
Click to expand...

"If those black people just behaved themselves and started acting right the police would not have to shoot them"


I can picture what happened.

Police: "Hey Brad, just stop already, ok?"

Naked Brad: "You guys are fascists, I'm fighting against the machine, man...FASCISTS!!

Police: "Now Brad we can sit down and talk about this like civilised people...c'mon...want some coffee or something?"

Now if that was a black man ? Well of course he'd be dead but this would be on national news by sunrise in every states local media. 

You would have never heard the end of it. 

The next morning through GMA kids around the nation would be seeing this all around as theyre playing with their pokemon cards.


----------



## dave p

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Statistics support that.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics support that.
Click to expand...


No they do not. Everything supports the opposite.


----------



## dave p

Paul Essien said:


> A few hours ago a white man in S.Carolina shoots seven cops (kills one)...but is taken in alive


That’s a good thing


----------



## dave p

Paul Essien said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Paul Essien:
> Don't forget cases like the shooting death of Rodney Johnson
> that send the wrong message, it's okay to kill cops if they're black
> 
> Rodney Joseph Johnson - Wikipedia
> 
> Would the killer have gotten the death penalty if the Officer was White???
> 
> 
> 
> Not would have he got the death penalty had the cop been white and had been a black cop killing a white cop. The whole block where he's from would have shuckdown and all his families and friends would have been in jail too
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Why don't we hear about this case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in system of white supremacy
> 
> Plus the guy can pass for white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because the Officer's widow is also an HPD officer and not allowed to speak in public about this case?
> Is it because they are both Black and don't get as much media publicity and sympathy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just white supremacy. Don't mean to keep on repeating it. But that's all this case is. No need to be shocked by it.
> 
> *I EXPECT STUFF LIKE THIS TO HAPPEN*
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange how some cases are more inciteful than others, some people can forgive and look past one case as a tragedy or travesty that should never have happened, but move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not strange at all if you understand that we are living in a system of white supremacy
> 
> And others, they jump all over and make a national statement out of those cases.
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Paul Essien if we do value Cops over others,
> how do you explain this case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I explain by the fact that were living in system of white supremacy
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The system of white supremacy is going on
Click to expand...

You’re a lying sack


----------



## Paul Essien

dave p said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics support that.
Click to expand...

Statistics from white people.


----------



## dave p

Paul Essien said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistics from white people.
Click to expand...

Clown. They are statistics period. You really a racist idiot.


----------



## Paul Essien

dave p said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Statistics support that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistics from white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clown. They are statistics period. You really a racist idiot.
Click to expand...

The stats show that way more people get killed in Cars than by Crocodiles.

So Cars are more dangerous Crocs ? If we are gonna run with your argument that's stats tell the whole picture then you'd agree with that right ?


----------



## IM2

Th major problem with dumb dave is that stats do not support what he says.


----------



## Paul Essien

Jobs aimed at black people....given to someone who said he was white


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the cops "speared" the white guy's life? A black guy wrote this, right?
Click to expand...


The trick is, not to get into an altercation with police. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Essien

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the cops "speared" the white guy's life? A black guy wrote this, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trick is, not to get into an altercation with police.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The trick is to be white, in an altercation with police.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Paul Essien said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the cops "speared" the white guy's life? A black guy wrote this, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trick is, not to get into an altercation with police.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trick is to be white, in an altercation with police.
Click to expand...


Do ya get a break from black cops?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Essien

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the cops "speared" the white guy's life? A black guy wrote this, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trick is, not to get into an altercation with police.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trick is to be white, in an altercation with police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do ya get a break from black cops?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Eh ? It's white and non black cops who are the enemy


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Paul Essien said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the cops "speared" the white guy's life? A black guy wrote this, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trick is, not to get into an altercation with police.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trick is to be white, in an altercation with police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do ya get a break from black cops?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh ? It's white and non black cops who are the enemy
Click to expand...


I’m asking you, because you made the allegations that cops have a bias against blacks. Have you personally had experience with police, and if so were you treated differently by black cops than whites? Were they more likely to show you more respect or give you a break? Or are all cops equally [emoji90] I’m your opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Essien

Butch_Coolidge said:


> I’m asking you, because you made the allegations that cops have a bias against blacks. Have you personally had experience with police, and if so were you treated differently by black cops than whites? Were they more likely to show you more respect or give you a break? Or are all cops equally [emoji90] I’m your opinion.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The USA police force has been infiltrated by white supremacists.

Kentucky Cop (John Nissen) was supposed to drive black female rape victim home, but took her to a motel and raped her again






 You have the likes of New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people ? and the white Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" and the Cali Police are sympathizing with white supremacists. And you Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida who got caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Paul Essien said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m asking you, because you made the allegations that cops have a bias against blacks. Have you personally had experience with police, and if so were you treated differently by black cops than whites? Were they more likely to show you more respect or give you a break? Or are all cops equally [emoji90] I’m your opinion.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The USA police force has been infiltrated by white supremacists.
> 
> Kentucky Cop (John Nissen) was supposed to drive black female rape victim home, but took her to a motel and raped her again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the likes of New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people ? and the white Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" and the Cali Police are sympathizing with white supremacists. And you Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida who got caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights.
Click to expand...


This is sure to get the young 20 something white snowflake college kids feeling guilty about nothing. I don’t know any white supremest cops personally, and I know a lot. The black cops I know also have to enforce the law. If something comes up, they are all called and respond. If they are not quick enough, that becomes a problem too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Essien

Butch_Coolidge said:


> I don’t know any white supremest cops personally, and I know a lot.


That's because your white.


Butch_Coolidge said:


> I
> The black cops I know also have to enforce the law. If something comes up, they are all called and respond. If they are not quick enough, that becomes a problem too.


You're babbling. This is just one of them thing white people write because they think they have to write something. That's just babble.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

You don’t represent anyone but yourself. You clearly do represent your own racist views. That would be any bias or dislike for any race, creed or nationality. Cops of all races respond 24/7, 365 to anything and everything. They are now targets more than ever. With the thousands of calls they respond to, you occasionally get some bad ones. Nothing different than any other profession. But for the most part, they keep the world going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m asking you, because you made the allegations that cops have a bias against blacks. Have you personally had experience with police, and if so were you treated differently by black cops than whites? Were they more likely to show you more respect or give you a break? Or are all cops equally [emoji90] I’m your opinion.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The USA police force has been infiltrated by white supremacists.
> 
> Kentucky Cop (John Nissen) was supposed to drive black female rape victim home, but took her to a motel and raped her again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the likes of New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people ? and the white Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" and the Cali Police are sympathizing with white supremacists. And you Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida who got caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is sure to get the young 20 something white snowflake college kids feeling guilty about nothing. I don’t know any white supremest cops personally, and I know a lot. The black cops I know also have to enforce the law. If something comes up, they are all called and respond. If they are not quick enough, that becomes a problem too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


*Bureau policies have been crafted to take into account the active presence of domestic extremists in U.S. police departments.
Alice Speri*

White supremacists and other domestic extremists maintain an active presence in U.S. police departments and other law enforcement agencies. A striking reference to that conclusion, notable for its confidence and the policy prescriptions that accompany it, appears in a classified FBI Counterterrorism Policy Guide from April 2015, obtained by The Intercept. The guide, which details the process by which the FBI enters individuals on a terrorism watchlist, the Known or Suspected Terrorist File, notes that “domestic terrorism investigations focused on militia extremists, white supremacist extremists, and sovereign citizen extremists often have identified active links to law enforcement officers,” and explains in some detail how bureau policies have been crafted to take this infiltration into account.

Although these right-wing extremists have posed a growing threat for years, federal investigators have been reluctant to publicly address that threat or to point out the movement’s longstanding strategy of infiltrating the law enforcement community.

No centralized recruitment process or set of national standards exists for the 18,000 law enforcement agencies in the United States, many of which have deep historical connections to racist ideologies. As a result, state and local police as well as sheriff’s departments present ample opportunities for white supremacists and other right-wing extremists looking to expand their power base.

In a heavily redacted version of an October 2006 FBI internal intelligence assessment, the agency raised the alarm over white supremacist groups’ “historical” interest in “infiltrating law enforcement communities or recruiting law enforcement personnel.” The effort, the memo noted, “can lead to investigative breaches and can jeopardize the safety of law enforcement sources or personnel.” The memo also states that law enforcement had recently become aware of the term “ghost skins,” used among white supremacists to describe “those who avoid overt displays of their beliefs to blend into society and covertly advance white supremacist causes.” In at least one case, the FBI learned of a skinhead group encouraging ghost skins to seek employment with law enforcement agencies in order to warn crews of any investigations.

That report appeared after a series of scandals involving local police and sheriff’s departments. In Los Angeles, for example, a U.S. District Court judge found in 1991 that members of a local sheriff’s department had formed a neo-Nazi gang and habitually terrorized black and Latino residents. In Chicago, Jon Burge, a police detective and rumored KKK member, was fired, and eventually prosecuted in 2008, over charges relating to the torture of at least 120 black men during his decadeslong career. Burge notoriously referred to an electric shock device he used during interrogations as the “****** box.” In Cleveland, officials found that a number of police officers had scrawled “racist or Nazi graffiti” throughout their department’s locker rooms. In Texas, two police officers were fired when it was discovered they were Klansmen. One of them said he had tried to boost the organization’s membership by giving an application to a fellow officer he thought shared his “white, Christian, heterosexual values.”

Although the FBI has not publicly addressed the issue of white supremacist infiltration of law enforcement since that 2006 report, in a 2015 speech, FBI Director James Comey made an unprecedented acknowledgment of the role historically played by law enforcement in communities of color: “All of us in law enforcement must be honest enough to acknowledge that much of our history is not pretty.” Comey and the agency have been less forthcoming about that history’s continuation into the present.

The FBI Has Quietly Investigated White Supremacist Infiltration of Law Enforcement


----------



## Paul Essien

Butch_Coolidge said:


> You don’t represent anyone but yourself. You clearly do represent your own racist views. That would be any bias or dislike for any race, creed or nationality. Cops of all races respond 24/7, 365 to anything and everything. They are now targets more than ever. With the thousands of calls they respond to, you occasionally get some bad ones. Nothing different than any other profession. But for the most part, they keep the world going.


So how do explain the findings of Michael A. Wood Jr who was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014 ?

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans have long known.

The Police


Lie.

Racially profile.

Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.

Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.

See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.

Use unspoken arrest quota.

Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.

Do not care much about the US Constitution.

Are badly trained.

Fear Black males.

He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other. When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street.

He was just following orders but those orders came from top. These prisons need 90% occupancy remember.

Or the white cop Adrian Schoolcraft logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Serious crime was not taken seriously. .

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.

The police deal in drugs THEMSELVES. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

The police murder those who file complaints against them

Sometimes the police are told not to enforce drug laws against white people


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Paul Essien said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t represent anyone but yourself. You clearly do represent your own racist views. That would be any bias or dislike for any race, creed or nationality. Cops of all races respond 24/7, 365 to anything and everything. They are now targets more than ever. With the thousands of calls they respond to, you occasionally get some bad ones. Nothing different than any other profession. But for the most part, they keep the world going.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do explain the findings of Michael A. Wood Jr who was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014 ?
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans have long known.
> 
> The Police
> 
> 
> Lie.
> 
> Racially profile.
> 
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> 
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> 
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> 
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> 
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> 
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> 
> Are badly trained.
> 
> Fear Black males.
> 
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other. When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street.
> 
> He was just following orders but those orders came from top. These prisons need 90% occupancy remember.
> 
> Or the white cop Adrian Schoolcraft logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs THEMSELVES. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> The police murder those who file complaints against them
> 
> Sometimes the police are told not to enforce drug laws against white people
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, inner city neighborhoods have more crime, and receive more response than others. That has nothing to do with the response. It is what it is. Other neighborhoods are targeted by criminals because they are easy and people are naive. Things aren’t great. Riots and violence and destroying things don’t help any cause. I know everything you are saying has truth, but not on a regular large scale. The bad ones weed themselves out. Law enforcement is a [emoji90] job. You don’t get to unsee anything. The majority of cops are hardworking people that want to get home daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MizMolly

Butch_Coolidge said:


> You don’t represent anyone but yourself. You clearly do represent your own racist views. That would be any bias or dislike for any race, creed or nationality. Cops of all races respond 24/7, 365 to anything and everything. They are now targets more than ever. With the thousands of calls they respond to, you occasionally get some bad ones. Nothing different than any other profession. But for the most part, they keep the world going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He never answered your question about black cops.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

When I see thread after thread at this forum, started by people like the OP of this one....I can't help but wonder where all the intelligent people have gone.
It's also painfully evident these lost souls have absolutely no life. So sad.

Just angry, bitter, hateful people.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

MizMolly said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t represent anyone but yourself. You clearly do represent your own racist views. That would be any bias or dislike for any race, creed or nationality. Cops of all races respond 24/7, 365 to anything and everything. They are now targets more than ever. With the thousands of calls they respond to, you occasionally get some bad ones. Nothing different than any other profession. But for the most part, they keep the world going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> He never answered your question about black cops.
Click to expand...


Of course not. He just posts all day, every day acting like he represents the views of the world. He may intimidate some brainwashed teenagers, that’s about it. Fortunately, cops only see blue. Everyone has everyone’s back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Essien

Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.

I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.

But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"

The police don't fear black people or need more training

All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"

No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.



Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## AveryJarhman

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions


Paul Essien wrote, "Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired."

"I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy."

"But this is why all this "Police need more training" "Police fear black people""

Hello, Paul. Frankly, once a person took control of a weapon capable of causing great bodily harm, and he or she attempted to smash my face with that weapon, I would have aimed my service weapon at the accoster's center body mass before discharging at least two rounds while attempting to terminate the felony assault being committed against me.

Paul, I have a few questions:

When writing about "Black people" are you including a LARGE population of apparent slow-to-evolve, freedom-loving "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" minded American citizens, ILLOGICALLY believing they have a right, as well as duty to LOUDLY and HATEFULLY demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence, our successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?

"Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to LOUDLY demean and intimidate our accomplished, successful black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue *THEIR OWN* unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness.


​
Paul, *in your opinion* do most well balanced citizens, including police officers, experience FEAR when witnessing or encountering apparent emotionally troubled or mentally ill fellow citizens appearing in the following videos:

*VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS* (age- restricted)

Homicidal Suicidal Man Walking Daughter Threatened With Violence By Rival Gang Member
Armed Suicidal Homicidal Chicago Teens n Young Adults

Paul, in my opinion, the APPARENT 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.

​
Final question. Paul do you believe police should be better trained in recognizing and *REPORTING* Suspected Cases of Child Abuse?

 

​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Paul Essien said:


> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.


If more blacks would act white instead of ignorant black, then the police wouldn't treat them differently. 

When you educate your black children to be savage, when they grow up they will act savagely.


----------



## Paul Essien

andaronjim said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> If more blacks would act white instead of ignorant black, then the police wouldn't treat them differently.
> 
> When you educate your black children to be savage, when they grow up they will act savagely.
Click to expand...

A couple of questions

What does acting white mean ?

And how do you get rid of racism in the police ?


----------



## deanrd

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Too many Republicans think you can talk a white crazy down.  But an average black American frightens them.


----------



## AveryJarhman

andaronjim said:


> When you educate your black children to be savage, when they grow up they will act savagely.



Sadly, Jim, you are correct....

 

​Peace.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Paul Essien said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> If more blacks would act white instead of ignorant black, then the police wouldn't treat them differently.
> 
> When you educate your black children to be savage, when they grow up they will act savagely.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of questions
> 
> What does acting white mean ?
> 
> And how do you get rid of racism in the police ?
Click to expand...

Many of my black friends decided to move out of the victim"HOOD" of liberalism and move more towards a civilized conservative culture, like many prominent black republicans have already.  They moved away from the violence of cRAP music, learned how to invest, and not use foul language all the time.  They, own their own businesses now, employ 100s of US citizens(not illegals) many who are military veterans who have a great code of ethics.  But like the Pizza Hut commercial, when you saw it, I bet you laughed at how funny it was.  To the civilized folks, it was abhorrent. 

You have black women dancing with very little clothe on, and gyrating as if they were doing a tribal dance.  Black men, in black music talking about raping women and killing police.  Then you have BLM who has actually assassinated many men in Blue, and you want blacks to be treated like "White Folks"?  Learn to use "White Privilege"..


----------



## Paul Essien

andaronjim said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> If more blacks would act white instead of ignorant black, then the police wouldn't treat them differently.
> 
> When you educate your black children to be savage, when they grow up they will act savagely.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of questions
> 
> What does acting white mean ?
> 
> And how do you get rid of racism in the police ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many of my black friends decided to move out of the victim"HOOD" of liberalism and move more towards a civilized conservative culture, like many prominent black republicans have already.  They moved away from the violence of cRAP music, learned how to invest, and not use foul language all the time.  They, own their own businesses now, employ 100s of US citizens(not illegals) many who are military veterans who have a great code of ethics.  But like the Pizza Hut commercial, when you saw it, I bet you laughed at how funny it was.  To the civilized folks, it was abhorrent.
> 
> You have black women dancing with very little clothe on, and gyrating as if they were doing a tribal dance.  Black men, in black music talking about raping women and killing police.  Then you have BLM who has actually assassinated many men in Blue, and you want blacks to be treated like "White Folks"?  Learn to use "White Privilege"..
Click to expand...

I'll ask you for the second time.

What is acting white ?

How do we get of racism - white supremacy ?

I did not ask you what u think about black ppl.

How do you get rid of white supremacy - racism ?

And are you saying that blk ppl are and have been more violent n savage than whites ?


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> I'll ask you for the second time.
> 
> What is acting white ?



*So...I'm Not Black Enough?* (Mikenificent)


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.


This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> You must keep the victims confused.



so stop playin' _victim_ Paul.....

~S~


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
Click to expand...

Oh right Okay lol

So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?

We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?

The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens

Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.

Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
Click to expand...

You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.


----------



## IM2

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> 
> Paul Essien wrote, "Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired."
> 
> "I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy."
> 
> "But this is why all this "Police need more training" "Police fear black people""
> 
> Hello, Paul. Frankly, once a person took control of a weapon capable of causing great bodily harm, and he or she attempted to smash my face with that weapon, I would have aimed my service weapon at the accoster's center body mass before discharging at least two rounds while attempting to terminate the felony assault being committed against me.
> 
> Paul, I have a few questions:
> 
> When writing about "Black people" are you including a LARGE population of apparent slow-to-evolve, freedom-loving "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" minded American citizens, ILLOGICALLY believing they have a right, as well as duty to LOUDLY and HATEFULLY demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence, our successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?
> 
> "Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to LOUDLY demean and intimidate our accomplished, successful black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue *THEIR OWN* unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness.
> 
> View attachment 236717​
> Paul, *in your opinion* do most well balanced citizens, including police officers, experience FEAR when witnessing or encountering apparent emotionally troubled or mentally ill fellow citizens appearing in the following videos:
> 
> *VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS* (age- restricted)
> 
> Homicidal Suicidal Man Walking Daughter Threatened With Violence By Rival Gang Member
> Armed Suicidal Homicidal Chicago Teens n Young Adults
> 
> Paul, in my opinion, the APPARENT 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
> 
> Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 236718​
> Final question. Paul do you believe police should be better trained in recognizing and *REPORTING* Suspected Cases of Child Abuse?
> 
> View attachment 236715
> 
> View attachment 236716​
> Peace.
> ___
> *American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations



Internalized racism is a form of internalized oppression, defined by sociologist Karen D. Pyke as the "internalization of racial oppression by the racially subordinated."[1] In her study The Psychology of Racism, Robin Nicole Johnson emphasizes that internalized racism involves both "conscious and unconscious acceptance of a racial hierarchy in which whites are consistently ranked above People of Color."[2] These definitions encompass a wide range of instances, including, but not limited to, belief in negative racial stereotypes, *adaptations to white cultural standards, and thinking that supports the status quo (i.e. denying that racism exists).*


In her book, What Does It Mean to Be White? Developing White Racial Literacy, Robin DiAngelo describes the cycle of racism as a feedback loop that uses power, control, and economics to go from (1) systematic mistreatment of a group to creation of misinformation to, (2) societal acceptance of misinformation to, (3) internalized oppression and internalized dominance to, (4) racism perpetuated and enforced by institutions, leading to, (4) justification for further mistreatment.[31] *In other words, internalized racism is involved in reinforcing racism, and ensuring that it continues. It creates a justification for continued mistreatment of the racially subjugated.[6] Additionally, it can create an acceptance of the status quo, leading some to conclude that racism is not an issue that needs to be addressed.[3] If members of racially oppressed groups internalize the validity of their own oppression, they have no reason to contest the system.* Internalized racism can also be seen as a means of "dividing and conquering" racially subordinate groups to create conflicts between them and suppress united efforts to contest racism.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
Click to expand...


The only racist conspiracy theory is yours.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
Click to expand...

of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.

Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> Internalized racism is a form of internalized oppression



so is any internalized anger IM2

~S~


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
Click to expand...

^ More racism.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internalized racism is a form of internalized oppression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is any internalized anger IM2
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Not really.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ More racism.
Click to expand...


Prove it. Show examples.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ More racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. Show examples.
Click to expand...

I just did.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ More racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. Show examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did.
Click to expand...


Not you didn't. We do live a system of white supremacy. These words alone do not display a belief in black racial superiority. So show proof or STHU.


----------



## Paul Essien

A white supremacist in South Africa tried to assault a black security guard, and the guard shot and killed him in self defense. 


The white guy walked a way with someone's car keys without permission ? That's outright theft. After being shot at, he drops the keys. Who the hell does he thinks he's. It pays to mind your own business.

That brave African rightly and justly defended himself against hijackers who were looking to rob him of his goods. And potentially harm him. That man is a hero and the thug in the car needs to be prosecuted for aiding and abetting theft and kidnapping. That security guard has had a traumatic experience. Can we start a Gofundme for him ?

That's how you take care of a white supremacist and this should send a message to ALL BLACK PEOPLE around the globe. DAMN IT! YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO DEFEND YOURSELF! That's the LAW OF NATURE. Defend if you have to! and KILL IF YOU HAVE TO!


----------



## H B Lowrie

A friend of mine was drunk sitting in the back seat and made the mistake of doing a pig call out the window at a passing cop car.
They snatched him out of the car and took him to jail. He spent 4 days behind bars for calling cops pigs and public intoxication.  White guy too.
Cops don't like people that disrespect them regardless of their race.[/QUOTE]


If only this had some connection to the OP.


----------



## boedicca

Paul Essien said:


> A white supremacist in South Africa tried to assault a black security guard, and the guard shot and killed him in self defense.
> 
> 
> The white guy walked a way with someone's car keys without permission ? That's outright theft. After being shot at, he drops the keys. Who the hell does he thinks he's. It pays to mind your own business.
> 
> That brave African rightly and justly defended himself against hijackers who were looking to rob him of his goods. And potentially harm him. That man is a hero and the thug in the car needs to be prosecuted for aiding and abetting theft and kidnapping. That security guard has had a traumatic experience. Can we start a Gofundme for him ?
> 
> That's how you take care of a white supremacist and this should send a message to ALL BLACK PEOPLE around the globe. DAMN IT! YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO DEFEND YOURSELF! That's the LAW OF NATURE. Defend if you have to! and KILL IF YOU HAVE TO!




Jeebus,  you are a hateful, illiterate moron.


----------



## H B Lowrie

Paul Essien said:


> A white supremacist in South Africa tried to assault a black security guard, and the guard shot and killed him in self defense.
> 
> 
> The white guy walked a way with someone's car keys without permission ? That's outright theft. After being shot at, he drops the keys. Who the hell does he thinks he's. It pays to mind your own business.
> 
> That brave African rightly and justly defended himself against hijackers who were looking to rob him of his goods. And potentially harm him. That man is a hero and the thug in the car needs to be prosecuted for aiding and abetting theft and kidnapping. That security guard has had a traumatic experience. Can we start a Gofundme for him ?
> 
> That's how you take care of a white supremacist and this should send a message to ALL BLACK PEOPLE around the globe. DAMN IT! YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO DEFEND YOURSELF! That's the LAW OF NATURE. Defend if you have to! and KILL IF YOU HAVE TO!



They all know this man, and THAT'S why supremacists are so scared of black folk they murder kids like Tamir for absolutely nothing on the spot, instantly before bothering to find out anything at all.

If you notice, that is even a "legal" defense: "I was scared shitless so I killed him, I mean look at him your honor, he was black!!!


----------



## H B Lowrie

boedicca said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white supremacist in South Africa tried to assault a black security guard, and the guard shot and killed him in self defense.
> 
> 
> The white guy walked a way with someone's car keys without permission ? That's outright theft. After being shot at, he drops the keys. Who the hell does he thinks he's. It pays to mind your own business.
> 
> That brave African rightly and justly defended himself against hijackers who were looking to rob him of his goods. And potentially harm him. That man is a hero and the thug in the car needs to be prosecuted for aiding and abetting theft and kidnapping. That security guard has had a traumatic experience. Can we start a Gofundme for him ?
> 
> That's how you take care of a white supremacist and this should send a message to ALL BLACK PEOPLE around the globe. DAMN IT! YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO DEFEND YOURSELF! That's the LAW OF NATURE. Defend if you have to! and KILL IF YOU HAVE TO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus,  you are a hateful, illiterate moron.
Click to expand...

 How so?


----------



## sparky

H B Lowrie said:


> If only this had some connection to the OP.



it does in the sense that the more _mindless_ haters need _mindless_ targets 

~S~


----------



## H B Lowrie

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
Click to expand...



Oh that ain't the half of it with some of these cretins, you should be grateful whites enslaved ya's, and the indigenous peoples should be grateful they were exterminated out of their misery.


----------



## H B Lowrie

sparky said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only this had some connection to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does in the sense that the more _mindless_ haters need _mindless_ targets
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


White fragility is really out of control.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> .....





No, it is not.


----------



## H B Lowrie

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ More racism.
Click to expand...


Pointing at individual racists as if that it the issue/problem is a gutless dodge typical of american society to deal with nothing, it's the system, the entire foundation of american society.



Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the ----------- That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
Click to expand...


It is certainly content to do nothing at all.


----------



## Correll

H B Lowrie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ More racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing at individual racists as if that it the issue/problem is a gutless dodge typical of american society to deal with nothing, it's the system, the entire foundation of american society.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the ----------- That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is certainly content to do nothing at all.
Click to expand...


What do you mean?


----------



## H B Lowrie

Correll said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ More racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing at individual racists as if that it the issue/problem is a gutless dodge typical of american society to deal with nothing, it's the system, the entire foundation of american society.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the ----------- That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is certainly content to do nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...


Heard anything at all from any of these folks on the matter?  And you won't. Perhaps the Insane Clown President will address (foment) it?


----------



## Correll

H B Lowrie said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ More racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing at individual racists as if that it the issue/problem is a gutless dodge typical of american society to deal with nothing, it's the system, the entire foundation of american society.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the ----------- That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is certainly content to do nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard anything at all from any of these folks on the matter?  And you won't. Perhaps the Insane Clown President will address (foment) it?
Click to expand...



What folks? President Trump? WHat does he have to do with it? What are you even talking about?


The Court's ruling was not racial. It might have been wrong, but it was not racial.


----------



## H B Lowrie

Correll said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> 
> 
> ^ More racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing at individual racists as if that it the issue/problem is a gutless dodge typical of american society to deal with nothing, it's the system, the entire foundation of american society.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the ----------- That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is certainly content to do nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard anything at all from any of these folks on the matter?  And you won't. Perhaps the Insane Clown President will address (foment) it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What folks? President Trump? WHat does he have to do with it? What are you even talking about?
> 
> 
> The Court's ruling was not racial. It might have been wrong, but it was not racial.
Click to expand...


Beg your pardon, not referring to an individual case but rather the entire system.


----------



## Correll

H B Lowrie said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ More racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing at individual racists as if that it the issue/problem is a gutless dodge typical of american society to deal with nothing, it's the system, the entire foundation of american society.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is certainly content to do nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard anything at all from any of these folks on the matter?  And you won't. Perhaps the Insane Clown President will address (foment) it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What folks? President Trump? WHat does he have to do with it? What are you even talking about?
> 
> 
> The Court's ruling was not racial. It might have been wrong, but it was not racial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beg your pardon, not referring to an individual case but rather the entire system.
Click to expand...



All the more true then. They system has been a consensus of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.


----------



## H B Lowrie

Correll said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing at individual racists as if that it the issue/problem is a gutless dodge typical of american society to deal with nothing, it's the system, the entire foundation of american society.
> 
> It is certainly content to do nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard anything at all from any of these folks on the matter?  And you won't. Perhaps the Insane Clown President will address (foment) it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What folks? President Trump? WHat does he have to do with it? What are you even talking about?
> 
> 
> The Court's ruling was not racial. It might have been wrong, but it was not racial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beg your pardon, not referring to an individual case but rather the entire system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the more true then. They system has been a consensus of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
Click to expand...



Ah yes, the mournful lament of the poor downtrodden white male in america.


----------



## Correll

H B Lowrie said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard anything at all from any of these folks on the matter?  And you won't. Perhaps the Insane Clown President will address (foment) it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What folks? President Trump? WHat does he have to do with it? What are you even talking about?
> 
> 
> The Court's ruling was not racial. It might have been wrong, but it was not racial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beg your pardon, not referring to an individual case but rather the entire system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the more true then. They system has been a consensus of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the mournful lament of the poor downtrodden white male in america.
Click to expand...



I made a point supported by the historical record. 


Your response was the logical fallacy of Argument by Ridicule. 


And racist ridicule at that.


You are an asshole.


Your admission that you cannot refute my point is accepted.


My point stands.



All the more true then. They system has been a consensus of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.


----------



## IM2

H B Lowrie said:


> A friend of mine was drunk sitting in the back seat and made the mistake of doing a pig call out the window at a passing cop car.
> They snatched him out of the car and took him to jail. He spent 4 days behind bars for calling cops pigs and public intoxication.  White guy too.
> Cops don't like people that disrespect them regardless of their race.
> 
> 
> If only this had some connection to the OP.



Blacks get done while trying to respect cops.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white supremacist in South Africa tried to assault a black security guard, and the guard shot and killed him in self defense.
> 
> 
> The white guy walked a way with someone's car keys without permission ? That's outright theft. After being shot at, he drops the keys. Who the hell does he thinks he's. It pays to mind your own business.
> 
> That brave African rightly and justly defended himself against hijackers who were looking to rob him of his goods. And potentially harm him. That man is a hero and the thug in the car needs to be prosecuted for aiding and abetting theft and kidnapping. That security guard has had a traumatic experience. Can we start a Gofundme for him ?
> 
> That's how you take care of a white supremacist and this should send a message to ALL BLACK PEOPLE around the globe. DAMN IT! YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO DEFEND YOURSELF! That's the LAW OF NATURE. Defend if you have to! and KILL IF YOU HAVE TO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeebus,  you are a hateful, illiterate moron.
Click to expand...


Whites like you cheer every white who does this to blacks.


----------



## IM2

H B Lowrie said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ More racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing at individual racists as if that it the issue/problem is a gutless dodge typical of american society to deal with nothing, it's the system, the entire foundation of american society.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is certainly content to do nothing at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard anything at all from any of these folks on the matter?  And you won't. Perhaps the Insane Clown President will address (foment) it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What folks? President Trump? WHat does he have to do with it? What are you even talking about?
> 
> 
> The Court's ruling was not racial. It might have been wrong, but it was not racial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beg your pardon, not referring to an individual case but rather the entire system.
Click to expand...


Thy can't do that here at USMB. They'd rather wallow in fake white victimhood.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing at individual racists as if that it the issue/problem is a gutless dodge typical of american society to deal with nothing, it's the system, the entire foundation of american society.
> 
> It is certainly content to do nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard anything at all from any of these folks on the matter?  And you won't. Perhaps the Insane Clown President will address (foment) it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What folks? President Trump? WHat does he have to do with it? What are you even talking about?
> 
> 
> The Court's ruling was not racial. It might have been wrong, but it was not racial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beg your pardon, not referring to an individual case but rather the entire system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thy can't do that here at USMB. They'd rather wallow in fake white victimhood.
Click to expand...


Said the racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

A white supremacist female was charged with making a false report after she lied and said a non-existent Black man tried to rob and rape her in a Wal-Mart parking lot.







But then again white women do have history in regards to their lies about black men






The question now is how many Black men have been lynched or arrested and convicted for crimes they did not commit bc they weren't even present.  Racists white women are continuing their RaHoWa on Black men.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> A white supremacist female was charged with making a false report after she lied and said a non-existent Black man tried to rob and rape her in a Wal-Mart parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again white women do have history in regards to their lies about black men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question now is how many Black men have been lynched or arrested and convicted for crimes they did not commit bc they weren't even present.  Racists white women are continuing their RaHoWa on Black men.





Black women falsely accuse black men also. And white men for the matter.


It is a real problem, and yes, it is very rare for the woman to face justice for her crime.


That you assume this is racial, shows what you are focused, on, not anything relevant to these individual or category of crime.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Black women falsely accuse black men also. And white men for the matter.


OK. Name them. Not just one or two. Name as many I named

That is name these black women who falsely accused white men of rape and the white man went down and did time and I'll do the same for white women lying and let's see who wins...eh ?

Harvey Weinstein will never see the inside of a jail cell
Chartlie Sheen will never see the inside of a jail cell
Keven Spacey will never see the inside of a jail cell
Louis C K will never see the inside of a jail cell
Dustin Hoffman will never see the inside of a jail cell
If you understand how systematic white supremacy works, you won’t be surprised that Bill Cosby is sitting in prison, and Harvey Weinstein is having charges dropped as we speak. White supremacy is all about staying on CODE. (Black people need to learn this)

Those white dudes might end up paying off a few civil suits, but other than that NOTHING is gonna happen to them. White rapists are protected

Where as we get this







Correll said:


> That you assume this is racial, shows what you are focused, on, not anything relevant to these individual or category of crime.


The fk you talking about ? I just gave you examples of white women lying about raped by black men and then you say that I'm assuming this is racial.

Think before you type.


----------



## IM2




----------



## AveryJarhman

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



IM2 said:


>




Regarding Cory Batey and Brock Turner...

Mistrial in Vandy rape case

*"Jury Sees Video Of Alleged Rape In Batey Retrial"*


The Tennessean reports;

Cory Batey, 22, sentenced to 15 years in prison, the minimum the judge in the case could impose.

“It is one of the saddest cases that I have ever encountered,” Criminal Court Judge Monte Watkins said. “And I’ve been in the legal business for 32 years.”


_ Criminal Court Judge Monte Watkins_​ 
The victim spoke in court about the devastating impact the rape had on her.

The ruling came at the end of a 90-minute hearing in which the rape victim gave an emotional statement about her own life sentence. She spoke from a podium, reading her statement, pausing to cry and looking up at the judge.

The woman was 21 and unconscious when police say four men raped her on the floor of a university dorm on June 23, 2013.

The woman does not remember the rape.

Metro Nashville police told her what happened as they uncovered evidence in their investigation, including graphic photographs and videos of the rape. Those videos were both the key evidence and a unique piece of evidence that drew additional attention to the case that some said furthered discussion of how colleges respond to sexual assault.

“But sexual assault was not where the attack ended,” she said. Her sobs intensified as the described what else the men did to her.

*“Mr. Batey continued to abuse and degrade me, urinating on my face while uttering horrific racial hate speech that suggested I deserved what he was doing to me because of the color of my skin. He didn’t even know who I was.”*

The woman left the courtroom when the judge gave Batey a chance to speak.

In prior court hearings, prosecutors have acknowledged a racial statement was made but it was never said publicly in court.

On Friday, multiple sources confirmed to The Tennessean the statement Batey made.* “That’s for 400 years of slavery you b----,” *Batey said, according to the sources.

He apologized to his mother and other supporters and to Vanderbilt, the school that gave him a scholarship and the institution his actions put in a bad light.

"I hope that if not today maybe one day you would find it in your heart to forgive me for any damages I may have caused," Batey said in court, calling the rape an "unintentional tragedy."

Two pastors spoke on Batey’s behalf, saying he was a church-going man capable of rehabilitation. Batey’s mother also spoke.

A tear slid down Batey’s cheek when she took the stand.

Audrey Batey attended her son’s trial in January 2015, a 12-day proceeding that was later nullified when the judge declared a mistrial because of an issue with a juror. Batey was tried again in April, and his mother was there each day. *She worked at Vanderbilt for more than 30 years, according to prior testimony.*

*"I couldn’t believe it was my son,"* she said of first learning about the charges against her son. "I really couldn’t... Because I know how he care about people and I know that wasn’t Cory."

She said the rape was “real out of character for Cory.”

Batey's lawyer, Worrick Robinson, asked if Audrey Batey would like to meet the victim and what she would tell her.

“That I’m sorry," Audrey Batey said.* "It wasn’t my son, and will you forgive us.”*

Robinson said after the hearing that he was confident Batey would be released from prison and be a productive member of society. He said he may seek a placement in the Department of Correction that keeps Batey in Middle Tennessee, *allowing Batey to see his family and son who was conceived and born while this case was pending.
*
_______________________​
Sadly, it appears Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Cory Batey's HATE and Racism cost him 15 years of his life in prison, as well as getting his name placed on the Sexual Offenders list for the rest of his life.

Even sadder, despite the fact the rape was videotaped, Cory's MOTHER continues DENYING her son is a emotionally or mentally ill citizen who joined other apparent mentally disturbed citizens in causing life scarring emotional harm to an INNOCENT fellow American citizen.

Question: Are the facts and circumstances of the Batey GANG-RAPE case comparable to the facts and circumstances of the Brock Turner *ATTEMPTED* rape case?

WIKI: "On March 30, 2016, Turner was found guilty of three felonies: assault with intent to rape an intoxicated woman, sexually penetrating an intoxicated person with a foreign object, and sexually penetrating an unconscious person with a foreign object"

Brock Turner showed remorse for his despicable conduct....while Cory Bater showed no remorse and IN FACT continued spewing HATE at his victim during a court proceeding.

Sadly, Cory's mom, whose husband passed in 2004, takes no responsibility for raising a violent, racist HATER lacking compassion, empathy and respect for his peaceful fellow American neighbors.

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## John Shaw

Just wanna quickly remind everyone that Paul Essien is an advocate of rape and murder. Thank you!


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women falsely accuse black men also. And white men for the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Name them. Not just one or two. Name as many I named
> 
> That is name these black women who falsely accused white men of rape and the white man went down and did time and I'll do the same for white women lying and let's see who wins...eh ?
> 
> Harvey Weinstein will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Chartlie Sheen will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Keven Spacey will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Louis C K will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Dustin Hoffman will never see the inside of a jail cell
> If you understand how systematic white supremacy works, you won’t be surprised that Bill Cosby is sitting in prison, and Harvey Weinstein is having charges dropped as we speak. White supremacy is all about staying on CODE. (Black people need to learn this)
> 
> Those white dudes might end up paying off a few civil suits, but other than that NOTHING is gonna happen to them. White rapists are protected
> 
> Where as we get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you assume this is racial, shows what you are focused, on, not anything relevant to these individual or category of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fk you talking about ? I just gave you examples of white women lying about raped by black men and then you say that I'm assuming this is racial.
> 
> Think before you type.
Click to expand...



You cherry picked the examples of white women falsely accusing black men. 


And yes, you are assuming that it is racial.


Your moving of the goal posts, to white men that actually do time, is noted and denied. 


White Rapists are not protected.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> You cherry picked the examples of white women falsely accusing black men.


OK. So how do you non-cherry pick examples of white women falsely accusing black men?

What the hell you talking about ?


Correll said:


> And yes, you are assuming that it is racial.


So what do you think these women are going to say eh ? "_Yup. You got me. I did it because they were black and I'm white and I understand that the system of white supremacy will believe what I say over what they say and I used that system to falsely accuse them_"

Yeah but I'm assuming this is not racial






And this






And white dudes of course are getting in on the act








Correll said:


> White Rapists are not protected.


----------



## Paul Essien

John Shaw said:


> Just wanna quickly remind everyone that Paul Essien is an advocate of rape and murder. Thank you!


When whites go into a country like South Africa and do this to black South Africans






And impose laws like this






And because of that are living like this in South Africa






Then whites south Africans can't complain at the tactics that black people use to get their home back.

So yes if it's rape and murder of white south Africans then so be it because that's when they will get the point. You have to speak the language the white man and white man  only understand violence so you have to talk in a way that he understands

If you have a rat infestation in your house. Would you leave rats alone to reek havoc ? Or would you exterminate them ?


----------



## IM2

We all aren't afflicted with white amnesia.

Thank you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

John Shaw said:


> Just wanna quickly remind everyone that Paul Essien is an advocate of rape and murder. Thank you!


Yep. I remember when the thing advocated killing white children in front of their parents.


----------



## Paul Essien

Dogmaphobe said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna quickly remind everyone that Paul Essien is an advocate of rape and murder. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I remember when the thing advocated killing white children in front of their parents.
Click to expand...

And I don't take back that one bit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna quickly remind everyone that Paul Essien is an advocate of rape and murder. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I remember when the thing advocated killing white children in front of their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I don't take back that one bit.
Click to expand...

That is because you are a subhuman who is a blight on this site.


----------



## Paul Essien

Dogmaphobe said:


> That is because you are a subhuman who is a blight on this site.


Treat white South Africans exactly how they have treated blacks South Africans.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you are a subhuman who is a blight on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> Treat white South Africans exactly how they have treated blacks South Africans.
Click to expand...



None of those upon which you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty have ever done such a thing.

You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,


----------



## Paul Essien

Dogmaphobe said:


> None of those you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty upon have ever done such a thing.


Black South Africans will own the land. That's the first instance. Then blacks South Africans control the economy. So whites have to come to blacks for jobs and blacks are in a position to punish or reward them. Then you control the media to give a true picture black ppl's image. Then you control the criminal justice system so you can destroy white South Africans in any uprising. Then you control their health. You make sure that you control the hospitals. So you control their lives. Then you control the education system and make sure black children don't get brainwashed into white supremacy B.S.

*It's about breaking white South Africans spirit.*

This is not going to happen over night. But that is the end goal and that will sweep the rest of black world and set an example.


Dogmaphobe said:


> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,


What makes sense to the Wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep. What makes sense to the fox is not going make sense to the hound.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you are a subhuman who is a blight on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> Treat white South Africans exactly how they have treated blacks South Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of those upon which you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty have ever done such a thing.
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
Click to expand...


Yes they did.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> A white supremacist female was charged with making a false report after she lied and said a non-existent Black man tried to rob and rape her in a Wal-Mart parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again white women do have history in regards to their lies about black men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question now is how many Black men have been lynched or arrested and convicted for crimes they did not commit bc they weren't even present.  Racists white women are continuing their RaHoWa on Black men.



Then stop your comrades from supporting the insanity on the MeToo movement.

I have been appalled by the "believe all women!" mantra being preached by black people like yourself.  Stop supporting these monsters, and maybe you won't be bitten as much.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty upon have ever done such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Black South Africans will own the land. That's the first instance. Then blacks South Africans control the economy. So whites have to come to blacks for jobs and blacks are in a position to punish or reward them. Then you control the media to give a true picture black ppl's image. Then you control the criminal justice system so you can destroy white South Africans in any uprising. Then you control their health. You make sure that you control the hospitals. So you control their lives. Then you control the education system and make sure black children don't get brainwashed into white supremacy B.S.
> 
> *It's about breaking white South Africans spirit.*
> 
> This is not going to happen over night. But that is the end goal and that will sweep the rest of black world and set an example.
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes sense to the Wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep. What makes sense to the fox is not going make sense to the hound.
Click to expand...


You are full of it.  You think what if you push a policy of anti-white, that white people are going to just stick it out?   Did you learn nothing from Zimbabwe?   They all left, and the economy crashed, and the whites went to other countries and lived wealthy and peacefully.   Meanwhile the Black Power people in Zimbabwe, ended up unemployed and impoverished.

Why do you people never learn?


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> You are full of it.  You think what if you push a policy of anti-white, that white people are going to just stick it out?   Did you learn nothing from Zimbabwe?   They all left, and the economy crashed, and the whites went to other countries and lived wealthy and peacefully.  Meanwhile the Black Power people in Zimbabwe, ended up unemployed and impoverished.
> 
> Why do you people never learn?


The old.

“_Erm. but you know. You _b_lack people in SA and Zim need whites. I mean you guys don’t know how to farm. You’ll starve with out us whites ?_”

Yeah because only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science

Bitch plz.

This is Asanda Sokombela, University of Fort Hare graduate. She has bachelor of Science in Agriculture. Currently she is producing cabbages and spinach, and butternut. Her vegetables are delivered various Spar in the EC.


















And there are many more like her.














As long as white supremacist leave black people alone black people will be fine

Black people remain unshaken.

Yeah….yeah….yeah……black people are aware of consequences like death, sanctions but what can white people do to black people that they have not done already ?

Black people remain resolute. Black people are taking their land and Donald Trump, DA and Afriforum can go to hell.

Plus whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage. And the land in SA is not just for Agriculture but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc

As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be all right.

If the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy, if we aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power and land, then we aren’t actually dealing with the problem.

“B_ut aren’t whites in SA being killed_”

Short answer = No

But as Julius Malema says






Can anyone name me a peaceful Revolution ?

The American Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
The French Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it? Bloodshed.
The Russian Revolution.What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
No love lost. No compromise. No negotiation.

*“*_South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood_*”*

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of it.  You think what if you push a policy of anti-white, that white people are going to just stick it out?   Did you learn nothing from Zimbabwe?   They all left, and the economy crashed, and the whites went to other countries and lived wealthy and peacefully.  Meanwhile the Black Power people in Zimbabwe, ended up unemployed and impoverished.
> 
> Why do you people never learn?
> 
> 
> 
> The old.
> 
> “Erm. but you know. You b_lack people in SA and Zim need whites. I mean you guys don’t know how to farm. You’ll starve with out us whites ?_”
> 
> Yeah because only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science
> 
> Bitch plz.
> 
> This is Asanda Sokombela, University of Fort Hare graduate. She has bachelor of Science in Agriculture. Currently she is producing cabbages and spinach, and butternut. Her vegetables are delivered various Spar in the EC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are many more like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as white supremacist leave black people alone we will be fine
> 
> Black people remain unshaken.
> 
> Yeah….yeah….yeah……black people are aware of consequences like death, sanctions but what can white people do to black people that they have not done already ?
> 
> Black people remain resolute. Black people are taking their land and Donald Trump, DA and Afriforum can go to hell.
> 
> Plus whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage. And the land in SA is not just for Agriculture but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc
> 
> As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be all right.
> 
> If the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy, if we aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power and land, then we aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> “B_ut aren’t whites in SA being killed_”
> 
> Short answer = No
> 
> But as Julius Malema says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone name me a peaceful Revolution ?
> 
> The American Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
> The French Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it? Bloodshed.
> The Russian Revolution.What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
> No love lost. No compromise. No negotiation.
> 
> *“*_South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood_*”*
> 
> Nelson Mandela
Click to expand...



Yes or no, did Zimbabwe end up economically ruined after black people forced out the white people?  Yes it did.

Did Zimbabwe go from being a food exporter (growing more food than they consumed, and exporting the rest), to being a food importer (producing far less food than they needed, and being forced to buy from other countries)?



 

Let me help you out.  In the 90s, they grew so much food, they exported it.  In the 2000s, they exported it.  By 2014, after land reform removed every single white owned farm, they had to import Billions of dollars of food, or face starvation.

So let me summarize that for you sparky.....  You can say whatever you want.  You can claim whatever you want.  You can give me all of your pathetic low-IQ attitude and lip service.

Facts are... your system sucks.  You tried it your way, and your way sucked.

Zimbabwe's economic crisis will deepen without aid, ruling party warns




 
Zimbabwe today.
Welcome to the future of South Africa that PAUL ESSIEN wants.  An economic waste land of anti-white hatred and stupidity.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Yes or no, did Zimbabwe end up economically ruined after black people forced out the white people?  Yes it did.
> 
> Did Zimbabwe go from being a food exporter (growing more food than they consumed, and exporting the rest), to being a food importer (producing far less food than they needed, and being forced to buy from other countries)?


Black people don't run Zimbabwe. Black people don't run South Africa. 

Every problem in Zimbabwe is because of white supremacy. See you want to be like the ref who calls foul at the end of play, without seeing who threw the first punch.

I don't like repeating myself but

Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country. 

There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe was so hated.

*1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *

Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country. 

..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is

*2) Mineral Wealth*

UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism. Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP. Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies go against their HUGE interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it. Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. So don’t be fooled by the concern that Britain has for the people of Zimbabwe. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general. 

Now let me answer the two main criticisms white people have of Mugabe and Zimbabwe

*1) "You Know...Er....Just Leave The Farms With Us, Because....Er...Well. We're Better At Running Them And You Guys Are Hopeless....Everyone Knows*"

The Land Reform Programme has already resettled over half a million Zimbabweans. A further 100,000 are to be resettled on commercial farms. The prospect for the year 2019 is that food production is set to double. People who were once landless and living in poverty are now supporting themselves and growing their own food. A general increase in all agricultural outputs is also expected. It is this prospect of a government successfully meeting the economic and social needs of a large section of its population that is causing anxiety in the imperialist capitals. If one government can do it, so can others and remember this was achieved as Britain, US, World Bank and the IMF embarked on a campaign of economic destabilisation to wreck the Zimbabwean economy

*2) “He’s Taken The Land By Force And He Is Killing White People”*

Fact is it is a matter of record that although 95% of the white farmers have received notice to quit the land all have received compensation. In point of fact, the new law passed by the Zimbabwe Parliament addresses the issue of some farmers having as many as 20 farms, some of which they have left to rot, while Africans are left with nothing. 

Britain fear Mugabe because they believe that if he is successful then other indigenous people of Southern Africa, will want their looted and stolen property back from the white European thieves. In S.Africa, since freedom, little or no land reform of any great significance has taken place, and the same in Botswana and Zambia. This is what the whites fear the most.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Huggy, Starsky and Hutch never had any problems. Perhaps there is a lesson here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes or no, did Zimbabwe end up economically ruined after black people forced out the white people?  Yes it did.
> 
> Did Zimbabwe go from being a food exporter (growing more food than they consumed, and exporting the rest), to being a food importer (producing far less food than they needed, and being forced to buy from other countries)?
> 
> 
> 
> Black people don't run Zimbabwe. Black people don't run South Africa.
> 
> Every problem in Zimbabwe is because of white supremacy. See you want to be like the ref who calls foul at the end of play, without seeing who threw the first punch.
> 
> I don't like repeating myself but
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe was so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism. Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP. Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies go against their HUGE interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it. Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. So don’t be fooled by the concern that Britain has for the people of Zimbabwe. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
> 
> Now let me answer the two main criticisms white people have of Mugabe and Zimbabwe
> 
> *1) "You Know...Er....Just Leave The Farms With Us, Because....Er...Well. We're Better At Running Them And You Guys Are Hopeless....Everyone Knows*"
> 
> The Land Reform Programme has already resettled over half a million Zimbabweans. A further 100,000 are to be resettled on commercial farms. The prospect for the year 2019 is that food production is set to double. People who were once landless and living in poverty are now supporting themselves and growing their own food. A general increase in all agricultural outputs is also expected. It is this prospect of a government successfully meeting the economic and social needs of a large section of its population that is causing anxiety in the imperialist capitals. If one government can do it, so can others and remember this was achieved as Britain, US, World Bank and the IMF embarked on a campaign of economic destabilisation to wreck the Zimbabwean economy
> 
> *2) “He’s Taken The Land By Force And He Is Killing White People”*
> 
> Fact is it is a matter of record that although 95% of the white farmers have received notice to quit the land all have received compensation. In point of fact, the new law passed by the Zimbabwe Parliament addresses the issue of some farmers having as many as 20 farms, some of which they have left to rot, while Africans are left with nothing.
> 
> Britain fear Mugabe because they believe that if he is successful then other indigenous people of Southern Africa, will want their looted and stolen property back from the white European thieves. In S.Africa, since freedom, little or no land reform of any great significance has taken place, and the same in Botswana and Zambia. This is what the whites fear the most.
Click to expand...


Are you insane?



 
This is the face of white supremacy, in your mindlessly empty head?

You sir.... are a moron.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you are a subhuman who is a blight on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> Treat white South Africans exactly how they have treated blacks South Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of those upon which you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty have ever done such a thing.
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did.
Click to expand...

No, you repulsively stupid creature, that was OTHER people and it happened long ago.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of it.  You think what if you push a policy of anti-white, that white people are going to just stick it out?   Did you learn nothing from Zimbabwe?   They all left, and the economy crashed, and the whites went to other countries and lived wealthy and peacefully.  Meanwhile the Black Power people in Zimbabwe, ended up unemployed and impoverished.
> 
> Why do you people never learn?
> 
> 
> 
> The old.
> 
> “Erm. but you know. You b_lack people in SA and Zim need whites. I mean you guys don’t know how to farm. You’ll starve with out us whites ?_”
> 
> Yeah because only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science
> 
> Bitch plz.
> 
> This is Asanda Sokombela, University of Fort Hare graduate. She has bachelor of Science in Agriculture. Currently she is producing cabbages and spinach, and butternut. Her vegetables are delivered various Spar in the EC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are many more like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as white supremacist leave black people alone we will be fine
> 
> Black people remain unshaken.
> 
> Yeah….yeah….yeah……black people are aware of consequences like death, sanctions but what can white people do to black people that they have not done already ?
> 
> Black people remain resolute. Black people are taking their land and Donald Trump, DA and Afriforum can go to hell.
> 
> Plus whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage. And the land in SA is not just for Agriculture but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc
> 
> As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be all right.
> 
> If the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy, if we aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power and land, then we aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> “B_ut aren’t whites in SA being killed_”
> 
> Short answer = No
> 
> But as Julius Malema says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone name me a peaceful Revolution ?
> 
> The American Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
> The French Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it? Bloodshed.
> The Russian Revolution.What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
> No love lost. No compromise. No negotiation.
> 
> *“*_South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood_*”*
> 
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes or no, did Zimbabwe end up economically ruined after black people forced out the white people?  Yes it did.
> 
> Did Zimbabwe go from being a food exporter (growing more food than they consumed, and exporting the rest), to being a food importer (producing far less food than they needed, and being forced to buy from other countries)?
> 
> View attachment 238861
> 
> Let me help you out.  In the 90s, they grew so much food, they exported it.  In the 2000s, they exported it.  By 2014, after land reform removed every single white owned farm, they had to import Billions of dollars of food, or face starvation.
> 
> So let me summarize that for you sparky.....  You can say whatever you want.  You can claim whatever you want.  You can give me all of your pathetic low-IQ attitude and lip service.
> 
> Facts are... your system sucks.  You tried it your way, and your way sucked.
> 
> Zimbabwe's economic crisis will deepen without aid, ruling party warns
> 
> 
> View attachment 238863
> Zimbabwe today.
> Welcome to the future of South Africa that PAUL ESSIEN wants.  An economic waste land of anti-white hatred and stupidity.
Click to expand...




Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes or no, did Zimbabwe end up economically ruined after black people forced out the white people?  Yes it did.
> 
> Did Zimbabwe go from being a food exporter (growing more food than they consumed, and exporting the rest), to being a food importer (producing far less food than they needed, and being forced to buy from other countries)?
> 
> 
> 
> Black people don't run Zimbabwe. Black people don't run South Africa.
> 
> Every problem in Zimbabwe is because of white supremacy. See you want to be like the ref who calls foul at the end of play, without seeing who threw the first punch.
> 
> I don't like repeating myself but
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe was so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism. Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP. Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies go against their HUGE interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it. Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. So don’t be fooled by the concern that Britain has for the people of Zimbabwe. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
> 
> Now let me answer the two main criticisms white people have of Mugabe and Zimbabwe
> 
> *1) "You Know...Er....Just Leave The Farms With Us, Because....Er...Well. We're Better At Running Them And You Guys Are Hopeless....Everyone Knows*"
> 
> The Land Reform Programme has already resettled over half a million Zimbabweans. A further 100,000 are to be resettled on commercial farms. The prospect for the year 2019 is that food production is set to double. People who were once landless and living in poverty are now supporting themselves and growing their own food. A general increase in all agricultural outputs is also expected. It is this prospect of a government successfully meeting the economic and social needs of a large section of its population that is causing anxiety in the imperialist capitals. If one government can do it, so can others and remember this was achieved as Britain, US, World Bank and the IMF embarked on a campaign of economic destabilisation to wreck the Zimbabwean economy
> 
> *2) “He’s Taken The Land By Force And He Is Killing White People”*
> 
> Fact is it is a matter of record that although 95% of the white farmers have received notice to quit the land all have received compensation. In point of fact, the new law passed by the Zimbabwe Parliament addresses the issue of some farmers having as many as 20 farms, some of which they have left to rot, while Africans are left with nothing.
> 
> Britain fear Mugabe because they believe that if he is successful then other indigenous people of Southern Africa, will want their looted and stolen property back from the white European thieves. In S.Africa, since freedom, little or no land reform of any great significance has taken place, and the same in Botswana and Zambia. This is what the whites fear the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> View attachment 238874
> This is the face of white supremacy, in your mindlessly empty head?
> 
> You sir.... are a moron.
Click to expand...

You probably could not even point Zimbabwe out on a map and you have never set foot there. Yet your an expert on Zimbabwe? 

Please.

You are the one who is saying that black ppl are too stupid to run a country and need white ppl to run it.

Now if that is what you believe then why don't whites leave and stop interferring. Stop poisoning the rivers. Stop dumping nuclear waste. Stop causing droughts. Stop sanctions and our inferior negro brain will make the country fall apart.  No ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you are a subhuman who is a blight on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> Treat white South Africans exactly how they have treated blacks South Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of those upon which you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty have ever done such a thing.
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you repulsively stupid creature, that was OTHER people and it happened long ago.
Click to expand...

I don't care about that.  I care about winning.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of it.  You think what if you push a policy of anti-white, that white people are going to just stick it out?   Did you learn nothing from Zimbabwe?   They all left, and the economy crashed, and the whites went to other countries and lived wealthy and peacefully.  Meanwhile the Black Power people in Zimbabwe, ended up unemployed and impoverished.
> 
> Why do you people never learn?
> 
> 
> 
> The old.
> 
> “Erm. but you know. You b_lack people in SA and Zim need whites. I mean you guys don’t know how to farm. You’ll starve with out us whites ?_”
> 
> Yeah because only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science
> 
> Bitch plz.
> 
> This is Asanda Sokombela, University of Fort Hare graduate. She has bachelor of Science in Agriculture. Currently she is producing cabbages and spinach, and butternut. Her vegetables are delivered various Spar in the EC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are many more like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as white supremacist leave black people alone we will be fine
> 
> Black people remain unshaken.
> 
> Yeah….yeah….yeah……black people are aware of consequences like death, sanctions but what can white people do to black people that they have not done already ?
> 
> Black people remain resolute. Black people are taking their land and Donald Trump, DA and Afriforum can go to hell.
> 
> Plus whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage. And the land in SA is not just for Agriculture but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc
> 
> As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be all right.
> 
> If the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy, if we aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power and land, then we aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> “B_ut aren’t whites in SA being killed_”
> 
> Short answer = No
> 
> But as Julius Malema says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone name me a peaceful Revolution ?
> 
> The American Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
> The French Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it? Bloodshed.
> The Russian Revolution.What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
> No love lost. No compromise. No negotiation.
> 
> *“*_South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood_*”*
> 
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes or no, did Zimbabwe end up economically ruined after black people forced out the white people?  Yes it did.
> 
> Did Zimbabwe go from being a food exporter (growing more food than they consumed, and exporting the rest), to being a food importer (producing far less food than they needed, and being forced to buy from other countries)?
> 
> View attachment 238861
> 
> Let me help you out.  In the 90s, they grew so much food, they exported it.  In the 2000s, they exported it.  By 2014, after land reform removed every single white owned farm, they had to import Billions of dollars of food, or face starvation.
> 
> So let me summarize that for you sparky.....  You can say whatever you want.  You can claim whatever you want.  You can give me all of your pathetic low-IQ attitude and lip service.
> 
> Facts are... your system sucks.  You tried it your way, and your way sucked.
> 
> Zimbabwe's economic crisis will deepen without aid, ruling party warns
> 
> 
> View attachment 238863
> Zimbabwe today.
> Welcome to the future of South Africa that PAUL ESSIEN wants.  An economic waste land of anti-white hatred and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes or no, did Zimbabwe end up economically ruined after black people forced out the white people?  Yes it did.
> 
> Did Zimbabwe go from being a food exporter (growing more food than they consumed, and exporting the rest), to being a food importer (producing far less food than they needed, and being forced to buy from other countries)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people don't run Zimbabwe. Black people don't run South Africa.
> 
> Every problem in Zimbabwe is because of white supremacy. See you want to be like the ref who calls foul at the end of play, without seeing who threw the first punch.
> 
> I don't like repeating myself but
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe was so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism. Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP. Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies go against their HUGE interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it. Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. So don’t be fooled by the concern that Britain has for the people of Zimbabwe. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
> 
> Now let me answer the two main criticisms white people have of Mugabe and Zimbabwe
> 
> *1) "You Know...Er....Just Leave The Farms With Us, Because....Er...Well. We're Better At Running Them And You Guys Are Hopeless....Everyone Knows*"
> 
> The Land Reform Programme has already resettled over half a million Zimbabweans. A further 100,000 are to be resettled on commercial farms. The prospect for the year 2019 is that food production is set to double. People who were once landless and living in poverty are now supporting themselves and growing their own food. A general increase in all agricultural outputs is also expected. It is this prospect of a government successfully meeting the economic and social needs of a large section of its population that is causing anxiety in the imperialist capitals. If one government can do it, so can others and remember this was achieved as Britain, US, World Bank and the IMF embarked on a campaign of economic destabilisation to wreck the Zimbabwean economy
> 
> *2) “He’s Taken The Land By Force And He Is Killing White People”*
> 
> Fact is it is a matter of record that although 95% of the white farmers have received notice to quit the land all have received compensation. In point of fact, the new law passed by the Zimbabwe Parliament addresses the issue of some farmers having as many as 20 farms, some of which they have left to rot, while Africans are left with nothing.
> 
> Britain fear Mugabe because they believe that if he is successful then other indigenous people of Southern Africa, will want their looted and stolen property back from the white European thieves. In S.Africa, since freedom, little or no land reform of any great significance has taken place, and the same in Botswana and Zambia. This is what the whites fear the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> View attachment 238874
> This is the face of white supremacy, in your mindlessly empty head?
> 
> You sir.... are a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably could not even point Zimbabwe out on a map and you have never set foot there. Yet your an expert on Zimbabwe?
> 
> Please.
> 
> You are the one who is saying that black ppl are too stupid to run a country and need white ppl to run it.
> 
> Now if that is what you believe then why don't whites leave and stop interferring. Stop poisoning the rivers. Stop dumping nuclear waste. Stop causing droughts. Stop sanctions and our inferior negro brain will make the country fall apart.  No ?
Click to expand...


You just said that none of the problems in Zimbabwe are due to blacks, but rather white supremacists.



 

Look at the cabinet of ministers that have been in power over Zimbabwe for decades on end!   Look at all those WHITE SUPREMACISTS!

You sir..... are a moron.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you are a subhuman who is a blight on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> Treat white South Africans exactly how they have treated blacks South Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of those upon which you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty have ever done such a thing.
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you repulsively stupid creature, that was OTHER people and it happened long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that.  I care about winning.
Click to expand...


Yeah, like how you won in Chicago, and thousands of black people have been shot and killed and abused and raped, after you 'won'.

Maybe you should find something better to do with your life, before you get old and find out you wasted it.

351 black people have died in Chicago in the last year.  Almost 1 a day.  They have had 5 murders already this year, and it's only the 7th.

So raise your fist in victory black boy... because you are winning, while your people are dying.


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty upon have ever done such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Black South Africans will own the land. That's the first instance. Then blacks South Africans control the economy. So whites have to come to blacks for jobs and blacks are in a position to punish or reward them. Then you control the media to give a true picture black ppl's image. Then you control the criminal justice system so you can destroy white South Africans in any uprising. Then you control their health. You make sure that you control the hospitals. So you control their lives. Then you control the education system and make sure black children don't get brainwashed into white supremacy B.S.
> 
> *It's about breaking white South Africans spirit.*
> 
> This is not going to happen over night. But that is the end goal and that will sweep the rest of black world and set an example.
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes sense to the Wolf is not going to make sense to the sheep. What makes sense to the fox is not going make sense to the hound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are full of it.  You think what if you push a policy of anti-white, that white people are going to just stick it out?   Did you learn nothing from Zimbabwe?   They all left, and the economy crashed, and the whites went to other countries and lived wealthy and peacefully.   Meanwhile the Black Power people in Zimbabwe, ended up unemployed and impoverished.
> 
> Why do you people never learn?
Click to expand...


The place called Zimbabwe existed successfully long before anyone white got there. So let them all leave.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you are a subhuman who is a blight on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> Treat white South Africans exactly how they have treated blacks South Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of those upon which you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty have ever done such a thing.
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you repulsively stupid creature, that was OTHER people and it happened long ago.
Click to expand...


Wrong. And it was not long ago.


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treat white South Africans exactly how they have treated blacks South Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those upon which you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty have ever done such a thing.
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you repulsively stupid creature, that was OTHER people and it happened long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that.  I care about winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like how you won in Chicago, and thousands of black people have been shot and killed and abused and raped, after you 'won'.
> 
> Maybe you should find something better to do with your life, before you get old and find out you wasted it.
> 
> 351 black people have died in Chicago in the last year.  Almost 1 a day.  They have had 5 murders already this year, and it's only the 7th.
> 
> So raise your fist in victory black boy... because you are winning, while your people are dying.
Click to expand...


April 28, 2016|
Sean McElwee 

Chicago’s 2015 mayoral race was one of the most expensive in the nation’s history, with big donors playing an outsized role in financing both candidates’ campaigns. In fact, over 90 percent of the money raised by the two major candidates came from donors giving more than $1,000, and more than half (52%) came from donors outside of the city.[1] *Both the Chicago mayoral and council elections are primarily financed by white, male donors who don’t reflect the racial and class diversity of the city’s residents. The experience in Chicago is emblematic of national elections, where a small cadre of white major donors—.01 percent—accounted for over 40 percent of all campaign contributions.**[2]** New research provides disturbing evidence that the financing of our elections by a small group of big donors has very real consequences in terms of the public policies that get enacted.**[3]** In fact, when the preferences of the donor class diverge with those of the average voter, it is the donor class’s preferences that win. *But donors and voters don’t always agree. For example, while 34% of non-donors living in Chicago support the Bowles-Simpson austerity plan, 62% of Chicago donors do. *The preferences of the white, male and rich donor class diverge strongly from ordinary Chicagoans but it’s their agenda that’s being implemented.*

How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy

Now just begin closing your mouth white boy.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of it.  You think what if you push a policy of anti-white, that white people are going to just stick it out?   Did you learn nothing from Zimbabwe?   They all left, and the economy crashed, and the whites went to other countries and lived wealthy and peacefully.  Meanwhile the Black Power people in Zimbabwe, ended up unemployed and impoverished.
> 
> Why do you people never learn?
> 
> 
> 
> The old.
> 
> “Erm. but you know. You b_lack people in SA and Zim need whites. I mean you guys don’t know how to farm. You’ll starve with out us whites ?_”
> 
> Yeah because only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science
> 
> Bitch plz.
> 
> This is Asanda Sokombela, University of Fort Hare graduate. She has bachelor of Science in Agriculture. Currently she is producing cabbages and spinach, and butternut. Her vegetables are delivered various Spar in the EC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are many more like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as white supremacist leave black people alone we will be fine
> 
> Black people remain unshaken.
> 
> Yeah….yeah….yeah……black people are aware of consequences like death, sanctions but what can white people do to black people that they have not done already ?
> 
> Black people remain resolute. Black people are taking their land and Donald Trump, DA and Afriforum can go to hell.
> 
> Plus whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage. And the land in SA is not just for Agriculture but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc
> 
> As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be all right.
> 
> If the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy, if we aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power and land, then we aren’t actually dealing with the problem.
> 
> “B_ut aren’t whites in SA being killed_”
> 
> Short answer = No
> 
> But as Julius Malema says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone name me a peaceful Revolution ?
> 
> The American Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
> The French Revolution. What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it? Bloodshed.
> The Russian Revolution.What was it for ? Land. Why did they want land ? Independence. How did they get it ? Bloodshed
> No love lost. No compromise. No negotiation.
> 
> *“*_South Africa was taken by the white man in blood and it must be returned in blood_*”*
> 
> Nelson Mandela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes or no, did Zimbabwe end up economically ruined after black people forced out the white people?  Yes it did.
> 
> Did Zimbabwe go from being a food exporter (growing more food than they consumed, and exporting the rest), to being a food importer (producing far less food than they needed, and being forced to buy from other countries)?
> 
> View attachment 238861
> 
> Let me help you out.  In the 90s, they grew so much food, they exported it.  In the 2000s, they exported it.  By 2014, after land reform removed every single white owned farm, they had to import Billions of dollars of food, or face starvation.
> 
> So let me summarize that for you sparky.....  You can say whatever you want.  You can claim whatever you want.  You can give me all of your pathetic low-IQ attitude and lip service.
> 
> Facts are... your system sucks.  You tried it your way, and your way sucked.
> 
> Zimbabwe's economic crisis will deepen without aid, ruling party warns
> 
> 
> View attachment 238863
> Zimbabwe today.
> Welcome to the future of South Africa that PAUL ESSIEN wants.  An economic waste land of anti-white hatred and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes or no, did Zimbabwe end up economically ruined after black people forced out the white people?  Yes it did.
> 
> Did Zimbabwe go from being a food exporter (growing more food than they consumed, and exporting the rest), to being a food importer (producing far less food than they needed, and being forced to buy from other countries)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people don't run Zimbabwe. Black people don't run South Africa.
> 
> Every problem in Zimbabwe is because of white supremacy. See you want to be like the ref who calls foul at the end of play, without seeing who threw the first punch.
> 
> I don't like repeating myself but
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> There are two reasons why Mugabe and Zimbabwe was so hated.
> 
> *1) The Whites Loss Of Land And Power *
> 
> Mugabe put Land Reform on the political and economic agenda, thus an international campaign of vilification has been waged against Mugabe. The deep hyper-inflation ravaging their economy is because they starve for foreign exchange because Zimbabwe dared to try to return some of the vast, stolen land-holdings to Zimbabweans, since then the U.S, Britain, IMF, World Bank have waged a relentless economic almost psychotic war against the country.
> 
> ..now the 2nd reason as to why Mugabe is hated is
> 
> *2) Mineral Wealth*
> 
> UK and America control most of the huge mineral reserves in Zimbabwe which are crucial to western impearlism. Britain want *FULL* control of the vast mineral resources like diamonds, gold, platinum, copper which Africa has in abundance and which is virtually all in the hands of western owned companies like Anglo American, SHELL, BP. Mr. Mugabe's Pro-Nationalist policies go against their HUGE interest. This is why they were so angered at the elections in Zimbabwe to the point where they went to the UN to try to freeze Mugabe's assets and prevent him from travelling from overseas, they failed. Russia and China voted against it. Britain and the USA want their own puppet dictator, who they can pay off, so he will go along with their wishes. So don’t be fooled by the concern that Britain has for the people of Zimbabwe. They don’t give a F**K about Zimbabweans. It’s all a carefully scripted plan to protect their huge mineral wealth in Zimbabwe and Africa in general.
> 
> Now let me answer the two main criticisms white people have of Mugabe and Zimbabwe
> 
> *1) "You Know...Er....Just Leave The Farms With Us, Because....Er...Well. We're Better At Running Them And You Guys Are Hopeless....Everyone Knows*"
> 
> The Land Reform Programme has already resettled over half a million Zimbabweans. A further 100,000 are to be resettled on commercial farms. The prospect for the year 2019 is that food production is set to double. People who were once landless and living in poverty are now supporting themselves and growing their own food. A general increase in all agricultural outputs is also expected. It is this prospect of a government successfully meeting the economic and social needs of a large section of its population that is causing anxiety in the imperialist capitals. If one government can do it, so can others and remember this was achieved as Britain, US, World Bank and the IMF embarked on a campaign of economic destabilisation to wreck the Zimbabwean economy
> 
> *2) “He’s Taken The Land By Force And He Is Killing White People”*
> 
> Fact is it is a matter of record that although 95% of the white farmers have received notice to quit the land all have received compensation. In point of fact, the new law passed by the Zimbabwe Parliament addresses the issue of some farmers having as many as 20 farms, some of which they have left to rot, while Africans are left with nothing.
> 
> Britain fear Mugabe because they believe that if he is successful then other indigenous people of Southern Africa, will want their looted and stolen property back from the white European thieves. In S.Africa, since freedom, little or no land reform of any great significance has taken place, and the same in Botswana and Zambia. This is what the whites fear the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you insane?
> 
> View attachment 238874
> This is the face of white supremacy, in your mindlessly empty head?
> 
> You sir.... are a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably could not even point Zimbabwe out on a map and you have never set foot there. Yet your an expert on Zimbabwe?
> 
> Please.
> 
> You are the one who is saying that black ppl are too stupid to run a country and need white ppl to run it.
> 
> Now if that is what you believe then why don't whites leave and stop interferring. Stop poisoning the rivers. Stop dumping nuclear waste. Stop causing droughts. Stop sanctions and our inferior negro brain will make the country fall apart.  No ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said that none of the problems in Zimbabwe are due to blacks, but rather white supremacists.
> 
> View attachment 238877
> 
> Look at the cabinet of ministers that have been in power over Zimbabwe for decades on end!   Look at all those WHITE SUPREMACISTS!
> 
> You sir..... are a moron.
Click to expand...

And every one of them blk ppl in government would not be there if the white supremacists did not want them there.

As long as those blk ppl in the Zimbabwan government dont challenge white supremacy they will b fine.

Saying blk ppl run Zimbabwe is a stupid as saying that the prisoners run the prisons because there's more of them.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treat white South Africans exactly how they have treated blacks South Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those upon which you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty have ever done such a thing.
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you repulsively stupid creature, that was OTHER people and it happened long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that.  I care about winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like how you won in Chicago, and thousands of black people have been shot and killed and abused and raped, after you 'won'.
> 
> Maybe you should find something better to do with your life, before you get old and find out you wasted it.
> 
> 351 black people have died in Chicago in the last year.  Almost 1 a day.  They have had 5 murders already this year, and it's only the 7th.
> 
> So raise your fist in victory black boy... because you are winning, while your people are dying.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that black people are n have been more violent than white prople ?

Do you really want to go with me ? Do you really want to have an argument about who has been the most violent whites or blacks ? Lol


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cherry picked the examples of white women falsely accusing black men.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So how do you non-cherry pick examples of white women falsely accusing black men?
> 
> What the hell you talking about ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you are assuming that it is racial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what do you think these women are going to say eh ? "_Yup. You got me. I did it because they were black and I'm white and I understand that the system of white supremacy will believe what I say over what they say and I used that system to falsely accuse them_"...
Click to expand...



1. You don't cherry pick white woman falsely accusing black men, by noting, or including in your complaint the large numbers of non-white women falsely accusing men, or the large number of falsely accused white men.

This is a problem that cuts across racial lines, on both sides, accuser and accused. Your attempt to make it racial, is unsupported.


2. I don't know how you would prove your claim as to their motivation. I'm sure that some of those who are caught lying, admit as to the reasons they lie.


----------



## IM2

He does not want that.

*Why is There no Discussion of White on White Violence?*

In the United States, a white person is almost six times more likely to be killed by another white person than he or she is to be killed by a black person. Yet, while the media obsesses about black on black violence we rarely if ever hear any mention of the problem of white on white violence. *In fact, in 2011 (the most recent year available) according to **FBI homicide data** there were more instances of white homicides committed against white victims than there were black on black murders.* This statistic however has not led to a media outcry about the problem of white on white crime or the unique pathology of the white community. Such broad brush characterizations would probably be regarded as unfair and irresponsible, and justly so, since most white people do not in fact kill other white people. Yet, the same media pundits, from Fox News’ Bill O’Reilly to CNN’s Don Lemon, have no problem referencing “black on black” violence, despite the fact that most African-Americans do not kill other black people.

When media discussions talk about gang-related homicides, they invariably treat it as an almost exclusively African-American problem, yet *according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics** for the period from 1980 to 2008, a majority (53.3 percent) of gang-homicides were committed by white offenders, and a majority of gang-homicide victims (56.5 percent) were white. *When was the last time you heard a discussion about the white on white gang violence problem?

The manifest benefit of white privilege is that any crimes committed by white people can be explained away as anomalies that are unique to the individual and that have nothing to do with race, but crimes committed by a single African-American or Latino individual are somehow attributed to the special pathologies of the “racialized other”.

 Perhaps, we could have a community forum on how to address the continuing slaughter of white men by other white men. Maybe we could even discuss the pathology of affluent two parent suburban homes that create monsters like James Holmes.

Why is There no Discussion of White on White Violence?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> 1. You don't cherry pick white woman falsely accusing black men, by noting, or including in your complaint the large numbers of non-white women falsely accusing men, or the large number of falsely accused white men. This is a problem that cuts across racial lines, on both sides, accuser and accused. Your attempt to make it racial, is unsupported.


OK. Kimo-Sabbe

Well the floor is yours

Show me cases of black women accusing white men of rape and the white men went down and did time ?


Correll said:


> 2. I don't know how you would prove your claim as to their motivation. I'm sure that some of those who are caught lying, admit as to the reasons they lie.


So we agree. I was right.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You don't cherry pick white woman falsely accusing black men, by noting, or including in your complaint the large numbers of non-white women falsely accusing men, or the large number of falsely accused white men. This is a problem that cuts across racial lines, on both sides, accuser and accused. Your attempt to make it racial, is unsupported.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Kimo-Sabbe
> 
> Well the floor is yours
> 
> Show me cases of black women accusing white men of rape and the white men went down and did time ?
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I don't know how you would prove your claim as to their motivation. I'm sure that some of those who are caught lying, admit as to the reasons they lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we agree. I was right.
Click to expand...




1.  I've already dismissed your setting of the bar, as time served.

2. Nothing I said, could honestly be characterized as admitting you were right.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> 1.  I've already dismissed your setting of the bar, as time served.
> 
> 2. Nothing I said, could honestly be characterized as admitting you were right.


Don’t confuse your 1st Grade Crayola Painting with the Mona Lisa. You’re not as deep or as clever as you try to make yourself out to be.


----------



## John Shaw

Hey everyone, just a reminder that this guy (Paul Essien)  is an advocate of murder and rape (didn't even know subhuman trash like that exists, to be honest), and if God had any decency whatsoever he would get hit by a car tomorrow.  I also suspect he is a rapist himself. Thanks for listening!
1


----------



## John Shaw

Paul Essien said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna quickly remind everyone that Paul Essien is an advocate of rape and murder. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> When whites go into a country like South Africa and do this to black South Africans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And impose laws like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because of that are living like this in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then whites south Africans can't complain at the tactics that black people use to get their home back.
> 
> So yes if it's rape and murder of white south Africans then so be it because that's when they will get the point. You have to speak the language the white man and white man  only understand violence so you have to talk in a way that he understands
> 
> If you have a rat infestation in your house. Would you leave rats alone to reek havoc ? Or would you exterminate them ?
Click to expand...


Don't talk to me you disgusting piece of trash. You're not worth the dirt on my shoes.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> Hey everyone, just a reminder that this guy (Paul Essien)  is an advocate of murder and rape (didn't even know subhuman trash like that exists, to be honest), and if God had any decency whatsoever he would get hit by a car tomorrow.  I also suspect he is a rapist himself. Thanks for listening!
> 1



Since you apparetly support what whites did in South Africa, you might want to slow down the rhetoric junior.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, just a reminder that this guy (Paul Essien)  is an advocate of murder and rape (didn't even know subhuman trash like that exists, to be honest), and if God had any decency whatsoever he would get hit by a car tomorrow.  I also suspect he is a rapist himself. Thanks for listening!
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you apparetly support what whites did in South Africa, you might want to slow down the rhetoric junior.
Click to expand...


You can also fuck yourself with a rusty screwdriver, swine. Another rape and murder advocate. Disgusting creature.


----------



## IM2

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, just a reminder that this guy (Paul Essien)  is an advocate of murder and rape (didn't even know subhuman trash like that exists, to be honest), and if God had any decency whatsoever he would get hit by a car tomorrow.  I also suspect he is a rapist himself. Thanks for listening!
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you apparetly support what whites did in South Africa, you might want to slow down the rhetoric junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can also fuck yourself with a rusty screwdriver, swine. Another rape and murder advocate. Disgusting creature.
Click to expand...


Your demented mind has allowed you to ignore all of the cruelty of apartheid which you apparetly support. So you take that rusty screwdriver and shove it up your retarded white ass. Take your fake indignation with it.


----------



## Paul Essien

He pulls a gun on a group of black kids and tries to run them over with his vehicle

White supremacists are cowards. 

Like Dylan Roof they act like they're about that life and then he rolls up in a church and starts blasting  at a bunch of old unarmed black people. 

Pathetic.

People like this never try this in the hood. If they did, they wouldn't need the police, they would need a county coroner. They should just drag him out behind the courthouse and put him down like a rabid animal.






He looks like one of those inbred things from the movie "The Wrong Turn"






And the likes of Godboy abu afak Correll harmonica SobieskiSavedEurope Odium dares to talk about black culture.


----------



## John Shaw

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, just a reminder that this guy (Paul Essien)  is an advocate of murder and rape (didn't even know subhuman trash like that exists, to be honest), and if God had any decency whatsoever he would get hit by a car tomorrow.  I also suspect he is a rapist himself. Thanks for listening!
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you apparetly support what whites did in South Africa, you might want to slow down the rhetoric junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can also fuck yourself with a rusty screwdriver, swine. Another rape and murder advocate. Disgusting creature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your demented mind has allowed you to ignore all of the cruelty of apartheid which you apparetly support. So you take that rusty screwdriver and shove it up your retarded white ass. Take your fake indignation with it.
Click to expand...


I hate white racists as much as black ones. The difference is, white racists know that their ideas are not acceptable to mainstream society, whereas black racists seem to think they are actually justified. 

Apartheid ended in the nineties, by the way. Your logic is basically this; some black people once hurt some folks who were close to me (which is actually true), so now I have the God-given right to wreak bloody vengeance upon every black person I see. Because ?? 

Well, there isn't really an actual reason why that would be justified, but there's no making sense of a fool's logic.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


>



 ​Hi. About the late Mr. Philando Castile. From all accounts I read Philando was a decent guy who apparently overcame the obstacles and challenges far too may American kids deal with when raised by emotionally troubled moms who in Philando's case, refer to their deceased child as a motherf**king
son" much like Philando's mom characterized her son. :shakin my head:
*
"They murdered my motherfvvking son" *~Valerie Castile

__
With all respect and sincerity, I am curious to learn my responsible, caring, concerned American neighbor's opinions 'surrounding' the VIOLENT death of American citizen Philando Castile who was shot and killed by a police officer stating '*FEAR*' for his personal safety caused him to use deadly physical force against a fellow American citizen.

I am certain most Americans will agree in far too many American communities there is a CLIMATE of VIOLENCE responsible for causing peaceful American citizens to regularly experience FEAR, as well as emotional stress and GENUINE concerns for their personal, family, friend's and neighbor's *SAFETY*.

I am curious to learn WHO are the American citizens PRIMARILY responsible for creating a VIOLENT community environment that inspired the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland to passionately share her concerns and PAIN in a Facebook video broadcast to her friends, followers and fellow American citizens, during which Ms. Bland declares WAR on a specific population of her American neighbors, as well as wanting to see gangbusters, thugs and drug dealers shipped OUT of our country.

*IN ALL SERIOUSNESS*, who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns,  maturing into apparent emotionally ill teen and adult gang-bangers and thugs Sandra correctly asserts are unnecessarily TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of peaceful, responsible black or American citizens of African descent?

On March 10, 2015 the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland declares war on emotionally or mentally ill, VIOLENT, SU!CIDAL, HOM!CIDAL thinking teen and adult victims of Child Abuse and Emotional Maltreatment she believes are fully responsible for TERRORIZING and diminishing the Quality of Life for her peaceful neighbors and community.


In the following recorded instance of Criminal Child Abuse/Maltreatment, a young, emotionally damaged homic!dal/suic!dal thinking American teen *(May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times)* is proudly “representing” his homic!dal/suic!dal older crew, posse, gang...

...while UNKNOWINGLY providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

VIDEO DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMIC!DAL SUIC!DAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS

Recognize Prevent Child Abuse

Each of the APPARENT emotionally or mentally ill suic!dal/homic!dal thinking American citizens appearing in the following horrifying recordings are exhibiting 'people and community harming behaviors I, as well as a growing number of my caring, concerned, responsible American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible neighbors of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.

Homicidal Suicidal Man Walking Daughter Threatened With Violence By Rival Gang Member

I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The *Hate *U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* Public Service Announcement, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Respectfully, why aren't *YOU*, as well as America's responsible, caring, concerned political, civic and religious leaders addressing OUR NATION'S potentially life scarring **CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS?*

*Rest in Peace, Philando.*

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #JamylaBolden, #TyshawnLee, #KingstonFrazier, #AvaCastillo, #JulieDombo, #FredrikaAllen, #EthanAli, #LavontayWhite, #NovaMarieGallman, #AyannaAllen, #TrinityGay, #TakeAKnee, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**


----------



## Paul Essien

White people you betting start fking !! Or y'all gonna wip[ed out !! lol





You know they going to find someway and somehow to blame black men. And they called themselves the superior race. That's the coming plague, the white man's burden, low sperm counts, soon their women will have to save their eggs and be fertilized in a laboratory!


----------



## Paul Essien

So this sister improves her SAT score by 300 and they still don't let her in ?

Kinda destroys the old "_Well you know if black people just work harder_" myth


----------



## Paul Essien

So that white Uber driver pleaded guilty to killing at least 6 people. 

And the likes Godboy has the nerve to posts about "Black people wiling at a beach"

You would think this would be wall-to-wall if for no other reason than how bizarre this all was. If it wasn’t for social media, I would’ve never known. Instead it's receiving little coverage. If only he had been black. 

I'll wait for the mental illness card to be used and how he had a tough and unhappy childhood. 

*Notice the words white supremacists use*

Notice they call him an Uber driver instead of what he really is.........A SERIAL KILLER*.*





When white people commit such atrocities it's like a ripple in the ocean, black people do the same thing......its a tsunami.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> White people you betting start fking !! Or y'all gonna wip[ed out !! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know they going to find someway and somehow to blame black men. And they called themselves the superior race. That's the coming plague, the white man's burden, low sperm counts, soon their women will have to save their eggs and be fertilized in a laboratory!





Fertility rates are primarily driven by the amount of time females spend in education.

That a majority of white women go to college, cuts out best fertility years.


It is a problem. I don't blame black men for this of course, it is a problem caused by white liberals.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



Don't pull a gun on cops.  Problem solved.  or Pull a gun on cops and scream racism.  I guess you could choose either one.  I recommend the first one.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Paul Essien said:


> Travis Reinking, the white supremacist who did a premeditated mass murder of Black people at a Waffle House, will NOT stand trial because they ruled he was mentally unstable. These white supremacists are on code



I think what you are saying is true.  What are you going to do about it in order to protect your quality of life?


----------



## Paul Essien

vasuderatorrent said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pull a gun on cops.  Problem solved.  or Pull a gun on cops and scream racism.  I guess you could choose either one.  I recommend the first one.
Click to expand...

Who pulled a gun on cops ?


----------



## Pilot1

Yeah, WHITEY BAD.  I get it.  Therefore you are absolved from any responsibility, or accountability for your own situation.  It is ALL Whitey's fault.  Carry on.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



I know what would happen here, they'd do mag-dumps on his ass. One dude pulled a gun on the cops here (white), didn't fire a shot. They shot him 55x with pistols. 3 cops.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Fertility rates are primarily driven by the amount of time females spend in education.
> 
> That a majority of white women go to college, cuts out best fertility years.
> 
> It is a problem. I don't blame black men for this of course, it is a problem caused by white liberals.


If they die. They die.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Like any other word, if you use racism too much, people will tune you out. It does seem the FBI is capable of anything-Hoover sent MLK letters telling him to kill himself-this is law enforcement?!? Now we see them framing Trump-its not just blacks, those in power will do anything to keep/gain power. And, by your King photos, Trump isn't the only one getting screwed by the press.


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Yeah, WHITEY BAD.  I get it.  Therefore you are absolved from any responsibility, or accountability for your own situation.  It is ALL Whitey's fault.  Carry on.


All you do is blame blackie


Pilot1 said:


> The new South African government is turning their country into just another African Hell Hole.  It will descend into tribal warfare with War Lords controlling and stealing everything.


----------



## Pilot1

Paul Essien said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, WHITEY BAD.  I get it.  Therefore you are absolved from any responsibility, or accountability for your own situation.  It is ALL Whitey's fault.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is blame blackie
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new South African government is turning their country into just another African Hell Hole.  It will descend into tribal warfare with War Lords controlling and stealing everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Where did I mention RACE, or SKIN COLOR in my post you quoted?  Please point that out.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was drunk sitting in the back seat and made the mistake of doing a pig call out the window at a passing cop car.
> They snatched him out of the car and took him to jail. He spent 4 days behind bars for calling cops pigs and public intoxication.  White guy too.
> Cops don't like people that disrespect them regardless of their race.
Click to expand...

Your white friend made the mistake of dwb. Driving with blacks. Lol


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, WHITEY BAD.  I get it.  Therefore you are absolved from any responsibility, or accountability for your own situation.  It is ALL Whitey's fault.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is blame blackie
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new South African government is turning their country into just another African Hell Hole.  It will descend into tribal warfare with War Lords controlling and stealing everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I mention RACE, or SKIN COLOR in my post you quoted?  Please point that out.
Click to expand...

OK. So you were meaning white people ?


----------



## IM2

Pilot1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, WHITEY BAD.  I get it.  Therefore you are absolved from any responsibility, or accountability for your own situation.  It is ALL Whitey's fault.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is blame blackie
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new South African government is turning their country into just another African Hell Hole.  It will descend into tribal warfare with War Lords controlling and stealing everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I mention RACE, or SKIN COLOR in my post you quoted?  Please point that out.
Click to expand...


*It is ALL Whitey's fault.*

You do it all the time. Learn what responsibility, or accountability for your own situation means before you talk.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates are primarily driven by the amount of time females spend in education.
> 
> That a majority of white women go to college, cuts out best fertility years.
> 
> It is a problem. I don't blame black men for this of course, it is a problem caused by white liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
Click to expand...




Nice non sequitur.


My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.


The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, WHITEY BAD.  I get it.  Therefore you are absolved from any responsibility, or accountability for your own situation.  It is ALL Whitey's fault.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is blame blackie
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new South African government is turning their country into just another African Hell Hole.  It will descend into tribal warfare with War Lords controlling and stealing everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I mention RACE, or SKIN COLOR in my post you quoted?  Please point that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It is ALL Whitey's fault.*
> 
> You do it all the time. Learn what responsibility, or accountability for your own situation means before you talk.
Click to expand...

Who is responsible for cleaning up the poorest streets in Detroit?

I know white people should reach out to these communities and hire the ones who apply for job if you think they can do the job. Economic opportunity is the solution. Most people want to work if it pays.

Better policing. More tax dollars. More business investment.

But what are the things blacks can do? Stop having kids you can’t afford. Stop treating the police like they are the enemy.  Maybe move from this place that is poverty stricken. Lots of better places in America. Take school more seriously. Learn to speak English. Pull up your pants. Stop doing drugs etc.

I haven’t heard one black agree with one of these things.

Here is my question to blacks. Are they as a community doing anything right and is it all whiteys fault?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates are primarily driven by the amount of time females spend in education.
> 
> That a majority of white women go to college, cuts out best fertility years.
> 
> It is a problem. I don't blame black men for this of course, it is a problem caused by white liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
Click to expand...

I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates are primarily driven by the amount of time females spend in education.
> 
> That a majority of white women go to college, cuts out best fertility years.
> 
> It is a problem. I don't blame black men for this of course, it is a problem caused by white liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
Click to expand...



Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.


That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap. 


And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity" 


is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates are primarily driven by the amount of time females spend in education.
> 
> That a majority of white women go to college, cuts out best fertility years.
> 
> It is a problem. I don't blame black men for this of course, it is a problem caused by white liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
Click to expand...

It what white males have been doing for centuries.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Nice non sequitur.


It's the truth.


Correll said:


> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.


Frankly I don't give a crap as to why white women have low fertility rates. It's even worse when you add in the opioid crisis, meth, suicides and other causes of death then you start get the picture.

What's ironic is the things they did to blacks to try to undermine us never resulted in a negative birth rate, yet whites have an entire system created on their behalf and now they are fearful of extinction ? 

*The jokes on yourselves.*

Also Asians, Middle Easterns, Hispanics can be just as racist as whites. If white people disappear all that's going to do is make the next egotistical race who feels like they're better than everyone else step in to try and oppress black people. . 

In the end black people only have ourselves and each other. This is why I hate people who use the term  _"POC"_ (People Of Color) or _"minorities" _

*It's black people Vs the world. *


Correll said:


> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.


That's your solution for white women to have more kids (lol)

How about white dudes banging white women more ? Or aren't white dudes soldiers marching any more ?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates are primarily driven by the amount of time females spend in education.
> 
> That a majority of white women go to college, cuts out best fertility years.
> 
> It is a problem. I don't blame black men for this of course, it is a problem caused by white liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
Click to expand...




Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.


When are liberals going to stop living in the past?


A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do, 


is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".


WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?


What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.


Name me some companies where they are discriminating against whites and letting black people in ?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the truth.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly I don't give a crap as to why white women have low fertility rates. It's even worse when you add in the opioid crisis, meth, suicides and other causes of death then you start get the picture.
> 
> What's ironic is the things they did to blacks to try to undermine us never resulted in a negative birth rate, yet whites have an entire system created on their behalf and now they are fearful of extinction ?
> 
> *The jokes on yourselves.*
> 
> Also Asians, Middle Easterns, Hispanics can be just as racist as whites. If white people disappear all that's going to do is make the next egotistical race who feels like they're better than everyone else step in to try and oppress black people. .
> 
> In the end black people only have ourselves and each other. This is why I hate people who use the term  _"POC"_ (People Of Color) or _"minorities" _
> 
> *It's black people Vs the fking world. *
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your solution for white women to have more kids (lol)
> 
> How about white dudes banging white women more ? Or aren't white dudes soldiers marching any more ?
Click to expand...




1. DUde. You brought it up, so I addressed it, and now that I gave you the answer, now you don't care? Whatever. Education is what inhibits fertility.

2. YOur confusion about power structures that led to low fertility is noted. As socio-economic status increases, the investment required to prepare the next generation to maintain that status, increases. Thus poor people have large litters because they don't invest much resources into them individually. That's standard. 


3. We are banging them plenty, thanks for asking. But they use birth control while in school, and while trying to establish their career so that they can provide a safe home for their children. That this sounds alien to you, is to be expected.

The end result is that smart, and successful people breed less while you guys are breeding more.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> 
> Name me some companies where they are discriminating against whites and letting black people in ?
Click to expand...



The Ivy League schools are a group that has really good documentation on their level of discrimination in favor of blacks.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> The Ivy League schools are a group that has really good documentation on their level of discrimination in favor of blacks.


OK. 

Name me an Ivy League school that let's black people with lower scores than whites ?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivy League schools are a group that has really good documentation on their level of discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Name me an Ivy League school that let's black people with lower scores than whites ?
Click to expand...



The study I have read on it, was of ALL the Ivy League schools, and showed that, as a whole they let in black students with far lower scores than white students.


As a whole. 


I've discussed them many times on this site. Do you need a link, or do you already know it is true and you are just playing some silly game?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> The end result is that smart, and successful people breed less while you guys are breeding more.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivy League schools are a group that has really good documentation on their level of discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Name me an Ivy League school that let's black people with lower scores than whites ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The study I have read on it, was of ALL the Ivy League schools, and showed that, as a whole they let in black students with far lower scores than white students.
> 
> 
> As a whole.
> 
> 
> I've discussed them many times on this site. Do you need a link, or do you already know it is true and you are just playing some silly game?
Click to expand...

OK. So you can't name one Ivy league school that let's black people in with lower scores than whites.

Just as I thought.


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


So are you a victim because he didn’t die? Lol seriously? Haha


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end result is that smart, and successful people breed less while you guys are breeding more.
Click to expand...



1. My point about smart, successful people breeding less, stands.

2. Too much money and fame puts a strain on monogamy for some men. Not Obama. Maybe because he is sooooo strong.....morally speaking.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivy League schools are a group that has really good documentation on their level of discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Name me an Ivy League school that let's black people with lower scores than whites ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The study I have read on it, was of ALL the Ivy League schools, and showed that, as a whole they let in black students with far lower scores than white students.
> 
> 
> As a whole.
> 
> 
> I've discussed them many times on this site. Do you need a link, or do you already know it is true and you are just playing some silly game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So you can't name one Ivy league school that let's black people in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> Just as I thought.
Click to expand...




AS A WHOLE. I did not read into the actual academic study to see if it broke it down by individual schools. 


But as a whole, the group lets in blacks with lower scores.


Dude. If you pretend to not understand that, you are using the stupid defense to the nth degree. It will not look good on you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivy League schools are a group that has really good documentation on their level of discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Name me an Ivy League school that let's black people with lower scores than whites ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The study I have read on it, was of ALL the Ivy League schools, and showed that, as a whole they let in black students with far lower scores than white students.
> 
> 
> As a whole.
> 
> 
> I've discussed them many times on this site. Do you need a link, or do you already know it is true and you are just playing some silly game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So you can't name one Ivy league school that let's black people in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> Just as I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS A WHOLE. I did not read into the actual academic study to see if it broke it down by individual schools.
> 
> 
> But as a whole, the group lets in blacks with lower scores.
> 
> 
> Dude. If you pretend to not understand that, you are using the stupid defense to the nth degree. It will not look good on you.
Click to expand...

Just tap out. Save face while you can. I asked you to name an Ivy school which let's blacks in with lower scores than whites but you couldn't

Now run back to stormfront to try and get a good counter argument


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, WHITEY BAD.  I get it.  Therefore you are absolved from any responsibility, or accountability for your own situation.  It is ALL Whitey's fault.  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> All you do is blame blackie
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new South African government is turning their country into just another African Hell Hole.  It will descend into tribal warfare with War Lords controlling and stealing everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I mention RACE, or SKIN COLOR in my post you quoted?  Please point that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It is ALL Whitey's fault.*
> 
> You do it all the time. Learn what responsibility, or accountability for your own situation means before you talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is responsible for cleaning up the poorest streets in Detroit?
> 
> I know white people should reach out to these communities and hire the ones who apply for job if you think they can do the job. Economic opportunity is the solution. Most people want to work if it pays.
> 
> Better policing. More tax dollars. More business investment.
> 
> But what are the things blacks can do? Stop having kids you can’t afford. Stop treating the police like they are the enemy.  Maybe move from this place that is poverty stricken. Lots of better places in America. Take school more seriously. Learn to speak English. Pull up your pants. Stop doing drugs etc.
> 
> I haven’t heard one black agree with one of these things.
> 
> Here is my question to blacks. Are they as a community doing anything right and is it all whiteys fault?
Click to expand...


You have no suggestions to listen to. Because your suggestions are based on white sterotypes and do not reflect the reality within the black community.

*“There are about 2.5 million black fathers living with their children and about 1.7 million living apart from them.”*

Opinion | Black Dads Are Doing Best of All

*But while the number of unmarried black women has substantially grown, the actual birthrate (measured by births per 1000) for black women is it the lowest point that its ever documented.**

Understanding Out-of-Wedlock Births in Black America - The Atlantic





*Today’s young African Americans display the lowest rates of crime and serious risk of any generation that can be reliably assessed*.

*In the last 20 years in particular, **the FBI reports**, rates of crime among African American youth have plummeted: All offenses (down 47%), drug offenses (down 50%), property offenses (down 51%), serious Part I offenses (down 53%), assault (down 59%), robbery (down 60%), all violent offenses (down 60%), rape (down 66%), and murder (down 82%).*

Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice

These are some of the reasons why no one black agrees wth you.

We are doing the job.

In a 2010 article titled "Buying Black - the Ebony Experiment," author James Clingman Jr. wrote that $850 billion moves through black consumers' hands each year, but *90% of that amount goes to businesses owned or controlled by nonblacks.*

Buying black: Too much money flows out of the black community

It is high time you white people, and this time I mean ALL WHITES, understand that when we ask whites for economic support that we are not asking whites for a handout. We are asking you to return some of the money *WE SPEND WITH YOU* in order to help us fix the problems whites created.

Don't ever ask me that question again.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivy League schools are a group that has really good documentation on their level of discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Name me an Ivy League school that let's black people with lower scores than whites ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The study I have read on it, was of ALL the Ivy League schools, and showed that, as a whole they let in black students with far lower scores than white students.
> 
> 
> As a whole.
> 
> 
> I've discussed them many times on this site. Do you need a link, or do you already know it is true and you are just playing some silly game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So you can't name one Ivy league school that let's black people in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> Just as I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS A WHOLE. I did not read into the actual academic study to see if it broke it down by individual schools.
> 
> 
> But as a whole, the group lets in blacks with lower scores.
> 
> 
> Dude. If you pretend to not understand that, you are using the stupid defense to the nth degree. It will not look good on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just tap out. Save face while you can. I asked you to name an Ivy school which let's blacks in with lower scores than whites but you couldn't
> 
> Now run back to stormfront to try and get a good counter argument
Click to expand...



Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.


Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates are primarily driven by the amount of time females spend in education.
> 
> That a majority of white women go to college, cuts out best fertility years.
> 
> It is a problem. I don't blame black men for this of course, it is a problem caused by white liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
Click to expand...


No statistic of any credibility supports the conspiracy theory that white males are "under siege".

Even at 31% of the American population, white males are represented in  72% of executive positions in the most visible Fortune 500 corporations in America.

By comparison to many minority males  there is no workforce crisis for white males...especially in positions that control  the monetary wealth of the country.

.There is a publicized  spike in opioid use and suicide, which are both less of a risk with help from therapy. Other than that phenomena, there is no crisis.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
Click to expand...


Wh

A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.

Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.


Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?


As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"

Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates are primarily driven by the amount of time females spend in education.
> 
> That a majority of white women go to college, cuts out best fertility years.
> 
> It is a problem. I don't blame black men for this of course, it is a problem caused by white liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No statistic of any credibility supports the conspiracy theory that white males are "under siege".
> 
> Even at 31% of the American population, white males are represented in  72% of executive positions in the most visible Fortune 500 corporations in America.
> 
> By comparison to many minority males  there is no workforce crisis for white males...especially in positions that control  the monetary wealth of the country.
> 
> .There is a publicized  spike in opioid use and suicide, which are both less of a risk with help from therapy. Other than that phenomena, there is no crisis.
Click to expand...




Those CEO's are far, far, far more likely to pander to the Politically Correct power structure than to look out for their fellow white males.


Indeed, I have heard so many corporations talk smack about diversity and such shit, that I don't really hear it anymore, I tune it out.


But I have NEVER heard of any white male ceo, talk any shit about looking out for his fellow white men.


So, your number is irrelevant to my point about anti-white discrimination.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
Click to expand...




1. Before I was born, though my whole life, and looking to continue all though the life of my child, likely to be increasing as demographic shift empowers "minorities" even more. That's a long time to me. 

2.  You show me an elderly black man, who had to deal with real discrimination AGAINST him in his youth, and I will be more tolerant of any complains HE has. Though, in my experience, they are pretty happy to be treated with EQUALITY.

3. Because they did not foresee how it would grow, and be used against their descendants.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No statistic of any credibility supports the conspiracy theory that white males are "under siege".
> 
> Even at 31% of the American population, white males are represented in  72% of executive positions in the most visible Fortune 500 corporations in America.
> 
> By comparison to many minority males  there is no workforce crisis for white males...especially in positions that control  the monetary wealth of the country.
> 
> .There is a publicized  spike in opioid use and suicide, which are both less of a risk with help from therapy. Other than that phenomena, there is no crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those CEO's are far, far, far more likely to pander to the Politically Correct power structure than to look out for their fellow white males.
> 
> 
> Indeed, I have heard so many corporations talk smack about diversity and such shit, that I don't really hear it anymore, I tune it out.
> 
> 
> But I have NEVER heard of any white male ceo, talk any shit about looking out for his fellow white men.
> 
> 
> So, your number is irrelevant to my point about anti-white discrimination.
Click to expand...


It is quite relevant. Because beneath the CEO's the vast majority of 2nd and 3rd tier executives as well as mid level managers on any organizational chart are predominately white males as well.

Just where do presume the successors to todays CEO's and company presidents come from?


So yes, they do generally hire and promote to reflect face of the company. That is an undeniable fact.

As far as "white male ceos publically talking shit, as you say about looking out for his fellow white man", you cant be serious.

That would not be wise....publically.  And any CEO who is smart, has to consider public  And that includes taking responsibility for a public perception of supporting diversity. That does not prevent them from privately helping  their "fellow white man."


There is no anti white discrimination.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No statistic of any credibility supports the conspiracy theory that white males are "under siege".
> 
> Even at 31% of the American population, white males are represented in  72% of executive positions in the most visible Fortune 500 corporations in America.
> 
> By comparison to many minority males  there is no workforce crisis for white males...especially in positions that control  the monetary wealth of the country.
> 
> .There is a publicized  spike in opioid use and suicide, which are both less of a risk with help from therapy. Other than that phenomena, there is no crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those CEO's are far, far, far more likely to pander to the Politically Correct power structure than to look out for their fellow white males.
> 
> 
> Indeed, I have heard so many corporations talk smack about diversity and such shit, that I don't really hear it anymore, I tune it out.
> 
> 
> But I have NEVER heard of any white male ceo, talk any shit about looking out for his fellow white men.
> 
> 
> So, your number is irrelevant to my point about anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite relevant. Because beneath the CEO's the vast majority of 2nd and 3rd tier executives as well as mid level managers on any organizational chart are predominately white males as well.
> 
> Just where do presume the successors to todays CEO's and company presidents come from?
> 
> 
> So yes, they do generally hire and promote to reflect face of the company. That is an undeniable fact.
> 
> As far as "white male ceos publically talking shit, as you say about looking out for his fellow white man", you cant be serious.
> 
> That would not be wise....publically.  And any CEO who is smart, has to consider public  And that includes taking responsibility for a public perception of supporting diversity. That does not prevent them from privately helping  their "fellow white man."
Click to expand...




1. A few top slots are irrelevant. NO matter what, very few people will get those jobs. And if all the people who have them, are sociopathic assholes, then it does not matter what their skin color is, they will not be looking out for their fellow white men.


2. They do not. AA, diversity programs, seek to pander to the concepts of Political Correctness. Upper management, doesn't give a damn about the work and file. 


3. It does prevent them from helping their fellow white men. Such discrimination has been documented many times. Your denial is because you support discrimination in favor of your people.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Before I was born, though my whole life, and looking to continue all though the life of my child, likely to be increasing as demographic shift empowers "minorities" even more. That's a long time to me.
> 
> 2.  You show me an elderly black man, who had to deal with real discrimination AGAINST him in his youth, and I will be more tolerant of any complains HE has. Though, in my experience, they are pretty happy to be treated with EQUALITY.
> 
> 3. Because they did not foresee how it would grow, and be used against their descendants.
Click to expand...


There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Before I was born, though my whole life, and looking to continue all though the life of my child, likely to be increasing as demographic shift empowers "minorities" even more. That's a long time to me.
> 
> 2.  You show me an elderly black man, who had to deal with real discrimination AGAINST him in his youth, and I will be more tolerant of any complains HE has. Though, in my experience, they are pretty happy to be treated with EQUALITY.
> 
> 3. Because they did not foresee how it would grow, and be used against their descendants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
Click to expand...



And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

vasuderatorrent said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pull a gun on cops.  Problem solved.  or Pull a gun on cops and scream racism.  I guess you could choose either one.  I recommend the first one.
Click to expand...

I was going to suggest you take a look at the first post in this thread but when I clicked on reply, the computer brought up the first post as part of your comment, so apparently you have seen it.

What about the white people displayed who pulled guns on the police and did not die?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No statistic of any credibility supports the conspiracy theory that white males are "under siege".
> 
> Even at 31% of the American population, white males are represented in  72% of executive positions in the most visible Fortune 500 corporations in America.
> 
> By comparison to many minority males  there is no workforce crisis for white males...especially in positions that control  the monetary wealth of the country.
> 
> .There is a publicized  spike in opioid use and suicide, which are both less of a risk with help from therapy. Other than that phenomena, there is no crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those CEO's are far, far, far more likely to pander to the Politically Correct power structure than to look out for their fellow white males.
> 
> 
> Indeed, I have heard so many corporations talk smack about diversity and such shit, that I don't really hear it anymore, I tune it out.
> 
> 
> But I have NEVER heard of any white male ceo, talk any shit about looking out for his fellow white men.
> 
> 
> So, your number is irrelevant to my point about anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite relevant. Because beneath the CEO's the vast majority of 2nd and 3rd tier executives as well as mid level managers on any organizational chart are predominately white males as well.
> 
> Just where do presume the successors to todays CEO's and company presidents come from?
> 
> 
> So yes, they do generally hire and promote to reflect face of the company. That is an undeniable fact.
> 
> As far as "white male ceos publically talking shit, as you say about looking out for his fellow white man", you cant be serious.
> 
> That would not be wise....publically.  And any CEO who is smart, has to consider public  And that includes taking responsibility for a public perception of supporting diversity. That does not prevent them from privately helping  their "fellow white man."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. A few top slots are irrelevant. NO matter what, very few people will get those jobs. And if all the people who have them, are sociopathic assholes, then it does not matter what their skin color is, they will not be looking out for their fellow white men.
> 
> 
> 2. They do not. AA, diversity programs, seek to pander to the concepts of Political Correctness. Upper management, doesn't give a damn about the work and file.
> 
> 
> 3. It does prevent them from helping their fellow white men. Such discrimination has been documented many times. Your denial is because you support discrimination in favor of your people.
Click to expand...



1. "A few top slots"? 72% of the top positions is in fact quite relevant, and is way more than just "a few". When you are speaking about the top 25 fortune 500 companies in the country, that is significant. And regardless of what you believe about the "work and file" being victims, the fact remains that majority of the next several levels beneath most CEO's are pedominately white males.

2. The vast majority of AA and diversity programs benefit white females far than any other demographic, which in turn, utimately benefits household  average income, and therefore benefits white males as well.

3. There is no discrimination against white males. They still in every catagory are overrepresented in leadership positions in the workforce and make the majority of the hiring decisions in the workforce. Thats just a fact.

One last thing, trying to convince me that I support discrimination that does not even exist, is noted and dismissed as ridiculous. I'm retired so I don't have a dog in the fight. You are just being told how it is.


There is no anti white discrimination.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No statistic of any credibility supports the conspiracy theory that white males are "under siege".
> 
> Even at 31% of the American population, white males are represented in  72% of executive positions in the most visible Fortune 500 corporations in America.
> 
> By comparison to many minority males  there is no workforce crisis for white males...especially in positions that control  the monetary wealth of the country.
> 
> .There is a publicized  spike in opioid use and suicide, which are both less of a risk with help from therapy. Other than that phenomena, there is no crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those CEO's are far, far, far more likely to pander to the Politically Correct power structure than to look out for their fellow white males.
> 
> 
> Indeed, I have heard so many corporations talk smack about diversity and such shit, that I don't really hear it anymore, I tune it out.
> 
> 
> But I have NEVER heard of any white male ceo, talk any shit about looking out for his fellow white men.
> 
> 
> So, your number is irrelevant to my point about anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite relevant. Because beneath the CEO's the vast majority of 2nd and 3rd tier executives as well as mid level managers on any organizational chart are predominately white males as well.
> 
> Just where do presume the successors to todays CEO's and company presidents come from?
> 
> 
> So yes, they do generally hire and promote to reflect face of the company. That is an undeniable fact.
> 
> As far as "white male ceos publically talking shit, as you say about looking out for his fellow white man", you cant be serious.
> 
> That would not be wise....publically.  And any CEO who is smart, has to consider public  And that includes taking responsibility for a public perception of supporting diversity. That does not prevent them from privately helping  their "fellow white man."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. A few top slots are irrelevant. NO matter what, very few people will get those jobs. And if all the people who have them, are sociopathic assholes, then it does not matter what their skin color is, they will not be looking out for their fellow white men.
> 
> 
> 2. They do not. AA, diversity programs, seek to pander to the concepts of Political Correctness. Upper management, doesn't give a damn about the work and file.
> 
> 
> 3. It does prevent them from helping their fellow white men. Such discrimination has been documented many times. Your denial is because you support discrimination in favor of your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "A few top slots"? 72% of the top positions is in fact quite relevant, and is way more than just "a few". When you are speaking about the top 25 fortune 500 companies in the country, that is significant. And regardless of what you believe about the "work and file" being victims, the fact remains that majority of the next several levels beneath most CEO's are pedominately white males.
> 
> 2. The vast majority of AA and diversity programs benefit white females far than any other demographic, which in turn, utimately benefits household  average income, and therefore benefits white males as well.
> 
> 3. There is no discrimination against white males. They still in every catagory are overrepresented in leadership positions in the workforce and make the majority of the hiring decisions in the workforce. Thats just a fact.
> 
> One last thing, trying to convince me that I support discrimination that does not even exist, is noted and dismissed as ridiculous. I'm retired so I don't have a dog in the fight. You are just being told how it is.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
Click to expand...




1. Yes, very few top slots. There are very few of them. Very few people are effected.

2. Link to support your claim that the "vast majority" of benefit from AA and diversity programs goes to white females.

3. Your inability to understand that discrimination can take place and you can still have countervailing unequal outcomes, is a reflection of your ideological commitment to equal outcomes, not equal opportunity.

4. YOur support of anti-White discrimination is plain to see.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Before I was born, though my whole life, and looking to continue all though the life of my child, likely to be increasing as demographic shift empowers "minorities" even more. That's a long time to me.
> 
> 2.  You show me an elderly black man, who had to deal with real discrimination AGAINST him in his youth, and I will be more tolerant of any complains HE has. Though, in my experience, they are pretty happy to be treated with EQUALITY.
> 
> 3. Because they did not foresee how it would grow, and be used against their descendants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
Click to expand...




You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.

On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No statistic of any credibility supports the conspiracy theory that white males are "under siege".
> 
> Even at 31% of the American population, white males are represented in  72% of executive positions in the most visible Fortune 500 corporations in America.
> 
> By comparison to many minority males  there is no workforce crisis for white males...especially in positions that control  the monetary wealth of the country.
> 
> .There is a publicized  spike in opioid use and suicide, which are both less of a risk with help from therapy. Other than that phenomena, there is no crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those CEO's are far, far, far more likely to pander to the Politically Correct power structure than to look out for their fellow white males.
> 
> 
> Indeed, I have heard so many corporations talk smack about diversity and such shit, that I don't really hear it anymore, I tune it out.
> 
> 
> But I have NEVER heard of any white male ceo, talk any shit about looking out for his fellow white men.
> 
> 
> So, your number is irrelevant to my point about anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite relevant. Because beneath the CEO's the vast majority of 2nd and 3rd tier executives as well as mid level managers on any organizational chart are predominately white males as well.
> 
> Just where do presume the successors to todays CEO's and company presidents come from?
> 
> 
> So yes, they do generally hire and promote to reflect face of the company. That is an undeniable fact.
> 
> As far as "white male ceos publically talking shit, as you say about looking out for his fellow white man", you cant be serious.
> 
> That would not be wise....publically.  And any CEO who is smart, has to consider public  And that includes taking responsibility for a public perception of supporting diversity. That does not prevent them from privately helping  their "fellow white man."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. A few top slots are irrelevant. NO matter what, very few people will get those jobs. And if all the people who have them, are sociopathic assholes, then it does not matter what their skin color is, they will not be looking out for their fellow white men.
> 
> 
> 2. They do not. AA, diversity programs, seek to pander to the concepts of Political Correctness. Upper management, doesn't give a damn about the work and file.
> 
> 
> 3. It does prevent them from helping their fellow white men. Such discrimination has been documented many times. Your denial is because you support discrimination in favor of your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "A few top slots"? 72% of the top positions is in fact quite relevant, and is way more than just "a few". When you are speaking about the top 25 fortune 500 companies in the country, that is significant. And regardless of what you believe about the "work and file" being victims, the fact remains that majority of the next several levels beneath most CEO's are pedominately white males.
> 
> 2. The vast majority of AA and diversity programs benefit white females far than any other demographic, which in turn, utimately benefits household  average income, and therefore benefits white males as well.
> 
> 3. There is no discrimination against white males. They still in every catagory are overrepresented in leadership positions in the workforce and make the majority of the hiring decisions in the workforce. Thats just a fact.
> 
> One last thing, trying to convince me that I support discrimination that does not even exist, is noted and dismissed as ridiculous. I'm retired so I don't have a dog in the fight. You are just being told how it is.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, very few top slots. There are very few of them. Very few people are effected.
> 
> 2. Link to support your claim that the "vast majority" of benefit from AA and diversity programs goes to white females.
> 
> 3. Your inability to understand that discrimination can take place and you can still have countervailing unequal outcomes, is a reflection of your ideological commitment to equal outcomes, not equal opportunity.
> 
> 4. YOur support of anti-White discrimination is plain to see.
Click to expand...


1. Yes. Many people are affected. White males hold not only the very top positions but also the next several positions in line are occupied. Your "fellow white men" are normally overrepresented based on nepotism and cronyism, based on their relative population size. 

So, yes. Outcomes are in fact very unequeal if you compare the population size of white males to positions held in the workforce....even in non managerial jobs. And it is to their benefif.


2. Google is your friend as well as mine. Type in the search field "who benefits most from AA.

 I've posted links to that in this forum countless times. Its your turn now.

3. I told you before, that your insisting that I support a form of discrimination that is nonexistext is ridiculous and dismissed.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Before I was born, though my whole life, and looking to continue all though the life of my child, likely to be increasing as demographic shift empowers "minorities" even more. That's a long time to me.
> 
> 2.  You show me an elderly black man, who had to deal with real discrimination AGAINST him in his youth, and I will be more tolerant of any complains HE has. Though, in my experience, they are pretty happy to be treated with EQUALITY.
> 
> 3. Because they did not foresee how it would grow, and be used against their descendants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
Click to expand...




1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.

2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they die. They die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
Click to expand...

I’m one of them. I’m a white man 48. I look around and I see it’s a white mans world. Why couldn’t they have found a black controller? Or office manager. Or god forbid operations manager or president. At my company these are all white men. Poor us.

What will you white men do? Loot? Riot? Turn to violence? I thought you were better than that. You make fun of blacks who have enough and snap and now you’re admitting you’d get violent too if pushed like blacks have been pushed and discriminated against.

Funny though the girl I replaced sold $40k in aftermarket every month. I sell $181,000 a month.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of them. I’m a white man 48. I look around and I see it’s a white mans world. Why couldn’t they have found a black controller? Or office manager. Or god forbid operations manager or president. At my company these are all white men. Poor us.
> 
> What will you white men do? Loot? Riot? Turn to violence? I thought you were better than that. You make fun of blacks who have enough and snap and now you’re admitting you’d get violent too if pushed like blacks have been pushed and discriminated against.
> 
> Funny though the girl I replaced sold $40k in aftermarket every month. I sell $181,000 a month.
Click to expand...



Did they hire you because of your skin color? Would you have them fire the white office manager and hire a black guy?


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
Click to expand...

I’ll give you an example of how white men suffered and rightfully so.

My dad worked at the Lincoln plant in Michigan before it closed. When I would go visit the plant once a year I would notice all those black guys working at the plant. Maybe half the staff was black men making ford union wages and getting ford healthcare and pensions.

So 7000 white men didn’t get hired because of affirmative action. We were trying to lift blacks out of poverty. Tried to make up for 400 years of oppression.

Anyways, it was the right thing to do. For years colored weren’t allowed. Time to make up for it.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll give you an example of how white men suffered and rightfully so.
> 
> My dad worked at the Lincoln plant in Michigan before it closed. When I would go visit the plant once a year I would notice all those black guys working at the plant. Maybe half the staff was black men making ford union wages and getting ford healthcare and pensions.
> 
> So 7000 white men didn’t get hired because of affirmative action. We were trying to lift blacks out of poverty. Tried to make up for 400 years of oppression.
> 
> Anyways, it was the right thing to do. For years colored weren’t allowed. Time to make up for it.
Click to expand...



When blacks were 10 per cent of the work force, that was one thing. Those 7k white workers, hopefully were mostly able to find equivalent work somewhere else.


Now, women and minorities are well over half the work force. 


A white guy now, could easily end up shut out of everything that his work and merit, should give him a shot at, if the women and minorities are discriminated in favor of.


That is too much of a price to pay, for the sins of others, long ago.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice non sequitur.
> 
> 
> My point stands. This is a result of high levels of education, and I dont' blame it on black men, as you dishonestly claimed.
> 
> 
> The solution, imo, is to fight against degree inflation, and  accelerate education for brighter students, for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
Click to expand...

I’ll give you an example of how white men suffered and rightfully so.

My dad worked at the Lincoln plant in Michigan before it closed. When I would go visit the plant once a year I would notice all those black guys working at the plant. Maybe half the staff was black men making ford union wages and getting ford healthcare and pensions.

So 7000 white men didn’t get hired because of affirmative action. We were trying to lift blacks out of poverty. Tried to make up for 400 years of oppression.

Anyways, it was the right thing to do. For years colored weren’t allowed. Time to make up for it.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll give you an example of how white men suffered and rightfully so.
> 
> My dad worked at the Lincoln plant in Michigan before it closed. When I would go visit the plant once a year I would notice all those black guys working at the plant. Maybe half the staff was black men making ford union wages and getting ford healthcare and pensions.
> 
> So 7000 white men didn’t get hired because of affirmative action. We were trying to lift blacks out of poverty. Tried to make up for 400 years of oppression.
> 
> Anyways, it was the right thing to do. For years colored weren’t allowed. Time to make up for it.
Click to expand...


What year was that?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see companies are acknowledging their lack of diversity and considering this fact in their decisions when interviewing women and minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of them. I’m a white man 48. I look around and I see it’s a white mans world. Why couldn’t they have found a black controller? Or office manager. Or god forbid operations manager or president. At my company these are all white men. Poor us.
> 
> What will you white men do? Loot? Riot? Turn to violence? I thought you were better than that. You make fun of blacks who have enough and snap and now you’re admitting you’d get violent too if pushed like blacks have been pushed and discriminated against.
> 
> Funny though the girl I replaced sold $40k in aftermarket every month. I sell $181,000 a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did they hire you because of your skin color? Would you have them fire the white office manager and hire a black guy?
Click to expand...

No but a company that is all white should go out of its way to diversify. And I’ve worked for many all white mostly male companies.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll give you an example of how white men suffered and rightfully so.
> 
> My dad worked at the Lincoln plant in Michigan before it closed. When I would go visit the plant once a year I would notice all those black guys working at the plant. Maybe half the staff was black men making ford union wages and getting ford healthcare and pensions.
> 
> So 7000 white men didn’t get hired because of affirmative action. We were trying to lift blacks out of poverty. Tried to make up for 400 years of oppression.
> 
> Anyways, it was the right thing to do. For years colored weren’t allowed. Time to make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What year was that?
Click to expand...

My dad got the job in 1976? Worked there till it closed.

Point is at one time that plant was all white. And if it werent for affirmative action it would have remained all white. Instead it was half black and that was the right thing to do despite the fact this hurt your grandpappys.

They could easily find work somewhere else.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll give you an example of how white men suffered and rightfully so.
> 
> My dad worked at the Lincoln plant in Michigan before it closed. When I would go visit the plant once a year I would notice all those black guys working at the plant. Maybe half the staff was black men making ford union wages and getting ford healthcare and pensions.
> 
> So 7000 white men didn’t get hired because of affirmative action. We were trying to lift blacks out of poverty. Tried to make up for 400 years of oppression.
> 
> Anyways, it was the right thing to do. For years colored weren’t allowed. Time to make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad got the job in 1976? Worked there till it closed.
> 
> Point is at one time that plant was all white. And if it werent for affirmative action it would have remained all white. Instead it was half black and that was the right thing to do despite the fact this hurt your grandpappys.
> 
> They could easily find work somewhere else.
Click to expand...


1976 sounds about right. AA did not begin to really gain any traction to better the situation of generational black poverty due to second class citizenship that dated back to the end of the civil war, until years after being signed into effect.

Far too many believe that before the ink was even dry on the legislation, that masses of white people were immediately displaced by blacks. And it is certainly not happening now.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll give you an example of how white men suffered and rightfully so.
> 
> My dad worked at the Lincoln plant in Michigan before it closed. When I would go visit the plant once a year I would notice all those black guys working at the plant. Maybe half the staff was black men making ford union wages and getting ford healthcare and pensions.
> 
> So 7000 white men didn’t get hired because of affirmative action. We were trying to lift blacks out of poverty. Tried to make up for 400 years of oppression.
> 
> Anyways, it was the right thing to do. For years colored weren’t allowed. Time to make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad got the job in 1976? Worked there till it closed.
> 
> Point is at one time that plant was all white. And if it werent for affirmative action it would have remained all white. Instead it was half black and that was the right thing to do despite the fact this hurt your grandpappys.
> 
> They could easily find work somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1976 sounds about right. AA did not begin to really gain any traction to better the situation of generational black poverty due to second class citizenship that dated back to the end of the civil war, until years after being signed into effect.
> 
> Far too many believe that before the ink was even dry on the legislation, that masses of white people were immediately displaced.
Click to expand...

Ford let the employees recommend people be hired. So black guys recommended their black buddies. White guys recommend nd theirs. It’s not about most qualified it’s who you know.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Before I was born, though my whole life, and looking to continue all though the life of my child, likely to be increasing as demographic shift empowers "minorities" even more. That's a long time to me.
> 
> 2.  You show me an elderly black man, who had to deal with real discrimination AGAINST him in his youth, and I will be more tolerant of any complains HE has. Though, in my experience, they are pretty happy to be treated with EQUALITY.
> 
> 3. Because they did not foresee how it would grow, and be used against their descendants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
Click to expand...


1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.

Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".

2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Before I was born, though my whole life, and looking to continue all though the life of my child, likely to be increasing as demographic shift empowers "minorities" even more. That's a long time to me.
> 
> 2.  You show me an elderly black man, who had to deal with real discrimination AGAINST him in his youth, and I will be more tolerant of any complains HE has. Though, in my experience, they are pretty happy to be treated with EQUALITY.
> 
> 3. Because they did not foresee how it would grow, and be used against their descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
Click to expand...

My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.

Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.

White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.

And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.


----------



## IM2

Whites like Corell are under the siege of aggrieved whiteness.

*"Aggrieved whiteness is a white identity politics aimed at maintaining white socio-political hegemony through challenging efforts to combat actual material racial inequality, while supporting heavily racialized investments in policing, prisons, and the military, and positing a narrative of antiwhite racial oppression loosely rooted in an assortment of racialized threats."*

Aggrieved whiteness is most definitively a trait shown mainly by conservative white men. They have problems reconciling how people are holding them accountable for the creation and maintenance of a system here in America and most of the world that has benefitted many of them by the exploitation of others.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
Click to expand...


Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"


----------



## Marion Morrison

How 'bout that black guy up in Sumter county with 160 acres, huh? He got it from his grandpappy, Black privilege?


How 'bout my friend down there in the city with a 100-year old house that was paid for in the 40s that his mama left him and his brother. Black privilege?

I'd say it was The American Dream, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## sealybobo

M


IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
Click to expand...

My brother probably was over his head when he was named vp. I’m sure he needed help too.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.


Stop listening to Ben Shapiro, Richard Spencer, or reading  the Breitbart website dude


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> M
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother probably was over his head when he was named vp. I’m sure he needed help too.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.


----------



## Paul Essien

A white supremacist uber driver racially insults a Black female customer. (The sista was giving as good as she got)


*ONCE AGAIN*

Notice how these white supremacists pick on soft targets ?

The media tries to bury this stuff.


----------



## Pilot1

Anybody can post examples of rudeness, and even racial based rudeness and of all different kinds of people.  However, the media tends to focus on white racism of blacks.


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Anybody can post examples of rudeness.


That wasn't rudeness. That was white supremacy.





Pilot1 said:


> and even racial based rudeness and of all different kinds of people.


That wasn't rudeness. That was white supremacy.





Pilot1 said:


> However, the media tends to focus on white racism of blacks.


Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.

Good luck with that.

Yeah sure. A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism because a white person can also do that to a black person.

 However white policeman can murder black people on a daily basis and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison systems).

White supremacy is Racism. Racism is White Supremacy. White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence — education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war.

That is why black and non-white people can't be racist. We do not have a system — the power or the institutions– that allows us to mistreat people based on color. Of course, black and non-white people can be prejudiced (meaning to pre-judge) someone based on color but that prejudice is limited to what that INDIVIDUAL can do to another INDIVIDUAL.


----------



## Pilot1

Instead of focusing on these few perceived racial injustices, maybe focus on how the inner city Black Community can help itself move from largely a culture of crime, coarseness, harshness, drugs, VIOLENCE, sexism, racism against whites, and lack of education to a more productive, successful culture.


----------



## Paul Essien

Now this is interesting. 

Watch how this white man is acting real tough with a black woman but what's more interesting is watch the way everyone is staying silent. You can almost hear the upset and fear in this women voice.

*But watch when a black man enters the scene to shut this down.*

All of sudden the crowd get's mobilzed. 

"_Whoah. Hold on there buddy. Now need for that_" "_No"_ and shame on that other brother for holding him bk.

White supremacist don't square up to black men (that's why they need a gun). He didn't get in that black man's face. He didn't do all that tough talk like he was doing with the black women 

I keep saying TIME and TIME and TIME and TIME again. These white supremacist are major cowards.


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Instead of focusing on these few perceived racial injustices, maybe focus on how the inner city Black Community can help itself move from largely a culture of crime, coarseness, harshness, drugs, VIOLENCE, sexism, racism against whites, and lack of education to a more productive, successful culture.


And how does that affect white people ?

Because you don't give a crap if black people are committing crimes against black people.

And two

And what do white people need to do ?


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> *More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege *




More tales of black self-hatred.  When do you ever stop hating yourself?  When will you admit that cops can never come anywhere near close to the number of murders committed by Blacks TO other Blacks?  Blacks are 5X less likely to get shot than a white considering HOW OFTEN Blacks engage the police.  Police respond to PROBLEMS.  Blacks are always making themselves a problem.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

America is so racist we may never have a real American black President and we'll be forced to settle for the cheap "Born in Kenya" knock off

I feel shame


----------



## Unkotare

Preference should not be given in hiring on the basis of skin color.


It should be given on the basis of veteran status.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those upon which you wish to unleash your subhuman cruelty have ever done such a thing.
> 
> You have not advanced to the point of being human, so cannot understand that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you repulsively stupid creature, that was OTHER people and it happened long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about that.  I care about winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, like how you won in Chicago, and thousands of black people have been shot and killed and abused and raped, after you 'won'.
> 
> Maybe you should find something better to do with your life, before you get old and find out you wasted it.
> 
> 351 black people have died in Chicago in the last year.  Almost 1 a day.  They have had 5 murders already this year, and it's only the 7th.
> 
> So raise your fist in victory black boy... because you are winning, while your people are dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that black people are n have been more violent than white prople ?
> 
> Do you really want to go with me ? Do you really want to have an argument about who has been the most violent whites or blacks ? Lol
Click to expand...


True or false:

After the BLM people won a victory against police in Chicago, and policing was reduced.....  black on black murder rate dramatically increased in Chicago.

True... or false.   Please answer with either "true" or "false".


----------



## Paul Essien

toobfreak said:


> More tales of black self-hatred.  When do you ever stop hating yourself?


Stop projecting. You hate black people and you're projecting that hatred on to me. I love being a black man.


toobfreak said:


> When will you admit that cops can never come anywhere near close to the number of murders committed by Blacks TO other Blacks?


You are correct more black people are killed by black people than by the police.

But your statement would been true a 100 years ago.

But would that have justified the hangings and lynchings of black people 100 years ago ?

No.

So why does it now ?

And by the way more black people are killed by the police than they we were in 1892

The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.

When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers I did not hear  white people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""

But that would have been just as true. 

The police are held to a higher standard. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.

It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"

With great power comes greater responsibility, they are the rules.


toobfreak said:


> Blacks are 5X less likely to get shot than a white considering HOW OFTEN Blacks engage the police.


I'm not talking about black or white people. I'm talking about unarmed black and white people. Show me the facts for unarmed white and blacks.


toobfreak said:


> Police respond to PROBLEMS.  Blacks are always making themselves a problem.


The problem is the system of white supremacy


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of focusing on these few perceived racial injustices, maybe focus on how the inner city Black Community can help itself move from largely a culture of crime, coarseness, harshness, drugs, VIOLENCE, sexism, racism against whites, and lack of education to a more productive, successful culture.
> 
> 
> 
> And how does that affect white people ?
> 
> Because you don't give a crap if black people are committing crimes against black people.
> 
> And two
> 
> And what do white people need to do ?
Click to expand...


So if we go and stop you from harming yourselves.... we're racists and we're racially profiling.

But if we don't stop you from harming yourselves.... we're racists and we don't give a crap.

Here's a thought..... You Paul.... are full of crap, and need crawl back under the rock you came from.


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of focusing on these few perceived racial injustices, maybe focus on how the inner city Black Community can help itself move from largely a culture of crime, coarseness, harshness, drugs, VIOLENCE, sexism, racism against whites, and lack of education to a more productive, successful culture.
> 
> 
> 
> And how does that affect white people ?
> 
> Because you don't give a crap if black people are committing crimes against black people.
> 
> And two
> 
> And what do white people need to do ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if we go and stop you from harming yourselves.... we're racists and we're racially profiling.
> 
> But if we don't stop you from harming yourselves.... we're racists and we don't give a crap.
> 
> Here's a thought..... You Paul.... are full of crap, and need crawl back under the rock you came from.
Click to expand...


In the United States, a white person is almost six times more likely to be killed by another white person than he or she is to be killed by a black person. Yet, while the media obsesses about black on black violence we rarely if ever hear any mention of the problem of white on white violence. In fact, in 2011 (the most recent year available) according to FBI homicide data there were more instances of white homicides committed against white victims than there were black on black murders. This statistic however has not led to a media outcry about the problem of white on white crime or the unique pathology of the white community. Such broad brush characterizations would probably be regarded as unfair and irresponsible, and justly so, since most white people do not in fact kill other white people. Yet, the same media pundits, from Fox News’ Bill O’Reilly to CNN’s Don Lemon, have no problem referencing “black on black” violence, despite the fact that most African-Americans do not kill other black people.

When media discussions talk about gang-related homicides, they invariably treat it as an almost exclusively African-American problem, yet according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics for the period from 1980 to 2008, a majority (53.3 percent) of gang-homicides were committed by white offenders, and a majority of gang-homicide victims (56.5 percent) were white. When was the last time you heard a discussion about the white on white gang violence problem?

Why is There no Discussion of White on White Violence?

*Here's a thought.....Try working on not harming yourselves son.*


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> True or false:
> 
> After the BLM people won a victory against police in Chicago, and policing was reduced.....  black on black murder rate dramatically increased in Chicago.
> 
> True... or false.   Please answer with either "true" or "false".


I don't know what you are talking about. What victory ? Where ? Who ? 

Bring receipts.

Who runs BLM ? Where is BLM headquarters ? Are these white supremacist getting the death penalty for killing black folks ? No. So what victory ? Or is BLM a code word for all black people ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> So if we go and stop you from harming yourselves.... we're racists and we're racially profiling.
> 
> But if we don't stop you from harming yourselves.... we're racists and we don't give a crap.
> 
> Here's a thought..... You Paul.... are full of crap, and need crawl back under the rock you came from.


So let me get this straight.

Are you saying that you care if black people commit crimes against other black people ? And this deeply upsets you ? Is that what your saying ?


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> You hate black people



I see.  I guess that's why I work a job surrounded by them.



> I love being a black man.



Yes, it shows in your avatar photo and posts.  You think black is beautiful and white is the cause of all your problems.



> But your statement would been true a 100 years ago.



Wrong.



> But would that have justified the hangings and lynchings of black people 100 years ago ?



Get your head out of the distant past and start getting in touch with reality today.  You might go somewhere.



> I'm not talking about black or white people. I'm talking about unarmed black and white people.



Derp.  Get your head out of racism and race and start seeing people as individuals.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> True or false:
> 
> After the BLM people won a victory against police in Chicago, and policing was reduced.....  black on black murder rate dramatically increased in Chicago.
> 
> True... or false.   Please answer with either "true" or "false".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about. What victory ? Where ? Who ?
> 
> Bring receipts.
> 
> Who runs BLM ? Where is BLM headquarters ? Are these white supremacist getting the death penalty for killing black folks ? No. So what victory ? Or is BLM a code word for all black people ?
Click to expand...


Wait.... so you really don't know?

"60 Minutes" investigates rising violence in Chicago and what's being done to stop it

The shooting of a knife wielding crazy person in 2014, by the name of Laquan McDonald, resulted in Chicago being a death trap for black people.

The result of a police officer shooting an armed and dangerous criminal, was wide spread protest, conviction for the cop, tons of new rules on officers, firing of the Superintendent, an accountability task force, 17 officers being recommended for firing, and a department of justice investigation, and months on months of BLM protests.

So by any measure you, and those like you, won against the white man.  You got those nasty white men out of your area.  You had those bad white men fired, and sent to prison, and investigated.

And so.... you did 'win'.   The police pulled out.  Left the black areas of town.   And all the deaths, and rapes, and murders, and vandalism, and burglary and muggings, and assaults...... all of it... is due to your "win".

As far as I'm concerned, you asked for it, you demanded it... you got it... and you deserve it.   No excuses.  No blaming the white man for your pain and suffering.
All you man.   All you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Wait.... so you really don't know?
> 
> "60 Minutes" investigates rising violence in Chicago and what's being done to stop it
> 
> The shooting of a knife wielding crazy person in 2014, by the name of Laquan McDonald, resulted in Chicago being a death trap for black people.
> 
> The result of a police officer shooting an armed and dangerous criminal, was wide spread protest, conviction for the cop, tons of new rules on officers, firing of the Superintendent, an accountability task force, 17 officers being recommended for firing, and a department of justice investigation, and months on months of BLM protests.
> 
> So by any measure you, and those like you, won against the white man.  You got those nasty white men out of your area.  You had those bad white men fired, and sent to prison, and investigated.
> 
> And so.... you did 'win'.   The police pulled out.  Left the black areas of town.   And all the deaths, and rapes, and murders, and vandalism, and burglary and muggings, and assaults...... all of it... is due to your "win".
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you asked for it, you demanded it... you got it... and you deserve it.   No excuses.  No blaming the white man for your pain and suffering.
> All you man.   All you.


OK. Two questions

1) How does that affect white people ?
2) If you have a group of black people who don't commit crime should they should be judged by what you think is going on in Chicago ?


----------



## Paul Essien

toobfreak said:


> I see.  I guess that's why I work a job surrounded by them.


That doesn't mean anything. 

White supremacists *LOVE* being around black people especially if they are in a superior position


toobfreak said:


> Yes, it shows in your avatar photo and posts.  You think black is beautiful and white is the cause of all your problems.


Black is beautiful. The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people have been the main evil.


toobfreak said:


> Get your head out of the distant past and start getting in touch with reality today.  You might go somewhere.


Today is built on yesterday and Tomorrow is built on today.


toobfreak said:


> Derp.  Get your head out of racism and race and start seeing people as individuals.


You see whites as individuals and black people as a group.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.... so you really don't know?
> 
> "60 Minutes" investigates rising violence in Chicago and what's being done to stop it
> 
> The shooting of a knife wielding crazy person in 2014, by the name of Laquan McDonald, resulted in Chicago being a death trap for black people.
> 
> The result of a police officer shooting an armed and dangerous criminal, was wide spread protest, conviction for the cop, tons of new rules on officers, firing of the Superintendent, an accountability task force, 17 officers being recommended for firing, and a department of justice investigation, and months on months of BLM protests.
> 
> So by any measure you, and those like you, won against the white man.  You got those nasty white men out of your area.  You had those bad white men fired, and sent to prison, and investigated.
> 
> And so.... you did 'win'.   The police pulled out.  Left the black areas of town.   And all the deaths, and rapes, and murders, and vandalism, and burglary and muggings, and assaults...... all of it... is due to your "win".
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you asked for it, you demanded it... you got it... and you deserve it.   No excuses.  No blaming the white man for your pain and suffering.
> All you man.   All you.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Two questions
> 
> 1) How does that affect white people ?
> 2) If you have a group of black people who don't commit crime should they should be judged by what you think is going on in Chicago ?
Click to expand...


1) How does that affect white people?
How does what affect white people?   How does someone else being shot affect white people?   It doesn't obviously.  So what?   How does a black person killing a black person in America affect a black person in the UK?   It doesn't.  

What kind of a bonkers question is that?  What kind of a point do you think you are making?

2)  If you have a group of black people who don't commit crime should they should be judged by what you think is going on in Chicago ?

First.... it isn't want I think is going on.   It is going on.  It is documented fact it is going on.   I just posted you direct evidence, and first hand reports of what is going on.

Rule number one:  When presented with concrete facts...... it isn't 'what I think'.  It is in fact what is happening.

Second, that depends.

More white people are killed by police, than black people.   You ever wonder why you don't see white people marching in the streets against police shooting white people?

Because we don't defend evil.   When I see a criminal white person get shot, I support the police.   Even if the officer is a black officer.     I'm not going to defend a criminal piece of trash, just because he's white like I am.   If he is a criminal, than I support him being shot.

If you march in a protest against police... for shooting a criminal.... simply because you and the criminal have similar color skin.... then you are a garbage human being, and you deserve to be killed by criminals.

I know many black people who do not defend criminals.  And of course I view them very favorably.... as all people view other good people.

Of course not one of those people I know, would be on here saying the garbage you do.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> The shooting of a knife wielding crazy person in 2014, by the name of Laquan McDonald, resulted in Chicago being a death trap for black people.
> 
> The result of a police officer shooting an armed and dangerous criminal, was wide spread protest, conviction for the cop, tons of new rules on officers, firing of the Superintendent, an accountability task force, 17 officers being recommended for firing, and a department of justice investigation, and months on months of BLM protests.


Jason Van Dyke the white supremacist who murdered L.Macdonald should have got the death penalty. He shot him in the back. 

He is now in jail and faces 6 to 15 years in prison with a chance of parole. A sentence which is far, far less than many people face for selling a nickle bag of weed. He will likely get probation or early release after a few years. He certainly will not be held in general population.

The Chicago police released the video without audio. The video makes clear that Van Dyke was NOT shooting in self defence. 

Macdonald was walking away from the police and after he (Van Dyke) shoots down McDonald there is a pause. When McDonald moves a bit, showing that he was still alive, Van Dyke shoots him some more.

Knife wielding ? Really ? Where's the knife todd ?


So here we had ABSOLUTE PROOF that the police lied to protect their own on a shameless murder. They erased evidence, they made false police reports, they almost got away with it, all for one uncommonly honest judge who ordered the police dash cam to be released instead of caving-in to the Chicago police union. This shows a wide pattern of corruption that reaches all the way up to the *Mayor’s office.*

Meanwhile a white man can literally attack police with knives and live to tell the tale

**
See all of sudden the police know all kinda non-lethal ways when it comes to handling white people


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving preference to women and minorities, because they are women or minorities, is discriminating against men and whites.
> 
> 
> That is the exact opposite of "privilege", it is a literal handicap.
> 
> 
> And as white men are now an actual minority in the work force, always be given an handicap, at every "opportunity"
> 
> 
> is a good way to cause enormous harm to tens of millions of good people, for no good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> It what white males have been doing for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m one of them. I’m a white man 48. I look around and I see it’s a white mans world. Why couldn’t they have found a black controller? Or office manager. Or god forbid operations manager or president. At my company these are all white men. Poor us.
> 
> What will you white men do? Loot? Riot? Turn to violence? I thought you were better than that. You make fun of blacks who have enough and snap and now you’re admitting you’d get violent too if pushed like blacks have been pushed and discriminated against.
> 
> Funny though the girl I replaced sold $40k in aftermarket every month. I sell $181,000 a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did they hire you because of your skin color? Would you have them fire the white office manager and hire a black guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but a company that is all white should go out of its way to diversify. And I’ve worked for many all white mostly male companies.
Click to expand...



You just said that you would not want the office manager, who is white, to be fired, denying him his job, 

in order to give his job to a black guy.



Why is it wrong to fire that one specific individual and right to fire other white men, to give their jobs to minorities?


Is it just because you knew the office manager? Is it because the way that question was phrased, you put a face and a name to the idea of fucking them in the name of diversity?


I have news for you. ALL THE WHITE GUYS, who get fucked so that minorities can be discriminated IN FAVOR OF, have faces and names.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooting of a knife wielding crazy person in 2014, by the name of Laquan McDonald, resulted in Chicago being a death trap for black people.
> 
> The result of a police officer shooting an armed and dangerous criminal, was wide spread protest, conviction for the cop, tons of new rules on officers, firing of the Superintendent, an accountability task force, 17 officers being recommended for firing, and a department of justice investigation, and months on months of BLM protests.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Van Dyke the white supremacist who murdered L.Macdonald should have got the death penalty. He shot him in the back.
> 
> He is now in jail and faces 6 to 15 years in prison with a chance of parole. A sentence which is far, far less than many people face for selling a nickle bag of weed. He will likely get probation or early release after a few years. He certainly will not be held in general population.
> 
> The Chicago police released the video without audio. The video makes clear that Van Dyke was NOT shooting in self defence.
> 
> Macdonald was walking away from the police and after he (Van Dyke) shoots down McDonald there is a pause. When McDonald moves a bit, showing that he was still alive, Van Dyke shoots him some more.
> 
> Knife wielding ? Really ? Where's the knife todd ?
> 
> 
> So here we had ABSOLUTE PROOF that the police lied to protect their own on a shameless murder. They erased evidence, they made false police reports, they almost got away with it, all for one uncommonly honest judge who ordered the police dash cam to be released instead of caving-in to the Chicago police union. This shows a wide pattern of corruption that reaches all the way up to the *Mayor’s office.*
> 
> Meanwhile a white man can literally attack police with knives and live to tell the tale
> 
> **
> See all of sudden the police know all kinda non-lethal ways when it comes to handling white people
Click to expand...


See there you go.  Right there, you have put yourself in the position of all the criminal supporting people, that are being slaughtered in Chicago.

Don't blame whites, now that you are all killing yourselves.  You got what you rightly, and justly deserve.

Don't blame police for the murders of black people in Chicago.  You asked for it, you got it.  This is 100% on you.   Stop blaming white people for the bad results of the choices you made.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> That doesn't mean anything.



I didn't expect it would to a hate-mongering troll like you.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we've been discriminating in favor of blacks, and browns, and women, increasingly, for generations now.
> 
> 
> When are liberals going to stop living in the past?
> 
> 
> A 24 year old white male, fresh out of college, if he managed to finish, as so few do,
> 
> 
> is unlikely to have any advantage from those past "centuries" of discrimination, and faces a workforce environment and a career where at every fucking point, his skin color and gender will be a minus for him, as employers, even if they are white and/or male, will be looking as always to make their organization more "diverse".
> 
> 
> WHy do you want to fuck him, and his sons? DO they really deserve that?
> 
> 
> What will you do, when they get tired of being fucked, and get angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll give you an example of how white men suffered and rightfully so.
> 
> My dad worked at the Lincoln plant in Michigan before it closed. When I would go visit the plant once a year I would notice all those black guys working at the plant. Maybe half the staff was black men making ford union wages and getting ford healthcare and pensions.
> 
> So 7000 white men didn’t get hired because of affirmative action. We were trying to lift blacks out of poverty. Tried to make up for 400 years of oppression.
> 
> Anyways, it was the right thing to do. For years colored weren’t allowed. Time to make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad got the job in 1976? Worked there till it closed.
> 
> Point is at one time that plant was all white. And if it werent for affirmative action it would have remained all white. Instead it was half black and that was the right thing to do despite the fact this hurt your grandpappys.
> 
> They could easily find work somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1976 sounds about right. AA did not begin to really gain any traction to better the situation of generational black poverty due to second class citizenship that dated back to the end of the civil war, until years after being signed into effect.
> 
> Far too many believe that before the ink was even dry on the legislation, that masses of white people were immediately displaced by blacks. And it is certainly not happening now.
Click to expand...


I've repeatedly mentioned that we have been discriminating in favor of blacks for quite some time, by national consensus.


I have never said anything that would support your strawman, that I said that "masses of white people were immediately displaced by blacks"


The use of a strawman is what people do, when they cannot refute what their enemy is ACTUALLY SAYING.


----------



## Pilot1

Correll said:


> I've repeatedly mentioned that we have been discriminating in favor of blacks for quite some time, by national consensus.
> 
> 
> I have never said anything that would support your strawman, that I said that "masses of white people were immediately displaced by blacks"
> 
> 
> The use of a strawman is what people do, when they cannot refute what their enemy is ACTUALLY SAYING.



Yes, as others have said, officially since 1964, and LBJ's War on Poverty/Great Society, so it has been 55 years.  The trillions of dollars spent has only made the problems worse, and Affirmative Action is unconstitutional but yet allowed to stand by the courts due to White Guilt.  U.S. law, and policy should be based ON THE LAW, not someone's "feelings".


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> See there you go.  Right there, you have put yourself in the position of all the criminal supporting people, that are being slaughtered in Chicago.


Picked a debate with the wrong dude. Eh ? You tried to use L.Macdonald as some kinda "evidence" for killing black people. But I bring evidence and the video shows that it was a clear murder.


Andylusion said:


> Don't blame whites, now that you are all killing yourselves. You got what you rightly, and justly deserve. Don't blame police for the murders of black people in Chicago. You asked for it, you got it. This is 100% on you. Stop blaming white people for the bad results of the choices you made.


The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.


Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ?

Or are you so deeply soaked in a white supremacist way of thinking that you think “_well, ya know, that’s what those blacks are like_”

All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of a no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?

Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.

There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.

There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.

Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can can they afford these guns?

The guns they have can’t even be barely legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.

Where do they get the bullets from?

Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.

But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.

A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by white people.

And remember

It was white people who got this ball rolling in Chicago.

People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.

Crime is cool when you're white though ?


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> See there you go.  Right there, you have put yourself in the position of all the criminal supporting people, that are being slaughtered in Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> Picked a debate with the wrong dude. Eh ? You tried to use L.Macdonald as some kinda "evidence" for killing black people. But I bring evidence and the video shows that it was a clear murder.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame whites, now that you are all killing yourselves. You got what you rightly, and justly deserve. Don't blame police for the murders of black people in Chicago. You asked for it, you got it. This is 100% on you. Stop blaming white people for the bad results of the choices you made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ?
> 
> Or are you so deeply soaked in a white supremacist way of thinking that you think “_well, ya know, that’s what those blacks are like_”
> 
> All several hundred witnesses to these shootings are not keeping silent out of a no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often.
> 
> There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be barely legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> Also city taxes pay for camera’s on every block and when a shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> A lot of the gang wars were initially instigated by police and government agents to destabilize the communities and drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing. So Chicago has long been a place of violent criminal activity and it was started perpetrated by white people.
> 
> And remember
> 
> It was white people who got this ball rolling in Chicago.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Crime is cool when you're white though ?
Click to expand...


No, I didn't pick a fight with the wrong dude.   I fully support the shooting of an armed and dangerous criminal.

You are the one defending evil, which makes you evil.  And therefore you completely validated everything I've said about you.


Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can can they afford these guns?

The guns they have can’t even be barely legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.

Where do they get the bullets from?
​Are you really asking this?
When I was in school, I knew who to go to get guns, drugs, alcohol, and smokes.... all of which were illegal for me to do so.

Do you understand what "black market" means?  It means you can buy stuff that is illegal to buy.  Because they don't follow the laws.

Which since you are defending a criminal.....   

Here you are defending a criminal, and then complaining these criminals can get guns.   That is not just evil, but stupid.  What is wrong with you.....  oh nvm.


----------



## Paul Essien

toobfreak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect it would to a hate-mongering troll like you.
Click to expand...

It doesn't mean anything because even if you do work with blacks.

I bet you're in superior position to them because you white. I bet you earn more money than them because your white. I bet the people who run the company are white. I bet black people are first fired. I bet whites are the first hired.

Never mind working with black people some of the biggest white supremacists have been married to black people. There were many whites who supported enslavement and segregation as social systems, and yet, managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people on a case-by-case basis.  The fact that whites may be willing to carve out a few black exceptions means nothing


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Before I was born, though my whole life, and looking to continue all though the life of my child, likely to be increasing as demographic shift empowers "minorities" even more. That's a long time to me.
> 
> 2.  You show me an elderly black man, who had to deal with real discrimination AGAINST him in his youth, and I will be more tolerant of any complains HE has. Though, in my experience, they are pretty happy to be treated with EQUALITY.
> 
> 3. Because they did not foresee how it would grow, and be used against their descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
Click to expand...




1. Do you understand the difference between equality of opportunity, and equality of outcome?


2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores. 


Your denial is delusional.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> I bet
> I bet
> I bet
> I bet
> I bet



Good thing I can't collect on your ass because you're wrong on every account.  You're just another angry black racist who thinks the world owes him a free lunch and jusges everyone and everything by a person's skin color.  You think everyone else does because you do.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
Click to expand...



And that is happening at all levels, but more often more hidden and harder to see.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> No, I didn't pick a fight with the wrong dude.   I fully support the shooting of an armed and dangerous criminal.


So why was Jason Van Dyke the white man who murdered Laquan MacDonald found guilty by an all white jury ?

Let me guess ? White libs and lefties. Right ?


Andylusion said:


> Do you understand what "black market" means?  It means you can buy stuff that is illegal to buy.  Because they don't follow the laws.


Yes I do and the black market is controlled by white supremacists

Let's talk about russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood. Let's talk about Italian organized crime Napolitan Camorra, Sicilian Cosa Nostra Mafia and other true blue Italian organisations. Same goes with the US Cosa Nostra.

European organized crime in general is white and violent like you could not even imagine. Even women and children are not spared. The murder is the message.

These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.


The problem is you still have not named them.

You still have not named the Ivy league uni's were black people get in with lower scores than whites.

Dude. You have invested too much in this and accepting the truth now would mean accepting that, all along, you have not been a “race realist” or "Alt Righter" but an ignorant fool. And that, you cannot accept of yourself.

Therefore, you will continue to bow down before the Richard Spencer altar, beating your chest, shaking your beads, and making your sacrifice to the false god of the Alt Right.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Whites like Corell are under the siege of aggrieved whiteness.
> 
> *"Aggrieved whiteness is a white identity politics aimed at maintaining white socio-political hegemony through challenging efforts to combat actual material racial inequality, while supporting heavily racialized investments in policing, prisons, and the military, and positing a narrative of antiwhite racial oppression loosely rooted in an assortment of racialized threats."*
> 
> Aggrieved whiteness is most definitively a trait shown mainly by conservative white men. They have problems reconciling how people are holding them accountable for the creation and maintenance of a system here in America and most of the world that has benefitted many of them by the exploitation of others.




Well, I'm NOT responsible for the creation and maintenance of any system of exploitation. 


So, I reject being held responsible for it. D'uh.


I do not seek white socio-political hegemony, but simple equality. 


That you have to lie about what I want, is because on some level, you know that you are the bad guy, here, the one who wants and is willing to maintain a system of racist exploitation. 


YOU, not me.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop listening to Ben Shapiro, Richard Spencer, or reading  the Breitbart website dude
Click to expand...



Only a racist fool would put Ben Shapiro and Richard Spencer on the same list.


That being said, my point, which you utterly failed to even try to address, stands


You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.


I don't want links because you are just gonna get it from some site that suits your agenda.

I asked to name me an Ivy university which let's black people in with lower scores than whites.


Correll said:


> Only a racist fool would put Ben Shapiro and Richard Spencer on the same list.


They're all the same. If I or any black man is in court and we have 10 Richard Spencer's or Ben Shapiro's on the jury.

We are going down. Simple.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wh
> 
> A "generation" is normally considered to be approximately 25 years.
> 
> Assuming that you are referring to AA, whice was signed into effect around 1964, that  is barely 2 generations, which means there are minorities living now who's families
> were affected by lack of access to equal opportunity for far more than 2 generation.
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe that the very minute that AA was signed into effect that white males began to suffer?
> 
> 
> As we often read here,   "It was white Republican males who supported civil rights and equality for all"
> 
> Being the "kind hearted, forward thinking, humanitariun, white republican males that they were, why would they sign anything into law that would do more harm than to just equalize over 150 years of second class  citizenship experienced by some?
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll give you an example of how white men suffered and rightfully so.
> 
> My dad worked at the Lincoln plant in Michigan before it closed. When I would go visit the plant once a year I would notice all those black guys working at the plant. Maybe half the staff was black men making ford union wages and getting ford healthcare and pensions.
> 
> So 7000 white men didn’t get hired because of affirmative action. We were trying to lift blacks out of poverty. Tried to make up for 400 years of oppression.
> 
> Anyways, it was the right thing to do. For years colored weren’t allowed. Time to make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What year was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad got the job in 1976? Worked there till it closed.
> 
> Point is at one time that plant was all white. And if it werent for affirmative action it would have remained all white. Instead it was half black and that was the right thing to do despite the fact this hurt your grandpappys.
> 
> They could easily find work somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1976 sounds about right. AA did not begin to really gain any traction to better the situation of generational black poverty due to second class citizenship that dated back to the end of the civil war, until years after being signed into effect.
> 
> Far too many believe that before the ink was even dry on the legislation, that masses of white people were immediately displaced by blacks. And it is certainly not happening now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly mentioned that we have been discriminating in favor of blacks for quite some time, by national consensus.
> 
> 
> I have never said anything that would support your strawman, that I said that "masses of white people were immediately displaced by blacks"
> 
> 
> The use of a strawman is what people do, when they cannot refute what their enemy is ACTUALLY SAYING.
Click to expand...


1. "National concensus"? By who? First you said white males are being discriminated against in favor of blacks, browns and females. Now it's just blacks?  Either way, it is not true. 

There is no anti white discrimination. And no evidence that supports your belief that there is.

2. I did not say that YOU specifically stated that " masses of whites were displaced by AA", but there are others here, like you who have stated that "millions of whites have been hurt in favor of blacks by AA for 50 years".  

3. No need for "Strawmen" when the truth is reflected in national statistics that verify there is no "anti white" discrimination. 

As far as "enemies" go, people who spend their time unproductively attempting to prove the existence of something that lives in their mind rent free, are really their own enemies...not anyone elses.


----------



## Correll

Pilot1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly mentioned that we have been discriminating in favor of blacks for quite some time, by national consensus.
> 
> 
> I have never said anything that would support your strawman, that I said that "masses of white people were immediately displaced by blacks"
> 
> 
> The use of a strawman is what people do, when they cannot refute what their enemy is ACTUALLY SAYING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as others have said, officially since 1964, and LBJ's War on Poverty/Great Society, so it has been 55 years.  The trillions of dollars spent has only made the problems worse, and Affirmative Action is unconstitutional but yet allowed to stand by the courts due to White Guilt.  U.S. law, and policy should be based ON THE LAW, not someone's "feelings".
Click to expand...



Trillions spent, millions of white Americans discriminated against, often to great personal harm, 


and people like Essien, or IM2, or rightwinger, act as though nothing has changed since the height of the Jim Crow Era.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll 

You know Donald Trump in the big house (A man who is going to favor whites at every turn) and whites like him still think they are the ones getting mistreated. 

He values victim status because the Alt-Right is a cult. That’s how cults work. A cult can never be the oppressor, it always has to be oppressed. That’s what keeps the members insular. They have to stay in the cult because they’re being attacked by forces from outside. 

Every bunch of bad guys has to think they’re the good guys. The Ku Klux Klan thought were the good guys. The Nazis thought they were the good guys.

But now he can’t admit the truth because then he’d have to give up the victim status he's reserved for whites themslves

Despite the world of outrageous privilege whites generally live in, many think they’re getting the short end of everything. It’s mind-boggling that they could think that, but, it’s really how guys like him see the world.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you still have not named them.
> 
> You still have not named the Ivy league uni's were black people get in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> Dude. You have invested too much in this and accepting the truth now would mean accepting that, all along, you have not been a “race realist” or "Alt Righter" but an ignorant fool. And that, you cannot accept of yourself.
> 
> Therefore, you will continue to bow down before the Richard Spencer altar, beating your chest, shaking your beads, and making your sacrifice to the false god of the Alt Right.
Click to expand...



The study was of the Ivy League _as a whole._ 


Your denial of the documented discrimination is either dishonest, or dumb as hell.


Your request for the data to be broken down by school, is nothing but a fairly sad deflection. 


I did not read into the raw data enough to see if there was any breakdown by individual schools. 


YOu want to look for that, go for it. https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/file...erences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf



You are the one supporting racist discrimination. 


YOU, not me.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't pick a fight with the wrong dude.   I fully support the shooting of an armed and dangerous criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> So why was Jason Van Dyke the white man who murdered Laquan MacDonald found guilty by an all white jury ?
> 
> Let me guess ? White libs and lefties. Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what "black market" means?  It means you can buy stuff that is illegal to buy.  Because they don't follow the laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do and the black market is controlled by white supremacists
> 
> Let's talk about russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood. Let's talk about Italian organized crime Napolitan Camorra, Sicilian Cosa Nostra Mafia and other true blue Italian organisations. Same goes with the US Cosa Nostra.
> 
> European organized crime in general is white and violent like you could not even imagine. Even women and children are not spared. The murder is the message.
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA and Europe. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians.
Click to expand...


Same reason OJ Simpson was cleared of murdered when he clearly did it.    Evil people like you, supported the criminals.

Which by the way, I was watching when OJ Simpson was cleared of murder.    I remember all the people dancing as a murderer was let off the hook.

I remember thinking all the way back then, that there would be endless blood shed in the black community for as long as people like that danced in the streets when a murderer got off, and protested when police stopped a criminal.

I was dead on right with my prediction.

*European organized crime in general is white and violent like you could not even imagine. Even women and children are not spared. The murder is the message.*

Agreed.  So what?   Does anything about Euro mafias, have anything to do with black people getting murdered in the US?  No?

So why bring it up?   Again... you say some of the goofiest crap.

The above statement that you said is absolutely true.   We both agree on that.   Now tell me.... by you stupidly focusing on the fact some far away mafia is violent and deadly....  how many black people have been saved from violence, by you pointing out your factoid?   None.

So what is the point?   How do you think you are helping anything, playing trivia night?

Grow up dude.  Fix the problems in your community.  Stop sitting around pointing fingers at everyone else.  You are not helping anyone. You are just wasting time, while black people are dying.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want links because you are just gonna get it from some site that suits your agenda.
> 
> I asked to name me an Ivy university which let's black people in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a racist fool would put Ben Shapiro and Richard Spencer on the same list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're all the same. If I or any black man is in court and we have 10 Richard Spencer's or Ben Shapiro's on the jury.
> 
> We are going down. Simple.
Click to expand...




1. I've provided you with the link to the Princeton University Study, one of those I was referring to. YOu can dig in to it if you wish, to see if the broke down the data school by school, though it is dense reading. 

2. They are not all the same, and only a racist fool would think that they are. If you would think that either I or Ben Shapiro would want to see an innocent black man "go down" for a crime he did not commit, you are fool.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll
> 
> You know Donald Trump in the big house (A man who is going to favor whites at every turn) and whites like him still think they are the ones getting mistreated.
> 
> He values victim status because the Alt-Right is a cult. That’s how cults work. A cult can never be the oppressor, it always has to be oppressed. That’s what keeps the members insular. They have to stay in the cult because they’re being attacked by forces from outside.
> 
> Every bunch of bad guys has to think they’re the good guys. The Ku Klux Klan thought were the good guys. The Nazis thought they were the good guys.
> 
> But now he can’t admit the truth because then he’d have to give up the victim status he's reserved for whites themslves
> 
> Despite the world of outrageous privilege whites generally live in, many think they’re getting the short end of everything. It’s mind-boggling that they could think that, but, it’s really how guys like him see the world.





1. President Trump is President of All Americans, and all of his policies show it. He does not have ONE policy that advances white American interests at the expense of minority Americans.

2. The Alt Right is a large and very varied group of political and cultural movements, it is not a cult. And President Trump is not part of the Alt Right. He is fairly standard nationalist and populists, neither of which is outside of traditional American politics or culture.


3. YOu are insane if you think the majority of American whites live a life of outrageous privilege.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you understand the difference between equality of opportunity, and equality of outcome?
> 
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.
> 
> 
> Your denial is delusional.
Click to expand...


1. I understand when I read BULLSHIT.  And bullshit bears no resemblance to fact. 
If opportunity is not provided, a positive outcome typically is not recognized. Its called  linear Even you should know that. There are no statistics that support you assertion of anti white discrimination on a widescale basis.

2. Peer reviewed academic studies still reflect a far lower admission rate for black applicants as well as a very strong possibilty that Asian students are discriminated against 
in favor of white students.

You insistence of the existence of anti white discrimination is what's truly delusional. If this was really happening there would be anarchy in the streets.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Same reason OJ Simpson was cleared of murdered when he clearly did it.    Evil people like you, supported the criminals.


OJ Simpson was 100% innocent.

When they asked the lead detective (Mark Fuhrman who was a racist) did he plant evidence, he say he pleads the 5th..That equals NOT GUILTY. What you fail to realize was the moment the LAPD broke the chain of blood evidence, that put doubt in the case. The job of the defense isn’t to prove innocence, but punch holes in the prosecution’s case. The LAPD is rotten to the core when it comes to setting black men up. Elmer Geronimo Pratt was in prison for damn near 30 years,the LAPD set him up.

But you believe OJ got up that day, put on a sweat suit with a skull cap and some bruno magi shoes, drove to his ex wife house and killed her and another person he didn't know would be there, and didn't get any bruises on his face or body, and caught a flight afterward ?


Andylusion said:


> Which by the way, I was watching when OJ Simpson was cleared of murder.    I remember all the people dancing as a murderer was let off the hook.
> 
> I remember thinking all the way back then, that there would be endless blood shed in the black community for as long as people like that danced in the streets when a murderer got off, and protested when police stopped a criminal.


OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.


Andylusion said:


> Agreed.  So what?   Does anything about Euro mafias, have anything to do with black people getting murdered in the US?  No?
> 
> So why bring it up?   Again... you say some of the goofiest crap.


So if you agree that white people are more violent than black people then why don't you white people clean your own house first b4 complaining about someone else's ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you still have not named them.
> 
> You still have not named the Ivy league uni's were black people get in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> Dude. You have invested too much in this and accepting the truth now would mean accepting that, all along, you have not been a “race realist” or "Alt Righter" but an ignorant fool. And that, you cannot accept of yourself.
> 
> Therefore, you will continue to bow down before the Richard Spencer altar, beating your chest, shaking your beads, and making your sacrifice to the false god of the Alt Right.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The study was of the Ivy League _as a whole._
> 
> 
> Your denial of the documented discrimination is either dishonest, or dumb as hell.
> 
> 
> Your request for the data to be broken down by school, is nothing but a fairly sad deflection.
> 
> 
> I did not read into the raw data enough to see if there was any breakdown by individual schools.
> 
> 
> YOu want to look for that, go for it. https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/files/webAdmission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one supporting racist discrimination.
> 
> 
> YOU, not me.
Click to expand...

I asked you to name a Ivy university which allows black people in with lower scores than white people.

You still have done that

All you have done is post a link to some students who they say went to Princeton and decided to write a thesis on there belief that "minorities" get in over others.

That means NOTHING

Thousands of thesis's are written every year. Any student can write one.

Once again.

I asked you to name a Ivy uni that let's black people in with lower scores than whites and you still can't do it.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason OJ Simpson was cleared of murdered when he clearly did it.    Evil people like you, supported the criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Simpson was 100% innocent.
> 
> When they asked the lead detective (Mark Fuhrman who was a racist) did he plant evidence, he say he pleads the 5th..That equals NOT GUILTY. What you fail to realize was the moment the LAPD broke the chain of blood evidence, that put doubt in the case. The job of the defense isn’t to prove innocence, but punch holes in the prosecution’s case. The LAPD is rotten to the core when it comes to setting black men up. Elmer Geronimo Pratt was in prison for damn near 30 years,the LAPD set him up.
> 
> But you believe OJ got up that day, put on a sweat suit with a skull cap and some bruno magi shoes, drove to his ex wife house and killed her and another person he didn't know would be there, and didn't get any bruises on his face or body, and caught a flight afterward ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which by the way, I was watching when OJ Simpson was cleared of murder.    I remember all the people dancing as a murderer was let off the hook.
> 
> I remember thinking all the way back then, that there would be endless blood shed in the black community for as long as people like that danced in the streets when a murderer got off, and protested when police stopped a criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  So what?   Does anything about Euro mafias, have anything to do with black people getting murdered in the US?  No?
> 
> So why bring it up?   Again... you say some of the goofiest crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you agree that white people are more violent than black people then why don't you white people clean your own house first b4 complaining about someone else's ?
Click to expand...


Then, like I said before. You people are dying, and you deserve it.   You are getting what you asked for.

*So if you agree that white people are more violent than black people then why don't you white people clean your own house first b4 complaining about someone else's ?*

I don't remember saying anything of the sort.

And we are not complaining about it. You don't see white people marching down the streets going "black people are violent!".

It's black people protesting.... when you guys kill yourselves more than we do.  That's a statistical fact.


*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.*

You have a mental illness... or you are just flat out full of crap.


----------



## Yarddog

*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
*
Are you crazy? that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility. You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage? WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds. He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering 
two people in the dark. Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
Your logic  "*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people."* is the kind of rudimentary thinking you might find in a 4th or 5th grade class room.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> *OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
> *
> Are you crazy? that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility. You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage? WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds. He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering
> two people in the dark. Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
> Your logic  "*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people."* is the kind of rudimentary thinking you might find in a 4th or 5th grade class room.


Well you have to use common sense. How many people do you know that wear dress shoes with a sweat suit?  Now how many Black people do that?  There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
> *
> Are you crazy? that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility. You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage? WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds. He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering
> two people in the dark. Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
> Your logic  "*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people."* is the kind of rudimentary thinking you might find in a 4th or 5th grade class room.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have to use common sense. How many people do you know that wear dress shoes with a sweat suit?  Now how many Black people do that?  There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted.
Click to expand...



At least your using logic


----------



## abu afak

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
> *
> Are you crazy? that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility. You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage? WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds. He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering
> two people in the dark. Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
> Your logic  "*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people."* is the kind of rudimentary thinking you might find in a 4th or 5th grade class room.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have to use common sense. How many people do you know that wear dress shoes with a sweat suit?  Now how many Black people do that?  There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted.
Click to expand...

Not true, and the clothes could easily have been washed in any case.

And the blood trail of OJ's Blood on Nicole's Walkway before they even knew he had a cut on his hand. 
Lo and behold he did have a cut when he came back!
Now that's really supernatural police work!

What 12 IQ Idiots you all are
`


----------



## Asclepias

abu afak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
> *
> Are you crazy? that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility. You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage? WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds. He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering
> two people in the dark. Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
> Your logic  "*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people."* is the kind of rudimentary thinking you might find in a 4th or 5th grade class room.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have to use common sense. How many people do you know that wear dress shoes with a sweat suit?  Now how many Black people do that?  There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true, and the clothes could easily have been washed in any case.
> 
> And the blood trail of OJ's Blood on Nicole's Walkway before they even knew he had a cut on his hand.
> Lo and behold he did have a cut when he came back!
> Now that's really supernatural police work!
> 
> What 12 IQ Idiots you all are
> `
Click to expand...

Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.


----------



## abu afak

Asclepias said:


> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size. * There was no "trial of blood"*  there were only some planted drops you moron.


The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence

*4. Blood evidence:

(1) killer dropped blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
(2) blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
(3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,

(4) blood found in Bronco,
(5) blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
(5) blood found on Simpson's driveway,

(6) blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's*
`​


----------



## Asclepias

abu afak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence
> 
> 4. Blood evidence:
> 
> (1) killer dropped blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
> (2) blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
> (3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,
> 
> (4) blood found in Bronco,
> (5) blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
> (5) blood found on Simpson's driveway,
> 
> (6) blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's​
Click to expand...

All planted drops which his team pointed out and which is why he got off.


----------



## abu afak

Asclepias said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence
> 
> 4. Blood evidence:
> 
> (1) killer dropped Blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
> (2) Blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
> (3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,
> 
> (4) Blood found in Bronco,
> (5) Blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
> (5) Blood found on Simpson's driveway,
> 
> (6) blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All planted drops which his team pointed out and which is why he got off.
Click to expand...

IOW,
I just KICKED your STUPID ASS.
They didn't plant that blood at Simpson's house too.
They didn't know who was there.

This planted too?
Same link:

*6. Shoe evidence:
(1) shoe prints found at Bundy were from a size 12 Bruno Magli shoe,
(2) Bloody shoe impression on Bronco carpet is consistent with a Magli shoe,
(3) Simpson wore a size 12 shoe.*​
You BIGOTED 12 IQ Monkey

And Again:

The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence

*4. Blood evidence:

(1) killer dropped Blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
(2) Blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
(3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,

(4) Blood found in Bronco,
(5) Blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
(5) Blood found on Simpson's driveway,

(6) Blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's*​
`


----------



## Asclepias

abu afak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence
> 
> 4. Blood evidence:
> 
> (1) killer dropped blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
> (2) blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
> (3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,
> 
> (4) blood found in Bronco,
> (5) blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
> (5) blood found on Simpson's driveway,
> 
> (6) blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All planted drops which his team pointed out and which is why he got off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW,
> I just KICKED your STUPID ASS.
> They didn't plant that blood at Simpson's house too.
> They didn't know who was there.
> 
> This planted too.
> Same link:
> 
> 6. Shoe evidence:
> (1) shoe prints found at Bundy were from a size 12 Bruno Magli shoe,
> (2) Bloody shoe impression on Bronco carpet is consistent with a Magli shoe,
> (3) Simpson wore a size 12 shoe.​
> You 12 IQ Monkey
> `
Click to expand...

Youre typing in capitalized letters which means I made you enraged and emotional.  How many people wear size 12 Bruno Magli shoe?  What Black person wears those types of shoes with a sweat suit?  None.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence
> 
> 4. Blood evidence:
> 
> (1) killer dropped blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
> (2) blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
> (3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,
> 
> (4) blood found in Bronco,
> (5) blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
> (5) blood found on Simpson's driveway,
> 
> (6) blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All planted drops which his team pointed out and which is why he got off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW,
> I just KICKED your STUPID ASS.
> They didn't plant that blood at Simpson's house too.
> They didn't know who was there.
> 
> This planted too.
> Same link:
> 
> 6. Shoe evidence:
> (1) shoe prints found at Bundy were from a size 12 Bruno Magli shoe,
> (2) Bloody shoe impression on Bronco carpet is consistent with a Magli shoe,
> (3) Simpson wore a size 12 shoe.​
> You 12 IQ Monkey
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre typing in capitalized letters which means I made you enraged and emotional.  How many people wear size 12 Bruno Magli shoe?  What Black person wears those types of shoes with a sweat suit?  None.
Click to expand...

You think OJ is innocent? Your IQ is soooo much lower than i previously thought.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence
> 
> 4. Blood evidence:
> 
> (1) killer dropped blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
> (2) blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
> (3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,
> 
> (4) blood found in Bronco,
> (5) blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
> (5) blood found on Simpson's driveway,
> 
> (6) blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All planted drops which his team pointed out and which is why he got off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW,
> I just KICKED your STUPID ASS.
> They didn't plant that blood at Simpson's house too.
> They didn't know who was there.
> 
> This planted too.
> Same link:
> 
> 6. Shoe evidence:
> (1) shoe prints found at Bundy were from a size 12 Bruno Magli shoe,
> (2) Bloody shoe impression on Bronco carpet is consistent with a Magli shoe,
> (3) Simpson wore a size 12 shoe.​
> You 12 IQ Monkey
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre typing in capitalized letters which means I made you enraged and emotional.  How many people wear size 12 Bruno Magli shoe?  What Black person wears those types of shoes with a sweat suit?  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think OJ is innocent? Your IQ is soooo much lower than i previously thought.
Click to expand...

I think OJ wasnt the one which was proven in court.  Your IQ has remained at the single digit value I observed on your first post.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence
> 
> 4. Blood evidence:
> 
> (1) killer dropped blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
> (2) blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
> (3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,
> 
> (4) blood found in Bronco,
> (5) blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
> (5) blood found on Simpson's driveway,
> 
> (6) blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's​
> 
> 
> 
> All planted drops which his team pointed out and which is why he got off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW,
> I just KICKED your STUPID ASS.
> They didn't plant that blood at Simpson's house too.
> They didn't know who was there.
> 
> This planted too.
> Same link:
> 
> 6. Shoe evidence:
> (1) shoe prints found at Bundy were from a size 12 Bruno Magli shoe,
> (2) Bloody shoe impression on Bronco carpet is consistent with a Magli shoe,
> (3) Simpson wore a size 12 shoe.​
> You 12 IQ Monkey
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre typing in capitalized letters which means I made you enraged and emotional.  How many people wear size 12 Bruno Magli shoe?  What Black person wears those types of shoes with a sweat suit?  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think OJ is innocent? Your IQ is soooo much lower than i previously thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think OJ wasnt the one which was proven in court.  Your IQ has remained at the single digit value I observed on your first post.
Click to expand...

Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent. That low IQ thing must suck.


----------



## MisterBeale

Asclepias said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
> *
> Are you crazy? that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility. You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage? WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds. He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering
> two people in the dark. Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
> Your logic  "*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people."* is the kind of rudimentary thinking you might find in a 4th or 5th grade class room.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have to use common sense. How many people do you know that wear dress shoes with a sweat suit?  Now how many Black people do that?  There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true, and the clothes could easily have been washed in any case.
> 
> And the blood trail of OJ's Blood on Nicole's Walkway before they even knew he had a cut on his hand.
> Lo and behold he did have a cut when he came back!
> Now that's really supernatural police work!
> 
> What 12 IQ Idiots you all are
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
Click to expand...

Lordy you fools.

You needn't argue about it.

Just read his book.

He tells everyone how he might have "allegedly" done it.  






Christ this is old news.


----------



## Asclepias

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
> *
> Are you crazy? that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility. You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage? WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds. He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering
> two people in the dark. Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
> Your logic  "*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people."* is the kind of rudimentary thinking you might find in a 4th or 5th grade class room.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have to use common sense. How many people do you know that wear dress shoes with a sweat suit?  Now how many Black people do that?  There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true, and the clothes could easily have been washed in any case.
> 
> And the blood trail of OJ's Blood on Nicole's Walkway before they even knew he had a cut on his hand.
> Lo and behold he did have a cut when he came back!
> Now that's really supernatural police work!
> 
> What 12 IQ Idiots you all are
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lordy you fools.
> 
> You needn't argue about it.
> 
> Just read his book.
> 
> He tells everyone how he might have "allegedly" done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ this is old news.
Click to expand...

*"how he might have "allegedly" done it. "
*
Is that the same as saying he actually did it and was convicted or are you a fool that thinks he didnt do this for money?


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All planted drops which his team pointed out and which is why he got off.
> 
> 
> 
> IOW,
> I just KICKED your STUPID ASS.
> They didn't plant that blood at Simpson's house too.
> They didn't know who was there.
> 
> This planted too.
> Same link:
> 
> 6. Shoe evidence:
> (1) shoe prints found at Bundy were from a size 12 Bruno Magli shoe,
> (2) Bloody shoe impression on Bronco carpet is consistent with a Magli shoe,
> (3) Simpson wore a size 12 shoe.​
> You 12 IQ Monkey
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre typing in capitalized letters which means I made you enraged and emotional.  How many people wear size 12 Bruno Magli shoe?  What Black person wears those types of shoes with a sweat suit?  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think OJ is innocent? Your IQ is soooo much lower than i previously thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think OJ wasnt the one which was proven in court.  Your IQ has remained at the single digit value I observed on your first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent. That low IQ thing must suck.
Click to expand...

And youre actually dumb enough to repeat you think he was convicted of the murder? That single digit IQ has limited your choices in life obviously.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW,
> I just KICKED your STUPID ASS.
> They didn't plant that blood at Simpson's house too.
> They didn't know who was there.
> 
> This planted too.
> Same link:
> 
> 6. Shoe evidence:
> (1) shoe prints found at Bundy were from a size 12 Bruno Magli shoe,
> (2) Bloody shoe impression on Bronco carpet is consistent with a Magli shoe,
> (3) Simpson wore a size 12 shoe.​
> You 12 IQ Monkey
> `
> 
> 
> 
> Youre typing in capitalized letters which means I made you enraged and emotional.  How many people wear size 12 Bruno Magli shoe?  What Black person wears those types of shoes with a sweat suit?  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think OJ is innocent? Your IQ is soooo much lower than i previously thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think OJ wasnt the one which was proven in court.  Your IQ has remained at the single digit value I observed on your first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent. That low IQ thing must suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And youre actually dumb enough to repeat you think he was convicted of the murder? That single digit IQ has limited your choices in life obviously.
Click to expand...

I never said anything about him being convicted. You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre typing in capitalized letters which means I made you enraged and emotional.  How many people wear size 12 Bruno Magli shoe?  What Black person wears those types of shoes with a sweat suit?  None.
> 
> 
> 
> You think OJ is innocent? Your IQ is soooo much lower than i previously thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think OJ wasnt the one which was proven in court.  Your IQ has remained at the single digit value I observed on your first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent. That low IQ thing must suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And youre actually dumb enough to repeat you think he was convicted of the murder? That single digit IQ has limited your choices in life obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said anything about him being convicted. You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
Click to expand...

I never said anything about him being innocent.  You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.


----------



## MisterBeale

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
> *
> Are you crazy? that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility. You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage? WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds. He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering
> two people in the dark. Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
> Your logic  "*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people."* is the kind of rudimentary thinking you might find in a 4th or 5th grade class room.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have to use common sense. How many people do you know that wear dress shoes with a sweat suit?  Now how many Black people do that?  There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true, and the clothes could easily have been washed in any case.
> 
> And the blood trail of OJ's Blood on Nicole's Walkway before they even knew he had a cut on his hand.
> Lo and behold he did have a cut when he came back!
> Now that's really supernatural police work!
> 
> What 12 IQ Idiots you all are
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lordy you fools.
> 
> You needn't argue about it.
> 
> Just read his book.
> 
> He tells everyone how he might have "allegedly" done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ this is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"how he might have "allegedly" done it. "
> *
> Is that the same as saying he actually did it and was convicted or are you a fool that thinks he didnt do this for money?
Click to expand...

Oh. . . .RIIIIIGHT






OF course it's a work of fiction. . .  just for the money.    It had nothing to do with assuaging his overwhelming guilt for the brutal slaying of the mother of his children.  Nope, that couldn't be it.


Now why would he do that when their is a lien on every cent he makes due to that civil case?  Seems sort of pointless to make any real money now doesn't it?


*Transfer of rights*
In June 2007, a federal judge ruled that Fred Goldman, Ron Goldman's father, could pursue the publishing rights to Simpson's book.[52] In July 2007, a federal bankruptcy judge awarded the rights to the book to the Goldman family, who receive 90 percent of profits to help satisfy the $33.5 million wrongful death civil suit judgment against Simpson.[53][54] After Goldman had won the rights to the book, he arranged to publish it under the new title _If I Did It: Confessions of the Killer_.[9] The Goldman family's lawyers also announced intentions to pursue new publishing, film, or TV deals in order to receive some of $33.5 million awarded to them in the civil case.[53]
If I Did It - Wikipedia



Gee, I don't know, that just doesn't add up.  Hmm . . . . Okay though.


----------



## Asclepias

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have to use common sense. How many people do you know that wear dress shoes with a sweat suit?  Now how many Black people do that?  There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, and the clothes could easily have been washed in any case.
> 
> And the blood trail of OJ's Blood on Nicole's Walkway before they even knew he had a cut on his hand.
> Lo and behold he did have a cut when he came back!
> Now that's really supernatural police work!
> 
> What 12 IQ Idiots you all are
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lordy you fools.
> 
> You needn't argue about it.
> 
> Just read his book.
> 
> He tells everyone how he might have "allegedly" done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ this is old news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"how he might have "allegedly" done it. "
> *
> Is that the same as saying he actually did it and was convicted or are you a fool that thinks he didnt do this for money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. . . .RIIIIIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OF course it's a work of fiction. . .  just for the money.    It had nothing to do with assuaging his overwhelming guilt for the brutal slaying of the mother of his children.  Nope, that couldn't be it.
> 
> 
> Now why would he do that when their is a lien on every cent he makes due to that civil case?  Seems sort of pointless to make any real money now doesn't it?
> 
> 
> *Transfer of rights*
> In June 2007, a federal judge ruled that Fred Goldman, Ron Goldman's father, could pursue the publishing rights to Simpson's book.[52] In July 2007, a federal bankruptcy judge awarded the rights to the book to the Goldman family, who receive 90 percent of profits to help satisfy the $33.5 million wrongful death civil suit judgment against Simpson.[53][54] After Goldman had won the rights to the book, he arranged to publish it under the new title _If I Did It: Confessions of the Killer_.[9] The Goldman family's lawyers also announced intentions to pursue new publishing, film, or TV deals in order to receive some of $33.5 million awarded to them in the civil case.[53]
> If I Did It - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I don't know, that just doesn't add up.  Hmm . . . . Okay though.
Click to expand...

You forget his kids get that money. Thats a great motivation for writing the book. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/11/22/AR2006112200827.html

*""It's all blood money, and unfortunately I had to join the jackals," Simpson told the Associated Press, referring to authors of books about him. "It helped me get out of debt and secure my homestead."

Simpson also said in telephone interviews this week that he saw the book as way to provide for his children financially."*


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think OJ is innocent? Your IQ is soooo much lower than i previously thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I think OJ wasnt the one which was proven in court.  Your IQ has remained at the single digit value I observed on your first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent. That low IQ thing must suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And youre actually dumb enough to repeat you think he was convicted of the murder? That single digit IQ has limited your choices in life obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said anything about him being convicted. You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said anything about him being innocent.  You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
Click to expand...

Damn, youre so dumb you cant even remember the dumb things you said.

_"There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted._"

The low IQ imbecile who said that retarded shit was YOU.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think OJ wasnt the one which was proven in court.  Your IQ has remained at the single digit value I observed on your first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent. That low IQ thing must suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And youre actually dumb enough to repeat you think he was convicted of the murder? That single digit IQ has limited your choices in life obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said anything about him being convicted. You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said anything about him being innocent.  You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, youre so dumb you cant even remember the dumb things you said.
> 
> _"There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted._"
> 
> The low IQ imbecile who said that retarded shit was YOU.
Click to expand...

Talk about being a dumb monkey.
I dont see the word "innocent" in there anywhere. Do you?


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent. That low IQ thing must suck.
> 
> 
> 
> And youre actually dumb enough to repeat you think he was convicted of the murder? That single digit IQ has limited your choices in life obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said anything about him being convicted. You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said anything about him being innocent.  You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, youre so dumb you cant even remember the dumb things you said.
> 
> _"There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted._"
> 
> The low IQ imbecile who said that retarded shit was YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about being a dumb monkey.
> I dont see the word "innocent" in there anywhere. Do you?
Click to expand...

Why would it need to be? Youre really stupid, dude.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> And youre actually dumb enough to repeat you think he was convicted of the murder? That single digit IQ has limited your choices in life obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything about him being convicted. You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said anything about him being innocent.  You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, youre so dumb you cant even remember the dumb things you said.
> 
> _"There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted._"
> 
> The low IQ imbecile who said that retarded shit was YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about being a dumb monkey.
> I dont see the word "innocent" in there anywhere. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it need to be?
Click to expand...

Because you said this like a little retarded monkey.... 

*"You think OJ is innocent? "
*
and this...

*"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."
*
Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*



*


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything about him being convicted. You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything about him being innocent.  You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, youre so dumb you cant even remember the dumb things you said.
> 
> _"There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted._"
> 
> The low IQ imbecile who said that retarded shit was YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about being a dumb monkey.
> I dont see the word "innocent" in there anywhere. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it need to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you said this like a little retarded monkey....
> 
> *"You think OJ is innocent? "
> *
> and this...
> 
> *"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."
> *
> Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Yep, and we know you think hes innocent based on your own words. Why are you so confused right now? Is it the low IQ thing again?


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything about him being innocent.  You need to read slower or something, since you have a low IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, youre so dumb you cant even remember the dumb things you said.
> 
> _"There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted._"
> 
> The low IQ imbecile who said that retarded shit was YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about being a dumb monkey.
> I dont see the word "innocent" in there anywhere. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it need to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you said this like a little retarded monkey....
> 
> *"You think OJ is innocent? "
> *
> and this...
> 
> *"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."
> *
> Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and we know you think hes innocent based on your own words. Why are you so confused right now? Is it the low IQ thing again?
Click to expand...

We know you think he was convicted based on your own words and you cant post one quote with me saying he was innocent. And you think I'm confused with a low IQ?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Stay on topic and stop the personal insults.......Asclepias

Or else....


----------



## Asclepias

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Stay on topic and stop the personal insults.......Asclepias
> 
> Or else....



Or else what? 

Go blow yourself clown. I was on topic. I was talking about an example of racism.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, youre so dumb you cant even remember the dumb things you said.
> 
> _"There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted._"
> 
> The low IQ imbecile who said that retarded shit was YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about being a dumb monkey.
> I dont see the word "innocent" in there anywhere. Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it need to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you said this like a little retarded monkey....
> 
> *"You think OJ is innocent? "
> *
> and this...
> 
> *"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."
> *
> Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and we know you think hes innocent based on your own words. Why are you so confused right now? Is it the low IQ thing again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you think he was convicted based on your own words and you cant post one quote with me saying he was innocent. And you think I'm confused with a low IQ?
Click to expand...

Youre still confused about YOUR OWN position? I showed you what you typed you fucking imbecile.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Asclepias said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic and stop the personal insults.......Asclepias
> 
> Or else....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or else what?
> Go blow yourself clown. I was on topic. I was talking about an example of racism.
Click to expand...


I can do that?   Calling Americans got talent now.

Actually I just wanted to jerk your "Snowflake teetering on triggered" string to see if you'd blow up.

BINGO!    lmao


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about being a dumb monkey.
> I dont see the word "innocent" in there anywhere. Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it need to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you said this like a little retarded monkey....
> 
> *"You think OJ is innocent? "
> *
> and this...
> 
> *"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."
> *
> Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and we know you think hes innocent based on your own words. Why are you so confused right now? Is it the low IQ thing again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you think he was convicted based on your own words and you cant post one quote with me saying he was innocent. And you think I'm confused with a low IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre still confused about YOUR OWN position? I showed you what you typed you fucking imbecile.
Click to expand...

Of course you showed me what I typed monkey. The problem was that the word "innocent" was in nothing you showed me like you claimed I had said.


----------



## Asclepias

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic and stop the personal insults.......Asclepias
> 
> Or else....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or else what?
> Go blow yourself clown. I was on topic. I was talking about an example of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that?   Calling Americans got talent now.
> 
> Actually I just wanted to jerk your "Snowflake teetering on triggered" string to see if you'd blow up.
> 
> BINGO!    lmao
Click to expand...

Youre right. Your dick may be too small. 

You think I blew up?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Asclepias said:


> Of course you showed me what I typed monkey. The problem was that the word "innocent" was in nothing you showed me like you claimed I had said.



You said he was innocent.

You get very confused when you're triggered


----------



## Asclepias

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you showed me what I typed monkey. The problem was that the word "innocent" was in nothing you showed me like you claimed I had said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said he was innocent.
> 
> You get very confused when you're triggered
Click to expand...

If I did why cant someone quote it? That shouldnt be hard even between the two of you monkeys right?


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it need to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you said this like a little retarded monkey....
> 
> *"You think OJ is innocent? "
> *
> and this...
> 
> *"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."
> *
> Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and we know you think hes innocent based on your own words. Why are you so confused right now? Is it the low IQ thing again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you think he was convicted based on your own words and you cant post one quote with me saying he was innocent. And you think I'm confused with a low IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre still confused about YOUR OWN position? I showed you what you typed you fucking imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you showed me what I typed monkey. The problem was that the word "innocent" was in nothing you showed me
Click to expand...

Why would it need to be?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Asclepias said:


> Youre right. Your dick may be too small.
> You think I blew up?



lol.  Are you the penis inspector?  You keep bringing it up.   odd.
It's fun watching little triggered snowflakes get all flakey when they get called out for not manning up to what they posted.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you said this like a little retarded monkey....
> 
> *"You think OJ is innocent? "
> *
> and this...
> 
> *"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."
> *
> Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and we know you think hes innocent based on your own words. Why are you so confused right now? Is it the low IQ thing again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know you think he was convicted based on your own words and you cant post one quote with me saying he was innocent. And you think I'm confused with a low IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre still confused about YOUR OWN position? I showed you what you typed you fucking imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you showed me what I typed monkey. The problem was that the word "innocent" was in nothing you showed me like you claimed I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it need to be?
Click to expand...


Because you said this like a little retarded monkey.... 

*"You think OJ is innocent? "*

and this...

*"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."*

Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*



*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Godboy said:


> Why would it need to be?



poor little Snowflakes like Asc.....
They always resort to insults when they can't win an argument


----------



## Godboy

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it need to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor little Snowflakes.....
> They always resort to insults when they can't win an argument
Click to expand...

The saddest part is his own words are the reason he lost the argument. Hell, its not even an argument. Its just us trying to remind him of his stated position, but his IQ is too low to comprehend it.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and we know you think hes innocent based on your own words. Why are you so confused right now? Is it the low IQ thing again?
> 
> 
> 
> We know you think he was convicted based on your own words and you cant post one quote with me saying he was innocent. And you think I'm confused with a low IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre still confused about YOUR OWN position? I showed you what you typed you fucking imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you showed me what I typed monkey. The problem was that the word "innocent" was in nothing you showed me like you claimed I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it need to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you said this like a little retarded monkey....
> 
> *"You think OJ is innocent? "*
> 
> and this...
> 
> *"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."*
> 
> Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Why does it always require a white person to teach you? Fine, ill post it again since you forgot.... AGAIN.

_"There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted."_


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence
> 
> 4. Blood evidence:
> 
> (1) killer dropped blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
> (2) blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
> (3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,
> 
> (4) blood found in Bronco,
> (5) blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
> (5) blood found on Simpson's driveway,
> 
> (6) blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All planted drops which his team pointed out and which is why he got off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW,
> I just KICKED your STUPID ASS.
> They didn't plant that blood at Simpson's house too.
> They didn't know who was there.
> 
> This planted too.
> Same link:
> 
> 6. Shoe evidence:
> (1) shoe prints found at Bundy were from a size 12 Bruno Magli shoe,
> (2) Bloody shoe impression on Bronco carpet is consistent with a Magli shoe,
> (3) Simpson wore a size 12 shoe.​
> You 12 IQ Monkey
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre typing in capitalized letters which means I made you enraged and emotional.  How many people wear size 12 Bruno Magli shoe?  What Black person wears those types of shoes with a sweat suit?  None.
Click to expand...



No, he would most likely wear running shoes with a sweat suit. But If OJ did wear a sweat suit the day of the murder, it would only make common sense to take off the clothes he was wearing put them in a plastic bag and dispose of them. And likewise put on something else.... possibly even something that would go with Bruno Magli shoes. Would he be covered in blood though? not necessarily. The coroners report said it appeared Nicole had her throat cut while she was laying face down on the walkway. Meaning whoever did it probably had a knee in her back and pulling her head back by the hair. That person could do that and get minimal blood on themself.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...I love being a black man.
> ...





Who do you think you’re kidding? You’re not a man. By your own words you are nothing but a color. You’re not a man any more than any of your mirror-image white racists are. I hope one day you grow up to be a man.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> How 'bout that black guy up in Sumter county with 160 acres, huh? He got it from his grandpappy, Black privilege?
> 
> 
> How 'bout my friend down there in the city with a 100-year old house that was paid for in the 40s that his mama left him and his brother. Black privilege?
> 
> I'd say it was The American Dream, but maybe it's just me.



I'd say that you are trying to use micro level examples to argue against a macro level problem.

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”

*“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.* While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.”

*“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”

*“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”

*“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.”

“*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.”

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”

The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you think he was convicted based on your own words and you cant post one quote with me saying he was innocent. And you think I'm confused with a low IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> Youre still confused about YOUR OWN position? I showed you what you typed you fucking imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you showed me what I typed monkey. The problem was that the word "innocent" was in nothing you showed me like you claimed I had said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it need to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you said this like a little retarded monkey....
> 
> *"You think OJ is innocent? "*
> 
> and this...
> 
> *"Jesus, you are actually dumb enough to repeat that you think OJ is innocent."*
> 
> Damn you put your paw in your mouth!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it always require a white person to teach you? Fine, ill post it again since you forgot.... AGAIN.
> 
> _"There is no way OJ could have done it without being soaked with blood. They only found minute specks of blood in his car and that was undoubtedly from being planted."_
Click to expand...


I don't think OJ did it either. OJ did not make that woman do lesbian tricks for cocaine with  Faye Resnick. She owed money to the wrong people.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> I'd say that you are trying to use micro level examples to argue against a macro level problem.
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”
> 
> *“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.* While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.”
> 
> *“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”
> 
> *“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”
> 
> *“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”
> 
> “*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “
> 
> “*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.”
> 
> “*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.”
> 
> “*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.”
> 
> “*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters



This entire post has me wondering...glad it was called a "Tale"

If Blacks and Latinos are forced into this "imaginary" state of poverty and disadvantage in the USA, why are most blacks in areas of the world where blacks and Latinos have been in control for many generations still living in such poverty and chaos?   if "whites" are the issue, then why aren't blacks and Latinos making their own nations successful instead of flocking to a historically white nation? (Note: by 2050, that will end and whites will be a minority Look around, is not the USA already becoming more like 3rd world nations)
Blaming others for their capabilities will never be a replacement for your lack of same.

The truth is that nowhere else on Earth are there so many wealthy blacks as in the USA.
All these stories about how the USA has "caused modern black oppression" are simply designed to get blacks to resent whites and further divide the American people.

IM2 has the typical victim, entitlement mentality that keeps blacks in poverty and in positions of weakness as has been for hundreds if not thousands of years.

I'm not saying there's no discrimination, I'm just pointing out that Anglo and Asian nations have always done FAR better than Black or Latino nations in terms of overall wealth and standard of living.   Ask yourself why.  The problem is that people do not want to face reality.
All men were certainly not created equal.  Sorry if that bursts your bubble.

You can't blame whites for holding blacks (or latinos) back where there are few (if any) whites.   And the reality is that the level of poverty across the globe seems directly tied to the lack of whites in those areas.   Political Correctness is an attempt to conceal this reality.
If blacks and latinos want to lift themselves, then more of them need to become scientist and achieve higher levels of education and intelligence.   Instead, the number one "profession" in most of those non white countries is having hordes of babies that they cannot feed.

Lying to oneself is probably not a winning strategy because no matter how many times you tell yourself you are smarter or better or even equal, the end result is the reality of failure.
Reality doesn't care what color you are, or what you "Say" you have achieved, only what your actual achievements are.

Neither Rome nor America was built by people lacking in skills who were deluded into thinking they could, but rather by people who in reality could because they were in fact skilled or intelligent enough.

Mankind can only lift itself higher by raising it's overall Intelligence pool higher and thereby elevating it's capabilities.  Not by punishing intelligence and lowering it so that everyone can feel equal.  "All men were created equal" is about the biggest lie of all time.  it should have been "All men who deserve it, should be treated with dignity and respect"

If you want the human condition overall to slide backwards, keep demanding that higher intelligence be treated as the enemy.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout that black guy up in Sumter county with 160 acres, huh? He got it from his grandpappy, Black privilege?
> 
> 
> How 'bout my friend down there in the city with a 100-year old house that was paid for in the 40s that his mama left him and his brother. Black privilege?
> 
> I'd say it was The American Dream, but maybe it's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that you are trying to use micro level examples to argue against a macro level problem.
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”
> 
> *“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.* While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.”
> 
> *“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”
> 
> *“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”
> 
> *“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”
> 
> “*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “
> 
> “*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.”
> 
> “*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.”
> 
> “*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.”
> 
> “*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This entire post makes me ask just ONE question.......
> 
> If Blacks and Latinos are forced into this "imaginary" state of poverty and disadvantage in the USA, why are most blacks in areas of the world where blacks and Latinos been in control for many generations still living in such poverty and chaos?   if "whites" are the issue, then why aren't blacks and Latinos making their own nations successful instead of flocking to a historically white nation? (Note: by 2050, that will end and whites will be a minority Look around, is not the USA already becoming more like 3rd world nations)
> Blaming others for their capabilities will never be a replacement for your lack of same.
> 
> The truth is that nowhere else on earth are there so many wealthy blacks as in the USA.
> All these stories about how the USA has "caused modern black oppression" are simply designed to get blacks to resent whites and further divide the American people.
> 
> IM2 has the typical victim, entitlement mentality that keeps blacks in poverty and in positions of weakness as has been for hundreds if not thousands of years.
> 
> I'm not saying there's no discrimination, I'm just pointing out that Anglo and Asian nations have always done FAR better than Black or Latino nations in terms of overall wealth and standard of living.   Ask yourself why.  The problem is that people do not want to face reality.
> All men were certainly not created equal.  Sorry if that bursts your bubble.
> 
> You can't blame whites for holding blacks (or latinos) back where there are few (if any) whites.   And the reality is that the level of poverty across the globe seems directly tied to the lack of whites in those areas.   Political Correctness is an attempt to conceal this reality.
> 
> Lying to oneself is probably not a winning strategy because no matter how many times you tell yourself you are smarter or better or even equal, the end result is the reality of failure.
> Reality doesn't care what color you are, or what you "Say" you have achieved, only what your actual achievements are.
> 
> Neither Rome nor America was built by people lacking in skills who were deluded into thinking they could, but rather by people who in reality could because they were in fact skilled or intelligent enough.
> 
> Mankind can only lift itself higher by raising it's overall Intelligence pool higher and thereby elevating it's capabilities.  Not by punishing intelligence and lowering it so that everyone can feel equal.  "All men were created equal" is about the biggest lie of all time.
> 
> If you want the human condition overall to slide backwards, keep demanding that higher intelligence be treated as the enemy.
Click to expand...


Lying to oneself is probably not a winning strategy so whites like you need to quit doing it.

So while I am talking about America, that's what you need to address. Because we can discuss the effects of white colonization, but you can't face that either.

Because of whites we fought 2 world wars. And white foreign policy is responsible for most of the worlds conflicts today. So don't ask dumb questions.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> Lying to oneself is probably not a winning strategy so whites like you need to quit doing it.
> So while I am talking about America, that's what you need to address. Because we can discuss the effects of white colonization, but you can't face that either.
> Because of whites we fought 2 world wars. And white foreign policy is responsible for most of the worlds conflicts today. So don't ask dumb questions.



And how many wars have blacks fought against other blacks?  Ever heard of Rwanda?
The scope of your view on the world is limited by your racism.

Your unstoppable insistence that black people are the victim of whites is exactly why you personally will always be a victim.  Of yourself.

America has more wealthy blacks than all other nations combined.
PROVE THAT WRONG.   You can't.  (Even if your propaganda sources tell you lies otherwise). Yet you want nothing more than to destroy the nation that did that for blacks.   What kind of fool destroys his own Golden Goose?  Low intelligence ones.

As I said, first and foremost, you are a victim of yourself.

Well don't you worry....the destruction of America is WELL underway, and blacks are going to pay a horrendous price for it eventually.  Just as blacks gained an upper hand and were indeed getting a share,....they'll destroy it all.   See the pattern?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you understand the difference between equality of opportunity, and equality of outcome?
> 
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.
> 
> 
> Your denial is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I understand when I read BULLSHIT.  And bullshit bears no resemblance to fact.
> If opportunity is not provided, a positive outcome typically is not recognized. Its called  linear Even you should know that. There are no statistics that support you assertion of anti white discrimination on a widescale basis.
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies still reflect a far lower admission rate for black applicants as well as a very strong possibilty that Asian students are discriminated against
> in favor of white students.
> 
> You insistence of the existence of anti white discrimination is what's truly delusional. If this was really happening there would be anarchy in the streets.
Click to expand...




1. But even if opportunity IS provided, that does not mean that equal outcome will be achieved. Thus you insistence on focusing on outcome as "proof" is just factually wrong.


2. Of course the overall admission rate is lower. Blacks educational outcome, k-12 is abysmal due the the high rate of illegitimacy. But that does not mean the the blacks that apply are not discriminated in favor of, to the tune of an impact of over 300 SAT points.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is you still have not named them.
> 
> You still have not named the Ivy league uni's were black people get in with lower scores than whites.
> 
> Dude. You have invested too much in this and accepting the truth now would mean accepting that, all along, you have not been a “race realist” or "Alt Righter" but an ignorant fool. And that, you cannot accept of yourself.
> 
> Therefore, you will continue to bow down before the Richard Spencer altar, beating your chest, shaking your beads, and making your sacrifice to the false god of the Alt Right.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The study was of the Ivy League _as a whole._
> 
> 
> Your denial of the documented discrimination is either dishonest, or dumb as hell.
> 
> 
> Your request for the data to be broken down by school, is nothing but a fairly sad deflection.
> 
> 
> I did not read into the raw data enough to see if there was any breakdown by individual schools.
> 
> 
> YOu want to look for that, go for it. https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/files/webAdmission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one supporting racist discrimination.
> 
> 
> YOU, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you to name a Ivy university which allows black people in with lower scores than white people.
> 
> You still have done that
> 
> All you have done is post a link to some students who they say went to Princeton and decided to write a thesis on there belief that "minorities" get in over others.
> 
> That means NOTHING
> 
> Thousands of thesis's are written every year. Any student can write one.
> 
> Once again.
> 
> I asked you to name a Ivy uni that let's black people in with lower scores than whites and you still can't do it.
Click to expand...



Dude. That study was done by accomplished scientists, using the actual hard data of the real world admissions for the Ivy League Universities and statistical analysis.


If there was something wrong with their data, ie the admission records, OR their math, the lib dominated field they are in, would have found it and tore them a new one. 


All your question is doing, is showing that you are being willful ignorant. 



I understand. YOu are proud and it is hard to admit a failing on the part of your people.


But denial is not helping. Our current policies are putting good black students into elite colleges where they cannot compete, and fucking up their lives, while denying good white and asian students the slots that should be theirs.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying to oneself is probably not a winning strategy so whites like you need to quit doing it.
> So while I am talking about America, that's what you need to address. Because we can discuss the effects of white colonization, but you can't face that either.
> Because of whites we fought 2 world wars. And white foreign policy is responsible for most of the worlds conflicts today. So don't ask dumb questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many wars have blacks fought against other blacks?  Ever heard of Rowanda?
> The scope of your view on the world is limited by your racism.
> 
> Your unstoppable insistence that black people are the victim of whites is exactly why you personally will always be a victim.  Of yourself.
> 
> America has more wealthy blacks than all other nations combined.
> PROVE THAT WRONG.   You can't.  Yet you want nothing more than to destroy the nation that did that for blacks.   What kind of fool destroys his own Golden Goose?
> 
> As I said, first and foremost, you are a victim of yourself.
> 
> Well don't you worry....the destruction of America is WELL underway, and blacks are going to pay a horrendous price for it eventually.
Click to expand...


Actually I can since there are over 1 billion Africans and 46 million black Americans.

Rwanda was not a world war. Whites fought each other in similar wars. And Rwanda was a result of colonization. But like I sad, you can't face that.

We have been victims of white supremacy. You trying to gaslight doesn't change this truth.

If the destruction of America is underway, whites will pay the highest price because of what they have done.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

There are definitely blacks who can compete.  Maybe not as many.

I personally think that the black race is divided.  There's some genetic / DNA differences.   Like another species altogether.
You have the ignorant blacks who are low IQ and tend to be savages, violent , loud and respect no one...not even themselves.
You'll see them dumping garbage from their cars onto the street and mass looting malls and stores.

Then you have another set of blacks who are higher intelligence and become doctors and lawyers and make fine neighbors.

I'm convinced there's a clear DNA difference.

Note: A division like this also exists in the white race, but not as profound that I have seen.   But it's there.
The term "white trash" does have it's validity.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> Actually I can since there are over 1 billion Africans and 46 million black Americans.
> Rwanda was not a world war. Whites fought each other in similar wars. And Rwanda was a result of colonization. But like I sad, you can't face that.
> We have been victims of white supremacy. You trying to gaslight doesn't change this truth.
> If the destruction of America is underway, whites will pay the highest price because of what they have done.



Go calculate the total wealth of ALL blacks in Africa and compare that to the wealth of ALL blacks in America then get back to me.
Maybe that will open your eyes.

Rwanda:  The number of blacks killed in Rwanda exceeded the total number of blacks killed in ALL world wars combined.
Black lives suddenly don't matter to you?

Nothing can change your point of view.
You will die a victim, but not of white men.....a victim of yourself.

White people have done some bad things, true.  Black people have also done bad things (including enslaving others)
Your racism will prevent you from ever getting past your victim mentality.

I understand that.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you understand the difference between equality of opportunity, and equality of outcome?
> 
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.
> 
> 
> Your denial is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I understand when I read BULLSHIT.  And bullshit bears no resemblance to fact.
> If opportunity is not provided, a positive outcome typically is not recognized. Its called  linear Even you should know that. There are no statistics that support you assertion of anti white discrimination on a widescale basis.
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies still reflect a far lower admission rate for black applicants as well as a very strong possibilty that Asian students are discriminated against
> in favor of white students.
> 
> You insistence of the existence of anti white discrimination is what's truly delusional. If this was really happening there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. But even if opportunity IS provided, that does not mean that equal outcome will be achieved. Thus you insistence on focusing on outcome as "proof" is just factually wrong.
> 
> 
> 2. Of course the overall admission rate is lower. Blacks educational outcome, k-12 is abysmal due the the high rate of illegitimacy. But that does not mean the the blacks that apply are not discriminated in favor of, to the tune of an impact of over 300 SAT points.
Click to expand...



1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.


2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.

If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes 
who play water polo or Lacrosse.

Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.

There is no anti white discrimination.

College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can since there are over 1 billion Africans and 46 million black Americans.
> Rwanda was not a world war. Whites fought each other in similar wars. And Rwanda was a result of colonization. But like I sad, you can't face that.
> We have been victims of white supremacy. You trying to gaslight doesn't change this truth.
> If the destruction of America is underway, whites will pay the highest price because of what they have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go calculate the total wealth of ALL blacks in Africa and compare that to the wealth of ALL blacks in America then get back to me.
> Maybe that will open your eyes.
> 
> Rwanda:  The number of blacks killed in Rwanda exceeded the total number of blacks killed in ALL world wars combined.
> Black lives suddenly don't matter to you?
> 
> Nothing can change your point of view.
> You will die a victim, but not of white men.....a victim of yourself.
> 
> White people have done some bad things, true.  Black people have also done bad things (including enslaving others)
> Your racism will prevent you from ever getting past your victim mentality.
> 
> I understand that.
Click to expand...


*How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide*

The events that took place in the heart of Rwanda during 1994 were atrocious. More than 800,000 Tutsi were hacked and massacred at the hands and machetes of extremist Hutu while the entire world stood by and watched. How did it come to this? How could such hatred lead to the slaughter of nearly 1 million Tutsi? The roots of the carnage can be tied to European colonialism in Rwanda. Through racist ideologies that led to a distinct classification of Hutu and Tutsi and a falsified history of Rwanda, Europeans successfully birthed an ethnic divide that ultimately led to the Rwandan Genocide.

So exactly what role did European colonialism of Rwanda play in the ethnic divide of Hutu and Tutsi? A new kind of racism was brought to Rwanda upon the arrival of Europeans in the 20th century.* Colonists assumed their own superiority and valued those physically and geographically close to themselves. From this racism the Hamitic hypothesis was born.*

*According to **the Hamitic hypothesis** pastoralists from the north had brought civilization to the rest of the continent through conquest or infiltration (History and Society: Hamitic Hypothesis). In other words, the Tutsi (more commonly tall, narrow-featured and elegant) came in from Ethiopia and brought civilization to the Hutu (The Ungodly Missionary Legacy). The Tutsi were the ideal Hamites. Additionally, Tutsi even wore togas as a part of their daily attire. This in itself was confirmation to Europeans of a faint connection with the Roman colonies of North Africa (Dikötter, 1485).

Thereupon, pigeonholed intellectual and moral qualities were ascribed to the Hutu and Tutsi. The Tutsi, being most like the Europeans, were labelled the more intelligent of the two and were naturally born to rule. While on the other hand, the Hutu were labelled as dumb, but good-natured and loyal subjects. Once in practice these postulations limited posts in office along with the higher education necessary to fill the positions.* This gave the Tutsi unavoidable admission into occupations in the administration. And to further ensure that entrance was limited to Tutsi alone, each person was branded Hutu, Tutsi, or Twa at birth. Even though these political ethnic groups existed before the colonial period, the racist ideology of the Europeans had sweeping ramifications, breeding the idea of a superior race. This was solidified by European colonial policies and internalized by Rwandans themselves (Michelle, Change.org).

Over the course of European occupation in Rwanda, elitism was successfully refashioned into racism. By preventing Hutu access to higher education and administrative jobs, they were essentially closed off from the political arena and representation in such. Moreover, the documentation of ‘ethnic groups’ enhanced the importance of these rigid classifications. No longer was there flexibility between groups. Ethnic boundaries were clearly defined. So Hutu, excommunicated from power experienced the solidarity of the oppressed. Over time this rift, this pronounced separateness between Hutu and Tutsi, blossomed into hatred. Why? Because of the Europeans who came to colonize and bring the wealth of western knowledge, but instead brought racist ideologies.

How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide

You understand nothing. You are just another white racist idiot that justifies this comment.

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or *“see each other as humans”* or *“take personal responsibility.”*

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_


----------



## Paul Essien

Yarddog said:


> OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.


He did. OJ didn't surround himself with black people. He was part of the hollywood set. If OJ didn't have that case. He'd be a black conservative that whites like to trot out to hide their racism behind on fox news to talk about black crime, black single mothers. He'd be another Larry Elder. Hermain Cain, Jesse Lee Peterso*n*


Yarddog said:


> Are you crazy?


Yes but I'm less crazy than you


Yarddog said:


> that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility.


Nicole & Ron had several other friends who were killed around the same time. One was Ron Goldman's former employer Brett Cantor (center). Brett Cantor was killed with a knife and nearly decapitated a year before Ron & Nicole were killed in the same way







Yarddog said:


> You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage?


Jealous of what ?

There was no motive. There was no witness. There was no murder weapon.

Here is a transcript of a letter Nicole wrote to OJ trying to get back with him. The prosecution didn't allow this in court. The letter Nicole wrote to OJ destroys your and prosecution jealous rage card motive. That's why the prosecution didn't allow it







Yarddog said:


> WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds.


If he was white the case would have been thrown out of court. Mark Furhman was asked if he planted the glove. He refused to answer the question on the grounds it might incriminate him. 

OJ Simpson didn't kill anybody.

Mark Fuhrman wasn't just a white supremacist. He was a white extremist. These are Fuhrman words about planting evidence on blacks.







*This was the lead detective in the case in the OJ Simpson case*


Yarddog said:


> He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering


All that super human negro strength...eh ?

Most men can over power the women they are with not just an athlete. You can say they found blood DNA on OJ's property. But they fail to mention it all had EDTA in it. 

*EDTA is a chemical used in stored blood. *

EDTA isn't found naturally in the body in significant quantities. The fact the blood samples had it proves blood was planted. To this day no one can explain how OJ's blood samples had all those EDTA chemicals in it.







Yarddog said:


> Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.


Nicole Simpson was involved with several ppl connected to the Mezzaluna Restaurant (where Ron worked) Other waiters there were killed. This is Nicole Simpson with Keith Zlomsowitch & one of his buddies feeling her up. This gives you an idea how they rolled


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Our current policies are putting good black students into elite colleges where they cannot compete, and fucking up their lives, while denying good white and asian students the slots that should be theirs.


I swear - Brains aren't everything. In your case they're nothing.

Name the Ivy Universities that let black people with lower scores than whites ?

The fact you is can't do this so just tap out.

Now until you name the Ivy Universities that let's black people with lower scores than whites then all this is "_Last Man Talking Contest_"

I've met guys like you all my life.

One of those pseudo-intellectual types who pretend to be an expert at something

But the truth your just an amateur gunslinger. All you do is close your eyes then point and shoot. 

But whenever you come trying to shoot that sh!t at me I always go for the heavy snark because in a full-on blast the person with the bigger gun is more likely to leave a smoking bullet-ridden avatar on the ground. 

And besides, at that point I know the convo is over, so might as well have some fun.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Then, like I said before. You people are dying, and you deserve it.   You are getting what you asked for.


White Women have lower fertility rates







Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.

You put all the races into a pot and mix them up. You'd get a black man or women. The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity. So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.

The root of racism is fear, fear of white genetic annihilation. White folks are the real numerical minority in the world. 

*Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*

And uneasy about it. This unease can be seen in their efforts to constantly project themselves as victims when they are, more times than not, the aggressor. Their attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. The white man’s obsession with creating more weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people

Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely. 


Andylusion said:


> And we are not complaining about it. You don't see white people marching down the streets going "black people are violent!".


Now you are being intellectual dishonest.

Whenever black folks do something wrong ?
*
EVERYONE HEARS ABOUT IT*

If gang violence heats up in America’s inner cities ? Front-page news. Unacceptably high dropout rates ? Yep, you can read all about it. Drugs, crime, out-of-wedlock childbirth? Yes, yes, and more yes

Whites never tires of bringing negativity when it comes to black people. Local television news make the first 5-10 minutes of each newscast with crime stories and they make sure they're always black.


Andylusion said:


> It's black people protesting.... when you guys kill yourselves more than we do.  That's a statistical fact.


And how does black commit a crime against black people affect white people ?


----------



## Paul Essien

This happened in Brixton in England the other day. He gives it the whole "_White men created civilization_" and "_England is being ruined immigrants_"

Where to begin ? 

And see this is the thing.

About the lie of "Well you know if black people just worked hard. We'd be fine"

Here you have black people working in low paid jobs in McDonalds and I'm pretty sure all the top heads of McDonalds are all white, but he's still not happy


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, like I said before. You people are dying, and you deserve it.   You are getting what you asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> White Women have lower fertility rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> You put all the races into a pot and mix them up. You'd get a black man or women. The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity. So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> The root of racism is fear, fear of white genetic annihilation. White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And uneasy about it. This unease can be seen in their efforts to constantly project themselves as victims when they are, more times than not, the aggressor. Their attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. The white man’s obsession with creating more weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are not complaining about it. You don't see white people marching down the streets going "black people are violent!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are being intellectual dishonest.
> 
> Whenever black folks do something wrong ?
> *
> EVERYONE HEARS ABOUT IT*
> 
> If gang violence heats up in America’s inner cities ? Front-page news. Unacceptably high dropout rates ? Yep, you can read all about it. Drugs, crime, out-of-wedlock childbirth? Yes, yes, and more yes
> 
> Whites never tires of bringing negativity when it comes to black people. Local television news make the first 5-10 minutes of each newscast with crime stories and they make sure they're always black.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's black people protesting.... when you guys kill yourselves more than we do.  That's a statistical fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black commit a crime against black people affect white people ?
Click to expand...

Wo, hey, yo gramma be like bad.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, like I said before. You people are dying, and you deserve it.   You are getting what you asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> White Women have lower fertility rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> You put all the races into a pot and mix them up. You'd get a black man or women. The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity. So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> The root of racism is fear, fear of white genetic annihilation. White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And uneasy about it. This unease can be seen in their efforts to constantly project themselves as victims when they are, more times than not, the aggressor. Their attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. The white man’s obsession with creating more weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are not complaining about it. You don't see white people marching down the streets going "black people are violent!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are being intellectual dishonest.
> 
> Whenever black folks do something wrong ?
> *
> EVERYONE HEARS ABOUT IT*
> 
> If gang violence heats up in America’s inner cities ? Front-page news. Unacceptably high dropout rates ? Yep, you can read all about it. Drugs, crime, out-of-wedlock childbirth? Yes, yes, and more yes
> 
> Whites never tires of bringing negativity when it comes to black people. Local television news make the first 5-10 minutes of each newscast with crime stories and they make sure they're always black.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's black people protesting.... when you guys kill yourselves more than we do.  That's a statistical fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black commit a crime against black people affect white people ?
Click to expand...


LOL

What does white women fertility rates have to do with anything?

*Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.*

So what?   Who cares?   By the way, do you know that a black child adopted by a white family, will have a higher life expectancy, lower drug abuse and criminal record, and generally have a higher education and better paying career?

And the best part is... black children adopted by white families are less likely to be racists against whites.  In short, less likely to be like you.

Beside that.....  is the purpose to have more black people, even if their lives are terrible? 

I'll be happy being the rich, morally superior minority.   Better to have 3 white kids that do well, enjoy life, and have love and health.... than 50 bastard children, all hopped up on drugs, stealing and murdering each other, simply so some idiot on a forum somewhere can say "black men can wipe out white, asian and latino races".   How dumb is that?

This is why your communities suck.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you understand the difference between equality of opportunity, and equality of outcome?
> 
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.
> 
> 
> Your denial is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I understand when I read BULLSHIT.  And bullshit bears no resemblance to fact.
> If opportunity is not provided, a positive outcome typically is not recognized. Its called  linear Even you should know that. There are no statistics that support you assertion of anti white discrimination on a widescale basis.
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies still reflect a far lower admission rate for black applicants as well as a very strong possibilty that Asian students are discriminated against
> in favor of white students.
> 
> You insistence of the existence of anti white discrimination is what's truly delusional. If this was really happening there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. But even if opportunity IS provided, that does not mean that equal outcome will be achieved. Thus you insistence on focusing on outcome as "proof" is just factually wrong.
> 
> 
> 2. Of course the overall admission rate is lower. Blacks educational outcome, k-12 is abysmal due the the high rate of illegitimacy. But that does not mean the the blacks that apply are not discriminated in favor of, to the tune of an impact of over 300 SAT points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.
> 
> If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes
> who play water polo or Lacrosse.
> 
> Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students
Click to expand...




1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.


2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites. 

I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our current policies are putting good black students into elite colleges where they cannot compete, and fucking up their lives, while denying good white and asian students the slots that should be theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear - Brains aren't everything. In your case they're nothing.
> 
> Name the Ivy Universities that let black people with lower scores than whites ?
> 
> The fact you is can't do this so just tap out.
> 
> Now until you name the Ivy Universities that let's black people with lower scores than whites then all this is "_Last Man Talking Contest_"
> 
> I've met guys like you all my life.
> 
> One of those pseudo-intellectual types who pretend to be an expert at something
> 
> But the truth your just an amateur gunslinger. All you do is close your eyes then point and shoot.
> 
> But whenever you come trying to shoot that sh!t at me I always go for the heavy snark because in a full-on blast the person with the bigger gun is more likely to leave a smoking bullet-ridden avatar on the ground.
> 
> And besides, at that point I know the convo is over, so might as well have some fun.
Click to expand...





Dude. I linked to studies showing that the Ivy League as a whole discriminates in favor of blacks, and provided you a link to the study, so if you want to dig into it to find any break down by individual schools, you can go to town. 



Your denial at this point is just moronic stonewalling, designed to fool primarily yourself, and any other willful dupes who might read this and WANT very strongly to pretend that this racist discrimination is not happening.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> LOL
> 
> What does white women fertility rates have to do with anything?


Because white women are not having enough kids. Your race is dying out. We ain't worried. Any women on the planet I impregnate I'm getting a black child. Can you say the same - Todd ?


Andylusion said:


> So what?   Who cares?   By the way, do you know that a black child adopted by a white family, will have a higher life expectancy, lower drug abuse and criminal record, and generally have a higher education and better paying career?
> 
> And the best part is... black children adopted by white families are less likely to be racists against whites.  In short, less likely to be like you.


Really well why don't you ask Devonte Hart how wonderful it is to be adopted by white parents ?

Well you can't because he's dead. His white mom drove them off a cliff killing them and all their black adopted kids.












Or how about Katera Baker why don't you ask her how wonderful it is to be adopted by white people ?

Once again. You can't because she's dead.

It was two kids in the car at the same time and the other kid was dropped off at the daycare that they both attend. How was that other kid not forgotten but this baby was? Wouldn’t you see both of them in back seat when you took that one out?






Or why don't you ask the black kid who comic Paula Poundstone adopted ? Because she was charged with molesting and abusing her adopted Black children ? She was allowed to make a plea deal and get a slap on the wrist












Or this couple took their adopted Black child..... To do a photo shoot...... In a COTTON FIELD..






Or why don't ask the black adopted kids of Lemomine Cheeks of Memphis who locked her black adopted kids in cages how wonderful it is to be adopted by white people ?




Andylusion said:


> I'll be happy being the rich, morally superior minority.   Better to have 3 white kids that do well, enjoy life, and have love and health.... than 50 bastard children, all hopped up on drugs, stealing and murdering each other, simply so some idiot on a forum somewhere can say "black men can wipe out white, asian and latino races".   How dumb is that?


So are you claiming that white people have been morally superior to black people ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Dude. I linked to studies showing that the Ivy League as a whole discriminates in favor of blacks, and provided you a link to the study, so if you want to dig into it to find any break down by individual schools, you can go to town.
> 
> Your denial at this point is just moronic stonewalling, designed to fool primarily yourself, and any other willful dupes who might read this and WANT very strongly to pretend that this racist discrimination is not happening.


Name me an Ivy University that let's black people in with lowers scores than white people.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. I linked to studies showing that the Ivy League as a whole discriminates in favor of blacks, and provided you a link to the study, so if you want to dig into it to find any break down by individual schools, you can go to town.
> 
> Your denial at this point is just moronic stonewalling, designed to fool primarily yourself, and any other willful dupes who might read this and WANT very strongly to pretend that this racist discrimination is not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Name me an Ivy University that let's black people in with lowers scores than white people.
Click to expand...




THe Ivy League as a whole.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. I linked to studies showing that the Ivy League as a whole discriminates in favor of blacks, and provided you a link to the study, so if you want to dig into it to find any break down by individual schools, you can go to town.
> 
> Your denial at this point is just moronic stonewalling, designed to fool primarily yourself, and any other willful dupes who might read this and WANT very strongly to pretend that this racist discrimination is not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Name me an Ivy University that let's black people in with lowers scores than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe Ivy League as a whole.
Click to expand...

Name me one.

Name an Ivy university which you think let's in black people with lower scores than whites ?

What you so scared of ?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. I linked to studies showing that the Ivy League as a whole discriminates in favor of blacks, and provided you a link to the study, so if you want to dig into it to find any break down by individual schools, you can go to town.
> 
> Your denial at this point is just moronic stonewalling, designed to fool primarily yourself, and any other willful dupes who might read this and WANT very strongly to pretend that this racist discrimination is not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Name me an Ivy University that let's black people in with lowers scores than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe Ivy League as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name me one.
> 
> Name an Ivy university which you think let's in black people with lower scores than whites ?
> 
> What you so scared of ?
Click to expand...



1. I have posted and linked a study showing that all of them, as a group do so.

2. I'm not afraid of anything in the context of this question. It is a stupid question, one designed to dodge and deflect from the truth, not reveal it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> 1. I have posted and linked a study showing that all of them, as a group do so.


You posted a link to a group students who wrote thesis about minorities getting into universities that means nothing.

You don't name a university. Because you know if did, you'd be sunk. That's why you try be vague and evasive. 

If you’re saying black people get into Ivy League universities with lower scores than whites. Then that's an exceptionally radical statement. So it needs exceptionally radical proof to back it up. Proof you don't have.

I’ve also noticed with these thesis there always has to be at least one mention of “liberals” or “lefties” 

*You will never find such mention in serious scientific publications. *

What I don't get is this ? Why can't you just say "N*ggers are stupid" Why all these theories ? But I guess you need a new theory of racism that allows you to separate yourselves from the blue collar stormfronters. 

So let me take a wild guess. You’ll concede that blacks are better at bouncing balls, running fast, and brute strength and also funny, but not that smart. Right ? Asians are human calculators and are therefore good at science. They’re smart, but can’t think individually and aren’t creative.

But whites are really the genetically chosen ones.

_What a surprise_

The people who have the best mix of genes and abilities to make them the natural leaders of the world. Their genetics makes them overall dominant, even if they do make a few small concessions to other races here and there.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2 said:


> *How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide*
> 
> The events that took place in the heart of Rwanda during 1994 were atrocious. More than 800,000 Tutsi were hacked and massacred at the hands and machetes of extremist Hutu while the entire world stood by and watched. How did it come to this? How could such hatred lead to the slaughter of nearly 1 million Tutsi? The roots of the carnage can be tied to European colonialism in Rwanda. Through racist ideologies that led to a distinct classification of Hutu and Tutsi and a falsified history of Rwanda, Europeans successfully birthed an ethnic divide that ultimately led to the Rwandan Genocide.
> 
> So exactly what role did European colonialism of Rwanda play in the ethnic divide of Hutu and Tutsi? A new kind of racism was brought to Rwanda upon the arrival of Europeans in the 20th century.* Colonists assumed their own superiority and valued those physically and geographically close to themselves. From this racism the Hamitic hypothesis was born.*
> 
> *According to **the Hamitic hypothesis** pastoralists from the north had brought civilization to the rest of the continent through conquest or infiltration (History and Society: Hamitic Hypothesis). In other words, the Tutsi (more commonly tall, narrow-featured and elegant) came in from Ethiopia and brought civilization to the Hutu (The Ungodly Missionary Legacy). The Tutsi were the ideal Hamites. Additionally, Tutsi even wore togas as a part of their daily attire. This in itself was confirmation to Europeans of a faint connection with the Roman colonies of North Africa (Dikötter, 1485).
> 
> Thereupon, pigeonholed intellectual and moral qualities were ascribed to the Hutu and Tutsi. The Tutsi, being most like the Europeans, were labelled the more intelligent of the two and were naturally born to rule. While on the other hand, the Hutu were labelled as dumb, but good-natured and loyal subjects. Once in practice these postulations limited posts in office along with the higher education necessary to fill the positions.* This gave the Tutsi unavoidable admission into occupations in the administration. And to further ensure that entrance was limited to Tutsi alone, each person was branded Hutu, Tutsi, or Twa at birth. Even though these political ethnic groups existed before the colonial period, the racist ideology of the Europeans had sweeping ramifications, breeding the idea of a superior race. This was solidified by European colonial policies and internalized by Rwandans themselves (Michelle, Change.org).
> 
> Over the course of European occupation in Rwanda, elitism was successfully refashioned into racism. By preventing Hutu access to higher education and administrative jobs, they were essentially closed off from the political arena and representation in such. Moreover, the documentation of ‘ethnic groups’ enhanced the importance of these rigid classifications. No longer was there flexibility between groups. Ethnic boundaries were clearly defined. So Hutu, excommunicated from power experienced the solidarity of the oppressed. Over time this rift, this pronounced separateness between Hutu and Tutsi, blossomed into hatred. Why? Because of the Europeans who came to colonize and bring the wealth of western knowledge, but instead brought racist ideologies.
> 
> How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide
> 
> You understand nothing. You are just another white racist idiot that justifies this comment.
> 
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or *“see each other as humans”* or *“take personal responsibility.”*
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_



You just made my case........up to 1,000,000 blacks killed by other blacks (your post is a valid excuse?????)
Once again I ask you.....

*Why don't Black Lives Matter TO YOU ????*

Because all you're doing is explaining why they don't.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Paul Essien said:


> You posted a link to a group students who wrote thesis about minorities getting into universities that means nothing.
> 
> You don't name a university. Because you know if did, you'd be sunk. That's why you try be vague and evasive.
> 
> If you’re saying black people get into Ivy League universities with lower scores than whites. Then that's an exceptionally radical statement. So it needs exceptionally radical proof to back it up. Proof you don't have.
> 
> I’ve also noticed with these thesis there always has to be at least one mention of “liberals” or “lefties”
> 
> *You will never find such mention in serious scientific publications. *
> 
> What I don't get is this ? Why can't you just say "N*ggers are stupid" Why all these theories ? But I guess you need a new theory of racism that allows you to separate yourselves from the blue collar stormfronters.
> 
> So let me take a wild guess. You’ll concede that blacks are better at bouncing balls, running fast, and brute strength and also funny, but not that smart. Right ? Asians are human calculators and are therefore good at science. They’re smart, but can’t think individually and aren’t creative.
> 
> But whites are really the genetically chosen ones.
> 
> _What a surprise_
> 
> The people who have the best mix of genes and abilities to make them the natural leaders of the world. Their genetics makes them overall dominant, even if they do make a few small concessions to other races here and there.



Why is it that all the nations with the top 10 GDP's are either white or Asian?  WHY?

Why isn't there at least ONE Black nation in the top 10?

Much of what you sarcastically said is ironically true.

And please don't make the mistake that IM2 always makes and assume to know my race, TY


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Yeah, that photo shoot of the little black girl in a cotton field does make you wonder.  Insensitive if not intentional.

Paul, has anyone at this forum claimed there are NO BAD WHITE PEOPLE?

There definitely ARE.  But that doesn't mean they ALL are...or even that MOST of them are.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout that black guy up in Sumter county with 160 acres, huh? He got it from his grandpappy, Black privilege?
> 
> 
> How 'bout my friend down there in the city with a 100-year old house that was paid for in the 40s that his mama left him and his brother. Black privilege?
> 
> I'd say it was The American Dream, but maybe it's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that you are trying to use micro level examples to argue against a macro level problem.
> 
> In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”
> 
> *“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.* While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.”
> 
> *“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”
> 
> *“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”
> 
> *“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”
> 
> “*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “
> 
> “*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.”
> 
> “*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.”
> 
> “*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.”
> 
> “*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
Click to expand...



TL; DR Cut n Paste hackjob.


----------



## Paul Essien

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Why is it that all the nations with the top 10 GDP's are either white or Asian?  WHY?


Well you know the answer to this question and the cynical tone in the way you asked me the question does not erase the fact that you know.

It's because the white man went into the lands of black people, robbed them of their land, killed them, destroyed them, dominated them, subjugated them and put them under their yoke and way.

So whites are in the superior position because of the wickedness and under-handness of the white man the world over


BasicHumanUnit said:


> Why isn't there at least ONE Black nation in the top 10?


Again you know the answer to this question and the cynical tone in the way you asked me the question does not erase the fact that you know.

It's because the white man went into the lands of black people, robbed them of their land, killed them, destroyed them, dominated them, subjugated them and put them under their yoke and way.

So whites are in the superior position because of the wickedness and under-handness of the white man the world over


BasicHumanUnit said:


> Much of what you sarcastically said is ironically true.


Everything that I said is true


BasicHumanUnit said:


> And please don't make the mistake that IM2 always makes and assume to know my race, TY


I'm assuming that you're not white. Otherwise you would not have said something like this.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I have posted and linked a study showing that all of them, as a group do so.
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a link to a group students who wrote thesis about minorities getting into universities that means nothing.
> 
> You don't name a university. Because you know if did, you'd be sunk. That's why you try be vague and evasive.
> 
> If you’re saying black people get into Ivy League universities with lower scores than whites. Then that's an exceptionally radical statement. So it needs exceptionally radical proof to back it up. Proof you don't have.
> 
> I’ve also noticed with these thesis there always has to be at least one mention of “liberals” or “lefties”
> 
> *You will never find such mention in serious scientific publications. *
> 
> What I don't get is this ? Why can't you just say "N*ggers are stupid" Why all these theories ? But I guess you need a new theory of racism that allows you to separate yourselves from the blue collar stormfronters.
> 
> So let me take a wild guess. You’ll concede that blacks are better at bouncing balls, running fast, and brute strength and also funny, but not that smart. Right ? Asians are human calculators and are therefore good at science. They’re smart, but can’t think individually and aren’t creative.
> 
> But whites are really the genetically chosen ones.
> 
> _What a surprise_
> 
> The people who have the best mix of genes and abilities to make them the natural leaders of the world. Their genetics makes them overall dominant, even if they do make a few small concessions to other races here and there.
Click to expand...

Is English your second language?


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that all the nations with the top 10 GDP's are either white or Asian?  WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know the answer to this question and the cynical tone in the way you asked me the question does not erase the fact that you know.
> 
> It's because the white man went into the lands of black people, robbed of their land, killed them, destroyed them, dominated them, subjugated them and put them under their yoke and way.
> 
> So whites are in the superior position because of the wickedness and under-handness of the white man the world over
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't there at least ONE Black nation in the top 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you know the answer to this question and the cynical tone in the way you asked me the question does not erase the fact that you know.
> 
> It's because the white man went into the lands of black people, robbed of their land, killed them, destroyed them, dominated, subjugated them and put them under their yoke and way.
> 
> So whites are in the superior position because of the wickedness and under-handness of the white man the world over
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much of what you sarcastically said is ironically true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything that I said is true
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And please don't make the mistake that IM2 always makes and assume to know my race, TY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming that you're not white. Otherwise you would not have said something like this.
Click to expand...

You're a racist.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Well you know the answer to this question and the cynical tone in the way you asked me the question does not erase the fact that you know.
> 
> It's because the white man went into the lands of black people, robbed them of their land, killed them, destroyed them, dominated them, subjugated them and put them under their yoke and way.



No blacks owned land in America before whites did, derp! There were no "lands of black people" in America for whites to rob them of.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your IQ must be on par with your dick size.  There was no "trial of blood"  there were only some planted drops you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trial of O. J. Simpson: The Incriminating Evidence
> 
> 4. Blood evidence:
> 
> (1) killer dropped blood near shoe prints at Bundy,
> (2) blood dropped at Bundy was of same type as Simpson's (about 0.5% of population would match),
> (3) Simpson had fresh cuts on left hand on day after murder,
> 
> (4) blood found in Bronco,
> (5) blood found in foyer and master bedroom of Simpson home,
> (5) blood found on Simpson's driveway,
> 
> (6) blood on socks in OJ's home matched Nicole's​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All planted drops which his team pointed out and which is why he got off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW,
> I just KICKED your STUPID ASS.
> They didn't plant that blood at Simpson's house too.
> They didn't know who was there.
> 
> This planted too.
> Same link:
> 
> 6. Shoe evidence:
> (1) shoe prints found at Bundy were from a size 12 Bruno Magli shoe,
> (2) Bloody shoe impression on Bronco carpet is consistent with a Magli shoe,
> (3) Simpson wore a size 12 shoe.​
> You 12 IQ Monkey
> `
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre typing in capitalized letters which means I made you enraged and emotional.  How many people wear size 12 Bruno Magli shoe?  What Black person wears those types of shoes with a sweat suit?  None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he would most likely wear running shoes with a sweat suit. But If OJ did wear a sweat suit the day of the murder, it would only make common sense to take off the clothes he was wearing put them in a plastic bag and dispose of them. And likewise put on something else.... possibly even something that would go with Bruno Magli shoes. Would he be covered in blood though? not necessarily. The coroners report said it appeared Nicole had her throat cut while she was laying face down on the walkway. Meaning whoever did it probably had a knee in her back and pulling her head back by the hair. That person could do that and get minimal blood on themself.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a drug gang killing to me.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does white women fertility rates have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Because white women are not having enough kids. Your race is dying out. We ain't worried. Any women on the planet I impregnate I'm getting a black child. Can you say the same - Todd ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Who cares?   By the way, do you know that a black child adopted by a white family, will have a higher life expectancy, lower drug abuse and criminal record, and generally have a higher education and better paying career?
> 
> And the best part is... black children adopted by white families are less likely to be racists against whites.  In short, less likely to be like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really well why don't you ask Devonte Hart how wonderful it is to be adopted by white parents ?
> 
> Well you can't because he's dead. His white mom drove them off a cliff killing them and all their black adopted kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about Katera Baker why don't you ask her how wonderful it is to be adopted by white people ?
> 
> Once again. You can't because she's dead.
> 
> It was two kids in the car at the same time and the other kid was dropped off at the daycare that they both attend. How was that other kid not forgotten but this baby was? Wouldn’t you see both of them in back seat when you took that one out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or why don't you ask the black kid who comic Paula Poundstone adopted ? Because she was charged with molesting and abusing her adopted Black children ? She was allowed to make a plea deal and get a slap on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this couple took their adopted Black child..... To do a photo shoot...... In a COTTON FIELD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or why don't ask the black adopted kids of Lemomine Cheeks of Memphis who locked her black adopted kids in cages how wonderful it is to be adopted by white people ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy being the rich, morally superior minority.   Better to have 3 white kids that do well, enjoy life, and have love and health.... than 50 bastard children, all hopped up on drugs, stealing and murdering each other, simply so some idiot on a forum somewhere can say "black men can wipe out white, asian and latino races".   How dumb is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you claiming that white people have been morally superior to black people ?
Click to expand...



*Because white women are not having enough kids. Your race is dying out. We ain't worried. Any women on the planet I impregnate I'm getting a black child. Can you say the same - Todd ?*

Ok?  So again... what difference does that make to anything I said?

Let's pretend that in 100 years, there are no white people left on the face of the Earth.

So what?    As long as my family, and my extended family are happy, wealthy, and doing well... what happens in the future, is for that generation to figure out.



 

That's from my families facebook page.   See all those beautiful people?   They are from 4 generations of my family.  About half that group, not all obviously, but roughly half are millionaires.  And there are many more that live far away, and could not make it there in 2017.

What do I care if in 100 or 200 years the "white race" whatever that means, dies out?   Do you see my family here dying out?   Dozens of kids.  My sister alone, had 6.  Four of my relatives have 3 or more.

This picture is out a log cabin property, that has been in the family since before my grand parents were born.   It sits on a lake, and every thanksgiving, we gather together as a family reunion every single year.

So spare me your "ya'll going to die out!" routine.   You don't scare me.   You don't scare my family.   You don't scare my relatives.  We're doing fine.  We're not worried about your "end of the white race" nonsense.  As if it matters.    Really.... as long as my family and relatives are all doing great, and are happy, and wealthy, and productive....

We really don't care that much about your screaming and wailing.

Now if your screaming and wailing makes you feel better about yourself somehow.... ok I guess.  Just seems really sad.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Andylusion said:


> That's from my families facebook page.   See all those beautiful people?   They are from 4 generations of my family.  About half that group, not all obviously, but roughly half are millionaires.  And there are many more that live far away, and could not make it there in 2017..



And why are they millionaires?
Was it because they forced slaves to work for them?  No.
Was it because they got so many government benefits?  probably not.
Was it because they robbed people and looted stores?  I doubt it.

Was it because they were smart, innovative and worked hard?   Probably that's it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I wonder if Paul has (or makes) white male friends?

it's hard to believe he has much if any exposure to white people and still feels the way he obviously does.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stop listening to Ben Shapiro, Richard Spencer, or reading  the Breitbart website dude*
Click to expand...



Why should anybody do that?


----------



## Yarddog

Paul Essien said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.
> 
> 
> 
> He did. OJ didn't surround himself with black people. He was part of the hollywood set. If OJ didn't have that case. He'd be a black conservative that whites like to trot out to hide their racism behind on fox news to talk about black crime, black single mothers. He'd be another Larry Elder. Hermain Cain, Jesse Lee Peterso*n*
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I'm less crazy than you
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicole & Ron had several other friends who were killed around the same time. One was Ron Goldman's former employer Brett Cantor (center). Brett Cantor was killed with a knife and nearly decapitated a year before Ron & Nicole were killed in the same way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jealous of what ?
> 
> There was no motive. There was no witness. There was no murder weapon.
> 
> Here is a transcript of a letter Nicole wrote to OJ trying to get back with him. The prosecution didn't allow this in court. The letter Nicole wrote to OJ destroys your and prosecution jealous rage card motive. That's why the prosecution didn't allow it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he was white the case would have been thrown out of court. Mark Furhman was asked if he planted the glove. He refused to answer the question on the grounds it might incriminate him.
> 
> OJ Simpson didn't kill anybody.
> 
> Mark Fuhrman wasn't just a white supremacist. He was a white extremist. These are Fuhrman words about planting evidence on blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This was the lead detective in the case in the OJ Simpson case*
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that super human negro strength...eh ?
> 
> Most men can over power the women they are with not just an athlete. You can say they found blood DNA on OJ's property. But they fail to mention it all had EDTA in it.
> 
> *EDTA is a chemical used in stored blood. *
> 
> EDTA isn't found naturally in the body in significant quantities. The fact the blood samples had it proves blood was planted. To this day no one can explain how OJ's blood samples had all those EDTA chemicals in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicole Simpson was involved with several ppl connected to the Mezzaluna Restaurant (where Ron worked) Other waiters there were killed. This is Nicole Simpson with Keith Zlomsowitch & one of his buddies feeling her up. This gives you an idea how they rolled
Click to expand...







All that super human negro strength...eh ?


EH? Essien.... no actually not. More like Super Human Football player strength who no- doubtedly would still be very strong even after being retired. 

Your also aware that Nicole was a domestic violence victim at the hands of OJ? The cops were called out to their place 8 times before in 1989 he sent her to the hospital. 

And then there was the below letter to OJ from Nicole.... also detailing some of the abuse.  No motive ? really? it can happen with divorces and relationships with history of violence. It happens all the time.  never could explain the cuts on OJ's hand huh?  course I remember the claim it got cut on his cell phone.




Editor's Note: As part of CNN.com's new Crime section, we are archiving some of the most interesting content from CourtTVNews.com.

*(Court TV)* -- A letter to O.J. Simpson from his wife Nicole Brown Simpson detailing her complaints about their abusive marriage.

O.J. --

I think I have to put this all in a letter. A lot of years ago I used to do much better in a letter, I'm gonna try it again now.

I'd like you to keep this letter if we split, so that you'll always know why we split. I'd also like you to keep it if we stay together, as a reminder.

Right now I am so angry! If I didn't know that the courts would take Sydney & Justin away from me if I did this I would (expletive) every guy including some that you know just to let you know how it feels.

*Don't Miss*

Archive: O.J. Simpson trial
In Depth: Best of Court TV
I wish someone could explain all this to me. I see our marriage as a huge mistake & you don't.

I knew what went on in our relationship before we got married. I knew after 6 years that all the things I thought were going on -- were! All the things I gave in to -- all the "I'm sorry for thinking that" "I'm sorry for not believing you" -- "I'm sorry for not trusting you."

I made up with you all the time & even took the blame many times for your cheating. I know this took place because we fought about it alot & even discussed it before we got married with my family & a minister.

OK before the marriage I lived with it & dealt with (illegible) mainly because you finally said that we weren't married at the time.

I assumed that your recurring nasty attitude & mean streak was to cover up your cheating & a general disrespect for women & a lack of manners!

I remember a long time ago a girlfriend of yours wrote you a letter -- she said well you aren't married yet so let's get together. Even she had the same idea of marriage as me. She believed that when you marry you wouldn't be going out anymore -- adultery is a very important thing to many people.

It's one of the 1st 10 things I learned at Sunday school. You said it (illegible) some things you learn at school stick! And the 10 Comandments did! I wanted to be a wonderful wife!

I believed you that it would finally be "you & me against the world" -- that people would be envious or in awe of us because we stuck through it & finally became one a real couple.

I let my guard down -- I thought it was finally gonna be you & me -- you wanted a baby (so you said) & I wanted a baby -- then with each pound you were terrible. You gave me dirty looks looks of disgust -- said mean things to me at times about my appearance walked out on me & lied to me.

I remember one day my mom said "he actually thinks you can have a baby & not get fat." I gained 10 to 15 lbs more that I should have with Sydney. Well that's by the book -- Most women gain twice that. It's not like it was that much -- but you made me feel so ugly! I've battled 10 lbs up & down the scale since I was 15 -- It was no more X-tra weight than was normal for me to be up -- I believe my mom -- you thought a baby weighs 7 lbs & the woman should gain 7 lbs. I'd like to finally tell you that that's not the way it is -- And had you read those books I got you on pregnancy you may have known that.

Talk about feeling alone ....

In between Sydney & justin you say my clothes bothered you -- that my shoes were on the floor that I bugged you -- Wow that's so terrible! Try I had a low self esteem because since we got married I felt like the paragraph above. There was also that time before Justin & after few months Sydney, I felt really good about how I got back into shape and we made out. You beat the holy hell out of me & we lied at the X-ray lab & said I fell off a bike ... Remember!??

Great for my self esteem.

There are a number of other instances that I could talk about that made my marriage so wonderful ... like the televised Clipper game & going to (illegible) before the game & your 40th birthday party & the week leading up to it. But I don't like talking about the past It depressed me.

Then came the pregnancy with Justin & oh how wonderful you treated me again -- I remember swearing to God & myself that under no circumstances would I let you be in that delivery room.

I hated you so much.

And since Justin birth & the mad New Years Eve beat up.

I just don't see how our stories compare -- I was so bad because I wore sweats & left shoes around & didn't keep a perfect house or comb my hair the way you liked it -- or had dinner ready at the precise moment you walked through the door or that I just plain got on your nerves sometimes.

I just don't see how that compares to infidelity, wife beating verbal abuse -- I just don't think everybody goes through this -- And if I wanted to hurt you or had it in me to be anything like the person you are -- I would have done so after the (illegible) incident. But I didn't even do it then. I called the cops to save my life whether you believe it or not. But I didn't pursue anything after that -- I didn't prosecute, I didn't call the press & I didn't make a big charade out of it. I waited for it to die down and asked for it to. But I've never loved you since or been the same.

It made me take a look at my life with you -- my wonderful life with the superstar that wonderful man, O.J. Simpson the father of my kids -- that husband of that terribly insecure (illegible) -- the girl with no self esteem (illegible) of worth -- she must be (illegible) those things to with a guy like that.

It certainly doesn't take a strong person to be with a guy like that and certainly no one would be envious of that life.

I agree after we married things changed -- we couldn't have house fulls of people like I used to have over & barbque for, because I had other responsabilities. I didn't want to go to alot of events & I'd back down at the last minute on fuctions & trips I admit I'm sorry.

I just believe that a relationship is based on trust -- and the last time I trusted you was at our wedding ceremony. it's just so hard for me to trust you again. Even though you say you're a different guy. That O.J. Simpson guy brought me a lot of pain heartache -- I tried so hard with him -- I wanted so to be a good wife. But he never gave me a chance. E-mail to a friend


----------



## Paul Essien

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stop listening to Ben Shapiro, Richard Spencer, or reading  the Breitbart website dude*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anybody do that?
Click to expand...

OK. Carry on listening them lol


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does white women fertility rates have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Because white women are not having enough kids. Your race is dying out. We ain't worried. Any women on the planet I impregnate I'm getting a black child. Can you say the same - Todd ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Who cares?   By the way, do you know that a black child adopted by a white family, will have a higher life expectancy, lower drug abuse and criminal record, and generally have a higher education and better paying career?
> 
> And the best part is... black children adopted by white families are less likely to be racists against whites.  In short, less likely to be like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really well why don't you ask Devonte Hart how wonderful it is to be adopted by white parents ?
> 
> Well you can't because he's dead. His white mom drove them off a cliff killing them and all their black adopted kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about Katera Baker why don't you ask her how wonderful it is to be adopted by white people ?
> 
> Once again. You can't because she's dead.
> 
> It was two kids in the car at the same time and the other kid was dropped off at the daycare that they both attend. How was that other kid not forgotten but this baby was? Wouldn’t you see both of them in back seat when you took that one out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or why don't you ask the black kid who comic Paula Poundstone adopted ? Because she was charged with molesting and abusing her adopted Black children ? She was allowed to make a plea deal and get a slap on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this couple took their adopted Black child..... To do a photo shoot...... In a COTTON FIELD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or why don't ask the black adopted kids of Lemomine Cheeks of Memphis who locked her black adopted kids in cages how wonderful it is to be adopted by white people ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy being the rich, morally superior minority.   Better to have 3 white kids that do well, enjoy life, and have love and health.... than 50 bastard children, all hopped up on drugs, stealing and murdering each other, simply so some idiot on a forum somewhere can say "black men can wipe out white, asian and latino races".   How dumb is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you claiming that white people have been morally superior to black people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Because white women are not having enough kids. Your race is dying out. We ain't worried. Any women on the planet I impregnate I'm getting a black child. Can you say the same - Todd ?*
> 
> Ok?  So again... what difference does that make to anything I said?
> 
> Let's pretend that in 100 years, there are no white people left on the face of the Earth.
> 
> So what?    As long as my family, and my extended family are happy, wealthy, and doing well... what happens in the future, is for that generation to figure out.
> 
> View attachment 240311
> 
> That's from my families facebook page.   See all those beautiful people?   They are from 4 generations of my family.  About half that group, not all obviously, but roughly half are millionaires.  And there are many more that live far away, and could not make it there in 2017.
> 
> What do I care if in 100 or 200 years the "white race" whatever that means, dies out?   Do you see my family here dying out?   Dozens of kids.  My sister alone, had 6.  Four of my relatives have 3 or more.
> 
> This picture is out a log cabin property, that has been in the family since before my grand parents were born.   It sits on a lake, and every thanksgiving, we gather together as a family reunion every single year.
> 
> So spare me your "ya'll going to die out!" routine.   You don't scare me.   You don't scare my family.   You don't scare my relatives.  We're doing fine.  We're not worried about your "end of the white race" nonsense.  As if it matters.    Really.... as long as my family and relatives are all doing great, and are happy, and wealthy, and productive....
> 
> We really don't care that much about your screaming and wailing.
> 
> Now if your screaming and wailing makes you feel better about yourself somehow.... ok I guess.  Just seems really sad.
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for that black kid surrounded by all that.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stop listening to Ben Shapiro, Richard Spencer, or reading  the Breitbart website dude*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anybody do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Carry on listening them lol
Click to expand...

Do you have something against education?


----------



## Paul Essien

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I wonder if Paul has (or makes) white male friends?


No. I don't have any white friends.

Blacks and whites can't be friends in a system of white supremacy. When you look at the way white and black people interact. All I see tacky-ness.

The economic relationship between white and blacks is tacky. The employment relationship is tacky. The police relation realationship is tacky. The prison relationship is tacky......I could go on and on.

But you think black and whites can override all that be friends ? No. 

You put 20 white and 20 black people in a room and tell them to interact all you will see fake, phoney tackiness. 


BasicHumanUnit said:


> it's hard to believe he has much if any exposure to white people and still feels the way he obviously does.


It's precisely because I've been so exposed to white people that I think this way. 

I know them. I know them. I fking know them. 

I've traveled all over. 

I've been to Russia, spent years in Italy, France, Argentina, Australia. I went to a pretty much all white school. Any place that I've worked I've been the only black person (Or one of a few). Went to university with them. Lived in dorms with. Ate with them. Studied them. Drank with them.

U can't be a black man or any non-white person and live in the western world and not know white people.

I know them. I know them. I fking know them.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Paul has (or makes) white male friends?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't have any white friends.
> 
> Blacks and whites can't be friends in a system of white supremacy. When you look at the way white and black people interact. All I see tacky-ness.
> 
> The economic relationship between white and blacks is tacky. The employment relationship is tacky. The police relation realationship is tacky. The prison relationship is tacky......I could go on and on.
> 
> But you think black and whites can override all that be friends ? No.
> 
> You put 20 white and 20 black people in a room and tell them to interact all you will see fake, phoney tackiness.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's hard to believe he has much if any exposure to white people and still feels the way he obviously does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's precisely because I've been so exposed to white people that I think this way.
> 
> I know them. I know them. I fking know them.
> 
> I've traveled all over.
> 
> I've been to Russia, spent years in Italy, France, Argentina, Australia. I went to a pretty much all white school. Any place that I've worked I've been the only black person (Or one of a few). Went to university with them. Lived in dorms with. Ate with them. Studied them. Drank with them.
> 
> U can't be a black man or any non-white person and live in the western world and not know white people.
> 
> I know them. I know them. I fking know them.
Click to expand...

When you label an entire ethnic group, you're a bigot.  Try getting to know people one on one.  I've spent most of my life around white AND black people.  I've seen the racists on both sides.  I prefer to getting to know people individually.


----------



## Paul Essien

BS Filter said:


> When you label an entire ethnic group, you're a bigot.


I know I'm racist.

But guess what ?

You still get the job
You still get the loan
You still get the house
You still get the car
You areas don't get gentrified
Your kids don't get their brains blown out
No one writes books to prove how stupid whites
Every where go in history you're told that people who look like you shaped the world as it is
White men are worshipped by women the world over
You can go anywhere in the world and no-one would have problem
You can date any women in the world and no one would have problem
People in hospital would fight harder to said your life
You are given the benefit of the doubt
So how is this black bigotry really hurting you ?


BS Filter said:


> Try getting to know people one on one.


But whites dominate black people. So it matters not if a white person is nice. You can kill a black person and as long as you get your lie straight, you'll be fine. You can find that many white people who are very nice on the front end. In fact overly nice at. But if your black that does not change the system. How come these nice white people are never in court when they let these cops who kill black ppl walk free ? 


BS Filter said:


> I've spent most of my life around white AND black people.  I've seen the racists on both sides.  I prefer to getting to know people individually.


There is no such thing as black racism.

Racism on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty powerless.

Let's say there is a black person who hates white people and thinks whites should be killed. 

And yet what kind of power does he have? None. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. 

Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you label an entire ethnic group, you're a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm racist.
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the house
> You still get the car
> You areas don't get gentrified
> Your kids don't get their brains blown out
> No one writes books to prove how stupid whites
> Every where go in history you're told that people who look like you shaped the world as it is
> White men are worshipped by women the world over
> You can go anywhere in the world and no-one would have problem
> You can date any women in the world and no one would have problem
> People in hospital would fight harder to said your life
> You are given the benefit of the doubt
> So how is this black bigotry really hurting you ?
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting to know people one on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But whites dominate black people. So it matters not if a white person is nice. You can kill a black person and as long as you get your lie straight, you'll be fine. You can find that many white people who are very nice on the front end. In fact overly nice at. But if your black that does not change the system. How come these nice white people are never in court when they let these cops who kill black ppl walk free ?
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent most of my life around white AND black people.  I've seen the racists on both sides.  I prefer to getting to know people individually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as black racism.
> 
> Racism on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty powerless.
> 
> Let's say there is a black person who hates white people and thinks whites should be killed.
> 
> And yet what kind of power does he have? None. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism.
> 
> Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
Click to expand...

Wow, such a professional victim mentality you have.  It's not whitey blowing out the brains of black kids.  Y'all are shooting each other.  That's not whitey's fault.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you understand the difference between equality of opportunity, and equality of outcome?
> 
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.
> 
> 
> Your denial is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. I understand when I read BULLSHIT.  And bullshit bears no resemblance to fact.
> If opportunity is not provided, a positive outcome typically is not recognized. Its called  linear Even you should know that. There are no statistics that support you assertion of anti white discrimination on a widescale basis.
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies still reflect a far lower admission rate for black applicants as well as a very strong possibilty that Asian students are discriminated against
> in favor of white students.
> 
> You insistence of the existence of anti white discrimination is what's truly delusional. If this was really happening there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. But even if opportunity IS provided, that does not mean that equal outcome will be achieved. Thus you insistence on focusing on outcome as "proof" is just factually wrong.
> 
> 
> 2. Of course the overall admission rate is lower. Blacks educational outcome, k-12 is abysmal due the the high rate of illegitimacy. But that does not mean the the blacks that apply are not discriminated in favor of, to the tune of an impact of over 300 SAT points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.
> 
> If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes
> who play water polo or Lacrosse.
> 
> Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
Click to expand...


1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.

2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.

Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.

3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.

This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.


There is no anti white discrimination.

https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903


----------



## Yarddog

Paul Essien said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Paul has (or makes) white male friends?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't have any white friends.
> 
> Blacks and whites can't be friends in a system of white supremacy. When you look at the way white and black people interact. All I see tacky-ness.
> 
> The economic relationship between white and blacks is tacky. The employment relationship is tacky. The police relation realationship is tacky. The prison relationship is tacky......I could go on and on.
> 
> But you think black and whites can override all that be friends ? No.
> 
> You put 20 white and 20 black people in a room and tell them to interact all you will see fake, phoney tackiness.
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's hard to believe he has much if any exposure to white people and still feels the way he obviously does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's precisely because I've been so exposed to white people that I think this way.
> 
> I know them. I know them. I fking know them.
> 
> I've traveled all over.
> 
> I've been to Russia, spent years in Italy, France, Argentina, Australia. I went to a pretty much all white school. Any place that I've worked I've been the only black person (Or one of a few). Went to university with them. Lived in dorms with. Ate with them. Studied them. Drank with them.
> 
> U can't be a black man or any non-white person and live in the western world and not know white people.
> 
> I know them. I know them. I fking know them.
Click to expand...



I bet I could find some white KKK / Supremecist A-hole someplace in the US who claims he knows Black people... seen them all his life... Fking knows them!  .... next racist please


----------



## Paul Essien

BS Filter said:


> Wow, such a professional victim mentality you have..


I AM a victim. You are 100% correct about my victim hood. So why won't u address the current state of systematic white supremacy ?


BS Filter said:


> It's not whitey blowing out the brains of black kids.  Y'all are shooting each other.  That's not whitey's fault


And how does a black person who has killed another black person affect white people ?

Because don't sit here and act like you care if a black person has killed another black person


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What does white women fertility rates have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Because white women are not having enough kids. Your race is dying out. We ain't worried. Any women on the planet I impregnate I'm getting a black child. Can you say the same - Todd ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?   Who cares?   By the way, do you know that a black child adopted by a white family, will have a higher life expectancy, lower drug abuse and criminal record, and generally have a higher education and better paying career?
> 
> And the best part is... black children adopted by white families are less likely to be racists against whites.  In short, less likely to be like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really well why don't you ask Devonte Hart how wonderful it is to be adopted by white parents ?
> 
> Well you can't because he's dead. His white mom drove them off a cliff killing them and all their black adopted kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about Katera Baker why don't you ask her how wonderful it is to be adopted by white people ?
> 
> Once again. You can't because she's dead.
> 
> It was two kids in the car at the same time and the other kid was dropped off at the daycare that they both attend. How was that other kid not forgotten but this baby was? Wouldn’t you see both of them in back seat when you took that one out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or why don't you ask the black kid who comic Paula Poundstone adopted ? Because she was charged with molesting and abusing her adopted Black children ? She was allowed to make a plea deal and get a slap on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this couple took their adopted Black child..... To do a photo shoot...... In a COTTON FIELD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or why don't ask the black adopted kids of Lemomine Cheeks of Memphis who locked her black adopted kids in cages how wonderful it is to be adopted by white people ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy being the rich, morally superior minority.   Better to have 3 white kids that do well, enjoy life, and have love and health.... than 50 bastard children, all hopped up on drugs, stealing and murdering each other, simply so some idiot on a forum somewhere can say "black men can wipe out white, asian and latino races".   How dumb is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you claiming that white people have been morally superior to black people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Because white women are not having enough kids. Your race is dying out. We ain't worried. Any women on the planet I impregnate I'm getting a black child. Can you say the same - Todd ?*
> 
> Ok?  So again... what difference does that make to anything I said?
> 
> Let's pretend that in 100 years, there are no white people left on the face of the Earth.
> 
> So what?    As long as my family, and my extended family are happy, wealthy, and doing well... what happens in the future, is for that generation to figure out.
> 
> View attachment 240311
> 
> That's from my families facebook page.   See all those beautiful people?   They are from 4 generations of my family.  About half that group, not all obviously, but roughly half are millionaires.  And there are many more that live far away, and could not make it there in 2017.
> 
> What do I care if in 100 or 200 years the "white race" whatever that means, dies out?   Do you see my family here dying out?   Dozens of kids.  My sister alone, had 6.  Four of my relatives have 3 or more.
> 
> This picture is out a log cabin property, that has been in the family since before my grand parents were born.   It sits on a lake, and every thanksgiving, we gather together as a family reunion every single year.
> 
> So spare me your "ya'll going to die out!" routine.   You don't scare me.   You don't scare my family.   You don't scare my relatives.  We're doing fine.  We're not worried about your "end of the white race" nonsense.  As if it matters.    Really.... as long as my family and relatives are all doing great, and are happy, and wealthy, and productive....
> 
> We really don't care that much about your screaming and wailing.
> 
> Now if your screaming and wailing makes you feel better about yourself somehow.... ok I guess.  Just seems really sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel sorry for that black kid surrounded by all that.
Click to expand...


Why?   He's actually one of the brightest kids I know.  And he hates black racists people, which means he has good moral character.   I wager he'll go really far in life.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such a professional victim mentality you have..
> 
> 
> 
> I AM a victim. You are 100% correct about my victim hood. So why won't u address the current state of systematic white supremacy ?
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not whitey blowing out the brains of black kids.  Y'all are shooting each other.  That's not whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does a black person who has killed another black person affect white people ?
> 
> Because don't sit here and act like you care if a black person has killed another black person
Click to expand...


Pretty sad that you are a victim.  I don't see many people who claim to be victims, succeed in life.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Paul has (or makes) white male friends?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't have any white friends.
> 
> Blacks and whites can't be friends in a system of white supremacy.
Click to expand...


I have dozens of black, Asian, and Latino friends.  
We have several in our extended family.
I guess you must be full of crap.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you label an entire ethnic group, you're a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm racist.
Click to expand...


At least you admit to being an evil person.  That means it is possible you could change yourself for the better.


----------



## Andylusion

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's from my families facebook page.   See all those beautiful people?   They are from 4 generations of my family.  About half that group, not all obviously, but roughly half are millionaires.  And there are many more that live far away, and could not make it there in 2017..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why are they millionaires?
> Was it because they forced slaves to work for them?  No.
> Was it because they got so many government benefits?  probably not.
> Was it because they robbed people and looted stores?  I doubt it.
> 
> Was it because they were smart, innovative and worked hard?   Probably that's it.
Click to expand...


Yup.  All true.   Let's see... we have a glassware engineer, two pediatricians, a doctor, a pipe-fitter, some welders, a couple of farmers, one works for the city sewer system, and fixes both electrical and plumbing under the city.

Between hard work, and wisely investing in debt-free land purchases..... yeah.   That's how you end up millionaires.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stop listening to Ben Shapiro, Richard Spencer, or reading  the Breitbart website dude*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anybody do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Carry on listening them lol
Click to expand...


We will.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such a professional victim mentality you have..
> 
> 
> 
> I AM a victim. You are 100% correct about my victim hood. So why won't u address the current state of systematic white supremacy ?
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not whitey blowing out the brains of black kids.  Y'all are shooting each other.  That's not whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does a black person who has killed another black person affect white people ?
> 
> Because don't sit here and act like you care if a black person has killed another black person
Click to expand...

You're very ill.


----------



## JoeMoma

Paul Essien said:


> And how does a black person who has killed another black person affect white people ?
> 
> Because don't sit here and act like you care if a black person has killed another black person



Are you saying that Black Lives Don't Matter?   Well Damn!


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeMoma said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a black person who has killed another black person affect white people ?
> 
> Because don't sit here and act like you care if a black person has killed another black person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Black Lives Don't Matter?   Well Damn!
Click to expand...

Never said that. 

White pp generally speaking are not bothered if a black person kills a black person. 

So why are you talking about something that dont bother uout ?

Affer all if someone said "Why are white ppl worrying about Muslims n 9-11 when whites have killed more whites than Muslims have ever killed"

You would have a problem with that.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stop listening to Ben Shapiro, Richard Spencer, or reading  the Breitbart website dude*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anybody do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Carry on listening them lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will.
Click to expand...

Cool. The past present and future of black ppl concern me the most and in that history white ppl are the main evil.

I don't care about white people the way you do. And I'm sure you don't care about black people the way I do. So at least that's understood.


----------



## Asclepias

JoeMoma said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a black person who has killed another black person affect white people ?
> 
> Because don't sit here and act like you care if a black person has killed another black person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Black Lives Don't Matter?   Well Damn!
Click to expand...

Not to white people.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do you understand the difference between equality of opportunity, and equality of outcome?
> 
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies have not only demonstrated that anti-white discrimination takes place in Ivy League admissions, in favor of blacks, but it has very precisely calculated exactly how large the discrimination is as an bonus/demerit to SAT scores.
> 
> 
> Your denial is delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I understand when I read BULLSHIT.  And bullshit bears no resemblance to fact.
> If opportunity is not provided, a positive outcome typically is not recognized. Its called  linear Even you should know that. There are no statistics that support you assertion of anti white discrimination on a widescale basis.
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies still reflect a far lower admission rate for black applicants as well as a very strong possibilty that Asian students are discriminated against
> in favor of white students.
> 
> You insistence of the existence of anti white discrimination is what's truly delusional. If this was really happening there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. But even if opportunity IS provided, that does not mean that equal outcome will be achieved. Thus you insistence on focusing on outcome as "proof" is just factually wrong.
> 
> 
> 2. Of course the overall admission rate is lower. Blacks educational outcome, k-12 is abysmal due the the high rate of illegitimacy. But that does not mean the the blacks that apply are not discriminated in favor of, to the tune of an impact of over 300 SAT points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.
> 
> If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes
> who play water polo or Lacrosse.
> 
> Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
Click to expand...




1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?


2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.

3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stop listening to Ben Shapiro, Richard Spencer, or reading  the Breitbart website dude*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anybody do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Carry on listening them lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. The past present and future of black ppl concern me the most and in that history white ppl are the main evil.
> 
> I don't care about white people the way you do. And I'm sure you don't care about black people the way I do. So at least that's understood.
Click to expand...



Your racism is noted and held against you. 


You are a bad person.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Paul,
It's good that you are honest about having no white friends.  but dayum....
You are one dumb ass MoFo.  

THINK FOOL!
a LOT of white people sacrificed to help set black people free in Colonial America and ever since.
Yep, there's a lot of racist ass hole white people.  A lot.  But not ALL.  Not even close.
In your 1 cubic inch mind all white people are equally bad.   That's just STUPID !!!!!

Fools like YOU make white people that gave up a lot to help blacks sorry they did .


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I understand when I read BULLSHIT.  And bullshit bears no resemblance to fact.
> If opportunity is not provided, a positive outcome typically is not recognized. Its called  linear Even you should know that. There are no statistics that support you assertion of anti white discrimination on a widescale basis.
> 
> 2. Peer reviewed academic studies still reflect a far lower admission rate for black applicants as well as a very strong possibilty that Asian students are discriminated against
> in favor of white students.
> 
> You insistence of the existence of anti white discrimination is what's truly delusional. If this was really happening there would be anarchy in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. But even if opportunity IS provided, that does not mean that equal outcome will be achieved. Thus you insistence on focusing on outcome as "proof" is just factually wrong.
> 
> 
> 2. Of course the overall admission rate is lower. Blacks educational outcome, k-12 is abysmal due the the high rate of illegitimacy. But that does not mean the the blacks that apply are not discriminated in favor of, to the tune of an impact of over 300 SAT points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.
> 
> If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes
> who play water polo or Lacrosse.
> 
> Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
Click to expand...


1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.

2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
  in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.


3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..

Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.


That is not dishonest. It is the truth.

Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.


----------



## Asclepias

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. But even if opportunity IS provided, that does not mean that equal outcome will be achieved. Thus you insistence on focusing on outcome as "proof" is just factually wrong.
> 
> 
> 2. Of course the overall admission rate is lower. Blacks educational outcome, k-12 is abysmal due the the high rate of illegitimacy. But that does not mean the the blacks that apply are not discriminated in favor of, to the tune of an impact of over 300 SAT points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.
> 
> If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes
> who play water polo or Lacrosse.
> 
> Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.
> 
> 2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
> in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
> And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..
> 
> Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.
> 
> 
> That is not dishonest. It is the truth.
> 
> Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.
Click to expand...

The very thought that white people are discriminated against in this country for anything is laughable, ludicrous, and obviously the result of some low hanging fruit white boy that is too lazy to get of his ass..


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. But even if opportunity IS provided, that does not mean that equal outcome will be achieved. Thus you insistence on focusing on outcome as "proof" is just factually wrong.
> 
> 
> 2. Of course the overall admission rate is lower. Blacks educational outcome, k-12 is abysmal due the the high rate of illegitimacy. But that does not mean the the blacks that apply are not discriminated in favor of, to the tune of an impact of over 300 SAT points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.
> 
> If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes
> who play water polo or Lacrosse.
> 
> Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.
> 
> 2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
> in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
> And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..
> 
> Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.
> 
> 
> That is not dishonest. It is the truth.
> 
> Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.
Click to expand...


*Preach!*


----------



## Chuz Life

Damn

This brother looks kind of white.


----------



## IM2

Chuz Life said:


> Damn
> 
> This brother looks kind of white.



He is white. And so what's your point because more unnamed blacks are shot.


----------



## Chuz Life

IM2 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
> 
> This brother looks kind of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is white. And so what's your point because more unnamed blacks are shot.
Click to expand...



Is there any possibility at all that more "unarmed" blacks do the stupid shit that puts them in harms way, where they can have a higher chance of being shot? 

I've yet to see anyone of any race get shot, when they are in complete compliance and cooperate with the cops.


----------



## IM2

Chuz Life said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
> 
> This brother looks kind of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is white. And so what's your point because more unnamed blacks are shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any possibility at all that more "unarmed" blacks do the stupid shit that puts them in harms way, where they can have a higher chance of being shot?
> 
> I've yet to see anyone of any race get shot, when they are in complete compliance and cooperate with the cops.
Click to expand...


Well things just don't work the same for blacks.


----------



## Chuz Life

IM2 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
> 
> This brother looks kind of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is white. And so what's your point because more unnamed blacks are shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any possibility at all that more "unarmed" blacks do the stupid shit that puts them in harms way, where they can have a higher chance of being shot?
> 
> I've yet to see anyone of any race get shot, when they are in complete compliance and cooperate with the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well things just don't work the same for blacks.
Click to expand...


Your video does not tell or show what led up to the shooting.


----------



## Kim Wexler

I'm sorry but I didn't even read the whole original post. I as a white female can tell you that white Privledge must mean paying your bills on time and that more is expected of you. No free pass here. I grew up in L.A and went to a school where I was the only white kid. I put up with DAILY bullying and sexual harrassment for being white and the teachers didn't do Jack shit. 

By the way if white Privledge does exist then why in the HELL would we want to give it up? So we can make a worse future for our own children? If white people don't look out for their own race NO ONE will. Other races as a whole don't give a shit about white genocide. Whites are being killed for their land in South Africa but no one gives a crap about that. Oh white people deserve it because theyre sooo evil. Sorry but the whites of today don't owe anyone anything. Whites as a whole in the world are actually a minority. If whites don't start sticking up for their own race they will be doomed.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The floor is yours
> 
> Show me the hundreds of cases where black men were in armed confrontations with the police and they walked out alive ?
Click to expand...

he said criminals--not armed jackasses 
so if the black is an armed confrontation with the cops, it's wrong if the cops shoot the jackass???!!!


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu look sad. You want to dig into the study to find a by school breakdown, ask for the link, and I will give it to you.
> Pretending that I have not more than met your challenge, is making you look stupider than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stop listening to Ben Shapiro, Richard Spencer, or reading  the Breitbart website dude*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anybody do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Carry on listening them lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. The past present and future of black ppl concern me the most and in that history white ppl are the main evil.
> 
> I don't care about white people the way you do. And I'm sure you don't care about black people the way I do. So at least that's understood.
Click to expand...


You openly admitted that you yourself are evil in a prior post.

You no longer have any credible complaint against white people, when you said about yourself "Yes, I am racists".

No one cares what an evil person says.  First fix yourself, before you complain about others.


----------



## Paul Essien

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Paul,
> It's good that you are honest about having no white friends.  but dayum....


There is no friendships between blacks and whites


BasicHumanUnit said:


> You are one dumb ass MoFo.


OK


BasicHumanUnit said:


> THINK FOOL!


Right


BasicHumanUnit said:


> a LOT of white people sacrificed to help set black people free in Colonial America and ever since.


Who ? Free from what ? Whites never wanted slavery to end and when slavery ended did racism just stop ? And all the doors were open to black people ? Get the fk out my face. Slavery was just the first stage of white supremacy. You argument is like rapist wanting credit because he's stop raping.


BasicHumanUnit said:


> Yep, there's a lot of racist ass hole white people.  A lot.  But not ALL.  Not even close


No. All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking: certain beliefs, stereotypes, assumptions, and judgments about others and themselves. 

So in countries where beliefs in white superiority and domination have been historically placed then everyone in such places will have soaked up some of that conditioning. 

All whites have been conditioned to accept white dominance and to believe that white dominance is a preferable arrangement for the society in which they live, the neighborhoods in which they live, the places where they work


BasicHumanUnit said:


> Fools like YOU make white people that gave up a lot to help blacks sorry they did .


That's code for saying you ungrateful little n*gger

Statements like this plays to whites super inflated EGOs. Almost reminds me of an only child syndrome. The white mindset has to have their way and if not they will throw a HUGE tantrum

White people have helped blacks ? Really ? Yeah because whites have a great track record *a*t handling the affairs of black people and other people of colour*:* genocide, slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, taking their land, taking their children, screwing up their countries, Vietnam, El Salvador, Chile, Gaza, Congo and on and on.  

What most whites will never admit is how dependent they really are on us. They cannot survive without pillage and theft but, due to their deep mental sickness and arrogance, they cannot accept this fact as truth so they flip the script to make themselves out to be the parental figure for all of man. When they screw up, they turn around and blame the victims for their own oppression! If we were not around, they would swallow each other alive.

I am so grateful to be black.

I find it funny how whites feel the desire to tell black peoole how to behave, what to think and how to feel. Yet, they are virtually SILENT when it comes to their own behaving foolishly or criminally.

And your the same person who will argue that he's not racist and insist that there some good white people.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The floor is yours
> 
> Show me the hundreds of cases where black men were in armed confrontations with the police and they walked out alive ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said criminals--not armed jackasses
> so if the black is an armed confrontation with the cops, it's wrong if the cops shoot the jackass???!!!
Click to expand...

If your black then you're a criminal to white supremacist cops.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> You openly admitted that you yourself are evil in a prior post.


Where did I say I was evil ?


Andylusion said:


> You no longer have any credible complaint against white people, when you said about yourself "Yes, I am racists".


I am racist. I already know

But two things make it different

It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites
I'm honest about being racist.
I don't want black people to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.


Andylusion said:


> No one cares what an evil person says.  First fix yourself, before you complain about others.


I don't about you but when I think of a white supremacist. I think of the nicest acting white people out there. Racism is not maintained by evil people. White supremacy is maintained by people who most think are normal.

So when I think of a white supremacist I think of Ellen







I think of Tom Hanks






I don't think of this


----------



## JoeMoma

Ellen is a lesbian supremacist.  Being a lesbian is more important to her than being white.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeMoma said:


> Ellen is a lesbian supremacist.  Being a lesbian is more important to her than being white.


Some of the most prominent white LGBT people are Alt-Right and even many of the “liberal” ones supported Trump. Many ppl in the white LGBT community prioritize whiteness over sexuality.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. But even if opportunity IS provided, that does not mean that equal outcome will be achieved. Thus you insistence on focusing on outcome as "proof" is just factually wrong.
> 
> 
> 2. Of course the overall admission rate is lower. Blacks educational outcome, k-12 is abysmal due the the high rate of illegitimacy. But that does not mean the the blacks that apply are not discriminated in favor of, to the tune of an impact of over 300 SAT points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.
> 
> If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes
> who play water polo or Lacrosse.
> 
> Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.
> 
> 2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
> in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
> And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..
> 
> Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.
> 
> 
> That is not dishonest. It is the truth.
> 
> Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.
Click to expand...




1. So explain that in greater detail.


2. Your stonewalling is noted and dismissed.

3. Your desire for equal outcomes despite the huge problems in the black community, is a request for MORE discrimination than already exists.


Instead of more discrimination to put a band aid on the problems in the black community, why don't we address the problems in the black community?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> 1. So explain that in greater detail.
> 
> 
> 2. Your stonewalling is noted and dismissed.
> 
> 3. Your desire for equal outcomes despite the huge problems in the black community, is a request for MORE discrimination than already exists.
> 
> 
> Instead of more discrimination to put a band aid on the problems in the black community, why don't we address the problems in the black community?


Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group

The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia are white people


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.
> 
> If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes
> who play water polo or Lacrosse.
> 
> Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.
> 
> 2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
> in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
> And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..
> 
> Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.
> 
> 
> That is not dishonest. It is the truth.
> 
> Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very thought that white people are discriminated against in this country for anything is laughable, ludicrous, and obviously the result of some low hanging fruit white boy that is too lazy to get of his ass..
Click to expand...



The discrimination has been documented and linked. YOur flat denial, is nothing but dishonest stonewalling.


And you are an asshole.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> The discrimination has been documented and linked


Why don’t you get angry at the University of Michigan (And many uni's in America) who give out 16 points to kids from certain lily-white Upper Peninsulas ?

And 4 points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni ?

And 10 points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools ?

And 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students) ?

Na. To you this is seen as perfectly fair, and not at all racially preferential. Right ?

People say blacks should "work hard and stop looking for handouts" but when blacks achieve they are chomping at the bits to find reasons why blacks don’t deserve to sit at the table ?

Which is it ?

They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.

College admissions is nothing but game.

It’s not just a cold statistical numbers score that you naively think it is..

They can and do say anything to black students "_your application was late_" “_it got lost_” "_We don’t like your essay_"............. *ANYTHING*.

Our black ass is not getting in - No matter what.

They reserve over 60% of seats for white students at most schools, graduate and undergraduate and then about 10-20% for asians and Indians.

If a white person lame cry baby ass can't wiggle in one of those spots, that's their own fault.

*We are taking no one's spots trust me.*

You have a legacy and being a legacy only works if you have a trust fund and your parents have been donating a good % of their annual salary to the school or your dad holds political office or your parents are fortune 500 CEOs, COOs, CFOs or CAOs.

Anyone else, it's still a crap shot.

It might get your resume an extra 5 second glance but if they see average jobs and medium income zip-code on your application, you can forget about it.

Blaming the handful of black people that get in is ridiculous. More Black Americans are becoming doctors (despite the obstacles set for black people) and non-blacks hate to see a black person who is superior to them in anything and become bitter and jealous.

There have been people who have tried (And failed) This was this guy called Vijay Chokalingam






He's Mindy Kalling’s brother. That’s Mindy Kaling the actress who starred in the the Mindy Project






He (Vijay Chokalingam) wrote a book about how he pretended to be a black man to get into uni’s with the same score that he could not get into as Asian man to prove that this system is racist to Asians and white and biased to black.

He shaved the hair of his head off n all that shit and applied as a black man





He had a 3.1 GPA and MCAT score of 31Q.

He submitted applications to medical school and an essay to 26 top and middle-tier medical schools around the country named “Jojo Chokalingam”

He claims he was admitted to St. Louis University School of Medicine.

This is ranked #57th in the country and that was evidence of “less stringent” standards for black applicants.

What he did not say was that he was rejected from most of the medical schools he applied to:

Columbia University,
Cornell University
George Washington University
Mount Sinai
University of Nebraska
Nobay
University of Pittsburgh
University of Rochester
University of Pennsylvania
Washington University
University of Wisconsin
Yale University
Case Western.
He withdrew his application from quite a few schools when he realized that those rejections would go against his agenda those included Vanderbilt University and Harvard University and a few others.

But he made a *BIG DEAL* that he received an invitation to apply from other schools based on his MCAT score (mostly lower-tier schools such as Ohio University) without noting that he received those letters for no other reason than his MCAT score actually was within the range acceptable to these schools.

This clown (as a black man) was rejected from 93% of schools he applied to but he wanted everyone to focus on the fact that he was accepted into a single medical school.


----------



## Kim Wexler

I didn't read all your posts. But I caught the bit that you don't care about white people. So why should we give any considerstion into what you say? People like you wont be happy until white people are all slaves, or on the streets groveling before non whites. 
There are a lot of STUPID self loathing white liberals who would agree with you. But there are a lot if us who are sick of being blamed for other people's problems. Instead of whining about an entire race why don't YOU do something to make black communities better? Or is that too much work? Why is everything left up to white people? Take responsibility for yourself. I was picked on by mostly Mexicans and some blacks and sexually harrassed by them but I don't blame all mexican and black people. Only a loser would blame an entire race for their problems.


----------



## Asclepias

Chuz Life said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
> 
> This brother looks kind of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is white. And so what's your point because more unnamed blacks are shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any possibility at all that more "unarmed" blacks do the stupid shit that puts them in harms way, where they can have a higher chance of being shot?
> 
> I've yet to see anyone of any race get shot, when they are in complete compliance and cooperate with the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well things just don't work the same for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your video does not tell or show what led up to the shooting.
Click to expand...


Whats your excuse on this one?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.
> 
> 2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
> in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
> And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..
> 
> Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.
> 
> 
> That is not dishonest. It is the truth.
> 
> Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very thought that white people are discriminated against in this country for anything is laughable, ludicrous, and obviously the result of some low hanging fruit white boy that is too lazy to get of his ass..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The discrimination has been documented and linked. YOur flat denial, is nothing but dishonest stonewalling.
> 
> 
> And you are an asshole.
Click to expand...

There is no discrimination and just because you wrote something down it doesnt count as being documented. 

And you are a lice head.


----------



## IM2

Chuz Life said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
> 
> This brother looks kind of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is white. And so what's your point because more unnamed blacks are shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any possibility at all that more "unarmed" blacks do the stupid shit that puts them in harms way, where they can have a higher chance of being shot?
> 
> I've yet to see anyone of any race get shot, when they are in complete compliance and cooperate with the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well things just don't work the same for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your video does not tell or show what led up to the shooting.
Click to expand...


Yes it does.


----------



## IM2

Kim Wexler said:


> I'm sorry but I didn't even read the whole original post. I as a white female can tell you that white Privledge must mean paying your bills on time and that more is expected of you. No free pass here. I grew up in L.A and went to a school where I was the only white kid. I put up with DAILY bullying and sexual harrassment for being white and the teachers didn't do Jack shit.
> 
> By the way if white Privledge does exist then why in the HELL would we want to give it up? So we can make a worse future for our own children? If white people don't look out for their own race NO ONE will. Other races as a whole don't give a shit about white genocide. Whites are being killed for their land in South Africa but no one gives a crap about that. Oh white people deserve it because theyre sooo evil. Sorry but the whites of today don't owe anyone anything. Whites as a whole in the world are actually a minority. If whites don't start sticking up for their own race they will be doomed.



Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com


----------



## Kim Wexler

Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.


----------



## Asclepias

Kim Wexler said:


> Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.


Who determines who is best?


----------



## Kim Wexler

Asclepias said:


> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines who is best?
Click to expand...


The person who owns the fucking company. They should have a right to hire whoever the hell they want.


----------



## Asclepias

Kim Wexler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines who is best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person who owns the fucking company. They should have a right to hire whoever the hell they want.
Click to expand...

Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldnt hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.


----------



## Kim Wexler

Asclepias said:


> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines who is best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person who owns the fucking company. They should have a right to hire whoever the hell they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldnt hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.
Click to expand...


Then why don't blacks start their own companies and hire their own people? You saying people like that Bitch Oprah don't have privledge? Afraid of a level playing field? What planet are you on? Come to L.A. they'll be forced to give you a job wither you're qualified or not. Why do us whites ALWAYS have to cater to you? What's in it for us? Do you really think all white people are pussified doormats who are waiting to cater to all non white people? Pull your head out if the sand.


----------



## IM2

Essen is not the one.

Stick with somebody like Jahrman. That's more your speed.

Because we are black and unapologetic. You racists run your mouths off about not having white guilt. We damn sure aren't going to feel guilty for blasting your racist asses. 

*AMEN BROTHER ESSEN!*


----------



## Asclepias

Kim Wexler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines who is best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person who owns the fucking company. They should have a right to hire whoever the hell they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldnt hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why don't blacks start their own companies and hire their own people? You saying people like that Bitch Oprah don't have privledge? Afraid of a level playing field? What planet are you on? Come to L.A. they'll be forced to give you a job wither you're qualified or not. Why do us whites ALWAYS have to cater to you? What's in it for us? Do you really think all white people are pussified doormats who are waiting to cater to all non white people? Pull your head out if the sand.
Click to expand...

We did that and whites attacked them and burned them to the ground out of embarrassment and jealousy.  Whats your next excuse?


----------



## Dale Smith

Asclepias said:


> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines who is best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person who owns the fucking company. They should have a right to hire whoever the hell they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldnt hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why don't blacks start their own companies and hire their own people? You saying people like that Bitch Oprah don't have privledge? Afraid of a level playing field? What planet are you on? Come to L.A. they'll be forced to give you a job wither you're qualified or not. Why do us whites ALWAYS have to cater to you? What's in it for us? Do you really think all white people are pussified doormats who are waiting to cater to all non white people? Pull your head out if the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did that and whites attacked them and burned them to the ground out of embarrassment and jealousy.  Whats your next excuse?
Click to expand...



HOLY fuck! I would be embarrassed to even say that someone had the power to "keep me down" because I lacked the where-with-all. I would have too much fucking pride to give them the satisfaction....but here you are....crawlin' and begging for "relief" from the very ones YOU claim have kept you down....

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuz Life

IM2 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
> 
> This brother looks kind of white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is white. And so what's your point because more unnamed blacks are shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any possibility at all that more "unarmed" blacks do the stupid shit that puts them in harms way, where they can have a higher chance of being shot?
> 
> I've yet to see anyone of any race get shot, when they are in complete compliance and cooperate with the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well things just don't work the same for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your video does not tell or show what led up to the shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does.
Click to expand...


Show me the part of your video where the black dude was face down and begging for his life like the white dude was in the hotel hall.


----------



## Asclepias

Dale Smith said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines who is best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person who owns the fucking company. They should have a right to hire whoever the hell they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldnt hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why don't blacks start their own companies and hire their own people? You saying people like that Bitch Oprah don't have privledge? Afraid of a level playing field? What planet are you on? Come to L.A. they'll be forced to give you a job wither you're qualified or not. Why do us whites ALWAYS have to cater to you? What's in it for us? Do you really think all white people are pussified doormats who are waiting to cater to all non white people? Pull your head out if the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did that and whites attacked them and burned them to the ground out of embarrassment and jealousy.  Whats your next excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY fuck! I would be embarrassed to even say that someone had the power to "keep me down" because I lacked the where-with-all. I would have too much fucking pride to give them the satisfaction....but here you are....crawlin' and begging for "relief" from the very ones YOU claim have kept you down....
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Why would I be embarrassed about the facts?  There are way more whites than Blacks here in the US and they own the systems and resources. I cant help it if they need a head start. They are the ones that should be embarrassed. They are the ones that cant compete without having the rules and laws on their side.


----------



## Dale Smith

Asclepias said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person who owns the fucking company. They should have a right to hire whoever the hell they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldnt hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why don't blacks start their own companies and hire their own people? You saying people like that Bitch Oprah don't have privledge? Afraid of a level playing field? What planet are you on? Come to L.A. they'll be forced to give you a job wither you're qualified or not. Why do us whites ALWAYS have to cater to you? What's in it for us? Do you really think all white people are pussified doormats who are waiting to cater to all non white people? Pull your head out if the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did that and whites attacked them and burned them to the ground out of embarrassment and jealousy.  Whats your next excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY fuck! I would be embarrassed to even say that someone had the power to "keep me down" because I lacked the where-with-all. I would have too much fucking pride to give them the satisfaction....but here you are....crawlin' and begging for "relief" from the very ones YOU claim have kept you down....
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be embarrassed about the facts?  There are way more whites than Blacks here in the US and they own the systems and resources. I cant help it if they need a head start. They are the ones that should be embarrassed. They are the ones that cant compete without having the rules and laws on their side.
Click to expand...


Beg and crawl, Asclepias.........beg and crawl before the ones that you believe have kept you down. Keep stoking the flames of hatred of those with a different skin tint that have succeeded like Asians, Hispanics, Indians, etc, etc......it's not the tint of your skin that keeps you down, it's how thin it is when faced with some ugly truths that you can't bear to face.


----------



## Paul Essien

Kim Wexler said:


> Then why don't blacks start their own companies and hire their own people?


White supremacists would sabotage it.

Rosewood in the early part of the last century ?






A thriving black community living independent of whites was burned to the ground by white supremacists.

Not 2 mention Bruce’s Beach, Black Wall Street, Bronzeville in Chicago and Black Baltimore during the days of sailing ships all show a pattern of White officials making extraordinary efforts to cut black business development off at the knees.

*Black degradation is essential 2 White supremacists.*

Thriving Black business districts and countries and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology.

The Tulsa Riot in the early part of the last century.






Same again. Thriving black community. Blew up by white ppl with the aid of the US government.

Growth of ones own country can't happen in isolation. It has to be within an agreed shared global structure which includes everyone. While the ideology and controlling structure of white supremacy remains firmly in place, restrictions will ultimately always apply to black nations.

Its no different to slaves growing their own independent business on the plantation. Sooner or later if its successful the master will want a cut of any of the profits or control of it. Eventually either dominating it completely, eliminating it to avoid unfavorable competition or even having it challenge the plantation slave institution itself.



Kim Wexler said:


> You saying people like that Bitch Oprah don't have privledge?


Oprah is one woman. One person and she's ok because although she occasionally tackled racism on her show,  she was VERY careful about not seeming to overdo it because whites supremacists would have taken her show off there air. She has been allowed to have her success.

End of the day she is still under the system of white supremacy and that was shown when she was kept out of a Paris boutique because they thought negroes can't afford expensive handbags.


Kim Wexler said:


> Why do us whites ALWAYS have to cater to you? What's in it for us?


Cater to you ? Please. Whites never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.

Whites are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If they were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago! This is what they fear most but will NEVER dare admit.

Why can’t black people just die? How is it possible that we are still here? You must ask yourselves that question everyday.


----------



## Asclepias

Dale Smith said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldnt hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't blacks start their own companies and hire their own people? You saying people like that Bitch Oprah don't have privledge? Afraid of a level playing field? What planet are you on? Come to L.A. they'll be forced to give you a job wither you're qualified or not. Why do us whites ALWAYS have to cater to you? What's in it for us? Do you really think all white people are pussified doormats who are waiting to cater to all non white people? Pull your head out if the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did that and whites attacked them and burned them to the ground out of embarrassment and jealousy.  Whats your next excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY fuck! I would be embarrassed to even say that someone had the power to "keep me down" because I lacked the where-with-all. I would have too much fucking pride to give them the satisfaction....but here you are....crawlin' and begging for "relief" from the very ones YOU claim have kept you down....
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be embarrassed about the facts?  There are way more whites than Blacks here in the US and they own the systems and resources. I cant help it if they need a head start. They are the ones that should be embarrassed. They are the ones that cant compete without having the rules and laws on their side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beg and crawl, Asclepias.........beg and crawl before the ones that you believe have kept you down. Keep stoking the flames of hatred of those with a different skin tint that have succeeded like Asians, Hispanics, Indians, etc, etc......it's not the tint of your skin that keeps you down, it's how thin it is when faced with some ugly truths that you can't bear to face.
Click to expand...

I dont have to beg and crawl. All I have to do is point out that whites need a head start and that Blacks are going to have to build from within because whites are too racist and they are afraid of competing with Blacks.


----------



## IM2

Kim Wexler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines who is best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person who owns the fucking company. They should have a right to hire whoever the hell they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldnt hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why don't blacks start their own companies and hire their own people? You saying people like that Bitch Oprah don't have privledge? Afraid of a level playing field? What planet are you on? Come to L.A. they'll be forced to give you a job wither you're qualified or not. Why do us whites ALWAYS have to cater to you? What's in it for us? Do you really think all white people are pussified doormats who are waiting to cater to all non white people? Pull your head out if the sand.
Click to expand...


There Are 2 Million Black-Owned Businesses In The U.S. — 10 Little Known Facts About Black Entrepreneurs

African Americans make up more than 13% of the U.S. population, but only own 7% of the businesses.

You are ignorant. So let me show you again why you need to STFU.

Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com

Since you are part of the demographic that benefits most from AA, more than likely businesses in LA are forced to hire unqualified white women and not blacks. So when you talk about catering, why do we need to cater to white women?

And if you don't like what Times says,

White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents
Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
Study Shows That Affirmative Action Is Disproportionately More Beneficial To White Women Than Blacks
White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents 
https://www.coursehero.com/file/p7ko2ul/White-women-are-the-biggest-beneficiaries-of-affirmative-action-Because-of/?tm_source=shareasale&utm_campaign=sharea&utm_medium=affiliate

Finally why should we give a flying f---- about your sexual harassment when you don't care about our being harassed because of race? There are 46 million blacks and telling us about Oprah when for the large majority of b;acks it's like this:

*The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.

The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters

shows just how racist ad ignorant you truly are.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You openly admitted that you yourself are evil in a prior post.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You no longer have any credible complaint against white people, when you said about yourself "Yes, I am racists".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am racist. I already know
> 
> But two things make it different
> 
> It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites
> I'm honest about being racist.
> I don't want black people to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what an evil person says.  First fix yourself, before you complain about others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't about you but when I think of a white supremacist. I think of the nicest acting white people out there. Racism is not maintained by evil people. White supremacy is maintained by people who most think are normal.
> 
> So when I think of a white supremacist I think of Ellen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think of Tom Hanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think of this
Click to expand...


*Where did I say I was evil ?*
(one line later)
*I am racist. I already know*

There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.


*It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
*I'm honest about being racist.*
Which changes nothing.  You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.

*I don't about you but when I think of a white supremacist. I think of the nicest acting white people out there. Racism is not maintained by evil people.*

You have the right to be wrong.   But you are still both wrong, and evil.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't blacks start their own companies and hire their own people?
> 
> 
> 
> White supremacists would sabotage it.
> 
> Rosewood in the early part of the last century ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thriving black community living independent of whites was burned to the ground by white supremacists.
> 
> Not 2 mention Bruce’s Beach, Black Wall Street, Bronzeville in Chicago and Black Baltimore during the days of sailing ships all show a pattern of White officials making extraordinary efforts to cut black business development off at the knees.
> 
> *Black degradation is essential 2 White supremacists.*
> 
> Thriving Black business districts and countries and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology.
> 
> The Tulsa Riot in the early part of the last century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same again. Thriving black community. Blew up by white ppl with the aid of the US government.
> 
> Growth of ones own country can't happen in isolation. It has to be within an agreed shared global structure which includes everyone. While the ideology and controlling structure of white supremacy remains firmly in place, restrictions will ultimately always apply to black nations.
> 
> Its no different to slaves growing their own independent business on the plantation. Sooner or later if its successful the master will want a cut of any of the profits or control of it. Eventually either dominating it completely, eliminating it to avoid unfavorable competition or even having it challenge the plantation slave institution itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saying people like that Bitch Oprah don't have privledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oprah is one woman. One person and she's ok because although she occasionally tackled racism on her show,  she was VERY careful about not seeming to overdo it because whites supremacists would have taken her show off there air. She has been allowed to have her success.
> 
> End of the day she is still under the system of white supremacy and that was shown when she was kept out of a Paris boutique because they thought negroes can't afford expensive handbags.
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do us whites ALWAYS have to cater to you? What's in it for us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cater to you ? Please. Whites never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.
> 
> Whites are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If they were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago! This is what they fear most but will NEVER dare admit.
> 
> Why can’t black people just die? How is it possible that we are still here? You must ask yourselves that question everyday.
Click to expand...


What does anything you said here, have to do with what has happened today? 

Please explain to me how many "Rosewood" type events have happened in the last 10 years, 20 years, 30 years?

Please list in detail each black town burned to the ground in the relevant past.


----------



## IM2

*Study Outlines Policy Steps to Reduce Racial Wealth Gap*
March 10, 2015
Katie Johnston       

If black families had the same opportunities that white families have to increase their incomes through investments, retirement plans, and other asset-building measures, it would reduce the wealth gap between the two groups by nearly $45,000, or 43 percent, according to a report out Tuesday. For Latino families, it would reduce the gap by more than almost $52,000, or 50 percent.

Similarly, if rates of home ownership were equalized, the wealth gap would decrease by 31 percent for black families and 28 percent for Latinos.

The report, by Brandeis University and the New York public policy organization *Demos*, found that the significant wealth divide between white households and those of people of color is exacerbated by historically unjust public policies, and changes to policies that affect home ownership, education, and income could go a long way toward reducing these racial inequities.

The median white household had assets of $111,146 in 2011, compared to $7,113 for the median black household and $8,348 for Latinos. [...]

“The racial wealth gap is large because we instituted it in public policy historically and continue to make public policies that exacerbate the problems,” said report coauthor *Catherine Ruetschlin*, a senior policy analyst at Demos. The goal, she said, “is to find new opportunities to address the way that we’re constantly perpetuating this disparity between black, white and Latino families.”

Study Outlines Policy Steps to Reduce Racial Wealth Gap | Demos

And for those using the, _"What does anything you said here, have to do with what has happened today?"_ bullshit:

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
*
Since everything was in the past, you should be able to do this. If you cannot, drop the excuses.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The floor is yours
> 
> Show me the hundreds of cases where black men were in armed confrontations with the police and they walked out alive ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said criminals--not armed jackasses
> so if the black is an armed confrontation with the cops, it's wrong if the cops shoot the jackass???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your black then you're a criminal to white supremacist cops.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The floor is yours
> 
> Show me the hundreds of cases where black men were in armed confrontations with the police and they walked out alive ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said criminals--not armed jackasses
> so if the black is an armed confrontation with the cops, it's wrong if the cops shoot the jackass???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your black then you're a criminal to white supremacist cops.
Click to expand...

the facts/stats back up Impuretrash
there are about* 30 MILLION* calls for police assistance *-not *counting traffic stops
blacks commit crime at many times the rate of whites
yet


> In 2016, the police fatally shot *233 blacks,* the *vast majority armed and dangerous*, according to the Washington Post. The paper categorized only 16 black male victims of police shootings as “unarmed.” That classification masks assaults against officers and violent resistance to arrest.


the cops are doing a great job at NOT shooting
https://nypost.com/2017/09/26/all-that-kneeling-ignores-the-real-cause-of-soaring-black-homicides/
https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/rpa11.pdf
etc etc


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In the majority of situational life experiences, opportunity  plays an important part in positive outcome. You are implying that an unusual occurance is responsible for  a non existent widespread system of anti white discrimination, and that makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 2. You can't have it both ways. Blacks are not displacing whites in college admissions or in the workforce.
> 
> If you are so concerned about college admissions for white students who do not come from wealthy families, your concerns would be more logical if they were directed at the obvious favors granted to students who are the beneficiaries of "legacy admissions", or Ivy Leaugue athletes
> who play water polo or Lacrosse.
> 
> Those are the fat cats who get the legitimate favors based on nepotism, not the MINUSCULE numbers of  impoverished black or brown students who get a one in a million chance to attend college and possibly break the cycle of generational poverty that he or she otherwise  would have likely been destined to live in. And even with the chance to attend college will be less likely to be hired at the same compensation for the same job that a white applicant with no college would.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> College Sports Are Affirmative Action for Rich White Students
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.
> 
> 2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
> in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
> And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..
> 
> Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.
> 
> 
> That is not dishonest. It is the truth.
> 
> Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So explain that in greater detail.
> 
> 
> 2. Your stonewalling is noted and dismissed.
> 
> 3. Your desire for equal outcomes despite the huge problems in the black community, is a request for MORE discrimination than already exists.
> 
> 
> Instead of more discrimination to put a band aid on the problems in the black community, why don't we address the problems in the black community?
Click to expand...


1. There is nothing to explain. If you cannot understand such a simplistic concept, there is nothing for me to attempt to explain.

2. If you consider "stonewalling" to be the equivalent of dismissing/disagreeing with your insistence of anti white discrimination existing, that is not really my problem.

3. This has nothing to do with "my desire for equal outcomes" as you claim, because that would require me having a dog in a fight that is not worth my time.  I simply stated the truth. The fact is that your insisting that the group with the most favorable outcomes is being discriminated against is not even logical.


3. "We"? You have no vested interest or concern for anything regarding the black community, in fact it is obvious that your belief is that any positive gain within what you refer to as the "black community" is at the expense of the white community.

And..............

There is NO ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Wexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines who is best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person who owns the fucking company. They should have a right to hire whoever the hell they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldnt hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.
Click to expand...


And before AA, the same ones who would not hire minorities would also not hire females....and that includes white females....and if they did, in most cases it was to be a coffee making, phone answering servant.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.




You're a racist and you're stupid, but other than that you're a worthless pile of shit.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist and you're stupid, but other than that you're a worthless pile of shit.
Click to expand...


Apparently you are talking about yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

*


Andylusion said:



			Where did I say I was evil ?
		
Click to expand...

*


Andylusion said:


> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.


You don't have to be evil to be racist.

I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.

Because racial stereotypes about black people serve as a mechanism of justification for white supremacists like you who would gladly discriminate. 

The white employer who believes black folks don’t make good employees can rationalize that as good business and not racial. 

The landlord who refuses to rent an apartment to someone whose last address was in the black area could rationalize that the grounds that they're not gonna to take care of the property. 

A teacher who was teaching blk kids in school can justify tracking them into remedial classes because they believe those children are not going to attend college, and aren’t capable of more advanced work.

The cop who kills a black man will justify and say he felt threatened.

And they could do this while insisting that the decisions had nothing to do with race,

It's black people who have to battle to convince employers that they aren’t lazy, aren’t unreliable, aren’t criminals, and aren’t crackheads. How we constantly have to try and convince social workers that they aren’t bad parents. How we constantly have to try and convince police that they aren’t drug dealers. How we constantly have to try and convince teachers that they want to learn.


Andylusion said:


> What does anything you said here, have to do with what has happened today?


Today is built on yesterday and Tomorrow us built on Today.

Whites want to take pride in the good things from their past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with them – like slavery, genocide and rights not fought for. 

*You can't have it both ways.*

If the inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites. 

*You can't claim one without the other.*

Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then if anyone else would have done the same thing then the same goes for the inventions too.


Andylusion said:


> Please explain to me how many "Rosewood" type events have happened in the last 10 years, 20 years, 30 years?


OK. I'll explain.

It does not have to be a Rosewood type of event. 

Racism towards black people is mainly economic 

The reason why whites resorted to bombing Rosewood is because they dropped the ball and their arrogance made them think "_These dumb negroes can't do anything for themselves_"

So most "Rosewood" type of events have been in stopping a Rosewood from ever happening again.

How do they that ?

Once again.

Racism towards black people is mainly economic. 

So whites have to make sure black areas are economically deprived and black people as group are economically deprived. 

White people don't mind a LeBron, Jay Z, Diddy, Oprah Beyonce.

They don't mind some black people having money because for one they'll make sure that none of their money is passed down because they'll make sure that their kids and family don't own any of the rights to their shit and two they control them.

But black people (As a group) living well independent of white control ?






That's what all the land problems in South Africa are truly. 

White people can't stand to see black people (As a group) doing well. Hell you try being a black man in a 5 Star hotel.

*That's kryptonite to many whites. *

They HATE black people being around nice sh*t. "Hey - dude. What do you do ? Do you play NBA ? Are you a rapper ?"

Whites always wanna know your business when your in places they don't think you should be.

So since Rosewood whites have used zoning laws which tightly restricted where black people were allowed to live.

So black families often had to double-up in small apartments, which were often shit holes because the white landlords had little incentive to improve their properties, since they knew there was nowhere else for black tenants to turn.

Then in the 1930s, the government began offering low-interest loans through the Federal Housing Administration. Over a thirty-year period about $100 billion in home equity was loaned mainly whites middle-class. There would be few if any loans for blacks seeking to move to mostly white areas either.

As if this wasn’t bad enough ? Whites then began this “urban renewal” sh*t which meant low-and-moderate-income family housing was to be replaced by office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots. 

So black areas have remained isolated, with lots of poverty and the problems that come with it, including higher crime rates, family breakdown.

But whites have never had to worry about a landlord taking one look at u, or maybe just speaking with u on the phone and guessing your race, and then telling u the last unit was just rented. Whites have never had to consider that perhaps getting a place to live might be about more than your credit, collateral, income and good attitude. But for black people ? We have never had the luxury of believing that those were the only relevant factors, they never have been.

Not to mention the fact that white supremacy is global thing so they're dropping bombs on black people all over the world.







Andylusion said:


> Please list in detail each black town burned to the ground in the relevant past.








The MOVE bombing was where Philadelphia police in the US bombed the house of MOVE, a Black back-to-nature movement. Eleven people were killed. Five were children, ages 5 to 13. The fire department stood right there and did nothing for an hour as the fire spread, destroying 61 houses in the mostly Black, West Philly neighbourhood.

No CVS pharmacy was damaged. The grand jury saw no crime. No one was ever sent to prison.

This is why America is a tyranny, even a small group of black people living like this, together in peace and harmony is enough of a threat that they need to be bombed from the air. America has never been bombed from the air EXCEPT in the cases of the Greenwood District of Tulsa, Oklahoma in 1921 and the MOVE organization in 1985, which destroyed two city blocks of homes in West Philadelphia. Over a 1,000 people were left homeless in the Tulsa bombing and 250 people were left homeless in the West Philadelphia neighborhood bombing.

A few years back you had the Flint water crisis. There Governor Rick Snyder of Michigan knowingly poisoned children, causing permanent brain damage in up to 8,000, two-thirds of them Black. The US government’s Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) knew the water was unsafe – and did nothing.







Not to mention the fact that black people are still last-hired and first fired and it's doesn't even matter if the black person is educated or more qualified. And if black person wants to start his own business then he/she will have to deal with white supremacist banks who will tell him (Politely) to go away.

Do you want more ? I gotta a lot more for you if you want some more of this work.


----------



## IM2

*ALL RISE!*

Class is in session.

Professor- The Honorable Paul Essen


----------



## IM2

The story is here.

That was in the past. Tell me what happens now.....


----------



## Paul Essien

The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2 said:


> The story is here.
> 
> That was in the past. Tell me what happens now.....


Cool. My bad. I'll delete it.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.



Yep they sure do.


----------



## Indeependent

Paul Essien said:


> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.


What’s your take on Farakahn?


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The story is here.
> 
> That was in the past. Tell me what happens now.....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. My bad. I'll delete it.
Click to expand...


Keep it up. These liars need to be shown their lies everywhere possible.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
Click to expand...


We ain't talking about Farakhan son. This is what you whites do all the time. Address what this white man said.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We ain't talking about Farakhan son. This is what you whites do all the time. Address what this white man said.
Click to expand...

One Rabbi who I never heard of vs a man who tours the world stirring up hatred of Whites, Christians and Jews.


----------



## Paul Essien

Indeependent said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
Click to expand...

I think Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and he's someone whose community work with black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.


----------



## Indeependent

Paul Essien said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and he's someone whose community work with black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.
Click to expand...

Being a Black Hitler is good for Blacks...
OK!


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
Click to expand...


A racists is by definition, evil.   If you think more of someone, or less of someone, without any merit or evidence based reason... that is in itself evil.

You are an evil person.   You are a racists.


----------



## Paul Essien

Indeependent said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and he's someone whose community work with black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a Black Hitler is good for Blacks...
> OK!
Click to expand...

When was the last time you had to worry about whether or not Farrakhan or those the NOI was going to discriminate against u ? 

Members of the Nation Of Islam or black folks in general, have a much greater likelihood of being the victims of discrimination at white hands. Farrakhan never led a nation into war on false pretense. Farrakhan never bombed a pharmaceutical factory in Sudan (responsible for making almost all of the drugs needed to fight major illness in that poor nation) on the false claim that it was a lab for chemical weapons. 

Farrakhan never overthrew any foreign governments that had been elected by their people. Farrakhan didn’t bomb the home of a foreign leader, killing his daughter in the process, or arm a rebel group in Nicaragua responsible for the deaths of over 30,000 civilians, or give guns to governments in El Salvador and Guatemala that regularly tortured and executed their people. 

Black Hitler ? Yeah right


----------



## Indeependent

Paul Essien said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and he's someone whose community work with black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a Black Hitler is good for Blacks...
> OK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you had to worry about whether or not Farrakhan or those the NOI was going to discriminate against u ?
> 
> Members of the Nation Of Islam or black folks in general, have a much greater likelihood of being the victims of discrimination at white hands. Farrakhan never led a nation into war on false pretense. Farrakhan never bombed a pharmaceutical factory in Sudan (responsible for making almost all of the drugs needed to fight major illness in that poor nation) on the false claim that it was a lab for chemical weapons.
> 
> Farrakhan never overthrew any foreign governments that had been elected by their people. Farrakhan didn’t bomb the home of a foreign leader, killing his daughter in the process, or arm a rebel group in Nicaragua responsible for the deaths of over 30,000 civilians, or give guns to governments in El Salvador and Guatemala that regularly tortured and executed their people.
> 
> Black Hitler ? Yeah right
Click to expand...

Black Hitler.
I have had the “pleasure”’of viewing his unedited speeches.
The media edits out how much he hates Whites and Christians.
He’s a piece of feces.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We ain't talking about Farakhan son. This is what you whites do all the time. Address what this white man said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One Rabbi who I never heard of vs a man who tours the world stirring up hatred of Whites, Christians and Jews.
Click to expand...


Whites create the hate they get. Address what this white man sad, your excuse is dead.

This is written by a black Jew. Don't try pulling up  sentence to argue your racist POV.

Opinion | Stop Weaponizing Louis Farrakhan Against Black Jews
White Jewish Racism


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and he's someone whose community work with black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a Black Hitler is good for Blacks...
> OK!
Click to expand...


Farrakhan is not a black hitler. Not even close.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and he's someone whose community work with black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a Black Hitler is good for Blacks...
> OK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you had to worry about whether or not Farrakhan or those the NOI was going to discriminate against u ?
> 
> Members of the Nation Of Islam or black folks in general, have a much greater likelihood of being the victims of discrimination at white hands. Farrakhan never led a nation into war on false pretense. Farrakhan never bombed a pharmaceutical factory in Sudan (responsible for making almost all of the drugs needed to fight major illness in that poor nation) on the false claim that it was a lab for chemical weapons.
> 
> Farrakhan never overthrew any foreign governments that had been elected by their people. Farrakhan didn’t bomb the home of a foreign leader, killing his daughter in the process, or arm a rebel group in Nicaragua responsible for the deaths of over 30,000 civilians, or give guns to governments in El Salvador and Guatemala that regularly tortured and executed their people.
> 
> Black Hitler ? Yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black Hitler.
> I have had the “pleasure”’of viewing his unedited speeches.
> The media edits out how much he hates Whites and Christians.
> He’s a piece of feces.
Click to expand...


He dislikes whites because whites have been racist. You are the piece of feces.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and he's someone whose community work with black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a Black Hitler is good for Blacks...
> OK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you had to worry about whether or not Farrakhan or those the NOI was going to discriminate against u ?
> 
> Members of the Nation Of Islam or black folks in general, have a much greater likelihood of being the victims of discrimination at white hands. Farrakhan never led a nation into war on false pretense. Farrakhan never bombed a pharmaceutical factory in Sudan (responsible for making almost all of the drugs needed to fight major illness in that poor nation) on the false claim that it was a lab for chemical weapons.
> 
> Farrakhan never overthrew any foreign governments that had been elected by their people. Farrakhan didn’t bomb the home of a foreign leader, killing his daughter in the process, or arm a rebel group in Nicaragua responsible for the deaths of over 30,000 civilians, or give guns to governments in El Salvador and Guatemala that regularly tortured and executed their people.
> 
> Black Hitler ? Yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black Hitler.
> I have had the “pleasure”’of viewing his unedited speeches.
> The media edits out how much he hates Whites and Christians.
> He’s a piece of feces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He dislikes whites because whites have been racist. You are the piece of feces.
Click to expand...

Cool story...


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A racists is by definition, evil.   If you think more of someone, or less of someone, without any merit or evidence based reason... that is in itself evil.
> 
> You are an evil person.   You are a racists.
Click to expand...


Except we have about 400 years of merit and evidence we use when we talk about whites.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A racists is by definition, evil.   If you think more of someone, or less of someone, without any merit or evidence based reason... that is in itself evil.
> 
> You are an evil person.   You are a racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except we have about 400 years of merit and evidence we use when we talk about whites.
Click to expand...

50 years of welfare certainly haven’t done Blacks any good.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and he's someone whose community work with black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Black Hitler is good for Blacks...
> OK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you had to worry about whether or not Farrakhan or those the NOI was going to discriminate against u ?
> 
> Members of the Nation Of Islam or black folks in general, have a much greater likelihood of being the victims of discrimination at white hands. Farrakhan never led a nation into war on false pretense. Farrakhan never bombed a pharmaceutical factory in Sudan (responsible for making almost all of the drugs needed to fight major illness in that poor nation) on the false claim that it was a lab for chemical weapons.
> 
> Farrakhan never overthrew any foreign governments that had been elected by their people. Farrakhan didn’t bomb the home of a foreign leader, killing his daughter in the process, or arm a rebel group in Nicaragua responsible for the deaths of over 30,000 civilians, or give guns to governments in El Salvador and Guatemala that regularly tortured and executed their people.
> 
> Black Hitler ? Yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black Hitler.
> I have had the “pleasure”’of viewing his unedited speeches.
> The media edits out how much he hates Whites and Christians.
> He’s a piece of feces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He dislikes whites because whites have been racist. You are the piece of feces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story...
Click to expand...


We understand that you can't handle the truth.

White fragility.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A racists is by definition, evil.   If you think more of someone, or less of someone, without any merit or evidence based reason... that is in itself evil.
> 
> You are an evil person.   You are a racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except we have about 400 years of merit and evidence we use when we talk about whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare certainly haven’t done Blacks any good.
Click to expand...


Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.


----------



## Paul Essien

Indeependent said:


> Black Hitler.
> I have had the “pleasure”’of viewing his unedited speeches.
> The media edits out how much he hates Whites and Christians.
> He’s a piece of feces.


But

You still get the job
You still get the loan
You still get the car
You still get the house
You kids don't get their brains blown out
Your areas don't get gentrified
You can pretty much go anywhere in the world, set up shop and no-one would have a problem
So tell me how is Farrakhan or the NOI making your life hard again ?


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jewish community needs to address their anti-black racism towards black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your take on Farakahn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Farrakhan is an important voice in black America and he's someone whose community work with black men has been constructive where many other efforts to reach them have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being a Black Hitler is good for Blacks...
> OK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you had to worry about whether or not Farrakhan or those the NOI was going to discriminate against u ?
> 
> Members of the Nation Of Islam or black folks in general, have a much greater likelihood of being the victims of discrimination at white hands. Farrakhan never led a nation into war on false pretense. Farrakhan never bombed a pharmaceutical factory in Sudan (responsible for making almost all of the drugs needed to fight major illness in that poor nation) on the false claim that it was a lab for chemical weapons.
> 
> Farrakhan never overthrew any foreign governments that had been elected by their people. Farrakhan didn’t bomb the home of a foreign leader, killing his daughter in the process, or arm a rebel group in Nicaragua responsible for the deaths of over 30,000 civilians, or give guns to governments in El Salvador and Guatemala that regularly tortured and executed their people.
> 
> Black Hitler ? Yeah right
Click to expand...


Saying that someone who doesn't have the power to do extremely terrible things, means he's good, is a false argument.

Yeah, Farrakhan hasn't done any of those things.... only because he can't.   A large number of statements Farrakhan has made, indicate that he would do all of those terrible things, if he had the power to do so.

And we've seen this before.   People who said a bunch of bad stuff, and never did it before... once in power they do those terrible things.

Regardless, are you suggesting that Bill Clinton was racists?    While I would agree that the bombing of the Sudan Aspirin factory was based on really crappy evidence, and in retrospect was a terrible move.  The only good side to this, was that it exposed the utterly biased nature of the mass media.  If Trump or Bush had conducted such an action on such utterly worthless evidence, the media would have strung them both up.    We know this because Bush had tons of evidence for his action, and the media strung him up.

But to suggest that this had anything to do with racism, is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A racists is by definition, evil.   If you think more of someone, or less of someone, without any merit or evidence based reason... that is in itself evil.
> 
> You are an evil person.   You are a racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except we have about 400 years of merit and evidence we use when we talk about whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare certainly haven’t done Blacks any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
Click to expand...

Elaborate on this welfare...


----------



## Indeependent

Paul Essien said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Hitler.
> I have had the “pleasure”’of viewing his unedited speeches.
> The media edits out how much he hates Whites and Christians.
> He’s a piece of feces.
> 
> 
> 
> But
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the car
> You still get the house
> You kids don't get their brains blown out
> Your areas don't get gentrified
> You can pretty much go anywhere in the world, set up shop and no-one would have a problem
> So tell me how is Farrakhan or the NOI making your life hard again ?
Click to expand...

The Black blue Collar workers in Uniondale and Roosevelt get the above *because* they’re Black.

They default and consolidate every 2 or 3 years.
Maybe you need to move.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Hitler.
> I have had the “pleasure”’of viewing his unedited speeches.
> The media edits out how much he hates Whites and Christians.
> He’s a piece of feces.
> 
> 
> 
> But
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the car
> You still get the house
> You kids don't get their brains blown out
> Your areas don't get gentrified
> You can pretty much go anywhere in the world, set up shop and no-one would have a problem
> So tell me how is Farrakhan or the NOI making your life hard again ?
Click to expand...


*Your kids get their brains blown out because you failed to raise them right.*

White kids that walk into trouble, get their brains blown out too.   Has nothing to do with skin color.  Has to do with your incompetence as a parent.

We had a parents at a church nearby, have their kids going crazy.  They shipped their kid off to a boarding school, where they had a military boot camp style training to whip them into shape.    The kid recovered from his stupidity.

Had a pastor of a church tell his teenage son, that if he didn't cut it out, he was going to disown him, and toss him to the street.   His kid snapped out of his idiocy, and started working a job.

Don't blame society, on your incompetence as a parent.   Good parents, both black and white, put the hammer down on their kids, and teach them how to live as a responsible adult.   If you don't, and your kid hangs with a bunch of delinquents.... that's on you.

*Black people get jobs all the time.*

One of the contractors that setup the networks in my fortune 1000 company, is a black guy that knows his business.  He's paid a heck of a lot more than me. 


"Do you believe that race plays a part in wealth distribution?"

"Today?  No.  You and I... we're proof."

*You still get the loan too.*

Debt in the black community is not significantly lower than in the rest of society.

*You still get the car*

Show me the black guy with $20,000 in cash, who can't get the car.

*You don't want gentrified?*

So you don't want gentrification?  You want to live in a decaying, dilapidated, crime infested, impoverished area for eternity?  
That's funny.  You want to keep your people in misery?      You make some of the dumbest arguments I have ever seen.   You see a bunch of black people living in squalor, misery, filth, poverty, crime, and decay.... and then complain if it changes?  You really are an idiot.

What that statement proves to me is that the people who are keeping black people down the most, are other black people.   You should be the biggest supporter of gentrification on this forum.   Turning black impoverished communities into rich black communities, should be your highest goal.  Not keeping them impoverished.

*Anyone willing to adapt, can pretty much go anywhere in the world, set up shop and no-one would have a problem.*

Whose fault is that?

You want to know why Asians make more money, and have a higher standard of living, than any immigrant group, and even better than whites?   It's really simple.  The Asian mindset is to adapt.

We had an Asian immigrant from Laos.   She changed her name to "Jessica".   Her real name is terribly difficult to say.  She came here without knowing English.  She and her Husband both, not only learned English, but also learned CNC machining.  Then they both got jobs, and now earn $100K a year combined.

People who adapt, succeed.  People who demand you call them Shequila, and demand you respect their different culture, and complain about Christmas, and demand you talk about Kwanzaa and other idiotic, non-American non-holidays....  do not succeed much.

And that is true universally.   Any country on the face of the Earth, that you go there, and then try and impose the culture of the country you left, on the culture of the country you are going to.... you will end up having a difficult time, and you have no one to blame but yourself.

That's on you.  You make choices, you reap the consequences for those choices.

90% of your complaints against whites, is simply you complaining about the natural results of your choices.

Had a roommate that would go and randomly buy chocolate cakes.  They were way overweight.  A year later, they were crying because they got diabetes.   The only difference between that person, and people like you, is that you would start complaining it is because of the white man that you got diabetes.

But the reality is, 90% of where you are, and the situation you are in, is due to the choices you have made.


----------



## Andylusion

Zimbabwe shuts down internet amid protests over $12 per gallon gas

Is this do to white racism, somehow?


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> If the inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.



No, it isn't.  Because everyone, everywhere had slaves, including the black people who owned black slaves, and sold them to white merchants.

You just condemned your own people, with your statement.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Saying that someone who doesn't have the power to do extremely terrible things, means he's good, is a false argument.


So what extremely terrible things has Farrakhan said he would do ? 


Andylusion said:


> Yeah, Farrakhan hasn't done any of those things.... only because he can't.


Exactly. So we agree. He has not done a thing.


Andylusion said:


> A large number of statements Farrakhan has made, indicate that he would do all of those terrible things, if he had the power to do so.


Like what ? What has he said he would do ? And why are bothered about what could happen and not what has happened and what is happening ?


Andylusion said:


> And we've seen this before.   People who said a bunch of bad stuff, and never did it before... once in power they do those terrible things.


When Farrakhan and members of the NOI begin chaining, lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back in every imaginable way and HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling Farrakhan and members of the Nation of Islam racists or hateful make sense.


Andylusion said:


> Regardless, are you suggesting that Bill Clinton was racists?


The Clintons are hard core white supremacists.






No wonder Hilary Clinton was so close the Former KKK leader Robert Byrd











He was Hillary Clinton's mentor.










Also Bill Clinton fathered a biracial child that he conceived with a black prostitute named Bobbi. 






To this day Clinton does not acknowledge his half-black son and owes back child support for 18 years constituting millions of dollars in arrears.
Bill Clinton and created a police state against black people. His wife HRC call blacks super predator. She supported the welfare reform thanks to Bill Clinton. Put millions of black children into poverty. At the same time he was locking up their parents.

Not to mention how the Clinton foundation screwed over Haiti







Andylusion said:


> While I would agree that the bombing of the Sudan Aspirin factory was based on really crappy evidence, and in retrospect was a terrible move.  The only good side to this, was that it exposed the utterly biased nature of the mass media.  If Trump or Bush had conducted such an action on such utterly worthless evidence, the media would have strung them both up.    We know this because Bush had tons of evidence for his action, and the media strung him up.


O right. Yeah there is always a good side to black people to a white supremacist.

See here's thing dude

Stop trying to go logical. You can't logically justify white supremacy because you'll just go round in circles


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A racists is by definition, evil.   If you think more of someone, or less of someone, without any merit or evidence based reason... that is in itself evil.
> 
> You are an evil person.   You are a racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except we have about 400 years of merit and evidence we use when we talk about whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare certainly haven’t done Blacks any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
Click to expand...


Read American history.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> White kids that walk into trouble, get their brains blown out too.


OK. Let's stop right here and tackle this point first

Show me examples of unarmed white kids getting their brains blown out.


Andylusion said:


> Has nothing to do with skin color.  Has to do with your incompetence as a parent.


Show me examples of unarmed white kids getting their brains blown out.


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Hitler.
> I have had the “pleasure”’of viewing his unedited speeches.
> The media edits out how much he hates Whites and Christians.
> He’s a piece of feces.
> 
> 
> 
> But
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the car
> You still get the house
> You kids don't get their brains blown out
> Your areas don't get gentrified
> You can pretty much go anywhere in the world, set up shop and no-one would have a problem
> So tell me how is Farrakhan or the NOI making your life hard again ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your kids get their brains blown out because you failed to raise them right.*
> 
> White kids that walk into trouble, get their brains blown out too.   Has nothing to do with skin color.  Has to do with your incompetence as a parent.
> 
> We had a parents at a church nearby, have their kids going crazy.  They shipped their kid off to a boarding school, where they had a military boot camp style training to whip them into shape.    The kid recovered from his stupidity.
> 
> Had a pastor of a church tell his teenage son, that if he didn't cut it out, he was going to disown him, and toss him to the street.   His kid snapped out of his idiocy, and started working a job.
> 
> Don't blame society, on your incompetence as a parent.   Good parents, both black and white, put the hammer down on their kids, and teach them how to live as a responsible adult.   If you don't, and your kid hangs with a bunch of delinquents.... that's on you.
> 
> *Black people get jobs all the time.*
> 
> One of the contractors that setup the networks in my fortune 1000 company, is a black guy that knows his business.  He's paid a heck of a lot more than me.
> 
> 
> "Do you believe that race plays a part in wealth distribution?"
> 
> "Today?  No.  You and I... we're proof."
> 
> *You still get the loan too.*
> 
> Debt in the black community is not significantly lower than in the rest of society.
> 
> *You still get the car*
> 
> Show me the black guy with $20,000 in cash, who can't get the car.
> 
> *You don't want gentrified?*
> 
> So you don't want gentrification?  You want to live in a decaying, dilapidated, crime infested, impoverished area for eternity?
> That's funny.  You want to keep your people in misery?      You make some of the dumbest arguments I have ever seen.   You see a bunch of black people living in squalor, misery, filth, poverty, crime, and decay.... and then complain if it changes?  You really are an idiot.
> 
> What that statement proves to me is that the people who are keeping black people down the most, are other black people.   You should be the biggest supporter of gentrification on this forum.   Turning black impoverished communities into rich black communities, should be your highest goal.  Not keeping them impoverished.
> 
> *Anyone willing to adapt, can pretty much go anywhere in the world, set up shop and no-one would have a problem.*
> 
> Whose fault is that?
> 
> You want to know why Asians make more money, and have a higher standard of living, than any immigrant group, and even better than whites?   It's really simple.  The Asian mindset is to adapt.
> 
> We had an Asian immigrant from Laos.   She changed her name to "Jessica".   Her real name is terribly difficult to say.  She came here without knowing English.  She and her Husband both, not only learned English, but also learned CNC machining.  Then they both got jobs, and now earn $100K a year combined.
> 
> People who adapt, succeed.  People who demand you call them Shequila, and demand you respect their different culture, and complain about Christmas, and demand you talk about Kwanzaa and other idiotic, non-American non-holidays....  do not succeed much.
> 
> And that is true universally.   Any country on the face of the Earth, that you go there, and then try and impose the culture of the country you left, on the culture of the country you are going to.... you will end up having a difficult time, and you have no one to blame but yourself.
> 
> That's on you.  You make choices, you reap the consequences for those choices.
> 
> 90% of your complaints against whites, is simply you complaining about the natural results of your choices.
> 
> Had a roommate that would go and randomly buy chocolate cakes.  They were way overweight.  A year later, they were crying because they got diabetes.   The only difference between that person, and people like you, is that you would start complaining it is because of the white man that you got diabetes.
> 
> But the reality is, 90% of where you are, and the situation you are in, is due to the choices you have made.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

All these words that end up saying nothing.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> A racists is by definition, evil.   If you think more of someone, or less of someone, without any merit or evidence based reason... that is in itself evil.
> 
> You are an evil person.   You are a racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except we have about 400 years of merit and evidence we use when we talk about whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare certainly haven’t done Blacks any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read American history.
Click to expand...

I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that someone who doesn't have the power to do extremely terrible things, means he's good, is a false argument.
> 
> 
> 
> So what extremely terrible things has Farrakhan said he would do ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Farrakhan hasn't done any of those things.... only because he can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. So we agree. He has not done a thing.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> A large number of statements Farrakhan has made, indicate that he would do all of those terrible things, if he had the power to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what ? What has he said he would do ? And why are bothered about what could happen and not what has happened and what is happening ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we've seen this before.   People who said a bunch of bad stuff, and never did it before... once in power they do those terrible things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Farrakhan and members of the NOI begin chaining, lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back in every imaginable way and HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling Farrakhan and members of the Nation of Islam racists or hateful make sense.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, are you suggesting that Bill Clinton was racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Clintons are hard core white supremacists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder Hilary Clinton was so close the Former KKK leader Robert Byrd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was Hillary Clinton's mentor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Bill Clinton fathered a biracial child that he conceived with a black prostitute named Bobbi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this day Clinton does not acknowledge his half-black son and owes back child support for 18 years constituting millions of dollars in arrears.
> Bill Clinton and created a police state against black people. His wife HRC call blacks super predator. She supported the welfare reform thanks to Bill Clinton. Put millions of black children into poverty. At the same time he was locking up their parents.
> 
> Not to mention how the Clinton foundation screwed over Haiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I would agree that the bombing of the Sudan Aspirin factory was based on really crappy evidence, and in retrospect was a terrible move.  The only good side to this, was that it exposed the utterly biased nature of the mass media.  If Trump or Bush had conducted such an action on such utterly worthless evidence, the media would have strung them both up.    We know this because Bush had tons of evidence for his action, and the media strung him up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O right. Yeah there is always a good side to black people to a white supremacist.
> 
> See here's thing dude
> 
> Stop trying to go logical. See once a white person tries to go logical about white supremacy with me. It's over. Because for one I know your mind works. I know how you think. I know what your gonna say before you say it.
Click to expand...


*See here's thing dude*

*Stop trying to go logical. See once a white person tries to go logical about white supremacy with me. It's over. Because for one I know your mind works. I know how you think. I know what your gonna say before you say it.*

You know what I'm going to say before I say it?   Arrogant much? lol

Your response was to not respond to a single thing, and then tell me not be logical.

You really want a discussion without logic. 

That actually makes sense, now that I think about it, because you have been completely illogical in most of this thread.

Now if you a have a problem with a specific person like Bill Clinton.....   that's fine... but how about you deal with the vast numbers of black men that are not taking care of their black babies?    How about you teach your women virtue, so they don't get used by men, whether white or black?

See every time you attack this person over here, for doing X.... you have no credibility when your own people are not owning X.

It just makes you a hypocrite, and we already know you are an evil person.

As for that lunatic you keep supporting....
“Qadaffi’s a revolutionary, he’s my friend, he’s my brother. And I would never deny him because you don’t like him… I love him.”

“You see everybody always talk about Hitler exterminating six million Jews. That’s right. But don’t nobody ever ask what did they do to Hitler.”

He is a terrible and evil person.  The only reason he has not done anything like Qadaffi and Hitler, is because he hasn't had the power to do so.   He would if he could.  The only reason you can say "he hasn't done that" is because he has not been able to yet.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except we have about 400 years of merit and evidence we use when we talk about whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare certainly haven’t done Blacks any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
Click to expand...


We have had 53 years. whites 242.....






The Real Welfare Queen is Uneducated, Single and White | Breaking Brown
The biggest beneficiaries of the government safety net: Working-class whites

…..And you still get welfare.

Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?
Welfare Statistics: Government Spends More on Corporate Welfare Than..
The Real Welfare Problem: Government Giveaways to the Corporate 1%

You whites get every form of welfare that exists.

*"Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that line."*

Learn that when I say something you better act like I'm EF Hutton.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare certainly haven’t done Blacks any good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had 53 years. whites 242.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Welfare Queen is Uneducated, Single and White | Breaking Brown
> The biggest beneficiaries of the government safety net: Working-class whites
> 
> …..And you still get welfare.
> 
> Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?
> Welfare Statistics: Government Spends More on Corporate Welfare Than..
> The Real Welfare Problem: Government Giveaways to the Corporate 1%
> 
> You whites get every form of welfare that exists.
> 
> *"Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that line."*
> 
> Learn that when I say something you better act like I'm EF Hutton.
Click to expand...

Jews have had since 1952 and started their own businesses, went to school instead of the bar and didn’t get welfare.
The Irish and Italians made it without welfare.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Now if you a have a problem with a specific person like Bill Clinton.....   that's fine... but how about you deal with the vast numbers of black men that are not taking care of their black babies?    How about you teach your women virtue, so they don't get used by men, whether white or black?


You're getting desperate now

Your just throwing a load of mud at the wall and hoping one sticks. You go from Clinton, to Black adoption, now you want to go the black fatherless-ness.

Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?






Why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.


----------



## Indeependent

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you a have a problem with a specific person like Bill Clinton.....   that's fine... but how about you deal with the vast numbers of black men that are not taking care of their black babies?    How about you teach your women virtue, so they don't get used by men, whether white or black?
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting desperate now
> 
> Your just throwing a load of mud at the wall and hoping one sticks. You go from Clinton, to Black adoption, now you want to go the black fatherless-ness.
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
Click to expand...

Where’s the White Al Sharpton?


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you a have a problem with a specific person like Bill Clinton.....   that's fine... but how about you deal with the vast numbers of black men that are not taking care of their black babies?    How about you teach your women virtue, so they don't get used by men, whether white or black?
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting desperate now
> 
> Your just throwing a load of mud at the wall and hoping one sticks. You go from Clinton, to Black adoption, now you want to go the black fatherless-ness.
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
Click to expand...


Why do I care about Iceland?  You are right, I don't care about Iceland.  I never suggested I cared.   What does Iceland have to do with anything?

The only reason I'm even talking about illegitimate children, is because you brought it up.  Why are you getting defensive, when you are the one the brought up the topic?

You bring up something.... then I smack it back in your face.... then you get all defensive.    If you can't handle this sparky, then don't bring it up.

And how did you jump on illegitimacy numbers, when we were talking about deadbeat fathers?  

Then you complain about me talking about black problems, when I'm white.   Then shouldn't you stop talk about white problems, when you are black?

Do you ever practice anything you preach all over this forum?   Or is this just a "do as I say, not as I do, because am an evil racists black man" thing?


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had 53 years. whites 242.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Welfare Queen is Uneducated, Single and White | Breaking Brown
> The biggest beneficiaries of the government safety net: Working-class whites
> 
> …..And you still get welfare.
> 
> Where Is The Outrage Over Corporate Welfare?
> Welfare Statistics: Government Spends More on Corporate Welfare Than..
> The Real Welfare Problem: Government Giveaways to the Corporate 1%
> 
> You whites get every form of welfare that exists.
> 
> *"Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that line."*
> 
> Learn that when I say something you better act like I'm EF Hutton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have had since 1952 and started their own businesses, went to school instead of the bar and didn’t get welfare.
> The Irish and Italians made it without welfare.
Click to expand...


White Jews owned slaves in the 1700's. The Irish and Italians are white.

So what lie are you going to try next?

The model minority?


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Why do I care about Iceland?  You are right, I don't care about Iceland.  I never suggested I cared.   What does Iceland have to do with anything?


Because Iceland is white and you are white. So how can white people talk about black fatherless-ness when whites top the list in fatherless-ness ?


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you a have a problem with a specific person like Bill Clinton.....   that's fine... but how about you deal with the vast numbers of black men that are not taking care of their black babies?    How about you teach your women virtue, so they don't get used by men, whether white or black?
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting desperate now
> 
> Your just throwing a load of mud at the wall and hoping one sticks. You go from Clinton, to Black adoption, now you want to go the black fatherless-ness.
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where’s the White Al Sharpton?
Click to expand...


The more relevant question is,

Where’s the black Rush Limbaugh?
Mike Savage?
Mark Levin?
Hugh Hewitt?
Sean Hannity?
Ben Shapiro?
Dennis Prager?
Alex Jones?
Richard Spencer?


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you a have a problem with a specific person like Bill Clinton.....   that's fine... but how about you deal with the vast numbers of black men that are not taking care of their black babies?    How about you teach your women virtue, so they don't get used by men, whether white or black?
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting desperate now
> 
> Your just throwing a load of mud at the wall and hoping one sticks. You go from Clinton, to Black adoption, now you want to go the black fatherless-ness.
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where’s the White Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more relevant question is,
> 
> Where’s the black Rush Limbaugh?
> Mike Savage?
> Mark Levin?
> Hugh Hewitt?
> Seam Hannity?
> Ben Shapiro?
> Dennis Prager?
> Alex Jones?
> Richard Spencer?
Click to expand...

9-9-9, but he’s an Uncle Tom.
Any Educated Black man who tells you to get your act together is instantly labeled an Uncle Tom.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Iceland?  You are right, I don't care about Iceland.  I never suggested I cared.   What does Iceland have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Iceland is white and you are white. So how can white people talk about black fatherless-ness when whites top the list in fatherless-ness ?
Click to expand...

There are almost 10 miilion fatherless black Americans and Iceland has a population of 350,000, so maybe 10,000 fatherless kids.

Wtf is wrong with you? Never mind, mathematics.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> There are almost 10 miilion fatherless black Americans and Iceland has a population of 350,000, so maybe 10,000 fatherless kids.
> 
> Wtf is wrong with you? Never mind, mathematics.


10 million fatherless black Americans. The Fk you get that figure from. There are only around 39 million black people in the USA. There aren't even 10 million black kids in the USA period (lol)


----------



## Andylusion

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Iceland?  You are right, I don't care about Iceland.  I never suggested I cared.   What does Iceland have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Iceland is white and you are white. So how can white people talk about black fatherless-ness when whites top the list in fatherless-ness ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are almost 10 miilion fatherless black Americans and Iceland has a population of 350,000, so maybe 10,000 fatherless kids.
> 
> Wtf is wrong with you? Never mind, mathematics.
Click to expand...


Doesn't even mean 'fatherless'.   You can be born out of wedlock, and have two stable parents living in the same house.

Fatherless, doesn't mean born out of wedlock.  You can have parents that had a baby, and then the father disappears.

What's why I was baffled by him even posting that completely irrelevant graph.   It had nothing to do with anything on this thread.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Doesn't even mean 'fatherless'.   You can be born out of wedlock, and have two stable parents living in the same house.
> 
> Fatherless, doesn't mean born out of wedlock.  You can have parents that had a baby, and then the father disappears.
> 
> What's why I was baffled by him even posting that completely irrelevant graph.   It had nothing to do with anything on this thread.


Because here's thing your not gonna switch the debate. All your talk about black fatherless is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do. 

I mean : A white person give lectures to black people about sexual misconduct ? Are you fkcing serious ? Are you serious ?

Even Elvis spent much of his adult life pursuing sexual encounters with 14 year old girls (who he called "cherries"). The book "Baby Lets Play House" goes into meticulous details about harems of 14 year old girls Elvis would have in his bedroom






Also this white guy





Or this white guy. A cop no less.





 And you want to talk about black people being irresponsible sexually ?


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you a have a problem with a specific person like Bill Clinton.....   that's fine... but how about you deal with the vast numbers of black men that are not taking care of their black babies?    How about you teach your women virtue, so they don't get used by men, whether white or black?
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting desperate now
> 
> Your just throwing a load of mud at the wall and hoping one sticks. You go from Clinton, to Black adoption, now you want to go the black fatherless-ness.
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where’s the White Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more relevant question is,
> 
> Where’s the black Rush Limbaugh?
> Mike Savage?
> Mark Levin?
> Hugh Hewitt?
> Seam Hannity?
> Ben Shapiro?
> Dennis Prager?
> Alex Jones?
> Richard Spencer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9-9-9, but he’s an Uncle Tom.
> Any Educated Black man who tells you to get your act together is instantly labeled an Uncle Tom.
Click to expand...


Considering that I hold a Masters, it means I am educated according to white standards.. The fact I ran organizations for much of 32 years means I've got my shit together. This means that when I call a man a tom, it is because he is a tom.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't even mean 'fatherless'.   You can be born out of wedlock, and have two stable parents living in the same house.
> 
> Fatherless, doesn't mean born out of wedlock.  You can have parents that had a baby, and then the father disappears.
> 
> What's why I was baffled by him even posting that completely irrelevant graph.   It had nothing to do with anything on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Because here's thing your not gonna switch the debate. All your talk about black fatherless is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> I mean : A white person give lectures to black people about sexual misconduct ? Are you fkcing serious ? Are you serious ?
> 
> Even Elvis spent much of his adult life pursuing sexual encounters with 14 year old girls (who he called "cherries"). The book "Baby Lets Play House" goes into meticulous details about harems of 14 year old girls Elvis would have in his bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this white guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this white guy. A cop no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to talk about black people being irresponsible sexually ?
Click to expand...


Don't forget this guy.






He raped 156 little girls.

But hey, he stayed home with his wife and chldren.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you a have a problem with a specific person like Bill Clinton.....   that's fine... but how about you deal with the vast numbers of black men that are not taking care of their black babies?    How about you teach your women virtue, so they don't get used by men, whether white or black?
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting desperate now
> 
> Your just throwing a load of mud at the wall and hoping one sticks. You go from Clinton, to Black adoption, now you want to go the black fatherless-ness.
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where’s the White Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more relevant question is,
> 
> Where’s the black Rush Limbaugh?
> Mike Savage?
> Mark Levin?
> Hugh Hewitt?
> Seam Hannity?
> Ben Shapiro?
> Dennis Prager?
> Alex Jones?
> Richard Spencer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9-9-9, but he’s an Uncle Tom.
> Any Educated Black man who tells you to get your act together is instantly labeled an Uncle Tom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering that I hold a Masters, it means I am educated according to white standards.. The fact I ran organizations for much of 32 years means I've got my shit together. This means that when I call a man a tom, it is because he is a tom.
Click to expand...

And the fact that you’re not complaining that all Blacks should attained what you’ve attained?

BTW, what is your Masters?


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

Another day and another black man dies "suspiciously" by the police






But let a black cop shoot and kill a white woman (Justin Damond) ? What happens ? The cop is charged with murder and the city's police chief get's fired


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Doesn't even mean 'fatherless'.   You can be born out of wedlock, and have two stable parents living in the same house.
> 
> Fatherless, doesn't mean born out of wedlock.  You can have parents that had a baby, and then the father disappears.
> 
> What's why I was baffled by him even posting that completely irrelevant graph.   It had nothing to do with anything on this thread.


Why don't you sort child molestors and rapists in the white community ?


----------



## abu afak

`
The problem in a nutshell



`


----------



## katsteve2012

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except we have about 400 years of merit and evidence we use when we talk about whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare certainly haven’t done Blacks any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
Click to expand...


European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.

Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network


----------



## Indeependent

katsteve2012 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare certainly haven’t done Blacks any good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
Click to expand...

50 years of welfare.
You can’t handle the truth.


----------



## katsteve2012

Indeependent said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
Click to expand...

 
There is some  truth" in the above link. You just refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Another day and another black man dies "suspiciously" by the police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But let a black cop shoot and kill a white woman (Justin Damond) ? What happens ? The cop is charged with murder and the city's police chief get's fired


How are those 2 stories comparable in any way? That woman wasnt fighting with the cops.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't even mean 'fatherless'.   You can be born out of wedlock, and have two stable parents living in the same house.
> 
> Fatherless, doesn't mean born out of wedlock.  You can have parents that had a baby, and then the father disappears.
> 
> What's why I was baffled by him even posting that completely irrelevant graph.   It had nothing to do with anything on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Because here's thing your not gonna switch the debate. All your talk about black fatherless is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> I mean : A white person give lectures to black people about sexual misconduct ? Are you fkcing serious ? Are you serious ?
> 
> Even Elvis spent much of his adult life pursuing sexual encounters with 14 year old girls (who he called "cherries"). The book "Baby Lets Play House" goes into meticulous details about harems of 14 year old girls Elvis would have in his bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this white guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this white guy. A cop no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to talk about black people being irresponsible sexually ?
Click to expand...


Nah, you are full of crap.   I didn't switch the debate, you did.  I didn't bring up something completely off topic.  You did.  I haven't been posting irreleveant graphs, and bringing up some sort of Jeopardy style pop quiz of unrelated factoids that have nothing to do with the discussion.  You have been the source of all of this.

And being the trash that you are, you can't even own it.

Was I the first to bring up someone ditching a black child?  No, I did not.  You did.

Now you are too childish to even own the discussion that you started.

Which goes back to my point, that your community has a lack of adult responsible male figures, and you right here, right now is my clear cut proof.

You have been pathetic and childish this entire thread.  You make my whole point.

If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you a have a problem with a specific person like Bill Clinton.....   that's fine... but how about you deal with the vast numbers of black men that are not taking care of their black babies?    How about you teach your women virtue, so they don't get used by men, whether white or black?
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting desperate now
> 
> Your just throwing a load of mud at the wall and hoping one sticks. You go from Clinton, to Black adoption, now you want to go the black fatherless-ness.
> 
> Can you explain to me why Iceland (One of the whitest countries you can find) a place where there no black people has the highest rates for father-lesness ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where’s the White Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The more relevant question is,
> 
> Where’s the black Rush Limbaugh?
> Mike Savage?
> Mark Levin?
> Hugh Hewitt?
> Sean Hannity?
> Ben Shapiro?
> Dennis Prager?
> Alex Jones?
> Richard Spencer?
Click to expand...

Her name is Ophra Winfrey.


----------



## Indeependent

katsteve2012 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some  truth" in the above link. You just refuse to acknowledge it.
Click to expand...

50 years of welfare.


----------



## katsteve2012

Indeependent said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> 
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some  truth" in the above link. You just refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
Click to expand...


Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
Click to expand...


242 years of welfare for whites.
You can’t handle the truth.


----------



## IM2

*Site Wide Rules And Guidelines:
*
The following Rules Apply Everywhere unless otherwise stated on USMB, including Posts, Chat Box, Private Messages, Visitor Messages, and Signatures:

*No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family and/or threats with the intent of interfering in or disrupting a member's life. Moderation may act on obvious Stalking and Harassment of members on the forums.
*
Why do whites here keep getting allowed to openly threaten and advocate race war?


----------



## Paul Essien

Indeependent said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering whites have gotten 242 years of welfare so far, it might be wise that you not use that lline.
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
Click to expand...




Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't even mean 'fatherless'.   You can be born out of wedlock, and have two stable parents living in the same house.
> 
> Fatherless, doesn't mean born out of wedlock.  You can have parents that had a baby, and then the father disappears.
> 
> What's why I was baffled by him even posting that completely irrelevant graph.   It had nothing to do with anything on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Because here's thing your not gonna switch the debate. All your talk about black fatherless is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> I mean : A white person give lectures to black people about sexual misconduct ? Are you fkcing serious ? Are you serious ?
> 
> Even Elvis spent much of his adult life pursuing sexual encounters with 14 year old girls (who he called "cherries"). The book "Baby Lets Play House" goes into meticulous details about harems of 14 year old girls Elvis would have in his bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this white guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this white guy. A cop no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to talk about black people being irresponsible sexually ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you are full of crap.   I didn't switch the debate, you did.  I didn't bring up something completely off topic.  You did.  I haven't been posting irreleveant graphs, and bringing up some sort of Jeopardy style pop quiz of unrelated factoids that have nothing to do with the discussion.  You have been the source of all of this.
> 
> And being the trash that you are, you can't even own it.
> 
> Was I the first to bring up someone ditching a black child?  No, I did not.  You did.
> 
> Now you are too childish to even own the discussion that you started.
> 
> Which goes back to my point, that your community has a lack of adult responsible male figures, and you right here, right now is my clear cut proof.
> 
> You have been pathetic and childish this entire thread.  You make my whole point.
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example.
Click to expand...

As I said before.

You try move the argument is moved from what white people to what you think black people do

And you are being dis-honest when you do this for two reason

1) You don't give crap. What ? You think Richard Spencer and other white supremacist think the way they do because some black man in Atlanta is not paying child support for his son ? Or some black guy in Washington ran out on his baby mother and never met his kid ? Is that you think ?

2) Long before there there was bogus stats complied about crime black people had to deal with white people's racism. Long before there was bogus stats absent black fathers black people had to deal with white people's racism. 

As I said before your's is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do. 

But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument directed not at black people but at white people themselves.

Whites know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since whites want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses. 

*Making up excuses is way easier.*

If whites can blame blacks, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!

Racism is vastly more common among whites than crime or fatherless-ness is among among blacks. Most whites are racist. It is more than just the Klan, but most whites do not see that because racism has been normalized among them.


Andylusion said:


> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example



Most white people hated MLK. He was seen as this loud mouth, uppity, rabble-rousing, trouble-making, southern baptist Negro preacher who obviously didn’t know his place and that's why they unleashed dogs, billy clubs, water hoses, jails and J Edgar Hoover’s dirty tricks on his non-violent movement to attempt to contain his activism.

Plus Martin Luther King said Black ppl are supposed to get reparations







But it's typical tactic that whites use to claim that MLK was an peaceful dove (and harmless) where as Malcolm X was a terrorist and a nut job. When one actually reads what these guys said and did and preached, anyone can see that they were much more closer than all the white american claims say they were. They were not on the opposite ends of a spectrum but rather side by side.






And if you look at who were their most dangerous enemies on the white side you notice something funny: yes, both the FBI AND the white organised crime had their sights on these two. Not because MLK was such an softy and X was a raging maniac, but because they were both fighting the same system. Side by side. Or like all boxers do, with BOTH hands. Dr. King’s legacy has been corrupted by some of our so-called civil-rights leaders and whites as well. They portray him as soft, the opposite of Malcolm X


----------



## IM2

This is the last thing I remember about MLK.






*Whites killed him.*

*So I don't listen to whites tell me shit about what King would think.*


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


>



​
​Peace.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Racism was a thing, back when democrats ruled the South.

We elected a black guy, albeit one born in Kenya, as President. You have to dig deep to find examples of racism


----------



## IM2




----------



## IM2

CrusaderFrank said:


> Racism was a thing, back when democrats ruled the South.
> 
> We elected a black guy, albeit one born in Kenya, as President. You have to dig deep to find examples of racism



Racism is a thing now. And we don't have to dig deep to find examples of racism. All we need to do is log in at USMB.



Odium said:


> The very essence of trying to shrink our numbers IS genocide therefore YES we are being erased slowly but surely. We don't need the government at all actually,we have our guns and our brotherhood that's ALL we need. *I can't wait for a race war because its coming sooner or later and I am itching to have some action.* You must not remember my race is the race of vikings and explorers and the Christians who fought in the Crusades and tamed the world. We LIVE for war if it must come and we are ready. We stay ready.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism was a thing, back when democrats ruled the South.
> 
> We elected a black guy, albeit one born in Kenya, as President. You have to dig deep to find examples of racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a thing now. And we don't have to dig deep to find examples of racism. All we need to do is log in at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very essence of trying to shrink our numbers IS genocide therefore YES we are being erased slowly but surely. We don't need the government at all actually,we have our guns and our brotherhood that's ALL we need. *I can't wait for a race war because its coming sooner or later and I am itching to have some action.* You must not remember my race is the race of vikings and explorers and the Christians who fought in the Crusades and tamed the world. We LIVE for war if it must come and we are ready. We stay ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You and your black doppelgangers are the boards biggest rasists


----------



## IM2

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism was a thing, back when democrats ruled the South.
> 
> We elected a black guy, albeit one born in Kenya, as President. You have to dig deep to find examples of racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a thing now. And we don't have to dig deep to find examples of racism. All we need to do is log in at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very essence of trying to shrink our numbers IS genocide therefore YES we are being erased slowly but surely. We don't need the government at all actually,we have our guns and our brotherhood that's ALL we need. *I can't wait for a race war because its coming sooner or later and I am itching to have some action.* You must not remember my race is the race of vikings and explorers and the Christians who fought in the Crusades and tamed the world. We LIVE for war if it must come and we are ready. We stay ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and your black doppelgangers are the boards biggest rasists
Click to expand...


You don't get make up what racism is just because you're white and get butthurt when we blacks tell you about your racism.

*"There’s two reasons why Whites call people of colour (especially Black people) “racist.” First of all, it comes from a lack of understanding of the term (through ignorance or willful ignorance and hatred), its history and its consequences. As long as “racism” is viewed solely as “one person being mean to another person because of their race” or basically solely as an individual and arbitrary instance of prejudice with equal social capital between the individuals, Whites can obscure or ignore the ramifications of the historical (whether implied, microaggressions or overt racism), institutional, structural and systemic manifestations of White supremacy (which does NOT require extremism to exist) and racism.

A Black person being insulted based on slurs that facilitate(d)(s) oppression and genocide for centuries and that same sentiment behind that slur facilitates the denial of a plethora of opportunities as well as supports a plethora of types of discrimination and punishment represents a different magnitude and scope of an insult versus a Black person “hurting” a White person’s feelings"
*
Gradient Lair - Why Whites Call People Of Colour “Racist”


----------



## Indeependent

katsteve2012 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some  truth" in the above link. You just refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.
Click to expand...

Meaning?
All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.


----------



## Indeependent

Paul Essien said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate on this welfare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't even mean 'fatherless'.   You can be born out of wedlock, and have two stable parents living in the same house.
> 
> Fatherless, doesn't mean born out of wedlock.  You can have parents that had a baby, and then the father disappears.
> 
> What's why I was baffled by him even posting that completely irrelevant graph.   It had nothing to do with anything on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because here's thing your not gonna switch the debate. All your talk about black fatherless is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> I mean : A white person give lectures to black people about sexual misconduct ? Are you fkcing serious ? Are you serious ?
> 
> Even Elvis spent much of his adult life pursuing sexual encounters with 14 year old girls (who he called "cherries"). The book "Baby Lets Play House" goes into meticulous details about harems of 14 year old girls Elvis would have in his bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this white guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this white guy. A cop no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to talk about black people being irresponsible sexually ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you are full of crap.   I didn't switch the debate, you did.  I didn't bring up something completely off topic.  You did.  I haven't been posting irreleveant graphs, and bringing up some sort of Jeopardy style pop quiz of unrelated factoids that have nothing to do with the discussion.  You have been the source of all of this.
> 
> And being the trash that you are, you can't even own it.
> 
> Was I the first to bring up someone ditching a black child?  No, I did not.  You did.
> 
> Now you are too childish to even own the discussion that you started.
> 
> Which goes back to my point, that your community has a lack of adult responsible male figures, and you right here, right now is my clear cut proof.
> 
> You have been pathetic and childish this entire thread.  You make my whole point.
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before.
> 
> You try move the argument is moved from what white people to what you think black people do
> 
> And you are being dis-honest when you do this for two reason
> 
> 1) You don't give crap. What ? You think Richard Spencer and other white supremacist think the way they do because some black man in Atlanta is not paying child support for his son ? Or some black guy in Washington ran out on his baby mother and never met his kid ? Is that you think ?
> 
> 2) Long before there there was bogus stats complied about crime black people had to deal with white people's racism. Long before there was bogus stats absent black fathers black people had to deal with white people's racism.
> 
> As I said before your's is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument directed not at black people but at white people themselves.
> 
> Whites know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since whites want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.
> 
> *Making up excuses is way easier.*
> 
> If whites can blame blacks, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> Racism is vastly more common among whites than crime or fatherless-ness is among among blacks. Most whites are racist. It is more than just the Klan, but most whites do not see that because racism has been normalized among them.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people hated MLK. He was seen as this loud mouth, uppity, rabble-rousing, trouble-making, southern baptist Negro preacher who obviously didn’t know his place and that's why they unleashed dogs, billy clubs, water hoses, jails and J Edgar Hoover’s dirty tricks on his non-violent movement to attempt to contain his activism.
> 
> Plus Martin Luther King said Black ppl are supposed to get reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's typical tactic that whites use to claim that MLK was an peaceful dove (and harmless) where as Malcolm X was a terrorist and a nut job. When one actually reads what these guys said and did and preached, anyone can see that they were much more closer than all the white american claims say they were. They were not on the opposite ends of a spectrum but rather side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you look at who were their most dangerous enemies on the white side you notice something funny: yes, both the FBI AND the white organised crime had their sights on these two. Not because MLK was such an softy and X was a raging maniac, but because they were both fighting the same system. Side by side. Or like all boxers do, with BOTH hands. Dr. King’s legacy has been corrupted by some of our so-called civil-rights leaders and whites as well. They portray him as soft, the opposite of Malcolm X
Click to expand...

Too long...too many excuses.
I know several Black areas and they don’t take education seriously enough.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read American history.
> 
> 
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't even mean 'fatherless'.   You can be born out of wedlock, and have two stable parents living in the same house.
> 
> Fatherless, doesn't mean born out of wedlock.  You can have parents that had a baby, and then the father disappears.
> 
> What's why I was baffled by him even posting that completely irrelevant graph.   It had nothing to do with anything on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because here's thing your not gonna switch the debate. All your talk about black fatherless is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> I mean : A white person give lectures to black people about sexual misconduct ? Are you fkcing serious ? Are you serious ?
> 
> Even Elvis spent much of his adult life pursuing sexual encounters with 14 year old girls (who he called "cherries"). The book "Baby Lets Play House" goes into meticulous details about harems of 14 year old girls Elvis would have in his bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this white guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this white guy. A cop no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to talk about black people being irresponsible sexually ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you are full of crap.   I didn't switch the debate, you did.  I didn't bring up something completely off topic.  You did.  I haven't been posting irreleveant graphs, and bringing up some sort of Jeopardy style pop quiz of unrelated factoids that have nothing to do with the discussion.  You have been the source of all of this.
> 
> And being the trash that you are, you can't even own it.
> 
> Was I the first to bring up someone ditching a black child?  No, I did not.  You did.
> 
> Now you are too childish to even own the discussion that you started.
> 
> Which goes back to my point, that your community has a lack of adult responsible male figures, and you right here, right now is my clear cut proof.
> 
> You have been pathetic and childish this entire thread.  You make my whole point.
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before.
> 
> You try move the argument is moved from what white people to what you think black people do
> 
> And you are being dis-honest when you do this for two reason
> 
> 1) You don't give crap. What ? You think Richard Spencer and other white supremacist think the way they do because some black man in Atlanta is not paying child support for his son ? Or some black guy in Washington ran out on his baby mother and never met his kid ? Is that you think ?
> 
> 2) Long before there there was bogus stats complied about crime black people had to deal with white people's racism. Long before there was bogus stats absent black fathers black people had to deal with white people's racism.
> 
> As I said before your's is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument directed not at black people but at white people themselves.
> 
> Whites know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since whites want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.
> 
> *Making up excuses is way easier.*
> 
> If whites can blame blacks, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> Racism is vastly more common among whites than crime or fatherless-ness is among among blacks. Most whites are racist. It is more than just the Klan, but most whites do not see that because racism has been normalized among them.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people hated MLK. He was seen as this loud mouth, uppity, rabble-rousing, trouble-making, southern baptist Negro preacher who obviously didn’t know his place and that's why they unleashed dogs, billy clubs, water hoses, jails and J Edgar Hoover’s dirty tricks on his non-violent movement to attempt to contain his activism.
> 
> Plus Martin Luther King said Black ppl are supposed to get reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's typical tactic that whites use to claim that MLK was an peaceful dove (and harmless) where as Malcolm X was a terrorist and a nut job. When one actually reads what these guys said and did and preached, anyone can see that they were much more closer than all the white american claims say they were. They were not on the opposite ends of a spectrum but rather side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you look at who were their most dangerous enemies on the white side you notice something funny: yes, both the FBI AND the white organised crime had their sights on these two. Not because MLK was such an softy and X was a raging maniac, but because they were both fighting the same system. Side by side. Or like all boxers do, with BOTH hands. Dr. King’s legacy has been corrupted by some of our so-called civil-rights leaders and whites as well. They portray him as soft, the opposite of Malcolm X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too long...too many excuses.
> I know several Black areas and they don’t take education seriously enough.
Click to expand...


Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some  truth" in the above link. You just refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning?
> All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.
Click to expand...


Tell that to white people.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have and Blacks have had several generations to get their act together.
> The acceptance of public assistance was too tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't even mean 'fatherless'.   You can be born out of wedlock, and have two stable parents living in the same house.
> 
> Fatherless, doesn't mean born out of wedlock.  You can have parents that had a baby, and then the father disappears.
> 
> What's why I was baffled by him even posting that completely irrelevant graph.   It had nothing to do with anything on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because here's thing your not gonna switch the debate. All your talk about black fatherless is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> I mean : A white person give lectures to black people about sexual misconduct ? Are you fkcing serious ? Are you serious ?
> 
> Even Elvis spent much of his adult life pursuing sexual encounters with 14 year old girls (who he called "cherries"). The book "Baby Lets Play House" goes into meticulous details about harems of 14 year old girls Elvis would have in his bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this white guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this white guy. A cop no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to talk about black people being irresponsible sexually ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you are full of crap.   I didn't switch the debate, you did.  I didn't bring up something completely off topic.  You did.  I haven't been posting irreleveant graphs, and bringing up some sort of Jeopardy style pop quiz of unrelated factoids that have nothing to do with the discussion.  You have been the source of all of this.
> 
> And being the trash that you are, you can't even own it.
> 
> Was I the first to bring up someone ditching a black child?  No, I did not.  You did.
> 
> Now you are too childish to even own the discussion that you started.
> 
> Which goes back to my point, that your community has a lack of adult responsible male figures, and you right here, right now is my clear cut proof.
> 
> You have been pathetic and childish this entire thread.  You make my whole point.
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before.
> 
> You try move the argument is moved from what white people to what you think black people do
> 
> And you are being dis-honest when you do this for two reason
> 
> 1) You don't give crap. What ? You think Richard Spencer and other white supremacist think the way they do because some black man in Atlanta is not paying child support for his son ? Or some black guy in Washington ran out on his baby mother and never met his kid ? Is that you think ?
> 
> 2) Long before there there was bogus stats complied about crime black people had to deal with white people's racism. Long before there was bogus stats absent black fathers black people had to deal with white people's racism.
> 
> As I said before your's is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument directed not at black people but at white people themselves.
> 
> Whites know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since whites want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.
> 
> *Making up excuses is way easier.*
> 
> If whites can blame blacks, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> Racism is vastly more common among whites than crime or fatherless-ness is among among blacks. Most whites are racist. It is more than just the Klan, but most whites do not see that because racism has been normalized among them.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people hated MLK. He was seen as this loud mouth, uppity, rabble-rousing, trouble-making, southern baptist Negro preacher who obviously didn’t know his place and that's why they unleashed dogs, billy clubs, water hoses, jails and J Edgar Hoover’s dirty tricks on his non-violent movement to attempt to contain his activism.
> 
> Plus Martin Luther King said Black ppl are supposed to get reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's typical tactic that whites use to claim that MLK was an peaceful dove (and harmless) where as Malcolm X was a terrorist and a nut job. When one actually reads what these guys said and did and preached, anyone can see that they were much more closer than all the white american claims say they were. They were not on the opposite ends of a spectrum but rather side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you look at who were their most dangerous enemies on the white side you notice something funny: yes, both the FBI AND the white organised crime had their sights on these two. Not because MLK was such an softy and X was a raging maniac, but because they were both fighting the same system. Side by side. Or like all boxers do, with BOTH hands. Dr. King’s legacy has been corrupted by some of our so-called civil-rights leaders and whites as well. They portray him as soft, the opposite of Malcolm X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too long...too many excuses.
> I know several Black areas and they don’t take education seriously enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
Click to expand...

So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some  truth" in the above link. You just refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning?
> All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white people.
Click to expand...

White people burn down neighborhoods?


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some  truth" in the above link. You just refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning?
> All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people burn down neighborhoods?
Click to expand...


Yep. And they commit mass shootings too.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism was a thing, back when democrats ruled the South.
> 
> We elected a black guy, albeit one born in Kenya, as President. You have to dig deep to find examples of racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a thing now. And we don't have to dig deep to find examples of racism. All we need to do is log in at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very essence of trying to shrink our numbers IS genocide therefore YES we are being erased slowly but surely. We don't need the government at all actually,we have our guns and our brotherhood that's ALL we need. *I can't wait for a race war because its coming sooner or later and I am itching to have some action.* You must not remember my race is the race of vikings and explorers and the Christians who fought in the Crusades and tamed the world. We LIVE for war if it must come and we are ready. We stay ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and your black doppelgangers are the boards biggest rasists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get make up what racism is just because you're white and get butthurt when we blacks tell you about your racism.
> 
> *"There’s two reasons why Whites call people of colour (especially Black people) “racist.” First of all, it comes from a lack of understanding of the term (through ignorance or willful ignorance and hatred), its history and its consequences. As long as “racism” is viewed solely as “one person being mean to another person because of their race” or basically solely as an individual and arbitrary instance of prejudice with equal social capital between the individuals, Whites can obscure or ignore the ramifications of the historical (whether implied, microaggressions or overt racism), institutional, structural and systemic manifestations of White supremacy (which does NOT require extremism to exist) and racism.
> 
> A Black person being insulted based on slurs that facilitate(d)(s) oppression and genocide for centuries and that same sentiment behind that slur facilitates the denial of a plethora of opportunities as well as supports a plethora of types of discrimination and punishment represents a different magnitude and scope of an insult versus a Black person “hurting” a White person’s feelings"
> *
> Gradient Lair - Why Whites Call People Of Colour “Racist”
Click to expand...

Sorry, but you dont get to redefine words to support your racist agenda. Words have meanings. Use a dictionary if youre that confused.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning?
> All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people burn down neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And they commit mass shootings too.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I read all the time about White Gangs in NYC, Detroit and LA.
All the time...


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because here's thing your not gonna switch the debate. All your talk about black fatherless is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> I mean : A white person give lectures to black people about sexual misconduct ? Are you fkcing serious ? Are you serious ?
> 
> Even Elvis spent much of his adult life pursuing sexual encounters with 14 year old girls (who he called "cherries"). The book "Baby Lets Play House" goes into meticulous details about harems of 14 year old girls Elvis would have in his bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this white guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this white guy. A cop no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to talk about black people being irresponsible sexually ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you are full of crap.   I didn't switch the debate, you did.  I didn't bring up something completely off topic.  You did.  I haven't been posting irreleveant graphs, and bringing up some sort of Jeopardy style pop quiz of unrelated factoids that have nothing to do with the discussion.  You have been the source of all of this.
> 
> And being the trash that you are, you can't even own it.
> 
> Was I the first to bring up someone ditching a black child?  No, I did not.  You did.
> 
> Now you are too childish to even own the discussion that you started.
> 
> Which goes back to my point, that your community has a lack of adult responsible male figures, and you right here, right now is my clear cut proof.
> 
> You have been pathetic and childish this entire thread.  You make my whole point.
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before.
> 
> You try move the argument is moved from what white people to what you think black people do
> 
> And you are being dis-honest when you do this for two reason
> 
> 1) You don't give crap. What ? You think Richard Spencer and other white supremacist think the way they do because some black man in Atlanta is not paying child support for his son ? Or some black guy in Washington ran out on his baby mother and never met his kid ? Is that you think ?
> 
> 2) Long before there there was bogus stats complied about crime black people had to deal with white people's racism. Long before there was bogus stats absent black fathers black people had to deal with white people's racism.
> 
> As I said before your's is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument directed not at black people but at white people themselves.
> 
> Whites know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since whites want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.
> 
> *Making up excuses is way easier.*
> 
> If whites can blame blacks, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> Racism is vastly more common among whites than crime or fatherless-ness is among among blacks. Most whites are racist. It is more than just the Klan, but most whites do not see that because racism has been normalized among them.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people hated MLK. He was seen as this loud mouth, uppity, rabble-rousing, trouble-making, southern baptist Negro preacher who obviously didn’t know his place and that's why they unleashed dogs, billy clubs, water hoses, jails and J Edgar Hoover’s dirty tricks on his non-violent movement to attempt to contain his activism.
> 
> Plus Martin Luther King said Black ppl are supposed to get reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's typical tactic that whites use to claim that MLK was an peaceful dove (and harmless) where as Malcolm X was a terrorist and a nut job. When one actually reads what these guys said and did and preached, anyone can see that they were much more closer than all the white american claims say they were. They were not on the opposite ends of a spectrum but rather side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you look at who were their most dangerous enemies on the white side you notice something funny: yes, both the FBI AND the white organised crime had their sights on these two. Not because MLK was such an softy and X was a raging maniac, but because they were both fighting the same system. Side by side. Or like all boxers do, with BOTH hands. Dr. King’s legacy has been corrupted by some of our so-called civil-rights leaders and whites as well. They portray him as soft, the opposite of Malcolm X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too long...too many excuses.
> I know several Black areas and they don’t take education seriously enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
Click to expand...


That's how you white folks did it.

Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations. 

The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters

Apparently your degree is from Trump university.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you are full of crap.   I didn't switch the debate, you did.  I didn't bring up something completely off topic.  You did.  I haven't been posting irreleveant graphs, and bringing up some sort of Jeopardy style pop quiz of unrelated factoids that have nothing to do with the discussion.  You have been the source of all of this.
> 
> And being the trash that you are, you can't even own it.
> 
> Was I the first to bring up someone ditching a black child?  No, I did not.  You did.
> 
> Now you are too childish to even own the discussion that you started.
> 
> Which goes back to my point, that your community has a lack of adult responsible male figures, and you right here, right now is my clear cut proof.
> 
> You have been pathetic and childish this entire thread.  You make my whole point.
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said before.
> 
> You try move the argument is moved from what white people to what you think black people do
> 
> And you are being dis-honest when you do this for two reason
> 
> 1) You don't give crap. What ? You think Richard Spencer and other white supremacist think the way they do because some black man in Atlanta is not paying child support for his son ? Or some black guy in Washington ran out on his baby mother and never met his kid ? Is that you think ?
> 
> 2) Long before there there was bogus stats complied about crime black people had to deal with white people's racism. Long before there was bogus stats absent black fathers black people had to deal with white people's racism.
> 
> As I said before your's is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument directed not at black people but at white people themselves.
> 
> Whites know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since whites want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.
> 
> *Making up excuses is way easier.*
> 
> If whites can blame blacks, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> Racism is vastly more common among whites than crime or fatherless-ness is among among blacks. Most whites are racist. It is more than just the Klan, but most whites do not see that because racism has been normalized among them.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> If MLK was alive today, he'd be disgusted seeing what black people have turned into, by looking at your example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most white people hated MLK. He was seen as this loud mouth, uppity, rabble-rousing, trouble-making, southern baptist Negro preacher who obviously didn’t know his place and that's why they unleashed dogs, billy clubs, water hoses, jails and J Edgar Hoover’s dirty tricks on his non-violent movement to attempt to contain his activism.
> 
> Plus Martin Luther King said Black ppl are supposed to get reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's typical tactic that whites use to claim that MLK was an peaceful dove (and harmless) where as Malcolm X was a terrorist and a nut job. When one actually reads what these guys said and did and preached, anyone can see that they were much more closer than all the white american claims say they were. They were not on the opposite ends of a spectrum but rather side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you look at who were their most dangerous enemies on the white side you notice something funny: yes, both the FBI AND the white organised crime had their sights on these two. Not because MLK was such an softy and X was a raging maniac, but because they were both fighting the same system. Side by side. Or like all boxers do, with BOTH hands. Dr. King’s legacy has been corrupted by some of our so-called civil-rights leaders and whites as well. They portray him as soft, the opposite of Malcolm X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too long...too many excuses.
> I know several Black areas and they don’t take education seriously enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
Click to expand...

Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism was a thing, back when democrats ruled the South.
> 
> We elected a black guy, albeit one born in Kenya, as President. You have to dig deep to find examples of racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a thing now. And we don't have to dig deep to find examples of racism. All we need to do is log in at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very essence of trying to shrink our numbers IS genocide therefore YES we are being erased slowly but surely. We don't need the government at all actually,we have our guns and our brotherhood that's ALL we need. *I can't wait for a race war because its coming sooner or later and I am itching to have some action.* You must not remember my race is the race of vikings and explorers and the Christians who fought in the Crusades and tamed the world. We LIVE for war if it must come and we are ready. We stay ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and your black doppelgangers are the boards biggest rasists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get make up what racism is just because you're white and get butthurt when we blacks tell you about your racism.
> 
> *"There’s two reasons why Whites call people of colour (especially Black people) “racist.” First of all, it comes from a lack of understanding of the term (through ignorance or willful ignorance and hatred), its history and its consequences. As long as “racism” is viewed solely as “one person being mean to another person because of their race” or basically solely as an individual and arbitrary instance of prejudice with equal social capital between the individuals, Whites can obscure or ignore the ramifications of the historical (whether implied, microaggressions or overt racism), institutional, structural and systemic manifestations of White supremacy (which does NOT require extremism to exist) and racism.
> 
> A Black person being insulted based on slurs that facilitate(d)(s) oppression and genocide for centuries and that same sentiment behind that slur facilitates the denial of a plethora of opportunities as well as supports a plethora of types of discrimination and punishment represents a different magnitude and scope of an insult versus a Black person “hurting” a White person’s feelings"
> *
> Gradient Lair - Why Whites Call People Of Colour “Racist”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but you dont get to redefine words to support your racist agenda. Words have meanings. Use a dictionary if youre that confused.
Click to expand...


I'm not redefining anything. You are and you are doing so to support YOUR white racist agenda. Pointing out white racism is not  racist.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism was a thing, back when democrats ruled the South.
> 
> We elected a black guy, albeit one born in Kenya, as President. You have to dig deep to find examples of racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a thing now. And we don't have to dig deep to find examples of racism. All we need to do is log in at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very essence of trying to shrink our numbers IS genocide therefore YES we are being erased slowly but surely. We don't need the government at all actually,we have our guns and our brotherhood that's ALL we need. *I can't wait for a race war because its coming sooner or later and I am itching to have some action.* You must not remember my race is the race of vikings and explorers and the Christians who fought in the Crusades and tamed the world. We LIVE for war if it must come and we are ready. We stay ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and your black doppelgangers are the boards biggest rasists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get make up what racism is just because you're white and get butthurt when we blacks tell you about your racism.
> 
> *"There’s two reasons why Whites call people of colour (especially Black people) “racist.” First of all, it comes from a lack of understanding of the term (through ignorance or willful ignorance and hatred), its history and its consequences. As long as “racism” is viewed solely as “one person being mean to another person because of their race” or basically solely as an individual and arbitrary instance of prejudice with equal social capital between the individuals, Whites can obscure or ignore the ramifications of the historical (whether implied, microaggressions or overt racism), institutional, structural and systemic manifestations of White supremacy (which does NOT require extremism to exist) and racism.
> 
> A Black person being insulted based on slurs that facilitate(d)(s) oppression and genocide for centuries and that same sentiment behind that slur facilitates the denial of a plethora of opportunities as well as supports a plethora of types of discrimination and punishment represents a different magnitude and scope of an insult versus a Black person “hurting” a White person’s feelings"
> *
> Gradient Lair - Why Whites Call People Of Colour “Racist”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but you dont get to redefine words to support your racist agenda. Words have meanings. Use a dictionary if youre that confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not redefining anything. You are and you are doing so to support YOUR white racist agenda. Pointing out white racism is not  racist.
Click to expand...

You cant make up your own definitions.

*racism*
noun
rac·ism | \ ˈrā-ˌsi-zəm also -ˌshi-  \
*Definition of racism*


1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
2a: a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
b: a political or social system founded on racism
3: racial prejudice or discrimination

Definition of RACISM


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before.
> 
> You try move the argument is moved from what white people to what you think black people do
> 
> And you are being dis-honest when you do this for two reason
> 
> 1) You don't give crap. What ? You think Richard Spencer and other white supremacist think the way they do because some black man in Atlanta is not paying child support for his son ? Or some black guy in Washington ran out on his baby mother and never met his kid ? Is that you think ?
> 
> 2) Long before there there was bogus stats complied about crime black people had to deal with white people's racism. Long before there was bogus stats absent black fathers black people had to deal with white people's racism.
> 
> As I said before your's is just a cheap attempt to change the subject to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument directed not at black people but at white people themselves.
> 
> Whites know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since whites want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.
> 
> *Making up excuses is way easier.*
> 
> If whites can blame blacks, then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. Then they can still see themselves as good people. Case closed!
> 
> Racism is vastly more common among whites than crime or fatherless-ness is among among blacks. Most whites are racist. It is more than just the Klan, but most whites do not see that because racism has been normalized among them.
> 
> 
> Most white people hated MLK. He was seen as this loud mouth, uppity, rabble-rousing, trouble-making, southern baptist Negro preacher who obviously didn’t know his place and that's why they unleashed dogs, billy clubs, water hoses, jails and J Edgar Hoover’s dirty tricks on his non-violent movement to attempt to contain his activism.
> 
> Plus Martin Luther King said Black ppl are supposed to get reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's typical tactic that whites use to claim that MLK was an peaceful dove (and harmless) where as Malcolm X was a terrorist and a nut job. When one actually reads what these guys said and did and preached, anyone can see that they were much more closer than all the white american claims say they were. They were not on the opposite ends of a spectrum but rather side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you look at who were their most dangerous enemies on the white side you notice something funny: yes, both the FBI AND the white organised crime had their sights on these two. Not because MLK was such an softy and X was a raging maniac, but because they were both fighting the same system. Side by side. Or like all boxers do, with BOTH hands. Dr. King’s legacy has been corrupted by some of our so-called civil-rights leaders and whites as well. They portray him as soft, the opposite of Malcolm X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too long...too many excuses.
> I know several Black areas and they don’t take education seriously enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
Click to expand...


I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a thing now. And we don't have to dig deep to find examples of racism. All we need to do is log in at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your black doppelgangers are the boards biggest rasists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get make up what racism is just because you're white and get butthurt when we blacks tell you about your racism.
> 
> *"There’s two reasons why Whites call people of colour (especially Black people) “racist.” First of all, it comes from a lack of understanding of the term (through ignorance or willful ignorance and hatred), its history and its consequences. As long as “racism” is viewed solely as “one person being mean to another person because of their race” or basically solely as an individual and arbitrary instance of prejudice with equal social capital between the individuals, Whites can obscure or ignore the ramifications of the historical (whether implied, microaggressions or overt racism), institutional, structural and systemic manifestations of White supremacy (which does NOT require extremism to exist) and racism.
> 
> A Black person being insulted based on slurs that facilitate(d)(s) oppression and genocide for centuries and that same sentiment behind that slur facilitates the denial of a plethora of opportunities as well as supports a plethora of types of discrimination and punishment represents a different magnitude and scope of an insult versus a Black person “hurting” a White person’s feelings"
> *
> Gradient Lair - Why Whites Call People Of Colour “Racist”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but you dont get to redefine words to support your racist agenda. Words have meanings. Use a dictionary if youre that confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not redefining anything. You are and you are doing so to support YOUR white racist agenda. Pointing out white racism is not  racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant make up your own definitions.
> 
> *racism*
> noun
> rac·ism | \ ˈrā-ˌsi-zəm also -ˌshi-  \
> *Definition of racism*
> 
> 
> 1: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 2a: a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> b: a political or social system founded on racism
> 3: racial prejudice or discrimination
> 
> Definition of RACISM
Click to expand...


I don't. Calling out whites for practicing racism is not racism.


----------



## Asclepias

CrusaderFrank said:


> Racism was a thing, back when democrats ruled the South.
> 
> We elected a black guy, albeit one born in Kenya, as President. You have to dig deep to find examples of racism


Racism is a thing now. Even the SCOTUS says that.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too long...too many excuses.
> I know several Black areas and they don’t take education seriously enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
Click to expand...

You learned EVERYTHING from white people.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning?
> All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people burn down neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And they commit mass shootings too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I read all the time about White Gangs in NYC, Detroit and LA.
> All the time...
Click to expand...

They arent in those cities that much and they are called clubs instead of gangs.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You learned EVERYTHING from white people.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid not.  I learned everything from my older black family members. And other older blacks in the neighborhood.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You learned EVERYTHING from white people.
Click to expand...

White people learned most things from Africans. They were too stupid to learn everything.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too long...too many excuses.
> I know several Black areas and they don’t take education seriously enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
Click to expand...

So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
Do you realize how stupid you sound?


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You learned EVERYTHING from white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not.  I learned everything from my older black family members. And other older blacks in the neighborhood.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, you learned from white teachers, just like your parents did. Everything you know came from white people. YOURE WELCOME!


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning?
> All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people burn down neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And they commit mass shootings too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I read all the time about White Gangs in NYC, Detroit and LA.
> All the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They arent in those cities that much and they are called clubs instead of gangs.
Click to expand...

A club by any other name is where Blacks stab and shoot each other.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
Click to expand...

Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You learned EVERYTHING from white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people learned most things from Africans. They were too stupid to learn everything.
Click to expand...

Ive never been taught anything by an African.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?
Click to expand...

Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
Click to expand...

Why would Blacks need to learn how to clap off beat and have sex with their mothers and sisters?


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You learned EVERYTHING from white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people learned most things from Africans. They were too stupid to learn everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never been taught anything by an African.
Click to expand...

Not directly because they would probably just kick your ass. However that 3rd grade education you got is based on what Africans taught whitey.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.
Click to expand...

No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning?
> All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people burn down neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And they commit mass shootings too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I read all the time about White Gangs in NYC, Detroit and LA.
> All the time...
Click to expand...


You read about them, you just can't admit they exist.

It's part of your psychosis.

*When media discussions talk about gang-related homicides, they invariably treat it as an almost exclusively African-American problem, yet **according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics** for the period from 1980 to 2008, a majority (53.3 percent) of gang-homicides were committed by white offenders, and a majority of gang-homicide victims (56.5 percent) were white.
*
Why is There no Discussion of White on White Violence?


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks need to learn how to clap off beat and have sex with their mothers and sisters?
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You learned EVERYTHING from white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people learned most things from Africans. They were too stupid to learn everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never been taught anything by an African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not directly because they would probably just kick your ass. However that 3rd grade education you got is based on what Africans taught whitey.
Click to expand...

Africans taught us nothing. In case you havent noticed, Africa sucks.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Blacks need to learn how to clap off beat and have sex with their mothers and sisters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You learned EVERYTHING from white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people learned most things from Africans. They were too stupid to learn everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never been taught anything by an African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not directly because they would probably just kick your ass. However that 3rd grade education you got is based on what Africans taught whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans taught us nothing. In case you havent noticed, Africa sucks.
Click to expand...

I figured you would deny it but it doesnt matter. The facts are the facts Goofyboy.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 242 years is too long. And you make too many excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
Click to expand...


Not as stupid as you do you psychosis riddled piece of white trash.

The only thing whites do we don't is perpetuate racism then lie about how it no longer exists.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying a person cannot achieve anything unless they have parents, grandparents and great grandparents to help them.
> Your degree must be worth the fecal matter it can wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you white folks did it.
> 
> Intergenerational transfers of wealth can play a pivotal role in helping to finance higher education, supply a down payment for a first home, or offer start-up capital for launching a new business.3 Because households of color have less wealth today, Black and Latino young adults are far less likely than young white people to receive a large sum—or any money at all—from family members to make these investments in their future.4 The result is that the racial wealth gap perpetuates from generation to generation, with profound implications for the economic security and mobility of future generations.
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters
> 
> Apparently your degree is from Trump university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as stupid as you do you psychosis riddled piece of white trash.
> 
> The only thing whites do we don't is perpetuate racism then lie about how it no longer exists.
Click to expand...

Of course racism exists. All one has to do is look at your posts to see that racism is alive and well.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Black people are busy having babies out of wedlock to learn anything from White people.
> You seem to know the secrets so you must be surrounded by younger successful Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.
Click to expand...

If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> Because racial stereotypes about black people serve as a mechanism of justification for white supremacists like you who would gladly discriminate.
> 
> The white employer who believes black folks don’t make good employees can rationalize that as good business and not racial.
> 
> The landlord who refuses to rent an apartment to someone whose last address was in the black area could rationalize that the grounds that they're not gonna to take care of the property.
> 
> A teacher who was teaching blk kids in school can justify tracking them into remedial classes because they believe those children are not going to attend college, and aren’t capable of more advanced work.
> 
> The cop who kills a black man will justify and say he felt threatened.
> 
> And they could do this while insisting that the decisions had nothing to do with race,
> 
> It's black people who have to battle to convince employers that they aren’t lazy, aren’t unreliable, aren’t criminals, and aren’t crackheads. How we constantly have to try and convince social workers that they aren’t bad parents. How we constantly have to try and convince police that they aren’t drug dealers. How we constantly have to try and convince teachers that they want to learn.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does anything you said here, have to do with what has happened today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today is built on yesterday and Tomorrow us built on Today.
> 
> Whites want to take pride in the good things from their past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with them – like slavery, genocide and rights not fought for.
> 
> *You can't have it both ways.*
> 
> If the inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.
> 
> *You can't claim one without the other.*
> 
> Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then if anyone else would have done the same thing then the same goes for the inventions too.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how many "Rosewood" type events have happened in the last 10 years, 20 years, 30 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. I'll explain.
> 
> It does not have to be a Rosewood type of event.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic
> 
> The reason why whites resorted to bombing Rosewood is because they dropped the ball and their arrogance made them think "_These dumb negroes can't do anything for themselves_"
> 
> So most "Rosewood" type of events have been in stopping a Rosewood from ever happening again.
> 
> How do they that ?
> 
> Once again.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic.
> 
> So whites have to make sure black areas are economically deprived and black people as group are economically deprived.
> 
> White people don't mind a LeBron, Jay Z, Diddy, Oprah Beyonce.
> 
> They don't mind some black people having money because for one they'll make sure that none of their money is passed down because they'll make sure that their kids and family don't own any of the rights to their shit and two they control them.
> 
> But black people (As a group) living well independent of white control ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what all the land problems in South Africa are truly.
> 
> White people can't stand to see black people (As a group) doing well. Hell you try being a black man in a 5 Star hotel.
> 
> *That's kryptonite to many whites. *
> 
> They HATE black people being around nice sh*t. "Hey - dude. What do you do ? Do you play NBA ? Are you a rapper ?"
> 
> Whites always wanna know your business when your in places they don't think you should be.
> 
> So since Rosewood whites have used zoning laws which tightly restricted where black people were allowed to live.
> 
> So black families often had to double-up in small apartments, which were often shit holes because the white landlords had little incentive to improve their properties, since they knew there was nowhere else for black tenants to turn.
> 
> Then in the 1930s, the government began offering low-interest loans through the Federal Housing Administration. Over a thirty-year period about $100 billion in home equity was loaned mainly whites middle-class. There would be few if any loans for blacks seeking to move to mostly white areas either.
> 
> As if this wasn’t bad enough ? Whites then began this “urban renewal” sh*t which meant low-and-moderate-income family housing was to be replaced by office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots.
> 
> So black areas have remained isolated, with lots of poverty and the problems that come with it, including higher crime rates, family breakdown.
> 
> But whites have never had to worry about a landlord taking one look at u, or maybe just speaking with u on the phone and guessing your race, and then telling u the last unit was just rented. Whites have never had to consider that perhaps getting a place to live might be about more than your credit, collateral, income and good attitude. But for black people ? We have never had the luxury of believing that those were the only relevant factors, they never have been.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that white supremacy is global thing so they're dropping bombs on black people all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list in detail each black town burned to the ground in the relevant past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MOVE bombing was where Philadelphia police in the US bombed the house of MOVE, a Black back-to-nature movement. Eleven people were killed. Five were children, ages 5 to 13. The fire department stood right there and did nothing for an hour as the fire spread, destroying 61 houses in the mostly Black, West Philly neighbourhood.
> 
> No CVS pharmacy was damaged. The grand jury saw no crime. No one was ever sent to prison.
> 
> This is why America is a tyranny, even a small group of black people living like this, together in peace and harmony is enough of a threat that they need to be bombed from the air. America has never been bombed from the air EXCEPT in the cases of the Greenwood District of Tulsa, Oklahoma in 1921 and the MOVE organization in 1985, which destroyed two city blocks of homes in West Philadelphia. Over a 1,000 people were left homeless in the Tulsa bombing and 250 people were left homeless in the West Philadelphia neighborhood bombing.
> 
> A few years back you had the Flint water crisis. There Governor Rick Snyder of Michigan knowingly poisoned children, causing permanent brain damage in up to 8,000, two-thirds of them Black. The US government’s Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) knew the water was unsafe – and did nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that black people are still last-hired and first fired and it's doesn't even matter if the black person is educated or more qualified. And if black person wants to start his own business then he/she will have to deal with white supremacist banks who will tell him (Politely) to go away.
> 
> Do you want more ? I gotta a lot more for you if you want some more of this work.
Click to expand...



Wow but your a fucking liar.

I mean seriously.

Mayor of Flint






Black of course

Director of the Flint water board






Black of course

So what was that again, you lying pile of shit?

Fucking racist fool.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> *ALL RISE!*
> 
> Class is in session.
> 
> Professor- The Honorable Paul Essen



The motherfucking liar and racist Paul the puke Essen


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Equal opportunity and unequal outcomes is not unusual. I had an equal opportunity to apply to play college football. That does not mean that I had an equal chance of an "equal outcome". My talents, abilities, gifts, what have you, were such that I was NOT going to be on the college football team, not matter how "equal" my opportunity to try.
> 
> 
> 2. Dude. The reason I keep bringing up Ivy League admissions, is not because I am especially concerned about ivy league admissions, but because the admission process is so well documented so we can see how much discrimination there is IN OUR SOCIETY, for blacks at the expense of whites.
> 
> I've told you this before. This is a limited example where we can easily see not only that there is a problem, but that the problem is across the board, and quite large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.
> 
> 2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
> in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
> And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..
> 
> Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.
> 
> 
> That is not dishonest. It is the truth.
> 
> Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So explain that in greater detail.
> 
> 
> 2. Your stonewalling is noted and dismissed.
> 
> 3. Your desire for equal outcomes despite the huge problems in the black community, is a request for MORE discrimination than already exists.
> 
> 
> Instead of more discrimination to put a band aid on the problems in the black community, why don't we address the problems in the black community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. There is nothing to explain. If you cannot understand such a simplistic concept, there is nothing for me to attempt to explain.
> 
> 2. If you consider "stonewalling" to be the equivalent of dismissing/disagreeing with your insistence of anti white discrimination existing, that is not really my problem.
> 
> 3. This has nothing to do with "my desire for equal outcomes" as you claim, because that would require me having a dog in a fight that is not worth my time.  I simply stated the truth. The fact is that your insisting that the group with the most favorable outcomes is being discriminated against is not even logical.
> 
> 
> 3. "We"? You have no vested interest or concern for anything regarding the black community, in fact it is obvious that your belief is that any positive gain within what you refer to as the "black community" is at the expense of the white community.
> 
> And..............
> 
> There is NO ANTI WHITE DISCRIMINATION.
Click to expand...


That's the dumbest thing you're ever posted.

Racism against whites is institutional, government sponsored and mandated.

That's just fact. You can lie about it if you like, but facts don't change when you lie.

But tell me, do you think revenge - which is what you actually are advocating - is the path to a better world for black people? You want your pound of flesh from white people for acts that happened generations before they were born to people from generations before you were born. But say you get this revenge you seek, that you are able to visit misery on white people without them rising up and slaughtering you, given that they have 7 times your numbers and are better armed. Say you get your revenge, will this make life better for you and your children?


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Blacks are so resentful of being brought to America.
Yet they won’t go back to Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.
> 
> 
> 
> No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are so resentful of being brought to America.
> Yet they won’t go back to Africa.
Click to expand...

Why would we do all the work and leave the US to you lice heads?


----------



## ph3iron

Hossfly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
Click to expand...

All you have to do is to ask a white rube if he would rather be black or white.
Deafening silence.


----------



## ph3iron

Don't talk about my Mississippi relatives like that.


----------



## ph3iron

Fake argument.
No idea what the cost would have been w/o Lyndon's laws


----------



## ph3iron

Hossfly said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So darlin, would you rather be black or white in these United States?
Seen the video of the toothless Mississippi white boy who never had a job.?


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are so resentful of being brought to America.
> Yet they won’t go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we do all the work and leave the US to you lice heads?
Click to expand...

Because Africa isn’t begging for White money.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are so resentful of being brought to America.
> Yet they won’t go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we do all the work and leave the US to you lice heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Africa isn’t begging for White money.
Click to expand...

Europeans are begging for African resources though.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are so resentful of being brought to America.
> Yet they won’t go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we do all the work and leave the US to you lice heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Africa isn’t begging for White money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans are begging for African resources though.
Click to expand...

The land is worthless because the inhabitants are worthless.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are so resentful of being brought to America.
> Yet they won’t go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we do all the work and leave the US to you lice heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Africa isn’t begging for White money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans are begging for African resources though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The land is worthless because the inhabitants are worthless.
Click to expand...

Why are whites crying then when being kicked out of Africa?


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are so resentful of being brought to America.
> Yet they won’t go back to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we do all the work and leave the US to you lice heads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Africa isn’t begging for White money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans are begging for African resources though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The land is worthless because the inhabitants are worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are whites crying then when being kicked out of Africa?
Click to expand...

South Africa, where Blacks aren’t afraid to riot and murder.
Cool...


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we do all the work and leave the US to you lice heads?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Africa isn’t begging for White money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans are begging for African resources though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The land is worthless because the inhabitants are worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are whites crying then when being kicked out of Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa, where Blacks aren’t afraid to riot and murder.
> Cool...
Click to expand...

So why did you lie and say the land was worthless when it requires whites to be murdered for them to leave?


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Africa isn’t begging for White money.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans are begging for African resources though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The land is worthless because the inhabitants are worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are whites crying then when being kicked out of Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa, where Blacks aren’t afraid to riot and murder.
> Cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you lie and say the land was worthless when it requires whites to be murdered for them to leave?
Click to expand...

I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb. 
The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
The rest of the continent is a money pit.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans are begging for African resources though.
> 
> 
> 
> The land is worthless because the inhabitants are worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are whites crying then when being kicked out of Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa, where Blacks aren’t afraid to riot and murder.
> Cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you lie and say the land was worthless when it requires whites to be murdered for them to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb.
> The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
> The rest of the continent is a money pit.
Click to expand...

So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land is worthless because the inhabitants are worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are whites crying then when being kicked out of Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africa, where Blacks aren’t afraid to riot and murder.
> Cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you lie and say the land was worthless when it requires whites to be murdered for them to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb.
> The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
> The rest of the continent is a money pit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
Click to expand...

They left and the African nations became shitholes.
But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are whites crying then when being kicked out of Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa, where Blacks aren’t afraid to riot and murder.
> Cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you lie and say the land was worthless when it requires whites to be murdered for them to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb.
> The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
> The rest of the continent is a money pit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
Click to expand...

Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL RISE!*
> 
> Class is in session.
> 
> Professor- The Honorable Paul Essen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherfucking liar and racist Paul the puke Essen
Click to expand...


You can't out debate him.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are whites crying then when being kicked out of Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa, where Blacks aren’t afraid to riot and murder.
> Cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you lie and say the land was worthless when it requires whites to be murdered for them to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb.
> The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
> The rest of the continent is a money pit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
Click to expand...


That's not how things have gone.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa, where Blacks aren’t afraid to riot and murder.
> Cool...
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you lie and say the land was worthless when it requires whites to be murdered for them to leave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb.
> The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
> The rest of the continent is a money pit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.
Click to expand...

In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
Thought so.
I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> Because racial stereotypes about black people serve as a mechanism of justification for white supremacists like you who would gladly discriminate.
> 
> The white employer who believes black folks don’t make good employees can rationalize that as good business and not racial.
> 
> The landlord who refuses to rent an apartment to someone whose last address was in the black area could rationalize that the grounds that they're not gonna to take care of the property.
> 
> A teacher who was teaching blk kids in school can justify tracking them into remedial classes because they believe those children are not going to attend college, and aren’t capable of more advanced work.
> 
> The cop who kills a black man will justify and say he felt threatened.
> 
> And they could do this while insisting that the decisions had nothing to do with race,
> 
> It's black people who have to battle to convince employers that they aren’t lazy, aren’t unreliable, aren’t criminals, and aren’t crackheads. How we constantly have to try and convince social workers that they aren’t bad parents. How we constantly have to try and convince police that they aren’t drug dealers. How we constantly have to try and convince teachers that they want to learn.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does anything you said here, have to do with what has happened today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today is built on yesterday and Tomorrow us built on Today.
> 
> Whites want to take pride in the good things from their past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with them – like slavery, genocide and rights not fought for.
> 
> *You can't have it both ways.*
> 
> If the inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.
> 
> *You can't claim one without the other.*
> 
> Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then if anyone else would have done the same thing then the same goes for the inventions too.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how many "Rosewood" type events have happened in the last 10 years, 20 years, 30 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. I'll explain.
> 
> It does not have to be a Rosewood type of event.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic
> 
> The reason why whites resorted to bombing Rosewood is because they dropped the ball and their arrogance made them think "_These dumb negroes can't do anything for themselves_"
> 
> So most "Rosewood" type of events have been in stopping a Rosewood from ever happening again.
> 
> How do they that ?
> 
> Once again.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic.
> 
> So whites have to make sure black areas are economically deprived and black people as group are economically deprived.
> 
> White people don't mind a LeBron, Jay Z, Diddy, Oprah Beyonce.
> 
> They don't mind some black people having money because for one they'll make sure that none of their money is passed down because they'll make sure that their kids and family don't own any of the rights to their shit and two they control them.
> 
> But black people (As a group) living well independent of white control ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what all the land problems in South Africa are truly.
> 
> White people can't stand to see black people (As a group) doing well. Hell you try being a black man in a 5 Star hotel.
> 
> *That's kryptonite to many whites. *
> 
> They HATE black people being around nice sh*t. "Hey - dude. What do you do ? Do you play NBA ? Are you a rapper ?"
> 
> Whites always wanna know your business when your in places they don't think you should be.
> 
> So since Rosewood whites have used zoning laws which tightly restricted where black people were allowed to live.
> 
> So black families often had to double-up in small apartments, which were often shit holes because the white landlords had little incentive to improve their properties, since they knew there was nowhere else for black tenants to turn.
> 
> Then in the 1930s, the government began offering low-interest loans through the Federal Housing Administration. Over a thirty-year period about $100 billion in home equity was loaned mainly whites middle-class. There would be few if any loans for blacks seeking to move to mostly white areas either.
> 
> As if this wasn’t bad enough ? Whites then began this “urban renewal” sh*t which meant low-and-moderate-income family housing was to be replaced by office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots.
> 
> So black areas have remained isolated, with lots of poverty and the problems that come with it, including higher crime rates, family breakdown.
> 
> But whites have never had to worry about a landlord taking one look at u, or maybe just speaking with u on the phone and guessing your race, and then telling u the last unit was just rented. Whites have never had to consider that perhaps getting a place to live might be about more than your credit, collateral, income and good attitude. But for black people ? We have never had the luxury of believing that those were the only relevant factors, they never have been.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that white supremacy is global thing so they're dropping bombs on black people all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list in detail each black town burned to the ground in the relevant past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MOVE bombing was where Philadelphia police in the US bombed the house of MOVE, a Black back-to-nature movement. Eleven people were killed. Five were children, ages 5 to 13. The fire department stood right there and did nothing for an hour as the fire spread, destroying 61 houses in the mostly Black, West Philly neighbourhood.
> 
> No CVS pharmacy was damaged. The grand jury saw no crime. No one was ever sent to prison.
> 
> This is why America is a tyranny, even a small group of black people living like this, together in peace and harmony is enough of a threat that they need to be bombed from the air. America has never been bombed from the air EXCEPT in the cases of the Greenwood District of Tulsa, Oklahoma in 1921 and the MOVE organization in 1985, which destroyed two city blocks of homes in West Philadelphia. Over a 1,000 people were left homeless in the Tulsa bombing and 250 people were left homeless in the West Philadelphia neighborhood bombing.
> 
> A few years back you had the Flint water crisis. There Governor Rick Snyder of Michigan knowingly poisoned children, causing permanent brain damage in up to 8,000, two-thirds of them Black. The US government’s Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) knew the water was unsafe – and did nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that black people are still last-hired and first fired and it's doesn't even matter if the black person is educated or more qualified. And if black person wants to start his own business then he/she will have to deal with white supremacist banks who will tell him (Politely) to go away.
> 
> Do you want more ? I gotta a lot more for you if you want some more of this work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow but your a fucking liar.
> 
> I mean seriously.
> 
> Mayor of Flint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black of course
> 
> Director of the Flint water board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black of course
> 
> So what was that again, you lying pile of shit?
> 
> Fucking racist fool.
Click to expand...


You might want to go study that situation before you run your white mouth.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you lie and say the land was worthless when it requires whites to be murdered for them to leave?
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb.
> The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
> The rest of the continent is a money pit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
> Thought so.
> I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.
Click to expand...


*Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb.
> The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
> The rest of the continent is a money pit.
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
> Thought so.
> I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
Click to expand...

You think I don’t discuss this with Black face to face!
You’re so wrong.
I believe in equal educational and equal opportunity for all American citizens.
It’s interesting that I never have to discuss with Jamaicans what’s important: they wouldn’t be caught dead being unemployed.


----------



## katsteve2012

Indeependent said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> European immigrants immediately received assistance that was denied to black citizens when FDR introduced social security. So even as new arrivals, Europeans walked in the door with an advantage over blacks who were already here.
> 
> Race, Immigration, and the American Welfare State | Scholars Strategy Network
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is some  truth" in the above link. You just refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning?
> All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.
Click to expand...


I've personally done all the above. Likely have far more education and had jobs that you would not be qualified for.

You are the one who keeps repeating "50 years of welfare",  and I pointed out to you that welfare began as a program exclusively for the white population, which is a fact.

Outside of that, why don't you take a trip to some trailer park in Appalachia and preach to their inhabitants about not making babies out of wedlock, going to school and getting a job?


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
> 
> 
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
> Thought so.
> I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think I don’t discuss this with Black face to face!
> You’re so wrong.
> I believe in equal educational and equal opportunity for all American citizens.
> It’s interesting that I never have to discuss with Jamaicans what’s important: they wouldn’t be caught dead being unemployed.
Click to expand...


The problem with your racist claim is 2 fold. 1. Jamaicans are black. 2. Blacks have a 6.8 percent unemployment rate. 93.2 percent are employed.


----------



## Hossfly

Has anyone except me read the James Michener book "The Covenant"? It's the well researched and most accurate historical novel that only Michener could write. The downside is that a lot of blowhards here would be too embarrassed that they had it wrong all this time. That is if they've learned to read. The only question I have is: Who were the first settlers of South Africa?


----------



## IM2

Hossfly said:


> Has anyone except me read the James Michener book "The Covenant"? It's the well researched and most accurate historical novel that only Michener could write. The downside is that a lot of blowhards here would be too embarrassed that they had it wrong all this time. That is if they've learned to read. The only question I have is: Who were the first settlers of South Africa?



Michener writes largely from the point of view of the Afrikaners, descendants of Dutch settlers and French Huguenot immigrants who traveled to South Africa to practice freedom of worship in the Calvinist tradition, and other European groups (such as the Germans), all of whom were absorbed by the Afrikaans-speaking Dutch Reformed Church. The Afrikaners, whose Dutch ancestors first established a trading and refueling stop at Cape Town in the 17th century to service ships moving between Holland and Java, and whose ranks were augmented by Huguenot and other northern European immigrants, considered themselves the "New Israelites".

The Covenant (novel) - Wikipedia

A fine piece of white revisionism for sure.


----------



## Indeependent

katsteve2012 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> You can’t handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some  truth" in the above link. You just refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 years of welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welfare has existed for 85 years. The first 2 decades of it exclusively for the white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning?
> All it takes for success is allowing the law to do it’s job, go to school and study and start a career or business and stop making out of wedlock babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've personally done all the above. Likely have far more education and had jobs that you would not be qualified for.
> 
> You are the one who keeps repeating "50 years of welfare",  and I pointed out to you that welfare began as a program exclusively for the white population, which is a fact.
> 
> Outside of that, why don't you take a trip to some trailer park in Appalachia and preach to their inhabitants about not making babies out of wedlock, going to school and getting a job?
Click to expand...

I’m sure you’re running a nuclear plant.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
> Thought so.
> I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think I don’t discuss this with Black face to face!
> You’re so wrong.
> I believe in equal educational and equal opportunity for all American citizens.
> It’s interesting that I never have to discuss with Jamaicans what’s important: they wouldn’t be caught dead being unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your racist claim is 2 fold. 1. Jamaicans are black. 2. Blacks have a 6.8 percent unemployment rate. 93.2 percent are employed.
Click to expand...

My point is that Jamaicans are Black and don’t live to suck Welfare dry.
The unemployed Jamaicans are working as babysitters and housekeepers.
The issue is that they’re working.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
> Thought so.
> I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think I don’t discuss this with Black face to face!
> You’re so wrong.
> I believe in equal educational and equal opportunity for all American citizens.
> It’s interesting that I never have to discuss with Jamaicans what’s important: they wouldn’t be caught dead being unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your racist claim is 2 fold. 1. Jamaicans are black. 2. Blacks have a 6.8 percent unemployment rate. 93.2 percent are employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that Jamaicans are Black and don’t live to suck Welfare dry.
> The unemployed Jamaicans are working as babysitters and housekeepers.
> The issue is that they’re working.
Click to expand...


So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
> Thought so.
> I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think I don’t discuss this with Black face to face!
> You’re so wrong.
> I believe in equal educational and equal opportunity for all American citizens.
> It’s interesting that I never have to discuss with Jamaicans what’s important: they wouldn’t be caught dead being unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your racist claim is 2 fold. 1. Jamaicans are black. 2. Blacks have a 6.8 percent unemployment rate. 93.2 percent are employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that Jamaicans are Black and don’t live to suck Welfare dry.
> The unemployed Jamaicans are working as babysitters and housekeepers.
> The issue is that they’re working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.
Click to expand...

Black African babysitters!
Make me laugh!


----------



## Uncensored2008

ph3iron said:


> All you have to do is to ask a white rube if he would rather be black or white.
> Deafening silence.



So, from your perspective as a racist fuck, all black people wish they were white?


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> Because racial stereotypes about black people serve as a mechanism of justification for white supremacists like you who would gladly discriminate.
> 
> The white employer who believes black folks don’t make good employees can rationalize that as good business and not racial.
> 
> The landlord who refuses to rent an apartment to someone whose last address was in the black area could rationalize that the grounds that they're not gonna to take care of the property.
> 
> A teacher who was teaching blk kids in school can justify tracking them into remedial classes because they believe those children are not going to attend college, and aren’t capable of more advanced work.
> 
> The cop who kills a black man will justify and say he felt threatened.
> 
> And they could do this while insisting that the decisions had nothing to do with race,
> 
> It's black people who have to battle to convince employers that they aren’t lazy, aren’t unreliable, aren’t criminals, and aren’t crackheads. How we constantly have to try and convince social workers that they aren’t bad parents. How we constantly have to try and convince police that they aren’t drug dealers. How we constantly have to try and convince teachers that they want to learn.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does anything you said here, have to do with what has happened today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today is built on yesterday and Tomorrow us built on Today.
> 
> Whites want to take pride in the good things from their past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with them – like slavery, genocide and rights not fought for.
> 
> *You can't have it both ways.*
> 
> If the inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.
> 
> *You can't claim one without the other.*
> 
> Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then if anyone else would have done the same thing then the same goes for the inventions too.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how many "Rosewood" type events have happened in the last 10 years, 20 years, 30 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. I'll explain.
> 
> It does not have to be a Rosewood type of event.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic
> 
> The reason why whites resorted to bombing Rosewood is because they dropped the ball and their arrogance made them think "_These dumb negroes can't do anything for themselves_"
> 
> So most "Rosewood" type of events have been in stopping a Rosewood from ever happening again.
> 
> How do they that ?
> 
> Once again.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic.
> 
> So whites have to make sure black areas are economically deprived and black people as group are economically deprived.
> 
> White people don't mind a LeBron, Jay Z, Diddy, Oprah Beyonce.
> 
> They don't mind some black people having money because for one they'll make sure that none of their money is passed down because they'll make sure that their kids and family don't own any of the rights to their shit and two they control them.
> 
> But black people (As a group) living well independent of white control ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what all the land problems in South Africa are truly.
> 
> White people can't stand to see black people (As a group) doing well. Hell you try being a black man in a 5 Star hotel.
> 
> *That's kryptonite to many whites. *
> 
> They HATE black people being around nice sh*t. "Hey - dude. What do you do ? Do you play NBA ? Are you a rapper ?"
> 
> Whites always wanna know your business when your in places they don't think you should be.
> 
> So since Rosewood whites have used zoning laws which tightly restricted where black people were allowed to live.
> 
> So black families often had to double-up in small apartments, which were often shit holes because the white landlords had little incentive to improve their properties, since they knew there was nowhere else for black tenants to turn.
> 
> Then in the 1930s, the government began offering low-interest loans through the Federal Housing Administration. Over a thirty-year period about $100 billion in home equity was loaned mainly whites middle-class. There would be few if any loans for blacks seeking to move to mostly white areas either.
> 
> As if this wasn’t bad enough ? Whites then began this “urban renewal” sh*t which meant low-and-moderate-income family housing was to be replaced by office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots.
> 
> So black areas have remained isolated, with lots of poverty and the problems that come with it, including higher crime rates, family breakdown.
> 
> But whites have never had to worry about a landlord taking one look at u, or maybe just speaking with u on the phone and guessing your race, and then telling u the last unit was just rented. Whites have never had to consider that perhaps getting a place to live might be about more than your credit, collateral, income and good attitude. But for black people ? We have never had the luxury of believing that those were the only relevant factors, they never have been.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that white supremacy is global thing so they're dropping bombs on black people all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list in detail each black town burned to the ground in the relevant past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MOVE bombing was where Philadelphia police in the US bombed the house of MOVE, a Black back-to-nature movement. Eleven people were killed. Five were children, ages 5 to 13. The fire department stood right there and did nothing for an hour as the fire spread, destroying 61 houses in the mostly Black, West Philly neighbourhood.
> 
> No CVS pharmacy was damaged. The grand jury saw no crime. No one was ever sent to prison.
> 
> This is why America is a tyranny, even a small group of black people living like this, together in peace and harmony is enough of a threat that they need to be bombed from the air. America has never been bombed from the air EXCEPT in the cases of the Greenwood District of Tulsa, Oklahoma in 1921 and the MOVE organization in 1985, which destroyed two city blocks of homes in West Philadelphia. Over a 1,000 people were left homeless in the Tulsa bombing and 250 people were left homeless in the West Philadelphia neighborhood bombing.
> 
> A few years back you had the Flint water crisis. There Governor Rick Snyder of Michigan knowingly poisoned children, causing permanent brain damage in up to 8,000, two-thirds of them Black. The US government’s Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) knew the water was unsafe – and did nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that black people are still last-hired and first fired and it's doesn't even matter if the black person is educated or more qualified. And if black person wants to start his own business then he/she will have to deal with white supremacist banks who will tell him (Politely) to go away.
> 
> Do you want more ? I gotta a lot more for you if you want some more of this work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow but your a fucking liar.
> 
> I mean seriously.
> 
> Mayor of Flint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black of course
> 
> Director of the Flint water board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black of course
> 
> So what was that again, you lying pile of shit?
> 
> Fucking racist fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to go study that situation before you run your white mouth.
Click to expand...



DERP

You racist fuck.

Black people fucked up the Flint water supply through  corruption and incompetence.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL RISE!*
> 
> Class is in session.
> 
> Professor- The Honorable Paul Essen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherfucking liar and racist Paul the puke Essen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't out debate him.
Click to expand...

Everyone has.


----------



## katsteve2012

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> 
> 
> You think I don’t discuss this with Black face to face!
> You’re so wrong.
> I believe in equal educational and equal opportunity for all American citizens.
> It’s interesting that I never have to discuss with Jamaicans what’s important: they wouldn’t be caught dead being unemployed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your racist claim is 2 fold. 1. Jamaicans are black. 2. Blacks have a 6.8 percent unemployment rate. 93.2 percent are employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that Jamaicans are Black and don’t live to suck Welfare dry.
> The unemployed Jamaicans are working as babysitters and housekeepers.
> The issue is that they’re working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
Click to expand...


Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL RISE!*
> 
> Class is in session.
> 
> Professor- The Honorable Paul Essen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherfucking liar and racist Paul the puke Essen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't out debate him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has.
Click to expand...



He hides from anyone smarter than him, which is literally everyone on the board, even RDerp....


----------



## ptbw forever

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I teach young blacks son. We don't need to learn shit from whites. You DO NOT want us to do things as you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> So Whites do things that Blacks don’t and yet you don’t need to learn from Whites.
> Do you realize how stupid you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would we need to learn how to mud wrestle pigs and rape dogs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww! You guys do that? Your culture needs an overhaul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whites do that. He said things Blacks *dont* do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only white people were into cool African shit, like walking around naked and holding hands with fat guys. Dont forget to wear your feather!
Click to expand...

So that is where the BBC myth came from.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Indeependent said:


> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!



???

I had a black girl watch my kids when they were young. She was actually about the best of the baby sitters, until she turned 16 and got a car, then she didn't want to babysit anymore. But that has to do with being a teen, not being black.


----------



## Jitss617

Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you lie and say the land was worthless when it requires whites to be murdered for them to leave?
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb.
> The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
> The rest of the continent is a money pit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
> Thought so.
> I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.
Click to expand...

The natives are incredible and dont need me to say anything about them. If you believe europeans should wait for them to die off and then move in then that means you were lying when you said the land had no value. Thats twice now you have contradicted yourself.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> Because racial stereotypes about black people serve as a mechanism of justification for white supremacists like you who would gladly discriminate.
> 
> The white employer who believes black folks don’t make good employees can rationalize that as good business and not racial.
> 
> The landlord who refuses to rent an apartment to someone whose last address was in the black area could rationalize that the grounds that they're not gonna to take care of the property.
> 
> A teacher who was teaching blk kids in school can justify tracking them into remedial classes because they believe those children are not going to attend college, and aren’t capable of more advanced work.
> 
> The cop who kills a black man will justify and say he felt threatened.
> 
> And they could do this while insisting that the decisions had nothing to do with race,
> 
> It's black people who have to battle to convince employers that they aren’t lazy, aren’t unreliable, aren’t criminals, and aren’t crackheads. How we constantly have to try and convince social workers that they aren’t bad parents. How we constantly have to try and convince police that they aren’t drug dealers. How we constantly have to try and convince teachers that they want to learn.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does anything you said here, have to do with what has happened today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today is built on yesterday and Tomorrow us built on Today.
> 
> Whites want to take pride in the good things from their past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with them – like slavery, genocide and rights not fought for.
> 
> *You can't have it both ways.*
> 
> If the inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.
> 
> *You can't claim one without the other.*
> 
> Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then if anyone else would have done the same thing then the same goes for the inventions too.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how many "Rosewood" type events have happened in the last 10 years, 20 years, 30 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. I'll explain.
> 
> It does not have to be a Rosewood type of event.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic
> 
> The reason why whites resorted to bombing Rosewood is because they dropped the ball and their arrogance made them think "_These dumb negroes can't do anything for themselves_"
> 
> So most "Rosewood" type of events have been in stopping a Rosewood from ever happening again.
> 
> How do they that ?
> 
> Once again.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic.
> 
> So whites have to make sure black areas are economically deprived and black people as group are economically deprived.
> 
> White people don't mind a LeBron, Jay Z, Diddy, Oprah Beyonce.
> 
> They don't mind some black people having money because for one they'll make sure that none of their money is passed down because they'll make sure that their kids and family don't own any of the rights to their shit and two they control them.
> 
> But black people (As a group) living well independent of white control ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what all the land problems in South Africa are truly.
> 
> White people can't stand to see black people (As a group) doing well. Hell you try being a black man in a 5 Star hotel.
> 
> *That's kryptonite to many whites. *
> 
> They HATE black people being around nice sh*t. "Hey - dude. What do you do ? Do you play NBA ? Are you a rapper ?"
> 
> Whites always wanna know your business when your in places they don't think you should be.
> 
> So since Rosewood whites have used zoning laws which tightly restricted where black people were allowed to live.
> 
> So black families often had to double-up in small apartments, which were often shit holes because the white landlords had little incentive to improve their properties, since they knew there was nowhere else for black tenants to turn.
> 
> Then in the 1930s, the government began offering low-interest loans through the Federal Housing Administration. Over a thirty-year period about $100 billion in home equity was loaned mainly whites middle-class. There would be few if any loans for blacks seeking to move to mostly white areas either.
> 
> As if this wasn’t bad enough ? Whites then began this “urban renewal” sh*t which meant low-and-moderate-income family housing was to be replaced by office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots.
> 
> So black areas have remained isolated, with lots of poverty and the problems that come with it, including higher crime rates, family breakdown.
> 
> But whites have never had to worry about a landlord taking one look at u, or maybe just speaking with u on the phone and guessing your race, and then telling u the last unit was just rented. Whites have never had to consider that perhaps getting a place to live might be about more than your credit, collateral, income and good attitude. But for black people ? We have never had the luxury of believing that those were the only relevant factors, they never have been.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that white supremacy is global thing so they're dropping bombs on black people all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list in detail each black town burned to the ground in the relevant past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MOVE bombing was where Philadelphia police in the US bombed the house of MOVE, a Black back-to-nature movement. Eleven people were killed. Five were children, ages 5 to 13. The fire department stood right there and did nothing for an hour as the fire spread, destroying 61 houses in the mostly Black, West Philly neighbourhood.
> 
> No CVS pharmacy was damaged. The grand jury saw no crime. No one was ever sent to prison.
> 
> This is why America is a tyranny, even a small group of black people living like this, together in peace and harmony is enough of a threat that they need to be bombed from the air. America has never been bombed from the air EXCEPT in the cases of the Greenwood District of Tulsa, Oklahoma in 1921 and the MOVE organization in 1985, which destroyed two city blocks of homes in West Philadelphia. Over a 1,000 people were left homeless in the Tulsa bombing and 250 people were left homeless in the West Philadelphia neighborhood bombing.
> 
> A few years back you had the Flint water crisis. There Governor Rick Snyder of Michigan knowingly poisoned children, causing permanent brain damage in up to 8,000, two-thirds of them Black. The US government’s Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) knew the water was unsafe – and did nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that black people are still last-hired and first fired and it's doesn't even matter if the black person is educated or more qualified. And if black person wants to start his own business then he/she will have to deal with white supremacist banks who will tell him (Politely) to go away.
> 
> Do you want more ? I gotta a lot more for you if you want some more of this work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow but your a fucking liar.
> 
> I mean seriously.
> 
> Mayor of Flint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black of course
> 
> Director of the Flint water board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black of course
> 
> So what was that again, you lying pile of shit?
> 
> Fucking racist fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to go study that situation before you run your white mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You racist fuck.
> 
> Black people fucked up the Flint water supply through  corruption and incompetence.
Click to expand...


Like I said...

You might want to go study that situation before you run your white mouth.


----------



## IM2

Jitss617 said:


> Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?



Trump is not being lynched.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask to to stop playing dumb but I know you’re seriously dumb.
> The South African land that Whites utilized had value.
> The rest of the continent is a money pit.
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
> Thought so.
> I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The natives are incredible and dont need me to say anything about them. If you believe europeans should wait for them to die off and then move in then that means you were lying when you said the land had no value. Thats twice now you have contradicted yourself.
Click to expand...

A resource is only as worthwhile as the person who possesses it.


----------



## Indeependent

katsteve2012 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think I don’t discuss this with Black face to face!
> You’re so wrong.
> I believe in equal educational and equal opportunity for all American citizens.
> It’s interesting that I never have to discuss with Jamaicans what’s important: they wouldn’t be caught dead being unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your racist claim is 2 fold. 1. Jamaicans are black. 2. Blacks have a 6.8 percent unemployment rate. 93.2 percent are employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that Jamaicans are Black and don’t live to suck Welfare dry.
> The unemployed Jamaicans are working as babysitters and housekeepers.
> The issue is that they’re working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
Click to expand...

We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you lied. Good. So why did whites colonize the rest of the continent?
> 
> 
> 
> They left and the African nations became shitholes.
> But you just continue thinking ad hominems will change the fate of Black Aficans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre just mad you got caught in a lie. If African nations are shitholes then dont go there or use their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you have nothing positive to say about the natives.
> Thought so.
> I do agree, though, Europeans should wait until everyone in Africa dies of aids and then move in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The natives are incredible and dont need me to say anything about them. If you believe europeans should wait for them to die off and then move in then that means you were lying when you said the land had no value. Thats twice now you have contradicted yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A resource is only as worthwhile as the person who possesses it.
Click to expand...


No, Europe just doesn't have any resources.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your racist claim is 2 fold. 1. Jamaicans are black. 2. Blacks have a 6.8 percent unemployment rate. 93.2 percent are employed.
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that Jamaicans are Black and don’t live to suck Welfare dry.
> The unemployed Jamaicans are working as babysitters and housekeepers.
> The issue is that they’re working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
Click to expand...


So you don't use white teenage girls.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being lynched.
Click to expand...



DERP

Fucking liar.

Black people ran/run Flint - you lie,

Leftists stage an attempted coup - you lie.

There is a pattern with you.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that Jamaicans are Black and don’t live to suck Welfare dry.
> The unemployed Jamaicans are working as babysitters and housekeepers.
> The issue is that they’re working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
Click to expand...

Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
Click to expand...



Ethnic studies.

Underwater basket weaving is a serious course of study in comparison.


----------



## koshergrl

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



You are such a loser. 

You do realize most black people killed by cops are killed by black cops?


----------



## koshergrl

Uncensored2008 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnic studies.
> 
> Underwater basket weaving is a serious course of study in comparison.
Click to expand...

ethnic studies is the degree that mentally ill people are given. 
Then they go to work either in education, or child welfare.


----------



## Indeependent

Uncensored2008 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnic studies.
> 
> Underwater basket weaving is a serious course of study in comparison.
Click to expand...

Aka Racism Intellectualized.


----------



## Jitss617

IM2 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being lynched.
Click to expand...

Lol yes he is, what would the White House look like with no security?


----------



## Jitss617

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Black people ran/run Flint - you lie,
> 
> Leftists stage an attempted coup - you lie.
> 
> There is a pattern with you.
Click to expand...

It’s obvious you can’t take facts


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day and another black man dies "suspiciously" by the police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But let a black cop shoot and kill a white woman (Justin Damond) ? What happens ? The cop is charged with murder and the city's police chief get's fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are those 2 stories comparable in any way? That woman wasnt fighting with the cops.
Click to expand...

Wait..I thought Blue Lives Matter and it was almost impossible to arrest and charge an officer for shooting people? Minneapolis police officer Mohamed Noor arrested in Justine Damond shooting death.





But when a white women get's killed. We get





Translation: She's a slim. She's relatively young. She's white. She's blond and most white men would say she's attractive. 

If she was black we'd know her whole criminal history by now along with a mugshot but there's none of that cause she's a white woman. Why didn't she comply? It was dark out. How was the officer supposed to know she wasn't armed!?! I'm so thankful he is safe

But






The police shot this 7yr old in the head while sleeping on her grandmother's couch while raiding the wrong house!


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
Click to expand...


It's in destroying racist white talking points online.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Black people ran/run Flint - you lie,
> 
> Leftists stage an attempted coup - you lie.
> 
> There is a pattern with you.
Click to expand...


Go study the decisions that created the situation..


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a loser.
> 
> You do realize most black people killed by cops are killed by black cops?
Click to expand...


You do realize that's not true.


----------



## saveliberty

Sounds like you're talking police privilege, not white privilege.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in destroying racist white talking points online.
Click to expand...

Too for you bad I actually know your neighborhoods.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in destroying racist white talking points online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too for you bad I actually know your neighborhoods.
Click to expand...


You don't, but I do know yours.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in destroying racist white talking points online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too for you bad I actually know your neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't, but I do know yours.
Click to expand...

They're nice, right?


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in destroying racist white talking points online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too for you bad I actually know your neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't, but I do know yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're nice, right?
Click to expand...


No.

They are full of prescription drug addled people with a pill in one hand and a glass of whiskey in the other.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in destroying racist white talking points online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too for you bad I actually know your neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't, but I do know yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're nice, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> They are full of prescription drug addled people with a pill in one hand and a glass of whiskey in the other.
Click to expand...

Your description is innacurate and quite unrealistic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Black people ran/run Flint - you lie,
> 
> Leftists stage an attempted coup - you lie.
> 
> There is a pattern with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go study the decisions that created the situation..
Click to expand...



Black people made those decisions.

Corruption and mismanagment for decades.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> [
> You do realize that's not true.



You do realize that most people killed by the police are white, right racist?


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in destroying racist white talking points online.
> 
> 
> 
> Too for you bad I actually know your neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't, but I do know yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're nice, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> They are full of prescription drug addled people with a pill in one hand and a glass of whiskey in the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your description is innacurate and quite unrealistic.
Click to expand...


Nah, it's true.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Black people ran/run Flint - you lie,
> 
> Leftists stage an attempted coup - you lie.
> 
> There is a pattern with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go study the decisions that created the situation..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black people made those decisions.
> 
> Corruption and mismanagment for decades.
Click to expand...


Go study the decisions that created the situation.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You do realize that's not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that most people killed by the police are white, right racist?
Click to expand...


We aren't courting whites killed in armed standoffs and mass shootings racist.

We are talking about unarmed blacks.

Besides your claim supports my argument about unjustified use of deadly force by police.

Damn shame you don't care enough for white people to let them get slaughtered by police like that.


----------



## IM2

*ALL RISE!*


----------



## ph3iron

Uncensored2008 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is to ask a white rube if he would rather be black or white.
> Deafening silence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, from your perspective as a racist fuck, all black people wish they were white?
Click to expand...

No ms zero college foul mouth.
I thought it was the white rubes who were racist?
Assuming you are white, would you rather be black?
That's all I'm asking.
Ever been pulled over 2 x a week?


----------



## ph3iron

katsteve2012 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think I don’t discuss this with Black face to face!
> You’re so wrong.
> I believe in equal educational and equal opportunity for all American citizens.
> It’s interesting that I never have to discuss with Jamaicans what’s important: they wouldn’t be caught dead being unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your racist claim is 2 fold. 1. Jamaicans are black. 2. Blacks have a 6.8 percent unemployment rate. 93.2 percent are employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that Jamaicans are Black and don’t live to suck Welfare dry.
> The unemployed Jamaicans are working as babysitters and housekeepers.
> The issue is that they’re working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
Click to expand...

Some of my best friends are black too!!!


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know any white supremest cops personally, and I know a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because your white.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> The black cops I know also have to enforce the law. If something comes up, they are all called and respond. If they are not quick enough, that becomes a problem too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling. This is just one of them thing white people write because they think they have to write something. That's just babble.
Click to expand...

https://psmag.com/social-justice/black-cops-are-just-as-likely-as-whites-to-kill-black-suspects

"we find that nonwhite officers kill both black and Latino suspects at significantly higher rates than white officers,"


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
Click to expand...

Even a black judge would say that


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women falsely accuse black men also. And white men for the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Name them. Not just one or two. Name as many I named
> 
> That is name these black women who falsely accused white men of rape and the white man went down and did time and I'll do the same for white women lying and let's see who wins...eh ?
> 
> Harvey Weinstein will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Chartlie Sheen will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Keven Spacey will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Louis C K will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Dustin Hoffman will never see the inside of a jail cell
> If you understand how systematic white supremacy works, you won’t be surprised that Bill Cosby is sitting in prison, and Harvey Weinstein is having charges dropped as we speak. White supremacy is all about staying on CODE. (Black people need to learn this)
> 
> Those white dudes might end up paying off a few civil suits, but other than that NOTHING is gonna happen to them. White rapists are protected
> 
> Where as we get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you assume this is racial, shows what you are focused, on, not anything relevant to these individual or category of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fk you talking about ? I just gave you examples of white women lying about raped by black men and then you say that I'm assuming this is racial.
> 
> Think before you type.
Click to expand...

The only case I have read about a black female falsely reporting a rape was Tawana Brawley. Any false reporting is wrong. There are far too many rapists who are not prosecuted for the actual crime.


----------



## Godboy

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women falsely accuse black men also. And white men for the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Name them. Not just one or two. Name as many I named
> 
> That is name these black women who falsely accused white men of rape and the white man went down and did time and I'll do the same for white women lying and let's see who wins...eh ?
> 
> Harvey Weinstein will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Chartlie Sheen will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Keven Spacey will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Louis C K will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Dustin Hoffman will never see the inside of a jail cell
> If you understand how systematic white supremacy works, you won’t be surprised that Bill Cosby is sitting in prison, and Harvey Weinstein is having charges dropped as we speak. White supremacy is all about staying on CODE. (Black people need to learn this)
> 
> Those white dudes might end up paying off a few civil suits, but other than that NOTHING is gonna happen to them. White rapists are protected
> 
> Where as we get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you assume this is racial, shows what you are focused, on, not anything relevant to these individual or category of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fk you talking about ? I just gave you examples of white women lying about raped by black men and then you say that I'm assuming this is racial.
> 
> Think before you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only case I have read about a black female falsely reporting a rape was Tawana Brawley. Any false reporting is wrong. There are far too many rapists who are not prosecuted for the actual crime.
Click to expand...

Duke lacrosse team too. Who keeps track of false rape accusations? I still easily came up with 2.


----------



## katsteve2012

ph3iron said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your racist claim is 2 fold. 1. Jamaicans are black. 2. Blacks have a 6.8 percent unemployment rate. 93.2 percent are employed.
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that Jamaicans are Black and don’t live to suck Welfare dry.
> The unemployed Jamaicans are working as babysitters and housekeepers.
> The issue is that they’re working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are 93 percent of the rest of us blacks. Just understand that you are part of the race who has received welfare for 242 years and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of my best friends are black too!!!
Click to expand...


Well, ok then.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women falsely accuse black men also. And white men for the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Name them. Not just one or two. Name as many I named
> 
> That is name these black women who falsely accused white men of rape and the white man went down and did time and I'll do the same for white women lying and let's see who wins...eh ?
> 
> Harvey Weinstein will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Chartlie Sheen will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Keven Spacey will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Louis C K will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Dustin Hoffman will never see the inside of a jail cell
> If you understand how systematic white supremacy works, you won’t be surprised that Bill Cosby is sitting in prison, and Harvey Weinstein is having charges dropped as we speak. White supremacy is all about staying on CODE. (Black people need to learn this)
> 
> Those white dudes might end up paying off a few civil suits, but other than that NOTHING is gonna happen to them. White rapists are protected
> 
> Where as we get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you assume this is racial, shows what you are focused, on, not anything relevant to these individual or category of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fk you talking about ? I just gave you examples of white women lying about raped by black men and then you say that I'm assuming this is racial.
> 
> Think before you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only case I have read about a black female falsely reporting a rape was Tawana Brawley. Any false reporting is wrong. There are far too many rapists who are not prosecuted for the actual crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duke lacrosse team too. Who keeps track of false rape accusations? I still easily came up with 2.
Click to expand...


Essen came up with more and did so easier.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women falsely accuse black men also. And white men for the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Name them. Not just one or two. Name as many I named
> 
> That is name these black women who falsely accused white men of rape and the white man went down and did time and I'll do the same for white women lying and let's see who wins...eh ?
> 
> Harvey Weinstein will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Chartlie Sheen will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Keven Spacey will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Louis C K will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Dustin Hoffman will never see the inside of a jail cell
> If you understand how systematic white supremacy works, you won’t be surprised that Bill Cosby is sitting in prison, and Harvey Weinstein is having charges dropped as we speak. White supremacy is all about staying on CODE. (Black people need to learn this)
> 
> Those white dudes might end up paying off a few civil suits, but other than that NOTHING is gonna happen to them. White rapists are protected
> 
> Where as we get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you assume this is racial, shows what you are focused, on, not anything relevant to these individual or category of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fk you talking about ? I just gave you examples of white women lying about raped by black men and then you say that I'm assuming this is racial.
> 
> Think before you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only case I have read about a black female falsely reporting a rape was Tawana Brawley. Any false reporting is wrong. There are far too many rapists who are not prosecuted for the actual crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duke lacrosse team too. Who keeps track of false rape accusations? I still easily came up with 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essen came up with more and did so easier.
Click to expand...

All he did was throw out names of people who have never been convicted of rape. Hell, most of his list havent even been charged with a crime. What exactly should Louie CK be charged with?


----------



## Indeependent

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
Click to expand...

Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women falsely accuse black men also. And white men for the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Name them. Not just one or two. Name as many I named
> 
> That is name these black women who falsely accused white men of rape and the white man went down and did time and I'll do the same for white women lying and let's see who wins...eh ?
> 
> Harvey Weinstein will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Chartlie Sheen will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Keven Spacey will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Louis C K will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Dustin Hoffman will never see the inside of a jail cell
> If you understand how systematic white supremacy works, you won’t be surprised that Bill Cosby is sitting in prison, and Harvey Weinstein is having charges dropped as we speak. White supremacy is all about staying on CODE. (Black people need to learn this)
> 
> Those white dudes might end up paying off a few civil suits, but other than that NOTHING is gonna happen to them. White rapists are protected
> 
> Where as we get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you assume this is racial, shows what you are focused, on, not anything relevant to these individual or category of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fk you talking about ? I just gave you examples of white women lying about raped by black men and then you say that I'm assuming this is racial.
> 
> Think before you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only case I have read about a black female falsely reporting a rape was Tawana Brawley. Any false reporting is wrong. There are far too many rapists who are not prosecuted for the actual crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duke lacrosse team too. Who keeps track of false rape accusations? I still easily came up with 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essen came up with more and did so easier.
Click to expand...

Yes, we know...more bullshit.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know any white supremest cops personally, and I know a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because your white.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> The black cops I know also have to enforce the law. If something comes up, they are all called and respond. If they are not quick enough, that becomes a problem too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling. This is just one of them thing white people write because they think they have to write something. That's just babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://psmag.com/social-justice/black-cops-are-just-as-likely-as-whites-to-kill-black-suspects
> 
> "we find that nonwhite officers kill both black and Latino suspects at significantly higher rates than white officers,"
Click to expand...


You are not happy either way, and an expert because you’re black. Nobody cares. I’m blue, and work with other black cops. They don’t appreciate you either, and don’t think you’re kin. We have no problem. We have each other’s backs. Don’t want cops in your life, handle your problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

ph3iron said:


> No ms zero college foul mouth.
> I thought it was the white rubes who were racist?



You lack the capacity for thought.

You spew hatred at the race your massahs told you to hate.



> Assuming you are white, would you rather be black?
> That's all I'm asking.
> Ever been pulled over 2 x a week?



I'm content to be who I am.

How pathetic that you are not.

But then, who would want to be an ignorant racist like you?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Indeependent said:


> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.



That depends on the definition of "educated."

During my doctoral program, I ran across several black graduate students in "ethnic studies" and other such non-majors who were as hate filled and ignorant as Paul Essien  - small minded turds who could not construct a proper sentence who demanded masters or doctoral degrees because they were black and filled with hatred.

I would not be surprised at all if this moron Essien is working on a masters in "hate whitey" as we speak.


----------



## Pilot1

I hear Trump is issuing an Executive Order making slavery legal again for the first time in 154 years, but this time only Liberal/Progressive Race Baiters are at risk!


----------



## Indeependent

Uncensored2008 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the definition of "educated."
> 
> During my doctoral program, I ran across several black graduate students in "ethic studies" and other such non-majors who were as hate filled and ignorant as Paul Essien  - small minded turds who could not construct a proper sentence who demanded masters or doctoral degrees because they were black and filled with hatred.
> 
> I would not be surprised at all if this moron Essien is working on a masters in "hate whitey" as we speak.
Click to expand...

They don’t fit my definition of educated; what they are is indoctrinated.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a black man who fought HARD and was never shot. Stop being a racist. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
Click to expand...


Really?

Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel

What did you say?

We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.

Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives

*Members of the United Front*
Black Alliance for Just Immigration
Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
Project South
Southerners On New Ground
Philadelphia Student Union
Alliance for Educational Justice
Black Lives Matter Network
Dream Defenders
Baltimore Bloc
Freedom Inc.
Organization for Black Struggle
BlackBird
Highlander Research and Education Center
Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
The National Conference of Black Lawyers
Black Women’s Blueprint
Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
SpiritHouse Inc.
The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
The BlackOut Collective
Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
National Black Food and Justice Alliance
Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
Dignity and Power Now
Center for Media Justice
Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
BIG: Blacks in Green
Mothers Against Police Brutality

*Endorsing Organizations*
Color of Change
Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
Black Liberation Collective
Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
Mijente
FIERCE
ONE DC
Center for Constitutional Rights
The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
Freedom Road Socialist Organization
Central Illinois CBTU
Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
Causa Justa Just Cause
National Black Justice Coalition
Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
Girls for Gender Equity
ArchCity Defenders
Enlace
The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
Women of Color Network, Inc.
Right To The City
Freedom Side
Jobs With Justice
Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
Race Forward
Center for Social Inclusion
Center For Third World Organizing
PICO’s Live Free Campaign
Southeast Asian Freedom Network
National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
Center for Popular Democracy
Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
Picture The Homeless
Project NIA
Community Justice Network for Youth
Institute of the Black World 21st Century
National African American Reparations Commission
Brooklyn Movement Center
The Truth Telling Project
New York State Prisoner Justice Network
Good Jobs Now
The Ordinary People’s Society
People’s Justice Project
Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
Urban Youth Collaborative
European Reparations Commission (ERC)
Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
PolicyLink
Minnesota Voice
Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
North Star Fund
James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
Breakthrough
Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
Ferguson Response Network
Democratic Socialists of America
National Lawyer’s Guild
Citizen Action of New York
Jewish Voice for Peace
Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
New York Communities for Change
The Power Shift Network
US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
Ashoka Changemakers
Partnership for Working Families
Wildfire Project
Prison Action Network

Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives

You are wrong. As usual.


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know any white supremest cops personally, and I know a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because your white.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> The black cops I know also have to enforce the law. If something comes up, they are all called and respond. If they are not quick enough, that becomes a problem too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling. This is just one of them thing white people write because they think they have to write something. That's just babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://psmag.com/social-justice/black-cops-are-just-as-likely-as-whites-to-kill-black-suspects
> 
> "we find that nonwhite officers kill both black and Latino suspects at significantly higher rates than white officers,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not happy either way, and an expert because you’re black. Nobody cares. I’m blue, and work with other black cops. They don’t appreciate you either, and don’t think you’re kin. We have no problem. We have each other’s backs. Don’t want cops in your life, handle your problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Yes I am an expert on being black because I am black.  I know black cops too. Now shut up and work on the massive problems that exist in the white community. You are another example of the racism in police departments in this country.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the definition of "educated."
> 
> During my doctoral program, I ran across several black graduate students in "ethic studies" and other such non-majors who were as hate filled and ignorant as Paul Essien  - small minded turds who could not construct a proper sentence who demanded masters or doctoral degrees because they were black and filled with hatred.
> 
> I would not be surprised at all if this moron Essien is working on a masters in "hate whitey" as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t fit my definition of educated; what they are is indoctrinated.
Click to expand...


YOU are indoctrinated.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the definition of "educated."
> 
> During my doctoral program, I ran across several black graduate students in "ethnic studies" and other such non-majors who were as hate filled and ignorant as Paul Essien  - small minded turds who could not construct a proper sentence who demanded masters or doctoral degrees because they were black and filled with hatred.
> 
> I would not be surprised at all if this moron Essien is working on a masters in "hate whitey" as we speak.
Click to expand...


You reap what you sow "whitey".  242 years of racism is what you have sown thus far.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
Click to expand...

Reparations for uneducated savages who didn’t own property who were sold by their parents?
The odds are that the descendants of Black Africans brought to America would belong to drug gangs if they weren’t brought to America.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reparations for uneducated savages who didn’t own property who were sold by their parents?
> The odds are that the descendants of Black Africans brought to America would belong to drug gangs if they weren’t brought to America.
Click to expand...


Since that did not happen...


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the definition of "educated."
> 
> During my doctoral program, I ran across several black graduate students in "ethic studies" and other such non-majors who were as hate filled and ignorant as Paul Essien  - small minded turds who could not construct a proper sentence who demanded masters or doctoral degrees because they were black and filled with hatred.
> 
> I would not be surprised at all if this moron Essien is working on a masters in "hate whitey" as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t fit my definition of educated; what they are is indoctrinated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are indoctrinated.
Click to expand...

I see all you have accomplished convincing yourself of the bullshit you shovel.
What you need is a good riot.
Maybe at the next Black Friday sale.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> 
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reparations for uneducated savages who didn’t own property who were sold by their parents?
> The odds are that the descendants of Black Africans brought to America would belong to drug gangs if they weren’t brought to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that did not happen...
Click to expand...

It didn’t happen in *your* revisionist history books.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reparations for uneducated savages who didn’t own property who were sold by their parents?
> The odds are that the descendants of Black Africans brought to America would belong to drug gangs if they weren’t brought to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that did not happen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t happen in *your* revisionist history books.
Click to expand...


The only people that have revised history are you whites.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reparations for uneducated savages who didn’t own property who were sold by their parents?
> The odds are that the descendants of Black Africans brought to America would belong to drug gangs if they weren’t brought to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that did not happen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t happen in *your* revisionist history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people that have revised history are you whites.
Click to expand...

Have a good day.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know any white supremest cops personally, and I know a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because your white.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> The black cops I know also have to enforce the law. If something comes up, they are all called and respond. If they are not quick enough, that becomes a problem too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling. This is just one of them thing white people write because they think they have to write something. That's just babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://psmag.com/social-justice/black-cops-are-just-as-likely-as-whites-to-kill-black-suspects
> 
> "we find that nonwhite officers kill both black and Latino suspects at significantly higher rates than white officers,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not happy either way, and an expert because you’re black. Nobody cares. I’m blue, and work with other black cops. They don’t appreciate you either, and don’t think you’re kin. We have no problem. We have each other’s backs. Don’t want cops in your life, handle your problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am an expert on being black because I am black.  I know black cops too. Now shut up and work on the massive problems that exist in the white community. You are another example of the racism in police departments in this country.
Click to expand...


Too busy responding to the driveby’s or bar shootings, or store robberies in certain areas of town. Usually late at night, and featured on the evening news nightly. People targeting their own communities. Frequent flyers. Parenting by PD. You spout racism all day every day. This is your way of service to your community. Professional victim, whining punk. Walk the walk, then tell everyone how great you are. You personify racism, and set a shit example. Sharpton has the same reputation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reparations for uneducated savages who didn’t own property who were sold by their parents?
> The odds are that the descendants of Black Africans brought to America would belong to drug gangs if they weren’t brought to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that did not happen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t happen in *your* revisionist history books.
Click to expand...


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
Click to expand...

Youre not getting our money, so quit begging and go get a job.


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know any white supremest cops personally, and I know a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because your white.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> The black cops I know also have to enforce the law. If something comes up, they are all called and respond. If they are not quick enough, that becomes a problem too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling. This is just one of them thing white people write because they think they have to write something. That's just babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://psmag.com/social-justice/black-cops-are-just-as-likely-as-whites-to-kill-black-suspects
> 
> "we find that nonwhite officers kill both black and Latino suspects at significantly higher rates than white officers,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not happy either way, and an expert because you’re black. Nobody cares. I’m blue, and work with other black cops. They don’t appreciate you either, and don’t think you’re kin. We have no problem. We have each other’s backs. Don’t want cops in your life, handle your problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am an expert on being black because I am black.  I know black cops too. Now shut up and work on the massive problems that exist in the white community. You are another example of the racism in police departments in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too busy responding to the driveby’s or bar shootings, or store robberies in certain areas of town. Usually late at night, and featured on the evening news nightly. People targeting their own communities. Frequent flyers. Parenting by PD. You spout racism all day every day. This is your way of service to your community. Professional victim, whining punk. Walk the walk, then tell everyone how great you are. You personify racism, and set a shit example. Sharpton has the same reputation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Seems that Sharpton is well respected nationally and you're a tin can cop.

I've walked the walk

So shut up Barney Fife.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not getting our money, so quit begging and go get a job.
Click to expand...


You owe us money.

I do not have to beg. Worked for 43 years. Don't need a job. I'll just sit and watch the US decline and watch bitches like you cry about the debt and deficits. Debts/deficits that never had to happen if you racists would have allowed everyone to take part in the system. So you see dumb ass white boy, like I have been telling you, you will pay and you have 2 options, option A-reparations. But whites like you have chosen option B. So as the economy collapses and America is no longer economically valid, you will learn the truth in what I have been speaking.. You *will* pay what you owe one way or the other.

So post the laughing smiley today. But before you leave this existence, you will not be laughing at what you see.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> 
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not getting our money, so quit begging and go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You owe us money.
> 
> I do not have to beg. Worked for 43 years. Don't need a job. I'll just sit and watch the US decline and watch bitches like you cry about the debt and deficits. Debts/deficits that never had to happen if you racists would have allowed everyone to take part in the system. So you see dumb ass white boy, like I have been telling you, you will pay and you have 2 options, option A-reparations. But whites like you have chosen option B. So as the economy collapses and America is no longer economically valid, you will learn the truth in what I have been speaking.. You *will* pay what you owe one way or the other.
> 
> So post the laughing smiley today. But before you leave this existence, you will not be laughing at what you see.
Click to expand...

Whites dont owe you a damn thing for what your ancestors may have suffered through.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because your white.
> You're babbling. This is just one of them thing white people write because they think they have to write something. That's just babble.
> 
> 
> 
> https://psmag.com/social-justice/black-cops-are-just-as-likely-as-whites-to-kill-black-suspects
> 
> "we find that nonwhite officers kill both black and Latino suspects at significantly higher rates than white officers,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not happy either way, and an expert because you’re black. Nobody cares. I’m blue, and work with other black cops. They don’t appreciate you either, and don’t think you’re kin. We have no problem. We have each other’s backs. Don’t want cops in your life, handle your problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am an expert on being black because I am black.  I know black cops too. Now shut up and work on the massive problems that exist in the white community. You are another example of the racism in police departments in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too busy responding to the driveby’s or bar shootings, or store robberies in certain areas of town. Usually late at night, and featured on the evening news nightly. People targeting their own communities. Frequent flyers. Parenting by PD. You spout racism all day every day. This is your way of service to your community. Professional victim, whining punk. Walk the walk, then tell everyone how great you are. You personify racism, and set a shit example. Sharpton has the same reputation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that Sharpton is well respected nationally .....
Click to expand...




!!!


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> 
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not getting our money, so quit begging and go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You owe us money.
> 
> I do not have to beg. Worked for 43 years. Don't need a job. I'll just sit and watch the US decline and watch bitches like you cry about the debt and deficits. Debts/deficits that never had to happen if you racists would have allowed everyone to take part in the system. So you see dumb ass white boy, like I have been telling you, you will pay and you have 2 options, option A-reparations. But whites like you have chosen option B. So as the economy collapses and America is no longer economically valid, you will learn the truth in what I have been speaking.. You *will* pay what you owe one way or the other.
> 
> So post the laughing smiley today. But before you leave this existence, you will not be laughing at what you see.
Click to expand...


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because your white.
> You're babbling. This is just one of them thing white people write because they think they have to write something. That's just babble.
> 
> 
> 
> https://psmag.com/social-justice/black-cops-are-just-as-likely-as-whites-to-kill-black-suspects
> 
> "we find that nonwhite officers kill both black and Latino suspects at significantly higher rates than white officers,"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not happy either way, and an expert because you’re black. Nobody cares. I’m blue, and work with other black cops. They don’t appreciate you either, and don’t think you’re kin. We have no problem. We have each other’s backs. Don’t want cops in your life, handle your problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am an expert on being black because I am black.  I know black cops too. Now shut up and work on the massive problems that exist in the white community. You are another example of the racism in police departments in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too busy responding to the driveby’s or bar shootings, or store robberies in certain areas of town. Usually late at night, and featured on the evening news nightly. People targeting their own communities. Frequent flyers. Parenting by PD. You spout racism all day every day. This is your way of service to your community. Professional victim, whining punk. Walk the walk, then tell everyone how great you are. You personify racism, and set a shit example. Sharpton has the same reputation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that Sharpton is well respected nationally and you're a tin can cop.
> 
> I've walked the walk
> 
> So shut up Barney Fife.
Click to expand...


He’s a joke, as well as Farakan and you. He lost his White House privileges. You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site. That’s the majority of people that interact here. There are a few other morons that basically high five with you. You post all kinds of boring crap that no one can stomach long enough to read, because it’s the equivalent of hate propaganda. You don’t have an original thought in your head, and show your lack of education with your stupid stereotyped comebacks. This is your only interaction with the white community, because any other whities you think like you run the other way when they see you. That said, I and your black brothers in blue let this stuff roll off our backs on a daily, weekly, and yearly basis. I don’t harbor any ill will towards anyone of any race, creed or nationality. In fact, I’ve had years of extensive training and education about it along with street experience. Well over 30 years, and have great interaction with the community. I will continue to serve the community, and help them raise their families. That’s not the way it’s supposed to be, but a reality of life. You don’t like me or my family, handle your business and don’t call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reparations for uneducated savages who didn’t own property who were sold by their parents?
> The odds are that the descendants of Black Africans brought to America would belong to drug gangs if they weren’t brought to America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that did not happen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t happen in *your* revisionist history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Because every African nation run by Blacks isn’t a corrupt shithole.


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://psmag.com/social-justice/black-cops-are-just-as-likely-as-whites-to-kill-black-suspects
> 
> "we find that nonwhite officers kill both black and Latino suspects at significantly higher rates than white officers,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not happy either way, and an expert because you’re black. Nobody cares. I’m blue, and work with other black cops. They don’t appreciate you either, and don’t think you’re kin. We have no problem. We have each other’s backs. Don’t want cops in your life, handle your problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am an expert on being black because I am black.  I know black cops too. Now shut up and work on the massive problems that exist in the white community. You are another example of the racism in police departments in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too busy responding to the driveby’s or bar shootings, or store robberies in certain areas of town. Usually late at night, and featured on the evening news nightly. People targeting their own communities. Frequent flyers. Parenting by PD. You spout racism all day every day. This is your way of service to your community. Professional victim, whining punk. Walk the walk, then tell everyone how great you are. You personify racism, and set a shit example. Sharpton has the same reputation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that Sharpton is well respected nationally and you're a tin can cop.
> 
> I've walked the walk
> 
> So shut up Barney Fife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s a joke, as well as Farakan and you. He lost his White House privileges. You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site. That’s the majority of people that interact here. There are a few other morons that basically high five with you. You post all kinds of boring crap that no one can stomach long enough to read, because it’s the equivalent of hate propaganda. You don’t have an original thought in your head, and show your lack of education with your stupid stereotyped comebacks. This is your only interaction with the white community, because any other whities you think like you run the other way when they see you. That said, I and your black brothers in blue let this stuff roll off our backs on a daily, weekly, and yearly basis. I don’t harbor any ill will towards anyone of any race, creed or nationality. In fact, I’ve had years of extensive training and education about it along with street experience. Well over 30 years, and have great interaction with the community. I will continue to serve the community, and help them raise their families. That’s not the way it’s supposed to be, but a reality of life. You don’t like me or my family, handle your business and don’t call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You're a joke punk. Everything you just said is wrong.

You're an example of how fucked up law enforcement is.

So sit your ass down in Car 54 and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not getting our money, so quit begging and go get a job.
Click to expand...

All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.


----------



## Pilot1

Paul Essien said:


> [All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.



Yet Black Unemployment is at an all time low with Whitey in the White House.  I guess the mega rich like Oprah were held down by "The Man".  Tell my Black neighbor who owns a large, successful business that he can't succeed because of Whitey.


----------



## Paul Essien

Butch_Coolidge said:


> You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site


But

You still get the job
You still get the loan
You still get the house
You still get the promotion
You're areas don't get gentrified
Your kids don'#t get there brains blown by cops

So tell me how is all this 24-7 racism that you claim some black people are spewing affecting your life ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Yet Black Unemployment is at an all time low with Whitey in the White House.


Whites can say anything. They make stats up outta there arse.


Pilot1 said:


> I guess the mega rich like Oprah were held down by "The Man".


And I guess mega rich Bill Gates shows white people that anyone can be a billionaire. Madam C Walker was the 1st black millionaire in but this was in 1911 a year in which black people were getting hung every week.

You could always point to a handful of black people with money at any time in US history. White people have never minded some black people with money but black people as group owning shit ? And running shit ? With full employment ?

That's a problem.


Pilot1 said:


> Tell my Black neighbor who owns a large, successful business that he can't succeed because of Whitey.


I refer to the answer I gave above.


----------



## IM2

Pilot1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> [All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Black Unemployment is at an all time low with Whitey in the White House.  I guess the mega rich like Oprah were held down by "The Man".  Tell my Black neighbor who owns a large, successful business that he can't succeed because of Whitey.
Click to expand...


But whitey did not create the policies that made this unemployment. Black unemployment is still almost double that of whites. Until black unemployment is lower than the national average like white unemployment is, your one black neighbor and Oprah are irrelevant dodges used by white punk ass racists.


----------



## Pilot1

Paul Essien said:


> Whites can say anything. They make stats up outta there arse.



Does the Bureau of Labor Statics make up stats?  Well you must love CNN, so I guess they are lying yet again.  Yes, the Black Community is still behind other MINORITIES, and Whites, but things are improving under TRUMP.  Yet, you can not admit nor recognize that, why?  Are you bigoted and prejudiced against Whites?  Say it ain't so!



> The unemployment rate for African American workers has never been lower — another sign of the strength of the economy.



Black unemployment is at a record low. But there's a lot more to the story.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not happy either way, and an expert because you’re black. Nobody cares. I’m blue, and work with other black cops. They don’t appreciate you either, and don’t think you’re kin. We have no problem. We have each other’s backs. Don’t want cops in your life, handle your problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am an expert on being black because I am black.  I know black cops too. Now shut up and work on the massive problems that exist in the white community. You are another example of the racism in police departments in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too busy responding to the driveby’s or bar shootings, or store robberies in certain areas of town. Usually late at night, and featured on the evening news nightly. People targeting their own communities. Frequent flyers. Parenting by PD. You spout racism all day every day. This is your way of service to your community. Professional victim, whining punk. Walk the walk, then tell everyone how great you are. You personify racism, and set a shit example. Sharpton has the same reputation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that Sharpton is well respected nationally and you're a tin can cop.
> 
> I've walked the walk
> 
> So shut up Barney Fife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He’s a joke, as well as Farakan and you. He lost his White House privileges. You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site. That’s the majority of people that interact here. There are a few other morons that basically high five with you. You post all kinds of boring crap that no one can stomach long enough to read, because it’s the equivalent of hate propaganda. You don’t have an original thought in your head, and show your lack of education with your stupid stereotyped comebacks. This is your only interaction with the white community, because any other whities you think like you run the other way when they see you. That said, I and your black brothers in blue let this stuff roll off our backs on a daily, weekly, and yearly basis. I don’t harbor any ill will towards anyone of any race, creed or nationality. In fact, I’ve had years of extensive training and education about it along with street experience. Well over 30 years, and have great interaction with the community. I will continue to serve the community, and help them raise their families. That’s not the way it’s supposed to be, but a reality of life. You don’t like me or my family, handle your business and don’t call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a joke punk. Everything you just said is wrong.
> 
> You're an example of how fucked up law enforcement is.
> 
> So sit your ass down in Car 54 and shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Wow,
What a wordsmith and a baby [emoji64]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Paul Essien said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site
> 
> 
> 
> But
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the house
> You still get the promotion
> You're areas don't get gentrified
> Your kids don'#t get there brains blown by cops
> 
> So tell me how is all this 24-7 racism that you claim some black people are spewing affecting your life ?
Click to expand...


So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you. That’s how all racists operate. If you go to school, pay your dues, take pride in your work, pay your bills, you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Does the Bureau of Labor Statics make up stats?  Well you must love CNN, so I guess they are lying yet again.  Yes, the Black Community is still behind other MINORITIES, and Whites, but things are improving under TRUMP.  Yet, you can not admit nor recognize that, why?  Are you bigoted and prejudiced against Whites?  Say it ain't so!


Improving ? Once again that's like saying,_ "Your still getting raped, but we are improving rate of rape_"

*There should not be a system of racism which denies black people as a group jobs and resources.
*
Agreed ?

You don't get a A for effort.

Come back to me when the job is done. We live in system of white supremacy. They can say anything. Plus most of the "black jobs" are at McDonalds and in the service sector.

If there was no system of racism, then you should have a black beverly hills. You should have just as many black areas that are financially strong as there are white areas.

Now why is that not the case ?

Now you have two choices to explain that

1) There is a system of white supremacy
Or
2) Black people are just screwed up

I go with #1. What say you ?

Unless were are talking money and economics and allocation of resources then were not talking about racism.

Call me when the white supremacists are cool with a black Mark Zuckerberg


Pilot1 said:


> The unemployment rate for African American workers has never been lower — another sign of the strength of the economy.





Pilot1 said:


> Black unemployment is at a record low. But there's a lot more to the story.


That's like saying "_Hey. we used to shoot black people ten times. But now we only do it nine. That is lower. Right ?"_


----------



## IM2

Pilot1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites can say anything. They make stats up outta there arse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Bureau of Labor Statics make up stats?  Well you must love CNN, so I guess they are lying yet again.  Yes, the Black Community is still behind other MINORITIES, and Whites, but things are improving under TRUMP.  Yet, you can not admit nor recognize that, why?  Are you bigoted and prejudiced against Whites?  Say it ain't so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unemployment rate for African American workers has never been lower — another sign of the strength of the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black unemployment is at a record low. But there's a lot more to the story.
Click to expand...


*Lowest Ever Black Jobless Rate Is Still Twice That of Whites*

President Trump celebrated the milestone on Twitter and in his State of the Union address. The unemployment rate for black Americans had hit its lowest point on record, a sign that the recovery was at last reaching groups that had been left behind.

But the achievement was bittersweet: Black joblessness was still roughly twice the rate for whites.

*Even at the low of 6.8 percent recorded in December — it climbed back to 7.7 percent in January — the unemployment level for black Americans would qualify as a near crisis for whites.* And the relative gains have not erased disparities in opportunity and pay.

Lowest Ever Black Jobless Rate Is Still Twice That of Whites

But we blacks must accept crisis numbers and believe things are better because some fruit loop white racist says so.

*Black unemployment rate is consistently twice that of whites*

Much has changed for African-Americans since the 1963 March on Washington (which, recall, was a march for “Jobs and Freedom”), but one thing hasn’t: The unemployment rate among blacks is about double that among whites, as it has been for most of the past six decades.

Black unemployment rate is consistently twice that of whites

Things are not better under Trump.


----------



## Pilot1

If you keep promoting the VICTIM Mentality, you will always be a...……..VICTIM.


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site
> 
> 
> 
> But
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the house
> You still get the promotion
> You're areas don't get gentrified
> Your kids don'#t get there brains blown by cops
> 
> So tell me how is all this 24-7 racism that you claim some black people are spewing affecting your life ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you. That’s how all racists operate. If you go to school, pay your dues, take pride in your work, pay your bills, you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


*– Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.*

*– Racism, practiced as discrimination, frequently denies to white institutions and businesses the talents and experience of people of color.

– Racism, practiced as housing discrimination, has too often created white ghettos, where white children and adults are isolated from the rich interactions which can come from living with people whose life experience by race has been different.

– Racism has created a justice system which does not deliver equal justice to whites and people of color, a system which reflects dishonor on white society. (You can expand this into most areas of our systems, i.e., health care, employment, and others.)

– Racism has taught us to incorporate into our thinking and speaking negative stereotypes that perpetuate racist ideas.
*
_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or *“take personal responsibility.”*

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_


----------



## Paul Essien

Butch_Coolidge said:


> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you.


The only negative thing a black person can do to a white person in the USA that won't get them severly punished is call them a name.

And even name calling, that black guy better not call a white pertoo many names because you will use the system of white supremacy to slap them down.


Butch_Coolidge said:


> If you go to school, pay your dues,


And most black people do and all the schools are controlled by the white supremacist and black peoples lack of economic strength group which is systematically created by the white supremacists, because the white supremacists makes sure that black areas have the highest levels of unemployment and poverty and bad housing all of which affects black kids school performance and the black family in general.


Butch_Coolidge said:


> take pride in your work, pay your bills,


What work ? Where ? The white supremacist make sure that black people (as a group) are not econmically strong because the white supremacists control all the jobs.


Butch_Coolidge said:


> you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.


You're babbling.


----------



## Pilot1

Why do other Minorities, and Immigrants, Asians, Hispanics, and other "People of Color" become more successful than most Blacks, even after being here a much shorter time?


----------



## IM2

Pilot1 said:


> If you keep promoting the VICTIM Mentality, you will always be a...……..VICTIM.



These are the facts.  You don't say this bullshit to your white racist butt buddies who claim anti white discrimination with no facts. So don't bring that weak shit here.


----------



## IM2

Pilot1 said:


> Why do other Minorities, and Immigrants, Asians, Hispanics, and other "People of Color" become more successful than most Blacks, even after being here a much shorter time?



They haven't.


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> If you keep promoting the VICTIM Mentality, you will always be a...……..VICTIM.


You are victim if you are black.

That doesn't mean to say that you lie down. That's means to say that when you get in a car, you put the seatbelt on, because some thing could happen. So you put the belt on to prevent injury. No-one would say "_Stop being victim_" 

Racism ain't going no where fast. So I've got to be prepared


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site
> 
> 
> 
> But
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the house
> You still get the promotion
> You're areas don't get gentrified
> Your kids don'#t get there brains blown by cops
> 
> So tell me how is all this 24-7 racism that you claim some black people are spewing affecting your life ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you. That’s how all racists operate. If you go to school, pay your dues, take pride in your work, pay your bills, you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *– Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.*
> 
> *– Racism, practiced as discrimination, frequently denies to white institutions and businesses the talents and experience of people of color.
> 
> – Racism, practiced as housing discrimination, has too often created white ghettos, where white children and adults are isolated from the rich interactions which can come from living with people whose life experience by race has been different.
> 
> – Racism has created a justice system which does not deliver equal justice to whites and people of color, a system which reflects dishonor on white society. (You can expand this into most areas of our systems, i.e., health care, employment, and others.)
> 
> – Racism has taught us to incorporate into our thinking and speaking negative stereotypes that perpetuate racist ideas.
> *
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or *“take personal responsibility.”*
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
Click to expand...


Again with all wordy crap from someone else, because you don’t have the intellect to express yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site
> 
> 
> 
> But
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the house
> You still get the promotion
> You're areas don't get gentrified
> Your kids don'#t get there brains blown by cops
> 
> So tell me how is all this 24-7 racism that you claim some black people are spewing affecting your life ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you. That’s how all racists operate. If you go to school, pay your dues, take pride in your work, pay your bills, you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *– Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.*
> 
> *– Racism, practiced as discrimination, frequently denies to white institutions and businesses the talents and experience of people of color.
> 
> – Racism, practiced as housing discrimination, has too often created white ghettos, where white children and adults are isolated from the rich interactions which can come from living with people whose life experience by race has been different.
> 
> – Racism has created a justice system which does not deliver equal justice to whites and people of color, a system which reflects dishonor on white society. (You can expand this into most areas of our systems, i.e., health care, employment, and others.)
> 
> – Racism has taught us to incorporate into our thinking and speaking negative stereotypes that perpetuate racist ideas.
> *
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or *“take personal responsibility.”*
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with all wordy crap from someone else, because you don’t have the intellect to express yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Well we call these things quotes. Quotes are frequently used in discussions. Since I am smarter and 5 steps ahead of YOU at all times, I know that if I rip apart your ignorance without using quotes you'd have an excuse waiting for that also. Now run along Inspector gadget because somebodys calling you on the gadget phone.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site
> 
> 
> 
> But
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the house
> You still get the promotion
> You're areas don't get gentrified
> Your kids don'#t get there brains blown by cops
> 
> So tell me how is all this 24-7 racism that you claim some black people are spewing affecting your life ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you. That’s how all racists operate. If you go to school, pay your dues, take pride in your work, pay your bills, you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *– Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.*
> 
> *– Racism, practiced as discrimination, frequently denies to white institutions and businesses the talents and experience of people of color.
> 
> – Racism, practiced as housing discrimination, has too often created white ghettos, where white children and adults are isolated from the rich interactions which can come from living with people whose life experience by race has been different.
> 
> – Racism has created a justice system which does not deliver equal justice to whites and people of color, a system which reflects dishonor on white society. (You can expand this into most areas of our systems, i.e., health care, employment, and others.)
> 
> – Racism has taught us to incorporate into our thinking and speaking negative stereotypes that perpetuate racist ideas.
> *
> _"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are th e least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or *“take personal responsibility.”*
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with all wordy crap from someone else, because you don’t have the intellect to express yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we call these things quotes. Quotes are frequently used in discussions. Since I am smarter and 5 steps ahead of YOU at all times, I know that if I rip apart your ignorance without using quotes you'd have an excuse waiting for that also. Now run along Inspector gadget because somebodys calling you on the gadget phone.
Click to expand...


Quotes are also used by those who can’t summarize issues, to hide behind. I just heard a good one this morning from Diamond and Silk on FOX. They said Al Sharpton is a pimp, and a race baiter,and sells the black community out to the liberal democrat party. They claim he doesn’t represent them or the blacks, and his opinions are racist and embarrassing to the black community. But they are strong independent women, who probably scare little boys. I need to get to work, assisting the community now. Enjoy your talk shows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> 
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not getting our money, so quit begging and go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You owe us money.
> 
> I do not have to beg. Worked for 43 years. Don't need a job. I'll just sit and watch the US decline and watch bitches like you cry about the debt and deficits. Debts/deficits that never had to happen if you racists would have allowed everyone to take part in the system. So you see dumb ass white boy, like I have been telling you, you will pay and you have 2 options, option A-reparations. But whites like you have chosen option B. So as the economy collapses and America is no longer economically valid, you will learn the truth in what I have been speaking.. You *will* pay what you owe one way or the other.
> 
> So post the laughing smiley today. But before you leave this existence, you will not be laughing at what you see.
Click to expand...

Nope, are arent ever going to give you money, so stop begging, loser.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.


Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Paul Essien said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you.
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative thing a black person can do to a white person in the USA that won't get them severly punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even name calling, that black guy better not call a white pertoo many names because you will use the system of white supremacy to slap them down.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to school, pay your dues,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most black people do and all the schools are controlled by the white supremacist and black peoples lack of economic strength group which is systematically created by the white supremacists, because the white supremacists makes sure that black areas have the highest levels of unemployment and poverty and bad housing all of which affects black kids school performance and the black family in general.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> take pride in your work, pay your bills,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What work ? Where ? The white supremacist make sure that black people (as a group) are not econmically strong because the white supremacists control all the jobs.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you have time for it, because you don’t have a job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
Click to expand...

You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you? 

Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.

I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.

And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites can say anything. They make stats up outta there arse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Bureau of Labor Statics make up stats?  Well you must love CNN, so I guess they are lying yet again.  Yes, the Black Community is still behind other MINORITIES, and Whites, but things are improving under TRUMP.  Yet, you can not admit nor recognize that, why?  Are you bigoted and prejudiced against Whites?  Say it ain't so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unemployment rate for African American workers has never been lower — another sign of the strength of the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black unemployment is at a record low. But there's a lot more to the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lowest Ever Black Jobless Rate Is Still Twice That of Whites*
> 
> President Trump celebrated the milestone on Twitter and in his State of the Union address. The unemployment rate for black Americans had hit its lowest point on record, a sign that the recovery was at last reaching groups that had been left behind.
> 
> But the achievement was bittersweet: Black joblessness was still roughly twice the rate for whites.
> 
> *Even at the low of 6.8 percent recorded in December — it climbed back to 7.7 percent in January — the unemployment level for black Americans would qualify as a near crisis for whites.* And the relative gains have not erased disparities in opportunity and pay.
> 
> Lowest Ever Black Jobless Rate Is Still Twice That of Whites
> 
> But we blacks must accept crisis numbers and believe things are better because some fruit loop white racist says so.
> 
> *Black unemployment rate is consistently twice that of whites*
> 
> Much has changed for African-Americans since the 1963 March on Washington (which, recall, was a march for “Jobs and Freedom”), but one thing hasn’t: The unemployment rate among blacks is about double that among whites, as it has been for most of the past six decades.
> 
> Black unemployment rate is consistently twice that of whites
> 
> Things are not better under Trump.
Click to expand...


If Trump has mastered one skill during his short tenure as the POTUS, is his tendency to overindulge in self praise, and to use statistics that do not really tell that promising a story, to an audience that has the intelligence to drill down far enough to obtain the real truth. And THAT audience is NOT his base of support.

If anything, the traction towards reducing the black unemployment rate that he is stroking himself for, is nothing but a result of what was started by the previous administration. He did not just walk into office and by
his mere presence have anything to do with "reducing" the black unemployment rate.

There are still issues that are buried within that number that may never change.

Such as:

The typical full-time black worker still earns about $12,000 less annually than a white worker. Gender pay gaps also compound this inequity. On average in 2017, black women earn 66 cents for every dollar earned by a white man. That has a serious impact on peoples’ lives: Roughly 20 percent of black and Hispanic people live in poverty compared to less than 9 percent of white people. This is, in part, because black workers are more likely to be trapped in low-wage work, and the federal minimum wage has been stuck at $7.25 for nearly a decade. A yearly income at this rate is just over $15,000.

Any progress that he imagines that he has had an impact on, will be erased by the impact of the government shutdown. 800,000 people not being paid for 30+ days will have an ongoing rippling effect on those affected. And will also affect him in the best way possible for most people who are not insulated fat cats. It will affect him in the 2020 election. And it will not be in a good way.


----------



## boedicca

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
Click to expand...



You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!

It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
Click to expand...


Why do you low IQ whites think you can tell us what we should do?

You get a job. You are here as much as anyone.


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you.
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative thing a black person can do to a white person in the USA that won't get them severly punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even name calling, that black guy better not call a white pertoo many names because you will use the system of white supremacy to slap them down.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to school, pay your dues,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most black people do and all the schools are controlled by the white supremacist and black peoples lack of economic strength group which is systematically created by the white supremacists, because the white supremacists makes sure that black areas have the highest levels of unemployment and poverty and bad housing all of which affects black kids school performance and the black family in general.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> take pride in your work, pay your bills,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What work ? Where ? The white supremacist make sure that black people (as a group) are not econmically strong because the white supremacists control all the jobs.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have time for it, because you don’t have a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Funny how you cheeze it's post here all day long then tell us how we don't have jobs


----------



## IM2

I've got a fan. I got 25 alerts and 22 were from one person who follows me around all day.

I like women ptbw.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you.
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative thing a black person can do to a white person in the USA that won't get them severly punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even name calling, that black guy better not call a white pertoo many names because you will use the system of white supremacy to slap them down.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to school, pay your dues,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most black people do and all the schools are controlled by the white supremacist and black peoples lack of economic strength group which is systematically created by the white supremacists, because the white supremacists makes sure that black areas have the highest levels of unemployment and poverty and bad housing all of which affects black kids school performance and the black family in general.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> take pride in your work, pay your bills,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What work ? Where ? The white supremacist make sure that black people (as a group) are not econmically strong because the white supremacists control all the jobs.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have time for it, because you don’t have a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you cheeze it's post here all day long then tell us how we don't have jobs
Click to expand...


I multitask, work full and part time, and don’t complain about it. I handle my business, and provide for my family. You should try it. You are providing me entertainment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you.
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative thing a black person can do to a white person in the USA that won't get them severly punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even name calling, that black guy better not call a white pertoo many names because you will use the system of white supremacy to slap them down.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to school, pay your dues,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most black people do and all the schools are controlled by the white supremacist and black peoples lack of economic strength group which is systematically created by the white supremacists, because the white supremacists makes sure that black areas have the highest levels of unemployment and poverty and bad housing all of which affects black kids school performance and the black family in general.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> take pride in your work, pay your bills,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What work ? Where ? The white supremacist make sure that black people (as a group) are not econmically strong because the white supremacists control all the jobs.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have time for it, because you don’t have a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you cheeze it's post here all day long then tell us how we don't have jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I multitask, work full and part time, and don’t complain about it. I handle my business, and provide for my family. You should try it. You are providing me entertainment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You would be wise to stop assuming we don't have jobs. I worked 43 years for others. I have worked the past 5 for me. That's 48 years. How about you? And when you talk about entertainment, I take your punk ass to school very time. I need to start charging.

You are a low IQ person. You can't form an original thought. All you do is repeat the same trifling, dumb, white racist bullshit.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> So racism is fine, as long as it’s not directed towards you.
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative thing a black person can do to a white person in the USA that won't get them severly punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even name calling, that black guy better not call a white pertoo many names because you will use the system of white supremacy to slap them down.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to school, pay your dues,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most black people do and all the schools are controlled by the white supremacist and black peoples lack of economic strength group which is systematically created by the white supremacists, because the white supremacists makes sure that black areas have the highest levels of unemployment and poverty and bad housing all of which affects black kids school performance and the black family in general.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> take pride in your work, pay your bills,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What work ? Where ? The white supremacist make sure that black people (as a group) are not econmically strong because the white supremacists control all the jobs.
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> you get all those things too. Then you still get shit from people that don’t accept responsibility for their situation in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have time for it, because you don’t have a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you cheeze it's post here all day long then tell us how we don't have jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I multitask, work full and part time, and don’t complain about it. I handle my business, and provide for my family. You should try it. You are providing me entertainment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would be wise to stop assuming we don't have jobs. I worked 43 years for others. I have worked the past 5 for me. That's 48 years. How about you? And when you talk about entertainment, I take your punk ass to school very time. I need to start charging.
> 
> You are a low IQ person. You can't form an original thought. All you do is repeat the same trifling, dumb, white racist bullshit.
Click to expand...


I responded previously to your buddy, who was claiming he wasn’t afforded the opportunity to work. He blamed it on everything else, instead of accepting responsibility. I would never assume that you or anyone else didn’t have a job. I know you work, and have a long history of it. I’m not racist, just throwing stuff back at you. I don’t like being lumped into stereotypes anymore than you do. And I can’t accept responsibility for ignorance from others. I’m breaking balls. We don’t know each other, but I would have your back if we did. I’m going to stop being sarcastic. Nothing good can come from this. It’s a complicated world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative thing a black person can do to a white person in the USA that won't get them severly punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even name calling, that black guy better not call a white pertoo many names because you will use the system of white supremacy to slap them down.
> And most black people do and all the schools are controlled by the white supremacist and black peoples lack of economic strength group which is systematically created by the white supremacists, because the white supremacists makes sure that black areas have the highest levels of unemployment and poverty and bad housing all of which affects black kids school performance and the black family in general.
> What work ? Where ? The white supremacist make sure that black people (as a group) are not econmically strong because the white supremacists control all the jobs.
> You're babbling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have time for it, because you don’t have a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you cheeze it's post here all day long then tell us how we don't have jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I multitask, work full and part time, and don’t complain about it. I handle my business, and provide for my family. You should try it. You are providing me entertainment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would be wise to stop assuming we don't have jobs. I worked 43 years for others. I have worked the past 5 for me. That's 48 years. How about you? And when you talk about entertainment, I take your punk ass to school very time. I need to start charging.
> 
> You are a low IQ person. You can't form an original thought. All you do is repeat the same trifling, dumb, white racist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I responded previously to your buddy, who was claiming he wasn’t afforded the opportunity to work. He blamed it on everything else, instead of accepting responsibility. I would never assume that you or anyone else didn’t have a job. I know you work, and have a long history of it. I’m not racist, just throwing stuff back at you. I don’t like being lumped into stereotypes anymore than you do. And I can’t accept responsibility for ignorance from others. I’m breaking balls. We don’t know each other, but I would have your back if we did. I’m going to stop being sarcastic. Nothing good can come from this. It’s a complicated world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



You’re wasting your time trying to be reasonable with this dbag.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> 
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not getting our money, so quit begging and go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
Click to expand...

ALL jobs are controlled by white supremacist?


Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> 
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not getting our money, so quit begging and go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
Click to expand...

ALL of the jobs are controlled by white supremacists? You are so delusional. What system is set up by whites? If your statement were true, no blacks would have a job. Why are there white men out of work?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spew racism 24/7 to whites on this site
> 
> 
> 
> But
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get the house
> You still get the promotion
> You're areas don't get gentrified
> Your kids don'#t get there brains blown by cops
> 
> So tell me how is all this 24-7 racism that you claim some black people are spewing affecting your life ?
Click to expand...

If your kids get their brains blown by cops maybe they should stay out of trouble. What percentage of cops are killing innocent people of any race?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
Click to expand...

How can you be successful if the white man controls all the jobs?


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
Click to expand...


Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
Click to expand...

Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only negative thing a black person can do to a white person in the USA that won't get them severly punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even name calling, that black guy better not call a white pertoo many names because you will use the system of white supremacy to slap them down.
> And most black people do and all the schools are controlled by the white supremacist and black peoples lack of economic strength group which is systematically created by the white supremacists, because the white supremacists makes sure that black areas have the highest levels of unemployment and poverty and bad housing all of which affects black kids school performance and the black family in general.
> What work ? Where ? The white supremacist make sure that black people (as a group) are not econmically strong because the white supremacists control all the jobs.
> You're babbling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have time for it, because you don’t have a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how you cheeze it's post here all day long then tell us how we don't have jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I multitask, work full and part time, and don’t complain about it. I handle my business, and provide for my family. You should try it. You are providing me entertainment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would be wise to stop assuming we don't have jobs. I worked 43 years for others. I have worked the past 5 for me. That's 48 years. How about you? And when you talk about entertainment, I take your punk ass to school very time. I need to start charging.
> 
> You are a low IQ person. You can't form an original thought. All you do is repeat the same trifling, dumb, white racist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I responded previously to your buddy, who was claiming he wasn’t afforded the opportunity to work. He blamed it on everything else, instead of accepting responsibility. I would never assume that you or anyone else didn’t have a job. I know you work, and have a long history of it. I’m not racist, just throwing stuff back at you. I don’t like being lumped into stereotypes anymore than you do. And I can’t accept responsibility for ignorance from others. I’m breaking balls. We don’t know each other, but I would have your back if we did. I’m going to stop being sarcastic. Nothing good can come from this. It’s a complicated world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


And you made an assumption that was wrong. It's not a stereotype if you practice the behavior. Whites don't need to be telling us about a responsibility they don't take. So when you can tell me the date white racism ended, then you can talk. Other than that, take the responsibility you have to end racism in the white communiy instead of making excuses about what you are not responsible for. Learn to throw the same shit at the whites here.

Essen is right about the system. It's easy for whites to deny it because they don't have to face it. If you guys had to jump the hurdles and ignore the bullshit we have to in order to become sucessful, you guys would quit before you start.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
Click to expand...


Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
Click to expand...

Oh, it's true alright:

*Where did HIV come from?*
Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
Click to expand...


What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.


----------



## Paul Essien

boedicca said:


> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.


Sometimes I gotta reply, not for you, but for others to see the counter points.

First off mine is a bricks and mortar business and if I was white I would have had all types of business loans thrown at me. I would not have faced the hell I went through to get it started and keep it open. The website is just an offshoot of the business.

But yes - True most important inventions of the past few hundred years were made by white people. But that's only because they have been on top during that time. If it was because white people are born with more brains, then white people would have been on top all throughout history – not just a fifth of it. Anglo power – British and American – is fresh in our minds, but it is merely the latest chapter in the book of history. And that is the Historical Context that this argument forgets.

Sure white people have invented things. But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.

So called western contributions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.

The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.

If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.

Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.

Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.

For example, the Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries) came from the scientific discoveries of Blacks in Egypt and Nubia-Kush.

Most important inventions were made by black people because whites 

The oldest university in the world today is in timbuctoo which is in Africa. The Moors, a great black people who are the ones who reawakened the white Europeans. These blacks are responsible for the white boy ‘renaissance’ where you had to refocus on science, learning and math. Black men are the ones who inspired this reawakening. We gave the world the alphabet (Phoenicians were black Moorish people from Africa…the word PHONICS comes from them!) and numbers (Numbers are 0-9 as opposed to Roman numerals which don’t have a zero making higher math impossible). 

Plus blacks were called animals and property in America and the U.K denied being recognized as a human being and all the normal things humans get like school, communities, families, marriages…all denied. White people have systematically denied us any access to anything just because we were black. Since whites theorize blacks are subhuman, then why should you give rights to a monkey ? That is the devils logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, your logic is ‘safe"

So you bragging about white inventions is like bragging winning a 100m race with you having an 80m head start.

To be honest I should thank bees more than whites because of what bees accomplish everyday: pollinating plants that bring forth fruit, nuts and berries, and thereby keep the chain of life trotting along. Without bees humans would have little to eat and struggle to feed the planet. So even creatures to which you'd extend little if any credit for their intelligence, are more important to life on this planet than even the most impressive pile of technological junk you're blabbing on about.

And many of the inventions you claim, were not even invented by the people you claim they were, as it's not about who invents, but who gets the ownership and thus claim it for oneself. 

It's about who gets the patent first. 

US and UK companies and business people have done it for ages. They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights. After that they become the inventors and owners of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.

Finally black people were the first people on the planet. You come from us. So whites would not even exist if it wasn't for black people


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
Click to expand...

That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
Click to expand...

How many Countries in Africa can you name ?

Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.

But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I gotta reply, not for you, but for others to see the counter points.
> 
> First off mine is a bricks and mortar business and if I was white I would have had all types of business loans thrown at me. I would not have faced the hell I went through to get it started and keep it open. The website is just an offshoot of the business.
> 
> But yes - True most important inventions of the past few hundred years were made by white people. But that's only because they have been on top during that time. If it was because white people are born with more brains, then white people would have been on top all throughout history – not just a fifth of it. Anglo power – British and American – is fresh in our minds, but it is merely the latest chapter in the book of history. And that is the Historical Context that this argument forgets.
> 
> Sure white people have invented things. But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.
> 
> So called western contributions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.
> 
> The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.
> 
> If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.
> 
> Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.
> 
> For example, the Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries) came from the scientific discoveries of Blacks in Egypt and Nubia-Kush.
> 
> Most important inventions were made by black people because whites
> 
> The oldest university in the world today is in timbuctoo which is in Africa. The Moors, a great black people who are the ones who reawakened the white Europeans. These blacks are responsible for the white boy ‘renaissance’ where you had to refocus on science, learning and math. Black men are the ones who inspired this reawakening. We gave the world the alphabet (Phoenicians were black Moorish people from Africa…the word PHONICS comes from them!) and numbers (Numbers are 0-9 as opposed to Roman numerals which don’t have a zero making higher math impossible).
> 
> Plus blacks were called animals and property in America and the U.K denied being recognized as a human being and all the normal things humans get like school, communities, families, marriages…all denied. White people have systematically denied us any access to anything just because we were black. Since whites theorize blacks are subhuman, then why should you give rights to a monkey ? That is the devils logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, your logic is ‘safe"
> 
> So you bragging about white inventions is like bragging winning a 100m race with you having an 80m head start.
> 
> To be honest I should thank bees more than whites because of what bees accomplish everyday: pollinating plants that bring forth fruit, nuts and berries, and thereby keep the chain of life trotting along. Without bees humans would have little to eat and struggle to feed the planet. So even creatures to which you'd extend little if any credit for their intelligence, are more important to life on this planet than even the most impressive pile of technological junk you're blabbing on about.
> 
> And many of the inventions you claim, were not even invented by the people you claim they were, as it's not about who invents, but who gets the ownership and thus claim it for oneself.
> 
> It's about who gets the patent first.
> 
> US and UK companies and business people have done it for ages. They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights. After that they become the inventors and owners of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> Finally black people were the first people on the planet. You come from us. So whites would not even exist if it wasn't for black people
Click to expand...

Look, Asslips has given us the rundown of the Al Sharpton School of World History. It's funny  the first time around, but after that it's pretty much like any other joke.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
Click to expand...

pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Pure.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Why do you low IQ whites think you can tell us what we should do?


Says the guy who always tells us to give him money.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I gotta reply, not for you, but for others to see the counter points.
> 
> First off mine is a bricks and mortar business and if I was white I would have had all types of business loans thrown at me. I would not have faced the hell I went through to get it started and keep it open. The website is just an offshoot of the business.
> 
> But yes - True most important inventions of the past few hundred years were made by white people. But that's only because they have been on top during that time. If it was because white people are born with more brains, then white people would have been on top all throughout history – not just a fifth of it. Anglo power – British and American – is fresh in our minds, but it is merely the latest chapter in the book of history. And that is the Historical Context that this argument forgets.
> 
> Sure white people have invented things. But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.
> 
> So called western contributions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.
> 
> The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.
> 
> If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.
> 
> Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.
> 
> For example, the Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries) came from the scientific discoveries of Blacks in Egypt and Nubia-Kush.
> 
> Most important inventions were made by black people because whites
> 
> The oldest university in the world today is in timbuctoo which is in Africa. The Moors, a great black people who are the ones who reawakened the white Europeans. These blacks are responsible for the white boy ‘renaissance’ where you had to refocus on science, learning and math. Black men are the ones who inspired this reawakening. We gave the world the alphabet (Phoenicians were black Moorish people from Africa…the word PHONICS comes from them!) and numbers (Numbers are 0-9 as opposed to Roman numerals which don’t have a zero making higher math impossible).
> 
> Plus blacks were called animals and property in America and the U.K denied being recognized as a human being and all the normal things humans get like school, communities, families, marriages…all denied. White people have systematically denied us any access to anything just because we were black. Since whites theorize blacks are subhuman, then why should you give rights to a monkey ? That is the devils logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, your logic is ‘safe"
> 
> So you bragging about white inventions is like bragging winning a 100m race with you having an 80m head start.
> 
> To be honest I should thank bees more than whites because of what bees accomplish everyday: pollinating plants that bring forth fruit, nuts and berries, and thereby keep the chain of life trotting along. Without bees humans would have little to eat and struggle to feed the planet. So even creatures to which you'd extend little if any credit for their intelligence, are more important to life on this planet than even the most impressive pile of technological junk you're blabbing on about.
> 
> And many of the inventions you claim, were not even invented by the people you claim they were, as it's not about who invents, but who gets the ownership and thus claim it for oneself.
> 
> It's about who gets the patent first.
> 
> US and UK companies and business people have done it for ages. They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights. After that they become the inventors and owners of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> Finally black people were the first people on the planet. You come from us. So whites would not even exist if it wasn't for black people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, Asslips has given us the rundown of the Al Sharpton School of World History. It's funny  the first time around, but after that it's pretty much like any other joke.
Click to expand...


A is right. You think whiteys revised history is accurate and that's the joke.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
Click to expand...

If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you low IQ whites think you can tell us what we should do?
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who always tells us to give him money.
Click to expand...


Says the UN and most other educated historians and legal experts.

Only you low IQ whites argue what you do.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.
Click to expand...


And more


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
Click to expand...

I'll just name the countries listed in the song "Mowbray Capp"


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
Click to expand...

Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.
Click to expand...

Do you really wanna go there dude ?

I mean - Do you really wanna go there ? And do you want me to talk about sex crimes of whites ? Do you really wanna go there ?


----------



## IM2

*What is Whitewashing?*

As many of you may have already guessed, I'm using the term "whitewash" to denote a history that has been written so as to eliminate, minimize, distort, or infantilize the contributions of POC.

Seeing Race: Whitewashing History


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really wanna go there dude ?
> 
> I mean - Do you really wanna go there ? And do you want me to talk about sex crimes of whites ? Do you really wanna go there ?
Click to expand...

Oh, you definitely dont want to go into sex crimes. I will crush you with stats.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
Click to expand...

Shithole 1
Shithole 2
Shithole 3
Shithole 4
Shithole 5


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
Click to expand...

This is pointless. I can do it in my head or on a blank map. S-N: SA, Les, Bots, Zimb, Nam, Ang, Zamb, Cama, EQ. Gui, Raw. Brun, Uga. Malawi ( forgot, a bit south) and so on. Shut up. You have no idea who you're dealing with.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really wanna go there dude ?
> 
> I mean - Do you really wanna go there ? And do you want me to talk about sex crimes of whites ? Do you really wanna go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you definitely dont want to go into sex crimes. I will crush you with stats.
Click to expand...


You would not.


----------



## Meathead

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shithole 1
> Shithole 2
> Shithole 3
> Shithole 4
> Shithole 5
Click to expand...

Yeah, but that's cheating!


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is pointless. I can do it in my head or on a blank map. S-N: SA, Les, Bots, Zimb, Nam, Ang, Zamb, Cama, EQ. Gui, Raw. Brun, Uga. Malawi ( forgot, a bit south) and so on. Shut up. You have no idea who you're dealing with.
Click to expand...


He is dealing with,


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really wanna go there dude ?
> 
> I mean - Do you really wanna go there ? And do you want me to talk about sex crimes of whites ? Do you really wanna go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you definitely dont want to go into sex crimes. I will crush you with stats.
Click to expand...

Using cherry picked stats to justify a white supremacist narrative is not "facts


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really wanna go there dude ?
> 
> I mean - Do you really wanna go there ? And do you want me to talk about sex crimes of whites ? Do you really wanna go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you definitely dont want to go into sex crimes. I will crush you with stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using cherry picked stats to justify a white supremacist narrative is not "facts
Click to expand...

No, ill get them right from the DOJ, and i promise you wont win that war. Shall we begin?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing blacks created was AIDS by eating monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really wanna go there dude ?
> 
> I mean - Do you really wanna go there ? And do you want me to talk about sex crimes of whites ? Do you really wanna go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you definitely dont want to go into sex crimes. I will crush you with stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using cherry picked stats to justify a white supremacist narrative is not "facts
Click to expand...

Yeah, plus it's not fair to you to use numbers higher than 20, or 10 if you're wearing shoes or socks. Bastard!


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is pointless. I can do it in my head or on a blank map. S-N: SA, Les, Bots, Zimb, Nam, Ang, Zamb, Cama, EQ. Gui, Raw. Brun, Uga. Malawi ( forgot, a bit south) and so on. Shut up. You have no idea who you're dealing with.
Click to expand...

You could not name five countries in Africa. Going on wikipedia does not change that. And you for sure could not name any capital in any African country. Nor could you speak any language in any of the countries in Africa. Not have you stepped in any African country. Not could you name any Africa president. Nor could you point out any African country on a map.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.





> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are


 Trayvon Martin beat the shit out of George Zimmerman(white Latino) because Tray thought George was gay...Tray was violent and dumb..City of Ferguson burns due to violence.
Freddie Grey, known heroine dealer, gets arrested and dies in police van.  Freddie was dumb for being a drug dealer. City of Baltimore burns due to violence.
Ray Rice punches girlfriend in elevator, in front of a camera. Ray was dumb and violent...
There is a pattern of violence and stupidity of liberal black people, because since they are victims of liberalism, dont know how to act civilized.  Those who voted for Obama because of the color of his skin, listen to violent music called rap, watch movies of violence, and go to schools where they teach you to be stupid..  Not all blacks are stupid, most Conservative Black people have their own businesses, are very clean and articulate(thanks Joe Biden) and are not victims of the liberals and moved off the plantation...


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is pointless. I can do it in my head or on a blank map. S-N: SA, Les, Bots, Zimb, Nam, Ang, Zamb, Cama, EQ. Gui, Raw. Brun, Uga. Malawi ( forgot, a bit south) and so on. Shut up. You have no idea who you're dealing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could not name five countries in Africa. Going on wikipedia does not change that. And you for sure could not name any capital in any African country. Nor could you speak any language in any of the countries in Africa. Not have you stepped in any African country. Not could you name any Africa president. Nor could you point out any African country on a map.
Click to expand...

Maybe geography is tough for you, but most people have a decent grasp of it. Youre just used to being around ignorant the people in your neighborhood. The rest of the world is more educated.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is pointless. I can do it in my head or on a blank map. S-N: SA, Les, Bots, Zimb, Nam, Ang, Zamb, Cama, EQ. Gui, Raw. Brun, Uga. Malawi ( forgot, a bit south) and so on. Shut up. You have no idea who you're dealing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could not name five countries in Africa. Going on wikipedia does not change that. And you for sure could not name any capital in any African country. Nor could you speak any language in any of the countries in Africa. Not have you stepped in any African country. Not could you name any Africa president. Nor could you point out any African country on a map.
Click to expand...

I just did. Can name most of the capitals, not all. And I have stepped on to the the grounds of Egypt and Morocco, both shitholes but not as shittty as black Africa.


----------



## Aponi

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> Your a morn
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## IM2

Whites created the shitholes.

*Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos*

*How did piracy develop in Somalia? Who are those pirates?*

Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.

That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.   

*No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*

This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.

*The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*

Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.

*However, Restore Hope will be a failure. There was even that Hollywood movie “Black Hawk Down”, with those poor G.I.’s “attacked by the bad Somali rebels”…*

US soldiers were indeed defeated by a Somali nationalist resistance. Since then, American policy was to keep Somalia without any real government, even to balkanize it. This is the old British strategy, already applied in many places: setting weak and divided states in order to better rule them. That is why there has been no Somali state for almost twenty years. The United States has implemented a chaos theory in order to stop any Somali reconciliation and keep the country divided.

Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since that's not true, I'll consider the source making the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really wanna go there dude ?
> 
> I mean - Do you really wanna go there ? And do you want me to talk about sex crimes of whites ? Do you really wanna go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you definitely dont want to go into sex crimes. I will crush you with stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using cherry picked stats to justify a white supremacist narrative is not "facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, ill get them right from the DOJ, and i promise you wont win that war. Shall we begin?
Click to expand...

Name one police department or officer that has been punished by the DOJ for harming Black people ?

But you're gonna get stats from the DOJ about black people ? The same DOJ who lead the Tamir Rice investigation ? Yeah, OK. The same the DOJ who would not charge the white supremcist cops who violated the Constitution when they killed Alton Sterling ?

*The DOJ is another branch of white supremacy. *

And no. The fact that Lorreta Lynch is head of the DOJ means nothing.






Individual Black people placed in isolated powerless token positions does not equal running anything  The police chief is often a Black person, but most of the top people are White men. They set the culture.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
Click to expand...


In answer to your "demand"

Suck it.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Whites created the shitholes.
> 
> *Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos*
> 
> *How did piracy develop in Somalia? Who are those pirates?*
> 
> Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.
> 
> That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.
> 
> *No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*
> 
> This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.
> 
> *The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*
> 
> Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.
> 
> *However, Restore Hope will be a failure. There was even that Hollywood movie “Black Hawk Down”, with those poor G.I.’s “attacked by the bad Somali rebels”…*
> 
> US soldiers were indeed defeated by a Somali nationalist resistance. Since then, American policy was to keep Somalia without any real government, even to balkanize it. This is the old British strategy, already applied in many places: setting weak and divided states in order to better rule them. That is why there has been no Somali state for almost twenty years. The United States has implemented a chaos theory in order to stop any Somali reconciliation and keep the country divided.
> 
> Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research


Yeah, Black Hawk Down showed our superiority. A group of 120 US soldiers were surrounded by those vile people, in the heart of their own city, yet 120 soldiers were able to kill 2,000 somali fuckwads and wound 4,000. Its one of the most amazing victories in military history. We rock, they suck, they got their asses handed to them, rightfully so.

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is pointless. I can do it in my head or on a blank map. S-N: SA, Les, Bots, Zimb, Nam, Ang, Zamb, Cama, EQ. Gui, Raw. Brun, Uga. Malawi ( forgot, a bit south) and so on. Shut up. You have no idea who you're dealing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could not name five countries in Africa. Going on wikipedia does not change that. And you for sure could not name any capital in any African country. Nor could you speak any language in any of the countries in Africa. Not have you stepped in any African country. Not could you name any Africa president. Nor could you point out any African country on a map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did. Can name most of the capitals, not all. And I have stepped on to the the grounds of Egypt and Morocco, both shitholes but not as shittty as black Africa.
Click to expand...

No. You didn't. You just went onto google to find the Answers


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin beat the shit out of George Zimmerman(white Latino) because Tray thought George was gay...Tray was violent and dumb..City of Ferguson burns due to violence.
> Freddie Grey, known heroine dealer, gets arrested and dies in police van.  Freddie was dumb for being a drug dealer. City of Baltimore burns due to violence.
> Ray Rice punches girlfriend in elevator, in front of a camera. Ray was dumb and violent...
> There is a pattern of violence and stupidity of liberal black people, because since they are victims of liberalism, dont know how to act civilized.  Those who voted for Obama because of the color of his skin, listen to violent music called rap, watch movies of violence, and go to schools where they teach you to be stupid..  Not all blacks are stupid, most Conservative Black people have their own businesses, are very clean and articulate(thanks Joe Biden) and are not victims of the liberals and moved off the plantation...
Click to expand...


Whites have are the most violent race here.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasnt because you ate monkeys, its because you had sex with them. Either way, your people are responsible for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really wanna go there dude ?
> 
> I mean - Do you really wanna go there ? And do you want me to talk about sex crimes of whites ? Do you really wanna go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you definitely dont want to go into sex crimes. I will crush you with stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using cherry picked stats to justify a white supremacist narrative is not "facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, ill get them right from the DOJ, and i promise you wont win that war. Shall we begin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one police department or officer that has been punished by the DOJ for harming Black people ?
> 
> But you're gonna get stats from the DOJ about black people ? The same DOJ who lead the Tamir Rice investigation ? Yeah, OK. The same the DOJ who would not charge the white supremcist cops who violated the Constitution when they killed Alton Sterling ?
> 
> *The DOJ is another branch of white supremacy. *
> 
> And no. The fact that Lorreta Lynch is head of the DOJ means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual Black people placed in isolated powerless token positions does not equal running anything  The police chief is often a Black person, but most of the top people are White men. They set the culture.
Click to expand...

^ Prime example of a loser racists argument. Your ignorance is on full display.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites created the shitholes.
> 
> *Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos*
> 
> *How did piracy develop in Somalia? Who are those pirates?*
> 
> Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.
> 
> That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.
> 
> *No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*
> 
> This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.
> 
> *The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*
> 
> Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.
> 
> *However, Restore Hope will be a failure. There was even that Hollywood movie “Black Hawk Down”, with those poor G.I.’s “attacked by the bad Somali rebels”…*
> 
> US soldiers were indeed defeated by a Somali nationalist resistance. Since then, American policy was to keep Somalia without any real government, even to balkanize it. This is the old British strategy, already applied in many places: setting weak and divided states in order to better rule them. That is why there has been no Somali state for almost twenty years. The United States has implemented a chaos theory in order to stop any Somali reconciliation and keep the country divided.
> 
> Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Black Hawk Down showed our superiority. A group of 120 US soldiers were surrounded by those vile people, in the heart of their own city, yet 120 soldiers were able to kill 2,000 somali fuckwads and wound 4,000. Its one of the most amazing victories in military history. We rock, they suck, they got their asses handed to them, rightfully so.
> 
> USA! USA! USA!
Click to expand...


*"US soldiers were indeed defeated by a Somali nationalist resistance."*


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> 
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is pointless. I can do it in my head or on a blank map. S-N: SA, Les, Bots, Zimb, Nam, Ang, Zamb, Cama, EQ. Gui, Raw. Brun, Uga. Malawi ( forgot, a bit south) and so on. Shut up. You have no idea who you're dealing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could not name five countries in Africa. Going on wikipedia does not change that. And you for sure could not name any capital in any African country. Nor could you speak any language in any of the countries in Africa. Not have you stepped in any African country. Not could you name any Africa president. Nor could you point out any African country on a map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did. Can name most of the capitals, not all. And I have stepped on to the the grounds of Egypt and Morocco, both shitholes but not as shittty as black Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You didn't. You just went onto google to find the Answers
Click to expand...

Ok. Solve this: 4+5=... Hint, I am keeping it under 10 so you don't have to use your toes. And no cheating.


----------



## dannyboys

BONOBO and Holder sat with their thumbs up each others asses for eight years and didn't lift a finger to stop the negro on negro genocide taking place in the inner city shitholes.
Holder moved to Cal. as fast as posible and BONOBO and his trany wife went on extended luxury yacht cruises.
They had the power to at least try something and did fuck all!


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the definition of "educated."
> 
> During my doctoral program, I ran across several black graduate students in "ethnic studies" and other such non-majors who were as hate filled and ignorant as Paul Essien  - small minded turds who could not construct a proper sentence who demanded masters or doctoral degrees because they were black and filled with hatred.
> 
> I would not be surprised at all if this moron Essien is working on a masters in "hate whitey" as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reap what you sow "whitey".  242 years of racism is what you have sown thus far.
Click to expand...


What of the 10,000 years of racism you sowed against whites prior to that, "blacky?"

The problem you have is that you're a liar, and everyone knows it. You entice those who want something for nothing with your agenda of hate and lies, but no one on any side thinks there is any merit to the utter bullshit you spew. 

IZ DUN BEENDED OPPRESSIFIED

Well, welcome to the human race, bitch. Now grow the fuck up.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So explain that in greater detail.
> 
> 
> 2. Your stonewalling is noted and dismissed.
> 
> 3. Your desire for equal outcomes despite the huge problems in the black community, is a request for MORE discrimination than already exists.
> 
> 
> Instead of more discrimination to put a band aid on the problems in the black community, why don't we address the problems in the black community?
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia are white people
Click to expand...



That is a nonsensical definition.


A racist who calls you a name, does not need to have power over you, nor the support of a system behind him, nor any large group.


He can be racist and do racist things all by himself. 


That is obviously true.



YOUR desire for an equal outcome is a desire for racial discrimination to get more for you and your people.


YOu want to use the power of government to forces widespread discrimination against whites to gain benefits to your race.


THAT IS RACISM, and that is the current law and system.


----------



## IM2

*Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.*


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites created the shitholes.
> 
> *Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos*
> 
> *How did piracy develop in Somalia? Who are those pirates?*
> 
> Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.
> 
> That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.
> 
> *No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*
> 
> This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.
> 
> *The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*
> 
> Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.
> 
> *However, Restore Hope will be a failure. There was even that Hollywood movie “Black Hawk Down”, with those poor G.I.’s “attacked by the bad Somali rebels”…*
> 
> US soldiers were indeed defeated by a Somali nationalist resistance. Since then, American policy was to keep Somalia without any real government, even to balkanize it. This is the old British strategy, already applied in many places: setting weak and divided states in order to better rule them. That is why there has been no Somali state for almost twenty years. The United States has implemented a chaos theory in order to stop any Somali reconciliation and keep the country divided.
> 
> Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Black Hawk Down showed our superiority. A group of 120 US soldiers were surrounded by those vile people, in the heart of their own city, yet 120 soldiers were able to kill 2,000 somali fuckwads and wound 4,000. Its one of the most amazing victories in military history. We rock, they suck, they got their asses handed to them, rightfully so.
> 
> USA! USA! USA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"US soldiers were indeed defeated by a Somali nationalist resistance."*
Click to expand...

We only lost 19 people, they lost 2,000. Are you having problems with numbers again? Do you need one of us to walk you through it?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discrimination has been documented and linked
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you get angry at the University of Michigan (And many uni's in America) who give out 16 points to kids from certain lily-white Upper Peninsulas ?
> 
> And 4 points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni ?
> 
> And 10 points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools ?
> 
> And 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students) ?
> 
> Na. To you this is seen as perfectly fair, and not at all racially preferential. Right ?....l.
Click to expand...



 I've told you many times before, that my reason for citing the Ivy League admission discrimination is solely because of it's extensive documentation. 

The point is to show massive and widespread anti-white discrimination. That you respond with defenses that are limited to University admissions is basically irrelevant. 


Though out our whole society, celebration of diversity, and fear of being sued for unequal outcomes, drives anti-white discrimination. 

As demonstrated by the linked and peer reviewed study.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> No. You didn't. You just went onto google to find the Answers



Which is FAR more effort than you put into any of the moronic shit you post.

You're just an evil little bigot posting the words of your racist massahs in hopes of fomenting ever more hatred.

Fuck off and die now.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the definition of "educated."
> 
> During my doctoral program, I ran across several black graduate students in "ethnic studies" and other such non-majors who were as hate filled and ignorant as Paul Essien  - small minded turds who could not construct a proper sentence who demanded masters or doctoral degrees because they were black and filled with hatred.
> 
> I would not be surprised at all if this moron Essien is working on a masters in "hate whitey" as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reap what you sow "whitey".  242 years of racism is what you have sown thus far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What of the 10,000 years of racism you sowed against whites prior to that, "blacky?"
> 
> The problem you have is that you're a liar, and everyone knows it. You entice those who want something for nothing with your agenda of hate and lies, but no one on any side thinks there is any merit to the utter bullshit you spew.
> 
> IZ DUN BEENDED OPPRESSIFIED
> 
> Well, welcome to the human race, bitch. Now grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...


First, those 10,000 years never existed.

And since you were not there for those 10,000 years and maggots like you tell us 50 years ago is living in the past, we will deal with white racism now. Since I am a liar,

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The fact is that opportunity and outcome are more often than not aligned, more so in academics as opposed to sports. What is the primary reason that most students attend college? To develop a skillset and  level of expertise to meet the demands of a chosen field. Statistics do not support the assertion that the pool of candidates from colleges nationwide is being shifted by the displacement of potential white students. In fact, labor statistics state the exact opposite.
> 
> 2. By choosing Ivy Leaugue colleges as your "control sample", all that you did was to prove the opposite of of what you are attempting to. Black students are underrepresented at the majority of those schools, and have been for generations, in spite of affirmative action.
> 
> Even in the ONE 15 year old study that you keep referring to, there has been literally no change in the presence of white or black students since the study was conducted.
> 
> 3. The only noticeable difference in the presence of minorities in Ivy League colleges in decades is the spike in Asian students. Truthfully, they are discriminated against in favor of white students far more than whites being impacted by a small fraction of black students.
> 
> This "Black Bogeyman",  that is "stealing opportunities" from "poor maligned, victimized" white people, that you are attempting to create does not exist.
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/the-merit-myth-the-white-lies-about-race-conscious-col-1828231903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.
> 
> 2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
> in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
> And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..
> 
> Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.
> 
> 
> That is not dishonest. It is the truth.
> 
> Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very thought that white people are discriminated against in this country for anything is laughable, ludicrous, and obviously the result of some low hanging fruit white boy that is too lazy to get of his ass..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The discrimination has been documented and linked. YOur flat denial, is nothing but dishonest stonewalling.
> 
> 
> And you are an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no discrimination and just because you wrote something down it doesnt count as being documented.
> 
> And you are a lice head.
Click to expand...



1. The discrimination has been demonstrated with a very well documented example.

2. Your inability to understand that, is just a reflection of your limited intelligence.

3. I've never had lice. In my day, the government was quite good at controlling such outbreaks, and we had far less immigration and travel with shitty Third World.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> 
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In answer to your "demand"
> 
> Suck it.
Click to expand...


WOW, I Guess I better quit now. Whiteys mad.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Yeah, Black Hawk Down showed our superiority. A group of 120 US soldiers were surrounded by those vile people, in the heart of their own city, yet 120 soldiers were able to kill 2,000 somali fuckwads and wound 4,000. Its one of the most amazing victories in military history. We rock, they suck, they got their asses handed to them, rightfully so.
> 
> USA! USA! USA!


Are you sure about that ?

You don't know the true story about the Battle of Mogadishui. Do you ?

















They dragged those stinking dead white supremacist USA soldiers like pigs through the town square as an example.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> First, those 10,000 years never existed.





What a fucking retard

History - Ethiopia

At the time of the Romans, Ethiopia was a great empire, raping, slaving and pillaging all the way to the borders of Persia.

The Arabs themselves came from North Africa, you uneducated dolt. The Arabs who RAN THE SLAVE TRADE, retard. 



> And since you were not there for those 10,000 years and maggots like you tell us 50 years ago is living in the past, we will deal with white racism now. Since I am a liar,
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*



Racism didn't "end," it just changed target. Now the government under democrats is racist against whites.

Racism is part of the human condition. You are racist because you are ignorant and do nothing to overcome your base instincts.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Black Hawk Down showed our superiority. A group of 120 US soldiers were surrounded by those vile people, in the heart of their own city, yet 120 soldiers were able to kill 2,000 somali fuckwads and wound 4,000. Its one of the most amazing victories in military history. We rock, they suck, they got their asses handed to them, rightfully so.
> 
> USA! USA! USA!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that ?
> 
> You don't know the true story about the Battle of Mogadishui. Do you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dragged those stinking dead white supremacist USA soldiers like pigs through the town square as an example
Click to expand...



Muzzie Beasts will be Muzzie Beasts.

They paid a heavy price for their acts.

4,000 savages died in response.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites created the shitholes.
> 
> *Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos*
> 
> *How did piracy develop in Somalia? Who are those pirates?*
> 
> Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.
> 
> That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.
> 
> *No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*
> 
> This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.
> 
> *The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*
> 
> Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.
> 
> *However, Restore Hope will be a failure. There was even that Hollywood movie “Black Hawk Down”, with those poor G.I.’s “attacked by the bad Somali rebels”…*
> 
> US soldiers were indeed defeated by a Somali nationalist resistance. Since then, American policy was to keep Somalia without any real government, even to balkanize it. This is the old British strategy, already applied in many places: setting weak and divided states in order to better rule them. That is why there has been no Somali state for almost twenty years. The United States has implemented a chaos theory in order to stop any Somali reconciliation and keep the country divided.
> 
> Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Black Hawk Down showed our superiority. A group of 120 US soldiers were surrounded by those vile people, in the heart of their own city, yet 120 soldiers were able to kill 2,000 somali fuckwads and wound 4,000. Its one of the most amazing victories in military history. We rock, they suck, they got their asses handed to them, rightfully so.
> 
> USA! USA! USA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure about that ?
> 
> You don't know the true story about the Battle of Mogadishui. Do you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dragged those stinking dead white supremacist USA soldiers like pigs through the town square as an example
Click to expand...

Yes, they did do that. As any civilized person would know, that is some barbaric vile shit. It is no surprise that you as a black man are so happy about it. Thats the problem with black culture everywhere in the world it exists. You are uncivilized people. Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Whites created the shitholes.
> 
> *Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos*
> 
> *How did piracy develop in Somalia? Who are those pirates?*
> 
> Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.
> 
> That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.
> 
> *No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*
> 
> This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.
> 
> *The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*
> 
> Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.
> 
> *However, Restore Hope will be a failure. There was even that Hollywood movie “Black Hawk Down”, with those poor G.I.’s “attacked by the bad Somali rebels”…*
> 
> US soldiers were indeed defeated by a Somali nationalist resistance. Since then, American policy was to keep Somalia without any real government, even to balkanize it. This is the old British strategy, already applied in many places: setting weak and divided states in order to better rule them. That is why there has been no Somali state for almost twenty years. The United States has implemented a chaos theory in order to stop any Somali reconciliation and keep the country divided.
> 
> Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research



Colonial powers my ass, motherfucker.

Islam turned Somalia from a great empire to shit hole.

Islam is the great destroyer of civilization.


----------



## Paul Essien

Uncensored2008 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You didn't. You just went onto google to find the Answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is FAR more effort than you put into any of the moronic shit you post.
> 
> You're just an evil little bigot posting the words of your racist massahs in hopes of fomenting ever more hatred.
> 
> Fuck off and die now.
Click to expand...

The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people have been the main evil


----------



## Correll

Godboy said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women falsely accuse black men also. And white men for the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Name them. Not just one or two. Name as many I named
> 
> That is name these black women who falsely accused white men of rape and the white man went down and did time and I'll do the same for white women lying and let's see who wins...eh ?
> 
> Harvey Weinstein will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Chartlie Sheen will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Keven Spacey will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Louis C K will never see the inside of a jail cell
> Dustin Hoffman will never see the inside of a jail cell
> If you understand how systematic white supremacy works, you won’t be surprised that Bill Cosby is sitting in prison, and Harvey Weinstein is having charges dropped as we speak. White supremacy is all about staying on CODE. (Black people need to learn this)
> 
> Those white dudes might end up paying off a few civil suits, but other than that NOTHING is gonna happen to them. White rapists are protected
> 
> Where as we get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you assume this is racial, shows what you are focused, on, not anything relevant to these individual or category of crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fk you talking about ? I just gave you examples of white women lying about raped by black men and then you say that I'm assuming this is racial.
> 
> Think before you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only case I have read about a black female falsely reporting a rape was Tawana Brawley. Any false reporting is wrong. There are far too many rapists who are not prosecuted for the actual crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duke lacrosse team too. Who keeps track of false rape accusations? I still easily came up with 2.
Click to expand...



The vast majority will not have been documented. Especially in dem cities.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What do you mean, "opportunity and out come are not aligned"?
> 
> 
> 2.  Nope. THe widespread and very high level of anti-White Discrimination was documented. YOur stonewalling on this is either dishonestly or delusion on your part.
> 
> 3. The effective 310 sat point bonus that black skin gets you has been documented and is a hard fact. Your denial of this is just you being either dishonest or delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Pay attention, and read what I stated. I stated that opportunity and outcome "ARE MORE OFTEN THAN NOT, ALIGNED." Which is a fact.
> 
> 2. The so called "widespead anti white discrimination" that you are angry about, resides
> in your mind, not in reality. There are no statistics in existence  that even remotely support that such discrimination exists. What you say has been "documented" certainly has not had any long term or short term effect on the white population in the job market. The white population in this country has NEVER been marginalized as an entire group by lawful discrimination.
> And for you to even imply that this is the case, is dishonesty on YOUR part.
> 
> 
> 3. You posted ONE single study from 15 years ago, and nothing recent to support your "conspiracy theory". Which is exactly what your grievance is..
> 
> Lastly, I dont put ANY credence into speculation, but I do recognize "effect caused by action". There is NO residual past effect or any current effect caused by any anti white discrimination, because it does not exist in a country that was founded by white people, for white people.
> 
> 
> That is not dishonest. It is the truth.
> 
> Suck it up and get over it. You are not a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very thought that white people are discriminated against in this country for anything is laughable, ludicrous, and obviously the result of some low hanging fruit white boy that is too lazy to get of his ass..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The discrimination has been documented and linked. YOur flat denial, is nothing but dishonest stonewalling.
> 
> 
> And you are an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no discrimination and just because you wrote something down it doesnt count as being documented.
> 
> And you are a lice head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The discrimination has been demonstrated with a very well documented example.
> 
> 2. Your inability to understand that, is just a reflection of your limited intelligence.
> 
> 3. I've never had lice. In my day, the government was quite good at controlling such outbreaks, and we had far less immigration and travel with shitty Third World.
Click to expand...


Asslips doesn't have limited intelligence, IM2 (I am asslips too?) has severely limited integrity. He knows full well that the shit he posts is false.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites created the shitholes.
> 
> *Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos*
> 
> *How did piracy develop in Somalia? Who are those pirates?*
> 
> Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.
> 
> That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.
> 
> *No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*
> 
> This is the result of an American strategy. In 1990, the country was bruised by conflicts, famine and lootings; the state collapsed. Facing this situation, the United States, who discovered oil in Somalia a few years ago, launched Operation Restore Hope in 1992. For the first time, US marines intervened in Africa to take control of a country. It was also the first time that a military invasion was launched in the name of humanitarian interference.
> 
> *The famous rice bag exhibited on a Somali beach by Bernard Kouchner?*
> 
> Yes, everybody remembers those pictures carefully showcased. But the real reasons were strategic. An US State Department report recommended indeed that the United States must stay the lonely global superpower after the Soviet Bloc collapse. To reach that goal, the report advocated to occupy a hegemonic position in Africa, which enjoys a vast amount of raw materials.
> 
> *However, Restore Hope will be a failure. There was even that Hollywood movie “Black Hawk Down”, with those poor G.I.’s “attacked by the bad Somali rebels”…*
> 
> US soldiers were indeed defeated by a Somali nationalist resistance. Since then, American policy was to keep Somalia without any real government, even to balkanize it. This is the old British strategy, already applied in many places: setting weak and divided states in order to better rule them. That is why there has been no Somali state for almost twenty years. The United States has implemented a chaos theory in order to stop any Somali reconciliation and keep the country divided.
> 
> Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Black Hawk Down showed our superiority. A group of 120 US soldiers were surrounded by those vile people, in the heart of their own city, yet 120 soldiers were able to kill 2,000 somali fuckwads and wound 4,000. Its one of the most amazing victories in military history. We rock, they suck, they got their asses handed to them, rightfully so.
> 
> USA! USA! USA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure about that ?
> 
> You don't know the true story about the Battle of Mogadishui. Do you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dragged those stinking dead white supremacist USA soldiers like pigs through the town square as an example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they did do that. As any civilized person would know, that is some barbaric vile shit. It is no surprise that you as a black man are so happy about it. Thats the problem with black culture everywhere in the world it exists. You are uncivilized people.
Click to expand...

Once again.

Do you really go there with me ? Do you want to try and seriously debate with me about who has been the most vile and evil : whites or blacks ? Do you really wanna go there ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.


----------



## IM2

dannyboys said:


> BONOBO and Holder sat with their thumbs up each others asses for eight years and didn't lift a finger to stop the negro on negro genocide taking place in the inner city shitholes.
> Holder moved to Cal. as fast as posible and BONOBO and his trany wife went on extended luxury yacht cruises.
> They had the power to at least try something and did fuck all!



*In the United States, a white person is **almost six times more likely** to be killed by another white person than he or she is to be killed by a black person. Yet, while the media obsesses about black on black violence we rarely if ever hear any mention of the problem of white on white violence. In fact, in 2011 (the most recent year available) according to **FBI homicide data** there were more instances of white homicides committed against white victims than there were black on black murders. This statistic however has not led to a media outcry about the problem of white on white crime or the unique pathology of the white community.*

Why is There no Discussion of White on White Violence?

And this is how dumb whites like you are. You will ignore whites getting murdered by other whites while trying to  preach to us. Then as you see your numbers are dwindling, you cry about white genocide when you are killing each other.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> WOW, I Guess I better quit now. Whiteys mad.



You're a huckster, a clown in a minstrel show. Your goal, and probably your job at some sleazy institution, is to drum up anger and hatred in youth that drive brand new cars, have never missed a meal in their life, and walk around with $1,500 iPhones. You tell them how OPPRESSIFIED DEY IZ, whitey be holding dem down. 

You're a fraud, a con man, and hate is what you peddle. 

You're not dumb, you just lack even a hint of integrity. 

You get paid well to mind fuck a youth that has been conditioned from kindergarten to accept the racist shit you peddle.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.


Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> BONOBO and Holder sat with their thumbs up each others asses for eight years and didn't lift a finger to stop the negro on negro genocide taking place in the inner city shitholes.
> Holder moved to Cal. as fast as posible and BONOBO and his trany wife went on extended luxury yacht cruises.
> They had the power to at least try something and did fuck all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the United States, a white person is **almost six times more likely** to be killed by another white person than he or she is to be killed by a black person. Yet, while the media obsesses about black on black violence we rarely if ever hear any mention of the problem of white on white violence. In fact, in 2011 (the most recent year available) according to **FBI homicide data** there were more instances of white homicides committed against white victims than there were black on black murders. This statistic however has not led to a media outcry about the problem of white on white crime or the unique pathology of the white community.*
> 
> Why is There no Discussion of White on White Violence?
> 
> And this is how dumb whites like you are. You will ignore whites getting murdered by other whites while trying to  preach to us. Then as you see your numbers are dwindling, you cry about white genocide when you are killing each other.
Click to expand...



Because the intense problems of the Black Community are dragging the whole nation down.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have time for it, because you don’t have a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you cheeze it's post here all day long then tell us how we don't have jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I multitask, work full and part time, and don’t complain about it. I handle my business, and provide for my family. You should try it. You are providing me entertainment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would be wise to stop assuming we don't have jobs. I worked 43 years for others. I have worked the past 5 for me. That's 48 years. How about you? And when you talk about entertainment, I take your punk ass to school very time. I need to start charging.
> 
> You are a low IQ person. You can't form an original thought. All you do is repeat the same trifling, dumb, white racist bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I responded previously to your buddy, who was claiming he wasn’t afforded the opportunity to work. He blamed it on everything else, instead of accepting responsibility. I would never assume that you or anyone else didn’t have a job. I know you work, and have a long history of it. I’m not racist, just throwing stuff back at you. I don’t like being lumped into stereotypes anymore than you do. And I can’t accept responsibility for ignorance from others. I’m breaking balls. We don’t know each other, but I would have your back if we did. I’m going to stop being sarcastic. Nothing good can come from this. It’s a complicated world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you made an assumption that was wrong. It's not a stereotype if you practice the behavior. Whites don't need to be telling us about a responsibility they don't take. So when you can tell me the date white racism ended, then you can talk. Other than that, take the responsibility you have to end racism in the white communiy instead of making excuses about what you are not responsible for. Learn to throw the same shit at the whites here.
> 
> Essen is right about the system. It's easy for whites to deny it because they don't have to face it. If you guys had to jump the hurdles and ignore the bullshit we have to in order to become sucessful, you guys would quit before you start.
Click to expand...


I really don’t know who the white community is, it’s just not me. I’m a working class guy, and still busting my ass setting up for retirement. I never had anything given to me. I work with people with similar issues and beliefs. People of different races, with no alternative but to work more to pay bills and try and get ahead. We deal with depressing volatility, that most people never know about. We don’t talk about it, unless it’s really bad. It’s easy to throw shit around, and push someone’s buttons on this forum. It doesn’t accomplish anything. The news has capitalized on this over the past few years, and pushes buttons. None of this will stop anytime soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people have been the main evil



That's because you are a racist.

You have your hate, but you lack facts.

The turning point of every great empire of North Africa from civilized and cultured to primitive shit hole is Islam, As far as Muhammad was sort of white, you can appease your racist hatred and blame a white man. 

But Islam destroyed the African empires. Islam sacked the interior dragging slaves across the globe. Islam STILL drags slaves out to work for the Mullahs and Sheiks. 

You don't care, you're too consumed with ignorance and racism to open the cesspool that is your mind to actual facts.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
Click to expand...

The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites


----------



## Paul Essien

Uncensored2008 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people have been the main evil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a racist.
> 
> You have your hate, but you lack facts.
> 
> The turning point of every great empire of North Africa from civilized and cultured to primitive shit hole is Islam, As far as Muhammad was sort of white, you can appease your racist hatred and blame a white man.
> 
> But Islam destroyed the African empires. Islam sacked the interior dragging slaves across the globe. Islam STILL drags slaves out to work for the Mullahs and Sheiks.
> 
> You don't care, you're too consumed with ignorance and racism to open the cesspool that is your mind to actual facts.
Click to expand...

Right.  So let me get this straight. 

Your teaching me about black history. Is that whats going on here ? lol


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
Click to expand...

I dont recall rejoicing the deaths of black people. I do however celebrate the deaths of people who deserve it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont recall rejoicing the deaths of black people. I do however celebrate the deaths of people who deserve it.
Click to expand...

lol

Well that, in a nutshell, is how white supremacy Is maintained That is, always trying to rationalize why blk ppl deserve to b mistreated.

You were rejoicing when white us ssoldiers killedpeople black ppl on Somalia. 

But when I showed u images of black ppl dragging white usa soldiers butt naked through the streets of Somalia

All of a sudden, they're savages.

This is the insanity I have to deal with


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists. Whites have system set up so that a sizeable % of black men can't get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you stop thinking every employer is a white supremecist, you might get a job. How do you expect to have a good interview while your seething across the table at the interviewer? Your racism is holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea who you are speaking to, do you?
> 
> Me ? Financially speaking I'm comfortable. But I got to this position in spite of the system, not because of it.
> 
> I don't have kiss a white person's ass. I work for myself with my Web business.  They have no idea that the webmaster is black.
> 
> And yes  every white person is a white supremacist.  That's not the same as saying every  white person hates blackppl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a business on the interwebs - that's excellent!
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites did not do all this, you thank the blacks who also created these things. If you had any integrity, you'd stop lying to yourself about these things.
Click to expand...



Reading comprehension challenged much?

I said a "great deal of" not "all of".

The inventors of many of the things upon which we depend for our developed world lifestyles were white.   That doesn't mean that their race was the cause of their ingenuity.  They as individual are the creators.  It is important to note, however, that the Values promoted by Western Civilization established an environment in which they were free to create.


----------



## boedicca

Paul Essien said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame you don't grok that a great deal of the infrastructure, systems and tools you use to run your business are the products of white people whom you falsely vilify as white supremacists.   If you had any integrity, you'd thank them for their accomplishments that make your life better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I gotta reply, not for you, but for others to see the counter points.
> 
> First off mine is a bricks and mortar business and if I was white I would have had all types of business loans thrown at me. I would not have faced the hell I went through to get it started and keep it open. The website is just an offshoot of the business.
> 
> But yes - True most important inventions of the past few hundred years were made by white people. But that's only because they have been on top during that time. If it was because white people are born with more brains, then white people would have been on top all throughout history – not just a fifth of it. Anglo power – British and American – is fresh in our minds, but it is merely the latest chapter in the book of history. And that is the Historical Context that this argument forgets.
> 
> Sure white people have invented things. But at the same time 99.99% of white people have invented nothing.
> 
> So called western contributions are not because white people are so much smarter than everyone else but because progress in science and invention is built on what has gone before. The more science you know the more science you can discover.
> 
> The more inventions you have at hand, the more new inventions you can come up with. That is why the progress is exponential. It comes from the nature of science and technology, not from the nature of white intelligence.
> 
> If you want to take in all of human history, that is the 100 thousand years modern man has been on the planet, not just the last 300 years where Northern white Europeans have got their act together, then the Egyptians are by far the most inventive. They invented stuff like, oh, civilization. They have been on top for 40% of human history, more than twice as long as whites. A good fraction of what we think of as “Greek” is Egyptian. Egypt is African. In the past it was much blacker than it is now.
> 
> Black people were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the technological age. Mathematics, physics, astronomy, building in stone and bricks, metallurgy and all the root subjects that were necessary to push the world into today's modern age, were begun by in Egypt, Nubia-Kush, Mesopotamia, Sabea and Black Naga India.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans.
> 
> For example, the Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries) came from the scientific discoveries of Blacks in Egypt and Nubia-Kush.
> 
> Most important inventions were made by black people because whites
> 
> The oldest university in the world today is in timbuctoo which is in Africa. The Moors, a great black people who are the ones who reawakened the white Europeans. These blacks are responsible for the white boy ‘renaissance’ where you had to refocus on science, learning and math. Black men are the ones who inspired this reawakening. We gave the world the alphabet (Phoenicians were black Moorish people from Africa…the word PHONICS comes from them!) and numbers (Numbers are 0-9 as opposed to Roman numerals which don’t have a zero making higher math impossible).
> 
> Plus blacks were called animals and property in America and the U.K denied being recognized as a human being and all the normal things humans get like school, communities, families, marriages…all denied. White people have systematically denied us any access to anything just because we were black. Since whites theorize blacks are subhuman, then why should you give rights to a monkey ? That is the devils logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, your logic is ‘safe"
> 
> So you bragging about white inventions is like bragging winning a 100m race with you having an 80m head start.
> 
> To be honest I should thank bees more than whites because of what bees accomplish everyday: pollinating plants that bring forth fruit, nuts and berries, and thereby keep the chain of life trotting along. Without bees humans would have little to eat and struggle to feed the planet. So even creatures to which you'd extend little if any credit for their intelligence, are more important to life on this planet than even the most impressive pile of technological junk you're blabbing on about.
> 
> And many of the inventions you claim, were not even invented by the people you claim they were, as it's not about who invents, but who gets the ownership and thus claim it for oneself.
> 
> It's about who gets the patent first.
> 
> US and UK companies and business people have done it for ages. They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights. After that they become the inventors and owners of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> Finally black people were the first people on the planet. You come from us. So whites would not even exist if it wasn't for black people
Click to expand...



I reject your implication that RACE is the driver of creativity and industriousness.

As I mentioned in my prior post, the values of Western Civilization (developed by mostly white people in Europe) fostered the environment of individual liberty and property rights that encourage entrepreneurship.

Slaves and serfs generally do not create as whatever they produce is seized from them.  That is why GDP per person remained flat until the industrial revolution in Europe and the U.S.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
Click to expand...



Don't project your bloodthirsty racism onto us, psycho.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your bloodthirsty racism onto us, psycho.
Click to expand...

The past and present n future of black ppl concern me the most n in that history,  white ppl have been the main evil.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your bloodthirsty racism onto us, psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present n future of black ppl concern me the most n in that history,  white ppl have been the main evil.
Click to expand...



Picking a fight with a group that vastly outnumbers you, is generally not in anyone's best interests.


Just keeping it real.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your bloodthirsty racism onto us, psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present n future of black ppl concern me the most n in that history,  white ppl have been the main evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Picking a fight with a group that vastly outnumbers you, is generally not in anyone's best interests.
> 
> 
> Just keeping it real.
Click to expand...

Ok

So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?


----------



## boedicca

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your bloodthirsty racism onto us, psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present n future of black ppl concern me the most n in that history,  white ppl have been the main evil.
Click to expand...



The main evil is the way you think.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> [
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites


You're one sick fuck. Being of very low IQ makes no difference. There is no excuse.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?


Exterminate them. Just keep giving them an excuse. You make it seem like a more palatable ideea.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?
> 
> 
> 
> Exterminate them. Just keep giving them an excuse. You make it seem like a more palatable ideea.
Click to expand...

So black people should b exterminated ? Is that what ypur saying ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> 
> 
> You're one sick fuck. Being of very low IQ makes no difference. There is no excuse.
Click to expand...

Call me intellectually inferior all day.

I don't give a crap about that.

All I want to know from all these guys running around trying to prove how stupid black ppl r is

What do you with a race of ppl who you claim is stupid on average ?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?
> 
> 
> 
> Exterminate them. Just keep giving them an excuse. You make it seem like a more palatable ideea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So black people should b exterminated ? Is that what ypur saying ?
Click to expand...

If they all were like you. and rejoiced at the killing of white people, hell yes! I would say the same of bubonic-plagued invested rats, but would feel some an iota of remorse because of their lack of intent or at least gratification. Scumbag.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your bloodthirsty racism onto us, psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present n future of black ppl concern me the most n in that history,  white ppl have been the main evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Picking a fight with a group that vastly outnumbers you, is generally not in anyone's best interests.
> 
> 
> Just keeping it real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok
> 
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?
Click to expand...

Why would they want to? What whites are doing anything to blacks? Your post indicate you do not think any blacks can do any wrong. Evil whitey brought all the negative into your lives....total bullshit. Yes, SOME whites in the past were guilty. NO whites today are not.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
Click to expand...

Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.


----------



## Pilot1

OK, just for arguments sake, what if ALL Whites today in the U.S. are prejudice against Blacks, and attempt to oppress them daily.  What is the fix?  What do you do?  Demand massive wealth redistribution, i.e. reparations?  Revolt, and attempt to kill Whitey while rioting, and looting?   ?

Or promote hard work, Education, community, and a stable family unit?

Or just complain more without doing anything on your own to improve your situation?


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm logging off. The likes of Godboy and Correll and Meathead are simple to debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont recall rejoicing the deaths of black people. I do however celebrate the deaths of people who deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> Well that, in a nutshell, is how white supremacy Is maintained That is, always trying to rationalize why blk ppl deserve to b mistreated.
> 
> You were rejoicing when white us ssoldiers killedpeople black ppl on Somalia.
> 
> But when I showed u images of black ppl dragging white usa soldiers butt naked through the streets of Somalia
> 
> All of a sudden, they're savages.
> 
> This is the insanity I have to deal with
Click to expand...

Did you forget the part where those somalis attacked them first? Yes, im proud that the good guys did so well against the bad guys. You thought it was cute to put those gruesome images up and mock fallen soldiers.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run away now. We will remain here and comment on your vile posts that celebrate the deaths of US soldiers being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your bloodthirsty racism onto us, psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present n future of black ppl concern me the most n in that history,  white ppl have been the main evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Picking a fight with a group that vastly outnumbers you, is generally not in anyone's best interests.
> 
> 
> Just keeping it real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok
> 
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?
Click to expand...



LOL!!!!! How silly you are.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Some of the best people I've ever hired come from the hood. And not just any hood. The city was voted most violent small city in America many years over.

I've taken those guys into places that most Americans would shit their pants if they knew it existed. But I digress lest I demonstrate myself a hypocrite given the nature of my usual posting habits here. lol.

In time they've shown themselves to be leaders and valuable contacts in a very sensitive field. And to be perfectly honest, those men who come out of the hoods usually understand why they're in the position they're in. The upscale blacks in Washington and who reside on a lot of those black think tanks don't know jack squat nothing. They're part of the problem.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can since there are over 1 billion Africans and 46 million black Americans.
> Rwanda was not a world war. Whites fought each other in similar wars. And Rwanda was a result of colonization. But like I sad, you can't face that.
> We have been victims of white supremacy. You trying to gaslight doesn't change this truth.
> If the destruction of America is underway, whites will pay the highest price because of what they have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go calculate the total wealth of ALL blacks in Africa and compare that to the wealth of ALL blacks in America then get back to me.
> Maybe that will open your eyes.
> 
> Rwanda:  The number of blacks killed in Rwanda exceeded the total number of blacks killed in ALL world wars combined.
> Black lives suddenly don't matter to you?
> 
> Nothing can change your point of view.
> You will die a victim, but not of white men.....a victim of yourself.
> 
> White people have done some bad things, true.  Black people have also done bad things (including enslaving others)
> Your racism will prevent you from ever getting past your victim mentality.
> 
> I understand that.
Click to expand...

So wealth is your only measure of success?  If so that's very interesting since racist laws and policies made it difficult if not outright impossible for people of African descent to accumulate wealth in the same way as whites have, one of the most significanct being through the acquisition of real property (land), through participation in the political arena in order to fight and advocate for things of concern to them (only white male land holders could vote), etc.

Your warped perception of black people as a race is as disingenuous as a parent who forces one of their children to leave school and work to help support the family financially while allowing his siblings to continue their education and then denigrates the working child for not doing as well in life as his brothers/sisters when the parent is the one who deprived him of the opportunity to have a better life, whether through greed, indifference, as punishment, etc. it matters not. 

This is no different and IM2 does not have a victim mentality, he's a survivor.


----------



## Correll

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can since there are over 1 billion Africans and 46 million black Americans.
> Rwanda was not a world war. Whites fought each other in similar wars. And Rwanda was a result of colonization. But like I sad, you can't face that.
> We have been victims of white supremacy. You trying to gaslight doesn't change this truth.
> If the destruction of America is underway, whites will pay the highest price because of what they have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go calculate the total wealth of ALL blacks in Africa and compare that to the wealth of ALL blacks in America then get back to me.
> Maybe that will open your eyes.
> 
> Rwanda:  The number of blacks killed in Rwanda exceeded the total number of blacks killed in ALL world wars combined.
> Black lives suddenly don't matter to you?
> 
> Nothing can change your point of view.
> You will die a victim, but not of white men.....a victim of yourself.
> 
> White people have done some bad things, true.  Black people have also done bad things (including enslaving others)
> Your racism will prevent you from ever getting past your victim mentality.
> 
> I understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So wealth is your only measure of success?  If so that's very interesting since racist laws and policies made it difficult if not outright impossible for people of African descent to accumulate wealth in the same way as whites have, one of the most significanct being through the acquisition of real property (land), through participation in the political arena in order to fight and advocate for things of concern to them (only white male land holders could vote), etc.
> 
> Your warped perception of black people as a race is as disingenuous as a parent who forces one of their children to leave school and work to help support the family financially while allowing his siblings to continue their education and then denigrates the working child for not doing as well in life as his brothers/sisters when the parent is the one who deprived him of the opportunity to have a better life, whether through greed, indifference, as punishment, etc. it matters not.
> 
> This is no different and IM2 is not a victim, he's a survivor.
Click to expand...



Name the "racist" law or policy that prevents a black family from buying real property.


Or apologize for your vile smearing of the great white people of this great nation.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Paul Essien said:


> Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.





Kim Wexler said:


> Oh. If TIME said it, it must be true! And I deserved to get sexually harassed because I'm an evil blue eyed demon who deserved it! I guess those animals who sexually harassed and bullied me constantly were in the right and my experiences are invalid because  "affirmative action" has apparently helped white women! By the way affirmative action is bullshit. You should not hire on someones race OR gender. You should hire the best person for the job! So I don't get what your fricken point is.


You don't have to take the Time's word for it.  The United States Department of Labor is tasked with tracking compliance with the applicable civil rights laws (affirmative action).  Note the dol.gov in the URL.
https://clear.dol.gov/study/enforce...-effects-compliance-reviews-and-lawsuits-over
Clearinghouse for Labor Evaluation and Research (CLEAR)


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

IM2....

You're no better than those you call out.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can since there are over 1 billion Africans and 46 million black Americans.
> Rwanda was not a world war. Whites fought each other in similar wars. And Rwanda was a result of colonization. But like I sad, you can't face that.
> We have been victims of white supremacy. You trying to gaslight doesn't change this truth.
> If the destruction of America is underway, whites will pay the highest price because of what they have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go calculate the total wealth of ALL blacks in Africa and compare that to the wealth of ALL blacks in America then get back to me.
> Maybe that will open your eyes.
> 
> Rwanda:  The number of blacks killed in Rwanda exceeded the total number of blacks killed in ALL world wars combined.
> Black lives suddenly don't matter to you?
> 
> Nothing can change your point of view.
> You will die a victim, but not of white men.....a victim of yourself.
> 
> White people have done some bad things, true.  Black people have also done bad things (including enslaving others)
> Your racism will prevent you from ever getting past your victim mentality.
> 
> I understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So wealth is your only measure of success?  If so that's very interesting since racist laws and policies made it difficult if not outright impossible for people of African descent to accumulate wealth in the same way as whites have, one of the most significanct being through the acquisition of real property (land), through participation in the political arena in order to fight and advocate for things of concern to them (only white male land holders could vote), etc.
> 
> Your warped perception of black people as a race is as disingenuous as a parent who forces one of their children to leave school and work to help support the family financially while allowing his siblings to continue their education and then denigrates the working child for not doing as well in life as his brothers/sisters when the parent is the one who deprived him of the opportunity to have a better life, whether through greed, indifference, as punishment, etc. it matters not.
> 
> This is no different and IM2 is not a victim, he's a survivor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Name the "racist" law or policy that prevents a black family from buying real property.
> 
> 
> Or apologize for your vile smearing of the great white people of this great nation.
Click to expand...


 If you had read what she posted as opposed to glossing over it, you would understand that she was referring to previous laws that existed that prevented past black citizens from accumulating generational wealth through ownership of real estate. Even in my own lifetime, during the 50's and 60's my parents experienced racist real estate agents who tried to steer them into properties with less upside potential.

And as an editorial comment, you are not the board police or in any position to "demand" an apology from anyone.

If you read the link below, you might learn something for a change.


In the Beginning: Origins of African American Real Property Ownership in the United States on JSTOR


----------



## abu afak

Paul Essien said:


> Ok
> *
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?*


"already" indeed.
Whites Saved Half of - ****hole - sub-Sahara TWICE in the last Twenty Years
AIDS and Ebola.
`


----------



## IM2

abu afak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> *
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?*
> 
> 
> 
> "already" indeed.
> Whites Saved Half of - ****hole - sub-Sahara TWICE in the last Twenty Years
> AIDS and Ebola.
> `
Click to expand...


No they have not.


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> IM2....
> 
> You're no better than those you call out.



*"Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false."*

Calling whites out on their continuing racism is not the same as being a racist.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2....
> 
> You're no better than those you call out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false."*
> 
> Calling whites out on their continuing racism is not the same as being a racist.
Click to expand...





So this is the whole act? Squealing like a racist idiot then crying “I’m not a racist!” over and over again? That’s it? Pretty boring, but I guess if that’s all you’re capable of...


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can since there are over 1 billion Africans and 46 million black Americans.
> Rwanda was not a world war. Whites fought each other in similar wars. And Rwanda was a result of colonization. But like I sad, you can't face that.
> We have been victims of white supremacy. You trying to gaslight doesn't change this truth.
> If the destruction of America is underway, whites will pay the highest price because of what they have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go calculate the total wealth of ALL blacks in Africa and compare that to the wealth of ALL blacks in America then get back to me.
> Maybe that will open your eyes.
> 
> Rwanda:  The number of blacks killed in Rwanda exceeded the total number of blacks killed in ALL world wars combined.
> Black lives suddenly don't matter to you?
> 
> Nothing can change your point of view.
> You will die a victim, but not of white men.....a victim of yourself.
> 
> White people have done some bad things, true.  Black people have also done bad things (including enslaving others)
> Your racism will prevent you from ever getting past your victim mentality.
> 
> I understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So wealth is your only measure of success?  If so that's very interesting since racist laws and policies made it difficult if not outright impossible for people of African descent to accumulate wealth in the same way as whites have, one of the most significanct being through the acquisition of real property (land), through participation in the political arena in order to fight and advocate for things of concern to them (only white male land holders could vote), etc.
> 
> Your warped perception of black people as a race is as disingenuous as a parent who forces one of their children to leave school and work to help support the family financially while allowing his siblings to continue their education and then denigrates the working child for not doing as well in life as his brothers/sisters when the parent is the one who deprived him of the opportunity to have a better life, whether through greed, indifference, as punishment, etc. it matters not.
> 
> This is no different and IM2 is not a victim, he's a survivor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Name the "racist" law or policy that prevents a black family from buying real property.
> 
> 
> Or apologize for your vile smearing of the great white people of this great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had read what she posted as opposed to glossing over it, you would understand that she was referring to previous laws that existed that prevented past black citizens from accumulating generational wealth through ownership of real estate. Even in my own lifetime, during the 50's and 60's my parents experienced racist real estate agents who tried to steer them into properties with less upside potential.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, you are not the board police or in any position to "demand" an apology from anyone.
> 
> ...R
Click to expand...




1. The consensus among the race baiting lefties, is that America is a racist nation NOW, and MORE government "solution" is required, not less.


2. IF she was referring to the past, and her response, is to agree that, those laws and polices are past, then that's fine and we should be seeing blacks steadily accumulating wealth any day now.

3. If I point out how someone's rationalization for smearing good people, is utter bullshit, then of course I have the right to demand an apology to those good people. Anyone would. How can you not understand that?


4. You got a point to make, make it. Links are to SUPPORT points, not in place of them.


----------



## IM2

More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege

Funny how threads here that are about blacks killing people do not get moved.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I can since there are over 1 billion Africans and 46 million black Americans.
> Rwanda was not a world war. Whites fought each other in similar wars. And Rwanda was a result of colonization. But like I sad, you can't face that.
> We have been victims of white supremacy. You trying to gaslight doesn't change this truth.
> If the destruction of America is underway, whites will pay the highest price because of what they have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go calculate the total wealth of ALL blacks in Africa and compare that to the wealth of ALL blacks in America then get back to me.
> Maybe that will open your eyes.
> 
> Rwanda:  The number of blacks killed in Rwanda exceeded the total number of blacks killed in ALL world wars combined.
> Black lives suddenly don't matter to you?
> 
> Nothing can change your point of view.
> You will die a victim, but not of white men.....a victim of yourself.
> 
> White people have done some bad things, true.  Black people have also done bad things (including enslaving others)
> Your racism will prevent you from ever getting past your victim mentality.
> 
> I understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So wealth is your only measure of success?  If so that's very interesting since racist laws and policies made it difficult if not outright impossible for people of African descent to accumulate wealth in the same way as whites have, one of the most significanct being through the acquisition of real property (land), through participation in the political arena in order to fight and advocate for things of concern to them (only white male land holders could vote), etc.
> 
> Your warped perception of black people as a race is as disingenuous as a parent who forces one of their children to leave school and work to help support the family financially while allowing his siblings to continue their education and then denigrates the working child for not doing as well in life as his brothers/sisters when the parent is the one who deprived him of the opportunity to have a better life, whether through greed, indifference, as punishment, etc. it matters not.
> 
> This is no different and IM2 is not a victim, he's a survivor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Name the "racist" law or policy that prevents a black family from buying real property.
> 
> 
> Or apologize for your vile smearing of the great white people of this great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had read what she posted as opposed to glossing over it, you would understand that she was referring to previous laws that existed that prevented past black citizens from accumulating generational wealth through ownership of real estate. Even in my own lifetime, during the 50's and 60's my parents experienced racist real estate agents who tried to steer them into properties with less upside potential.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, you are not the board police or in any position to "demand" an apology from anyone.
> 
> ...R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The consensus among the race baiting lefties, is that America is a racist nation NOW, and MORE government "solution" is required, not less.
> 
> 
> 2. IF she was referring to the past, and her response, is to agree that, those laws and polices are past, then that's fine and we should be seeing blacks steadily accumulating wealth any day now.
> 
> 3. If I point out how someone's rationalization for smearing good people, is utter bullshit, then of course I have the right to demand an apology to those good people. Anyone would. How can you not understand that?
> 
> 
> 4. You got a point to make, make it. Links are to SUPPORT points, not in place of them.
Click to expand...


1. Your "fixation" with so called  "race baiting" lefties, causes you to lack objectivity and jump to conclusions without thought or reason.  There is no monopoly on race baiting in this forum by any side, right. Right, left or middle.


2. It is obvious that she was referring to the past, and the fact that you could not initially see that is a testament to my point above, regarding your your bias. Anyone with a sound understanding of the history of this country, understands the residual effect of  past laws and policies. Why dont
you?



3. She did not reference any one in particular. She referenced "past restrictions" so no one person or group of people was being "smeared". That was a hypersensitive defense mechanism on your point. She never even specifically referenced '"white people".....it was you who did so, which in my opinion makes you just as much, if not more  of a "race baiter" than the so called "lefties" that you are obsessed with. If anything she should have demanded an apology from you. And YOU should understand that.

4.  You are the last one who should be complaining about "providing links". Many of your posts contain no links, and some that you do provide, are not supported by sound rationalizing on your part. And that is a fact that anyone would quickly notice by reading some of what you post. That aside, I provided a link, to support her statement, which really was not even that necessary, because her statement was common knowledge to even the most casually informed about the history of access to land ownership by the black population of this country.

Is that remedial enough for you? Or do you want more "links"?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go calculate the total wealth of ALL blacks in Africa and compare that to the wealth of ALL blacks in America then get back to me.
> Maybe that will open your eyes.
> 
> Rwanda:  The number of blacks killed in Rwanda exceeded the total number of blacks killed in ALL world wars combined.
> Black lives suddenly don't matter to you?
> 
> Nothing can change your point of view.
> You will die a victim, but not of white men.....a victim of yourself.
> 
> White people have done some bad things, true.  Black people have also done bad things (including enslaving others)
> Your racism will prevent you from ever getting past your victim mentality.
> 
> I understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> So wealth is your only measure of success?  If so that's very interesting since racist laws and policies made it difficult if not outright impossible for people of African descent to accumulate wealth in the same way as whites have, one of the most significanct being through the acquisition of real property (land), through participation in the political arena in order to fight and advocate for things of concern to them (only white male land holders could vote), etc.
> 
> Your warped perception of black people as a race is as disingenuous as a parent who forces one of their children to leave school and work to help support the family financially while allowing his siblings to continue their education and then denigrates the working child for not doing as well in life as his brothers/sisters when the parent is the one who deprived him of the opportunity to have a better life, whether through greed, indifference, as punishment, etc. it matters not.
> 
> This is no different and IM2 is not a victim, he's a survivor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Name the "racist" law or policy that prevents a black family from buying real property.
> 
> 
> Or apologize for your vile smearing of the great white people of this great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had read what she posted as opposed to glossing over it, you would understand that she was referring to previous laws that existed that prevented past black citizens from accumulating generational wealth through ownership of real estate. Even in my own lifetime, during the 50's and 60's my parents experienced racist real estate agents who tried to steer them into properties with less upside potential.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, you are not the board police or in any position to "demand" an apology from anyone.
> 
> ...R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The consensus among the race baiting lefties, is that America is a racist nation NOW, and MORE government "solution" is required, not less.
> 
> 
> 2. IF she was referring to the past, and her response, is to agree that, those laws and polices are past, then that's fine and we should be seeing blacks steadily accumulating wealth any day now.
> 
> 3. If I point out how someone's rationalization for smearing good people, is utter bullshit, then of course I have the right to demand an apology to those good people. Anyone would. How can you not understand that?
> 
> 
> 4. You got a point to make, make it. Links are to SUPPORT points, not in place of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your "fixation" with so called  "race baiting" lefties, causes you to lack objectivity and jump to conclusions without thought or reason.  There is no monopoly on race baiting in this forum by any side, right. Right, left or middle.
> 
> 
> 2. It is obvious that she was referring to the past, and the fact that you could not initially see that is a testament to my point above, regarding your your bias. Anyone with a sound understanding of the history of this country, understands the residual effect of  past laws and policies. Why dont
> you?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. She did not reference any one in particular. She referenced "past restrictions" so no one person or group of people was being "smeared". That was a hypersensitive defense mechanism on your point. She never even specifically referenced '"white people".....it was you who did so, which in my opinion makes you just as much, if not more  of a "race baiter" than the so called "lefties" that you are obsessed with. If anything she should have demanded an apology from you. And YOU should understand that.
> 
> 4.  You are the last one who should be complaining about "providing links". Many of your posts contain no links, and some that you do provide, are not supported by sound rationalizing on your part. And that is a fact that anyone would quickly notice by reading some of what you post. That aside, I provided a link, to support her statement, which really was not even that necessary, because her statement was common knowledge to even the most casually informed about the history of access to land ownership by the black population of this country.
> 
> Is that remedial enough for you? Or do you want more "links"?
Click to expand...




1. My point about the left's position on America being racist, stands.

2. And my point is, that it is the past, and today, it is not the case.

3. Correct. She smeared the great white people of this nation as a whole, and if she cannot support her smear, she owes them an apology.

4. Most of my posts are my own arguments and logic. I make my points, in my own words. I provide links when reasonable requested to* support* a claim I have made.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wealth is your only measure of success?  If so that's very interesting since racist laws and policies made it difficult if not outright impossible for people of African descent to accumulate wealth in the same way as whites have, one of the most significanct being through the acquisition of real property (land), through participation in the political arena in order to fight and advocate for things of concern to them (only white male land holders could vote), etc.
> 
> Your warped perception of black people as a race is as disingenuous as a parent who forces one of their children to leave school and work to help support the family financially while allowing his siblings to continue their education and then denigrates the working child for not doing as well in life as his brothers/sisters when the parent is the one who deprived him of the opportunity to have a better life, whether through greed, indifference, as punishment, etc. it matters not.
> 
> This is no different and IM2 is not a victim, he's a survivor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the "racist" law or policy that prevents a black family from buying real property.
> 
> Or apologize for your vile smearing of the great white people of this great nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had read what she posted as opposed to glossing over it, you would understand that she was referring to previous laws that existed that prevented past black citizens from accumulating generational wealth through ownership of real estate. Even in my own lifetime, during the 50's and 60's my parents experienced racist real estate agents who tried to steer them into properties with less upside potential.
> 
> And as an editorial comment, you are not the board police or in any position to "demand" an apology from anyone.
> 
> ...R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The consensus among the race baiting lefties, is that America is a racist nation NOW, and MORE government "solution" is required, not less.
> 
> 
> 2. IF she was referring to the past, and her response, is to agree that, those laws and polices are past, then that's fine and we should be seeing blacks steadily accumulating wealth any day now.
> 
> 3. If I point out how someone's rationalization for smearing good people, is utter bullshit, then of course I have the right to demand an apology to those good people. Anyone would. How can you not understand that?
> 
> 
> 4. You got a point to make, make it. Links are to SUPPORT points, not in place of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Your "fixation" with so called  "race baiting" lefties, causes you to lack objectivity and jump to conclusions without thought or reason.  There is no monopoly on race baiting in this forum by any side, right. Right, left or middle.
> 
> 
> 2. It is obvious that she was referring to the past, and the fact that you could not initially see that is a testament to my point above, regarding your your bias. Anyone with a sound understanding of the history of this country, understands the residual effect of  past laws and policies. Why dont
> you?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. She did not reference any one in particular. She referenced "past restrictions" so no one person or group of people was being "smeared". That was a hypersensitive defense mechanism on your point. She never even specifically referenced '"white people".....it was you who did so, which in my opinion makes you just as much, if not more  of a "race baiter" than the so called "lefties" that you are obsessed with. If anything she should have demanded an apology from you. And YOU should understand that.
> 
> 4.  You are the last one who should be complaining about "providing links". Many of your posts contain no links, and some that you do provide, are not supported by sound rationalizing on your part. And that is a fact that anyone would quickly notice by reading some of what you post. That aside, I provided a link, to support her statement, which really was not even that necessary, because her statement was common knowledge to even the most casually informed about the history of access to land ownership by the black population of this country.
> 
> Is that remedial enough for you? Or do you want more "links"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My point about the left's position on America being racist, stands.
> 
> 2. And my point is, that it is the past, and today, it is not the case.
> 
> 3. Correct. She smeared the great white people of this nation as a whole, and if she cannot support her smear, she owes them an apology.
> 
> 4. Most of my posts are my own arguments and logic. I make my points, in my own words. I provide links when reasonable requested to* support* a claim I have made.
Click to expand...



1. Then follow your own soapbox dissertation about "providing links" to support your opinion. Otherwise it is only your opinion and doesn't "stand" for anything except that.

2. And her point is that the past affects the present and future. My middle school aged grandkids even understand that. Why don't you?

3. She did not "smear" any white people.....definitely not any who are or were "great".
You interpreted it that way based on your own lack of objectivity and lack of understanding  of history. You saw an opportunity to twist her statement into an atrack on white people, which is nothing more than race baiting on your part. She owes no one an apology and there will not be one issued.

In fact, YOU should apologize to her for misinterpreting and manipulaing her statement for the purpose of race baiting.

4. You just contradicted what you previously stated. So it is acceptable for YOU  to provide links "when YOU think it is reasonable"? And most of YOUR points are in  YOUR
"own words"? And the same right does not apply to her? That's BULLSHIT.

Her statement was obviously in reference to past laws and policies. Why does she have to provide a link to compensate for YOUR lack of understanding of the residual effect of previous laws? That is the epitome of hypocrisy on your part.

You should be embarrassed for such questionable logic.
.


----------



## IM2

Correl is now in the meat grinder.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.


White people rejoice in killing blacks. 

Why ?

Because killing black people get's rationalized

So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_

*You notice white people never done anything wrong*

When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.

This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.

That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code. 
*
*


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Why would they want to? What whites are doing anything to blacks? Your post indicate you do not think any blacks can do any wrong. Evil whitey brought all the negative into your lives....total bullshit. Yes, SOME whites in the past were guilty. NO whites today are not.


I've never said black people can't do anything wrong

Questions ?

_"OK. So if black people can do wrong then why don't you talk about what black people do wrong"
_
Because what black people do wrong is not the issue

When the husband or boyfriend beats the wife or girlfriend he'll blame his violence on her: if dinner was on time, if the house was cleaner, etc, then he would not have to hit her.

Is the woman perfect? No. Does she have faults? Yes. Should she do better. Of course.

But it is also besides the point.

Even if she were perfect, her troubles would not go away. Because he would be unchanged*.*

That's why I never talk about what black people do wrong when I'm around white or non black people.

Realize that, as a White person, you have also been “taught” certain things about racism from the time that you were very small. Don’t assume that you are speaking from a lack of indoctrination yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

abu afak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> *
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?*
> 
> 
> 
> "already" indeed.
> Whites Saved Half of - ****hole - sub-Sahara TWICE in the last Twenty Years
> AIDS and Ebola.
> `
Click to expand...

OK. So two questions

What country in Africa did white people help ? And what did they do to help them ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?
> 
> 
> 
> Exterminate them. Just keep giving them an excuse. You make it seem like a more palatable ideea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So black people should b exterminated ? Is that what ypur saying ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they all were like you. and rejoiced at the killing of white people, hell yes! I would say the same of bubonic-plagued invested rats, but would feel some an iota of remorse because of their lack of intent or at least gratification. Scumbag.
Click to expand...

You and most white people rejoice at the killing of black people by whites


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you rejoice when whites kill blacks.  I rejoice when blacks kills whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your bloodthirsty racism onto us, psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present n future of black ppl concern me the most n in that history,  white ppl have been the main evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Picking a fight with a group that vastly outnumbers you, is generally not in anyone's best interests.
> 
> 
> Just keeping it real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok
> 
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!! How silly you are.
Click to expand...

Tapping out again ....eh ?


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
Click to expand...

Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?
> 
> 
> 
> Exterminate them. Just keep giving them an excuse. You make it seem like a more palatable ideea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So black people should b exterminated ? Is that what ypur saying ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they all were like you. and rejoiced at the killing of white people, hell yes! I would say the same of bubonic-plagued invested rats, but would feel some an iota of remorse because of their lack of intent or at least gratification. Scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and most white people rejoice at the killing of black people by whites
Click to expand...

"Rejoice" is a pretty strong word, but few get upset when a thug gets himself killed regardless of who does it. I certainly did not mourn the loss of Trayvon or Big Mike for example.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?
> 
> 
> 
> Exterminate them. Just keep giving them an excuse. You make it seem like a more palatable ideea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So black people should b exterminated ? Is that what ypur saying ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they all were like you. and rejoiced at the killing of white people, hell yes! I would say the same of bubonic-plagued invested rats, but would feel some an iota of remorse because of their lack of intent or at least gratification. Scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and most white people rejoice at the killing of black people by whites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Rejoice" is a pretty strong word, but few get upset when a thug gets himself killed regardless of who does it. I certainly did not mourn the loss of Trayvon or Big Mike for example.
Click to expand...

I rest my case.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
Click to expand...

This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.

You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,

So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.

You don't


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> 
> You don't
Click to expand...

If you dont want to be called out for mocking dead US soldiers, maybe you shouldnt mock dead US soldiers. You gleefully posted pictures and everything! What kind of vile person does that?


----------



## Paul Essien

Once again. Another day and another video showing how cowardly these whites supremacist are

This white supremacist (Greg Reinke) does a knife attack against four black inmates who were chained at the table at the Southern Ohio Correctional Facility in Lucasville Ohio.


I mean

Where do you even begin ?

*Just typical Hoe sh*t. *

But it don’t surprise me. Some sorta handicap is always a prerequisite to success in their endeavors.

Of course that was a setup. They made sure the Black inmates were cuffed at a table by themselves and the white inmate with 2 shanks behind them was at a table by himself, magically uncuffed himself, started attacking out of nowhere and notice at the end the way the guards were walking in awfully slow, very casual and without purpose

That's because they orchestrated the whole thing and the prison is staying on code by releasing this bullsh*t









And guess what ?

With all that advantage. He (Greg Reinke) had four inmates chained up and he STILL couldn't kill one. All the brothers survived.

*Just typical Hoe sh*t. *


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Once again. Another day and another video showing how cowardly these whites supremacist are
> 
> This white supremacist (Greg Reinke) does a knife attack against four black inmates who were chained at the table at the Southern Ohio Correctional Facility in Lucasville Ohio.
> 
> 
> I mean
> 
> Where do you even begin ?
> 
> *Just typical Hoe sh*t. *
> 
> But it don’t surprise me. Some sorta handicap is always a prerequisite to success in their endeavors.
> 
> Of course that was a setup. They made sure the Black inmates were cuffed at a table by themselves and the white inmate with 2 shanks behind them was at a table by himself, magically uncuffed himself, started attacking out of nowhere and notice at the end the way the guards were walking in awfully slow, very casual and without purpose
> 
> That's because they orchestrated the whole thing and the prison is staying on code by releasing this bullsh*t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what ?
> 
> With all that advantage. He (Greg Reinke) had four inmates chained up and he STILL couldn't kill one. All the brothers survived.
> 
> *Just typical Hoe sh*t. *


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> You don't
Click to expand...

You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.


----------



## Godboy

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.
Click to expand...

Isnt it odd that you even need to explain such a simple point?


----------



## MizMolly

Godboy said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt it odd that you even need to explain such a simple point?
Click to expand...

Because apparently you don't get it.


----------



## ptbw forever

MizMolly said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt it odd that you even need to explain such a simple point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because apparently you don't get it.
Click to expand...

Wrong poster.


----------



## Godboy

MizMolly said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt it odd that you even need to explain such a simple point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because apparently you don't get it.
Click to expand...

No, you and i are in complete agreement. Paul Essien is a stupid racist using history to justify his racism.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.
Click to expand...

*Whites and non blacks love harming black people*






But here's the thing any harm to a black person get's rationlized in the white mind
_
"O, well, they attacked them first"
"O, well those blacks are violent"
"O, well those protestors need act responsible"_

That's fun. That's what all the so called white anger is about. That's what all the fuss about S.Africa is about _"Hang on. We can't outright oppress black people. We can't exploit them ? I mean Cmon now buddy. How can I live ? That's what I do for kicks. That's reverse racism !!"_

So it's turns into a


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt it odd that you even need to explain such a simple point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because apparently you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you and i are in complete agreement. Paul Essien is a stupid racist using history to justify his racism.
Click to expand...

You don't get decide how black people react to your bullshit.

I know one thing. If the shoe was on the other foot, whites would have a murderous rage towards black people.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't project your bloodthirsty racism onto us, psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present n future of black ppl concern me the most n in that history,  white ppl have been the main evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Picking a fight with a group that vastly outnumbers you, is generally not in anyone's best interests.
> 
> 
> Just keeping it real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok
> 
> So tell me - What can white ppl do to black ppl that they have not done already ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!! How silly you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tapping out again ....eh ?
Click to expand...



Said the man that answered a question, with a question. Loser.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt it odd that you even need to explain such a simple point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because apparently you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you and i are in complete agreement. Paul Essien is a stupid racist using history to justify his racism.
Click to expand...


No, Essen is speaking a truth you can't face.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> 
> You don't
Click to expand...

Police: Black woman declares 'I hate white people' before attacking Ride On bus passengers


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> You don't
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isnt it odd that you even need to explain such a simple point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because apparently you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you and i are in complete agreement. Paul Essien is a stupid racist using history to justify his racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Essen is speaking a truth you can't face.
Click to expand...

ENOUGH ROOM: Black Mob Attacks White Man "For Trayvon"


----------



## Godboy

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse whites of rejoicing, which they aren't for the most part, but you admitted that you rejoice. You can't use history as a crutch, since people of the past are dead. Things have changed. People are not the same people of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt it odd that you even need to explain such a simple point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because apparently you don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you and i are in complete agreement. Paul Essien is a stupid racist using history to justify his racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Essen is speaking a truth you can't face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ENOUGH ROOM: Black Mob Attacks White Man "For Trayvon"
Click to expand...

They attacked white people for OJ and Dirt Nap Mike Brown too.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> 
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police: Black woman declares 'I hate white people' before attacking Ride On bus passengers
Click to expand...

This actually proves my point.

The only negative thing black ppl can do to white people n not b severely punished is call them a name.

And even in this example this black wonen bettet not call whites too many names.....she better not. Because you can call the cavalry and they'll ahut her down in a second.

And you know that. 

A black person can say they hate whites all day

BUT

You still get the job.
You still get the loan.
You still get the house. 
You still get the car
You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
Your areas dont get gentrified.
You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms

So tell me again.  How is this black woman affecting your life or any white persons?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Paul Essien said:


>



The guards probably watched it for a few minutes. Crazy.


----------



## Paul Essien

*It's only a matter of time*


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....




And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the KKK, what whites rejoice in killing blacks? I certainly don't rejoice in any killings. While I agree murderers and pedophiles deserve death,I don't rejoice,they get their just punishments, regardless of race. YOU are the one rejoicing in whites being killed, that itself is a very racist statement, you can't deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> 
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police: Black woman declares 'I hate white people' before attacking Ride On bus passengers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This actually proves my point.
> 
> The only negative thing black ppl can do to white people n not b severely punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even in this example this black wonen bettet not call whites too many names.....she better not. Because you can call the cavalry and they'll ahut her down in a second.
> 
> And you know that.
> 
> A black person can say they hate whites all day
> 
> BUT
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms
> 
> So tell me again.  How is this black woman affecting your life or any white persons?
Click to expand...

You can get jobs, houses, cars, loans etc if you get off your butt and get an education or get the skills. Don't get into trouble you wont get killed. According to your posts, there shouldn't be any working blacks or successful black people.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people rejoice in killing blacks.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because killing black people get's rationalized
> 
> So someone like Godboy would say _"Well, it's not about black people, it's about there culture"_
> harmonica would say _"Well, look at the black crime rate"_
> Correll would say _"Well those blacks are a problem"_
> abu afak would say _"Yeah but black people are stupid. Look at their IQ"_
> 
> *You notice white people never done anything wrong*
> 
> When you talk about racism. White supremacist and non-white-white supremacist always make sure to move the argument on to black people.
> 
> This is why when I deal with a white supremacist I prefer dealing with a Richard Spencer because although he still pussy-foots abouts he's as close to giving you the real deal as it get's.
> 
> That's why you don't really see him on Fox and CNN and he get's banned from speaking gigs. Because although, they all agree with him, he goes off code.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> 
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police: Black woman declares 'I hate white people' before attacking Ride On bus passengers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This actually proves my point.
> 
> The only negative thing black ppl can do to white people n not b severely punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even in this example this black wonen bettet not call whites too many names.....she better not. Because you can call the cavalry and they'll ahut her down in a second.
> 
> And you know that.
> 
> A black person can say they hate whites all day
> 
> BUT
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms
> 
> So tell me again.  How is this black woman affecting your life or any white persons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get jobs, houses, cars, loans etc if you get off your butt and get an education or get the skills. Don't get into trouble you wont get killed. According to your posts, there shouldn't be any working blacks or successful black people.
Click to expand...

After all of this time, you still don' get it.  There are tons of black people who are educated/college educated/advanced degrees, have good jobs, no criminal history, good credit, are good people yet they STILL get denied "good" jobs, loans at good interest rates instead of rates approaching usury, are denied the housing they want and instead are steered to less desirable structures or neighborhoods, etc.  And I emphasized "good" jobs as opposed to just a job because when I was younger and working my way through college I was always able to find a job doing secretarial work, however once I graduated with a degree and attempted to obtain a job as a computer programmer, it was as if the whole industry had collectively decided to freeze me out even though I out scored 80% of my competitors on an COBOL exam that granted the top 10 candidates the opportunity for a job interview.  And this was right after I had graduated so I hadn't even had time to acquire any experience is anyone would have been inclined to grant me the opportunity to do so.  And my experiences are not unique.  

The excuses are numerous and as transparent as glass, not much different than they are on this site.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
Click to expand...

Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.

My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.

So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> You can get jobs, houses, cars, loans etc if you get off your butt and get an education or get the skills.


The white supremacists control all the jobs, the cars, the loans and the education. 


MizMolly said:


> Don't get into trouble you wont get killed.


To be black is trouble to the white supremacist. It does not matter if black people committed no crime. The white supremacists would create more laws to criminalize black people. Those prisons have to be filled.


MizMolly said:


> According to your posts, there shouldn't be any working blacks or successful black people.


I've never said that but there were successful and working blacks 50 years ago but there was still racism 50 years ago


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
Click to expand...

Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
Click to expand...


We are certainly better off than you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
Click to expand...

Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.

Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?

White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
Click to expand...

As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
Click to expand...


Is she?

How many porn videos has she made?


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
Click to expand...

Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.

But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is she?
> 
> How many porn videos has she made?
Click to expand...

I imagine quite a few. She used to be a stripper too, and more than likely a prostitute.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
Click to expand...

Shes complete trash though.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
Click to expand...




Why are you afraid to take people as individuals? Are you a communist? Are you trying to suggest that all people who share a very broadly similar skin color are exactly the same? If so, why do you present yourself as superior to other black Americans?


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. ......
Click to expand...





Gotta love the internet!


----------



## Paul Essien

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all these are the reasons why you have never accomplished anything and why your life is so terrible? That's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
Click to expand...




Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shes complete trash though.
Click to expand...

Why are you talking about women who I don't give a fk about ?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shes complete trash though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you talking about women who I don't give fks about ?
Click to expand...




As a homosexual black man, do you feel life has been especially hard on you?


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Why are you afraid to take people as individuals?


On a individual level white people can be very nice. You go to Alabama, the white people are real nice on 1 on 1 "Hey buddy. Have a good day !" you know they'll open the door.

But I don't get fooled by that bullshit. And they're like that because they're are no black people around

And even then that nice-ness would go out the window if I was in the court room and he was on the jury 


Unkotare said:


> Are you a communist?


It makes no difference what the system is. If it was a communist system, the white communist would make it their duty to oppress the black communists. If it was capitalist system, the white capitalist would make it their duty to oppress the black capitalists. It does not matter what the system is. Every system I have seen has racism so thick you can cut it with a knife.


Unkotare said:


> Are you trying to suggest that all people who share a very broadly similar skin color are exactly the same?


OK. Maybe. I'm wrong. Maybe I'm wrong. In that case name the majority white country I can go to were there are just so many good white people that racism-white supremacy is not a problem and never has been ?


Unkotare said:


> If so, why do you present yourself as superior to other black Americans?


All slaves are equal.

I don't get gassed because I have a few trinkets. I'm not one them black conservatives who the white man loves to prop up, who'll just put a black face on white opinion and power EG Larry Elder, Jesse Lee Peterson etc


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> 
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shes complete trash though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you talking about women who I don't give fks about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a homosexual black man, do you feel life has been especially hard on you?
Click to expand...

I'm not a homo-sexual. I'm a 100% straight black male


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> I'm not a homo-sexual. I'm a 100% straight black male


Sure, and you're fabulously wealthy too. We know.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> My life is fine, financially speaking, without being arrogant I'd guess I'm among the top earners on USMB. But I understand that the white supremacists can take everything I have away from me. I also understand that I got to this position in spite of the system of the white supremacy, not because of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get gassed because I have money, that don't mean nothing. Because I look at he black collective as a group.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we're all amazingly successful billionaires here on USMB. It may be the only place in the world where blacks are more successful than whites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is she?
> 
> How many porn videos has she made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine quite a few. She used to be a stripper too, and more than likely a prostitute.
Click to expand...


When your imagination turns to fact, let me know.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to take people as individuals?
> 
> 
> 
> On a individual level white people can be very nice. You go to Alabama, the white people are real nice on 1 on 1 "Hey buddy. Have a good day !" you know they'll open the door.
> 
> But I don't get fooled by that bullshit. ...etc
Click to expand...




So, people are nice to you, but YOU are a hateful, racist asshole. No wonder life seems so unfair to you.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any success that whites achieve is because of the system of white supremacy. Any success that blacks achieve is in spite of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> Plus you need to define success. Otherwise Paris Hilton is successful, I suppose, if you just bring it down to money but is she anything to look up to ?
> 
> White people need to get off this idea that you're special and white people are a special group of people.
> 
> 
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shes complete trash though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you talking about women who I don't give fks about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a homosexual black man, do you feel life has been especially hard on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a homo-sexual. I'm a 100% straight black male
Click to expand...






And a millionaire, race-car driving international super spy with his own music label.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to take people as individuals?
> 
> 
> 
> On a individual level white people can be very nice. You go to Alabama, the white people are real nice on 1 on 1 "Hey buddy. Have a good day !" you know they'll open the door.
> 
> But I don't get fooled by that bullshit. ...etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, people are nice to you, but YOU are a hateful, racist asshole. No wonder life seems so unfair to you.
Click to expand...

Well if if you’re looking to understand why discussions between blacks and whites about racism are often so difficult in this country, your answer shows, we are not talking about the same thing.

To white folks, racism is seen mostly as individual and interpersonal. For blacks, it is that too, but racism is the experience of systematized discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system. 

It is the knowledge that one’s entire group is under suspicion, at risk of being treated negatively because of stereotypes held by persons with the power to act on the basis of those beliefs (and the incentive to do so, as a way to retain their own disproportionate share of that power and authority).

To black racism is systemic. To whites, it is purely personal.

So understand i don't really care if a white person is nice


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As terrible as Paris Hilton is, shes still better than Kardi B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you brought up Cardi B I'll never know.
> 
> But now that you did. I'd give a woman who started from the bottom in the Bronx, N.York and still made it big in the hip-hop game (Cardi B) more respect than a woman who has never had to work for anything and was born into wealth (Paris Hilton)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shes complete trash though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you talking about women who I don't give fks about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a homosexual black man, do you feel life has been especially hard on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a homo-sexual. I'm a 100% straight black male
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a millionaire, race-car driving international super spy with his own music label.
Click to expand...

Not to mention Paul's PhD in astrophysics, and of course


Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to take people as individuals?
> 
> 
> 
> On a individual level white people can be very nice. You go to Alabama, the white people are real nice on 1 on 1 "Hey buddy. Have a good day !" you know they'll open the door.
> 
> But I don't get fooled by that bullshit. ...etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, people are nice to you, but YOU are a hateful, racist asshole. No wonder life seems so unfair to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if if you’re looking to understand why discussions between blacks and whites about racism are often so difficult in this country, your answer shows, we are not talking about the same thing.
> 
> To white folks, racism is seen mostly as individual and interpersonal. For blacks, it is that too, but racism is the experience of systematized discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> It is the knowledge that one’s entire group is under suspicion, at risk of being treated negatively because of stereotypes held by persons with the power to act on the basis of those beliefs (and the incentive to do so, as a way to retain their own disproportionate share of that power and authority).
> 
> To black racism is systemic. To whites, it is purely personal.
> 
> So understand i don't really care if a white person is nice
Click to expand...

Stop whining.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to take people as individuals?
> 
> 
> 
> On a individual level white people can be very nice. You go to Alabama, the white people are real nice on 1 on 1 "Hey buddy. Have a good day !" you know they'll open the door.
> 
> But I don't get fooled by that bullshit. ...etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, people are nice to you, but YOU are a hateful, racist asshole. No wonder life seems so unfair to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if if you’re looking to understand why discussions between blacks and whites about racism are often so difficult ....
Click to expand...



They’re not difficult, I have such discussions all the time out here in the real world. YOU are just a douche bag.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to take people as individuals?
> 
> 
> 
> On a individual level white people can be very nice. You go to Alabama, the white people are real nice on 1 on 1 "Hey buddy. Have a good day !" you know they'll open the door.
> 
> But I don't get fooled by that bullshit. ...etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, people are nice to you, but YOU are a hateful, racist asshole. No wonder life seems so unfair to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....
> 
> So understand i don't really care if a white person is nice
Click to expand...



I understand that YOU are a racist asshole.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who rejoices in dead white american soldiers, then posts pictures of their corpses being dragged naked through the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just non-stop, back and forth email tennis.
> 
> You're saying I'm saying rejoicing when white people get killed by black people and I'm saying you're rejoicing when black people get killed black people,
> 
> So this is just going back and forth. The only difference is that I have a 300 year history on my side where white people have rejoiced in killing black people.
> 
> You don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police: Black woman declares 'I hate white people' before attacking Ride On bus passengers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This actually proves my point.
> 
> The only negative thing black ppl can do to white people n not b severely punished is call them a name.
> 
> And even in this example this black wonen bettet not call whites too many names.....she better not. Because you can call the cavalry and they'll ahut her down in a second.
> 
> And you know that.
> 
> A black person can say they hate whites all day
> 
> BUT
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the loan.
> You still get the house.
> You still get the car
> You have a system which makes it easier for whites to live as far awsy from blk ppl as poss.
> You dont have to worry about your kids getting killed by the police
> Your areas dont get gentrified.
> You will always b given the benefit of the doubt
> You can travel anywhere in the world and you'd b welcome with open arms
> 
> So tell me again.  How is this black woman affecting your life or any white persons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get jobs, houses, cars, loans etc if you get off your butt and get an education or get the skills. Don't get into trouble you wont get killed. According to your posts, there shouldn't be any working blacks or successful black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After all of this time, you still don' get it.  There are tons of black people who are educated/college educated/advanced degrees, have good jobs, no criminal history, good credit, are good people yet they STILL get denied "good" jobs, loans at good interest rates instead of rates approaching usury, are denied the housing they want and instead are steered to less desirable structures or neighborhoods, etc.  And I emphasized "good" jobs as opposed to just a job because when I was younger and working my way through college I was always able to find a job doing secretarial work, however once I graduated with a degree and attempted to obtain a job as a computer programmer, it was as if the whole industry had collectively decided to freeze me out even though I out scored 80% of my competitors on an COBOL exam that granted the top 10 candidates the opportunity for a job interview.  And this was right after I had graduated so I hadn't even had time to acquire any experience is anyone would have been inclined to grant me the opportunity to do so.  And my experiences are not unique.
> 
> The excuses are numerous and as transparent as glass, not much different than they are on this site.
Click to expand...

Surprise! This happens to white people too.


----------



## MizMolly

I never said racism ended. Your excuses are lame.


Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get jobs, houses, cars, loans etc if you get off your butt and get an education or get the skills.
> 
> 
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs, the cars, the loans and the education.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get into trouble you wont get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be black is trouble to the white supremacist. It does not matter if black people committed no crime. The white supremacists would create more laws to criminalize black people. Those prisons have to be filled.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your posts, there shouldn't be any working blacks or successful black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said that but there were successful and working blacks 50 years ago but there was still racism 50 years ago
Click to expand...

Your excuses are lies. Whites are denied all the things blacks are. Like i said, if blacks were denied because of their race and supposedly white supremacists control everything, blacks would not be successful


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Surprise! This happens to white people too.


But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.  

And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> I never said racism ended. Your excuses are lame.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get jobs, houses, cars, loans etc if you get off your butt and get an education or get the skills.
> 
> 
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs, the cars, the loans and the education.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get into trouble you wont get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be black is trouble to the white supremacist. It does not matter if black people committed no crime. The white supremacists would create more laws to criminalize black people. Those prisons have to be filled.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your posts, there shouldn't be any working blacks or successful black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said that but there were successful and working blacks 50 years ago but there was still racism 50 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your excuses are lies. Whites are denied all the things blacks are. Like i said, if blacks were denied because of their race and supposedly white supremacists control everything, blacks would not be successful
Click to expand...

Who are these successful black people ? I'd really like to know

When there's black owned and run McDonalds. A black owned and run Subway sandwich. A black walmart. A black ford motor company. A black bugatti company. A black JP morgan Chase. A black Amazon. A black Berkshire Hathaway. When black people control their own resources, control oil supplies, gold diamonds, sugar cocoa. When black people have black NASA to look into space. When black people own and control our image and have black NBC, CBS, ABC. When we have tons of Mark Zuckerbergs, Warren Buffets, Bill Gates. 

*Then you can talk to me about successful blacks.*

When we have. what whites have and use that to serve the black community. The way whites use everything they have, to serve the white community then you may have a point about successful blacks

I don't give a fuck about Le-Bron.

Go to any NBA game. You won't see a significant number of black people there. LeBron plays for LA Lakers now. You think Inglewood and Compton are in the house ?

*Happen. Not. Gonna*






This white woman (Jeanie Buss) is the owner of the LA Lakers






I almost think that they went out of their way to find the most white Aryan looking woman they could find

White people have never minded black people entertaining them. That's part of white supremacy. Watching two black guys beat each other to pulp in a ring. Even at the height of racism you still your Muhammad Ali's, Jim Brown, Tina Turner's, Sammy Davis jnr's


----------



## Pilot1

Paul Essien said:


> [
> 
> Go to any NBA game. You won't see a significant number of black people there. LeBron plays for LA Lakers now. You think Inglewood and Compton are in the house
> 
> *Happen. Not. Gonna*
> 
> 
> This white woman (Jeanie Buss) is the owner of the LA Lakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost think that they went out of their way to find the most white Aryan looking woman they could find
> 
> White people have never minded black people entertaining them. That's part of white supremacy. Watching two black guys beat each other to pulp in a ring. Even at the height of racism you still your Muhammad Ali's, Jim Brown, Tina Turner's, Sammy Davis jnr's



God, you are a RACIST CLOWN.  There are a lot of Black owned businesses, and multi millionaires in this country.  Why can't you take responsibility, and be accountable for the failures of the Black Community?  They hold themselves down.  It ain't Whitey any longer.


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Go to any NBA game. You won't see a significant number of black people there. LeBron plays for LA Lakers now. You think Inglewood and Compton are in the house
> 
> *Happen. Not. Gonna*
> 
> 
> This white woman (Jeanie Buss) is the owner of the LA Lakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost think that they went out of their way to find the most white Aryan looking woman they could find
> 
> White people have never minded black people entertaining them. That's part of white supremacy. Watching two black guys beat each other to pulp in a ring. Even at the height of racism you still your Muhammad Ali's, Jim Brown, Tina Turner's, Sammy Davis jnr's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, you are a RACIST CLOWN.  There are a lot of Black owned businesses, and multi millionaires in this country.  Why can't you take responsibility, and be accountable for the failures of the Black Community?  They hold themselves down.  It ain't Whitey any longer.
Click to expand...

Does racism exist ?


----------



## Pilot1

Paul Essien said:


> Does racism exist ?



Yes, always has, always will including BLACK RACISM AGAINST WHITES.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



So Trayvon Martin was killed for wearing a hoodie?  LOL  The young man was shot and killed because he attacked a neighborhood watch member and was sitting on top of him beating his ass.  Why do you race baiters even attempt to use him as an example of racism?


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does racism exist ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, always has, always will including BLACK RACISM AGAINST WHITES.
Click to expand...

OK. How are blks racist to whites ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trayvon Martin was killed for wearing a hoodie?  LOL  The young man was shot and killed because he attacked a neighborhood watch member and was sitting on top of him beating his ass.  Why do you race baiters even attempt to use him as an example of racism?
Click to expand...

A black man always deserves to be killed and shot.

We live in a system of white supremacy. What are you talking about ?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trayvon Martin was killed for wearing a hoodie?  LOL  The young man was shot and killed because he attacked a neighborhood watch member and was sitting on top of him beating his ass.  Why do you race baiters even attempt to use him as an example of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man always deserves to be killed and shot.
> 
> We live in a system of white supremacy. What are you talking about ?
Click to expand...





Saying that a single individual who was viciously beating a man, deserved to be shot, 


is not saying all black men deserve to be shot.



Are you lying, or is your racist hate so warping your perceptions, that you really believe that that is what he said?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trayvon Martin was killed for wearing a hoodie?  LOL  The young man was shot and killed because he attacked a neighborhood watch member and was sitting on top of him beating his ass.  Why do you race baiters even attempt to use him as an example of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man always deserves to be killed and shot.
> 
> We live in a system of white supremacy. What are you talking about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that a single individual who was viciously beating a man, deserved to be shot,
> 
> 
> is not saying all black men deserve to be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you lying, or is your racist hate so warping your perceptions, that you really believe that that is what he said?
Click to expand...

OK. So point out various examples black men or women who were shot and killed by some sort of law enforcement that did not deserve to be shot and killed ?


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trayvon Martin was killed for wearing a hoodie?  LOL  The young man was shot and killed because he attacked a neighborhood watch member and was sitting on top of him beating his ass.  Why do you race baiters even attempt to use him as an example of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man always deserves to be killed and shot.
> 
> We live in a system of white supremacy. What are you talking about ?
Click to expand...


So someone who attacks another in the dark of night...knocks them down and sits on top of them raining blows down upon a defenseless human being is a "victim" in your eyes simply because you think the US has a system of white supremacy?  Trayvon Martin got shot because Trayvon Martin was committing assault and battery...not because of the "system" we live in here in the United States!  You claiming that he was shot because he was wearing a "hoodie" is ridiculous!  He was shot because he was acting like a hood!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trayvon Martin was killed for wearing a hoodie?  LOL  The young man was shot and killed because he attacked a neighborhood watch member and was sitting on top of him beating his ass.  Why do you race baiters even attempt to use him as an example of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man always deserves to be killed and shot.
> 
> We live in a system of white supremacy. What are you talking about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who attacks another in the dark of night...knocks them down and sits on top of them raining blows down upon a defenseless human being is a "victim" in your eyes simply because you think the US has a system of white supremacy?  Trayvon Martin got shot because Trayvon Martin was committing assault and battery...not because of the "system" we live in here in the United States!  You claiming that he was shot because he was wearing a "hoodie" is ridiculous!  He was shot because he was acting like a hood!
Click to expand...

Can you point out various examples black men or women who were shot and killed by some sort of law enforcement that did not deserve to be shot and killed ?

I asked the question because I know you'll struggle with it because white supremacists will always find a reason to harm a black person


----------



## harmonica

out of ALL the shootings of blacks, one of the FEW I think was wrong was TMartin
.....if they should've protested any of them it was TM's shooting---but I didn't see as much protesting for TM
....they went crazy for REAL criminals that got shot --not the innocent TM


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's ANOTHER *classic*
> elderly driver beat by TWO jackass thugs---on a school bus!!!!!--in front of kids
> but we have to cry/BURN/riot/etc if these jackasses got shot by the cops
> these stories are usually not on MSM/top of page because the thugs are black
> fake gay-black attacks are considered more important
> MORE proof blacks commit crimes/hate crimes at higher rates
> 
> Terrifying moment two men board school bus and beat driver unconscious in front of young children | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trayvon Martin was killed for wearing a hoodie?  LOL  The young man was shot and killed because he attacked a neighborhood watch member and was sitting on top of him beating his ass.  Why do you race baiters even attempt to use him as an example of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man always deserves to be killed and shot.
> 
> We live in a system of white supremacy. What are you talking about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who attacks another in the dark of night...knocks them down and sits on top of them raining blows down upon a defenseless human being is a "victim" in your eyes simply because you think the US has a system of white supremacy?  Trayvon Martin got shot because Trayvon Martin was committing assault and battery...not because of the "system" we live in here in the United States!  You claiming that he was shot because he was wearing a "hoodie" is ridiculous!  He was shot because he was acting like a hood!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you point out various examples black men or women who were shot and killed by some sort of law enforcement that did not deserve to be shot and killed ?
Click to expand...


I can point out numerous examples where black people, Hispanic people, Oriental people and Caucasian people have been shot and killed by police that did not deserve that fate.  Police are put into situations where they are expected to make life and death decisions sometimes in a split second.  Mistakes are made.  Police make decisions based on what they perceive and to be quite blunt they perceive black people to be more of a threat than Oriental people and that perception is based upon experience.  That goes for both black and white Police officers!

That doesn't change the fact that Trayvon Martin was shot because he was committing a violent crime against another person...a person who has the right to defend themselves.  If you want to call out the "system" for racism...Trayvon Martin's shooting is a horribly bad example to cite!


----------



## Oldstyle

harmonica said:


> out of ALL the shootings of blacks, one of the FEW I think was wrong was TMartin
> .....if they should've protested any of them it was TM's shooting---but I didn't see as much protesting for TM
> ....they went crazy for REAL criminals that got shot --not the innocent TM



Trayvon Martin was "innocent"?  That's amusing.  You couldn't find a more blatant example of someone who WASN'T innocent!


----------



## harmonica

Oldstyle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of ALL the shootings of blacks, one of the FEW I think was wrong was TMartin
> .....if they should've protested any of them it was TM's shooting---but I didn't see as much protesting for TM
> ....they went crazy for REAL criminals that got shot --not the innocent TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was "innocent"?  That's amusing.  You couldn't find a more blatant example of someone who WASN'T innocent!
Click to expand...

he was doing nothing but *walking *to his dad's apartment--undeniable
GZ aggressively followed him in his vehicle
then he got out of the vehicle and aggressively followed him on foot
......we can say TM was standing his ground against the person who *INITIATED *the confrontation [this is the exact meaning of stand your ground ]

GZ proves he's an IDIOT carrying a pistol:= he says
1. [QUOTE
Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
][/QUOTE]
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this?? something is wrong with him???!!!
he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED with being a hero and it WARPS his mind

2. 





> Zimmerman: Okay. These *assholes *they always* get away.* When you come to the
> clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
> clubhouse.


ASSHOLE!  this shows *hate/aggressiveness*/etc
he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????

3. 





> Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.


DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
and GZ can't add 1 + 1 to figure this out
GZ cannot think logically and he CREATED the confrontation
etc etc etc
Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"


----------



## Oldstyle

harmonica said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of ALL the shootings of blacks, one of the FEW I think was wrong was TMartin
> .....if they should've protested any of them it was TM's shooting---but I didn't see as much protesting for TM
> ....they went crazy for REAL criminals that got shot --not the innocent TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was "innocent"?  That's amusing.  You couldn't find a more blatant example of someone who WASN'T innocent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was doing nothing but *walking *to his dad's apartment--undeniable
> GZ aggressively followed him in his vehicle
> then he got out of the vehicle and aggressively followed him on foot
> ......we can say TM was standing his ground against the person who *INITIATED *the confrontation [this is the exact meaning of stand your ground ]
> 
> GZ proves he's an IDIOT carrying a pistol:= he says
> 1. [QUOTE
> Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> ]
Click to expand...

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this??
he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED wit hbeing a hreo and it WARPS his mind
2. 





> Zimmerman: Okay. These *assholes *they always* get away.* When you come to the
> clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
> clubhouse.


ASSHOLE!  this show hate/aggressiveness/etc
he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????
3. 





> Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.


DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
and GZ can't add 1 =1 to figure this out
GZ cannot think logically
etc etc etc
Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"[/QUOTE]

Here's the HUGE problem with your narrative, Harmonica!  Yes, Zimmerman did attempt to follow Trayvon but the fact of the matter is...he lost him.  Trayvon called his friend to tell her that he was outside of the condo he was staying at the same time Zimmerman was telling the Police that he'd lost sight of Martin and was walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the gate of the community.  That means in order for that confrontation to have taken place...Trayvon Martin had to walk BACK several hundred yards to intersect someone who WASN'T following him at all at that point!  How do you make someone who does THAT...the victim?  He's the aggressor at that point.


----------



## harmonica

Oldstyle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of ALL the shootings of blacks, one of the FEW I think was wrong was TMartin
> .....if they should've protested any of them it was TM's shooting---but I didn't see as much protesting for TM
> ....they went crazy for REAL criminals that got shot --not the innocent TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was "innocent"?  That's amusing.  You couldn't find a more blatant example of someone who WASN'T innocent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was doing nothing but *walking *to his dad's apartment--undeniable
> GZ aggressively followed him in his vehicle
> then he got out of the vehicle and aggressively followed him on foot
> ......we can say TM was standing his ground against the person who *INITIATED *the confrontation [this is the exact meaning of stand your ground ]
> 
> GZ proves he's an IDIOT carrying a pistol:= he says
> 1. [QUOTE
> Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this??
> he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED wit hbeing a hreo and it WARPS his mind
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay. These *assholes *they always* get away.* When you come to the
> clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
> clubhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASSHOLE!  this show hate/aggressiveness/etc
> he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
> and GZ can't add 1 =1 to figure this out
> GZ cannot think logically
> etc etc etc
> Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"
Click to expand...


Here's the HUGE problem with your narrative, Harmonica!  Yes, Zimmerman did attempt to follow Trayvon but the fact of the matter is...he lost him.  Trayvon called his friend to tell her that he was outside of the condo he was staying at the same time Zimmerman was telling the Police that he'd lost sight of Martin and was walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the gate of the community.  That means in order for that confrontation to have taken place...Trayvon Martin had to walk BACK several hundred yards to intersect someone who WASN'T following him at all at that point!  How do you make someone who does THAT...the victim?  He's the aggressor at that point.[/QUOTE]
links on TMs position/route/quotes?
1. outside or nearby? the condo
2. TM has every right to WALK anywhere in that area--yes?
3. I certainly would not want some jackass who is AGGRESSIVELY following me to know where my relatives live--so I would not go near there
etc


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> I can point out numerous examples where black people, Hispanic people, Oriental people and Caucasian people have been shot and killed by police that did not deserve that fate.


OK. Like who ? Name examples of blk ppl (Not hispanics or Orientals or whites) who were killed by law enforcement but did not deserve it ?


Oldstyle said:


> Police are put into situations where they are expected to make life and death decisions sometimes in a split second.


How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO. 
How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO. 
How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state. 

There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise. Only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year and even then most are by vehicle accidents.

So tell me - Where is this life and death danger ? 


Oldstyle said:


> Mistakes are made.


*The mistakes always happen to be black *

So either we have big coincendence thing going on or we live in system of white supremacy which mandates the killing of black people

The police go out of there way not to shoot unarmed whites. The police know not to shoot unarmed white kids. Show me the examples of the police shooting and killing unarmed white children ?




Oldstyle said:


> Police make decisions based on what they perceive and to be quite blunt they perceive black people to be more of a threat than Oriental people and that perception is based upon experience.


Right. So it's black people fault then ? Every black person is at fault because they were born black. According to you. right ?   


Oldstyle said:


> That goes for both black and white Police officers!


Of course. Police racism does not require that the person is white. Black folks are capable of internalizing and then acting upon the same anti-black prejudices and stereotypes as whites. 


Oldstyle said:


> That doesn't change the fact that Trayvon Martin was shot because he was committing a violent crime against another person...a person who has the right to defend themselves.  If you want to call out the "system" for racism...Trayvon Martin's shooting is a horribly bad example to cite!


What violent crime was he committing ?


----------



## Oldstyle

harmonica said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of ALL the shootings of blacks, one of the FEW I think was wrong was TMartin
> .....if they should've protested any of them it was TM's shooting---but I didn't see as much protesting for TM
> ....they went crazy for REAL criminals that got shot --not the innocent TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was "innocent"?  That's amusing.  You couldn't find a more blatant example of someone who WASN'T innocent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was doing nothing but *walking *to his dad's apartment--undeniable
> GZ aggressively followed him in his vehicle
> then he got out of the vehicle and aggressively followed him on foot
> ......we can say TM was standing his ground against the person who *INITIATED *the confrontation [this is the exact meaning of stand your ground ]
> 
> GZ proves he's an IDIOT carrying a pistol:= he says
> 1. [QUOTE
> Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this??
> he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED wit hbeing a hreo and it WARPS his mind
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay. These *assholes *they always* get away.* When you come to the
> clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
> clubhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASSHOLE!  this show hate/aggressiveness/etc
> he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
> and GZ can't add 1 =1 to figure this out
> GZ cannot think logically
> etc etc etc
> Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the HUGE problem with your narrative, Harmonica!  Yes, Zimmerman did attempt to follow Trayvon but the fact of the matter is...he lost him.  Trayvon called his friend to tell her that he was outside of the condo he was staying at the same time Zimmerman was telling the Police that he'd lost sight of Martin and was walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the gate of the community.  That means in order for that confrontation to have taken place...Trayvon Martin had to walk BACK several hundred yards to intersect someone who WASN'T following him at all at that point!  How do you make someone who does THAT...the victim?  He's the aggressor at that point.
Click to expand...

links on TMs position/route/quotes?
1. outside or nearby? the condo
2. TM has every right to WALK anywhere in that area--yes?
3. I certainly would not want some jackass who is AGGRESSIVELY following me to know where my relatives live--so I would not go near there
etc[/QUOTE]

The person that was following you is nowhere near where your relative lives.  He's several hundred yards away walking back to meet the police at that point.  If you're really concerned about your safety or the safety of your family wouldn't you immediately go inside and call the Police to tell them about the man who was following you?  Trayvon Martin didn't do that though...did he?  No...he decided to walk back...confront the man...and attack him out of the dark.  He doesn't have ANY right to do that!  At that point HE is the aggressor and he is committing assault and battery!


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can point out numerous examples where black people, Hispanic people, Oriental people and Caucasian people have been shot and killed by police that did not deserve that fate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Like who ? Name examples of blk ppl (Not hispanics or Orientals or whites) who were killed by law enforcement but did not deserve it ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police are put into situations where they are expected to make life and death decisions sometimes in a split second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise. Only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year and even then most are by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me - Where is this life and death danger ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mistakes are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The mistakes always happen to be black *
> 
> So either we have big coincendence thing going on or we live in system of white supremacy which mandates the killing of black people
> 
> The police go out of there way not to shoot unarmed whites. The police know not to shoot unarmed white kids. Show me the examples of the police shooting and killing unarmed white children ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police make decisions based on what they perceive and to be quite blunt they perceive black people to be more of a threat than Oriental people and that perception is based upon experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. So it's black people fault then ? Every black person is at fault because they were born black. According to you. right ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes for both black and white Police officers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. Police racism does not require that the person is white. Black folks are capable of internalizing and then acting upon the same anti-black prejudices and stereotypes as whites.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that Trayvon Martin was shot because he was committing a violent crime against another person...a person who has the right to defend themselves.  If you want to call out the "system" for racism...Trayvon Martin's shooting is a horribly bad example to cite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violent crime was he committing ?
Click to expand...


Are you kidding?  Police are getting assassinated in this country not because of something they were doing...but simply because they are wearing a uniform.  It's a dangerous time to be a cop.  

As for what violent crime Martin was committing?  Assault and battery.  He attacked a man out of the dark without provocation.  A man that was walking back to meet with police.  A man whom he sat on top of and beat even as that man was crying out for help.  Are you really so myopic that you don't see that as a crime?


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Are you kidding?  Police are getting assassinated in this country not because of something they were doing...but simply because they are wearing a uniform.  It's a dangerous time to be a cop.


Really ? Where ? Where is this whole slaughter of cops happening then ? 


Oldstyle said:


> As for what violent crime Martin was committing?  Assault and battery.



Never mind that Zimmerman took out after Martin. 
Never mind that Zimmerman accosted Martin and asked him what he was doing in the neighborhood. 
Never mind that according to witnesses it was Zimmerman who pinned Martin down. 
Never mind that Martin was in the community with his father visiting friends. 
Never mind that Martin was armed only with Skittles and iced tea while Zimmerman carried a loaded weapon.
But we are supposed to feel sorry for the GZ because even in the light most favorable to him, his victim might have fought bk

Imagine that, fighting back against a total stranger who attacks you. Eh ?

Let me ask you simple question: 

Would you be so willing to buy that argument if a black person were to chase down a white person in a mostly black neighborhood and then upon catching him, end his life when the white person resisted being pummeled ?

Trayvon Martin is the innocent one. 

GZ was not even a cop

He's not even security guards. He's a self-appointed enforcers with no authority whatsoever

People may not know what happened when Zimmerman and the teen were face-to-face, but that really doesn't matter, as Zimmerman is the one who confronted the teen. 

And the teen had a right to defend himself at that point. Under the law, the teen had every right to serve Zimmerman a can of whoop ass since he was the one who was confronted by the man who stalked and then confronted him armed with a gun.

Trayvon Martin is dead because George Zimmerman believed his neighborhood needed and deserved to be protected from young black men, who could not possibly belong there, in his estimation.


----------



## harmonica

Oldstyle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of ALL the shootings of blacks, one of the FEW I think was wrong was TMartin
> .....if they should've protested any of them it was TM's shooting---but I didn't see as much protesting for TM
> ....they went crazy for REAL criminals that got shot --not the innocent TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was "innocent"?  That's amusing.  You couldn't find a more blatant example of someone who WASN'T innocent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was doing nothing but *walking *to his dad's apartment--undeniable
> GZ aggressively followed him in his vehicle
> then he got out of the vehicle and aggressively followed him on foot
> ......we can say TM was standing his ground against the person who *INITIATED *the confrontation [this is the exact meaning of stand your ground ]
> 
> GZ proves he's an IDIOT carrying a pistol:= he says
> 1. [QUOTE
> Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this??
> he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED wit hbeing a hreo and it WARPS his mind
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay. These *assholes *they always* get away.* When you come to the
> clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
> clubhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASSHOLE!  this show hate/aggressiveness/etc
> he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
> and GZ can't add 1 =1 to figure this out
> GZ cannot think logically
> etc etc etc
> Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the HUGE problem with your narrative, Harmonica!  Yes, Zimmerman did attempt to follow Trayvon but the fact of the matter is...he lost him.  Trayvon called his friend to tell her that he was outside of the condo he was staying at the same time Zimmerman was telling the Police that he'd lost sight of Martin and was walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the gate of the community.  That means in order for that confrontation to have taken place...Trayvon Martin had to walk BACK several hundred yards to intersect someone who WASN'T following him at all at that point!  How do you make someone who does THAT...the victim?  He's the aggressor at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links on TMs position/route/quotes?
> 1. outside or nearby? the condo
> 2. TM has every right to WALK anywhere in that area--yes?
> 3. I certainly would not want some jackass who is AGGRESSIVELY following me to know where my relatives live--so I would not go near there
> etc
Click to expand...


The person that was following you is nowhere near where your relative lives.  He's several hundred yards away walking back to meet the police at that point.  If you're really concerned about your safety or the safety of your family wouldn't you immediately go inside and call the Police to tell them about the man who was following you?  Trayvon Martin didn't do that though...did he?  No...he decided to walk back...confront the man...and attack him out of the dark.  He doesn't have ANY right to do that!  At that point HE is the aggressor and he is committing assault and battery![/QUOTE]


TM was not committing a crime--just WALKING
GZ started very stupid shit while armed
links to routes/etc please
how can TM be an aggressor when he's standing his ground?
he doesn't have to call police---he can stand his ground--that's his right, isn't it?


----------



## harmonica

TM is not going after GZ!!!!!!!!!
GZ is going after TM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harmonica

Oldstyle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of ALL the shootings of blacks, one of the FEW I think was wrong was TMartin
> .....if they should've protested any of them it was TM's shooting---but I didn't see as much protesting for TM
> ....they went crazy for REAL criminals that got shot --not the innocent TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was "innocent"?  That's amusing.  You couldn't find a more blatant example of someone who WASN'T innocent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was doing nothing but *walking *to his dad's apartment--undeniable
> GZ aggressively followed him in his vehicle
> then he got out of the vehicle and aggressively followed him on foot
> ......we can say TM was standing his ground against the person who *INITIATED *the confrontation [this is the exact meaning of stand your ground ]
> 
> GZ proves he's an IDIOT carrying a pistol:= he says
> 1. [QUOTE
> Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this??
> he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED wit hbeing a hreo and it WARPS his mind
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay. These *assholes *they always* get away.* When you come to the
> clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
> clubhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASSHOLE!  this show hate/aggressiveness/etc
> he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
> and GZ can't add 1 =1 to figure this out
> GZ cannot think logically
> etc etc etc
> Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the HUGE problem with your narrative, Harmonica!  Yes, Zimmerman did attempt to follow Trayvon but the fact of the matter is...he lost him.  Trayvon called his friend to tell her that he was outside of the condo he was staying at the same time Zimmerman was telling the Police that he'd lost sight of Martin and was walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the gate of the community.  That means in order for that confrontation to have taken place...Trayvon Martin had to walk BACK several hundred yards to intersect someone who WASN'T following him at all at that point!  How do you make someone who does THAT...the victim?  He's the aggressor at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links on TMs position/route/quotes?
> 1. outside or nearby? the condo
> 2. TM has every right to WALK anywhere in that area--yes?
> 3. I certainly would not want some jackass who is AGGRESSIVELY following me to know where my relatives live--so I would not go near there
> etc
Click to expand...


The person that was following you is nowhere near where your relative lives.  He's several hundred yards away walking back to meet the police at that point.  If you're really concerned about your safety or the safety of your family wouldn't you immediately go inside and call the Police to tell them about the man who was following you?  Trayvon Martin didn't do that though...did he?  No...he decided to walk back...confront the man...and attack him out of the dark.  He doesn't have ANY right to do that!  At that point HE is the aggressor and he is committing assault and battery![/QUOTE]

hold it---
GZ thinks TM is an ASSHOLE
he calls a complete, total stranger who has not even come into contact/talked to/etc an ASSHOLE
someone who is just WALKING to his dad's apartment
please explain why he did this?


----------



## harmonica

Oldstyle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> out of ALL the shootings of blacks, one of the FEW I think was wrong was TMartin
> .....if they should've protested any of them it was TM's shooting---but I didn't see as much protesting for TM
> ....they went crazy for REAL criminals that got shot --not the innocent TM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was "innocent"?  That's amusing.  You couldn't find a more blatant example of someone who WASN'T innocent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was doing nothing but *walking *to his dad's apartment--undeniable
> GZ aggressively followed him in his vehicle
> then he got out of the vehicle and aggressively followed him on foot
> ......we can say TM was standing his ground against the person who *INITIATED *the confrontation [this is the exact meaning of stand your ground ]
> 
> GZ proves he's an IDIOT carrying a pistol:= he says
> 1. [QUOTE
> Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this??
> he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED wit hbeing a hreo and it WARPS his mind
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay. These *assholes *they always* get away.* When you come to the
> clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
> clubhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASSHOLE!  this show hate/aggressiveness/etc
> he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
> and GZ can't add 1 =1 to figure this out
> GZ cannot think logically
> etc etc etc
> Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the HUGE problem with your narrative, Harmonica!  Yes, Zimmerman did attempt to follow Trayvon but the fact of the matter is...he lost him.  Trayvon called his friend to tell her that he was outside of the condo he was staying at the same time Zimmerman was telling the Police that he'd lost sight of Martin and was walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the gate of the community.  That means in order for that confrontation to have taken place...Trayvon Martin had to walk BACK several hundred yards to intersect someone who WASN'T following him at all at that point!  How do you make someone who does THAT...the victim?  He's the aggressor at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links on TMs position/route/quotes?
> 1. outside or nearby? the condo
> 2. TM has every right to WALK anywhere in that area--yes?
> 3. I certainly would not want some jackass who is AGGRESSIVELY following me to know where my relatives live--so I would not go near there
> etc
Click to expand...


The person that was following you is nowhere near where your relative lives.  He's several hundred yards away walking back to meet the police at that point.  If you're really concerned about your safety or the safety of your family wouldn't you immediately go inside and call the Police to tell them about the man who was following you?  Trayvon Martin didn't do that though...did he?  No...he decided to walk back...confront the man...and attack him out of the dark.  He doesn't have ANY right to do that!  At that point HE is the aggressor and he is committing assault and battery![/QUOTE]


''''These assholes they always *get away'''.*

!!!!!
this is IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
he has it in his mind that TM is a criminal----because he is just WALKING!!
this quote tells the whole story

get away!!----get away from WHAT???!!!! he's just walking
GZ proves he is a dumbass--a complete dumbass


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  Police are getting assassinated in this country not because of something they were doing...but simply because they are wearing a uniform.  It's a dangerous time to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> Really ? Where ? Where is this whole slaughter of cops happening then ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for what violent crime Martin was committing?  Assault and battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that Zimmerman took out after Martin.
> Never mind that Zimmerman accosted Martin and asked him what he was doing in the neighborhood.
> Never mind that according to witnesses it was Zimmerman who pinned Martin down.
> Never mind that Martin was in the community with his father visiting friends.
> Never mind that Martin was armed only with Skittles and iced tea while Zimmerman carried a loaded weapon.
> But we are supposed to feel sorry for the GZ because even in the light most favorable to him, his victim might have fought bk
> 
> Imagine that, fighting back against a total stranger who attacks you. Eh ?
> 
> Let me ask you simple question:
> 
> Would you be so willing to buy that argument if a black person were to chase down a white person in a mostly black neighborhood and then upon catching him, end his life when the white person resisted being pummeled ?
> 
> Trayvon Martin is the innocent one.
> 
> GZ was not even a cop
> 
> He's not even security guards. He's a self-appointed enforcers with no authority whatsoever
> 
> People may not know what happened when Zimmerman and the teen were face-to-face, but that really doesn't matter, as Zimmerman is the one who confronted the teen.
> 
> And the teen had a right to defend himself at that point. Under the law, the teen had every right to serve Zimmerman a can of whoop ass since he was the one who was confronted by the man who stalked and then confronted him armed with a gun.
> 
> Trayvon Martin is dead because George Zimmerman believed his neighborhood needed and deserved to be protected from young black men, who could not possibly belong there, in his estimation.
Click to expand...


What witness ever said that Zimmerman pinned down Trayvon Martin?  Every witness that had a view of what happened said that Martin was on top of Zimmerman "MMA style" raining strikes down on him while Zimmerman cried out for help!  

Once again...Zimmerman did attempt to get out of his car and follow Martin when the police dispatcher asked which direction he had gone in.  Once Martin was around the corner he went to the right towards the condo he was a visitor at...Zimmerman went straight...towards the back gate of the complex.  Then when the police dispatcher told him not to try to follow Martin...Zimmerman turned around and started back to meet the police at the front gate of the complex.  At this point the two men are far apart...Martin tells his friend on the phone that he's outside of the condo...Zimmerman is almost two hundred yards away headed back the way he came.  In order for that confrontation to take place, Martin had to go back the way that he came.  There is no way that the attack takes place if he doesn't.

There is absolutely no law that gives Trayvon the right to initiate a physical confrontation with someone because they had been following him earlier.  It doesn't exist.  You can't claim that he attacked Zimmerman because he was in fear of his life!  He was at the condo.  Zimmerman was nowhere to be seen!  Trayvon had to go BACK to find him for them to have a fight.  That's pure assault and battery.


----------



## Oldstyle

harmonica said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was "innocent"?  That's amusing.  You couldn't find a more blatant example of someone who WASN'T innocent!
> 
> 
> 
> he was doing nothing but *walking *to his dad's apartment--undeniable
> GZ aggressively followed him in his vehicle
> then he got out of the vehicle and aggressively followed him on foot
> ......we can say TM was standing his ground against the person who *INITIATED *the confrontation [this is the exact meaning of stand your ground ]
> 
> GZ proves he's an IDIOT carrying a pistol:= he says
> 1. [QUOTE
> Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this??
> he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED wit hbeing a hreo and it WARPS his mind
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay. These *assholes *they always* get away.* When you come to the
> clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
> clubhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASSHOLE!  this show hate/aggressiveness/etc
> he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
> and GZ can't add 1 =1 to figure this out
> GZ cannot think logically
> etc etc etc
> Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the HUGE problem with your narrative, Harmonica!  Yes, Zimmerman did attempt to follow Trayvon but the fact of the matter is...he lost him.  Trayvon called his friend to tell her that he was outside of the condo he was staying at the same time Zimmerman was telling the Police that he'd lost sight of Martin and was walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the gate of the community.  That means in order for that confrontation to have taken place...Trayvon Martin had to walk BACK several hundred yards to intersect someone who WASN'T following him at all at that point!  How do you make someone who does THAT...the victim?  He's the aggressor at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links on TMs position/route/quotes?
> 1. outside or nearby? the condo
> 2. TM has every right to WALK anywhere in that area--yes?
> 3. I certainly would not want some jackass who is AGGRESSIVELY following me to know where my relatives live--so I would not go near there
> etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person that was following you is nowhere near where your relative lives.  He's several hundred yards away walking back to meet the police at that point.  If you're really concerned about your safety or the safety of your family wouldn't you immediately go inside and call the Police to tell them about the man who was following you?  Trayvon Martin didn't do that though...did he?  No...he decided to walk back...confront the man...and attack him out of the dark.  He doesn't have ANY right to do that!  At that point HE is the aggressor and he is committing assault and battery!
Click to expand...



''''These assholes they always *get away'''.*

!!!!!
this is IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
he has it in his mind that TM is a criminal----because he is just WALKING!!
this quote tells the whole story

get away!!----get away from WHAT???!!!! he's just walking
GZ proves he is a dumbass--a complete dumbass[/QUOTE]

Zimmerman is obviously agitated because the man he suspects of doing something is getting away before the police get there.  Why would that make him a "dumbass"?  The complex was being plagued with break ins and Zimmerman was the neighborhood watch captain.  This after Trayvon walked a circle around Zimmerman's SUV while Zimmerman was talking to the police.  Who does that?  What is the purpose of that...other than an attempt to intimidate...if you're simply out for a walk?  You wonder why Zimmerman thought that Martin was an "asshole"?  THAT lap around his SUV is probably what brought that outburst on!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  Police are getting assassinated in this country not because of something they were doing...but simply because they are wearing a uniform.  It's a dangerous time to be a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> Really ? Where ? Where is this whole slaughter of cops happening then ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for what violent crime Martin was committing?  Assault and battery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that Zimmerman took out after Martin.
> Never mind that Zimmerman accosted Martin and asked him what he was doing in the neighborhood.
> Never mind that according to witnesses it was Zimmerman who pinned Martin down.
> Never mind that Martin was in the community with his father visiting friends.
> Never mind that Martin was armed only with Skittles and iced tea while Zimmerman carried a loaded weapon.
> But we are supposed to feel sorry for the GZ because even in the light most favorable to him, his victim might have fought bk
> 
> Imagine that, fighting back against a total stranger who attacks you. Eh ?
> 
> Let me ask you simple question:
> 
> Would you be so willing to buy that argument if a black person were to chase down a white person in a mostly black neighborhood and then upon catching him, end his life when the white person resisted being pummeled ?
> 
> Trayvon Martin is the innocent one.
> 
> GZ was not even a cop
> 
> He's not even security guards. He's a self-appointed enforcers with no authority whatsoever
> 
> People may not know what happened when Zimmerman and the teen were face-to-face, but that really doesn't matter, as Zimmerman is the one who confronted the teen.
> 
> And the teen had a right to defend himself at that point. Under the law, the teen had every right to serve Zimmerman a can of whoop ass since he was the one who was confronted by the man who stalked and then confronted him armed with a gun.
> 
> Trayvon Martin is dead because George Zimmerman believed his neighborhood needed and deserved to be protected from young black men, who could not possibly belong there, in his estimation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What witness ever said that Zimmerman pinned down Trayvon Martin?  Every witness that had a view of what happened said that Martin was on top of Zimmerman "MMA style" raining strikes down on him while Zimmerman cried out for help!
> 
> Once again...Zimmerman did attempt to get out of his car and follow Martin when the police dispatcher asked which direction he had gone in.  Once Martin was around the corner he went to the right towards the condo he was a visitor at...Zimmerman went straight...towards the back gate of the complex.  Then when the police dispatcher told him not to try to follow Martin...Zimmerman turned around and started back to meet the police at the front gate of the complex.  At this point the two men are far apart...Martin tells his friend on the phone that he's outside of the condo...Zimmerman is almost two hundred yards away headed back the way he came.  In order for that confrontation to take place, Martin had to go back the way that he came.  There is no way that the attack takes place if he doesn't.
> 
> There is absolutely no law that gives Trayvon the right to initiate a physical confrontation with someone because they had been following him earlier.  It doesn't exist.  You can't claim that he attacked Zimmerman because he was in fear of his life!  He was at the condo.  Zimmerman was nowhere to be seen!  Trayvon had to go BACK to find him for them to have a fight.  That's pure assault and battery.
Click to expand...

Can you point to any black person who was shot n killed by the police who did not deserve to b shot n killed by the police ?


----------



## Oldstyle

Can you point to a police officer that was killed in the line of duty that deserved it?  Can you point to a innocent bystander who was shot by gang bangers that deserved to die?  I have no clue what your point is when you demand to have black people who were wrongfully killed "listed" for you!  People are killed that shouldn't be on a daily basis and the vast majority of them are not being killed by the police or by white people.  Explain that...

You've given up trying to defend Trayvon Martin at this point?  Probably a wise decision on your part.  There are people of color who have been wronged by the police.  Trayvon Martin was not one of them.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Can you point to a police officer that was killed in the line of duty that deserved it?  Can you point to a innocent bystander who was shot by gang bangers that deserved to die?  I have no clue what your point is when you demand to have black people who were wrongfully killed "listed" for you!  People are killed that shouldn't be on a daily basis and the vast majority of them are not being killed by the police or by white people.  Explain that...
> 
> You've given up trying to defend Trayvon Martin at this point?  Probably a wise decision on your part.  There are people of color who have been wronged by the police.  Trayvon Martin was not one of them.


You miss the point.

I asked you if you could point out examples of black people being undeservedly shot n killed by the police and you could not. 

So that comes bk to my original point is that harming blk ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy.

So whether its Eric Garner,  Sandra Bland, Philando Castille and many more. 

This will always be rationalized away. Killing black ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise! This happens to white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.
> 
> And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.
Click to expand...

And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said racism ended. Your excuses are lame.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get jobs, houses, cars, loans etc if you get off your butt and get an education or get the skills.
> 
> 
> 
> The white supremacists control all the jobs, the cars, the loans and the education.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get into trouble you wont get killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be black is trouble to the white supremacist. It does not matter if black people committed no crime. The white supremacists would create more laws to criminalize black people. Those prisons have to be filled.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to your posts, there shouldn't be any working blacks or successful black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said that but there were successful and working blacks 50 years ago but there was still racism 50 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your excuses are lies. Whites are denied all the things blacks are. Like i said, if blacks were denied because of their race and supposedly white supremacists control everything, blacks would not be successful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are these successful black people ? I'd really like to know
> 
> When there's black owned and run McDonalds. A black owned and run Subway sandwich. A black walmart. A black ford motor company. A black bugatti company. A black JP morgan Chase. A black Amazon. A black Berkshire Hathaway. When black people control their own resources, control oil supplies, gold diamonds, sugar cocoa. When black people have black NASA to look into space. When black people own and control our image and have black NBC, CBS, ABC. When we have tons of Mark Zuckerbergs, Warren Buffets, Bill Gates.
> 
> *Then you can talk to me about successful blacks.*
> 
> When we have. what whites have and use that to serve the black community. The way whites use everything they have, to serve the white community then you may have a point about successful blacks
> 
> I don't give a fuck about Le-Bron.
> 
> Go to any NBA game. You won't see a significant number of black people there. LeBron plays for LA Lakers now. You think Inglewood and Compton are in the house ?
> 
> *Happen. Not. Gonna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This white woman (Jeanie Buss) is the owner of the LA Lakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost think that they went out of their way to find the most white Aryan looking woman they could find
> 
> White people have never minded black people entertaining them. That's part of white supremacy. Watching two black guys beat each other to pulp in a ring. Even at the height of racism you still your Muhammad Ali's, Jim Brown, Tina Turner's, Sammy Davis jnr's
Click to expand...

Who is keeping you from opening your own black owned restaurant or any other business? So, if a white person enjoys black entertainment they are white supremacists? There are white boxers, but you want to whine about black boxers for some reason, nobody forced them to box. It appears you want your own black country. Anything a white does is racist, if they succeed, it was because of racism, if they work hard, they got their from racism, etc etc. Your excuses for why you perceive blacks as being kicked down are pathetic.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Never call the police. Unless someone is dead or missing.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can point out numerous examples where black people, Hispanic people, Oriental people and Caucasian people have been shot and killed by police that did not deserve that fate.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Like who ? Name examples of blk ppl (Not hispanics or Orientals or whites) who were killed by law enforcement but did not deserve it ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police are put into situations where they are expected to make life and death decisions sometimes in a split second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen? ZERO.
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death? ZERO.
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise. Only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year and even then most are by vehicle accidents.
> 
> So tell me - Where is this life and death danger ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mistakes are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The mistakes always happen to be black *
> 
> So either we have big coincendence thing going on or we live in system of white supremacy which mandates the killing of black people
> 
> The police go out of there way not to shoot unarmed whites. The police know not to shoot unarmed white kids. Show me the examples of the police shooting and killing unarmed white children ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police make decisions based on what they perceive and to be quite blunt they perceive black people to be more of a threat than Oriental people and that perception is based upon experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. So it's black people fault then ? Every black person is at fault because they were born black. According to you. right ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That goes for both black and white Police officers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. Police racism does not require that the person is white. Black folks are capable of internalizing and then acting upon the same anti-black prejudices and stereotypes as whites.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that Trayvon Martin was shot because he was committing a violent crime against another person...a person who has the right to defend themselves.  If you want to call out the "system" for racism...Trayvon Martin's shooting is a horribly bad example to cite!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What violent crime was he committing ?
Click to expand...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...0e80e1fdf43_story.html?utm_term=.cea3f975dc1e


----------



## harmonica

Oldstyle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was doing nothing but *walking *to his dad's apartment--undeniable
> GZ aggressively followed him in his vehicle
> then he got out of the vehicle and aggressively followed him on foot
> ......we can say TM was standing his ground against the person who *INITIATED *the confrontation [this is the exact meaning of stand your ground ]
> 
> GZ proves he's an IDIOT carrying a pistol:= he says
> 1. [QUOTE
> Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this??
> he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED wit hbeing a hreo and it WARPS his mind
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman: Okay. These *assholes *they always* get away.* When you come to the
> clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
> clubhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASSHOLE!  this show hate/aggressiveness/etc
> he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
> and GZ can't add 1 =1 to figure this out
> GZ cannot think logically
> etc etc etc
> Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the HUGE problem with your narrative, Harmonica!  Yes, Zimmerman did attempt to follow Trayvon but the fact of the matter is...he lost him.  Trayvon called his friend to tell her that he was outside of the condo he was staying at the same time Zimmerman was telling the Police that he'd lost sight of Martin and was walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the gate of the community.  That means in order for that confrontation to have taken place...Trayvon Martin had to walk BACK several hundred yards to intersect someone who WASN'T following him at all at that point!  How do you make someone who does THAT...the victim?  He's the aggressor at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links on TMs position/route/quotes?
> 1. outside or nearby? the condo
> 2. TM has every right to WALK anywhere in that area--yes?
> 3. I certainly would not want some jackass who is AGGRESSIVELY following me to know where my relatives live--so I would not go near there
> etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person that was following you is nowhere near where your relative lives.  He's several hundred yards away walking back to meet the police at that point.  If you're really concerned about your safety or the safety of your family wouldn't you immediately go inside and call the Police to tell them about the man who was following you?  Trayvon Martin didn't do that though...did he?  No...he decided to walk back...confront the man...and attack him out of the dark.  He doesn't have ANY right to do that!  At that point HE is the aggressor and he is committing assault and battery!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ''''These assholes they always *get away'''.*
> 
> !!!!!
> this is IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> he has it in his mind that TM is a criminal----because he is just WALKING!!
> this quote tells the whole story
> 
> get away!!----get away from WHAT???!!!! he's just walking
> GZ proves he is a dumbass--a complete dumbass
Click to expand...


Zimmerman is obviously agitated because the man he suspects of doing something is getting away before the police get there.  Why would that make him a "dumbass"?  The complex was being plagued with break ins and Zimmerman was the neighborhood watch captain.  This after Trayvon walked a circle around Zimmerman's SUV while Zimmerman was talking to the police.  Who does that?  What is the purpose of that...other than an attempt to intimidate...if you're simply out for a walk?  You wonder why Zimmerman thought that Martin was an "asshole"?  THAT lap around his SUV is probably what brought that outburst on![/QUOTE]

hahahahahhahah--you just said it!!!!!!!!!!  thank you!!!
1. he's ALSO agitated !!!  thank you
he has NO reason to be agitated
2. what did he do that is suspicious?? NOTHING--he's walking
even the cops have to have reasonable cause to stop you
3. sure, sure, you want to be on the look out for* SUSPICIOUS* activity in the area--that's fine--but your mind can't be so warped you think EVERY black man is suspicious
and when you are armed and your mind is fked, this causes people to get murdered

he's a dumbass for:
1. thinking TM is an asshole when TM is just walking
2. not being able to add 1 + 1;
..a. TM is staring at GZ because GZ is aggressively following him !!  GZ can't figure this out

like I said, this quote [ from GZ himself ] tells a lot = ''these assholes always get away''
......GZ will* NOT *let the INNOCENT, non-suspicious '''asshole'' get away ---he will keep going after him--no matter what
he keeps going and going -----and TM stands his ground



> *Can I Walk Away?*
> Unless a police officer has “probable cause” to make an arrest, “reasonable suspicion” to conduct a “stop and frisk,” or a warrant, a person generally has the legal right to walk away from the officer


Stopping and Questioning People on the Street


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point to a police officer that was killed in the line of duty that deserved it?  Can you point to a innocent bystander who was shot by gang bangers that deserved to die?  I have no clue what your point is when you demand to have black people who were wrongfully killed "listed" for you!  People are killed that shouldn't be on a daily basis and the vast majority of them are not being killed by the police or by white people.  Explain that...
> 
> You've given up trying to defend Trayvon Martin at this point?  Probably a wise decision on your part.  There are people of color who have been wronged by the police.  Trayvon Martin was not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> I asked you if you could point out examples of black people being undeservedly shot n killed by the police and you could not.
> 
> So that comes bk to my original point is that harming blk ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> So whether its Eric Garner,  Sandra Bland, Philando Castille and many more.
> 
> This will always be rationalized away. Killing black ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy
Click to expand...


Interesting concept.  You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy?  How do you explain the following then?  The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators.  How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!


----------



## Oldstyle

harmonica said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   fantastic logic/thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> something is wrong with him.......?? how does he know this??
> he doesn't--GZ is OBSESSED wit hbeing a hreo and it WARPS his mind
> 2. ASSHOLE!  this show hate/aggressiveness/etc
> he doesn't even KNOW or has met TM--yet he calls him an ASSHOLE for---------------walking!!!!!!!!!?????
> 3. DUMBASS--he's checking GZ out because GZ keeps FOLLOWING him
> and GZ can't add 1 =1 to figure this out
> GZ cannot think logically
> etc etc etc
> Full text of "Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the HUGE problem with your narrative, Harmonica!  Yes, Zimmerman did attempt to follow Trayvon but the fact of the matter is...he lost him.  Trayvon called his friend to tell her that he was outside of the condo he was staying at the same time Zimmerman was telling the Police that he'd lost sight of Martin and was walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the gate of the community.  That means in order for that confrontation to have taken place...Trayvon Martin had to walk BACK several hundred yards to intersect someone who WASN'T following him at all at that point!  How do you make someone who does THAT...the victim?  He's the aggressor at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links on TMs position/route/quotes?
> 1. outside or nearby? the condo
> 2. TM has every right to WALK anywhere in that area--yes?
> 3. I certainly would not want some jackass who is AGGRESSIVELY following me to know where my relatives live--so I would not go near there
> etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person that was following you is nowhere near where your relative lives.  He's several hundred yards away walking back to meet the police at that point.  If you're really concerned about your safety or the safety of your family wouldn't you immediately go inside and call the Police to tell them about the man who was following you?  Trayvon Martin didn't do that though...did he?  No...he decided to walk back...confront the man...and attack him out of the dark.  He doesn't have ANY right to do that!  At that point HE is the aggressor and he is committing assault and battery!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ''''These assholes they always *get away'''.*
> 
> !!!!!
> this is IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> he has it in his mind that TM is a criminal----because he is just WALKING!!
> this quote tells the whole story
> 
> get away!!----get away from WHAT???!!!! he's just walking
> GZ proves he is a dumbass--a complete dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is obviously agitated because the man he suspects of doing something is getting away before the police get there.  Why would that make him a "dumbass"?  The complex was being plagued with break ins and Zimmerman was the neighborhood watch captain.  This after Trayvon walked a circle around Zimmerman's SUV while Zimmerman was talking to the police.  Who does that?  What is the purpose of that...other than an attempt to intimidate...if you're simply out for a walk?  You wonder why Zimmerman thought that Martin was an "asshole"?  THAT lap around his SUV is probably what brought that outburst on!
Click to expand...


hahahahahhahah--you just said it!!!!!!!!!!  thank you!!!
1. he's ALSO agitated !!!  thank you
he has NO reason to be agitated
2. what did he do that is suspicious?? NOTHING--he's walking
even the cops have to have reasonable cause to stop you
3. sure, sure, you want to be on the look out for* SUSPICIOUS* activity in the area--that's fine--but your mind can't be so warped you think EVERY black man is suspicious
and when you are armed and your mind is fked, this causes people to get murdered

he's a dumbass for:
1. thinking TM is an asshole when TM is just walking
2. not being able to add 1 + 1;
..a. TM is staring at GZ because GZ is aggressively following him !!  GZ can't figure this out

like I said, this quote [ from GZ himself ] tells a lot = ''these assholes always get away''
......GZ will* NOT *let the INNOCENT, non-suspicious '''asshole'' get away ---he will keep going after him--no matter what
he keeps going and going -----and TM stands his ground



> *Can I Walk Away?*
> Unless a police officer has “probable cause” to make an arrest, “reasonable suspicion” to conduct a “stop and frisk,” or a warrant, a person generally has the legal right to walk away from the officer


Stopping and Questioning People on the Street[/QUOTE]

First of all it's a gated community.  Trayvon Martin is not known to George Zimmerman so he's obviously viewing him as someone from outside of the community.  Zimmerman is part of the neighborhood watch...which was formed because of a rash of break ins at the gated community.  Zimmerman is suspicious of the stranger and calls the police.  Martin for some reason decides that he's going to walk in a circle around the SUV that Zimmerman is sitting in.  Martin then runs away...goes around the corner of a building and disappears from view.  The police dispatcher asks Zimmerman which direction the suspect was going at which point Zimmerman gets out of his SUV and attempts to see where it is that Martin has gone but Martin has gone to the right and down a side walk and Zimmerman goes straight, headed towards a back gate where he thinks Martin has gone.  The dispatcher at this point hears Zimmerman breathing hard and realizes that he's gotten out of his SUV and attempted to follow the suspect...at which point the dispatcher tells him NOT to follow and return to the front gate to meet the police car that's been dispatched.  Zimmerman never makes it to that front gate however because Trayvon Martin has walked BACK from the condo he's staying at and then attacks Zimmerman.


----------



## Oldstyle

Bottom line is this...Trayvon Martin played wide receiver for his high school football team.  He's obviously got some quick in him!  So you tell me how fast he's going to leave a fat and out of shape couch potato like George Zimmerman in the dust if he takes off running?  By the time Zimmerman gets out of his SUV and trots around the building that Martin has disappeared behind...Trayvon is already close to the condo he's staying in...hundreds of yards away!  He's as safe as safe can be!  If he goes inside he's alive today but he chose not to do that...he chose to turn around and make his way BACK to where Zimmerman was walking back to the front gate.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point to a police officer that was killed in the line of duty that deserved it?  Can you point to a innocent bystander who was shot by gang bangers that deserved to die?  I have no clue what your point is when you demand to have black people who were wrongfully killed "listed" for you!  People are killed that shouldn't be on a daily basis and the vast majority of them are not being killed by the police or by white people.  Explain that...
> 
> You've given up trying to defend Trayvon Martin at this point?  Probably a wise decision on your part.  There are people of color who have been wronged by the police.  Trayvon Martin was not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> I asked you if you could point out examples of black people being undeservedly shot n killed by the police and you could not.
> 
> So that comes bk to my original point is that harming blk ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> So whether its Eric Garner,  Sandra Bland, Philando Castille and many more.
> 
> This will always be rationalized away. Killing black ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting concept.  You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy?  How do you explain the following then?  The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators.  How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!
Click to expand...




Oldstyle said:


> Bottom line is this...Trayvon Martin played wide receiver for his high school football team.  He's obviously got some quick in him!  So you tell me how fast he's going to leave a fat and out of shape couch potato like George Zimmerman in the dust if he takes off running?  By the time Zimmerman gets out of his SUV and trots around the building that Martin has disappeared behind...Trayvon is already close to the condo he's staying in...hundreds of yards away!  He's as safe as safe can be!  If he goes inside he's alive today but he chose not to do that...he chose to turn around and make his way BACK to where Zimmerman was walking back to the front gate.


ok

How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right Okay lol
> 
> So black people should be thankful that we don't get our brains blown out by in any altercation by cops ?
> 
> We should be thankful that some police know how to do there job ?
> 
> The police are not there to blast unarmed citizens
> 
> Plus I did not see any serious resistance from this guy so I would even say this was good example.
> 
> Besides pointing to one or two examples is like me pointing Stevie Wonder money n then claiming there's no disadvantages in being blind
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt see any resistance?! The judge said she would have been in the right to shoot him. Anyway, you dont need to continue believing in your racist conspiracy theory now that youve been shown video proof that it isnt true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the judge is gonna say the blk man should have been killed.
> 
> Of course the judge is gonna say that. We live in a system of white supremacy. I did not see any resistance at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even a black judge would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated Blacks don’t have many kind words for the “Reparations” crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Should there be reparations for African Americans? Scholars tackle the topic at Monday panel
> 
> What did you say?
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done.
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> *Members of the United Front*
> Black Alliance for Just Immigration
> Black Youth Project 100 (BYP100)
> Project South
> Southerners On New Ground
> Philadelphia Student Union
> Alliance for Educational Justice
> Black Lives Matter Network
> Dream Defenders
> Baltimore Bloc
> Freedom Inc.
> Organization for Black Struggle
> BlackBird
> Highlander Research and Education Center
> Million Hoodies Movement for Justice
> The National Conference of Black Lawyers
> Black Women’s Blueprint
> Ella Baker Center for Human Rights
> SpiritHouse Inc.
> The Worker’s Center for Racial Justice
> The BlackOut Collective
> Open Democracy Project at Crescent City Media Group
> National Black Food and Justice Alliance
> Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth
> Dignity and Power Now
> Center for Media Justice
> Environmental Justice Advocates of Minnesota
> BIG: Blacks in Green
> Mothers Against Police Brutality
> 
> *Endorsing Organizations*
> Color of Change
> Black Leadership Organizing Collaborative
> Black Liberation Collective
> Black Organizing for Leadership & Dignity
> Mijente
> FIERCE
> ONE DC
> Center for Constitutional Rights
> The Provisional Government of the Republic of New Afrika
> Freedom Road Socialist Organization
> Central Illinois CBTU
> Racial Justice Action Center (RJAC)
> Solutions Not Punishment Coalition (Snap Co.)
> Causa Justa Just Cause
> National Black Justice Coalition
> Brooklyn Community Bail Fund
> FUREE (Families United for Racial and Economic Equality)
> Girls for Gender Equity
> ArchCity Defenders
> Enlace
> The National Committee for Responsive Philanthropy
> Women of Color Network, Inc.
> Right To The City
> Freedom Side
> Jobs With Justice
> Philly Coalition for REAL Justice
> Race Forward
> Center for Social Inclusion
> Center For Third World Organizing
> PICO’s Live Free Campaign
> Southeast Asian Freedom Network
> National Economic & Social Rights Initiative
> Center for Popular Democracy
> Chicago Anti-Eviction Campaign
> Picture The Homeless
> Project NIA
> Community Justice Network for Youth
> Institute of the Black World 21st Century
> National African American Reparations Commission
> Brooklyn Movement Center
> The Truth Telling Project
> New York State Prisoner Justice Network
> Good Jobs Now
> The Ordinary People’s Society
> People’s Justice Project
> Missourians Organizing for Reform and Empowerment
> Urban Youth Collaborative
> European Reparations Commission (ERC)
> Showing Up for Racial Justice (SURJ)
> Direct Action for Rights and Equality (DARE)
> PolicyLink
> Minnesota Voice
> Fellowship of Reconciliation, USA
> North Star Fund
> James and Grace Lee Boggs Center to Nurture Community Leadership
> Breakthrough
> Jews for Palestinian Right of Return
> Ferguson Response Network
> Democratic Socialists of America
> National Lawyer’s Guild
> Citizen Action of New York
> Jewish Voice for Peace
> Working Families Party: People of Color Caucus
> Queer Palestinian Empowerment Network
> New York Communities for Change
> The Power Shift Network
> US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation
> Ashoka Changemakers
> Partnership for Working Families
> Wildfire Project
> Prison Action Network
> 
> Endorsing Organizations (continued) - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> You are wrong. As usual.
Click to expand...


90% or more of those organizations are Communist.

The NAACP isn't about advancing Colored People, it's about advancing Communism while using black people as tools.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise! This happens to white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.
> 
> And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?
Click to expand...

It doesn't have to happen to *EVERY* black person, the fact that it happens at all to *ANY *black person is what is at issue.  I often hear you claim that racism no longer exists in the U.S. but it does, it's never gone anywhere other than underground since the racists could face repercussions if they are openly racist, but it lives nonetheless.

I used to think you just have a very Polly Anna worldview but now I'm not so sure since this has been explained to you repeatedly.

Do you know what a suspicious activity report is?


----------



## there4eyeM

[/QUOTE]ok

How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl?[/QUOTE]
Perhaps because there are people who feel that people's lives matter and affect them.


----------



## Meathead

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise! This happens to white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.
> 
> And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have to happen to *EVERY* black person, the fact that it happens at all to *ANY *black person is what is at issue.  I often hear you claim that racism no longer exists in the U.S. but it does, it's never gone anywhere other than underground since the racists could face repercussions if they are openly racist, but it lives nonetheless.
> 
> I used to think you just have a very Polly Anna worldview but now I'm not so sure since this has been explained to you repeatedly.
> 
> Do you know what a suspicious activity report is?
Click to expand...

So you're a failure because of racism?


----------



## Paul Essien

there4eyeM said:


> Perhaps because there are people who feel that people's lives matter and affect them.


So are you saying white people care if a black person kills another black person ?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there are people who feel that people's lives matter and affect them.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying white people care if a black person kills another black person ?
Click to expand...

They used to when they were slaves. "Black lives matter" was more than a meme when they were property.


----------



## there4eyeM

Paul Essien said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there are people who feel that people's lives matter and affect them.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying white people care if a black person kills another black person ?
Click to expand...

The post is very clearly saying exactly what it says.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Who is keeping you from opening your own black owned restaurant or any other business?


The white supremacist.

Because the white supremacist control all the jobs that is needed to generate to money to open the business. The white supremacist controls all the land that these business bare built on. The white supremacist controls the all blocks and buildings that you need to build the business in. The white supremacist control all the loans and start-ups that you often need to start a business.

That's not to say those obstacle can't be over-come. After all there were black owned restaurants 50 years. But my point is there should not be any obstacle. There should should not be a system of inequality based on race. That should not exist. Right ?


MizMolly said:


> So, if a white person enjoys black entertainment they are white supremacists?


I've said this many times

All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking: certain beliefs, stereotypes, assumptions, and judgments about others and themselves. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically placed, all white ppl in such places will have soaked up some of that conditioning.


MizMolly said:


> There are white boxers, but you want to whine about black boxers for some reason, nobody forced them to box.


I agree no-one forced them to box

But when you have a system of racism, that systematically deprives black people of resources and opportunities then he will look for other ways of earning a living and boxing is one of those. That's why you never see rich harvard white kids box. That's why most (Not all) boxers (even white) are from poor back grounds


MizMolly said:


> It appears you want your own black country.


I want an end to systematic white supremacy because black countries today are still subject to systematic white supremacy.


MizMolly said:


> Anything a white does is racist, if they succeed, it was because of racism, if they work hard, they got their from racism, etc etc.


White can work hard but whites ignore that at every turn, your hard work has been met with access to an opportunity structure to which millions of black people have been denied similar access. 


MizMolly said:


> Your excuses for why you perceive blacks as being kicked down are pathetic.


Shaming tactics don't work for me. 

There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white

He was like you one of those white people who did not believe his black people that racism was that extreme. He felt that many black people used racism as an an excuse and got handouts etc

So what did he do ? He went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown.

He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education. 

This is him.







He was going to do it for about 4 months and visit different parts of the country.

*By his 2nd day he was in tears and after one week of being a black man he was done.*

As a white man he looks and smiles at White people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.

The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.

Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.

White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear.

Oprah did a programme about it.

Irony is, what he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part.

Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that. This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics because they can't handle racism for a minute.

So don't talk tough to me, Just don't. Because without a system you'd be like this b*tch Joshua Solomon


----------



## Paul Essien

there4eyeM said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there are people who feel that people's lives matter and affect them.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying white people care if a black person kills another black person ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is very clearly saying exactly what it says.
Click to expand...

OK. But what people ?


----------



## there4eyeM

Paul Essien said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there are people who feel that people's lives matter and affect them.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying white people care if a black person kills another black person ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is very clearly saying exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. But what people ?
Click to expand...

The ones that inhabit the only known planet with life.


----------



## Paul Essien

there4eyeM said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there are people who feel that people's lives matter and affect them.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying white people care if a black person kills another black person ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post is very clearly saying exactly what it says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. But what people ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones that inhabit the only known planet with life.
Click to expand...

What race of people ?


----------



## JoeMoma

Here is the type of pizza white people eat....usually made by a person of color.


----------



## MarcATL

Paul Essien said:


> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I was evil ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> (one line later)
> *I am racist. I already know*
> 
> There you go, you admitted that you were evil in the very post you asked where you said you were evil.
> 
> 
> *It goes in the opposite direction in that I favour blacks, not whites*
> *I'm honest about being racist.*
> Which changes nothing. You are still admitting openly that you are in fact a entirely evil person.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be evil to be racist.
> 
> I've known white people married to black people who were hardcore racists.
> 
> Because racial stereotypes about black people serve as a mechanism of justification for white supremacists like you who would gladly discriminate.
> 
> The white employer who believes black folks don’t make good employees can rationalize that as good business and not racial.
> 
> The landlord who refuses to rent an apartment to someone whose last address was in the black area could rationalize that the grounds that they're not gonna to take care of the property.
> 
> A teacher who was teaching blk kids in school can justify tracking them into remedial classes because they believe those children are not going to attend college, and aren’t capable of more advanced work.
> 
> The cop who kills a black man will justify and say he felt threatened.
> 
> And they could do this while insisting that the decisions had nothing to do with race,
> 
> It's black people who have to battle to convince employers that they aren’t lazy, aren’t unreliable, aren’t criminals, and aren’t crackheads. How we constantly have to try and convince social workers that they aren’t bad parents. How we constantly have to try and convince police that they aren’t drug dealers. How we constantly have to try and convince teachers that they want to learn.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does anything you said here, have to do with what has happened today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today is built on yesterday and Tomorrow us built on Today.
> 
> Whites want to take pride in the good things from their past (inventions made, battles won, rights fought for) but then act as if the bad things have nothing to do with them – like slavery, genocide and rights not fought for.
> 
> *You can't have it both ways.*
> 
> If the inventions are proof of the intelligence of whites, then slavery and genocide are proof of the great evil of whites.
> 
> *You can't claim one without the other.*
> 
> Or if slavery and genocide came about through the workings of human nature under a particular set of circumstances then if anyone else would have done the same thing then the same goes for the inventions too.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how many "Rosewood" type events have happened in the last 10 years, 20 years, 30 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. I'll explain.
> 
> It does not have to be a Rosewood type of event.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic
> 
> The reason why whites resorted to bombing Rosewood is because they dropped the ball and their arrogance made them think "_These dumb negroes can't do anything for themselves_"
> 
> So most "Rosewood" type of events have been in stopping a Rosewood from ever happening again.
> 
> How do they that ?
> 
> Once again.
> 
> Racism towards black people is mainly economic.
> 
> So whites have to make sure black areas are economically deprived and black people as group are economically deprived.
> 
> White people don't mind a LeBron, Jay Z, Diddy, Oprah Beyonce.
> 
> They don't mind some black people having money because for one they'll make sure that none of their money is passed down because they'll make sure that their kids and family don't own any of the rights to their shit and two they control them.
> 
> But black people (As a group) living well independent of white control ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what all the land problems in South Africa are truly.
> 
> White people can't stand to see black people (As a group) doing well. Hell you try being a black man in a 5 Star hotel.
> 
> *That's kryptonite to many whites. *
> 
> They HATE black people being around nice sh*t. "Hey - dude. What do you do ? Do you play NBA ? Are you a rapper ?"
> 
> Whites always wanna know your business when your in places they don't think you should be.
> 
> So since Rosewood whites have used zoning laws which tightly restricted where black people were allowed to live.
> 
> So black families often had to double-up in small apartments, which were often shit holes because the white landlords had little incentive to improve their properties, since they knew there was nowhere else for black tenants to turn.
> 
> Then in the 1930s, the government began offering low-interest loans through the Federal Housing Administration. Over a thirty-year period about $100 billion in home equity was loaned mainly whites middle-class. There would be few if any loans for blacks seeking to move to mostly white areas either.
> 
> As if this wasn’t bad enough ? Whites then began this “urban renewal” sh*t which meant low-and-moderate-income family housing was to be replaced by office buildings, shopping centers and parking lots.
> 
> So black areas have remained isolated, with lots of poverty and the problems that come with it, including higher crime rates, family breakdown.
> 
> But whites have never had to worry about a landlord taking one look at u, or maybe just speaking with u on the phone and guessing your race, and then telling u the last unit was just rented. Whites have never had to consider that perhaps getting a place to live might be about more than your credit, collateral, income and good attitude. But for black people ? We have never had the luxury of believing that those were the only relevant factors, they never have been.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that white supremacy is global thing so they're dropping bombs on black people all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list in detail each black town burned to the ground in the relevant past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MOVE bombing was where Philadelphia police in the US bombed the house of MOVE, a Black back-to-nature movement. Eleven people were killed. Five were children, ages 5 to 13. The fire department stood right there and did nothing for an hour as the fire spread, destroying 61 houses in the mostly Black, West Philly neighbourhood.
> 
> No CVS pharmacy was damaged. The grand jury saw no crime. No one was ever sent to prison.
> 
> This is why America is a tyranny, even a small group of black people living like this, together in peace and harmony is enough of a threat that they need to be bombed from the air. America has never been bombed from the air EXCEPT in the cases of the Greenwood District of Tulsa, Oklahoma in 1921 and the MOVE organization in 1985, which destroyed two city blocks of homes in West Philadelphia. Over a 1,000 people were left homeless in the Tulsa bombing and 250 people were left homeless in the West Philadelphia neighborhood bombing.
> 
> A few years back you had the Flint water crisis. There Governor Rick Snyder of Michigan knowingly poisoned children, causing permanent brain damage in up to 8,000, two-thirds of them Black. The US government’s Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) knew the water was unsafe – and did nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that black people are still last-hired and first fired and it's doesn't even matter if the black person is educated or more qualified. And if black person wants to start his own business then he/she will have to deal with white supremacist banks who will tell him (Politely) to go away.
> 
> Do you want more ? I gotta a lot more for you if you want some more of this work.
Click to expand...

Powerful!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point to a police officer that was killed in the line of duty that deserved it?  Can you point to a innocent bystander who was shot by gang bangers that deserved to die?  I have no clue what your point is when you demand to have black people who were wrongfully killed "listed" for you!  People are killed that shouldn't be on a daily basis and the vast majority of them are not being killed by the police or by white people.  Explain that...
> 
> You've given up trying to defend Trayvon Martin at this point?  Probably a wise decision on your part.  There are people of color who have been wronged by the police.  Trayvon Martin was not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> I asked you if you could point out examples of black people being undeservedly shot n killed by the police and you could not.
> 
> So that comes bk to my original point is that harming blk ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> So whether its Eric Garner,  Sandra Bland, Philando Castille and many more.
> 
> This will always be rationalized away. Killing black ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting concept.  You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy?  How do you explain the following then?  The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators.  How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this...Trayvon Martin played wide receiver for his high school football team.  He's obviously got some quick in him!  So you tell me how fast he's going to leave a fat and out of shape couch potato like George Zimmerman in the dust if he takes off running?  By the time Zimmerman gets out of his SUV and trots around the building that Martin has disappeared behind...Trayvon is already close to the condo he's staying in...hundreds of yards away!  He's as safe as safe can be!  If he goes inside he's alive today but he chose not to do that...he chose to turn around and make his way BACK to where Zimmerman was walking back to the front gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl?
Click to expand...


When 89.3 percent of the black people being murdered in the US are being murdered by another black person don't you think that makes your claim that it's whites killing blacks that keeps your alleged "white supremacy" intact rather ridiculous?  To be quite blunt, Paul...whites killing blacks isn't the problem in the black community...your problem is that you're killing each other!  The percentage of blacks being killed by the police is only 1% yet you think THAT is the thing that's hurting your people and once again to be blunt...that's ridiculous!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jitss617 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Black people ran/run Flint - you lie,
> 
> Leftists stage an attempted coup - you lie.
> 
> There is a pattern with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s obvious you can’t take facts
Click to expand...



I posted the facts, retard.

You racist morons simply want to blame others for your own fuckups.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black African babysitters!
> Make me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in destroying racist white talking points online.
Click to expand...



Klansman, do you really think you've destroyed anything other than your own credibility?


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point to a police officer that was killed in the line of duty that deserved it?  Can you point to a innocent bystander who was shot by gang bangers that deserved to die?  I have no clue what your point is when you demand to have black people who were wrongfully killed "listed" for you!  People are killed that shouldn't be on a daily basis and the vast majority of them are not being killed by the police or by white people.  Explain that...
> 
> You've given up trying to defend Trayvon Martin at this point?  Probably a wise decision on your part.  There are people of color who have been wronged by the police.  Trayvon Martin was not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> I asked you if you could point out examples of black people being undeservedly shot n killed by the police and you could not.
> 
> So that comes bk to my original point is that harming blk ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> So whether its Eric Garner,  Sandra Bland, Philando Castille and many more.
> 
> This will always be rationalized away. Killing black ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting concept.  You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy?  How do you explain the following then?  The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators.  How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this...Trayvon Martin played wide receiver for his high school football team.  He's obviously got some quick in him!  So you tell me how fast he's going to leave a fat and out of shape couch potato like George Zimmerman in the dust if he takes off running?  By the time Zimmerman gets out of his SUV and trots around the building that Martin has disappeared behind...Trayvon is already close to the condo he's staying in...hundreds of yards away!  He's as safe as safe can be!  If he goes inside he's alive today but he chose not to do that...he chose to turn around and make his way BACK to where Zimmerman was walking back to the front gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When 89.3 percent of the black people being murdered in the US are being murdered by another black person don't you think that makes your claim that it's whites killing blacks that keeps your alleged "white supremacy" intact rather ridiculous?  To be quite blunt, Paul...whites killing blacks isn't the problem in the black community...your problem is that you're killing each other!  The percentage of blacks being killed by the police is only 1% yet you think THAT is the thing that's hurting your people and once again to be blunt...that's ridiculous!
Click to expand...

How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is keeping you from opening your own black owned restaurant or any other business?
> 
> 
> 
> The white supremacist.
> 
> Because the white supremacist control all the jobs that is needed to generate to money to open the business. The white supremacist controls all the land that these business bare built on. The white supremacist controls the all blocks and buildings that you need to build the business in. The white supremacist control all the loans and start-ups that you often need to start a business.
> 
> That's not to say those obstacle can't be over-come. After all there were black owned restaurants 50 years. But my point is there should not be any obstacle. There should should not be a system of inequality based on race. That should not exist. Right ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if a white person enjoys black entertainment they are white supremacists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've said this many times
> 
> All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking: certain beliefs, stereotypes, assumptions, and judgments about others and themselves. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically placed, all white ppl in such places will have soaked up some of that conditioning.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are white boxers, but you want to whine about black boxers for some reason, nobody forced them to box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree no-one forced them to box
> 
> But when you have a system of racism, that systematically deprives black people of resources and opportunities then he will look for other ways of earning a living and boxing is one of those. That's why you never see rich harvard white kids box. That's why most (Not all) boxers (even white) are from poor back grounds
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you want your own black country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want an end to systematic white supremacy because black countries today are still subject to systematic white supremacy.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything a white does is racist, if they succeed, it was because of racism, if they work hard, they got their from racism, etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White can work hard but whites ignore that at every turn, your hard work has been met with access to an opportunity structure to which millions of black people have been denied similar access.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses for why you perceive blacks as being kicked down are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shaming tactics don't work for me.
> 
> There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white
> 
> He was like you one of those white people who did not believe his black people that racism was that extreme. He felt that many black people used racism as an an excuse and got handouts etc
> 
> So what did he do ? He went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown.
> 
> He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education.
> 
> This is him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was going to do it for about 4 months and visit different parts of the country.
> 
> *By his 2nd day he was in tears and after one week of being a black man he was done.*
> 
> As a white man he looks and smiles at White people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.
> 
> The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.
> 
> Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.
> 
> White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear.
> 
> Oprah did a programme about it.
> 
> Irony is, what he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part.
> 
> Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that. This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics because they can't handle racism for a minute.
> 
> So don't talk tough to me, Just don't. Because without a system you'd be like this b*tch Joshua Solomon
Click to expand...

You should be ashamed. Nobody is holding the black people down from succeeding. I never denied that racism exists. It exists in all races. Like I said, if blacks were being held down by white supremacy, there would not be blacks with good jobs, homes,cars, etc. Quit making lame excuses for why SOME blacks won't succeed. Not all whites succeed, why is that?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point to a police officer that was killed in the line of duty that deserved it?  Can you point to a innocent bystander who was shot by gang bangers that deserved to die?  I have no clue what your point is when you demand to have black people who were wrongfully killed "listed" for you!  People are killed that shouldn't be on a daily basis and the vast majority of them are not being killed by the police or by white people.  Explain that...
> 
> You've given up trying to defend Trayvon Martin at this point?  Probably a wise decision on your part.  There are people of color who have been wronged by the police.  Trayvon Martin was not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> I asked you if you could point out examples of black people being undeservedly shot n killed by the police and you could not.
> 
> So that comes bk to my original point is that harming blk ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> So whether its Eric Garner,  Sandra Bland, Philando Castille and many more.
> 
> This will always be rationalized away. Killing black ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting concept.  You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy?  How do you explain the following then?  The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators.  How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this...Trayvon Martin played wide receiver for his high school football team.  He's obviously got some quick in him!  So you tell me how fast he's going to leave a fat and out of shape couch potato like George Zimmerman in the dust if he takes off running?  By the time Zimmerman gets out of his SUV and trots around the building that Martin has disappeared behind...Trayvon is already close to the condo he's staying in...hundreds of yards away!  He's as safe as safe can be!  If he goes inside he's alive today but he chose not to do that...he chose to turn around and make his way BACK to where Zimmerman was walking back to the front gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When 89.3 percent of the black people being murdered in the US are being murdered by another black person don't you think that makes your claim that it's whites killing blacks that keeps your alleged "white supremacy" intact rather ridiculous?  To be quite blunt, Paul...whites killing blacks isn't the problem in the black community...your problem is that you're killing each other!  The percentage of blacks being killed by the police is only 1% yet you think THAT is the thing that's hurting your people and once again to be blunt...that's ridiculous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?
Click to expand...

It is hypocritical. You seem so concerned with what whites do to blacks, but not what blacks do to each other.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there are people who feel that people's lives matter and affect them.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying white people care if a black person kills another black person ?
Click to expand...

I care when any innocent person is killed, that isn't race related. All of the white people I know feel the same way.


----------



## toobfreak

That first picture says it all.  The cops didn't fear for their lives.

Now you have your answer to every black man's problem.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is getting lynched for winning how is that privileged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not being lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Black people ran/run Flint - you lie,
> 
> Leftists stage an attempted coup - you lie.
> 
> There is a pattern with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s obvious you can’t take facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the facts, retard.
> 
> You racist morons simply want to blame others for your own fuckups.
Click to expand...


Nah, that's what racist whites like you do.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this ignorant? What is so funny or unbelievable about a Black sitter? I have 3 nieces and a granddaughter who all earn money doing it on weekends, and they all have classmates doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> We use Mexicans or Jamaicans...string family values and no spending hours on the phone with the guy they’re having an affair with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't use white teenage girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone with your credentials caves so easily.
> Is your Masters in Community Uprisings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's in destroying racist white talking points online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Klansman, do you really think you've destroyed anything other than your own credibility?
Click to expand...


I have to laugh at your dumb white ass calling me a klansman. 

My credibility is just fine.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?



*THERE IT IS. * The ultimate expression of racist thinking, SO blind to it, he can't see it at all in himself while finding it everywhere else!   In this guy's mind, how people affect and interact with each other is SOLELY determined by their SKIN color.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THERE IT IS. * The ultimate expression of racist thinking, SO blind to it, he can't see it at all in himself while finding it everywhere else!   In this guy's mind, how people affect and interact with each other is SOLELY determined by their SKIN color.
Click to expand...


That's not what is implied here but you are desperate to call a black person a racist.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THERE IT IS. * The ultimate expression of racist thinking, SO blind to it, he can't see it at all in himself while finding it everywhere else!   In this guy's mind, how people affect and interact with each other is SOLELY determined by their SKIN color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what is implied here.
Click to expand...


Yes it is.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Meathead said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise! This happens to white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.
> 
> And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have to happen to *EVERY* black person, the fact that it happens at all to *ANY *black person is what is at issue.  I often hear you claim that racism no longer exists in the U.S. but it does, it's never gone anywhere other than underground since the racists could face repercussions if they are openly racist, but it lives nonetheless.
> 
> I used to think you just have a very Polly Anna worldview but now I'm not so sure since this has been explained to you repeatedly.
> 
> Do you know what a suspicious activity report is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're a failure because of racism?
Click to expand...

Yeah that makes sense.  The only possible reason for my concen about people being subjected to racist acts that negatively impact their lives is because I'm the failure, not the people perpetuating the racists acts.

Your comments changes nothing in the logic in my previous statements nor of the lack thereof in the responses.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Meathead said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise! This happens to white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.
> 
> And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have to happen to *EVERY* black person, the fact that it happens at all to *ANY *black person is what is at issue.  I often hear you claim that racism no longer exists in the U.S. but it does, it's never gone anywhere other than underground since the racists could face repercussions if they are openly racist, but it lives nonetheless.
> 
> I used to think you just have a very Polly Anna worldview but now I'm not so sure since this has been explained to you repeatedly.
> 
> Do you know what a suspicious activity report is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're a failure because of racism?
Click to expand...

Yeah that makes sense.  The only possible reason for my concen about people being subjected to racist acts that negatively impact their lives is because I'm the failure, not the people perpetuating the racist acts.

Your comment changes nothing regarding the veracity of my previous statements nor of the lack thereof in the responses.


----------



## Meathead

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise! This happens to white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.
> 
> And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have to happen to *EVERY* black person, the fact that it happens at all to *ANY *black person is what is at issue.  I often hear you claim that racism no longer exists in the U.S. but it does, it's never gone anywhere other than underground since the racists could face repercussions if they are openly racist, but it lives nonetheless.
> 
> I used to think you just have a very Polly Anna worldview but now I'm not so sure since this has been explained to you repeatedly.
> 
> Do you know what a suspicious activity report is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're a failure because of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that makes sense.  The only possible reason for my concen about people being subjected to racist acts that negatively impact their lives is because I'm the failure, not the people perpetuating the racist acts.
> 
> Your comment changes nothing regarding the veracity of my previous statements nor of the lack thereof in the responses.
Click to expand...

It has never occured to you that your failure could be for reasons other than racism?


----------



## JoeMoma

JoeMoma said:


> Here is the type of pizza white people eat....usually made by a person of color.


POWERFUL!


----------



## captkaos

andaronjim said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Southern White Democrats that prevented black people from owning guns , so the KKK could terrorize them.  It is the Democrats today that want to prevent people from having weapons, again to protect them, yet have to rely on the police that the Democrats so hate.  Most black people vote for Democrats.  Do black people have a death wish?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Libs… The NRA Was There to Help Blacks Defend Themselves From KKK Democrats, Not the Other Way Around
> Real Reasons Liberals Hate Guns
> Police kill more whites than blacks, but minority deaths generate more outrage: analysis
Click to expand...

You don't get killed by cops for being black or white or yellow or any other color people get killed by cops because Cops would rather be tried by 12 then carried by 6 just like the rest of us.  and dead men don't lie black or white.


----------



## captkaos

Meathead said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.
> 
> And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.
> 
> 
> 
> And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have to happen to *EVERY* black person, the fact that it happens at all to *ANY *black person is what is at issue.  I often hear you claim that racism no longer exists in the U.S. but it does, it's never gone anywhere other than underground since the racists could face repercussions if they are openly racist, but it lives nonetheless.
> 
> I used to think you just have a very Polly Anna worldview but now I'm not so sure since this has been explained to you repeatedly.
> 
> Do you know what a suspicious activity report is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're a failure because of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that makes sense.  The only possible reason for my concen about people being subjected to racist acts that negatively impact their lives is because I'm the failure, not the people perpetuating the racist acts.
> 
> Your comment changes nothing regarding the veracity of my previous statements nor of the lack thereof in the responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has never occured to you that your failure could be for reasons other than racism?
Click to expand...

Like people just think you're an asshole and are probably going to cause issues HMMM!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Meathead said:


> It has never occured to you that your failure could be for reasons other than racism?


Which failure would that be?  THere are idiots on this message board complaining that my life is more successful than the average white person.  Why would they be complaining about that if I am a failure?


----------



## Likkmee

The worst of whites are  worse than the worst of blacks.Far more intelligent coercive. Dark skins react momentarily. Whitey constructs a plan.
How many black " serial killers' existed in 200 years ? Most are too dumb to clean out a liquor store.....unless a hurricane came through


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise! This happens to white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.
> 
> And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have to happen to *EVERY* black person, the fact that it happens at all to *ANY *black person is what is at issue.  I often hear you claim that racism no longer exists in the U.S. but it does, it's never gone anywhere other than underground since the racists could face repercussions if they are openly racist, but it lives nonetheless.
> 
> I used to think you just have a very Polly Anna worldview but now I'm not so sure since this has been explained to you repeatedly.
> 
> Do you know what a suspicious activity report is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're a failure because of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that makes sense.  The only possible reason for my concen about people being subjected to racist acts that negatively impact their lives is because I'm the failure, not the people perpetuating the racists acts.
> 
> Your comments changes nothing in the logic in my previous statements nor of the lack thereof in the responses.
Click to expand...




NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise! This happens to white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> But *NOT *because of racial animosity that was at one time in this country not just accepted as the social norm but was actually codified and made legal.
> 
> And in spite of this no longer being the law of the land, there are far too many whites who still conduct themselves as if it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have to happen to *EVERY* black person, the fact that it happens at all to *ANY *black person is what is at issue.  I often hear you claim that racism no longer exists in the U.S. but it does, it's never gone anywhere other than underground since the racists could face repercussions if they are openly racist, but it lives nonetheless.
> 
> I used to think you just have a very Polly Anna worldview but now I'm not so sure since this has been explained to you repeatedly.
> 
> Do you know what a suspicious activity report is?
Click to expand...

Show ONE time where I said racism no longer exists. You can't because I didn't. I never doubted that race can be a factor, but I still believe there usually is more to it. Whites are also denied the same stuff, could it possibly be because they are not qualified,skilled etc? Why, yes it can.


----------



## MizMolly

Likkmee said:


> The worst of whites are  worse than the worst of blacks.Far more intelligent coercive. Dark skins react momentarily. Whitey constructs a plan.
> How many black " serial killers' existed in 200 years ? Most are too dumb to clean out a liquor store.....unless a hurricane came through


Unlikely. Let's talk about today, not the past. MOST of the violent crime is NOT committed by white people. Also, I also don't see the majority of whites siding with the perpetrators, regardless of race.


----------



## Meathead

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has never occured to you that your failure could be for reasons other than racism?
> 
> 
> 
> Which failure would that be?  THere are idiots on this message board complaining that my life is more successful than the average white person.  Why would they be complaining about that if I am a failure?
Click to expand...

You can take the "your" as in "your failure" as personal or impersonal. I don't care. Every black poster on this site who does this poor-pitiful-me spiel is weirdly very successful.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Show ONE time where I said racism no longer exists. You can't because I didn't. I never doubted that race can be a factor, but I still believe there usually is more to it. Whites are also denied the same stuff, could it possibly be because they are not qualified,skilled etc? Why, yes it can.


MizMolly life happens to all of us, yes that's true.  However *IN ADDITION TO* the stuff that happens to everyone that's just a part of life, there are far too many people of color, specifically "people of African descent" as we are referred to by the courts and laws which allowed racial discrimination, who experience discrimination due to the prejudice and discrimination against non-whites, again specifically against black people.

How you can acknowledge racism on one hand and then deny it's actual affects on the other is what is baffling


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point to a police officer that was killed in the line of duty that deserved it?  Can you point to a innocent bystander who was shot by gang bangers that deserved to die?  I have no clue what your point is when you demand to have black people who were wrongfully killed "listed" for you!  People are killed that shouldn't be on a daily basis and the vast majority of them are not being killed by the police or by white people.  Explain that...
> 
> You've given up trying to defend Trayvon Martin at this point?  Probably a wise decision on your part.  There are people of color who have been wronged by the police.  Trayvon Martin was not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> I asked you if you could point out examples of black people being undeservedly shot n killed by the police and you could not.
> 
> So that comes bk to my original point is that harming blk ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> So whether its Eric Garner,  Sandra Bland, Philando Castille and many more.
> 
> This will always be rationalized away. Killing black ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting concept.  You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy?  How do you explain the following then?  The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators.  How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this...Trayvon Martin played wide receiver for his high school football team.  He's obviously got some quick in him!  So you tell me how fast he's going to leave a fat and out of shape couch potato like George Zimmerman in the dust if he takes off running?  By the time Zimmerman gets out of his SUV and trots around the building that Martin has disappeared behind...Trayvon is already close to the condo he's staying in...hundreds of yards away!  He's as safe as safe can be!  If he goes inside he's alive today but he chose not to do that...he chose to turn around and make his way BACK to where Zimmerman was walking back to the front gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When 89.3 percent of the black people being murdered in the US are being murdered by another black person don't you think that makes your claim that it's whites killing blacks that keeps your alleged "white supremacy" intact rather ridiculous?  To be quite blunt, Paul...whites killing blacks isn't the problem in the black community...your problem is that you're killing each other!  The percentage of blacks being killed by the police is only 1% yet you think THAT is the thing that's hurting your people and once again to be blunt...that's ridiculous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?
Click to expand...


I didn't say that it did.  You however are claiming that blacks being killed by whites is what's driving "white supremacy" and the facts simply don't support that!  If 89.3 percent of black people being murdered in the US were being killed by whites...then you'd have a point!  Furthermore for you to claim that it's police murdering blacks that's the real issue when only 1% of blacks killed are killed by police officers borders on farce.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Meathead said:


> You can take the "your" as in "your failure" as personal or impersonal. I don't care. Every black poster on this site who does this poor-pitiful-me spiel is weirdly very successful.


Ah, so that's the problem, you're projecting your own perceptions of African Americans on the black posters on this site. 

Some of my ancestors were a part of the Underground Railroad and many of them were educators, risking severe punishment for covertly teaching other blacks how to read & write, not to mention stealing them away from their "owners".

In order to dismantle a system, you have to first understand.  There is nothing weird about about black people helping one another but in order to do so you generally have to have achieved a certain measure of success yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> I asked you if you could point out examples of black people being undeservedly shot n killed by the police and you could not.
> 
> So that comes bk to my original point is that harming blk ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> So whether its Eric Garner,  Sandra Bland, Philando Castille and many more.
> 
> This will always be rationalized away. Killing black ppl is essential in a system of white supremacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept.  You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy?  How do you explain the following then?  The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators.  How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this...Trayvon Martin played wide receiver for his high school football team.  He's obviously got some quick in him!  So you tell me how fast he's going to leave a fat and out of shape couch potato like George Zimmerman in the dust if he takes off running?  By the time Zimmerman gets out of his SUV and trots around the building that Martin has disappeared behind...Trayvon is already close to the condo he's staying in...hundreds of yards away!  He's as safe as safe can be!  If he goes inside he's alive today but he chose not to do that...he chose to turn around and make his way BACK to where Zimmerman was walking back to the front gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When 89.3 percent of the black people being murdered in the US are being murdered by another black person don't you think that makes your claim that it's whites killing blacks that keeps your alleged "white supremacy" intact rather ridiculous?  To be quite blunt, Paul...whites killing blacks isn't the problem in the black community...your problem is that you're killing each other!  The percentage of blacks being killed by the police is only 1% yet you think THAT is the thing that's hurting your people and once again to be blunt...that's ridiculous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that it did.  You however are claiming that blacks being killed by whites is what's driving "white supremacy" and the facts simply don't support that!  If 89.3 percent of black people being murdered in the US were being killed by whites...then you'd have a point!  Furthermore for you to claim that it's police murdering blacks that's the real issue when only 1% of blacks killed are killed by police officers borders on farce.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

White ppl don't care if a black person kills another black person. 

So why are you worried about something you don't care about ?

Now lets deal with the "blks killling blks" issue. 

Are more black people killed by black people than by the police ?

Yes

But guess what ?

That would have been true a 100 years ago.

But would the "blks kill more blks than the police kill blks" justified the lynchings and hangings of blks a hundred years ago ?

No

So why should it today ?

And why dont white ppl use the same logic on them?

Why did whites worry about 9-11 ? More white ppl have been killed by whites than Muslims who have killed whites ?

Your argument is like telling a center for breast cancer "Dont worry about breast cancer. Just stop all the research. Halt all funding and focus on Lung cancer because that's the biggest cancer killer"

The reason why cop killings of black ppl cause the fuss they do is because the police are held to a higher standard. 

Because if you have the power to kill then u better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.

It's the same way a teacher can't be late for their class n say "some of u r late too"

With power comes responsibility.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show ONE time where I said racism no longer exists. You can't because I didn't. I never doubted that race can be a factor, but I still believe there usually is more to it. Whites are also denied the same stuff, could it possibly be because they are not qualified,skilled etc? Why, yes it can.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly life happens to all of us, yes that's true.  However *IN ADDITION TO* the stuff that happens to everyone that's just a part of life, there are far too many people of color, specifically "people of African descent" as we are referred to by the courts and laws which allowed racial discrimination, who experience discrimination due to the prejudice and discrimination against non-whites, again specifically against black people.
> 
> How you can acknowledge racism on one hand and then deny it's actual affects on the other is what is baffling
Click to expand...

I don't deny it. I am saying the blacks on these forums talk as if that the only problem with them getting ahead is because of whites, denying that there could be any other reason. I have worked a lot in my 62 years, for many companies. I have seen blacks turned down for jobs where I worked, not because of racism but because of the chip on their shoulders, attitude, criminal backgrounds, etc. Same with whites who were turned down, yet the blacks claim it was because of racism. I saw blacks and whites fired for lying on their applications, but the blacks claim it was because of their race,bullshit. I saw blacks hired and not fired because they did not lie.I do believe there are people who deny based on race, but I do not believe it is done as much as the blacks on this forum claim, simply because I have witnessed the excuses in person.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can take the "your" as in "your failure" as personal or impersonal. I don't care. Every black poster on this site who does this poor-pitiful-me spiel is weirdly very successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's the problem, you're projecting your own perceptions of African Americans on the black posters on this site.
> 
> Some of my ancestors were a part of the Underground Railroad and many of them were educators, risking severe punishment for covertly teaching other blacks how to read & write, not to mention stealing them away from their "owners".
> 
> In order to dismantle a system, you have to first understand.  There is nothing weird about about black people helping one another but in order to do so you generally have to have achieved a certain measure of success yourself.
Click to expand...

One of my best friends is an building engineer 1st class, who instead of staying on the plantation of liberal victimhood, decided to use his God given gifts to make him who he is today.  I just nudged him into becoming a stock investor, who now has thousands of dollars of extra income.  I expect him to be up there with the other Conservative Millionaires.  Shame 90% of blacks dont learn, but stay victims....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> I don't deny it. I am saying the blacks on these forums talk as if that the only problem with them getting ahead is because of whites, denying that there could be any other reason


Unless I'm mistaken, the blacks who post here on U.S. Message Board have prospered *in spite *of racism.  Sometimes you all will speak of black people in general and then transpose your beliefs of blacks as a group to the posters here.  It doesn't translate very well.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept.  You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy?  How do you explain the following then?  The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators.  How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this...Trayvon Martin played wide receiver for his high school football team.  He's obviously got some quick in him!  So you tell me how fast he's going to leave a fat and out of shape couch potato like George Zimmerman in the dust if he takes off running?  By the time Zimmerman gets out of his SUV and trots around the building that Martin has disappeared behind...Trayvon is already close to the condo he's staying in...hundreds of yards away!  He's as safe as safe can be!  If he goes inside he's alive today but he chose not to do that...he chose to turn around and make his way BACK to where Zimmerman was walking back to the front gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When 89.3 percent of the black people being murdered in the US are being murdered by another black person don't you think that makes your claim that it's whites killing blacks that keeps your alleged "white supremacy" intact rather ridiculous?  To be quite blunt, Paul...whites killing blacks isn't the problem in the black community...your problem is that you're killing each other!  The percentage of blacks being killed by the police is only 1% yet you think THAT is the thing that's hurting your people and once again to be blunt...that's ridiculous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that it did.  You however are claiming that blacks being killed by whites is what's driving "white supremacy" and the facts simply don't support that!  If 89.3 percent of black people being murdered in the US were being killed by whites...then you'd have a point!  Furthermore for you to claim that it's police murdering blacks that's the real issue when only 1% of blacks killed are killed by police officers borders on farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> White ppl don't care if a black person kills another black person.
> 
> So why are you worried about something you don't care about ?
> 
> Now lets deal with the "blks killling blks" issue.
> 
> Are more black people killed by black people than by the police ?
> 
> Yes
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> That would have been true a 100 years ago.
> 
> But would the "blks kill more blks than the police kill blks" justified the lynchings and hangings of blks a hundred years ago ?
> 
> No
> 
> So why should it today ?
> 
> And why dont white ppl use the same logic on them?
> 
> Why did whites worry about 9-11 ? More white ppl have been killed by whites than Muslims who have killed whites ?
> 
> Your argument is like telling a center for breast cancer "Dont worry about breast cancer. Just stop all the research. Halt all funding and focus on Lung cancer because that's the biggest cancer killer"
> 
> The reason why cop killings of black ppl cause the fuss they do is because the police are held to a higher standard.
> 
> Because if you have the power to kill then u better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late for their class n say "some of u r late too"
> 
> With power comes responsibility.
Click to expand...


What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!  

You know why I think a cop killing of a black person causes a "fuss"?  It's because YOUR leaders don't want people asking what they're doing to stop the thing that's REALLY hurting your community!  It's a classic case of using diversion to shift blame!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!


 Crime stats are just numbers. Numbers that again can be skewed. They show arrest not convictions.

Crime is mostly intra-racial. That means there will always be way more black-on-black crime than white-on-black crime. It's true that 94% of black murders are black-on-black but it's also true that 86% of white murders are white-on-white. 

Most crime in America is white-on-white. Yet for every web page that mentions “white-on-white crime” there are 25 that mention “black-on-black crime”.






And even when you look at these stats which shows everyone killing mostly within their race even then whites are still more likely (8%) to kill a non white (Most likely black) person than a black person killing a white.

Secondly you make the worth of black life conditional. Conditional on good behaviour. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control then we can act as if our lives matter. Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken as absolute. Compare Nicole Simpson to Trayvon Martin:





No one belittled the killing of Nicole Simpson by quoting white crime statistics. No one said _“White people kill each other all the time. What’s the big deal?”_

No one deflected by talking about white parenting or violence in white films.

No one made Nicole Simpson posters for target practice.

No one pretended to be a dead Nicole Simpson for laughs.

No one questioned Nicole Simpson’s character or her choice in clothing.

You're argument misses the point that the injustice was not that he was killed by someone not black, but that the police, and the courts, let his killer get away with it, due in part to the racism of a white justice system.


Oldstyle said:


> Interesting concept. You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy? How do you explain the following then? The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators. How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!


The FBI is part of the system of white supremacy.

The FBI have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK

The FBI have a history with black people of





Planting false stories in the press.

Planting false witnesses in court trials.

Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.

Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.

Got people fired at work.

Breaking up marriages.

Breaking into people’s houses to search them.

Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.

Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.

Committing murder.

They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.






They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.

They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder






_And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_

Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.

The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.

Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.






And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover who was one of his top FBI Agents. Also the FBI wrote an anonymous letter to Martin Luther King encouraging him to kill himself ?

Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.

That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.

Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S

Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.

So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.

And these are your sources for your facts ? Right ?


Oldstyle said:


> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!


What's amazing to me is that you ignore what was said in my comments and continue to repeat a point you have made. This shows that you have no rebuttal and only want to make their point and argue back and forth.

Not that I should even say this but black people discuss crime and try tackle it in urban communities often.

Home | Stopping the Spread of Violence | Cure Violence
Save our Streets in New York
Baltimore Safe Streets
Philidelphia Cease Fire

And I can many, many, many more stuff like this going on in every state in the USA

But you don’t know this because you know hardly any black people and haven’t spent time yourself in those communities. And you most likely don’t read or listen to black media, where not only are such issues covered, but the efforts made by people in the community to address those problems are also highlighted;

Needless to say you don’t know about groups like the Nation of Islam, which have a long track record of effective anti-crime initiatives in urban communities (and a history of getting black men with records moving in a more productive direction), And you don’t know about folks like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, who has been involved multiple initiatives aimed at addressing violence and crime on the South Side Chicago

Like black mothers trying to work two jobs to support their kids, without childcare, without adequate health care, having to choose between buying them clothes for school or paying a heating bill.

Like kids who persevere against all odds, going to schools to learn and finding not enough textbooks, or buildings that are crumbling, and yet they still show up every day, hoping to fill their minds with knowledge.

Like elderly women in public housing who look out for everyone’s children, whether or not they are their own, because they see them as a treasure and vital resource in the community.

Like ministers who run day care programs, and job training programs, and whose churches are involved in rehabilitating housing for low-income families but the media does not report on that. Nope. They only come in when someone get's blasted


Oldstyle said:


> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!


What do you aim to do about all these white supremacist in Law enforcement ?






You have the New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people and the Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" or Cali Police sympathizingwith white supremacist and Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida getting caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights












These are chiefs of police and sheriffs saying and doing this and the chief of a police union

So planting evidence, creating bogus stats about black people and framing black people would not be a far stretch and these are just the ones who have been "outed" there are no doubt scores of other chiefs of police who think just like them and think like you, but have not openly shown themselves


Oldstyle said:


> You know why I think a cop killing of a black person causes a "fuss"?


Stop acting like you care if a black person kills another black person. 

You don't

I guess white people are the only people in America, that can be outraged about more than one tragedy, within their own racial group.

White people were outraged about the sandy hook shooting of white men and children and also equally outraged about the Aurora theater shooting of white people by white psychopath, James Eagan Holmes.

But why ? White kill each other all the time. No ?


Oldstyle said:


> It's because YOUR leaders don't want people asking what they're doing to stop the thing that's REALLY hurting your community!


Let's stop right there. Who is my leader ? Who is the black leader ?


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle said:


> You know why I think a cop killing of a black person causes a "fuss"? It's because YOUR leaders don't want people asking what they're doing to stop the thing that's REALLY hurting your community! It's a classic case of using diversion to shift blame!



Hello, Oldstyle. Respectfully, I'm certain both of us are aware a "thing" is not causing great harm to black American people. 

*Mental illness* born from *HATE *Tupac speaks about is harming way too many fellow citizens who *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* experience a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!

The Late Illogical Thinking "Pro Black" minded Ms. Korryn Gaines- An Emotionally Ill American Grievously Harmed by America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse & Neglect....and continuing the cycle of hate.


​
Peace.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> 
> 
> Crime stats are just numbers. Numbers that again can be skewed. They show arrest not convictions
> 
> Crime is mostly intra-racial. That means there will always be way more black-on-black crime than white-on-black crime. While it is true that 94% of black murders are black-on-black, it is just as true that 86% of white murders are white-on-white. In fact, most crime in America is white-on-white – yet for every web page that mentions “white-on-white crime”, there are 25 that mention “black-on-black crime”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So even with everyone killing mostly within their race whites are still more likely (8%) to kill a non white (Most likely black) person than a black person killing a white ?
> 
> Secondly it makes the worth of black life conditional. Conditional on good behaviour. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter. Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously. Compare Nicole Simpson to Trayvon Martin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one belittled the killing of Nicole Simpson by quoting white crime statistics, saying “white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?”
> 
> No one deflected by talking about white parenting or violence in white films.
> 
> No one made Nicole Simpson posters for target practice.
> 
> No one pretended to be a dead Nicole Simpson for laughs.
> 
> No one questioned Nicole Simpson’s character – or her choice in clothing.
> 
> You're argument misses the point that the injustice was not that he was killed by someone not black, but that the police, and now the courts, let his killer get away with it, due in part to the racism of a white justice system.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> nteresting concept. You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy? How do you explain the following then? The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators. How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You quote stats from the FBI ?
> 
> The FBI have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK
> 
> The FBI have a history with black people of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planting false stories in the press.
> 
> Planting false witnesses in court trials.
> 
> Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
> 
> Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
> 
> Got people fired at work.
> 
> Breaking up marriages.
> 
> Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
> 
> Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
> 
> Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
> 
> Committing murder.
> 
> They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.
> 
> They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_
> 
> Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.
> 
> The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.
> 
> Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover who was one of his top FBI Agents. Also the FBI wrote an anonymous letter to Martin Luther King encouraging him to kill himself ?
> 
> Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.
> 
> That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.
> 
> Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S
> 
> Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.
> 
> So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.
> 
> And these are your sources for your facts ? Right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's amazing to me is that you ignore what was said in my comments and continue to repeat a point you have made. This shows that you have no rebuttal and only want to make their point and argue back and forth.
> 
> Black people discuss crime in urban communities often.
> 
> Home | Stopping the Spread of Violence | Cure Violence
> 
> But you don’t know this because you know hardly any black people and haven’t spent time yourself in those communities. And you most likely don’t read or listen to black media, where not only are such issues covered, but the efforts made by people in the community to address those problems are also highlighted;
> 
> Needless to say you don’t know about groups like the Nation of Islam, which have a long track record of effective anti-crime initiatives in urban communities (and a history of getting black men with records moving in a more productive direction), And you don’t know about folks like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, who has been involved multiple initiatives aimed at addressing violence and crime on the South Side Chicago
> 
> Like black mothers trying to work two jobs to support their kids, without childcare, without adequate health care, having to choose between buying them clothes for school or paying a heating bill.
> 
> Like kids who persevere against all odds, going to schools to learn and finding not enough textbooks, or buildings that are crumbling, and yet they still show up every day, hoping to fill their minds with knowledge.
> 
> Like elderly women in public housing who look out for everyone’s children, whether or not they are their own, because they see them as a treasure and vital resource in the community.
> 
> Like ministers who run day care programs, and job training programs, and whose churches are involved in rehabilitating housing for low-income families but the media does not report on that. Nope. They only come in when someone get's blasted
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you aim to do about all these white supremacist in Law enforcement ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people and the Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" or Cali Police sympathizingwith white supremacist and Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida getting caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are chiefs of police and sheriffs saying and doing this and the chief of a police union
> 
> So planting evidence, creating bogus stats about black people and framing black people would not be a far stretch and these are just the ones who have been "outed" there are no doubt scores of other chiefs of police who think just like them and think like you, but have not openly shown themselves
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know why I think a cop killing of a black person causes a "fuss"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop acting like you care if a black person kills another black person.
> 
> You don't
> 
> I guess white people are the only people in America, that can be outraged about more than one tragedy, within their own racial group.
> 
> White people were outraged about the sandy hook shooting of white men and children and also equally outraged about the Aurora theater shooting of white people by white psychopath, James Eagan Holmes.
> 
> But why ? White kill each other all the time. No ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because YOUR leaders don't want people asking what they're doing to stop the thing that's REALLY hurting your community!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's stop right there. Who is my leader ? Who is the black leader ?
Click to expand...


Did you really just compare Nicole Brown Simpson's murder by OJ Simpson with Trayvon Martin's death by George Zimmerman?  Wow...that might be one of the more tone deaf posts EVER!

Do you not grasp that OJ Simpson LITERALLY got away with murder because of racism?  That he was able to slaughter two people in about as brutal a fashion as possible...had overwhelming evidence that he was guilty...yet walked because Johnny Cochran spun a total racist myth that the LA Police department framed him?

And then you go right back to your tired claim that it's whites killing blacks that are perpetuating "white supremacy" in America...and question the validity of FBI statistics because the FBI used to be racist under J. Edgar Hoover?  That's like claiming Atlanta is a racist city now because they used to only have white elected officials!  Those FBI statistics aren't flawed and you know it!  You want to question them because you don't have a valid response to how absurd it is that you're worried about the 1% of blacks that are being killed by Police while you ignore the 89% that are killed by other blacks!


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> 
> 
> Crime stats are just numbers. Numbers that again can be skewed. They show arrest not convictions.
> 
> Crime is mostly intra-racial. That means there will always be way more black-on-black crime than white-on-black crime. It's true that 94% of black murders are black-on-black but it's also true that 86% of white murders are white-on-white.
> 
> Most crime in America is white-on-white. Yet for every web page that mentions “white-on-white crime” there are 25 that mention “black-on-black crime”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even when you look at these stats which shows everyone killing mostly within their race even then whites are still more likely (8%) to kill a non white (Most likely black) person than a black person killing a white.
> 
> Secondly you make the worth of black life conditional. Conditional on good behaviour. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control then we can act as if our lives matter. Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken as absolute. Compare Nicole Simpson to Trayvon Martin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one belittled the killing of Nicole Simpson by quoting white crime statistics. No one said _“White people kill each other all the time. What’s the big deal?”_
> 
> No one deflected by talking about white parenting or violence in white films.
> 
> No one made Nicole Simpson posters for target practice.
> 
> No one pretended to be a dead Nicole Simpson for laughs.
> 
> No one questioned Nicole Simpson’s character or her choice in clothing.
> 
> You're argument misses the point that the injustice was not that he was killed by someone not black, but that the police, and the courts, let his killer get away with it, due in part to the racism of a white justice system.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept. You think white's killing innocent black people is "essential" to maintain a system of white supremacy? How do you explain the following then? The most recent data available from the FBI (which is for 2015) indicates that 89.3 percent of black murder victims that year were killed by black perpetrators. How is it exactly that white supremacists are making blacks murder each other? What strange power is it that they have over your minds to accomplish THAT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FBI is part of the system of white supremacy.
> 
> The FBI have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK
> 
> The FBI have a history with black people of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planting false stories in the press.
> 
> Planting false witnesses in court trials.
> 
> Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
> 
> Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
> 
> Got people fired at work.
> 
> Breaking up marriages.
> 
> Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
> 
> Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
> 
> Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
> 
> Committing murder.
> 
> They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.
> 
> They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_
> 
> Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.
> 
> The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.
> 
> Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover who was one of his top FBI Agents. Also the FBI wrote an anonymous letter to Martin Luther King encouraging him to kill himself ?
> 
> Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.
> 
> That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.
> 
> Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S
> 
> Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.
> 
> So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.
> 
> And these are your sources for your facts ? Right ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's amazing to me is that you ignore what was said in my comments and continue to repeat a point you have made. This shows that you have no rebuttal and only want to make their point and argue back and forth.
> 
> Not that I should even say this but black people discuss crime and try tackle it in urban communities often.
> 
> Home | Stopping the Spread of Violence | Cure Violence
> Save our Streets in New York
> Baltimore Safe Streets
> Philidelphia Cease Fire
> 
> And I can many, many, many more stuff like this going on in every state in the USA
> 
> But you don’t know this because you know hardly any black people and haven’t spent time yourself in those communities. And you most likely don’t read or listen to black media, where not only are such issues covered, but the efforts made by people in the community to address those problems are also highlighted;
> 
> Needless to say you don’t know about groups like the Nation of Islam, which have a long track record of effective anti-crime initiatives in urban communities (and a history of getting black men with records moving in a more productive direction), And you don’t know about folks like the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, who has been involved multiple initiatives aimed at addressing violence and crime on the South Side Chicago
> 
> Like black mothers trying to work two jobs to support their kids, without childcare, without adequate health care, having to choose between buying them clothes for school or paying a heating bill.
> 
> Like kids who persevere against all odds, going to schools to learn and finding not enough textbooks, or buildings that are crumbling, and yet they still show up every day, hoping to fill their minds with knowledge.
> 
> Like elderly women in public housing who look out for everyone’s children, whether or not they are their own, because they see them as a treasure and vital resource in the community.
> 
> Like ministers who run day care programs, and job training programs, and whose churches are involved in rehabilitating housing for low-income families but the media does not report on that. Nope. They only come in when someone get's blasted
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you aim to do about all these white supremacist in Law enforcement ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people and the Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" or Cali Police sympathizingwith white supremacist and Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida getting caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are chiefs of police and sheriffs saying and doing this and the chief of a police union
> 
> So planting evidence, creating bogus stats about black people and framing black people would not be a far stretch and these are just the ones who have been "outed" there are no doubt scores of other chiefs of police who think just like them and think like you, but have not openly shown themselves
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know why I think a cop killing of a black person causes a "fuss"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop acting like you care if a black person kills another black person.
> 
> You don't
> 
> I guess white people are the only people in America, that can be outraged about more than one tragedy, within their own racial group.
> 
> White people were outraged about the sandy hook shooting of white men and children and also equally outraged about the Aurora theater shooting of white people by white psychopath, James Eagan Holmes.
> 
> But why ? White kill each other all the time. No ?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because YOUR leaders don't want people asking what they're doing to stop the thing that's REALLY hurting your community!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's stop right there. Who is my leader ? Who is the black leader ?
Click to expand...


I said your "leaders" plural not singular!  Are you now claiming that the black community has none?  You get less intelligent by the post!


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle said:


> Those FBI statistics aren't flawed and you know it! You want to question them because you don't have a valid response to how absurd it is that you're worried about the 1% of blacks that are being killed by Police while you ignore the 89% that are killed by other blacks!



​


----------



## Oldstyle

AveryJarhman said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know why I think a cop killing of a black person causes a "fuss"? It's because YOUR leaders don't want people asking what they're doing to stop the thing that's REALLY hurting your community! It's a classic case of using diversion to shift blame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Oldstyle. Respectfully, I'm certain both of us are aware a "thing" is not causing great harm to black American people.
> 
> *Mental illness* born from *HATE *Tupac speaks about is harming way too many fellow citizens who *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* experience a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!
> 
> The Late Illogical Thinking "Pro Black" minded Ms. Korryn Gaines- An Emotionally Ill American Grievously Harmed by America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse & Neglect....and continuing the cycle of hate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 244019​
> Peace.
Click to expand...


So let me get this straight...blacks are responsible for 89% of the blacks killed in America...but it's not their fault because they are "emotionally ill" as a result of America's culture of African American child abuse & neglect?

Let's explore that...shall we?  Who WOULD be at fault?  Who is at fault for demeaning government handouts and the resulting dependency that accompanies them?  Who is at fault for a culture of community violence?  You use Tupac as an example to emulate...yet Tupac glorified Thug Life.  Does he bear some of the responsibility for glorifying criminal behavior?  Or are you making the case that the black community isn't responsible for any of their own accepted norms?


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> ...had overwhelming evidence that he was guilty...yet walked because Johnny Cochran spun a total myth that the LA Police department framed him?


Overwhelming evidence ?

What are you talking about ?

There was no motive. There was no witness. There was no murder weapon.

Here is a transcript of a letter Nicole wrote to OJ trying to get back with him. The prosecution didn't allow this in court. The letter Nicole wrote to OJ destroys your and prosecution jealous rage card motive. That's why the prosecution didn't allow it










Oldstyle said:


> Did you really just compare Nicole Brown Simpson's murder by OJ Simpson with Trayvon Martin's death by George Zimmerman?  Wow...that might be one of the more tone deaf posts EVER!


OJ Simpson was 100% innocent.

When they asked the lead detective (Mark Fuhrman who was a racist) did he plant evidence, he say he pleads the 5th..That equals NOT GUILTY. What you fail to realize was the moment the LAPD broke the chain of blood evidence, that put doubt in the case. The job of the defense isn’t to prove innocence, but punch holes in the prosecution’s case. The LAPD is rotten to the core when it comes to setting black men up. Elmer Geronimo Pratt was in prison for nearly 30 years because the LAPD set him up.

But you believe OJ got up that day, put on a sweat suit with a skull cap and some bruno magi shoes, drove to his ex wife house and killed her and another person he didn't know would be there, and didn't get any bruises on his face or body, and caught a flight afterward ?

You can say they found blood DNA on OJ's property. But they fail to mention it all had EDTA in it. 

*EDTA is a chemical used in stored blood. *

EDTA isn't found naturally in the body in significant quantities. The fact the blood samples had it proves blood was planted. To this day no one can explain how OJ's blood samples had all those EDTA chemicals in it.





​


Oldstyle said:


> Do you not grasp that OJ Simpson LITERALLY got away with murder because of racism?


Do you not grasp when they asked Mark Furhman if he planted the glove. He refused to answer the question on the grounds it might incriminate him.

*Just let that soak in. *

OJ Simpson didn't kill anybody.

Mark Fuhrman wasn't just a white supremacist. He was a white extremist. These are Fuhrman words about planting evidence on blacks.






*This was the lead detective in the case in the OJ Simpson case*



Oldstyle said:


> That he was able to slaughter two people in about as brutal a fashion as possible



Nicole & Ron had several other friends who were killed around the same time. One was Ron Goldman's former employer Brett Cantor (center). Brett Cantor was killed with a knife and nearly decapitated a year before Ron & Nicole were killed in the same way









Oldstyle said:


> And then you go right back to your tired claim that it's whites killing blacks that are perpetuating "white supremacy" in America...and question the validity of FBI statistics because the FBI used to be racist under J. Edgar Hoover?  That's like claiming Atlanta is a racist city now because they used to only have white elected officials!  Those FBI statistics aren't flawed and you know it!  You want to question them because you don't have a valid response to how absurd it is that you're worried about the 1% of blacks that are being killed by Police while you ignore the 89% that are killed by other blacks!


I believe that we live in a system of white supremacy which creates fake stats about black people all the time.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> I said your "leaders" plural not singular!  Are you now claiming that the black community has none?  You get less intelligent by the post!


I never claimed anything. You're the person who was talking about black leaders. So my point is, name them ?


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...had overwhelming evidence that he was guilty...yet walked because Johnny Cochran spun a total myth that the LA Police department framed him?
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelming evidence ?
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> There was no motive. There was no witness. There was no murder weapon.
> 
> Here is a transcript of a letter Nicole wrote to OJ trying to get back with him. The prosecution didn't allow this in court. The letter Nicole wrote to OJ destroys your and prosecution jealous rage card motive. That's why the prosecution didn't allow it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just compare Nicole Brown Simpson's murder by OJ Simpson with Trayvon Martin's death by George Zimmerman?  Wow...that might be one of the more tone deaf posts EVER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OJ Simpson was 100% innocent.
> 
> When they asked the lead detective (Mark Fuhrman who was a racist) did he plant evidence, he say he pleads the 5th..That equals NOT GUILTY. What you fail to realize was the moment the LAPD broke the chain of blood evidence, that put doubt in the case. The job of the defense isn’t to prove innocence, but punch holes in the prosecution’s case. The LAPD is rotten to the core when it comes to setting black men up. Elmer Geronimo Pratt was in prison for nearly 30 years because the LAPD set him up.
> 
> But you believe OJ got up that day, put on a sweat suit with a skull cap and some bruno magi shoes, drove to his ex wife house and killed her and another person he didn't know would be there, and didn't get any bruises on his face or body, and caught a flight afterward ?
> 
> You can say they found blood DNA on OJ's property. But they fail to mention it all had EDTA in it.
> 
> *EDTA is a chemical used in stored blood. *
> 
> EDTA isn't found naturally in the body in significant quantities. The fact the blood samples had it proves blood was planted. To this day no one can explain how OJ's blood samples had all those EDTA chemicals in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not grasp that OJ Simpson LITERALLY got away with murder because of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not grasp when they asked Mark Furhman if he planted the glove. He refused to answer the question on the grounds it might incriminate him.
> 
> *Just let that soak in. *
> 
> OJ Simpson didn't kill anybody.
> 
> Mark Fuhrman wasn't just a white supremacist. He was a white extremist. These are Fuhrman words about planting evidence on blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This was the lead detective in the case in the OJ Simpson case*
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That he was able to slaughter two people in about as brutal a fashion as possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nicole & Ron had several other friends who were killed around the same time. One was Ron Goldman's former employer Brett Cantor (center). Brett Cantor was killed with a knife and nearly decapitated a year before Ron & Nicole were killed in the same way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to your tired claim that it's whites killing blacks that are perpetuating "white supremacy" in America...and question the validity of FBI statistics because the FBI used to be racist under J. Edgar Hoover?  That's like claiming Atlanta is a racist city now because they used to only have white elected officials!  Those FBI statistics aren't flawed and you know it!  You want to question them because you don't have a valid response to how absurd it is that you're worried about the 1% of blacks that are being killed by Police while you ignore the 89% that are killed by other blacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that we live in a system of white supremacy which creates fake stats about black people all the time.
Click to expand...


Unbelievable...you didn't watch that trial...did you?  You've got blinders on.  You see nothing but what you want to see.  OJ Simpson is as guilty of murder as anyone who ever committed the act but he walked because Johnny Cochran used "racism" as the reason why the jury should ignore a mountain of evidence that placed Simpson at the scene.  You think OJ was 100% innocent?  Explain his book "If I did it"!


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said your "leaders" plural not singular!  Are you now claiming that the black community has none?  You get less intelligent by the post!
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed anything. You're the person who was talking about black leaders. So my point is, name them ?
Click to expand...


You want a list of black leaders?  To what end?  You don't have a point...you have a diversion!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Unbelievable...you didn't watch that trial...did you?  You've got blinders on.  You see nothing but what you want to see.  OJ Simpson is as guilty of murder as anyone who ever committed the act but


When you look at the facts of the case, it was impossible for OJ to have committed those crimes.

And why is it that you speak about how "_wrong"_ the jury was on the OJ case but you never mention the jury in the Rodney King case who were _“wrong”_ for their not guilty verdict?


Oldstyle said:


> he walked because Johnny Cochran used "racism" as the reason why the jury should ignore a mountain of evidence that placed Simpson at the scene.  You think OJ was 100% innocent?  Explain his book "If I did it"!


Johnny Cochran was an educated attorney and he received more death threats than OJ. So even when we are "educated" we are still under the system of white supremacy. So why not focus on replacing that system with a system of justice?


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable...you didn't watch that trial...did you?  You've got blinders on.  You see nothing but what you want to see.  OJ Simpson is as guilty of murder as anyone who ever committed the act but
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at the facts of the case, it was impossible for OJ to have committed those crimes.
> 
> And why is it that you speak about how "_wrong"_ the jury was on the OJ case but you all never mention the jury in the Rodney King case who were _“wrong”_ for their not guilty verdict?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> he walked because Johnny Cochran used "racism" as the reason why the jury should ignore a mountain of evidence that placed Simpson at the scene.  You think OJ was 100% innocent?  Explain his book "If I did it"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnny Cochran was an educated attorney and he received more death threats than OJ. So even when we are "educated" we are still under the system of white supremacy. So why not focus on replacing that system with a system of justice?
Click to expand...


Why then was Simpson found guilty in a civil trial?


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> You want a list of black leaders?  To what end?  You don't have a point...you have a diversion!


Yes, Who are these black leaders ? Probably list a bunch of white ass kissing black sell outs


----------



## Oldstyle

OJ did it.  He as much as admitted that he did it in his book.  The LA Police weren't out to get OJ Simpson!  They used to attend cookouts at his house for god's sake!  They covered his ass when he beat the shit out of his wife in jealous rages!


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a list of black leaders?  To what end?  You don't have a point...you have a diversion!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Who are these black leaders ? Probably list a bunch of white ass kissing black sell outs
Click to expand...


You won't get an argument from me on that, Paul.  You'll have to explain why the black community kept sending those "sell outs" back to positions of power year after year when it's pretty obvious that they cared more about enriching themselves than enriching the community that they were from!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> OJ did it.  He as much as admitted that he did it in his book.  The LA Police weren't out to get OJ Simpson!  They used to attend cookouts at his house for god's sake!  They covered his ass when he beat the shit out of his wife in jealous rages!


Nicole Simpson's sister Denise Brown was dating a mafia hitman named Anthony Fiato. This gives u an idea of the circles they ran in






Ron Goldman had defense wounds on his hands yet OJ had ZERO injuries on his body (except a cut on his finger from a glass at a hotel )






Other waiters from the Mezzaluna Restaurant where Ron Goldman worked, were killed in a similar manner. Look up Michael Nigg


----------



## Oldstyle

Ah yes...the cut on his finger from a broken glass in Chicago?  Did you see where that cut was on his knuckle, Paul?  How do you cut yourself there...with a drinking glass that broke?  Funny how nobody ever found a broken glass in OJ's room in Chicago!  Funny how the bag he took with him to Chicago never came back with him!  Must be in the same place as the broken glass...right, Paul!  (eye roll)


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a list of black leaders?  To what end?  You don't have a point...you have a diversion!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Who are these black leaders ? Probably list a bunch of white ass kissing black sell outs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't get an argument from me on that, Paul.  You'll have to explain why the black community kept sending those "sell outs" back to positions of power year after year when it's pretty obvious that they cared more about enriching themselves than enriching the community that they were from!
Click to expand...

Those black people are chosen by the white supremacists. 

Take Obama. He did not come and say "I'm gonna be president of the USA and there ain't nothing you whites can do about it"

He didn't come in like that.

No group that is smart enough to be in power is stupid enough to educate, nominate, and finance someone who wants to destroy or diminish their power.

He didn't come in a black agenda. 

Martin Luther King and Malcolm X came from the streets, from the BLACK grassroots and were selected BY black people and who were ultimately punished (murdered) — not rewarded with cushy book deals, Harvard degrees and high political offices.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle said:


> So let me get this straight...blacks are responsible for 89% of the blacks killed in America...but it's not their fault because they are "emotionally ill" as a result of America's culture of African American child abuse & neglect?



Of course someone(s) is a fault when murder occurs, to suggest otherwise is crazy.

Though after spending 12 years as a Brooklyn, NY cop regularly witnessing how *SELFISH*, unloving, uncaring, incompetent, apathetic, mostly single mother parenting affects kids, I'm certain medical professionals are not fibbing when telling us Childhood Trauma is a real potentially life scarring medical disease with extremely unhealthy, sometimes deadly consequences...like ppl committing murder as well as other people or community harming acts.

As for Tupac, sadly, I've met countless abused, abandon, neglected and maltreated teens no different from him. 

Frankly, unless you sit down with and listened to, or witness kids hating everyone, in some cases even their mothers, I believe it's difficult for most folks to empathize with an angry frustrated, emotionally abandon young human being believing they have not been loved and cared for by their own moms.

These are my opinions, supported by credible medical research and evidence. I can't make people believe and accept this evidence, especially folks prone to embracing ignorance and hate.

​
Peace.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable...you didn't watch that trial...did you?  You've got blinders on.  You see nothing but what you want to see.  OJ Simpson is as guilty of murder as anyone who ever committed the act but
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at the facts of the case, it was impossible for OJ to have committed those crimes.
> 
> And why is it that you speak about how "_wrong"_ the jury was on the OJ case but you never mention the jury in the Rodney King case who were _“wrong”_ for their not guilty verdict?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> he walked because Johnny Cochran used "racism" as the reason why the jury should ignore a mountain of evidence that placed Simpson at the scene.  You think OJ was 100% innocent?  Explain his book "If I did it"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnny Cochran was an educated attorney and he received more death threats than OJ. So even when we are "educated" we are still under the system of white supremacy. So why not focus on replacing that system with a system of justice?
Click to expand...

Paul has the intellect and objectivety of an OJ juror and the lacks the insight to realize it. He is low-life even by the standards of his race pimp peers.


----------



## Oldstyle

AveryJarhman said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight...blacks are responsible for 89% of the blacks killed in America...but it's not their fault because they are "emotionally ill" as a result of America's culture of African American child abuse & neglect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course someone(s) is a fault when murder occurs, to suggest otherwise is crazy.
> 
> Though after spending 12 years as a Brooklyn, NY cop regularly witnessing how *SELFISH*, unloving, uncaring, incompetent, apathetic, mostly single mother parenting affects kids, I'm certain medical professionals are not fibbing when telling us Childhood Trauma is a real potentially life scarring medical disease with extremely unhealthy, sometimes deadly consequences...like ppl committing murder as well as other people or community harming acts.
> 
> As for Tupac, sadly, I've met countless abused, abandon, neglected and maltreated teens no different from him.
> 
> Frankly, unless you sit down with and listened to, or witness kids hating everyone, in some cases even their mothers, I believe it's difficult for most folks to empathize with an angry frustrated, emotionally abandon young human being believing they have not been loved and cared for by their own moms.
> 
> These are my opinions, supported by credible medical research and evidence. I can't make people believe and accept this evidence, especially folks prone to embracing ignorance and hate.
> 
> View attachment 244022​
> Peace.
Click to expand...


I'm not denying there is a problem with kids not being raised properly, Avery...but I'm looking at what the root causes are for single mother families in the black community and I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!  Until you address THOSE issues then you know as well as I do that the problem is not going to get better!


----------



## Paul Essien

So actor Liam Neeson says he wanted to kill a black man because a black man raped his friend  ?

Hey !! Oldstyle What's wrong with you white people ?










FK ALL THAT "_I'm sorry. It was stupid_" shit that he's now saying 

He DID act on his feelings. He went out for a week looking for a Black person to instigate an altercation with to kill. He just couldn’t find one

He wanted a black person to approach him. Very important detail. 

If his friend told him that she was raped by a white man (_And bear in mind the friend just told Liam that she was raped by a black man. Keep in mind white women have history of lying about black men raping them_)






then he wouldn't have went roaming the streets hoping to exact revenge on random white people. He was the embodiment of racism. He is honest though, i'll give him that. 

The fact is black people are not hard to find in the USA. If he wanted to find some brothers, he could have easily went to the hood. What he really means is, he was looking for a "_soft target Black male who wouldn't be able to defend himself and give him that work back_" 

White Supremacists are really cowards at heart

He got a taste of what we go through when racist whites fk us over but he couldn’t take it. Yet we endure it all of our lives. His case just shows how easy white people have it.

The funniest thing is him saying _"I'm ashamed to say that"_. MFer, you ain't ashamed of shit! LOL, Stop the BSing.  He wanted to provoke an altercation in order to murder a black person. That's the exact blueprint George Zimmerman used.

*How Black People Should Look At Liam Neeson From Now On*






Finally when you read the article he still doesn’t realize what he was doing was racist (lmao) He just thinks revenge isn’t worth it. He still thinks killing any black person would be revenge for a specific black man raping his friend.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> So actor Liam Neeson says he wanted to kill a black man because a black man raped his friend  ?
> 
> Hey !! Oldstyle What's wrong with you white people ?
> 
> View attachment 244070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FK ALL THAT "_I'm sorry. It was stupid_" shit that he's now saying
> 
> He DID act on his feelings. He went out for a week looking for a Black person to instigate an altercation with to kill. He just couldn’t find one
> 
> He wanted a black person to approach him. Very important detail.
> 
> If his friend told him that she was raped by a white man (_And bear in mind the friend just told Liam that she was raped by a black man. Keep in mind white women have history of lying about black men raping them_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he wouldn't have went roaming the streets hoping to exact revenge on random white people. He was the embodiment of racism. He is honest though, i'll give him that.
> 
> The fact is black people are not hard to find in the USA. If he wanted to find some brothers, he could have easily went to the hood. What he really means is, he was looking for a "_soft target Black male who wouldn't be able to defend himself and give him that work back_"
> 
> White Supremacists are really cowards at heart
> 
> He got a taste of what we go through when racist whites fk us over but he couldn’t take it. Yet we endure it all of our lives. His case just shows how easy white people have it.
> 
> The funniest thing is him saying _"I'm ashamed to say that"_. MFer, you ain't ashamed of shit! LOL, Stop the BSing.  He wanted to provoke an altercation in order to murder a black person. That's the exact blueprint George Zimmerman used.
> 
> *How Black People Should Look At Liam Neeson From Now On*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally when you read the article he still doesn’t realize what he was doing was racist (lmao) He just thinks revenge isn’t worth it. He still thinks killing any black person would be revenge for a specific black man raping his friend.



First of all...Northern Ireland isn't America...so why are you bringing up what someone did in another country years ago to justify your nonsense that the real issue that the black community faces is blacks being killed by police officers when 1% of blacks killed are killed by law enforcement and 89% are killed by other blacks?


----------



## Oldstyle

As for what Neeson said?  He said he went out in the streets with a cosh hoping that some black person would start something with him so that he could kill them.  He didn't say he was out to kill "any" black person!  You aren't very good at word comprehension...are you, Paul!

By the way...George Zimmerman didn't "provoke" a confrontation simply because he followed someone at a distance.  That confrontation happened because Trayvon Martin decided to make it happen!  He went back...sought out the man who'd been following him but had lost him...and attacked him.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable...you didn't watch that trial...did you?  You've got blinders on.  You see nothing but what you want to see.  OJ Simpson is as guilty of murder as anyone who ever committed the act but
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at the facts of the case, it was impossible for OJ to have committed those crimes.
> 
> And why is it that you speak about how "_wrong"_ the jury was on the OJ case but you never mention the jury in the Rodney King case who were _“wrong”_ for their not guilty verdict?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> he walked because Johnny Cochran used "racism" as the reason why the jury should ignore a mountain of evidence that placed Simpson at the scene.  You think OJ was 100% innocent?  Explain his book "If I did it"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnny Cochran was an educated attorney and he received more death threats than OJ. So even when we are "educated" we are still under the system of white supremacy. So why not focus on replacing that system with a system of justice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul has the intellect and objectivety of an OJ juror and the lacks the insight to realize it. He is low-life even by the standards of his race pimp peers.
Click to expand...

The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people have been the main evil. 

I don't expect you to feel for black people the way I do. The same way I don't feel for white people the way you do.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight...blacks are responsible for 89% of the blacks killed in America...but it's not their fault because they are "emotionally ill" as a result of America's culture of African American child abuse & neglect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course someone(s) is a fault when murder occurs, to suggest otherwise is crazy.
> 
> Though after spending 12 years as a Brooklyn, NY cop regularly witnessing how *SELFISH*, unloving, uncaring, incompetent, apathetic, mostly single mother parenting affects kids, I'm certain medical professionals are not fibbing when telling us Childhood Trauma is a real potentially life scarring medical disease with extremely unhealthy, sometimes deadly consequences...like ppl committing murder as well as other people or community harming acts.
> 
> As for Tupac, sadly, I've met countless abused, abandon, neglected and maltreated teens no different from him.
> 
> Frankly, unless you sit down with and listened to, or witness kids hating everyone, in some cases even their mothers, I believe it's difficult for most folks to empathize with an angry frustrated, emotionally abandon young human being believing they have not been loved and cared for by their own moms.
> 
> These are my opinions, supported by credible medical research and evidence. I can't make people believe and accept this evidence, especially folks prone to embracing ignorance and hate.
> 
> View attachment 244022​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying there is a problem with kids not being raised properly, Avery...but I'm looking at what the root causes are for single mother families in the black community and I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!  Until you address THOSE issues then you know as well as I do that the problem is not going to get better!
Click to expand...


#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions

Hello, Oldstyle. It's true flawed welfare programs, as well as the 1960s first wave American Feminist movement encouraged fatherless families.

However, OS, over the past four years I've spent a good deal of time listening to video broadcasts produced by quite a few black Americans discussing women and fatherless kids.

Frankly, when I couple my own 12 yrs experience witnessing teen girls raising fatherless kids, with information gleaned from video broadcasts, there is no doubt a large population of black American women have intentionally removed men from their homes, preferring Uncle Sam or Child Support Payments support and offer happiness the children they create out of selfishness and immaturity, instead of creating life born from the love between a man and a women.

OS, quite a few times I heard female callers to live call in shows express the following sentiment, "He got me pregnant so now he's got to pay. It don't matter if he wants the kid or not, he got me pregnant and he gots to pay!"

Conversely I heard  MANY men calling online broadcasts stating they had no intention of making a baby with anyone and want nothing to with the hoe he smashed for sex, nothing more.

Here is the perfect example of the hate, ignorance and what I believe is mental illness suffered by far too many American mothers of African descent.

If you can stand listening to more than a few minutes of this mother's maddening insanity, belittling the man she duped into getting her pregnant at the behest of her real boyfirned who is currently doing some prison time. And then publicly releasing a video clowning and laughing at him because she going to put him on child support payments.... :GRRR:

Ratchet behavior like this causes women to get hurt or go missing, forever. It also causes, in many cases, little kids to mature into emotionally crippled teens and adults.


In the following vid Ms. Jazzyslim addresses the issue of girls and women SELFISHLY making babies, as well as other issues regarding apparent delusional, emotionally troubled females.

"Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"

____
Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005

"On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shvt...."


More criticism of the "AVERAGE" black American female:

"Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014


"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri


OS, the bottomline, we should be seeking solutions to this HEALTH and social issue.

Sadly, Democrats and liberals NEED black Americans to survive, they require shouts of racism which they knowingly prosper and benefit from.

While more grounded or conservative Americans are scared sh!tless of being criticized, intimidated, threatened and harassed as RACIST if they dare speak about our Nation's large numbers black American mothers dismally failing to place ABOVE ALL ELSE their children's emotional needs.

I do know two Americans who could make a big difference, though apparently they'd prefer stirring the pot, than speaking truths that certainly will harm their legacy as American's First Cool Presidential Couple.

​
Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


>



​
*"I would have never been able to do this work if I had come into this world with a mother who stayed, who nurtured me in a healthy way." *~Dr. Stacey Patton, Ph.D., Professor, Author, Child Abuse & Violence Researcher


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


There cannot be any such thing as "white privilege" in a society that discriminates against whites (ex. Affirmative Action).  Actually, there is black privilege, of which whites are the victims.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> There is no discrimination and just because you wrote something down it doesnt count as being documented.
> 
> And you are a lice head.


You're a silly liar not worth debating


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com


BULLSHIT!  For every one white woman helped by Affirmative Action, there are vastly many more harmed by it.

1. Those discriminated against because of being white.

2.  Daughters, wives, and mothers, of white men being discriminated against.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Which was why AA was instituted. Whites wouldn't hire Blacks or other so called "minorities" that were better qualified. These whites are afraid of a level playing field.


But blacks won't hire whites.  And AA discriminates against whites. Whites need to receive reparations$$$$$$ to compensate them for 50 years of black privilege being exercised against them.

 But the government shouldn't pay those reparations.  YOU should pay it, out of your own pocket, and other anti-white racists like yourself.  You should also be arrested for violation of the 1964 civil tights laws, and be required to watch Donald Trump speeches, Ann Coulter, and Lou Dobbs, and then be quizzed on them afterward, to gain time off from your sentence of 20 years.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny it. I am saying the blacks on these forums talk as if that the only problem with them getting ahead is because of whites, denying that there could be any other reason
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, the blacks who post here on U.S. Message Board have prospered *in spite *of racism.  Sometimes you all will speak of black people in general and then transpose your beliefs of blacks as a group to the posters here.  It doesn't translate very well.
Click to expand...

No, that pretty much describes how blacks on here talk about whites, as one entity, as if we are all the same.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...had overwhelming evidence that he was guilty...yet walked because Johnny Cochran spun a total myth that the LA Police department framed him?
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelming evidence ?
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> There was no motive. There was no witness. There was no murder weapon.
> 
> Here is a transcript of a letter Nicole wrote to OJ trying to get back with him. The prosecution didn't allow this in court. The letter Nicole wrote to OJ destroys your and prosecution jealous rage card motive. That's why the prosecution didn't allow it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just compare Nicole Brown Simpson's murder by OJ Simpson with Trayvon Martin's death by George Zimmerman?  Wow...that might be one of the more tone deaf posts EVER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OJ Simpson was 100% innocent.
> 
> When they asked the lead detective (Mark Fuhrman who was a racist) did he plant evidence, he say he pleads the 5th..That equals NOT GUILTY. What you fail to realize was the moment the LAPD broke the chain of blood evidence, that put doubt in the case. The job of the defense isn’t to prove innocence, but punch holes in the prosecution’s case. The LAPD is rotten to the core when it comes to setting black men up. Elmer Geronimo Pratt was in prison for nearly 30 years because the LAPD set him up.
> 
> But you believe OJ got up that day, put on a sweat suit with a skull cap and some bruno magi shoes, drove to his ex wife house and killed her and another person he didn't know would be there, and didn't get any bruises on his face or body, and caught a flight afterward ?
> 
> You can say they found blood DNA on OJ's property. But they fail to mention it all had EDTA in it.
> 
> *EDTA is a chemical used in stored blood. *
> 
> EDTA isn't found naturally in the body in significant quantities. The fact the blood samples had it proves blood was planted. To this day no one can explain how OJ's blood samples had all those EDTA chemicals in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not grasp that OJ Simpson LITERALLY got away with murder because of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not grasp when they asked Mark Furhman if he planted the glove. He refused to answer the question on the grounds it might incriminate him.
> 
> *Just let that soak in. *
> 
> OJ Simpson didn't kill anybody.
> 
> Mark Fuhrman wasn't just a white supremacist. He was a white extremist. These are Fuhrman words about planting evidence on blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This was the lead detective in the case in the OJ Simpson case*
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That he was able to slaughter two people in about as brutal a fashion as possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nicole & Ron had several other friends who were killed around the same time. One was Ron Goldman's former employer Brett Cantor (center). Brett Cantor was killed with a knife and nearly decapitated a year before Ron & Nicole were killed in the same way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to your tired claim that it's whites killing blacks that are perpetuating "white supremacy" in America...and question the validity of FBI statistics because the FBI used to be racist under J. Edgar Hoover?  That's like claiming Atlanta is a racist city now because they used to only have white elected officials!  Those FBI statistics aren't flawed and you know it!  You want to question them because you don't have a valid response to how absurd it is that you're worried about the 1% of blacks that are being killed by Police while you ignore the 89% that are killed by other blacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that we live in a system of white supremacy which creates fake stats about black people all the time.
Click to expand...

Of course you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> blunt...that's ridiculous!


How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?[/QUOTE]

Wow, you really are a dumb motherfucker.

Most racists are, so it's not surprising.

One of the most common issues with murder is the wider impact on communities. The desire for revenge by relatives and friends. (fellow gang members).  The potential of killing innocents in cross fire, destruction of property, loss of skills, etc.


You're clearly dumb as a rock, but the impact of murder runs deep, which is why CIVILIZED human cultures view it as the most heinous of crimes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Nah, that's what racist whites like you do.



Oh, so I lied about the race of the Flint leaders?

Nah, that was you. You want to blame the failings of a black run city on whites. You blame everything on whites. You're not grown up enough to take responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> [
> 
> I have to laugh at your dumb white ass calling me a klansman.
> 
> My credibility is just fine.



You have no credibility, Klansman.

You're just a racist little shithead with nothing to offer the world


----------



## protectionist

AKIP said:


> The problem is that you are not living in the "old country" where your parents were serfs, but blacks are still living in the lands and among the group of people who have been their oppressors.


Typical backwards, liberal media programming BS.  How can blacks be oppressed, when they are given *Affirmative Action* first shot at just about everything you can think of ?

Jobs, college admissions, college financial aid, job promotions, business loans, hell even NFL football players are mostly blacks, despite that they are a small % of the population.  Less qualified, but get the good jobs anyway.


----------



## Oldstyle

AveryJarhman said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight...blacks are responsible for 89% of the blacks killed in America...but it's not their fault because they are "emotionally ill" as a result of America's culture of African American child abuse & neglect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course someone(s) is a fault when murder occurs, to suggest otherwise is crazy.
> 
> Though after spending 12 years as a Brooklyn, NY cop regularly witnessing how *SELFISH*, unloving, uncaring, incompetent, apathetic, mostly single mother parenting affects kids, I'm certain medical professionals are not fibbing when telling us Childhood Trauma is a real potentially life scarring medical disease with extremely unhealthy, sometimes deadly consequences...like ppl committing murder as well as other people or community harming acts.
> 
> As for Tupac, sadly, I've met countless abused, abandon, neglected and maltreated teens no different from him.
> 
> Frankly, unless you sit down with and listened to, or witness kids hating everyone, in some cases even their mothers, I believe it's difficult for most folks to empathize with an angry frustrated, emotionally abandon young human being believing they have not been loved and cared for by their own moms.
> 
> These are my opinions, supported by credible medical research and evidence. I can't make people believe and accept this evidence, especially folks prone to embracing ignorance and hate.
> 
> View attachment 244022​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying there is a problem with kids not being raised properly, Avery...but I'm looking at what the root causes are for single mother families in the black community and I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!  Until you address THOSE issues then you know as well as I do that the problem is not going to get better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> Hello, Oldstyle. It's true flawed welfare programs, as well as the 1960s first wave American Feminist movement encouraged fatherless families.
> 
> However, OS, over the past four years I've spent a good deal of time listening to video broadcasts produced by quite a few black Americans discussing women and fatherless kids.
> 
> Frankly, when I couple my own 12 yrs experience witnessing teen girls raising fatherless kids, with information gleaned from video broadcasts, there is no doubt a large population of black American women have intentionally removed men from their homes, preferring Uncle Sam or Child Support Payments support and offer happiness the children they create out of selfishness and immaturity, instead of creating life born from the love between a man and a women.
> 
> OS, quite a few times I heard female callers to live call in shows express the following sentiment, "He got me pregnant so now he's got to pay. It don't matter if he wants the kid or not, he got me pregnant and he gots to pay!"
> 
> Conversely I heard  MANY men calling online broadcasts stating they had no intention of making a baby with anyone and want nothing to with the hoe he smashed for sex, nothing more.
> 
> Here is the perfect example of the hate, ignorance and what I believe is mental illness suffered by far too many American mothers of African descent.
> 
> If you can stand listening to more than a few minutes of this mother's maddening insanity, belittling the man she duped into getting her pregnant at the behest of her real boyfirned who is currently doing some prison time. And then publicly releasing a video clowning and laughing at him because she going to put him on child support payments.... :GRRR:
> 
> Ratchet behavior like this causes women to get hurt or go missing, forever. It also causes, in many cases, little kids to mature into emotionally crippled teens and adults.
> 
> 
> In the following vid Ms. Jazzyslim addresses the issue of girls and women SELFISHLY making babies, as well as other issues regarding apparent delusional, emotionally troubled females.
> 
> "Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"
> 
> ____
> Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005
> 
> "On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shvt...."
> 
> 
> More criticism of the "AVERAGE" black American female:
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014
> 
> 
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> 
> OS, the bottomline, we should be seeking solutions to this HEALTH and social issue.
> 
> Sadly, Democrats and liberals NEED black Americans to survive, they require shouts of racism which they knowingly prosper and benefit from.
> 
> While more grounded or conservative Americans are scared sh!tless of being criticized, intimidated, threatened and harassed as RACIST if they dare speak about our Nation's large numbers black American mothers dismally failing to place ABOVE ALL ELSE their children's emotional needs.
> 
> I do know two Americans who could make a big difference, though apparently they'd prefer stirring the pot, than speaking truths that certainly will harm their legacy as American's First Cool Presidential Couple.
> 
> View attachment 244107​
> Peace.
Click to expand...


You may not have noticed, Avery but the Democratic Party has been quite busy catering to the Hispanic vote!  Hispanics just passed Blacks as the largest minority population in the US and that's growing by leaps and bounds.  I think Democrats have made a calculation that they don't need the black vote if they replace it with the Hispanic vote...which means the black community's political power is on the wane.  If you think Democrats ignore the problems in the black community except when it's election time NOW...just wait until a few years from now.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable...you didn't watch that trial...did you?  You've got blinders on.  You see nothing but what you want to see.  OJ Simpson is as guilty of murder as anyone who ever committed the act but
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at the facts of the case, it was impossible for OJ to have committed those crimes.
> 
> And why is it that you speak about how "_wrong"_ the jury was on the OJ case but you never mention the jury in the Rodney King case who were _“wrong”_ for their not guilty verdict?
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> he walked because Johnny Cochran used "racism" as the reason why the jury should ignore a mountain of evidence that placed Simpson at the scene.  You think OJ was 100% innocent?  Explain his book "If I did it"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johnny Cochran was an educated attorney and he received more death threats than OJ. So even when we are "educated" we are still under the system of white supremacy. So why not focus on replacing that system with a system of justice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul has the intellect and objectivety of an OJ juror and the lacks the insight to realize it. He is low-life even by the standards of his race pimp peers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people have been the main evil.
> 
> I don't expect you to feel for black people the way I do. The same way I don't feel for white people the way you do.
Click to expand...


You like history, Paul?  My great great grandfather was a Union infantry officer in the Civil War.  For the Massachusetts 54th Volunteer Infantry.  Gee...do you think that HE was a racist?  You seem to think that I am...based on nothing more than my skin color!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Oldstyle said:


> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!


What's the difference between when a person is killed by a criminal and when they're killed by the government? (the cops)


----------



## Meathead

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between when a person is killed by a criminal and when they're killed by the government? (the cops)
Click to expand...

Criminals kill blacks in astronomical numbers. Cops kill criminals in much more modest numbers.


----------



## protectionist

Meathead said:


> Criminals kill blacks in astronomical numbers. Cops kill criminals in much more modest numbers.


And generally, cops do it in self defense of themselves, or another person.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> You like history, Paul?  My great great grandfather was a Union infantry officer in the Civil War.  For the Massachusetts 54th Volunteer Infantry.  Gee...do you think that HE was a racist?  You seem to think that I am...based on nothing more than my skin color!


Was a white man in the 1860's racist ?

I don't know. I highly suspect that he was because that was the order the day. I don't give a crap if you proceed to tell me about some good deed your G.G.Grandfather done for a black soldier. White supremacists can do good. That does not mean they are good. I'm sure Hitler done some good in his life. 

*Even the devil does good. That does not mean he's good.*


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Trayvon Martin was killed for wearing a hoodie?  LOL  The young man was shot and killed because he attacked a neighborhood watch member and was sitting on top of him beating his ass.  Why do you race baiters even attempt to use him as an example of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man always deserves to be killed and shot.
> 
> We live in a system of white supremacy. What are you talking about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that a single individual who was viciously beating a man, deserved to be shot,
> 
> 
> is not saying all black men deserve to be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you lying, or is your racist hate so warping your perceptions, that you really believe that that is what he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So point out various examples black men or women who were shot and killed by some sort of law enforcement that did not deserve to be shot and killed ?
Click to expand...




Sounds like a waste of time. Let's assume that it has happened, at some point.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THERE IT IS. * The ultimate expression of racist thinking, SO blind to it, he can't see it at all in himself while finding it everywhere else!   In this guy's mind, how people affect and interact with each other is SOLELY determined by their SKIN color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what is implied here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
Click to expand...


Only if you are a dumb fuck white who wants it to be.


----------



## IM2

captkaos said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is ASSumed that every black is denied anything  because of race?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to happen to *EVERY* black person, the fact that it happens at all to *ANY *black person is what is at issue.  I often hear you claim that racism no longer exists in the U.S. but it does, it's never gone anywhere other than underground since the racists could face repercussions if they are openly racist, but it lives nonetheless.
> 
> I used to think you just have a very Polly Anna worldview but now I'm not so sure since this has been explained to you repeatedly.
> 
> Do you know what a suspicious activity report is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're a failure because of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that makes sense.  The only possible reason for my concen about people being subjected to racist acts that negatively impact their lives is because I'm the failure, not the people perpetuating the racist acts.
> 
> Your comment changes nothing regarding the veracity of my previous statements nor of the lack thereof in the responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has never occured to you that your failure could be for reasons other than racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like people just think you're an asshole and are probably going to cause issues HMMM!
Click to expand...


Try a new line white boy. She's more sucessful than your ass will ever be.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> As for what Neeson said?  He said he went out in the streets with a cosh hoping that some black person would start something with him so that he could kill them.  He didn't say he was out to kill "any" black person!  You aren't very good at word comprehension...are you, Paul!


I believe Liam Neeson has actually hurt maybe even killed black people and gotten away with it. To so publicly and matter factually talk about stalking and killing black men in black history month using the "big black rapist angle" is very suspect.


----------



## boedicca

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between when a person is killed by a criminal and when they're killed by the government? (the cops)
Click to expand...



Orders of magnitude more people are killed by criminals than by cops.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You like history, Paul?  My great great grandfather was a Union infantry officer in the Civil War.  For the Massachusetts 54th Volunteer Infantry.  Gee...do you think that HE was a racist?  You seem to think that I am...based on nothing more than my skin color!
> 
> 
> 
> Was a white man in the 1860's racist ?
> 
> I don't know. I highly suspect that he was because that was the order the day. I don't give a crap if you proceed to tell me about some good deed your G.G.Grandfather done for a black soldier. White supremacists can do good. That does not mean they are good. I'm sure Hitler done some good in his life.
> 
> *Even the devil does good. That does not mean he's good.*
Click to expand...


Look up the 54 Massachusetts, Paul.  You like history?  Learn some.  Learn what fate a white officer of a black Union regiment would be if he were captured by Confederate forces.  Then call my ancestor a white supremacist again!  Your ignorance is epic in proportion.


----------



## Oldstyle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between when a person is killed by a criminal and when they're killed by the government? (the cops)
Click to expand...


What's the difference between 1% and 89%?  Kind of a stupid question on your part, my friend!


----------



## captkaos

Oldstyle said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight...blacks are responsible for 89% of the blacks killed in America...but it's not their fault because they are "emotionally ill" as a result of America's culture of African American child abuse & neglect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course someone(s) is a fault when murder occurs, to suggest otherwise is crazy.
> 
> Though after spending 12 years as a Brooklyn, NY cop regularly witnessing how *SELFISH*, unloving, uncaring, incompetent, apathetic, mostly single mother parenting affects kids, I'm certain medical professionals are not fibbing when telling us Childhood Trauma is a real potentially life scarring medical disease with extremely unhealthy, sometimes deadly consequences...like ppl committing murder as well as other people or community harming acts.
> 
> As for Tupac, sadly, I've met countless abused, abandon, neglected and maltreated teens no different from him.
> 
> Frankly, unless you sit down with and listened to, or witness kids hating everyone, in some cases even their mothers, I believe it's difficult for most folks to empathize with an angry frustrated, emotionally abandon young human being believing they have not been loved and cared for by their own moms.
> 
> These are my opinions, supported by credible medical research and evidence. I can't make people believe and accept this evidence, especially folks prone to embracing ignorance and hate.
> 
> View attachment 244022​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying there is a problem with kids not being raised properly, Avery...but I'm looking at what the root causes are for single mother families in the black community and I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!  Until you address THOSE issues then you know as well as I do that the problem is not going to get better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> Hello, Oldstyle. It's true flawed welfare programs, as well as the 1960s first wave American Feminist movement encouraged fatherless families.
> 
> However, OS, over the past four years I've spent a good deal of time listening to video broadcasts produced by quite a few black Americans discussing women and fatherless kids.
> 
> Frankly, when I couple my own 12 yrs experience witnessing teen girls raising fatherless kids, with information gleaned from video broadcasts, there is no doubt a large population of black American women have intentionally removed men from their homes, preferring Uncle Sam or Child Support Payments support and offer happiness the children they create out of selfishness and immaturity, instead of creating life born from the love between a man and a women.
> 
> OS, quite a few times I heard female callers to live call in shows express the following sentiment, "He got me pregnant so now he's got to pay. It don't matter if he wants the kid or not, he got me pregnant and he gots to pay!"
> 
> Conversely I heard  MANY men calling online broadcasts stating they had no intention of making a baby with anyone and want nothing to with the hoe he smashed for sex, nothing more.
> 
> Here is the perfect example of the hate, ignorance and what I believe is mental illness suffered by far too many American mothers of African descent.
> 
> If you can stand listening to more than a few minutes of this mother's maddening insanity, belittling the man she duped into getting her pregnant at the behest of her real boyfirned who is currently doing some prison time. And then publicly releasing a video clowning and laughing at him because she going to put him on child support payments.... :GRRR:
> 
> Ratchet behavior like this causes women to get hurt or go missing, forever. It also causes, in many cases, little kids to mature into emotionally crippled teens and adults.
> 
> 
> In the following vid Ms. Jazzyslim addresses the issue of girls and women SELFISHLY making babies, as well as other issues regarding apparent delusional, emotionally troubled females.
> 
> "Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"
> 
> ____
> Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005
> 
> "On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shvt...."
> 
> 
> More criticism of the "AVERAGE" black American female:
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014
> 
> 
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> 
> OS, the bottomline, we should be seeking solutions to this HEALTH and social issue.
> 
> Sadly, Democrats and liberals NEED black Americans to survive, they require shouts of racism which they knowingly prosper and benefit from.
> 
> While more grounded or conservative Americans are scared sh!tless of being criticized, intimidated, threatened and harassed as RACIST if they dare speak about our Nation's large numbers black American mothers dismally failing to place ABOVE ALL ELSE their children's emotional needs.
> 
> I do know two Americans who could make a big difference, though apparently they'd prefer stirring the pot, than speaking truths that certainly will harm their legacy as American's First Cool Presidential Couple.
> 
> View attachment 244107​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not have noticed, Avery but the Democratic Party has been quite busy catering to the Hispanic vote!  Hispanics just passed Blacks as the largest minority population in the US and that's growing by leaps and bounds.  I think Democrats have made a calculation that they don't need the black vote if they replace it with the Hispanic vote...which means the black community's political power is on the wane.  If you think Democrats ignore the problems in the black community except when it's election time NOW...just wait until a few years from now.
Click to expand...

The Democratic Party needs a whole lot of new people to give free shit too for their vote, The People who come here illegally and want to stay and be given Citizenship are the new base of the Democratic party they normally don't speak English or understand the political implications of their vote since they come from 3rd world Socialist countries who's political systems are run on the basis and the people vote for the Candidate that promises the most free shit. What they get is poverty out of control Inflation and Joblessness why work the Govt will give me free shit. And most of the Immigrants coming here are uneducated and offer nothing but a burden on an already overburdened system  propagated y the Left


----------



## captkaos

Paul Essien said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there are people who feel that people's lives matter and affect them.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying white people care if a black person kills another black person ?
Click to expand...

Of course we care, we just care less when the Black community is doing nothing to remedy the problem and create strong families that fight crime , promote education and say no to the "thug Life" . Many have, more work needs to be done. Perhaps Monogamy stronger families and return to traditional family values would help. But then the Left wouldn't have indentured servants, who rely on Govt. programs like Welfare and food stamps. The better opportunities provided by The current Administration is the reason for the Push for Immigration that give legitimacy to the Illegal. The Black community is being duped by the left, and the plan is to bring a new breed of welfare recipients into the Political arena. Since the African American Community is starting to wise up to the scam that's been going on for 50 yrs.


----------



## captkaos

JoeMoma said:


> Here is the type of pizza white people eat....usually made by a person of color.


I usually go to Italian Pizza Shops, I would imagine there are people of color who make damned good pizza, I also go to a BBQ joint owned by a Person of color, and Everyone already Knows I go to Jose's Rolling taqueria. Diversity is very tasty and these people aren't interested in Govt. Handouts, they work hard everyday, Tamales don't make themselves.


----------



## Paul Essien

Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam's page in a 1984 yearbook has pictures of him and others in blackface and wearing Ku Klux Klan apparel. The Governor of the same state that had a white supremacist rally where thousands of neo nazi's were allowed terrorize people...did this ?


----------



## Paul Essien

The white supremacist police have made millions robbing black people

Isiah Kinloch called 911 when a robber broke a bottle over his head. When cops arrived they found an ounce of marijuana. They didn't confiscate it. But Kinloch was booked on charges of possession of drugs with intent to share. But the charges were eventually dropped

Instead they took his $1,800 cash and kept it. 

Consequently Kinloch was kicked out of his apartment because he was unable to pay the following month's rent and is now homeless

*Another day in the system of white supremacy*


----------



## boedicca

Paul Essien said:


> Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam's page in a 1984 yearbook has pictures of him and others in blackface and wearing Ku Klux Klan apparel. The Governor of the same state that had a white supremacist rally where thousands of neo nazi's were allowed terrorize people...did this ?




There are more members of the Jedi religion in the U.S. today than their are KKK members or NAZIs, bub.


----------



## Paul Essien

Wealth Gap Still Here


----------



## Paul Essien

Police Officer Orders Officers To Shoot And Kill Homeless Black People.


----------



## Paul Essien

Why I don't care or speak about other non-white people in the USA

For one. Black people have no friends. No allies. No-one. Everyone hates black people.

It's The World Against Black people. This why I can't stand the term "People Of Color" or "Minorities"

Black people are a special race of people with a unique history that is not parallel to anyone else.

And more importantly every other race has had their bit of the cake apart black people


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam's page in a 1984 yearbook has pictures of him and others in blackface and wearing Ku Klux Klan apparel. The Governor of the same state that had a white supremacist rally where thousands of neo nazi's were allowed terrorize people...did this ?



You mean the rally where hundreds of right wing extremists were surrounded by thousands of counter protesters and violence ensued?

Get your facts straight, Paul!  Everything you post here is inflammatory garbage based on your biased view of the world.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle said:


> I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!



Hello, OS. Again my friend, I really hope you will reconsider placing the burden of FATHERHOOD and child support on black American men, WHO IN MANY CASES, did not want to become fathers.

I am referring to American men who were *duped or tricked into fatherhood *by a large population of black American females President and Mrs. Obama's friends and WH guests, including Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Nicki Minaj, hatefully denigrate as less than human "B*TCHES and HOES THOTS or RATCHET females" undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.



Oldstyle said:


> You use Tupac as an example to emulate...yet Tupac glorified Thug Life.



OS, In this recording is Tupac GLORIFYING Thuglife?

TUPAC EXPLAINS HIS 'T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.' CHILD ABUSE *AWARENESS* CONCEPT

____
"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

___
"How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Law of Polaris -North Star-


​
​
Peace.


----------



## JoeMoma

Paul Essien said:


> Why I don't care or speak about other non-white people in the USA
> 
> For one. Black people have no friends. No allies. No-one. Everyone hates black people.
> 
> It's The World Against Black people. This why I can't stand the term "People Of Color" or "Minorities"
> 
> Black people are a special race of people with a unique history that is not parallel to anyone else.
> 
> And more importantly every other race has had their bit of the cake apart black people


If you start a go-fund-me for reparations, you might be enough white people suffering from white guilt for you to make bank.  It's worth a try.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> Why I don't care or speak about other non-white people in the USA
> 
> For one. Black people have no friends. No allies. No-one. Everyone hates black people.
> 
> It's The World Against Black people. This why I can't stand the term "People Of Color" or "Minorities"
> 
> Black people are a special race of people with a unique history that is not parallel to anyone else.
> 
> And more importantly every other race has had their bit of the cake apart black people



#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions

Hello, Paul. In your opinion will honestly addressing the following issues help improve relations between American, as well as foreign born citizens legally residing and working in our ever-evolving Nation?

Paul, regarding REPARATIONS for black or American citizens of African descent whose ancestors were harmed by our ever-evolving Nation's once legal Culture of Slavery.

Respectfully, do you believe the United States government and ALL so-called caring, responsible American citizens should be held accountable for creating, funding and then WILLFULLY IGNORING America's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism?

Do you believe WILLFULLY IGNORANT America citizens owe reparations or compensation to COUNTLESS crime victims whose emotional and physical well-being was seriously impaired (OR WORSE) by anti-social,'people and community behaviors' engaged in by apparent traumatized, angry, frustrated, emotionally or mentally ill, far too often violent teens and adults WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, experienced a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing?

Paul, do you believe victims of SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Child Abuse should SUE the American government, demanding REPARATIONS for creating flawed social assistance policies that ENCOURAGED a significant population of black or American teen and adult moms of African descent to intentionally introduce our Nation's most precious assets to a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE?

I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the "T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.

I am referring to a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.

Sadly, the traumatic, potentially life-scarring Criminal Child Abuse and Emotional Abandonment each of these men speaks about experiencing during a critical period of human/childhood development, resulted with them maturing into emotionally ill adults revealing in public they’ve been experiencing acute depression as well as Suic*dal Thoughts for most of their lives.

Paul, the same Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment that for near 40 years has been inspiring significant numbers of popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers to compose and promote American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")

Unfortunately, it's plainly evident Kendrick, Tupac as well as untold numbers of American children are being raised, nurtured and socialized by moms experiencing some type of illness preventing and impeding them from embracing and following their innate, natural maternal instinct to protect their child or children from harm.

Paul, perhaps I'm wrong but *something* is preventing significant numbers of black or American moms of African descent from recognizing that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*), as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.

Pual, while I believe American society should NOT be held accountable for atrocities committed during the evolution of our imperfect, often ignorant, as well as self-destructive human species.

I believe in today's world there are NO EXCUSES for WILLFULLY IGNORING atrocities committed against children who far too often mature into emotionally troubled teen and adult citizen lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors.

'Mental Health Needs Of Black Children Often Fly Under The Radar' By Britni de la Cretaz 12/28/17

Mental Health Needs Of Black Children Often Fly Under The Radar | The Fix
____

However, Paul, the good news is...there is a SOLUTION offered by American medical professionals, as well as one of America's more popular American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, himself an early victim of America's Culture of Child Abuse emerging from our ignorant Culture of Racism.

Introducing Child Abuse Awareness & Education Advocate, pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

https://www.makers.com/profiles/591f25476c3f64632d4fb85c/

The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* Public Service Announcement applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

​___
Unfortunately, there is a major obstacle PREVENTING the solution from being implemented.

Paul, sadly, the obstacle is America's large community of apparent freedom-loving, illogical thinking, PRO BLACK minded Americans choosing to LOUDLY, as well as actively IMPEDE or PREVENT our free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from peacefully pursuing* THEIR OWN* individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness.

"Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black, Woke or Conscious Black Community" minded American citizens use to LOUDLY demean and *INTIMIDATE* our peaceful, responsible, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue *THEIR OWN *unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness.

Paul, sadly, PRO BLACK minded Americans like Dr. Umar Johnson, Ph.D, Dr. Shonna Etienne, Ph.D Dr. Boyce Watkins Watkins, Ph.D, and 'Anti-Racism Strategist' Tariq Nasheed have learned there is $BIG MONEY$ to be made from declaring RACISM or the concept of "White Privilege and Supremacy" are impeding black or Americans of African descent from experiencing equality, success and prosperity all peaceful, reasonably responsible American and foreign born citizens are entitled to enjoy.

Even sadder is witnessing my so-called responsible fellow American citizens allowing America's PRO BLACK community's cries of RACISM to influence and* intimidate *them, just as they *INTIMIDATE *our peaceful black American neighbors for acting "too white".

​
Paul, in closing, I should mention if I had not spent twelve years of my life providing uniform and investigative police services to *young* Childhood Trauma (#ACEs) victims Shawn 'Jay-Z' Carter's and Christopher 'Biggie Smalls' Wallace's Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods, I would not have been able to offer this grammatically flawed writing.

Peace.
____
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* Public Health Crisis; Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment


----------



## Oldstyle

AveryJarhman said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, OS. Again my friend, I really hope you will reconsider placing the burden of FATHERHOOD and child support on black American men, WHO IN MANY CASES, did not want to become fathers.
> 
> I am referring to American men who were *duped or tricked into fatherhood *by a large population of black American females President and Mrs. Obama's friends and WH guests, including Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Nicki Minaj, hatefully denigrate as less than human "B*TCHES and HOES THOTS or RATCHET females" undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You use Tupac as an example to emulate...yet Tupac glorified Thug Life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OS, In this recording is Tupac GLORIFYING Thuglife?
> 
> TUPAC EXPLAINS HIS 'T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.' CHILD ABUSE *AWARENESS* CONCEPT
> 
> ____
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> 
> View attachment 244239​
> View attachment 244240​
> Peace.
Click to expand...


Come on, Avery...you know as well as I do that Tupac glorified Thug Life!  So did Biggie Smalls.  It's what got both of them killed.  You've got a generation of young inner city blacks growing up thinking that this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is what they should aspire to be!  It's a mindset that's turned black neighborhoods into war zones.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul want's to blame racism by the police for the plight of inner city blacks and if you were a cop in the city you know that's a crock!


----------



## AveryJarhman

JoeMoma said:


> If you start a go-fund-me for reparations, you might be enough white people suffering from white guilt for you to make bank. It's worth a try.



Sadly, a large population of apparent emotionally or mentally ill PRO BLACK minded Americans who think nothing of HATEFULLY denigrating as "C**NS, Uncle Toms and Sell-Outs", accomplished, successful black American citizens like Mr. Shelby Steele.



 ​*"Mental illness in Black Communities" Published on Nov 10, 2010 www dawsondenise com *


Peace.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight...blacks are responsible for 89% of the blacks killed in America...but it's not their fault because they are "emotionally ill" as a result of America's culture of African American child abuse & neglect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course someone(s) is a fault when murder occurs, to suggest otherwise is crazy.
> 
> Though after spending 12 years as a Brooklyn, NY cop regularly witnessing how *SELFISH*, unloving, uncaring, incompetent, apathetic, mostly single mother parenting affects kids, I'm certain medical professionals are not fibbing when telling us Childhood Trauma is a real potentially life scarring medical disease with extremely unhealthy, sometimes deadly consequences...like ppl committing murder as well as other people or community harming acts.
> 
> As for Tupac, sadly, I've met countless abused, abandon, neglected and maltreated teens no different from him.
> 
> Frankly, unless you sit down with and listened to, or witness kids hating everyone, in some cases even their mothers, I believe it's difficult for most folks to empathize with an angry frustrated, emotionally abandon young human being believing they have not been loved and cared for by their own moms.
> 
> These are my opinions, supported by credible medical research and evidence. I can't make people believe and accept this evidence, especially folks prone to embracing ignorance and hate.
> 
> View attachment 244022​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying there is a problem with kids not being raised properly, Avery...but I'm looking at what the root causes are for single mother families in the black community and I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!  Until you address THOSE issues then you know as well as I do that the problem is not going to get better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> Hello, Oldstyle. It's true flawed welfare programs, as well as the 1960s first wave American Feminist movement encouraged fatherless families.
> 
> However, OS, over the past four years I've spent a good deal of time listening to video broadcasts produced by quite a few black Americans discussing women and fatherless kids.
> 
> Frankly, when I couple my own 12 yrs experience witnessing teen girls raising fatherless kids, with information gleaned from video broadcasts, there is no doubt a large population of black American women have intentionally removed men from their homes, preferring Uncle Sam or Child Support Payments support and offer happiness the children they create out of selfishness and immaturity, instead of creating life born from the love between a man and a women.
> 
> OS, quite a few times I heard female callers to live call in shows express the following sentiment, "He got me pregnant so now he's got to pay. It don't matter if he wants the kid or not, he got me pregnant and he gots to pay!"
> 
> Conversely I heard  MANY men calling online broadcasts stating they had no intention of making a baby with anyone and want nothing to with the hoe he smashed for sex, nothing more.
> 
> Here is the perfect example of the hate, ignorance and what I believe is mental illness suffered by far too many American mothers of African descent.
> 
> If you can stand listening to more than a few minutes of this mother's maddening insanity, belittling the man she duped into getting her pregnant at the behest of her real boyfirned who is currently doing some prison time. And then publicly releasing a video clowning and laughing at him because she going to put him on child support payments.... :GRRR:
> 
> Ratchet behavior like this causes women to get hurt or go missing, forever. It also causes, in many cases, little kids to mature into emotionally crippled teens and adults.
> 
> 
> In the following vid Ms. Jazzyslim addresses the issue of girls and women SELFISHLY making babies, as well as other issues regarding apparent delusional, emotionally troubled females.
> 
> "Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"
> 
> ____
> Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005
> 
> "On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shvt...."
> 
> 
> More criticism of the "AVERAGE" black American female:
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014
> 
> 
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> 
> OS, the bottomline, we should be seeking solutions to this HEALTH and social issue.
> 
> Sadly, Democrats and liberals NEED black Americans to survive, they require shouts of racism which they knowingly prosper and benefit from.
> 
> While more grounded or conservative Americans are scared sh!tless of being criticized, intimidated, threatened and harassed as RACIST if they dare speak about our Nation's large numbers black American mothers dismally failing to place ABOVE ALL ELSE their children's emotional needs.
> 
> I do know two Americans who could make a big difference, though apparently they'd prefer stirring the pot, than speaking truths that certainly will harm their legacy as American's First Cool Presidential Couple.
> 
> View attachment 244107​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not have noticed, Avery but the Democratic Party has been quite busy catering to the Hispanic vote!  Hispanics just passed Blacks as the largest minority population in the US and that's growing by leaps and bounds.  I think Democrats have made a calculation that they don't need the black vote if they replace it with the Hispanic vote...which means the black community's political power is on the wane.  If you think Democrats ignore the problems in the black community except when it's election time NOW...just wait until a few years from now.
Click to expand...




Hispanic concerns are the same as ours.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> Paul want's to blame racism by the police for the plight of inner city blacks and if you were a cop in the city you know that's a crock!



Racism in general is the cause and I've talked to many a black cop in the city.

*The Heartbeat of Racism Is Denial*
By Ibram X. Kendi

When our reality is too ugly, we deny reality. It is too painful to look at. Reality is too hard to accept.

*Mental health experts routinely say that denial is among the most common defense mechanisms.* Denial is how the person defends his superior sense of self, her racially unequal society.

Denial is how America defends itself as superior to “shithole countries” in Africa and elsewhere, as President Trump reportedly described them in a White House meeting last week, although he has since, well, denied that. It’s also how America defends itself as superior to those “developing countries” in Africa, to quote how liberal opponents of Mr. Trump might often describe them.

*Mr. Trump appears to be unifying America — unifying Americans in their denial. The more racist Mr. Trump sounds, the more Trump country denies his racism, and the more his opponents look away from their own racism to brand Trump country as racist. Through it all, America remains a unified country of denial.*

*The reckoning of Mr. Trump’s racism must become the reckoning of American racism. Because the American creed of denial — “I’m not a racist” — knows no political parties, no ideologies, no colors, no regions.*

Begin with the eight presidents who held slaves while in the Oval Office. Then consider how Abraham Lincoln urged black people to leave the United States. “Even when you cease to be slaves, you are yet far removed from being placed on an equality with the white race,” Lincoln told five black guests at the White House in 1862. So “it is better for us both, therefore, to be separated.”

more

This denial of racism is the heartbeat of racism. Where there is suffering from racist policies, there are denials that those policies are racist. The beat of denial sounds the same across time and space.

Thomas Jefferson was not a founding father of equality. He was a founding father of the heartbeat of denial that lives through both Mr. Trump’s denials and the assertion that his racial views are abnormal for America and its presidents.

more...

Nixon designed his campaign, one of his advisers explained, to allow a potential supporter to “avoid admitting to himself that he was attracted by” the “racist appeal.”

*A new vocabulary emerged, allowing users to evade admissions of racism. It still holds fast after all these years. The vocabulary list includes these: law and order. War on drugs. Model minority. Reverse discrimination. Race-neutral. Welfare queen. Handout. Tough on crime. Personal responsibility. Black-on-black crime. Achievement gap. No excuses. Race card. Colorblind. Post-racial. Illegal immigrant. Obamacare. War on Cops. Blue Lives Matter. All Lives Matter. Entitlements. Voter fraud. Economic anxiety.*

Opinion | The Heartbeat of Racism Is Denial


----------



## IM2

*As for what Neeson said? He said he went out in the streets with a cosh hoping that some black person would start something with him so that he could kill them. He didn't say he was out to kill "any" black person! You aren't very good at word comprehension...are you, Paul!
*
So I guess Neeson was out looking for a game of dominoes.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> You mean the rally where hundreds of right wing extremists were surrounded by thousands of counter protesters and violence ensued?


Counter-protests ?

Don't make me laugh. You fool

What ?

The normal racist white people fighting the extremely racist white people ? That what you mean. ?. 

I sat back with me popcorn and let them duke it out. 

If they really don’t like Racism, let them eradicate it.

It's white people put their skin color above gods Kingdom & in return GOD is going to destroy the US by giving white people everything they ask for.

It's like that Nazi Christopher Cantrell at charlottesville riot who was real gangster on TV bragging about their terror attack is now crying about an arrest warrant 


What you crying for ? You're a bad ass ain't ya ? He was talking all that good shit on VICE. Now he wanna cry like the b*tch he is. This is the same man who said he was “ready for violence” This is same man who said all n*ggers and Jews must die.. 

And then A Jew and brother cop was beating on his door next day with an arrest warrant (lol)


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, OS. Again my friend, I really hope you will reconsider placing the burden of FATHERHOOD and child support on black American men, WHO IN MANY CASES, did not want to become fathers.
> 
> I am referring to American men who were *duped or tricked into fatherhood *by a large population of black American females President and Mrs. Obama's friends and WH guests, including Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Nicki Minaj, hatefully denigrate as less than human "B*TCHES and HOES THOTS or RATCHET females" undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You use Tupac as an example to emulate...yet Tupac glorified Thug Life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OS, In this recording is Tupac GLORIFYING Thuglife?
> 
> TUPAC EXPLAINS HIS 'T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.' CHILD ABUSE *AWARENESS* CONCEPT
> 
> ____
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> 
> View attachment 244239​
> View attachment 244240​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Avery...you know as well as I do that Tupac glorified Thug Life!  So did Biggie Smalls.  It's what got both of them killed.  You've got a generation of young inner city blacks growing up thinking that this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is what they should aspire to be!  It's a mindset that's turned black neighborhoods into war zones.
Click to expand...

And you ignore white man country "music legend" Porter Wagoner, whose song “Cold Hard Facts of Life” tells of a man who kills his wife for cheating on him and Porter Wagoner is in the Country Music Hall of Fame. Or what about Johnny Paycheck’s “Pardon Me, I’ve Got Someone to Kill” or Jimmy Rodgers who sang, “If you don’t want to smell my smoke, don’t monkey with my gun” Or Johnny Cash who sang about shooting a man in Reno “just to watch him die.” Hell, Johnny even sang that song in a prison to a bunch of inmates.

But it's odd how how the Sopranos never get blamed when white folks kill someone ? Or the Saw movie trilogy ? And the endless list of horror-slasher movies.
*
And Tupac and Biggie have been dead over 20 years*

Keep your stereotypes up to date

Secondly most rappers today don't even rap about thug life and gangsta life. 

I don't know what hip-hop your listening to.

Also most hip hop is bought by whites. It's whites who have made the thug image has been marketable and created a financial incentive for black artists to play to that image

If white folks were interested in buying CDs and downloading music by rap artists who sang about radical social transformation and community uplift and racism (_and yes there are many such artists out there_) then that’s the music that would be churned out in larger numbers. 

*But whites aren’t looking to buy songs about overthrowing the system from which you benefit*. 

White boys in the stale burbs would rather listen to songs about guns and drugs. It's white buyers who make the kind of rap you're complaining about profitable but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.


----------



## Paul Essien

Police tried to frame innocent black people


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacists companies systematically pollute black areas


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight...blacks are responsible for 89% of the blacks killed in America...but it's not their fault because they are "emotionally ill" as a result of America's culture of African American child abuse & neglect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course someone(s) is a fault when murder occurs, to suggest otherwise is crazy.
> 
> Though after spending 12 years as a Brooklyn, NY cop regularly witnessing how *SELFISH*, unloving, uncaring, incompetent, apathetic, mostly single mother parenting affects kids, I'm certain medical professionals are not fibbing when telling us Childhood Trauma is a real potentially life scarring medical disease with extremely unhealthy, sometimes deadly consequences...like ppl committing murder as well as other people or community harming acts.
> 
> As for Tupac, sadly, I've met countless abused, abandon, neglected and maltreated teens no different from him.
> 
> Frankly, unless you sit down with and listened to, or witness kids hating everyone, in some cases even their mothers, I believe it's difficult for most folks to empathize with an angry frustrated, emotionally abandon young human being believing they have not been loved and cared for by their own moms.
> 
> These are my opinions, supported by credible medical research and evidence. I can't make people believe and accept this evidence, especially folks prone to embracing ignorance and hate.
> 
> View attachment 244022​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying there is a problem with kids not being raised properly, Avery...but I'm looking at what the root causes are for single mother families in the black community and I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!  Until you address THOSE issues then you know as well as I do that the problem is not going to get better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> Hello, Oldstyle. It's true flawed welfare programs, as well as the 1960s first wave American Feminist movement encouraged fatherless families.
> 
> However, OS, over the past four years I've spent a good deal of time listening to video broadcasts produced by quite a few black Americans discussing women and fatherless kids.
> 
> Frankly, when I couple my own 12 yrs experience witnessing teen girls raising fatherless kids, with information gleaned from video broadcasts, there is no doubt a large population of black American women have intentionally removed men from their homes, preferring Uncle Sam or Child Support Payments support and offer happiness the children they create out of selfishness and immaturity, instead of creating life born from the love between a man and a women.
> 
> OS, quite a few times I heard female callers to live call in shows express the following sentiment, "He got me pregnant so now he's got to pay. It don't matter if he wants the kid or not, he got me pregnant and he gots to pay!"
> 
> Conversely I heard  MANY men calling online broadcasts stating they had no intention of making a baby with anyone and want nothing to with the hoe he smashed for sex, nothing more.
> 
> Here is the perfect example of the hate, ignorance and what I believe is mental illness suffered by far too many American mothers of African descent.
> 
> If you can stand listening to more than a few minutes of this mother's maddening insanity, belittling the man she duped into getting her pregnant at the behest of her real boyfirned who is currently doing some prison time. And then publicly releasing a video clowning and laughing at him because she going to put him on child support payments.... :GRRR:
> 
> Ratchet behavior like this causes women to get hurt or go missing, forever. It also causes, in many cases, little kids to mature into emotionally crippled teens and adults.
> 
> 
> In the following vid Ms. Jazzyslim addresses the issue of girls and women SELFISHLY making babies, as well as other issues regarding apparent delusional, emotionally troubled females.
> 
> "Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"
> 
> ____
> Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005
> 
> "On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shvt...."
> 
> 
> More criticism of the "AVERAGE" black American female:
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014
> 
> 
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> 
> OS, the bottomline, we should be seeking solutions to this HEALTH and social issue.
> 
> Sadly, Democrats and liberals NEED black Americans to survive, they require shouts of racism which they knowingly prosper and benefit from.
> 
> While more grounded or conservative Americans are scared sh!tless of being criticized, intimidated, threatened and harassed as RACIST if they dare speak about our Nation's large numbers black American mothers dismally failing to place ABOVE ALL ELSE their children's emotional needs.
> 
> I do know two Americans who could make a big difference, though apparently they'd prefer stirring the pot, than speaking truths that certainly will harm their legacy as American's First Cool Presidential Couple.
> 
> View attachment 244107​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not have noticed, Avery but the Democratic Party has been quite busy catering to the Hispanic vote!  Hispanics just passed Blacks as the largest minority population in the US and that's growing by leaps and bounds.  I think Democrats have made a calculation that they don't need the black vote if they replace it with the Hispanic vote...which means the black community's political power is on the wane.  If you think Democrats ignore the problems in the black community except when it's election time NOW...just wait until a few years from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic concerns are the same as ours.
Click to expand...


You keep telling yourself that, IM2!  Trust me...the more political power that Hispanics have...the less YOUR concerns will matter!  What's amusing is that you've sat there watching this all go down and don't have a clue that it's happening!


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul want's to blame racism by the police for the plight of inner city blacks and if you were a cop in the city you know that's a crock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism in general is the cause and I've talked to many a black cop in the city.
> 
> *The Heartbeat of Racism Is Denial*
> By Ibram X. Kendi
> 
> When our reality is too ugly, we deny reality. It is too painful to look at. Reality is too hard to accept.
> 
> *Mental health experts routinely say that denial is among the most common defense mechanisms.* Denial is how the person defends his superior sense of self, her racially unequal society.
> 
> Denial is how America defends itself as superior to “shithole countries” in Africa and elsewhere, as President Trump reportedly described them in a White House meeting last week, although he has since, well, denied that. It’s also how America defends itself as superior to those “developing countries” in Africa, to quote how liberal opponents of Mr. Trump might often describe them.
> 
> *Mr. Trump appears to be unifying America — unifying Americans in their denial. The more racist Mr. Trump sounds, the more Trump country denies his racism, and the more his opponents look away from their own racism to brand Trump country as racist. Through it all, America remains a unified country of denial.*
> 
> *The reckoning of Mr. Trump’s racism must become the reckoning of American racism. Because the American creed of denial — “I’m not a racist” — knows no political parties, no ideologies, no colors, no regions.*
> 
> Begin with the eight presidents who held slaves while in the Oval Office. Then consider how Abraham Lincoln urged black people to leave the United States. “Even when you cease to be slaves, you are yet far removed from being placed on an equality with the white race,” Lincoln told five black guests at the White House in 1862. So “it is better for us both, therefore, to be separated.”
> 
> more
> 
> This denial of racism is the heartbeat of racism. Where there is suffering from racist policies, there are denials that those policies are racist. The beat of denial sounds the same across time and space.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson was not a founding father of equality. He was a founding father of the heartbeat of denial that lives through both Mr. Trump’s denials and the assertion that his racial views are abnormal for America and its presidents.
> 
> more...
> 
> Nixon designed his campaign, one of his advisers explained, to allow a potential supporter to “avoid admitting to himself that he was attracted by” the “racist appeal.”
> 
> *A new vocabulary emerged, allowing users to evade admissions of racism. It still holds fast after all these years. The vocabulary list includes these: law and order. War on drugs. Model minority. Reverse discrimination. Race-neutral. Welfare queen. Handout. Tough on crime. Personal responsibility. Black-on-black crime. Achievement gap. No excuses. Race card. Colorblind. Post-racial. Illegal immigrant. Obamacare. War on Cops. Blue Lives Matter. All Lives Matter. Entitlements. Voter fraud. Economic anxiety.*
> 
> Opinion | The Heartbeat of Racism Is Denial
Click to expand...




I would attempt to refute your point, but there was nothing in there to actually address.


You claim that America is sooooo racist. You claim it often. 


All you have to support your claim, is that you say it again.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, OS. Again my friend, I really hope you will reconsider placing the burden of FATHERHOOD and child support on black American men, WHO IN MANY CASES, did not want to become fathers.
> 
> I am referring to American men who were *duped or tricked into fatherhood *by a large population of black American females President and Mrs. Obama's friends and WH guests, including Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Nicki Minaj, hatefully denigrate as less than human "B*TCHES and HOES THOTS or RATCHET females" undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You use Tupac as an example to emulate...yet Tupac glorified Thug Life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OS, In this recording is Tupac GLORIFYING Thuglife?
> 
> TUPAC EXPLAINS HIS 'T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.' CHILD ABUSE *AWARENESS* CONCEPT
> 
> ____
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> 
> View attachment 244239​
> View attachment 244240​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Avery...you know as well as I do that Tupac glorified Thug Life!  So did Biggie Smalls.  It's what got both of them killed.  You've got a generation of young inner city blacks growing up thinking that this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is what they should aspire to be!  It's a mindset that's turned black neighborhoods into war zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you ignore white man country "music legend" Porter Wagoner, whose song “Cold Hard Facts of Life” tells of a man who kills his wife for cheating on him and Porter Wagoner is in the Country Music Hall of Fame. Or what about Johnny Paycheck’s “Pardon Me, I’ve Got Someone to Kill” or Jimmy Rodgers who sang, “If you don’t want to smell my smoke, don’t monkey with my gun” Or Johnny Cash who sang about shooting a man in Reno “just to watch him die.” Hell, Johnny even sang that song in a prison to a bunch of inmates.
> 
> But it's odd how how the Sopranos never get blamed when white folks kill someone ? Or the Saw movie trilogy ? And the endless list of horror-slasher movies.
> *
> And Tupac and Biggie have been dead over 20 years*
> 
> Keep your stereotypes up to date
> 
> Secondly most rappers today don't even rap about thug life and gangsta life.
> 
> I don't know what hip-hop your listening to.
> 
> Also most hip hop is bought by whites. It's whites who have made the thug image has been marketable and created a financial incentive for black artists to play to that image
> 
> If white folks were interested in buying CDs and downloading music by rap artists who sang about radical social transformation and community uplift and racism (_and yes there are many such artists out there_) then that’s the music that would be churned out in larger numbers.
> 
> *But whites aren’t looking to buy songs about overthrowing the system from which you benefit*.
> 
> White boys in the stale burbs would rather listen to songs about guns and drugs. It's white buyers who make the kind of rap you're complaining about profitable but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
Click to expand...


So let me get this straight...gangster rap didn't come about because blacks were glorifying that culture...it happened because black rappers were trying to cater to white boys in the stale burbs?  Is that what you're claiming?  You get more ridiculous with each post, Paul!


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, OS. Again my friend, I really hope you will reconsider placing the burden of FATHERHOOD and child support on black American men, WHO IN MANY CASES, did not want to become fathers.
> 
> I am referring to American men who were *duped or tricked into fatherhood *by a large population of black American females President and Mrs. Obama's friends and WH guests, including Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Nicki Minaj, hatefully denigrate as less than human "B*TCHES and HOES THOTS or RATCHET females" undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You use Tupac as an example to emulate...yet Tupac glorified Thug Life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OS, In this recording is Tupac GLORIFYING Thuglife?
> 
> TUPAC EXPLAINS HIS 'T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.' CHILD ABUSE *AWARENESS* CONCEPT
> 
> ____
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> 
> View attachment 244239​
> View attachment 244240​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Avery...you know as well as I do that Tupac glorified Thug Life!  So did Biggie Smalls.  It's what got both of them killed.  You've got a generation of young inner city blacks growing up thinking that this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is what they should aspire to be!  It's a mindset that's turned black neighborhoods into war zones.
Click to expand...


*Socially Conscious TUPAC SHAKUR vs Community Predator BIGGIE SMALLS *

More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege



Oldstyle said:


> Come on, Avery...you know as well as I do that Tupac glorified Thug Life! So did Biggie Smalls. It's what got both of them killed. You've got a generation of young inner city blacks growing up thinking that this is what they should aspire to be! It's a mindset that's turned black neighborhoods into war zones.



Hello, OS. What I know as FACT is, according to Tupac's own words, THUGLIFE is an acronym standing for, "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"*. If ppl watched the video I shared earlier, this cannot be disputed.

Sadly, it appears HUGE numbers of people are unaware of THUGLIFE's true meaning...or they wish to ignore Tupac's pain.

Pain apparently so intense, Tupac made the decision to permanently scar his once NEGLECTED, hungry, "hurting" belly, by tattooing in bold letters his THUGLIFE Child Abuse AWARENESS concept across his belly, for the world to see.

Based on my examination of his lyrics, my personal knowledge of his community and recorded interviews with people who knew him fairly well, I have no doubts young Child Abuse victim Biggie Smalls matured into an emotionally disturbed, homicidal, suicidal thinking predator who reveled in destroying his community by peddling life sapping drugs to his apparent depressed neighbors, regardless of his neighbors AGE, emotional, physical or MATERNAL condition.

It's my opinion Christopher 'Biggie Smalls aka The Notorious Big' Wallace was a selfish, serious damaged citizen having no interest in uplifting his American and Brooklyn neighbors.

However, when making an unbiased examination of Tupac Shakur, I see a Child Abuse victim maturing into an apparent emotionally troubled, though socially conscious fellow citizen genuinely concerned about improving the QOL for not only black Americans, but all American citizens, as well as folks residing throughout tiny blue orb.

OS, if people set aside the MEDIA HYPE, and actually took the time to honestly examine concerns, thoughts and opinions voiced by Tupac, I'm confident they would see a young American man wanting to bring peace and unity to ALL American citizens.

In fact, at 26m50s in the following interview Tupac speaks about being an *"INTERGRATIONALIST."*

Sadly, I honestly believe Tupac's apparent calls for peace and unity between Americans of all backgrounds, was a MAJOR factor for many HATE embracing PRO BLACK minded Americans who exploit cries of RACISM for *THEIR OWN* benefit and profit, wanting him permanently silenced.

Oldstyle, there is no doubt Tupac can be correctly characterized as a THUG.

However, what choice did have have when his mom, aka his PRIMARY CHILD CAREGIVER abandon and neglected him, leaving young Tupac to fend on his own?

An apparent emotionally troubled mom using mind numbing drugs to assuage her own depression and emotional issues, while ignoring the emotional well-being of her son.

"Changes" lyrics written by Tupac Shakur

*"Come on come on
I see no changes wake up in the morning and I ask myself
Is life worth living should I blast myself?
I'm tired of bein' poor and even worse I'm black
My stomach hurts so I'm lookin' for a purse to snatch"*

*Tupac Shakur 1991 2Pacalypse Now Promotional Interview FULL *

*
"Tupac Reflects On Friendship Youth Pain Human Greed"*

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8C47oLQkDA

*Tupac Black Americans Killing and Fearing Black Americans *

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyVWAC4rd1o/

*"Tupac on Difference between Bitches and Women"*

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSvuU-jCKVk/

Oldstyle, I believe Tupac was torn between two worlds.

One is the PRO BLACK minded world, that during the period of human and American societal evolution when Tupac was born, was understandably angry and frustrated about the harm black American citizens endured and suffered while experiencing our Nation's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

The other world was, and is populated by a smaller number of free-thinking, forward-looking black American citizens wanting to evolve. Americans focused on creating *THEIR OWN *individual unique vision for L, L (Love) and Happiness.

Oldstyle, if you have evidence Tupac was glorifying criminal-minded THUGLIFE when creating his apparent Child Abuse AWARENESS Public Service Announcement,* please share it with me. *

​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Oldstyle

AveryJarhman said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, OS. Again my friend, I really hope you will reconsider placing the burden of FATHERHOOD and child support on black American men, WHO IN MANY CASES, did not want to become fathers.
> 
> I am referring to American men who were *duped or tricked into fatherhood *by a large population of black American females President and Mrs. Obama's friends and WH guests, including Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Nicki Minaj, hatefully denigrate as less than human "B*TCHES and HOES THOTS or RATCHET females" undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You use Tupac as an example to emulate...yet Tupac glorified Thug Life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OS, In this recording is Tupac GLORIFYING Thuglife?
> 
> TUPAC EXPLAINS HIS 'T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.' CHILD ABUSE *AWARENESS* CONCEPT
> 
> ____
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> 
> View attachment 244239​
> View attachment 244240​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Avery...you know as well as I do that Tupac glorified Thug Life!  So did Biggie Smalls.  It's what got both of them killed.  You've got a generation of young inner city blacks growing up thinking that this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is what they should aspire to be!  It's a mindset that's turned black neighborhoods into war zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Socially Conscious TUPAC SHAKUR vs Community Predator BIGGIE SMALLS *
> 
> More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, Avery...you know as well as I do that Tupac glorified Thug Life! So did Biggie Smalls. It's what got both of them killed. You've got a generation of young inner city blacks growing up thinking that this is what they should aspire to be! It's a mindset that's turned black neighborhoods into war zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, OS. What I know as FACT is, according to Tupac's own words, THUGLIFE is an acronym standing for, "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"*. If ppl watched the video I shared earlier, this cannot be disputed.
> 
> Sadly, it appears HUGE numbers of people are unaware of THUGLIFE's true meaning...or they wish to ignore Tupac's pain.
> 
> Pain apparently so intense, Tupac made the decision to permanently scar his once NEGLECTED, hungry, "hurting" belly, by tattooing in bold letters his THUGLIFE Child Abuse AWARENESS concept across his belly, for the world to see.
> 
> Based on my examination of his lyrics, my personal knowledge of his community and recorded interviews with people who knew him fairly well, I have no doubts young Child Abuse victim Biggie Smalls matured into an emotionally disturbed, homicidal, suicidal thinking predator who reveled in destroying his community by peddling life sapping drugs to his apparent depressed neighbors, regardless of his neighbors AGE, emotional, physical or MATERNAL condition.
> 
> It's my opinion Christopher 'Biggie Smalls aka The Notorious Big' Wallace was a selfish, serious damaged citizen having no interest in uplifting his American and Brooklyn neighbors.
> 
> However, when making an unbiased examination of Tupac Shakur, I see a Child Abuse victim maturing into an apparent emotionally troubled, though socially conscious fellow citizen genuinely concerned about improving the QOL for not only black Americans, but all American citizens, as well as folks residing throughout tiny blue orb.
> 
> OS, if people set aside the MEDIA HYPE, and actually took the time to honestly examine concerns, thoughts and opinions voiced by Tupac, I'm confident they would see a young American man wanting to bring peace and unity to ALL American citizens.
> 
> In fact, at 26m50s in the following interview Tupac speaks about being an *"INTERGRATIONALIST."*
> 
> Sadly, I honestly believe Tupac's apparent calls for peace and unity between Americans of all backgrounds, was a MAJOR factor for many HATE embracing PRO BLACK minded Americans who exploit cries of RACISM for *THEIR OWN* benefit and profit, wanting him permanently silenced.
> 
> Oldstyle, there is no doubt Tupac can be correctly characterized as a THUG.
> 
> However, what choice did have have when his mom, aka his PRIMARY CHILD CAREGIVER abandon and neglected him, leaving young Tupac to fend on his own?
> 
> An apparent emotionally troubled mom using mind numbing drugs to assuage her own depression and emotional issues, while ignoring the emotional well-being of her son.
> 
> "Changes" lyrics written by Tupac Shakur
> 
> *"Come on come on
> I see no changes wake up in the morning and I ask myself
> Is life worth living should I blast myself?
> I'm tired of bein' poor and even worse I'm black
> My stomach hurts so I'm lookin' for a purse to snatch"*
> 
> *Tupac Shakur 1991 2Pacalypse Now Promotional Interview FULL *
> 
> *
> "Tupac Reflects On Friendship Youth Pain Human Greed"*
> 
> ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8C47oLQkDA
> 
> *Tupac Black Americans Killing and Fearing Black Americans *
> 
> ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyVWAC4rd1o/
> 
> *"Tupac on Difference between Bitches and Women"*
> 
> ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSvuU-jCKVk/
> 
> Oldstyle, I believe Tupac was torn between two worlds.
> 
> One is the PRO BLACK minded world, that during the period of human and American societal evolution when Tupac was born, was understandably angry and frustrated about the harm black American citizens endured and suffered while experiencing our Nation's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
> 
> The other world was, and is populated by a smaller number of free-thinking, forward-looking black American citizens wanting to evolve. Americans focused on creating *THEIR OWN *individual unique vision for L, L (Love) and Happiness.
> 
> Oldstyle, if you have evidence Tupac was glorifying criminal-minded THUGLIFE when creating his apparent Child Abuse AWARENESS Public Service Announcement,* please share it with me. *
> 
> View attachment 244284​
> Peace.
> ___
> *American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations
Click to expand...


Do I think Tupac was maturing?  Yes.  Most of us do.  Do I think he glorified Thug Life as a rapper and cashed in on that image when he was younger?  Yes, I do.  Do I think he tried to turn that around and make something good out of what he was coming to see wasn't good?  Yes, I do.  Unfortunately for him...the Thug Life that he immersed himself in as a younger man came back to bite him.  God only knows what he could have been if he'd lived longer.  It would have been interesting to see.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle said:


> Paul want's to blame racism by the police for the plight of inner city blacks and if you were a cop in the city you know that's a crock!



Hello, OS. With all due respect to Paul, sadly, I believe he is an emotionally troubled citizen consumed by HATE. 

If Paul was an honest fellow citizen, he would have no trouble offering cogent replies to questions I ask him. Questions Paul Essien ignores and declines to reply to.

As for large numbers of black American citizens hatefully denigrating non black or white complected fellow citizens as racist people, I ask these same folks to answer questions I ask in the following writing:

*How I Learned I Am A “Racist,” Ignorant, Slow-To-Evolve American Citizen, Much Like Donald Trump*

In the early 80s I discovered significant numbers of my American neighbors asserted I am a Racist American citizen when I became a rookie cop assigned to serve the Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods where young Childhood Trauma (#ACEs) victims Christopher "Biggie Smalls" Wallace and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" WH guest and friend Shawn "Jay Z" Carter peddled life sapping drugs to their depressed neighbors, regardless of their self-harming neighbor's AGE, physical, emotional or MATERNAL condition. #AfeniShakur #ToyaGraham #GloriaDarden #FreddieGray

http://u.cubeupload.com/AveryJ/2fdSHAWNCARTERCHRISTOPH.jpg

Sadly, during this period of American societal and human evolution I learned significant numbers of my FELLOW AMERICAN CITIZENS adamantly believed, and often LOUDLY asserted I was a racist American citizen for simply wearing a blue uniform and walking along any one of Bedford Stuyvesant's residential streets.

The same RESIDENTIAL neighborhood streets where I, as well as many of my peaceful American neighbors and their children would regularly deal with emotional stresses, as well as FEARS for our personal, family's, neighbor's or co-worker's SAFETY, while counting the number of nearby or distant GUNSHOTS echoing through the community. #MurderedAmericanChildren, #JamylaBolden #LaylahPeterson #BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley, #AyannaAllen, #JaQuailMansaw, #PaytonBenson, #TianaRicks, (not an inclusive list)

http://u.cubeupload.com/AveryJ/1jamylabolden2.jpg

After a while I got used to the illogical, hateful name calling.

Though I'm not sure I will ever get over REGULARLY witnessing the VIOLENCE as well as SU!CIDAL, HOMIC!DAL people and community harming behaviors 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter and his admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking friend "Biggie Smalls" proudly rap/speak about personally engaging in, or witnessing their emotionally ill friends and fellow GANG members engaging in. (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)

http://u.cubeupload.com/AveryJ/bfobamacartermackmilli.jpg

IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, violent, suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult gang-bangers and thugs (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) intentionally causing COMMUNITY FEAR & VIOLENCE, as well as TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing black or African American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?

http://u.cubeupload.com/AveryJ/cfeWilliamWillieCooperw.jpg

VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS (age-restricted)

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CqOptIaJC0/
ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGOr9PAG7XI
ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhVLjamkIog/
ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y813dd95t0/
ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSPuNqyECN0/

In my opinion, the APPARENT 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.

I look forward to reading your reply, with hopes of intelligently discussing *SOLUTIONS *for PREVENTING large numbers of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets from experiencing, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!

Peace.
___
American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”*


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle said:


> Do I think Tupac was maturing? Yes. Most of us do. Do I think he glorified Thug Life as a rapper and cashed in on that image when he was younger? Yes, I do. Do I think he tried to turn that around and make something good out of what he was coming to see wasn't good? Yes, I do. Unfortunately for him...the Thug Life that he immersed himself in as a younger man came back to bite him. God only knows what he could have been if he'd lived longer. It would have been interesting to see.



Oldstyle, do you recognize and or believe Tupac experienced a potentially life scarring medical disease known as as Childhood Trauma?

If so, what *ACTIONS* should caring Americans like yourself being engaging in to *PREVENT *American youngsters from experiencing this potentially life scarring disease that messed with Tupac's mind as a child and continued affecting him into adulthood.

​
Peace.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course someone(s) is a fault when murder occurs, to suggest otherwise is crazy.
> 
> Though after spending 12 years as a Brooklyn, NY cop regularly witnessing how *SELFISH*, unloving, uncaring, incompetent, apathetic, mostly single mother parenting affects kids, I'm certain medical professionals are not fibbing when telling us Childhood Trauma is a real potentially life scarring medical disease with extremely unhealthy, sometimes deadly consequences...like ppl committing murder as well as other people or community harming acts.
> 
> As for Tupac, sadly, I've met countless abused, abandon, neglected and maltreated teens no different from him.
> 
> Frankly, unless you sit down with and listened to, or witness kids hating everyone, in some cases even their mothers, I believe it's difficult for most folks to empathize with an angry frustrated, emotionally abandon young human being believing they have not been loved and cared for by their own moms.
> 
> These are my opinions, supported by credible medical research and evidence. I can't make people believe and accept this evidence, especially folks prone to embracing ignorance and hate.
> 
> View attachment 244022​
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying there is a problem with kids not being raised properly, Avery...but I'm looking at what the root causes are for single mother families in the black community and I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!  Until you address THOSE issues then you know as well as I do that the problem is not going to get better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> Hello, Oldstyle. It's true flawed welfare programs, as well as the 1960s first wave American Feminist movement encouraged fatherless families.
> 
> However, OS, over the past four years I've spent a good deal of time listening to video broadcasts produced by quite a few black Americans discussing women and fatherless kids.
> 
> Frankly, when I couple my own 12 yrs experience witnessing teen girls raising fatherless kids, with information gleaned from video broadcasts, there is no doubt a large population of black American women have intentionally removed men from their homes, preferring Uncle Sam or Child Support Payments support and offer happiness the children they create out of selfishness and immaturity, instead of creating life born from the love between a man and a women.
> 
> OS, quite a few times I heard female callers to live call in shows express the following sentiment, "He got me pregnant so now he's got to pay. It don't matter if he wants the kid or not, he got me pregnant and he gots to pay!"
> 
> Conversely I heard  MANY men calling online broadcasts stating they had no intention of making a baby with anyone and want nothing to with the hoe he smashed for sex, nothing more.
> 
> Here is the perfect example of the hate, ignorance and what I believe is mental illness suffered by far too many American mothers of African descent.
> 
> If you can stand listening to more than a few minutes of this mother's maddening insanity, belittling the man she duped into getting her pregnant at the behest of her real boyfirned who is currently doing some prison time. And then publicly releasing a video clowning and laughing at him because she going to put him on child support payments.... :GRRR:
> 
> Ratchet behavior like this causes women to get hurt or go missing, forever. It also causes, in many cases, little kids to mature into emotionally crippled teens and adults.
> 
> 
> In the following vid Ms. Jazzyslim addresses the issue of girls and women SELFISHLY making babies, as well as other issues regarding apparent delusional, emotionally troubled females.
> 
> "Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"
> 
> ____
> Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005
> 
> "On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shvt...."
> 
> 
> More criticism of the "AVERAGE" black American female:
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014
> 
> 
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> 
> OS, the bottomline, we should be seeking solutions to this HEALTH and social issue.
> 
> Sadly, Democrats and liberals NEED black Americans to survive, they require shouts of racism which they knowingly prosper and benefit from.
> 
> While more grounded or conservative Americans are scared sh!tless of being criticized, intimidated, threatened and harassed as RACIST if they dare speak about our Nation's large numbers black American mothers dismally failing to place ABOVE ALL ELSE their children's emotional needs.
> 
> I do know two Americans who could make a big difference, though apparently they'd prefer stirring the pot, than speaking truths that certainly will harm their legacy as American's First Cool Presidential Couple.
> 
> View attachment 244107​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not have noticed, Avery but the Democratic Party has been quite busy catering to the Hispanic vote!  Hispanics just passed Blacks as the largest minority population in the US and that's growing by leaps and bounds.  I think Democrats have made a calculation that they don't need the black vote if they replace it with the Hispanic vote...which means the black community's political power is on the wane.  If you think Democrats ignore the problems in the black community except when it's election time NOW...just wait until a few years from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic concerns are the same as ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, IM2!  Trust me...the more political power that Hispanics have...the less YOUR concerns will matter!  What's amusing is that you've sat there watching this all go down and don't have a clue that it's happening!
Click to expand...


A white boy can't tell me jack. I grew up with Hispanics. Whites like you always try dividing in order to keep your advantage. Things do not happen as you say. What's amusing is that you've sat there thinking you can tell me what I don't see when you are fighting to end things that within the next 15 years you whites will need to help yourselves.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle said:


> Unfortunately for him...the Thug Life that he immersed himself in as a younger man came back to bite him.



OS, I don't mean to be disrespectful, though apparently you fail to recognize the obvious.

That Tupac's THUGLIFE describes HATEFUL, CRIMINAL PARENTING, not street crime or gangsta life.

How do you think many black Americans would have treated Tupac if he began getting in people's faces telling them "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks EVERYONE".

I'd suggest after gaining nationwide popularity, Tupac would have been assassinated a lot sooner if he began sharply criticizing the PRO BLACK Community's sacred goddess, the black woman and mom.

The same women Obama friends and WH guests HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human B*tches and HOES, THOTS or RATCHET females undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.

​
Peace.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, OS. Again my friend, I really hope you will reconsider placing the burden of FATHERHOOD and child support on black American men, WHO IN MANY CASES, did not want to become fathers.
> 
> I am referring to American men who were *duped or tricked into fatherhood *by a large population of black American females President and Mrs. Obama's friends and WH guests, including Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Nicki Minaj, hatefully denigrate as less than human "B*TCHES and HOES THOTS or RATCHET females" undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You use Tupac as an example to emulate...yet Tupac glorified Thug Life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OS, In this recording is Tupac GLORIFYING Thuglife?
> 
> TUPAC EXPLAINS HIS 'T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.' CHILD ABUSE *AWARENESS* CONCEPT
> 
> ____
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> 
> View attachment 244239​
> View attachment 244240​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Avery...you know as well as I do that Tupac glorified Thug Life!  So did Biggie Smalls.  It's what got both of them killed.  You've got a generation of young inner city blacks growing up thinking that this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is what they should aspire to be!  It's a mindset that's turned black neighborhoods into war zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you ignore white man country "music legend" Porter Wagoner, whose song “Cold Hard Facts of Life” tells of a man who kills his wife for cheating on him and Porter Wagoner is in the Country Music Hall of Fame. Or what about Johnny Paycheck’s “Pardon Me, I’ve Got Someone to Kill” or Jimmy Rodgers who sang, “If you don’t want to smell my smoke, don’t monkey with my gun” Or Johnny Cash who sang about shooting a man in Reno “just to watch him die.” Hell, Johnny even sang that song in a prison to a bunch of inmates.
> 
> But it's odd how how the Sopranos never get blamed when white folks kill someone ? Or the Saw movie trilogy ? And the endless list of horror-slasher movies.
> *
> And Tupac and Biggie have been dead over 20 years*
> 
> Keep your stereotypes up to date
> 
> Secondly most rappers today don't even rap about thug life and gangsta life.
> 
> I don't know what hip-hop your listening to.
> 
> Also most hip hop is bought by whites. It's whites who have made the thug image has been marketable and created a financial incentive for black artists to play to that image
> 
> If white folks were interested in buying CDs and downloading music by rap artists who sang about radical social transformation and community uplift and racism (_and yes there are many such artists out there_) then that’s the music that would be churned out in larger numbers.
> 
> *But whites aren’t looking to buy songs about overthrowing the system from which you benefit*.
> 
> White boys in the stale burbs would rather listen to songs about guns and drugs. It's white buyers who make the kind of rap you're complaining about profitable but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight...gangster rap didn't come about because blacks were glorifying that culture...it happened because black rappers were trying to cater to white boys in the stale burbs?  Is that what you're claiming?  You get more ridiculous with each post, Paul!
Click to expand...


Gangsta rap didn't come about because blacks were glorifying that culture. It came about to describe the dire conditions in the hood. Paul is right. You are ridiculous.

Listen to the lyrics. They describe the process.


----------



## AveryJarhman

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*



IM2 said:


> A white boy can't tell me jack. I grew up with Hispanics. Whites like you always try dividing in order to keep your advantage. Things do not happen as you say.



Hello again, my friend. In your opinion is RACISM a force so powerful, it causes mortal females to neglect, lose sight of, or abandon their innate maternal duty and responsibility to the children they choose to birth?

In an Al Profit produced documentary about NYC gangs in the 70s, admitted Child Abuse Maltreatment Victim and proud gang member Little Carmen tells the interviewer,

“Like our family wasn’t really there for us, so our family was the gang. We were gangbusters together and I loved it…and I still love, and I’ll always love it.”

*"Brooklyn Gang Member 'Little Carmen' Speaks About Child Neglect"*


American urban story-TRUTH-teller, an admitted Criminal Child Abuse Maltreatment victim Thirstin Howl III explains,

*“My mother’s whole life was, ya know, crime and robbery.”*

IM2, sadly, it appears an overwhelming majority of RESPONSIBLE, caring, concerned, loving Americans *much like yourself, *refuse to recognize that Little Carmen, Thirstin Howl III and most of the people appearing in this documentary are victims of America’s expanding and potentially life scarring Culture of Childhood Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Little Carmen speaks about her mom and/or dad physically and/or emotionally abandoning her. >>Child Abuse/Neglect/Maltreatment<<

Thirstin Howl speaks about being raised by a living wild mom, much like Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama friend and repeat White House guest Kendrick Lamar describes his “living wild” mom in paragraph eight of a January 20, 2011 LAWeekly interview posted online. >>Child Abuse/Neglect/Maltreatment<<

​
IM2, looking at the Northern Brooklyn map appearing at 20 seconds, I see the 'G' Subway Line stop located at the southeast corner of the Marcy Houses made famous by Shawn Jay-Z Carter. Sadly, the number of shootings, robberies, assaults and other people harming mayhem occurring in the Marcy Houses didn't get much attention.

At anytime of day, though mostly under cover of night, citizens entering or exiting the below ground 'G' subway line, would be entertained, or perhaps traumatized and fearing for their safety listening to the sound of, or actually witnessing gunfire as it echoed through and around the Houses, into the residential neighborhood located adjacent to the Marcy Houses.

In fact, I recall one of my first gun collars occurred right there next to the 'G' line stairwell. I do not recall why we detained him, though I do recall removing not one, but TWO fully loaded revolvers from the suspect while patting down his waistband and jacket pocket.

I also recall being extremely thankful he decided to peacefully comply with our orders, saving EVERYONE a whole lot of grief. This is only one of countless instances where NYS' "Temporary questioning of persons in public places; search for weapons" criminal procedure law, helped protect citizens from harm.

Temporary questioning of persons in public places; search for weapons

While processing the arrest, I learned the multiple gun-toting citizen was a 26-year-old predicate felon, requiring the department's Career Criminal Investigation Unit to interview my prisoner, causing me to make some extra OT. As well as offering a young cop knowledge about how to, and how not to interview or interrogate people.

IM2, looking at the map I spy Broadway, which is a commercial street the J-Z elevated subway line follows. The same subway line rumored to be responsible for Shawn's Rap moniker.

Perhaps the same subway line Nas speaks about entertaining fellow citizens, or perhaps seriously traumatizing his neighbors by shooting off his gun in an occupied subway car?

​
As usual, I blathered on. Hopefully you won't hold that against me. I'm also hoping you'll find time to reply to the question I asked in the first paragraph of this writing.

Peace.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You like history, Paul?  My great great grandfather was a Union infantry officer in the Civil War.  For the Massachusetts 54th Volunteer Infantry.  Gee...do you think that HE was a racist?  You seem to think that I am...based on nothing more than my skin color!
> 
> 
> 
> Was a white man in the 1860's racist ?
> 
> I don't know. I highly suspect that he was because that was the order the day. I don't give a crap if you proceed to tell me about some good deed your G.G.Grandfather done for a black soldier. White supremacists can do good. That does not mean they are good. I'm sure Hitler done some good in his life.
> 
> *Even the devil does good. That does not mean he's good.*
Click to expand...

You just proved your racism. Just because someone is white does not make them racist, even in 1860. If that were the case slavery would not have ended.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for what Neeson said?  He said he went out in the streets with a cosh hoping that some black person would start something with him so that he could kill them.  He didn't say he was out to kill "any" black person!  You aren't very good at word comprehension...are you, Paul!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Liam Neeson has actually hurt maybe even killed black people and gotten away with it. To so publicly and matter factually talk about stalking and killing black men in black history month using the "big black rapist angle" is very suspect.
Click to expand...

Accusing people of things because they are white. If you say that you once wanted to kill a white man, does that mean you probably already have?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam's page in a 1984 yearbook has pictures of him and others in blackface and wearing Ku Klux Klan apparel. The Governor of the same state that had a white supremacist rally where thousands of neo nazi's were allowed terrorize people...did this ?


And? Anybody think this was a good thing?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying there is a problem with kids not being raised properly, Avery...but I'm looking at what the root causes are for single mother families in the black community and I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!  Until you address THOSE issues then you know as well as I do that the problem is not going to get better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> Hello, Oldstyle. It's true flawed welfare programs, as well as the 1960s first wave American Feminist movement encouraged fatherless families.
> 
> However, OS, over the past four years I've spent a good deal of time listening to video broadcasts produced by quite a few black Americans discussing women and fatherless kids.
> 
> Frankly, when I couple my own 12 yrs experience witnessing teen girls raising fatherless kids, with information gleaned from video broadcasts, there is no doubt a large population of black American women have intentionally removed men from their homes, preferring Uncle Sam or Child Support Payments support and offer happiness the children they create out of selfishness and immaturity, instead of creating life born from the love between a man and a women.
> 
> OS, quite a few times I heard female callers to live call in shows express the following sentiment, "He got me pregnant so now he's got to pay. It don't matter if he wants the kid or not, he got me pregnant and he gots to pay!"
> 
> Conversely I heard  MANY men calling online broadcasts stating they had no intention of making a baby with anyone and want nothing to with the hoe he smashed for sex, nothing more.
> 
> Here is the perfect example of the hate, ignorance and what I believe is mental illness suffered by far too many American mothers of African descent.
> 
> If you can stand listening to more than a few minutes of this mother's maddening insanity, belittling the man she duped into getting her pregnant at the behest of her real boyfirned who is currently doing some prison time. And then publicly releasing a video clowning and laughing at him because she going to put him on child support payments.... :GRRR:
> 
> Ratchet behavior like this causes women to get hurt or go missing, forever. It also causes, in many cases, little kids to mature into emotionally crippled teens and adults.
> 
> 
> In the following vid Ms. Jazzyslim addresses the issue of girls and women SELFISHLY making babies, as well as other issues regarding apparent delusional, emotionally troubled females.
> 
> "Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"
> 
> ____
> Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005
> 
> "On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shvt...."
> 
> 
> More criticism of the "AVERAGE" black American female:
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014
> 
> 
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> 
> OS, the bottomline, we should be seeking solutions to this HEALTH and social issue.
> 
> Sadly, Democrats and liberals NEED black Americans to survive, they require shouts of racism which they knowingly prosper and benefit from.
> 
> While more grounded or conservative Americans are scared sh!tless of being criticized, intimidated, threatened and harassed as RACIST if they dare speak about our Nation's large numbers black American mothers dismally failing to place ABOVE ALL ELSE their children's emotional needs.
> 
> I do know two Americans who could make a big difference, though apparently they'd prefer stirring the pot, than speaking truths that certainly will harm their legacy as American's First Cool Presidential Couple.
> 
> View attachment 244107​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not have noticed, Avery but the Democratic Party has been quite busy catering to the Hispanic vote!  Hispanics just passed Blacks as the largest minority population in the US and that's growing by leaps and bounds.  I think Democrats have made a calculation that they don't need the black vote if they replace it with the Hispanic vote...which means the black community's political power is on the wane.  If you think Democrats ignore the problems in the black community except when it's election time NOW...just wait until a few years from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic concerns are the same as ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, IM2!  Trust me...the more political power that Hispanics have...the less YOUR concerns will matter!  What's amusing is that you've sat there watching this all go down and don't have a clue that it's happening!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A white boy can't tell me jack. I grew up with Hispanics. Whites like you always try dividing in order to keep your advantage. Things do not happen as you say. What's amusing is that you've sat there thinking you can tell me what I don't see when you are fighting to end things that within the next 15 years you whites will need to help yourselves.
Click to expand...

Yet you do tell whites what they haven’t experienced or seen. According to you, blacks are the only ones who know he truth. Quite pathetic


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Oldstyle said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between when a person is killed by a criminal and when they're killed by the government? (the cops)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference between 1% and 89%?  Kind of a stupid question on your part, my friend!
Click to expand...




boedicca said:


> Orders of magnitude more people are killed by criminals than by cops.


The police have legal authority to kill people, criminals do not.  

To the deceased, it may not matter if they were killed by a criminal or our government but one would think that you all would know the difference.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denying there is a problem with kids not being raised properly, Avery...but I'm looking at what the root causes are for single mother families in the black community and I'm seeing things like welfare programs that encouraged absentee fathers financially and a culture that doesn't expect young black males to take care of their offspring!  Until you address THOSE issues then you know as well as I do that the problem is not going to get better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> Hello, Oldstyle. It's true flawed welfare programs, as well as the 1960s first wave American Feminist movement encouraged fatherless families.
> 
> However, OS, over the past four years I've spent a good deal of time listening to video broadcasts produced by quite a few black Americans discussing women and fatherless kids.
> 
> Frankly, when I couple my own 12 yrs experience witnessing teen girls raising fatherless kids, with information gleaned from video broadcasts, there is no doubt a large population of black American women have intentionally removed men from their homes, preferring Uncle Sam or Child Support Payments support and offer happiness the children they create out of selfishness and immaturity, instead of creating life born from the love between a man and a women.
> 
> OS, quite a few times I heard female callers to live call in shows express the following sentiment, "He got me pregnant so now he's got to pay. It don't matter if he wants the kid or not, he got me pregnant and he gots to pay!"
> 
> Conversely I heard  MANY men calling online broadcasts stating they had no intention of making a baby with anyone and want nothing to with the hoe he smashed for sex, nothing more.
> 
> Here is the perfect example of the hate, ignorance and what I believe is mental illness suffered by far too many American mothers of African descent.
> 
> If you can stand listening to more than a few minutes of this mother's maddening insanity, belittling the man she duped into getting her pregnant at the behest of her real boyfirned who is currently doing some prison time. And then publicly releasing a video clowning and laughing at him because she going to put him on child support payments.... :GRRR:
> 
> Ratchet behavior like this causes women to get hurt or go missing, forever. It also causes, in many cases, little kids to mature into emotionally crippled teens and adults.
> 
> 
> In the following vid Ms. Jazzyslim addresses the issue of girls and women SELFISHLY making babies, as well as other issues regarding apparent delusional, emotionally troubled females.
> 
> "Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"
> 
> ____
> Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005
> 
> "On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shvt...."
> 
> 
> More criticism of the "AVERAGE" black American female:
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014
> 
> 
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> 
> OS, the bottomline, we should be seeking solutions to this HEALTH and social issue.
> 
> Sadly, Democrats and liberals NEED black Americans to survive, they require shouts of racism which they knowingly prosper and benefit from.
> 
> While more grounded or conservative Americans are scared sh!tless of being criticized, intimidated, threatened and harassed as RACIST if they dare speak about our Nation's large numbers black American mothers dismally failing to place ABOVE ALL ELSE their children's emotional needs.
> 
> I do know two Americans who could make a big difference, though apparently they'd prefer stirring the pot, than speaking truths that certainly will harm their legacy as American's First Cool Presidential Couple.
> 
> View attachment 244107​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may not have noticed, Avery but the Democratic Party has been quite busy catering to the Hispanic vote!  Hispanics just passed Blacks as the largest minority population in the US and that's growing by leaps and bounds.  I think Democrats have made a calculation that they don't need the black vote if they replace it with the Hispanic vote...which means the black community's political power is on the wane.  If you think Democrats ignore the problems in the black community except when it's election time NOW...just wait until a few years from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic concerns are the same as ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, IM2!  Trust me...the more political power that Hispanics have...the less YOUR concerns will matter!  What's amusing is that you've sat there watching this all go down and don't have a clue that it's happening!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A white boy can't tell me jack. I grew up with Hispanics. Whites like you always try dividing in order to keep your advantage. Things do not happen as you say. What's amusing is that you've sat there thinking you can tell me what I don't see when you are fighting to end things that within the next 15 years you whites will need to help yourselves.
Click to expand...


I haven't been a "boy" in quite some time.  

As for what I can tell you?  Obviously you refuse to listen to anyone that doesn't have the same pigmentation as you do...which means you're a bit of an idiot!  Political power on the other hand really doesn't care about skin color.  It's not a black thing.  It's not a white thing.  It's a power thing.  My point is that as the Hispanic population continues to explode it's a political fact that their political power will grow as well.  The thing with political power?  It's a given that as one group gains it...another group loses it.  Blacks used to be the largest minority group in America.  That no longer is the case.  Politicians cater to those who can keep them in power.  If giving more things to Hispanics gets them more votes than giving things to blacks...you're not getting what you used to get.  That's a simple fact of life.


----------



## Oldstyle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between when a person is killed by a criminal and when they're killed by the government? (the cops)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference between 1% and 89%?  Kind of a stupid question on your part, my friend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orders of magnitude more people are killed by criminals than by cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police have legal authority to kill people, criminals do not.
> 
> To the deceased, it may not matter if they were killed by a criminal or our government but one would think that you all would know the difference.
Click to expand...


So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people?  I know what I would be concerned with if I were black and living in the inner city!  It's pretty much a no brainer.  Yet people like Paul are OBSESSED that it's the police and white people who are the biggest danger to blacks in black communities and quite frankly that's nuts!
As Charles Barkley correctly pointed out...the cops are the only thing keeping black neighborhoods from turning into the Wild West!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Oldstyle said:


> So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people? I know what I would be concerned with if I were black and living in the inner city! It's pretty much a no brainer. Yet people like Paul are OBSESSED that it's the police and white people who are the biggest danger to blacks in black communities and quite frankly that's nuts!
> As Charles Barkley correctly pointed out...the cops are the only thing keeping black neighborhoods from turning into the Wild West!


I'm not particularly concerned about either nor do I live in the "inner city".  I however empathized with what happened to Sandra Bland because that could have so easily had been me.  I used to travel cross country by car back & forth to college back before we had mobile phones and have been stopped by the police in the middle-of-nowhere Texas before, but thankfully no matter what their initial suspicions were, they almost always let me go on my way.

I've also worked for and was mentored by

a police detective
an aircraft accident investigator
the owner of an investigative and security company
All of them are white males, who for whatever reason took an interest in my career/life goals and were kind enough to share their knowledge with me.  The detective also proved that I had been discriminated against when attempting to rent a new apartment.

These individuals along with numerous others of all different races and genders have assisted me throughout my life and I in turn have attempted to assist those who I can as well.  This stereotypical black person that you have me and the other black posters here portrayed as only exists in your mind, not in reality. 

This [fake] irrational fear of the violence of black people is nothing more than what it's always been, an excuse and alleged justification to perpetuate all manner of offenses and violations agains the black citizens of our country.


----------



## Oldstyle

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people? I know what I would be concerned with if I were black and living in the inner city! It's pretty much a no brainer. Yet people like Paul are OBSESSED that it's the police and white people who are the biggest danger to blacks in black communities and quite frankly that's nuts!
> As Charles Barkley correctly pointed out...the cops are the only thing keeping black neighborhoods from turning into the Wild West!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not particularly concerned about either nor do I live in the "inner city".  I however empathized with what happened to Sandra Bland because that could have so easily had been me.  I used to travel cross country by car back & forth to college back before we had mobile phones and have been stopped by the police in the middle-of-nowhere Texas before, but thankfully no matter what their initial suspicions were, they almost always let me go on my way.
> 
> I've also worked for and was mentored by
> 
> a police detective
> an aircraft accident investigator
> the owner of an investigative and security company
> All of them are white males, who for whatever reason took an interest in my career/life goals and were kind enough to share their knowledge with me.  The detective also proved that I had been discriminated against when attempting to rent a new apartment.
> 
> These individuals along with numerous others of all different races and genders have assisted me throughout my life and I in turn have attempted to assist those who I can as well.  This stereotypical black person that you have me and the other black posters here portrayed as only exists in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> This [fake] irrational fear of the violence of black people is nothing more than what it's always been, an excuse and alleged justification to perpetuate all manner of offenses and violations agains the black citizens of our country.
Click to expand...


In what way have I stereotyped black people by pointing out FBI statistics?  Listen, I grew up in a rather idyllic little college town in Massachusetts and the black kids I went to school with there were generally the sons and daughters of college professors or administrators.  I thought black people were really smart and really driven because most of the black kids I knew (and their parents!) were both!

When I got older however I lived for quite some time in Boston...specifically Dorchester and was exposed to a quite different type of black person.  You accuse me of having an "irrational fear" of violence by black people and my only response to that is when you stray into the wrong area in the city you literally are taking your life in your hands and anyone who denies that is the case is a naïve fool.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions
> 
> Hello, Oldstyle. It's true flawed welfare programs, as well as the 1960s first wave American Feminist movement encouraged fatherless families.
> 
> However, OS, over the past four years I've spent a good deal of time listening to video broadcasts produced by quite a few black Americans discussing women and fatherless kids.
> 
> Frankly, when I couple my own 12 yrs experience witnessing teen girls raising fatherless kids, with information gleaned from video broadcasts, there is no doubt a large population of black American women have intentionally removed men from their homes, preferring Uncle Sam or Child Support Payments support and offer happiness the children they create out of selfishness and immaturity, instead of creating life born from the love between a man and a women.
> 
> OS, quite a few times I heard female callers to live call in shows express the following sentiment, "He got me pregnant so now he's got to pay. It don't matter if he wants the kid or not, he got me pregnant and he gots to pay!"
> 
> Conversely I heard  MANY men calling online broadcasts stating they had no intention of making a baby with anyone and want nothing to with the hoe he smashed for sex, nothing more.
> 
> Here is the perfect example of the hate, ignorance and what I believe is mental illness suffered by far too many American mothers of African descent.
> 
> If you can stand listening to more than a few minutes of this mother's maddening insanity, belittling the man she duped into getting her pregnant at the behest of her real boyfirned who is currently doing some prison time. And then publicly releasing a video clowning and laughing at him because she going to put him on child support payments.... :GRRR:
> 
> Ratchet behavior like this causes women to get hurt or go missing, forever. It also causes, in many cases, little kids to mature into emotionally crippled teens and adults.
> 
> 
> In the following vid Ms. Jazzyslim addresses the issue of girls and women SELFISHLY making babies, as well as other issues regarding apparent delusional, emotionally troubled females.
> 
> "Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies"
> 
> ____
> Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005
> 
> "On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shvt...."
> 
> 
> More criticism of the "AVERAGE" black American female:
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014
> 
> 
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> 
> OS, the bottomline, we should be seeking solutions to this HEALTH and social issue.
> 
> Sadly, Democrats and liberals NEED black Americans to survive, they require shouts of racism which they knowingly prosper and benefit from.
> 
> While more grounded or conservative Americans are scared sh!tless of being criticized, intimidated, threatened and harassed as RACIST if they dare speak about our Nation's large numbers black American mothers dismally failing to place ABOVE ALL ELSE their children's emotional needs.
> 
> I do know two Americans who could make a big difference, though apparently they'd prefer stirring the pot, than speaking truths that certainly will harm their legacy as American's First Cool Presidential Couple.
> 
> View attachment 244107​
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not have noticed, Avery but the Democratic Party has been quite busy catering to the Hispanic vote!  Hispanics just passed Blacks as the largest minority population in the US and that's growing by leaps and bounds.  I think Democrats have made a calculation that they don't need the black vote if they replace it with the Hispanic vote...which means the black community's political power is on the wane.  If you think Democrats ignore the problems in the black community except when it's election time NOW...just wait until a few years from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanic concerns are the same as ours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, IM2!  Trust me...the more political power that Hispanics have...the less YOUR concerns will matter!  What's amusing is that you've sat there watching this all go down and don't have a clue that it's happening!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A white boy can't tell me jack. I grew up with Hispanics. Whites like you always try dividing in order to keep your advantage. Things do not happen as you say. What's amusing is that you've sat there thinking you can tell me what I don't see when you are fighting to end things that within the next 15 years you whites will need to help yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't been a "boy" in quite some time.
> 
> As for what I can tell you?  Obviously you refuse to listen to anyone that doesn't have the same pigmentation as you do...which means you're a bit of an idiot!  Political power on the other hand really doesn't care about skin color.  It's not a black thing.  It's not a white thing.  It's a power thing.  My point is that as the Hispanic population continues to explode it's a political fact that their political power will grow as well.  The thing with political power?  It's a given that as one group gains it...another group loses it.  Blacks used to be the largest minority group in America.  That no longer is the case.  Politicians cater to those who can keep them in power.  If giving more things to Hispanics gets them more votes than giving things to blacks...you're not getting what you used to get.  That's a simple fact of life.
Click to expand...


What  you say is a load of crap. 

I refuse to listen because I have dealt with politicians long enough that I don't need your lectures. Political power has always been about skin color.

If the Hispanic population continues to explode, more Hispanics become politicians. At that point they are dependent upon the votes of their constituencies. Politician does not mean white, your reference to Hispanics and blacks being given things by politicians is flawed. These groups are not given anything. They advocate and fight for them.

Last, there are black Hispanics


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between when a person is killed by a criminal and when they're killed by the government? (the cops)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference between 1% and 89%?  Kind of a stupid question on your part, my friend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orders of magnitude more people are killed by criminals than by cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police have legal authority to kill people, criminals do not.
> 
> To the deceased, it may not matter if they were killed by a criminal or our government but one would think that you all would know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people?  I know what I would be concerned with if I were black and living in the inner city!  It's pretty much a no brainer.  Yet people like Paul are OBSESSED that it's the police and white people who are the biggest danger to blacks in black communities and quite frankly that's nuts!
> As Charles Barkley correctly pointed out...the cops are the only thing keeping black neighborhoods from turning into the Wild West!
Click to expand...


Charles Barkley? He only knows how to rebound.

Why do you worry about that are killed by other black people only when we talk about law enforcement murdering unarmed blacks  And why do you worry about blacks when 90 percent of whites are killed by other  white people?

You only want to see certain aspects regarding race.  All of it excludes whites and the impact of white racism.


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> Was a white man in the 1860's racist ?
> 
> I don't know. I highly suspect that he was because that was the order the day. I don't give a crap if you proceed to tell me about some good deed your G.G.Grandfather done for a black soldier. White supremacists can do good. That does not mean they are good. I'm sure Hitler done some good in his life.
> 
> *Even the devil does good. That does not mean he's good.*


In the case of 300,000 Civil War Union soldiers, was giving up their lives fighting against slavery, doing a good deed for black soldiers (or all blacks) ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> So let me get this straight...gangster rap didn't come about because blacks were glorifying that culture...it happened because black rappers were trying to cater to white boys in the stale burbs?  Is that what you're claiming?  You get more ridiculous with each post, Paul!


No. That's not what I'm claiming. I didn't say gangster rap happened because black rappers tried to cater to white boys. I'm saying gangster rap and hip hop in general is maintained by white people because they are most of the buyers.

Secondly I'm been listening to hip-hop for 25 years. So if you come at me on this subject it'd be wise to know what your talking about.

I don't what hip-hop your listening but I can't think of a prominent gangster rapper blowing up right.

Kendrick Lamar. J Cole. Drake. XXtenatacion. Travis Scott. Kanye. Nicki Minaj they don't do gangster rap

Once again. What hip hop you listening to ?

And even if we go back to NWA. They still did "Fuck The Police" "Straight Outta Compton" which have been two of the most influential songs over the last 30 years. A big budget Hollywood movie was made about NWA a few years bk.






Not bad for a few thugs eh ?

And look at what NWA have done since ? Dre is the Bill gates of Hip-hop. Ice Cube has had a successful movie career and still doing his thing on the mic. Mc Ren and Yella were low key guys in the group and have been low key guys out of the group and Eazy E died of mysteriously of HIV over 20 years ago.

And even back in the days of NWA and gangster rap you still had the flip side and the Will Smiths and his _"Summertime" _and De La Soul and Sir Mix A a lot _"I like big buts and I can not lie"_

And even worse you sit there ignore *ACTUAL* gangsters who *ACTUALLY* killed people. White people love making films about the Mafia; Goodfellas, Sopranos, Untouchables and Godfather to name some. 

White people love to make films and documentaries about this or that serial killer or fictional killers like Hannibal Lecter, 






Norman Bates






Mike Myers






Freddy Kruger






Jason Voorhees






Leatherface in Texax Chainsaw Massacre






Pinhead






Chucky






Ghostface In Scream   






Then you have the Rambo's






And the Terminators






Not mention Saving Private Ryans






Platoons






And I've only touched the surface.

Yet you sit there and claim black people promote thug life and violence ?


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight...gangster rap didn't come about because blacks were glorifying that culture...it happened because black rappers were trying to cater to white boys in the stale burbs?  Is that what you're claiming?  You get more ridiculous with each post, Paul!
> 
> 
> 
> No. That's not what I'm claiming. I didn't say gangster rap happened because black rappers tried to cater to white boys. I'm saying gangster rap and hip hop in general is maintained by white people because they are most of the buyers.
> 
> Secondly I'm been listening to hip-hop for 25 years. So if you come at me on this subject it'd be wise to know what your talking about.
> 
> I don't what hip-hop your listening but I can't think of a prominent gangster rapper blowing up right.
> 
> Kendrick Lamar. J Cole. Drake. XXtenatacion. Travis Scott. Kanye. Nicki Minaj they don't do gangster rap
> 
> Once again. What hip hop you listening to ?
> 
> And even if we go back to NWA. They still did "Fuck The Police" "Straight Outta Compton" which have been two of the most influential songs over the last 30 years. A big budget Hollywood movie was made about NWA a few years bk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a few thugs eh ?
> 
> And look at what NWA have done since ? Dre is the Bill gates of Hip-hop. Ice Cube has had a successful movie career and still doing his thing on the mic. Mc Ren and Yella were low key guys in the group and have been low key guys out of the group and Eazy E died of mysteriously of HIV over 20 years ago.
> 
> And even back in the days of NWA and gangster rap you still had the flip side and the Will Smiths and his _"Summertime" _and De La Soul and Sir Mix A a lot _"I like big buts and I can not lie"_
> 
> And even worse you sit there ignore *ACTUAL* gangsters who *ACTUALLY* killed people. White people love making films about the Mafia; Goodfellas, Sopranos, Untouchables and Godfather to name some.
> 
> White people love to make films and documentaries about this or that serial killer or fictional killers like Hannibal Lecter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Bates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Myers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddy Kruger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Voorhees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leatherface in Texax Chainsaw Massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghostface In Scream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have the Rambo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Terminators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mention Saving Private Ryans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platoons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've only touched the surface.
> 
> Yet you sit there and claim black people promote thug life and violence ?
Click to expand...


Yeah, actually I do, Paul!  Ask a big name rapper what HIS favorite movie is and you'll probably be told "Scarface".  Jay Z, Snoop, Schoolly D all worship at the Scarface altar.  You want to tell me another movie that glorifies "thug life" more than Scarface?

Private Ryan?  LOL  God, you're pathetic!


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing to me, Paul is how concerned you are about police killing blacks...something which accounts for 1% of the deaths...yet you don't seem to give a damn about the 89% of deaths that are caused by other blacks!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between when a person is killed by a criminal and when they're killed by the government? (the cops)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference between 1% and 89%?  Kind of a stupid question on your part, my friend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orders of magnitude more people are killed by criminals than by cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police have legal authority to kill people, criminals do not.
> 
> To the deceased, it may not matter if they were killed by a criminal or our government but one would think that you all would know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people?  I know what I would be concerned with if I were black and living in the inner city!  It's pretty much a no brainer.  Yet people like Paul are OBSESSED that it's the police and white people who are the biggest danger to blacks in black communities and quite frankly that's nuts!
> As Charles Barkley correctly pointed out...the cops are the only thing keeping black neighborhoods from turning into the Wild West!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charles Barkley? He only knows how to rebound.
> 
> Why do you worry about that are killed by other black people only when we talk about law enforcement murdering unarmed blacks  And why do you worry about blacks when 90 percent of whites are killed by other  white people?
> 
> You only want to see certain aspects regarding race.  All of it excludes whites and the impact of white racism.
Click to expand...


I'm not claiming that the Police are hurting my community like you and Paul, IM2!  You two have fallen for the diversion that your leaders have put out there...that it's police violence that's the issue...when 1% of blacks are killed by the police and 89% are killed by other blacks...which makes it damn obvious that police violence IS NOT the issue you should be concerned about!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people?  I know what I would be concerned with if I were black and living in the inner city!  It's pretty much a no brainer.  Yet people like Paul are OBSESSED that it's the police and white people who are the biggest danger to blacks in black communities and quite frankly that's nuts!
> As Charles Barkley correctly pointed out...the cops are the only thing keeping black neighborhoods from turning into the Wild West!


What do you think of the Police killing blacks in 1895 ? Do you think it was common then ?


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people?  I know what I would be concerned with if I were black and living in the inner city!  It's pretty much a no brainer.  Yet people like Paul are OBSESSED that it's the police and white people who are the biggest danger to blacks in black communities and quite frankly that's nuts!
> As Charles Barkley correctly pointed out...the cops are the only thing keeping black neighborhoods from turning into the Wild West!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Police killing blacks in 1895 ? Do you think it was common then ?
Click to expand...


Is the police killing blacks in 1895 what's turning our inner cities into shooting galleries NOW, Paul?  With all due respect...GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS AND LOOK AT WHAT'S HAPPENING TODAY!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people?  I know what I would be concerned with if I were black and living in the inner city!  It's pretty much a no brainer.  Yet people like Paul are OBSESSED that it's the police and white people who are the biggest danger to blacks in black communities and quite frankly that's nuts!
> As Charles Barkley correctly pointed out...the cops are the only thing keeping black neighborhoods from turning into the Wild West!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Police killing blacks in 1895 ? Do you think it was common then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the police killing blackS in 1895 what's turning our inner cities into shooting galleries NOW, Paul?  With all due respect...GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS AND LOOK AT WHAT'S HAPPENING TODAY!
Click to expand...

It's simple question

I'm saying - Do you think the police killings of black people were high in 1895 ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Link


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people?  I know what I would be concerned with if I were black and living in the inner city!  It's pretty much a no brainer.  Yet people like Paul are OBSESSED that it's the police and white people who are the biggest danger to blacks in black communities and quite frankly that's nuts!
> As Charles Barkley correctly pointed out...the cops are the only thing keeping black neighborhoods from turning into the Wild West!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Police killing blacks in 1895 ? Do you think it was common then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the police killing blackS in 1895 what's turning our inner cities into shooting galleries NOW, Paul?  With all due respect...GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS AND LOOK AT WHAT'S HAPPENING TODAY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple question
> 
> I'm saying - Do you think the police killings of black people were high in 1895 ?
Click to expand...


You really don't have a come back to the 1% - 89% thing...do you, Paul?


----------



## Oldstyle

A good start would be for you to stop trolling HuffPost!  No wonder you don't have a clue!


----------



## Oldstyle

You do the math for me, Paul.  If it's a 1% to 89% ratio...how many blacks have been killed by other blacks since Colin Kaepernick started his protests?


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> You really don't have a come back to the 1% - 89% thing...do you, Paul?


Well you answer my question and I'll answer your question. Fair ?

Do you think that police killings of black people were high in 1895 ?


----------



## Oldstyle

Don't really care, Paul.  What happened back in 1895 has zero to do with what's happening right now!  Cities in Alabama that used to have whites like Bull Connor in charge now have black mayors and black police chiefs and black on black violence has increased not decreased.  Your whole premise is so flawed that it borders on farce!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Don't really care, Paul.  What happened back in 1895 has zero to do with what's happening right now!


Well just answer the question. What you so scared of ?


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really care, Paul.  What happened back in 1895 has zero to do with what's happening right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Well just answer the question. What you so scared of ?
Click to expand...


Paul...when you ask a question that's worthy of a reply then I'll answer you.  When you ask questions that are obvious diversions from what's really happening...then I'll ignore you.  1895?  Really?  It's 2019.  Stop allowing your leaders to distract you with this whole "police brutality" narrative.  They don't want you to call them on their failures and you've fallen for it.  Use your brain and stop repeating the crap you're seeing on HuffPost!


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> Yet you sit there and claim black people promote thug life and violence ?



Hello, Paul. Are you disputing indisputable American presidential and music history FACTS?

    ​Peace.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Paul...when you ask a question that's worthy of a reply then I'll answer you.  When you ask questions that are obvious diversions from what's really happening...then I'll ignore you.  1895?  Really?  It's 2019.  Stop allowing your leaders to distract you with this whole "police brutality" narrative.  They don't want you to call them on their failures and you've fallen for it.  Use your brain and stop repeating the crap you're seeing on HuffPost!


I said you answer my question, then I'll answer yours. 

But you tapped out. Anytime you debate with me. You tap out


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> Well just answer the question. What you so scared of ?



Hello, Paul. FWIW...I'm scared by many of the* anti-social people and community harming behaviors* Tupac speaks about Americans of all flavors FEARING.

​Peace.


----------



## Paul Essien

AveryJarhman said:


> Hello, Paul. Are you disputing indisputable American presidential and music history FACTS?
> 
> View attachment 244408 View attachment 244405 View attachment 244407 View attachment 244406​Peace.


I'm saying white people are and have been the biggest thugs ever to walk the earth.

Now do you fancy challenging me on this ?


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien replied to AveryJ, *"I'm saying white people are and have been the biggest thugs ever to walk the earth.

Now do you fancy challenging me on this"*

Frankly, Paul Essien, I'm not inclined to challenge or become involved in a discussion with apparent PRO BLACK minded fellow citizens I sincerely believe are experiencing mental illness.

Especially apparent emotionally troubled citizens like yourself who've created a track-record for repeatedly dodging my questions, as well as our fellow USMB member's questions.

 ​*"Mental illness in Black Communities"* Published on Nov 10, 2010 www dawsondenise com

___
*"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me"* ~Law of Polaris -North Star-


Peace.


----------



## Paul Essien

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien replied to AveryJ, *"I'm saying white people are and have been the biggest thugs ever to walk the earth.
> 
> Now do you fancy challenging me on this"*
> 
> Frankly, Paul Essien, I'm not inclined to challenge or become involved in a discussion with apparent PRO BLACK minded fellow citizens I sincerely believe are experiencing mental illness.
> 
> Especially apparent emotionally troubled citizens like yourself who've created a track-record for repeatedly dodging my questions, as well as our fellow USMB member's questions.
> 
> View attachment 244411​*"Mental illness in Black Communities"* Published on Nov 10, 2010 www dawsondenise com
> 
> ___
> *"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me"* ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> 
> Peace.


I'm not going to allow you to set the agenda.

You are like Oldstyle and MizMolly and captkaos in that your attention always appears to be skewed in one direction. 

*Black people. *

Yes by all means have the discussion about why so many black people appear to be caught up in perceived negative social and economic disorders.

But if you are also not prepared to focus the same attention discussing the perceived causes, (i.e racism and it's affects) then you're either being disingenuous or not really serious.

Also you make the mistake of assuming that I am trying to persuade you.

*I'm not.*

Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way beyond my powers.

I write about white people and racism in USMB for my own understanding.

But for some reason you and others expect the likes me and IM2 and NewsVine_Mariyam  to write to their point of view

*As if there are not enough people doing that already.*

But then again ? Who can blame them ? Most of the things are written to their POV.

Less than 22% of the world is white.
Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
And that 2.3% of that world has a limited racist view on things. 

Yet they run the BBC, CNN, New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They own Twitter, Facbook, Insta, Harper Collins and Penguin books. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. 

So it's very dangerous of being overly dependent on any one part of the world for your knowledge of the world as a whole.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Oldstyle inquired, "So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people?"

NewsVine_Mariyam replied, "I'm not particularly concerned about either nor do I live in the "inner city".

Hello, NVM. Honestly, I'm dismayed witnessing your apparent apathy and lack of compassion for fellow citizens, based on their zip code. 

Sadly, your reply to Oldstyle assures me you belong to a large population of emotionally troubled American women this American speaks about.

"Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjJ9LcnEASk/

NewsVine_Mariyam wrote, *"I however empathized with what happened to Sandra Bland because that could have so easily had been me."*

NewsVine_Mariyam, the admitted emotionally troubled late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland sat in a jail cell because her family declined to provide $500.00 bail to secure her freedom.

Is this how your family would have treated you?

NVM, does your family approve of Sandra Bland actively attempting to bring peace and unity to our Nation's people? Or is she viewed as a "SELLOUT or C**N" for engaging in her inalienable right to express her thoughts concerns and opinions?

​
Of course I do not expect a reply from you, however once again I ask:

NewsVine_Mariyam, who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult "gang-bangers and thugs" the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily causing COMMUNITY FEAR and VIOLENCE, as well as TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or  American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent?


(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)

​
Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> No. That's not what I'm claiming. I didn't say gangster rap happened because black rappers tried to cater to white boys. I'm saying gangster rap and hip hop in general is maintained by white people because they are most of the buyers.



Paul, I believe you are referring to a large population of white or American citizens of Euro-descent *TOTALLY RESPONSIBLE *for creating, funding, maintaining and then WILLFULLY IGNORING America's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!

I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-*TRUTH*-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the *"T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.*

I am referring to a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.

Sadly, the traumatic, potentially life-scarring Criminal Child Abuse and Emotional Abandonment each of these men speaks about experiencing during a critical period of human/childhood development, resulted with them maturing into emotionally ill adults revealing in public they’ve been experiencing acute depression as well as Suic*dal Thoughts for most of their lives.

The same Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment that for near 40 years has been inspiring significant numbers of popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers to compose and promote American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")

Unfortunately, it's plainly evident Kendrick, Tupac as well as untold numbers of American children are being raised, nurtured and socialized by moms experiencing some type of illness preventing and impeding them from embracing and following their innate, natural maternal instinct to protect their child or children from harm.

Paul, perhaps I'm wrong but **something** is preventing significant numbers of black or American moms of African descent from recognizing that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*), as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.

If I have incorrectly stated facts, please PROVE ME WRONG!




​
Peace.


----------



## captkaos

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't have a come back to the 1% - 89% thing...do you, Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> Well you answer my question and I'll answer your question. Fair ?
> 
> Do you think that police killings of black people were high in 1895 ?
Click to expand...

Hey Paul do you live in1895! was your family even here in 1895. Mine wasn't my Great Grandfather immigrated here "legally" in 1902. I'm Sure The Police killed blacks in 1895 just like they probably killed Whites and others. Black on black crime is under reported because it exposes the Moral decay of the Black community. White folks are not the problem when it comes to Black on Black crime. The break down of the Family unit in inner cities, unwed mothers, drug addiction and Rampant crime are. maybe you should go out in the most dangerous Black communities and Make changes that you feel are needed to improve the quality of life of the black community. Do you realize how many Black unborn children are Killed in this Country "legally" Go fight the fight and quit blaming the White man for the Moral decay and crime in America. Easy to place blame hard to take a stance. Be careful out there them thugs have guns ya know.


----------



## Paul Essien

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. That's not what I'm claiming. I didn't say gangster rap happened because black rappers tried to cater to white boys. I'm saying gangster rap and hip hop in general is maintained by white people because they are most of the buyers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, I believe you are referring to a large population of white or American citizens of Euro-descent *TOTALLY RESPONSIBLE *for creating, funding, maintaining and then WILLFULLY IGNORING America's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!
> 
> I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-*TRUTH*-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the *"T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.*
> 
> I am referring to a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.
> 
> Sadly, the traumatic, potentially life-scarring Criminal Child Abuse and Emotional Abandonment each of these men speaks about experiencing during a critical period of human/childhood development, resulted with them maturing into emotionally ill adults revealing in public they’ve been experiencing acute depression as well as Suic*dal Thoughts for most of their lives.
> 
> The same Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment that for near 40 years has been inspiring significant numbers of popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers to compose and promote American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")
> 
> Unfortunately, it's plainly evident Kendrick, Tupac as well as untold numbers of American children are being raised, nurtured and socialized by moms experiencing some type of illness preventing and impeding them from embracing and following their innate, natural maternal instinct to protect their child or children from harm.
> 
> Paul, perhaps I'm wrong but **something** is preventing significant numbers of black or American moms of African descent from recognizing that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*), as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.
> 
> If I have incorrectly stated facts, please PROVE ME WRONG!
> 
> View attachment 244418
> 
> View attachment 244419​
> Peace.
Click to expand...

Once again when you debate systematic white supremacy with me then the blame is not going to be shifted from white people to black people. I don't know how more clear I can make this. But you still don't seem to get it.

I say very clearly. The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white ppl and the system of white supremacy has been the main evil.

So AveryJarhman you can type away all you like and post pics up all you like, it wont be read by me that's for sure. Because your not gonna move the argument from what whites do to what you think blacks do.


----------



## captkaos

AveryJarhman said:


> Oldstyle inquired, "So tell me, NewsVine...which category are you most concerned about falling into...the 1% that are killed by law enforcement...or the 89% that are killed by other black people?"
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam replied, "I'm not particularly concerned about either nor do I live in the "inner city".
> 
> Hello, NVM. Honestly, I'm dismayed witnessing your apparent apathy and lack of compassion for fellow citizens, based on their zip code.
> 
> Sadly, your reply to Oldstyle assures me you belong to a large population of emotionally troubled American women this American speaks about.
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men" ~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014
> 
> ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjJ9LcnEASk/
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam wrote, *"I however empathized with what happened to Sandra Bland because that could have so easily had been me."*
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam, the admitted emotionally troubled late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland sat in a jail cell because her family declined to provide $500.00 bail to secure her freedom.
> 
> Is this how your family would have treated you?
> 
> NVM, does your family approve of Sandra Bland actively attempting to bring peace and unity to our Nation's people? Or is she viewed as a "SELLOUT or C**N" for engaging in her inalienable right to express her thoughts concerns and opinions?
> 
> View attachment 244414​
> Of course I do not expect a reply from you, however once again I ask:
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam, who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult "gang-bangers and thugs" the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily causing COMMUNITY FEAR and VIOLENCE, as well as TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or  American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent?
> 
> 
> (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)
> 
> View attachment 244415​
> Peace.


Maybe they're killing themselves because they figure they are going to die in the street anyway, Or they just feel unwanted and unimportant to people of their own color and hopeless for a better life. Fix your families fix your Situation. Strong families build strong communities. The complete breakdown of the Family in black communities is the problem not the evil white man from 1895
.


----------



## Paul Essien

captkaos said:


> Hey Paul do you live in1895! was your family even here in 1895. Mine wasn't my Great Grandfather immigrated here "legally" in 1902. I'm Sure The Police killed blacks in 1895 just like they probably killed Whites and others.


So you admit that many black people were killed by the police in 1895 ?

But guess what ?

More black people were killed by the police in 2015 than were killed by the police and lynched than in 1895


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> I'm not going to allow you to set the agenda.



LOL!!!! Paul, I completely understand.

After witnessing what happened to PRO BLACK minded Anti-Racism Strategist and alleged CONVICTED CON MAN Tariq Nasheed when he allowed others to set the agenda, I don't blame you for wanting to limit discussions.

 

"Tariq Nasheed vs. Jared Taylor" Streamed live on Feb 8, 2018 by Baked Alaska


"Tariq Nasheed: Hidden Criminal?" Published on Jun 5, 2018 by Cynthia G - 8,313 views


Peace.


----------



## Paul Essien

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to allow you to set the agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Paul, I completely understand.
> 
> After witnessing what happened to PRO BLACK minded Anti-Racism Strategist and alleged CONVICTED CON MAN Tariq Nasheed when he allowed others to set the agenda, I don't blame you for wanting to limit discussions.
> 
> View attachment 244423
> 
> "Tariq Nasheed vs. Jared Taylor" Streamed live on Feb 8, 2018 by Baked Alaska
> 
> 
> "Tariq Nasheed: Hidden Criminal?" Published on Jun 5, 2018 by Cynthia G - 8,313 views
> 
> 
> Peace.
Click to expand...

OK. So you agree with Jared Taylor that black people are mentally inferior and white people are superior ?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> OK. So you agree with Jared Taylor that black people are mentally inferior and white people are superior ?


Anyone with even the most tenuous grasp of the obvious knows that to be true. I suspect even you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Anyone with even the most tenuous grasp of the obvious knows that to be true.


So white people are superior to black people ? And you believe that you are superior to black men ?


Meathead said:


> I suspect even you.


I believe that white people and majority white countries are socially and economically and politically superior to black people and majority black countries because white people created a system of global white supremacy which has elevated them and propped them up. But I look at that in the way that someone who has a superior position in work, is not innately superior. Just that they have a superior position.

But no I don't believe that white people are superior to black people just because they have white skin. 

I don't believe that white skin comes with any qualities like innate intelligence etc


----------



## captkaos

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to allow you to set the agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Paul, I completely understand.
> 
> After witnessing what happened to PRO BLACK minded Anti-Racism Strategist and alleged CONVICTED CON MAN Tariq Nasheed when he allowed others to set the agenda, I don't blame you for wanting to limit discussions.
> 
> View attachment 244423
> 
> "Tariq Nasheed vs. Jared Taylor" Streamed live on Feb 8, 2018 by Baked Alaska
> 
> 
> "Tariq Nasheed: Hidden Criminal?" Published on Jun 5, 2018 by Cynthia G - 8,313 views
> 
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So you agree with Jared Taylor that black people are mentally inferior and white people are superior ?
Click to expand...

We can all agree now that you don't really have an original thought, you just spew the Garbage and poor me attitudes of so many on the left black and white alike get off your ass and go fight the fight against drugs and violence in the Black community that would get my attention. Hope you don't get shot stabbed robbed or raped in your quest to eliminate these issues in black communities and housing projects forced on you by the Libs who want to keep you dependent on the Govt. for your survival.


----------



## captkaos

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to allow you to set the agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Paul, I completely understand.
> 
> After witnessing what happened to PRO BLACK minded Anti-Racism Strategist and alleged CONVICTED CON MAN Tariq Nasheed when he allowed others to set the agenda, I don't blame you for wanting to limit discussions.
> 
> View attachment 244423
> 
> "Tariq Nasheed vs. Jared Taylor" Streamed live on Feb 8, 2018 by Baked Alaska
> 
> 
> "Tariq Nasheed: Hidden Criminal?" Published on Jun 5, 2018 by Cynthia G - 8,313 views
> 
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So you agree with Jared Taylor that black people are mentally inferior and white people are superior ?
Click to expand...

We can all agree now that you don't really have an original thought, you just spew the Garbage and poor me attitudes of so many on the left black and white alike get off your ass and go fight the fight against drugs and violence in the Black community that would get my attention. Hope you don't get shot stabbed robbed or raped in your quest to eliminate these issues in black communities and housing projects forced on you by the Libs who want to keep you dependent on the Govt. for your survival.


Paul Essien said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Paul do you live in1895! was your family even here in 1895. Mine wasn't my Great Grandfather immigrated here "legally" in 1902. I'm Sure The Police killed blacks in 1895 just like they probably killed Whites and others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that many black people were killed by the police in 1895 ?
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> More black people were killed by the police in 2015 than were killed by the police and lynched than in 1895
Click to expand...

That's simply because there are more black criminals and miscreants then there were in 1895. Go be a cop and help stop the trend. There are black cops too not just whitey.  Oh you don't want to put your life on the line for your people you just want to cry about the problems created by your own hand. Nice ! And then blame someone else what an ideologue you are. change black culture change your condition or


----------



## Paul Essien

captkaos said:


> We can all agree now that you don't really have an original thought, you just spew the Garbage and poor me attitudes of so many on the left black and white alike get off your ass and go fight the fight against drugs and violence in the Black community that would get my attention.


Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.

The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They are almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.

For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they are not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.

For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.

Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.

And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.

1) Almost no one will hire you.
2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.

Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.

And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.

Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year.

Real crime is pretty much always white. White people are the biggest criminals in USA

Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are white. Italian crime is exclusive white : napolitan camorra, sicilian cosa nostra mafia. Same goes with the US cosa nostra. European crime in general is white and forms a underworld web that beats street gangs easily in power, prestige and money. 

How this effects any other white american and their safety ?

These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. 

And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. You know nothing.

It is the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it.

Then, there are the wall street jugglers who are also criminals and who are the main reason why the average white americans are in the deep sh*t, loose their homes, insurances. 

They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than anyone.


captkaos said:


> Hope you don't get shot stabbed robbed or raped in your quest to eliminate these issues in black communities and housing projects forced on you by the Libs who want to keep you dependent on the Govt. for your survival.


I notice you running your mouth about so called black crime never mention white gang crime. Yet from the 1920’s up to not white crime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.

At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder. 

That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that. 

And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.

Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s. 

How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons? 

Thousands at least.

The drug trade by white organized crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal? 

Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.

*There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. *

If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs. 

The murder is the message.

It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality somehow forget all that


----------



## captkaos

Paul Essien said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can all agree now that you don't really have an original thought, you just spew the Garbage and poor me attitudes of so many on the left black and white alike get off your ass and go fight the fight against drugs and violence in the Black community that would get my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.
> 
> The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They are almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.
> 
> For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they are not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.
> 
> For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.
> 
> Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.
> 
> And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one will hire you.
> 2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
> 3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
> 4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.
> 
> Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.
> 
> And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.
> 
> Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year.
> 
> Real crime is pretty much always white. White people are the biggest criminals in USA
> 
> Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are white. Italian crime is exclusive white : napolitan camorra, sicilian cosa nostra mafia. Same goes with the US cosa nostra. European crime in general is white and forms a underworld web that beats street gangs easily in power, prestige and money.
> 
> How this effects any other white american and their safety ?
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs.
> 
> And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. You know nothing.
> 
> It is the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it.
> 
> Then, there are the wall street jugglers who are also criminals and who are the main reason why the average white americans are in the deep sh*t, loose their homes, insurances.
> 
> They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than anyone.
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't get shot stabbed robbed or raped in your quest to eliminate these issues in black communities and housing projects forced on you by the Libs who want to keep you dependent on the Govt. for your survival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I notice you running your mouth about so called black crime never mention white gang crime. Yet from the 1920’s up to not white crime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.
> 
> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.
> 
> How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?
> 
> Thousands at least.
> 
> The drug trade by white organized crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal?
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> *There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. *
> 
> If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.
> 
> The murder is the message.
> 
> It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality somehow forget all that
Click to expand...

So Paul you are okay with the drugs flowing into your community as long as it isn't blacks supplying them. Maybe you should get some other like minded gangsters and go take over the distribution networks and then, stop selling drugs to your neighbors!


----------



## Paul Essien

captkaos said:


> That's simply because there are more black criminals and miscreants then there were in 1895. Go be a cop and help stop the trend.


Do you know the racial crime stats of 1895 ?


captkaos said:


> There are black cops too not just whitey.


And your point is ?



captkaos said:


> Oh you don't want to put your life on the line for your people you just want to cry about the problems created by your own hand. Nice ! And then blame someone else whatan ideologue you are. change black culture change your condition or


I’ve always found it funny how whites want to view responsibility as a one-way street: 

In other words, they need to clean up their act, but we don’t need to do anything

Tell me - How can black folks take responsibility for the fact that black men are twice as likely to have their cars stopped and searched for drugs, even though whites are twice as likely to actually have drugs on us when your stopped?

Black folks are doing self-help all the time. We have to. We have enough experience with white supremacy to know that it's never done much to improve our situation. 

I see very little self-reflection in the white community. You don't spend time dealing with your own racism the racism which only u have any control over, since the folks doing the discriminating are white like u. 

But I'm to believe that ppl like you would be able to fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants ? That somehow the B.S you spout here would play no role ?


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to allow you to set the agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Paul, I completely understand.
> 
> After witnessing what happened to PRO BLACK minded Anti-Racism Strategist and alleged CONVICTED CON MAN Tariq Nasheed when he allowed others to set the agenda, I don't blame you for wanting to limit discussions.
> 
> View attachment 244423
> 
> "Tariq Nasheed vs. Jared Taylor" Streamed live on Feb 8, 2018 by Baked Alaska
> 
> 
> "Tariq Nasheed: Hidden Criminal?" Published on Jun 5, 2018 by Cynthia G - 8,313 views
> 
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So you agree with Jared Taylor that black people are mentally inferior and white people are superior ?
Click to expand...


When discussing the topic of human intellect, I believe Jared Taylor, YOU and millions of so-called caring respoinsble American citizens of all flavors, fail to take into account extensive Early Childhood Brain Development research.

Medical research finding that in far too many instances, toddlers, children and teens regularly exposed to domestic, as well as community VIOLENCE, or other forms of trauma, will not perform in life as well as kids who DID NOT experience multilpe levels of a potentially life scarring medical disease know as Childhood Trauma or Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs).

Paul, while you may disagree, I believe RACISM does not provide a legit excuse for moms failing to responsibly raise, nurture and socialize our Nation's young....and sadly, in many cases failing to protect their children from experiencing trauma.

*"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates"* By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews.com

Jazelle Hunt, a Washington correspondent for the National Newspaper Publishers Association News Service, recently completed week-long training at the University of Southern California as one of 14 journalists awarded a 2014 National Health Fellowship.

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates
Jazelle Hunt Black Voice News com| June 10th, 2014

"How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppRq6_AYOBs/
___
"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8sT_g9yRmQ?t=7m59s

​
Peace.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with even the most tenuous grasp of the obvious knows that to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> So white people are superior to black people ? And you believe that you are superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect even you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that white people and majority white countries are socially and economically and politically superior to black people and majority black countries because white people created a system of global white supremacy which has elevated them and propped them up. But I look at that in the way that someone who has a superior position in work, is not innately superior. Just that they have a superior position.
> 
> But no I don't believe that white people are superior to black people just because they have white skin.
> 
> I don't believe that white skin comes with any qualities like innate intelligence etc
Click to expand...

It is not a matter of skin color. Sin color is indeed superficial to intelligence. It is a matter of races which have adapted to survive in their environoment over millenia. People who had to survive in harsh conditions, those who went to sea and those that developed pastoral cultures which resulted in civilizations had different needs to stay alive than foragers and hunter-gatherers in tropical surroundings.

All humans are at their very core animals which adapt to their environment. You cannot expect to take a brown bear to the arctic and expect it to become an polar bear even if you gave it welfare, section 8 housing and food stamps to survive.


----------



## Paul Essien

captkaos said:


> So Paul you are okay with the drugs flowing into your community as long as it isn't blacks supplying them.


We live in a system of white supremacy. What can you do ? It's white people that's shipping this in. And let's be clear. Most drug users are white. Most of the drugs are in suburban areas. Meth and heroin are drugs that black people rarely use or sell today. 85% of the users and sellers are white.Yet more black people r in jaill. Waco has been a hotbed for crystal meth use. So what do the white supremacists do ?  Change possession of meth from felony to misdemeanor.

All over the USA white people are drugged out on meth like this

















These white folks got K&A looking like skid row. They have programs giving them clean needles and a program to pick up the needles those trifling cave beasts discard on the ground. Plus they beg 24/7 with their dusty ass signs in the street and subway. You see when it’s a white problem it isn’t a problem. They don’t want the little white Timmys of the world to hit that cell





They have a system to go easy on them like Clinton in this opiod crisis. They have Methodone Clinics to help them manage their addiction. 





Wonder if he's ever spoken on the CIA's trade of Cocaine 4 Weapons in Nicaragua '90's ? Or Nixon's overt racist drug war that he co-opted ? 

They go so soft on white drug users that Miami police say they’ll offer opioid addicts rehab instead of arresting them





Look at the story of the dead opiod addict last year (Maddie Linsenmeir). You would think she was getting to be buried in Arlington with all this press around her death.





 They’re making martyrs out of white junkies when we steady getting killed.


captkaos said:


> Maybe you should get some other like minded gangsters and go take over the distribution networks and then, stop selling drugs to your neighbors!


Drugs don't sick with black folk. Heroin ended in the 60s. Coke the 70s. Crack the 80s. The only thing left is weed. But when Black folks put that down watch "them" make Newport illegal to smoke.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.



Does anyone discuss black American lives directly affected by apparent emotionally deranged SUICIDAL, HOMICIDAL thinking Organized Crime figures supplying life sapping substances, used by depressed, self harming Americans? 

*"Original Black Mafia Family B4 Big Meech there was Eddie Jackson"*


I gotta thank Al Profit for eliciting testimony documenting quite a bit of our Nation's past and present criminal history.

Though I'm still waiting for Mr. Profit to produce a documentary explaining why perfectly healthy newborns mature into crazed, psychopathic teen and adult citizens.

Peace.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> It is not a matter of skin color. Sin color is indeed superficial to intelligence. It is a matter of races which have adapted to survive in their environoment over millenia. People who had to survive in harsh conditions, those who went to sea and those that developed pastoral cultures which resulted in civilizations had different needs to stay alive than foragers and hunter-gatherers in tropical surroundings.


Like most white racist ideas you take the current power imbalance and see it as the natural order of things – when it is anything but. 

White people, people from Europe, have been the most advanced part of mankind only twice – now and back in Greek and Roman times. Otherwise they have been middling to backwards.

This idea I've heard plenty of times that idea that white people are born with more intelligence than blacks because they come from a long line of people who lived through thousands of unforgiving winters in the cold, cruel north.

Unlike blacks, who lived in Africa where you can sit under a tree all day and eat bananas. 

But race is gradient. Right ?

And if higher latitudes and colder temperatures increase intelligence. Right ? Then Siberians, Eskimos, Inuit’s or Patagonians should be have the most highly evolved intelligence as they live in the higher latitudes and coldest places ?

But who ever says that ?

You have no idea what the climate was like in either Africa or Europe at the time that migration began. You assume that the world looked much as it does today. Yet, anyone who’s taken high-school biology knows that the fossil record shows that tropical fossils exist in places as far north as Greenland, and as far south as Antarctica. 

You don’t even know if Europe was appreciably colder than Africa at the time. You don’t know how long Europe has been colder than Africa, in fact, you have no idea what the actual primeval conditions and challenges were in either place at the time. You are not even good at playing amateur scientist.

A lot of people like you believe cold-climates enabled people who are now more closely related to Caucasians and mongoloids to develop tools. One of those tools was a bigger brain, higher cognitive ability, and better visio-spatial skill. Yet, as we see in the archaeological record that Cro-Magnon, who had just — evolutionary time-scale speaking — left Africa for northern climates basically out-adapted Neanderthals, winning against them in competition for territory, for game, and in basic warfare. 

This has been shown in the archaeological record from various grave sites, and burial grounds where neanderthal bodies have had wounds in them, as well as remains of Cro-Magnon sites in territories that were previously inhabited by Neanderthals. So despite being adapted to cold climates for a longer period of time, Neanderthals were unable to compete or out-survive Cro-Magnons, who had less time to adapt to the colder climates. 

Also the so called 'classical civilizations' that you learnt about in school began in tropical mediterranean and equatorial climates. The Aztecs, Mayans, Sumerians, Babylonians, Indus Valley, Egyptian, Greek, Roman, and Shang Dynasty (which is the farthest, or one of the farthest, north). 

Notably, only two of these are European, and only one is really that far north relatively speaking. Even going further back in history, the most advanced civilizations (from your western perspective) haven’t really been western civilizations in far northern climates. 

The only western civilizations that were very advanced comparatively/overall were the Greeks and Romans. 

If you want to go up to the Renaissance-era which was when Europe regained much of the knowledge it lost in the aftermath of the Roman Empire’s collapse, the most advanced civilizations were *STILL* not from anywhere in the northern climates. In fact, the Ottoman empire and also the Byzantines till the Ottoman’s destroyed them) was the most advanced in mathematics, science, and medicine, as well as the largest preserver of written knowledge at the time. 

(Again, I’m speaking from the Western historical perspective, since that’s where you are in this debate dealing with White people supposedly being smarter because they’re from cold-climates. 

Intelligence is not the natural result of fighting cold weather (or any other change in climate or terrain). 

What does one really have to do to fight the cold ? 

1) Live in a big cave, all together and huddle around a fire, instead of building your own villages or small cities. 

2) Rely on hunting of large animals (red meat) more than on developing large-scale agriculture, because of the long winters. 

3) Rely heavily on skinning animal to provide warm clothing, rather than focusing on the intricate weaving and the dying of finer textiles. 

The reality is that science by and large, over a long period of time has shown this idea connecting cold-climate or race with intelligence to be wrong.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of skin color. Sin color is indeed superficial to intelligence. It is a matter of races which have adapted to survive in their environoment over millenia. People who had to survive in harsh conditions, those who went to sea and those that developed pastoral cultures which resulted in civilizations had different needs to stay alive than foragers and hunter-gatherers in tropical surroundings.
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are so predictable, I should never really respond to them, but then I forget that sometimes a response is necessary, not for you but for other people to see the counter points.
> 
> This idea I've heard plenty of times that idea that white people are born with more intelligence than blacks because they come from a long line of people who lived through thousands of unforgiving winters in the cold, cruel north.
> 
> Unlike blacks, who lived in Africa where you can sit under a tree all day and eat bananas.
> 
> But race is gradient. Right ?
> 
> And if higher latitudes and colder temperatures increase intelligence. Right ? Then Siberians, Eskimos, Inuit’s or Patagonians should be have the most highly evolved intelligence as they live in the higher latitudes and coldest places ?
> 
> But who ever says that ?
> 
> You have no idea what the climate was like in either Africa or Europe at the time that migration began. You assume that the world looked much as it does today. Yet, anyone who’s taken high-school biology knows that the fossil record shows that tropical fossils exist in places as far north as Greenland, and as far south as Antarctica.
> 
> http://www.gi.alaska.edu/ScienceForum/ASF1/188.html
> http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2009/0...le-fossil.html
> 
> You don’t even know if Europe was appreciably colder than Africa at the time. You don’t know how long Europe has been colder than Africa, in fact, you have no idea what the actual primeval conditions and challenges were in either place at the time. You are not even good at playing amateur scientist.
> 
> A lot of people like you believe cold-climates enabled people who are now more closely related to Caucasians and mongoloids to develop tools. One of those tools was a bigger brain, higher cognitive ability, and better visio-spatial skill. Yet, as we see in the archaeological record that Cro-Magnon, who had just — evolutionary time-scale speaking — left Africa for northern climates basically out-adapted Neanderthals, winning against them in competition for territory, for game, and in basic warfare.
> 
> This has been shown in the archaeological record from various grave sites, and burial grounds where neanderthal bodies have had wounds in them, as well as remains of Cro-Magnon sites in territories that were previously inhabited by Neanderthals. So despite being adapted to cold climates for a longer period of time, Neanderthals were unable to compete or out-survive Cro-Magnons, who had less time to adapt to the colder climates.
> 
> Also the so called 'classical civilizations' that you learnt about in school began in tropical mediterranean and equatorial climates. The Aztecs, Mayans, Sumerians, Babylonians, Indus Valley, Egyptian, Greek, Roman, and Shang Dynasty (which is the farthest, or one of the farthest, north).
> 
> Notably, only two of these are European, and only one is really that far north relatively speaking. Even going further back in history, the most advanced civilizations (from your western perspective) haven’t really been western civilizations in far northern climates.
> 
> The only western civilizations that were very advanced comparatively/overall were the Greeks and Romans.
> 
> If you want to go up to the Renaissance-era which was when Europe regained much of the knowledge it lost in the aftermath of the Roman Empire’s collapse, the most advanced civilizations were *STILL* not from anywhere in the northern climates. In fact, the Ottoman empire and also the Byzantines till the Ottoman’s destroyed them) was the most advanced in mathematics, science, and medicine, as well as the largest preserver of written knowledge at the time.
> 
> (Again, I’m speaking from the Western historical perspective, since that’s where you are in this debate dealing with White people supposedly being smarter because they’re from cold-climates.
> 
> Intelligence is not the natural result of fighting cold weather (or any other change in climate or terrain).
> 
> What does one really have to do to fight the cold ?
> 
> 1) Live in a big cave, all together and huddle around a fire, instead of building your own villages or small cities.
> 
> 2) Rely on hunting of large animals (red meat) more than on developing large-scale agriculture, because of the long winters.
> 
> 3) Rely heavily on skinning animal to provide warm clothing, rather than focusing on the intricate weaving and the dying of finer textiles.
> 
> The reality is that science by and large, over a long period of time has shown this idea connecting cold-climate or race with intelligence to be wrong.
Click to expand...

I understand your anger, but that changes nothing. A natural limitation on your own intellect is indeed a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> I understand your anger, but that changes nothing. A natural limitation on your own intellect is indeed a bitter pill to swallow.


I'm not angry one bit.

I'm just disagreeing with you and quite frankly even you know that your not superior to black men.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your anger, but that changes nothing. A natural limitation on your own intellect is indeed a bitter pill to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not angry one bit.
> 
> I'm just disagreeing with you and quite frankly even you know that your not superior to black men.
Click to expand...

FFS, you're a stereotype as much as Al Sharpton with perhaps less intellect and even less insight.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Paul. Are you disputing indisputable American presidential and music history FACTS?
> 
> View attachment 244408 View attachment 244405 View attachment 244407 View attachment 244406​Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying white people are and have been the biggest thugs ever to walk the earth.
> 
> Now do you fancy challenging me on this ?
Click to expand...


Challenge what?  Your opinion?  To be quite blunt, Paul...who are you to have an opinion that even needs to be "challenged"?  You cut and spam a lot of nonsense from places like Huffington Post and appear to completely ignorant about much of what's going on in the world around you!


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. That's not what I'm claiming. I didn't say gangster rap happened because black rappers tried to cater to white boys. I'm saying gangster rap and hip hop in general is maintained by white people because they are most of the buyers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, I believe you are referring to a large population of white or American citizens of Euro-descent *TOTALLY RESPONSIBLE *for creating, funding, maintaining and then WILLFULLY IGNORING America's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!
> 
> I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-*TRUTH*-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the *"T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.*
> 
> I am referring to a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.
> 
> Sadly, the traumatic, potentially life-scarring Criminal Child Abuse and Emotional Abandonment each of these men speaks about experiencing during a critical period of human/childhood development, resulted with them maturing into emotionally ill adults revealing in public they’ve been experiencing acute depression as well as Suic*dal Thoughts for most of their lives.
> 
> The same Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment that for near 40 years has been inspiring significant numbers of popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers to compose and promote American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")
> 
> Unfortunately, it's plainly evident Kendrick, Tupac as well as untold numbers of American children are being raised, nurtured and socialized by moms experiencing some type of illness preventing and impeding them from embracing and following their innate, natural maternal instinct to protect their child or children from harm.
> 
> Paul, perhaps I'm wrong but **something** is preventing significant numbers of black or American moms of African descent from recognizing that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*), as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.
> 
> If I have incorrectly stated facts, please PROVE ME WRONG!
> 
> View attachment 244418
> 
> View attachment 244419​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again when you debate systematic white supremacy with me then the blame is not going to be shifted from white people to black people. I don't know how more clear I can make this. But you still don't seem to get it.
> 
> I say very clearly. The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white ppl and the system of white supremacy has been the main evil.
> 
> So AveryJarhman you can type away all you like and post pics up all you like, it wont be read by me that's for sure. Because your not gonna move the argument from what whites do to what you think blacks do.
Click to expand...


So why are you even here?  You're unwilling to listen to anyone else's point of view and your own point of view is nothing more than talking points you cut and paste from sites that are laughably biased.  You're not very bright, Paul and it shows more and more with each subsequent post you make!  You're the kind of person that black leaders who have failed miserably to address issues in the black community use to divert attention away from those failures!  The kind of idiot that marches in Baltimore to protest police brutality against blacks when the Mayor is black, the Police Chief is black, the District Attorney is black and the officer in charge at the scene is black!  You want to see how easily led people like you let black leaders off the hook?  Look no further than the case of Freddie Gray!


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien replied to AveryJ, *"I'm saying white people are and have been the biggest thugs ever to walk the earth.
> 
> Now do you fancy challenging me on this"*
> 
> Frankly, Paul Essien, I'm not inclined to challenge or become involved in a discussion with apparent PRO BLACK minded fellow citizens I sincerely believe are experiencing mental illness.
> 
> Especially apparent emotionally troubled citizens like yourself who've created a track-record for repeatedly dodging my questions, as well as our fellow USMB member's questions.
> 
> View attachment 244411​*"Mental illness in Black Communities"* Published on Nov 10, 2010 www dawsondenise com
> 
> ___
> *"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me"* ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> 
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to allow you to set the agenda.
> 
> You are like Oldstyle and MizMolly and captkaos in that your attention always appears to be skewed in one direction.
> 
> *Black people. *
> 
> Yes by all means have the discussion about why so many black people appear to be caught up in perceived negative social and economic disorders.
> 
> But if you are also not prepared to focus the same attention discussing the perceived causes, (i.e racism and it's affects) then you're either being disingenuous or not really serious.
> 
> Also you make the mistake of assuming that I am trying to persuade you.
> 
> *I'm not.*
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way beyond my powers.
> 
> I write about white people and racism in USMB for my own understanding.
> 
> But for some reason you and others expect the likes me and IM2 and NewsVine_Mariyam  to write to their point of view
> 
> *As if there are not enough people doing that already.*
> 
> But then again ? Who can blame them ? Most of the things are written to their POV.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> And that 2.3% of that world has a limited racist view on things.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They own Twitter, Facbook, Insta, Harper Collins and Penguin books. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> So it's very dangerous of being overly dependent on any one part of the world for your knowledge of the world as a whole.
Click to expand...

If a white person posts about their experiences with black people, they are called liars


Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien replied to AveryJ, *"I'm saying white people are and have been the biggest thugs ever to walk the earth.
> 
> Now do you fancy challenging me on this"*
> 
> Frankly, Paul Essien, I'm not inclined to challenge or become involved in a discussion with apparent PRO BLACK minded fellow citizens I sincerely believe are experiencing mental illness.
> 
> Especially apparent emotionally troubled citizens like yourself who've created a track-record for repeatedly dodging my questions, as well as our fellow USMB member's questions.
> 
> View attachment 244411​*"Mental illness in Black Communities"* Published on Nov 10, 2010 www dawsondenise com
> 
> ___
> *"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me"* ~Law of Polaris -North Star-
> 
> 
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to allow you to set the agenda.
> 
> You are like Oldstyle and MizMolly and captkaos in that your attention always appears to be skewed in one direction.
> 
> *Black people. *
> 
> Yes by all means have the discussion about why so many black people appear to be caught up in perceived negative social and economic disorders.
> 
> But if you are also not prepared to focus the same attention discussing the perceived causes, (i.e racism and it's affects) then you're either being disingenuous or not really serious.
> 
> Also you make the mistake of assuming that I am trying to persuade you.
> 
> *I'm not.*
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way beyond my powers.
> 
> I write about white people and racism in USMB for my own understanding.
> 
> But for some reason you and others expect the likes me and IM2 and NewsVine_Mariyam  to write to their point of view
> 
> *As if there are not enough people doing that already.*
> 
> But then again ? Who can blame them ? Most of the things are written to their POV.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> And that 2.3% of that world has a limited racist view on things.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They own Twitter, Facbook, Insta, Harper Collins and Penguin books. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> So it's very dangerous of being overly dependent on any one part of the world for your knowledge of the world as a whole.
Click to expand...

LOL YOU and IM2 and other black posters are the ones who are skewed in one direction. How dare anyone disagree with yall. If any white posters tell the black people on these boards about their negative experiences with black people, they are told they are lying, or delusional or they deserved it. Shame on yall.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Paul do you live in1895! was your family even here in 1895. Mine wasn't my Great Grandfather immigrated here "legally" in 1902. I'm Sure The Police killed blacks in 1895 just like they probably killed Whites and others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that many black people were killed by the police in 1895 ?
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> More black people were killed by the police in 2015 than were killed by the police and lynched than in 1895
Click to expand...

There are more people today. But are you also comparing apples to apples? How many INNOCENT blacks are killed by police today? There are whites killed by police today too, what is your point?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can all agree now that you don't really have an original thought, you just spew the Garbage and poor me attitudes of so many on the left black and white alike get off your ass and go fight the fight against drugs and violence in the Black community that would get my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.
> 
> The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They are almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.
> 
> For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they are not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.
> 
> For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.
> 
> Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.
> 
> And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one will hire you.
> 2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
> 3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
> 4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.
> 
> Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.
> 
> And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.
> 
> Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year.
> 
> Real crime is pretty much always white. White people are the biggest criminals in USA
> 
> Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are white. Italian crime is exclusive white : napolitan camorra, sicilian cosa nostra mafia. Same goes with the US cosa nostra. European crime in general is white and forms a underworld web that beats street gangs easily in power, prestige and money.
> 
> How this effects any other white american and their safety ?
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs.
> 
> And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. You know nothing.
> 
> It is the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it.
> 
> Then, there are the wall street jugglers who are also criminals and who are the main reason why the average white americans are in the deep sh*t, loose their homes, insurances.
> 
> They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than anyone.
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't get shot stabbed robbed or raped in your quest to eliminate these issues in black communities and housing projects forced on you by the Libs who want to keep you dependent on the Govt. for your survival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I notice you running your mouth about so called black crime never mention white gang crime. Yet from the 1920’s up to not white crime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.
> 
> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.
> 
> How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?
> 
> Thousands at least.
> 
> The drug trade by white organized crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal?
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> *There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. *
> 
> If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.
> 
> The murder is the message.
> 
> It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality somehow forget all that
Click to expand...

You tend to leave out that most VIOLENT crime is NOT committed by whites.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your anger, but that changes nothing. A natural limitation on your own intellect is indeed a bitter pill to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not angry one bit.
> 
> I'm just disagreeing with you and quite frankly even you know that your not superior to black men.
Click to expand...

He’s Greek. All us Greek men feel superior to the rest of humanity. We invented so much. Democracy for example. Plato, Socrates, assrapeagus.

But I assume you have the same pride about being black. Hell, we were all black once. I do find it amazing that Chinese people came from Africans but that’s what they say.  You guys invented the wheel and language. You guys figured out how to be top predator. Lions tigers and bears didn’t mess with you. We owe you our start.

And really what have the Greeks done since. 

We only make up maybe 2% of the American population. We are the true minority. Lol

And the Turks enslaved us longer than you were slaves in America. Did you know that?


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can all agree now that you don't really have an original thought, you just spew the Garbage and poor me attitudes of so many on the left black and white alike get off your ass and go fight the fight against drugs and violence in the Black community that would get my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.
> 
> The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They are almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.
> 
> For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they are not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.
> 
> For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.
> 
> Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.
> 
> And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one will hire you.
> 2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
> 3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
> 4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.
> 
> Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.
> 
> And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.
> 
> Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year.
> 
> Real crime is pretty much always white. White people are the biggest criminals in USA
> 
> Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are white. Italian crime is exclusive white : napolitan camorra, sicilian cosa nostra mafia. Same goes with the US cosa nostra. European crime in general is white and forms a underworld web that beats street gangs easily in power, prestige and money.
> 
> How this effects any other white american and their safety ?
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into USA. They are also players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs.
> 
> And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. You know nothing.
> 
> It is the huge white middle and upper classes that consume casually the majority of the narcotics. They have the capital for it.
> 
> Then, there are the wall street jugglers who are also criminals and who are the main reason why the average white americans are in the deep sh*t, loose their homes, insurances.
> 
> They affect to the security of the white middle class many many times more than anyone.
> 
> 
> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't get shot stabbed robbed or raped in your quest to eliminate these issues in black communities and housing projects forced on you by the Libs who want to keep you dependent on the Govt. for your survival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I notice you running your mouth about so called black crime never mention white gang crime. Yet from the 1920’s up to not white crime was the absolutely biggest crime in the USA and one of the biggest in the world.
> 
> At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.
> 
> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.
> 
> How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?
> 
> Thousands at least.
> 
> The drug trade by white organized crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal?
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> *There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children. *
> 
> If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.
> 
> The murder is the message.
> 
> It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality somehow forget all that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tend to leave out that most VIOLENT crime is NOT committed by whites.
Click to expand...

I wish we could come to an agreement with blacks regarding this.

There is a difference between the violent crimes we commit. We need to figure out why so many white men are mass murdering.

But a lot of our crime is personal. Maybe a guy is beating his wife. That’s a violent crime that’s happening in my neighborhood but it doesn’t make my neighborhood unsafe. Know what I mean?

In a black neighborhood you as a stranger has to worry about some criminal spotting and praying on you.

Thus white crime doesn’t make the neighborhood safe. We kill our parents for their money. We don’t break into your house and bind torture and kill you, oh wait. I forgot about BTK.


----------



## captkaos

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. That's not what I'm claiming. I didn't say gangster rap happened because black rappers tried to cater to white boys. I'm saying gangster rap and hip hop in general is maintained by white people because they are most of the buyers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, I believe you are referring to a large population of white or American citizens of Euro-descent *TOTALLY RESPONSIBLE *for creating, funding, maintaining and then WILLFULLY IGNORING America's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!
> 
> I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-*TRUTH*-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the *"T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.*
> 
> I am referring to a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.
> 
> Sadly, the traumatic, potentially life-scarring Criminal Child Abuse and Emotional Abandonment each of these men speaks about experiencing during a critical period of human/childhood development, resulted with them maturing into emotionally ill adults revealing in public they’ve been experiencing acute depression as well as Suic*dal Thoughts for most of their lives.
> 
> The same Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment that for near 40 years has been inspiring significant numbers of popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers to compose and promote American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")
> 
> Unfortunately, it's plainly evident Kendrick, Tupac as well as untold numbers of American children are being raised, nurtured and socialized by moms experiencing some type of illness preventing and impeding them from embracing and following their innate, natural maternal instinct to protect their child or children from harm.
> 
> Paul, perhaps I'm wrong but **something** is preventing significant numbers of black or American moms of African descent from recognizing that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*), as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.
> 
> If I have incorrectly stated facts, please PROVE ME WRONG!
> 
> View attachment 244418
> 
> View attachment 244419​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again when you debate systematic white supremacy with me then the blame is not going to be shifted from white people to black people. I don't know how more clear I can make this. But you still don't seem to get it.
> 
> I say very clearly. The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white ppl and the system of white supremacy has been the main evil.
> 
> So AveryJarhman you can type away all you like and post pics up all you like, it wont be read by me that's for sure. Because your not gonna move the argument from what whites do to what you think blacks do.
Click to expand...

Do you even realize that Blacks are Human trafficking your own people in Africa and here in the US. FACT: people are cruel to each other more so to people of a different race some predatory types prey on their own when people of the same race are kept confined and grouped together as in projects and ghettos. The predators take over and destroy hope in the community for their own gain. Go fight the good fight and come back in a month and tell us all the good you've done for the black community then maybe we'll take you seriously otherwise


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of skin color. Sin color is indeed superficial to intelligence. It is a matter of races which have adapted to survive in their environoment over millenia. People who had to survive in harsh conditions, those who went to sea and those that developed pastoral cultures which resulted in civilizations had different needs to stay alive than foragers and hunter-gatherers in tropical surroundings.
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are so predictable, I should never really respond to them, but then I forget that sometimes a response is necessary, not for you but for other people to see the counter points.
> 
> This idea I've heard plenty of times that idea that white people are born with more intelligence than blacks because they come from a long line of people who lived through thousands of unforgiving winters in the cold, cruel north.
> 
> Unlike blacks, who lived in Africa where you can sit under a tree all day and eat bananas.
> 
> But race is gradient. Right ?
> 
> And if higher latitudes and colder temperatures increase intelligence. Right ? Then Siberians, Eskimos, Inuit’s or Patagonians should be have the most highly evolved intelligence as they live in the higher latitudes and coldest places ?
> 
> But who ever says that ?
> 
> You have no idea what the climate was like in either Africa or Europe at the time that migration began. You assume that the world looked much as it does today. Yet, anyone who’s taken high-school biology knows that the fossil record shows that tropical fossils exist in places as far north as Greenland, and as far south as Antarctica.
> 
> http://www.gi.alaska.edu/ScienceForum/ASF1/188.html
> http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2009/0...le-fossil.html
> 
> You don’t even know if Europe was appreciably colder than Africa at the time. You don’t know how long Europe has been colder than Africa, in fact, you have no idea what the actual primeval conditions and challenges were in either place at the time. You are not even good at playing amateur scientist.
> 
> A lot of people like you believe cold-climates enabled people who are now more closely related to Caucasians and mongoloids to develop tools. One of those tools was a bigger brain, higher cognitive ability, and better visio-spatial skill. Yet, as we see in the archaeological record that Cro-Magnon, who had just — evolutionary time-scale speaking — left Africa for northern climates basically out-adapted Neanderthals, winning against them in competition for territory, for game, and in basic warfare.
> 
> This has been shown in the archaeological record from various grave sites, and burial grounds where neanderthal bodies have had wounds in them, as well as remains of Cro-Magnon sites in territories that were previously inhabited by Neanderthals. So despite being adapted to cold climates for a longer period of time, Neanderthals were unable to compete or out-survive Cro-Magnons, who had less time to adapt to the colder climates.
> 
> Also the so called 'classical civilizations' that you learnt about in school began in tropical mediterranean and equatorial climates. The Aztecs, Mayans, Sumerians, Babylonians, Indus Valley, Egyptian, Greek, Roman, and Shang Dynasty (which is the farthest, or one of the farthest, north).
> 
> Notably, only two of these are European, and only one is really that far north relatively speaking. Even going further back in history, the most advanced civilizations (from your western perspective) haven’t really been western civilizations in far northern climates.
> 
> The only western civilizations that were very advanced comparatively/overall were the Greeks and Romans.
> 
> If you want to go up to the Renaissance-era which was when Europe regained much of the knowledge it lost in the aftermath of the Roman Empire’s collapse, the most advanced civilizations were *STILL* not from anywhere in the northern climates. In fact, the Ottoman empire and also the Byzantines till the Ottoman’s destroyed them) was the most advanced in mathematics, science, and medicine, as well as the largest preserver of written knowledge at the time.
> 
> (Again, I’m speaking from the Western historical perspective, since that’s where you are in this debate dealing with White people supposedly being smarter because they’re from cold-climates.
> 
> Intelligence is not the natural result of fighting cold weather (or any other change in climate or terrain).
> 
> What does one really have to do to fight the cold ?
> 
> 1) Live in a big cave, all together and huddle around a fire, instead of building your own villages or small cities.
> 
> 2) Rely on hunting of large animals (red meat) more than on developing large-scale agriculture, because of the long winters.
> 
> 3) Rely heavily on skinning animal to provide warm clothing, rather than focusing on the intricate weaving and the dying of finer textiles.
> 
> The reality is that science by and large, over a long period of time has shown this idea connecting cold-climate or race with intelligence to be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your anger, but that changes nothing. A natural limitation on your own intellect is indeed a bitter pill to swallow.
Click to expand...

Interesting.  How many of you all did it take to take on just Paul?


----------



## keepitreal

Paul Essien said:


> I'm saying white people are and have been the biggest thugs ever to walk the earth.
> 
> Now do you fancy challenging me on this ?


Do you fancy dealing with it any time soon?


----------



## IM2

captkaos said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. That's not what I'm claiming. I didn't say gangster rap happened because black rappers tried to cater to white boys. I'm saying gangster rap and hip hop in general is maintained by white people because they are most of the buyers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, I believe you are referring to a large population of white or American citizens of Euro-descent *TOTALLY RESPONSIBLE *for creating, funding, maintaining and then WILLFULLY IGNORING America's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!
> 
> I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-*TRUTH*-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the *"T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.*
> 
> I am referring to a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.
> 
> Sadly, the traumatic, potentially life-scarring Criminal Child Abuse and Emotional Abandonment each of these men speaks about experiencing during a critical period of human/childhood development, resulted with them maturing into emotionally ill adults revealing in public they’ve been experiencing acute depression as well as Suic*dal Thoughts for most of their lives.
> 
> The same Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment that for near 40 years has been inspiring significant numbers of popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers to compose and promote American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")
> 
> Unfortunately, it's plainly evident Kendrick, Tupac as well as untold numbers of American children are being raised, nurtured and socialized by moms experiencing some type of illness preventing and impeding them from embracing and following their innate, natural maternal instinct to protect their child or children from harm.
> 
> Paul, perhaps I'm wrong but **something** is preventing significant numbers of black or American moms of African descent from recognizing that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*), as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.
> 
> If I have incorrectly stated facts, please PROVE ME WRONG!
> 
> View attachment 244418
> 
> View attachment 244419​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again when you debate systematic white supremacy with me then the blame is not going to be shifted from white people to black people. I don't know how more clear I can make this. But you still don't seem to get it.
> 
> I say very clearly. The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white ppl and the system of white supremacy has been the main evil.
> 
> So AveryJarhman you can type away all you like and post pics up all you like, it wont be read by me that's for sure. Because your not gonna move the argument from what whites do to what you think blacks do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even realize that Blacks are Human trafficking your own people in Africa and here in the US. FACT: people are cruel to each other more so to people of a different race some predatory types prey on their own when people of the same race are kept confined and grouped together as in projects and ghettos. The predators take over and destroy hope in the community for their own gain. Go fight the good fight and come back in a month and tell us all the good you've done for the black community then maybe we'll take you seriously otherwise
Click to expand...


And do you even realize that whites are too? Go fight the good fight and come back in a month and tell us all how you are working stop racism in the white community then maybe we'll take you seriously otherwise,


----------



## Paul Essien

Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.

But you notice they never talk about black governors

*There are black governors in the USA.*

When you're a governor you have real muscle. 

You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state. 
You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in. 
You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in. 
You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where. 
You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were. 
You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
There are no black governors in the USA

White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'

Really ?

These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.

















So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?


Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
Click to expand...


It's hard to envision that whites like you still exist in the year 2019.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to envision that whites like you still exist in the year 2019.
Click to expand...

How can the likes of you, La Paul and Asslips  expect to be taken seriously?


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
Click to expand...

Why is it hard to envisage black people playing when black people invented chess ?


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to envision that whites like you still exist in the year 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can the likes of you, La Paul and Asslips  expect to be taken seriously?
Click to expand...


Easily. Because you are scared to discuss the real facts. So until you can:

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*

You're wasting bandwidth by posting racist bullshit because you are a coward.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it hard to envisage black people playing when black people invented chess ?
Click to expand...

"Blacks inventing chess" is why no  one takes you seriously. That nonsense might hold watter in some ding bat Afrocentric site, but to sell it here is absurd.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it hard to envisage black people playing when black people invented chess ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Blacks inventing chess" is why no  one takes you seriously. That nonsense might hold watter in some ding bat Afrocentric site, but to sell it here is absurd.
Click to expand...

I'm not selling it. It's a fact.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it hard to envisage black people playing when black people invented chess ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Blacks inventing chess" is why no  one takes you seriously. That nonsense might hold watter in some ding bat Afrocentric site, but to sell it here is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not selling it. It's a fact.
Click to expand...

Wha\t you're doing is pimping a tired old whore. Try another site where tired old whores are appreciated.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?


So, someone should be elected because of skin color?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?



Chess History


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> So, someone should be elected because of skin color?
Click to expand...

White people have got jobs because they are white. Happens all the time. You only got your job because your white.

You would not have gotten your job if you were black. And you know that....Don't ya ?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chess History
Click to expand...

That was written by a white person.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> So, someone should be elected because of skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have got jobs because they are white. Happens all the time. You only got your job because your white.
> 
> You would not have gotten your job if you were black. And you know that....Don't ya ?
Click to expand...


No, I don't know that.  Please explain all the black people I work with.

You are so full of crap, your skin changed color to match.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> So, someone should be elected because of skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have got jobs because they are white. Happens all the time. You only got your job because your white.
> 
> You would not have gotten your job if you were black. And you know that....Don't ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that.  Please explain all the black people I work with.
> 
> You are so full of crap, your skin changed color to match.
Click to expand...

What race are the bosses at your work ?


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> So, someone should be elected because of skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have got jobs because they are white. Happens all the time. You only got your job because your white.
> 
> You would not have gotten your job if you were black. And you know that....Don't ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that.  Please explain all the black people I work with.
> 
> You are so full of crap, your skin changed color to match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What race are the bosses at your work ?
Click to expand...


The manager of the entire building is black.

What difference does it make?   Does this destroy your myth, that black people can't succeed in life?


----------



## katsteve2012

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with even the most tenuous grasp of the obvious knows that to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> So white people are superior to black people ? And you believe that you are superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect even you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that white people and majority white countries are socially and economically and politically superior to black people and majority black countries because white people created a system of global white supremacy which has elevated them and propped them up. But I look at that in the way that someone who has a superior position in work, is not innately superior. Just that they have a superior position.
> 
> But no I don't believe that white people are superior to black people just because they have white skin.
> 
> *I don't believe that white skin comes with any qualities like innate intelligence etc*
Click to expand...




A cursory view of this board would make that obvious.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> So, someone should be elected because of skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have got jobs because they are white. Happens all the time. You only got your job because your white.
> 
> You would not have gotten your job if you were black. And you know that....Don't ya ?
Click to expand...

Bullshit. How did blacks who are working get their jobs? Are you really saying all white people got their jobs because they are white? More of your racist garbage


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> So, someone should be elected because of skin color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have got jobs because they are white. Happens all the time. You only got your job because your white.
> 
> You would not have gotten your job if you were black. And you know that....Don't ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that.  Please explain all the black people I work with.
> 
> You are so full of crap, your skin changed color to match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What race are the bosses at your work ?
Click to expand...

One of my favorite supervisors was a black woman. With your attitude I would be surprised if anyone would hire you, not because of your skin color,


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it hard to envisage black people playing when black people invented chess ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Blacks inventing chess" is why no  one takes you seriously. That nonsense might hold watter in some ding bat Afrocentric site, but to sell it here is absurd.
Click to expand...


Considering all you know is dingbat revised white history…..


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> The manager of the entire building is black.


Stop being stupid. You mean the janitor ? Because they call janitors "building managers" now

And trust me that black janitor, has nt say in who get's hired and fired, has not say in who get's a raise, has no say in anything. 

And you know this


Andylusion said:


> What difference does it make?   Does this destroy your myth, that black people can't succeed in life?


I've never said that black people can't succeed in life. But black people succeed in spite of the system, not because of it, and there should be a system of racism which black people have to over come. Agreed ?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said that black people can't succeed in life. But black people succeed in spite of the system, not because of it, and there should be a system of racism which black people have to over come. Agreed ?
Click to expand...

Actually, we agree here. Free stuff is systematically keeping many blacks from succeeding.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Bullshit. How did blacks who are working get their jobs?


I'm pretty sure you aware the over whelming evidence of favoritism towards whites in the job market

I'm pretty sure you know that white people with felonies are more likely to get the job than black people without one

*I'm pretty sure you know this*



MizMolly said:


> Are you really saying all white people got their jobs because they are white? More of your racist garbage


If you try to argue that white privilege does not exist then you must also argue that racism does not exist.

You can’t have a ‘down’ without an ‘up’. 

So when white people seek admission to a university, apply for a job, or hunt for an apartment. 

You don't look threatening. 

Almost all of the people evaluating you for those things look like you (they are white) They see in you a reflection of themselves and in a racist world that is an advantage. You smile. You're white. You're one of them. You aren’t dangerous. Even when you get angry, you're cut some slack. After all, you're white.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. How did blacks who are working get their jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you aware the over whelming evidence of favoritism towards whites in the job market
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know that white people with felonies are more likely to get the job than black people without one
> 
> *I'm pretty sure you know this*
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really saying all white people got their jobs because they are white? More of your racist garbage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you try to argue that white privilege does not exist then you must also argue that racism does not exist.
> 
> You can’t have a ‘down’ without an ‘up’.
> 
> So when white people seek admission to a university, apply for a job, or hunt for an apartment.
> 
> You don't look threatening.
> 
> Almost all of the people evaluating you for those things look like you (they are white) They see in you a reflection of themselves and in a racist world that is an advantage. You smile. You're white. You're one of them. You aren’t dangerous. Even when you get angry, you're cut some slack. After all, you're white.
Click to expand...

More bullshit. If you feel this way, go work for black people. I will repeat my question. Are you saying that white people only get hired because they are white? I know alot of black people in the work force, I worked with good ones and bad, same with whites. If you were denied a job it was most likely because of the chip on your shoulder, or you didn't speak clearly, or you dressed like shit, or you lacked the qualifications. I know whites who were denied jobs for these reasons, why wouldn't the same apply for blacks? You look for racism where it may not exist. I am not saying racism does not exist, but you apparently think that is the only reason for all misfortunes experienced by blacks.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> The manager of the entire building is black.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. You mean the janitor ? Because they call janitors "building managers" now
> 
> And trust me that black janitor, has nt say in who get's hired and fired, has not say in who get's a raise, has no say in anything.
> 
> And you know this
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make?   Does this destroy your myth, that black people can't succeed in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said that black people can't succeed in life. But black people succeed in spite of the system, not because of it, and there should be a system of racism which black people have to over come. Agreed ?
Click to expand...


He does not empty trash cans.  He hires and fires the people who empty trash can.

The irony though, is that his utter incompetence, and lack of ability, means he honestly should be only emptying trash cans.

But no, when I say building manager, I mean he is manager over the entire facility, though clearly unqualified for such a position.


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> The manager of the entire building is black.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid. You mean the janitor ? Because they call janitors "building managers" now
> 
> And trust me that black janitor, has nt say in who get's hired and fired, has not say in who get's a raise, has no say in anything.
> 
> And you know this
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make?   Does this destroy your myth, that black people can't succeed in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said that black people can't succeed in life. But black people succeed in spite of the system, not because of it, and there should be a system of racism which black people have to over come. Agreed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does not empty trash cans.  He hires and fires the people who empty trash can.
> 
> The irony though, is that his utter incompetence, and lack of ability, means he honestly should be only emptying trash cans.
> 
> But no, when I say building manager, I mean he is manager over the entire facility, though clearly unqualified for such a position.
Click to expand...


The standard white racist story. The black person is unqualified or doesn't work hard and the whites bail them out.


----------



## IM2

*White supremacist gets life for killing black man to start a race war*

A white man who killed a black man with a sword in the hopes of starting a race war was sentenced to life in prison without parole Wednesday in New York, multiple media accounts said.

White supremacist gets life for killing black man to start a race war


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person affect white ppl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THERE IT IS. * The ultimate expression of racist thinking, SO blind to it, he can't see it at all in himself while finding it everywhere else!   In this guy's mind, how people affect and interact with each other is SOLELY determined by their SKIN color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what is implied here but you are desperate to call a black person a racist.
Click to expand...


LMAO, If one's goal is to seek out a black racist, this thread is like shooting fish in a barrel. 

You would be the biggest, slowest moving one.


----------



## IM2

Show where I have specifically stated blacks are superior to whites.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to envision that whites like you still exist in the year 2019.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the way white supremacist always like to talk so and so has a "black chief of police" so and so  "has a black mayor" and black this or that.
> 
> But you notice they never talk about black governors
> 
> *There are black governors in the USA.*
> 
> When you're a governor you have real muscle.
> 
> You have serious muscle in controlling the allocation of resources in your state.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which places don't get invested in.
> You have serious muscle in controlling the laws
> You have serious muscle in controlling which companies build where.
> You have serious muscle in controlling which roads build were.
> You have serious muscle in controlling policing in this of that area.
> There are no black governors in the USA
> 
> White supremacists hire other white supremacist to be governors like Kentucky govenors (Matt Bevin) saying black kids playing chess 'not something you necessarily would have thought of'
> 
> Really ?
> 
> These white supremacist act like Chess wasn't invented in Ancient Egypt, specifically by black people. LOL The game was called Senet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are to believe that these people would be fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants; that somehow the racism to which they have shown would play no role in their evaluations of blk ppl in the real world?
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre! It's hard to envision blacks playing chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it hard to envisage black people playing when black people invented chess ?
Click to expand...


If by "Chess" you mean "Tonk", then I agree. 


As for Chess: 

"The most commonly held belief is that chess originated in India, where it was called Chaturanga"

Chess History

Tonk:

Tonk (card game) - Wikipedia


----------



## IM2

Senet is one of the oldest known board games. Fragmentary boards that could be senet have been found in First Dynasty burials in Egypt,[2] c. 3100 BC. A hieroglyph resembling a senet board appears in the tomb of Merknera (3300–2700 BC).[4] The first unequivocal painting of this ancient game is from the Third Dynasty tomb of Hesy (c. 2686–2613 BC). People are depicted playing senet in a painting in the tomb of Rashepes, as well as from other tombs of the Fifth and Sixth Dynasties (c. 2500 BC).[5] The oldest intact senet boards date to the Middle Kingdom, but graffiti on Fifth and Sixth Dynasty monuments could date as early as the Old Kingdom

The senet gameboard is a grid of 30 squares, arranged in three rows of ten. A senet board has two sets of pawns (at least five of each). Although details of the original game rules are a subject of some conjecture, senet historians Timothy Kendall and R. C. Bell have made their own reconstructions of the game.[11] These rules are based on snippets of texts that span over a thousand years, over which time gameplay is likely to have changed. Therefore, it is unlikely these rules reflect the actual course of ancient Egyptian gameplay.[

Senet - Wikipedia


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Senet is one of the oldest known board games. Fragmentary boards that could be senet have been found in First Dynasty burials in Egypt,[2] c. 3100 BC. A hieroglyph resembling a senet board appears in the tomb of Merknera (3300–2700 BC).[4] The first unequivocal painting of this ancient game is from the Third Dynasty tomb of Hesy (c. 2686–2613 BC). People are depicted playing senet in a painting in the tomb of Rashepes, as well as from other tombs of the Fifth and Sixth Dynasties (c. 2500 BC).[5] The oldest intact senet boards date to the Middle Kingdom, but graffiti on Fifth and Sixth Dynasty monuments could date as early as the Old Kingdom
> 
> The senet gameboard is a grid of 30 squares, arranged in three rows of ten. A senet board has two sets of pawns (at least five of each). Although details of the original game rules are a subject of some conjecture, senet historians Timothy Kendall and R. C. Bell have made their own reconstructions of the game.[11] These rules are based on snippets of texts that span over a thousand years, over which time gameplay is likely to have changed. Therefore, it is unlikely these rules reflect the actual course of ancient Egyptian gameplay.[
> 
> Senet - Wikipedia




Nobody knows how the game was played or what the rules were. It's only speculation and not proof that is has anything to do with Chess.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> Show where I have specifically stated blacks are superior to whites.




Better still, rather than trying to dump a silly major research project on others you know no one will do, why don't you show us the instances where you've ever blamed Blacks for anything?  Should be a simple thing for you to produce.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show where I have specifically stated blacks are superior to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better still, rather than trying to dump a silly major research project on others you know no one will do, why don't you show us the instances where you've ever blamed Blacks for anything?  Should be a simple thing for you to produce.
Click to expand...


No. You accuse me of being a racist. You guys have claimed whites are superior. Show where I have clamed blacks are superior.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show where I have specifically stated blacks are superior to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better still, rather than trying to dump a silly major research project on others you know no one will do, why don't you show us the instances where you've ever blamed Blacks for anything?  Should be a simple thing for you to produce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You accuse me of being a racist. You guys have claimed whites are superior. Show where I have clamed blacks are superior.
Click to expand...



You ARE a racist.  Show me where I claimed whites are superior?  You're every post is both an attack and a rant against whites, but not one word about blacks, and when cornered on facts and evidence, you RUN AWAY and disappear.  You have zero credibility.  Go away.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> *White supremacist gets life for killing black man to start a race war*
> 
> A white man who killed a black man with a sword in the hopes of starting a race war was sentenced to life in prison without parole Wednesday in New York, multiple media accounts said.
> 
> White supremacist gets life for killing black man to start a race war



I wonder if the guy who was sentenced used to post here. Shootspeeders has been absent for awhile.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show where I have specifically stated blacks are superior to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better still, rather than trying to dump a silly major research project on others you know no one will do, why don't you show us the instances where you've ever blamed Blacks for anything?  Should be a simple thing for you to produce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You accuse me of being a racist. You guys have claimed whites are superior. Show where I have clamed blacks are superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE a racist.  Show me where I claimed whites are superior?  You're every post is both an attack and a rant against whites, but not one word about blacks, and when cornered on facts and evidence, you RUN AWAY and disappear.  You have zero credibility.  Go away.
Click to expand...


And I will continue to post as I do as long as there is a race and racism section and I have to read the racist bullshit from maggots like you. You guys have never presented any facts. What am I supposed to say about blacks? The bullshit your bitch ass believes about blacks that I know is not true? 

*NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!*

So you go talk to your white racist buddies about what they do then come back and talk.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> I will continue to post as I do as long as there is a race and racism section



THERE IT IS in (ahem) black and white-- -- -- -- your entire world and only reason for being here is about how every issue revolves around a person's skin color, and of course, blacks all the victim and whites the perennial victimizer!   URknot, the classical full-time hate-spewing mega-racist stuck in his eternal mobius loop.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to post as I do as long as there is a race and racism section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT IS in (ahem) black and white-- -- -- -- your entire world and only reason for being here is about how every issue revolves around a person's skin color, and of course, blacks all the victim and whites the perennial victimizer!   URknot, the classical full-time hate-spewing mega-racist stuck in his eternal mobius loop.
Click to expand...


Stop crying. Calling out racism is not hate


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to post as I do as long as there is a race and racism section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT IS in (ahem) black and white-- -- -- -- your entire world and only reason for being here is about how every issue revolves around a person's skin color, and of course, blacks all the victim and whites the perennial victimizer!   URknot, the classical full-time hate-spewing mega-racist stuck in his eternal mobius loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop crying. Calling out racism is not hate
Click to expand...



Stop dodging you little racist.  Calling out only one kind of racism while ignoring all the rest is the WORST kind of racism!~  YOU.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to post as I do as long as there is a race and racism section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT IS in (ahem) black and white-- -- -- -- your entire world and only reason for being here is about how every issue revolves around a person's skin color, and of course, blacks all the victim and whites the perennial victimizer!   URknot, the classical full-time hate-spewing mega-racist stuck in his eternal mobius loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop crying. Calling out racism is not hate
Click to expand...

You call everything a white person does racist. You make up shit to call someone racist.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to post as I do as long as there is a race and racism section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT IS in (ahem) black and white-- -- -- -- your entire world and only reason for being here is about how every issue revolves around a person's skin color, and of course, blacks all the victim and whites the perennial victimizer!   URknot, the classical full-time hate-spewing mega-racist stuck in his eternal mobius loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop crying. Calling out racism is not hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dodging you little racist.  Calling out only one kind of racism while ignoring all the rest is the WORST kind of racism!~  YOU.
Click to expand...


Stop crying. Calling out racism is not racism.


----------



## Paul Essien

White man caught with 85 bricks of heroin get's no jail time


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to post as I do as long as there is a race and racism section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT IS in (ahem) black and white-- -- -- -- your entire world and only reason for being here is about how every issue revolves around a person's skin color, and of course, blacks all the victim and whites the perennial victimizer!   URknot, the classical full-time hate-spewing mega-racist stuck in his eternal mobius loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop crying. Calling out racism is not hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dodging you little racist.  Calling out only one kind of racism while ignoring all the rest is the WORST kind of racism!~  YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop crying. Calling out racism is not racism.
Click to expand...


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> White man caught with 85 bricks of heroin get's no jail time




*Black man caught ripping off 320 million Americans out of *
*800 billion a year in false healthcare scam gets NO jail time.*


----------



## AveryJarhman

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*



IM2 said:


> The Heartbeat of Racism Is Denial By Ibram X. Kendi



​
Hello. When Dr. Ibram H. Kendi, Ph.D, born Ibram H. Rogers, is not feeding his family by selling anti-racism books or selling seats at anti-racism speaking events, has he discussed with his wife Sadiqa Kendi, a pediatric emergency physician, how a potentially life scarring, though easily *PREVENTABLE *medical disease known as *Childhood Trauma or Adverse Childhood Experiences (ACEs)* affects the emotional well-being of developing children, as well as how early childhood trauma impacts the physical health for people of *ALL *ages?

I am extremely interested in learning the answer to the preceding question.

I am also curious to learn if Dr. Kendi has considered or conducted research learning why for near-forty-years a significant population of American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including President and Mrs. Obama "GIRL POWER" Obama friends or WH guests, compose music art HATEFULLY informing our ENTIRE world that black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human creatures and "HOES, THOTS or RATCHET" females undeserving of being treated with basic human respect?

Bio — Ibram X. Kendi

​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's CHILD ABUSE PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Paul Essien

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to post as I do as long as there is a race and racism section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT IS in (ahem) black and white-- -- -- -- your entire world and only reason for being here is about how every issue revolves around a person's skin color, and of course, blacks all the victim and whites the perennial victimizer!   URknot, the classical full-time hate-spewing mega-racist stuck in his eternal mobius loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop crying. Calling out racism is not hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dodging you little racist.  Calling out only one kind of racism while ignoring all the rest is the WORST kind of racism!~  YOU.
Click to expand...

But you still get the job white man.
You still get the loan
You still get the house.

So tell me how is this blk racism really affecting your life ?


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White man caught with 85 bricks of heroin get's no jail time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black man caught ripping off 320 million Americans out of *
> *800 billion a year in false healthcare scam gets NO jail time.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 246735
Click to expand...


That did not happen.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to post as I do as long as there is a race and racism section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT IS in (ahem) black and white-- -- -- -- your entire world and only reason for being here is about how every issue revolves around a person's skin color, and of course, blacks all the victim and whites the perennial victimizer!   URknot, the classical full-time hate-spewing mega-racist stuck in his eternal mobius loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop crying. Calling out racism is not hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dodging you little racist.  Calling out only one kind of racism while ignoring all the rest is the WORST kind of racism!~  YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you still get the job white man.
> You still get the loan
> You still get the house.
> 
> So tell me how is this blk racism really affecting your life ?
Click to expand...



Fantasy life much?


----------



## Paul Essien

A white gay police officer in Philly named Philip Nordo was charged with raping Black male witnesses during investigations for over a decade.







Someone saw something and didn't say nothing. Funny this happened in Philly. PA has a history of systematically abusing people in the system. From Penn State, to that juvenile court and now this Philly cop case.

I've said it before and I will say it again. These mayonnaise males obsess over Black genitalia more than any other group on the planet. I assume ALL of them are child molesters and rapists. What does blue lies matter have to say about this? Do they still have their foot in their mouths? And I guess the LGBT community will find some way to spin this on heterosexual black men as well, huh ?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> More bullshit. If you feel this way, go work for black people.


Where Where's the black walmart ? The black apple ? The black Amazon ? The black Microsoft ? The black KFC ? The black Starbucks ? Where ?

I'm living under a system of where white supremacy. Whites control all the jobs. All the money. All the land. All the real estate.

So once again. Where ?


MizMolly said:


> I will repeat my question. Are you saying that white people only get hired because they are white?


Yes and you know this to be true

You can't have a down without an up

You don't wanna talk about that ? Everyone knows the words "under-privileged" but who are these over-privileged people.

That's how racism works. 


MizMolly said:


> I know alot of black people in the work force


Yes. And you could have said that 50 years ago. What's your point ?


MizMolly said:


> I worked with good ones and bad, same with whites.


You're babbling.


MizMolly said:


> If you were denied a job it was most likely because of the chip on your shoulder, or you didn't speak clearly, or you dressed like shit, or you lacked the qualifications.


OK. So how do explain the racism that Barack Obama got ? You think whites gave him a pass ? Because he spoke in a way that was acceptable to whites ? He did not have kids out of wedlock ? He went to harvard.  


MizMolly said:


> I know whites who were denied jobs for these reasons, why wouldn't the same apply for blacks?


So how do you explain the fact that whites with felony are more likely to get the job than blacks without one ?


MizMolly said:


> You look for racism where it may not exist.



So how do you explain the fact that whites with felony are more likely to get the job than blacks without one ?


MizMolly said:


> I am not saying racism does not exist


But it only exists when and were you say it does. Right ?


MizMolly said:


> but you apparently think that is the only reason for all misfortunes experienced by blacks.


Every problem that black people experience a group is a result of white people and the system of white supremacy

Now

Do you want to challenge me on this ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit. If you feel this way, go work for black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Where Where's the black walmart ? The black apple ? The black Amazon ? The black Microsoft ? The black KFC ? The black Starbucks ? Where ?
> 
> I'm living under a system of where white supremacy. Whites control all the jobs. All the money. All the land. All the real estate.
> 
> So once again. Where ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will repeat my question. Are you saying that white people only get hired because they are white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and you know this to be true
> 
> You can't have a down without an up
> 
> You don't wanna talk about that ? Everyone knows the words "under-privileged" but who are these over-privileged people.
> 
> That's how racism works.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know alot of black people in the work force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. And you could have said that 50 years ago. What's your point ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with good ones and bad, same with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were denied a job it was most likely because of the chip on your shoulder, or you didn't speak clearly, or you dressed like shit, or you lacked the qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how do explain the racism that Barack Obama got ? You think whites gave him a pass ? Because he spoke in a way that was acceptable to whites ? He did not have kids out of wedlock ? He went to harvard.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know whites who were denied jobs for these reasons, why wouldn't the same apply for blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that whites with felony are more likely to get the job than blacks without one ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look for racism where it may not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that whites with felony are more likely to get the job than blacks without one ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying racism does not exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it only exists when and were you say it does. Right ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you apparently think that is the only reason for all misfortunes experienced by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every problem that black people experience a group is a result of white people and the system of white supremacy
> 
> Now
> 
> Do you want to challenge me on this ?
Click to expand...



The Black Walmart is right down the road, you can recognize it by the 3 Sheriff cars permanently stationed there and hair products being behind a counter. Also no guns in Sporting goods (real ones), and a minimal jewelry stand.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit. If you feel this way, go work for black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Where Where's the black walmart ? The black apple ? The black Amazon ? The black Microsoft ? The black KFC ? The black Starbucks ? Where ?
> 
> I'm living under a system of where white supremacy. Whites control all the jobs. All the money. All the land. All the real estate.
> 
> So once again. Where ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will repeat my question. Are you saying that white people only get hired because they are white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and you know this to be true
> 
> You can't have a down without an up
> 
> You don't wanna talk about that ? Everyone knows the words "under-privileged" but who are these over-privileged people.
> 
> That's how racism works.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know alot of black people in the work force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. And you could have said that 50 years ago. What's your point ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with good ones and bad, same with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were denied a job it was most likely because of the chip on your shoulder, or you didn't speak clearly, or you dressed like shit, or you lacked the qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how do explain the racism that Barack Obama got ? You think whites gave him a pass ? Because he spoke in a way that was acceptable to whites ? He did not have kids out of wedlock ? He went to harvard.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know whites who were denied jobs for these reasons, why wouldn't the same apply for blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that whites with felony are more likely to get the job than blacks without one ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look for racism where it may not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that whites with felony are more likely to get the job than blacks without one ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying racism does not exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it only exists when and were you say it does. Right ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you apparently think that is the only reason for all misfortunes experienced by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every problem that black people experience a group is a result of white people and the system of white supremacy
> 
> Now
> 
> Do you want to challenge me on this ?
Click to expand...

You are the one babbling. You ASSume whites with felonies get the jobs because they are white. You don’t know this for a fact. You never admit that some people get the jobs because they are more qualified. How is it white supremacy just because whites own businesses? Walton started Walmart long ago with a tiny store. You could start your own business, what is stopping you? You condemn whites who aren’t wealthy, not all whites are. A lot of what you call racism is wealthy versus poor, or less wealthy.  Trump gets more bad press than Obama. Total bullshit on your reply, there are wealthy blacks, blacks getting employed, owning businesses, etc. You apparently feel blacks should gets ahead in everything just because they are black, since you feel whites only do because they are white. You don’t think any whites deserve or work for what they have. Shame on you, you and IM2 are pathetic whiners.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> A white gay police officer in Philly named Philip Nordo was charged with raping Black male witnesses during investigations for over a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone saw something and didn't say nothing. Funny this happened in Philly. PA has a history of systematically abusing people in the system. From Penn State, to that juvenile court and now this Philly cop case.
> 
> I've said it before and I will say it again. These mayonnaise males obsess over Black genitalia more than any other group on the planet. I assume ALL of them are child molesters and rapists. What does blue lies matter have to say about this? Do they still have their foot in their mouths? And I guess the LGBT community will find some way to spin this on heterosexual black men as well, huh ?


The difference is that this cop deserves severe punishment, whereas if a black person commits a crime you rally behind him.


----------



## Paul Essien

White Supremacist spread HIV/Aids in South Africa among black people





I always asked myself how HIV/AIDS managed to spread so easily and kill thousands of people all at once. Where did all these people get it? This was a black genocide. Approx 6 million black ppl are affected by this attempt at black genocide and no one is talking about it, it's concerning

But a few white white farmers die then all of a sudden there's white genocide.

Some of the companies that were funding the #ProjectCoast are well respected around the world. CIA was also involved. 

Racism is and was a lot more than just hating someone cause of their skin colour. Disease warfare still goes on. The ebola popping up in parts of Afrika is not a natural strain. Spread by "NGOs" doctors without borders, USAID etc . It's the consequence of not trusting, researching and improving on vast array of local medicine. And love for your enemy.

We cannot just dismiss them as bastards these are war criminals who ought to face trial just like their counterparts in The Nuremberg Trials, ICTY, International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda etc.






This is and many other things is why I laugh when the likes of harmonica, flacaltenn or Meathead  try and argue that blk people are the most criminal.


harmonica said:


> blacks commit crimes at MUCH higher rates than whites. FACT





Meathead said:


> ]NO, black males represent 6% of the population, not 13. Still, they commit most of the murders.





flacaltenn said:


> What is correct is that blacks, especially in predominately black areas "ARE MORE LIKELY" to commit crimes.


OK. So if that's the case then how do you explain the findings of Micheal A Wood ?

He is a retired White American police sergeant recorded what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014 ?

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans have long known that the police


Lie

Racially profile.

Do not see black people as human beings.

Are an occupying force in black areas.

See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.

Use unspoken arrest quota.

Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.

Do not care much about the US Constitution.

Are badly trained.

Fear black men (like you do)

He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other. When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do white neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the sidewalk or playing basketball in the street.

He didn't see himself as racist yet took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders that came from the top who were supported by politicians who represented the prison-industrial complex.


----------



## AveryJarhman

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



Paul Essien said:


> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other. When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do white neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the sidewalk or playing basketball in the street.



​
Hello, Paul. Let's be serious and use some logic.

With the intent of making an arrest for petty offenses you described, do you really believe a cop can leave or abandon his or her assigned post, and while OFF-POST, patrol a post or sector he or she is not assigned to patrol? 

Paul, absent extenuating circumstances, generally cops write tickets for the offenses you mentioned, they don't arrest ppl littering or obstructing traffic.

Though I'm sure many officers, especially those who like cashing paychecks filled with overtime $$$, would love arresting people who litter.

Looking around online I noticed quite a few folks paint Michael Wood Jr. as a retired cop inclined to embellish. I posted a comment on his FB page, I'm curious to see if he'll reply.

Though I will never disagree some cops are knuckleheads and can be their own worst enemy.

Peace.


----------



## flacaltenn

Paul Essien said:


> This is and many other things is why I laugh when the likes of harmonica, flacaltenn or Meathead try and argue that blk people are the most criminal.



I have NEVER made that claim.. In fact, you need to read the other active thread I'm in for this forum.. Read the following 2 or 3 posts after that...

BUT BLACKS COMMIT MORE CRIMES”: Scholars discuss conservative logic

Then I will accept your apology for libel....


----------



## flacaltenn

BTW -- let's not change the topic of THIS thread. If you want to UNDERSTAND my assertions, do it in the thread I linked above...


----------



## flacaltenn

Paul Essien said:


> White Supremacist spread HIV/Aids in South Africa among black people
> 
> View attachment 249769
> 
> I always asked myself how HIV/AIDS managed to spread so easily and kill thousands of people all at once. Where did all these people get it? This was a black genocide. Approx 6 million black ppl are affected by this attempt at black genocide and no one is talking about it, it's concerning
> 
> But a few white white farmers die then all of a sudden there's white genocide.
> 
> Some of the companies that were funding the #ProjectCoast are well respected around the world. CIA was also involved.
> 
> Racism is and was a lot more than just hating someone cause of their skin colour. Disease warfare still goes on. The ebola popping up in parts of Afrika is not a natural strain. Spread by "NGOs" doctors without borders, USAID etc . It's the consequence of not trusting, researching and improving on vast array of local medicine. And love for your enemy.
> 
> We cannot just dismiss them as bastards these are war criminals who ought to face trial just like their counterparts in The Nuremberg Trials, ICTY, International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is and many other things is why I laugh when the likes of harmonica, flacaltenn or Meathead  try and argue that blk people are the most criminal.
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks commit crimes at MUCH higher rates than whites. FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]NO, black males represent 6% of the population, not 13. Still, they commit most of the murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is correct is that blacks, especially in predominately black areas "ARE MORE LIKELY" to commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So if that's the case then how do you explain the findings of Micheal A Wood ?
> 
> He is a retired White American police sergeant recorded what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014 ?
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans have long known that the police
> 
> 
> Lie
> 
> Racially profile.
> 
> Do not see black people as human beings.
> 
> Are an occupying force in black areas.
> 
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> 
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> 
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> 
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> 
> Are badly trained.
> 
> Fear black men (like you do)
> 
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other. When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do white neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the sidewalk or playing basketball in the street.
> 
> He didn't see himself as racist yet took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders that came from the top who were supported by politicians who represented the prison-industrial complex.
Click to expand...


I'm having problems buying this story whole.. There is NOT a single journal or newspaper outside of Africa reporting on this.. Not Mother Jones, not NPR, not any major media outside of the African offices of the Guardian and Daily mail... Don't think it actually made it to the England editions.. 

In addition, there's no criminal proceedings, no indictments, no mention of INVESTIGATION... It COULD be true, but has all the hallmarks of a conspiracy theory with a elitist "documentary" film attached to it... 

Why was this never investigated or prosecuted? How come INTERNATIONAL AID orgs don't have comments on it???


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



go to this site everyday for 30 days and then get back to me on its just a black thing 


Bad Cop, No Donut!


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> White Supremacist spread HIV/Aids in South Africa among black people
> 
> View attachment 249769
> 
> I always asked myself how HIV/AIDS managed to spread so easily and kill thousands of people all at once. Where did all these people get it? This was a black genocide. Approx 6 million black ppl are affected by this attempt at black genocide and no one is talking about it, it's concerning
> 
> But a few white white farmers die then all of a sudden there's white genocide.
> 
> Some of the companies that were funding the #ProjectCoast are well respected around the world. CIA was also involved.
> 
> Racism is and was a lot more than just hating someone cause of their skin colour. Disease warfare still goes on. The ebola popping up in parts of Afrika is not a natural strain. Spread by "NGOs" doctors without borders, USAID etc . It's the consequence of not trusting, researching and improving on vast array of local medicine. And love for your enemy.
> 
> We cannot just dismiss them as bastards these are war criminals who ought to face trial just like their counterparts in The Nuremberg Trials, ICTY, International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is and many other things is why I laugh when the likes of harmonica, flacaltenn or Meathead  try and argue that blk people are the most criminal.
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks commit crimes at MUCH higher rates than whites. FACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]NO, black males represent 6% of the population, not 13. Still, they commit most of the murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is correct is that blacks, especially in predominately black areas "ARE MORE LIKELY" to commit crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So if that's the case then how do you explain the findings of Micheal A Wood ?
> 
> He is a retired White American police sergeant recorded what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014 ?
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans have long known that the police
> 
> 
> Lie
> 
> Racially profile.
> 
> Do not see black people as human beings.
> 
> Are an occupying force in black areas.
> 
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> 
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> 
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> 
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> 
> Are badly trained.
> 
> Fear black men (like you do)
> 
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other. When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do white neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the sidewalk or playing basketball in the street.
> 
> He didn't see himself as racist yet took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders that came from the top who were supported by politicians who represented the prison-industrial complex.
Click to expand...

sure-the FBI are liars and put out fake stats because they hate blacks
sure


----------



## Paul Essien

flacaltenn said:


> I'm having problems buying this story whole..


Of course you don't because  it does not fit into your agenda of black people being the most criminal


flacaltenn said:


> There is NOT a single journal or newspaper outside of Africa reporting on this.. Not Mother Jones, not NPR, not any major media outside of the African offices of the Guardian and Daily mail... Don't think it actually made it to the England editions..


That's the whole point.

Black people dying is normal. It's not news. It's expected. That's the system of white supremacy. White supremacist killing black people in Africa ? Happens everyday.
*



*




flacaltenn said:


> In addition, there's no criminal proceedings, no indictments, no mention of INVESTIGATION... It COULD be true, but has all the hallmarks of a conspiracy theory with a elitist "documentary" film attached to it...


Who controls criminal proceedings ? Indictments ? The Investigation ?

The white supremacists. 

Seriously who the are the black people in Africa gonna complain to ? Seriously give me laugh. Tell me who 


flacaltenn said:


> Why was this never investigated or prosecuted?


Because we live in a system of white supremacy. Who is gonna investigate ? Who has the muscle to take down the CIA ? The world bank ? Tell me who ? They gonna complain to Donald Trump  ? Yeah black man from Africa go and complain to Trump about how white supremacist committed biological warfare on  black South Africans.........*yeah good luck with that *

So once again who are they gonna complain that has the muscle to do anything ?


flacaltenn said:


> How come INTERNATIONAL AID orgs don't have comments on it???


There is no such thing as aid

What there is, is a system were the World bank gives out credits to African countries.

So the African countries are held hostage through debt. The debt payback is done by getting more resources at low prices. Meanwhile local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks.

The debt relief comes with a price. The African resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.

Another by-product the west is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get positive votes at the next UN assembly. Any African who goes against it ? They threaten the local authorities to pull their funds out or threaten them to initiate another government turnover.

Also these aid orgs Red cross they're all part of the system of white supremacy

This is what the Red Cross was doing in Haiti....Red Cross finds 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years

British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> sure-the FBI are liars and put out fake stats because they hate blacks
> sure


The FBI have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK

The FBI have a history with black people of

Planting false stories in the press.
Planting false witnesses in court trials.
Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
Got people fired at work.
Breaking up marriages.
Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
Committing murder.
They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.






They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.

They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder






_And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_

Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.

The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.

Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.






And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover who was one of his top FBI Agents. Also the FBI wrote an anonymous letter to Martin Luther King encouraging him to kill himself ?

Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.

That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.

Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S

Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.

So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.

And these are your sources for your facts ? Right ?


----------



## flacaltenn

Paul Essien said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having problems buying this story whole..
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't because  it does not fit into your agenda of black people being the most criminal
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NOT a single journal or newspaper outside of Africa reporting on this.. Not Mother Jones, not NPR, not any major media outside of the African offices of the Guardian and Daily mail... Don't think it actually made it to the England editions..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the whole point.
> 
> Black people dying is normal. It's not news. It's expected. That's the system of white supremacy. White supremacist killing black people in Africa ? Happens everyday.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, there's no criminal proceedings, no indictments, no mention of INVESTIGATION... It COULD be true, but has all the hallmarks of a conspiracy theory with a elitist "documentary" film attached to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who controls criminal proceedings ? Indictments ? The Investigation ?
> 
> The white supremacists.
> 
> Seriously who the are the black people in Africa gonna complain to ? Seriously give me laugh. Tell me who
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was this never investigated or prosecuted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy. Who is gonna investigate ? Who has the muscle to take down the CIA ? The world bank ? Tell me who ? They gonna complain to Donald Trump  ? Yeah black man from Africa go and complain to Trump about how white supremacist committed biological warfare on  black South Africans.........*yeah good luck with that *
> 
> So once again who are they gonna complain that has the muscle to do anything ?
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come INTERNATIONAL AID orgs don't have comments on it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as aid
> 
> What there is, is a system were the World bank gives out credits to African countries.
> 
> So the African countries are held hostage through debt. The debt payback is done by getting more resources at low prices. Meanwhile local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks.
> 
> The debt relief comes with a price. The African resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.
> 
> Another by-product the west is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get positive votes at the next UN assembly. Any African who goes against it ? They threaten the local authorities to pull their funds out or threaten them to initiate another government turnover.
> 
> Also these aid orgs Red cross they're all part of the system of white supremacy
> 
> This is what the Red Cross was doing in Haiti....Red Cross finds 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years
> 
> British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
Click to expand...


So you change the subject from this story about purposely spreading AIDS with a phony medical operation that is NEVER REPORTED by any Human Rights group or assistance agency to a picture of guy ALLEDGELY poisoned by SOMEONE dumping nuclear waste and that's why Somali pirates are so pissed... 

I think you just have a low bar for vetting information.. And will search EVERYWHERE for conspiracies without ever critically THINKING about the stories.. This IS conspiracy theory territory.. And it can make you HIGHLY paranoid and angry... 

Why don't you pick ONE and follow thru on the credibility of it??  Without going between British soldiers and unknown, unidentified illegal dumping of nuclear waste.. 

MAYBE there's "blood uranium" markets in Africa.. I would not doubt it. But like "blood diamonds" and "blood oil" the folks MANAGING those operations are native citizens of that country...


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit. If you feel this way, go work for black people.
> 
> 
> 
> Where Where's the black walmart ? The black apple ? The black Amazon ? The black Microsoft ? The black KFC ? The black Starbucks ? Where ?
> 
> I'm living under a system of where white supremacy. Whites control all the jobs. All the money. All the land. All the real estate.
> 
> So once again. Where ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will repeat my question. Are you saying that white people only get hired because they are white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and you know this to be true
> 
> You can't have a down without an up
> 
> You don't wanna talk about that ? Everyone knows the words "under-privileged" but who are these over-privileged people.
> 
> That's how racism works.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know alot of black people in the work force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. And you could have said that 50 years ago. What's your point ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with good ones and bad, same with whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're babbling.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were denied a job it was most likely because of the chip on your shoulder, or you didn't speak clearly, or you dressed like shit, or you lacked the qualifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how do explain the racism that Barack Obama got ? You think whites gave him a pass ? Because he spoke in a way that was acceptable to whites ? He did not have kids out of wedlock ? He went to harvard.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know whites who were denied jobs for these reasons, why wouldn't the same apply for blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that whites with felony are more likely to get the job than blacks without one ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look for racism where it may not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that whites with felony are more likely to get the job than blacks without one ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying racism does not exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it only exists when and were you say it does. Right ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you apparently think that is the only reason for all misfortunes experienced by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every problem that black people experience a group is a result of white people and the system of white supremacy
> 
> Now
> 
> Do you want to challenge me on this ?
Click to expand...

Yes, I do challenge you because you are delusional. When someone goes for a job interview, they don't go as a group. Not all white people get hired after an interview. As far as getting a job with a felony, many whites do not get the job either. Perhaps the felonies are worse. I would hire anyone of any race for a non violent felony before someone who committed a violent crime. Also, what is the background of the applicant? There are many factors that have nothing to do with race. WTF does Obama have to do with anything? Trump gets attacked more than Obama ever did, and I don't like Trump either.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure-the FBI are liars and put out fake stats because they hate blacks
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK
> 
> The FBI have a history with black people of
> 
> Planting false stories in the press.
> Planting false witnesses in court trials.
> Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
> Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
> Got people fired at work.
> Breaking up marriages.
> Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
> Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
> Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
> Committing murder.
> They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.
> 
> They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_
> 
> Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.
> 
> The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.
> 
> Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover who was one of his top FBI Agents. Also the FBI wrote an anonymous letter to Martin Luther King encouraging him to kill himself ?
> 
> Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.
> 
> That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.
> 
> Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S
> 
> Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.
> 
> So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.
> 
> And these are your sources for your facts ? Right ?
Click to expand...

MLK killed by the FBI? Step away from the drugs you are on.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Yes, I do challenge you because you are delusional. When someone goes for a job interview, they don't go as a group. Not all white people get hired after an interview. As far as getting a job with a felony, many whites do not get the job either. Perhaps the felonies are worse. I would hire anyone of any race for a non violent felony before someone who committed a violent crime. Also, what is the background of the applicant? There are many factors that have nothing to do with race. WTF does Obama have to do with anything? Trump gets attacked more than Obama ever did, and I don't like Trump either.


Are you saying racism does not exist ?


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> Are you saying racism does not exist ?



Yes Paul, racism exists.

In fact racism is just as real and disgusting as a HUGE population of CRIMINAL CHILD ABUSING black American women who President and Mrs. "GIRL POWER" Obama urban-TRUTH-teller friends HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human BITCHES, HOES, THOTS and RATCHET females unworthy of being treated with basic human respect.

*"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates"* By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews.com

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates




​
Peace.


----------



## Paul Essien

flacaltenn said:


> So you change the subject from this story about purposely spreading AIDS with a phony medical operation that is NEVER REPORTED by any Human Rights group or assistance agency to a picture of guy ALLEDGELY poisoned by SOMEONE dumping nuclear waste and that's why Somali pirates are so pissed


Because we live in a system of white supremacy.


flacaltenn said:


> I think you just have a low bar for vetting information.. And will search EVERYWHERE for conspiracies without ever critically THINKING about the stories.. This IS conspiracy theory territory.. And it can make you HIGHLY paranoid and angry...


Less than 22% of the world is white.
Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.

Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. English-speaking white men own and run nearly all the main bits of the Vast Talking Machine.

You can depend on that 2.3% for all your information about the world. I don't


flacaltenn said:


> Without going between British soldiers and unknown, unidentified illegal dumping of nuclear waste.


And that's the thing, if that 2.3% of the world don't tell you what's going on, you don't know anything. That's why you don't dispute any info out side of what that 2.3% have told you....... you dismiss. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you. 

You are locked in your own self-delusion. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.


flacaltenn said:


> Why don't you pick ONE and follow thru on the credibility of it??


What's credible to the Wolf is not going to credible to the sheep. What's credible to the fox is not going to be credible to the hounds.


flacaltenn said:


> MAYBE there's "blood uranium" markets in Africa.. I would not doubt it. But like "blood diamonds" and "blood oil" the folks MANAGING those operations are native citizens of that country...


Are you saying that the diamonds mines in Sierra Leone are controlled by native black people in that country ?

You suffer in the area of perception. It's limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.

My observations may seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.

Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further.

You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.


----------



## Paul Essien

AveryJarhman said:


> Yes Paul, racism exists.


So there should not be a system of inequality based on race. Agreed ?


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Paul, racism exists.
> 
> 
> 
> So there should not be a system of inequality based on race. Agreed ?
Click to expand...


Paul, currently I believe mental illness caused by systemic and generational Child Abuse is the only impediment to black Americans experiencing equality, success and achievement.

Become enlightened, YouTube search terms: *"mental health illness black community"*

* *

* *

*Peace.*


----------



## abu afak

Paul Essien said:


> *Where Where's the black walmart ? The black apple ? The black Amazon ? The black Microsoft ? The black KFC ? The black Starbucks ? Where ?*
> 
> I'm living under a system of where white supremacy. Whites control all the jobs. All the money. All the land. All the real estate.
> 
> So once again. Where ?


Yes, where are they?
Where's the Black Steve Jobs? Bill Gates? or immigrant Sergey Brin? who started in their Garages, not rich.
Where's the Black Bobby Fisher? Albert Einstein? The Western world is DYING to find one. 

If that's "White Supremacy" it's not a plot/conspiracy, it's Lower Black IQ and lack of industriousness.
*
Where are they in sub-Saharan Africa?
Where's the giant Chains, the Large Tech cos? the Large Electronic cos of Asia?
Where are the well organized Govt's of Higher IQ Groups?
NOWHERE.
You can't have Anything with an average IQ of 70 except ungovernable rabble you have now. (and ****** posters)
Nor much better with 85 IQ American 'black' mixes.* (avg 75% sub-Saharan/25% white)

There is a "supremacy" problem alright, and it's not a plot and not solvable.
It's Lower Black IQ, among other INNATE problems.

The Planet, of course, looks as it's IQ's would predict.
NE Asians  - -- 106
White/Euro - - 100
USA 'Black' - - 85
sub-Saharan - 70


And who saved HALF of sub-Sahara TWICE in the last 20 years? (Ebola/AIDS)
WHITES DID.

**** OFF you clown.

`


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure-the FBI are liars and put out fake stats because they hate blacks
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK
> 
> The FBI have a history with black people of
> 
> Planting false stories in the press.
> Planting false witnesses in court trials.
> Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
> Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
> Got people fired at work.
> Breaking up marriages.
> Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
> Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
> Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
> Committing murder.
> They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.
> 
> They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer_
> 
> Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.
> 
> The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.
> 
> Dick Gregory was such a powerful opponent against systematic racism, J. Edgar Hoover ordered the FBI to use the mafia to murder him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover who was one of his top FBI Agents. Also the FBI wrote an anonymous letter to Martin Luther King encouraging him to kill himself ?
> 
> Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.
> 
> That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.
> 
> Even today the FBI has just released BIE (Black Identity Extremists). Another crock of B.S
> 
> Their objective is to murder innocent black people and use this BIE thing to kill even more of us. So when black folks protest or file citizen complaints about illegal searches and seizures, police theft of property, police violence in the form of needless beatings and brutality; cases of blatant police disrespect for the dignity of black people and actual state-sanctioned murders by police, their names will be placed on the terrorist watch list by the FBI.
> 
> So black people are being extreme if we hate or distrust an institution brimming with white supremacists.
> 
> And these are your sources for your facts ? Right ?
Click to expand...

all the murder stats are wrong, then--huh? those are fake dead bodies? 
..let's take off HALF of all black murderers--just to be on the very safe side--they still murder at TWICE the rate of whites, if you take off half


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do challenge you because you are delusional. When someone goes for a job interview, they don't go as a group. Not all white people get hired after an interview. As far as getting a job with a felony, many whites do not get the job either. Perhaps the felonies are worse. I would hire anyone of any race for a non violent felony before someone who committed a violent crime. Also, what is the background of the applicant? There are many factors that have nothing to do with race. WTF does Obama have to do with anything? Trump gets attacked more than Obama ever did, and I don't like Trump either.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism does not exist ?
Click to expand...

Of course i am not saying that. What i am saying is that you seem to think that all black people should get the job, the house, etc. Whites dont have it all either. It isnt always about race


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you change the subject from this story about purposely spreading AIDS with a phony medical operation that is NEVER REPORTED by any Human Rights group or assistance agency to a picture of guy ALLEDGELY poisoned by SOMEONE dumping nuclear waste and that's why Somali pirates are so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just have a low bar for vetting information.. And will search EVERYWHERE for conspiracies without ever critically THINKING about the stories.. This IS conspiracy theory territory.. And it can make you HIGHLY paranoid and angry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. English-speaking white men own and run nearly all the main bits of the Vast Talking Machine.
> 
> You can depend on that 2.3% for all your information about the world. I don't
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without going between British soldiers and unknown, unidentified illegal dumping of nuclear waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing, if that 2.3% of the world don't tell you what's going on, you don't know anything. That's why you don't dispute any info out side of what that 2.3% have told you....... you dismiss. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you pick ONE and follow thru on the credibility of it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's credible to the Wolf is not going to credible to the sheep. What's credible to the fox is not going to be credible to the hounds.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE there's "blood uranium" markets in Africa.. I would not doubt it. But like "blood diamonds" and "blood oil" the folks MANAGING those operations are native citizens of that country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the diamonds mines in Sierra Leone are controlled by native black people in that country ?
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception. It's limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> My observations may seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further.
> 
> You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
Click to expand...

Because whites owns businesses they are racists? Lol. Nobody is stopping you from doing the same.


----------



## flacaltenn

Paul Essien said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you change the subject from this story about purposely spreading AIDS with a phony medical operation that is NEVER REPORTED by any Human Rights group or assistance agency to a picture of guy ALLEDGELY poisoned by SOMEONE dumping nuclear waste and that's why Somali pirates are so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just have a low bar for vetting information.. And will search EVERYWHERE for conspiracies without ever critically THINKING about the stories.. This IS conspiracy theory territory.. And it can make you HIGHLY paranoid and angry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. English-speaking white men own and run nearly all the main bits of the Vast Talking Machine.
> 
> You can depend on that 2.3% for all your information about the world. I don't
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without going between British soldiers and unknown, unidentified illegal dumping of nuclear waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing, if that 2.3% of the world don't tell you what's going on, you don't know anything. That's why you don't dispute any info out side of what that 2.3% have told you....... you dismiss. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you pick ONE and follow thru on the credibility of it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's credible to the Wolf is not going to credible to the sheep. What's credible to the fox is not going to be credible to the hounds.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE there's "blood uranium" markets in Africa.. I would not doubt it. But like "blood diamonds" and "blood oil" the folks MANAGING those operations are native citizens of that country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the diamonds mines in Sierra Leone are controlled by native black people in that country ?
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception. It's limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> My observations may seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further.
> 
> You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
Click to expand...


I actually know you're sane when you drop the sketchy conspiracy tales of horror and get back to basics. Gotta tell you -- using those undocumented examples just screams crazy... There is so much ACTUAL conflict in Africa -- nobody needs to invent scripts for fictional documentaries that get awards for politically correctness.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you change the subject from this story about purposely spreading AIDS with a phony medical operation that is NEVER REPORTED by any Human Rights group or assistance agency to a picture of guy ALLEDGELY poisoned by SOMEONE dumping nuclear waste and that's why Somali pirates are so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just have a low bar for vetting information.. And will search EVERYWHERE for conspiracies without ever critically THINKING about the stories.. This IS conspiracy theory territory.. And it can make you HIGHLY paranoid and angry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. English-speaking white men own and run nearly all the main bits of the Vast Talking Machine.
> 
> You can depend on that 2.3% for all your information about the world. I don't
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without going between British soldiers and unknown, unidentified illegal dumping of nuclear waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing, if that 2.3% of the world don't tell you what's going on, you don't know anything. That's why you don't dispute any info out side of what that 2.3% have told you....... you dismiss. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you pick ONE and follow thru on the credibility of it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's credible to the Wolf is not going to credible to the sheep. What's credible to the fox is not going to be credible to the hounds.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE there's "blood uranium" markets in Africa.. I would not doubt it. But like "blood diamonds" and "blood oil" the folks MANAGING those operations are native citizens of that country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the diamonds mines in Sierra Leone are controlled by native black people in that country ?
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception. It's limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> My observations may seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further.
> 
> You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because whites owns businesses they are racists? Lol. Nobody is stopping you from doing the same.
Click to expand...

OK. So how do you own a business ?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Of course i am not saying that. What i am saying is that you seem to think that all black people should get the job, the house, etc. Whites dont have it all either. It isnt always about race


I'm saying racism / white supremacy exists and there should not be a system of inequality based on race. Agreed ?


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> all the murder stats are wrong, then--huh?


Yes. That's exactly what I'm saying.

I'm also saying that white people have been the biggest murderers on planet earth.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course i am not saying that. What i am saying is that you seem to think that all black people should get the job, the house, etc. Whites dont have it all either. It isnt always about race
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying racism / white supremacy exists and there should not be a system of inequality based on race. Agreed ?
Click to expand...

Then should whites go don't to the level of blacks, or should blacks come up to our level?


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Then should whites go don't to the level of blacks, or should blacks come up to our level?


So by that statement do you mean that white people are superior to black people ? So black people have to come up to white people's level ? Is that what you are saying ? Or are black people superior to white people ? So white people have to come up to black people's level ? I'm not sure what you are saying with that statement as it was not clear


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then should whites go don't to the level of blacks, or should blacks come up to our level?
> 
> 
> 
> So by that statement do you mean that white people are superior to black people ? So black people have to come up to white people's level ? Is that what you are saying ? Or are black people superior to white people ? So white people have to come up to black people's level ? I'm not sure what you are saying with that statement as it was not clear
Click to expand...

Black people are below whites IN GENERAL at this point in time with regards to staying in school. Not saying they can't catch up, they can if they change they mentality about education.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Black people are below whites IN GENERAL at this point in time with regards to staying in school. Not saying they can't catch up, they can if they change they mentality about education.


OK. So are you superior to black men ?


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are below whites IN GENERAL at this point in time with regards to staying in school. Not saying they can't catch up, they can if they change they mentality about education.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So are you superior to black men ?
Click to expand...

Don't worry so much, I'm superior to most white people too.


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Don't worry so much, I'm superior to most white people too.


You know you don't feel superior to black men. Deep down you know


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry so much, I'm superior to most white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> You know you don't feel superior to black men. Deep down you know
Click to expand...

Don't need to "feel" it, I AM!


----------



## Paul Essien

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry so much, I'm superior to most white people too.
> 
> 
> 
> You know you don't feel superior to black men. Deep down you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to "feel" it, I AM!
Click to expand...

You don't believe your superior to black men. You believe you are inferior to black man. All your "I'm superior" talk is just over compensation on your part.


----------



## Paul Essien

White People Cheating on SAT'S Scandal (_And please don't anyone say "She's Latino"....she's white_)




Jared Kushner Shows There’s a Shady-Yet-Legal Way to Get Rich Kids Into College. Kushner son-in-law of Donald Trump, husband of Ivanka Trump, and son of Charles Kushner was accepted into Harvard shortly after his father pledged $2.5 million to the school.







What about the unfair advantage white people get who have mothers, fathers, etc who have influence in the work place; managers, CEO’s etc who buy a covenant position in their company for their child who barely graduated H.S.

But everyone knows the education system is rigged in favor of white people.

These college cheating scandals are not new. Check the Asian  cheating college scandal & a few years ago a man was indicted for taking the exams for wealthy children in New Jersey.  When I was in uni all I ever heard from white people was “my kids couldn’t get in”.  They hate competing, so they rig the game in their favor. Cheating, nepotism, bribes, favoratism:  WHITE AFFIRMATIVE ACTION.  Now you know how George W. Bush got into and graduated from Yale.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the murder stats are wrong, then--huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> I'm also saying that white people have been the biggest murderers on planet earth.
Click to expand...

.....as stated before--you can erase HALF the black murderers--and blacks still murder at twice the rate
..you have no argument there


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you change the subject from this story about purposely spreading AIDS with a phony medical operation that is NEVER REPORTED by any Human Rights group or assistance agency to a picture of guy ALLEDGELY poisoned by SOMEONE dumping nuclear waste and that's why Somali pirates are so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just have a low bar for vetting information.. And will search EVERYWHERE for conspiracies without ever critically THINKING about the stories.. This IS conspiracy theory territory.. And it can make you HIGHLY paranoid and angry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. English-speaking white men own and run nearly all the main bits of the Vast Talking Machine.
> 
> You can depend on that 2.3% for all your information about the world. I don't
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without going between British soldiers and unknown, unidentified illegal dumping of nuclear waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing, if that 2.3% of the world don't tell you what's going on, you don't know anything. That's why you don't dispute any info out side of what that 2.3% have told you....... you dismiss. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you pick ONE and follow thru on the credibility of it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's credible to the Wolf is not going to credible to the sheep. What's credible to the fox is not going to be credible to the hounds.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE there's "blood uranium" markets in Africa.. I would not doubt it. But like "blood diamonds" and "blood oil" the folks MANAGING those operations are native citizens of that country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the diamonds mines in Sierra Leone are controlled by native black people in that country ?
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception. It's limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> My observations may seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further.
> 
> You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because whites owns businesses they are racists? Lol. Nobody is stopping you from doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how do you own a business ?
Click to expand...

If you don't know then I guess you aren't qualified to run a business.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course i am not saying that. What i am saying is that you seem to think that all black people should get the job, the house, etc. Whites dont have it all either. It isnt always about race
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying racism / white supremacy exists and there should not be a system of inequality based on race. Agreed ?
Click to expand...

I am not responsible for that. It is more of a wealth issue than a race issue.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> White People Cheating on SAT'S Scandal (_And please don't anyone say "She's Latino"....she's white_)
> View attachment 250227
> Jared Kushner Shows There’s a Shady-Yet-Legal Way to Get Rich Kids Into College. Kushner son-in-law of Donald Trump, husband of Ivanka Trump, and son of Charles Kushner was accepted into Harvard shortly after his father pledged $2.5 million to the school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the unfair advantage white people get who have mothers, fathers, etc who have influence in the work place; managers, CEO’s etc who buy a covenant position in their company for their child who barely graduated H.S.
> 
> But everyone knows the education system is rigged in favor of white people.
> 
> These college cheating scandals are not new. Check the Asian  cheating college scandal & a few years ago a man was indicted for taking the exams for wealthy children in New Jersey.  When I was in uni all I ever heard from white people was “my kids couldn’t get in”.  They hate competing, so they rig the game in their favor. Cheating, nepotism, bribes, favoratism:  WHITE AFFIRMATIVE ACTION.  Now you know how George W. Bush got into and graduated from Yale.


A poor white kid's parents could not do this, it is not racial it is about wealth.


----------



## flacaltenn

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you change the subject from this story about purposely spreading AIDS with a phony medical operation that is NEVER REPORTED by any Human Rights group or assistance agency to a picture of guy ALLEDGELY poisoned by SOMEONE dumping nuclear waste and that's why Somali pirates are so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just have a low bar for vetting information.. And will search EVERYWHERE for conspiracies without ever critically THINKING about the stories.. This IS conspiracy theory territory.. And it can make you HIGHLY paranoid and angry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. English-speaking white men own and run nearly all the main bits of the Vast Talking Machine.
> 
> You can depend on that 2.3% for all your information about the world. I don't
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without going between British soldiers and unknown, unidentified illegal dumping of nuclear waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing, if that 2.3% of the world don't tell you what's going on, you don't know anything. That's why you don't dispute any info out side of what that 2.3% have told you....... you dismiss. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you pick ONE and follow thru on the credibility of it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's credible to the Wolf is not going to credible to the sheep. What's credible to the fox is not going to be credible to the hounds.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE there's "blood uranium" markets in Africa.. I would not doubt it. But like "blood diamonds" and "blood oil" the folks MANAGING those operations are native citizens of that country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the diamonds mines in Sierra Leone are controlled by native black people in that country ?
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception. It's limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> My observations may seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further.
> 
> You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because whites owns businesses they are racists? Lol. Nobody is stopping you from doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how do you own a business ?
Click to expand...


Now see. I went thru that with your comrade IM2.. He complained that Hallmark cards were racist.. So I suggested HE start a niche biz catering to the Black community... He said it would be difficult for a black man to get capital... (Was told that by Marx himself I think.. LOL..)

SO -- I proceeded to show him how not ONE but TWO normal Black Joe Americans got fantastically rich doing just that..  

Maybe you should read the Instruction Booklet for Capitalism and most of your "grievances" about greeting cards and kids cartoons would get fixed...


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you change the subject from this story about purposely spreading AIDS with a phony medical operation that is NEVER REPORTED by any Human Rights group or assistance agency to a picture of guy ALLEDGELY poisoned by SOMEONE dumping nuclear waste and that's why Somali pirates are so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just have a low bar for vetting information.. And will search EVERYWHERE for conspiracies without ever critically THINKING about the stories.. This IS conspiracy theory territory.. And it can make you HIGHLY paranoid and angry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. English-speaking white men own and run nearly all the main bits of the Vast Talking Machine.
> 
> You can depend on that 2.3% for all your information about the world. I don't
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without going between British soldiers and unknown, unidentified illegal dumping of nuclear waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing, if that 2.3% of the world don't tell you what's going on, you don't know anything. That's why you don't dispute any info out side of what that 2.3% have told you....... you dismiss. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you pick ONE and follow thru on the credibility of it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's credible to the Wolf is not going to credible to the sheep. What's credible to the fox is not going to be credible to the hounds.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE there's "blood uranium" markets in Africa.. I would not doubt it. But like "blood diamonds" and "blood oil" the folks MANAGING those operations are native citizens of that country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the diamonds mines in Sierra Leone are controlled by native black people in that country ?
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception. It's limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> My observations may seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further.
> 
> You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because whites owns businesses they are racists? Lol. Nobody is stopping you from doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how do you own a business ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now see. I went thru that with your comrade IM2.. He complained that Hallmark cards were racist.. So I suggested HE start a niche biz catering to the Black community... He said it would be difficult for a black man to get capital... (Was told that by Marx himself I think.. LOL..)
> 
> SO -- I proceeded to show him how not ONE but TWO normal Black Joe Americans got fantastically rich doing just that..
> 
> Maybe you should read the Instruction Booklet for Capitalism and most of your "grievances" about greeting cards and kids cartoons would get fixed...
Click to expand...


I did not say Hallmark Cards was racist. And whites like you have a real bad habit of trying to make conclusions based on 1-2 people. I said what I did based on talking to thousands of blacks trying to start businesses and information from various National Black Business Associations. You're a bunch of hot air encased in pink skin flacaltenn. I've been in business, I've helped build 3. You can't show me shit.  

We've read the book on capitalism, you need to STFU and read the instruction book on reality. Because the total sales recipts from all black businesses has annually been less than 1 percent. So those 2 black guys you tried using to lie to yourself don't prove anything.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> you can erase HALF the black murderers--and blacks still murder at twice the rate


Really ?

So how do you explain today another cowardly white man (White Supremacist) who walked into a mosque in New Zealand and killed 49 people ?

And you want to focus on black people ?

White people have been the most violent people ever to walk the earth

But when white people get killed in Mass shooting like in Sandy Hook a few years bk ?

All of a sudden all of resources start flooding in. The people in Sandy Hook have been given the green light to sue the gun manufacturer

They open them doors for them.






Because white people got killed of course


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you change the subject from this story about purposely spreading AIDS with a phony medical operation that is NEVER REPORTED by any Human Rights group or assistance agency to a picture of guy ALLEDGELY poisoned by SOMEONE dumping nuclear waste and that's why Somali pirates are so pissed
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just have a low bar for vetting information.. And will search EVERYWHERE for conspiracies without ever critically THINKING about the stories.. This IS conspiracy theory territory.. And it can make you HIGHLY paranoid and angry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. English-speaking white men own and run nearly all the main bits of the Vast Talking Machine.
> 
> You can depend on that 2.3% for all your information about the world. I don't
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without going between British soldiers and unknown, unidentified illegal dumping of nuclear waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's the thing, if that 2.3% of the world don't tell you what's going on, you don't know anything. That's why you don't dispute any info out side of what that 2.3% have told you....... you dismiss. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you pick ONE and follow thru on the credibility of it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's credible to the Wolf is not going to credible to the sheep. What's credible to the fox is not going to be credible to the hounds.
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE there's "blood uranium" markets in Africa.. I would not doubt it. But like "blood diamonds" and "blood oil" the folks MANAGING those operations are native citizens of that country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the diamonds mines in Sierra Leone are controlled by native black people in that country ?
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception. It's limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> My observations may seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further.
> 
> You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because whites owns businesses they are racists? Lol. Nobody is stopping you from doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how do you own a business ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now see. I went thru that with your comrade IM2.. He complained that Hallmark cards were racist.. So I suggested HE start a niche biz catering to the Black community... He said it would be difficult for a black man to get capital... (Was told that by Marx himself I think.. LOL..)
> 
> SO -- I proceeded to show him how not ONE but TWO normal Black Joe Americans got fantastically rich doing just that..
> 
> Maybe you should read the Instruction Booklet for Capitalism and most of your "grievances" about greeting cards and kids cartoons would get fixed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say Hallmark Cards was racist. And whites like you have a real bad habit of trying to make conclusions based on 1-2 people. I said what I did based on talking to thousands of blacks trying to start businesses and information from various National Black Business Associations. You're a bunch of hot air encased in pink skin flacaltenn. I've been in business, I've helped build 3. You can't show me shit.
> 
> We've read the book on capitalism, you need to STFU and read the instruction book on reality. Because the total sales recipts from all black businesses has annually been less than 1 percent. So those 2 black guys you tried using to lie to yourself don't prove anything.
Click to expand...


You most CERTAINLY tossed out Hallmark cards as an example of institutionalized racism... Do I have to go find it?? The invisble package of unearned benefits

You posted a vid "explaining White privilege of a woman whining about  "princess hair" and dance team make-up and Hallmark cards as her examples... And blew thru all those trivial gripes starting on page 6 with "princess hair" and Hallmark cards later on...

Black owned businesses are booming. It's not 1 or 2 people.. Revenues may be less than 1% because you can't compare the Dow 20 companies revenues to small businesses..  There is no substantial barrier to entry for forming an Internet business. Or opening a Main Street shop..

You need to reading more of BlackEnterprise and less of Paul's bad fictional tales about "intentional" radiation poisoning or AIDs infection in Africa....

The 11 Biggest African American Business Stories of 2017


----------



## ph3iron

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



Oh be quiet.
You know our old white fart posters here would much rather be black.
All those free cell phones etc


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can erase HALF the black murderers--and blacks still murder at twice the rate
> 
> 
> 
> Really ?
> 
> So how do you explain today another cowardly white man (White Supremacist) who walked into a mosque in New Zealand and killed 49 people ?
> 
> And you want to focus on black people ?
> 
> White people have been the most violent people ever to walk the earth
> 
> But when white people get killed in Mass shooting like in Sandy Hook a few years bk ?
> 
> All of a sudden all of resources start flooding in. The people in Sandy Hook have been given the green light to sue the gun manufacturer
> 
> They open them doors for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because white people got killed of course
Click to expand...

A white man, ONE white man killed people at a mosque. That does not make whites more violent. Perhaps in the past, but not today. Pick up any local newspaper, it is not mostly whites in the news killing innocent people.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can erase HALF the black murderers--and blacks still murder at twice the rate
> 
> 
> 
> Really ?
> 
> So how do you explain today another cowardly white man (White Supremacist) who walked into a mosque in New Zealand and killed 49 people ?
> 
> And you want to focus on black people ?
> 
> White people have been the most violent people ever to walk the earth
> 
> But when white people get killed in Mass shooting like in Sandy Hook a few years bk ?
> 
> All of a sudden all of resources start flooding in. The people in Sandy Hook have been given the green light to sue the gun manufacturer
> 
> They open them doors for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because white people got killed of course
Click to expand...

FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> A white man, ONE white man killed people at a mosque. That does not make whites more violent. Perhaps in the past, but not today. Pick up any local newspaper, it is not mostly whites in the news killing innocent people.


Look. That "_It's just one white man_" excuse is over. It's tired. Used up and pathetic.

But the white media is trying humanize him of course.






All mass murders of last year were committed by white people

What you gonna do now ? Deflect  and talk about Chicago ? The knock out game ?

It took this white supremacist 16 minutes to murder those people but the police are 4 minutes away ?

Something’s not right

The N.Zealand prime minster (Jacinda Ardem) said






*“It is clear this is one of New Zealand's darkest days,"*

*"What has happened is an extraordinary and unprecedented act of violence.”*

The way you white people never come off code for a second is impressive.

It was an act of terrorism. Punching someone in the face is an act of violence.

But white women protect their kings at all costs I’ll give them that

So let me get this straight - A white Australian born terrorist wearing a suicide vest who has British parents, shoots up two mosques in New Zealand, kills 49 (and counting) because he hates Muslim immigrants who keep blowing themselves up?

O.....the irony

He isn't from New Zealand. But he's over there killing people the same way he claims Islamists do.

Some white people are so entitled to things that were never theirs to begin with.

And to prove his entitlement even more, he made sure to live-stream it like a video game so the world could see. The gaming community is a hotbed for white extremists.

Once again

*Look at the words white people use globally. Look at the way they all get on code*.

So Trump calling it a "massacre", not a terrorist attack.

Let me tell you something a Muslim schoolboy could steal the lunch of some white boy in Iceland and Trump would be calling him a terrorist but he will never call a white man a terrorist.

*He has to protect his white supremacist terrorists voter base at all costs.*

Worse will come. If you know Muslim fanatics then you’ll know that there be retaliation.

They’re gonna strike back, bigger and badder. It’s not a matter of if, but when.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man, ONE white man killed people at a mosque. That does not make whites more violent. Perhaps in the past, but not today. Pick up any local newspaper, it is not mostly whites in the news killing innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. That "_It's just one white man_" excuse is over. It's tired. Used up and pathetic.
> 
> But the white media is trying humanize him of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All mass murders of last year were committed by white people
> 
> What you gonna do now ? Deflect  and talk about Chicago ? The knock out game ?
> 
> It took this white supremacist 16 minutes to murder those people but the police are 4 minutes away ?
> 
> Something’s not right
> 
> The N.Zealand prime minster (Jacinda Ardem) said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It is clear this is one of New Zealand's darkest days,"*
> 
> *"What has happened is an extraordinary and unprecedented act of violence.”*
> 
> The way you white people never come off code for a second is impressive.
> 
> It was an act of terrorism. Punching someone in the face is an act of violence.
> 
> But white women protect their kings at all costs I’ll give them that
> 
> So let me get this straight - A white Australian born terrorist wearing a suicide vest who has British parents, shoots up two mosques in New Zealand, kills 49 (and counting) because he hates Muslim immigrants who keep blowing themselves up?
> 
> O.....the irony
> 
> He isn't from New Zealand. But he's over there killing people the same way he claims Islamists do.
> 
> Some white people are so entitled to things that were never theirs to begin with.
> 
> And to prove his entitlement even more, he made sure to live-stream it like a video game so the world could see. The gaming community is a hotbed for white extremists.
> 
> Once again
> 
> *Look at the words white people use globally. Look at the way they all get on code*.
> 
> So Trump calling it a "massacre", not a terrorist attack.
> 
> Let me tell you something a Muslim schoolboy could steal the lunch of some white boy in Iceland and Trump would be calling him a terrorist but he will never call a white man a terrorist.
> 
> *He has to protect his white supremacist terrorists voter base at all costs.*
> 
> Worse will come. If you know Muslim fanatics then you’ll know that there be retaliation.
> 
> They’re gonna strike back, bigger and badder. It’s not a matter of if, but when.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Your excuses for black criminals is old, tired and pathetic. More whites are killed by cops than blacks. The main difference that is apparent: YOU defend black criminals, I DON'T defend any criminals. YES, there are still racists, YES there are FEW black rogue cops. NO, it is not the norm. Quit making excuses for black criminals, how about if the criminals don't threaten cops or disobey orders? I don't give a shit what race you are, quit committing crimes.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man, ONE white man killed people at a mosque. That does not make whites more violent. Perhaps in the past, but not today. Pick up any local newspaper, it is not mostly whites in the news killing innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. That "_It's just one white man_" excuse is over. It's tired. Used up and pathetic.
> 
> But the white media is trying humanize him of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All mass murders of last year were committed by white people
> 
> What you gonna do now ? Deflect  and talk about Chicago ? The knock out game ?
> 
> It took this white supremacist 16 minutes to murder those people but the police are 4 minutes away ?
> 
> Something’s not right
> 
> The N.Zealand prime minster (Jacinda Ardem) said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It is clear this is one of New Zealand's darkest days,"*
> 
> *"What has happened is an extraordinary and unprecedented act of violence.”*
> 
> The way you white people never come off code for a second is impressive.
> 
> It was an act of terrorism. Punching someone in the face is an act of violence.
> 
> But white women protect their kings at all costs I’ll give them that
> 
> So let me get this straight - A white Australian born terrorist wearing a suicide vest who has British parents, shoots up two mosques in New Zealand, kills 49 (and counting) because he hates Muslim immigrants who keep blowing themselves up?
> 
> O.....the irony
> 
> He isn't from New Zealand. But he's over there killing people the same way he claims Islamists do.
> 
> Some white people are so entitled to things that were never theirs to begin with.
> 
> And to prove his entitlement even more, he made sure to live-stream it like a video game so the world could see. The gaming community is a hotbed for white extremists.
> 
> Once again
> 
> *Look at the words white people use globally. Look at the way they all get on code*.
> 
> So Trump calling it a "massacre", not a terrorist attack.
> 
> Let me tell you something a Muslim schoolboy could steal the lunch of some white boy in Iceland and Trump would be calling him a terrorist but he will never call a white man a terrorist.
> 
> *He has to protect his white supremacist terrorists voter base at all costs.*
> 
> Worse will come. If you know Muslim fanatics then you’ll know that there be retaliation.
> 
> They’re gonna strike back, bigger and badder. It’s not a matter of if, but when.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
Your excuses for black criminals is old, tired and pathetic. More whites are killed by cops than blacks. The main difference that is apparent: YOU defend black criminals, I DON'T defend any criminals. YES, there are still racists, YES there are FEW black rogue cops. NO, it is not the norm. Quit making excuses for black criminals, how about if the criminals don't threaten cops or disobey orders? I don't give a shit what race you are, quit committing crimes.[/QUOTE]The problem and white supremacy. Even intimes like this you want to talk about blk ppl.

The most criminal n most violent ppl ever to walk the earth are white ppl.


----------



## harmonica

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can erase HALF the black murderers--and blacks still murder at twice the rate
> 
> 
> 
> Really ?
> 
> So how do you explain today another cowardly white man (White Supremacist) who walked into a mosque in New Zealand and killed 49 people ?
> 
> And you want to focus on black people ?
> 
> White people have been the most violent people ever to walk the earth
> 
> But when white people get killed in Mass shooting like in Sandy Hook a few years bk ?
> 
> All of a sudden all of resources start flooding in. The people in Sandy Hook have been given the green light to sue the gun manufacturer
> 
> They open them doors for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because white people got killed of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?
Click to expand...

the BOJ and FBI are just racist--putting out fake stats--somehow


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man, ONE white man killed people at a mosque. That does not make whites more violent. Perhaps in the past, but not today. Pick up any local newspaper, it is not mostly whites in the news killing innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. That "_It's just one white man_" excuse is over. It's tired. Used up and pathetic.
> 
> But the white media is trying humanize him of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All mass murders of last year were committed by white people
> 
> What you gonna do now ? Deflect  and talk about Chicago ? The knock out game ?
> 
> It took this white supremacist 16 minutes to murder those people but the police are 4 minutes away ?
> 
> Something’s not right
> 
> The N.Zealand prime minster (Jacinda Ardem) said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It is clear this is one of New Zealand's darkest days,"*
> 
> *"What has happened is an extraordinary and unprecedented act of violence.”*
> 
> The way you white people never come off code for a second is impressive.
> 
> It was an act of terrorism. Punching someone in the face is an act of violence.
> 
> But white women protect their kings at all costs I’ll give them that
> 
> So let me get this straight - A white Australian born terrorist wearing a suicide vest who has British parents, shoots up two mosques in New Zealand, kills 49 (and counting) because he hates Muslim immigrants who keep blowing themselves up?
> 
> O.....the irony
> 
> He isn't from New Zealand. But he's over there killing people the same way he claims Islamists do.
> 
> Some white people are so entitled to things that were never theirs to begin with.
> 
> And to prove his entitlement even more, he made sure to live-stream it like a video game so the world could see. The gaming community is a hotbed for white extremists.
> 
> Once again
> 
> *Look at the words white people use globally. Look at the way they all get on code*.
> 
> So Trump calling it a "massacre", not a terrorist attack.
> 
> Let me tell you something a Muslim schoolboy could steal the lunch of some white boy in Iceland and Trump would be calling him a terrorist but he will never call a white man a terrorist.
> 
> *He has to protect his white supremacist terrorists voter base at all costs.*
> 
> Worse will come. If you know Muslim fanatics then you’ll know that there be retaliation.
> 
> They’re gonna strike back, bigger and badder. It’s not a matter of if, but when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Your excuses for black criminals is old, tired and pathetic. More whites are killed by cops than blacks. The main difference that is apparent: YOU defend black criminals, I DON'T defend any criminals. YES, there are still racists, YES there are FEW black rogue cops. NO, it is not the norm. Quit making excuses for black criminals, how about if the criminals don't threaten cops or disobey orders? I don't give a shit what race you are, quit committing crimes.[/QUOTE]The problem and white supremacy. Even intimes like this you want to talk about blk ppl.

The most criminal n most violent ppl ever to walk the earth are white ppl.[/QUOTE]
You don't read the newspapers or watch the news...oh wait...you think it is fake news LOL


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> 
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge. They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. English-speaking white men own and run nearly all the main bits of the Vast Talking Machine.
> 
> You can depend on that 2.3% for all your information about the world. I don't
> And that's the thing, if that 2.3% of the world don't tell you what's going on, you don't know anything. That's why you don't dispute any info out side of what that 2.3% have told you....... you dismiss. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> What's credible to the Wolf is not going to credible to the sheep. What's credible to the fox is not going to be credible to the hounds.
> Are you saying that the diamonds mines in Sierra Leone are controlled by native black people in that country ?
> 
> You suffer in the area of perception. It's limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.
> 
> My observations may seem like "junk-science" or "radical" interpretations. I've heard that before, but that's cool.
> 
> Your information concentrates on the end result. My observations speculate on the cause. I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further.
> 
> You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.
> 
> 
> 
> Because whites owns businesses they are racists? Lol. Nobody is stopping you from doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how do you own a business ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now see. I went thru that with your comrade IM2.. He complained that Hallmark cards were racist.. So I suggested HE start a niche biz catering to the Black community... He said it would be difficult for a black man to get capital... (Was told that by Marx himself I think.. LOL..)
> 
> SO -- I proceeded to show him how not ONE but TWO normal Black Joe Americans got fantastically rich doing just that..
> 
> Maybe you should read the Instruction Booklet for Capitalism and most of your "grievances" about greeting cards and kids cartoons would get fixed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say Hallmark Cards was racist. And whites like you have a real bad habit of trying to make conclusions based on 1-2 people. I said what I did based on talking to thousands of blacks trying to start businesses and information from various National Black Business Associations. You're a bunch of hot air encased in pink skin flacaltenn. I've been in business, I've helped build 3. You can't show me shit.
> 
> We've read the book on capitalism, you need to STFU and read the instruction book on reality. Because the total sales recipts from all black businesses has annually been less than 1 percent. So those 2 black guys you tried using to lie to yourself don't prove anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You most CERTAINLY tossed out Hallmark cards as an example of institutionalized racism... Do I have to go find it?? The invisble package of unearned benefits
> 
> You posted a vid "explaining White privilege of a woman whining about  "princess hair" and dance team make-up and Hallmark cards as her examples... And blew thru all those trivial gripes starting on page 6 with "princess hair" and Hallmark cards later on...
> 
> Black owned businesses are booming. It's not 1 or 2 people.. Revenues may be less than 1% because you can't compare the Dow 20 companies revenues to small businesses..  There is no substantial barrier to entry for forming an Internet business. Or opening a Main Street shop..
> 
> You need to reading more of BlackEnterprise and less of Paul's bad fictional tales about "intentional" radiation poisoning or AIDs infection in Africa....
> 
> The 11 Biggest African American Business Stories of 2017
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> And like I said you search or one irrelevant example to use in order to try dismissing the overall message. So you go the white person who made this statement and ask them the question.



And from this you made up a lie.

That's the problem with your argument, I do read black Enterprise and have done so for over 20 years. But you see BlackEnterprise magazine is not the only source of information.






*The State of Black Businesses in the United States* 

The month of February marks the beginning of Black History Month, a time where the nation recalls the triumphs, inventions and strides of African-Americans in United States history.

While the month is usually geared towards celebrating Black individuals in United States, it can also be used as a point in time to reflect on the current state of Black people. One area in particular is the growth of Black wealth in the nation, which can easily be measured by the amount of Black businesses in operation.

So how well are Black Businesses in the United States?

*State of Black Businesses:


 *
African-American businesses have grown at an exponential rate in the 21st Century. According to the United States Black Chambers, Inc., in 2012 there were 1.9 million Black businesses. In Fall of 2015, there were over 2.6 million. Black women tend to start more businesses on average, according to the data.

However, Black Businesses still face challenges in the new year.

*"The challenges the Black businesses face, any business regardless of race for that matter, is location and access to capital," said Ron Busby, Sr., CEO and President of the United States Black Chambers, Inc.*

*When small Black Businesses obtain capital through loans, they either have a high interest rate or never receive as much as needed, Busby said.*

*While access to capital is one disadvantage of minority firms, information is among the many that can stagnate Black businesses.*

"Challenges Black businesses face year to year is the same: It's access to information. Most small minority businesses are unaware of many opportunities," said Kelisha Garrett, the executive director of the New Orleans Regional Black Chambers of Commerce.

Garret works for the Consulting Group Gen-X, which focuses on business development by linking small minority firms to large corporations that are looking to fulfill contracted tasks.

"There has been a significant push from the smaller corporate entities for more inclusion with more minority businesses," Garret said.

Particularly in New Orleans, infrastructure and construction related services have been on a rise, especially for minority businesses. However, professional services, such as marketing, public relations and legal have not grown nearly as fast.

"We have capable minority businesses that provide those services, but they are not highly identified within the larger push that's coming from the public or private sector," Garrett said.

The State of Black Businesses in the United States

Number of Black-Owned Businesses Grows, Challenges Remain

The American dream is alive and well: Survey

BlackDemographics.com | Black Owned Businesses Statistics

National Urban League | Empowering Communities, Changing Lives.

Home

NBMBAA – Empowering Visionaries

Home

Black Business and Professional Association | The premiere destination for Black Businesses and Professionals

Understand that we know more about being black than you do and govern your comments accordingly.


----------



## katsteve2012

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are below whites IN GENERAL at this point in time with regards to staying in school. Not saying they can't catch up, they can if they change they mentality about education.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry so much, I'm superior to most white people too.
Click to expand...


That's the funniest statement in this forum in a LONG time. Tell some more jokes, please


----------



## IM2

> *Your excuses for black criminals is old, tired and pathetic. More whites are killed by cops than blacks. The main difference that is apparent: YOU defend black criminals, I DON'T defend any criminals. YES, there are still racists, YES there are FEW black rogue cops. NO, it is not the norm. Quit making excuses for black criminals, how about if the criminals don't threaten cops or disobey orders? I don't give a shit what race you are, quit committing crimes.*



Then shut the fuck up and stop whites from committing more crimes than everybody else.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> *Your excuses for black criminals is old, tired and pathetic. More whites are killed by cops than blacks. The main difference that is apparent: YOU defend black criminals, I DON'T defend any criminals. YES, there are still racists, YES there are FEW black rogue cops. NO, it is not the norm. Quit making excuses for black criminals, how about if the criminals don't threaten cops or disobey orders? I don't give a shit what race you are, quit committing crimes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then shut the fuck up and stop whites from committing more crimes than everybody else.
Click to expand...

LOL you don't read or comprehend very well. Blacks commit more VIOLENT crimes. How do you propose I stop anyone from committing crimes? I am not a criminal, I am responsible for myself.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Your excuses for black criminals is old, tired and pathetic.


When did I excuse black criminals ?


MizMolly said:


> More whites are killed by cops than blacks.


I've never said that was not true. However I'm talking about unarmed black people

Now let's compare how many unarmed white people killed by the police and unarmed black people ?

That's the key. That's the reason for the demos etc.


MizMolly said:


> The main difference that is apparent: YOU defend black criminals


When did I defend black criminals ?


MizMolly said:


> I DON'T defend any criminals.


OK. So what makes someone a criminal ?


MizMolly said:


> YES, there are still racists


And I suspect that you are one of them


MizMolly said:


> YES there are FEW black rogue cops. NO, it is not the norm.


Like who ? And let me show you the rogue white cops and let's see who wins ...eh ?


MizMolly said:


> Quit making excuses for black criminals,


When did I excuse black criminals ?


MizMolly said:


> how about if the criminals don't threaten cops or disobey orders?


So how come it's only when white men threaten cops and disobey they don't get shot ?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuses for black criminals is old, tired and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> When did I excuse black criminals ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More whites are killed by cops than blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never said that was not true. However I'm talking about unarmed black people
> 
> Now let's compare how many unarmed white people killed by the police and unarmed black people ?
> 
> That's the key. That's the reason for the demos etc.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main difference that is apparent: YOU defend black criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I defend black criminals ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T defend any criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So what makes someone a criminal ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES, there are still racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I suspect that you are one of them
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES there are FEW black rogue cops. NO, it is not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like who ? And let me show you the rogue white cops and let's see who wins ...eh ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit making excuses for black criminals,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I excuse black criminals ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about if the criminals don't threaten cops or disobey orders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how come it's only when white men threaten cops and disobey they don't get shot ?
Click to expand...

Being unarmed but still threatening is a crime. How many "unarmed" blacks are killed? You and many blacks condemn cops when they kill any black criminal. How many unarmed people are innocent? No, being guilty is not a death sentence, yes, innocents do get killed, but not many. The rogue cops should be prosecuted. There are more blacks who won't comply with the police demands, so there will be more altercations. I do not condone cops killing innocent people, or killing unarmed people who are not threatening. Police -- Racism Isn’t Why Black Men Get Shot | National Review


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Being unarmed but still threatening is a crime.


OK. So what is your universal definition of threatening behaviour?

A spider walking across a room can be threatening to some. A person can tightrope over the grand canyon and not find that threatening. A black man does not have to do much to threaten white people. Hell white people are so fragile nowadays that last week a white women in Massachusetts called the cops on a black man whose dog started humping her dog. 

She was trying to get him killed. That's why she called the police in the first place but that's white supremacist heaven, the idea that they can call the cavalry on black men and a bunch of noble white guys will come out blasting but even the police are sick of white and non black people calling the police on black people

So what is your universal definition of threatening behaviour?


MizMolly said:


> How many "unarmed" blacks are killed?


Here's just a few in the last seven years. Plenty more

2018: Botham Jean (Dallas, TX)
2018: Antwon Rose (East Pittsburgh, PA)
2018: Shaheed Vassell (New York, NY)
2017: Patrick Harmon (Salt Lake City, UT)
2017: Jordan Edwards (Balch Springs, TX)
2016: Alfred Olango (El Cajon, CA)
2016: Terence Crutcher (Tulsa, OK)
2015: Jamar Clark (Minneapolis, MN)
2015: India Kager (Virginia Beach, VA)
2015: Christian Taylor (Arlington, TX)
2015: Sam Dubose (Cincinnati, OH)
2015: Icarus Randolph (Witchita, KS)
2015: Walter Scott (North Charleston, SC)
2015: Tony Robinson (Madison, WI)
2015: Anthony Hill (Chamblee, GA)
2014: Victor White III (Iberia Parish, LA)
2014: Dante Parker (San Bernardino County, CA)
2014: Ezell Ford (Los Angeles, CA)
2014: Tyree Woodson (Baltimore, MD)
2014: Yvette Smith (Bastrop, TX)
2014: Donitre Hamilton (Milwaukee, WI)
2014: Jordan Baker (Houston, TX)
2013: Linwood Lambert (South Boston, VA)
2013: Ryan Stokes (Kansas City, MO)
2013: Barrington Williams (New York, NY)
2013: Carlos Alcis (New York, NY)
2013: Deion Fludd (New York, NY)
2013: Kyam Livingstone (New York, NY)
2013: Larry Eugene Jackson, Jr. (Austin, TX)
2013: Miriam Carey (Washington, DC)
2013: Tyrone West (Baltimore, MD)
2012: Chavis Carter (Jonesboro, AR)
2012: Dante Price (Dayton, OH)
2012: Duane Brown (New York, NY)
2012: Ervin Jefferson (Atlanta, GA)
2012: Jersey Green (Aurora, IL)
2012: Johnnnie Kamahi Warren (Dotham, AL)
2012: Justin Slipp (New Orleans, LA)
2012: Kendrec McDade (Pasadena, CA)
2012: Nehemiah Dillard (Gainesville, FL)
2012: Raymond Allen (Galveston, TX)
2012: Reynaldo Cuevas (New York, NY)
2012: Robert Dumas Jr (Cleveland, OH)
2012: Sgt. Manuel Loggins Jr (Orange County, CA)
2012: Shantel Davis (New York, NY)
2012: Sharmel Edwards (Las Vegas, NV)
2012: Shereese Francis (New York, NY)
2012: Tamon Robinson (New York, NY)
2012: Wendell Allen (New Orleans, LA)


MizMolly said:


> You and many blacks condemn cops when they kill any black criminal.


Your assuming that black people who are killed by cops are criminals

In a system of white supremacy, being black is the crime.


MizMolly said:


> How many unarmed people are innocent?


I can't give you a number but if they were white the vast majority would not have been shot. The police seem to know all kinds of non-lethal ways to stop white people even when they are armed. A police office in Georgia a few years back admitted that the police only kill black people. He did not say "black crminals".....he just said "Black people". The police are told not to enforce drug laws against white people


MizMolly said:


> No, being guilty is not a death sentence, yes, innocents do get killed, but not many.


And the innocents, just by some magical coincendence just happen to be black. The police know not to shoot and kill unarmed white people


MizMolly said:


> The rogue cops should be prosecuted.


What's a rogue cop then ?

You have the New Jersey chiefs of police wanting to kill all black people and the Philly Police Union president call BLM activists "Wild Animals" or Cali Police sympathizingwith white supremacist and Sheriff Scott Israel in Florida getting caught entrapping 18 black people in 2016 (0 white people,) but is more recently accused of directing deputies to put on ski masks & bust up a venue repeatedly on hip hop nights







These are chiefs of police and sheriffs. People with power who can easily wreck a black person life. This is why I laugh when guys like you and ptbw forever, Correll, Mudda, Slyhunter, harmonica try and prove black racism.

So planting evidence, creating bogus stats, framing black people is very common in the police force and these are just the ones who have been "outed" 

There are no doubt scores of other chiefs of police who think just like them and think like you, but have not openly shown themselves

After all how do you explain the findings of Michael A. Wood Jr who was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014 ?

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans have long known.

The Police


Lie.

Racially profile.

Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.

Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.

See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.

Use unspoken arrest quota.

Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.

Do not care much about the US Constitution.

Are badly trained.

Fear Black males.

He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other. When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street.

He was just following orders but those orders came from top. These prisons need 90% occupancy remember.

Or the white cop Adrian Schoolcraft logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Serious crime was not taken seriously. .

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.

The police deal in drugs THEMSELVES. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

The police murder those who file complaints against them

So you still want to prosecute rogue cops ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Wayne Welsh shared racist Facebook posts about African Americans without being disciplined. Now he's been appointed police chief in Estherwood, Louisiana. 





Daniel Morley is a resource officer for a high school in Virginia. He’s also a recruiter for a White Supremacist Group in Virginia, the same state where Governor Northam was nicked named “Coon Man” for wearing blackface


----------



## Paul Essien

A teacher will legally shoot an innocent Black student/parent in the near future. *Mark this tweet* Florida House panel approves school bill allowing arming of teachers






These black kids in kindergarten, junior high, high school are on the list , these white mofos will shoot and kill you with no problems. And nothing will get done about it as usual.

Florida All So Has These Stand Your Ground Law's, Remember Zimmerman,/ Trayvon Martin Situation......Basically If A White Person Feel's Threatened By A Melaniated Person For Any Reason, They Are Allowed To Shoot And Kill Them With Impunity!


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> A teacher will legally shoot an innocent Black student/parent in the near future. *Mark this tweet* Florida House panel approves school bill allowing arming of teachers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These black kids in kindergarten, junior high, high school are on the list , these white mofos will shoot and kill you with no problems. And nothing will get done about it as usual.
> 
> Florida All So Has These Stand Your Ground Law's, Remember Zimmerman,/ Trayvon Martin Situation......Basically If A White Person Feel's Threatened By A Melaniated Person For Any Reason, They Are Allowed To Shoot And Kill Them With Impunity!


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Here we have a white man who resists arrests for a minute, fights with a cop, steals the baton and then robs the cop car and spens off and all this without a shot being fired.
> 
> I'm not even gonna say what would have happened if he was black because that's too easy.
> 
> But this is why all this "_Police need more training_" "_Police fear black people_"
> 
> The police don't fear black people or need more training
> 
> All that "_They fear us_" plays to black people's ego "_O. Shit !! They fear me !! I'm a real man. They're scared of me_"
> 
> No. The police know they have system to shut down any black person so when they step out of that car. The police are very calm. They know how not shoot to whites.


Not all blacks who are approached by cops are shot for disobeying


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's true alright:
> 
> *Where did HIV come from?*
> Scientists identified a type of chimpanzee in West Africa as the source of HIV infection in humans. They believe that the chimpanzee version of the immunodeficiency virus (called simian immunodeficiency virus or SIV) most likely was transmitted to humans and mutated into HIV when humans hunted these chimpanzees for meat and came into contact with their infected blood. Over decades, the virus slowly spread across Africa and later into other parts of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not true is your claim that AIDS was the only thing blacks invented you dumb bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. Blacks didn't invent AIDS so much as "develop" it by eating chimpazees. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Countries in Africa can you name ?
> 
> Without cheating I don't think you can name more than ten.
> 
> But yet your up here acting like your an expert on Aids and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much all of them. Minored in Cultural Geography. Those little elongated state on the Slave Coast west of Nigeria can be a bit tricky though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without cheating you could not name 10......actually 5 countries in Africa. Fact. And I'm being dead serious
Click to expand...

Could you point to Africa on a world map?


----------



## Paul Essien

On this date in 1974 baseball legend Hank Aaron broke Babe Ruth’s home run record. This same year, Hank Aaron also broke a record for receiving almost a million letters of hate mail from white supremacists all over the US who were upset about a Black man beating Ruth’s record








And by the way Hank Aaron still to this day get's racist hate mail


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man, ONE white man killed people at a mosque. That does not make whites more violent. Perhaps in the past, but not today. Pick up any local newspaper, it is not mostly whites in the news killing innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> Look. That "_It's just one white man_" excuse is over. It's tired. Used up and pathetic.
> 
> But the white media is trying humanize him of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All mass murders of last year were committed by white people
> 
> What you gonna do now ? Deflect  and talk about Chicago ? The knock out game ?
> 
> It took this white supremacist 16 minutes to murder those people but the police are 4 minutes away ?
> 
> Something’s not right
> 
> The N.Zealand prime minster (Jacinda Ardem) said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It is clear this is one of New Zealand's darkest days,"*
> 
> *"What has happened is an extraordinary and unprecedented act of violence.”*
> 
> The way you white people never come off code for a second is impressive.
> 
> It was an act of terrorism. Punching someone in the face is an act of violence.
> 
> But white women protect their kings at all costs I’ll give them that
> 
> So let me get this straight - A white Australian born terrorist wearing a suicide vest who has British parents, shoots up two mosques in New Zealand, kills 49 (and counting) because he hates Muslim immigrants who keep blowing themselves up?
> 
> O.....the irony
> 
> He isn't from New Zealand. But he's over there killing people the same way he claims Islamists do.
> 
> Some white people are so entitled to things that were never theirs to begin with.
> 
> And to prove his entitlement even more, he made sure to live-stream it like a video game so the world could see. The gaming community is a hotbed for white extremists.
> 
> Once again
> 
> *Look at the words white people use globally. Look at the way they all get on code*.
> 
> So Trump calling it a "massacre", not a terrorist attack.
> 
> Let me tell you something a Muslim schoolboy could steal the lunch of some white boy in Iceland and Trump would be calling him a terrorist but he will never call a white man a terrorist.
> 
> *He has to protect his white supremacist terrorists voter base at all costs.*
> 
> Worse will come. If you know Muslim fanatics then you’ll know that there be retaliation.
> 
> *They’re gonna strike back, bigger and badder. It’s not a matter of if, but when.*
Click to expand...


Know what happens then?





Problem solved.


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacists in teaching


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacists in teaching
> 
> View attachment 255092


He should be fired


----------



## basquebromance

Attorney general candidate appears in college yearbook blackface skit, regrets portrayal | Mississippi Today


----------



## Paul Essien

Police have arrested a 23-year-old White man, Holden Matthews, in connection with the fires that destroyed three Black churches in Louisiana in the last two weeks. Matthews is the son of a St. Landry sheriff's deputy & has neo-Nazi ties.

They got him. And of course no officer feared for his life when they apprehended him. So did he get to stop for burgers too?





Can you imagine what would happen if a black man was running around burning white churches with majority white people inside ?

Everyone would know about it

Not forgetting the fact that louisiana is the world's prison capital, it has the highest per capita incarceration rate in the US, by design black men disproportionately make up the largest demographic, my suggestion, make sure he has a comfortable stay in general population, justice will be served!


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White supremacists in teaching
> 
> View attachment 255092
> 
> 
> 
> He should be fired
Click to expand...

White supremacists don't get fired. They get transferred.


----------



## ptbw forever

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White supremacists in teaching
> 
> View attachment 255092
> 
> 
> 
> He should be fired
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> Can you imagine what would happen if a black man was running around burning white churches with majority white people inside ?




The racist left would cheering and the dumbass right would do nothing.

Not to mention the media would refuse to say that the perpetrator was black and that the victims were white.


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> Police have arrested a 23-year-old White man, Holden Matthews, in connection with the fires that destroyed three Black churches in Louisiana in the last two weeks. Matthews is the son of a St. Landry sheriff's deputy & has neo-Nazi ties.
> 
> They got him. And of course no officer feared for his life when they apprehended him. So did he get to stop for burgers too?
> 
> View attachment 255233
> 
> Can you imagine what would happen if a black man was running around burning white churches with majority white people inside ?
> 
> Everyone would know about it
> 
> Not forgetting the fact that louisiana is the world's prison capital, it has the highest per capita incarceration rate in the US, by design black men disproportionately make up the largest demographic, my suggestion, make sure he has a comfortable stay in general population, justice will be served!



Funny how whenever a white guy gets caught for an alleged hate-crime, black people always suggest putting him in general population so he will be raped by black people.


----------



## Paul Essien

impuretrash said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police have arrested a 23-year-old White man, Holden Matthews, in connection with the fires that destroyed three Black churches in Louisiana in the last two weeks. Matthews is the son of a St. Landry sheriff's deputy & has neo-Nazi ties.
> 
> They got him. And of course no officer feared for his life when they apprehended him. So did he get to stop for burgers too?
> 
> View attachment 255233
> 
> Can you imagine what would happen if a black man was running around burning white churches with majority white people inside ?
> 
> Everyone would know about it
> 
> Not forgetting the fact that louisiana is the world's prison capital, it has the highest per capita incarceration rate in the US, by design black men disproportionately make up the largest demographic, my suggestion, make sure he has a comfortable stay in general population, justice will be served!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how whenever a white guy gets caught for an alleged hate-crime, black people always suggest putting him in general population so he will be raped by black people.
Click to expand...

Who said anything about being raped by black ppl ?

You said that.  Not me.

The fact that being raped by black men is the first thing you think says more about your own gay fantasies.

Bottom line is put this white boy in general population n let's see how brave he is then. 

But that won't happen bcoz he'll have white supremacists guards. wardens n gangs who will protect him n make sure no harm comes to him.


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> The racist left would cheering and the dumbass right would do nothing.


There is no such thing as racism to white people.

When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.









It's significant that white supremacists (like you) were excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.

When white supremacists in general are like “_whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president_,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.

You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life

And you still complain.

Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ?

For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.

*I’m not talking about people harming people.*

A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism, that is an one individual acting as one individual and there is no system in place that will support his right to harm you.

However, white policeman murder black people on a often and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison).

And as can be seen from this clip, cops know it too


A black person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person but this kind rarely happens because

A) Black people in power are rare relative to whites in power.
B) Even when there is a black person in power. There are authorities above those black people who are white and more powerful, and who would not stand for racism to whites.
E) Even in cases where a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he wasn't free to do anything to sh*t on white people (even wanted to) given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda.

*There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media*.

As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people does not exist.

White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence (education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war)


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racist left would cheering and the dumbass right would do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) were excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “_whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president_,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ?
> 
> For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> *I’m not talking about people harming people.*
> 
> A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism, that is an one individual acting as one individual and there is no system in place that will support his right to harm you.
> 
> However, white policeman murder black people on a often and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison).
> 
> And as can be seen from this clip, cops know it too
> 
> 
> A black person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person but this kind rarely happens because
> 
> A) Black people in power are rare relative to whites in power.
> B) Even when there is a black person in power. There are authorities above those black people who are white and more powerful, and who would not stand for racism to whites.
> E) Even in cases where a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he wasn't free to do anything to sh*t on white people (even wanted to) given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda.
> 
> *There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media*.
> 
> As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people does not exist.
> 
> White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence (education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war)
Click to expand...

You are so delusional. There is no devised system to mistreat people based on color. Individuals behave this way, and ye, black people too. There are blacks who dislike whites just because they are white, that is racism.


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police have arrested a 23-year-old White man, Holden Matthews, in connection with the fires that destroyed three Black churches in Louisiana in the last two weeks. Matthews is the son of a St. Landry sheriff's deputy & has neo-Nazi ties.
> 
> They got him. And of course no officer feared for his life when they apprehended him. So did he get to stop for burgers too?
> 
> View attachment 255233
> 
> Can you imagine what would happen if a black man was running around burning white churches with majority white people inside ?
> 
> Everyone would know about it
> 
> Not forgetting the fact that louisiana is the world's prison capital, it has the highest per capita incarceration rate in the US, by design black men disproportionately make up the largest demographic, my suggestion, make sure he has a comfortable stay in general population, justice will be served!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how whenever a white guy gets caught for an alleged hate-crime, black people always suggest putting him in general population so he will be raped by black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about being raped by black ppl ?
> 
> You said that.  Not me.
> 
> The fact that being raped by black men is the first thing you think says more about your own gay fantasies.
> 
> Bottom line is put this white boy in general population n let's see how brave he is then.
> 
> But that won't happen bcoz he'll have white supremacists guards. wardens n gangs who will protect him n make sure no harm comes to him.
Click to expand...


The first thing anyone thinks when it comes to "prison justice" is homo rape. It's not such a problem in European prison systems. ...I wonder why?

Another funny thing I notice. Black racists like you claim that American prisons are full of innocent black men who dindu nuffin but you take it as a given that a white boy accused of a hate crime will be persecuted, beaten and maybe even killed by all of those "innocent" prisoners.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> There are blacks who dislike whites just because they are white, that is racism.


But you still get the job, you still get the loan, you still get the car, you still get the house. You're unarmed kids don't get their brains blown. White people are worshipped the world over. U can go anywhere on the planet, set up shop n have no problem


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racist left would cheering and the dumbass right would do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> ...
Click to expand...



Please explain how Duke's actions say anything about Trump.


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The racist left would cheering and the dumbass right would do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as racism to white people.
> 
> When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) were excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “_whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president_,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ?
> 
> For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> *I’m not talking about people harming people.*
> 
> A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism, that is an one individual acting as one individual and there is no system in place that will support his right to harm you.
> 
> However, white policeman murder black people on a often and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison).
> 
> And as can be seen from this clip, cops know it too
> 
> 
> A black person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person but this kind rarely happens because
> 
> A) Black people in power are rare relative to whites in power.
> B) Even when there is a black person in power. There are authorities above those black people who are white and more powerful, and who would not stand for racism to whites.
> E) Even in cases where a black person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama), he wasn't free to do anything to sh*t on white people (even wanted to) given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda.
> 
> *There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media*.
> 
> As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people does not exist.
> 
> White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence (education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war)
Click to expand...

If David duke is the black mans biggest problem you might want to see a shrink lol that man lives no where near a black neighborhood.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are blacks who dislike whites just because they are white, that is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> But you still get the job, you still get the loan, you still get the car, you still get the house. You're unarmed kids don't get their brains blown. White people are worshipped the world over. U can go anywhere on the planet, set up shop n have no problem
Click to expand...

Not all whites get the things you mentioned and just because you are black doesn’t mean you should get them. I have already stated that the few rogue cops deserve punishment. You are in denial if you truly believe innocent unarmed blacks are getting killed. Cops kill more white people.


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are blacks who dislike whites just because they are white, that is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> But you still get the job, you still get the loan, you still get the car, you still get the house. You're unarmed kids don't get their brains blown. White people are worshipped the world over. U can go anywhere on the planet, set up shop n have no problem
Click to expand...

Huh lol


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Please explain how Duke's actions say anything about Trump.


The KKK isn't as prominent as they were 100 years ago and sure you have these other white supremacist splinter groups like The Proud boys and Alt Right. But symbolically ? The KKK is still the mother of all white supremacist groups. 

It doesn't get more pro-white and anti black than the Klan.

So now you have the former chief of the KKK (David Duke) endorsing Trump.  

I know white supremacist like to play dumb and I know that one brain cell in your skull is fighting for dominance... but even you are not that dumb. Or is it to you as a suspected white supremacist, Duke endorsing Trump is not a problem, to me as a black man, that's a problem.

Looking at David Duke it's hard to understand how he could think he's superior to anyone and then you look at him and go "_Yeah, that’s why_"






That’s what Duke looked like after a lot of plastic surgery

What Duke says 

"_We’re losing our country. Look at the Super Bowl salute to the Black Panther cop killers_."

So David Duke’s only talking point is the idea that the Beyonce’ Super Bowl half-time show was ruining America. 

Really? That’s the best you’ve got? Hey, Mr. Duke, here’s a pointer: Americans like Beyonce’. That’s why _Lemonade_ has been sold, downloaded, and streamed some sixty kajillion times. 

But the alt-right looked for gold in old mines and they struck gold with Trump and now guys like you will try to sound deep and talk about nonsense terms like “anarcho-capitalism” and “anarcho-monarchism” and say you're “neo-reactionary" and with Commander-In-Chief Trump in the big house your ideas will become more respectable and widespread.

And they are going to push their ideas as hard as possible.






Look at him






He’s out of shape and fat. 

Now wonder Melania is depressed having his too much pork chop eating ass on top of her with all that fake tan and make up all over the sheets.

Do you think his hair styles itself? Must take hours of painstaking effort to arrange 3 feet of orange hair into something that looks like a haircut.

Questions ?

“_Why you being so petty ? I mean he’s 70 and does it real matter what he looks like_”

In military science you don’t just blow up the train. You blow up the track the train runs on. You blow up the fuel depot the trains depends on. You attack every part, every angle of your opponent.

Trump is playing a full 18. He's coming in later than any of his predecessors. He's flying to Florida every weekend on the taxpayers money which costs $3 million per trip.

Don’t they have golf courses in Washington ?

No one else takes a $180,000 an hour plane trip for 8 hours round trip then stays in an high priced resort and drags a huge security contingent with them then the shuts down an airport and deploys the Coast Guard, and closes most of a city to play a round of golf. 

And all this and flint still doesn't have clean drinking water 

This was the guy who bragged he would be the hardest working president and the most efficient at spending taxpayer money. 

In a month, the Trump family has cost taxpayers almost as much as the Obamas did in a year


----------



## Paul Essien

Jitss617 said:


> If David duke is the black mans biggest problem you might want to see a shrink lol that man lives no where near a black neighborhood.


White people have always made sure they live no-where near black people. This is nothing new.

*This Is White Supremacist Heaven*







So whites seeking to avoid blacks can do so easily because white people have a system of white supremacy to do this with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).

Regardless of whether whites live in a black area and of course most don't. They (whites) still control everything in a black area in the USA. They control the policing, the resources, house prices, trash pick-up, ambulance service, street repair, drugs, liqour, investment...everything


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If David duke is the black mans biggest problem you might want to see a shrink lol that man lives no where near a black neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> White people have always made sure they live no-where near black people. This is nothing new.
> 
> *This Is White Supremacist Heaven*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whites seeking to avoid blacks can do so easily because white people have a system of white supremacy to do this with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).
> 
> Regardless of whether whites live in a black area and of course most don't. They (whites) still control everything in a black area in the USA. They control the policing, the resources, house prices, trash pick-up, ambulance service, street repair, drugs, liqour, investment...everything
Click to expand...

What day of the week does this white groups get together to talk about screwing over black people? Lol I never got the memo... 

If you are stuggling it’s probably because you vote for democrats, and no one likes you lol 

You are not a victim.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how Duke's actions say anything about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK isn't as prominent as they were 100 years ago and sure you have these other white supremacist splinter groups like The Proud boys and Alt Right. But symbolically ? The KKK is still the mother of all white supremacist groups.
> 
> It doesn't get more pro-white and anti black than the Klan.
> 
> So now you have the former chief of the KKK (David Duke) endorsing Trump.
> 
> I know white supremacist like to play dumb and I know that one brain cell in your skull is fighting for dominance... but even you are not that dumb. Or is it to you as a suspected white supremacist, Duke endorsing Trump is not a problem, to me as a black man, that's a problem.
> 
> Looking at David Duke it's hard to understand how he could think he's superior to anyone and then you look at him and go "_Yeah, that’s why_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what Duke looked like after a lot of plastic surgery
> 
> What Duke says
> 
> "_We’re losing our country. Look at the Super Bowl salute to the Black Panther cop killers_."
> 
> So David Duke’s only talking point is the idea that the Beyonce’ Super Bowl half-time show was ruining America.
> 
> Really? That’s the best you’ve got? Hey, Mr. Duke, here’s a pointer: Americans like Beyonce’. That’s why _Lemonade_ has been sold, downloaded, and streamed some sixty kajillion times.
> 
> But the alt-right looked for gold in old mines and they struck gold with Trump and now guys like you will try to sound deep and talk about nonsense terms like “anarcho-capitalism” and “anarcho-monarchism” and say you're “neo-reactionary" and with Commander-In-Chief Trump in the big house your ideas will become more respectable and widespread.
> 
> And they are going to push their ideas as hard as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s out of shape and fat.
> 
> Now wonder Melania is depressed having his too much pork chop eating ass on top of her with all that fake tan and make up all over the sheets.
> 
> Do you think his hair styles itself? Must take hours of painstaking effort to arrange 3 feet of orange hair into something that looks like a haircut.
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> “_Why you being so petty ? I mean he’s 70 and does it real matter what he looks like_”
> 
> In military science you don’t just blow up the train. You blow up the track the train runs on. You blow up the fuel depot the trains depends on. You attack every part, every angle of your opponent.
> 
> Trump is playing a full 18. He's coming in later than any of his predecessors. He's flying to Florida every weekend on the taxpayers money which costs $3 million per trip.
> 
> Don’t they have golf courses in Washington ?
> 
> No one else takes a $180,000 an hour plane trip for 8 hours round trip then stays in an high priced resort and drags a huge security contingent with them then the shuts down an airport and deploys the Coast Guard, and closes most of a city to play a round of golf.
> 
> And all this and flint still doesn't have clean drinking water
> 
> This was the guy who bragged he would be the hardest working president and the most efficient at spending taxpayer money.
> 
> In a month, the Trump family has cost taxpayers almost as much as the Obamas did in a year
Click to expand...



You said a lot of stuff in that post.


What you did not do, was explain how Duke's actions reflect on the President.


Let us try this a different way.


READ THIS.

I, CORRELL, ENDORSE JOE BIDEN TO BE THE NEXT PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES.



Now, please explain how my actions of endorsing him, reflect in any fashion on Vice President Biden.


Because if you can do that, then you can also defend your previous claim that Duke's endorsement of Trump, meant anything about Trump.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> You said a lot of stuff in that post.
> What you did not do, was explain how Duke's actions reflect on the President.


I never said it. You made that argument. Not me. 

What I did say was "_When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump_."

So we are to believe that man who has been endorsed and supported by the former Grand Wizard of Ku Klux Klan would nonetheless be able to fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants.


Correll said:


> READ THIS. I, CORRELL, ENDORSE JOE BIDEN TO BE THE NEXT PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES.
> Now, please explain how my actions of endorsing him, reflect in any fashion on Vice President Biden.


But Joe Biden is not the next president of the USA yet. So I'll cross that bridge if it comes. Secondly endorsement from a nobody like you and endorsement from David Duke is very different.

David Duke was a guy who ran for first ran for U.S. Senate in Louisiana in the early 90's. He got around half of the white vote. 

So I don't under-estimate David Duke. I don't under-estimate his influence. So endorsement from him means something. Endorsement from you is as relevant as a fart in windstorm.

Also duke's Klan affiliation had almost no impact on convincing white Louisianans to vote against him. It was only when his current Neo-Nazi affiliations and beliefs were made clear, did enough whites turn against him (and enough people of color turn out at the polls) to defeat him.

Duke is true believer in Hitlerian Nazism. He loves Hitler. I've read his autobiography, “My Awakening” I know how these guys think. I know how you think. David Duke does not simply want to “defend the rights and interests of white people” in the abstract (whatever the fk that might mean); Na. In an interview on tape with Joe Fields he wants rid all blks from the USA and non whites.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said a lot of stuff in that post.
> What you did not do, was explain how Duke's actions reflect on the President.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it. You made that argument. Not me.
> 
> What I did say was "_When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump_."
> 
> So we are to believe that man who has been endorsed and supported by the former Grand Wizard of Ku Klux Klan would nonetheless be able to fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> READ THIS. I, CORRELL, ENDORSE JOE BIDEN TO BE THE NEXT PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES.
> Now, please explain how my actions of endorsing him, reflect in any fashion on Vice President Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Joe Biden is not the next president of the USA yet. So I'll cross that bridge if it comes. Secondly endorsement from a nobody like you and endorsement from David Duke is very different.
> 
> David Duke was a guy who ran for first ran for U.S. Senate in Louisiana in the early 90's. He got around half of the white vote.
> 
> So I don't under-estimate David Duke. I don't under-estimate his influence. So endorsement from him means something. Endorsement from you is as relevant as a fart in windstorm.
> 
> Also duke's Klan affiliation had almost no impact on convincing white Louisianans to vote against him. It was only when his current Neo-Nazi affiliations and beliefs were made clear, did enough whites turn against him (and enough people of color turn out at the polls) to defeat him.
> 
> Duke is true believer in Hitlerian Nazism. He loves Hitler. I've read his autobiography, “My Awakening” I know how these guys think. I know how you think. David Duke does not simply want to “defend the rights and interests of white people” in the abstract (whatever the fk that might mean); Na. In an interview on tape with Joe Fields he wants rid all blks from the USA and non whites.
Click to expand...



Got it, you cant' explain why my endorsement of Biden is a not relevant, but Duke's endorsement of Trump's is.



DO you think that Biden, a man endorsed by a far right guy like me, could "be able to fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants?"


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Got it, you cant' explain why my endorsement of Biden is a not relevant, but Duke's endorsement of Trump's is.


I just did explain. 


Correll said:


> Do you think that Biden, a man endorsed by a far right guy like me, could "be able to fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants?"


Biden like all white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in white superiority have been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have soaked some of that conditioning.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you cant' explain why my endorsement of Biden is a not relevant, but Duke's endorsement of Trump's is.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did explain.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that Biden, a man endorsed by a far right guy like me, could "be able to fairly evaluate black job applicants, or potential tenants, or loan applicants?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden like all white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in white superiority have been historically placed, it's likely that everyone in such places will have soaked some of that conditioning.
Click to expand...



Dude. That is weak ass shit, and you know it.


You can't explain why or how Duke's endorsement reflects on Trump, because it does not. And you know it.


Hey, watch this.


I, Correll, endorse Paul Essien to be President of the United States in 2020. 


Does that make you a bad person, by your own standards, and if not, why not?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> You can't explain why or how Duke's endorsement reflects on Trump, because it does not. And you know it.


I never said that Duke's endorsement reflects on Trump. You made that argument. Not me. 

What I did say was "_When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump_."

You need to try and read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.


Correll said:


> Hey, watch this.
> 
> 
> I, Correll, endorse Paul Essien to be President of the United States in 2020.
> 
> 
> Does that make you a bad person, by your own standards, and if not, why not?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't explain why or how Duke's endorsement reflects on Trump, because it does not. And you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that Duke's endorsement reflects on Trump. You made that argument. Not me.
> 
> What I did say was "_When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump_."
> 
> You need to try and read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, watch this.
> 
> 
> I, Correll, endorse Paul Essien to be President of the United States in 2020.
> 
> 
> Does that make you a bad person, by your own standards, and if not, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Sorry, are you claiming that I was lying when I endorsed you? (why the fuck can't you be clearer in making your points?)


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Sorry, are you claiming that I was lying when I endorsed you? (why the fuck can't you be clearer in making your points?)


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, are you claiming that I was lying when I endorsed you? (why the fuck can't you be clearer in making your points?)
Click to expand...




1. First of all, fuck you for implying I am a white supremacist. 

2. Second of all, why are you afraid to answer the question? Are you claiming that I was lying when I endorsed you,  you coward?


----------



## Paul Essien

This is Albert N Wilson







He's a Black American man who was just sentenced to over 12 years in prison for a raping a White woman – that he never had sex with. After he gets out of prison he will have to register as a sex offender and be subject to lifetime supervision.

*Judge:* He was sentenced by Sally Pokorny, a White woman.

*Jury:* He was found guilty of rape by six women and three men, all of them White.

In prison he will likely be raped over and over again.

*No trace of his DNA was found except kisses on her chest*. No semen anywhere. She did not go to police till a month later. He said it was to get back at him for NOT having sex with her.

Wilson had no criminal record. He played football at Wichita Southeast High School and, after getting an associate’s degree, was going to Kansas University with dreams of becoming a sports journalist.

*The System Of White Supremacy*


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> This is Albert N Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Black American man who was just sentenced to over 12 years in prison for a raping a White woman – that he never had sex with. After he gets out of prison he will have to register as a sex offender and be subject to lifetime supervision.
> 
> *Judge:* He was sentenced by Sally Pokorny, a White woman.
> 
> *Jury:* He was found guilty of rape by six women and three men, all of them White.
> 
> In prison he will likely be raped over and over again.
> 
> *No trace of his DNA was found except kisses on her chest*. No semen anywhere. She did not go to police till a month later. He said it was to get back at him for NOT having sex with her.
> 
> Wilson had no criminal record. He played football at Wichita Southeast High School and, after getting an associate’s degree, was going to Kansas University with dreams of becoming a sports journalist.
> 
> *The System Of White Supremacy*





1. The bit about being arrested for rape because the girl had a few, is not limited to black guys. That is part of the lib anti-Male bigotry and discrimination. If I was on that jury, it would have been at least a mistrial.


2. NOt having to have intercourse for rape, is not news. Blowjobs count as sexually contact. You know that. Don't be silly.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> 1. The bit about being arrested for rape because the girl had a few, is not limited to black guys.


What "bit" about him being arrested for rape did I say ?

I said that he (Albert Wilson) got 12 years at Shawshank for raping a woman he didn't have sex with. 

Meanwhile whites walk free.






That's the difference. Don't give a fk about who get's arrested

This is white Judge Aaron Persky said about Brock Turner

“_A prison sentence would have a severe impact on him. … I think he will not be a danger to others._”






You heard of guy called David Becker ?

This is him






David Becker was charged with two counts of rape and one count of indecent assault and battery, but a judge gave him probation so that Becker “could enjoy a college experience.”

Or this guy Austin Wilkerson






This white man raped a young woman but got no prison time.

Or this white man Daniel Ryerson






He was convicted of raping a fellow cadet while the two attended a party in Boulder in 2014. He was convicted and sentenced for the rape — but was spared a prison term for the crime.

Or this white man John Enochs






This guy raped two women but got probation and no jail time.

And many whites still have the nerve to claim they're the ones who get discriminated against.


----------



## IM2

Correll, it's simply time you shut up. You've been shown most of the evidence there is that shows you that your claim is bullshit.


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


If he was black he'd get full support from Hollywood ‘Empire’ Cast Pens Letter in Support of Jussie Smollett, Want Him Back on Show











and have the charges dropped 






by a District Attorney who got her job cuz she met the qualification (black).


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> This is Albert N Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Black American man who was just sentenced to over 12 years in prison for a raping a White woman – that he never had sex with. After he gets out of prison he will have to register as a sex offender and be subject to lifetime supervision.
> 
> *Judge:* He was sentenced by Sally Pokorny, a White woman.
> 
> *Jury:* He was found guilty of rape by six women and three men, all of them White.
> 
> In prison he will likely be raped over and over again.
> 
> *No trace of his DNA was found except kisses on her chest*. No semen anywhere. She did not go to police till a month later. He said it was to get back at him for NOT having sex with her.
> 
> Wilson had no criminal record. He played football at Wichita Southeast High School and, after getting an associate’s degree, was going to Kansas University with dreams of becoming a sports journalist.
> 
> *The System Of White Supremacy*


Same shit happens to white men accused of rape.
Wrong man served 38 years for rape, murders; Golden State Killer link now sought


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The bit about being arrested for rape because the girl had a few, is not limited to black guys.
> 
> 
> 
> What "bit" about him being arrested for rape did I say ?
> 
> I said that he (Albert Wilson) got 12 years at Shawshank for raping a woman he didn't have sex with....t.
Click to expand...



Yes, you did, but it was obvious from even the biased report you linked to, that he was arrested because she was supposedly drunk and they had some form of sexual contact, probably a blowjob.


Plenty of white guys getting slammed on that these days. And no it is not right. 


But it is also not about race. It is the lib feminist hysteria.


If you want, I will stand with you, against the unfair imprisonment of men, white and black, for having sex with women, after both engage in social drinking.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Albert N Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Black American man who was just sentenced to over 12 years in prison for a raping a White woman – that he never had sex with. After he gets out of prison he will have to register as a sex offender and be subject to lifetime supervision.
> 
> *Judge:* He was sentenced by Sally Pokorny, a White woman.
> 
> *Jury:* He was found guilty of rape by six women and three men, all of them White.
> 
> In prison he will likely be raped over and over again.
> 
> *No trace of his DNA was found except kisses on her chest*. No semen anywhere. She did not go to police till a month later. He said it was to get back at him for NOT having sex with her.
> 
> Wilson had no criminal record. He played football at Wichita Southeast High School and, after getting an associate’s degree, was going to Kansas University with dreams of becoming a sports journalist.
> 
> *The System Of White Supremacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Same shit happens to white men accused of rape.
> Wrong man served 38 years for rape, murders; Golden State Killer link now sought
Click to expand...

Where did I state that no white person has ever been wrongfully convicted ?

This case doesn't change anything

The same way it's fact that smoking causes cancer, just because you can find people who have smoked all their lives and never got cancer does not change that fact. Or Racism is mainly economic to black people just because you can find some poor white people doesn't change that fact

Secondly this guy was given 21 mill, if he was black, he probably wouldn't have even been let out.

Black people got to jail for crimes they didn't commit all day.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Albert N Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Black American man who was just sentenced to over 12 years in prison for a raping a White woman – that he never had sex with. After he gets out of prison he will have to register as a sex offender and be subject to lifetime supervision.
> 
> *Judge:* He was sentenced by Sally Pokorny, a White woman.
> 
> *Jury:* He was found guilty of rape by six women and three men, all of them White.
> 
> In prison he will likely be raped over and over again.
> 
> *No trace of his DNA was found except kisses on her chest*. No semen anywhere. She did not go to police till a month later. He said it was to get back at him for NOT having sex with her.
> 
> Wilson had no criminal record. He played football at Wichita Southeast High School and, after getting an associate’s degree, was going to Kansas University with dreams of becoming a sports journalist.
> 
> *The System Of White Supremacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Same shit happens to white men accused of rape.
> Wrong man served 38 years for rape, murders; Golden State Killer link now sought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I state that no white person has ever been wrongfully convicted ?
> 
> This case doesn't change anything
> 
> The same way it's fact that smoking causes cancer, just because you can find people who have smoked all their lives and never got cancer does not change that fact. Or Racism is mainly economic to black people just because you can find some poor white people doesn't change that fact
> 
> Secondly this guy was given 21 mill, if he was black, he probably wouldn't have even been let out.
> 
> Black people got to jail for crimes they didn't commit all day
Click to expand...



So, you know the single or small numbers of  examples by themselves don't prove anything. GOOD.


So stop doing that.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> If he was black he'd get full support from Hollywood ‘Empire’ Cast Pens Letter in Support of Jussie Smollett, Want Him Back on Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have the charges dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by a District Attorney who got her job cuz she met the qualification (black).
Click to expand...


Things just don't work that way boy. And you know that. It is the only reason you tried using Jessie Smollette. We can show your punk ass years of what Essen describes. It is documented. Since it is, STFU.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> If he was black he'd get full support from Hollywood ‘Empire’ Cast Pens Letter in Support of Jussie Smollett, Want Him Back on Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have the charges dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by a District Attorney who got her job cuz she met the qualification (black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things just don't work that way boy. And you know that. It is the only reason you tried using Jessie Smollette. We can show your punk ass years of what Essen describes. It is documented. Since it is, STFU.
Click to expand...



So, then why do YOU think the charges against Smollet were dropped, if it was not because of race and racial politics?


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> If he was black he'd get full support from Hollywood ‘Empire’ Cast Pens Letter in Support of Jussie Smollett, Want Him Back on Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have the charges dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by a District Attorney who got her job cuz she met the qualification (black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things just don't work that way boy. And you know that. It is the only reason you tried using Jessie Smollette. We can show your punk ass years of what Essen describes. It is documented. Since it is, STFU.
Click to expand...

Feel free to make me STFU.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> So, you know the single or small numbers of  examples by themselves don't prove anything. GOOD.
> So stop doing that.


In a system of white supremacy some whites will be sacrificed.

So MizMolly pointing to whites who have been wrongfully convicted is a stupid as me pointing out that Walmart throws out tons of food and then making the argument that Walmart must not make any money.


----------



## IM2

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> If he was black he'd get full support from Hollywood ‘Empire’ Cast Pens Letter in Support of Jussie Smollett, Want Him Back on Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have the charges dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by a District Attorney who got her job cuz she met the qualification (black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things just don't work that way boy. And you know that. It is the only reason you tried using Jessie Smollette. We can show your punk ass years of what Essen describes. It is documented. Since it is, STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to make me STFU.
Click to expand...


It's easy to make that comment online. Because you'd never make the comments you do here to a black persons face. I've stood in front of white mayors saying what I do here.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you know the single or small numbers of  examples by themselves don't prove anything. GOOD.
> So stop doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> In a system of white supremacy some whites will be sacrificed.
> 
> So MizMolly pointing to whites who have been wrongfully convicted is a stupid as me pointing out that Walmart throws out tons of food and then making the argument that Walmart must not make any money.
Click to expand...


Miz Molly doesn't seem to understand that she has the freedom she does because blacks fought for civil rights. All whites like her have is whataboutism and false equivalences.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Albert N Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Black American man who was just sentenced to over 12 years in prison for a raping a White woman – that he never had sex with. After he gets out of prison he will have to register as a sex offender and be subject to lifetime supervision.
> 
> *Judge:* He was sentenced by Sally Pokorny, a White woman.
> 
> *Jury:* He was found guilty of rape by six women and three men, all of them White.
> 
> In prison he will likely be raped over and over again.
> 
> *No trace of his DNA was found except kisses on her chest*. No semen anywhere. She did not go to police till a month later. He said it was to get back at him for NOT having sex with her.
> 
> Wilson had no criminal record. He played football at Wichita Southeast High School and, after getting an associate’s degree, was going to Kansas University with dreams of becoming a sports journalist.
> 
> *The System Of White Supremacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Same shit happens to white men accused of rape.
> Wrong man served 38 years for rape, murders; Golden State Killer link now sought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I state that no white person has ever been wrongfully convicted ?
> 
> This case doesn't change anything
> 
> The same way it's fact that smoking causes cancer, just because you can find people who have smoked all their lives and never got cancer does not change that fact. Or Racism is mainly economic to black people just because you can find some poor white people doesn't change that fact
> 
> Secondly this guy was given 21 mill, if he was black, he probably wouldn't have even been let out.
> 
> Black people got to jail for crimes they didn't commit all day. [/QUOTE
> It is wrong for anyone to go to jail for something they did not do. It is NOT exclusive to black people.
Click to expand...


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you know the single or small numbers of  examples by themselves don't prove anything. GOOD.
> So stop doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> In a system of white supremacy some whites will be sacrificed.
> 
> So MizMolly pointing to whites who have been wrongfully convicted is a stupid as me pointing out that Walmart throws out tons of food and then making the argument that Walmart must not make any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miz Molly doesn't seem to understand that she has the freedom she does because blacks fought for civil rights. All whites like her have is whataboutism and false equivalences.
Click to expand...

You have your freedom because whites fought to end slavery, amongst other things. What is false equivalence about people being sentenced for things they did not do? It does not just happen to blacks, that is why I posted that article.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you know the single or small numbers of  examples by themselves don't prove anything. GOOD.
> So stop doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> In a system of white supremacy some whites will be sacrificed.
> 
> So MizMolly pointing to whites who have been wrongfully convicted is a stupid as me pointing out that Walmart throws out tons of food and then making the argument that Walmart must not make any money.
Click to expand...

My post showed that not only innocent black people get convicted. Your stupid Walmart post has nothing to do with the article.


----------



## mudwhistle

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> If he was black he'd get full support from Hollywood ‘Empire’ Cast Pens Letter in Support of Jussie Smollett, Want Him Back on Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have the charges dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by a District Attorney who got her job cuz she met the qualification (black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things just don't work that way boy. And you know that. It is the only reason you tried using Jessie Smollette. We can show your punk ass years of what Essen describes. It is documented. Since it is, STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to make me STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy to make that comment online. Because you'd never make the comments you do here to a black persons face. I've stood in front of white mayors saying what I do here.
Click to expand...

What comments do I make here that I don't in front of blacks?
FYI, my wife is black. Everyone at work knows where I stand. I don't go for this race-baiting BS here or anywhere else.


----------



## Unkotare

mudwhistle said:


> ..... Everyone at work knows where I stand......




So, you're either a traffic cop, a conductor, or a scarecrow.


----------



## mudwhistle

Unkotare said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Everyone at work knows where I stand......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're either a traffic cop, a conductor, or a scarecrow.
Click to expand...

I work for the government......and I'm here to help.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> If he was black he'd get full support from Hollywood ‘Empire’ Cast Pens Letter in Support of Jussie Smollett, Want Him Back on Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have the charges dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by a District Attorney who got her job cuz she met the qualification (black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things just don't work that way boy. And you know that. It is the only reason you tried using Jessie Smollette. We can show your punk ass years of what Essen describes. It is documented. Since it is, STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to make me STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easy to make that comment online. Because you'd never make the comments you do here to a black persons face. I've stood in front of white mayors saying what I do here.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you advocate violence just because someone says something to a black man's face.


----------



## Paul Essien

A cowardly white supremacist (Christopher Hasson) was arrested for having a stockpile of weapons and a plot to kill innocent Black people. 

The judge freed him.


----------



## Votto

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



I'm most concerned about the injustice towards Jussie Smallett.  Here is a man targeted by the racist Chicago police force after being beaten up by Hitler-Trump MAGA hat supporters.

You should demand that the trial be continued at a higher level to finally have some social justice here.


----------



## justoffal

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.




Hopefully they don't lock it. It's well written, you put sure research in (not enough though) and if a decent argument.

Jo


----------



## mudwhistle

Paul Essien said:


> A cowardly white supremacist (Christopher Hasson) was arrested for having a stockpile of weapons and a plot to kill innocent Black people.
> 
> The judge freed him.
> 
> View attachment 258101


That stockpile is pretty normal where I come from.
And talking about shooting blacks isn't the same as shooting blacks. 
You can't throw people in jail for racial hatred.
It they could, your black-ass would be in prison for the rest of your worthless life.


----------



## MizMolly

Votto said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm most concerned about the injustice towards Jussie Smallett.  Here is a man targeted by the racist Chicago police force after being beaten up by Hitler-Trump MAGA hat supporters.
> 
> You should demand that the trial be continued at a higher level to finally have some social justice here.
Click to expand...

You are kidding,right? Smollett got away with a crime that was suddenly hushed. Very fishy.


----------



## Votto

MizMolly said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm most concerned about the injustice towards Jussie Smallett.  Here is a man targeted by the racist Chicago police force after being beaten up by Hitler-Trump MAGA hat supporters.
> 
> You should demand that the trial be continued at a higher level to finally have some social justice here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are kidding,right? Smollett got away with a crime that was suddenly hushed. Very fishy.
Click to expand...


Just having some fun.

This country is plum nuts.


----------



## Paul Essien

White Supremacist Female Sexually Molests 17 year Black Teen over 300 times






She's disgusting

Can you even imagine if a black man molested a white female teen over 300 years times ?

It'd be on CNN and on the front cover of every newspaper.


----------



## Paul Essien

This was some old school racism. This white supremacist sounds like Bull Conor or some sh*t


Now the DaysInn Hotel responded with this comment





But he won't get fired. He'll get transferred. White people can get jobs easy. So threatening him "you're gonna get fired" means nothing. White supremacists can call the cavalry (White supremacist cops) and get his brains blown out. Black people need to stop talking so much. The mayonnaise jar respect only force and money. 

Look at how confident he was and how sure that they wasn’t going to fire him. He does this regularly.  Likely a (former) KKK Grand Dragon. He was effortless in his racism. That's some hardcore old school racism. My concern. Leave. These racists are everywhere even on the police force. Call Days Inn then make it viral. Don't argue. Leave..... even if you have to pay more elsewhere. He don’t care about the outcome of his behavior. 

He looked like the grand pa from monsters


----------



## IM2

You racists know Essen is speaking the truth. Because you're doing everything he says. Mudducks punk--- says you can't be put in jail for his racial hatred. But had Hassan been black with the same arsenal threatening whites, he would be calling for the death sentence. You white racists aren't fooling anyone and your ganging up on the blacks here is not working. A lie can never win. You will learn that as you keep trying to lie.


----------



## Paul Essien

Tech company ask for someone who is preferably caucasian




This is a newer tactic by white supremacy. Make bold racist statements in public then retract them & apologize. You give yourself cover because you show remorse publicly. Fox News does this all the times. This is how a lot of companies operate. 

Only difference is this time the CEO is an Indian American. 

_I kinda knew they would be Asian. _

White people aren't this blatant unless they're hicks. And hicks don't hire people.

A few more things:

1. Company is based in Ashburn, Va. Okay so...northern Virginia. A mix of "elite" immigrants and ritzy liberal whites.

2. It's very anti-Black area which is perpetuated by Indians, Asians, and white-passing Latinos.

3. As you move north toward DC & MD the anti-Blackness is actually upheld by immigrants in the state of Virginia. Virginia whites south of that just make a concerted effort to stay away from Black people. Which I actually and respect more.

I find this refreshing. People being honest. Instead of blacks being gas-lighted.

This is why black people should never use the term "People Of Color"

We have no friends.

*It the whole world Vs Black people. *

You only need to look at the white ass licker's on this board (grbb and abu afak both of whom are not white and always running around this board trying to prove how stupid black people are) to know this.

Minority races seek to align themselves with whites and want to erase black people. They need to admit this is how they operate and keep it pushing. 

Funny how so many of these non white Asian countries worship Whiteness/White men who outright want to wipe them off the face of the Earth

Let them learn the hard way.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you know the single or small numbers of  examples by themselves don't prove anything. GOOD.
> So stop doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> In a system of white supremacy some whites will be sacrificed.
> 
> So MizMolly pointing to whites who have been wrongfully convicted is a stupid as me pointing out that Walmart throws out tons of food and then making the argument that Walmart must not make any money.
Click to expand...



So, now whites getting wrongly convicted is proof of white supremacy too?


Your little world view is completely bullet proof isn't it? EVERYTHING is proof of white supremacy.


----------



## Paul Essien

A 27 year old white man who threatened to kill as many women as possible because of years of romantic rejection


If your white man in a system of white supremacy and you can't get some ass

*WE NEED TO TALK*

He must have had horrible, horrible game

But he's white. So he got a plea deal with NO prison time. So no jail until he finally rapes and kills someone. OK. Got it. Now he has the opportunity to "get things right" this time around. By that, I mean move more covertly to prevent himself from being caught. 

You know if this is not the most pathetic think I've read in a long time I don't what is. White men are way too entitled. Why would anyone want to kill others over sex? All these incels and men's rights are always clicked with the white supremacist groups


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> White Supremacist Female Sexually Molests 17 year Black Teen over 300 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's disgusting
> 
> Can you even imagine if a black man molested a white female teen over 300 years times ?
> 
> It'd be on CNN and on the front cover of every newspaper.



She looks Italian, are they White, or not?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> A 27 year old white man who threatened to kill as many women as possible because of years of romantic rejection
> 
> 
> If your white man in a system of white supremacy and you can't get some ass
> 
> *WE NEED TO TALK*
> 
> He must have had horrible, horrible game
> 
> But he's white. So he got a plea deal with NO prison time. So no jail until he finally rapes and kills someone. OK. Got it. Now he has the opportunity to "get things right" this time around. By that, I mean move more covertly to prevent himself from being caught.
> 
> You know if this is not the most pathetic think I've read in a long time I don't what is. White men are way too entitled. Why would anyone want to kill others over sex? All these incels and men's rights are always clicked with the white supremacist groups




1. Your link says he was sentenced to up to 5 years in prison, and if facing time in other states for other crimes.

2. We do not live in a system of white supremacy. That is a lie you use to justify your racism.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED





Whites staying on code

Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder

Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served


----------



## Pilot1

Paul Essien said:


> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served



I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
Click to expand...

Do you believe that if a black man drove a bus into a crowd full of white people that he'd be released without charge ?


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served


They do- daily. Any others facts in this case? I may want to get involved.


----------



## Pilot1

Paul Essien said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that if a black man drove a bus into a crowd full of white people that he'd be released without charge ?
Click to expand...


Did I say that?  Re-read my post.


----------



## IM2

Pilot1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
Click to expand...


That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
Click to expand...

83 year old man; probably too old to drive.
A real criminal.
The crime is that people who should no longer be behind the wheel don’t have their licenses revoked.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Paul Essien said:


> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served


From what I could read, there was no "white" involved in the crash, only a man.  So you assume he was white?  Shame on you for trying to stir up race relations.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> From what I could read, there was no "white" involved in the crash, only a man.  So you assume he was white?  Shame on you for trying to stir up race relations.
Click to expand...


You can't stir what is already stirred.


----------



## IM2

*Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident – Eyewitness Call it ‘Hate Crime’ – WATCH*

*Let’s start this story this way. Sometimes a situation that looks like one thing could something else altogether.

Earlier today at least six people were injured and taken to local hospitals after a vehicle slammed into a crowded bus stop in north Minneapolis. As of now, authorities are treating it as an accident.

The Minneapolis Star Tribune is reporting that police took the driver of a van that was involved in the crash into custody, said Metro Transit spokesman Howie Padilla.

Three of the injured people were taken in critical condition to North Memorial Medical Center in Robbinsdale. Two others who were hurt were transported to another hospital. As of this posting, the extent of their injuries was not known. However, one person was treated at the scene and released, according to Padilla.

Preliminary information indicated that a man in a tan van driving south on Lyndale Avenue had struck the mirror of a southbound Route 22 bus that had stopped at West Broadway to unload passengers. The man backed up and struck the mirror for a second time, then went around the corner and crashed into the bus shelter on West Broadway, Padilla said.

Darnell DeMarco, manager at the Cricket store, arrived at work a few minutes after the incident, which was reported to police about 9:25 a.m.

“Unbelievable,” he said of the scene that had been taped off by police and had drawn scores of onlookers. “I thought somebody got shot.”

DeMarco said he saw a couple of people loaded onto stretchers and put into ambulances.

“This is very disturbing this early in the morning,” he said.

*On the other hand, when DeMarco posted live video and commentary of the incident on his Facebook page, he basically inferred it was a (white) terrorist move … a “hate crime.”

“What appears to be … from what spectators have told me is that a white man in a van rode around the block several times and intentionally crashed into the bus stop where it appears to be several brothers and sisters hanging out and it’s tragic.”*

Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident- Eyewitness Call it 'Hate Crime' - WATCH


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
Click to expand...

Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
Click to expand...


I don't throw pity parties and I am arguing now. You don't like it?

Oh well.


----------



## Paul Essien

Pilot1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that if a black man drove a bus into a crowd full of white people that he'd be released without charge ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say that?  Re-read my post.
Click to expand...

OK. Well in that case try to think logically and not emotionally and respond to what I'm actually stating. Yeah ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
Click to expand...

You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. 

As I've said many times. 

*History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks. 
*

*
*


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> From what I could read, there was no "white" involved in the crash, only a man.  So you assume he was white?  Shame on you for trying to stir up race relations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't stir what is already stirred.
Click to expand...

Following what I have always said-all men are racists.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
Click to expand...

Do either of you have you have any facts or statistics?


----------



## MisterBeale

I forgot, what did Jussie Smollett get charged with?


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> From what I could read, there was no "white" involved in the crash, only a man.  So you assume he was white?  Shame on you for trying to stir up race relations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't stir what is already stirred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following what I have always said-all men are racists.
Click to expand...


Have all men done what whites have done to blacks in modern times?


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> *Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident – Eyewitness Call it ‘Hate Crime’ – WATCH*
> 
> *Let’s start this story this way. Sometimes a situation that looks like one thing could something else altogether.
> 
> Earlier today at least six people were injured and taken to local hospitals after a vehicle slammed into a crowded bus stop in north Minneapolis. As of now, authorities are treating it as an accident.
> 
> The Minneapolis Star Tribune is reporting that police took the driver of a van that was involved in the crash into custody, said Metro Transit spokesman Howie Padilla.
> 
> Three of the injured people were taken in critical condition to North Memorial Medical Center in Robbinsdale. Two others who were hurt were transported to another hospital. As of this posting, the extent of their injuries was not known. However, one person was treated at the scene and released, according to Padilla.
> 
> Preliminary information indicated that a man in a tan van driving south on Lyndale Avenue had struck the mirror of a southbound Route 22 bus that had stopped at West Broadway to unload passengers. The man backed up and struck the mirror for a second time, then went around the corner and crashed into the bus shelter on West Broadway, Padilla said.
> 
> Darnell DeMarco, manager at the Cricket store, arrived at work a few minutes after the incident, which was reported to police about 9:25 a.m.
> 
> “Unbelievable,” he said of the scene that had been taped off by police and had drawn scores of onlookers. “I thought somebody got shot.”
> 
> DeMarco said he saw a couple of people loaded onto stretchers and put into ambulances.
> 
> “This is very disturbing this early in the morning,” he said.
> 
> *On the other hand, when DeMarco posted live video and commentary of the incident on his Facebook page, he basically inferred it was a (white) terrorist move … a “hate crime.”
> 
> “What appears to be … from what spectators have told me is that a white man in a van rode around the block several times and intentionally crashed into the bus stop where it appears to be several brothers and sisters hanging out and it’s tragic.”*
> 
> Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident- Eyewitness Call it 'Hate Crime' - WATCH


Inferred, implied, spectators told him-this is all shaky, very shaky. Need to wait for final police report.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Maybe those very disappointed black people should go to a more fair country in Africa.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't throw pity parties and I am arguing now. You don't like it?
> 
> Oh well.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you don't like facts. You don't throw pity parties, you are the star of them.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I've said many times.
> 
> *History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> *
Click to expand...

You are correct, but there is only one black in the sob story business-IM2


----------



## Third Party

MisterBeale said:


> I forgot, what did Jussie Smollett get charged with?


Putting too much grease in his hair.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> From what I could read, there was no "white" involved in the crash, only a man.  So you assume he was white?  Shame on you for trying to stir up race relations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't stir what is already stirred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Following what I have always said-all men are racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have all men done what whites have done to blacks in modern times?
Click to expand...

Yes, blacks have, browns have, reds have, yellows have.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I've said many times.
> 
> *History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> *
Click to expand...

In Africa, more blacks kill blacks than any other race, why is that?  Because blacks have a heart of stone?


----------



## Pilot1

Paul Essien said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that if a black man drove a bus into a crowd full of white people that he'd be released without charge ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say that?  Re-read my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Well in that case try to think logically and not emotionally and respond to what I'm actually stating. Yeah ?
Click to expand...


So because I don't give you the response YOU WANT I am not logical and emotional?  No, that is the exclusive territory of LEFTISTS like YOU.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident – Eyewitness Call it ‘Hate Crime’ – WATCH*
> 
> *Let’s start this story this way. Sometimes a situation that looks like one thing could something else altogether.
> 
> Earlier today at least six people were injured and taken to local hospitals after a vehicle slammed into a crowded bus stop in north Minneapolis. As of now, authorities are treating it as an accident.
> 
> The Minneapolis Star Tribune is reporting that police took the driver of a van that was involved in the crash into custody, said Metro Transit spokesman Howie Padilla.
> 
> Three of the injured people were taken in critical condition to North Memorial Medical Center in Robbinsdale. Two others who were hurt were transported to another hospital. As of this posting, the extent of their injuries was not known. However, one person was treated at the scene and released, according to Padilla.
> 
> Preliminary information indicated that a man in a tan van driving south on Lyndale Avenue had struck the mirror of a southbound Route 22 bus that had stopped at West Broadway to unload passengers. The man backed up and struck the mirror for a second time, then went around the corner and crashed into the bus shelter on West Broadway, Padilla said.
> 
> Darnell DeMarco, manager at the Cricket store, arrived at work a few minutes after the incident, which was reported to police about 9:25 a.m.
> 
> “Unbelievable,” he said of the scene that had been taped off by police and had drawn scores of onlookers. “I thought somebody got shot.”
> 
> DeMarco said he saw a couple of people loaded onto stretchers and put into ambulances.
> 
> “This is very disturbing this early in the morning,” he said.
> 
> *On the other hand, when DeMarco posted live video and commentary of the incident on his Facebook page, he basically inferred it was a (white) terrorist move … a “hate crime.”
> 
> “What appears to be … from what spectators have told me is that a white man in a van rode around the block several times and intentionally crashed into the bus stop where it appears to be several brothers and sisters hanging out and it’s tragic.”*
> 
> Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident- Eyewitness Call it 'Hate Crime' - WATCH
> 
> 
> 
> Inferred, implied, spectators told him-this is all shaky, very shaky. Need to wait for final police report.
Click to expand...


These were eyewitnesses. They are the fact makers.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't throw pity parties and I am arguing now. You don't like it?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you don't like facts. You don't throw pity parties, you are the star of them.
Click to expand...


You are the one who doesn't like facts. Suddenly eyewitness accounts of the driver being white are implied.

I know it's difficult for some whites to face the truth about members of your race. And that's why whites like you who lack moral character should STFU, get out of the way, crawl back under your rock, and let constructive, intelligent successful whites who are not scared of blacks getting complete equality work to bring us together.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I've said many times.
> 
> *History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct, but there is only one black in the sob story business-IM2
Click to expand...


Thete are no blacks in the sob story business . But there are plenty of whites. Like you, for example.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I've said many times.
> 
> *History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Africa, more blacks kill blacks than any other race, why is that?  Because blacks have a heart of stone?
Click to expand...


Really? Did you really ask this question?


----------



## IM2

Tipsycatlover said:


> Maybe those very disappointed black people should go to a more fair country in Africa.


 
Not if we were born in America.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident – Eyewitness Call it ‘Hate Crime’ – WATCH*
> 
> *Let’s start this story this way. Sometimes a situation that looks like one thing could something else altogether.
> 
> Earlier today at least six people were injured and taken to local hospitals after a vehicle slammed into a crowded bus stop in north Minneapolis. As of now, authorities are treating it as an accident.
> 
> The Minneapolis Star Tribune is reporting that police took the driver of a van that was involved in the crash into custody, said Metro Transit spokesman Howie Padilla.
> 
> Three of the injured people were taken in critical condition to North Memorial Medical Center in Robbinsdale. Two others who were hurt were transported to another hospital. As of this posting, the extent of their injuries was not known. However, one person was treated at the scene and released, according to Padilla.
> 
> Preliminary information indicated that a man in a tan van driving south on Lyndale Avenue had struck the mirror of a southbound Route 22 bus that had stopped at West Broadway to unload passengers. The man backed up and struck the mirror for a second time, then went around the corner and crashed into the bus shelter on West Broadway, Padilla said.
> 
> Darnell DeMarco, manager at the Cricket store, arrived at work a few minutes after the incident, which was reported to police about 9:25 a.m.
> 
> “Unbelievable,” he said of the scene that had been taped off by police and had drawn scores of onlookers. “I thought somebody got shot.”
> 
> DeMarco said he saw a couple of people loaded onto stretchers and put into ambulances.
> 
> “This is very disturbing this early in the morning,” he said.
> 
> *On the other hand, when DeMarco posted live video and commentary of the incident on his Facebook page, he basically inferred it was a (white) terrorist move … a “hate crime.”
> 
> “What appears to be … from what spectators have told me is that a white man in a van rode around the block several times and intentionally crashed into the bus stop where it appears to be several brothers and sisters hanging out and it’s tragic.”*
> 
> Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident- Eyewitness Call it 'Hate Crime' - WATCH
> 
> 
> 
> Inferred, implied, spectators told him-this is all shaky, very shaky. Need to wait for final police report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These were eyewitnesses. They are the fact makers.
Click to expand...

They are prone to error. And inferred, appears-not good descriptors for fact makers.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't throw pity parties and I am arguing now. You don't like it?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you don't like facts. You don't throw pity parties, you are the star of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who doesn't like facts. Suddenly eyewitness accounts of the driver being white are implied.
> 
> I know it's difficult for some whites to face the truth about members of your race. And that's why whites like you who lack moral character should STFU, get out of the way, crawl back under your rock, and let constructive, intelligent successful whites who are not scared of blacks getting complete equality work to bring us together.
Click to expand...

Your're funny. I love facts-these accounts are flawed. And I hope the driver was white-makes it all the more interesting. I have no particular race, there are different races in my DNA. My moral character is subjective but I will not STFU or get out of the way. I don't think you will ever get complete equality, not because you don't deserve it, but because these other whites you worship will turn their backs on you when it counts.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man who witnesses said deliberately drove his van into a crowd of Black people at a bus stop, in what appears to be a terrorist attack, was r RELEASED FROM CUSTODY AND NOT EVEN CHARGED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites staying on code
> 
> Let it had been a black man who drove into a crowd of white folks... They woulda charged him with 16 counts of attempted murder
> 
> Welp... Looks like the streets are going to have to make sure justice is served
Click to expand...

blacks commit crime/murder/rape/hate crimes at much higher rates
graduate at lower rates 
white on black murders-229
black on white murders -500
blacks only 13% of the population
Africa is a mega shithole
obviously, undeniably the proof is the blacks are the problem
Expanded Homicide Data Table 6


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a major metro area.  The inner city Blacks who have multiple FELONY records continue to get released back onto the street.  It is a revolving door, and many of their VIOLENT crimes are committed using a GUN.  Whenever they catch these guys, they always have a long rap sheet of Felonies, yet get plea deals, and get little or no jail time.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I've said many times.
> 
> *History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct, but there is only one black in the sob story business-IM2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thete are no blacks in the sob story business . But there are plenty of whites. Like you, for example.
Click to expand...

The only sob story I know is yours.


----------



## keepitreal

Just walked in the house and I’m still fuming 

As I’m walking up the street coming home from work,
(My apartment is on a busy/major street, not a residential/side st)
I see this young n*gger bitch throw her fucking garbage 
out the car window which she is a passenger in........I flipped 

Because there is a stop sign on the corner of my block
she had no choice but to listen to what I had to say
I wish she would have stepped her skank as$ out of the fucking car

Fucking ghetto a$s trash


----------



## Third Party

keepitreal said:


> Just walked in the house and I’m still fuming
> 
> As I’m walking up the street coming home from work,
> (My apartment is on a busy/major street, not a residential/side st)
> I see this young n*gger bitch throw her fucking garbage
> out the car window which she is a passenger in........I flipped
> 
> Because there is a stop sign on the corner of my block
> she had no choice but to listen to what I had to say
> I wish she would have stepped her skank as$ out of the fucking car
> 
> Fucking ghetto a$s trash


Move


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Your first picture was in the BLUE state of New York. What happened? I happen to think everybody is racist, so I am not surprised. Word of advice-let this stuff go or you will get an ulcer.


----------



## keepitreal

Third Party said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just walked in the house and I’m still fuming
> 
> As I’m walking up the street coming home from work,
> (My apartment is on a busy/major street, not a residential/side st)
> I see this young n*gger bitch throw her fucking garbage
> out the car window which she is a passenger in........I flipped
> 
> Because there is a stop sign on the corner of my block
> she had no choice but to listen to what I had to say
> I wish she would have stepped her skank as$ out of the fucking car
> 
> Fucking ghetto a$s trash
> 
> 
> 
> Move
Click to expand...

I don’t have to move...she was in my neighborhood


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> *Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident – Eyewitness Call it ‘Hate Crime’ – WATCH*
> 
> *Let’s start this story this way. Sometimes a situation that looks like one thing could something else altogether.
> 
> Earlier today at least six people were injured and taken to local hospitals after a vehicle slammed into a crowded bus stop in north Minneapolis. As of now, authorities are treating it as an accident.
> 
> The Minneapolis Star Tribune is reporting that police took the driver of a van that was involved in the crash into custody, said Metro Transit spokesman Howie Padilla.
> 
> Three of the injured people were taken in critical condition to North Memorial Medical Center in Robbinsdale. Two others who were hurt were transported to another hospital. As of this posting, the extent of their injuries was not known. However, one person was treated at the scene and released, according to Padilla.
> 
> Preliminary information indicated that a man in a tan van driving south on Lyndale Avenue had struck the mirror of a southbound Route 22 bus that had stopped at West Broadway to unload passengers. The man backed up and struck the mirror for a second time, then went around the corner and crashed into the bus shelter on West Broadway, Padilla said.
> 
> Darnell DeMarco, manager at the Cricket store, arrived at work a few minutes after the incident, which was reported to police about 9:25 a.m.
> 
> “Unbelievable,” he said of the scene that had been taped off by police and had drawn scores of onlookers. “I thought somebody got shot.”
> 
> DeMarco said he saw a couple of people loaded onto stretchers and put into ambulances.
> 
> “This is very disturbing this early in the morning,” he said.
> 
> *On the other hand, when DeMarco posted live video and commentary of the incident on his Facebook page, he basically inferred it was a (white) terrorist move … a “hate crime.”
> 
> “What appears to be … from what spectators have told me is that a white man in a van rode around the block several times and intentionally crashed into the bus stop where it appears to be several brothers and sisters hanging out and it’s tragic.”*
> 
> Cops Call Van Crashing into Bus Stop Filled with Black Folks An Accident- Eyewitness Call it 'Hate Crime' - WATCH



He heard white people were getting Civil War reparations, wanted to know where his check was...…..


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I've said many times.
> 
> *History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct, but there is only one black in the sob story business-IM2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thete are no blacks in the sob story business . But there are plenty of whites. Like you, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only sob story I know is yours.
Click to expand...


Calling the truth a sob story shows that you suffer from psychosis.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I've said many times.
> 
> *History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct, but there is only one black in the sob story business-IM2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thete are no blacks in the sob story business . But there are plenty of whites. Like you, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only sob story I know is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling the truth a sob story shows that you suffer from psychosis.
Click to expand...

Your truth which is full of crocodile tears.


----------



## gtopa1

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.








Greg


----------



## gtopa1

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I've said many times.
> 
> *History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct, but there is only one black in the sob story business-IM2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thete are no blacks in the sob story business . But there are plenty of whites. Like you, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only sob story I know is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling the truth a sob story shows that you suffer from psychosis.
Click to expand...








Greg


----------



## gtopa1




----------



## gtopa1




----------



## gtopa1




----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


I just saw a posted picture of Africans handing over chained natives to slave traders. How did_ that_ happen?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

So I guess this is black supremacy over blacks in the city of "brotherly love"?  I guess equal rights have finally kicked in, if you know what I mean.

Man Trying To Protect 1-Year-Old From Attack Struck Several Times Over Head With Baseball Bat, Police Say


> During the argument, police say the woman struck the car with a bat and bricks, breaking its windows.
> To protect the 1-year-old, the man tossed the child from the vehicle. The woman then struck the man several times over the head with a baseball bat, police say.
> The victim was transported to Penn Presbyterian Medical Center. His condition is not known.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie and you know it. Who the hell do you think you are talking to son? On of those white punks at your proud boys meeting? Those blacks are getting charged while whites aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't throw pity parties and I am arguing now. You don't like it?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you don't like facts. You don't throw pity parties, you are the star of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who doesn't like facts. Suddenly eyewitness accounts of the driver being white are implied.
> 
> I know it's difficult for some whites to face the truth about members of your race. And that's why whites like you who lack moral character should STFU, get out of the way, crawl back under your rock, and let constructive, intelligent successful whites who are not scared of blacks getting complete equality work to bring us together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your're funny. I love facts-these accounts are flawed. And I hope the driver was white-makes it all the more interesting. I have no particular race, there are different races in my DNA. My moral character is subjective but I will not STFU or get out of the way. I don't think you will ever get complete equality, not because you don't deserve it, but because these other whites you worship will turn their backs on you when it counts.
Click to expand...


And herein lies your problem. You don't like facts. And either we gain equality or America as we know it dies. There is a higher power out there that makes the rules and there is nothing either of us can do but follow his rules or face the penalty. That power created us all equal and commands us to do the same. So you can talk stupid all you want but you will comply. 

If you cannot, you will be made to STFU at the most inopportune time. Judgement day. So the choice is yours.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> So I guess this is black supremacy over blacks in the city of "brotherly love"?  I guess equal rights have finally kicked in, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Man Trying To Protect 1-Year-Old From Attack Struck Several Times Over Head With Baseball Bat, Police Say
> 
> 
> 
> During the argument, police say the woman struck the car with a bat and bricks, breaking its windows.
> To protect the 1-year-old, the man tossed the child from the vehicle. The woman then struck the man several times over the head with a baseball bat, police say.
> The victim was transported to Penn Presbyterian Medical Center. His condition is not known.
Click to expand...


It's funny how much whites like you ignore about your own race.


----------



## IM2

gtopa1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Explain how this happened.

I know the answer. I bet you make up one.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think black people are in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites.
> 
> As I've said many times.
> 
> *History shows that most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, but there is only one black in the sob story business-IM2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thete are no blacks in the sob story business . But there are plenty of whites. Like you, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only sob story I know is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling the truth a sob story shows that you suffer from psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth which is full of crocodile tears.
Click to expand...


Funny how "my truth" is supported by legal documents and decisions.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pity party, IM2? Get more FACTS-then argue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't throw pity parties and I am arguing now. You don't like it?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you don't like facts. You don't throw pity parties, you are the star of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who doesn't like facts. Suddenly eyewitness accounts of the driver being white are implied.
> 
> I know it's difficult for some whites to face the truth about members of your race. And that's why whites like you who lack moral character should STFU, get out of the way, crawl back under your rock, and let constructive, intelligent successful whites who are not scared of blacks getting complete equality work to bring us together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your're funny. I love facts-these accounts are flawed. And I hope the driver was white-makes it all the more interesting. I have no particular race, there are different races in my DNA. My moral character is subjective but I will not STFU or get out of the way. I don't think you will ever get complete equality, not because you don't deserve it, but because these other whites you worship will turn their backs on you when it counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And herein lies your problem. You don't like facts. And either we gain equality or America as we know it dies. There is a higher power out there that makes the rules and there is nothing either of us can do but follow his rules or face the penalty. That power created us all equal and commands us to do the same. So you can talk stupid all you want but you will comply.
> 
> If you cannot, you will be made to STFU at the most inopportune time. Judgement day. So the choice is yours.
Click to expand...

Your religion is not my religion, so forget that argument. When you DO present some facts, I'll see if I like them.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, but there is only one black in the sob story business-IM2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thete are no blacks in the sob story business . But there are plenty of whites. Like you, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only sob story I know is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling the truth a sob story shows that you suffer from psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your truth which is full of crocodile tears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how "my truth" is supported by legal documents and decisions.
Click to expand...

Where are they?


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> *More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege*



​
#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions



Hi, Paul. I do not expect a mature, intelligent reply, though I'll ask anyways.

What is your opinion of this apparent PRO BLACK practicing citizen's HATEFUL rant during which she blames WHITE SUPREMACY for black Americans music artists HATEFULLY denigrating women as BITCHES and HOES!

Paul, is this woman offering a legit reason for why non-black citizens FEAR black American or foreign born citizens?

This extremely disturbing, as well as insightful ***NSFW, ADULT LANGUAGE*** broadcast features an apparent emotionally troubled, possible mentally ill PRO BLACK community member sharing HATE and INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.

*"The real reason Kanye is a cooooon and it ain’t his slavery statement! Mechee X"*


Peace.


----------



## Snouter

Protect humans from savages is wrong.  There needs to be a Constitutional Amendment supporting savage behavior of darkies.  If White defend themselves, that would be racist...Oh wait that is already the case.  The justice system is biased in favor of darkie savages actually.


----------



## Paul Essien

In Colorado a suspected white supremacist couple instigated an altercation with a Black woman and her children who were celebrating the 4th of July with fireworks in the apartment complex they share. Scott Mathews Jr assaulted the BW, & when her boyfriend arrived Mathews shot him.





You already know what's gonna happen. _"I feared for my life" "The guy is a very big intimidating guy" "He charged at me aggressively" "I didn't mean to shoot" "I was just upset and the gun went off" _

Then come the white tears. Then come the "I'm not racist" Then he'll somehow dig up some self hating black person he knew from school to say "No. He's good man. He's not racist" 

DA won't prosecute. Gets job back. Case closed

Once again. Notice how whites say on code

CBS Denver wrote this racially biased headline






How about putting down what actually happened instead of trying to take away culpability from the murderer, wasn’t just “arrested in deadly shooting”. He was arrested because he was the suspect who killed a man.

This is proof that white people will put their dogs comfort over a black persons life. This all started because the fireworks bothered their dog.

His bond was only $100,000 WTF

They only charged him with 2nd degree murder not 1st degree murder. This is white supremacists giving each other the wink & nod that it’s okay to kill black men because we’ll give you a slap on the wrist. If the rolls were reverse it would’ve been “Officer brutally killed”.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> In Colorado a suspected white supremacist couple instigated an altercation with a Black woman and her children who were celebrating the 4th of July with fireworks in the apartment complex they share. Scott Mathews Jr assaulted the BW, & when her boyfriend arrived Mathews shot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already know what's gonna happen. _"I feared for my life" "The guy is a very big intimidating guy" "He charged at me aggressively" "I didn't mean to shoot" "I was just upset and the gun went off" _
> 
> Then come the white tears. Then come the "I'm not racist" Then he'll somehow dig up some self hating black person he knew from school to say "No. He's good man. He's not racist"
> 
> DA won't prosecute. Gets job back. Case closed
> 
> Once again. Notice how whites say on code
> 
> CBS Denver wrote this racially biased headline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about putting down what actually happened instead of trying to take away culpability from the murderer, wasn’t just “arrested in deadly shooting”. He was arrested because he was the suspect who killed a man.
> 
> This is proof that white people will put their dogs comfort over a black persons life. This all started because the fireworks bothered their dog.
> 
> His bond was only $100,000 WTF
> 
> They only charged him with 2nd degree murder not 1st degree murder. This is white supremacists giving each other the wink & nod that it’s okay to kill black men because we’ll give you a slap on the wrist. If the rolls were reverse it would’ve been “Officer brutally killed”.


Heavy on opinion, light on facts. Try again.


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Heavy on opinion, light on facts. Try again.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy on opinion, light on facts. Try again.
Click to expand...

Good response!


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy on opinion, light on facts. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good response!
Click to expand...


The only thing light here is your opinion. These were facts that we blacks know all too well. When you turn black tell us how it isn't.


----------



## Snouter

Do not make the Black kids angry!


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy on opinion, light on facts. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good response!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing light here is your opinion. These were facts that we blacks know all too well. When you turn black tell us how it isn't.
Click to expand...

I can't believe how jealous you are of whites.


----------



## Paul Essien

On the link. Notice how sneaky they are ?

*The operative words are “faces up to” *

The media share headlines like these to make us and everyone think justice will be served. I'll check back to see what sentence he actually gets and then subtract the reduction for good behavior and the only reason he's being prosecuted is because he was off code so they had no choice.  

If there was no text messages or cell phone video, it's just a normal day of terrorizing the black community with no accountability.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy on opinion, light on facts. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good response!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing light here is your opinion. These were facts that we blacks know all too well. When you turn black tell us how it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how jealous you are of whites.
Click to expand...


Try every means of gaslighting you can son.

There is always the developmentally stalled white racist who says we are jealous of whites. Really? Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of their mouths in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they made laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy on opinion, light on facts. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good response!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing light here is your opinion. These were facts that we blacks know all too well. When you turn black tell us how it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how jealous you are of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try every means of gaslighting you can son.
> 
> There is always the developmentally stalled white racist who says we are jealous of whites. Really? Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of their mouths in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they made laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
Click to expand...

This has been fun, but the truth is, I don't care what blacks think so talk on. If a Neal DeGrasse Tyson is speaking, I'll listen- he is interesting and generally right. You and your "I am just as good as you" or your "I want revenge" tour has become tedious-see if you can find a southern cracker who will argue with you-should be an even battle.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good response!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing light here is your opinion. These were facts that we blacks know all too well. When you turn black tell us how it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how jealous you are of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try every means of gaslighting you can son.
> 
> There is always the developmentally stalled white racist who says we are jealous of whites. Really? Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of their mouths in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they made laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been fun, but the truth is, I don't care what blacks think so talk on. If a Neal DeGrasse Tyson is speaking, I'll listen- he is interesting and generally right. You and your "I am just as good as you" or your "I want revenge" tour has become tedious-see if you can find a southern cracker who will argue with you-should be an even battle.
Click to expand...


Whites like you are a joke. There is no I want revenge tour here chump. And you're too fucking stupid to understand DeGrasse Tyson. You can only deal with blacks that say what you need to hear. You suffer from white fragility which means that because I challenge the lies you believe, you become defensive. And when you see that none of your gaslighting works, you run away.

I'm far smarter than you son and everything I have said to you is correct. So you see dunce cap, if your white asses would quit being racists, punks like you wouldn't run around scared of blacks wanting revenge.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good response!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing light here is your opinion. These were facts that we blacks know all too well. When you turn black tell us how it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how jealous you are of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try every means of gaslighting you can son.
> 
> There is always the developmentally stalled white racist who says we are jealous of whites. Really? Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of their mouths in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they made laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been fun, but the truth is, I don't care what blacks think so talk on. If a Neal DeGrasse Tyson is speaking, I'll listen- he is interesting and generally right. You and your "I am just as good as you" or your "I want revenge" tour has become tedious-see if you can find a southern cracker who will argue with you-should be an even battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you are a joke. There is no I want revenge tour here chump. And you're too fucking stupid to understand DeGrasse Tyson. You can only deal with blacks that say what you need to hear. You suffer from white fragility which means that because I challenge the lies you believe, you become defensive. And when you see that none of your gaslighting works, you run away.
> 
> I'm far smarter than you son and everything I have said to you is correct. So you see dunce cap, if your white asses would quit being racists, punks like you wouldn't run around scared of blacks wanting revenge.
Click to expand...

You are an uppity one aren't you. You are black so probably not that smart and I know more than Tyson anyway-I just listen to correct his mistakes. You are so bitter it shows thru your writing and so jealous of whites that you HAVE to call them racists- a word that no longer means anything to me due to overuse. As far as blacks wanting revenge, I would just pimp slap their asses and be done with them-but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself. When you think you might be able to stand up to a white, let me know, and we'll have a talk to straighten you out. In the meantime, just keep telling yourself you are smarter than me and someone somewhere somehow may believe you-but I doubt it. Good luck loser-you are going to need it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy on opinion, light on facts. Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good response!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing light here is your opinion. These were facts that we blacks know all too well. When you turn black tell us how it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe how jealous you are of whites.
Click to expand...

I'm not jealous of white people.

The past and present and future of black ppl concern me the most and in that history white ppl have been the main evil. I don't expect you to care about black ppl as much as I do. The same way I don't care about white ppl as much as you do.


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..


Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years. 

From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)

White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one

harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.

Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.

This is how you handle these white supremacists. 

He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_" 

So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up. 

Look at how humble he was. 

*That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
Click to expand...

You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing light here is your opinion. These were facts that we blacks know all too well. When you turn black tell us how it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how jealous you are of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try every means of gaslighting you can son.
> 
> There is always the developmentally stalled white racist who says we are jealous of whites. Really? Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of their mouths in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they made laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been fun, but the truth is, I don't care what blacks think so talk on. If a Neal DeGrasse Tyson is speaking, I'll listen- he is interesting and generally right. You and your "I am just as good as you" or your "I want revenge" tour has become tedious-see if you can find a southern cracker who will argue with you-should be an even battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you are a joke. There is no I want revenge tour here chump. And you're too fucking stupid to understand DeGrasse Tyson. You can only deal with blacks that say what you need to hear. You suffer from white fragility which means that because I challenge the lies you believe, you become defensive. And when you see that none of your gaslighting works, you run away.
> 
> I'm far smarter than you son and everything I have said to you is correct. So you see dunce cap, if your white asses would quit being racists, punks like you wouldn't run around scared of blacks wanting revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an uppity one aren't you. You are black so probably not that smart and I know more than Tyson anyway-I just listen to correct his mistakes. You are so bitter it shows thru your writing and so jealous of whites that you HAVE to call them racists- a word that no longer means anything to me due to overuse. As far as blacks wanting revenge, I would just pimp slap their asses and be done with them-but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself. When you think you might be able to stand up to a white, let me know, and we'll have a talk to straighten you out. In the meantime, just keep telling yourself you are smarter than me and someone somewhere somehow may believe you-but I doubt it. Good luck loser-you are going to need it.
Click to expand...


I've stood up to whites for 58 years. A punk like you is simple. Your entire post had me laughing. You know you've whipped a white racists ass when he starts trying to tell you how you are jealous of whites because he can't face the truth a black person has put in his face.

You see Cletus, in your last post DeGrasse Tyson was someone who was mostly right. Now you know more than Tyson. You're a loser. A chump. You descend from lazy shiftless, non productive people whose only contribution to the world are weapons of war. Your descendants are recorded to have been so lazy, that they were given free land in the form of headrights and then bought slaves to do their work. They were so scared of blacks they made laws to try keeping white women from running to blacks. Through the generations whites like you have been so scared you made laws to excluded others who were not white because they feared whites could not compete. This is documented fact boy. It's written in courthouses, state houses and in the library of congress. It's truth, not jealousy. It is a truth you can't face. It is the bitch slap you will get from me every time your white ass steps out of bounds.

Understand?


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
Click to expand...


A nation of whites cowered before 2 black men. Malcolm X and Martin Luther King. A white man holding a gun doesn't count.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how jealous you are of whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try every means of gaslighting you can son.
> 
> There is always the developmentally stalled white racist who says we are jealous of whites. Really? Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of their mouths in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they made laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been fun, but the truth is, I don't care what blacks think so talk on. If a Neal DeGrasse Tyson is speaking, I'll listen- he is interesting and generally right. You and your "I am just as good as you" or your "I want revenge" tour has become tedious-see if you can find a southern cracker who will argue with you-should be an even battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you are a joke. There is no I want revenge tour here chump. And you're too fucking stupid to understand DeGrasse Tyson. You can only deal with blacks that say what you need to hear. You suffer from white fragility which means that because I challenge the lies you believe, you become defensive. And when you see that none of your gaslighting works, you run away.
> 
> I'm far smarter than you son and everything I have said to you is correct. So you see dunce cap, if your white asses would quit being racists, punks like you wouldn't run around scared of blacks wanting revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an uppity one aren't you. You are black so probably not that smart and I know more than Tyson anyway-I just listen to correct his mistakes. You are so bitter it shows thru your writing and so jealous of whites that you HAVE to call them racists- a word that no longer means anything to me due to overuse. As far as blacks wanting revenge, I would just pimp slap their asses and be done with them-but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself. When you think you might be able to stand up to a white, let me know, and we'll have a talk to straighten you out. In the meantime, just keep telling yourself you are smarter than me and someone somewhere somehow may believe you-but I doubt it. Good luck loser-you are going to need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stood up to whites for 58 years. A punk like you is simple. Your entire post had me laughing. You know you've whipped a white racists ass when he starts trying to tell you how you are jealous of whites because he can't face the truth a black person has put in his face.
> 
> You see Cletus, in your last post DeGrasse Tyson was someone who was mostly right. Now you know more than Tyson. You're a loser. A chump. You descend from lazy shiftless, non productive people whose only contribution to the world are weapons of war. Your descendants are recorded to have been so lazy, that they were given free land in the form of headrights and then bought slaves to do their work. They were so scared of blacks they made laws to try keeping white women from running to blacks. Through the generations whites like you have been so scared you made laws to excluded others who were not white because they feared whites could not compete. This is documented fact boy. It's written in courthouses, state houses and in the library of congress. It's truth, not jealousy. It is a truth you can't face. It is the bitch slap you will get from me every time your white ass steps out of bounds.
> 
> Understand?
Click to expand...

I understand your race baiting. You are an old 58 still fighting the civil war. But, youhave explained how blacks have been able to act racist toward whites and get away WITH it. STUPIDITY


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whites cowered before 2 black men. Malcolm X and Martin Luther King. A white man holding a gun doesn't count.
Click to expand...

If you count his arms as guns, yes. Those two were assassinated right? Cower? I think not.


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
Click to expand...

No you haven't. You may have seen three black children cower before a white man. You may have seen 3 black women cower before one white man (And even then I doubt that). You may have seen three black men cower before one white cop or white man who has an advantage (Boss at work etc)

But you have never seen three straight grown black men cower before a white man unless the white men had an advantage.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try every means of gaslighting you can son.
> 
> There is always the developmentally stalled white racist who says we are jealous of whites. Really? Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of their mouths in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they made laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been fun, but the truth is, I don't care what blacks think so talk on. If a Neal DeGrasse Tyson is speaking, I'll listen- he is interesting and generally right. You and your "I am just as good as you" or your "I want revenge" tour has become tedious-see if you can find a southern cracker who will argue with you-should be an even battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you are a joke. There is no I want revenge tour here chump. And you're too fucking stupid to understand DeGrasse Tyson. You can only deal with blacks that say what you need to hear. You suffer from white fragility which means that because I challenge the lies you believe, you become defensive. And when you see that none of your gaslighting works, you run away.
> 
> I'm far smarter than you son and everything I have said to you is correct. So you see dunce cap, if your white asses would quit being racists, punks like you wouldn't run around scared of blacks wanting revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an uppity one aren't you. You are black so probably not that smart and I know more than Tyson anyway-I just listen to correct his mistakes. You are so bitter it shows thru your writing and so jealous of whites that you HAVE to call them racists- a word that no longer means anything to me due to overuse. As far as blacks wanting revenge, I would just pimp slap their asses and be done with them-but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself. When you think you might be able to stand up to a white, let me know, and we'll have a talk to straighten you out. In the meantime, just keep telling yourself you are smarter than me and someone somewhere somehow may believe you-but I doubt it. Good luck loser-you are going to need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stood up to whites for 58 years. A punk like you is simple. Your entire post had me laughing. You know you've whipped a white racists ass when he starts trying to tell you how you are jealous of whites because he can't face the truth a black person has put in his face.
> 
> You see Cletus, in your last post DeGrasse Tyson was someone who was mostly right. Now you know more than Tyson. You're a loser. A chump. You descend from lazy shiftless, non productive people whose only contribution to the world are weapons of war. Your descendants are recorded to have been so lazy, that they were given free land in the form of headrights and then bought slaves to do their work. They were so scared of blacks they made laws to try keeping white women from running to blacks. Through the generations whites like you have been so scared you made laws to excluded others who were not white because they feared whites could not compete. This is documented fact boy. It's written in courthouses, state houses and in the library of congress. It's truth, not jealousy. It is a truth you can't face. It is the bitch slap you will get from me every time your white ass steps out of bounds.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your race baiting. You are an old 58 still fighting the civil war. But, youhave explained how blacks have been able to act racist toward whites and get away WITH it. STUPIDITY
Click to expand...


Lol! Your gaslighting ain't going anywhere wb. The quicker you learn this, the better off you will be.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whites cowered before 2 black men. Malcolm X and Martin Luther King. A white man holding a gun doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you count his arms as guns, yes. Those two were assassinated right? Cower? I think not.
Click to expand...


Whites like you are scared of us. That's why you are a racist. What you say didn't happen unless it was a grown white man threatening some children. Assassinations occur because the opposition represents a threat. That's fear boy.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you haven't. You may have seen three black children cower before a white man. You may have seen 3 black women cower before one white man (And even then I doubt that). You may have seen three black men cower before one white cop or white man who has an advantage (Boss at work etc)
> 
> But you have never seen three straight grown black men cower before a white man unless the white men had an advantage.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that has happened many times before.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been fun, but the truth is, I don't care what blacks think so talk on. If a Neal DeGrasse Tyson is speaking, I'll listen- he is interesting and generally right. You and your "I am just as good as you" or your "I want revenge" tour has become tedious-see if you can find a southern cracker who will argue with you-should be an even battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites like you are a joke. There is no I want revenge tour here chump. And you're too fucking stupid to understand DeGrasse Tyson. You can only deal with blacks that say what you need to hear. You suffer from white fragility which means that because I challenge the lies you believe, you become defensive. And when you see that none of your gaslighting works, you run away.
> 
> I'm far smarter than you son and everything I have said to you is correct. So you see dunce cap, if your white asses would quit being racists, punks like you wouldn't run around scared of blacks wanting revenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an uppity one aren't you. You are black so probably not that smart and I know more than Tyson anyway-I just listen to correct his mistakes. You are so bitter it shows thru your writing and so jealous of whites that you HAVE to call them racists- a word that no longer means anything to me due to overuse. As far as blacks wanting revenge, I would just pimp slap their asses and be done with them-but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself. When you think you might be able to stand up to a white, let me know, and we'll have a talk to straighten you out. In the meantime, just keep telling yourself you are smarter than me and someone somewhere somehow may believe you-but I doubt it. Good luck loser-you are going to need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stood up to whites for 58 years. A punk like you is simple. Your entire post had me laughing. You know you've whipped a white racists ass when he starts trying to tell you how you are jealous of whites because he can't face the truth a black person has put in his face.
> 
> You see Cletus, in your last post DeGrasse Tyson was someone who was mostly right. Now you know more than Tyson. You're a loser. A chump. You descend from lazy shiftless, non productive people whose only contribution to the world are weapons of war. Your descendants are recorded to have been so lazy, that they were given free land in the form of headrights and then bought slaves to do their work. They were so scared of blacks they made laws to try keeping white women from running to blacks. Through the generations whites like you have been so scared you made laws to excluded others who were not white because they feared whites could not compete. This is documented fact boy. It's written in courthouses, state houses and in the library of congress. It's truth, not jealousy. It is a truth you can't face. It is the bitch slap you will get from me every time your white ass steps out of bounds.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your race baiting. You are an old 58 still fighting the civil war. But, youhave explained how blacks have been able to act racist toward whites and get away WITH it. STUPIDITY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Your gaslighting ain't going anywhere wb. The quicker you learn this, the better off you will be.
Click to expand...

Oh, please learn me bro


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whites cowered before 2 black men. Malcolm X and Martin Luther King. A white man holding a gun doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you count his arms as guns, yes. Those two were assassinated right? Cower? I think not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you are scared of us. That's why you are a racist. What you say didn't happen unless it was a grown white man threatening some children. Assassinations occur because the opposition represents a threat. That's fear boy.
Click to expand...

You think you are tough but I guarantee you are not. I fear no man or woman. I fear no word like racist or homo. Do you?


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you haven't. You may have seen three black children cower before a white man. You may have seen 3 black women cower before one white man (And even then I doubt that). You may have seen three black men cower before one white cop or white man who has an advantage (Boss at work etc)
> 
> But you have never seen three straight grown black men cower before a white man unless the white men had an advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that has happened many times before.
Click to expand...

Not unless the white man had an advantage.

White men don't act big and bad around black men unless they have an advantage


----------



## ph3iron

Hossfly said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As they say.
"If you are too dumb to get a real job, join the military. Great indoctrination and socialist benefits."


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I think you are making that up because the black man is too scared to stand up for himself..
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you haven't. You may have seen three black children cower before a white man. You may have seen 3 black women cower before one white man (And even then I doubt that). You may have seen three black men cower before one white cop or white man who has an advantage (Boss at work etc)
> 
> But you have never seen three straight grown black men cower before a white man unless the white men had an advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that has happened many times before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unless the white man had an advantage.
> 
> White men don't act big and bad around black men unless they have an advantage
Click to expand...

You don't out much do you? White men don't act-they bully the poor black guys-THAT"s what I have seen.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> 
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you haven't. You may have seen three black children cower before a white man. You may have seen 3 black women cower before one white man (And even then I doubt that). You may have seen three black men cower before one white cop or white man who has an advantage (Boss at work etc)
> 
> But you have never seen three straight grown black men cower before a white man unless the white men had an advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that has happened many times before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unless the white man had an advantage.
> 
> White men don't act big and bad around black men unless they have an advantage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't out much do you? White men don't act-they bully the poor black guys-THAT"s what I have seen.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen that.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are the only people on the planet who have gone head to head against white supremacy for 100 years.
> 
> From MLK, to Marcus Garvey, to the black panthers, to Nat Turner, to Mandela, to Harriet Tubman, to Farrakhan, to Khalid Muhammad, to Rosa Parks, to Huey Newton, to Steve Biko (and many more I could)
> 
> White people never wanna go 1 on 1 with a black man on a fair one
> 
> harmonica, you, abu afak, Weatherman2020, sealybobo,  SobieskiSavedEurope they'll pipe down if black men were in the room. They wouldn't say nothing.
> 
> Anyone can tough in a cops uniform. They need a system of non justice, the police and the military before they act tough.
> 
> This is how you handle these white supremacists.
> 
> He was in Texas with his swastikia and he probably forgot that he wasn't on internet, where he probably acts real tough saying "_N*gger ! N*gger ! N*gger_"
> 
> So he tried to do that in the real world and a brother beat the shit out of him for throwing a bottle at his car and then made him clean it up.
> 
> Look at how humble he was.
> 
> *That's how you handle these cowardly bastards*
> 
> 
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A nation of whites cowered before 2 black men. Malcolm X and Martin Luther King. A white man holding a gun doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you count his arms as guns, yes. Those two were assassinated right? Cower? I think not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites like you are scared of us. That's why you are a racist. What you say didn't happen unless it was a grown white man threatening some children. Assassinations occur because the opposition represents a threat. That's fear boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are tough but I guarantee you are not. I fear no man or woman. I fear no word like racist or homo. Do you?
Click to expand...


I don't think I am tough. And what word you don't fear means nothing. Neither does your saying you fear no man or woman. That's not impressive. Because nobody should fear another human.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are delusional-I have seen 3 blacks cower before one white
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't. You may have seen three black children cower before a white man. You may have seen 3 black women cower before one white man (And even then I doubt that). You may have seen three black men cower before one white cop or white man who has an advantage (Boss at work etc)
> 
> But you have never seen three straight grown black men cower before a white man unless the white men had an advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but that has happened many times before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unless the white man had an advantage.
> 
> White men don't act big and bad around black men unless they have an advantage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't out much do you? White men don't act-they bully the poor black guys-THAT"s what I have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that.
Click to expand...

Leave your neighborhood.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't. You may have seen three black children cower before a white man. You may have seen 3 black women cower before one white man (And even then I doubt that). You may have seen three black men cower before one white cop or white man who has an advantage (Boss at work etc)
> 
> But you have never seen three straight grown black men cower before a white man unless the white men had an advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that has happened many times before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unless the white man had an advantage.
> 
> White men don't act big and bad around black men unless they have an advantage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't out much do you? White men don't act-they bully the poor black guys-THAT"s what I have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave your neighborhood.
Click to expand...


I have. And I haven't seen what you claim .


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Someone tell me how does White privilege works somehow I got left out of the deal


----------



## midcan5

CDZ - 'How White People Got Made'


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that has happened many times before.
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless the white man had an advantage.
> 
> White men don't act big and bad around black men unless they have an advantage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't out much do you? White men don't act-they bully the poor black guys-THAT"s what I have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave your neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have. And I haven't seen what you claim .
Click to expand...

Then visit more-you have not seen enough-or everything.


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Have you ever considered seeing a psychiatrist ?   I mean really.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered seeing a psychiatrist ?   I mean really.
Click to expand...


Essen is right. So take your old, feeble, whining white victim ass to the shrink.


----------



## basquebromance

if you think you can love black people, but not love James Baldwin, or Luther Vandross because he's gay, you're damn wrong!

if you're gonna truncate love, you're a white supremacist.


----------



## sealybobo

TNHarley said:


>


I hope black people really get out and vote next year.

Trump’s Art Of Distraction | HuffPost






She wrote:  

It is on us to expose the fact that Trump has aggressively pursued policies that disenfranchise people of color. It’s on us to reveal their faces and names, to show the world that this isn’t just talk ― this is about policy which has real effects on the lives of real people.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered seeing a psychiatrist ?   I mean really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essen is right. So take your old, feeble, whining white victim ass to the shrink.
Click to expand...



Julia Craven is right when she said 
It is on us to expose the fact that Trump has aggressively pursued policies that disenfranchise people of color. It’s on us to reveal their faces and names, to show the world that this isn’t just talk ― this is about policy which has real effects on the lives of real people. 

And it doesn't matter if you don't vote.  

Kamala Harris 2020


----------



## Unkotare

U.S. African American unemployment rate 1990-2018 | Statista


----------



## sealybobo

andaronjim said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Southern White Democrats that prevented black people from owning guns , so the KKK could terrorize them.  It is the Democrats today that want to prevent people from having weapons, again to protect them, yet have to rely on the police that the Democrats so hate.  Most black people vote for Democrats.  Do black people have a death wish?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Libs… The NRA Was There to Help Blacks Defend Themselves From KKK Democrats, Not the Other Way Around
> Real Reasons Liberals Hate Guns
> Police kill more whites than blacks, but minority deaths generate more outrage: analysis
Click to expand...


King is charged with misdemeanor obstructing the legal process, which his lawyer argues is a nonsense charge that the Minneapolis Police Department uses when they have roughed up a suspect but have no case against them. Padden says the department has a troubled history of accosting people, particularly African-Americans, as nightclubs are closing.

When Sundiata Bronson graduated from the Minneapolis Police Academy in 2009, a career in the thin blue line represented a fresh start for the then 26-year-old. A steady paycheck in a respected profession also meant he could forget about his money woes and stave off a pending eviction. 

Bronson went to work for the MPD and two years in, he was recognized with the Life Saving Award, a commendation "for acts that contribute to the saving of a life."

Nobody knew that the hero would turn out to be a sadist, and his unchecked aggression would cost Minneapolis taxpayers more than $500,000. 

One case relates to events on June 18, 2012, when a man named Zachary King crossed paths with Bronson and several other police officers. 


The case didn't go to trial; last week, the city agreed to shell out $122,000 to King as a part of a settlement agreement.


----------



## AveryJarhman

sealybobo said:


> Julia Craven is right when she said
> It is on us to expose the fact that Trump has aggressively pursued policies that disenfranchise people of color.


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered seeing a psychiatrist ?   I mean really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essen is right. So take your old, feeble, whining white victim ass to the shrink.
Click to expand...

still pissed off about the race war you claim whites won against blacks ?


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> Essen is right. So take your old, feeble, whining white victim ass to the shrink.


You wouldn't know "right' if it fell on your racist, empty head.


----------



## Paul Essien

So there was another mass shooting in Dayton last night by a suspected white supremacist (Patrick Crusius)

We know the deal.







This is him. As you can see he looks so superior






This is him getting arrested






Notice they (White supremacist) all wear the same uniform (Same tan pants/black shoes outfit similar to the El Paso mass killer). 
















But notice how when you talk to whites about racism ? They act dumb. Here's a white man they can tell what the weather was like a thousand of years ago. They can get the bones of a millions of year old dinosaur and tell you what it had for breakfast. 

*They can do all that smart sh*t*

But when racism/white supremacy is on the table they act dumb. 

"_I mean you know, cmon, we had Obama. I mean cmon, not all whites a racist. I mean, you know cmon. Chicago. I mean - you know cmon. What about white people inventions_"

Dumb. Dumb. Dumb. Dumb

Meanwhile this white supremacist killed 20 people and was peacefully apprehended. They treated this dude like he just jaywalked, but they killed Tamir Rice, a child, for playing with a toy gun ? 

The double standard of white supremacy never astounds me

His head should be smashed against a brick wall, top of a police car, SOMETHING. This is what 45 wanted right? Rough em up a little bit. This terrorist doesn’t have a scratch on him. It looks like they wanna take him to lunch. 

Not one policeman fired there gun - Not one - But black men out here getting shot for being black.

That cop probably whispering in his ear "you are a hero now"

How can killing weaponless people make you feel like a man ? What kinda punk sh*t is that ?.

This is every week. 

When America was attacked by foreign terrorists, they mobilized the FBI and military against ISIS and Al Queda. The USA is under act by white nationalist terrorists. When is the USA going to mobilize against those groups that propagate the ideology that radicalize these terrorists?


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> So there was another mass shooting in Dayton last night by a suspected white supremacist (Patrick Crusius)
> 
> We know the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him. As you can see he looks so superior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him getting arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice they (White supremacist) all wear the same uniform (Same tan pants/black shoes outfit similar to the El Paso mass killer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But notice how when you talk to whites about racism ? They act dumb. Here's a white man they can tell what the weather was like a thousand of years ago. They can get the bones of a millions of year old dinosaur and tell you what it had for breakfast.
> 
> *They can do all that smart sh*t*
> 
> But when racism/white supremacy is on the table they act dumb.
> 
> "_I mean you know, cmon, we had Obama. I mean cmon, not all whites a racist. I mean, you know cmon. Chicago. I mean - you know cmon. What about white people inventions_"
> 
> Dumb. Dumb. Dumb. Dumb
> 
> Meanwhile this white supremacist killed 20 people and was peacefully apprehended. They treated this dude like he just jaywalked, but they killed Tamir Rice, a child, for playing with a toy gun ?
> 
> The double standard of white supremacy never astounds me
> 
> His head should be smashed against a brick wall, top of a police car, SOMETHING. This is what 45 wanted right? Rough em up a little bit. This terrorist doesn’t have a scratch on him. It looks like they wanna take him to lunch.
> 
> Not one policeman fired there gun - Not one - But black men out here getting shot for being black.
> 
> That cop probably whispering in his ear "you are a hero now"
> 
> How can killing weaponless people make you feel like a man ? What kinda punk sh*t is that ?.
> 
> This is every week.
> 
> When America was attacked by foreign terrorists, they mobilized the FBI and military against ISIS and Al Queda. The USA is under act by white nationalist terrorists. When is the USA going to mobilize against those groups that propagate the ideology that radicalize these terrorists?



Well said my brother. You know the drill. Excuses and whataboutism.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Some more information about the Daytona Shooter
*Connor Betts: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*


----------



## Paul Essien

This white dude 


Murdered 2 women 
Murdered 1 child 
Attacked multiple officers 
Choked an innocent bystander 
All while naked 
And police did not beat him, or fire one single shot at him. He was taken in completely.

Yet Tamir Rice was playing in a park when a 911 wolf cried had him killed. Cops DELIBERATELY plan to murder black people and cover it up by making the victim out to be the bad guy. It's legal, government sanctioned murder of black people.

Use him as an example when they say to black people "_well if they had just complied, they wouldn't be dead_"


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> This white dude
> 
> 
> Murdered 2 women
> Murdered 1 child
> Attacked multiple officers
> Choked an innocent bystander
> All while naked
> And police did not beat him, or fire one single shot at him. He was taken in completely.
> 
> Yet Tamir Rice was playing in a park when a 911 wolf cried had him killed. Cops DELIBERATELY plan to murder black people and cover it up by making the victim out to be the bad guy. It's legal, government sanctioned murder of black people.
> 
> Use him as an example when they say to black people "_well if they had just complied, they wouldn't be dead_"




Different cops in different places with different situations, react differently, and Paul, from hundreds of miles away and years after the fact, 

knows why.


----------



## MizMolly

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant, blacks should still learn how to behave themselves in a normal society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their great great great grandma got raped by your great great great grandpa you inconsiderate asshole! Now, give them your bank account!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I've told them that my ancestors were serfs back in the old country, but it doesn't matter to them, their hate of white folks has totally blinded them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that you are not living in the "old country" where your parents were serfs, but blacks are still living in the lands and among the group of people who have been their oppressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I haven't oppressed anyone doesn't matter to you. When you see a white person, they're an oppressor to you. It must be difficult to go through life with such a large chip on your shoulder.
> Look, just because you got turned down for something by a white person isn't oppression or racism every single time. Most of the time, it's because you simply don't measure up. I mean, just look at your attitude towards white people... it's not a pretty sight.
Click to expand...

Exactly! Not all white people get the job, college entrance, bank account, etc.


----------



## Paul Essien

Racist seven year old calling other blk kids n*ggas.


Now out of all the things I've posted this is probably one of my favorite videos.

She just doesn't know how to talk in code yet. This why I teach my son very early on. 

Notice the things she said to the other blk kid "_He needs help_" because she knows that her and her people will grow up terrorizing black people, then she said "_Is this being filmed ?_" so at some level she knew what she was saying was fked up. 

Black people know the look in her eye. That dead white supremacist look. That dead "_Children Of The Corn_" look






That cold evil look that they have.

And then at the end she said "_Do you guys wanna go play at the park ?_" lol.....






Basically she was saying "_Look. N*ggers. Let's get something right. I'm superior. Let's get that straight out the gate. But now that's sorted. We can go and chill and have fun_"

So don't be fooled by all these "_Yo. Yo. Word to the mother" _white ppl

She was trained to the max. Look how she deflected those perfect comments and questions the kid was asking. Loved how he said no they can't go and play with you and then stop the other child from going over there making a mistake. Well done kiddo! Can't wait to see her parents on Fox News


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Exactly! Not all white people get the job.


I'm pretty sure you know that a white person with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than black person without one.

I'm pretty sure you know this.


----------



## EduardBernstein

White privilege is alive and well.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> Racist seven year old calling other blk kids n*ggas.
> 
> 
> Now out of all the things I've posted this is probably one of my favorite videos.
> 
> She just doesn't know how to talk in code yet. This why I teach my son very early on.
> 
> Notice the things she said to the other blk kid "_He needs help_" because she knows that her and her people will grow up terrorizing black people, then she said "_Is this being filmed ?_" so at some level she knew what she was saying was fked up.
> 
> Black people know the look in her eye. That dead white supremacist look. That dead "_Children Of The Corn_" look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cold evil look that they have.
> 
> And then at the end she said "_Do you guys wanna go play at the park ?_" lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically she was saying "_Look. N*ggers. Let's get something right. I'm superior. Let's get that straight out the gate. But now that's sorted. We can go and chill and have fun_"
> 
> So don't be fooled by all these "_Yo. Yo. Word to the mother" _white ppl
> 
> She was trained to the max. Look how she deflected those perfect comments and questions the kid was asking. Loved how he said no they can't go and play with you and then stop the other child from going over there making a mistake. Well done kiddo! Can't wait to see her parents on Fox News


Lol a racist 7 year old? Seriously? Do you even know what racism means?


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist seven year old calling other blk kids n*ggas.
> 
> 
> Now out of all the things I've posted this is probably one of my favorite videos.
> 
> She just doesn't know how to talk in code yet. This why I teach my son very early on.
> 
> Notice the things she said to the other blk kid "_He needs help_" because she knows that her and her people will grow up terrorizing black people, then she said "_Is this being filmed ?_" so at some level she knew what she was saying was fked up.
> 
> Black people know the look in her eye. That dead white supremacist look. That dead "_Children Of The Corn_" look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cold evil look that they have.
> 
> And then at the end she said "_Do you guys wanna go play at the park ?_" lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically she was saying "_Look. N*ggers. Let's get something right. I'm superior. Let's get that straight out the gate. But now that's sorted. We can go and chill and have fun_"
> 
> So don't be fooled by all these "_Yo. Yo. Word to the mother" _white ppl
> 
> She was trained to the max. Look how she deflected those perfect comments and questions the kid was asking. Loved how he said no they can't go and play with you and then stop the other child from going over there making a mistake. Well done kiddo! Can't wait to see her parents on Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> Lol a racist 7 year old? Seriously? Do you even know what racism means?
Click to expand...


He most certainly does and that 7 year old was a racist.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist seven year old calling other blk kids n*ggas.
> 
> 
> Now out of all the things I've posted this is probably one of my favorite videos.
> 
> She just doesn't know how to talk in code yet. This why I teach my son very early on.
> 
> Notice the things she said to the other blk kid "_He needs help_" because she knows that her and her people will grow up terrorizing black people, then she said "_Is this being filmed ?_" so at some level she knew what she was saying was fked up.
> 
> Black people know the look in her eye. That dead white supremacist look. That dead "_Children Of The Corn_" look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cold evil look that they have.
> 
> And then at the end she said "_Do you guys wanna go play at the park ?_" lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically she was saying "_Look. N*ggers. Let's get something right. I'm superior. Let's get that straight out the gate. But now that's sorted. We can go and chill and have fun_"
> 
> So don't be fooled by all these "_Yo. Yo. Word to the mother" _white ppl
> 
> She was trained to the max. Look how she deflected those perfect comments and questions the kid was asking. Loved how he said no they can't go and play with you and then stop the other child from going over there making a mistake. Well done kiddo! Can't wait to see her parents on Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> Lol a racist 7 year old? Seriously? Do you even know what racism means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He most certainly does and that 7 year old was a racist.
Click to expand...

How do you know she thinks an entire race is superior to another? 
Explain that, dumbfuck. She is 7 ffs


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Not all white people get the job.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know that a white person with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than black person without one.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know this.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. You know this isn’t true. I certainly know it isn’t true.


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> So there was another mass shooting in Dayton last night by a suspected white supremacist (Patrick Crusius)
> 
> We know the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him. As you can see he looks so superior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him getting arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice they (White supremacist) all wear the same uniform (Same tan pants/black shoes outfit similar to the El Paso mass killer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But notice how when you talk to whites about racism ? They act dumb. Here's a white man they can tell what the weather was like a thousand of years ago. They can get the bones of a millions of year old dinosaur and tell you what it had for breakfast.
> 
> *They can do all that smart sh*t*
> 
> But when racism/white supremacy is on the table they act dumb.
> 
> "_I mean you know, cmon, we had Obama. I mean cmon, not all whites a racist. I mean, you know cmon. Chicago. I mean - you know cmon. What about white people inventions_"
> 
> Dumb. Dumb. Dumb. Dumb
> 
> Meanwhile this white supremacist killed 20 people and was peacefully apprehended. They treated this dude like he just jaywalked, but they killed Tamir Rice, a child, for playing with a toy gun ?
> 
> The double standard of white supremacy never astounds me
> 
> His head should be smashed against a brick wall, top of a police car, SOMETHING. This is what 45 wanted right? Rough em up a little bit. This terrorist doesn’t have a scratch on him. It looks like they wanna take him to lunch.
> 
> Not one policeman fired there gun - Not one - But black men out here getting shot for being black.
> 
> That cop probably whispering in his ear "you are a hero now"
> 
> How can killing weaponless people make you feel like a man ? What kinda punk sh*t is that ?.
> 
> This is every week.
> 
> When America was attacked by foreign terrorists, they mobilized the FBI and military against ISIS and Al Queda. The USA is under act by white nationalist terrorists. When is the USA going to mobilize against those groups that propagate the ideology that radicalize these terrorists?


Except that idiot was another left wing terrorist.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> Essen is right. So take your old, feeble, whining white victim ass to the shrink.


Anti-white *racist.* Anti-old people *ageist*. 

What other bigotry does this poster maintain ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Another white supremacist kills people in Odessa Texas






His name was Seth Ator






Law enforcement made sure they erased all of his social media and online footprints before they announced his name. This is how white supremacists stay on code with each other and protect each other’s actions. One of the reasons they didn’t say his name because he works for Slumberger one of the top three Oil Services Companies in the world.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there was another mass shooting in Dayton last night by a suspected white supremacist (Patrick Crusius)
> 
> We know the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him. As you can see he looks so superior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him getting arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice they (White supremacist) all wear the same uniform (Same tan pants/black shoes outfit similar to the El Paso mass killer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But notice how when you talk to whites about racism ? They act dumb. Here's a white man they can tell what the weather was like a thousand of years ago. They can get the bones of a millions of year old dinosaur and tell you what it had for breakfast.
> 
> *They can do all that smart sh*t*
> 
> But when racism/white supremacy is on the table they act dumb.
> 
> "_I mean you know, cmon, we had Obama. I mean cmon, not all whites a racist. I mean, you know cmon. Chicago. I mean - you know cmon. What about white people inventions_"
> 
> Dumb. Dumb. Dumb. Dumb
> 
> Meanwhile this white supremacist killed 20 people and was peacefully apprehended. They treated this dude like he just jaywalked, but they killed Tamir Rice, a child, for playing with a toy gun ?
> 
> The double standard of white supremacy never astounds me
> 
> His head should be smashed against a brick wall, top of a police car, SOMETHING. This is what 45 wanted right? Rough em up a little bit. This terrorist doesn’t have a scratch on him. It looks like they wanna take him to lunch.
> 
> Not one policeman fired there gun - Not one - But black men out here getting shot for being black.
> 
> That cop probably whispering in his ear "you are a hero now"
> 
> How can killing weaponless people make you feel like a man ? What kinda punk sh*t is that ?.
> 
> This is every week.
> 
> When America was attacked by foreign terrorists, they mobilized the FBI and military against ISIS and Al Queda. The USA is under act by white nationalist terrorists. When is the USA going to mobilize against those groups that propagate the ideology that radicalize these terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> Except that idiot was another left wing terrorist.
Click to expand...


Many of the thoughts and beliefs that he expressed in his manifesto(which is now online), sound identical to yours.


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there was another mass shooting in Dayton last night by a suspected white supremacist (Patrick Crusius)
> 
> We know the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him. As you can see he looks so superior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him getting arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice they (White supremacist) all wear the same uniform (Same tan pants/black shoes outfit similar to the El Paso mass killer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But notice how when you talk to whites about racism ? They act dumb. Here's a white man they can tell what the weather was like a thousand of years ago. They can get the bones of a millions of year old dinosaur and tell you what it had for breakfast.
> 
> *They can do all that smart sh*t*
> 
> But when racism/white supremacy is on the table they act dumb.
> 
> "_I mean you know, cmon, we had Obama. I mean cmon, not all whites a racist. I mean, you know cmon. Chicago. I mean - you know cmon. What about white people inventions_"
> 
> Dumb. Dumb. Dumb. Dumb
> 
> Meanwhile this white supremacist killed 20 people and was peacefully apprehended. They treated this dude like he just jaywalked, but they killed Tamir Rice, a child, for playing with a toy gun ?
> 
> The double standard of white supremacy never astounds me
> 
> His head should be smashed against a brick wall, top of a police car, SOMETHING. This is what 45 wanted right? Rough em up a little bit. This terrorist doesn’t have a scratch on him. It looks like they wanna take him to lunch.
> 
> Not one policeman fired there gun - Not one - But black men out here getting shot for being black.
> 
> That cop probably whispering in his ear "you are a hero now"
> 
> How can killing weaponless people make you feel like a man ? What kinda punk sh*t is that ?.
> 
> This is every week.
> 
> When America was attacked by foreign terrorists, they mobilized the FBI and military against ISIS and Al Queda. The USA is under act by white nationalist terrorists. When is the USA going to mobilize against those groups that propagate the ideology that radicalize these terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> Except that idiot was another left wing terrorist.
Click to expand...

What the fk is left wing terrorist ? A left wing white supremacist or a right wing white supremacist is the same thing really.

The right wing white supremacist would drown a boat load of black ppl. The left wing white supremacist would give the black ppl on the boat a cushion to make the drowning easier. That's the only difference 

Reminds me of that business in Charlottesville.

I just sat back with my popcorn and let the *Normal Racist White People (*Antifa*)* fight the *Extremely Racist White People (*Alt Right*)* 

Let them duke it out. 

If they really don’t like Racism, let them eradicate it.

It's white people put their skin color above GOD’S Kingdom & in return GOD is going to destroy the US by giving white people everything they ask for.

It was even funnier when Nazi Christopher Cantrell, who was real gangster on TV bragging about their terror attack in Charlottesville started crying about an arrest warrant 


What you crying for ? You're a bad ass ain't ya ? He was talking all that good shit on VICE. Then he was crying like the b*tch he is. This is the same man who said he was “_ready for violence_” This is same man who said "_all n*ggers and Jews must die_"

And then a Jew and a brother cop was beating on his door the next day with an arrest warrant.


----------



## harmonica

white supremacists murder less than 10 per year
blacks murder 3000 per year
blacks 13% of the population--whites 67%--yet:
white on black murders 229
black on white murders 500
blacks commit hate crimes at twice the rate of whites
etc etc
if you want links, just ask


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> How do you know she thinks an entire race is superior to another?
> Explain that, dumbfuck. She is 7 ffs


White ppl (for the most part) don't give our kids a pass. 










This is Matt and Jenny Barker. A few months back Matt "accidentally" left their Black adopted daughter Katera Barker in a car all day, where she later died because of the heat. Neither of the adoptive parents have been charged






It was two kids in the car at the same time and the other kid was dropped off at the daycare that they both attend. How was that other kid not forgotten but this baby was? Wouldn’t you see both of them in back seat when you took that one out?






So back to the so called white supremacist seven year old. She did know what she’s saying and she knows its meaning that’s why she says the boys one and she’s not. 

Treat white kids EXACTLY how white people treat black kids


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> white supremacists murder less than 10 per year
> blacks murder 3000 per year
> blacks 13% of the population--whites 67%--yet:
> white on black murders 229
> black on white murders 500
> blacks commit hate crimes at twice the rate of whites
> etc etc
> if you want links, just ask


the most murderous and violent ppl on the planet (white ppl) accusing the most peaceful people on the planet (blk ppl) of violence.

Thats funny.

Black ppl (as a group) have not done a thing to whites (as a group)

You should get on your knees n beg every blk man for forgiveness thats what you need to b doing.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> white supremacists murder less than 10 per year
> blacks murder 3000 per year
> blacks 13% of the population--whites 67%--yet:
> white on black murders 229
> black on white murders 500
> blacks commit hate crimes at twice the rate of whites
> etc etc
> if you want links, just ask
> 
> 
> 
> the most murderous and violent ppl on the planet (white ppl) accusing the most peaceful people on the planet (blk ppl) of violence.
> 
> Thats funny.
> 
> Black ppl (as a group) have not done a thing to whites (as a group)
> 
> You should get on your knees n beg every blk man for forgiveness thats what you need to b doing.
Click to expand...

that's part of the blacks' problem: won't accept facts


----------



## IM2

Brother Essen has once again spoken truth to the racists.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> white supremacists murder less than 10 per year
> blacks murder 3000 per year
> blacks 13% of the population--whites 67%--yet:
> white on black murders 229
> black on white murders 500
> blacks commit hate crimes at twice the rate of whites
> etc etc
> if you want links, just ask
> 
> 
> 
> the most murderous and violent ppl on the planet (white ppl) accusing the most peaceful people on the planet (blk ppl) of violence.
> 
> Thats funny.
> 
> Black ppl (as a group) have not done a thing to whites (as a group)
> 
> You should get on your knees n beg every blk man for forgiveness thats what you need to b doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's part of the blacks' problem: won't accept facts
Click to expand...

Well ok. Put your "factual" evidence that blks are the most violent. And I'll put my factual evidence that whites are the most violent.

And let see who makes most sense ...eh ?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> white supremacists murder less than 10 per year
> blacks murder 3000 per year
> blacks 13% of the population--whites 67%--yet:
> white on black murders 229
> black on white murders 500
> blacks commit hate crimes at twice the rate of whites
> etc etc
> if you want links, just ask
> 
> 
> 
> the most murderous and violent ppl on the planet (white ppl) accusing the most peaceful people on the planet (blk ppl) of violence.
> 
> Thats funny.
> 
> Black ppl (as a group) have not done a thing to whites (as a group)
> 
> You should get on your knees n beg every blk man for forgiveness thats what you need to b doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's part of the blacks' problem: won't accept facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ok. Put your "factual" evidence that blks are the most violent. And I'll put my factual evidence that whites are the most violent.
> 
> And let see who makes most sense ...eh ?
Click to expand...

....ever wonder why the blacks keep failing?? they don't want to listen or accept facts


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Another white supremacist kills people in Odessa Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name was Seth Ator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement made sure they erased all of his social media and online footprints before they announced his name. This is how white supremacists stay on code with each other and protect each other’s actions. One of the reasons they didn’t say his name because he works for Slumberger one of the top three Oil Services Companies in the world.


He should be put to death. The difference is most whites don’t stand behind and support criminals.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> white supremacists murder less than 10 per year
> blacks murder 3000 per year
> blacks 13% of the population--whites 67%--yet:
> white on black murders 229
> black on white murders 500
> blacks commit hate crimes at twice the rate of whites
> etc etc
> if you want links, just ask
> 
> 
> 
> the most murderous and violent ppl on the planet (white ppl) accusing the most peaceful people on the planet (blk ppl) of violence.
> 
> Thats funny.
> 
> Black ppl (as a group) have not done a thing to whites (as a group)
> 
> You should get on your knees n beg every blk man for forgiveness thats what you need to b doing.
Click to expand...

As a group? Which white groups are doing bad things to you?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know she thinks an entire race is superior to another?
> Explain that, dumbfuck. She is 7 ffs
> 
> 
> 
> White ppl (for the most part) don't give our kids a pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Matt and Jenny Barker. A few months back Matt "accidentally" left their Black adopted daughter Katera Barker in a car all day, where she later died because of the heat. Neither of the adoptive parents have been charged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was two kids in the car at the same time and the other kid was dropped off at the daycare that they both attend. How was that other kid not forgotten but this baby was? Wouldn’t you see both of them in back seat when you took that one out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back to the so called white supremacist seven year old. She did know what she’s saying and she knows its meaning that’s why she says the boys one and she’s not.
> 
> Treat white kids EXACTLY how white people treat black kids
Click to expand...

Idiot white parents have left their white children to die in hot cars too. A black Florida day care owner left a child in a hot vehicle and the child died. This isn’t about race, it’s about stupid irresponsible people.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another white supremacist kills people in Odessa Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name was Seth Ator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement made sure they erased all of his social media and online footprints before they announced his name. This is how white supremacists stay on code with each other and protect each other’s actions. One of the reasons they didn’t say his name because he works for Slumberger one of the top three Oil Services Companies in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be put to death. The difference is most whites don’t stand behind and support criminals.
Click to expand...

Racism is the biggest crime on earth and whites stand behind n support that.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another white supremacist kills people in Odessa Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name was Seth Ator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement made sure they erased all of his social media and online footprints before they announced his name. This is how white supremacists stay on code with each other and protect each other’s actions. One of the reasons they didn’t say his name because he works for Slumberger one of the top three Oil Services Companies in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be put to death. The difference is most whites don’t stand behind and support criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is the biggest crime on earth and whites stand behind n support that.
Click to expand...

Speaking for all whites? Racism is not the biggest crime.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> white supremacists murder less than 10 per year
> blacks murder 3000 per year
> blacks 13% of the population--whites 67%--yet:
> white on black murders 229
> black on white murders 500
> blacks commit hate crimes at twice the rate of whites
> etc etc
> if you want links, just ask
> 
> 
> 
> the most murderous and violent ppl on the planet (white ppl) accusing the most peaceful people on the planet (blk ppl) of violence.
> 
> Thats funny.
> 
> Black ppl (as a group) have not done a thing to whites (as a group)
> 
> You should get on your knees n beg every blk man for forgiveness thats what you need to b doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's part of the blacks' problem: won't accept facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ok. Put your "factual" evidence that blks are the most violent. And I'll put my factual evidence that whites are the most violent.
> 
> And let see who makes most sense ...eh ?
Click to expand...


He doesn't have any facts. The FBI/DOJ Uniform Crime Reports annually debunks his racist nonsense.


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacist cops are conducting Nazi Gestapo style raids on innocent Black people around the country.. ‘No Knock’ Warrants Spur Wave Of Civil Rights Lawsuits In Little Rock.





Using grenades, instruments of war, on black people. Blowing doors to oblivion. They're using military implements of war on people with a few sacks of weed in the house. In Tulsa, OK or Black Wallstreet, they dropped bombs on black Americans. Bombs from WWI. Know the truth


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacist cops are conducting Nazi Gestapo style raids on innocent Black people around the country.. ‘No Knock’ Warrants Spur Wave Of Civil Rights Lawsuits In Little Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using grenades, instruments of war, on black people. Blowing doors to oblivion. They're using military implements of war on people with a few sacks of weed in the house. In Tulsa, OK or Black Wallstreet, they dropped bombs on black Americans. Bombs from WWI. Know the truth



*TEACH!*


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacist cops are conducting Nazi Gestapo style raids on innocent Black people around the country.. ‘No Knock’ Warrants Spur Wave Of Civil Rights Lawsuits In Little Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using grenades, instruments of war, on black people. Blowing doors to oblivion. They're using military implements of war on people with a few sacks of weed in the house. In Tulsa, OK or Black Wallstreet, they dropped bombs on black Americans. Bombs from WWI. Know the truth





He isn’t black. It happens to white people too, in a Little Rock.


----------



## Paul Essien

This man's name is Alvin Kennard






*He is to be freed from prison in Alabama after serving 36 years for stealing $50 when he was 22. *

He is 58. And he is one of the lucky ones. 

In 1983 He robbed a Bakery in Alabama with a penknife-point and got $50.75 (about $130 in current money). No one was hurt. 

The rich and corporations get a slap on the wrist, black folks get not just the book thrown at them but the whole library.

Outrageous prison sentences are part of the racist Prison Industrial Complex in the USA. The White Power Structure needed a way to fill prisons and came up with all manner of schemes to achieve this.

Mandatory minimum sentences (overriding judicial discretion)
Three strikes laws (one Black woman in WA state was sent to prison for life after stealing a $25 bottle of perfume—–her third petty crime ‘strike’)
Creating new classes of felonies for low level ‘crimes’
Holding people in local jails for not paying traffic fines (debtor’s prison)
Habitual thieves are a pain in the keister. They deserve natural consequences (arrest, conviction, and months or a few years in jail) Some need to be re-directed into education and a solid job. A lot of them eventually outgrow their negative behavior. What they do not deserve is life in prison.

Life in prison is more approriate for the C-Suite crowd (CEOs, CFOs and COOs) who knowingly manufacture and sell shoddy goods that kill hundreds of people (Boeing), pollute the environment (Tar Sands execs.) or jack up drug prices beyond the reach of the people in need (insulin manufacturers). Yet, in our topsy-turvy _1984_ society, corporate cheiftans are hailed as heroes and never even arrested for their crimes.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> This man's name is Alvin Kennard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He is to be freed from prison in Alabama after serving 36 years for stealing $50 when he was 22. *
> 
> He is 58. And he is one of the lucky ones.
> 
> In 1983 He robbed a Bakery in Alabama with a penknife-point and got $50.75 (about $130 in current money). No one was hurt.
> 
> The rich and corporations get a slap on the wrist, black folks get not just the book thrown at them but the whole library.
> 
> Outrageous prison sentences are part of the racist Prison Industrial Complex in the USA. The White Power Structure needed a way to fill prisons and came up with all manner of schemes to achieve this.
> 
> Mandatory minimum sentences (overriding judicial discretion)
> Three strikes laws (one Black woman in WA state was sent to prison for life after stealing a $25 bottle of perfume—–her third petty crime ‘strike’)
> Creating new classes of felonies for low level ‘crimes’
> Holding people in local jails for not paying traffic fines (debtor’s prison)
> Habitual thieves are a pain in the keister. They deserve natural consequences (arrest, conviction, and months or a few years in jail) Some need to be re-directed into education and a solid job. A lot of them eventually outgrow their negative behavior. What they do not deserve is life in prison.
> 
> Life in prison is more approriate for the C-Suite crowd (CEOs, CFOs and COOs) who knowingly manufacture and sell shoddy goods that kill hundreds of people (Boeing), pollute the environment (Tar Sands execs.) or jack up drug prices beyond the reach of the people in need (insulin manufacturers). Yet, in our topsy-turvy _1984_ society, corporate cheiftans are hailed as heroes and never even arrested for their crimes.


I saw this story, it is outrageous. This man was treated so unjustly.


----------



## lennypartiv

IM2 said:


> Brother Essen has once again spoken truth to the racists.


You people just don't get it.  It was our country first.  The founding fathers didn't create America for you.


----------



## IM2

lennypartiv said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Essen has once again spoken truth to the racists.
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't get it.  It was our country first.  The founding fathers didn't create America for you.
Click to expand...

No, you people don't get it. This was never your country. There were 500 nations already here when whites got here. The founders didn't create a damn thing. They stole.


----------



## Paul Essien

A Black Houston police officer shot and killed  a couple of white suspected drug dealers during a drug raid..... and he was immediately charged with murder. None of the blues lives matter talk. No sensitivity training. No diversity” classes.







Black cops get jail when they kill whites.

A white cop can murder Black people under almost any circumstances and not be charged with Capital murder, the fact they're willing to charge a Black cop with Capital murder for shooting a couple of white drug dealers reminds us that the Justice system is based on white supremacy

The language, the attitude, and especially the laws change in the rare event a Black cop kills a White suspect. No desk duty. No suspended with pay. When you are a black cop and you harm a white suspect ? 

You are fired or incarcerated.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> A Black Houston police officer shot and killed a couple of white suspected drug dealers during a drug raid..... and he was immediately charged with murder.



Hello, Paul 'ProBlack' Essien. Perhaps you should reread the facts of the case.

Peace.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> A Black Houston police officer shot and killed  a couple of white suspected drug dealers during a drug raid..... and he was immediately charged with murder. None of the blues lives matter talk. No sensitivity training. No diversity” classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black cops get jail when they kill whites.
> 
> A white cop can murder Black people under almost any circumstances and not be charged with Capital murder, the fact they're willing to charge a Black cop with Capital murder for shooting a couple of white drug dealers reminds us that the Justice system is based on white supremacy
> 
> The language, the attitude, and especially the laws change in the rare event a Black cop kills a White suspect. No desk duty. No suspended with pay. When you are a black cop and you harm a white suspect ?
> 
> You are fired or incarcerated.


Did you even read the story?


----------



## IM2

And then there is Molly. She is a prime example of white privilege. White women are the majority in this country but they get minority group protections. They have benefited the most from AA SBA, and welfare. Now, I don't mean any disrespect to the non racist white women here, but these white racist hoes talking crazy about blacks, well they just need to get broke off something until they drop their little attitude.


----------



## AveryJarhman

IM2 said:


> Now, I don't mean any disrespect to the non racist white women here, but these white racist hoes talking crazy about blacks, well they just need to get broke off something until they drop their little attitude.




 

Hello. Keeping it 100% Real & Respectful!

This extremely disturbing **NSFW, ADULT LANGUAGE** broadcast features a troubled PRO  BLACK community member passionately sharing HATE w/ our world.
*
"The real reason Kanye is a cooooon... Mechee X"*

___
"I have a question for black females, when is the last time you sat down, admitted you were wrong, and closed your mouth?" ~Concerned Citizen

*"Black women are destroying themselves & black men are tired"*

___
A 'black female conservative' speaks about OBAMA admiring liberals threatening VIOLENCE toward citizens peacefully sharing their thoughts, concerns & opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent. 


Peace.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> And then there is Molly. She is a prime example of white privilege. White women are the majority in this country but they get minority group protections. They have benefited the most from AA SBA, and welfare. Now, I don't mean any disrespect to the non racist white women here, but these white racist hoes talking crazy about blacks, well they just need to get broke off something until they drop their little attitude.


Talk about racist, look in the mirror IM2. I have never said or implied anything racist. You apparently are sexist too, you don’t believe women can make it on their own merit. You are shameful. YOU are the one with the attitude, like you are superior to all on these boards, always boasting about how much more successful you are, with absolutely NO knowledge of what anyone else here has accomplished. I have never been on welfare, never been handed a degree or job just for being a white woman. You are really pitiful and hateful.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> And then there is Molly. She is a prime example of white privilege. White women are the majority in this country but they get minority group protections. They have benefited the most from AA SBA, and welfare. Now, I don't mean any disrespect to the non racist white women here, but these white racist hoes talking crazy about blacks, well they just need to get broke off something until they drop their little attitude.


Sure, black people can be racist, too
Sure, black people can be racist, too - CNN


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> And then there is Molly. She is a prime example of white privilege. White women are the majority in this country but they get minority group protections. They have benefited the most from AA SBA, and welfare. Now, I don't mean any disrespect to the non racist white women here, but these white racist hoes talking crazy about blacks, well they just need to get broke off something until they drop their little attitude.


Molly does not have to post as a negress either...can you imagine that, Al Jolson?


----------



## lennypartiv

Paul Essien said:


> Racism is the biggest crime on earth and whites stand behind n support that.


Being proud of your heritage is not a crime.


----------



## squeeze berry

op is obviously jealous of white people's supremacy i.e superiority


----------



## Paul Essien

When white or non-Black people are harmed or inconvenienced, financial compensation comes immediately. 

No talk about “studying” what happened. 
No talk about “free education”. 

*Just cash *

MGM and Las Vegas shooting victims reach settlement of up to $800 million


----------



## Paul Essien

Joshua Brown, the next door neighbor of Botham Jean, and a prosecution witness against convicted white supremacist murderer/former cop Amber Guyger, was shot and killed late Friday night in Dallas, Texas.






The other witness who filmed the aftermath of Botham Jean's murder, a neighbor named Bunny..She also received death threats and she was fired from her job






.


----------



## Paul Essien

Trump says Black people built America,(and he is 100% correct). 

But guess what ?






*Trump is still a white supremacist. *

I don't give a fk how many black ppl he hugs. 

This is a voting tactic because he knows his black vote is tanking. But what he said is true. 

It would be a massive check mate if Trump gave ADOS (American descendants of Slaves) TANGIBLES just for us and no one else. It would dismantle the entire political system. He could write that executive order and drop the mic.. but that would only add fuel to the fire for those who THINK ADOS are Trump Supporters


----------



## katsteve2012

Paul Essien said:


> Trump says Black people built America,(and he is 100% correct).
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump is still a white supremacist. *
> 
> I don't give a fk how many black ppl he hugs.
> 
> This is a voting tactic because he knows his black vote is tanking. But what he said is true.
> 
> It would be a massive check mate if Trump gave ADOS (American descendants of Slaves) TANGIBLES just for us and no one else. It would dismantle the entire political system. He could write that executive order and drop the mic.. but that would only add fuel to the fire for those who THINK ADOS are Trump Supporters



His hugging and telling those people that they "built the country"was nothing but a photo op, and him counting on the fact that they will be ignorant enough to actually believe that he was sincere.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


 you have a sad hate filled life


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> When white or non-Black people are harmed or inconvenienced, financial compensation comes immediately.
> 
> No talk about “studying” what happened.
> No talk about “free education”.
> 
> *Just cash *
> 
> MGM and Las Vegas shooting victims reach settlement of up to $800 million





Paul Essien said:


> When white or non-Black people are harmed or inconvenienced, financial compensation comes immediately.
> 
> No talk about “studying” what happened.
> No talk about “free education”.
> 
> *Just cash *
> 
> MGM and Las Vegas shooting victims reach settlement of up to $800 million
> 
> You find one story like it happens frequently. Not all circumstances are alike.


----------



## SLAX

I have a question for you and other Black people on this thread.

I recently read a book by Dr. Lloyd Rudy (a white man) called "AFRICAN AMERICAN NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCES."
The Black people in the book who had died, went to hell for a short time and came back to life kept saying that it's mostly
White people in Hell. I mean, this was said so many times by Blacks who had this experience with after-life, that I started
to feel they are racists who have pre-set attitudes against Whites. Do you think it's fair for Black people to perpetuate this
notion that Hell is almost exclusive to White people?

Why are Blacks not called out on their racism in a book like "African American Near Death Experiences"?

We're all human beings. We're brothers and sisters under the skin. I wish we could stop the double standards.
Blacks are just as racist as everybody else.


----------



## katsteve2012

SLAX said:


> View attachment 283472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you and other Black people on this thread.
> 
> I recently read a book by Dr. Lloyd Rudy (a white man) called "AFRICAN AMERICAN NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCES."
> The Black people in the book who had died, went to hell for a short time and came back to life kept saying that it's mostly
> White people in Hell. I mean, this was said so many times by Blacks who had this experience with after-life, that I started
> to feel they are racists who have pre-set attitudes against Whites. Do you think it's fair for Black people to perpetuate this
> notion that Hell is almost exclusive to White people?
> 
> Why are Blacks not called out on their racism in a book like "African American Near Death Experiences"?
> 
> We're all human beings. We're brothers and sisters under the skin. I wish we could stop the double standards.
> Blacks are just as racist as everybody else.



What about the author of the book? The black people who shared their stories were HIS case studies.

He authored the book and got it published.
Not them.

So you think that all of them collectively conspired in a book written by a white author to unanimously make a case that hell(which no one knows for certain exists) is inhabited exclusively by white people?

Are you serious?


----------



## SLAX

katsteve2012 said:


> SLAX said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you and other Black people on this thread.
> 
> I recently read a book by Dr. Lloyd Rudy (a white man) called "AFRICAN AMERICAN NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCES."
> The Black people in the book who had died, went to hell for a short time and came back to life kept saying that it's mostly
> White people in Hell. I mean, this was said so many times by Blacks who had this experience with after-life, that I started
> to feel they are racists who have pre-set attitudes against Whites. Do you think it's fair for Black people to perpetuate this
> notion that Hell is almost exclusive to White people?
> 
> Why are Blacks not called out on their racism in a book like "African American Near Death Experiences"?
> 
> We're all human beings. We're brothers and sisters under the skin. I wish we could stop the double standards.
> Blacks are just as racist as everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the author of the book? The black people who shared their stories were HIS case studies.
> 
> He authored the book and got it published.
> Not them.
> 
> So you think that all of them collectively conspired in a book written by a white author to unanimously make a case that hell(which no one knows for certain exists) is inhabited exclusively by white people?
> 
> Are you serious?
Click to expand...



Forgive me if I offended you. But I've heard this accusation from Black people most of my life. They will say "You know all the Whites are going to hell!"
And then when I read this book, even the Gay Blacks went to heaven, but all the White people in the book seemed to be in hell. I know the doctor who studied this is a White man. But I can't get over the fact Black people have always made this accusation.  What a coincidence that it was confirmed while they were having near death experiences.


----------



## Paul Essien

SLAX said:


> View attachment 283472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you and other Black people on this thread.
> 
> I recently read a book by Dr. Lloyd Rudy (a white man) called "AFRICAN AMERICAN NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCES."
> The Black people in the book who had died, went to hell for a short time and came back to life kept saying that it's mostly
> White people in Hell. I mean, this was said so many times by Blacks who had this experience with after-life, that I started
> to feel they are racists who have pre-set attitudes against Whites. Do you think it's fair for Black people to perpetuate this
> notion that Hell is almost exclusive to White people?
> 
> Why are Blacks not called out on their racism in a book like "African American Near Death Experiences"?
> 
> We're all human beings. We're brothers and sisters under the skin. I wish we could stop the double standards.
> Blacks are just as racist as everybody else.


Maybe white people are from hell. When you look at the history of black people in relation to whites the logical answer would be yes.

Michael Bradley explains some of this in his book “The Iceman Inheritance”. Whites have just as much melanin as blacks do. What they don’t have are pigment-producing melanocytes that give them color. That’s why they have invented some pills called melanotan to give them permanent darker color so they don’t fry in the sun. 

Only a soul can make you a HUE-man and we use our pineal glands to connect with our souls. Black people have have compassion for their fellow beings. 

Black people could NEVER poison white ppl, starve them and drop bombs on them,  lynch them, raping them, oppress them, exploit them, shoot them, jail them, whip them, maim them, torture them, rob them, bomb them, segregate them, build highways and thruways to dislocate them, create SUN-DOWN towns for them, experimenting on them, discriminating against them, prohibit them, hold white ppl back and control them in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, 

We could not do that. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.

And here's the thing all of what I just mentioned is FUN to whites.

This is what even many black people don't understand  - Mistreating black people is FUN

This is why the joker get's so much air time










Because even though he's clown and laughing and joking...he's a cold blooded killer. 

The is why the joker get's so many movies about him because the joker is what a white supremacist is and how they act. It's a joke. It's fun. It's a laugh. That's the message of the movie.

That's why you hear all the anger about blacks in South Africa taken bk their land "What ? We can't mistreat black people ? That's outrageous !! How will get my fun ?"
*



*

So maybe we are in effect dealing with another species. History bears that witness. 

My father once said that "_Whites are products of what is known as involution. It is the opposite of evolution_."


----------



## katsteve2012

SLAX said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLAX said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you and other Black people on this thread.
> 
> I recently read a book by Dr. Lloyd Rudy (a white man) called "AFRICAN AMERICAN NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCES."
> The Black people in the book who had died, went to hell for a short time and came back to life kept saying that it's mostly
> White people in Hell. I mean, this was said so many times by Blacks who had this experience with after-life, that I started
> to feel they are racists who have pre-set attitudes against Whites. Do you think it's fair for Black people to perpetuate this
> notion that Hell is almost exclusive to White people?
> 
> Why are Blacks not called out on their racism in a book like "African American Near Death Experiences"?
> 
> We're all human beings. We're brothers and sisters under the skin. I wish we could stop the double standards.
> Blacks are just as racist as everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the author of the book? The black people who shared their stories were HIS case studies.
> 
> He authored the book and got it published.
> Not them.
> 
> So you think that all of them collectively conspired in a book written by a white author to unanimously make a case that hell(which no one knows for certain exists) is inhabited exclusively by white people?
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if I offended you. But I've heard this accusation from Black people most of my life. They will say "You know all the Whites are going to hell!"
> And then when I read this book, even the Gay Blacks went to heaven, but all the White people in the book seemed to be in hell. I know the doctor who studied this is a White man. But I can't get over the fact Black people have always made this accusation.  What a coincidence that it was confirmed while they were having near death experiences.
Click to expand...


I'm not offended...amused is more accurate.

It is not a documented fact that heaven or hell even exist.....and referencing two entities that possibly do not,  as a barometer for measuring what you think is racism, as well as an obscure book about the near death experiences of 25 random black people out of millions, is kind of out there.

Maybe you are searching for racism anywhere that you can look?

Why would you even be interested in the near death experiences of black people specifically?


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
Click to expand...

*I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.* 

You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.

Pathetic


All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from. 

*Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. 
*


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
Click to expand...

First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Third Party said:


> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.


This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.

White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.

Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.


----------



## AveryJarhman

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
Click to expand...


----------



## Third Party

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
Click to expand...

BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
Click to expand...


She is correct. 100 percent correct.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
Click to expand...


YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.

You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.


----------



## IM2

SLAX said:


> View attachment 283472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you and other Black people on this thread.
> 
> I recently read a book by Dr. Lloyd Rudy (a white man) called "AFRICAN AMERICAN NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCES."
> The Black people in the book who had died, went to hell for a short time and came back to life kept saying that it's mostly
> White people in Hell. I mean, this was said so many times by Blacks who had this experience with after-life, that I started
> to feel they are racists who have pre-set attitudes against Whites. Do you think it's fair for Black people to perpetuate this
> notion that Hell is almost exclusive to White people?
> 
> Why are Blacks not called out on their racism in a book like "African American Near Death Experiences"?
> 
> We're all human beings. We're brothers and sisters under the skin. I wish we could stop the double standards.
> Blacks are just as racist as everybody else.



Let me once again quote/paraphrase the tremendous words of Brother Paul Essen.

_*The fact is when black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can saying black people (as a group) are racist makes sense.

If black people (who are PLACED BY WHITE PEOPLE at the BOTTOM of the RACIAL hierarchy) can be racist, what does that make the white people who created/invented/continue/enjoy the system/hierarchy that benefits them at the expense of everyone else*_

Now come back and ask that question when you see 400 years of blacks doing that to whites.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
Click to expand...


Thousands of blacks died in the civil war and millions of blacks died in slavery, escaping from slavery and resisting slavery. Millions more died resisting whitey's national system of apartheid. The question, the real one, is how many more blacks must die before whites like you quit?


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is correct. 100 percent correct.
Click to expand...

Nobody is 100% correct-especially her! And you are just a guesser.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
Click to expand...

What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Third Party said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
Click to expand...

It is obvious that I know more about it than you if for no other reason than even if my last paragraph was 75% incorrect, the first two paragraphs are accurate and can be verified although that is not how the veracity of statements made are measured.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Third Party said:


> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.


Why is it that the people who are the most ignorant of a particular subject are the ones screaming the loudest and making false accusations and projecting their own short-comings and fears onto others?

No one has to be a mind reader to be able to sum up what you are (or more accurately aren't) about.  There are industry standards and best practices for accessing and evaluating situations and individuals such as yourself.  If you had any professional knowledge you'd know that is not "guessing".

Lastly, what exactly is a "guesser"?  I can infer from the manner in which you're using the term what you probably intend it to mean, but your comments here have indicated that if anyone here is a "guesser" that would be you since your postings have "amateur" written all over them.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is correct. 100 percent correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is 100% correct-especially her! And you are just a guesser.
Click to expand...

On this matter she is 100 percent correct. I've guessed nothing. You're just a weak white man unable to deal with the fact that the story of America those like you made up is fiction.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
Click to expand...

I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.


----------



## irosie91

I grew up in the sixties/seventies. -------the idiot pseudo intellectualism exhibited by IM2  and NewsVine is nothing new.    As I noted earlier----lots of it was galvanized
by the fine work of  W E B Dubois ---which became mainstay reading for disaffected
adolescent blacks who were not intellectually prepared to handle it..     After that we
got the horrors of the descendants of HIP HOP music in the form of ghastly vulgar RAP


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
Click to expand...


I thought  "niggardly"   means something like  "stingy"  (as with money)     I have no idea as to the etymology of the word.      What are  "white man's laws, philosophy,
mores and standards"  ??      It seems to me that all people from all ethnic groups
living in the USA  face a variety of  cultural norms.   The population of this country is very diverse


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
Click to expand...

That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> 
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
Click to expand...


That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.


----------



## Third Party

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is obvious that I know more about it than you if for no other reason than even if my last paragraph was 75% incorrect, the first two paragraphs are accurate and can be verified although that is not how the veracity of statements made are measured.
Click to expand...

You don't what I know or where I've been. Try asking questions-you will learn and know even more.


----------



## Third Party

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the people who are the most ignorant of a particular subject are the ones screaming the loudest and making false accusations and projecting their own short-comings and fears onto others?
> 
> No one has to be a mind reader to be able to sum up what you are (or more accurately aren't) about.  There are industry standards and best practices for accessing and evaluating situations and individuals such as yourself.  If you had any professional knowledge you'd know that is not "guessing".
> 
> Lastly, what exactly is a "guesser"?  I can infer from the manner in which you're using the term what you probably intend it to mean, but your comments here have indicated that if anyone here is a "guesser" that would be you since your postings have "amateur" written all over them.
Click to expand...

So you consider yourself an elitest poster with your pontifications about others-way to stereotype! What you post are guesses because they CAN'T be factually backed up. Industry standards and best practices? You sound like one of those useless mandatory company learning sessions we had at work-much ado about nothing.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is correct. 100 percent correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is 100% correct-especially her! And you are just a guesser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On this matter she is 100 percent correct. I've guessed nothing. You're just a weak white man unable to deal with the fact that the story of America those like you made up is fiction.
Click to expand...

And yet THAT is what we live and you are insignificant


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
Click to expand...

So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.


----------



## Third Party

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> 
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought  "niggardly"   means something like  "stingy"  (as with money)     I have no idea as to the etymology of the word.      What are  "white man's laws, philosophy,
> mores and standards"  ??      It seems to me that all people from all ethnic groups
> living in the USA  face a variety of  cultural norms.   The population of this country is very diverse
Click to expand...

It means both, and he just hates whites-even though he probably has white blood.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
Click to expand...

I had a black boss-he liked me and I liked him. I was boss to blacks-I liked them and they liked me. You are the only one who does not like me.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
Click to expand...

Your anger is last century. You are not  thinking next century.  And I am not telling you what to do. Part of what keeps us all living a better life is our keeping technically proficient. We are losing that. However we have many tech ideas from the past that has not been used or slowly being released. You see though our issues with at least several military, science and private corporation issues today. We have a new class 15 billion dollar aircraft carrier that has been circling the waters with a skeleton crew for a few years which has many technical problems and we are building more just like it as one example. You are looking at relations and things as white and black. I am looking at this as fiefdoms of power. And black people are part of it. I want some cities obliterated. I want an area I lived in obliterated. And yes, the yellow man is telling you....Who's your daddy!! Because those big tough NBA men bent over to the Chinese. And they is you


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your anger is last century. You are not  thinking next century.  And I am not telling you what to do. Part of what keeps us all living a better life is our keeping technically proficient. We are losing that. However we have many tech ideas from the past that has not been used or slowly being released. You see though our issues with at least several military, science and private corporation issues today. We have a new class 15 billion dollar aircraft carrier that has been circling the waters with a skeleton crew for a few years which has many technical problems and we are building more just like it as one example. You are looking at relations and things as white and black. I am looking at this as fiefdoms of power. And black people are part of it. I want some cities obliterated. I want an area I lived in obliterated. And yes, the yellow man is telling you....Who's your daddy!! Because those big tough NBA men bent over to the Chinese. And they is you
Click to expand...


White racism exists in this century. I don't play in the NBA and our nation bent to the Chinese when they started borrowing from them.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a black boss-he liked me and I liked him. I was boss to blacks-I liked them and they liked me. You are the only one who does not like me.
Click to expand...


You are a classic example of modern racism.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought  "niggardly"   means something like  "stingy"  (as with money)     I have no idea as to the etymology of the word.      What are  "white man's laws, philosophy,
> mores and standards"  ??      It seems to me that all people from all ethnic groups
> living in the USA  face a variety of  cultural norms.   The population of this country is very diverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means both, and he just hates whites-even though he probably has white blood.
Click to expand...


The classic white racist argument. I hate whites because I don't like whites who are racist.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

So is pretending to be a black poster on a message board the Internet equivalent of wearing blackface?

Mammy!


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your anger is last century. You are not  thinking next century.  And I am not telling you what to do. Part of what keeps us all living a better life is our keeping technically proficient. We are losing that. However we have many tech ideas from the past that has not been used or slowly being released. You see though our issues with at least several military, science and private corporation issues today. We have a new class 15 billion dollar aircraft carrier that has been circling the waters with a skeleton crew for a few years which has many technical problems and we are building more just like it as one example. You are looking at relations and things as white and black. I am looking at this as fiefdoms of power. And black people are part of it. I want some cities obliterated. I want an area I lived in obliterated. And yes, the yellow man is telling you....Who's your daddy!! Because those big tough NBA men bent over to the Chinese. And they is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White racism exists in this century. I don't play in the NBA and our nation bent to the Chinese when they started borrowing from them.
Click to expand...

Those NBA players are role models to many African Americans. So are entertainers. Those yellow people you may call racists when they take over. But they won't allow you to type your views of them on forums like this when it happens.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your anger is last century. You are not  thinking next century.  And I am not telling you what to do. Part of what keeps us all living a better life is our keeping technically proficient. We are losing that. However we have many tech ideas from the past that has not been used or slowly being released. You see though our issues with at least several military, science and private corporation issues today. We have a new class 15 billion dollar aircraft carrier that has been circling the waters with a skeleton crew for a few years which has many technical problems and we are building more just like it as one example. You are looking at relations and things as white and black. I am looking at this as fiefdoms of power. And black people are part of it. I want some cities obliterated. I want an area I lived in obliterated. And yes, the yellow man is telling you....Who's your daddy!! Because those big tough NBA men bent over to the Chinese. And they is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White racism exists in this century. I don't play in the NBA and our nation bent to the Chinese when they started borrowing from them.
Click to expand...

Excellent! But don't forget black racism!


----------



## P@triot

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.


Just one small problem snowflake. Statistics show that more white people are shot by officer than black people. _Oops_.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a black boss-he liked me and I liked him. I was boss to blacks-I liked them and they liked me. You are the only one who does not like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a classic example of modern racism.
Click to expand...

Care to explain that-if you CAN?


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought  "niggardly"   means something like  "stingy"  (as with money)     I have no idea as to the etymology of the word.      What are  "white man's laws, philosophy,
> mores and standards"  ??      It seems to me that all people from all ethnic groups
> living in the USA  face a variety of  cultural norms.   The population of this country is very diverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means both, and he just hates whites-even though he probably has white blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The classic white racist argument. I hate whites because I don't like whites who are racist.
Click to expand...

And yet you say they ALL are! Do you hate yourself?


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> 
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
Click to expand...


I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.


----------



## Third Party

CrusaderFrank said:


> So is pretending to be a black poster on a message board the Internet equivalent of wearing blackface?
> 
> Mammy!


WoW! Food for thought.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
Click to expand...

But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a black boss-he liked me and I liked him. I was boss to blacks-I liked them and they liked me. You are the only one who does not like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a classic example of modern racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to explain that-if you CAN?
Click to expand...

You're a racist but you come with the minimizing story of but I  have black friends. It's a prime example of modern racism or as described by Eduardo Bonilla-Silva, colorblind racism.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I don't care if you have rage. Second, I don't have guilt about ANYTHING. Third, I love how blacks tell whites they don't understand blacks, but then the blacks say they understand whites. Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
Click to expand...

Pissy-did you learn a new word-and they said you people could not be taught. A sister dissected-I sent her packing and have not heard from her since-can you say "avoidance"? Surviving involves breathing-not a skill set to be bragging about. I don't pretend-I instruct-you don't know anything about whiteness-let me know if you want to learn.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a black boss-he liked me and I liked him. I was boss to blacks-I liked them and they liked me. You are the only one who does not like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a classic example of modern racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to explain that-if you CAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist but you come with the minimizing story of but I  have black friends. It's a prime example of modern racism or as described by Eduardo Bonilla-Silva, colorblind racism.
Click to expand...

So now racism is color blind? There goes white racism! The blacks I supervised were not friends-couldn't be-but we appreciated each other.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.
Click to expand...


Don't bring that bullshit here son. You whites here argue with us daily about black people. You dispute every word we say, even as we are black like your fucked up racist white views of blacks worldwide are the authoritative and only view. We have been the recipient of 400 years of a white racist belief that has been applied worldwide. We have gone to schools and learned history as recorded by whites and the philosophy of whites which led to the modern ideas of today. Yet after learning these thing we are not supposed to understand how whites think. So tell me something about an African philosopher during the same time as Kant, or Hume, or Rousseau , Thoreau, Locke, John Stuart Mill, Adam Smith, any of the founders, De Tocqueville, etc.

We blacks had to learn all that while nobody white knows anything about great African minds. You ignorantly believe blacks were running around stupid until whitey showed up and any attempt by us to show different one of you\ c------s come off with that we wuz kangs and shit dindu nuffin white boy bullshit.

So maybe you just fall back, because this shit whites like you try with me every time you get told how you know nothing about blacks has gone way past my last nerve.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU care and you feel guilt. That's what drives your defense of white racism. And you are scared of blacks deciding to do to you what was done to us. Your every word drips with that fear.
> 
> You don't know anything about being black. We are educated in a white controlled educational system. You miss this reality in your white racist forever attempt to try turning things around while you try to gaslight.
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pissy-did you learn a new word-and they said you people could not be taught. A sister dissected-I sent her packing and have not heard from her since-can you say "avoidance"? Surviving involves breathing-not a skill set to be bragging about. I don't pretend-I instruct-you don't know anything about whiteness-let me know if you want to learn.
Click to expand...

Newsvine chewed you up and she's not the one to continue arguing with an idiot. I know more about whites than you do about blacks and there is nothing you can teach me.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a black boss-he liked me and I liked him. I was boss to blacks-I liked them and they liked me. You are the only one who does not like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a classic example of modern racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to explain that-if you CAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist but you come with the minimizing story of but I  have black friends. It's a prime example of modern racism or as described by Eduardo Bonilla-Silva, colorblind racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now racism is color blind? There goes white racism! The blacks I supervised were not friends-couldn't be-but we appreciated each other.
Click to expand...


Well it is apparent that you are ignorant. So go type the words colorblind racism in a search engine then do some reading.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bring that bullshit here son. You whites here argue with us daily about black people. You dispute every word we say, even as we are black like your fucked up racist white views of blacks worldwide are the authoritative and only view. We have been the recipient of 400 years of a white racist belief that has been applied worldwide. We have gone to schools and learned history as recorded by whites and the philosophy of whites which led to the modern ideas of today. Yet after learning these thing we are not supposed to understand how whites think. So tell me something about an African philosopher during the same time as Kant, or Hume, or Rousseau , Thoreau, Locke, John Stuart Mill, Adam Smith, any of the founders, De Tocqueville, etc.
> 
> We blacks had to learn all that while nobody white knows anything about great African minds. You ignorantly believe blacks were running around stupid until whitey showed up and any attempt by us to show different one of you\ c------s come off with that we wuz kangs and shit dindu nuffin white boy bullshit.
> 
> So maybe you just fall back, because this shit whites like you try with me every time you get told how you know nothing about blacks has gone way past my last nerve.
Click to expand...

First, you have no nerve-you resort to name calling when losing an argument-ALL of them. You said great African minds-that is an oxymoron. And whites did help blacks learn things and civilize themselves somewhat-I don't know why you aren't more grateful. And I now believe, thanks to you, that whites DO know more about blacks than blacks do about whites.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pissy-did you learn a new word-and they said you people could not be taught. A sister dissected-I sent her packing and have not heard from her since-can you say "avoidance"? Surviving involves breathing-not a skill set to be bragging about. I don't pretend-I instruct-you don't know anything about whiteness-let me know if you want to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newsvine chewed you up and she's not the one to continue arguing with an idiot. I know more about whites than you do about blacks and there is nothing you can teach me.
Click to expand...

Nobody CAN teach you anything because you are unwilling to learn. Newsvine-did not know her name-thank you.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a black boss-he liked me and I liked him. I was boss to blacks-I liked them and they liked me. You are the only one who does not like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a classic example of modern racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to explain that-if you CAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist but you come with the minimizing story of but I  have black friends. It's a prime example of modern racism or as described by Eduardo Bonilla-Silva, colorblind racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now racism is color blind? There goes white racism! The blacks I supervised were not friends-couldn't be-but we appreciated each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it is apparent that you are ignorant. So go type the words colorblind racism in a search engine then do some reading.
Click to expand...

Color blind racism is self defining-no color involved. Racism would then refer to Poles and Russians, or Dominicans and Puerto Ricans or Apache and Seminole. And I have seen racism in each.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Third Party said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is obvious that I know more about it than you if for no other reason than even if my last paragraph was 75% incorrect, the first two paragraphs are accurate and can be verified although that is not how the veracity of statements made are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't what I know or where I've been. Try asking questions-you will learn and know even more.
Click to expand...

I'm not interested in knowing you.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Third Party said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the people who are the most ignorant of a particular subject are the ones screaming the loudest and making false accusations and projecting their own short-comings and fears onto others?
> 
> No one has to be a mind reader to be able to sum up what you are (or more accurately aren't) about.  There are industry standards and best practices for accessing and evaluating situations and individuals such as yourself.  If you had any professional knowledge you'd know that is not "guessing".
> 
> Lastly, what exactly is a "guesser"?  I can infer from the manner in which you're using the term what you probably intend it to mean, but your comments here have indicated that if anyone here is a "guesser" that would be you since your postings have "amateur" written all over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you consider yourself an elitest poster with your pontifications about others-way to stereotype! What you post are guesses because they CAN'T be factually backed up. Industry standards and best practices? You sound like one of those useless mandatory company learning sessions we had at work-much ado about nothing.
Click to expand...

What I consider myself are things that I actually am.  Not just because I say so, but because I've met the standards and requirements set by others which qualify me as an "expert" of sorts on particular topics.  That is not elitest, that is fact and this is just one example of one of those areas in which black people have had to learn to navigate white society if we want to accomplish certain things.  

The fact that you don't understand this to the point that you feel comfortable trying to denigrate strangers on the internet whom you know nothing about other than we are members of a race you obviously consider inferior (otherwise you wouldn't be arguing the side of this argument that you are) says plenty about you.  

Yep industry standards and best practices to achieve the desired results.  Don't tell me you don't understand even that?


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what assimilation is. It started from Englamd but it has changed. Anyway you are think like checkers with the white man. You need to think like chess with the yellow man. He will be your boss soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is assimilation and I don't listen to white men telling me how I should think.  For some reason everybody else is going to be our boss according to saltine logic. Mexicans, asians, whites. How about we become the boss? But whites like you are scared of that. This is why you have compensated all races here you have done wrong but blacks. Because if you do that, whites lose all trade with African nations and blacks control the American and world economy. You don't want to play chess white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your anger is last century. You are not  thinking next century.  And I am not telling you what to do. Part of what keeps us all living a better life is our keeping technically proficient. We are losing that. However we have many tech ideas from the past that has not been used or slowly being released. You see though our issues with at least several military, science and private corporation issues today. We have a new class 15 billion dollar aircraft carrier that has been circling the waters with a skeleton crew for a few years which has many technical problems and we are building more just like it as one example. You are looking at relations and things as white and black. I am looking at this as fiefdoms of power. And black people are part of it. I want some cities obliterated. I want an area I lived in obliterated. And yes, the yellow man is telling you....Who's your daddy!! Because those big tough NBA men bent over to the Chinese. And they is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White racism exists in this century. I don't play in the NBA and our nation bent to the Chinese when they started borrowing from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those NBA players are role models to many African Americans. So are entertainers. Those yellow people you may call racists when they take over. But they won't allow you to type your views of them on forums like this when it happens.
Click to expand...


Those NBA players and entertainers are role models to people of all races. You know nothing about black people. Stop trying to tell a black man what is and isn't for blacks.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bring that bullshit here son. You whites here argue with us daily about black people. You dispute every word we say, even as we are black like your fucked up racist white views of blacks worldwide are the authoritative and only view. We have been the recipient of 400 years of a white racist belief that has been applied worldwide. We have gone to schools and learned history as recorded by whites and the philosophy of whites which led to the modern ideas of today. Yet after learning these thing we are not supposed to understand how whites think. So tell me something about an African philosopher during the same time as Kant, or Hume, or Rousseau , Thoreau, Locke, John Stuart Mill, Adam Smith, any of the founders, De Tocqueville, etc.
> 
> We blacks had to learn all that while nobody white knows anything about great African minds. You ignorantly believe blacks were running around stupid until whitey showed up and any attempt by us to show different one of you\ c------s come off with that we wuz kangs and shit dindu nuffin white boy bullshit.
> 
> So maybe you just fall back, because this shit whites like you try with me every time you get told how you know nothing about blacks has gone way past my last nerve.
Click to expand...

All of those white women on TV are telling you what to do.  Irish ones....Jewish ones....Hispanic ones...All of them. Wait, the white female  entertainers also! You may be macho but you are deballed macho!


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bring that bullshit here son. You whites here argue with us daily about black people. You dispute every word we say, even as we are black like your fucked up racist white views of blacks worldwide are the authoritative and only view. We have been the recipient of 400 years of a white racist belief that has been applied worldwide. We have gone to schools and learned history as recorded by whites and the philosophy of whites which led to the modern ideas of today. Yet after learning these thing we are not supposed to understand how whites think. So tell me something about an African philosopher during the same time as Kant, or Hume, or Rousseau , Thoreau, Locke, John Stuart Mill, Adam Smith, any of the founders, De Tocqueville, etc.
> 
> We blacks had to learn all that while nobody white knows anything about great African minds. You ignorantly believe blacks were running around stupid until whitey showed up and any attempt by us to show different one of you\ c------s come off with that we wuz kangs and shit dindu nuffin white boy bullshit.
> 
> So maybe you just fall back, because this shit whites like you try with me every time you get told how you know nothing about blacks has gone way past my last nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of those white women on TV are telling you what to do.  Irish ones....Jewish ones....Hispanic ones...All of them. Wait, the white female  entertainers also! You may be macho but you are deballed macho!
Click to expand...


No they aren't. Don't concern yourself with my balls junior.


----------



## Third Party

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither understands the other, and therein lies the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is obvious that I know more about it than you if for no other reason than even if my last paragraph was 75% incorrect, the first two paragraphs are accurate and can be verified although that is not how the veracity of statements made are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't what I know or where I've been. Try asking questions-you will learn and know even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not interested in knowing you.
Click to expand...

Don't worry-your're not old enough and if IM2 is your mentor, you are in bad shape.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bring that bullshit here son. You whites here argue with us daily about black people. You dispute every word we say, even as we are black like your fucked up racist white views of blacks worldwide are the authoritative and only view. We have been the recipient of 400 years of a white racist belief that has been applied worldwide. We have gone to schools and learned history as recorded by whites and the philosophy of whites which led to the modern ideas of today. Yet after learning these thing we are not supposed to understand how whites think. So tell me something about an African philosopher during the same time as Kant, or Hume, or Rousseau , Thoreau, Locke, John Stuart Mill, Adam Smith, any of the founders, De Tocqueville, etc.
> 
> We blacks had to learn all that while nobody white knows anything about great African minds. You ignorantly believe blacks were running around stupid until whitey showed up and any attempt by us to show different one of you\ c------s come off with that we wuz kangs and shit dindu nuffin white boy bullshit.
> 
> So maybe you just fall back, because this shit whites like you try with me every time you get told how you know nothing about blacks has gone way past my last nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of those white women on TV are telling you what to do.  Irish ones....Jewish ones....Hispanic ones...All of them. Wait, the white female  entertainers also! You may be macho but you are deballed macho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't. Don't concern yourself with my balls junior.
Click to expand...

They are your masters. Now go lick their boots. White boys know their balls have been removed. You just don't realize it. They use you as muscle. While they stay way in the back where it is safe. Saul Alinsky knew what he was doing.


----------



## Third Party

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the people who are the most ignorant of a particular subject are the ones screaming the loudest and making false accusations and projecting their own short-comings and fears onto others?
> 
> No one has to be a mind reader to be able to sum up what you are (or more accurately aren't) about.  There are industry standards and best practices for accessing and evaluating situations and individuals such as yourself.  If you had any professional knowledge you'd know that is not "guessing".
> 
> Lastly, what exactly is a "guesser"?  I can infer from the manner in which you're using the term what you probably intend it to mean, but your comments here have indicated that if anyone here is a "guesser" that would be you since your postings have "amateur" written all over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you consider yourself an elitest poster with your pontifications about others-way to stereotype! What you post are guesses because they CAN'T be factually backed up. Industry standards and best practices? You sound like one of those useless mandatory company learning sessions we had at work-much ado about nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I consider myself are things that I actually am.  Not just because I say so, but because I've met the standards and requirements set by others which qualify me as an "expert" of sorts on particular topics.  That is not elitest, that is fact and this is just one example of one of those areas in which black people have had to learn to navigate white society if we want to accomplish certain things.
> 
> The fact that you don't understand this to the point that you feel comfortable trying to denigrate strangers on the internet whom you know nothing about other than we are members of a race you obviously consider inferior (otherwise you wouldn't be arguing the side of this argument that you are) says plenty about you.
> 
> Yep industry standards and best practices to achieve the desired results.  Don't tell me you don't understand even that?
Click to expand...

Those are inadequate tools for dealing in message boards. Experience and poise are better. And I do understand your attempt to live up to expectations, but throwing out workplace buzz words won't cut it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Third Party said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> 
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is obvious that I know more about it than you if for no other reason than even if my last paragraph was 75% incorrect, the first two paragraphs are accurate and can be verified although that is not how the veracity of statements made are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't what I know or where I've been. Try asking questions-you will learn and know even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not interested in knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry-your're not old enough and if IM2 is your mentor, you are in bad shape.
Click to expand...

Have you ever heard the expression that it's better to be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Third Party said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the people who are the most ignorant of a particular subject are the ones screaming the loudest and making false accusations and projecting their own short-comings and fears onto others?
> 
> No one has to be a mind reader to be able to sum up what you are (or more accurately aren't) about.  There are industry standards and best practices for accessing and evaluating situations and individuals such as yourself.  If you had any professional knowledge you'd know that is not "guessing".
> 
> Lastly, what exactly is a "guesser"?  I can infer from the manner in which you're using the term what you probably intend it to mean, but your comments here have indicated that if anyone here is a "guesser" that would be you since your postings have "amateur" written all over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you consider yourself an elitest poster with your pontifications about others-way to stereotype! What you post are guesses because they CAN'T be factually backed up. Industry standards and best practices? You sound like one of those useless mandatory company learning sessions we had at work-much ado about nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I consider myself are things that I actually am.  Not just because I say so, but because I've met the standards and requirements set by others which qualify me as an "expert" of sorts on particular topics.  That is not elitest, that is fact and this is just one example of one of those areas in which black people have had to learn to navigate white society if we want to accomplish certain things.
> 
> The fact that you don't understand this to the point that you feel comfortable trying to denigrate strangers on the internet whom you know nothing about other than we are members of a race you obviously consider inferior (otherwise you wouldn't be arguing the side of this argument that you are) says plenty about you.
> 
> Yep industry standards and best practices to achieve the desired results.  Don't tell me you don't understand even that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are inadequate tools for dealing in message boards. Experience and poise are better. And I do understand your attempt to live up to expectations, but throwing out workplace buzz words won't cut it.
Click to expand...

Well that's what makes me a professional and you, well something else.  More like a useful tool.


----------



## Third Party

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I know more about it than you if for no other reason than even if my last paragraph was 75% incorrect, the first two paragraphs are accurate and can be verified although that is not how the veracity of statements made are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't what I know or where I've been. Try asking questions-you will learn and know even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not interested in knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry-your're not old enough and if IM2 is your mentor, you are in bad shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever heard the expression that it's better to be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt?
Click to expand...

Heard it-but like most things, it is relative.


----------



## Third Party

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are! If you don't know me, how do you know what I care about or dislike? Or is it the blacks read white minds so you know everything? You are just a second rate guesser-you don't know anything because your mind is closed. Fear? The day I fear you is the day dogs marry cats-do you know what niggardly originally meant? Cowardly. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the people who are the most ignorant of a particular subject are the ones screaming the loudest and making false accusations and projecting their own short-comings and fears onto others?
> 
> No one has to be a mind reader to be able to sum up what you are (or more accurately aren't) about.  There are industry standards and best practices for accessing and evaluating situations and individuals such as yourself.  If you had any professional knowledge you'd know that is not "guessing".
> 
> Lastly, what exactly is a "guesser"?  I can infer from the manner in which you're using the term what you probably intend it to mean, but your comments here have indicated that if anyone here is a "guesser" that would be you since your postings have "amateur" written all over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you consider yourself an elitest poster with your pontifications about others-way to stereotype! What you post are guesses because they CAN'T be factually backed up. Industry standards and best practices? You sound like one of those useless mandatory company learning sessions we had at work-much ado about nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I consider myself are things that I actually am.  Not just because I say so, but because I've met the standards and requirements set by others which qualify me as an "expert" of sorts on particular topics.  That is not elitest, that is fact and this is just one example of one of those areas in which black people have had to learn to navigate white society if we want to accomplish certain things.
> 
> The fact that you don't understand this to the point that you feel comfortable trying to denigrate strangers on the internet whom you know nothing about other than we are members of a race you obviously consider inferior (otherwise you wouldn't be arguing the side of this argument that you are) says plenty about you.
> 
> Yep industry standards and best practices to achieve the desired results.  Don't tell me you don't understand even that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are inadequate tools for dealing in message boards. Experience and poise are better. And I do understand your attempt to live up to expectations, but throwing out workplace buzz words won't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what makes me a professional and you, well something else.  More like a useful tool.
Click to expand...

 Anyone who works and gets paid is a professional. Do you clean toilets?


----------



## MaryL

I read about all those disgusted black liberals  that want to kick poor whites beggars asses. The poor white ones living in tents  on the streets. But then there this thing...the avalanche of cheap workers from Mexico that take jobs that came here illegally. I have seen entire industries vanish in the last 30 years. Not feeling the pain about illegal immigration. Jesus, my Grandparents managed to immigrate legally.


----------



## IM2

Oddball said:


> View attachment 284128


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bring that bullshit here son. You whites here argue with us daily about black people. You dispute every word we say, even as we are black like your fucked up racist white views of blacks worldwide are the authoritative and only view. We have been the recipient of 400 years of a white racist belief that has been applied worldwide. We have gone to schools and learned history as recorded by whites and the philosophy of whites which led to the modern ideas of today. Yet after learning these thing we are not supposed to understand how whites think. So tell me something about an African philosopher during the same time as Kant, or Hume, or Rousseau , Thoreau, Locke, John Stuart Mill, Adam Smith, any of the founders, De Tocqueville, etc.
> 
> We blacks had to learn all that while nobody white knows anything about great African minds. You ignorantly believe blacks were running around stupid until whitey showed up and any attempt by us to show different one of you\ c------s come off with that we wuz kangs and shit dindu nuffin white boy bullshit.
> 
> So maybe you just fall back, because this shit whites like you try with me every time you get told how you know nothing about blacks has gone way past my last nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, you have no nerve-you resort to name calling when losing an argument-ALL of them. You said great African minds-that is an oxymoron. And whites did help blacks learn things and civilize themselves somewhat-I don't know why you aren't more grateful. And I now believe, thanks to you, that whites DO know more about blacks than blacks do about whites.
Click to expand...


I resort to name calling because it's a linguistic tool to make you understand the disdain I have for your arguments. Whites did not help blacks learn anything or civilize anyone. You are truly ignorant.  I do know more about whites than you do about blacks. I've shown it here at USMB. And you have acted in the typical manner of a person affected by white fragility.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what that word meant and you know I am right about every word I said. You're low IQ racist white trash. We grow up having to learn the white mans laws, philosophy, mores and standards. That's what assimilation is you dumb SOB. Deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pissy-did you learn a new word-and they said you people could not be taught. A sister dissected-I sent her packing and have not heard from her since-can you say "avoidance"? Surviving involves breathing-not a skill set to be bragging about. I don't pretend-I instruct-you don't know anything about whiteness-let me know if you want to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newsvine chewed you up and she's not the one to continue arguing with an idiot. I know more about whites than you do about blacks and there is nothing you can teach me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody CAN teach you anything because you are unwilling to learn. Newsvine-did not know her name-thank you.
Click to expand...


Newsvine is not her name. You can't teach those that know more than you do.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the people who are the most ignorant of a particular subject are the ones screaming the loudest and making false accusations and projecting their own short-comings and fears onto others?
> 
> No one has to be a mind reader to be able to sum up what you are (or more accurately aren't) about.  There are industry standards and best practices for accessing and evaluating situations and individuals such as yourself.  If you had any professional knowledge you'd know that is not "guessing".
> 
> Lastly, what exactly is a "guesser"?  I can infer from the manner in which you're using the term what you probably intend it to mean, but your comments here have indicated that if anyone here is a "guesser" that would be you since your postings have "amateur" written all over them.
> 
> 
> 
> So you consider yourself an elitest poster with your pontifications about others-way to stereotype! What you post are guesses because they CAN'T be factually backed up. Industry standards and best practices? You sound like one of those useless mandatory company learning sessions we had at work-much ado about nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I consider myself are things that I actually am.  Not just because I say so, but because I've met the standards and requirements set by others which qualify me as an "expert" of sorts on particular topics.  That is not elitest, that is fact and this is just one example of one of those areas in which black people have had to learn to navigate white society if we want to accomplish certain things.
> 
> The fact that you don't understand this to the point that you feel comfortable trying to denigrate strangers on the internet whom you know nothing about other than we are members of a race you obviously consider inferior (otherwise you wouldn't be arguing the side of this argument that you are) says plenty about you.
> 
> Yep industry standards and best practices to achieve the desired results.  Don't tell me you don't understand even that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are inadequate tools for dealing in message boards. Experience and poise are better. And I do understand your attempt to live up to expectations, but throwing out workplace buzz words won't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what makes me a professional and you, well something else.  More like a useful tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who works and gets paid is a professional. Do you clean toilets?
Click to expand...


No, a professional is a person that has documented and certifiable skills acquired through training, education, or both. Those working without such credentials are called laymen. You don't set the standards for message boards son. When you debate having a mastery of fact is essential. You don't have that. You're just a racist troll in a place where white supremacists have free reign.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> 
> 
> But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bring that bullshit here son. You whites here argue with us daily about black people. You dispute every word we say, even as we are black like your fucked up racist white views of blacks worldwide are the authoritative and only view. We have been the recipient of 400 years of a white racist belief that has been applied worldwide. We have gone to schools and learned history as recorded by whites and the philosophy of whites which led to the modern ideas of today. Yet after learning these thing we are not supposed to understand how whites think. So tell me something about an African philosopher during the same time as Kant, or Hume, or Rousseau , Thoreau, Locke, John Stuart Mill, Adam Smith, any of the founders, De Tocqueville, etc.
> 
> We blacks had to learn all that while nobody white knows anything about great African minds. You ignorantly believe blacks were running around stupid until whitey showed up and any attempt by us to show different one of you\ c------s come off with that we wuz kangs and shit dindu nuffin white boy bullshit.
> 
> So maybe you just fall back, because this shit whites like you try with me every time you get told how you know nothing about blacks has gone way past my last nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of those white women on TV are telling you what to do.  Irish ones....Jewish ones....Hispanic ones...All of them. Wait, the white female  entertainers also! You may be macho but you are deballed macho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't. Don't concern yourself with my balls junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your masters. Now go lick their boots. White boys know their balls have been removed. You just don't realize it. They use you as muscle. While they stay way in the back where it is safe. Saul Alinsky knew what he was doing.
Click to expand...

What I  realize is that you're another dumb ass white who think that by mere measure of having pink skin and a case of historical amnesia think they are the absolute authority. I know what time it is son. I knew what time it was when you whites started borrowing from China. So go talk crazy to someone else.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a false statement if for no oher reason than this.  Black people, if they want to accomplish certain things in life, are required to learn how to navigate white society.  In order to do so you have to understand things like 1) what makes white people VERY uncomfortable and how to avoid those things, 2) how to deal with social/economic envy, 3) how not to alienate others who may be afraid and/or intimidated by you, also whe to just throw in the towel, how to protect your legal rights etc.
> 
> White people on the other hand, NEVER EVER have to deal with black people in any way, shape form or fashion if they so choose.  They can live in white neighborhoods, they can attend white or mostly white schools, they can do business with other whites, essentially they can avoid black people all together if that's what floats their boat.  They are not dependent upon African Americans for their jobs, their education, services, etc.  Even whites who do interact with black people by "allowing" them to serve them don't have to understand anything about Black people to receive these services which in some instances reinforces the stereotyope of white supremacy and black servitude.  For the longest time the only jobs blacks could obtain were in the service industries - as maids, cooks, bellhops, etc.
> 
> Black people understand white people and white society much better than the majority of whites could ever begin to understand us. The fact that the white racists on this website can only parrot erroneous statistic but never engage in conversation on where those numbers came from, how they were compiled but even more importantly what they mean is that racists buy into the media stereotypes that reinforce their racist beliefs.  It's a vicious self-fulfilling circle.  They won't change, they don't want to change because this is what makes them feel superior, in the case of a few here, being white appears to be the only thing they can claim.
> 
> 
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is obvious that I know more about it than you if for no other reason than even if my last paragraph was 75% incorrect, the first two paragraphs are accurate and can be verified although that is not how the veracity of statements made are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't what I know or where I've been. Try asking questions-you will learn and know even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not interested in knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry-your're not old enough and if IM2 is your mentor, you are in bad shape.
Click to expand...


She doesn't need my mentoring because she's a grown ass woman. You wouldn't know anything about that son.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a classic example of modern racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain that-if you CAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist but you come with the minimizing story of but I  have black friends. It's a prime example of modern racism or as described by Eduardo Bonilla-Silva, colorblind racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now racism is color blind? There goes white racism! The blacks I supervised were not friends-couldn't be-but we appreciated each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it is apparent that you are ignorant. So go type the words colorblind racism in a search engine then do some reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Color blind racism is self defining-no color involved. Racism would then refer to Poles and Russians, or Dominicans and Puerto Ricans or Apache and Seminole. And I have seen racism in each.
Click to expand...

No, that's not how it works. There is a reason the modern racism you practice is called that and it really has little to do with no color. Poles and Russians are white. You have seen prejudice but you have not seen blacks, Puerto Ricans, Native Americans etc., create and enforce a system that provided them with advantage at the exclusion of others. Had that been the case, whites would still be in Europe. So what you see is a response or reaction to white racism by non whites. But since you're one of those whites who is ignorant and lacks the ability to take personal responsibility, you can't see cause or effect because you want to pawn racism off on everybody else.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bring that bullshit here son. You whites here argue with us daily about black people. You dispute every word we say, even as we are black like your fucked up racist white views of blacks worldwide are the authoritative and only view. We have been the recipient of 400 years of a white racist belief that has been applied worldwide. We have gone to schools and learned history as recorded by whites and the philosophy of whites which led to the modern ideas of today. Yet after learning these thing we are not supposed to understand how whites think. So tell me something about an African philosopher during the same time as Kant, or Hume, or Rousseau , Thoreau, Locke, John Stuart Mill, Adam Smith, any of the founders, De Tocqueville, etc.
> 
> We blacks had to learn all that while nobody white knows anything about great African minds. You ignorantly believe blacks were running around stupid until whitey showed up and any attempt by us to show different one of you\ c------s come off with that we wuz kangs and shit dindu nuffin white boy bullshit.
> 
> So maybe you just fall back, because this shit whites like you try with me every time you get told how you know nothing about blacks has gone way past my last nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of those white women on TV are telling you what to do.  Irish ones....Jewish ones....Hispanic ones...All of them. Wait, the white female  entertainers also! You may be macho but you are deballed macho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they aren't. Don't concern yourself with my balls junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are your masters. Now go lick their boots. White boys know their balls have been removed. You just don't realize it. They use you as muscle. While they stay way in the back where it is safe. Saul Alinsky knew what he was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I  realize is that you're another dumb ass white who think that by mere measure of having pink skin and a case of historical amnesia think they are the absolute authority. I know what time it is son. I knew what time it was when you whites started borrowing from China. So go talk crazy to someone else.
Click to expand...

You had no problem getting in line though. We are back to borrowing huge amounts of money every month. And though I know I will suffer a good healthy stock market collapse or inflationary depression with some deflation will put us on in good order. I knew all of this when my white skin by decree was denied jobs back in the 1970's and early 1980's. Bought plenty of literature on it. Yeah no problem getting in line to get the goods to survive. No guts to live off of nature with all of the complaining and whining. Learn from the Amish and others that live that way if you feel so strong. You won't. Just the art of bullshit. But lets both pray we get a financial collapse. Then the long nightmare of racial injustice that you spew and the things I have an issue with will finally end. And a new world will begin. It looks like they are borrowing bookoo dollars monthly now. All of the debt swishing around the world may finally be coming home to roost. What a happy day if it does. For you and me.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Why are some black women fat? Trump and white racists ...I mean what else could it possibly be ..






The High Price of Stale Grievances - Quillette
They tried to get me to hate white people, but someone would always come along & spoil it. ~ Thelonious Monk (Monk’s Advice, 1960)


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you know everything about white people. There are many different groups of them from many different parts of the world and this nation. And you know all of the white people and what they are about. With the media/entertainers telling you what to think and do I guess you know it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bring that bullshit here son. You whites here argue with us daily about black people. You dispute every word we say, even as we are black like your fucked up racist white views of blacks worldwide are the authoritative and only view. We have been the recipient of 400 years of a white racist belief that has been applied worldwide. We have gone to schools and learned history as recorded by whites and the philosophy of whites which led to the modern ideas of today. Yet after learning these thing we are not supposed to understand how whites think. So tell me something about an African philosopher during the same time as Kant, or Hume, or Rousseau , Thoreau, Locke, John Stuart Mill, Adam Smith, any of the founders, De Tocqueville, etc.
> 
> We blacks had to learn all that while nobody white knows anything about great African minds. You ignorantly believe blacks were running around stupid until whitey showed up and any attempt by us to show different one of you\ c------s come off with that we wuz kangs and shit dindu nuffin white boy bullshit.
> 
> So maybe you just fall back, because this shit whites like you try with me every time you get told how you know nothing about blacks has gone way past my last nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, you have no nerve-you resort to name calling when losing an argument-ALL of them. You said great African minds-that is an oxymoron. And whites did help blacks learn things and civilize themselves somewhat-I don't know why you aren't more grateful. And I now believe, thanks to you, that whites DO know more about blacks than blacks do about whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I resort to name calling because it's a linguistic tool to make you understand the disdain I have for your arguments. Whites did not help blacks learn anything or civilize anyone. You are truly ignorant.  I do know more about whites than you do about blacks. I've shown it here at USMB. And you have acted in the typical manner of a person affected by white fragility.
Click to expand...

Your black ass would be back in the bushes with a stick if not for white intervention on your behalf. Better to be ignorant than savage.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you will avoid words-ok, I see why you would. And do you really think I would agree you are right? Not until you ever are. And apparently you have a lot left to learn from the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pissy-did you learn a new word-and they said you people could not be taught. A sister dissected-I sent her packing and have not heard from her since-can you say "avoidance"? Surviving involves breathing-not a skill set to be bragging about. I don't pretend-I instruct-you don't know anything about whiteness-let me know if you want to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newsvine chewed you up and she's not the one to continue arguing with an idiot. I know more about whites than you do about blacks and there is nothing you can teach me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody CAN teach you anything because you are unwilling to learn. Newsvine-did not know her name-thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsvine is not her name. You can't teach those that know more than you do.
Click to expand...

She DID reach out to me. and I slapped her down summarily as I do you. And you are right-you can't teach those who know more-that's why the poorest white on this board knows more about blacks than you do whites-you would rather react than think. Typical


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you consider yourself an elitest poster with your pontifications about others-way to stereotype! What you post are guesses because they CAN'T be factually backed up. Industry standards and best practices? You sound like one of those useless mandatory company learning sessions we had at work-much ado about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> What I consider myself are things that I actually am.  Not just because I say so, but because I've met the standards and requirements set by others which qualify me as an "expert" of sorts on particular topics.  That is not elitest, that is fact and this is just one example of one of those areas in which black people have had to learn to navigate white society if we want to accomplish certain things.
> 
> The fact that you don't understand this to the point that you feel comfortable trying to denigrate strangers on the internet whom you know nothing about other than we are members of a race you obviously consider inferior (otherwise you wouldn't be arguing the side of this argument that you are) says plenty about you.
> 
> Yep industry standards and best practices to achieve the desired results.  Don't tell me you don't understand even that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are inadequate tools for dealing in message boards. Experience and poise are better. And I do understand your attempt to live up to expectations, but throwing out workplace buzz words won't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's what makes me a professional and you, well something else.  More like a useful tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who works and gets paid is a professional. Do you clean toilets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, a professional is a person that has documented and certifiable skills acquired through training, education, or both. Those working without such credentials are called laymen. You don't set the standards for message boards son. When you debate having a mastery of fact is essential. You don't have that. You're just a racist troll in a place where white supremacists have free reign.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are having a pity party-do you want us to share a ter for you, or have the white posters go easy on you? And, a professional is one engaged in a specified activity as one's main paid occupation rather than as a pastime, so, still cleaning toilets, ay?


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS You don't know what you don't know. neither understands the other. Your last paragraph proves you are guessing because it is only 25% correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I know more about it than you if for no other reason than even if my last paragraph was 75% incorrect, the first two paragraphs are accurate and can be verified although that is not how the veracity of statements made are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't what I know or where I've been. Try asking questions-you will learn and know even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not interested in knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry-your're not old enough and if IM2 is your mentor, you are in bad shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't need my mentoring because she's a grown ass woman. You wouldn't know anything about that son.
Click to expand...

She sounds like a child-unless she is one of those social worker projects who larnted some words... By the way, do you have the hots for her?


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain that-if you CAN?
> 
> 
> 
> You're a racist but you come with the minimizing story of but I  have black friends. It's a prime example of modern racism or as described by Eduardo Bonilla-Silva, colorblind racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now racism is color blind? There goes white racism! The blacks I supervised were not friends-couldn't be-but we appreciated each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it is apparent that you are ignorant. So go type the words colorblind racism in a search engine then do some reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Color blind racism is self defining-no color involved. Racism would then refer to Poles and Russians, or Dominicans and Puerto Ricans or Apache and Seminole. And I have seen racism in each.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not how it works. There is a reason the modern racism you practice is called that and it really has little to do with no color. Poles and Russians are white. You have seen prejudice but you have not seen blacks, Puerto Ricans, Native Americans etc., create and enforce a system that provided them with advantage at the exclusion of others. Had that been the case, whites would still be in Europe. So what you see is a response or reaction to white racism by non whites. But since you're one of those whites who is ignorant and lacks the ability to take personal responsibility, you can't see cause or effect because you want to pawn racism off on everybody else.
Click to expand...

That's a load of crap, I'll try to wade thru it. First, I don't practice anything-I am good enough on the first try. Second, I saw an interesting system at work. A black woman was head of the union and pulled blacks in ahead of Hispanics for jobs. There were many arguments between the two mainly about who got overtime. Myself and other supervisors protected the workers FROM the union. The union head liked me, so I was able to ask her why she did that. She said she wanted her people to learn responsibility(the personal responsibility you mentioned above) and she could enforce it LOUDLY because they could relate to her. Not so with Hispanics. Interesting to say the least. As far as whites staying in Europe, forget that. They may not all be racist, but most will take from others without a second thought.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not avoiding anything. Not caring isn't avoiding. You're just pissy because some black people told your white ass that you don't know anything about black people.  You don't. Then you got even more pissy because a sister dissected your bullshit by correctly teaching you how blacks have learned to survive and rise in a white dominated system. You want to pretend that you can assess sameness to the experiences/beliefs of blacks and whites when our experiences/beliefs have been different and that just because your ass is white that we must accept your fiction to be the norm. We don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Pissy-did you learn a new word-and they said you people could not be taught. A sister dissected-I sent her packing and have not heard from her since-can you say "avoidance"? Surviving involves breathing-not a skill set to be bragging about. I don't pretend-I instruct-you don't know anything about whiteness-let me know if you want to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newsvine chewed you up and she's not the one to continue arguing with an idiot. I know more about whites than you do about blacks and there is nothing you can teach me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody CAN teach you anything because you are unwilling to learn. Newsvine-did not know her name-thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsvine is not her name. You can't teach those that know more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She DID reach out to me. and I slapped her down summarily as I do you. And you are right-you can't teach those who know more-that's why the poorest white on this board knows more about blacks than you do whites-you would rather react than think. Typical
Click to expand...

Responding to one of your uninformed and erroneous statements is not "reaching out".  As far as thinking instead of reacting you've posted nothing thought provoking so there has been nothing to think about other than you're like a Harmonica 2.0 or better yet Harmonica Lite, since subsequent versions are supposed to be an improvement.


----------



## Third Party

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pissy-did you learn a new word-and they said you people could not be taught. A sister dissected-I sent her packing and have not heard from her since-can you say "avoidance"? Surviving involves breathing-not a skill set to be bragging about. I don't pretend-I instruct-you don't know anything about whiteness-let me know if you want to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> Newsvine chewed you up and she's not the one to continue arguing with an idiot. I know more about whites than you do about blacks and there is nothing you can teach me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody CAN teach you anything because you are unwilling to learn. Newsvine-did not know her name-thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsvine is not her name. You can't teach those that know more than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She DID reach out to me. and I slapped her down summarily as I do you. And you are right-you can't teach those who know more-that's why the poorest white on this board knows more about blacks than you do whites-you would rather react than think. Typical
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding to one of your uninformed and erroneous statements is not "reaching out".  As far as thinking instead of reacting you've posted nothing thought provoking so there has been nothing to think about other than you're like a Harmonica 2.0 or better yet Harmonica Lite, since subsequent versions are supposed to be an improvement.
Click to expand...

Interesting, I don't understand the harmonica thing, but the rest is well written. I am curious as to why you have those pictures at the bottom.


----------



## Paul Essien

I've always know that they (White supremacists) kill of black people because of the quality of our organs. Organ harvesting is real. 




Get out wasn't just a movie.






A lot of these police shootings and murders (For example in Chicago for some reason murders never or rarely get solved even though there's a camera on every street corner) are connected not only to white supremacy, but crimes of organized organ harvesting as well.

In MICHIGAN, a company called Gift of Life said donations of bone and other tissues soared after its foundation gave some coroner offices iPads loaded with special software to record details of a death AT THE SCENE, which are transmitted instantly to the company.






This also what all these bullsh*t red cross, so called charity orgs are in large part about. That operation performs an entirely different function than the ppl believe. 

Too bad none of these opioid overdose miscreants aren't being sorted out for harvesting.... GOD knows theres plenty of them to choose from. Its ironic that a old black crackheads organs are in more demand than a young white opioid user. But we are inferior


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> I've always know that they (White supremacists) kill of black people because of the quality of our organs. Organ harvesting is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get out wasn't just a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these police shootings and murders (For example in Chicago for some reason murders never or rarely get solved even though there's a camera on every street corner) are connected not only to white supremacy, but crimes of organized organ harvesting as well.
> 
> In MICHIGAN, a company called Gift of Life said donations of bone and other tissues soared after its foundation gave some coroner offices iPads loaded with special software to record details of a death AT THE SCENE, which are transmitted instantly to the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also what all these bullsh*t red cross, so called charity orgs are in large part about. That operation performs an entirely different function than the ppl believe.
> 
> Too bad none of these opioid overdose miscreants aren't being sorted out for harvesting.... GOD knows theres plenty of them to choose from. Its ironic that a old black crackheads organs are in more demand than a young white opioid user. But we are inferior


Is there a problem here and if so, what do we do about it?


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Is there a problem here and if so, what do we do about it?


No wise soldier discusses battle plans and battle tactics with a member from the other side.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem here and if so, what do we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> No wise soldier discusses battle plans and battle tactics with a member from the other side.
Click to expand...

Scared? Or no answer?


----------



## 22lcidw

Today I saw a small part of what I believe was a Malcolm X style documentary. He had a gotee. I saw Malcom X speak for a minute or so. Mind you this is all I saw of him. But his voice inflection and mannerisms were identical to former President Obama"s. At least what I saw. Very interesting if Obama took his style from this man.


----------



## Third Party

22lcidw said:


> Today I saw a small part of what I believe was a Malcolm X style documentary. He had a gotee. I saw Malcom X speak for a minute or so. Mind you this is all I saw of him. But his voice inflection and mannerisms were identical to former President Obama"s. At least what I saw. Very interesting if Obama took his style from this man.


Obama did not have his drive or energy.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> SLAX said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you and other Black people on this thread.
> 
> I recently read a book by Dr. Lloyd Rudy (a white man) called "AFRICAN AMERICAN NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCES."
> The Black people in the book who had died, went to hell for a short time and came back to life kept saying that it's mostly
> White people in Hell. I mean, this was said so many times by Blacks who had this experience with after-life, that I started
> to feel they are racists who have pre-set attitudes against Whites. Do you think it's fair for Black people to perpetuate this
> notion that Hell is almost exclusive to White people?
> 
> Why are Blacks not called out on their racism in a book like "African American Near Death Experiences"?
> 
> We're all human beings. We're brothers and sisters under the skin. I wish we could stop the double standards.
> Blacks are just as racist as everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe white people are from hell. When you look at the history of black people in relation to whites the logical answer would be yes.
> 
> Michael Bradley explains some of this in his book “The Iceman Inheritance”. Whites have just as much melanin as blacks do. What they don’t have are pigment-producing melanocytes that give them color. That’s why they have invented some pills called melanotan to give them permanent darker color so they don’t fry in the sun.
> 
> Only a soul can make you a HUE-man and we use our pineal glands to connect with our souls. Black people have have compassion for their fellow beings.
> 
> Black people could NEVER poison white ppl, starve them and drop bombs on them,  lynch them, raping them, oppress them, exploit them, shoot them, jail them, whip them, maim them, torture them, rob them, bomb them, segregate them, build highways and thruways to dislocate them, create SUN-DOWN towns for them, experimenting on them, discriminating against them, prohibit them, hold white ppl back and control them in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years,
> 
> We could not do that. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> And here's the thing all of what I just mentioned is FUN to whites.
> 
> This is what even many black people don't understand  - Mistreating black people is FUN
> 
> This is why the joker get's so much air time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because even though he's clown and laughing and joking...he's a cold blooded killer.
> 
> The is why the joker get's so many movies about him because the joker is what a white supremacist is and how they act. It's a joke. It's fun. It's a laugh. That's the message of the movie.
> 
> That's why you hear all the anger about blacks in South Africa taken bk their land "What ? We can't mistreat black people ? That's outrageous !! How will get my fun ?"
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> So maybe we are in effect dealing with another species. History bears that witness.
> 
> My father once said that "_Whites are products of what is known as involution. It is the opposite of evolution_."
Click to expand...

How idiotic to think if you arent dark skinned you have no soul. YOU are the one who needs help. Seriously.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
Click to expand...

There have been whites who forgave the black person who killed their loved one. I would NEVER forgive anyone for killing my loved ones. You want blacks to stop loving whites because they are white?  People of all colors commit crimes, yet you only focus on crimes against blacks. Shame on you.


----------



## Third Party

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLAX said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you and other Black people on this thread.
> 
> I recently read a book by Dr. Lloyd Rudy (a white man) called "AFRICAN AMERICAN NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCES."
> The Black people in the book who had died, went to hell for a short time and came back to life kept saying that it's mostly
> White people in Hell. I mean, this was said so many times by Blacks who had this experience with after-life, that I started
> to feel they are racists who have pre-set attitudes against Whites. Do you think it's fair for Black people to perpetuate this
> notion that Hell is almost exclusive to White people?
> 
> Why are Blacks not called out on their racism in a book like "African American Near Death Experiences"?
> 
> We're all human beings. We're brothers and sisters under the skin. I wish we could stop the double standards.
> Blacks are just as racist as everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe white people are from hell. When you look at the history of black people in relation to whites the logical answer would be yes.
> 
> Michael Bradley explains some of this in his book “The Iceman Inheritance”. Whites have just as much melanin as blacks do. What they don’t have are pigment-producing melanocytes that give them color. That’s why they have invented some pills called melanotan to give them permanent darker color so they don’t fry in the sun.
> 
> Only a soul can make you a HUE-man and we use our pineal glands to connect with our souls. Black people have have compassion for their fellow beings.
> 
> Black people could NEVER poison white ppl, starve them and drop bombs on them,  lynch them, raping them, oppress them, exploit them, shoot them, jail them, whip them, maim them, torture them, rob them, bomb them, segregate them, build highways and thruways to dislocate them, create SUN-DOWN towns for them, experimenting on them, discriminating against them, prohibit them, hold white ppl back and control them in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years,
> 
> We could not do that. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> And here's the thing all of what I just mentioned is FUN to whites.
> 
> This is what even many black people don't understand  - Mistreating black people is FUN
> 
> This is why the joker get's so much air time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because even though he's clown and laughing and joking...he's a cold blooded killer.
> 
> The is why the joker get's so many movies about him because the joker is what a white supremacist is and how they act. It's a joke. It's fun. It's a laugh. That's the message of the movie.
> 
> That's why you hear all the anger about blacks in South Africa taken bk their land "What ? We can't mistreat black people ? That's outrageous !! How will get my fun ?"
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> So maybe we are in effect dealing with another species. History bears that witness.
> 
> My father once said that "_Whites are products of what is known as involution. It is the opposite of evolution_."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How idiotic to think if you arent dark skinned you have no soul. YOU are the one who needs help. Seriously.
Click to expand...

So your father was a real thinker, wasn't he? Racist if you think about it.


----------



## Third Party

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been whites who forgave the black person who killed their loved one. I would NEVER forgive anyone for killing my loved ones. You want blacks to stop loving whites because they are white?  People of all colors commit crimes, yet you only focus on crimes against blacks. Shame on you.
Click to expand...

Good Golly Miz Molly, you need to put down the Thunderbird.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I saw a small part of what I believe was a Malcolm X style documentary. He had a gotee. I saw Malcom X speak for a minute or so. Mind you this is all I saw of him. But his voice inflection and mannerisms were identical to former President Obama"s. At least what I saw. Very interesting if Obama took his style from this man.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not have his drive or energy.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem here and if so, what do we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> No wise soldier discusses battle plans and battle tactics with a member from the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scared? Or no answer?
Click to expand...

He's right.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I saw a small part of what I believe was a Malcolm X style documentary. He had a gotee. I saw Malcom X speak for a minute or so. Mind you this is all I saw of him. But his voice inflection and mannerisms were identical to former President Obama"s. At least what I saw. Very interesting if Obama took his style from this man.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did not have his drive or energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

So you are saying Malcolm X had poor drive and energy-you are wrong there, bucko.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem here and if so, what do we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> No wise soldier discusses battle plans and battle tactics with a member from the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scared? Or no answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right.
Click to expand...

No-he is scared! Figures.


----------



## MizMolly

Third Party said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A civil was fought and many thousands died. How many more whites do you want to die? Be honest-all of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't want black ppl to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them.*
> 
> You saw a classic example of what I'm talking about this week in the Amber Guyger trial, she was the police woman who was convicted of murdering Botham Jean and Botham Jean's brother was on witness stand, preaching forgiveness and then they run up to each other hugging like it was something out of Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> 
> All your talk about me wanting whites to die, is your guilt and fear because you, on some deep buried level, know that if you were in our position, you'd feel a murderous rage towards blks. On a level that is so buried in whites deep-subconscious, you are aware of the violence, and the THREATENED violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> *Subconsciously you know that Black rage is justified. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been whites who forgave the black person who killed their loved one. I would NEVER forgive anyone for killing my loved ones. You want blacks to stop loving whites because they are white?  People of all colors commit crimes, yet you only focus on crimes against blacks. Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Golly Miz Molly, you need to put down the Thunderbird.
Click to expand...

I prefer Jager


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem here and if so, what do we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> No wise soldier discusses battle plans and battle tactics with a member from the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scared? Or no answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No-he is scared! Figures.
Click to expand...

And what exactly would he be scared of? You guys love to sell online woof tickets. I'm quite sure he isn't scared.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem here and if so, what do we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> No wise soldier discusses battle plans and battle tactics with a member from the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scared? Or no answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No-he is scared! Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what exactly would he be scared of? You guys love to sell online woof tickets. I'm quite sure he isn't scared.
Click to expand...

facts


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem here and if so, what do we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> No wise soldier discusses battle plans and battle tactics with a member from the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scared? Or no answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No-he is scared! Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what exactly would he be scared of? You guys love to sell online woof tickets. I'm quite sure he isn't scared.
Click to expand...

He is scared his answer is inadequate. He is probably right.


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem here and if so, what do we do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> No wise soldier discusses battle plans and battle tactics with a member from the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scared? Or no answer?
Click to expand...

I just gave you a clear answer. Look. The past n present n future of blk ppl concern me the most n in that history, white supremacists have been the main evil.

I dont expect you to feel blk ppl the way I do. The same way I don't feel for white ppl the way you do.


----------



## Paul Essien

So much for their superior intellect





When whites use Asians as a model minority, that's really aimed at black ppl.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> So much for their superior intellect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites use Asians as a model minority, that's really aimed at black ppl.


I just use Mr. Rogers motto-"Everybody's fancy, everybody's fine".


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> So much for their superior intellect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites use Asians as a model minority, that's really aimed at black ppl.


I certainly don't do that. However I do know that we live in a world of competition. And the Asians are not a minority on this planet. While you are emasculating the white people the Asian people are licking their chops and have become very competitive. In a few decades at most, they will be a very powerful force. And you will look at this time period as the "good old days".


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> So much for their superior intellect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites use Asians as a model minority, that's really aimed at black ppl.



Everything is about making excuses for _your_ personal hatred and failure, isn't it racist scum?


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Everything is about making excuses for _your_ personal hatred and failure, isn't it racist scum?


What hatred ?

When, or if, black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, writing books to prove how stupid white people are, bombing white people, poisoning white people's water, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate white businesses, white communities and white neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, having black cops kill white people and then allowing the black cop to walk free, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling black people hateful make sense.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is about making excuses for _your_ personal hatred and failure, isn't it racist scum?
> 
> 
> 
> What hatred ?
> 
> .....]
Click to expand...


The hatred evident in every one of your posts, scum.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...then and only then can calling black people hateful make sense.


[/QUOTE]

I’m not talking to “black people,” I’m talking to YOU, scum.


----------



## Paul Essien

But then she says






She wants to help Indians like the don't already get help. In Tulsa Ok, They get free housing, free Health insurance and they already have land n casinos. Black ppl ask for reparations we're told let's forget the past.

Kamala doesn't have a chance in Hell at winning anything. "Indians" owe blacks reparations! After the Civil War, the 5 Indian tribes refused to release their slaves! The U.S. military was brought in to crush them and they signed the Treaty of 1866! They owe blk ppl reparations.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is about making excuses for _your_ personal hatred and failure, isn't it racist scum?
> 
> 
> 
> What hatred ?
> 
> When, or if, black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, writing books to prove how stupid white people are, bombing white people, poisoning white people's water, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate white businesses, white communities and white neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, having black cops kill white people and then allowing the black cop to walk free, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling black people hateful make sense.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
Considering most of that stuff is in the past, can you let it go?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is about making excuses for _your_ personal hatred and failure, isn't it racist scum?
> 
> 
> 
> What hatred ?
> 
> When, or if, black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, writing books to prove how stupid white people are, bombing white people, poisoning white people's water, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate white businesses, white communities and white neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, having black cops kill white people and then allowing the black cop to walk free, experimenting on, discriminating against,  prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling black people hateful make sense.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
none of us have been here for hundreds of years. I doubt any of this happened to you, if it did, was it racially motivated? Black cops kill black people too. Who the hell poisoned your water? Stereotyping? LOL YOU stereotype whites all the time. And you are saying no white people are jailed? No black people rape? Yes, you are hateful of whites people.


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Considering most of that stuff is in the past, can you let it go?


I'll let it go when white people let go with there racism


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most of that stuff is in the past, can you let it go?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let it go when white people let go with there racism
Click to expand...

And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.


And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
Click to expand...

How do you know I have it or deny it? Isn't THAT a little assumptive on your part, kind of like how a racists thinks about how other people think or act?


----------



## squeeze berry

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
Click to expand...

obviously you are in denial


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know I have it or deny it? Isn't THAT a little assumptive on your part, kind of like how a racists thinks about how other people think or act?
Click to expand...

All I know if there's ten Third Party 's on the jury, and a black man is facing life (Guilty of not) he's gonna be doing time at shawshank for the rest of his life


----------



## P@triot

Paul Essien said:


> *All I know* if there's ten Third Party 's on the jury, and a black man is facing life (Guilty of not) he's gonna be doing time at shawshank for the rest of his life


Sadly, that _is_ all you know. And it's not even accurate.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know I have it or deny it? Isn't THAT a little assumptive on your part, kind of like how a racists thinks about how other people think or act?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I know if there's ten Third Party 's on the jury, and a black man is facing life (Guilty of not) he's gonna be doing time at shawshank for the rest of his life
Click to expand...

If that is all you know, you need to get out more-see how _nobody_ gets a pass in this lifetime.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
Click to expand...

There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
Click to expand...

I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation. 

Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.

Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win. 

So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.

Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.

But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.

As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
Click to expand...

Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.


----------



## basquebromance

Our constitution is color-blind. the white race deems itself to be the dominant race. i doubt not, it will continue to be for all time, if it remains true to its great heritage. a color-blind constitution for a white-supremacist america


----------



## basquebromance

there may be nothing more consequential for white privilege than life itself. White lives matter to the tune of 3.5 additional years more than black lives in the US, which is the most glaring of a host of health and other disparities, starting from infancy, where black infants die at twice the rate of white infants


----------



## Third Party

basquebromance said:


> Our constitution is color-blind. the white race deems itself to be the dominant race. i doubt not, it will continue to be for all time, if it remains true to its great heritage. a color-blind constitution for a white-supremacist america


Black man once sang "Only the strong survive".


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.
Click to expand...

No. I admit that I am racist. I'm honest about that. 

I dont hate white ppl, the same way I don't hate tigers. But I understand a Tigers nature. So I dont want blk ppl  to hate white ppl. I just want blk ppl to stop loving them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I admit that I am racist. I'm honest about that. That does not mean i want to do white ppl. What white ppl delight in doing to blk ppl. God just did not make us that way. He just didnt give us that heart.
> 
> I dont hate white ppl, the same way I don't hate tigers. But I understand a Tigers. Nor do I want blk ppl  to hate hate ppl. I just want blk ppl to stop fking loving them.
Click to expand...


What's your position on "Cooning"?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Hey man, I'm an old white guy from the north east and I'm with you on this. I can point to numerous times in my long life when I was the  beneficiary of white privilege -although I was not always aware of it at the time. Racism is alive and well in the USA


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, I'm an old white guy from the north east and I'm with you on this. I can point to numerous times in my long life when I was the  beneficiary of white privilege -although I was not always aware of it at the time. Racism is alive and well in the USA
Click to expand...


Hey man, suspend your white privilege and tell us if you have a position on "Cooning"?


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I admit that I am racist. I'm honest about that.
> 
> I dont hate white ppl, the same way I don't hate tigers. But I understand a Tigers nature. So I dont want blk ppl  to hate white ppl. I just want blk ppl to stop loving them.
Click to expand...

I am glad to read an honest, rational post after the hair on fire crazies I just argued with. I must ask, what do you mean by "I just want black people to stop loving them"?


----------



## Third Party

CrusaderFrank said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I admit that I am racist. I'm honest about that. That does not mean i want to do white ppl. What white ppl delight in doing to blk ppl. God just did not make us that way. He just didnt give us that heart.
> 
> I dont hate white ppl, the same way I don't hate tigers. But I understand a Tigers. Nor do I want blk ppl  to hate hate ppl. I just want blk ppl to stop fking loving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your position on "Cooning"?
Click to expand...

The last time I heard that, I told the group to stop talking that way around me. Crap like that is why IM2 hates whites-and I can't blame him.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do _they _do that assuming I have little or none.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I admit that I am racist. I'm honest about that.
> 
> I dont hate white ppl, the same way I don't hate tigers. But I understand a Tigers nature. So I dont want blk ppl  to hate white ppl. I just want blk ppl to stop loving them.
Click to expand...

Even if someone deserves love? IM2 and others have said blacks cannot be racists. You proved him and others wrong.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the problem right there. The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I admit that I am racist. I'm honest about that.
> 
> I dont hate white ppl, the same way I don't hate tigers. But I understand a Tigers nature. So I dont want blk ppl  to hate white ppl. I just want blk ppl to stop loving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if someone deserves love? IM2 and others have said blacks cannot be racists. You proved him and others wrong.
Click to expand...

If you’re looking to understand why discussions between blacks and whites about racism are often so difficult its bcoz whites and blacks are often not talking about the same thing. 

To white folks, racism is seen mostly as individual as with saying n insult. 

For blacks, it is that too, but racism is a system. It is the experience of systematized discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system. 

It is the knowledge that one’s entire group is under suspicion, at risk of being treated negatively because of stereotypes held by persons with the power to act on the basis beliefs.

So yes, if u see racism as a personal thing, then yes blk ppl can b racist. But lets face it a blk person a white person "honky" or "cracka" is easy for you to brush off bcoz you know blk ppl dont have a system to bk those words up. 

But if you see racist as a system then blk ppl can't b racist.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I admit that I am racist. I'm honest about that.
> 
> I dont hate white ppl, the same way I don't hate tigers. But I understand a Tigers nature. So I dont want blk ppl  to hate white ppl. I just want blk ppl to stop loving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if someone deserves love? IM2 and others have said blacks cannot be racists. You proved him and others wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you’re looking to understand why discussions between blacks and whites about racism are often so difficult its bcoz whites and blacks are often not talking about the same thing.
> 
> To white folks, racism is seen mostly as individual as with saying n insult.
> 
> For blacks, it is that too, but racism is a system. It is the experience of systematized discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> It is the knowledge that one’s entire group is under suspicion, at risk of being treated negatively because of stereotypes held by persons with the power to act on the basis beliefs.
> 
> So yes, if u see racism as a personal thing, then yes blk ppl can b racist. But lets face it a blk person a white person "honky" or "cracka" is easy for you to brush off bcoz you know blk ppl dont have a system to bk those words up.
> 
> But if you see racist as a system then blk ppl can't b racist.
Click to expand...

You may or may not know racism extends to ethnicity and gender and language as well as color. My father could not get a professor ship at a college(systems) because he had a Slavic last name. My mother could not train as a pilot because she was a woman-each denied a career they excelled at because of *system* racism. I was denied work due to no military background in one instance and because of affirmative action in another. How about being excluded at work and possible promotion because I did not speak Spanish? We all have run into unfair practices for some reason.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I admit that I am racist. I'm honest about that.
> 
> I dont hate white ppl, the same way I don't hate tigers. But I understand a Tigers nature. So I dont want blk ppl  to hate white ppl. I just want blk ppl to stop loving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if someone deserves love? IM2 and others have said blacks cannot be racists. You proved him and others wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you’re looking to understand why discussions between blacks and whites about racism are often so difficult its bcoz whites and blacks are often not talking about the same thing.
> 
> To white folks, racism is seen mostly as individual as with saying n insult.
> 
> For blacks, it is that too, but racism is a system. It is the experience of systematized discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system.
> 
> It is the knowledge that one’s entire group is under suspicion, at risk of being treated negatively because of stereotypes held by persons with the power to act on the basis beliefs.
> 
> So yes, if u see racism as a personal thing, then yes blk ppl can b racist. But lets face it a blk person a white person "honky" or "cracka" is easy for you to brush off bcoz you know blk ppl dont have a system to bk those words up.
> 
> But if you see racist as a system then blk ppl can't b racist.
Click to expand...

considering that so many white people are not in a position of power and that so many white people do not treat blacks as unequals, calling whites racist is wrong. Which system exactly is responsible for this racism you speak of? Do you think all blacks should get a free ride because they are black? You speak as if no blacks should be turned down for anything, even though so many whites are also denied.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Third Party said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, ASSuming someone is racist because they are white.YOU tend to stereotype white people.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said he (Third Party) was racist. Matter of fact I very rarely call a white person racist because as true as it might be, I will never win that conversation.
> 
> Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not.
> 
> Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> So me calling Third Party  racist lets him off easy.
> 
> Most whites claim they're not racist. Pretty much every black person has experienced racism. Now I don't think that the millions of blk ppl round the world are making this up.
> 
> But yet when you talk about racism to whites, you can never find one.
> 
> As I say - The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me off easy. Here's the deal-I can't even say whether you or I are racist. More importantly, I don't care, I just take things as they come. Times have changed as well as attitudes-and will continue to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I admit that I am racist. I'm honest about that. That does not mean i want to do white ppl. What white ppl delight in doing to blk ppl. God just did not make us that way. He just didnt give us that heart.
> 
> I dont hate white ppl, the same way I don't hate tigers. But I understand a Tigers. Nor do I want blk ppl  to hate hate ppl. I just want blk ppl to stop fking loving them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your position on "Cooning"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last time I heard that, I told the group to stop talking that way around me. Crap like that is why IM2 hates whites-and I can't blame him.
Click to expand...

A white Progressive accused Candace Owens of "cooning" 

So far, not a peep from them


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> You may or may not know racism extends to ethnicity and gender and language as well as color.


I have no idea what this sentence means. 



Third Party said:


> My father could not get a professor ship at a college(systems) because he had a Slavic last name.


That's what your father told you, and that's what your telling me what your father told you.

I was not at the interview. I don't know who he was up against. I don't know what was going in the minds of the people who were thinking of hiring your fathers. 

But at the end of the day your father was still white.

Sure he was distant European immigrant (_But aren't all white Americans ?_) but getting white ppl to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them religiously and culture wise) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of black immigrants, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are seen as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare dollars.

Your father still had a similar skin tone which allowed other whites of their common bond with him because I'm pretty sure your father didn't stay out of work too long. But racism is different because racism prioritizes certain outward characteristics as paramount to categorization so makes bonding more difficult.


Third Party said:


> My mother could not train as a pilot because she was a woman-each denied a career they excelled at because of *system* racism.


It doesn't matter whatever system you throw at me. They will have white supremacy running through it so thick you can cut it with a knife. You may say it's a capitalist system, all that means is the white capitalist is on top and black capitalist is on the bottom. You may say your mother was discriminated against because she was a woman but she was still white. The white feminists movements have had a history anti black hatred














Susan B Anthony and Magaret Sanger fought for women's rights but that had no effect on their racism towards black people.

It's also a derailing argument because you have a conscious desire to deflect focus back to yourself and your family because you can’t actually bear to understand someone else’s experience.


Third Party said:


> I was denied work due to no military background in one instance and because of affirmative action in another.





Third Party said:


> How about being excluded at work and possible promotion because I did not speak Spanish? .


I'm pretty sure you know that white person with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than a black person with out one

I'm pretty sure you know this.

But I've heard many white dudes (and women) complain about being the victims of reverse discrimination.

So I ask the person a few obvious questions :

What was the company or government agency, or contractor to which you had applied for a position or contract, which you believe discriminated against you?

When did you apply for this job or contract?

Who was hired or given the contract ahead of you, and what evidence do you have that they were less qualified, objectively than you for the position?

Three simple questions, and yet none of them (and certainly never the last one) is ever answered by those to whom I put the challenge.

They forget the details, usually retreating to the tried but true argument that they were “told” how much more qualified they were, but how, unfortunately, the employer was being “forced” to hire a minority.

Employers will often tell rejected white applicants such a thing, even though no federal or state law requires, encourages or even allows such a practice. Indeed, hiring someone solely because they are a person of color is illegal, and that is not how much maligned affirmative action programs operate, or have ever operated.

*Real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace is extraordinarily rare.* 


Third Party said:


> .We all have run into unfair practices for some reason


I’m guessing you are a person who doesn’t understand that “privilege” (in the sense of White privilege) can be understood as the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White) just as easily as people frame it as advantages you get (because you’re White). 

1. Police harrassment/brutality
2. Assumptions of incompetence, regardless of how shiny your resume and thus not getting the job
3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
6. etc., etc., etc.

All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness. 

A black cop can pull you over and harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*. 

It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody. The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.

Snap judgments made about whites (as a group) by blacks don’t have the same amount of the power as the reverse situation. Saying “_We all have run into unfair practices for some reason_” is one of those kumbayah platitudes because it assumes that there’s some kind of tug-of-war going on in which the opposing sides are tugging on ropes of equal quality. 

The reality is that one side of the rope is strong, while the other is often threadbare.

You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may or may not know racism extends to ethnicity and gender and language as well as color.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this sentence means.
Click to expand...

Ebonics Translator - Translate English into Ebonics with the Pimp Translator


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> But the white feminists movements hates black people



Hi, Paul. In my opinion, many feminists of all flavors are HATERS, who sadly, are raising their children to embrace hate.

'Feminist Camille Paglia - Mentally Imbalanced, Neurotic, Hateful Women Poisoning American Culture'


My friend, what is your opinion of apparent emotionally troubled PRO BLACK minded American citizens embracing HATE & ANTI-AMERICAN values while attempting to PREVENT responsible black American citizens from pursuing, as well as enjoying their inalienable right to L, L, (Love) & Happiness?

  

Peace.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may or may not know racism extends to ethnicity and gender and language as well as color.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this sentence means.
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father could not get a professor ship at a college(systems) because he had a Slavic last name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what your father told you, and that's what your telling me what your father told you.
> 
> I was not at the interview. I don't know who he was up against. I don't know what was going in the minds of the people who were thinking of hiring your fathers.
> 
> But at the end of the day your father was still white.
> 
> Sure he was distant European immigrant (_But aren't all white Americans ?_) but getting white ppl to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them religiously and culture wise) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of black immigrants, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are seen as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare dollars.
> 
> Your father still had a similar skin tone which allowed other whites of their common bond with him because I'm pretty sure your father didn't stay out of work too long. But racism is different because racism prioritizes certain outward characteristics as paramount to categorization so makes bonding more difficult.
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother could not train as a pilot because she was a woman-each denied a career they excelled at because of *system* racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter whatever system you throw at me. They will have white supremacy running through it so thick you can cut it with a knife. You may say it's a capitalist system, all that means is the white capitalist is on top and black capitalist is on the bottom. You may say your mother was discriminated against because she was a woman but she was still white. The white feminists movements have had a history anti black hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan B Anthony and Magaret Sanger fought for women's rights but that had no effect on their racism towards black people.
> 
> It's also a derailing argument because you have a conscious desire to deflect focus back to yourself and your family because you can’t actually bear to understand someone else’s experience.
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was denied work due to no military background in one instance and because of affirmative action in another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about being excluded at work and possible promotion because I did not speak Spanish? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know that white person with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than a black person with out one
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> But I've heard many white dudes (and women) complain about being the victims of reverse discrimination.
> 
> So I ask the person a few obvious questions :
> 
> What was the company or government agency, or contractor to which you had applied for a position or contract, which you believe discriminated against you?
> 
> When did you apply for this job or contract?
> 
> Who was hired or given the contract ahead of you, and what evidence do you have that they were less qualified, objectively than you for the position?
> 
> Three simple questions, and yet none of them (and certainly never the last one) is ever answered by those to whom I put the challenge.
> 
> They forget the details, usually retreating to the tried but true argument that they were “told” how much more qualified they were, but how, unfortunately, the employer was being “forced” to hire a minority.
> 
> Employers will often tell rejected white applicants such a thing, even though no federal or state law requires, encourages or even allows such a practice. Indeed, hiring someone solely because they are a person of color is illegal, and that is not how much maligned affirmative action programs operate, or have ever operated.
> 
> *Real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace is extraordinarily rare.*
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> .We all have run into unfair practices for some reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m guessing you are a person who doesn’t understand that “privilege” (in the sense of White privilege) can be understood as the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White) just as easily as people frame it as advantages you get (because you’re White).
> 
> 1. Police harrassment/brutality
> 2. Assumptions of incompetence, regardless of how shiny your resume and thus not getting the job
> 3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
> 4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
> 5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
> 6. etc., etc., etc.
> 
> All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.
> 
> A black cop can pull you over and harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody. The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> Snap judgments made about whites (as a group) by blacks don’t have the same amount of the power as the reverse situation. Saying “_We all have run into unfair practices for some reason_” is one of those kumbayah platitudes because it assumes that there’s some kind of tug-of-war going on in which the opposing sides are tugging on ropes of equal quality.
> 
> The reality is that one side of the rope is strong, while the other is often threadbare.
> 
> You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.
Click to expand...

You must feel better after all that poor me and my people diatribe. You don't like or want to hear my story-don't expect anyone to bother hearing yours. As long as you see things thru black colored glasses, you'll never see anything. Congratulations on making it to victim, I'm sure you will bury yourself in the part.


----------



## Third Party

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may or may not know racism extends to ethnicity and gender and language as well as color.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this sentence means.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ebonics Translator - Translate English into Ebonics with the Pimp Translator
Click to expand...

Turns out, he does NOT know.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> and that so many white people do not treat blacks as unequals, calling whites racist is wrong.


OK. So quick question - Why would you be so confident of white treatment of black ppl when you are not black yourself ?


MizMolly said:


> Which system exactly is responsible for this racism you speak of?


The system of white supremacy.


MizMolly said:


> Do you think all blacks should get a free ride because they are black?


Free ride ? Since when have black people ever had a free ride ?

Here’s the reality. Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when we do get it. We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do. We can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that we end up in certain neighborhood which in turn can increase the risk of our children becoming involved with gangs, reduce our access to investment, reduce the quality of our children’s education. 

We can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals when we enter a stores, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood. We can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college, struggle to make the same grades and receive the same treatment from professors and once we’re there, and have a harder time graduating. We can expect to be regularly pulled over or stopped while walking down the street, for no reason whatsoever and when we do, we can reasonably fear that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest us on bogus charges or maybe even plant evidence on us. 

We can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that we are guilty, and we can expect to be railroaded by the justice system, even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when we are innocent. If we were born in poverty, as a much larger percentage of them are than whites, we can reasonably expect to remain in poverty for our entire lives. 

*And that’s when we’re doing do everything right.* 

God forbid we should make a mistake ? If we do, we can expect to pay for it in ways that white people don’t. 

We can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.They can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.


MizMolly said:


> You speak as if no blacks should be turned down for anything, even though so many whites are also denied.



Try reading my words instead of trying to read my mind. I never said that.

White privilege at its most basic level is the privilege of having one less thing to worry about in one’s daily life. 

Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> You must feel better after all that poor me and my people diatribe.


This is another tactic many whites use. They try to play your ego _"Stop being baby" "Poor me"_ Playing to my ego won't work. I am a victim of white supremacy. 

You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. As I have said many times ......most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks. 

You think I'm trying persuade you. I'm not. You understand ?

That's were your fking up.

To persuade people. You need three things:

Gain the reader’s trust.
Appeal to the head.
Appeal to the heart.
*Hitler said you just need the last.* 

In any case, my style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So I know it will not persuade most of them.

Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way, way beyond my powers.

*I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*. 

For some reason you expect me to write to white point of view with concern for their tender feelings. 

_As if there are not enough people doing that already._


Third Party said:


> You don't like or want to hear my story-don't expect anyone to bother hearing yours.


It's grotesque and monumentally repugnant of white ppl who want to own victim-hood whilst being FUCKING steeped in white privilege and patronizingly conflate their specific white ethnic problems within white dominance and project that onto black people and foist upon the very people (Black people) who have absolutely nothing to do with their (Irish) past oppression,

Get the fuck out my face.

And *THEN* you try to equate your history as similar to that of black history, thereby relinquishing any culpability emanating from THEIR OWN oppression/racism of black people all the while enjoying the ill-gotten fruits of white superiority. 

*Genius !! (lol)*

Why don't you direct your complaints of ‘slavic oppression’ to you fellow white Anglo-Saxon brethren ? Why to Black people? 

*Black people have never enslaved or oppressed slavic people.*

You have the fucking nerve to sit there trying to garner sympathy whilst exonerating yourself of racism, from the very people (Black people) whom whites oppress and continue to do so.

Everyone hears white people stories and if you don't ?






You have trump in office the most pro-white president ever.

Less than 22% of the world is white.
Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the _New York Times_, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge, Twitter, Facebook, Insta. Whites write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET. 

White dudes own and run nearly all the main bits of the global Talking Machine.

Trust me - I know white people's POV and stories we hear it everyday.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may or may not know racism extends to ethnicity and gender and language as well as color.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this sentence means.
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father could not get a professor ship at a college(systems) because he had a Slavic last name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what your father told you, and that's what your telling me what your father told you.
> 
> I was not at the interview. I don't know who he was up against. I don't know what was going in the minds of the people who were thinking of hiring your fathers.
> 
> But at the end of the day your father was still white.
> 
> Sure he was distant European immigrant (_But aren't all white Americans ?_) but getting white ppl to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them religiously and culture wise) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of black immigrants, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are seen as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare dollars.
> 
> Your father still had a similar skin tone which allowed other whites of their common bond with him because I'm pretty sure your father didn't stay out of work too long. But racism is different because racism prioritizes certain outward characteristics as paramount to categorization so makes bonding more difficult.
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother could not train as a pilot because she was a woman-each denied a career they excelled at because of *system* racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter whatever system you throw at me. They will have white supremacy running through it so thick you can cut it with a knife. You may say it's a capitalist system, all that means is the white capitalist is on top and black capitalist is on the bottom. You may say your mother was discriminated against because she was a woman but she was still white. The white feminists movements have had a history anti black hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan B Anthony and Magaret Sanger fought for women's rights but that had no effect on their racism towards black people.
> 
> It's also a derailing argument because you have a conscious desire to deflect focus back to yourself and your family because you can’t actually bear to understand someone else’s experience.
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was denied work due to no military background in one instance and because of affirmative action in another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about being excluded at work and possible promotion because I did not speak Spanish? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know that white person with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than a black person with out one
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> But I've heard many white dudes (and women) complain about being the victims of reverse discrimination.
> 
> So I ask the person a few obvious questions :
> 
> What was the company or government agency, or contractor to which you had applied for a position or contract, which you believe discriminated against you?
> 
> When did you apply for this job or contract?
> 
> Who was hired or given the contract ahead of you, and what evidence do you have that they were less qualified, objectively than you for the position?
> 
> Three simple questions, and yet none of them (and certainly never the last one) is ever answered by those to whom I put the challenge.
> 
> They forget the details, usually retreating to the tried but true argument that they were “told” how much more qualified they were, but how, unfortunately, the employer was being “forced” to hire a minority.
> 
> Employers will often tell rejected white applicants such a thing, even though no federal or state law requires, encourages or even allows such a practice. Indeed, hiring someone solely because they are a person of color is illegal, and that is not how much maligned affirmative action programs operate, or have ever operated.
> 
> *Real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace is extraordinarily rare.*
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> .We all have run into unfair practices for some reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m guessing you are a person who doesn’t understand that “privilege” (in the sense of White privilege) can be understood as the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White) just as easily as people frame it as advantages you get (because you’re White).
> 
> 1. Police harrassment/brutality
> 2. Assumptions of incompetence, regardless of how shiny your resume and thus not getting the job
> 3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
> 4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
> 5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
> 6. etc., etc., etc.
> 
> All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.
> 
> A black cop can pull you over and harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody. The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> Snap judgments made about whites (as a group) by blacks don’t have the same amount of the power as the reverse situation. Saying “_We all have run into unfair practices for some reason_” is one of those kumbayah platitudes because it assumes that there’s some kind of tug-of-war going on in which the opposing sides are tugging on ropes of equal quality.
> 
> The reality is that one side of the rope is strong, while the other is often threadbare.
> 
> You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.
Click to expand...

Yet blacks overwhelmingly voted for Hillary 

Wow


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that so many white people do not treat blacks as unequals, calling whites racist is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So quick question - Why would you be so confident of white treatment of black ppl when you are not black yourself ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which system exactly is responsible for this racism you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think all blacks should get a free ride because they are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free ride ? Since when have black people ever had a free ride ?
> 
> Here’s the reality. Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when we do get it. We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do. We can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that we end up in certain neighborhood which in turn can increase the risk of our children becoming involved with gangs, reduce our access to investment, reduce the quality of our children’s education.
> 
> We can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals when we enter a stores, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood. We can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college, struggle to make the same grades and receive the same treatment from professors and once we’re there, and have a harder time graduating. We can expect to be regularly pulled over or stopped while walking down the street, for no reason whatsoever and when we do, we can reasonably fear that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest us on bogus charges or maybe even plant evidence on us.
> 
> We can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that we are guilty, and we can expect to be railroaded by the justice system, even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when we are innocent. If we were born in poverty, as a much larger percentage of them are than whites, we can reasonably expect to remain in poverty for our entire lives.
> 
> *And that’s when we’re doing do everything right.*
> 
> God forbid we should make a mistake ? If we do, we can expect to pay for it in ways that white people don’t.
> 
> We can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.They can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak as if no blacks should be turned down for anything, even though so many whites are also denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my words instead of trying to read my mind. I never said that.
> 
> White privilege at its most basic level is the privilege of having one less thing to worry about in one’s daily life.
> 
> Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.
Click to expand...

I don’t deny racism exist. Not all woes that blacks call racism is true. I have seen this firsthand. Blacks were fired for lying on their job applications, getting speeding tickets in company vehicles, not showing up to work. They claimed it was because they were black. Whites were fired for the same thing, all of them. Nobody got a pass.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must feel better after all that poor me and my people diatribe.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another tactic many whites use. They try to play your ego _"Stop being baby" "Poor me"_ Playing to my ego won't work. I am a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. As I have said many times ......most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> 
> You think I'm trying persuade you. I'm not. You understand ?
> 
> That's were your fking up.
> 
> To persuade people. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust.
> Appeal to the head.
> Appeal to the heart.
> *Hitler said you just need the last.*
> 
> In any case, my style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So I know it will not persuade most of them.
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way, way beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> For some reason you expect me to write to white point of view with concern for their tender feelings.
> 
> _As if there are not enough people doing that already._
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like or want to hear my story-don't expect anyone to bother hearing yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's grotesque and monumentally repugnant of white ppl who want to own victim-hood whilst being FUCKING steeped in white privilege and patronizingly conflate their specific white ethnic problems within white dominance and project that onto black people and foist upon the very people (Black people) who have absolutely nothing to do with their (Irish) past oppression,
> 
> Get the fuck out my face.
> 
> And *THEN* you try to equate your history as similar to that of black history, thereby relinquishing any culpability emanating from THEIR OWN oppression/racism of black people all the while enjoying the ill-gotten fruits of white superiority.
> 
> *Genius !! (lol)*
> 
> Why don't you direct your complaints of ‘slavic oppression’ to you fellow white Anglo-Saxon brethren ? Why to Black people?
> 
> *Black people have never enslaved or oppressed slavic people.*
> 
> You have the fucking nerve to sit there trying to garner sympathy whilst exonerating yourself of racism, from the very people (Black people) whom whites oppress and continue to do so.
> 
> Everyone hears white people stories and if you don't ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have trump in office the most pro-white president ever.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the _New York Times_, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge, Twitter, Facebook, Insta. Whites write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> White dudes own and run nearly all the main bits of the global Talking Machine.
> 
> Trust me - I know white people's POV and stories we hear it everyday.
Click to expand...

You lost my trust(which you had) with your ATTITUDE. Whites run things due to merit and ability-that's the way LIFE works. All your figures do not mean as much as this simple advice-get off your pity pot and do something for YOURSELF! Others will follow if they see you prosper. 
Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.



























Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must feel better after all that poor me and my people diatribe.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another tactic many whites use. They try to play your ego _"Stop being baby" "Poor me"_ Playing to my ego won't work. I am a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. As I have said many times ......most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> 
> You think I'm trying persuade you. I'm not. You understand ?
> 
> That's were your fking up.
> 
> To persuade people. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust.
> Appeal to the head.
> Appeal to the heart.
> *Hitler said you just need the last.*
> 
> In any case, my style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So I know it will not persuade most of them.
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way, way beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> For some reason you expect me to write to white point of view with concern for their tender feelings.
> 
> _As if there are not enough people doing that already._
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like or want to hear my story-don't expect anyone to bother hearing yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's grotesque and monumentally repugnant of white ppl who want to own victim-hood whilst being FUCKING steeped in white privilege and patronizingly conflate their specific white ethnic problems within white dominance and project that onto black people and foist upon the very people (Black people) who have absolutely nothing to do with their (Irish) past oppression,
> 
> Get the fuck out my face.
> 
> And *THEN* you try to equate your history as similar to that of black history, thereby relinquishing any culpability emanating from THEIR OWN oppression/racism of black people all the while enjoying the ill-gotten fruits of white superiority.
> 
> *Genius !! (lol)*
> 
> Why don't you direct your complaints of ‘slavic oppression’ to you fellow white Anglo-Saxon brethren ? Why to Black people?
> 
> *Black people have never enslaved or oppressed slavic people.*
> 
> You have the fucking nerve to sit there trying to garner sympathy whilst exonerating yourself of racism, from the very people (Black people) whom whites oppress and continue to do so.
> 
> Everyone hears white people stories and if you don't ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have trump in office the most pro-white president ever.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the _New York Times_, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge, Twitter, Facebook, Insta. Whites write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> White dudes own and run nearly all the main bits of the global Talking Machine.
> 
> Trust me - I know white people's POV and stories we hear it everyday.
Click to expand...

You lost my trust. Your head is filled with bias and your heart is cold. Whites run things because of merit and skill. Try getting off your pity pot and do _something_ for yourself. If you are successful, others will follow. THAT's the best thing YOU can do for YOUR people.


----------



## Third Party

CrusaderFrank said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may or may not know racism extends to ethnicity and gender and language as well as color.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this sentence means.
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father could not get a professor ship at a college(systems) because he had a Slavic last name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what your father told you, and that's what your telling me what your father told you.
> 
> I was not at the interview. I don't know who he was up against. I don't know what was going in the minds of the people who were thinking of hiring your fathers.
> 
> But at the end of the day your father was still white.
> 
> Sure he was distant European immigrant (_But aren't all white Americans ?_) but getting white ppl to acknowledge the humanity of a group of white people (however much this group may differ from most of them religiously and culture wise) is a far cry from convincing them of the equal value of black immigrants, who don’t look like them, who might not speak the same language, and who are seen as taking white jobs and soaking up welfare dollars.
> 
> Your father still had a similar skin tone which allowed other whites of their common bond with him because I'm pretty sure your father didn't stay out of work too long. But racism is different because racism prioritizes certain outward characteristics as paramount to categorization so makes bonding more difficult.
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother could not train as a pilot because she was a woman-each denied a career they excelled at because of *system* racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter whatever system you throw at me. They will have white supremacy running through it so thick you can cut it with a knife. You may say it's a capitalist system, all that means is the white capitalist is on top and black capitalist is on the bottom. You may say your mother was discriminated against because she was a woman but she was still white. The white feminists movements have had a history anti black hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan B Anthony and Magaret Sanger fought for women's rights but that had no effect on their racism towards black people.
> 
> It's also a derailing argument because you have a conscious desire to deflect focus back to yourself and your family because you can’t actually bear to understand someone else’s experience.
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was denied work due to no military background in one instance and because of affirmative action in another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about being excluded at work and possible promotion because I did not speak Spanish? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know that white person with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than a black person with out one
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> But I've heard many white dudes (and women) complain about being the victims of reverse discrimination.
> 
> So I ask the person a few obvious questions :
> 
> What was the company or government agency, or contractor to which you had applied for a position or contract, which you believe discriminated against you?
> 
> When did you apply for this job or contract?
> 
> Who was hired or given the contract ahead of you, and what evidence do you have that they were less qualified, objectively than you for the position?
> 
> Three simple questions, and yet none of them (and certainly never the last one) is ever answered by those to whom I put the challenge.
> 
> They forget the details, usually retreating to the tried but true argument that they were “told” how much more qualified they were, but how, unfortunately, the employer was being “forced” to hire a minority.
> 
> Employers will often tell rejected white applicants such a thing, even though no federal or state law requires, encourages or even allows such a practice. Indeed, hiring someone solely because they are a person of color is illegal, and that is not how much maligned affirmative action programs operate, or have ever operated.
> 
> *Real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace is extraordinarily rare.*
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> .We all have run into unfair practices for some reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m guessing you are a person who doesn’t understand that “privilege” (in the sense of White privilege) can be understood as the absence of negative consequences (because you’re White) just as easily as people frame it as advantages you get (because you’re White).
> 
> 1. Police harrassment/brutality
> 2. Assumptions of incompetence, regardless of how shiny your resume and thus not getting the job
> 3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
> 4. Assumptions that anything you say is racist is just your own “sensitivity”
> 5. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
> 6. etc., etc., etc.
> 
> All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.
> 
> A black cop can pull you over and harrass you, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> It’s almost too obvious (and redundant) to type out that any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody. The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> Snap judgments made about whites (as a group) by blacks don’t have the same amount of the power as the reverse situation. Saying “_We all have run into unfair practices for some reason_” is one of those kumbayah platitudes because it assumes that there’s some kind of tug-of-war going on in which the opposing sides are tugging on ropes of equal quality.
> 
> The reality is that one side of the rope is strong, while the other is often threadbare.
> 
> You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet blacks overwhelmingly voted for Hillary
> 
> Wow
Click to expand...

His post is about venting, not offering new or interesting ideas. Race, race, race. That's all there is. If that's the case, vote Booker or Harris, no one else counts.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that so many white people do not treat blacks as unequals, calling whites racist is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So quick question - Why would you be so confident of white treatment of black ppl when you are not black yourself ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which system exactly is responsible for this racism you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think all blacks should get a free ride because they are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free ride ? Since when have black people ever had a free ride ?
> 
> Here’s the reality. Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when we do get it. We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do. We can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that we end up in certain neighborhood which in turn can increase the risk of our children becoming involved with gangs, reduce our access to investment, reduce the quality of our children’s education.
> 
> We can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals when we enter a stores, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood. We can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college, struggle to make the same grades and receive the same treatment from professors and once we’re there, and have a harder time graduating. We can expect to be regularly pulled over or stopped while walking down the street, for no reason whatsoever and when we do, we can reasonably fear that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest us on bogus charges or maybe even plant evidence on us.
> 
> We can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that we are guilty, and we can expect to be railroaded by the justice system, even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when we are innocent. If we were born in poverty, as a much larger percentage of them are than whites, we can reasonably expect to remain in poverty for our entire lives.
> 
> *And that’s when we’re doing do everything right.*
> 
> God forbid we should make a mistake ? If we do, we can expect to pay for it in ways that white people don’t.
> 
> We can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.They can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak as if no blacks should be turned down for anything, even though so many whites are also denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my words instead of trying to read my mind. I never said that.
> 
> White privilege at its most basic level is the privilege of having one less thing to worry about in one’s daily life.
> 
> Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism exist. Not all woes that blacks call racism is true. I have seen this firsthand. Blacks were fired for lying on their job applications, getting speeding tickets in company vehicles, not showing up to work. They claimed it was because they were black. Whites were fired for the same thing, all of them. Nobody got a pass.
Click to expand...

We are just going round in circles. You're doing that common thing that white people do of saying racism exists but then shooting down examples brought to you of it's existence but then saying racism exists. So as I say we are going round in circles.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that so many white people do not treat blacks as unequals, calling whites racist is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So quick question - Why would you be so confident of white treatment of black ppl when you are not black yourself ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which system exactly is responsible for this racism you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think all blacks should get a free ride because they are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free ride ? Since when have black people ever had a free ride ?
> 
> Here’s the reality. Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when we do get it. We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do. We can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that we end up in certain neighborhood which in turn can increase the risk of our children becoming involved with gangs, reduce our access to investment, reduce the quality of our children’s education.
> 
> We can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals when we enter a stores, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood. We can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college, struggle to make the same grades and receive the same treatment from professors and once we’re there, and have a harder time graduating. We can expect to be regularly pulled over or stopped while walking down the street, for no reason whatsoever and when we do, we can reasonably fear that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest us on bogus charges or maybe even plant evidence on us.
> 
> We can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that we are guilty, and we can expect to be railroaded by the justice system, even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when we are innocent. If we were born in poverty, as a much larger percentage of them are than whites, we can reasonably expect to remain in poverty for our entire lives.
> 
> *And that’s when we’re doing do everything right.*
> 
> God forbid we should make a mistake ? If we do, we can expect to pay for it in ways that white people don’t.
> 
> We can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.They can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak as if no blacks should be turned down for anything, even though so many whites are also denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my words instead of trying to read my mind. I never said that.
> 
> White privilege at its most basic level is the privilege of having one less thing to worry about in one’s daily life.
> 
> Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism exist. Not all woes that blacks call racism is true. I have seen this firsthand. Blacks were fired for lying on their job applications, getting speeding tickets in company vehicles, not showing up to work. They claimed it was because they were black. Whites were fired for the same thing, all of them. Nobody got a pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are just going round in circles. You're doing that common thing that white people do of saying racism exists but then shooting down examples brought to you of it's existence but then saying racism exists. So as I say we are going round in circles.
Click to expand...

Kinds what Obama said isn't it, if you both consider yourselves reasonable people.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that so many white people do not treat blacks as unequals, calling whites racist is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So quick question - Why would you be so confident of white treatment of black ppl when you are not black yourself ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which system exactly is responsible for this racism you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think all blacks should get a free ride because they are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free ride ? Since when have black people ever had a free ride ?
> 
> Here’s the reality. Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when we do get it. We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do. We can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that we end up in certain neighborhood which in turn can increase the risk of our children becoming involved with gangs, reduce our access to investment, reduce the quality of our children’s education.
> 
> We can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals when we enter a stores, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood. We can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college, struggle to make the same grades and receive the same treatment from professors and once we’re there, and have a harder time graduating. We can expect to be regularly pulled over or stopped while walking down the street, for no reason whatsoever and when we do, we can reasonably fear that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest us on bogus charges or maybe even plant evidence on us.
> 
> We can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that we are guilty, and we can expect to be railroaded by the justice system, even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when we are innocent. If we were born in poverty, as a much larger percentage of them are than whites, we can reasonably expect to remain in poverty for our entire lives.
> 
> *And that’s when we’re doing do everything right.*
> 
> God forbid we should make a mistake ? If we do, we can expect to pay for it in ways that white people don’t.
> 
> We can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.They can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak as if no blacks should be turned down for anything, even though so many whites are also denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my words instead of trying to read my mind. I never said that.
> 
> White privilege at its most basic level is the privilege of having one less thing to worry about in one’s daily life.
> 
> Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism exist. Not all woes that blacks call racism is true. I have seen this firsthand. Blacks were fired for lying on their job applications, getting speeding tickets in company vehicles, not showing up to work. They claimed it was because they were black. Whites were fired for the same thing, all of them. Nobody got a pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are just going round in circles. You're doing that common thing that white people do of saying racism exists but then shooting down examples brought to you of it's existence but then saying racism exists. So as I say we are going round in circles.
Click to expand...

And you reply like black people do by dismissing anything a white person says.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that so many white people do not treat blacks as unequals, calling whites racist is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So quick question - Why would you be so confident of white treatment of black ppl when you are not black yourself ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which system exactly is responsible for this racism you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think all blacks should get a free ride because they are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free ride ? Since when have black people ever had a free ride ?
> 
> Here’s the reality. Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when we do get it. We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do. We can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that we end up in certain neighborhood which in turn can increase the risk of our children becoming involved with gangs, reduce our access to investment, reduce the quality of our children’s education.
> 
> We can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals when we enter a stores, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood. We can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college, struggle to make the same grades and receive the same treatment from professors and once we’re there, and have a harder time graduating. We can expect to be regularly pulled over or stopped while walking down the street, for no reason whatsoever and when we do, we can reasonably fear that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest us on bogus charges or maybe even plant evidence on us.
> 
> We can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that we are guilty, and we can expect to be railroaded by the justice system, even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when we are innocent. If we were born in poverty, as a much larger percentage of them are than whites, we can reasonably expect to remain in poverty for our entire lives.
> 
> *And that’s when we’re doing do everything right.*
> 
> God forbid we should make a mistake ? If we do, we can expect to pay for it in ways that white people don’t.
> 
> We can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.They can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak as if no blacks should be turned down for anything, even though so many whites are also denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my words instead of trying to read my mind. I never said that.
> 
> White privilege at its most basic level is the privilege of having one less thing to worry about in one’s daily life.
> 
> Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism exist. Not all woes that blacks call racism is true. I have seen this firsthand. Blacks were fired for lying on their job applications, getting speeding tickets in company vehicles, not showing up to work. They claimed it was because they were black. Whites were fired for the same thing, all of them. Nobody got a pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are just going round in circles. You're doing that common thing that white people do of saying racism exists but then shooting down examples brought to you of it's existence but then saying racism exists. So as I say we are going round in circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you reply like black people do by dismissing anything a white person says.
Click to expand...

How I can reply to what you wrote but then your saying I'm  dismissing what your wrote ?

I know what your gonna say because I know you think. I know how third party thinks.

Your talking points sounds good when your around white mates, and family n friends.

They sound good when no one is there check them.


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must feel better after all that poor me and my people diatribe.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another tactic many whites use. They try to play your ego _"Stop being baby" "Poor me"_ Playing to my ego won't work. I am a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. As I have said many times ......most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> 
> You think I'm trying persuade you. I'm not. You understand ?
> 
> That's were your fking up.
> 
> To persuade people. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust.
> Appeal to the head.
> Appeal to the heart.
> *Hitler said you just need the last.*
> 
> In any case, my style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So I know it will not persuade most of them.
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way, way beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> For some reason you expect me to write to white point of view with concern for their tender feelings.
> 
> _As if there are not enough people doing that already._
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like or want to hear my story-don't expect anyone to bother hearing yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's grotesque and monumentally repugnant of white ppl who want to own victim-hood whilst being FUCKING steeped in white privilege and patronizingly conflate their specific white ethnic problems within white dominance and project that onto black people and foist upon the very people (Black people) who have absolutely nothing to do with their (Irish) past oppression,
> 
> Get the fuck out my face.
> 
> And *THEN* you try to equate your history as similar to that of black history, thereby relinquishing any culpability emanating from THEIR OWN oppression/racism of black people all the while enjoying the ill-gotten fruits of white superiority.
> 
> *Genius !! (lol)*
> 
> Why don't you direct your complaints of ‘slavic oppression’ to you fellow white Anglo-Saxon brethren ? Why to Black people?
> 
> *Black people have never enslaved or oppressed slavic people.*
> 
> You have the fucking nerve to sit there trying to garner sympathy whilst exonerating yourself of racism, from the very people (Black people) whom whites oppress and continue to do so.
> 
> Everyone hears white people stories and if you don't ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have trump in office the most pro-white president ever.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the _New York Times_, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge, Twitter, Facebook, Insta. Whites write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> White dudes own and run nearly all the main bits of the global Talking Machine.
> 
> Trust me - I know white people's POV and stories we hear it everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost my trust. Your head is filled with bias and your heart is cold. Whites run things because of merit and skill. Try getting off your pity pot and do _something_ for yourself. If you are successful, others will follow. THAT's the best thing YOU can do for YOUR people.
Click to expand...

Couple of things to remember.

I earn good money. Most likely more than you. I'm very comfortable. But white ppl can take every penny I have away from me. They can take my house, car everything. Why ? Because I live under a system of racism white supremacy.

So I don't get fooled by money.

Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down. 
Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down. 
Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.

Floyd Mayweather, Oprah, Le Bron, Beyonce,, don't matter they can b taking down.

Black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that so many white people do not treat blacks as unequals, calling whites racist is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So quick question - Why would you be so confident of white treatment of black ppl when you are not black yourself ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which system exactly is responsible for this racism you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think all blacks should get a free ride because they are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free ride ? Since when have black people ever had a free ride ?
> 
> Here’s the reality. Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when we do get it. We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do. We can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that we end up in certain neighborhood which in turn can increase the risk of our children becoming involved with gangs, reduce our access to investment, reduce the quality of our children’s education.
> 
> We can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals when we enter a stores, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood. We can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college, struggle to make the same grades and receive the same treatment from professors and once we’re there, and have a harder time graduating. We can expect to be regularly pulled over or stopped while walking down the street, for no reason whatsoever and when we do, we can reasonably fear that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest us on bogus charges or maybe even plant evidence on us.
> 
> We can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that we are guilty, and we can expect to be railroaded by the justice system, even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when we are innocent. If we were born in poverty, as a much larger percentage of them are than whites, we can reasonably expect to remain in poverty for our entire lives.
> 
> *And that’s when we’re doing do everything right.*
> 
> God forbid we should make a mistake ? If we do, we can expect to pay for it in ways that white people don’t.
> 
> We can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.They can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak as if no blacks should be turned down for anything, even though so many whites are also denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my words instead of trying to read my mind. I never said that.
> 
> White privilege at its most basic level is the privilege of having one less thing to worry about in one’s daily life.
> 
> Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism exist. Not all woes that blacks call racism is true. I have seen this firsthand. Blacks were fired for lying on their job applications, getting speeding tickets in company vehicles, not showing up to work. They claimed it was because they were black. Whites were fired for the same thing, all of them. Nobody got a pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are just going round in circles. You're doing that common thing that white people do of saying racism exists but then shooting down examples brought to you of it's existence but then saying racism exists. So as I say we are going round in circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you reply like black people do by dismissing anything a white person says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How I can reply to what you wrote but then your saying I'm  dismissing what your wrote ?
> 
> I know what your gonna say because I know you think. I know how third party thinks.
> 
> Your talking points sounds good when your around white mates, and family n friends.
> 
> They sound good when no one is there check them.
Click to expand...

Since you know what I think, why don't you answer for me and save me the typing?


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must feel better after all that poor me and my people diatribe.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another tactic many whites use. They try to play your ego _"Stop being baby" "Poor me"_ Playing to my ego won't work. I am a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. As I have said many times ......most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> 
> You think I'm trying persuade you. I'm not. You understand ?
> 
> That's were your fking up.
> 
> To persuade people. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust.
> Appeal to the head.
> Appeal to the heart.
> *Hitler said you just need the last.*
> 
> In any case, my style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So I know it will not persuade most of them.
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way, way beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> For some reason you expect me to write to white point of view with concern for their tender feelings.
> 
> _As if there are not enough people doing that already._
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like or want to hear my story-don't expect anyone to bother hearing yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's grotesque and monumentally repugnant of white ppl who want to own victim-hood whilst being FUCKING steeped in white privilege and patronizingly conflate their specific white ethnic problems within white dominance and project that onto black people and foist upon the very people (Black people) who have absolutely nothing to do with their (Irish) past oppression,
> 
> Get the fuck out my face.
> 
> And *THEN* you try to equate your history as similar to that of black history, thereby relinquishing any culpability emanating from THEIR OWN oppression/racism of black people all the while enjoying the ill-gotten fruits of white superiority.
> 
> *Genius !! (lol)*
> 
> Why don't you direct your complaints of ‘slavic oppression’ to you fellow white Anglo-Saxon brethren ? Why to Black people?
> 
> *Black people have never enslaved or oppressed slavic people.*
> 
> You have the fucking nerve to sit there trying to garner sympathy whilst exonerating yourself of racism, from the very people (Black people) whom whites oppress and continue to do so.
> 
> Everyone hears white people stories and if you don't ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have trump in office the most pro-white president ever.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the _New York Times_, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge, Twitter, Facebook, Insta. Whites write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> White dudes own and run nearly all the main bits of the global Talking Machine.
> 
> Trust me - I know white people's POV and stories we hear it everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost my trust. Your head is filled with bias and your heart is cold. Whites run things because of merit and skill. Try getting off your pity pot and do _something_ for yourself. If you are successful, others will follow. THAT's the best thing YOU can do for YOUR people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of things to remember.
> 
> I earn good money. Most likely more than you. I'm very comfortable. But white ppl can take every penny I have away from me. They can take my house, car everything. Why ? Because I live under a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get fooled by money.
> 
> Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down.
> Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather, Oprah, Le Bron, Beyonce,, don't matter they can b taking down.
> 
> Black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
Click to expand...

Cosby's libido took him down. Drinking took Tiger down.
Jackson's father took him down. 
Tyson's aggressiveness took him down.
White ppl _did_ take IM2 down, so yeah there's that.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that so many white people do not treat blacks as unequals, calling whites racist is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So quick question - Why would you be so confident of white treatment of black ppl when you are not black yourself ?
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which system exactly is responsible for this racism you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The system of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think all blacks should get a free ride because they are black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free ride ? Since when have black people ever had a free ride ?
> 
> Here’s the reality. Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when we do get it. We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do. We can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that we end up in certain neighborhood which in turn can increase the risk of our children becoming involved with gangs, reduce our access to investment, reduce the quality of our children’s education.
> 
> We can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals when we enter a stores, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood. We can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college, struggle to make the same grades and receive the same treatment from professors and once we’re there, and have a harder time graduating. We can expect to be regularly pulled over or stopped while walking down the street, for no reason whatsoever and when we do, we can reasonably fear that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest us on bogus charges or maybe even plant evidence on us.
> 
> We can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that we are guilty, and we can expect to be railroaded by the justice system, even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when we are innocent. If we were born in poverty, as a much larger percentage of them are than whites, we can reasonably expect to remain in poverty for our entire lives.
> 
> *And that’s when we’re doing do everything right.*
> 
> God forbid we should make a mistake ? If we do, we can expect to pay for it in ways that white people don’t.
> 
> We can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.They can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak as if no blacks should be turned down for anything, even though so many whites are also denied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try reading my words instead of trying to read my mind. I never said that.
> 
> White privilege at its most basic level is the privilege of having one less thing to worry about in one’s daily life.
> 
> Don’t get it twisted: everyone has challenges in life. But for white ppl, in spite of your personal problems in life (_which of course black people have to_), dealing with racism is not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism exist. Not all woes that blacks call racism is true. I have seen this firsthand. Blacks were fired for lying on their job applications, getting speeding tickets in company vehicles, not showing up to work. They claimed it was because they were black. Whites were fired for the same thing, all of them. Nobody got a pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are just going round in circles. You're doing that common thing that white people do of saying racism exists but then shooting down examples brought to you of it's existence but then saying racism exists. So as I say we are going round in circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you reply like black people do by dismissing anything a white person says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How I can reply to what you wrote but then your saying I'm  dismissing what your wrote ?
> 
> I know what your gonna say because I know you think. I know how third party thinks.
> 
> Your talking points sounds good when your around white mates, and family n friends.
> 
> They sound good when no one is there check them.
Click to expand...

Replying and dismissing are two different things.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must feel better after all that poor me and my people diatribe.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another tactic many whites use. They try to play your ego _"Stop being baby" "Poor me"_ Playing to my ego won't work. I am a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. As I have said many times ......most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> 
> You think I'm trying persuade you. I'm not. You understand ?
> 
> That's were your fking up.
> 
> To persuade people. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust.
> Appeal to the head.
> Appeal to the heart.
> *Hitler said you just need the last.*
> 
> In any case, my style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So I know it will not persuade most of them.
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way, way beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> For some reason you expect me to write to white point of view with concern for their tender feelings.
> 
> _As if there are not enough people doing that already._
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like or want to hear my story-don't expect anyone to bother hearing yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's grotesque and monumentally repugnant of white ppl who want to own victim-hood whilst being FUCKING steeped in white privilege and patronizingly conflate their specific white ethnic problems within white dominance and project that onto black people and foist upon the very people (Black people) who have absolutely nothing to do with their (Irish) past oppression,
> 
> Get the fuck out my face.
> 
> And *THEN* you try to equate your history as similar to that of black history, thereby relinquishing any culpability emanating from THEIR OWN oppression/racism of black people all the while enjoying the ill-gotten fruits of white superiority.
> 
> *Genius !! (lol)*
> 
> Why don't you direct your complaints of ‘slavic oppression’ to you fellow white Anglo-Saxon brethren ? Why to Black people?
> 
> *Black people have never enslaved or oppressed slavic people.*
> 
> You have the fucking nerve to sit there trying to garner sympathy whilst exonerating yourself of racism, from the very people (Black people) whom whites oppress and continue to do so.
> 
> Everyone hears white people stories and if you don't ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have trump in office the most pro-white president ever.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the _New York Times_, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge, Twitter, Facebook, Insta. Whites write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> White dudes own and run nearly all the main bits of the global Talking Machine.
> 
> Trust me - I know white people's POV and stories we hear it everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost my trust. Your head is filled with bias and your heart is cold. Whites run things because of merit and skill. Try getting off your pity pot and do _something_ for yourself. If you are successful, others will follow. THAT's the best thing YOU can do for YOUR people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of things to remember.
> 
> I earn good money. Most likely more than you. I'm very comfortable. But white ppl can take every penny I have away from me. They can take my house, car everything. Why ? Because I live under a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get fooled by money.
> 
> Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down.
> Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather, Oprah, Le Bron, Beyonce,, don't matter they can b taking down.
> 
> Black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
Click to expand...

What an idiotic reply. All of those people you mention took themselves down. Blaming whites for what blacks do to themselves is pathetic of you. If a white person fails, you don't blame the race for their failure, it is their own fault.


----------



## Paul Essien

This *Richard Spencer* leaked audio is exactly who blk people knew he was but I'm glad everyone spent so much time talking about his sartorial dress sense.

The way his voice cracked and went up like 3 octaves. He sounded like a 13 year old whose parents just unplugged him from Call of Duty.

_“Ritualistically humiliate them”?_

WTF is that? Sounds like he’s in a cult that has some kind of pagan rituals. 

_“I rule the fucking world,”_ huh?

Another case of narcissistic personality disorder.

He's mad at the guy who killed Heather Heyer, not because of the actual murder, but because it made his white supremacist “movement” look bad (as if it could ever be good).

Spencer and his ilk try to _“clean up their image”_ and promote themselves as _“people wanting to have a racial discussion”_ This is what they are.  

But OK. Richard. Bring it. What are you waiting for ? If you're about that life. Bring it. What can white people do to blk ppl that they have not done already ? Crying ass bitch.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> This *Richard Spencer* leaked audio is exactly who blk people knew he was but I'm glad everyone spent so much time talking about his sartorial dress sense.
> 
> The way his voice cracked and went up like 3 octaves. He sounded like a 13 year old whose parents just un-subbed them from Call of Duty.
> 
> _“Ritualistically humiliate them”?_
> 
> WTH is that? It makes it sound like he’s in a cult that has some kind of pagan rituals. It’s worthwhile listening to it to get a sense of exactly how out-of-his-mind this guy is.
> 
> “I rule the fucking world,” huh?
> 
> Another case of narcissistic personality disorder, it looks like to me.
> 
> I’m assuming he's mad at the guy who killed Heather Heyer, not because of the actual murder, but because it made his white supremacist “movement” look bad (as if it could ever be good).
> 
> Spencer and his ilk try to _“clean up their image”_ and promote themselves as _“people wanting to have a racial discussion”_ or whatever. This is what they are.  No matter how “nice” they act or what politically-correct language they’ll deign to use so they can try to appear_ “reasonable” _
> 
> But OK. Richard. Bring it. What are you waiting for ? If you're about that life. Bring it. What can white people do to blk ppl that they have not done already ? Crying ass bitch.


Isn't he the guy that got banned from college campuses for promoting free speech?


----------



## Paul Essien

Black man shoots and kills racist white supremacist for using racial slurs in Florida





Now we need to stand with that brother by raising legal fees to defend himself. Carry on, just another Darwin award handed out.


----------



## Third Party

Paul Essien said:


> Black man shoots and kills racist white supremacist for using racial slurs in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to stand with that brother by raising legal fees to defend himself. Carry on, just another Darwin award handed out.


So, is language a good enough reason to shoot somebody?


----------



## Paul Essien

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man shoots and kills racist white supremacist for using racial slurs in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to stand with that brother by raising legal fees to defend himself. Carry on, just another Darwin award handed out.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is language a good enough reason to shoot somebody?
Click to expand...

O please. Black ppl have tried every peaceful way there is to try to get  whites to stop their bullshit.

We've tried marching, singing, balloting, walking, writing about it, making films. Black ppl are the most peaceful ppl on earth. Because if the shoe was on the other foot ? Whites would have a murderous rage towards blk ppl.

So yes. He was a 100% correct to kill him. You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man shoots and kills racist white supremacist for using racial slurs in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to stand with that brother by raising legal fees to defend himself. Carry on, just another Darwin award handed out.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is language a good enough reason to shoot somebody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O please. Black ppl have tried every peaceful way there is to try to get  whites to stop their bullshit.
> 
> We've tried marching, singing, balloting, walking, writing about it, making films. Black ppl are the most peaceful ppl on earth. Because if the shoe was on the other foot ? Whites would have a murderous rage towards blk ppl.
> 
> So yes. He was a 100% correct to kill him. You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
Click to expand...

A lot of resources have been spent and a lot of resources have been wasted to uplift  African Americans. There are people who like things the way they are. They know how to play the money game. Unfortunately there are many who do not. There is a monetary system within the national monetary system in poorer neighborhoods. Opportunities are there. In many fields African Americans are competitive. But in others, they have not yet shown that in numbers needed to keep our nation competitive. I am talking the best of the best. I am not that. Perhaps you are uncomfortable that there is not enough representation in the real movers and shakers.


----------



## Paul Essien

22lcidw said:


> A lot of resources have been spent and a lot of resources have been wasted to uplift  African Americans.


What money? Where ? When? What area ? What are you talking about ? Be specific.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of resources have been spent and a lot of resources have been wasted to uplift  African Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> What money? Where ? When? What area ? What are you talking about ? Be specific.
Click to expand...

What? Between free stuff and incarceration you can't figure it out? Not to mention the trillions spent on education on those who are largely incapable of learning. You mean that money?


----------



## Third Party

22lcidw said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man shoots and kills racist white supremacist for using racial slurs in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to stand with that brother by raising legal fees to defend himself. Carry on, just another Darwin award handed out.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is language a good enough reason to shoot somebody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O please. Black ppl have tried every peaceful way there is to try to get  whites to stop their bullshit.
> 
> We've tried marching, singing, balloting, walking, writing about it, making films. Black ppl are the most peaceful ppl on earth. Because if the shoe was on the other foot ? Whites would have a murderous rage towards blk ppl.
> 
> So yes. He was a 100% correct to kill him. You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of resources have been spent and a lot of resources have been wasted to uplift  African Americans. There are people who like things the way they are. They know how to play the money game. Unfortunately there are many who do not. There is a monetary system within the national monetary system in poorer neighborhoods. Opportunities are there. In many fields African Americans are competitive. But in others, they have not yet shown that in numbers needed to keep our nation competitive. I am talking the best of the best. I am not that. Perhaps you are uncomfortable that there is not enough representation in the real movers and shakers.
Click to expand...

I would like to hear a white man say yes and a black man to say no. Just to make sure one's own race doesn't influence the answer.


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacist beaten up for masturbating while looking through a girl's bedroom window in Wellington by the girl's father who was a former NFL player.


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacists often go to Emmett Till’s memorial, to shoot it up.  This group wearing returned to desecrate & shoot up the newly restored memorial, & then found out the memorial is bullet proof, with an alarm & surveillance. Look at how cowardly they are. 

These are the same types of people who’ll tell us to “just get over it”  I know darn well that those license plates were captured upon retreat. Time to expose them.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacists often go to Emmett Till’s memorial, to shoot it up.  This group wearing returned to desecrate & shoot up the newly restored memorial, & then found out the memorial is bullet proof, with an alarm & surveillance. Look at how cowardly they are.
> 
> These are the same types of people who’ll tell us to “just get over it”  I know darn well that those license plates were captured upon retreat. Time to expose them.



A thing of the past? 

I don't think so.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacist beaten up for masturbating while looking through a girl's bedroom window in Wellington by the girl's father who was a former NFL player.


WTF?


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of resources have been spent and a lot of resources have been wasted to uplift  African Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> What money? Where ? When? What area ? What are you talking about ? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Between free stuff and incarceration you can't figure it out? Not to mention the trillions spent on education on those who are largely incapable of learning. You mean that money?
Click to expand...

There was no such money.


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must feel better after all that poor me and my people diatribe.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another tactic many whites use. They try to play your ego _"Stop being baby" "Poor me"_ Playing to my ego won't work. I am a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. As I have said many times ......most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> 
> You think I'm trying persuade you. I'm not. You understand ?
> 
> That's were your fking up.
> 
> To persuade people. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust.
> Appeal to the head.
> Appeal to the heart.
> *Hitler said you just need the last.*
> 
> In any case, my style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So I know it will not persuade most of them.
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way, way beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> For some reason you expect me to write to white point of view with concern for their tender feelings.
> 
> _As if there are not enough people doing that already._
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like or want to hear my story-don't expect anyone to bother hearing yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's grotesque and monumentally repugnant of white ppl who want to own victim-hood whilst being FUCKING steeped in white privilege and patronizingly conflate their specific white ethnic problems within white dominance and project that onto black people and foist upon the very people (Black people) who have absolutely nothing to do with their (Irish) past oppression,
> 
> Get the fuck out my face.
> 
> And *THEN* you try to equate your history as similar to that of black history, thereby relinquishing any culpability emanating from THEIR OWN oppression/racism of black people all the while enjoying the ill-gotten fruits of white superiority.
> 
> *Genius !! (lol)*
> 
> Why don't you direct your complaints of ‘slavic oppression’ to you fellow white Anglo-Saxon brethren ? Why to Black people?
> 
> *Black people have never enslaved or oppressed slavic people.*
> 
> You have the fucking nerve to sit there trying to garner sympathy whilst exonerating yourself of racism, from the very people (Black people) whom whites oppress and continue to do so.
> 
> Everyone hears white people stories and if you don't ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have trump in office the most pro-white president ever.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the _New York Times_, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge, Twitter, Facebook, Insta. Whites write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> White dudes own and run nearly all the main bits of the global Talking Machine.
> 
> Trust me - I know white people's POV and stories we hear it everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost my trust. Your head is filled with bias and your heart is cold. Whites run things because of merit and skill. Try getting off your pity pot and do _something_ for yourself. If you are successful, others will follow. THAT's the best thing YOU can do for YOUR people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of things to remember.
> 
> I earn good money. Most likely more than you. I'm very comfortable. But white ppl can take every penny I have away from me. They can take my house, car everything. Why ? Because I live under a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get fooled by money.
> 
> Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down.
> Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather, Oprah, Le Bron, Beyonce,, don't matter they can b taking down.
> 
> Black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cosby's libido took him down. Drinking took Tiger down.
> Jackson's father took him down.
> Tyson's aggressiveness took him down.
> White ppl _did_ take IM2 down, so yeah there's that.
Click to expand...


Yawn! More white dumbness.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man shoots and kills racist white supremacist for using racial slurs in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to stand with that brother by raising legal fees to defend himself. Carry on, just another Darwin award handed out.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is language a good enough reason to shoot somebody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O please. Black ppl have tried every peaceful way there is to try to get  whites to stop their bullshit.
> 
> We've tried marching, singing, balloting, walking, writing about it, making films. Black ppl are the most peaceful ppl on earth. Because if the shoe was on the other foot ? Whites would have a murderous rage towards blk ppl.
> 
> So yes. He was a 100% correct to kill him. You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of resources have been spent and a lot of resources have been wasted to uplift  African Americans. There are people who like things the way they are. They know how to play the money game. Unfortunately there are many who do not. There is a monetary system within the national monetary system in poorer neighborhoods. Opportunities are there. In many fields African Americans are competitive. But in others, they have not yet shown that in numbers needed to keep our nation competitive. I am talking the best of the best. I am not that. Perhaps you are uncomfortable that there is not enough representation in the real movers and shakers.
Click to expand...


Let's ignore the years of laws that excluded black and make silly comments about resources that mainly went to poor whites.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Black man shoots and kills racist white supremacist for using racial slurs in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to stand with that brother by raising legal fees to defend himself. Carry on, just another Darwin award handed out.







This is the USA, people have the Right to say what they want.  You do not have the right to attack them for the stupid shit they say.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must feel better after all that poor me and my people diatribe.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another tactic many whites use. They try to play your ego _"Stop being baby" "Poor me"_ Playing to my ego won't work. I am a victim of white supremacy.
> 
> You seem to think I am in the business of telling sob stories to appeal to the pity of whites. As I have said many times ......most whites have hearts of stone when it comes to blacks.
> 
> You think I'm trying persuade you. I'm not. You understand ?
> 
> That's were your fking up.
> 
> To persuade people. You need three things:
> 
> Gain the reader’s trust.
> Appeal to the head.
> Appeal to the heart.
> *Hitler said you just need the last.*
> 
> In any case, my style of writing in regard to whites lacks the first and the last. So I know it will not persuade most of them.
> 
> Persuading whites to give up the benefits of racism is way, way beyond my powers.
> 
> *I write about white people and racism for my own understanding*.
> 
> For some reason you expect me to write to white point of view with concern for their tender feelings.
> 
> _As if there are not enough people doing that already._
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like or want to hear my story-don't expect anyone to bother hearing yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's grotesque and monumentally repugnant of white ppl who want to own victim-hood whilst being FUCKING steeped in white privilege and patronizingly conflate their specific white ethnic problems within white dominance and project that onto black people and foist upon the very people (Black people) who have absolutely nothing to do with their (Irish) past oppression,
> 
> Get the fuck out my face.
> 
> And *THEN* you try to equate your history as similar to that of black history, thereby relinquishing any culpability emanating from THEIR OWN oppression/racism of black people all the while enjoying the ill-gotten fruits of white superiority.
> 
> *Genius !! (lol)*
> 
> Why don't you direct your complaints of ‘slavic oppression’ to you fellow white Anglo-Saxon brethren ? Why to Black people?
> 
> *Black people have never enslaved or oppressed slavic people.*
> 
> You have the fucking nerve to sit there trying to garner sympathy whilst exonerating yourself of racism, from the very people (Black people) whom whites oppress and continue to do so.
> 
> Everyone hears white people stories and if you don't ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have trump in office the most pro-white president ever.
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, the _New York Times_, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge, Twitter, Facebook, Insta. Whites write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> White dudes own and run nearly all the main bits of the global Talking Machine.
> 
> Trust me - I know white people's POV and stories we hear it everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lost my trust. Your head is filled with bias and your heart is cold. Whites run things because of merit and skill. Try getting off your pity pot and do _something_ for yourself. If you are successful, others will follow. THAT's the best thing YOU can do for YOUR people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couple of things to remember.
> 
> I earn good money. Most likely more than you. I'm very comfortable. But white ppl can take every penny I have away from me. They can take my house, car everything. Why ? Because I live under a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> So I don't get fooled by money.
> 
> Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down.
> Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather, Oprah, Le Bron, Beyonce,, don't matter they can b taking down.
> 
> Black degradation is essential in a system of white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cosby's libido took him down. Drinking took Tiger down.
> Jackson's father took him down.
> Tyson's aggressiveness took him down.
> White ppl _did_ take IM2 down, so yeah there's that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! More white dumbness.
Click to expand...

Try to deny the above-you can't-some blacks do dumb things, and you do the most.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man shoots and kills racist white supremacist for using racial slurs in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to stand with that brother by raising legal fees to defend himself. Carry on, just another Darwin award handed out.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is language a good enough reason to shoot somebody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O please. Black ppl have tried every peaceful way there is to try to get  whites to stop their bullshit.
> 
> We've tried marching, singing, balloting, walking, writing about it, making films. Black ppl are the most peaceful ppl on earth. Because if the shoe was on the other foot ? Whites would have a murderous rage towards blk ppl.
> 
> So yes. He was a 100% correct to kill him. You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of resources have been spent and a lot of resources have been wasted to uplift  African Americans. There are people who like things the way they are. They know how to play the money game. Unfortunately there are many who do not. There is a monetary system within the national monetary system in poorer neighborhoods. Opportunities are there. In many fields African Americans are competitive. But in others, they have not yet shown that in numbers needed to keep our nation competitive. I am talking the best of the best. I am not that. Perhaps you are uncomfortable that there is not enough representation in the real movers and shakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's ignore the years of laws that excluded black and make silly comments about resources that mainly went to poor whites.
Click to expand...

No, lets not. If resources were given to a group of* blacks* and ended up being wasted, then the poster is accurate-you can't fight that logic.


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacist beaten up for masturbating while looking through a girl's bedroom window in Wellington by the girl's father who was a former NFL player.


Let's tell the WHOLE story >>>>

Quiz for Liberals - If You Dare (LOL)


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacist beaten up for masturbating while looking through a girl's bedroom window in Wellington by the girl's father who was a former NFL player.


Good


----------



## luchitociencia

I though this "fight" between whites and blacks ended long ago. But this appears to be a never ended tale story.


----------



## Paul Essien

White Man Planned To ‘Let Loose’ On Black People With A Machete At A New Jersey Mall




Menlo Park Mall doesn’t even have many black folks as it it’s in Edison NJ with many people from India and Indian-Americans.

He should've went to Woodbridge mall if he wanted a real challenge. 

But he didn't want that smoke.


----------



## MizMolly

https://nypost.com/2019/08/23/unhinged-black-man-wanted-for-random-attacks-on-white-people-cops/

Racists arent just white


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> https://nypost.com/2019/08/23/unhinged-black-man-wanted-for-random-attacks-on-white-people-cops/
> 
> Racists arent just white


Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.

Sure - A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism, that is an INDIVIDUAL acting as an INDIVIDUAL and there is no SYSTEM in place that will support his right to harm you, In fact, he will go to JAIL.

As to your link. It was on the 23rd Nov. Right ? But guess what ? He was caught on the 24th

And bear in mind. This was a homeless man who didn't kill anyone. But the system of white supremacy shut that down in a minute and now he's gonna spend a long time in Shawshank.

Racial bias on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty impotent. 

Let's say he hates white people. And yet what kind of power have? None. He was in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folkswho can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.

That's why white policeman can murder black people and get away with it because there is a SYSTEM in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison SYSTEMS


----------



## squeeze berry

Paul Essien said:


> White Man Planned To ‘Let Loose’ On Black People With A Machete At A New Jersey Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menlo Park Mall doesn’t even have many black folks as it it’s in Edison NJ with many people from India and Indian-Americans.
> 
> He should've went to Woodbridge mall if he wanted a real challenge.
> 
> But he didn't want that smoke.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/08/23/unhinged-black-man-wanted-for-random-attacks-on-white-people-cops/
> 
> Racists arent just white
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Sure - A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism, that is an INDIVIDUAL acting as an INDIVIDUAL and there is no SYSTEM in place that will support his right to harm you, In fact, he will go to JAIL.
> 
> As to your link. It was on the 23rd Nov. Right ? But guess what ? He was caught on the 24th
> 
> And bear in mind. This was a homeless man who didn't kill anyone. But the system of white supremacy shut that down in a minute and now he's gonna spend a long time in Shawshank.
> 
> Racial bias on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty impotent.
> 
> Let's say he hates white people. And yet what kind of power have? None. He was in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folkswho can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
> 
> That's why white policeman can murder black people and get away with it because there is a SYSTEM in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison SYSTEMS
Click to expand...

Quit referring to the past. As a group, whites now do not do the things you say they DID. Racism is hating someone because of their race, not just denying them things. I am white, I cannot do those things you say whites do to blacks. If a white person with no power hates a black person, he is called a racist. Total bullshit in making excuses. The black man who wanted to kill whites was just as racist as the whites who want to kill blacks, just because of their skin color.


----------



## Paul Essien

A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids





Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.

But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified 







I want to say one final thing

*White people are not scared of black people
*
That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie

*White people are not scared of black people*

That's the go to excuse they use to kill us. 
*
*


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man shoots and kills racist white supremacist for using racial slurs in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to stand with that brother by raising legal fees to defend himself. Carry on, just another Darwin award handed out.
> 
> 
> 
> So, is language a good enough reason to shoot somebody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O please. Black ppl have tried every peaceful way there is to try to get  whites to stop their bullshit.
> 
> We've tried marching, singing, balloting, walking, writing about it, making films. Black ppl are the most peaceful ppl on earth. Because if the shoe was on the other foot ? Whites would have a murderous rage towards blk ppl.
> 
> So yes. He was a 100% correct to kill him. You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of resources have been spent and a lot of resources have been wasted to uplift  African Americans. There are people who like things the way they are. They know how to play the money game. Unfortunately there are many who do not. There is a monetary system within the national monetary system in poorer neighborhoods. Opportunities are there. In many fields African Americans are competitive. But in others, they have not yet shown that in numbers needed to keep our nation competitive. I am talking the best of the best. I am not that. Perhaps you are uncomfortable that there is not enough representation in the real movers and shakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's ignore the years of laws that excluded black and make silly comments about resources that mainly went to poor whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, lets not. If resources were given to a group of* blacks* and ended up being wasted, then the poster is accurate-you can't fight that logic.
Click to expand...


There is no logic in a double standard.

243 years of resources have gone to whites. And in some cases they wasted them. But they continue to get them. For 188 years by laws and policies, blacks were excluded from these resources. To truly equalize things, whites would have to be denied resources for 188 years and used for blacks and other people of color. But given the infantile mindset of whites like you, that won't happen. So I will not be considering your racist opinion on this matter.


----------



## dannyboys

Bell Curve
Facts are stubborn things.


----------



## Paul Essien

dannyboys said:


> Bell Curve
> Facts are stubborn things.


Yes. I am dumb. I have an IQ lower than a snakes belly.

Now what ?


----------



## Paul Essien

dannyboys said:


> Now learn how to spell 'snake's' jerk-off!


I have a low IQ. Isn't bad spelling a result of having a low IQ ?

Cut me some slack man. I can't compete with you. I can't compete with all that white male high IQ running through your veins.

Now the question I wanna know from all you guys who are always running around trying to prove hos stupid blk ppl are is this

*What do you do with race of black people that you claim are intellectually inferior (On average) ?*

The doing part. Not the assessment part

Because I've noticed you guys always wimp out when it comes to talking about what should be done.

Because call me intellectually inferior all day

I don't give a shit about that.

Get to the doing part.


----------



## dannyboys

Paul Essien said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now learn how to spell 'snake's' jerk-off!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a low IQ. Isn't bad spelling a result of having a low IQ ?
> 
> Cut me some slack man. I can't compete with you. I can't compete with all that white male high IQ running through your veins.
> 
> Now the question I wanna know from all you guys who are always running around trying to prove hos stupid blk ppl are is this
> 
> *What do you do with race of black people that you claim are intellectually inferior (On average) ?*
> 
> The doing part. Not the assessment part
> 
> Because I've noticed you guys always wimp out when it comes to talking about what should be done.
> 
> Because call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I don't give a shit about that.
> 
> Get to the doing part.
Click to expand...

At the rate black people are murdering each other for a fucking pair of running shoes and aborting their babies your question is moot.


----------



## Paul Essien

dannyboys said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now learn how to spell 'snake's' jerk-off!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a low IQ. Isn't bad spelling a result of having a low IQ ?
> 
> Cut me some slack man. I can't compete with you. I can't compete with all that white male high IQ running through your veins.
> 
> Now the question I wanna know from all you guys who are always running around trying to prove hos stupid blk ppl are is this
> 
> *What do you do with race of black people that you claim are intellectually inferior (On average) ?*
> 
> The doing part. Not the assessment part
> 
> Because I've noticed you guys always wimp out when it comes to talking about what should be done.
> 
> Because call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I don't give a shit about that.
> 
> Get to the doing part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the rate black people are murdering each other for a fucking pair of running shoes and aborting their babies your question is moot.
Click to expand...

Let go bk to the IQ thing. Ok ?

What do you do with a race of blk ppl who you claim are stupid on average?


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/08/23/unhinged-black-man-wanted-for-random-attacks-on-white-people-cops/
> 
> Racists arent just white
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Sure - A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism, that is an INDIVIDUAL acting as an INDIVIDUAL and there is no SYSTEM in place that will support his right to harm you, In fact, he will go to JAIL.
> 
> As to your link. It was on the 23rd Nov. Right ? But guess what ? He was caught on the 24th
> 
> And bear in mind. This was a homeless man who didn't kill anyone. But the system of white supremacy shut that down in a minute and now he's gonna spend a long time in Shawshank.
> 
> Racial bias on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty impotent.
> 
> Let's say he hates white people. And yet what kind of power have? None. He was in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folkswho can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
> 
> That's why white policeman can murder black people and get away with it because there is a SYSTEM in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison SYSTEMS
Click to expand...

 Anybody who would believe this bullshit, is in a bad way


----------



## MizMolly

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/08/23/unhinged-black-man-wanted-for-random-attacks-on-white-people-cops/
> 
> Racists arent just white
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Sure - A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism, that is an INDIVIDUAL acting as an INDIVIDUAL and there is no SYSTEM in place that will support his right to harm you, In fact, he will go to JAIL.
> 
> As to your link. It was on the 23rd Nov. Right ? But guess what ? He was caught on the 24th
> 
> And bear in mind. This was a homeless man who didn't kill anyone. But the system of white supremacy shut that down in a minute and now he's gonna spend a long time in Shawshank.
> 
> Racial bias on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty impotent.
> 
> Let's say he hates white people. And yet what kind of power have? None. He was in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folkswho can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
> 
> That's why white policeman can murder black people and get away with it because there is a SYSTEM in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison SYSTEMS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody who would believe this bullshit, is in a bad way
Click to expand...

Black cops kills black criminals. Black cops kill white criminals. I don't know of any whites who have the power to deny blacks anything. Redefining what racism is just makes people look desperate to find fault with whites only. Hating someone just because of their skin color IS racism.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/08/23/unhinged-black-man-wanted-for-random-attacks-on-white-people-cops/
> 
> Racists arent just white
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Sure - A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism, that is an INDIVIDUAL acting as an INDIVIDUAL and there is no SYSTEM in place that will support his right to harm you, In fact, he will go to JAIL.
> 
> As to your link. It was on the 23rd Nov. Right ? But guess what ? He was caught on the 24th
> 
> And bear in mind. This was a homeless man who didn't kill anyone. But the system of white supremacy shut that down in a minute and now he's gonna spend a long time in Shawshank.
> 
> Racial bias on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty impotent.
> 
> Let's say he hates white people. And yet what kind of power have? None. He was in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folkswho can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
> 
> That's why white policeman can murder black people and get away with it because there is a SYSTEM in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison SYSTEMS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody who would believe this bullshit, is in a bad way
Click to expand...


So the members of the SCOTUS are in a bad way. And the congress. So are most criminal justice professionals.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> So the members of the SCOTUS are in a bad way. And the congress. So are most criminal justice professionals.


I did say "ANYBODY"


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/08/23/unhinged-black-man-wanted-for-random-attacks-on-white-people-cops/
> 
> Racists arent just white
> 
> 
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Sure - A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism, that is an INDIVIDUAL acting as an INDIVIDUAL and there is no SYSTEM in place that will support his right to harm you, In fact, he will go to JAIL.
> 
> As to your link. It was on the 23rd Nov. Right ? But guess what ? He was caught on the 24th
> 
> And bear in mind. This was a homeless man who didn't kill anyone. But the system of white supremacy shut that down in a minute and now he's gonna spend a long time in Shawshank.
> 
> Racial bias on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty impotent.
> 
> Let's say he hates white people. And yet what kind of power have? None. He was in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folkswho can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
> 
> That's why white policeman can murder black people and get away with it because there is a SYSTEM in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison SYSTEMS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody who would believe this bullshit, is in a bad way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the members of the SCOTUS are in a bad way. And the congress. So are most criminal justice professionals.
Click to expand...

Who is stopping you from doing any of the above? Not all white people get the housing, health care, education, etc. that they apply for. Did you ever once think that MAYBE, just MAYBE it isn't always racism?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Paul Essien said:


> A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say one final thing
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people
> *
> That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people*
> 
> That's the go to excuse they use to kill us.


It isn't really the height of the students.  It's the 17 year old black students in 7th grade with 12 year old white students.


----------



## basquebromance

Nikki Haley: Confederate Flag Was About 'Heritage' Until Dylann Roof 'Hijacked' It | HuffPost


----------



## sparky

basquebromance said:


> Nikki Haley: Confederate Flag Was About 'Heritage' Until Dylann Roof 'Hijacked' It | HuffPost



No he exemplified what it stood for

~S~


----------



## protectionist

sparky said:


> No he exemplified what it stood for
> 
> ~S~


So Dylan Roof stood for self-defense ?


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he exemplified what it stood for
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> So Dylan Roof stood for self-defense ?
Click to expand...

Hardly.


----------



## IM2

Tipsycatlover said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say one final thing
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people
> *
> That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people*
> 
> That's the go to excuse they use to kill us.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't really the height of the students.  It's the 17 year old black students in 7th grade with 12 year old white students.
Click to expand...


Doesn't happen.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the members of the SCOTUS are in a bad way. And the congress. So are most criminal justice professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> I did say "ANYBODY"
Click to expand...

So? You have dementia.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say one final thing
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people
> *
> That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people*
> 
> That's the go to excuse they use to kill us.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't really the height of the students.  It's the 17 year old black students in 7th grade with 12 year old white students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't happen.
Click to expand...

Yeah, by 17 they're usually knocked up, in juvy or both. Some thugs like Trayvon are even dead by that age.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> So? You have dementia.


Be careful.  Florida Statute 825.102 (Abuse of elderly).  3rd degree Felony.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? You have dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful.  Florida Statute 825.102 (Abuse of elderly).  3rd degree Felony.
Click to expand...

I don't live in Florida and stating that you have dementia is not abuse.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say one final thing
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people
> *
> That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people*
> 
> That's the go to excuse they use to kill us.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't really the height of the students.  It's the 17 year old black students in 7th grade with 12 year old white students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, by 17 they're usually knocked up, in juvy or both. Some thugs like Trayvon are even dead by that age.
Click to expand...

That doesn't happen either. Maybe those Czech teenagers end up that way. I have to laugh at you pussy. You talk all that racist bullshit from Czechland, but in America you would not dare talk that shit to any live black person.


----------



## ninja007




----------



## Paul Essien

Don’t ever ever ever fall for the false narrative that police who kill unarmed Black victims because they “lack police training”. These people have PERFECT training on how to deescalate situations as long as the suspects are WHITE


She attacked a police officer with a brick and lived to tell about it.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> Don’t ever ever ever fall for the false narrative that police who kill unarmed Black victims because they “lack police training”. These people have PERFECT training on how to deescalate situations as long as the suspects are WHITE
> 
> 
> She attacked a police officer with a brick and lived to tell about it.



Hi, Paul. Do you suspect you'll be infected with HATE for your entire life?

!!!Viewer Discretion Is Advised!!!

Witness a professional #PoliceOfficer foil an emotionally troubled man's attempt at SUIC!DE BY COP 680,510 views


#PreventChildAbuse #MentalHealth #CaliforniaSurgeonGeneral

Peace.


----------



## MaryL

All we need is  another race baiting thread where blacks live in perennial victimhood at hand of the ever oppressive ( wealthy elusive yet invisible)  honkey, cracker, gringo, gweilo, goyim because everyone needs a common enemy. I fail to see  the relevance of this propaganda of "white supremacy" when the majority of homeless living in the streets are white.  I stop there. Enough of this bullshit.


----------



## flacaltenn

Paul Essien said:


> A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say one final thing
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people
> *
> That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people*
> 
> That's the go to excuse they use to kill us.



It's an ugly (and racist) dispute over real estate and community control... Could happen very easily in reverse if the Hebrew Day School had a charter opportunity in a Black community.. Too bad they didn't pay their bills when they had choices... And too bad they exposed the actual racism card...


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say one final thing
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people
> *
> That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people*
> 
> That's the go to excuse they use to kill us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ugly (and racist) dispute over real estate and community control... Could happen very easily in reverse if the Hebrew Day School had a charter opportunity in a Black community.. Too bad they didn't pay their bills when they had choices... And too bad they exposed the actual racism card...
Click to expand...


If you want to delete posts, then start by deleting the racist bullshit from your white buddies who derail threads constantly. If I posted a 2,000 word post blaming blacks for all of our problems and denied the impact of white racism, the post would live at USMB until the end of days. There is no such thing as a racism card. It gets tiring read the bs from those like you who are white that think you can insult our intelligence daily posting pages of pure white racist trash, then talk about some racism card like racism doesn't exist.


----------



## IM2

ninja007 said:


>


And?


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say one final thing
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people
> *
> That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people*
> 
> That's the go to excuse they use to kill us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ugly (and racist) dispute over real estate and community control... Could happen very easily in reverse if the Hebrew Day School had a charter opportunity in a Black community.. Too bad they didn't pay their bills when they had choices... And too bad they exposed the actual racism card...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to delete posts, then start by deleting the racist bullshit from your white buddies who derail threads constantly. If I posted a 2,000 word post blaming blacks for all of our problems and denied the impact of white racism, the post would live at USMB until the end of days. There is no such thing as a racism card. It gets tiring read the bs from those like you who are white that think you can insult our intelligence daily posting pages of pure white racist trash, then talk about some racism card like racism doesn't exist.
Click to expand...

What is this "pure white racist trash" that you talk about ?  Can you cite a few examples ?


----------



## protectionist

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful. Florida Statute 825.102 (Abuse of elderly). 3rd degree Felony.
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell is asking you if you have dementia abusing you?  If you are, as you seem to be alleging then you probably shouldn't be carrying a weapon if you're not of sound mind.
> 
> Mental Health Reporting | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence
> 
> He was certainly of sound enough mind when he was slinging shit here:
> Quiz for Liberals - If You Dare (LOL)
Click to expand...

Yes, I was of sound mind when I accurately described the clueless, open-admissions blacks who got into college because of their skin color, rather than academic accomplishment in high school, like everybody else had to do.  And even with a ludicrous "open-book exam", they still said it was hard.  Pheeeew!   

And speaking of exams, I notice you're not jumping at the chance to take the "Quiz for Liberals".  You can't say you weren't aware of it.  You posted a link to it.


----------



## protectionist

Come on, you cowards.  Take the Quiz for Liberals (If You Dare) - tales of Black Supremacy and Black Privilege


----------



## Paul Essien

This had me in tears of laughter. I'm even laughing as I type,

This burly transgender women threatens to sue and whoop ass on staff at a shop for calling him "Sir" and thinking he's a man (which he is)


This is how far this nonsense has gone


----------



## Paul Essien

protectionist said:


> Yes, I was of sound mind when I accurately described the clueless, open-admissions blacks who got into college because of their skin color, rather than academic accomplishment in high school, like everybody else had to do.  And even with a ludicrous "open-book exam", they still said it was hard.  Pheeeew!
> 
> And speaking of exams, I notice you're not jumping at the chance to take the "Quiz for Liberals".  You can't say you weren't aware of it.  You posted a link to it.


Whites and delusional minorities are always claiming blacks should "work hard and stop looking for handouts" but when blacks achieve they are chomping at the bits to find reasons why blacks don’t deserve to sit at the table ?

Which is it ?

*College admissions is nothing but game.*

It’s not just a cold statistical numbers score that you naively think it is..

They can and do say anything to black students "_your application was late_" "_it got lost_" "_We don’t like your essay_"............. *ANYTHING.*

Our black ass is not getting in - No matter what.

They reserve over 60% of seats for white students at most schools, graduate and undergraduate and then about 10-20% for asians and Indians.

And even with all that whites cheat all the time





Now let's be clear. This was a scandal were at least 33 affluent individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers, allegedly engaged in crimes such as bribery and fraud in an effort to buy admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities. These included Yale, Georgetown, Stanford, Wake Forest and other schools.

The ringleader and organizer was allegedly paid tens of millions of dollars to ensure admission for his clients' children. This involved bribing athletic coaches to secure a place at these elite schools for students who did not even play the sport in question. Standardized exams were altered, "corrected", and taken by people other than the students. 

They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.

Name me the colleges or universities where the red carpet is laid out for black people and they're letting any black person regardless of scores ?

I've named the college where it's been factually that white ppl get a pass

Now you do the same. Or shut the fuck up








And this is what it REALLY COMES DOWN TO

Black excellence. 

That's what kills you and other white supremacist. So there has to be some reason "I mean, ya know, these black people are dumb, right ? I mean ..cmon ya know...look at their IQ ? and look at Africa, I mean cmon...please let this be true....please !! They must be lowering the limit to let these blks in" 

We are taking no one's spots trust me.

You have a legacy and being a legacy only works if you have a trust fund and your parents have been donating a good % of their annual salary to the school or your dad holds political office or your parents are fortune 500 CEOs, COOs, CFOs or CAOs. Anyone else, it's still a crap shot.

It might get your resume an extra 5 second glance but if they see average jobs and medium income zip-code on your application, you can forget about it.

Blaming the handful of black people that get in is ridiculous. More Black Americans are becoming doctors (despite the obstacles set for black people) and non-blacks hate to see a black person who is superior to them in anything and become bitter and jealous.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> Whites and delusional minorities are always claiming blacks should "work hard and stop looking for handouts" but when blacks achieve they are chomping at the bits to find reasons why blacks don’t deserve to sit at the table ?
> 
> Which is it ?



Hello, Paul. WHO, if anyone, is telling this woman she is not entitled to equality?



 

Paul, specifically WHOSE voices were the loudest when is attempting to prevent Justice Thomas from sitting at the table?



 
Peace.


----------



## basquebromance

its impossible for a Latino or black man to be racist because they are in the minority, my friends, although according to polling black folks say that they themselves are more racist than whites!


----------



## basquebromance

not every white man is born in privilege just like not every black man is born in poor circumstances


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

protectionist said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful. Florida Statute 825.102 (Abuse of elderly). 3rd degree Felony.
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell is asking you if you have dementia abusing you?  If you are, as you seem to be alleging then you probably shouldn't be carrying a weapon if you're not of sound mind.
> 
> Mental Health Reporting | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence
> 
> He was certainly of sound enough mind when he was slinging shit here:
> Quiz for Liberals - If You Dare (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I was of sound mind when I accurately described the clueless, open-admissions blacks who got into college because of their skin color, rather than academic accomplishment in high school, like everybody else had to do.  And even with a ludicrous "open-book exam", they still said it was hard.  Pheeeew!
> 
> And speaking of exams, I notice you're not jumping at the chance to take the "Quiz for Liberals".  You can't say you weren't aware of it.  You posted a link to it.
Click to expand...

So in your mind, the only reason that a black person could get into college is because of affirmative action?  

An open-book exam will not help you if you don't know the material and are not prepared.  So in your mind they should have already been familair with the material in a meteorology class even if they had no prior experience in that area?

As far as your quiz, I asked you to send me the information a long time ago and you never did so I figured it wasn't that important.  My time, as always would be much better spent studying things that will actually help me in real life - more certifications, more prestige, more money, etc.  Winner & Agree upvotes just don't translate into anything tangible.  

And your posting history indicates you're not an authority on anything so why would I waste my time taking a quiz where I would have to fact check everything in it?


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say one final thing
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people
> *
> That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people*
> 
> That's the go to excuse they use to kill us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ugly (and racist) dispute over real estate and community control... Could happen very easily in reverse if the Hebrew Day School had a charter opportunity in a Black community.. Too bad they didn't pay their bills when they had choices... And too bad they exposed the actual racism card...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to delete posts, then start by deleting the racist bullshit from your white buddies who derail threads constantly. If I posted a 2,000 word post blaming blacks for all of our problems and denied the impact of white racism, the post would live at USMB until the end of days. There is no such thing as a racism card. It gets tiring read the bs from those like you who are white that think you can insult our intelligence daily posting pages of pure white racist trash, then talk about some racism card like racism doesn't exist.
Click to expand...


You've got a lot of problems.. But maybe they all stem from lack of reading comprehension. Because in my one and only post -- I SUPPORTED the position that racism was definitely showing up in that community meeting.. You really did not comprehend what I wrote... 

Try again.. 

*And ANYTHING I removed from threads last night was blatantly illegal posts that just contained personal crap and no topical discussion..  Try reading the USMB Guidelines again and understand that whining about SPECIFIC moderation actions is also against the rules unless it's in PM... *

*I take a personal interest in keeping this forum readable and legal, while allowing a LOT of latitude for freedom of expression... I've just not been here at all for the past 3 months... *

Did ya miss me?


----------



## flacaltenn

*I thought deleting about 18 posts last night about the "state of protectionist's mind" and sending alert messages for EVERY post I removed would get the message thru.. That little personal confrontation ENDED last night... Those that DID NOT get the message are no longer in this thread... 

Simple rules... EVERY post has to contain TOPICAL content related to the OP or the general direction of the topical conversation.. It's clearly spelled out in the Posting Guidelines.. Any post which is 100% PERSONAL or off topic is not legal.. We're a discussion board upstairs at USMB... If you want to personally flame and rumble, use the one-way kiddy slide to go downstairs to the Rubber Room, Flame Zone or Badlands... 

We created those spaces to HAVE discussions about each other's issues.. Use them. *


----------



## IM2

And why are people allowed to celebrate Bernhard Goetz?

Anyone remember Bernhard Goetz?


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole community of white people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. They claimed it's not about race, but they are concerned the HEIGHT of the Black kids might scare the white kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say one final thing
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people
> *
> That's just games they run on black ppl. They're trying to play to our ego when they say shit like that. It's lie
> 
> *White people are not scared of black people*
> 
> That's the go to excuse they use to kill us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ugly (and racist) dispute over real estate and community control... Could happen very easily in reverse if the Hebrew Day School had a charter opportunity in a Black community.. Too bad they didn't pay their bills when they had choices... And too bad they exposed the actual racism card...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to delete posts, then start by deleting the racist bullshit from your white buddies who derail threads constantly. If I posted a 2,000 word post blaming blacks for all of our problems and denied the impact of white racism, the post would live at USMB until the end of days. There is no such thing as a racism card. It gets tiring read the bs from those like you who are white that think you can insult our intelligence daily posting pages of pure white racist trash, then talk about some racism card like racism doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this "pure white racist trash" that you talk about ?  Can you cite a few examples ?
Click to expand...

Look at your posts and  you'll see it.


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> not every white man is born in privilege just like not every black man is born in poor circumstances


White privilege has nothing to do with money.


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> its impossible for a Latino or black man to be racist because they are in the minority, my friends, although according to polling black folks say that they themselves are more racist than whites!


No we don't. That Rasmussen poll asked maybe 50 black republicans that question and there are over 40 million blacks in this country.


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful. Florida Statute 825.102 (Abuse of elderly). 3rd degree Felony.
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell is asking you if you have dementia abusing you?  If you are, as you seem to be alleging then you probably shouldn't be carrying a weapon if you're not of sound mind.
> 
> Mental Health Reporting | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence
> 
> He was certainly of sound enough mind when he was slinging shit here:
> Quiz for Liberals - If You Dare (LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I was of sound mind when I accurately described the clueless, open-admissions blacks who got into college because of their skin color, rather than academic accomplishment in high school, like everybody else had to do.  And even with a ludicrous "open-book exam", they still said it was hard.  Pheeeew!
> 
> And speaking of exams, I notice you're not jumping at the chance to take the "Quiz for Liberals".  You can't say you weren't aware of it.  You posted a link to it.
Click to expand...

Fuck your quiz. Your mind can't be all that sound if you can't mention how whites get in by legacy or the very large elephant of 188 years of whites being admitted into college because of their skin color, rather than academic accomplishment in high school. You're lying about that open book test. That's another white racist tale of woe.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> its impossible for a Latino or black man to be racist because they are in the minority, my friends, although according to polling black folks say that they themselves are more racist than whites!
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. That Rasmussen poll asked maybe 50 black republicans that question and there are over 40 million blacks in this country.
Click to expand...


Need a link for that because Rasmussen knows how to take sample polls and would NEVER seek out "50 black republicans"...  Show us the evidence for your assertion...


----------



## Paul Essien

I gotta say this made me laugh





I'm like "God dam bro !!"






If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!


Yes kidnapping is awesome.
Just another black statistic. Well done guy!


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!



I don't agree with what the guy did, but after having read the shit posted here by some of these racists...

LOL!


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes kidnapping is awesome.
> Just another black statistic. Well done guy!
Click to expand...


You might want to check that son.

Table 43


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Looking through some of the pages in this thread... it doesn't belong upstairs.
At one point - sure.
But for the past number of pages, all it is is copy n paste propaganda to entice other people... in other words...troll.
  A good example is Post# 1788
It has no topical affiliation of white racism against blacks. Just a celebratory laugh in at some guy kidnapping someone and forcing them to watch a show.
And then laughing about it. 
  That is trolling by definition.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> *I thought deleting about 18 posts last night about the "state of protectionist's mind" and sending alert messages for EVERY post I removed would get the message thru.. That little personal confrontation ENDED last night... Those that DID NOT get the message are no longer in this thread...
> 
> Simple rules... EVERY post has to contain TOPICAL content related to the OP or the general direction of the topical conversation.. It's clearly spelled out in the Posting Guidelines.. Any post which is 100% PERSONAL or off topic is not legal.. We're a discussion board upstairs at USMB... If you want to personally flame and rumble, use the one-way kiddy slide to go downstairs to the Rubber Room, Flame Zone or Badlands...
> 
> We created those spaces to HAVE discussions about each other's issues.. Use them. *



Just because you agree with protectionist about AA doesn't mean you should protect him while everybody else can get attacked and told the same things if they don't agree with the clique of racists around here who bitch about anything while blaming blacks for it. Protectionist was asked to produce evidence supporting his opposition to AA and has yet to do so. None of his content pertaining to that issue contains no topical content. So when does that stop?


----------



## IM2

iamwhatiseem said:


> Looking through some of the pages in this thread... it doesn't belong upstairs.
> At one point - sure.
> But for the past number of pages, all it is is copy n paste propaganda to entice other people... in other words...troll.
> A good example is Post# 1788
> It has no topical affiliation of white racism against blacks. Just a celebratory laugh in at some guy kidnapping someone and forcing them to watch a show.
> And then laughing about it.
> That is trolling by definition.



You have skipped over one hundred of pages of whites posting bullshit to cite post 1788.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with what the guy did, but after having read the shit posted here by some of these racists...
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

Reading shit posted by racists.. Like Paul? Enjoying a kidnapping solely for the color of her skin?
You fake fuck. Racism means nothing to you. Only white skin does.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought deleting about 18 posts last night about the "state of protectionist's mind" and sending alert messages for EVERY post I removed would get the message thru.. That little personal confrontation ENDED last night... Those that DID NOT get the message are no longer in this thread...
> 
> Simple rules... EVERY post has to contain TOPICAL content related to the OP or the general direction of the topical conversation.. It's clearly spelled out in the Posting Guidelines.. Any post which is 100% PERSONAL or off topic is not legal.. We're a discussion board upstairs at USMB... If you want to personally flame and rumble, use the one-way kiddy slide to go downstairs to the Rubber Room, Flame Zone or Badlands...
> 
> We created those spaces to HAVE discussions about each other's issues.. Use them. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you agree with protectionist about AA doesn't mean you should protect him while everybody else can get attacked and told the same things if they don't agree with the clique of racists around here who bitch about anything while blaming blacks for it. Protectionist was asked to produce evidence supporting his opposition to AA and has yet to do so. None of his content pertaining to that issue contains no topical content. So when does that stop?
Click to expand...

*FALSE! * I produced the best evidence there is of Affirmative Action and the Black Privilege that it creates and maintains.  Which stands right in front of you, and is crystal clear to your eyes.  I produced your _"proof",_ in something far better than the bullshit reports your lying, leftist rags spout out, masquerading as what you laughably call _"facts"._

I gave you proof in thousands of living bodies in places where AA is at work, racistly hiring minorities and women, at the exclusion of white males - which of course, harms white females along with them (family members). I was even specific. I mentioned *James A Haley VA Hospital in Tampa, FL*, and *Bay Pines Hospital in St Petersburg, FL*, + the* Tampa Bay Workforce Alliance Center in Tampa.* Would you like their addresses, so you can GO THERE and SEE with your own eyes, what AA is doing. Wanna walk in ?...and see how long you can go walking the miles of hallways, looking into clinics and offices, and seeing nothing but blacks, Hispanics, Indians (from India), a FEW white females, and no white males whatsoever.

THERE's your REAL PROOF, dumbass. I've already told all this to you before, but you're either to shallowheaded to remember, or you're just the baldfaced, filthy liar you appear to be. 

Problem with liberals is they've been programmed to confine the definition of "facts" to written reports from liberal-friendly sources, and nothing else.  Seeing REALITY in front of their eyes is outside that restriction.  Another example of liberal insanity.


----------



## toobfreak

flacaltenn said:


> *I thought deleting about 18 posts last night about the "state of protectionist's mind" and sending alert messages for EVERY post I removed would get the message thru.. That little personal confrontation ENDED last night... Those that DID NOT get the message are no longer in this thread...
> 
> Simple rules... EVERY post has to contain TOPICAL content related to the OP or the general direction of the topical conversation.. It's clearly spelled out in the Posting Guidelines.. Any post which is 100% PERSONAL or off topic is not legal.. We're a discussion board upstairs at USMB... If you want to personally flame and rumble, use the one-way kiddy slide to go downstairs to the Rubber Room, Flame Zone or Badlands...
> 
> We created those spaces to HAVE discussions about each other's issues.. Use them. *




Hi Flacc,

If I may interject, I see another race/racism thread is going about as well as usual!  I've largely given up on participating in them.  The OP is:  _More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege_.  Well, here is my discussion and thoughts on the topic:

I believe "White Supremacy And White Privilege" is largely a manufactured issue.  As a former business owner, I know companies are looking for talent, people who can solve problems, not people who just look like them.  Maybe there was a time when it wasn't.  Why?  Because such things are endemic to whatever was the controlling, dominant body of society that created the country in the first place.  So are these still serious issues today?  I don't think so, not after a century of efforts to take them away.  Anyone in this country is pretty much free to escape the boundaries they think largely inhibit their minds if the desire is really there.

Cops singling out Blacks?  This has been DISPROVEN.  The data actually shows the opposite that Blacks are 5X less likely to get into a tiff with police FOR THE NUMBER OF INCIDENTS THEY HAVE.  Most police have to be pressed much harder to get tough with Blacks simply because they so much want to avoid all the bad press and flack that goes with confronting any black at a crime scene!

So why do these threads fail and why do I largely avoid them?

There is an entire industry of malcontents race baiting society with stories, which are then picked up by other malcontents and race baiters and used here as the seed for these threads.  There is a dearth of writers writing stories as seed which are not afro-centric (read: pro-white).  That would be wholly non-PC and scorned in today's society.
The usual suspects here then use these stories under the preamble that there is no debating the topic, they are right, you are wrong, and end of story.  They are just here to educate you (read: shove their views down your throat and you sit and take it).  They literally say that.  You cannot possibly have a valid view unless you are them and agree with them.  So what is the point?
Efforts to reason and see these issues fairly from both sides are ALWAYS rebuffed by the OP.  There is no room for debate.  Only blame.
Out of frustration, things get out of hand and end up heavily moderated.
From what I've seen, efforts to take these discussions downstairs fail because the people at the heart of them refuse to even appear there to really, openly, fairly discuss things there either.  
*End result: * two sides yelling, no one listening.  Until both sides are willing to admit culpability and take responsibility and are willing to really talk and meet in the middle on these topics, I see these threads as a total fail, largely futile, mostly spleen-letting, prone to eventual self-implosion, and so limit my participation as well as keeping the main perps on permanent Ignore.

That is MY FB for what it is worth.  Hope things change.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with what the guy did, but after having read the shit posted here by some of these racists...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading shit posted by racists.. Like Paul? Enjoying a kidnapping solely for the color of her skin?
> You fake fuck. Racism means nothing to you. Only white skin does.
Click to expand...


Paul is no racist. Paul is what white racism created. Now learn how to read boy, because my first sentence tells you how I feel. And you don't give a damn about racism. You ignore any racism by whites and try calling those of us pointing it out racists.  And while you excused white police murdering unarmed blacks, you expect us to get all up in arms about this. Fuck you.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Paul Essien said:


> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!



NY POST published, *Based on Alex Haley’s acclaimed book “Roots: The Saga of an American Family,” the TV adaptation chronicles the author’s ancestry beginning with Kunta Kinte, a young Gambian warrior in the 1700s who was kidnapped and sold into slavery.
*
Hello, Paul. Was Kinta Kinte kidnapped, or sold into slavery by competing African tribes?

"Africans started slavery - how it REALLY happened" Published on Jul 14, 2008 by kaminari750


African American Lives 2 . Profiles . Tom Joyner | PBS

Slavery: What They Didn't Teach in My High School

Peace ♥


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought deleting about 18 posts last night about the "state of protectionist's mind" and sending alert messages for EVERY post I removed would get the message thru.. That little personal confrontation ENDED last night... Those that DID NOT get the message are no longer in this thread...
> 
> Simple rules... EVERY post has to contain TOPICAL content related to the OP or the general direction of the topical conversation.. It's clearly spelled out in the Posting Guidelines.. Any post which is 100% PERSONAL or off topic is not legal.. We're a discussion board upstairs at USMB... If you want to personally flame and rumble, use the one-way kiddy slide to go downstairs to the Rubber Room, Flame Zone or Badlands...
> 
> We created those spaces to HAVE discussions about each other's issues.. Use them. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Flacc,
> 
> I see another race/racism thread is going about as good as usual!  I've largely given up on participating in them.  The OP is:  More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege.  Well, here is my discussion of the topic:
> 
> I believe "White Supremacy And White Privilege" is largely a manufactured issue.  Maybe there was a time when it wasn't.  Why?  Because such things are endemic to whatever was the controlling, dominant body of society that created the country in the first place.  So are these still serious issues today?  I don't think so, not after a century of efforts to take them away.  Anyone in this country is pretty much free to escape the boundaries they think largely inhibit their minds if the desire is really there.
> 
> Cops singling out Blacks?  This has been DISPROVEN.  The data actually shows the opposite that Blacks are 5X less likely to get into a tiff with police FOR THE NUMBER OF INCIDENTS THEY HAVE.  Most police have to be pressed much harder to get tough with Blacks simply because they so much want to avoid all the bad press and flack that goes with confronting any black at a crime scene!
> 
> So why do these threads fail and why do I largely avoid them?
> 
> There is an entire industry of malcontents race baiting society with stories, which are then picked up by other malcontents and race baiters and used here as the seed for these threads.  There is a dearth of writers writing stories as seed which are not afro-centric (read: pro-white).  That would be wholly non-PC and scorned in today's society.
> The usual suspects here then use these stories under the preamble that there is no debating the topic, they are right, you are wrong, and end of story.  They are just here to educate you (read: shove their views down your throat and you sit and take it).  They literally say that.  You cannot possibly have a valid view unless you are them and agree with them.  So what is the point?
> Efforts to reason and see these issues fairly from both sides are ALWAYS rebuffed by the OP.  There is no room for debate.  Only blame.
> Out of frustration, things get out of hand and end up heavily moderated.
> From what I've seen, efforts to take these discussions downstairs fail because the people at the heart of them refuse to even appear there to really, openly, fairly discuss things there either.
> *End result: * two sides yelling, no one listening.  Until both sides are willing to admit culpability and take responsibility and are willing to really talk and meet in the middle on these topics, I see these threads as a total fail, largely futile, mostly spleen-letting, and so limit my participation as well as keeping the main perps on permanent Ignore.
> 
> That is MY FB.  Hope things change.
Click to expand...


Wrong on all counts. Both sides are not responsible for creating the atmosphere in this country and it's time whites took a lead in end8ing the problem they created.


----------



## AveryJarhman

toobfreak said:


> I believe "White Supremacy And White Privilege" is largely a manufactured issue.








Hello, Toob. You are not alone.

In this broadcast Mr. Lenon Honor, an apparent caring, sensible, RESPONSIBLE American citizen Keeps it REAL, speaking about what he calls "The White Supremacy Promotion Hustle" ~Lenon Honor

3 LESSONS LEARNED FROM PHIL OF THE ADVISE SHOW

'Thugs Must Become Public Enemy #1 In The Black Community' ~Phillip Scott Advise Show


Peace.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with what the guy did, but after having read the shit posted here by some of these racists...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading shit posted by racists.. Like Paul? Enjoying a kidnapping solely for the color of her skin?
> You fake fuck. Racism means nothing to you. Only white skin does.
Click to expand...


Yes, and is why I have IM2 on ignore, which I have no doubt is in this thread 100 times.
I never put Paul on ignore because at least he didn't create multiple threads a day at least like IM2.
  Neither is in the least bit interested in talking the subject. Only to blast white people. No different than a white racist.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> And while you excused white police murdering unarmed blacks, you expect us to get all up in arms about this. Fuck you.


You were taught about the "unarmed blacks" fallacy in more than one of my OPs. In case you conveniently "forgot" here's some of them again.  Read and learn. >>

Philando Castile Protestors – They Don’t Get It (see OP and Posts # 62, 63, 69, 70)

Another QUIZ for Liberals  (see Post # 40)

Another Fake News Media Cop Bash

Fire National Anthem Kneelers (Post # 3 and 265)

White Supremacy Is A Hoax. It's A Lie. It's Not A Big Problem (see Post # 248)


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> Wrong on all counts. Both sides are not responsible for creating the atmosphere in this country and it's time whites took a lead in end8ing the problem they created.


The _"atmosphere in this country",_ that of racial animosity, will never be ended as long as Affirmative Action exists, as well as the 48 things listed HERE >>>  Black Privilege: Alive & Well In the Trump Era


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with what the guy did, but after having read the shit posted here by some of these racists...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading shit posted by racists.. Like Paul? Enjoying a kidnapping solely for the color of her skin?
> You fake fuck. Racism means nothing to you. Only white skin does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul is no racist. Paul is what white racism created. Now learn how to read boy, because my first sentence tells you how I feel. And you don't give a damn about racism. You ignore any racism by whites and try calling those of us pointing it out racists.  And while you excused white police murdering unarmed blacks, you expect us to get all up in arms about this. Fuck you.
Click to expand...

Prove it, fuck boy


----------



## toobfreak

AveryJarhman said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe "White Supremacy And White Privilege" is largely a manufactured issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Toob. You are not alone. Peace.
Click to expand...


FWIW, Avery, as an observer of human nature, I kind of see it this way.




 

Things were still pretty bad and these issues quite real back at the turn of the 20th century.  But come the advent of particularly WWII and Blacks participation in the war, things opened up and started to change for the better.  But when I was a kid during the civil rights issues of the 60s, while there was a lot of advancement in some areas, there was also a lot of discontent.  I believe the 60s really started major change.  

Since then, it has been an exponential curve and today, the issues that some anguish over simply really do not exist anymore as they once did!  I wish folks gave half as much attention to the plight of the Native American Indian.  Today, skin color is hardly if any barrier at all in 99% of the cases.  There may still be some prejudices, but they are disappearing under the weight of law and increased social intolerance and awareness.  If anything, the continued haranguing of the race baiters and victim-organizers simply slow and hurts progress rather than help it.

Most people honestly don't care what color you are anymore, they are much more interested in your talent, your integrity, and what you can do for them and yourself.


----------



## AveryJarhman

toobfreak said:


> If anything, the continued haranguing of the race baiters and victim-organizers simply slow and hurts progress rather than help it.



Yup, as long as many of these apparent emotionally troubled haters are rewarded with $cash$ from clicks, I do not foresee them going away anytime soon.

Peace.


----------



## protectionist

toobfreak said:


> come the advent of particularly WWII and Blacks participation in the war, things opened up and started to change for the better.  But when I was a kid during the civil rights issues of the 60s, while there was a lot of advancement in some areas, there was also a lot of discontent.  I believe the 60s really started major change.
> 
> Since then, it has been an exponential curve and today, the issues that some anguish over simply really do not exist anymore as they once did!  I wish folks gave half as much attention to the plight of the Native American Indian.  Today, skin color is hardly if any barrier at all in 99% of the cases.  There may still be some prejudices, but they are disappearing under the weight of law and increased social intolerance and awareness.  If anything, the continued haranguing of the race baiters and victim-organizers simply slow and hurts progress rather than help it.
> 
> Most people honestly don't care what color you are anymore, they are much more interested in your talent, your integrity, and what you can do for them and yourself.


*TOTALLY FALSE!  *Skin color remains a massive barrier for white people in job hiring ,promotions, college admissions, college financial aid, business loans, et al things due to the persistence of Affirmative Action still legal in 42 states, and only partially illegal in the other 8.  In the 60s, this change began FOR THE WORSE, not better, for millions of white people.  No better now than it was then. None of this is "disappearing".  Zero improvement.

This is the largest racial discrimination, in America, against, by far, the largest number of people (whites).


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Honestly it is pretty pathetic. I would guess Paul battles his own issues, and has the racist crutch to rely on to excuse bad behavior and choices that got him at wherever he is in his life.
  Thus the main culprit of the victim mentality. You have no motivation to improve yourself when you are told repeatedly you are not to blame for your predicament, and you should not have to work hard to achieve, but get breaks and special treatment.
  I have great respect for inner city black folks who busted their asses and worked hard and got themselves out and broke the multi-generational dependency mentality and joined the rest of society.
I have no respect for anyone who sits on their ass and looks to blame someone else constantly for their own short comings.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes kidnapping is awesome.
> Just another black statistic. Well done guy!
Click to expand...


   They always say if ya wanna be happy do what you're good at....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with what the guy did, but after having read the shit posted here by some of these racists...
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

Yes, you are a racist who posts here....


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!




Hey, Rye Catcher, you want to comment on this?


----------



## flacaltenn

Paul Essien said:


> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!



Would be hysterical if it was comedy or satire... Not so funny when the indictments and handcuffs come out..


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought deleting about 18 posts last night about the "state of protectionist's mind" and sending alert messages for EVERY post I removed would get the message thru.. That little personal confrontation ENDED last night... Those that DID NOT get the message are no longer in this thread...
> 
> Simple rules... EVERY post has to contain TOPICAL content related to the OP or the general direction of the topical conversation.. It's clearly spelled out in the Posting Guidelines.. Any post which is 100% PERSONAL or off topic is not legal.. We're a discussion board upstairs at USMB... If you want to personally flame and rumble, use the one-way kiddy slide to go downstairs to the Rubber Room, Flame Zone or Badlands...
> 
> We created those spaces to HAVE discussions about each other's issues.. Use them. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Flacc,
> 
> I see another race/racism thread is going about as good as usual!  I've largely given up on participating in them.  The OP is:  More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege.  Well, here is my discussion of the topic:
> 
> I believe "White Supremacy And White Privilege" is largely a manufactured issue.  Maybe there was a time when it wasn't.  Why?  Because such things are endemic to whatever was the controlling, dominant body of society that created the country in the first place.  So are these still serious issues today?  I don't think so, not after a century of efforts to take them away.  Anyone in this country is pretty much free to escape the boundaries they think largely inhibit their minds if the desire is really there.
> 
> Cops singling out Blacks?  This has been DISPROVEN.  The data actually shows the opposite that Blacks are 5X less likely to get into a tiff with police FOR THE NUMBER OF INCIDENTS THEY HAVE.  Most police have to be pressed much harder to get tough with Blacks simply because they so much want to avoid all the bad press and flack that goes with confronting any black at a crime scene!
> 
> So why do these threads fail and why do I largely avoid them?
> 
> There is an entire industry of malcontents race baiting society with stories, which are then picked up by other malcontents and race baiters and used here as the seed for these threads.  There is a dearth of writers writing stories as seed which are not afro-centric (read: pro-white).  That would be wholly non-PC and scorned in today's society.
> The usual suspects here then use these stories under the preamble that there is no debating the topic, they are right, you are wrong, and end of story.  They are just here to educate you (read: shove their views down your throat and you sit and take it).  They literally say that.  You cannot possibly have a valid view unless you are them and agree with them.  So what is the point?
> Efforts to reason and see these issues fairly from both sides are ALWAYS rebuffed by the OP.  There is no room for debate.  Only blame.
> Out of frustration, things get out of hand and end up heavily moderated.
> From what I've seen, efforts to take these discussions downstairs fail because the people at the heart of them refuse to even appear there to really, openly, fairly discuss things there either.
> *End result: * two sides yelling, no one listening.  Until both sides are willing to admit culpability and take responsibility and are willing to really talk and meet in the middle on these topics, I see these threads as a total fail, largely futile, mostly spleen-letting, and so limit my participation as well as keeping the main perps on permanent Ignore.
> 
> That is MY FB.  Hope things change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong on all counts. Both sides are not responsible for creating the atmosphere in this country and it's time whites took a lead in end8ing the problem they created.
Click to expand...


I agree.

I have studied, through biology and anthropology, scientifically, in-group and out-group relationships.
*Evolution of in-group favoritism*
Evolution of in-group favoritism

*Toward a Social Psychology of*
*Race and Race Relations for the*
*Twenty-First Century*
*http://groups.psych.northwestern.edu/spcl/documents/Richeson_SommersAR16.pdf*

*But, the folks talking about "white supremacy" don't want real social science and real facts, what they want is "blame whitey" so I can have power and money.*

Folks don't like the facts though.  They ignore them, b/c whining and complaining and hating is easier.

The United States of America, is THE MOST ADVANCED nation on the planet, and has the best inter-group relational dynamics of any nation that has ever existed.

However, with this being said, there will always be folks that will ever refuse to believe that powerful people will always pit groups against each other for political gain, and use divide and rule as a means to keep all powerless people quarreling among themselves.

So, the perfect reparations program, would be, any who do not like the nation, who feel it is not a good nation, can apply to have a DNA test taken, at their own expense, and if their results prove that they have over 75% non-European decent DNA, the government will pay for immigration processing to the nation of their choice, a one way airline ticket to the destination of their choice, and a one time 20K severance relocation startup fund, along with revocation of citizenship.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

You need to do a personal experiment with the po po, and publish your findings [emoji110]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with what the guy did, but after having read the shit posted here by some of these racists...
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> not every white man is born in privilege just like not every black man is born in poor circumstances
> 
> 
> 
> White privilege has nothing to do with money.
Click to expand...

I bet those poor white Appalachians and other whites in poverty wish they knew what white privilege was.  You're a propaganda parrot for socialist jackals.


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like "God dam bro !!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roots got him this outraged imagine if he came on here on USMB. He gonna make them all pay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with what the guy did, but after having read the shit posted here by some of these racists...
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...



yeah we all figure his punishment should be being force fed kfc IM2....





~S~


----------



## sparky

BS Filter said:


> I bet those poor white Appalachians and other whites in poverty wish they knew what white privilege was.



_you rang?_

sure , sign me up





~S~


----------



## protectionist

sparky said:


> _you rang?_
> sure , sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~


Mind telling us what that's supposed to look like ?


----------



## toobfreak

MisterBeale said:


> I agree. I have studied, through biology and anthropology, scientifically, in-group and out-group relationships.
> *Evolution of in-group favoritism*.



Yep, well, I tried to keep it out of the abstract for wider readability, but yes, now that you've gone there and spelled it out, what the race-haters and baiters rail about, is really nothing more than the normal organization of natural biological construct.  Put simply, things are the way they have been  not because "White Man Bad," but because that is how biology works at all levels of the biomass, from the bacteria to us.  

Things happen, society changes and evolves, but it takes time and must occur naturally of its own design and pace, you cannot FORCE it through politics or federal law.  The point I've tried to make before but always fails on deaf ears is that had this been another country, say, founded by Ugandans or Kenyans, THE VERY EXACT SAME THINGS WOULD HAVE HAPPENED for the same reasons in the same way, because that is what is NATURAL.

In short:  before you yell at and blame White people today for things they never did that happened long before they were born, realize that had your ancestors been in change, they would have made just as bad and similar mistakes.  

We like to think of ourselves as sophisticated, but less than 140 years ago, we were still living in log cabins drawing well water with horses for transportation on dirt streets heating and cooking with wood or coal with gas and fuel lamps and no electricity as our only means of lighting our homes at night.

I think we're doing pretty good considering.  It's far from a perfect world but the best way to solve that is for each person to seek their own self-actualization with positive contributions because in the end, each of us really only controls 1/7,000,000,000th of the planet.


----------



## MisterBeale

toobfreak said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I have studied, through biology and anthropology, scientifically, in-group and out-group relationships.
> *Evolution of in-group favoritism*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, well, I tried to keep it out of the abstract for wider readability, but yes, now that you've gone there and spelled it out, what the race-haters and baiters rail about, is really nothing more than the normal organization of natural biological construct.  Put simply, things are the way they have been  not because "White Man Bad," but because that is how biology works at all levels of the biomass, from the bacteria to us.
> 
> Things happen, society changes and evolves, but it takes time and must occur naturally of its own design and pace, you cannot FORCE it through politics or federal law.  The point I've tried to make before but always fails on deaf ears is that had this been another country, say, founded by Ugandans or Kenyans, THE VERY EXACT SAME THINGS WOULD HAVE HAPPENED for the same reasons in the same way, because that is what is NATURAL.
> 
> In short:  before you yell at and blame White people today for things they never did that happened long before they were born, realize that had your ancestors been in change, they would have made just as bad and similar mistakes.
> 
> We like to think of ourselves as sophisticated, but less than 140 years ago, we were still living in log cabins drawing well water with horses for transportation on dirt streets heating and cooking with wood or coal with gas and fuel lamps and no electricity as our only means of lighting our homes at night.
> 
> I think we're doing pretty good considering.  It's far from a perfect world but the best way to solve that is for each person to seek their own self-actualization with positive contributions because in the end, each of us really only controls 1/7,000,000,000th of the planet.
Click to expand...


This is one of the authors of that second paper.


Although IM2 often does raise awareness on a host of important issues, I think a lot of time he misses the larger picture.  That is, he is an AMERICAN first.

We will all, rise or fall together.

We would all do well to remember the fate of other multi-national states. . .  Yugoslavia, Bosnia, Cambodia, etc . . . There is a big difference between having a different stake holder or interest groups within our nation, to actually making the claim, that you have a different nation with in the nation. 

This same can be said about Conservatives or Lefties who tend to take their rhetoric just a wee bit far.  We can criticize the establishment as much as we want, and oppressive as it may be, it is still the best thing going.

I see a lot of hostile posts, bandying back in forth, it appears like black nationalists hating on white nationalists and vice versa.  It is a disturbing look of folks who have lost touch with what is important.


----------



## 007

Black Crime Facts That The White Liberal Media Daren’t Talk About

Despite the revelation that half of the officers charged in the death of Freddie Gray – the incident that led to the Baltimore riots – are black, the narrative that black people are being disproportionately and unfairly targeted by predominantly white police officers and a racist criminal justice system in the United States continues to dominate.
This has led to the growth of a divisive movement – ‘Black Lives Matter’ – which has only served to further polarize America down racial lines, obsessing on skin color and invoking white guilt, while ignoring the true causes of and solutions to police brutality.

Until the following facts become part of the conversation, we’re never going to see a real reduction in the number of violent confrontations involving black people and police officers. But the mainstream media, political leaders and white people in general are afraid to even mention these facts for fear of being labeled racist.

I’m not here to win any popularity contests. I genuinely care about less black people and less police officers dying in the streets. So I’m going to give it to you straight.

Black people in the United States are more likely to be victims of violent confrontations with police officers than whites because they commit more violent crimes than whites per capita.

– FACT: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.

More up to date FBI statistics tell a similar story. In 2013, black criminals carried out 38% of murders, compared to 31.1% for whites, again despite the fact that there are five times more white people in the U.S.

– FACT: From 2011 to 2013, 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black. This figure is three times higher than the 13% black population figure. When you account for the fact that black males aged 15-34, who account for around 3% of the population, are responsible for the vast majority of these crimes, the figures are even more staggering.

– FACT: Despite the fact that black people commit an equal or greater number of violent crimes than whites, whites are almost TWICE as likely to be killed by police officers.

According to data from the Centers for Disease Control, between 1999 and 2011, 2,151 whites died as a result of being shot by police compared to 1,130 blacks.

Critics argue that black people are overrepresented in these figures because they only represent 13% of the population, but they are underrepresented if you factor in violent crime offenders. In other words, you would expect the number of blacks and whites killed by police to be roughly equal given that they commit a roughly equal number of violent crimes, but that’s not the case. Whites are nearly 100% more likely to be victims.

And what about black on white violence in general?

This article originally appeared in the Infowars Underground Insider newsletter! Not subscribed? Join now!

Despite the revelation that half of the officers charged in the death of Freddie Gray – the incident that led to the Baltimore riots – are black, the narrative that black people are being disproportionately and unfairly targeted by predominantly white police officers and a racist criminal justice system in the United States continues to dominate.
This has led to the growth of a divisive movement – ‘Black Lives Matter’ – which has only served to further polarize America down racial lines, obsessing on skin color and invoking white guilt, while ignoring the true causes of and solutions to police brutality.

Until the following facts become part of the conversation, we’re never going to see a real reduction in the number of violent confrontations involving black people and police officers. But the mainstream media, political leaders and white people in general are afraid to even mention these facts for fear of being labeled racist.

I’m not here to win any popularity contests. I genuinely care about less black people and less police officers dying in the streets. So I’m going to give it to you straight.

Black people in the United States are more likely to be victims of violent confrontations with police officers than whites because they commit more violent crimes than whites per capita.

– FACT: Despite making up just 13% of the population, blacks commit around half of homicides in the United States. DOJ statistics show that between 1980 and 2008, blacks committed 52% of homicides, compared to 45% of homicides committed by whites.

More up to date FBI statistics tell a similar story. In 2013, black criminals carried out 38% of murders, compared to 31.1% for whites, again despite the fact that there are five times more white people in the U.S.

– FACT: From 2011 to 2013, 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black. This figure is three times higher than the 13% black population figure. When you account for the fact that black males aged 15-34, who account for around 3% of the population, are responsible for the vast majority of these crimes, the figures are even more staggering.

– FACT: Despite the fact that black people commit an equal or greater number of violent crimes than whites, whites are almost TWICE as likely to be killed by police officers.

According to data from the Centers for Disease Control, between 1999 and 2011, 2,151 whites died as a result of being shot by police compared to 1,130 blacks.

Critics argue that black people are overrepresented in these figures because they only represent 13% of the population, but they are underrepresented if you factor in violent crime offenders. In other words, you would expect the number of blacks and whites killed by police to be roughly equal given that they commit a roughly equal number of violent crimes, but that’s not the case. Whites are nearly 100% more likely to be victims.

And what about black on white violence in general?

– FACT: Despite being outnumbered by whites five to one, blacks commit eight times more crimes against whites than vice-versa, according to FBI statistics from 2007. A black male is 40 times as likely to assault a white person as the reverse. These figures also show that interracial rape is almost exclusively black on white.

“Even allowing for the existence of discrimination in the criminal justice system, the higher rates of crime among black Americans cannot be denied,” wrote James Q. Wilson and Richard Herrnstein in their widely cited 1985 study, “Crime and Human Nature.” “Every study of crime using official data shows blacks to be overrepresented among persons arrested, convicted, and imprisoned for street crimes.”

It’s clear that the greater propensity for black people to commit violent crimes is a driving factor as to why blacks are becoming involved in more violent confrontations with police than their 13% population figure suggests they should be. If the 911 calls are coming from black areas and are related to black people committing violent crimes, then of course black people are more likely to be involved in violent confrontations with cops.

Does that justify police brutality in cases such as Freddie Gray, Walter Scott or Eric Garner? No. But it does demolish the ‘Black Lives Matter’ narrative that the general trend of black people being victims of violent encounters with police is solely down to the fact that cops are racist towards black people. Racism is a factor, but the statistics clearly show that it’s by no means the only factor, and some would argue not even the dominant factor.

But aren’t all these statistics undermined by the fact that black people are unfairly targeted and framed for crimes by police officers in the first place? Don’t higher arrest and conviction rates of blacks merely prove that police are racist? This argument is debunked by looking at the proportion of offenders identified – not by police – but by victims – as black. The National Crime Victimization Survey shows that the number of blacks arrested generally correlates with the number of offenders identified as black by victims.

Studies suggest that the reasons behind blacks being more likely to commit violent crimes are the dual issues of poverty (which exacerbates family breakdown) and a sub-culture amongst the black community that is tolerant of and glamorizes crime and violence. In the aftermath of the Ferguson and Baltimore riots, we saw the white metropolitan liberal media further legitimize this violence by openly justifying and even endorsing violent unrest that targeted mainly black-owned businesses.

This is true racism – by encouraging blacks to loot and riot, the white liberal media is helping to keep black communities in a cycle of destructive behavior that will lead to more police brutality targeted against black people.

Police brutality is a huge problem within the United States, and anyone that denies that fact is a part of the problem. But until we acknowledge and address the equally important issue of violent criminality within the black community, and until that becomes part of the national conversation, the issue is never going to be resolved.

And by failing to make these facts part of the conversation, black political leaders, protest organizers, and the white liberal media is complicit in perpetuating the chain reaction of violence that makes more police brutality against black people an inevitable outcome.


----------



## sparky

MisterBeale said:


> Although IM2 often does raise awareness on a host of important issues, I think a lot of time he misses the larger picture. *That is, he is an AMERICAN first.*
> 
> We will all, rise or fall together.



Being some hyphenated American means one's allegiance follows suit






007 said:


> I’m not here to win any popularity contests. I genuinely care about less black people and less police officers dying in the streets. So I’m going to give it to you straight.
> 
> Black people in the United States are more likely to be victims of violent confrontations with police officers than whites because they commit more violent crimes than whites per capita.



Stats don't _lie_, but liars _always_ use stats.  

I could _easily_ portray poor white trash uneducated and impoverished & via the very same narrative point _blame _at the system

To be fair, said '_system_' has a LOT of _institutionalized _remedies spawned by liberal guilt to _save us from ourselves._

It never dawns on them their _flawed _cumulative causation theory misses the fact that we LIKE our lifestyle just the way it is







~S~


----------



## toobfreak

MisterBeale said:


> Although IM2 often does raise awareness on a host of important issues, I think a lot of time he misses the larger picture.



Effective communication comes down to good SNR (signal-noise ratio).  If IM2 ever has any good signal, it has been totally lost in all of the noise of his bitter angry rants, snotty attitude, and incessant, unilateral, myopic blame.  I've long since stopped reading anything he ever writes as a total waste of my time.


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## Paul Essien

protectionist said:


> *TOTALLY FALSE!  *Skin color remains a massive barrier for white people in job hiring ,promotions,


I'm pretty sure you know that a white man with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than black man without one.

I'm pretty sure you know this. 


protectionist said:


> college admissions


So how do you explain the recent scandal were affluent white and non black individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers bribed and frauded their way to get admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities ?


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> I'm pretty sure you know that a white man with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than black man without one.



poppycock , you could be a sewin' sheets tomorrow Paul >>

The Michigan Daily - Google News Archive Search

~S~


----------



## Paul Essien

iamwhatiseem said:


> Thus the main culprit of the victim mentality.


To tell my son that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I’m ill-suiting him for the real world.

You see downplaying racism backfires. 

If he or any black person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They're gonna overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of racist unjust treatment can steel themselves against it.

And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.

Whites loves victim-hood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count


iamwhatiseem said:


> You have no motivation to improve yourself when you are told repeatedly you are not to blame for your predicament, and you should not have to work hard to achieve, but get breaks and special treatment.


Black folks are doing self-help all the time. We have to. We have enough experience with white institutions to know that they have never done much to improve our situation. But I see very little self-help in the white community. Rarely do you spend time dealing with your own racism. A racism which you any control over, since the folks doing the discriminating are white like you. 


iamwhatiseem said:


> I have great respect for inner city black folks who busted their asses and worked hard and got themselves out and broke the multi-generational dependency mentality and joined the rest of society.


A black person shouldn't have to "_bust their ass_". He shouldn't have work twice as hard as a white person to get a slice of the cake. That's white supremacy. That's the system. And that system should not be there


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> So how do you explain the recent scandal were affluent white and non black individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers bribed and frauded their way to get admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities ?



classism, the root of racism .

~S~


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus the main culprit of the victim mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> To tell my son that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I’m ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> You see downplaying racism backfires.
> 
> If he or any black person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They're gonna overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of racist unjust treatment can steel themselves against it.
> 
> And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> Whites loves victim-hood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no motivation to improve yourself when you are told repeatedly you are not to blame for your predicament, and you should not have to work hard to achieve, but get breaks and special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black folks are doing self-help all the time. We have to. We have enough experience with white institutions to know that they have never done much to improve our situation. But I see very little self-help in the white community. Rarely do you spend time dealing with your own racism. A racism which you any control over, since the folks doing the discriminating are white like you.
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have great respect for inner city black folks who busted their asses and worked hard and got themselves out and broke the multi-generational dependency mentality and joined the rest of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black person shouldn't have to "_bust their ass_". He shouldn't have work twice as hard as a white person to get a slice of the cake. That's white supremacy. That's the system. And that system should not be there
Click to expand...


Rhetoric.
  Of course a person born without a father present, in poverty, surrounded by negative social practices and a self destructive culture has to work twice as hard as someone born in a decent neighborhood, with two loving parents that provide well and live in a normal society. That person unfortunate enough to be born in crap has to first get out of the crap. He/she has to make that decision that they refuse to be like everyone around them and be a productive, positive human being.


----------



## Paul Essien

iamwhatiseem said:


> Of course a person born without a father present, in poverty, surrounded by negative social practices and a self destructive culture has to work twice as hard as someone born in a decent neighborhood, with two loving parents that provide well and live in a normal society.


OK. So let's look at Obama. He was not born in poverty, nor did he live in poverty. He was a loving parent. He never had kids out of wedlock. He was educated

Why did that not stop him from racism ? 



iamwhatiseem said:


> That person unfortunate enough to be born in crap has to first get out of the crap.


OK. So why is the crap their in the first place ?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a person born without a father present, in poverty, surrounded by negative social practices and a self destructive culture has to work twice as hard as someone born in a decent neighborhood, with two loving parents that provide well and live in a normal society.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So let's look at Obama. He was not born in poverty, nor did he live in poverty. He was a loving parent. He never had kids out of wedlock. He was educated
> 
> Why did that not stop him from racism ?
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> That person unfortunate enough to be born in crap has to first get out of the crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So why is the crap their in the first place ?
Click to expand...




And why is the crap there? How is it you do not know? How do you not see why? And even more of an enigma, how do you still support the very party that put the crap there in the first place?
  After slavery was abolished, black people of course still faced impossible obstacles to ever hope to obtain equality. No hope. Even the great migration of blacks that moved north to the cities still faced overwhelming racism. REAL racism. 
That stayed pretty much the same until the civil rights movement. After the civil rights movement, something was done to black people that was the greatest injustice since slavery. Liberal social policies whereby they built massive living projects in cities all across the nation.Especially the eastern half, whereby they packed black people in like sardines. And built those projects away from where their kids went to school. Where their jobs were. Where their children played. Then they designed social programs to give them just enough money to survive. To keep them away. Poorly funded schools, that were more of a child warehousing facility than a proper teaching facility. 
  At that point, what did people expect?? That blacks were going to be successful?? They didn't care. The entire premise was not to improve the lives of the plighted black race, not to correct past injustices... NO. The object was to keep them away from where they lived, worked, dine and went to school.
  Now why do you still support a party that did this to your race? A party that does nothing but patronize, victimize and use you?
I am a conservative. I have several black friends. I am not racist. There is not one synapse in my brain that believes black people are inferior in any way. I absolutely believe they can do anything a white person can, and in some cases - better.
  What would I do to improve the race? Or what do I believe should be done? Those are very hard questions.  But I would start with the family structure. And fight to reverse the victim mentality, the self destructive, corrosive culture that glorifies bad behavior.


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TOTALLY FALSE!  *Skin color remains a massive barrier for white people in job hiring ,promotions,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know that a white man with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than black man without one.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> college admissions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you explain the recent scandal were affluent white and non black individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers bribed and frauded their way to get admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities ?
Click to expand...

Very weak deflection ploy.  I'm sure YOU know that a black man with criminal record, less education, and totally unqualified, will get a job (with the help of Affirmative Action), instead of a white man with no criminal record, more and better education, and fully qualified.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TOTALLY FALSE!  *Skin color remains a massive barrier for white people in job hiring ,promotions,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know that a white man with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than black man without one.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know this.
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> college admissions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you explain the recent scandal were affluent white and non black individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers bribed and frauded their way to get admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very weak deflection ploy.  I'm sure YOU know that a black man with criminal record, less education, and totally unqualified, will get a job (with the help of Affirmative Action), instead of a white man with no criminal record, more and better education, and fully qualified.
Click to expand...



On what planet?


----------



## IM2

*White Convicts As Likely to Be Hired As Blacks Without Criminal Records*
Anyone claiming that racism is no longer alive and well in the United States, in addition to considering the race-driven circumstances surrounding the Jena 6, or statistics demonstrating that prosecutors are far more likely to seek the death penalty when the victim is white than when the victim is black (particularly if the defendant is black), or studies demonstrating that blacks receive harsher sentences than whites for equivalent drug crimes, or the fact that even though more whites per capita smoke marihuana than blacks, blacks are arrested and prosecuted at a far higher rate, should read a recent study by Princeton University examining employment discrimination titled “Discrimination in Low Wage Labor Markets.”

In the largest and most comprehensive project of its kind to date, 13 young male applicants, presenting the same qualifications and experience, split into teams and went on nearly 3,500 entry-level job interviews with private companies in supposedly left-leaning, "progressive", multicultural New York City, jobs ranging from restaurants to manufacturing to financial services. After recording which applicants were invited back for interviews or were offered jobs, two sociology professors looked at the hiring practices of 1,500 prospective private employers, focusing specifically on discrimination against young male minorities and ex-offenders.

Some of the study's findings are depressingly familiar. For instance, young white high school graduates were twice as likely to receive positive responses from New York employers as equally qualified black job seekers. It also reaffirmed not only that former prisoners are at a distinct disadvantage in the job market, but also that, again, black ex-prisoners are in a much worse position: positive responses from employers towards white applicants with a criminal record dipped 35 percent, while for black applicants similarly situated it plummeted 57 percent.

However, the study revealed that our society's racism extends even deeper: black applicants with no criminal record were no more likely to get a job than white applicants with criminal records just released from prison! In other words, while whites with criminal records received low rates of positive responses, such response rates were equally low for blacks without a criminal background. Further exposing the overt racism at play was the study's finding that minority employers were more accepting of minority applicants and job applicants with prison records.

So, even when a white employer knows that the white applicant she is interviewing is a convict and the black applicant has never been in trouble with the law, she is as likely to hire the white applicant as the black applicant. Given how wary our society is of ex-offenders, and how difficult it is for ex-offenders to obtain gainful employment, this finding reveals the depth and breadth of racism in the job market.

Imagine what the results would be if the researchers tested the inverse?!? We would be hard-pressed to find a single employer as likely to hire a black person with a criminal record as a white person without one, and the differences between rates of positive ressponses would stretch across the Sahara.

The study reaffirms the dire situation for black ex-offenders. Blacks comprise a disproportionate number of the 2.3 million people behind bars, and thus are disproportionately affected by laws barring people with criminal records from certain employment and educational opportunities. Even when applying for jobs they are legally qualified for, black ex-convicts face dual discrimination on account of being black and having a criminal record.

Amazingly, the study found no evidence that an applicant's educational credentials countered the stigma of incarceration, suggesting that once the "criminal record" stigma attaches, it may never relinquish its grip.

But what the Princeton study shows is that blacks who have never stepped foot inside a prison face not only unequal competition from whites without rap sheets and comparable competition from similarly situated blacks, but they can also be squeezed out of the job market by whites exiting penitentiaries. A level playing field it is not.

As for ex-prisoners, with thousands leaving prison every day, our country should expand reentry programs for prisoners (both inside and outside of prison), ease employment restrictions for people with criminal records, repeal laws disenfranchising prisoners and ex-offenders, ensure that ex-offenders can easily correct mistakes on their rap sheets, and, most importantly, move away from nationwide policies of mass incarceration, frantic prison-building, arrest-happy policing, and fighting a costly, ineffective, and inhumane war on drugs, all of which contribute mightily to our bursting-at-the-seams prison population.

But even then, our country faces an even tougher task, one that we have failed miserably at for hundreds of years, and one that cannot be accomplished merely by repealing a statute or rewriting a policy: getting rid of discrimination against people of color. And for anyone who thinks racism is no longer an issue in America, think again.

*Whites in this forum continue trying to argue on their racist emotions against solid evidence.  The unarmed man cannot win an armed conflict. Yet many whites here think they can do so if they all just gang up on people that present the facts they don't want to read or hear. But ganging up, calling people names, assuming they have no jobs and all the childish retardation we see at USMB does not erase the facts that have been discovered.*

White Convicts As Likely to Be Hired As Blacks Without Criminal Records | DMI Blog
Study: White ex-criminals preferred over blacks - Jun. 17, 2005
*Discrimination in a Low-Wage Labor Market: A Field Experiment*
Devah Pager, Bruce Western, and Bart Bonikowski
Discrimination in a Low-Wage Labor Market: A Field Experiment

The racists are correct about 1 thing, this is not the 1960's. In 2020 blacks are college graduates and professionals in fields of research and conduct studies that impact things. This is not the day when freedom riders rode up on towns full of blacks that could not read. So you can drop the white 1960's arguments and the ignorant rants of flunk outs like Limbaugh who you guys look to as leaders.

Last, post number 1832 is a bunch if gibberish bordering on the delusional. Why do republicans continue lying like that? Not every black person lived in the projects and educational inequality occurred long before civil rights. The greatest injustice that was done to blacks began in 1619 and once freed on paper, greater injustices continued to be wrought upon blacks by republicans and democrats. There is a reason blacks left the republican party and whites here want to argue with blacks who saw why and/or were explained why by the blacks that did so.

Paternalism is over racist whites like the poster of number 1832. So don't try telling us what has happened  to us and how it happened because we have lived through and in it, therefore we know and your white asses have ZERO clue therefore you really need to learn how to be quiet and listen. We left the republican party for a reason and we will not return to the republican party until that reason no longer exists.


----------



## Paul Essien

protectionist said:


> Very weak deflection ploy.  I'm sure YOU know that a black man with criminal record, less education, and totally unqualified, will get a job (with the help of Affirmative Action), instead of a white man with no criminal record, more and better education, and fully qualified.


OK. If that's the case then how come the unemployment rate of black men is always higher than white men ? And please try and have the intelligence to not repeat what I'm saying.  And also name the companies where they are rolling out the red carpet for these supposed unqualified undeserving black men ?


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very weak deflection ploy.  I'm sure YOU know that a black man with criminal record, less education, and totally unqualified, will get a job (with the help of Affirmative Action), instead of a white man with no criminal record, more and better education, and fully qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. If that's the case then how come the unemployment rate of black men is always higher than white men ? And please try and have the intelligence to not repeat what I'm saying.  And also name the companies where they are rolling out the red carpet for these supposed unqualified undeserving black men ?
Click to expand...

Because blacks vote for democrats


----------



## Paul Essien

iamwhatiseem said:


> And why is the crap there?


Because we live in a system of racism - white supremacy.



iamwhatiseem said:


> After slavery was abolished, black people of course still faced impossible obstacles to ever hope to obtain equality. No hope. Even the great migration of blacks that moved north to the cities still faced overwhelming racism. REAL racism.





iamwhatiseem said:


> That stayed pretty much the same until the civil rights movement. After the civil rights movement, something was done to black people that was the greatest injustice since slavery. Liberal social policies whereby they built massive living projects in cities all across the nation.Especially the eastern half, whereby they packed black people in like sardines. And built those projects away from where their kids went to school. Where their jobs were. Where their children played. Then they designed social programs to give them just enough money to survive. To keep them away. Poorly funded schools, that were more of a child warehousing facility than a proper teaching facility.





iamwhatiseem said:


> At that point, what did people expect?? That blacks were going to be successful?? They didn't care. The entire premise was not to improve the lives of the plighted black race, not to correct past injustices... NO. The object was to keep them away from where they lived, worked, dine and went to school.



But you still get all the goodies of benefits of being white and we are still living in a system of racism-white supremacy and the system is still here in an over whelming fashion. You have a lot of white people who say a lot of nice things. The likes of Tim Wise, Robin DAngelo they write all these books and write all these essays about racism but the system is still here and is as strong as ever. So that whites are not interested in getting rid of this system. You don't have lost of white people who don't practice racism. You have lots of white people who want this system of racism to continue.



iamwhatiseem said:


> Now why do you still support a party that did this to your race?


How do you know what party I support ? How do you even know if I vote ?


iamwhatiseem said:


> A party that does nothing but patronize, victimize and use you?


How do you know what party I support ? How do you even know if I vote ?


iamwhatiseem said:


> I have several black friends. I am not racist.


Is that supposed to impress me ?


iamwhatiseem said:


> There is not one synapse in my brain that believes black people are inferior in any way. I absolutely believe they can do anything a white person can, and in some cases - better.


Every white person claims they are not racist.



iamwhatiseem said:


> But I would start with the family structure. And fight to reverse the victim mentality, the self destructive, corrosive culture that glorifies bad behavior.


This is a common tactic white supremacist do. That is, put the blame on black ppl for the system of racism - white supremacy. That it's blk people fault for the system of racism - white supremacy.


----------



## Paul Essien

Jitss617 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very weak deflection ploy.  I'm sure YOU know that a black man with criminal record, less education, and totally unqualified, will get a job (with the help of Affirmative Action), instead of a white man with no criminal record, more and better education, and fully qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. If that's the case then how come the unemployment rate of black men is always higher than white men ? And please try and have the intelligence to not repeat what I'm saying.  And also name the companies where they are rolling out the red carpet for these supposed unqualified undeserving black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because blacks vote for democrats
Click to expand...

No difference. Dems or Repubs I suspect them both of being white supremacists


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very weak deflection ploy.  I'm sure YOU know that a black man with criminal record, less education, and totally unqualified, will get a job (with the help of Affirmative Action), instead of a white man with no criminal record, more and better education, and fully qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. If that's the case then how come the unemployment rate of black men is always higher than white men ? And please try and have the intelligence to not repeat what I'm saying.  And also name the companies where they are rolling out the red carpet for these supposed unqualified undeserving black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because blacks vote for democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No difference. Dems or Repubs I suspect them both of being white supremacists
Click to expand...

And you’re a black supremacist,, what’s the problem


----------



## Paul Essien

Jitss617 said:


> And you’re a black supremacist,, what’s the problem


When, or if, black people begin raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a black supremacist make sense.


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you’re a black supremacist,, what’s the problem
> 
> 
> 
> When, or if, black people begin raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a black supremacist make sense.
Click to expand...

That’s a lot of grievances you have there are you looking for some welfare from me I don’t have it


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why is the crap there?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> After slavery was abolished, black people of course still faced impossible obstacles to ever hope to obtain equality. No hope. Even the great migration of blacks that moved north to the cities still faced overwhelming racism. REAL racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> That stayed pretty much the same until the civil rights movement. After the civil rights movement, something was done to black people that was the greatest injustice since slavery. Liberal social policies whereby they built massive living projects in cities all across the nation.Especially the eastern half, whereby they packed black people in like sardines. And built those projects away from where their kids went to school. Where their jobs were. Where their children played. Then they designed social programs to give them just enough money to survive. To keep them away. Poorly funded schools, that were more of a child warehousing facility than a proper teaching facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, what did people expect?? That blacks were going to be successful?? They didn't care. The entire premise was not to improve the lives of the plighted black race, not to correct past injustices... NO. The object was to keep them away from where they lived, worked, dine and went to school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you still get all the goodies of benefits of being white and we are still living in a system of racism-white supremacy and the system is still here in an over whelming fashion. You have a lot of white people who say a lot of nice things. The likes of Tim Wise, Robin DAngelo they write all these books and write all these essays about racism but the system is still here and is as strong as ever. So that whites are not interested in getting rid of this system. You don't have lost of white people who don't practice racism. You have lots of white people who want this system of racism to continue.
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you still support a party that did this to your race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what party I support ? How do you even know if I vote ?
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A party that does nothing but patronize, victimize and use you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what party I support ? How do you even know if I vote ?
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have several black friends. I am not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that supposed to impress me ?
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not one synapse in my brain that believes black people are inferior in any way. I absolutely believe they can do anything a white person can, and in some cases - better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every white person claims they are not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I would start with the family structure. And fight to reverse the victim mentality, the self destructive, corrosive culture that glorifies bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a common tactic white supremacist do. That is, put the blame on black ppl for the system of racism - white supremacy. That it's blk people fault for the system of racism - white supremacy.
Click to expand...


Congratulations on completely avoiding the point in every instance other than  - raaaacism.
  The Democrat Party is the one that built the projects, moved 100,000's of black families away from white schools, white neighborhoods and where jobs are.
 And then gave them just enough money to survive.
 And this was supposed to correct the problem???
NO
But it wasn't supposed to fix anything, only get black people away from themselves and their children
And YET - Black people still support the Democrats.
And that - is yet another self defeating action by blacks.


----------



## Paul Essien

iamwhatiseem said:


> Congratulations on completely avoiding the point in every instance other than  - raaaacism.


No


iamwhatiseem said:


> The Democrat Party is the one that built the projects, moved 100,000's of black families away from white schools, white neighborhoods and where jobs are.


And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.


iamwhatiseem said:


> And then gave them just enough money to survive.


And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.


iamwhatiseem said:


> And this was supposed to correct the problem???
> NO


And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.


iamwhatiseem said:


> But it wasn't supposed to fix anything, only get black people away from themselves and their children


And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.


iamwhatiseem said:


> And YET - Black people still support the Democrats.


Repubs or Dems are Just different slave owners


iamwhatiseem said:


> And that - is yet another self defeating action by blacks.


Repubs or Dems are Just different slave owners


----------



## Paul Essien

Jitss617 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you’re a black supremacist,, what’s the problem
> 
> 
> 
> When, or if, black people begin raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a black supremacist make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a lot of grievances you have there are you looking for some welfare from me I don’t have it
Click to expand...

You said welfare not me. But let's bring it back to you're original point

Explain to me how black people can practice racism to whites in the USA ? I mean say you I'm a black supremacist. Who am I supreme over ?


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you’re a black supremacist,, what’s the problem
> 
> 
> 
> When, or if, black people begin raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a black supremacist make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a lot of grievances you have there are you looking for some welfare from me I don’t have it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said welfare not me. But let's bring it back to you're original point
> 
> Explain to me how black people can practice racism to whites in the USA ? I mean say you I'm a black supremacist. Who am I supreme over ?
Click to expand...

Do you even know the definition of racism? Or is that another fact you decided to change?


----------



## Paul Essien

Jitss617 said:


> Do you even know the definition of racism? Or is that another fact you decided to change?


OK. Let's say I'm a black supremacist and I believe that I'm superior to white people. Let's just say that's true.

How does that affect your life or the lives of white people in general ?


----------



## IM2

*"But I would start with the family structure. And fight to reverse the victim mentality, the self destructive, corrosive culture that glorifies bad behavior."
*
Then start with a white culture that created racism from a victim mentality of how whites are going to lose everything if blacks get the same chances and denies the continuing consistent bad behavior that racism is. Because the black family structure is not the problem. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism.


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know the definition of racism? Or is that another fact you decided to change?
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's say I'm a black supremacist and I believe that I'm superior to white people. Let's just say that's true.
> 
> How does that affect your life or the lives of white people in general ?
Click to expand...

seeing how I went to black schools, and live in the inner city every day.. Kim janey is a city rep.. look at her face book page.. beyond racist.. 

It effects me deeply, that’s the issue you can’t be a black Supremacist in a white country you need to assimilate. Or move somewhere where you can flourish. You can’t find that place so just accept where you live


----------



## IM2

iamwhatiseem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why is the crap there?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> After slavery was abolished, black people of course still faced impossible obstacles to ever hope to obtain equality. No hope. Even the great migration of blacks that moved north to the cities still faced overwhelming racism. REAL racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> That stayed pretty much the same until the civil rights movement. After the civil rights movement, something was done to black people that was the greatest injustice since slavery. Liberal social policies whereby they built massive living projects in cities all across the nation.Especially the eastern half, whereby they packed black people in like sardines. And built those projects away from where their kids went to school. Where their jobs were. Where their children played. Then they designed social programs to give them just enough money to survive. To keep them away. Poorly funded schools, that were more of a child warehousing facility than a proper teaching facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> At that point, what did people expect?? That blacks were going to be successful?? They didn't care. The entire premise was not to improve the lives of the plighted black race, not to correct past injustices... NO. The object was to keep them away from where they lived, worked, dine and went to school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you still get all the goodies of benefits of being white and we are still living in a system of racism-white supremacy and the system is still here in an over whelming fashion. You have a lot of white people who say a lot of nice things. The likes of Tim Wise, Robin DAngelo they write all these books and write all these essays about racism but the system is still here and is as strong as ever. So that whites are not interested in getting rid of this system. You don't have lost of white people who don't practice racism. You have lots of white people who want this system of racism to continue.
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why do you still support a party that did this to your race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what party I support ? How do you even know if I vote ?
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> A party that does nothing but patronize, victimize and use you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know what party I support ? How do you even know if I vote ?
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have several black friends. I am not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that supposed to impress me ?
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not one synapse in my brain that believes black people are inferior in any way. I absolutely believe they can do anything a white person can, and in some cases - better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every white person claims they are not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I would start with the family structure. And fight to reverse the victim mentality, the self destructive, corrosive culture that glorifies bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a common tactic white supremacist do. That is, put the blame on black ppl for the system of racism - white supremacy. That it's blk people fault for the system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on completely avoiding the point in every instance other than  - raaaacism.
> The Democrat Party is the one that built the projects, moved 100,000's of black families away from white schools, white neighborhoods and where jobs are.
> And then gave them just enough money to survive.
> And this was supposed to correct the problem???
> NO
> But it wasn't supposed to fix anything, only get black people away from themselves and their children
> And YET - Black people still support the Democrats.
> And that - is yet another self defeating action by blacks.
Click to expand...


He addressed every point. You republicans need to stop trying to blame democrats for what both parties are responsible for. Democrats didn't move blacks away from white schools and white neighborhoods. Segregation was agreed to by both parties. Whites moved the jobs to suburbs. Both parties did. Look white boy, we were republicans for almost 100 years. We left your fucking party for a reason, and no matter how much you keep trying to blame democrats, that reason we left your party still exists. So until that changes forget about getting blacks to join the republican party.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on completely avoiding the point in every instance other than  - raaaacism.
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is the one that built the projects, moved 100,000's of black families away from white schools, white neighborhoods and where jobs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then gave them just enough money to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this was supposed to correct the problem???
> NO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't supposed to fix anything, only get black people away from themselves and their children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And YET - Black people still support the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repubs or Dems are Just different slave owners
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that - is yet another self defeating action by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repubs or Dems are Just different slave owners
Click to expand...


Hahahaha.... okay so maybe I misjudged you before, I didn't think you were as bad as IM2
You are.


----------



## IM2

iamwhatiseem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on completely avoiding the point in every instance other than  - raaaacism.
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is the one that built the projects, moved 100,000's of black families away from white schools, white neighborhoods and where jobs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then gave them just enough money to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this was supposed to correct the problem???
> NO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't supposed to fix anything, only get black people away from themselves and their children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that happens because we live in a system of racism white supremacy.
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And YET - Black people still support the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repubs or Dems are Just different slave owners
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that - is yet another self defeating action by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repubs or Dems are Just different slave owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.... okay so maybe I misjudged you before, I didn't think you were as bad as IM2
> You are.
Click to expand...


IM2 is the black man you can't fuck with. Essen is better than me. You can't fuck with him either.

Your problem is that you think that because you are white that you can decide how things are for everyone  else and we all have to agree with your crap. The root cause of the problems in  black communities is white racism. I can show evidence of this and am doing so in the thread stone cold truth. The stone cold truth is something you can't face. Because your belief in white supremacy doesn't allow you to admit that whites make mistakes.


----------



## Paul Essien

Jitss617 said:


> seeing how I went to black schools, and live in the inner city every day.. Kim janey is a city rep.. look at her face book page.. beyond racist..


I'll ask you the same question for the second time.

How do black supremacists affect the lives of white people ?


Jitss617 said:


> It effects me deeply, that’s the issue you can’t be a black Supremacist in a white country you need to assimilate.


OK. So where can we assimilate ? We both know that when black people try to assimilate this is faced with major hostilty.

So where can blk ppl assimilate ?


Jitss617 said:


> Or move somewhere where you can flourish.


Where ?


Jitss617 said:


> You can’t find that place so just accept where you live


Even if blacks did what you say we should do and avoid whites and accept where we find ourselves because of the system of racism  - white supremacy we will find ourselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town.

You see finding white-free zones in more prosperous suburbs is a tough task. So our ability to accept were we live will be directly constrained by the larger opportunity structure that has skewed power and resources in whites direction. 

Now whites seeking to avoid blacks ? We both know because of the system of racism - white supremacy. Whites can do that easily, with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).

So once again where can blk people go to escape white supremacy in the USA ?


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seeing how I went to black schools, and live in the inner city every day.. Kim janey is a city rep.. look at her face book page.. beyond racist..
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you the same question for the second time.
> 
> How do black supremacists affect the lives of white people ?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It effects me deeply, that’s the issue you can’t be a black Supremacist in a white country you need to assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So where can we assimilate ? We both know that when black people try to assimilate this is faced with major hostilty.
> 
> So where can blk ppl assimilate ?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or move somewhere where you can flourish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where ?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t find that place so just accept where you live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even blacks did what you say we should do and avoid whites and accept where we will find ourselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town.
> 
> You see finding white-free zones in more prosperous suburbs is a tough task. So our ability to accept were we live will be directly constrained by the larger opportunity structure that has skewed power and resources in whites direction.
> 
> Now whites seeking to avoid blacks ? We both know because of the system of racism - white supremacy. Whites can do that easily, with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).
> 
> So once again where can blk people go to escape white supremacy in the USA ?
Click to expand...

Dude your a cry baby.. assimilate, nothing is stopping you from working hard and achieving everything white people achieve. A Black couple with a college degree makes more money than a white couple  with a college degree.. your victimizing black children who read this crap.. just stop


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Jitss617 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seeing how I went to black schools, and live in the inner city every day.. Kim janey is a city rep.. look at her face book page.. beyond racist..
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you the same question for the second time.
> 
> How do black supremacists affect the lives of white people ?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It effects me deeply, that’s the issue you can’t be a black Supremacist in a white country you need to assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So where can we assimilate ? We both know that when black people try to assimilate this is faced with major hostilty.
> 
> So where can blk ppl assimilate ?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or move somewhere where you can flourish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where ?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t find that place so just accept where you live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even blacks did what you say we should do and avoid whites and accept where we will find ourselves limited to the poorest, most crowded areas of town.
> 
> You see finding white-free zones in more prosperous suburbs is a tough task. So our ability to accept were we live will be directly constrained by the larger opportunity structure that has skewed power and resources in whites direction.
> 
> Now whites seeking to avoid blacks ? We both know because of the system of racism - white supremacy. Whites can do that easily, with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public).
> 
> So once again where can blk people go to escape white supremacy in the USA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude your a cry baby.. assimilate, nothing is stopping you from working hard and achieving everything white people achieve. A Black couple with a college degree makes more money than a white couple  with a college degree.. your victimizing black children who read this crap.. just stop
Click to expand...


Just ignore them.
They are fully brainwashed.
You will get nowhere.


----------



## Paul Essien

Jitss617 said:


> Dude your a cry baby..


You can't play to my ego. White supremacists often try this. They stuff like "_Stop whining_" "_Stop Crying_"

What is going on here is the opposite of what it seems. It's whites who are crying.

I am shaming white people. So you are trying to shame me back. But you notice none of this. Because you don't want to notice it. Because you talk to mainly white people. Because whites have created newspapers, blogs, cable news and talk radio  that repeats their self-serving white point of view over and over again.

*The truth is, if the shoe was on the other foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black peopl*e.

And it isn’t blacks who are crying; it’s white people. White people crying as they so often do to be the victims “reverse racism,” 

But what do I know ? "_Iz jussa po’ ignant knee-grow who caint do nuthin witout massa tellin me which-a wayz to go!!_"…….Right?



Jitss617 said:


> assimilate, nothing is stopping you from working hard and achieving everything white people achieve.


OK. So how is that done ? That's all I'm asking asking dude. Explain because how can black people work hard when a white person with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than a black person without one ? See hard work is not enough because unless that's met with access to an opportunity structure then hard work is pointless.

And we get racism from all sides.







Minority races seek to align themselves with whites and want to erase black people. They need to admit this is how they operate and keep it pushing.

Funny how so many of these non white Asian countries worship Whiteness/White men who outright want to wipe them off the face of the Earth

Let them learn the hard way.

It's World against black people. 

When you apply for a job almost all of the people evaluating you, look like you, they are white. They see in you a reflection of themselves - and in a racist world, that is an advantage. You are smile. You're white. You're one of them. You're not dangerous. Even when you get angry, you're cut some slack. After all, you're white.



Jitss617 said:


> A Black couple with a college degree makes more money than a white couple  with a college degree..


OK. Where do you get this from ?


Jitss617 said:


> your victimizing black children who read this crap.. just stop


Black folks are aware of racism about us by an early age because at an early age black children are being tracked into lower-level classes regardless of ability and punished harsher.

Also whites are great at making themselves victims of taxes, big government, immigrants, antifa, Michelle Obama’s healthy schools initiative, or “radical Islam,”.

White's love being victims. So long as your the ones who get to decide what victims count. Never has a group with so much out-sized power been so quick to play victim. This, despite the fact that whites continue to be less likely as black folks to be out of work, and despite the fact that blacks are a tiny % of students at the USA's most selective colleges

But no whites are oppressed by black History Month and BET and Ebony Magazine and black super heroes and black Rue in the Hunger Games movie (even though she was black in the book too), and black Hermione in the London Harry Potter stage play, and black Annie in the Annie remake, and taxes on tanning bed visits, for starters.

Surely, nobody knows the trouble you’ve seen. Nobody knows the sorrow.

To tell my kid that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path, I'm ill-suiting him for the real world. 

Knowing the odds, black folk try even harder, because to do otherwise would all but have guaranteed defeat. Knowing the truth inspires perseverance and passionate resistance to victimization, not resignation to one’s status as a target. To ignore the importance of racism will not make it go away.


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude your a cry baby..
> 
> 
> 
> You can't play to my ego. White supremacists often try this. They stuff like "_Stop whining_" "_Stop Crying_"
> 
> What is going on here is the opposite of what it seems. It's whites who are crying.
> 
> I am shaming white people. So you are trying to shame me back. But you notice none of this. Because you don't want to notice it. Because you talk to mainly white people. Because whites have created newspapers, blogs, cable news and talk radio  that repeats their self-serving white point of view over and over again.
> 
> *The truth is, if the shoe was on the other foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black peopl*e.
> 
> And it isn’t blacks who are crying; it’s white people. White people crying as they so often do to be the victims “reverse racism,”
> 
> But what do I know ? "_Iz jussa po’ ignant knee-grow who caint do nuthin witout massa tellin me which-a wayz to go!!_"…….Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> assimilate, nothing is stopping you from working hard and achieving everything white people achieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how is that done ? That's all I'm asking asking dude. Explain because how can black people work hard when a white person with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than a black person without one ? See hard work is not enough because unless that's met with access to an opportunity structure then hard work is pointless.
> 
> And we get racism from all sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minority races seek to align themselves with whites and want to erase black people. They need to admit this is how they operate and keep it pushing.
> 
> Funny how so many of these non white Asian countries worship Whiteness/White men who outright want to wipe them off the face of the Earth
> 
> Let them learn the hard way.
> 
> It's World against black people.
> 
> When you apply for a job almost all of the people evaluating you, look like you, they are white. They see in you a reflection of themselves - and in a racist world, that is an advantage. You are smile. You're white. You're one of them. You're not dangerous. Even when you get angry, you're cut some slack. After all, you're white.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Black couple with a college degree makes more money than a white couple  with a college degree..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Where do you get this from ?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your victimizing black children who read this crap.. just stop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black folks are aware of racism about us by an early age because at an early age black children are being tracked into lower-level classes regardless of ability and punished harsher.
> 
> Also whites are great at making themselves victims of taxes, big government, immigrants, antifa, Michelle Obama’s healthy schools initiative, or “radical Islam,”.
> 
> White's love being victims. So long as your the ones who get to decide what victims count. Never has a group with so much out-sized power been so quick to play victim. This, despite the fact that whites continue to be less likely as black folks to be out of work, and despite the fact that blacks are a tiny % of students at the USA's most selective colleges
> 
> But no whites are oppressed by black History Month and BET and Ebony Magazine and black super heroes and black Rue in the Hunger Games movie (even though she was black in the book too), and black Hermione in the London Harry Potter stage play, and black Annie in the Annie remake, and taxes on tanning bed visits, for starters.
> 
> Surely, nobody knows the trouble you’ve seen. Nobody knows the sorrow.
> 
> To tell my kid that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path, I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Knowing the odds, black folk try even harder, because to do otherwise would all but have guaranteed defeat. Knowing the truth inspires perseverance and passionate resistance to victimization, not resignation to one’s status as a target. To ignore the importance of racism will not make it go away.
Click to expand...

Cool story.. I hope you make it out of your grievances with some good welfare lol


----------



## Paul Essien

iamwhatiseem said:


> Just ignore them.
> They are fully brainwashed.
> You will get nowhere.


No. You are brainwashed. Here's a test for you.

Can you tell which of these people are white or mixed with black ?

I'm not gonna bullshit you or lie about the answers and this is no trick question where they all mixed with black or they're all white.

No. Some of their fathers or mothers are black and some of their fathers or mothers are white.

If you get them all right. I'll just say. I mean you gotta a lotta guys saying race is fixed and race is biological. OK. Here we go.

*Image 1*






*Image 2*






*Image 3*






*Image 4*






*Image 5*






*Image 6*






*Image 7*






*Image 8*






*Image 9*






*Image 10*






*Image 11
*


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude your a cry baby..
> 
> 
> 
> You can't play to my ego. White supremacists often try this. They stuff like "_Stop whining_" "_Stop Crying_"
> 
> What is going on here is the opposite of what it seems. It's whites who are crying.
> 
> I am shaming white people. So you are trying to shame me back. But you notice none of this. Because you don't want to notice it. Because you talk to mainly white people. Because whites have created newspapers, blogs, cable news and talk radio  that repeats their self-serving white point of view over and over again.
> 
> *The truth is, if the shoe was on the other foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black peopl*e.
> 
> And it isn’t blacks who are crying; it’s white people. White people crying as they so often do to be the victims “reverse racism,”
> 
> But what do I know ? "_Iz jussa po’ ignant knee-grow who caint do nuthin witout massa tellin me which-a wayz to go!!_"…….Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> assimilate, nothing is stopping you from working hard and achieving everything white people achieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. So how is that done ? That's all I'm asking asking dude. Explain because how can black people work hard when a white person with a criminal record is more likely to get the job than a black person without one ? See hard work is not enough because unless that's met with access to an opportunity structure then hard work is pointless.
> 
> And we get racism from all sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minority races seek to align themselves with whites and want to erase black people. They need to admit this is how they operate and keep it pushing.
> 
> Funny how so many of these non white Asian countries worship Whiteness/White men who outright want to wipe them off the face of the Earth
> 
> Let them learn the hard way.
> 
> It's World against black people.
> 
> When you apply for a job almost all of the people evaluating you, look like you, they are white. They see in you a reflection of themselves - and in a racist world, that is an advantage. You are smile. You're white. You're one of them. You're not dangerous. Even when you get angry, you're cut some slack. After all, you're white.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Black couple with a college degree makes more money than a white couple  with a college degree..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Where do you get this from ?
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your victimizing black children who read this crap.. just stop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black folks are aware of racism about us by an early age because at an early age black children are being tracked into lower-level classes regardless of ability and punished harsher.
> 
> Also whites are great at making themselves victims of taxes, big government, immigrants, antifa, Michelle Obama’s healthy schools initiative, or “radical Islam,”.
> 
> White's love being victims. So long as your the ones who get to decide what victims count. Never has a group with so much out-sized power been so quick to play victim. This, despite the fact that whites continue to be less likely as black folks to be out of work, and despite the fact that blacks are a tiny % of students at the USA's most selective colleges
> 
> But no whites are oppressed by black History Month and BET and Ebony Magazine and black super heroes and black Rue in the Hunger Games movie (even though she was black in the book too), and black Hermione in the London Harry Potter stage play, and black Annie in the Annie remake, and taxes on tanning bed visits, for starters.
> 
> Surely, nobody knows the trouble you’ve seen. Nobody knows the sorrow.
> 
> To tell my kid that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path, I'm ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Knowing the odds, black folk try even harder, because to do otherwise would all but have guaranteed defeat. Knowing the truth inspires perseverance and passionate resistance to victimization, not resignation to one’s status as a target. To ignore the importance of racism will not make it go away.
Click to expand...


*AMEN!*


----------



## Paul Essien

I wonder who are the race of people doing this ? 










Unsustainability definitively means that civilization is a failure. India and China burn coal. Brazil and Indonesia burn rainforests. Trump’s U.S. and Australia just burn. The Earth warms. Storms surge. Cities choke. China, India, and the United States, three of world’s biggest polluters, increased their greenhouse gas emissions. 

But whites and Asians are the smartest cats out there …right ? I mean. You’re the guys with the high IQ’s yeah ?

The Earth is running out of soil. Arable land is dwindling and that the arable land available per person is falling. The very soil ppl lives depend on.






The continual ploughing of fields, combined with heavy use of fertilizers, has degraded soils across the world is done by who ? Soil erosion is now far greater than soil formation. 

It takes around 500 years for just 2.5cm of topsoil to be created amid unimpeded ecological changes. Soil is a living thing just like cattle. But unlike cattle, if you treat the soil right it will live forever

Maybe all that so called white and Asian intelligence is not what it’s cracked up to be.


----------



## Paul Essien

*White Americans hold more than 90 percent of the country's wealth, according to a Demos analysis of Federal Reserve data.*







*Black students are more likely to attend poorly funded schools.*






*The racial wealth gap kept widening well after the Civil Rights era*






*The Great Recession didn't hit everyone equally.*






*White Americans use drugs more than black Americans, but black people are arrested for drug possession more often as whites.*






*Black men receive prison sentences longer than those of white men who committed similar crimes, a 2013 report by the U.S. Sentencing Commission found.*






*A clean record doesn't protect black men from discrimination when they're looking for work.*






*Black borrowers are still more likely to get turned down for mortgage loans than white people with similar credit score*s






*Black students are punished more frequently, and more harshly, for misbehaving than whites.*


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Statistics Selective For Bias Bent On Fabrication "*

** A Mockery Of Credibility **

The bluffing ton post is a terrorist facilitating organization on the take from the saudi slush fund to promote demographic infiltration of foreign countries and government for promotion of arab cultural hegemony that masquerades with a cloak of political correctness but actually represents the ahmadiyya branch of fictional ishmaelism promoting its pan-islamism analogue with a particular anti-racist racist agenda to undermine the autonomy and self determination of japhetic peoples .


----------



## Jitss617




----------



## Paul Essien

Most cures for diseases and ailments have come out of Africa or Asia so this isn't surprising. Western medicine only seeks to capitalize off of suffering. This guys needs to be protected. The white supremacist will kill him.


----------



## Paul Essien

He probably had a challenging childhood and seeing poverty all around. The racism he experienced caused him to have a mental breakdown. He should receive counseling not jail.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> He probably had a challenging childhood and seeing poverty all around. The racism he experienced caused him to have a mental breakdown. He should receive counseling not jail.


He did kill people, so jail is where he needs to go. However, you bring up a valid point about the psychological harm racism does to those who face it. Some people will use racism as motivation to become president, others will use it to kill white people. Being subject to any type of abuse will create people who end up doing things that are not societally acceptable. So as long as there are whites sowing racism, which should be societally unacceptable, America will reap people who end up like this man. This is sad to see and yet as long as we have whites like we do here that exist, you're going to see examples like this from time to time.

Finally, you bring up a very solid point, there needs to be support groups and counselling for blacks in order to help us cope with racism. There are support groups for other victims of abuse, and racism is an abusive behavior.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> He probably had a challenging childhood and seeing poverty all around. The racism he experienced caused him to have a mental breakdown. He should receive counseling not jail.


 A lot of people have horrible childhoods and have suffered in many ways, no excuse for murder.


----------



## TNHarley

Lol you people are fucking pathetic.
And Paul, you are a POS


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably had a challenging childhood and seeing poverty all around. The racism he experienced caused him to have a mental breakdown. He should receive counseling not jail.
> 
> 
> 
> He did kill people, so jail is where he needs to go. However, you bring up a valid point about the psychological harm racism does to those who face it. Some people will use racism as motivation to become president, others will use it to kill white people. Being subject to any type of abuse will create people who end up doing things that are not societally acceptable. So as long as there are whites sowing racism, which should be societally unacceptable, America will reap people who end up like this man. This is sad to see and yet as long as we have whites like we do here that exist, you're going to see examples like this from time to time.
> 
> Finally, you bring up a very solid point, there needs to be support groups and counselling for blacks in order to help us cope with racism. There are support groups for other victims of abuse, and racism is an abusive behavior.
Click to expand...

I don't agree with what he did. But I understand it.

I've been in this man's shoes MANY times. There have been many times where I've been very close to killing a white person. They can push you to that extreme. They really can. 

And I tell you something else I bet they didn't treat him to a burger and fries like they did Dylan Roof

But what he should have done was target white supremacists and not random white people. It would have been good if he would killed George Zimmerman (Killer Of Travyon), the Daniel Pantelo (Killer of Eric Garner).They just lucky a lot of us don’t snap like this


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably had a challenging childhood and seeing poverty all around. The racism he experienced caused him to have a mental breakdown. He should receive counseling not jail.
> 
> 
> 
> He did kill people, so jail is where he needs to go. However, you bring up a valid point about the psychological harm racism does to those who face it. Some people will use racism as motivation to become president, others will use it to kill white people. Being subject to any type of abuse will create people who end up doing things that are not societally acceptable. So as long as there are whites sowing racism, which should be societally unacceptable, America will reap people who end up like this man. This is sad to see and yet as long as we have whites like we do here that exist, you're going to see examples like this from time to time.
> 
> Finally, you bring up a very solid point, there needs to be support groups and counselling for blacks in order to help us cope with racism. There are support groups for other victims of abuse, and racism is an abusive behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with what he did. But I understand it.
> 
> I've been in this man's shoes MANY times. There have been many times where I've been very close to killing a white person. They can push you to that extreme. They really can.
> 
> And I tell you something else I bet they didn't treat him to a burger and fries like they did Dylan Roof
> 
> But what he should have done was target white supremacists and not random white people. It would have been good if he would killed George Zimmerman (Killer Of Travyon), the Daniel Pantelo (Killer of Eric Garner).They just lucky a lot of us don’t snap like this
Click to expand...


Same here and white people seem unable to understand this.  But they can just hate us for things they make up, then talk about coming to arms because some blacks get violent because of it. So many whites live with psychosis and don't get help. Many of these guys are prime examples of severe psychosis.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably had a challenging childhood and seeing poverty all around. The racism he experienced caused him to have a mental breakdown. He should receive counseling not jail.
> 
> 
> 
> He did kill people, so jail is where he needs to go. However, you bring up a valid point about the psychological harm racism does to those who face it. Some people will use racism as motivation to become president, others will use it to kill white people. Being subject to any type of abuse will create people who end up doing things that are not societally acceptable. So as long as there are whites sowing racism, which should be societally unacceptable, America will reap people who end up like this man. This is sad to see and yet as long as we have whites like we do here that exist, you're going to see examples like this from time to time.
> 
> Finally, you bring up a very solid point, there needs to be support groups and counselling for blacks in order to help us cope with racism. There are support groups for other victims of abuse, and racism is an abusive behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with what he did. But I understand it.
> 
> I've been in this man's shoes MANY times. There have been many times where I've been very close to killing a white person. They can push you to that extreme. They really can.
> 
> And I tell you something else I bet they didn't treat him to a burger and fries like they did Dylan Roof
> 
> But what he should have done was target white supremacists and not random white people. It would have been good if he would killed George Zimmerman (Killer Of Travyon), the Daniel Pantelo (Killer of Eric Garner).They just lucky a lot of us don’t snap like this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here and white people seem unable to understand this.  But they can just hate us for things they make up, then talk about coming to arms because some blacks get violent because of it. So many whites live with psychosis and don't get help. Many of these guys are prime examples of severe psychosis.
Click to expand...

IM 2...like it or not, Trumps is the current President. Being stubborn and holding your breath like a baby with this virus going around can be fatal. If you care for other African Americans and know leadership of the same, then they need to be wary of this and try not to spread it in any areas they live in.  There are diverse areas. But as you know there are areas that still have ethnic and cultural people of a high percentages of one background. Survival time. Live to argue later.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably had a challenging childhood and seeing poverty all around. The racism he experienced caused him to have a mental breakdown. He should receive counseling not jail.
> 
> 
> 
> He did kill people, so jail is where he needs to go. However, you bring up a valid point about the psychological harm racism does to those who face it. Some people will use racism as motivation to become president, others will use it to kill white people. Being subject to any type of abuse will create people who end up doing things that are not societally acceptable. So as long as there are whites sowing racism, which should be societally unacceptable, America will reap people who end up like this man. This is sad to see and yet as long as we have whites like we do here that exist, you're going to see examples like this from time to time.
> 
> Finally, you bring up a very solid point, there needs to be support groups and counselling for blacks in order to help us cope with racism. There are support groups for other victims of abuse, and racism is an abusive behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with what he did. But I understand it.
> 
> I've been in this man's shoes MANY times. There have been many times where I've been very close to killing a white person. They can push you to that extreme. They really can.
> 
> And I tell you something else I bet they didn't treat him to a burger and fries like they did Dylan Roof
> 
> But what he should have done was target white supremacists and not random white people. It would have been good if he would killed George Zimmerman (Killer Of Travyon), the Daniel Pantelo (Killer of Eric Garner).They just lucky a lot of us don’t snap like this
Click to expand...

How many perps get treated to burgers and fries? Roof was ONE asshole, which was still wrong but not the norm. A lot of people are treated wrong, not just black people. Regardless of the reason, killing someone is wrong and NOT excusable.


----------



## MizMolly

S


IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably had a challenging childhood and seeing poverty all around. The racism he experienced caused him to have a mental breakdown. He should receive counseling not jail.
> 
> 
> 
> He did kill people, so jail is where he needs to go. However, you bring up a valid point about the psychological harm racism does to those who face it. Some people will use racism as motivation to become president, others will use it to kill white people. Being subject to any type of abuse will create people who end up doing things that are not societally acceptable. So as long as there are whites sowing racism, which should be societally unacceptable, America will reap people who end up like this man. This is sad to see and yet as long as we have whites like we do here that exist, you're going to see examples like this from time to time.
> 
> Finally, you bring up a very solid point, there needs to be support groups and counselling for blacks in order to help us cope with racism. There are support groups for other victims of abuse, and racism is an abusive behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with what he did. But I understand it.
> 
> I've been in this man's shoes MANY times. There have been many times where I've been very close to killing a white person. They can push you to that extreme. They really can.
> 
> And I tell you something else I bet they didn't treat him to a burger and fries like they did Dylan Roof
> 
> But what he should have done was target white supremacists and not random white people. It would have been good if he would killed George Zimmerman (Killer Of Travyon), the Daniel Pantelo (Killer of Eric Garner).They just lucky a lot of us don’t snap like this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here and white people seem unable to understand this.  But they can just hate us for things they make up, then talk about coming to arms because some blacks get violent because of it. So many whites live with psychosis and don't get help. Many of these guys are prime examples of severe psychosis.
Click to expand...

Speaking of psychosis, YOU are the one constantly spewing hateful shit about whites. YES, there ARE white racists, but you act like it is prevalent in all whites, it is not. I am quite sure not all things you construe as mistreatment of blacks is not for race, but behavior. Take yourself, for example, your attitude would probably make most whites despise you.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> *White Americans hold more than 90 percent of the country's wealth*



Poor Paul.  White Americans CREATED more than 90% of the nation's wealth.

Go out and create some wealth for yourself then get back to us.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you people are fucking pathetic.
> And Paul, you are a POS
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up saltine. When you turn black and live you can have an opinion. Right now what you have is ignorance.
Click to expand...

Racist


----------



## Jitss617

Black people are blatantly beating the shit outta white women old white people white people by themselves, trying to implement Black supremacy..  On a large scale .. whites aren’t even fighting back and we called racist lol


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> How many perps get treated to burgers and fries?


Yeah it's always "one" isn't it ? But then there's another one and another one and another one and another one and guess ? I started this thread last year and it's nearly 200 pages deep. so that's a lot of "one's" I've been pointing out. and even you calling dyland an asshole is telling



MizMolly said:


> Roof was ONE asshole



So Roof was an asshole ?

Really ? Let me explain what an asshole is

Borrowing 100 bucks from someone and not paying them back. That's an asshole
Playing super loud music at 3am in quite area. That's an asshole.
But going into a black church full of unarmed elderly black people blasting and killing 10 of them.

That's not an asshole. That's a white supremacist terrorist.

And let's be clear. Dylan Roof really wanted YOUNG black men. The thugs as he would say. 

But he didn't have the guts to go to the hood where blk dudes might be strapped and blast back.

He didn't want that kinda smoke.

But he worked out every painstaking detail, right down to the stock piling of ammunition and the use of multiple weapons just so he could ensure an uninterrupted hail of gunfire. 

One gun runs out of ammo, switch to the next one. That's not an asshole. That’s architecture. That's engineering. His intent was to destroy as much as they possibly could in the shortest amount of time. He wanted to kill. He wanted to see people dead. That was his objective.


MizMolly said:


> which was still wrong but not the norm.


White terrorism of black people has been the norm


MizMolly said:


> A lot of people are treated wrong, not just black people.


And now you want to put the focus back on to white


MizMolly said:


> Regardless of the reason, killing someone is wrong and NOT excusable.


Yeah it is in system of white supremacy. That's why when cops kill black people they walk free.


----------



## MizMolly

Oa


Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many perps get treated to burgers and fries?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's always "one" isn't it ? But then there's another one and another one and another one and another one and guess ? I started this thread last year and it's nearly 200 pages deep. so that's a lot of "one's" I've been pointing out. and even you calling dyland an asshole is telling
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roof was ONE asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Roof was an asshole ?
> 
> Really ? Let me explain what an asshole is
> 
> 
> Borrowing 100 bucks from someone and not paying them back. That's an asshole
> Playing super loud music at 3am in quite area. That's an asshole.
> 
> But going into a black church full of unarmed elderly black people blasting and killing 10 of them.
> 
> That's not an asshole. That's a white supremacist terrorist.
> 
> And let's be clear. Dylan Roof really wanted YOUNG black men. The thugs as he would say.
> 
> But he didn't have the guts to go to the hood where blk dudes might be strapped and blast back.
> 
> He didn't want that kinda smoke.
> 
> But he worked out every painstaking detail, right down to the stock piling of ammunition and the use of multiple weapons just so he could ensure an uninterrupted hail of gunfire.
> 
> One gun runs out of ammo, switch to the next one. That's not an asshole. That’s architecture. That's engineering. His intent was to destroy as much as they possibly could in the shortest amount of time. He wanted to kill. He wanted to see people dead. That was his objective.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> which was still wrong but not the norm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White terrorism of black people has been the norm
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people are treated wrong, not just black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now you want to put the focus back on to white
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of the reason, killing someone is wrong and NOT excusable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is in system of white supremacy. That's why when cops kill black people they walk free.
Click to expand...

Okay Mr PC, Roof is an absolute Animal! He deserves death.I have stated such on other threads about him. I am not focusing anything on WHITE, I stated the truth, which you seem to avoid, blacks are NOT the only people mistreated, yet my point is that NOBODY should get an excuse to murder. Black cops also kill black people, what is your excuse now? What percentage of white cops who kill ONLY black people walk free? And what about proof that it was not justified? Not all cops are good, there are bad cops, they should be held accountable. I am NOT making excuses for whites in any way, but you do your fair share of excusing blacks even when they are guilty. BTW, white terrorism of blacks is NOT the norm.


----------



## Jitss617

Democrats have never stopped attacking free blacks


----------



## gtopa1

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



The Congo; Rwanda...

Greg


----------



## MizMolly

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 312009 Democrats have never stopped attacking free blacks


Blacks also attack innocent white people. It is all wrong and not limited to one race.


----------



## IM2

Molly, you and jitss just need to shut up until you live black and constantly be disrespected every day of your life.


----------



## gtopa1

IM2 said:


> Molly, you and jitss just need to shut up until you live black and constantly be disrespected every day of your life.



Depends on your character. So far I've seen little to earn respect. "white man bad" is hardly an edifying assumption on your part.



Greg


----------



## IM2

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly, you and jitss just need to shut up until you live black and constantly be disrespected every day of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your character. So far I've seen little to earn respect. "white man bad" is hardly an edifying assumption on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Well since your character shows that you are a racist, me caring about  your respect doesn't exist. White man has a 243 year record of documented racist behavior is a fact, not an assumption. So just because you're white and don't like hearing it is hardly an edifying attitude on your part.


----------



## gtopa1

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly, you and jitss just need to shut up until you live black and constantly be disrespected every day of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your character. So far I've seen little to earn respect. "white man bad" is hardly an edifying assumption on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since your character shows that you are a racist, me caring about  your respect doesn't exist. White man has a 243 year record of documented racist behavior is a fact, not an assumption. So just because you're white and don't like hearing it is hardly an edifying attitude on your part.
Click to expand...

WRONG. You're a liar. Just because you're assumption is that all white men consider you inferior has ZERO to do with your colour. Your character is frankly sadly wanting if you assume such as you do. You are also very predictable. Now go vote for an old white man in November. We know which one that will be.

Greg


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Molly, you and jitss just need to shut up until you live black and constantly be disrespected every day of your life.


You need to quit telling white people to shut up just because you don’t have an intelligent response when shown that you play the race card for everything negative that happens to blacks. If you are disrespected, apparently you deserve it for being an angry, bitter asshole. Being disrespected is no excuse to murder, I don’t give a shit was race you are.


----------



## Paul Essien

Coronavirus is not made made. So I'm not looking at the white supremacist or conspiracy theories. It's name (COVID-19) is a type of Cornavirus.

It's basically a virus that jump species. It originally affects animals but it mutated to affect human beings, and it's the mutation part that the really killer, because most animal cells and human cells are different. The cold is a coronavirus. Sars is a coronavirus that made the leap from felines to humans. COVID-19 made the leap from Bats to humans. 

It originated in Wuhan China where they eat that stuff and have bad hygiene practices.







The Chinese government didn't listen to the physician when they found a new type of strain of Coronavirus that meant that Covid-19 had a running start and hence why it's running wild.

And another thing because Asian business are suffering.













O god dam...the money flows when Asians are in trouble. No talk about forgiveness. Not talk about being reverse racists. None of that. Asians have an anti black business mindset since they got of the boat.

*B4 the virus...never forget*






But black business are targeted all the time





Everybody is on the same page. 

You gotta get black folk !!






You gotta do em in !!






Everybody talking about breaking up large group of folks........except in prisons and we all know who disproportionately get's sent to Shawshank...._black folk_. These county jails are CASH COWS. They get paid to lock us up by LAPD. Then the county gets paid to transport blk ppl. Not to mention the third party cost of collect phone calls and the over priced store

Black ppl are not really getting this (COVID-19). Now we're not immune to it. But were not getting it in large numbers because they love to put a black face on any type of disease


----------



## IM2

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly, you and jitss just need to shut up until you live black and constantly be disrespected every day of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your character. So far I've seen little to earn respect. "white man bad" is hardly an edifying assumption on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since your character shows that you are a racist, me caring about  your respect doesn't exist. White man has a 243 year record of documented racist behavior is a fact, not an assumption. So just because you're white and don't like hearing it is hardly an edifying attitude on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG. You're a liar. Just because you're assumption is that all white men consider you inferior has ZERO to do with your colour. Your character is frankly sadly wanting if you assume such as you do. You are also very predictable. Now go vote for an old white man in November. We know which one that will be.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I don't  think all white men consider me inferior fool. I don't believe all whites are racists either dumb fuck. But you are.


----------



## Paul Essien

What needs to happen ?

1) There needs to be legislation that will penalise white people for calling the police on black people for B.S on a state and federal level.

2) Every state need to be a hate crime law.

3) There needs to be a constitutional convention, that is the 13th amendment need to be ratified because that leads to the mass incarceration of black people.

4) Anyone looking to serve as an officer in a blk community should submit to a probationary period of four months. During that time, they would be on the payroll, but they would not have powers of arrest. They would have no gun. Their job would be to get to know the communities and neighborhoods where they seek to serve. Finding out what they want and need from law enforcement.

And after that the community would get to vote if they get the job.

Black ppl have inter-grated into a burning building and figuring out how to get comfortable. America was built on a cracked foundation and you can't build on a cracked foundation

But now the media is trying soften the police's image "_O the police are just as disgusted at this at blacks are_"

The enforcement arm of white supremacy is under great stress and they are trying to get blk ppl to settle. "_Hey cmon, we'll put a few negroes in this or that spot and that'll calm you negroes down. I mean you negroes like to live vicariously don't you ?_"

This is marathon. Not a sprint. What are these white people gonna be like in two months time ? When it's died down ?

And to these people in Saddo who are complaining at the riots

Well the last time blk ppl complained at police brutality. We took a knee.

What could possibly have been more politically correct, more friendly to white ppls tender sensitivities than taken a knee ? There we no riots. No uprisings.

But did you see anyone say "_O since you negroes asked so politely. We're gonna have legislation. Yes !! Legislation today !! We are going to have the FBI set up a taskforce to round up all the racists who kill blk ppl. Were gonna have laws to put ppl who call the police on blk ppl just 4 being blk in jail_"

Did they do that ? Happen. Not. Gonna.

Power isn't given. It's taken. Power isn't taken politely. I'm happy that black ppl are bullying white supremacy. I'm happy that blk ppl are happy with sharp elbows.

And as the world has seen. You push and they bk down. They get the message.

No unarmed blk people in Minneapolis have been killed by the Police in the week .

Gee. I wonder why ?


----------



## Jitss617

Paul Essien said:


> What needs to happen ?
> 
> 1) There needs to be legislation that will penalise white people for calling the police on black people for B.S on a state and federal level.
> 
> 2) Every state need to be a hate crime law.
> 
> 3) There needs to be a constitutional convention, that is the 13th amendment need to be ratified because that leads to the mass incarceration of black people.
> 
> 4) Anyone looking to serve as an officer in a blk community should submit to a probationary period of four months. During that time, they would be on the payroll, but they would not have powers of arrest. They would have no gun. Their job would be to get to know the communities and neighborhoods where they seek to serve. Finding out what they want and need from law enforcement.
> 
> And after that the community would get to vote if they get the job.
> 
> Black ppl have inter-grated into a burning building and figuring out how to get comfortable. America was built on a cracked foundation and you can't build on a cracked foundation
> 
> But now the media is trying soften the police's image "_O the police are just as disgusted at this at blacks are_"
> 
> The enforcement arm of white supremacy is under great stress and they are trying to get blk ppl to settle. "_Hey cmon, we'll put a few negroes in this or that spot and that'll calm you negroes down. I mean you negroes like to live vicariously don't you ?_"
> 
> This is marathon. Not a sprint. What are these white people gonna be like in two months time ? When it's died down ?
> 
> And to these people in Saddo who are complaining at the riots
> 
> Well the last time blk ppl complained at police brutality. We took a knee.
> 
> What could possibly have been more politically correct, more friendly to white ppls tender sensitivities than taken a knee ? There we no riots. No uprisings.
> 
> But did you see anyone say "_O since you negroes asked so politely. We're gonna have legislation. Yes !! Legislation today !! We are going to have the FBI set up a taskforce to round up all the racists who kill blk ppl. Were gonna have laws to put ppl who call the police on blk ppl just 4 being blk in jail_"
> 
> Did they do that ? Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> Power isn't given. It's taken. Power isn't taken politely. I'm happy that black ppl are bullying white supremacy. I'm happy that blk ppl are happy with sharp elbows.
> 
> And as the world has seen. You push and they bk down. They get the message.
> 
> No unarmed blk people in Minneapolis have been killed by the Police in the week .
> 
> Gee. I wonder why ?


So basically you don’t want blacks to be arrested,, and hate white ppl lol


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> What needs to happen ?
> 
> 1) There needs to be legislation that will penalise white people for calling the police on black people for B.S on a state and federal level.
> 
> 2) Every state need to be a hate crime law.
> 
> 3) There needs to be a constitutional convention, that is the 13th amendment need to be ratified because that leads to the mass incarceration of black people.
> 
> 4) Anyone looking to serve as an officer in a blk community should submit to a probationary period of four months. During that time, they would be on the payroll, but they would not have powers of arrest. They would have no gun. Their job would be to get to know the communities and neighborhoods where they seek to serve. Finding out what they want and need from law enforcement.
> 
> And after that the community would get to vote if they get the job.
> 
> Black ppl have inter-grated into a burning building and figuring out how to get comfortable. America was built on a cracked foundation and you can't build on a cracked foundation
> 
> But now the media is trying soften the police's image "_O the police are just as disgusted at this at blacks are_"
> 
> The enforcement arm of white supremacy is under great stress and they are trying to get blk ppl to settle. "_Hey cmon, we'll put a few negroes in this or that spot and that'll calm you negroes down. I mean you negroes like to live vicariously don't you ?_"
> 
> This is marathon. Not a sprint. What are these white people gonna be like in two months time ? When it's died down ?
> 
> And to these people in Saddo who are complaining at the riots
> 
> Well the last time blk ppl complained at police brutality. We took a knee.
> 
> What could possibly have been more politically correct, more friendly to white ppls tender sensitivities than taken a knee ? There we no riots. No uprisings.
> 
> But did you see anyone say "_O since you negroes asked so politely. We're gonna have legislation. Yes !! Legislation today !! We are going to have the FBI set up a taskforce to round up all the racists who kill blk ppl. Were gonna have laws to put ppl who call the police on blk ppl just 4 being blk in jail_"
> 
> Did they do that ? Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> Power isn't given. It's taken. Power isn't taken politely. I'm happy that black ppl are bullying white supremacy. I'm happy that blk ppl are happy with sharp elbows.
> 
> And as the world has seen. You push and they bk down. They get the message.
> 
> No unarmed blk people in Minneapolis have been killed by the Police in the week .
> 
> Gee. I wonder why ?


You need to learn to write in Englsih.

Gee, wonder why?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> What needs to happen ?
> 
> 1) There needs to be legislation that will penalise white people for calling the police on black people for B.S on a state and federal level.
> 
> 2) Every state need to be a hate crime law.
> 
> 3) There needs to be a constitutional convention, that is the 13th amendment need to be ratified because that leads to the mass incarceration of black people.
> 
> 4) Anyone looking to serve as an officer in a blk community should submit to a probationary period of four months. During that time, they would be on the payroll, but they would not have powers of arrest. They would have no gun. Their job would be to get to know the communities and neighborhoods where they seek to serve. Finding out what they want and need from law enforcement.
> 
> And after that the community would get to vote if they get the job.
> 
> Black ppl have inter-grated into a burning building and figuring out how to get comfortable. America was built on a cracked foundation and you can't build on a cracked foundation
> 
> But now the media is trying soften the police's image "_O the police are just as disgusted at this at blacks are_"
> 
> The enforcement arm of white supremacy is under great stress and they are trying to get blk ppl to settle. "_Hey cmon, we'll put a few negroes in this or that spot and that'll calm you negroes down. I mean you negroes like to live vicariously don't you ?_"
> 
> This is marathon. Not a sprint. What are these white people gonna be like in two months time ? When it's died down ?
> 
> And to these people in Saddo who are complaining at the riots
> 
> Well the last time blk ppl complained at police brutality. We took a knee.
> 
> What could possibly have been more politically correct, more friendly to white ppls tender sensitivities than taken a knee ? There we no riots. No uprisings.
> 
> But did you see anyone say "_O since you negroes asked so politely. We're gonna have legislation. Yes !! Legislation today !! We are going to have the FBI set up a taskforce to round up all the racists who kill blk ppl. Were gonna have laws to put ppl who call the police on blk ppl just 4 being blk in jail_"
> 
> Did they do that ? Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> Power isn't given. It's taken. Power isn't taken politely. I'm happy that black ppl are bullying white supremacy. I'm happy that blk ppl are happy with sharp elbows.
> 
> And as the world has seen. You push and they bk down. They get the message.
> 
> *No unarmed blk people in Minneapolis have been killed by the Police in the week .*
> 
> Gee. I wonder why ?


So..you're discounting the guy that got killed by the police officer kneeling on his neck? I think that was very wrong and that cop should pay.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead 
_You need to learn to write in Englsih.

Gee, wonder why?_

A lot of the arson and looting is done by whites too because they know it will be blamed on black people. In fact white supremacists are dropping of bricks for blk ppl to use


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> A lot of the arson and looting is done by whites too because they know it will be blamed on black people. In fact white supremacists are dropping of bricks for blk ppl to use


Nice try but no.
FAIL! The blacks are the rioters, go fuck yourself. Face reality now.


----------



## Paul Essien

Marion Morrison
_Nice try but no.
FAIL! The blacks are the rioters, go fuck yourself. Face reality now._

White YouTube star Jake Paul and his friends were caught *“looting”* and trashing property in a Scottsdale mall last night amid protests.


----------



## Paul Essien

Officer is a white supremacist with his *white powe*r sign


----------



## blastoff

IM2 said:


> Molly, you and jitss just need to shut up until you live black and constantly be disrespected every day of your life.


Doesn’t surprise me you’re disrespected daily.  Nothing to do with being black and lots to do with being an asshole.


----------



## MizMolly

Jitss617 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> What needs to happen ?
> 
> 1) There needs to be legislation that will penalise white people for calling the police on black people for B.S on a state and federal level.
> 
> 2) Every state need to be a hate crime law.
> 
> 3) There needs to be a constitutional convention, that is the 13th amendment need to be ratified because that leads to the mass incarceration of black people.
> 
> 4) Anyone looking to serve as an officer in a blk community should submit to a probationary period of four months. During that time, they would be on the payroll, but they would not have powers of arrest. They would have no gun. Their job would be to get to know the communities and neighborhoods where they seek to serve. Finding out what they want and need from law enforcement.
> 
> And after that the community would get to vote if they get the job.
> 
> Black ppl have inter-grated into a burning building and figuring out how to get comfortable. America was built on a cracked foundation and you can't build on a cracked foundation
> 
> But now the media is trying soften the police's image "_O the police are just as disgusted at this at blacks are_"
> 
> The enforcement arm of white supremacy is under great stress and they are trying to get blk ppl to settle. "_Hey cmon, we'll put a few negroes in this or that spot and that'll calm you negroes down. I mean you negroes like to live vicariously don't you ?_"
> 
> This is marathon. Not a sprint. What are these white people gonna be like in two months time ? When it's died down ?
> 
> And to these people in Saddo who are complaining at the riots
> 
> Well the last time blk ppl complained at police brutality. We took a knee.
> 
> What could possibly have been more politically correct, more friendly to white ppls tender sensitivities than taken a knee ? There we no riots. No uprisings.
> 
> But did you see anyone say "_O since you negroes asked so politely. We're gonna have legislation. Yes !! Legislation today !! We are going to have the FBI set up a taskforce to round up all the racists who kill blk ppl. Were gonna have laws to put ppl who call the police on blk ppl just 4 being blk in jail_"
> 
> Did they do that ? Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> Power isn't given. It's taken. Power isn't taken politely. I'm happy that black ppl are bullying white supremacy. I'm happy that blk ppl are happy with sharp elbows.
> 
> And as the world has seen. You push and they bk down. They get the message.
> 
> No unarmed blk people in Minneapolis have been killed by the Police in the week .
> 
> Gee. I wonder why ?
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don’t want blacks to be arrested,, and hate white ppl lol
Click to expand...

And send cops unarmed into a neighborhood that may be dangerous.


----------



## IM2

blastoff said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly, you and jitss just need to shut up until you live black and constantly be disrespected every day of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t surprise me you’re disrespected daily.  Nothing to do with being black and lots to do with being an asshole.
Click to expand...

You're a racist. I don't give a damn about what you think.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead
> _You need to learn to write in Englsih.
> 
> Gee, wonder why?_
> 
> A lot of the arson and looting is done by whites too because they know it will be blamed on black people. In fact white supremacists are dropping of bricks for blk ppl to use


How about showing the videos to prove that? Also, I don’t know of any whites who make excuses for any looters.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Molly, you and jitss just need to shut up until you live black and constantly be disrespected every day of your life.


IM2 you just need to shut up until you live white and see other idiots like you constantly accusing whites of everything negative in a black persons life.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Marion Morrison
> _Nice try but no.
> FAIL! The blacks are the rioters, go fuck yourself. Face reality now._
> 
> White YouTube star Jake Paul and his friends were caught *“looting”* and trashing property in a Scottsdale mall last night amid protests.


Hey listen man, I'm ready to go black hunting with the way every store is shutting down today due to rioting on the north end of town.
Kill all the POS blacks=problem solved. What say you?
White people don't riot, and I am very mad that my stores are closed because SOME black people do.
Come at me, you fuck! I am your Huckleberry.
I will knock you from standing to the ground and you're snoozing, bitch!
I can easily kick you right in the face.


----------



## Paul Essien

Everything that’s going down in the USA at this moment. The fires. The 10s of billions of dollars in damage. The violent assaults in the streets...are all happening because Prosecutor Michael Freeman decided NOT to enforce the law fairly. He wants to maintain white supremacy.


----------



## Paul Essien

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison
> _Nice try but no.
> FAIL! The blacks are the rioters, go fuck yourself. Face reality now._
> 
> White YouTube star Jake Paul and his friends were caught *“looting”* and trashing property in a Scottsdale mall last night amid protests.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey listen man, I'm ready to go black hunting with the way every store is shutting down today due to rioting on the north end of town.
> Kill all the POS blacks=problem solved. What say you?
> White people don't riot, and I am very mad that my stores are closed because SOME black people do.
> Come at me, you fuck! I am your Huckleberry.
> I will knock you from standing to the ground and you're snoozing, bitch!
> I can easily kick you right in the face.
Click to expand...

This is why I don't really listen to white guys like you on this


----------



## Paul Essien

If they treated Derick Chauvin just like they treated Mohamed Noor, Minneapolis and other cities wouldn't be out of control, businesses would still be standing, and mostly operational right now. That's how you know that George Floyd's death was a racial killing, and Derick Chauvin was being protected by his fellow anti-Black racists in Minneapolis injustice system.

All they had to do is arrest the other cops and charge all of them with first degree murder. It’s that simple but white supremacy hates taking L’s so they rather let the country burn than charge those cops.

Further proof that you can’t put a price tag on white supremacy. They will destroy the world before they give it up. For them there is no purpose to life without white supremacy and privilege.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Everything that’s going down in the USA at this moment. The fires. The 10s of billions of dollars in damage. The violent assaults in the streets...are all happening because Prosecutor Michael Freeman decided NOT to enforce the law fairly. He wants to maintain white supremacy.


No excuse for violence against innocent people.


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> If they treated Derick Chauvin just like they treated Mohamed Noor, Minneapolis and other cities wouldn't be out of control, businesses would still be standing, and mostly operational right now. That's how you know that George Floyd's death was a racial killing, and Derick Chauvin was being protected by his fellow anti-Black racists in Minneapolis injustice system.
> 
> All they had to do is arrest the other cops and charge all of them with first degree murder. It’s that simple but white supremacy hates taking L’s so they rather let the country burn than charge those cops.
> 
> Further proof that you can’t put a price tag on white supremacy. They will destroy the world before they give it up. For them there is no purpose to life without white supremacy and privilege.



Noor was not charged with first degree murder


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison
> _Nice try but no.
> FAIL! The blacks are the rioters, go fuck yourself. Face reality now._
> 
> White YouTube star Jake Paul and his friends were caught *“looting”* and trashing property in a Scottsdale mall last night amid protests.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey listen man, I'm ready to go black hunting with the way every store is shutting down today due to rioting on the north end of town.
> Kill all the POS blacks=problem solved. What say you?
> White people don't riot, and I am very mad that my stores are closed because SOME black people do.
> Come at me, you fuck! I am your Huckleberry.
> I will knock you from standing to the ground and you're snoozing, bitch!
> I can easily kick you right in the face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I don't really listen to white guys like you on this
Click to expand...

This is why 3 blacks didn't steal my bike when I was a kid. They got their chins kicked.


----------



## Paul Essien

Where are the white leaders to speak out against these looters ?

How does destroying your own white communities bring justice?

*All Looters Matter. *






I don't know about anyone else but I blame the rampant single motherhood in the white community and the lawlessness.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they treated Derick Chauvin just like they treated Mohamed Noor, Minneapolis and other cities wouldn't be out of control, businesses would still be standing, and mostly operational right now. That's how you know that George Floyd's death was a racial killing, and Derick Chauvin was being protected by his fellow anti-Black racists in Minneapolis injustice system.
> 
> All they had to do is arrest the other cops and charge all of them with first degree murder. It’s that simple but white supremacy hates taking L’s so they rather let the country burn than charge those cops.
> 
> Further proof that you can’t put a price tag on white supremacy. They will destroy the world before they give it up. For them there is no purpose to life without white supremacy and privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noor was not charged with first degree murder
Click to expand...

Neither was chauvin.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they treated Derick Chauvin just like they treated Mohamed Noor, Minneapolis and other cities wouldn't be out of control, businesses would still be standing, and mostly operational right now. That's how you know that George Floyd's death was a racial killing, and Derick Chauvin was being protected by his fellow anti-Black racists in Minneapolis injustice system.
> 
> All they had to do is arrest the other cops and charge all of them with first degree murder. It’s that simple but white supremacy hates taking L’s so they rather let the country burn than charge those cops.
> 
> Further proof that you can’t put a price tag on white supremacy. They will destroy the world before they give it up. For them there is no purpose to life without white supremacy and privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noor was not charged with first degree murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither was chauvin.
Click to expand...


yes----but there are people on this board and 
_out there _ claiming that he should be


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Where are the white leaders to speak out against these looters ?
> 
> How does destroying your own white communities bring justice?
> 
> *All Looters Matter. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I blame the rampant single motherhood in the white community and the lawlessness.


And homes with drunken/drug addicted moms and daddies in them who are molesting their children.  Whites were arrested for 78 percent of crimes involving drunkeness, 70 percent for drug related activities, 67 percent of the crimes against family and children,  and 72 percent for sex crimes besides rape and prostitution. Yep, nothing like having both parents at home even if daddy is drunk and mom is popping Percocet like candy. Just give your kids some riddelliine and everybody's perfect.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they treated Derick Chauvin just like they treated Mohamed Noor, Minneapolis and other cities wouldn't be out of control, businesses would still be standing, and mostly operational right now. That's how you know that George Floyd's death was a racial killing, and Derick Chauvin was being protected by his fellow anti-Black racists in Minneapolis injustice system.
> 
> All they had to do is arrest the other cops and charge all of them with first degree murder. It’s that simple but white supremacy hates taking L’s so they rather let the country burn than charge those cops.
> 
> Further proof that you can’t put a price tag on white supremacy. They will destroy the world before they give it up. For them there is no purpose to life without white supremacy and privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noor was not charged with first degree murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither was chauvin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----but there are people on this board and
> _out there _ claiming that he should be
Click to expand...

But nothing . He's not and for the record I think he should be, but the law makes that one hard to prove.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


There was just a story where the police were called to a domestic disturbance.  When they got there, there was a "white" guy sitting on a stoop and they could see a handgun in his waistband.
What did they do to the lily-white guy, who didn't say anything or reach for anything, they stepped out of the car and shot him.  The cop's reasoning:  "We saw a gun in his waistband."
The summation of this is that it all depends on which cops roll up to a call, how anxious they are
As for the story that a white guy pointed a gun at them and they didn't shoot, if it were me, personally, I would have shot him, regardless of skin color.  Cops are also quick to shoot anyone running at them with a knife.  Your average person can cross 20 feet in about two seconds and that's all the time you have to react and mine would be to react with gunfire.
In the case of George Floyd and Eric Garner, both died as a result of or in part, because of choke holds.
It's regrettable and shouldn't happen, but I'd like to ask you this, when a suspect/criminal refuses to be detained/arrested, what are they to do.  They can't ignore warrants, or criminal behavior and it's not like a simple traffic ticket.  If the individual HAS to be brought in and tries to flee....what would you do, if you were the cop?  If the person you apprehend fights back, often, they try to reach for the cop's gun.  What do you do.  How do you bring them in safely?  How do you stop someone from resisting arrest, if they won't cooperate?  
Personally, I'll never be on the side of the criminal, the criminal's family, the criminal's friends.  Thieves steal from people that worked for what little they have.  Rapists brutalize women.  Wife beaters, beat their loved ones (although one has to ask, how can they be thinking that they love the person, while they are beating them).  It doesn't matter what the law is, if you repeatedly disobey it, you can expect to eventually get caught and you and I know, that most criminals live in the fantasy land that they won't get caught and when they do, they're angry at the cops, not their own crappy behavior.
So, answer the question.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they treated Derick Chauvin just like they treated Mohamed Noor, Minneapolis and other cities wouldn't be out of control, businesses would still be standing, and mostly operational right now. That's how you know that George Floyd's death was a racial killing, and Derick Chauvin was being protected by his fellow anti-Black racists in Minneapolis injustice system.
> 
> All they had to do is arrest the other cops and charge all of them with first degree murder. It’s that simple but white supremacy hates taking L’s so they rather let the country burn than charge those cops.
> 
> Further proof that you can’t put a price tag on white supremacy. They will destroy the world before they give it up. For them there is no purpose to life without white supremacy and privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noor was not charged with first degree murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither was chauvin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----but there are people on this board and
> _out there _ claiming that he should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But nothing . He's not and for the record I think he should be, but the law makes that one hard to prove.
Click to expand...


the law makes neither the nooor killing nor the 
chauvin killing    FIRST DEGREE MURDER---thus, neither was so charged


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> If they treated Derick Chauvin just like they treated Mohamed Noor, Minneapolis and other cities wouldn't be out of control, businesses would still be standing, and mostly operational right now. That's how you know that George Floyd's death was a racial killing, and Derick Chauvin was being protected by his fellow anti-Black racists in Minneapolis injustice system.
> 
> All they had to do is arrest the other cops and charge all of them with first degree murder. It’s that simple but white supremacy hates taking L’s so they rather let the country burn than charge those cops.
> 
> Further proof that you can’t put a price tag on white supremacy. They will destroy the world before they give it up. For them there is no purpose to life without white supremacy and privilege.



one of the cops charged is  NOT WHITE------why is he 
not being described as  A PERSON OF COLOR?????


----------



## Paul Essien

LuckyDuck said:


> There was just a story where the police were called to a domestic disturbance.  When they got there, there was a "white" guy sitting on a stoop and they could see a handgun in his waistband.
> What did they do to the lily-white guy, who didn't say anything or reach for anything, they stepped out of the car and shot him.  The cop's reasoning:  "We saw a gun in his waistband."


Have you got a link for this?



LuckyDuck said:


> The summation of this is that it all depends on which cops roll up to a call, how anxious they are


Shut the fuck up.

Let me telling you something.

If cops were killing unarmed whites at the rate they kill blks ?

Whites would be blowing up police stations today.

White ppl have a liberty or death mentality. You would rather die than be treated like black ppl. 

And you know what ?

I gotta respect that.

Hell whites were protesting at not being to get a haircut and play golf or that COVID restrictions should only apply to "urban areas" (black) not "rural areas" (white)

And the worst thing about your "story" is this :

White ppl dont give a shit if a few whites are killed by police. 

They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.

Thats why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.

Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?

I think we both know the answer.

Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.

There is demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.

Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.

A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.

This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.

This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off



LuckyDuck said:


> In the case of George Floyd and Eric Garner, both died as a result of or in part, because of choke holds.
> It's regrettable and shouldn't happen


No. They died because in a system of white supremacy killing blk ppl is essential. 

It's not about George Floyd anymore. It's about the anti black war. It's about black targeting n white been given a pass like this

It's about under oath, GBI Special Agent Richard Dial said Travis McMichael, one of the men who murdered #AhmaudArbery, stood over his lifeless body and called him a "fucking n*gger". Federal hate crime charges should be filed right now.


Imagine if this evidence wasn’t available? They would still be denying the racial element.

It's about white woman calling the police to get black ppl killed like this woman n this happened the same week the Amy Cooper and incident happened.

For anyone who missed Amy Coopers Oscars winning performance here it is.


Both of their lives should be ruined because the both of them tried to get a Black ppl killed.



LuckyDuck said:


> but I'd like to ask you this, when a suspect/criminal refuses to be detained/arrested, what are they to do.  They can't ignore warrants, or criminal behavior and it's not like a simple traffic ticket.  If the individual HAS to be brought in and tries to flee....what would you do, if you were the cop?  If the person you apprehend fights back, often, they try to reach for the cop's gun.  What do you do.  How do you bring them in safely?  How do you stop someone from resisting arrest, if they won't cooperate?


Ok. I'm not sure what your point is. Is your point to say that the likes of Eric Garner and George Floyd ignored warrants? Resisted arrest ? Tried to flee ? Refused to be detained and arrested ? If it's not then your making a strawman argument.



LuckyDuck said:


> Personally, I'll never be on the side of the criminal, the criminal's family, the criminal's friends.  Thieves steal from people that worked for what little they have.  Rapists brutalize women.  Wife beaters, beat their loved ones (although one has to ask, how can they be thinking that they love the person, while they are beating them).  It doesn't matter what the law is, if you repeatedly disobey it, you can expect to eventually get caught and you and I know, that most criminals live in the fantasy land that they won't get caught and when they do, they're angry at the cops, not their own crappy behavior.
> So, answer the question


What the fk are you babbling about ?

Pretty much everyone would agree with what your saying here.

What are you babbling about ?

Look. Man. All they had to do was charge the officers and give them 20 to 25 years in shawshank without parole.

That would have stopped this.

Is it worth it ?

Me and  IM2  was saying this was going to happen YEARS AGO. We n others have been posting in USMB for years pointing out white supremacy. Saying this was gonna happen.

But I'm the crazy one n everyone laughed.

But guess what ?

You ain't laughing now. 

The country is burning to the ground. The WHOLE WORLD is looking to blk ppl for guidance. We are the engine for freedom n justice.

We are the only ones who try to end this madness.  

These white supremacists are fkin cowards. Even that faggot of president hid himself n his family in a bunker when shit was getting heavy.

White supremacists brought this on themselves.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was just a story where the police were called to a domestic disturbance.  When they got there, there was a "white" guy sitting on a stoop and they could see a handgun in his waistband.
> What did they do to the lily-white guy, who didn't say anything or reach for anything, they stepped out of the car and shot him.  The cop's reasoning:  "We saw a gun in his waistband."
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a link for this?
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The summation of this is that it all depends on which cops roll up to a call, how anxious they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Let me telling you something.
> 
> If cops were killing unarmed whites at the rate they kill blks ?
> 
> Whites would be blowing up police stations today.
> 
> White ppl have a liberty or death mentality. You would rather die than be treated like black ppl.
> 
> And you know what ?
> 
> I gotta respect that.
> 
> Hell whites were protesting at not being to get a haircut and play golf or that COVID restrictions should only apply to "urban areas" (black) not "rural areas" (white)
> 
> And the worst thing about your "story" is this :
> 
> White ppl dont give a shit if a few whites are killed by police.
> 
> They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.
> 
> Thats why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.
> 
> Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?
> 
> I think we both know the answer.
> 
> Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.
> 
> There is demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.
> 
> Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.
> 
> A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.
> 
> This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.
> 
> This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of George Floyd and Eric Garner, both died as a result of or in part, because of choke holds.
> It's regrettable and shouldn't happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They died because in a system of white supremacy killing blk ppl is essential.
> 
> It's not about George Floyd anymore. It's about the anti black war. It's about black targeting n white been given a pass like this
> 
> It's about under oath, GBI Special Agent Richard Dial said Travis McMichael, one of the men who murdered #AhmaudArbery, stood over his lifeless body and called him a "fucking n*gger". Federal hate crime charges should be filed right now.
> 
> 
> Imagine if this evidence wasn’t available? They would still be denying the racial element.
> 
> It's about white woman calling the police to get black ppl killed like this woman n this happened the same week the Amy Cooper and incident happened.
> 
> For anyone who missed Amy Coopers Oscars winning performance here it is.
> 
> 
> Both of their lives should be ruined because the both of them tried to get a Black ppl killed.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I'd like to ask you this, when a suspect/criminal refuses to be detained/arrested, what are they to do.  They can't ignore warrants, or criminal behavior and it's not like a simple traffic ticket.  If the individual HAS to be brought in and tries to flee....what would you do, if you were the cop?  If the person you apprehend fights back, often, they try to reach for the cop's gun.  What do you do.  How do you bring them in safely?  How do you stop someone from resisting arrest, if they won't cooperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'm not sure what your point is. Is your point to say that the likes of Eric Garner and George Floyd ignored warrants? Resisted arrest ? Tried to flee ? Refused to be detained and arrested ? If it's not then your making a strawman argument.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'll never be on the side of the criminal, the criminal's family, the criminal's friends.  Thieves steal from people that worked for what little they have.  Rapists brutalize women.  Wife beaters, beat their loved ones (although one has to ask, how can they be thinking that they love the person, while they are beating them).  It doesn't matter what the law is, if you repeatedly disobey it, you can expect to eventually get caught and you and I know, that most criminals live in the fantasy land that they won't get caught and when they do, they're angry at the cops, not their own crappy behavior.
> So, answer the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fk are you babbling about ?
> 
> Pretty much everyone would agree with what your saying here.
> 
> What are you babbling about ?
> 
> Look. Man. All they had to do was charge the officers and give them 20 to 25 years in shawshank without parole.
> 
> That would have stopped this.
> 
> Is it worth it ?
> 
> Me and  IM2  was saying this was going to happen YEARS AGO. We n others have been posting in USMB for years pointing out white supremacy. Saying this was gonna happen.
> 
> But I'm the crazy one n everyone laughed.
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> You ain't laughing now.
> 
> The country is burning to the ground. The WHOLE WORLD is looking to blk ppl for guidance. We are the engine for freedom n justice.
> 
> We are the only ones who try to end this madness.
> 
> These white supremacists are fkin cowards. Even that faggot of president hid himself n his family in a bunker when shit was getting heavy.
> 
> White supremacists brought this on themselves.
Click to expand...


Amen my brother. We did warn them, now the time has come for white America. There will be no race war and as you look at the protesters, the days of white supremacists trying to punk somebody with the threat of a race war is done. White racists will assimilate or be left behind. And they can threaten all they want, but we all have guns and white supremacists are outnumbered at least 3:1. You start some shit, you'll get wiped out of the American population. 

Period.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was just a story where the police were called to a domestic disturbance.  When they got there, there was a "white" guy sitting on a stoop and they could see a handgun in his waistband.
> What did they do to the lily-white guy, who didn't say anything or reach for anything, they stepped out of the car and shot him.  The cop's reasoning:  "We saw a gun in his waistband."
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a link for this?
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The summation of this is that it all depends on which cops roll up to a call, how anxious they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Let me telling you something.
> 
> If cops were killing unarmed whites at the rate they kill blks ?
> 
> Whites would be blowing up police stations today.
> 
> White ppl have a liberty or death mentality. You would rather die than be treated like black ppl.
> 
> And you know what ?
> 
> I gotta respect that.
> 
> Hell whites were protesting at not being to get a haircut and play golf or that COVID restrictions should only apply to "urban areas" (black) not "rural areas" (white)
> 
> And the worst thing about your "story" is this :
> 
> White ppl dont give a shit if a few whites are killed by police.
> 
> They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.
> 
> Thats why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.
> 
> Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?
> 
> I think we both know the answer.
> 
> Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.
> 
> There is demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.
> 
> Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.
> 
> A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.
> 
> This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.
> 
> This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of George Floyd and Eric Garner, both died as a result of or in part, because of choke holds.
> It's regrettable and shouldn't happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They died because in a system of white supremacy killing blk ppl is essential.
> 
> It's not about George Floyd anymore. It's about the anti black war. It's about black targeting n white been given a pass like this
> 
> It's about under oath, GBI Special Agent Richard Dial said Travis McMichael, one of the men who murdered #AhmaudArbery, stood over his lifeless body and called him a "fucking n*gger". Federal hate crime charges should be filed right now.
> 
> 
> Imagine if this evidence wasn’t available? They would still be denying the racial element.
> 
> It's about white woman calling the police to get black ppl killed like this woman n this happened the same week the Amy Cooper and incident happened.
> 
> For anyone who missed Amy Coopers Oscars winning performance here it is.
> 
> 
> Both of their lives should be ruined because the both of them tried to get a Black ppl killed.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I'd like to ask you this, when a suspect/criminal refuses to be detained/arrested, what are they to do.  They can't ignore warrants, or criminal behavior and it's not like a simple traffic ticket.  If the individual HAS to be brought in and tries to flee....what would you do, if you were the cop?  If the person you apprehend fights back, often, they try to reach for the cop's gun.  What do you do.  How do you bring them in safely?  How do you stop someone from resisting arrest, if they won't cooperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'm not sure what your point is. Is your point to say that the likes of Eric Garner and George Floyd ignored warrants? Resisted arrest ? Tried to flee ? Refused to be detained and arrested ? If it's not then your making a strawman argument.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'll never be on the side of the criminal, the criminal's family, the criminal's friends.  Thieves steal from people that worked for what little they have.  Rapists brutalize women.  Wife beaters, beat their loved ones (although one has to ask, how can they be thinking that they love the person, while they are beating them).  It doesn't matter what the law is, if you repeatedly disobey it, you can expect to eventually get caught and you and I know, that most criminals live in the fantasy land that they won't get caught and when they do, they're angry at the cops, not their own crappy behavior.
> So, answer the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fk are you babbling about ?
> 
> Pretty much everyone would agree with what your saying here.
> 
> What are you babbling about ?
> 
> Look. Man. All they had to do was charge the officers and give them 20 to 25 years in shawshank without parole.
> 
> That would have stopped this.
> 
> Is it worth it ?
> 
> Me and  IM2  was saying this was going to happen YEARS AGO. We n others have been posting in USMB for years pointing out white supremacy. Saying this was gonna happen.
> 
> But I'm the crazy one n everyone laughed.
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> You ain't laughing now.
> 
> The country is burning to the ground. The WHOLE WORLD is looking to blk ppl for guidance. We are the engine for freedom n justice.
> 
> We are the only ones who try to end this madness.
> 
> These white supremacists are fkin cowards. Even that faggot of president hid himself n his family in a bunker when shit was getting heavy.
> 
> White supremacists brought this on themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen my brother. We did warn them, now the time has come for white America. There will be no race war and as you look at the protesters, the days of white supremacists trying to punk somebody with the threat of a race war is done. White racists will assimilate or be left behind. And they can threaten all they want, but we all have guns and white supremacists are outnumbered at least 3:1. You start some shit, you'll get wiped out of the American population.
> 
> Period.
Click to expand...


who  "threatened a 'race war' "   other than a bunch of 
morons screaming   "no justice, no peace"  whilst looting liquor and sneaker stores for the past 25 years?


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was just a story where the police were called to a domestic disturbance.  When they got there, there was a "white" guy sitting on a stoop and they could see a handgun in his waistband.
> What did they do to the lily-white guy, who didn't say anything or reach for anything, they stepped out of the car and shot him.  The cop's reasoning:  "We saw a gun in his waistband."
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a link for this?
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The summation of this is that it all depends on which cops roll up to a call, how anxious they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Let me telling you something.
> 
> If cops were killing unarmed whites at the rate they kill blks ?
> 
> Whites would be blowing up police stations today.
> 
> White ppl have a liberty or death mentality. You would rather die than be treated like black ppl.
> 
> And you know what ?
> 
> I gotta respect that.
> 
> Hell whites were protesting at not being to get a haircut and play golf or that COVID restrictions should only apply to "urban areas" (black) not "rural areas" (white)
> 
> And the worst thing about your "story" is this :
> 
> White ppl dont give a shit if a few whites are killed by police.
> 
> They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.
> 
> Thats why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.
> 
> Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?
> 
> I think we both know the answer.
> 
> Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.
> 
> There is demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.
> 
> Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.
> 
> A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.
> 
> This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.
> 
> This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of George Floyd and Eric Garner, both died as a result of or in part, because of choke holds.
> It's regrettable and shouldn't happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They died because in a system of white supremacy killing blk ppl is essential.
> 
> It's not about George Floyd anymore. It's about the anti black war. It's about black targeting n white been given a pass like this
> 
> It's about under oath, GBI Special Agent Richard Dial said Travis McMichael, one of the men who murdered #AhmaudArbery, stood over his lifeless body and called him a "fucking n*gger". Federal hate crime charges should be filed right now.
> 
> 
> Imagine if this evidence wasn’t available? They would still be denying the racial element.
> 
> It's about white woman calling the police to get black ppl killed like this woman n this happened the same week the Amy Cooper and incident happened.
> 
> For anyone who missed Amy Coopers Oscars winning performance here it is.
> 
> 
> Both of their lives should be ruined because the both of them tried to get a Black ppl killed.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I'd like to ask you this, when a suspect/criminal refuses to be detained/arrested, what are they to do.  They can't ignore warrants, or criminal behavior and it's not like a simple traffic ticket.  If the individual HAS to be brought in and tries to flee....what would you do, if you were the cop?  If the person you apprehend fights back, often, they try to reach for the cop's gun.  What do you do.  How do you bring them in safely?  How do you stop someone from resisting arrest, if they won't cooperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'm not sure what your point is. Is your point to say that the likes of Eric Garner and George Floyd ignored warrants? Resisted arrest ? Tried to flee ? Refused to be detained and arrested ? If it's not then your making a strawman argument.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'll never be on the side of the criminal, the criminal's family, the criminal's friends.  Thieves steal from people that worked for what little they have.  Rapists brutalize women.  Wife beaters, beat their loved ones (although one has to ask, how can they be thinking that they love the person, while they are beating them).  It doesn't matter what the law is, if you repeatedly disobey it, you can expect to eventually get caught and you and I know, that most criminals live in the fantasy land that they won't get caught and when they do, they're angry at the cops, not their own crappy behavior.
> So, answer the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fk are you babbling about ?
> 
> Pretty much everyone would agree with what your saying here.
> 
> What are you babbling about ?
> 
> Look. Man. All they had to do was charge the officers and give them 20 to 25 years in shawshank without parole.
> 
> That would have stopped this.
> 
> Is it worth it ?
> 
> Me and  IM2  was saying this was going to happen YEARS AGO. We n others have been posting in USMB for years pointing out white supremacy. Saying this was gonna happen.
> 
> But I'm the crazy one n everyone laughed.
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> You ain't laughing now.
> 
> The country is burning to the ground. The WHOLE WORLD is looking to blk ppl for guidance. We are the engine for freedom n justice.
> 
> We are the only ones who try to end this madness.
> 
> These white supremacists are fkin cowards. Even that faggot of president hid himself n his family in a bunker when shit was getting heavy.
> 
> White supremacists brought this on themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen my brother. We did warn them, now the time has come for white America. There will be no race war and as you look at the protesters, the days of white supremacists trying to punk somebody with the threat of a race war is done. White racists will assimilate or be left behind. And they can threaten all they want, but we all have guns and white supremacists are outnumbered at least 3:1. You start some shit, you'll get wiped out of the American population.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who  "threatened a 'race war' "   other than a bunch of
> morons screaming   "no justice, no peace"  whilst looting liquor and sneaker stores for the past 25 years?
Click to expand...

Whites like you.


----------



## irosie91

I should add that the jingle   "No justice no Peace"  has 
been emanating from the mouths of the mindless --PROBABLY for about 50 years according to various 
sources like  Wikki----it has been used in many many situations and even a few different lands


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was just a story where the police were called to a domestic disturbance.  When they got there, there was a "white" guy sitting on a stoop and they could see a handgun in his waistband.
> What did they do to the lily-white guy, who didn't say anything or reach for anything, they stepped out of the car and shot him.  The cop's reasoning:  "We saw a gun in his waistband."
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a link for this?
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The summation of this is that it all depends on which cops roll up to a call, how anxious they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Let me telling you something.
> 
> If cops were killing unarmed whites at the rate they kill blks ?
> 
> Whites would be blowing up police stations today.
> 
> White ppl have a liberty or death mentality. You would rather die than be treated like black ppl.
> 
> And you know what ?
> 
> I gotta respect that.
> 
> Hell whites were protesting at not being to get a haircut and play golf or that COVID restrictions should only apply to "urban areas" (black) not "rural areas" (white)
> 
> And the worst thing about your "story" is this :
> 
> White ppl dont give a shit if a few whites are killed by police.
> 
> They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.
> 
> Thats why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.
> 
> Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?
> 
> I think we both know the answer.
> 
> Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.
> 
> There is demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.
> 
> Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.
> 
> A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.
> 
> This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.
> 
> This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of George Floyd and Eric Garner, both died as a result of or in part, because of choke holds.
> It's regrettable and shouldn't happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They died because in a system of white supremacy killing blk ppl is essential.
> 
> It's not about George Floyd anymore. It's about the anti black war. It's about black targeting n white been given a pass like this
> 
> It's about under oath, GBI Special Agent Richard Dial said Travis McMichael, one of the men who murdered #AhmaudArbery, stood over his lifeless body and called him a "fucking n*gger". Federal hate crime charges should be filed right now.
> 
> 
> Imagine if this evidence wasn’t available? They would still be denying the racial element.
> 
> It's about white woman calling the police to get black ppl killed like this woman n this happened the same week the Amy Cooper and incident happened.
> 
> For anyone who missed Amy Coopers Oscars winning performance here it is.
> 
> 
> Both of their lives should be ruined because the both of them tried to get a Black ppl killed.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I'd like to ask you this, when a suspect/criminal refuses to be detained/arrested, what are they to do.  They can't ignore warrants, or criminal behavior and it's not like a simple traffic ticket.  If the individual HAS to be brought in and tries to flee....what would you do, if you were the cop?  If the person you apprehend fights back, often, they try to reach for the cop's gun.  What do you do.  How do you bring them in safely?  How do you stop someone from resisting arrest, if they won't cooperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'm not sure what your point is. Is your point to say that the likes of Eric Garner and George Floyd ignored warrants? Resisted arrest ? Tried to flee ? Refused to be detained and arrested ? If it's not then your making a strawman argument.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'll never be on the side of the criminal, the criminal's family, the criminal's friends.  Thieves steal from people that worked for what little they have.  Rapists brutalize women.  Wife beaters, beat their loved ones (although one has to ask, how can they be thinking that they love the person, while they are beating them).  It doesn't matter what the law is, if you repeatedly disobey it, you can expect to eventually get caught and you and I know, that most criminals live in the fantasy land that they won't get caught and when they do, they're angry at the cops, not their own crappy behavior.
> So, answer the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fk are you babbling about ?
> 
> Pretty much everyone would agree with what your saying here.
> 
> What are you babbling about ?
> 
> Look. Man. All they had to do was charge the officers and give them 20 to 25 years in shawshank without parole.
> 
> That would have stopped this.
> 
> Is it worth it ?
> 
> Me and  IM2  was saying this was going to happen YEARS AGO. We n others have been posting in USMB for years pointing out white supremacy. Saying this was gonna happen.
> 
> But I'm the crazy one n everyone laughed.
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> You ain't laughing now.
> 
> The country is burning to the ground. The WHOLE WORLD is looking to blk ppl for guidance. We are the engine for freedom n justice.
> 
> We are the only ones who try to end this madness.
> 
> These white supremacists are fkin cowards. Even that faggot of president hid himself n his family in a bunker when shit was getting heavy.
> 
> White supremacists brought this on themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen my brother. We did warn them, now the time has come for white America. There will be no race war and as you look at the protesters, the days of white supremacists trying to punk somebody with the threat of a race war is done. White racists will assimilate or be left behind. And they can threaten all they want, but we all have guns and white supremacists are outnumbered at least 3:1. You start some shit, you'll get wiped out of the American population.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who  "threatened a 'race war' "   other than a bunch of
> morons screaming   "no justice, no peace"  whilst looting liquor and sneaker stores for the past 25 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites like you.
Click to expand...


me?       short, left handed, old women?      I had no 
   idea


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_No excuse for violence against innocent people._

Tell that to the police.


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _No excuse for violence against innocent people._
> 
> Tell that to the police.



They know it


----------



## Paul Essien

Even amidst all the madness. White privilege reigns supreme n they know it.


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> Even amidst all the madness. White privilege reigns supreme n they know it.



you have no idea what it is like to be short and left 
handed in the  USA-----especially in an area of the world replete with the daughters of early scott and 
german and dutch settlers.    I resent   TALL, BLUE EYED RIGHT HANDED privilege


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _No excuse for violence against innocent people._
> 
> Tell that to the police.


This is for everyone. Looting and destroying property shows their thug mentality. The cops were arrested and charged with murder. No excuses for police brutality.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_Looting and destroying property shows their thug mentality._

I don't give a shit what it shows. I give a shit about the results.

MizMolly
_The cops were arrested and charged with murder._

And why was that ? Because of the very thing your complaining about. If people had not raised hell those officers would not have been charged with 1st or 2nd degree murder

Also this is not just about George Floyd. This is about anti Blackness from police and anti Blackness in general.


----------



## IM2

_*"Looting and destroying property shows their thug mentality."*_

The person posting this comment would whine like Paull Masson if we applied her mentality when we talk about white racism. At least 95 percent of the protesters did no looting or rioting. But the ignorant scrubs among us are looking for anything they can use to dismiss the legitimacy of the protest. Furthermore, both DHS and the FBI have shown documented evidence of WHITE looters and rioters who are purposefully doing so to discredit the protests. It is this type of thug mentality blacks have been up against for 401 years now.  

The quote reflect the low behavior that exists among some in the white community. We blacks here have read the bullshit posts of whites looking for excuses to justify this murder. We read garbage about how the mans death was not caused by the police, but by poor health, and what we don't read is the fact that an American citizen was killed by the state. The same state you sad sorry pieces of trash say you arm your punk asses against. 

When we talk about thug mentality, it belongs to whites like the one quoted in this post who would rather run her mouth about 2 percent of the people every day instead of  using the same time she wasted sputtering her racist views, discussing the murder of a citizen by the police. She and others like her are examples of failed human beings.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even amidst all the madness. White privilege reigns supreme n they know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea what it is like to be short and left
> handed in the  USA-----especially in an area of the world replete with the daughters of early scott and
> german and dutch settlers.    I resent   TALL, BLUE EYED RIGHT HANDED privilege
Click to expand...

White fragility.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even amidst all the madness. White privilege reigns supreme n they know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea what it is like to be short and left
> handed in the  USA-----especially in an area of the world replete with the daughters of early scott and
> german and dutch settlers.    I resent   TALL, BLUE EYED RIGHT HANDED privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White fragility.
Click to expand...

so true-----fragile people are abused by 
     vile thugs.    It is primitive response


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _Looting and destroying property shows their thug mentality._
> 
> I don't give a shit what it shows. I give a shit about the results.
> 
> MizMolly
> _The cops were arrested and charged with murder._
> 
> And why was that ? Because of the very thing your complaining about. If people had not raised hell those officers would not have been charged with 1st or 2nd degree murder
> 
> Also this is not just about George Floyd. This is about anti Blackness from police and anti Blackness in general.


So you advocate violence to bring attention to a problem? Burning and looting didn’t cause the cops to be arrested.


----------



## theHawk

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


If America was half as racist as you claim, you would move your ass to Jamaica or back to Africa.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_So you advocate violence to bring attention to a problem?_

I'm saying you have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence.  So you have to talk in a way that he understands.

MizMolly 
_Burning and looting didn’t cause the cops to be arrested._

So what made them change his charge from 3rd degree murder to 2nd ?


----------



## Paul Essien

theHawk
_If America was half as racist as you claim, you would move your ass to Jamaica or back to Africa._

Black ppl are America. Blacks built America. You are the imposter.


----------



## theHawk

Paul Essien said:


> theHawk
> _If America was half as racist as you claim, you would move your ass to Jamaica or back to Africa._
> 
> Black ppl are America. Blacks built America. You are the imposter.


They didn’t build anything.  They were used as cheap labor, now they don’t even do that, they just collect welfare.


----------



## Paul Essien

theHawk
_They didn’t build anything.  They were used as cheap labor, now they don’t even do that, they just collect welfare._

Donald Trump "Black people built the USA"


----------



## MizMolly

Like 


Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _So you advocate violence to bring attention to a problem?_
> 
> I'm saying you have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence.  So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> MizMolly
> _Burning and looting didn’t cause the cops to be arrested._
> 
> So what made them change his charge from 3rd degree murder to 2nd ?


In any crime. They have to investigate.anyone who condones the riots should be ashamed.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _So you advocate violence to bring attention to a problem?_
> 
> I'm saying you have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence.  So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> MizMolly
> _Burning and looting didn’t cause the cops to be arrested._
> 
> So what made them change his charge from 3rd degree murder to 2nd ?


The white man only understands violence? Such bullshit.


----------



## yidnar

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _So you advocate violence to bring attention to a problem?_
> 
> I'm saying you have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence.  So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> MizMolly
> _Burning and looting didn’t cause the cops to be arrested._
> 
> So what made them change his charge from 3rd degree murder to 2nd ?


luckily no white man has to fear any violence from a weak whiny little bitch like you .... we need to pull cops out of black neighborhoods  so that your fellow blacks can commit more violent crimes against their fellow blacks ! and when you undoubtedly start whining and complaining about cops being racist for not locking them up we should ignore you .


----------



## yidnar

Paul Essien said:


> If they treated Derick Chauvin just like they treated Mohamed Noor, Minneapolis and other cities wouldn't be out of control, businesses would still be standing, and mostly operational right now. That's how you know that George Floyd's death was a racial killing, and Derick Chauvin was being protected by his fellow anti-Black racists in Minneapolis injustice system.
> 
> All they had to do is arrest the other cops and charge all of them with first degree murder. It’s that simple but white supremacy hates taking L’s so they rather let the country burn than charge those cops.
> 
> Further proof that you can’t put a price tag on white supremacy. They will destroy the world before they give it up. For them there is no purpose to life without white supremacy and privilege.


uhhh for the most part its businesses in  black neighborhoods being burnt down ...its hurting minorities in those areas not whites ..


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> _*"Looting and destroying property shows their thug mentality."*_
> 
> The person posting this comment would whine like Paull Masson if we applied her mentality when we talk about white racism. At least 95 percent of the protesters did no looting or rioting. But the ignorant scrubs among us are looking for anything they can use to dismiss the legitimacy of the protest. Furthermore, both DHS and the FBI have shown documented evidence of WHITE looters and rioters who are purposefully doing so to discredit the protests. It is this type of thug mentality blacks have been up against for 401 years now.
> 
> The quote reflect the low behavior that exists among some in the white community. We blacks here have read the bullshit posts of whites looking for excuses to justify this murder. We read garbage about how the mans death was not caused by the police, but by poor health, and what we don't read is the fact that an American citizen was killed by the state. The same state you sad sorry pieces of trash say you arm your punk asses against.
> 
> When we talk about thug mentality, it belongs to whites like the one quoted in this post who would rather run her mouth about 2 percent of the people every day instead of  using the same time she wasted sputtering her racist views, discussing the murder of a citizen by the police. She and others like her are examples of failed human beings.


Most of the b


IM2 said:


> _*"Looting and destroying property shows their thug mentality."*_
> 
> The person posting this comment would whine like Paull Masson if we applied her mentality when we talk about white racism. At least 95 percent of the protesters did no looting or rioting. But the ignorant scrubs among us are looking for anything they can use to dismiss the legitimacy of the protest. Furthermore, both DHS and the FBI have shown documented evidence of WHITE looters and rioters who are purposefully doing so to discredit the protests. It is this type of thug mentality blacks have been up against for 401 years now.
> 
> The quote reflect the low behavior that exists among some in the white community. We blacks here have read the bullshit posts of whites looking for excuses to justify this murder. We read garbage about how the mans death was not caused by the police, but by poor health, and what we don't read is the fact that an American citizen was killed by the state. The same state you sad sorry pieces of trash say you arm your punk asses against.
> 
> When we talk about thug mentality, it belongs to whites like the one quoted in this post who would rather run her mouth about 2 percent of the people every day instead of  using the same time she wasted sputtering her racist views, discussing the murder of a citizen by the police. She and others like her are examples of failed human beings.


Most of the cops don't brutalized citizens. But when they do you usually advocate looting and destruction when it does happen.you are such an angry idiot. I have no racist views. This cop deserves harsh punishment. I never blamed the victim for his own death. How the hell can you perceive me as having thug mentality?  Where did I justify this murder. You can't tell the truth so you fabricate more bullshit.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Where are the white leaders to speak out against these looters ?
> 
> How does destroying your own white communities bring justice?
> 
> *All Looters Matter. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I blame the rampant single motherhood in the white community and the lawlessness.


Where do you see the majority of whites condoning looting?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly 
_Where do you see the majority of whites condoning looting?_

Go to any museum. White people have looted the whole world. White people condone not just looting but they condone pedophilia. That's why it's mainly whites on the dark web. You condone violence as long as it's  aimed at blk ppl.


----------



## Paul Essien

Who really is doing the looting?

I keep on saying it's whites for the most part.

The truth is out there. The MSM ain't gonna show you that. They're not gonna show you this either.

So just who is doing the looting ?

This is how you deal with cops.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _Where do you see the majority of whites condoning looting?_
> 
> Go to any museum. White people have looted the whole world. White people condone not just looting but they condone pedophilia. That's why it's mainly whites on the dark web. You condone violence as long as it's  aimed at blk ppl.


You are such a liar. Whites do not condone looting or pedophilia. You spew filthy lies and you know it.


----------



## Paul Essien

I've been thinking about this for a while.

But can anyone explain to me what the police do ?

Besides vicariously giving white supremacists satisfaction by abusing Black people, what real purpose do we have for a highly funded, militarized police force? 

The police don't actually STOP crimes. And they drain city budgets with unnecessary funding and racial abuse payouts.

No criminologist will ever argue that more policing stops crime. It’s a complete joke. They’d rather try to fix the individual rather than fixing the system that caused the problem in the first place. Oh and they gotta keep those prisons full.

And then waste money on gear such as body cameras that mysteriously DONT WORK when need the most. 

RIPBreonnaTaylor


----------



## MizMolly

I remember the countless times I canvassed the area afterwards, and asked everyone “did you see who did it”, and the popular response from the very same family members was always, “Fuck the Police, I aint no snitch, I’m gonna take care of this myself. This happened every single time, every single homicide, black on black, and then my realization became clearer.

I woke up every morning, put my freshly pressed uniform on, shined my badge, functioned checked my weapon, kissed my wife and kid, and waited for my wife to say the same thing she always does before I leave, “Make sure you come back home to us”. I always replied, “I will”, but the truth was I was never sure if I would. I almost lost my life on this job, and every call, every stop, every moment that I had this uniform on, was another possibility for me to almost lose my life again. I was a target in the very community I swore to protect, the very community I wanted to help. As a matter of fact, they hated my very presence. They called me “Uncle Tom”, and “wanna be white boy”, and I couldn’t understand why. My own fellow black men and women attacking me, wishing for my death, wishing for the death of my family. I was so confused, so torn, I couldn’t understand why my own black people would turn against me, when every time they called …I was there. Every time someone died….I was there. Every time they were going through one of the worst moments in their lives…I was there. So why was I the enemy? I dove deep into that question…Why was I the enemy? Then my realization became clearer.

Complaint: Police always targeting us, they always messing with the black man.

Fact: A city where the majority of citizens are black (Baltimore for example) …will ALWAYS have a higher rate of black people getting arrested, it will ALWAYS have a higher rate of blacks getting stopped, and will ALWAYS have a higher rate of blacks getting killed, and the reason why is because a city with those characteristics will ALWAYS have a higher rate of blacks committing crime. The statistics will follow the same trend for Asians if you go to China, for Hispanics if you go to Puerto Rico, for whites if you go to Russia, and the list goes on. It’s called Demographics

Complaint: More black people get arrested than white boys.

Fact: Black People commit a grossly disproportionate amount of crime. Data from the FBI shows that Nationwide, Blacks committed 5,173 homicides in 2014, whites committed 4,367. Chicago’s death toll is almost equal to that of both wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, combined. Chicago’s death toll from 2001–November, 26 2015 stands at 7,401. The combined total deaths during Operation Iraqi Freedom (2003-2015: 4,815) and Operation Enduring Freedom/Afghanistan (2001-2015: 3,506), total 8,321.

Complaint: Blacks are the only ones getting killed by police, or they are killed more.

Fact: As of July 2016, the breakdown of the number of US Citizens killed by Police this year is, 238 White people killed, 123 Black people killed, 79 Hispanics, 69 other/or unknown race.

Fact: Black people kill more other blacks than Police do, and there are only protest and outrage when a cop kills a black man. University of Toledo criminologist Dr. Richard R. Johnson examined the latest crime data from the FBI’s Supplementary Homicide Reports and Centers for Disease Control and found that an average of 4,472 black men were killed by other black men annually between Jan. 1, 2009, and Dec. 31, 2012. Professor Johnson’s research further concluded that 112 black men died from both justified and unjustified police-involved killings annually during this same period.

Complaint: Well we already doing a good job of killing ourselves, we don’t need the Police to do it. Besides they should know better.

The more I listened, the more I realized. The more I researched, the more I realized. I would ask questions, and would only get emotional responses & inferences based on no facts at all. The more killing I saw, the more tragedy, the more savagery, the more violence, the more loss of life of a black man at the hands of another black man….the more I realized.

I haven’t slept well in the past few nights. Heartbreak weighs me down, rage flows through my veins, and tears fills my eyes. I watched my fellow officers assassinated on live television, and the images of them laying on the ground are seared into my brain forever. I couldn’t help but wonder if it had been me, a black man, a black cop, on TV, assassinated, laying on the ground dead,..would my friends and family still think black lives mattered? Would my life have mattered? Would they make t-shirts in remembrance of me? Would they go on tv and protest violence? Would they even make a Facebook post, or share a post in reference to my death?

I realized that they refuse to believe that most cops acknowledge that there are Bad cops who should have never been given a badge & gun, who are chicken shit and will shoot a cockroach if it crawls at them too fast, who never worked in the hood and may be intimidated. That most cops dread the thought of having to shoot someone, and never see the turmoil and mental anguish that a cop goes through after having to kill someone to save his own life. Instead they believe that we are all blood thirsty killers, because the media says so, even though the numbers prove otherwise. I realize that they truly feel as if the death of cops will help people realize the false narrative that Black Lives Matter, when all it will do is take their movement two steps backwards and label them domestic terrorist. I realized that some of these people, who say Black Lives Matter, are full of hate and racism. Hate for cops, because of the false narrative that more black people are targeted and killed. Racism against white people, for a tragedy that began 100’s of years ago, when most of the white people today weren’t even born yet. I realized that some in the African-American community’s idea of “Justice” is the prosecution of ANY and EVERY cop or white man that kills or is believed to have killed a black man, no matter what the circumstances are. I realized the African American community refuses to look within to solve its major issues, and instead makes excuses and looks outside for solutions. I realized that a lot of people in the African American lead with hate, instead of love. Division instead of Unity. Turmoil and rioting, instead of Peace. I realized that they have become the very entity that they claim they are fighting against.

I realized that the very reasons I became a cop, are the very reasons my own people hate me, and now in this toxic hateful racially charged political climate, I am now more likely to die,… and it is still hard for me to understand…. to this day.

Officer Stalien
.
.
.
#police #bluelivesmatter #policeofficer #cop #cops #sheriff #deputy #policeman #policelivesmatter #lawenforcement #firstresponder #emergency #thinblueline #k9 #CorrectionsOfficer #ThinGrayLine #dispatch #charity #giveback #nonprofit #causes #family #donations #nationalbakesale #frba #dearfirstresponder


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
I _remember the countless times I canvassed the area afterwards, and asked everyone “did you see who did it”, and the popular response from the very same family members was always, “Fuck the Police, I aint no snitch, I’m gonna take care of this myself. This happened every single time, every single homicide, black on black, and then my realization became clearer._

I cant think why blk ppl dont trust the police.






MizMolly
I _woke up every morning, put my freshly pressed uniform on, shined my badge, functioned checked my weapon, kissed my wife and kid, and waited for my wife to say the same thing she always does before I leave, “Make sure you come back home to us”. I always replied, “I will”, but the truth was I was never sure if I would. I almost lost my life on this job, and every call, every stop, every moment that I had this uniform on, was another possibility for me to almost lose my life again. I was a target in the very community I swore to protect, the very community I wanted to help. As a matter of fact, they hated my very presence. They called me “Uncle Tom”, and “wanna be white boy”, and I couldn’t understand why. My own fellow black men and women attacking me, wishing for my death, wishing for the death of my family. I was so confused, so torn, I couldn’t understand why my own black people would turn against me, when every time they called …I was there. Every time someone died….I was there. Every time they were going through one of the worst moments in their lives…I was there. So why was I the enemy? I dove deep into that question…Why was I the enemy? Then my realization became clearer.






MizMolly 
Fact: A city where the majority of citizens are black (Baltimore for example) …will ALWAYS have a higher rate of black people getting arrested, it will ALWAYS have a higher rate of blacks getting stopped, and will ALWAYS have a higher rate of blacks getting killed, and the reason why is because a city with those characteristics will ALWAYS have a higher rate of blacks committing crime. The statistics will follow the same trend for Asians if you go to China, for Hispanics if you go to Puerto Rico, for whites if you go to Russia, and the list goes on. It’s called Demographics

Complaint: More black people get arrested than white boys.

Fact: Black People commit a grossly disproportionate amount of crime. Data from the FBI shows that Nationwide, Blacks committed 5,173 homicides in 2014, whites committed 4,367. Chicago’s death toll is almost equal to that of both wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, combined. Chicago’s death toll from 2001–November, 26 2015 stands at 7,401. The combined total deaths during Operation Iraqi Freedom (2003-2015: 4,815) and Operation Enduring Freedom/Afghanistan (2001-2015: 3,506), total 8,321.




_

The FBI have illegally sabotaged & assassinated every black leader from Garvey to MLK

The FBI have a history with black people of



Planting false stories in the press.
Planting false witnesses in court trials.
Sending false letters to create distrust and division among leaders.
Planting informers everywhere and then falsely named others as informers.
Got people fired at work.
Breaking up marriages.
Breaking into people’s houses to search them.
Arresting leaders for minor traffic violations.
Framing people for murder and other false charges – to lock them up or at least keep them tied up in court till something stuck.
Committing murder.

They killed Fred Hampton (A black panther leader in Chicago) That was proved in court.






They had the Chicago police break down his door in the middle of the night and gun him down. The FBI had been keeping a file on him even before he joined the Panthers.

They framed Geronimo Pratt (Below) for murder






And they made sure one of his defence lawyers was an FBI informer

Panthers secretly working for the FBI talked about the FBI blowing up department stores and giving the police an excuse to arrest top panthers and throw them in prison.

The press and the police did the FBI’s bidding. The Panthers found much of its leadership killed, sent to prison or driven out of the country.

J Edgar Hoover was a cross dressing gay man who hated black people and he had a lover who was one of his top FBI Agents. Also the FBI wrote an anonymous letter to Martin Luther King encouraging him to kill himself ?

Or how about MKULTRA and those deeds? FBN and CIA connections with international crime syndicates and co-operation to bring in tons of drugs for the consumption of inner city blacks.

That started in the 1940’s and devastated whole cities eventually. A book about that and the whole war on drugs by Douglas Valentine: The Strength of the Wolf: The secret history of America’s war on drugs.

_MizMolly 
Fact: As of July 2016, the breakdown of the number of US Citizens killed by Police this year is, 238 White people killed, 123 Black people killed, 79 Hispanics, 69 other/or unknown race._

Shut the fk up.

Let me telling you something.

If cops were killing unarmed whites at the rate they kill blks ?

Whites would be blowing up police stations today.

You see that's one thing I respect about white people.

You have a liberty or death mentality. You would rather die than be treated like black ppl. 

And you know what ?

I gotta respect that.

Hell whites were protesting at not being to get a haircut and play golf or that COVID restrictions should only apply to "urban areas" (black) not "rural areas" (white)

And on top of that white ppl dont give a shit if a few whites are killed by police. They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.

Thats why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.

Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?

I think we both know the answer.

Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.

There is demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.

Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.

A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.

This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.

This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off


----------



## MizMolly

There are good and bad white cops and black cops. What I posted was what a black cop had to say.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> There are good and bad white cops and black cops. What I posted was what a black cop had to say.


I know it was a black man who wrote it. I did read your stupid post.

But that means what ? Often blk cops are worse bcoz they feel they have to b even harder on blk ppl to show there white bosses whose side they're.

And blk ppl can be easily anti black in their thoughts and actions. Black ppl are just as susceptible to soaking up the racist anti bk bs as whites are.

Look.

Police officers today are a protected class, one no politician wants to oppose. 

Law enforcement interests may occasionally come up short on budgetary issues, but legislatures rarely if ever pass new laws to hold police more accountable, to restrict their powers, or to make them more transparent.

Police today embody all of the threats the Founders feared were posed by standing armies, plus a few additional ones they couldn’t have anticipated.

A police officer’s power and authority over the people he interacts with day to day is near complete. 

Absent video, if the officer’s account an incident differs from that of a citizen— even several citizens— his superiors, the courts, and prosecutors will nearly always defer to the officer even more so if the citizen is blk.

If other officers are nearby, there are policies in place—official and unofficial—to encourage them to back one another up. Even if the officer does violate the citizen’s rights, the officer is protected by qualified immunity.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are good and bad white cops and black cops. What I posted was what a black cop had to say.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was a black man who wrote it. I did read your stupid post.
> 
> But that means what ? Often blk cops are worse bcoz they feel they have to b even harder on blk ppl to show there white bosses whose side they're.
> 
> And blk ppl can be easily anti black in their thoughts and actions. Black ppl are just as susceptible to soaking up the racist anti bk bs as whites are.
> 
> Look.
> 
> Police officers today are a protected class, one no politician wants to oppose.
> 
> Law enforcement interests may occasionally come up short on budgetary issues, but legislatures rarely if ever pass new laws to hold police more accountable, to restrict their powers, or to make them more transparent.
> 
> Police today embody all of the threats the Founders feared were posed by standing armies, plus a few additional ones they couldn’t have anticipated.
> 
> A police officer’s power and authority over the people he interacts with day to day is near complete.
> 
> Absent video, if the officer’s account an incident differs from that of a citizen— even several citizens— his superiors, the courts, and prosecutors will nearly always defer to the officer even more so if the citizen is blk.
> 
> If other officers are nearby, there are policies in place—official and unofficial—to encourage them to back one another up. Even if the officer does violate the citizen’s rights, the officer is protected by qualified immunity.
Click to expand...

Lol you should be pitied. The cop in my post respects the law. Yes, there are bad cops and I don’t like bad cops either. What’s with your hissy fit? Just because I don’t agree with looting and destroying property? I also have posted an article showing a bad black cop, not one black poster responded with outrage. All bad cops deserve punishment. Condoning hurting
others or their property is criminal and those people should be punished. And putting the blame on whites when black cops are bad is ridiculous.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_*Lol you should be pitied. *_

Black ppl are the engine for freedom and justice. The world is looking to us. Black ppl are in a good position at the moment.

No one is laughing now

MizMolly
*The cop in my post respects the law. *

How do you know ?

MizMolly
_*Yes, there are bad cops and I don’t like bad cops either. *_

I know white ppl dont like cops. The only thing they admire about the police is coz they kill blk ppl.

MizMolly
_*What’s with your hissy fit?*_

Thats just your racism showing were you think blk ppl are angry

Why do white ppl always try to read my mind instead of my words ?

MizMolly
*Just because I don’t agree with looting and destroying property?*

Ok. So what is the solution to stopping the police killing blk ppl ?

Give me a good laugh.

MizMolly
I *also have posted an article showing a bad black cop, not one black poster responded with outrage. *

You can count the blk posters on 1 hand on USMB. Secondly there you go again. Getting emotional. Using words like "outrage". I just pointed out the fact that many blk cops r just as hard on blk ppl as whites to show whose side they are on

MizMolly
*All bad cops deserve punishment. *

Bad cops in your opinion. What I think is a bad cop and what you think is a  bad  cop is gonna be different.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _*Lol you should be pitied. *_
> 
> Black ppl are the engine for freedom and justice. The world is looking to us. Black ppl are in a good position at the moment.
> 
> No one is laughing now
> 
> MizMolly
> *The cop in my post respects the law. *
> 
> How do you know ?
> 
> MizMolly
> _*Yes, there are bad cops and I don’t like bad cops either. *_
> 
> I know white ppl dont like cops. The only thing they admire about the police is coz they kill blk ppl.
> 
> MizMolly
> _*What’s with your hissy fit?*_
> 
> Thats just your racism showing were you think blk ppl are angry
> 
> Why do white ppl always try to read my mind instead of my words ?
> 
> MizMolly
> *Just because I don’t agree with looting and destroying property?*
> 
> Ok. So what is the solution to stopping the police killing blk ppl ?
> 
> Give me a good laugh.
> 
> MizMolly
> I *also have posted an article showing a bad black cop, not one black poster responded with outrage. *
> 
> You can count the blk posters on 1 hand on USMB. Secondly there you go again. Getting emotional. Using words like "outrage". I just pointed out the fact that many blk cops r just as hard on blk ppl as whites to show whose side they are on
> 
> MizMolly
> *All bad cops deserve punishment. *
> 
> Bad cops in your opinion. What I think is a bad cop and what you think is a  bad  cop is gonna be different.


Just like IM2 there you go calling me racist. Such bullshit. Cops also kill white people and more of them. I don’t condone cops killing anyone unless their life or another is in danger. You think white people like cops because they kill black people? You are the one with stupid posts. No, I’m not getting emotional. The word outrage is correct to describe how good people feel about the idiots looting and burning. Outrage describes people who want justice for the victim, and rightly so. Yes, you have hissy fits, it is not racist to point out your weakness. If the world is looking to black people perhaps being violent to innocent people  in response to a crime is not setting a good example. Why would our opinions of bad cops be different?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly 
*Just like IM2 there you go calling me racist. Such bullshit. Cops also kill white people and more of them. I don’t condone cops killing anyone unless their life or another is in danger. You think white people like cops because they kill black people? You are the one with stupid posts. No, I’m not getting emotional. The word outrage is correct to describe how good people feel about the idiots looting and burning. Outrage describes people who want justice for the victim, and rightly so. Yes, you have hissy fits, it is not racist to point out your weakness. If the world is looking to black people perhaps being violent to innocent people  in response to a crime is not setting a good example. Why would our opinions of bad cops be different?*

You're just repeating what you have already wrote. Plus you don't actually respond to anything I specifically say. Where as I specifically respond to your comments.

But until you come with something new then this convo is over as it's turning into one of them "last person talking" contests.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> *Just like IM2 there you go calling me racist. Such bullshit. Cops also kill white people and more of them. I don’t condone cops killing anyone unless their life or another is in danger. You think white people like cops because they kill black people? You are the one with stupid posts. No, I’m not getting emotional. The word outrage is correct to describe how good people feel about the idiots looting and burning. Outrage describes people who want justice for the victim, and rightly so. Yes, you have hissy fits, it is not racist to point out your weakness. If the world is looking to black people perhaps being violent to innocent people  in response to a crime is not setting a good example. Why would our opinions of bad cops be different?*
> 
> You're just repeating what you have already wrote. Plus you don't actually respond to anything I specifically say. Where as I specifically respond to your comments.
> 
> But until you come with something new then this convo is over as it's turning into one of them "last person talking" contests.


My response to you is clearly in my last post. All you do is spew your anger and look for something racist in my posts, which doesn’t exist.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
*My response to you is clearly in my last post.*

You're response was repeating what you have said.

MizMolly
*All you do is spew your anger* 

What's good for the wolf is not going to be good for the sheep. What's good for the fox is not going to be good for the hound.

MizMolly 
*and look for something racist in my posts, which doesn’t exist.*

I don't look for racism in your posts. It screams out but what you do is that you present your point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement.

You wont say "_Blks are savages_" but you will say "_Well according to the FBI the crime rate for black ppl is.._.."

White supremacists make a big deal out of crime statistics bcoz they give you a moral cover for what you were going to believe anyway

You make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are violent savages) but short of saying that, b4 you stop n wink at other white supremacists.

You don't say black ppl are savages but you will not disagree with others who say it for you. 

You are more interested in covering your prejudice rather than discovering the objective truth.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> *My response to you is clearly in my last post.*
> 
> You're response was repeating what you have said.
> 
> MizMolly
> *All you do is spew your anger*
> 
> What's good for the wolf is not going to be good for the sheep. What's good for the fox is not going to be good for the hound.
> 
> MizMolly
> *and look for something racist in my posts, which doesn’t exist.*
> 
> I don't look for racism in your posts. It screams out but what you do is that you present your point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement.
> 
> You wont say "_Blks are savages_" but you will say "_Well according to the FBI the crime rate for black ppl is.._.."
> 
> White supremacists make a big deal out of crime statistics bcoz they give you a moral cover for what you were going to believe anyway
> 
> You make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are violent savages) but short of saying that, b4 you stop n wink at other white supremacists.
> 
> You don't say black ppl are savages but you will not disagree with others who say it for you.
> 
> You are more interested in covering your prejudice rather than discovering the objective truth.


You just post what you ASSume, which are lies. Nobody has said black are savages for me. Nobody speaks for me. Where have I ever posted anything saying blacks are savages? Once again, you make up lies to bolster your pathetic attempt to prove me racist. IM2 constantly posts statistics or cut and paste what he perceives as proof of whatever he believes. Any whites posting statistics are racists? Where have I ever agreed with racists? I don’t believe people are savages because of their skin color. Savages come in all races. I don’t give a shit what race you are, if you loot and destroy property you are a savage. If you take that as racist, that is your problem.


----------



## Paul Essien

A glimpse of how biased the police system really is as

This guy did worst and was not shot. Not even a gun came out for even a warning.

Or how about this white guy who killed 2 women & 1 child. Attacked officers while naked. Choked a church groundskeeper. But was detained alive.


This is what happens when a white man fights the police & then grabs the taser & then runs away & then attempts to steal the officer's car. What a surprise he lives.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> A glimpse of how biased the police system really is as
> 
> This guy did worst and was not shot. Not even a gun came out for even a warning.
> 
> Or how about this white guy who killed 2 women & 1 child. Attacked officers while naked. Choked a church groundskeeper. But was detained alive.
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a white man fights the police & then grabs the taser & then runs away & then attempts to steal the officer's car. What a surprise he lives.


Not all blacks are killed when approached by cops.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Not all blacks are killed when approached by cops.



And your point is ?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hossfly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
Click to expand...







__





						Colin Ferguson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
					

Murderpedia, the free online encyclopedic dictionary of murderers. The largest database about serial killers, mass murderers and spree killers around the world



					murderpedia.org
				




Please tell us why this piece of Filth is alive.  Just ONE Example.   I thought blacks were against the Death Penalty?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin Ferguson | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers
> 
> 
> Murderpedia, the free online encyclopedic dictionary of murderers. The largest database about serial killers, mass murderers and spree killers around the world
> 
> 
> 
> murderpedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us why this piece of Filth is alive.  Just ONE Example.   I thought blacks were against the Death Penalty?
Click to expand...











						14-year-old boy charged with murder in stabbing death of Barnard College student Tessa Majors
					

Majors, 18, was at Morningside Park in New York City  on Dec. 11 when three teenagers tried to rob her. She was stabbed repeatedly during a struggle.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




 Just ONE more example.   Guess what Race they are, I believe in the DEATH PENALTY


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all blacks are killed when approached by cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your point is ?
Click to expand...

You like posting everytime whites don't die when approached by cops. Stop acting like it happens all the time to blacks.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly 
_You like posting everytime whites don't die when approached by cops._

I post about about racism because this is a section of USMB dedicated to talking about race and racism.

MizMolly 
_Stop acting like it happens all the time to blacks._

Did I say it happens to black people all the time ?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _You like posting everytime whites don't die when approached by cops._
> 
> I post about about racism because this is a section of USMB dedicated to talking about race and racism.
> 
> MizMolly
> _Stop acting like it happens all the time to blacks._
> 
> Did I say it happens to black people all the time ?
> [/QUOTE
> Then why bother posting incidents of whites not being killed?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_Then why bother posting incidents of whites not being killed?_

Because this is a section of USMB dedicated to talking about race and racism.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _Then why bother posting incidents of whites not being killed?_
> 
> Because this is a section of USMB dedicated to talking about race and racism.


True. Even if your posts are one sided. Since what you posted happens to blacks as well, it really was a moot post.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_True. Even if your posts are one sided. Since what you posted happens to blacks as well, it really was a moot post._

Things like

1. Police harrassment/brutality
2. Assumptions of incompetence, regardless of how shiny your resume is
3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
4. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
5. etc., etc., etc.

All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.

Sure cop can pull a white person over and harrass them, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.

Any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody.

The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.

You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _True. Even if your posts are one sided. Since what you posted happens to blacks as well, it really was a moot post._
> 
> Things like
> 
> 1. Police harrassment/brutality
> 2. Assumptions of incompetence, regardless of how shiny your resume is
> 3. Assumptions that you are prone to rape (esp. Black males)
> 4. Decreased chances of garnering employment, higher education, or the most current health treatment, from the get go
> 5. etc., etc., etc.
> 
> All of the above things can happen to you (or any person), but they won’t happen to you backed by the institutional power of Whiteness.
> 
> Sure cop can pull a white person over and harrass them, but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> Any [insert negative action] can happen to anybody.
> 
> The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> You’re operating on a Racism 101 level here–step your game up.


More bullshit and ASSumptions. Are you saying it’s racist when a black cop pulls a black person over? Assumption of incompetence? What excuse is there when whites don’t get the job, when whites are harassed by cops? I get no better health treatment options, a lot of what you argue about is wealth related. No money for insurance, no health coverage. There is no instructional power of whiteness, if there was no black people would succeed,have wealth, etc.  yes, racism still exists, no, it is not systemic.  I have also witnessed people claim they were not hired because they were black, the truth was whites were not hired for the same reasons, not dressed appropriately for the job, lying on applications, failing drug tests, not having reliable transportaion.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_More bullshit and ASSumptions. _

Like what ?

MizMolly
_Are you saying it’s racist when a black cop pulls a black person over? _

I'm not saying that.

MizMolly
_Assumption of incompetence? What excuse is there when whites don’t get the job_

I'm pretty sure you know that white criminals have a better chance of getting jobs than black ppl that are clean.

I'm pretty sure you know this

MizMolly
_When whites are harassed by cops?_

You keep on repeating points you have said. Maybe I'm not being clear enough. But a cop can harass a white person but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.

The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.

MizMolly
There is no instructional power of whiteness

Does racism exist ?

MizMolly
yes, racism still exists, no, it is not systemic.

What is racism ?


----------



## Paul Essien

A white man admits to sex crimes in an African orphanage.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _More bullshit and ASSumptions. _
> 
> Like what ?
> 
> MizMolly
> _Are you saying it’s racist when a black cop pulls a black person over? _
> 
> I'm not saying that.
> 
> MizMolly
> _Assumption of incompetence? What excuse is there when whites don’t get the job_
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know that white criminals have a better chance of getting jobs than black ppl that are clean.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know this
> 
> MizMolly
> _When whites are harassed by cops?_
> 
> You keep on repeating points you have said. Maybe I'm not being clear enough. But a cop can harass a white person but the law enforcement system (a White institution) is not designed to disproportionately assume your guilt *because you are White*.
> 
> The difference between it happening to someone who has White privilege and someone who doesn’t is that the issue of whether it happens solely because of skin color (*on a systemic level*) does not have to be taken into account by a White person.
> 
> MizMolly
> There is no instructional power of whiteness
> 
> Does racism exist ?
> 
> MizMolly
> yes, racism still exists, no, it is not systemic.
> 
> What is racism ?


IM2 redefines the definition of racism all the time. 
*Definition of racism*

1*: *a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
2a*: *a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
b*: *a political or social system founded on racism
3*: *racial prejudice or discrimination.

I never said racism didn't exist. What I am saying is that it isn't always the excuse. Stereotypes aren't always right, but some cops, like some people, ASSume guilt based on previous experiences.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_I never said racism didn't exist._

OK

MizMolly
_What I am saying is that it isn't always the excuse. _

I agree. I've never said every thing was racial

MizMolly
_Stereotypes aren't always right, but some cops, like some people, ASSume guilt based on previous experiences._

Nope. There are plenty of whites in the USA who have never even been around black ppl. Or even places in Russia where there are no blk ppl but they will come with many of negative stereotypes of blacks.

Plus you're saying that if cops have had previous negative experiences with blacks then it's understandable why they assume the black person is guilty, then by definition, any cops who have had good previous experiences with blacks then it would be understandable why they assume the black person is innocent

An argument every bit as silly, but just as logical, given your logic.

Most whites have never been attacked by a black person, never been evicted by a black person, never had a black landlord, never had a black person deny your child the college of her choice, never had a black person deny u a bank loan, and uv never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 1000 jobs here - have a nice day!"

Pretty much every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in your life has had a white face attached to it


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _I never said racism didn't exist._
> 
> OK
> 
> MizMolly
> _What I am saying is that it isn't always the excuse. _
> 
> I agree. I've never said every thing was racial
> 
> MizMolly
> _Stereotypes aren't always right, but some cops, like some people, ASSume guilt based on previous experiences._
> 
> Nope. There are plenty of whites in the USA who have never even been around black ppl. Or even places in Russia where there are no blk ppl but they will come with many of negative stereotypes of blacks.
> 
> Plus you're saying that if cops have had previous negative experiences with blacks then it's understandable why they assume the black person is guilty, then by definition, any cops who have had good previous experiences with blacks then it would be understandable why they assume the black person is innocent
> 
> An argument every bit as silly, but just as logical, given your logic.
> 
> Most whites have never been attacked by a black person, never been evicted by a black person, never had a black landlord, never had a black person deny your child the college of her choice, never had a black person deny u a bank loan, and uv never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 1000 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> 
> Pretty much every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in your life has had a white face attached to it


I'm not denying it happens. All those things denied has also happened to whites. But not because of their race.


----------



## Paul Essien

UK Police man admits he stopped driver because he was black


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_All those things denied has also happened to whites. But not because of their race._

You seem to always have a desire to deflect focus back onto whites themselves, because you can’t actually bear to understand someone else’s experience.

So when a black person points out an example of racism. You ask yourself 4 questions

Has something like it ever been done to you or any other white person you know ?
Have whites done something like it to other whites ?
Has the other person’s own race done something like it?
Has anyone in history done something like it before?
You are bound to find something. Especially if you overlook the cause and *look just at the narrow form of the action* (like being stopped by the police).

And then it turns into an Oppression Olympics.

MizMolly
_I'm not denying it happens._

But you keep on saying “everybody hates, blah, blah, blah” that's just one of those kumbayah platitudes because it assumes that there’s some kind of tug-of-war going on in which the opposing sides are tugging on ropes of equal quality. The *reality* is that one side of the rope is strong, while the other is often threadbare.

Snap judgments made about Whites (as a group) by blks don’t have the same amount of the power as the reverse situation.

Having the upper hand in a situation doesn’t mean you have the upper hand absolutely. You know perfectly well that the response If you (a White person) called the police on a black person and a blk person called the police on a White person would be very different.

You have the power of knowing that if you call the police and say a Black male attacked you, the police will follow up, no questions asked. All people are capable of violence (duh), but the systemic power behind that violence is different, and that is where Whites have the upper hand.

Listen to your own white ppl. Explain all the stuff whites get away with.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _All those things denied has also happened to whites. But not because of their race._
> 
> You seem to always have a desire to deflect focus back onto whites themselves, because you can’t actually bear to understand someone else’s experience.
> 
> So when a black person points out an example of racism. You ask yourself 4 questions
> 
> Has something like it ever been done to you or any other white person you know ?
> Have whites done something like it to other whites ?
> Has the other person’s own race done something like it?
> Has anyone in history done something like it before?
> You are bound to find something. Especially if you overlook the cause and *look just at the narrow form of the action* (like being stopped by the police).
> 
> And then it turns into an Oppression Olympics.
> 
> MizMolly
> _I'm not denying it happens._
> 
> But you keep on saying “everybody hates, blah, blah, blah” that's just one of those kumbayah platitudes because it assumes that there’s some kind of tug-of-war going on in which the opposing sides are tugging on ropes of equal quality. The *reality* is that one side of the rope is strong, while the other is often threadbare.
> 
> Snap judgments made about Whites (as a group) by blks don’t have the same amount of the power as the reverse situation.
> 
> Having the upper hand in a situation doesn’t mean you have the upper hand absolutely. You know perfectly well that the response If you (a White person) called the police on a black person and a blk person called the police on a White person would be very different.
> 
> You have the power of knowing that if you call the police and say a Black male attacked you, the police will follow up, no questions asked. All people are capable of violence (duh), but the systemic power behind that violence is different, and that is where Whites have the upper hand.
> 
> Listen to your own white ppl. Explain all the stuff whites get away with.


You complain a lot just because I point out the obvious. You actually complained about my last sentence. Where I said when something happens to whites it isnt because of their race. Lol. I was agreeing that even if it isnt all the time, sometimes it does happen to blacks because of their race. You just look for something to bitch about.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
_You complain a lot just because I point out the obvious. You actually complained about my last sentence. _

No complaining. I point out racism. Genocides unfold in eight stages. Stopping it at any one stage, stops the genocide from going forward. The first people killed in any genocide are not the people themselves but those in the mainstream who speak up for them. Now the message of hate goes unchallenged.

Racism grows and feeds off a *culture of silence*. The point of calling out racism is to break down that silence. It does not matter if you persuade anyone, it does not matter if you “win the argument”. What matters is that you were heard and planted that seed in people’s minds "hey maybe this is not right"

And I think we can both agree with hell that black people have raised and the attention we have brought to racism in the past weeks, a lotta ppl round the world are thinking "hey maybe this is not right" too


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> _You complain a lot just because I point out the obvious. You actually complained about my last sentence. _
> 
> No complaining. I point out racism. Genocides unfold in eight stages. Stopping it at any one stage, stops the genocide from going forward. The first people killed in any genocide are not the people themselves but those in the mainstream who speak up for them. Now the message of hate goes unchallenged.
> 
> Racism grows and feeds off a *culture of silence*. The point of calling out racism is to break down that silence. It does not matter if you persuade anyone, it does not matter if you “win the argument”. What matters is that you were heard and planted that seed in people’s minds "hey maybe this is not right"
> 
> And I think we can both agree with hell that black people have raised and the attention we have brought to racism in the past weeks, a lotta ppl round the world are thinking "hey maybe this is not right" too


I agree change is needed. I totally disagree that burning and looting is acceptable. Let someone destroy one of their homes and see how it feels.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
I _agree change is needed._

Ok. I need a good laugh. What should that change be ? In terms what changes are needed to stop systematic racism and white supremacist in law enforcement killing and harming blk ppl ?

MizMolly
I _totally disagree that burning and looting is acceptable. Let someone destroy one of their homes and see how it feels._

Most of the burning and looting was done by whites. But whether you like it or not. The hell that blk ppl have raised has high lighted an issue that would not have been highlighted if they would have wrote a letter.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Most of the burning and looting was done by whites. But whether you like it or not. The hell that blk ppl have raised has high lighted an issue that would not have been highlighted if they would have wrote a letter.


Not most, but some. I am not proud when whites act like blacks.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead 
_*Not most, but some. I am not proud when whites act like blacks.*_

if whites acted like blk ppl. The world would be a better place.

We are the engine room for freedom and justice.

We are the only race who are out here trying to regulate this madness.

The whole world from UK, to Australia, to Greece, to France, to Sweden, to Holland, to Brazil is protesting and following our lead.

The US embassies are being attacked globally.

I repeat. Black ppl are the engine for freedom and justice.

And we did that. We don't sit on computers and bitch and whine like women the way you do.

Nike, Microsoft, Apple and Coco-Cola and huge companies spend millions in figuring out ways to connect to ppl, to mobilize ppl, to influence ppl.

A few blk ppl from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a few weeks.

We fight for our freedom. We fight against systematic racism and we'll fight you to hell freezes over n then we'll fight you on that ice.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the burning and looting was done by whites. But whether you like it or not. The hell that blk ppl have raised has high lighted an issue that would not have been highlighted if they would have wrote a letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Not most, but some. I am not proud when whites act like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if whites acted like blk ppl. The world would be a better place.
> 
> We are the engine room for freedom and justice.
> 
> We are the only race who are out here trying to regulate this madness.
> 
> The whole world from UK, to Australia, to Greece, to France, to Sweden, to Holland, to Brazil is protesting and following our lead.
> 
> The US embassies are being attacked globally.
> 
> I repeat. Black ppl are the engine for freedom and justice.
> 
> And we did that. We don't sit on computers and bitch and whine like women the way you do.
> 
> Nike, Microsoft, Apple and Coco-Cola and huge companies spend millions in figuring out ways to connect to ppl, to mobilize ppl, to influence ppl.
> 
> A few blk ppl from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a few weeks.
> 
> We fight for our freedom. We fight against systematic racism and we'll fight you to hell freezes over n then we'll fight you on that ice.
Click to expand...

If whites acted like blacks we would still have slavery and  be in a crime-infested stone age version of Africa.

Any jungle bunny-civilization stories or us?


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead 
If *whites acted like blacks we would still have slavery and  be in a crime-infested stone age version of Africa.

Any jungle bunny-civilization stories or us?*

Look man. The past and present and future of blk ppl concern me the most and in that history whites have been the main evil.

I'm not going to change the opinion you have of blk ppl and your not going to change the opinion I have of whites (white supremacist) so rather get into childish insults. You go do whatever you do with your ppl. And I'll do the same.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead
> If *whites acted like blacks we would still have slavery and  be in a crime-infested stone age version of Africa.
> 
> Any jungle bunny-civilization stories or us?*
> 
> Look man. The past and present and future of blk ppl concern me the most and in that history whites have been the main evil.
> 
> I'm not going to change the opinion you have of blk ppl and your not going to change the opinion I have of whites (white supremacist) so rather get into childish insults. You go do whatever you do with your ppl. And I'll do the same.


Fine. Continue failing.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> If they treated Derick Chauvin just like they treated Mohamed Noor, Minneapolis and other cities wouldn't be out of control, businesses would still be standing, and mostly operational right now. That's how you know that George Floyd's death was a racial killing, and Derick Chauvin was being protected by his fellow anti-Black racists in Minneapolis injustice system.
> 
> All they had to do is arrest the other cops and charge all of them with first degree murder. It’s that simple but white supremacy hates taking L’s so they rather let the country burn than charge those cops.
> 
> Further proof that you can’t put a price tag on white supremacy. They will destroy the world before they give it up. For them there is no purpose to life without white supremacy and privilege.





Paul Essien said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was just a story where the police were called to a domestic disturbance.  When they got there, there was a "white" guy sitting on a stoop and they could see a handgun in his waistband.
> What did they do to the lily-white guy, who didn't say anything or reach for anything, they stepped out of the car and shot him.  The cop's reasoning:  "We saw a gun in his waistband."
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got a link for this?
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The summation of this is that it all depends on which cops roll up to a call, how anxious they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> 
> Let me telling you something.
> 
> If cops were killing unarmed whites at the rate they kill blks ?
> 
> Whites would be blowing up police stations today.
> 
> White ppl have a liberty or death mentality. You would rather die than be treated like black ppl.
> 
> And you know what ?
> 
> I gotta respect that.
> 
> Hell whites were protesting at not being to get a haircut and play golf or that COVID restrictions should only apply to "urban areas" (black) not "rural areas" (white)
> 
> And the worst thing about your "story" is this :
> 
> White ppl dont give a shit if a few whites are killed by police.
> 
> They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.
> 
> Thats why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.
> 
> Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?
> 
> I think we both know the answer.
> 
> Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.
> 
> There is demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.
> 
> Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.
> 
> A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.
> 
> This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.
> 
> This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of George Floyd and Eric Garner, both died as a result of or in part, because of choke holds.
> It's regrettable and shouldn't happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They died because in a system of white supremacy killing blk ppl is essential.
> 
> It's not about George Floyd anymore. It's about the anti black war. It's about black targeting n white been given a pass like this
> 
> It's about under oath, GBI Special Agent Richard Dial said Travis McMichael, one of the men who murdered #AhmaudArbery, stood over his lifeless body and called him a "fucking n*gger". Federal hate crime charges should be filed right now.
> 
> 
> Imagine if this evidence wasn’t available? They would still be denying the racial element.
> 
> It's about white woman calling the police to get black ppl killed like this woman n this happened the same week the Amy Cooper and incident happened.
> 
> For anyone who missed Amy Coopers Oscars winning performance here it is.
> 
> 
> Both of their lives should be ruined because the both of them tried to get a Black ppl killed.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I'd like to ask you this, when a suspect/criminal refuses to be detained/arrested, what are they to do.  They can't ignore warrants, or criminal behavior and it's not like a simple traffic ticket.  If the individual HAS to be brought in and tries to flee....what would you do, if you were the cop?  If the person you apprehend fights back, often, they try to reach for the cop's gun.  What do you do.  How do you bring them in safely?  How do you stop someone from resisting arrest, if they won't cooperate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'm not sure what your point is. Is your point to say that the likes of Eric Garner and George Floyd ignored warrants? Resisted arrest ? Tried to flee ? Refused to be detained and arrested ? If it's not then your making a strawman argument.
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'll never be on the side of the criminal, the criminal's family, the criminal's friends.  Thieves steal from people that worked for what little they have.  Rapists brutalize women.  Wife beaters, beat their loved ones (although one has to ask, how can they be thinking that they love the person, while they are beating them).  It doesn't matter what the law is, if you repeatedly disobey it, you can expect to eventually get caught and you and I know, that most criminals live in the fantasy land that they won't get caught and when they do, they're angry at the cops, not their own crappy behavior.
> So, answer the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fk are you babbling about ?
> 
> Pretty much everyone would agree with what your saying here.
> 
> What are you babbling about ?
> 
> Look. Man. All they had to do was charge the officers and give them 20 to 25 years in shawshank without parole.
> 
> That would have stopped this.
> 
> Is it worth it ?
> 
> Me and  IM2  was saying this was going to happen YEARS AGO. We n others have been posting in USMB for years pointing out white supremacy. Saying this was gonna happen.
> 
> But I'm the crazy one n everyone laughed.
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> You ain't laughing now.
> 
> The country is burning to the ground. The WHOLE WORLD is looking to blk ppl for guidance. We are the engine for freedom n justice.
> 
> We are the only ones who try to end this madness.
> 
> These white supremacists are fkin cowards. Even that faggot of president hid himself n his family in a bunker when shit was getting heavy.
> 
> White supremacists brought this on themselves.
Click to expand...

You dumb fuck! The commies had that bullshit ready to go and are using blacks in America for cover. They'll be throwing you under the bus next week, dumbass. You got played.
If you think you can win a race war, you are deluding yourself.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead
> If *whites acted like blacks we would still have slavery and  be in a crime-infested stone age version of Africa.
> 
> Any jungle bunny-civilization stories or us?*
> 
> Look man. The past and present and future of blk ppl concern me the most and in that history whites have been the main evil.
> 
> I'm not going to change the opinion you have of blk ppl and your not going to change the opinion I have of whites (white supremacist) so rather get into childish insults. You go do whatever you do with your ppl. And I'll do the same.


Like this?


----------



## Paul Essien

Whites (White supremacists) say that COVID vaccines will only work as long as they include black people. 

I'm not surprised. They have history in doing this to blk ppl.

But blk ppl are supposed to believe that the experiment spoke and said “_Lord I only need Black people_“

But it's just like clockwork. 






But what they'll do they get some self hating black person to be the face of it





















It's the old Margaret Sanger technique






Why is it these pharmaceutical companies and "health organisations" (Bill Gates' people) always want to experiment on Black people when blk ppl are only 13% of the population? Why not find some of those model minority Asians to use?

I wish they try would come at me with a vaccine


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even amidst all the madness. White privilege reigns supreme n they know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea what it is like to be short and left
> handed in the  USA-----especially in an area of the world replete with the daughters of early scott and
> german and dutch settlers.    I resent   TALL, BLUE EYED RIGHT HANDED privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so true-----fragile people are abused by
> vile thugs.    It is primitive response
Click to expand...

You are abused by vile white thugs and apparently you like it.


----------



## IM2

Meathead
If *whites acted like blacks we would still have slavery and be in a crime-infested stone age version of Africa.

Any jungle bunny-civilization stories or us?*

If blacks acted like whites we'd have colonized Europe and made you slaves in Africa. Then after we took as much as we could steal from Europe, we'd give whites back a ruined continent with people divided against each other and make comments for the next century about how Europe is a shithole.

Got any more crackerisms meathead?


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead
> If *whites acted like blacks we would still have slavery and be in a crime-infested stone age version of Africa.
> 
> Any jungle bunny-civilization stories or us?*
> 
> If blacks acted like whites we'd have colonized Europe and made you slaves in Africa. Then after we took as much as we could steal from Europe, we'd give whites back a ruined continent with people divided against each other and make comments for the next century about how Europe is a shithole.


Colonize Europe? You couldn't find a islands that were a few miles off the coast of Africa or build towns other than a few huts along the banks of rivers which are now supposed to be empires. Alas, you could not even organize your own shithole of a continent, leave alone colonizing distant lands with wooden spears and shields.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Colonize Europe? You couldn't find a islands that were a few miles off the coast of Africa or build towns other than a few huts along the banks of rivers which are now supposed to be empires. Alas, you could not even organize your own shithole of a continent, leave alone colonizing distant lands with wooden spears and shields.


*Luanda, Angola






Nairobi, Kenya






Mauritius






Wallis Bay, Namibia






Accra, Ghana






Rwanda - Kigali






Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania






Lagos - Nigeria*





*Egypt - Alexandria*

*

*

*Avenue of baobabs, Madagascar*






*Rock Restaurant, Zanzibar*






*Zomba Plateau, Malawi






Morocco (Blue Chefchaouen)




*

Meanwhile in the Czech Republic and Europe






You need to sort out the aids problem with white ppl in Europe In places like Poland, Russia in fact all over Europe it's rife.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonize Europe? You couldn't find a islands that were a few miles off the coast of Africa or build towns other than a few huts along the banks of rivers which are now supposed to be empires. Alas, you could not even organize your own shithole of a continent, leave alone colonizing distant lands with wooden spears and shields.
> 
> 
> 
> *Luanda, Angola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nairobi, Kenya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mauritius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallis Bay, Namibia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accra, Ghana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda - Kigali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagos - Nigeria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Egypt - Alexandria*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Avenue of baobabs, Madagascar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rock Restaurant, Zanzibar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zomba Plateau, Malawi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco (Blue Chefchaouen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Meanwhile in the Czech Republic and Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to sort out the aids problem with white ppl in Europe In places like Poland, Russia in fact all over Europe it's rife.
Click to expand...

Beautiful. GO!!! Please!


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> I _agree change is needed._
> 
> Ok. I need a good laugh. What should that change be ? In terms what changes are needed to stop systematic racism and white supremacist in law enforcement killing and harming blk ppl ?
> 
> MizMolly
> I _totally disagree that burning and looting is acceptable. Let someone destroy one of their homes and see how it feels._
> 
> Most of the burning and looting was done by whites. But whether you like it or not. The hell that blk ppl have raised has high lighted an issue that would not have been highlighted if they would have wrote a letter.


You need a good laugh? Figure out what needs to change.  Changes need to be made so people aren’t killed by cops unless the copS are in danger. I don’t agree that most of the burning and looting was done by whites. Not according to video evidence. Regardless, anyone burning and looting should face criminal charges, not be excused because they are angry. More whites are harmed by law enforcement, but nobody should die unless they pose a threat. I can’t make anyone not be racist. Just as blacks dont trust whites by their experiences, whites feel the same about blacks. Some people are racists because their family raised them in that environment.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly 
*Figure out what needs to change.  Changes need to be made so people aren’t killed by cops unless the copS are in danger.*

What changes need to be made to stop systematic racism in the police ? And the police unlawfully harming or killing black people ?


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> I _agree change is needed._
> 
> Ok. I need a good laugh. What should that change be ? In terms what changes are needed to stop systematic racism and white supremacist in law enforcement killing and harming blk ppl ?
> 
> MizMolly
> I _totally disagree that burning and looting is acceptable. Let someone destroy one of their homes and see how it feels._
> 
> Most of the burning and looting was done by whites. But whether you like it or not. The hell that blk ppl have raised has high lighted an issue that would not have been highlighted if they would have wrote a letter.



what's the issue?      How many  blacks were shot to death by cops  (specifically white cops)  in the year 2019


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> *Figure out what needs to change.  Changes need to be made so people aren’t killed by cops unless the copS are in danger.*
> 
> What changes need to be made to stop systematic racism in the police ? And the police unlawfully harming or killing black people ?



you have no idea


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> *Figure out what needs to change.  Changes need to be made so people aren’t killed by cops unless the copS are in danger.*
> 
> What changes need to be made to stop systematic racism in the police ? And the police unlawfully harming or killing black people ?


It isn’t just white cops


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> *Figure out what needs to change.  Changes need to be made so people aren’t killed by cops unless the copS are in danger.*
> 
> What changes need to be made to stop systematic racism in the police ? And the police unlawfully harming or killing black people ?
> [/QUOTE
> Once again, unless the cops are threatened, there is no excuse for murdering the perps. And once again, regardless of skin color, stop committing the crimes that lead to confrontations with cops.


----------



## Paul Essien

What do black people demand ?

*1. THE AGENDA MUST ADDRESS BLACK PEOPLE AND BLACK PEOPLE ONLY*

No diversions into non-black issues. Not LGTB. Not minority. Not black and brown.

Black people have no friends. I can't stand the term _"People Of Color"_

We not only have to deal white supremacists . But Asians who are anti black. White Latinos who are anti black. Native American who are anti black.

*2. BLACK SOCIETY'S TOP PRIORITY IS ECONOMIC EMPOWERMENT*

Black progress is measured in dollars. If black people as a group got more dollars then we are moving in the right direction. No hand picked blk ppl like Oprah. Either we all coming up or we are all going down. The black economic structure needs to be controlled by black ppl. If we are not holders of capital. If we are not able to finance things at an unlimited global and universal level then the system is failing.

White supremacists may hate us because we are black but they are able to victimise us because we are poor and as long as we remain poor we remain easy victims.

The wealth of the USA and the western world was built on exploiting black labour and later systematic racism to trap black people into being a never ending labor, consumer and prison class of people. The Homestead Act gave whites free land which they passed down generationally all the while bombing any attempt at black economic empowerment (Black wall street and Tulsa)

After WW2 Japan was bombed. The USA rebuilt Japan to 20th century specifications and now uses it as one of their puppet states. Japan was given a Marshall plan with clear goals to rebuild it to become an industrial player. The same needs to be done for black business development because white and non black people control the economy of every single black neigbourhood in America.

*But there is not single white neighbourhood in the world were black ppl control white ppl's economy.*

Black economic empowerment is the foundation.

*3. THE TOTAL DISMANTLING OF WHITE SUPREMACY*

Black people are up against a system that permeates every factor, every facet of black ppl lives.

Look at how the Japanese were treated after they went to war with the USA. The country was flattened. Not to mention the nuclear fallout which lasted for yrs. But look at them now ? Everyone slobbers and drools over so called Japanese intelligence. They were helped and assisted.

Look at the Jews. They had the Nuremberg trials. They hunted down anyone who was a nazi. Even today if they find a 101 year old Nazi, they'll make him stand (actually most of em can't even stand) before a trial but look at the Jews today ? Jews are one of the most powerful racial groups on the planet.

They dismantled white supremacy in Germany in regards to the Jews. That needs to happen to black ppl today. White supremacy must recognised as the ultimate evil meaning that is and criminalised and outlawed. The same way they did in Nazi Germany

Questions ?

_"Well erm. Denilson. They didn't totally eradicate racism in Germany"_

Well give me what the Jews have and we'll make it work.

*4. WHITE SUPREMACIST AND POLICE VIOLENCE IS A HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATION*

When other countries shoot their citizens. The USA is quick to call that a human rights violation but when white supremacist do the same to unarmed black ppl then that's proper police procedure and self defence.

The police are the enforcement arm of white supremacy and law enforcement has been infested by white supremacists and nothing been done to root them out.

That's why all the madness and rioting on the streets is happening.

There are white supremacist beat cops, sergeants, captains, police chiefs and prosecutors who are using sheriff departments as havens and nests were white supremacist can be hired to kill black ppl and the white supremacist district attorney will back them up on it.

White supremacists are terrorists and they should be punished.

*5. SCHOOLS CAN NO LONGER BE WEAPONIZED AGAINST BLACK CHILDREN*

Black kids are the targets of racist school teachers and administrators. Their chief form of abuse is to claim that the black child has a learning disability and the only way you can deal with them is to put the child on drugs or in special education. They also play on poverty of many black people by saying _"We'll increase your county check, if you just give jamal this drug_"

Knowing full well that drugs and special ed increases the black child chances of failing in school, becoming a drop out and ending up in prison.

In the USA they put prisons where the drop out rates are the highest. And now that you have prisons for profit. They need to make sure they have fresh stock.

This is all done so that white kids don't have to compete in the global market place with blacks.

*6. REMOVAL OF THE SYMBOLS SYSTEMATIC RACISM ON PUBLIC GROUNDS*

Germany has done quite well since WW2 without having statutes of the Nazi's but in the USA white supremacists nazis are on the steps of the courthouses and town squares across the USA. A black person should not have to look at a statue of Robert E Lee or Stonewall Jackson when he enters a court house. because that's a sure sign that he'll get no justice in there.

Germany has train stations, jet airplanes and freeways. All inventions of the Nazis but Germany doesn't have public statues of Wernher von Braun. They kept the innovations then put those inventors in a Museum.

*7) MANDATORY PUBLIC AND PRIVATE CONTRACTS RESERVED FOR BLACK BUSINESSES (20%)*

The reconstitution of the American economic order.

These entities (Companies) have to do 20% business with black businesses.

Companies in the USA receive public assistance in the form of tax breaks and EVEN tax credits as well free infrastructure upgrades to make it easier for them to do business. Whenever they build a Walmart or a Whole-foods or whatever, they redo the whole dam inter-section. For a Walmart they put up new traffic lights, new sewage lines, they use millions of blk tax money for white companies.

But they'll never do that for a black business. Because when black people show up it "_O no !! Thats welfare ! We cant give you nothing_" meanwhile they're given white businesses millions.

So corporations that want to do business in a city, part of their requirements to get their business licence is at least 20% of their contracts must goto black businesses that are either purely black sole proprietorships or are corporations that are 75% black owned as a condition.

And if white people can't find black contractor ? Then they're going to have to implement the *CHINA LAW*.

When the white supremacist came into China they thought that they could run the same game they do on blacks and other non whites but China said _"Wait a minute. Hold your brakes white man. You're not gonna come over here and take it over. You're going to have to enter into contracts with Chinese automotive companies and that's mandatory and you'll share it 50-50 with our own home grown Chinese companies. Your not gonna come here and rape the economy and leave us with nothing "_

So if a white contractor can find a black contractor. He's gonna be told

_"Say hello to your new 50-50 black partner Mr white man. Every morning. You're gonna go all over the books with him, all over the plans, all over the numbers, all over the blueprints, all over the procedure"_

And at the end everybody is gonna know how set up this freeway, this building when it is done.

And if he doesn't like it he's told. "_OK. Mr White Supremacist contractor. Would you like 50% of the contract ? Or 0% of the contract ?"_

He'll start acting right.

If this happened you would see economic earthquakes in 12 months.

Contacts that go 100% to white businesses needs to be stopped.

When it comes to building the schools, the parks, who get's the contract ? Not black people and if there no black vendors then programs need to be set up to make sure there are in the future otherwise you don't get the contract (The China Law)

Black people built the USA but if black kids are growing up seeing white people building this, building that and they see no one in their family building that's gonna condition the brain into thinking "_That's what white people do, that's not for us"_

New York that's a city with 20% blk population but all you see is whites doing the side walk work and street work and they keep that for themselves.

And if it's MAJORITY a black city ALL OF THE CONTRACTS SHOULD GO TO A BLACK CONTRACTOR

When small business have stable contracts with larger companies this enables the smaller business to make long term plans. They can get access to lines of credit.

Bill Gates wasn't some business marvel.

He took the idea for windows from Xerox and another guy who did the coding and took to IBM.

He was able to get a contact from IBM for Windows. He didn't get a job with IBM but he went on to be bigger than IBM. Thats how white wealth is built. Elon Musk is the definition of white privilege he cashed out on paypal so now all he has to do is say "Hey, I got an idea" and rich ppl all over the world show up simply to sponsor his idea. It doesn't matter how crazy his idea is people would pump him so much money that it almost eliminates failure

Imagine solid black business had that kinda access to wealth ? There'd be an economic revolution in years.

*8. REPRIATIONS ACROSS THE BOARD.*

That is the descendants of American slaves. The goal of white supremacist is make black ppl think we are permanent labor class. A never ending consumer class and when you've out lived your usefulness we can use you as live stock for the prisoners.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The opressed by democrats for 2 centuries thread 

Pffft










Apparently she was an amazing chef 

Send all your donations to the dnc ...i mean black lives act blue .....brought to you by burnt out  looted  Starbucks.....

From blm
We practice empathy. We engage comrades with the intent to learn about and connect with their contexts.



Jamiel Shaw Sr.

@real_jamielshaw

·

Jun 16

When my Son was Murdered I reached out to every so called Black leader in L.A. to get help with the Murder of my son. Every one of them was in the bed with the illegal aliens. BLM and Black Politicians in L.A. only support Black people who were Murdered by the Police, Period



Jamiel "Jas" Andre Shaw, II (December 22, 1990[2] – March 2, 2008) was a junior at Los Angeles High School. He played football, basketball, baseball, the piano, and ran track. On the morning of his murder, he had participated in a weekend football training program, that prepares top high school football players for college football and for a possible career in the National Football League. Shaw was also being prospected by several colleges, including Rutgers University and Stanford University.[citation needed] Shaw's mother Anita was serving her second tour in Iraq at the time of his death.


----------



## Paul Essien

A white man RESISTS arrest, TAKES cops baton, BEATS both cops with the baton, RUNS, and STEALS the police car. Cops didn’t use MACE, a TASER, or a GUN. 

Yet, cops MURDERED #RayshardBrooks and wypipo out here talking about “he shouldn’t have resited or ran.”


If Jerry was black. A blaze of gun fire would have ended it all... in seconds

I’ll go toe to toe with anyone with videos and stories of wypipo resisting arrest and not dying And of unarmed black people being murdered by police. 

When’s the last time you saw a white man choked to death on video by police? I’ll wait.

When black people dare shoot cops (Not kill) we get a 100 years in shawshank


----------



## IM2

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The opressed by democrats for 2 centuries thread
> 
> Pffft
> 
> View attachment 352247
> 
> View attachment 352248
> 
> Apparently she was an amazing chef
> 
> Send all your donations to the dnc ...i mean black lives act blue .....brought to you by burnt out  looted  Starbucks.....
> 
> From blm
> We practice empathy. We engage comrades with the intent to learn about and connect with their contexts.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamiel Shaw Sr.
> 
> @real_jamielshaw
> 
> ·
> 
> Jun 16
> 
> When my Son was Murdered I reached out to every so called Black leader in L.A. to get help with the Murder of my son. Every one of them was in the bed with the illegal aliens. BLM and Black Politicians in L.A. only support Black people who were Murdered by the Police, Period
> 
> 
> 
> Jamiel "Jas" Andre Shaw, II (December 22, 1990[2] – March 2, 2008) was a junior at Los Angeles High School. He played football, basketball, baseball, the piano, and ran track. On the morning of his murder, he had participated in a weekend football training program, that prepares top high school football players for college football and for a possible career in the National Football League. Shaw was also being prospected by several colleges, including Rutgers University and Stanford University.[citation needed] Shaw's mother Anita was serving her second tour in Iraq at the time of his death.


Oppressed by whites for 400 years. Doesn't matter about the party affiliation..


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> Oppressed by whites for 400 years. Doesn't matter about the party affiliation..


That 400 years could not include the past 55 years of Affirmative Action discrimination, with whites oppressed by blacks, and white liberal idiots.  You don't get to be beneficiary of racial discrimination, and call yourself "oppressed".


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> What do black people demand ?
> 
> *1. THE AGENDA MUST ADDRESS BLACK PEOPLE AND BLACK PEOPLE ONLY*
> 
> No diversions into non-black issues. Not LGTB. Not minority. Not black and brown.
> 
> Black people have no friends. I can't stand the term _"People Of Color"_
> 
> We not only have to deal white supremacists . But Asians who are anti black. White Latinos who are anti black. Native American who are anti black.
> 
> *2. BLACK SOCIETY'S TOP PRIORITY IS ECONOMIC EMPOWERMENT*
> 
> Black progress is measured in dollars. If black people as a group got more dollars then we are moving in the right direction. No hand picked blk ppl like Oprah. Either we all coming up or we are all going down. The black economic structure needs to be controlled by black ppl. If we are not holders of capital. If we are not able to finance things at an unlimited global and universal level then the system is failing.
> 
> White supremacists may hate us because we are black but they are able to victimise us because we are poor and as long as we remain poor we remain easy victims.
> 
> The wealth of the USA and the western world was built on exploiting black labour and later systematic racism to trap black people into being a never ending labor, consumer and prison class of people. The Homestead Act gave whites free land which they passed down generationally all the while bombing any attempt at black economic empowerment (Black wall street and Tulsa)
> 
> After WW2 Japan was bombed. The USA rebuilt Japan to 20th century specifications and now uses it as one of their puppet states. Japan was given a Marshall plan with clear goals to rebuild it to become an industrial player. The same needs to be done for black business development because white and non black people control the economy of every single black neigbourhood in America.
> 
> *But there is not single white neighbourhood in the world were black ppl control white ppl's economy.*
> 
> Black economic empowerment is the foundation.
> 
> *3. THE TOTAL DISMANTLING OF WHITE SUPREMACY*
> 
> Black people are up against a system that permeates every factor, every facet of black ppl lives.
> 
> Look at how the Japanese were treated after they went to war with the USA. The country was flattened. Not to mention the nuclear fallout which lasted for yrs. But look at them now ? Everyone slobbers and drools over so called Japanese intelligence. They were helped and assisted.
> 
> Look at the Jews. They had the Nuremberg trials. They hunted down anyone who was a nazi. Even today if they find a 101 year old Nazi, they'll make him stand (actually most of em can't even stand) before a trial but look at the Jews today ? Jews are one of the most powerful racial groups on the planet.
> 
> They dismantled white supremacy in Germany in regards to the Jews. That needs to happen to black ppl today. White supremacy must recognised as the ultimate evil meaning that is and criminalised and outlawed. The same way they did in Nazi Germany
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> _"Well erm. Denilson. They didn't totally eradicate racism in Germany"_
> 
> Well give me what the Jews have and we'll make it work.
> 
> *4. WHITE SUPREMACIST AND POLICE VIOLENCE IS A HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATION*
> 
> When other countries shoot their citizens. The USA is quick to call that a human rights violation but when white supremacist do the same to unarmed black ppl then that's proper police procedure and self defence.
> 
> The police are the enforcement arm of white supremacy and law enforcement has been infested by white supremacists and nothing been done to root them out.
> 
> That's why all the madness and rioting on the streets is happening.
> 
> There are white supremacist beat cops, sergeants, captains, police chiefs and prosecutors who are using sheriff departments as havens and nests were white supremacist can be hired to kill black ppl and the white supremacist district attorney will back them up on it.
> 
> White supremacists are terrorists and they should be punished.
> 
> *5. SCHOOLS CAN NO LONGER BE WEAPONIZED AGAINST BLACK CHILDREN*
> 
> Black kids are the targets of racist school teachers and administrators. Their chief form of abuse is to claim that the black child has a learning disability and the only way you can deal with them is to put the child on drugs or in special education. They also play on poverty of many black people by saying _"We'll increase your county check, if you just give jamal this drug_"
> 
> Knowing full well that drugs and special ed increases the black child chances of failing in school, becoming a drop out and ending up in prison.
> 
> In the USA they put prisons where the drop out rates are the highest. And now that you have prisons for profit. They need to make sure they have fresh stock.
> 
> This is all done so that white kids don't have to compete in the global market place with blacks.
> 
> *6. REMOVAL OF THE SYMBOLS SYSTEMATIC RACISM ON PUBLIC GROUNDS*
> 
> Germany has done quite well since WW2 without having statutes of the Nazi's but in the USA white supremacists nazis are on the steps of the courthouses and town squares across the USA. A black person should not have to look at a statue of Robert E Lee or Stonewall Jackson when he enters a court house. because that's a sure sign that he'll get no justice in there.
> 
> Germany has train stations, jet airplanes and freeways. All inventions of the Nazis but Germany doesn't have public statues of Wernher von Braun. They kept the innovations then put those inventors in a Museum.
> 
> *7) MANDATORY PUBLIC AND PRIVATE CONTRACTS RESERVED FOR BLACK BUSINESSES (20%)*
> 
> The reconstitution of the American economic order.
> 
> These entities (Companies) have to do 20% business with black businesses.
> 
> Companies in the USA receive public assistance in the form of tax breaks and EVEN tax credits as well free infrastructure upgrades to make it easier for them to do business. Whenever they build a Walmart or a Whole-foods or whatever, they redo the whole dam inter-section. For a Walmart they put up new traffic lights, new sewage lines, they use millions of blk tax money for white companies.
> 
> But they'll never do that for a black business. Because when black people show up it "_O no !! Thats welfare ! We cant give you nothing_" meanwhile they're given white businesses millions.
> 
> So corporations that want to do business in a city, part of their requirements to get their business licence is at least 20% of their contracts must goto black businesses that are either purely black sole proprietorships or are corporations that are 75% black owned as a condition.
> 
> And if white people can't find black contractor ? Then they're going to have to implement the *CHINA LAW*.
> 
> When the white supremacist came into China they thought that they could run the same game they do on blacks and other non whites but China said _"Wait a minute. Hold your brakes white man. You're not gonna come over here and take it over. You're going to have to enter into contracts with Chinese automotive companies and that's mandatory and you'll share it 50-50 with our own home grown Chinese companies. Your not gonna come here and rape the economy and leave us with nothing "_
> 
> So if a white contractor can find a black contractor. He's gonna be told
> 
> _"Say hello to your new 50-50 black partner Mr white man. Every morning. You're gonna go all over the books with him, all over the plans, all over the numbers, all over the blueprints, all over the procedure"_
> 
> And at the end everybody is gonna know how set up this freeway, this building when it is done.
> 
> And if he doesn't like it he's told. "_OK. Mr White Supremacist contractor. Would you like 50% of the contract ? Or 0% of the contract ?"_
> 
> He'll start acting right.
> 
> If this happened you would see economic earthquakes in 12 months.
> 
> Contacts that go 100% to white businesses needs to be stopped.
> 
> When it comes to building the schools, the parks, who get's the contract ? Not black people and if there no black vendors then programs need to be set up to make sure there are in the future otherwise you don't get the contract (The China Law)
> 
> Black people built the USA but if black kids are growing up seeing white people building this, building that and they see no one in their family building that's gonna condition the brain into thinking "_That's what white people do, that's not for us"_
> 
> New York that's a city with 20% blk population but all you see is whites doing the side walk work and street work and they keep that for themselves.
> 
> And if it's MAJORITY a black city ALL OF THE CONTRACTS SHOULD GO TO A BLACK CONTRACTOR
> 
> When small business have stable contracts with larger companies this enables the smaller business to make long term plans. They can get access to lines of credit.
> 
> Bill Gates wasn't some business marvel.
> 
> He took the idea for windows from Xerox and another guy who did the coding and took to IBM.
> 
> He was able to get a contact from IBM for Windows. He didn't get a job with IBM but he went on to be bigger than IBM. Thats how white wealth is built. Elon Musk is the definition of white privilege he cashed out on paypal so now all he has to do is say "Hey, I got an idea" and rich ppl all over the world show up simply to sponsor his idea. It doesn't matter how crazy his idea is people would pump him so much money that it almost eliminates failure
> 
> Imagine solid black business had that kinda access to wealth ? There'd be an economic revolution in years.
> 
> *8. REPRIATIONS ACROSS THE BOARD.*
> 
> That is the descendants of American slaves. The goal of white supremacist is make black ppl think we are permanent labor class. A never ending consumer class and when you've out lived your usefulness we can use you as live stock for the prisoners.



So, I'm not going to waste my time with that.

You won't get it.  In fact, nothing of what you listed will you ever get.  Nothing.

They'll pretend to give it to you, but you won't.  Not going to happen.

So what are you going to do about it?  Nothing?


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> A white man RESISTS arrest, TAKES cops baton, BEATS both cops with the baton, RUNS, and STEALS the police car. Cops didn’t use MACE, a TASER, or a GUN.
> 
> Yet, cops MURDERED #RayshardBrooks and wypipo out here talking about “he shouldn’t have resited or ran.”
> 
> 
> If Jerry was black. A blaze of gun fire would have ended it all... in seconds
> 
> I’ll go toe to toe with anyone with videos and stories of wypipo resisting arrest and not dying And of unarmed black people being murdered by police.
> 
> When’s the last time you saw a white man choked to death on video by police? I’ll wait.
> 
> When black people dare shoot cops (Not kill) we get a 100 years in shawshank



Except for the fact, that he got away.  It happened so quick, they didn't have time.

But I've watched videos of white people killed by police.  Many of them.


White boy got shot by police.  But according to you, white people are not killed by police.

So... once again you are full of crap.


----------



## Paul Essien

Jailed George Floyd killer not allowed black guards only white guards are on his wing.

They're looking out for ass in jail. White supremacists stay on code at all times


----------



## Paul Essien

NYPD drive round Harlem so people can't sleep


I'm still looking for all these good cops ? 

Meanwhile the police crying in Georgia after they put charges on the cops that killed Rayshard Brooks 

What are you crying about bruh ? Crying because you can't kill blk ppl with impunity ? Murder without reprimand ? Hem you up, destroy your life ? With the aide of the prosecutor ? U crying because you can't choke out blk people ?

Once again. What the fk u crying 4 ?  

How the fk did they let a drunk man (Rayshard Brooks), slip out of their hand, grab the taser from them. That's the past that kill me. 

"_O but...but Paul Essien....but...ya know, he had all that super human negro savage gorilla strength_"

Fk outta here. I could find two 15 year old boys that could have held down Rayshard Brooks.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> NYPD drive round Harlem so people can't sleep
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for all these good cops ?
> 
> Meanwhile the police crying in Georgia after they put charges on the cops that killed Rayshard Brooks
> What are you crying about bruh ? Crying because you can't kill blk ppl with impunity ? Murder without reprimand ? Hem you up, destroy your life ? With the aide of the prosecutor ? U crying because you can't choke out blk people ?
> 
> Once again. What the fk u crying 4 ?
> 
> How the fk did they let a drunk man (Rayshard Brooks), slip out of their hand, grab the taser from them. That's the past that kill me.
> 
> "_O but...but Paul Essien....but...ya know, he had all that super human negro savage gorilla strength_"
> 
> Fk outta here. I could find two 15 year old boys that could have held down Rayshard Brooks.


He didn’t deserve to die but why not obey the cops in the first place? Always too many excuses.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> NYPD drive round Harlem so people can't sleep
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for all these good cops ?
> 
> Meanwhile the police crying in Georgia after they put charges on the cops that killed Rayshard Brooks
> What are you crying about bruh ? Crying because you can't kill blk ppl with impunity ? Murder without reprimand ? Hem you up, destroy your life ? With the aide of the prosecutor ? U crying because you can't choke out blk people ?
> 
> Once again. What the fk u crying 4 ?
> 
> How the fk did they let a drunk man (Rayshard Brooks), slip out of their hand, grab the taser from them. That's the past that kill me.
> 
> "_O but...but Paul Essien....but...ya know, he had all that super human negro savage gorilla strength_"
> 
> Fk outta here. I could find two 15 year old boys that could have held down Rayshard Brooks.


*Positive Police Stories That Will Change Your Mind About Law Enforcement*
By Ashley Brooks on 05/11/2015 




You’ve always been drawn to careers that let you give back to your community and serve others—but your current job doesn’t fit the bill. You want to spend your working years in a career that makes a difference and allows you enough flexibility to spend time with your family. 
You thought a career in law enforcement would be perfect, but the recent run of bad news for police officers has you reconsidering. Despite some recent negative media coverage, police officers go above and beyond the call of duty on a daily basis. They devote their lives to the communities they serve. 
Don’t let yourself be swayed by negative media stories. 
The positive police stories below will give you an idea of the small things you could do each day to help others through a career in law enforcement. 
*Small acts of kindness that make a big difference*
“Police officer” is the answer many young kids give when asked what they want to be when they grow up. Police are real-life superheroes in the eyes of many, thanks to officers like these who go above and beyond their call of duty.
*1. “When No One Showed Up to Autistic Boy’s Birthday Party, Strangers Saved the Day” *
The police in Osceola County, Florida, saved the day for 6-year-old Glenn Buratti when no one came to his birthday party. The sheriff’s office learned of the situation via Facebook, and they made sure Glenn’s birthday was a celebration he’d never forget. 
*2. “Police Officers Take Daughter of Fallen Cop to Father-Daughter Dance”*
Police officers have opportunities to turn bad situations into good during their off-duty time, too. A group of officers from two departments in Arizona proved that when they escorted the daughter of a fallen officer to her school’s father-daughter dance. These officers transformed tragic circumstances into an opportunity to show a young girl that she’s surrounded by support, even in life’s toughest moments. 
*3. “Officers Act of Kindness Helps Shoplifter Out of Difficult Situation”*
London, Ken., officer Justin Roby took action when he learned that a would-be shoplifter was a single father who had fallen on hard times and was stealing formula for his 6-month-old baby. Instead of issuing a citation, Roby purchased the baby formula himself and gifted it to the man. 
*4. “Cop Carries Women with MS Down Stairs”*
Wayne County, Mich., sheriff’s deputy Mark Bennetts swept a Detroit woman off her feet as she stood contemplating her options to get down a long flight of stairs. The woman, who was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis in 2000, asked for Bennetts’ help descending the staircase so he picked her up and delivered her into a waiting car. 
*5. “Police Officer’s Last Act of Kindness Minutes before Death”*
San Diego, Calif., police officer Jeremy Henwood bought lunch for a boy he didn’t know, just minutes before the officer was killed in an unprovoked shooting rampage six blocks from the McDonald’s restaurant. 
*6. “Texas Officer Gives Homeless Man Helping Hand” *
Odessa, Texas, police officer Jeremy Walsh gave a homeless man a pair of boots and a bottle of water after noticing the soles of the man’s shoes were worn completely through. Walsh said he sees the man frequently during his patrols and thought he could use the boots more than himself. 
*7. “Photo of Toronto Cop Mark Borsboom Tying Senior’s Shoes is Touching” *
Toronto, Canada, police officer Mark Borsboom helped a sick, elderly man by tying his shoes for him. The photo went viral after being posted on a private citizen’s Twitter and Instagram pages. 
*8. “California Police Officer Michael Kohr Replaces Little Girl’s Stolen Bike”*
Oxnard, Calif., police officer Michael Kohr replaced a little girl’s stolen bike after her mother filed a tear-filled police report. Kohr surprised the family with the bike and even stuck around to help teach her how to ride it.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> *Positive Police Stories That Will Change Your Mind About Law Enforcement*
> By Ashley Brooks on 05/11/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve always been drawn to careers that let you give back to your community and serve others—but your current job doesn’t fit the bill. You want to spend your working years in a career that makes a difference and allows you enough flexibility to spend time with your family.
> You thought a career in law enforcement would be perfect, but the recent run of bad news for police officers has you reconsidering. Despite some recent negative media coverage, police officers go above and beyond the call of duty on a daily basis. They devote their lives to the communities they serve.
> Don’t let yourself be swayed by negative media stories.
> The positive police stories below will give you an idea of the small things you could do each day to help others through a career in law enforcement.
> *Small acts of kindness that make a big difference*
> “Police officer” is the answer many young kids give when asked what they want to be when they grow up. Police are real-life superheroes in the eyes of many, thanks to officers like these who go above and beyond their call of duty.
> *1. “When No One Showed Up to Autistic Boy’s Birthday Party, Strangers Saved the Day” *
> The police in Osceola County, Florida, saved the day for 6-year-old Glenn Buratti when no one came to his birthday party. The sheriff’s office learned of the situation via Facebook, and they made sure Glenn’s birthday was a celebration he’d never forget.
> *2. “Police Officers Take Daughter of Fallen Cop to Father-Daughter Dance”*
> Police officers have opportunities to turn bad situations into good during their off-duty time, too. A group of officers from two departments in Arizona proved that when they escorted the daughter of a fallen officer to her school’s father-daughter dance. These officers transformed tragic circumstances into an opportunity to show a young girl that she’s surrounded by support, even in life’s toughest moments.
> *3. “Officers Act of Kindness Helps Shoplifter Out of Difficult Situation”*
> London, Ken., officer Justin Roby took action when he learned that a would-be shoplifter was a single father who had fallen on hard times and was stealing formula for his 6-month-old baby. Instead of issuing a citation, Roby purchased the baby formula himself and gifted it to the man.
> *4. “Cop Carries Women with MS Down Stairs”*
> Wayne County, Mich., sheriff’s deputy Mark Bennetts swept a Detroit woman off her feet as she stood contemplating her options to get down a long flight of stairs. The woman, who was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis in 2000, asked for Bennetts’ help descending the staircase so he picked her up and delivered her into a waiting car.
> *5. “Police Officer’s Last Act of Kindness Minutes before Death”*
> San Diego, Calif., police officer Jeremy Henwood bought lunch for a boy he didn’t know, just minutes before the officer was killed in an unprovoked shooting rampage six blocks from the McDonald’s restaurant.
> *6. “Texas Officer Gives Homeless Man Helping Hand” *
> Odessa, Texas, police officer Jeremy Walsh gave a homeless man a pair of boots and a bottle of water after noticing the soles of the man’s shoes were worn completely through. Walsh said he sees the man frequently during his patrols and thought he could use the boots more than himself.
> *7. “Photo of Toronto Cop Mark Borsboom Tying Senior’s Shoes is Touching” *
> Toronto, Canada, police officer Mark Borsboom helped a sick, elderly man by tying his shoes for him. The photo went viral after being posted on a private citizen’s Twitter and Instagram pages.
> *8. “California Police Officer Michael Kohr Replaces Little Girl’s Stolen Bike”*
> Oxnard, Calif., police officer Michael Kohr replaced a little girl’s stolen bike after her mother filed a tear-filled police report. Kohr surprised the family with the bike and even stuck around to help teach her how to ride it.


1) What has any of those stories go to do with punishing white supremacists in law enforcement who kill blk ppl ?

Do you think the protests in America the past few weeks has been about the police not replacing bicyles ? Not showing up to austic boys birthday ? not taken kids to dance ?

If that's what you think then you really are lost. Most were white too. But even if they were all black. Just bcoz someone does good does mean they're good. 

Evil people can do good. I'm sure Adolf Hitler done some good in his life.

I'm sure he lent people money and other good deeds but that doesn't mean he was good.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Positive Police Stories That Will Change Your Mind About Law Enforcement*
> By Ashley Brooks on 05/11/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve always been drawn to careers that let you give back to your community and serve others—but your current job doesn’t fit the bill. You want to spend your working years in a career that makes a difference and allows you enough flexibility to spend time with your family.
> You thought a career in law enforcement would be perfect, but the recent run of bad news for police officers has you reconsidering. Despite some recent negative media coverage, police officers go above and beyond the call of duty on a daily basis. They devote their lives to the communities they serve.
> Don’t let yourself be swayed by negative media stories.
> The positive police stories below will give you an idea of the small things you could do each day to help others through a career in law enforcement.
> *Small acts of kindness that make a big difference*
> “Police officer” is the answer many young kids give when asked what they want to be when they grow up. Police are real-life superheroes in the eyes of many, thanks to officers like these who go above and beyond their call of duty.
> *1. “When No One Showed Up to Autistic Boy’s Birthday Party, Strangers Saved the Day” *
> The police in Osceola County, Florida, saved the day for 6-year-old Glenn Buratti when no one came to his birthday party. The sheriff’s office learned of the situation via Facebook, and they made sure Glenn’s birthday was a celebration he’d never forget.
> *2. “Police Officers Take Daughter of Fallen Cop to Father-Daughter Dance”*
> Police officers have opportunities to turn bad situations into good during their off-duty time, too. A group of officers from two departments in Arizona proved that when they escorted the daughter of a fallen officer to her school’s father-daughter dance. These officers transformed tragic circumstances into an opportunity to show a young girl that she’s surrounded by support, even in life’s toughest moments.
> *3. “Officers Act of Kindness Helps Shoplifter Out of Difficult Situation”*
> London, Ken., officer Justin Roby took action when he learned that a would-be shoplifter was a single father who had fallen on hard times and was stealing formula for his 6-month-old baby. Instead of issuing a citation, Roby purchased the baby formula himself and gifted it to the man.
> *4. “Cop Carries Women with MS Down Stairs”*
> Wayne County, Mich., sheriff’s deputy Mark Bennetts swept a Detroit woman off her feet as she stood contemplating her options to get down a long flight of stairs. The woman, who was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis in 2000, asked for Bennetts’ help descending the staircase so he picked her up and delivered her into a waiting car.
> *5. “Police Officer’s Last Act of Kindness Minutes before Death”*
> San Diego, Calif., police officer Jeremy Henwood bought lunch for a boy he didn’t know, just minutes before the officer was killed in an unprovoked shooting rampage six blocks from the McDonald’s restaurant.
> *6. “Texas Officer Gives Homeless Man Helping Hand” *
> Odessa, Texas, police officer Jeremy Walsh gave a homeless man a pair of boots and a bottle of water after noticing the soles of the man’s shoes were worn completely through. Walsh said he sees the man frequently during his patrols and thought he could use the boots more than himself.
> *7. “Photo of Toronto Cop Mark Borsboom Tying Senior’s Shoes is Touching” *
> Toronto, Canada, police officer Mark Borsboom helped a sick, elderly man by tying his shoes for him. The photo went viral after being posted on a private citizen’s Twitter and Instagram pages.
> *8. “California Police Officer Michael Kohr Replaces Little Girl’s Stolen Bike”*
> Oxnard, Calif., police officer Michael Kohr replaced a little girl’s stolen bike after her mother filed a tear-filled police report. Kohr surprised the family with the bike and even stuck around to help teach her how to ride it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What has any of those stories go to do with punishing white supremacists in law enforcement who kill blk ppl ?
> 
> Do you think the protests in America the past few weeks has been about the police not replacing bicyles ? Not showing up to austic boys birthday ? not taken kids to dance ?
> 
> If that's what you think then you really are lost. Most were white too. But even if they were all black. Just bcoz someone does good does mean they're good.
> 
> Evil people can do good. I'm sure Adolf Hitler done some good in his life.
> 
> I'm sure he lent people money and other good deeds but that doesn't mean he was good.
Click to expand...

Once again, you are shown proof of what you ask for and once again you make excuses. So, you are saying all cops are bad? All white cops? I think any cop who unjustly kills anyone deserves to be punished. You think only white cops who kill blacks deserve to be punished.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
*Once again, you are shown proof of what you ask for and once again you make excuses.*

I have never asked for proof of the police replacing bikes or tying people shoelaces. If anything you have lower opinion of the police than I do. Because you want to give them credit for doing stuff they're supposed to do.

I want to law enforcement cops to punish white supremacist in law enforcement who kill unarmed black people and that to be done on consistent basis.

Most people in your list that the police helped were white.

So yeah, for most whites, police are the helpful folks who get your cat out of the tree, or take you around in their patrol car for fun.

So you're little list ? I already knew. That's why there is no such as _"White Lives Matter"_ because the police already know that white lives matter. So do teachers, doctors, lawyers etc.

MizMolly
_*So, you are saying all cops are bad? All white cops?*_

I'm saying that white supremacist have infiltrated law enforcement

MizMolly
*I think any cop who unjustly kills anyone deserves to be punished. *

And what race in America get's to decide what is and is not an unjust killing ?

MizMolly
*You think only white cops who kill blacks deserve to be punished.*

Stop making straw man arguments


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> *Once again, you are shown proof of what you ask for and once again you make excuses.*
> 
> I have never asked for proof of the police replacing bikes or tying people shoelaces. If anything you have lower opinion of the police than I do. Because you want to give them credit for doing stuff they're supposed to do.
> 
> I want to law enforcement cops to punish white supremacist in law enforcement who kill unarmed black people and that to be done on consistent basis.
> 
> Most people in your list that the police helped were white.
> 
> So yeah, for most whites, police are the helpful folks who get your cat out of the tree, or take you around in their patrol car for fun.
> 
> So you're little list ? I already knew. That's why there is no such as _"White Lives Matter"_ because the police already know that white lives matter. So do teachers, doctors, lawyers etc.
> 
> MizMolly
> _*So, you are saying all cops are bad? All white cops?*_
> 
> I'm saying that white supremacist have infiltrated law enforcement
> 
> MizMolly
> *I think any cop who unjustly kills anyone deserves to be punished. *
> 
> And what race in the America get's to decide what is and is not an unjust killing ?
> 
> MizMolly
> *You think only white cops who kill blacks deserve to be punished.*
> 
> Stop making straw man arguments


You can't answer the last thing honestly. You asked if there were any good cops. I showed there are. You choose to make assumptions about them not being good cops even though they do good deeds. You don't address all cops, just bad white ones. That itself is racist thinking. Bullshit on deciding what is unjust killing. You will argue no matter what is said.


----------



## Paul Essien

This speaks for itself. White supremacist female at Trump rally talks about cancelling.of the Aunt Jemima pancake mix


But the fact is


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> This speaks for itself. White supremacist female at Trump rally talks about cancelling.of the Aunt Jemima pancake mix
> 
> 
> But the fact is


Not Aunt Jemima  picture


----------



## MizMolly

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A white man RESISTS arrest, TAKES cops baton, BEATS both cops with the baton, RUNS, and STEALS the police car. Cops didn’t use MACE, a TASER, or a GUN.
> 
> Yet, cops MURDERED #RayshardBrooks and wypipo out here talking about “he shouldn’t have resited or ran.”
> 
> 
> If Jerry was black. A blaze of gun fire would have ended it all... in seconds
> 
> I’ll go toe to toe with anyone with videos and stories of wypipo resisting arrest and not dying And of unarmed black people being murdered by police.
> 
> When’s the last time you saw a white man choked to death on video by police? I’ll wait.
> 
> When black people dare shoot cops (Not kill) we get a 100 years in shawshank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact, that he got away.  It happened so quick, they didn't have time.
> 
> But I've watched videos of white people killed by police.  Many of them.
> 
> 
> White boy got shot by police.  But according to you, white people are not killed by police.
> 
> So... once again you are full of crap.
Click to expand...

Where was the outrage and rioting? This proves this shit doesn’t just happen to black people.

'You're gonna kill me!': Dallas police body cam footage reveals the final minutes of Tony Timpa's life


----------



## Paul Essien

In Milwaukee many underaged Black girls were reported missing. 

*The police refused to do anything about it. *

The city of Milwaukee has a long history of allowing Black ppl to be victimized by sexual predators, going back to Jeffrey Dahmer

So the Black community in Milwaukee got together, found the girls and rescued them. They then burned down the house of the alleged pedophile who tried to traffic them.


I’m proud of the Black people of Milwaukee who had to do their own community policing to rescue Black children who were victims of of pedo rings.

I'd much rather blk ppl's tax dollars go to those Black people who helped find that girl than the racist Milwaukee Police Department. 

In the video the black women said that the house they burnt down was the house where they traffic underage Black Youth. So if she know that. Why don't the police arrest the people who did it  ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Vaccinations Trials For Covid begin S.Africa and Brazil

The world never gives a fuck about Africa, but all of a sudden Africa must not be left out of vaccine trials ?

But the Keyword is *TRIALS* because that really means _"lets see what happens."_ In some parts of Africa, some people don't have WATER,  but out of nowhere,  they gotta be at the top of the vaccine trial list?

And South Africa and Brazil ? S.Africa is like what Mecca is to Muslims. It's the last place that had open, by law, white supremacy and Brazil has the highest population of black people outside of Africa and they're gonna go to the favelas were black brazilians live, not the rich areas where white Brazillians live.

The white supremacist think they're slick by trying to legitmize it by saying _"The vaccines trials was from Oxford uni"_ like that's supposed to impress people. Fk out my face.

Should be more like this






When you look at COVID maps Africa have the least report of cases yet it's the main target for trial vaccination ?






The white supremacists are openly targeting black people for poisoning, sterlization and death..

A disease that started in China, infected Europeans in droves, but Africa is the testing ground for this vaccine? Yeah right. Next stop?  Detroit.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
Click to expand...

Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.


----------



## Papageorgio

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.




Please tell me what laws the Supreme Court is making?

Please tell me the name of the police officer that killed Trayvon Martin?


----------



## Papageorgio

Paul Essien said:


> This speaks for itself. White supremacist female at Trump rally talks about cancelling.of the Aunt Jemima pancake mix
> 
> 
> But the fact is



This picture was not an original, it was an artists rendition of the picture. It's a 2008 rendition and the woman in the picture is white with her painted on black face. Does Photo Show Aunt Jemima Chained to a Table?

I really don't see the outrage of getting rid of Uncle Ben or Mrs. Butterworth or Aunt Jemima, it won't change my mind in not wanting to eat them. They are highly processed and not good for you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Papageorgio 
*Please tell me what laws the Supreme Court is making?*

I just did in the post.

Papageorgio 
*Please tell me the name of the police officer that killed Trayvon Martin?*

Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism. In fact killing criminal blk ppl is too easy. It's when you kill innocent black ppl that's how you flex your muscles.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Papageorgio
> *Please tell me what laws the Supreme Court is making?*
> 
> I just did in the post.
> 
> Papageorgio
> *Please tell me the name of the police officer that killed Trayvon Martin?*
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism. In fact killing criminal blk ppl is too easy. It's when you kill innocent black ppl that's how you flex your muscles.




So, shut down the police forces. Defund them. If White people and cops are so bad, we see the solution now. 


Dems are in charge of most large cities, where most of you live. So shut it down. What are you/they waiting for?


If you don't, people will think you are just talking shit, that you know is shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

Paul Essien said:


> Papageorgio
> *Please tell me what laws the Supreme Court is making?*
> 
> I just did in the post.
> 
> Papageorgio
> *Please tell me the name of the police officer that killed Trayvon Martin?*
> 
> Killing blk ppl is essential in a system of racism. In fact killing criminal blk ppl is too easy. It's when you kill innocent black ppl that's how you flex your muscles.



Supreme Court doesn’t make laws, they interpret the laws.

So no police were involved in the killing of Martin. A Hispanic minority killed Martin.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
Click to expand...

You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.

I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
Click to expand...





This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.


Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
Click to expand...

Ask most ceos why they buy it.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
Click to expand...

My people? My people are the human race on this planet. I want things to be fair for all future humans. Women, blacks, whites. Fair. Not better for whites just because I happen to be white. What if things were the other way around? I would want fairness. So it’s only fair I want fairness now too


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
Click to expand...

There are lots of smart good black kids who go to my nephews school. It costs my brother $20,000 a year those poor black kids go free.

Do you hear my brother complaining? And he gets it. If you cons don’t then that’s why we need to vote you out of power.

And women are traitors. They benefited most from affirmative action


----------



## badbob85037

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Let this sink in. In 2018 10 unarmed Black men were killed by cops, far from the 'cops are targeting Blacks'. 8 of those criminals tried to grab the officers pistol and got what they were looking for. The other 2 the cops were charged and received prison terms. I cared enough to find out how many unarmed Blacks were killed by cops. So if you really cared why don't you go see how many unarmed Crackers cops killed that year so we can put this 'cops are targeting Blacks' myth behind us.


----------



## Paul Essien

Papageorgio
*Supreme Court doesn’t make laws, they interpret the laws.*

Exactly and laws are interpreted to whites and blacks differently 

Papageorgio 
*So no police were involved in the killing of Martin. A Hispanic minority killed Martin.*

Hispanic is not a race. No police were involved in the killing of Martin ? Zimmerman called the police after he killed Martin. What you talking about ? Of course they were involved.


----------



## Papageorgio

We know


sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
Click to expand...


We all realize that you are one of the incompetent whites that got a job because of white privilege. Thanks for admitting it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Paul Essien said:


> Papageorgio
> *Supreme Court doesn’t make laws, they interpret the laws.*
> 
> Exactly and laws are interpreted to whites and blacks differently
> 
> Papageorgio
> *So no police were involved in the killing of Martin. A Hispanic minority killed Martin.*
> 
> Hispanic is not a race. No police were involved in the killing of Martin ? Zimmerman called the police after he killed Martin. What you talking about ? Of course they were involved.


You are a paranoid idiot. The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different . As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. Blame that on his father Obama.


----------



## Paul Essien

Papageorgio
*You are a paranoid idiot. *

Calm yourself. If you can't conduct yourself like a grown adult then don't write anymore.

Papageorgio
_*The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different .*_

The Dred Scott Supreme Court ruling, which was NEVER overturned is still the law of the land. So the U.S. Supreme Court is partly to blame for the persistent murders of African Americans by police. The Court has enforced the doctrine of qualified immunity, which either prohibits or lessens civil and criminal penalties against cops who murder unarmed African Americans. The prevalence of these murders in the U.S. has risen to the level of torture.

African Americans could file a Human Rights Violations complaint against the U.S., as International leaders considered the U.S. to be a safe country.

The only way to stop this violence is to take collective action which entails stripping the U.S. of its reputation, this “safe country” mythology, and to further show American police are not different from the police in “non-democratic” regimes. Is it not ironic that countries that are considered “non-democratic” are those in which are not ran by White governments ?

Papageorgio
*As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. *

Nothing to do with evidence. It's to do with killing black people in a system of white supremacy and maintaining that.


----------



## Papageorgio

Paul Essien said:


> Papageorgio
> *You are a paranoid idiot. *
> 
> Calm yourself. If you can't conduct yourself like a grown adult then don't write anymore.
> 
> Papageorgio
> _*The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different .*_
> 
> The Dred Scott Supreme Court ruling, which was NEVER overturned is still the law of the land. So the U.S. Supreme Court is partly to blame for the persistent murders of African Americans by police. The Court has enforced the doctrine of qualified immunity, which either prohibits or lessens civil and criminal penalties against cops who murder unarmed African Americans. The prevalence of these murders in the U.S. has risen to the level of torture.
> 
> African Americans could file a Human Rights Violations complaint against the U.S., as International leaders considered the U.S. to be a safe country.
> 
> The only way to stop this violence is to take collective action which entails stripping the U.S. of its reputation, this “safe country” mythology, and to further show American police are not different from the police in “non-democratic” regimes. Is it not ironic that countries that are considered “non-democratic” are those in which are not ran by White governments ?
> 
> Papageorgio
> *As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. *
> 
> Nothing to do with evidence. It's to do with killing black people in a system of white supremacy and maintaining that.



First off, don’t tell me what I can or cannot write. Dred Scott was null and void after the Civil War and is not the law of the land, please.  

Please file a human rights complaint against the United States, it would be progress in ending racism. I never knew the US was a “safe country”, so there is progress. 

You can always move to a non-democratic  government, I prefer our system, which can use improving.

Zimmerman got off because there was no evidence. Did you want Zimmerman convicted because Martin was black?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask most ceos why they buy it.
Click to expand...


We both know why they are "buying it". Because it is the law, and the law is pretty vague when you are in front of a lib judge, so you have to cover your ass.


The question I asked you is, why are you pretending this is something that is just starting, when it has been the law of the land and standard practice for generations?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My people? My people are the human race on this planet. I want things to be fair for all future humans. Women, blacks, whites. Fair. Not better for whites just because I happen to be white. What if things were the other way around? I would want fairness. So it’s only fair I want fairness now too
Click to expand...



I knew you felt that way. My point is that all those employers have been raised in the same environment that created you. 

Thus the pretense that there is racist discrimination in favor of whites, is silly. 


What there is, is a majority of employers who have gone though the same indoctrination process you have, who don't identify as "White" and are looking to "increase diversity" and "fairness to all people" and to cover their asses in case they get sued, 

so the end result is massive discrimination against whites, and you know it.


So, why do you support that? It is not fair to white folks.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are lots of smart good black kids who go to my nephews school. It costs my brother $20,000 a year those poor black kids go free.
> 
> Do you hear my brother complaining? And he gets it. If you cons don’t then that’s why we need to vote you out of power.
> 
> And women are traitors. They benefited most from affirmative action
Click to expand...




Saying he "Gets it" is not an answer. 

You guys, allied with your minority voters, might vote us out. 


And then, that type of thing will just grow and grow unchecked.


What happened to the "Fairness" you were supposed going for?


Your brother has the resources to be discriminated against and still set his child up for success. 


What of all the white parents that don't? They just get fucked, while the resources go to the poor black kids because they are more deserving because of their black skin privilege?


Seely, that is not fair. And, someday, white people are going to stop putting up with it. 


YOu prepared for that day?


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me what laws the Supreme Court is making?
> 
> Please tell me the name of the police officer that killed Trayvon Martin?
Click to expand...

Why are you citing only Trayvon Martin? Especially when there is a shitload of blacks that have been killed by police?


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio
> *You are a paranoid idiot. *
> 
> Calm yourself. If you can't conduct yourself like a grown adult then don't write anymore.
> 
> Papageorgio
> _*The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different .*_
> 
> The Dred Scott Supreme Court ruling, which was NEVER overturned is still the law of the land. So the U.S. Supreme Court is partly to blame for the persistent murders of African Americans by police. The Court has enforced the doctrine of qualified immunity, which either prohibits or lessens civil and criminal penalties against cops who murder unarmed African Americans. The prevalence of these murders in the U.S. has risen to the level of torture.
> 
> African Americans could file a Human Rights Violations complaint against the U.S., as International leaders considered the U.S. to be a safe country.
> 
> The only way to stop this violence is to take collective action which entails stripping the U.S. of its reputation, this “safe country” mythology, and to further show American police are not different from the police in “non-democratic” regimes. Is it not ironic that countries that are considered “non-democratic” are those in which are not ran by White governments ?
> 
> Papageorgio
> *As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. *
> 
> Nothing to do with evidence. It's to do with killing black people in a system of white supremacy and maintaining that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, don’t tell me what I can or cannot write. Dred Scott was null and void after the Civil War and is not the law of the land, please.
> 
> Please file a human rights complaint against the United States, it would be progress in ending racism. I never knew the US was a “safe country”, so there is progress.
> 
> You can always move to a non-democratic  government, I prefer our system, which can use improving.
> 
> Zimmerman got off because there was no evidence. Did you want Zimmerman convicted because Martin was black?
Click to expand...

There was evidence against Zimmerman. The phone call to the police dispatcher who told Zimmerman not to continue following Martin.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Whites (White supremacists) say that COVID vaccines will only work as long as they include black people.
> 
> I'm not surprised. They have history in doing this to blk ppl.
> 
> But blk ppl are supposed to believe that the experiment spoke and said “_Lord I only need Black people_“
> 
> But it's just like clockwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what they'll do they get some self hating black person to be the face of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the old Margaret Sanger technique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it these pharmaceutical companies and "health organisations" (Bill Gates' people) always want to experiment on Black people when blk ppl are only 13% of the population? Why not find some of those model minority Asians to use?
> 
> I wish they try would come at me with a vaccine





Paul Essien said:


> What do black people demand ?
> 
> *1. THE AGENDA MUST ADDRESS BLACK PEOPLE AND BLACK PEOPLE ONLY*
> 
> No diversions into non-black issues. Not LGTB. Not minority. Not black and brown.
> 
> Black people have no friends. I can't stand the term _"People Of Color"_
> 
> We not only have to deal white supremacists . But Asians who are anti black. White Latinos who are anti black. Native American who are anti black.
> 
> *2. BLACK SOCIETY'S TOP PRIORITY IS ECONOMIC EMPOWERMENT*
> 
> Black progress is measured in dollars. If black people as a group got more dollars then we are moving in the right direction. No hand picked blk ppl like Oprah. Either we all coming up or we are all going down. The black economic structure needs to be controlled by black ppl. If we are not holders of capital. If we are not able to finance things at an unlimited global and universal level then the system is failing.
> 
> White supremacists may hate us because we are black but they are able to victimise us because we are poor and as long as we remain poor we remain easy victims.
> 
> The wealth of the USA and the western world was built on exploiting black labour and later systematic racism to trap black people into being a never ending labor, consumer and prison class of people. The Homestead Act gave whites free land which they passed down generationally all the while bombing any attempt at black economic empowerment (Black wall street and Tulsa)
> 
> After WW2 Japan was bombed. The USA rebuilt Japan to 20th century specifications and now uses it as one of their puppet states. Japan was given a Marshall plan with clear goals to rebuild it to become an industrial player. The same needs to be done for black business development because white and non black people control the economy of every single black neigbourhood in America.
> 
> *But there is not single white neighbourhood in the world were black ppl control white ppl's economy.*
> 
> Black economic empowerment is the foundation.
> 
> *3. THE TOTAL DISMANTLING OF WHITE SUPREMACY*
> 
> Black people are up against a system that permeates every factor, every facet of black ppl lives.
> 
> Look at how the Japanese were treated after they went to war with the USA. The country was flattened. Not to mention the nuclear fallout which lasted for yrs. But look at them now ? Everyone slobbers and drools over so called Japanese intelligence. They were helped and assisted.
> 
> Look at the Jews. They had the Nuremberg trials. They hunted down anyone who was a nazi. Even today if they find a 101 year old Nazi, they'll make him stand (actually most of em can't even stand) before a trial but look at the Jews today ? Jews are one of the most powerful racial groups on the planet.
> 
> They dismantled white supremacy in Germany in regards to the Jews. That needs to happen to black ppl today. White supremacy must recognised as the ultimate evil meaning that is and criminalised and outlawed. The same way they did in Nazi Germany
> 
> Questions ?
> 
> _"Well erm. Denilson. They didn't totally eradicate racism in Germany"_
> 
> Well give me what the Jews have and we'll make it work.
> 
> *4. WHITE SUPREMACIST AND POLICE VIOLENCE IS A HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATION*
> 
> When other countries shoot their citizens. The USA is quick to call that a human rights violation but when white supremacist do the same to unarmed black ppl then that's proper police procedure and self defence.
> 
> The police are the enforcement arm of white supremacy and law enforcement has been infested by white supremacists and nothing been done to root them out.
> 
> That's why all the madness and rioting on the streets is happening.
> 
> There are white supremacist beat cops, sergeants, captains, police chiefs and prosecutors who are using sheriff departments as havens and nests were white supremacist can be hired to kill black ppl and the white supremacist district attorney will back them up on it.
> 
> White supremacists are terrorists and they should be punished.
> 
> *5. SCHOOLS CAN NO LONGER BE WEAPONIZED AGAINST BLACK CHILDREN*
> 
> Black kids are the targets of racist school teachers and administrators. Their chief form of abuse is to claim that the black child has a learning disability and the only way you can deal with them is to put the child on drugs or in special education. They also play on poverty of many black people by saying _"We'll increase your county check, if you just give jamal this drug_"
> 
> Knowing full well that drugs and special ed increases the black child chances of failing in school, becoming a drop out and ending up in prison.
> 
> In the USA they put prisons where the drop out rates are the highest. And now that you have prisons for profit. They need to make sure they have fresh stock.
> 
> This is all done so that white kids don't have to compete in the global market place with blacks.
> 
> *6. REMOVAL OF THE SYMBOLS SYSTEMATIC RACISM ON PUBLIC GROUNDS*
> 
> Germany has done quite well since WW2 without having statutes of the Nazi's but in the USA white supremacists nazis are on the steps of the courthouses and town squares across the USA. A black person should not have to look at a statue of Robert E Lee or Stonewall Jackson when he enters a court house. because that's a sure sign that he'll get no justice in there.
> 
> Germany has train stations, jet airplanes and freeways. All inventions of the Nazis but Germany doesn't have public statues of Wernher von Braun. They kept the innovations then put those inventors in a Museum.
> 
> *7) MANDATORY PUBLIC AND PRIVATE CONTRACTS RESERVED FOR BLACK BUSINESSES (20%)*
> 
> The reconstitution of the American economic order.
> 
> These entities (Companies) have to do 20% business with black businesses.
> 
> Companies in the USA receive public assistance in the form of tax breaks and EVEN tax credits as well free infrastructure upgrades to make it easier for them to do business. Whenever they build a Walmart or a Whole-foods or whatever, they redo the whole dam inter-section. For a Walmart they put up new traffic lights, new sewage lines, they use millions of blk tax money for white companies.
> 
> But they'll never do that for a black business. Because when black people show up it "_O no !! Thats welfare ! We cant give you nothing_" meanwhile they're given white businesses millions.
> 
> So corporations that want to do business in a city, part of their requirements to get their business licence is at least 20% of their contracts must goto black businesses that are either purely black sole proprietorships or are corporations that are 75% black owned as a condition.
> 
> And if white people can't find black contractor ? Then they're going to have to implement the *CHINA LAW*.
> 
> When the white supremacist came into China they thought that they could run the same game they do on blacks and other non whites but China said _"Wait a minute. Hold your brakes white man. You're not gonna come over here and take it over. You're going to have to enter into contracts with Chinese automotive companies and that's mandatory and you'll share it 50-50 with our own home grown Chinese companies. Your not gonna come here and rape the economy and leave us with nothing "_
> 
> So if a white contractor can find a black contractor. He's gonna be told
> 
> _"Say hello to your new 50-50 black partner Mr white man. Every morning. You're gonna go all over the books with him, all over the plans, all over the numbers, all over the blueprints, all over the procedure"_
> 
> And at the end everybody is gonna know how set up this freeway, this building when it is done.
> 
> And if he doesn't like it he's told. "_OK. Mr White Supremacist contractor. Would you like 50% of the contract ? Or 0% of the contract ?"_
> 
> He'll start acting right.
> 
> If this happened you would see economic earthquakes in 12 months.
> 
> Contacts that go 100% to white businesses needs to be stopped.
> 
> When it comes to building the schools, the parks, who get's the contract ? Not black people and if there no black vendors then programs need to be set up to make sure there are in the future otherwise you don't get the contract (The China Law)
> 
> Black people built the USA but if black kids are growing up seeing white people building this, building that and they see no one in their family building that's gonna condition the brain into thinking "_That's what white people do, that's not for us"_
> 
> New York that's a city with 20% blk population but all you see is whites doing the side walk work and street work and they keep that for themselves.
> 
> And if it's MAJORITY a black city ALL OF THE CONTRACTS SHOULD GO TO A BLACK CONTRACTOR
> 
> When small business have stable contracts with larger companies this enables the smaller business to make long term plans. They can get access to lines of credit.
> 
> Bill Gates wasn't some business marvel.
> 
> He took the idea for windows from Xerox and another guy who did the coding and took to IBM.
> 
> He was able to get a contact from IBM for Windows. He didn't get a job with IBM but he went on to be bigger than IBM. Thats how white wealth is built. Elon Musk is the definition of white privilege he cashed out on paypal so now all he has to do is say "Hey, I got an idea" and rich ppl all over the world show up simply to sponsor his idea. It doesn't matter how crazy his idea is people would pump him so much money that it almost eliminates failure
> 
> Imagine solid black business had that kinda access to wealth ? There'd be an economic revolution in years.
> 
> *8. REPRIATIONS ACROSS THE BOARD.*
> 
> That is the descendants of American slaves. The goal of white supremacist is make black ppl think we are permanent labor class. A never ending consumer class and when you've out lived your usefulness we can use you as live stock for the prisoners.


You want an example of where all blacks are in charge? Detroit.
Anywhere there's all blacks in charge goes to shit.
The ones in charge fleece the people and it just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me what laws the Supreme Court is making?
> 
> Please tell me the name of the police officer that killed Trayvon Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you citing only Trayvon Martin? Especially when there is a shitload of blacks that have been killed by police?
Click to expand...



To not play your stupid Gish Galloping logical fallacy game. 


We all saw that you could not answer the question. 


Loser.


----------



## IM2

badbob85037 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Let this sink in. In 2018 10 unarmed Black men were killed by cops, far from the 'cops are targeting Blacks'. 8 of those criminals tried to grab the officers pistol and got what they were looking for. The other 2 the cops were charged and received prison terms. I cared enough to find out how many unarmed Blacks were killed by cops. So if you really cared why don't you go see how many unarmed Crackers cops killed that year so we can put this 'cops are targeting Blacks' myth behind us.
Click to expand...

I think the situation in North Carolina debunks your opinion about police targeting blacks.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio
> *You are a paranoid idiot. *
> 
> Calm yourself. If you can't conduct yourself like a grown adult then don't write anymore.
> 
> Papageorgio
> _*The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different .*_
> 
> The Dred Scott Supreme Court ruling, which was NEVER overturned is still the law of the land. So the U.S. Supreme Court is partly to blame for the persistent murders of African Americans by police. The Court has enforced the doctrine of qualified immunity, which either prohibits or lessens civil and criminal penalties against cops who murder unarmed African Americans. The prevalence of these murders in the U.S. has risen to the level of torture.
> 
> African Americans could file a Human Rights Violations complaint against the U.S., as International leaders considered the U.S. to be a safe country.
> 
> The only way to stop this violence is to take collective action which entails stripping the U.S. of its reputation, this “safe country” mythology, and to further show American police are not different from the police in “non-democratic” regimes. Is it not ironic that countries that are considered “non-democratic” are those in which are not ran by White governments ?
> 
> Papageorgio
> *As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. *
> 
> Nothing to do with evidence. It's to do with killing black people in a system of white supremacy and maintaining that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, don’t tell me what I can or cannot write. Dred Scott was null and void after the Civil War and is not the law of the land, please.
> 
> Please file a human rights complaint against the United States, it would be progress in ending racism. I never knew the US was a “safe country”, so there is progress.
> 
> You can always move to a non-democratic  government, I prefer our system, which can use improving.
> 
> Zimmerman got off because there was no evidence. Did you want Zimmerman convicted because Martin was black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was evidence against Zimmerman. The phone call to the police dispatcher who told Zimmerman not to continue following Martin.
Click to expand...



That is evidence that he was reckless.  Only a liar or a retarded fool would claim it was evidence of murder.


You are both.


----------



## Taz

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Black people need to learn how to obey the police and stop resisting because that's when things go badly for them.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me what laws the Supreme Court is making?
> 
> Please tell me the name of the police officer that killed Trayvon Martin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you citing only Trayvon Martin? Especially when there is a shitload of blacks that have been killed by police?
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio
> *You are a paranoid idiot. *
> 
> Calm yourself. If you can't conduct yourself like a grown adult then don't write anymore.
> 
> Papageorgio
> _*The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different .*_
> 
> The Dred Scott Supreme Court ruling, which was NEVER overturned is still the law of the land. So the U.S. Supreme Court is partly to blame for the persistent murders of African Americans by police. The Court has enforced the doctrine of qualified immunity, which either prohibits or lessens civil and criminal penalties against cops who murder unarmed African Americans. The prevalence of these murders in the U.S. has risen to the level of torture.
> 
> African Americans could file a Human Rights Violations complaint against the U.S., as International leaders considered the U.S. to be a safe country.
> 
> The only way to stop this violence is to take collective action which entails stripping the U.S. of its reputation, this “safe country” mythology, and to further show American police are not different from the police in “non-democratic” regimes. Is it not ironic that countries that are considered “non-democratic” are those in which are not ran by White governments ?
> 
> Papageorgio
> *As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. *
> 
> Nothing to do with evidence. It's to do with killing black people in a system of white supremacy and maintaining that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, don’t tell me what I can or cannot write. Dred Scott was null and void after the Civil War and is not the law of the land, please.
> 
> Please file a human rights complaint against the United States, it would be progress in ending racism. I never knew the US was a “safe country”, so there is progress.
> 
> You can always move to a non-democratic  government, I prefer our system, which can use improving.
> 
> Zimmerman got off because there was no evidence. Did you want Zimmerman convicted because Martin was black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was evidence against Zimmerman. The phone call to the police dispatcher who told Zimmerman not to continue following Martin.
Click to expand...


There was not enough evidence to convict him, the state prosecutor didn’t believe there was and was really wanting to nail Zimmerman. Also, the DOJ wanted to get Zimmerman and again, they backed off because the case was weak. I believe Zimmerman is a wanna be cop, with no brain or skill.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio
> *Supreme Court doesn’t make laws, they interpret the laws.*
> 
> Exactly and laws are interpreted to whites and blacks differently
> 
> Papageorgio
> *So no police were involved in the killing of Martin. A Hispanic minority killed Martin.*
> 
> Hispanic is not a race. No police were involved in the killing of Martin ? Zimmerman called the police after he killed Martin. What you talking about ? Of course they were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a paranoid idiot. The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different . As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. Blame that on his father Obama.
Click to expand...

Of course you side with Zimmerman and of course you vote for trump. Racist conservatives


----------



## sealybobo

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to learn how to obey the police and stop resisting because that's when things go badly for them.
Click to expand...

White people misbehavior doesn’t result in a death sentence.

And those cops work for the black people they serve. Can’t do the job quit. Police reform first then good cops will clean up the hoods. The police precincts in the hoods are probably the most corrupt. Serpico


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask most ceos why they buy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know why they are "buying it". Because it is the law, and the law is pretty vague when you are in front of a lib judge, so you have to cover your ass.
> 
> 
> The question I asked you is, why are you pretending this is something that is just starting, when it has been the law of the land and standard practice for generations?
Click to expand...

Ok so what?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio
> *Supreme Court doesn’t make laws, they interpret the laws.*
> 
> Exactly and laws are interpreted to whites and blacks differently
> 
> Papageorgio
> *So no police were involved in the killing of Martin. A Hispanic minority killed Martin.*
> 
> Hispanic is not a race. No police were involved in the killing of Martin ? Zimmerman called the police after he killed Martin. What you talking about ? Of course they were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a paranoid idiot. The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different . As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. Blame that on his father Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you side with Zimmerman and of course you vote for trump. Racist conservatives
Click to expand...


I didn’t side with Zimmerman, there wasn’t enough evidence and even the DOJ under Eric Holder didn’t prosecute and I will vote third party because I won’t vote for incompetent candidates that are over aged good old boy whites, like Trump and Biden. Can you say the same or are you going to vote for a good old boy white guy.
Stereotype much?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My people? My people are the human race on this planet. I want things to be fair for all future humans. Women, blacks, whites. Fair. Not better for whites just because I happen to be white. What if things were the other way around? I would want fairness. So it’s only fair I want fairness now too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you felt that way. My point is that all those employers have been raised in the same environment that created you.
> 
> Thus the pretense that there is racist discrimination in favor of whites, is silly.
> 
> 
> What there is, is a majority of employers who have gone though the same indoctrination process you have, who don't identify as "White" and are looking to "increase diversity" and "fairness to all people" and to cover their asses in case they get sued,
> 
> so the end result is massive discrimination against whites, and you know it.
> 
> 
> So, why do you support that? It is not fair to white folks.
Click to expand...

I’ll give you this. If my brothers company wasn’t he’ll bent on finding a diversity candidate there were 10 other white guys who would have got the job. But instead Maria got the job. So one of those guys didn’t hit the work lottery because the ceo insisted on a black or woman. But the place is all white men.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio
> *Supreme Court doesn’t make laws, they interpret the laws.*
> 
> Exactly and laws are interpreted to whites and blacks differently
> 
> Papageorgio
> *So no police were involved in the killing of Martin. A Hispanic minority killed Martin.*
> 
> Hispanic is not a race. No police were involved in the killing of Martin ? Zimmerman called the police after he killed Martin. What you talking about ? Of course they were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a paranoid idiot. The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different . As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. Blame that on his father Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you side with Zimmerman and of course you vote for trump. Racist conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t side with Zimmerman, there wasn’t enough evidence and even the DOJ under Eric Holder didn’t prosecute and I will vote third party because I won’t vote for incompetent candidates that are over aged good old boy whites, like Trump and Biden. Can you say the same or are you going to vote for a good old boy white guy.
> Stereotype much?
Click to expand...

I’m going to do what is best to get trump out of office.

Do you really want another conservative appointed to the Supreme Court? Then you’re a conservative. Own it


----------



## Taz

sealybobo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to learn how to obey the police and stop resisting because that's when things go badly for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people misbehavior doesn’t result in a death sentence.
> 
> And those cops work for the black people they serve. Can’t do the job quit. Police reform first then good cops will clean up the hoods. The police precincts in the hoods are probably the most corrupt. Serpico
Click to expand...

Every video I’ve ever seen of a black getting hurt or killed by a cop was because he was resisting. They need to learn how to behave with the police.


----------



## Paul Essien

badbob85037 said:


> Let this sink in. In 2018 10 unarmed Black men were killed by cops, far from the 'cops are targeting Blacks'. 8 of those criminals tried to grab the officers pistol and got what they were looking for. The other 2 the cops were charged and received prison terms. I cared enough to find out how many unarmed Blacks were killed by cops. So if you really cared why don't you go see how many unarmed Crackers cops killed that year so we can put this 'cops are targeting Blacks' myth behind us.


Do you think it would sensible for black people to be skeptical about trusting black crime stats from white people ?


----------



## boedicca

Taz said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to learn how to obey the police and stop resisting because that's when things go badly for them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> So, shut down the police forces. Defund them. If White people and cops are so bad, we see the solution now.



Have you had to regularly call upon police because of a significant crime problem where you live?

The answer to this is no. You’re already living under a kind of de-policed reality. And you’re not suffering chaos as a result.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio
> *Supreme Court doesn’t make laws, they interpret the laws.*
> 
> Exactly and laws are interpreted to whites and blacks differently
> 
> Papageorgio
> *So no police were involved in the killing of Martin. A Hispanic minority killed Martin.*
> 
> Hispanic is not a race. No police were involved in the killing of Martin ? Zimmerman called the police after he killed Martin. What you talking about ? Of course they were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a paranoid idiot. The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different . As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. Blame that on his father Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you side with Zimmerman and of course you vote for trump. Racist conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t side with Zimmerman, there wasn’t enough evidence and even the DOJ under Eric Holder didn’t prosecute and I will vote third party because I won’t vote for incompetent candidates that are over aged good old boy whites, like Trump and Biden. Can you say the same or are you going to vote for a good old boy white guy.
> Stereotype much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going to do what is best to get trump out of office.
> 
> Do you really want another conservative appointed to the Supreme Court? Then you’re a conservative. Own it
Click to expand...


I never said I wasn’t a conservative, I’m liberal in some areas and conservative in others. Fiscally I’m a conservative, socially a a liberal. As I have told you time and time again, I don’t consider Trump a conservative, he is more liberal than conservative, he is also a know-it-all, which hurts the country. Biden is an old career politician that pimps for big business. Neither is good for the country and it seems you don’t dispute that, you seem to follow the lesser of two evils mentality. In the end you get evil.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
Click to expand...

How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> badbob85037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let this sink in. In 2018 10 unarmed Black men were killed by cops, far from the 'cops are targeting Blacks'. 8 of those criminals tried to grab the officers pistol and got what they were looking for. The other 2 the cops were charged and received prison terms. I cared enough to find out how many unarmed Blacks were killed by cops. So if you really cared why don't you go see how many unarmed Crackers cops killed that year so we can put this 'cops are targeting Blacks' myth behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would sensible for black people to be skeptical about trusting black crime stats from white people ?
Click to expand...

But if a white person says anything pro black you would be first to believe it. You and IM2 pick and choose which white people you want to believe. If anything isn’t exactly what you want to see or hear, you use the excuse that they are white and not to be believed or trusted.


----------



## Paul Essien

Two black skate boarding youths go to a hospital and were turned away in Louisana. This is a common thing that hospitasl do to black ppl but in this covid area, even more-so. Basically if you're a black person and it's not COVID related, don't go the hospital.

So these two white supremacists females, turned them away and called the police on them for "_tresspassing_" and even worse, the two black men accepted that B.S lie and said "_Okay_" and were waiting for the uber to take them home, (_And you know white people would have raised hell if a hospital dared try to turn them away_)

So the cavalry show up. Handcuffs one and start smacking the other one up, pulling his hair and this is what happened


You have a right to protect yourself. That was an unlawful arrest even though in regards to black people, the white supremacists make up the laws as they go along. Also notice white people *ONLY* start wanting to get involved when they saw the young black man start to get the better of the white supremacist cop

I don't miss that and shame on the his black friend for trying to pulling him off the cop.

But they locked him up and he had a 75 thousand bail. Then of course the white supremacists made a bunch of gofundme to cash in but black people got him out despite the fact white bailsbonds people are always funny when it's black people.

*But the fact this black man did not do 24 hours in jail.*

And so he should.


----------



## IM2

8 White People Who Pointed Guns At Police Officers and Managed Not to Get Killed
					

White guys get arrested; black guys often get shot in similar cases.




					www.alternet.org


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask most ceos why they buy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know why they are "buying it". Because it is the law, and the law is pretty vague when you are in front of a lib judge, so you have to cover your ass.
> 
> 
> The question I asked you is, why are you pretending this is something that is just starting, when it has been the law of the land and standard practice for generations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so what?
Click to expand...




So, why are you claiming "incompetent whites are getting hired while competent blacks are not", when you know that the opposite is the way it is, by law and practice and has been for generations?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not something that is starting to happen. It has been the status quo for generations and you know it.
> 
> 
> Why you supporting a lie that is fucking over your own people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My people? My people are the human race on this planet. I want things to be fair for all future humans. Women, blacks, whites. Fair. Not better for whites just because I happen to be white. What if things were the other way around? I would want fairness. So it’s only fair I want fairness now too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you felt that way. My point is that all those employers have been raised in the same environment that created you.
> 
> Thus the pretense that there is racist discrimination in favor of whites, is silly.
> 
> 
> What there is, is a majority of employers who have gone though the same indoctrination process you have, who don't identify as "White" and are looking to "increase diversity" and "fairness to all people" and to cover their asses in case they get sued,
> 
> so the end result is massive discrimination against whites, and you know it.
> 
> 
> So, why do you support that? It is not fair to white folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll give you this. If my brothers company wasn’t he’ll bent on finding a diversity candidate there were 10 other white guys who would have got the job. But instead Maria got the job. So one of those guys didn’t hit the work lottery because the ceo insisted on a black or woman. But the place is all white men.
Click to expand...



So, you claim to be all about "Fairness". What is fair about all those white guys getting passed over, because of their whites skin?

AND, don't forget, this is not just about VPs. Working class guys, who really need that job, get passed over too. 


I've personally seen a white guy with family passed over to give the promotion to less qualified black candidate.  A big promotion that would have been life changing for that guy's family.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, shut down the police forces. Defund them. If White people and cops are so bad, we see the solution now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had to regularly call upon police because of a significant crime problem where you live?
> 
> The answer to this is no. You’re already living under a kind of de-policed reality. And you’re not suffering chaos as a result.
Click to expand...


So, is your city defunding your police, or is this just talk?


Is "jive talk" still a thing? Or is that archaic now?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.... so you really don't know?
> 
> "60 Minutes" investigates rising violence in Chicago and what's being done to stop it
> 
> The shooting of a knife wielding crazy person in 2014, by the name of Laquan McDonald, resulted in Chicago being a death trap for black people.
> 
> The result of a police officer shooting an armed and dangerous criminal, was wide spread protest, conviction for the cop, tons of new rules on officers, firing of the Superintendent, an accountability task force, 17 officers being recommended for firing, and a department of justice investigation, and months on months of BLM protests.
> 
> So by any measure you, and those like you, won against the white man.  You got those nasty white men out of your area.  You had those bad white men fired, and sent to prison, and investigated.
> 
> And so.... you did 'win'.   The police pulled out.  Left the black areas of town.   And all the deaths, and rapes, and murders, and vandalism, and burglary and muggings, and assaults...... all of it... is due to your "win".
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you asked for it, you demanded it... you got it... and you deserve it.   No excuses.  No blaming the white man for your pain and suffering.
> All you man.   All you.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Two questions
> 
> 1) How does that affect white people ?
> 2) If you have a group of black people who don't commit crime should they should be judged by what you think is going on in Chicago ?
Click to expand...

Yet so many blacks group all white cops together.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect it would to a hate-mongering troll like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't mean anything because even if you do work with blacks.
> 
> I bet you're in superior position to them because you white. I bet you earn more money than them because your white. I bet the people who run the company are white. I bet black people are first fired. I bet whites are the first hired.
> 
> Never mind working with black people some of the biggest white supremacists have been married to black people. There were many whites who supported enslavement and segregation as social systems, and yet, managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people on a case-by-case basis.  The fact that whites may be willing to carve out a few black exceptions means nothing
Click to expand...

You are so judgmental and stereotype whites. What a hypocrite.


----------



## Redcurtain

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


LOW IQ ALERT . Don’t feed facts will reject no matter how hungry


----------



## MizMolly

Yarddog said:


> *OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people.*
> 
> Are you crazy? that is so much crap, I don't know how you can have any credibility. You don't know why someone would kill their X in a jealous rage? WTF color has to do with anything is reserved for the mind of twisted and damaged minds. He may have been older but as an X elite athlete he was more than capable of overpowering
> two people in the dark. Note, she did not just have her throat cut, she was stabbed 4 times in the neck and then nearly decapitated. Thats not the act of your typical murder. Thats the act of someone with an axe to grind.
> Your logic  "*OJ Simpson loved white people too much to kill TWO white people."* is the kind of rudimentary thinking you might find in a 4th or 5th grade class room.


OJ abused Nicole, that is why she left him. OJ was a violent criminal.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying to oneself is probably not a winning strategy so whites like you need to quit doing it.
> So while I am talking about America, that's what you need to address. Because we can discuss the effects of white colonization, but you can't face that either.
> Because of whites we fought 2 world wars. And white foreign policy is responsible for most of the worlds conflicts today. So don't ask dumb questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many wars have blacks fought against other blacks?  Ever heard of Rowanda?
> The scope of your view on the world is limited by your racism.
> 
> Your unstoppable insistence that black people are the victim of whites is exactly why you personally will always be a victim.  Of yourself.
> 
> America has more wealthy blacks than all other nations combined.
> PROVE THAT WRONG.   You can't.  Yet you want nothing more than to destroy the nation that did that for blacks.   What kind of fool destroys his own Golden Goose?
> 
> As I said, first and foremost, you are a victim of yourself.
> 
> Well don't you worry....the destruction of America is WELL underway, and blacks are going to pay a horrendous price for it eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I can since there are over 1 billion Africans and 46 million black Americans.
> 
> Rwanda was not a world war. Whites fought each other in similar wars. And Rwanda was a result of colonization. But like I sad, you can't face that.
> 
> We have been victims of white supremacy. You trying to gaslight doesn't change this truth.
> 
> If the destruction of America is underway, whites will pay the highest price because of what they have done.
Click to expand...

Which whites?


----------



## irosie91

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly
> *Figure out what needs to change.  Changes need to be made so people aren’t killed by cops unless the copS are in danger.*
> 
> What changes need to be made to stop systematic racism in the police ? And the police unlawfully harming or killing black people ?
> [/QUOTE
> Once again, unless the cops are threatened, there is no excuse for murdering the perps. And once again, regardless of skin color, stop committing the crimes that lead to confrontations with cops.
Click to expand...


I cannot imagine why ANYONE would repeat the IDIOT CANARD  that cops have no right to force and even possible or actual deadly force when dealing with a 
criminal resisting arrest UNLESS THE COP, HIMSELF, |
IS IN DANGER.      I got news for you.   Cops are not
charged with protecting themselves.   They are charged with PROTECTING THE PEOPLE.    Your idiot canard STATES   that a cop witnessing a criminal sticking knives into babies------must avoid force in stopping the activity.    More news.     "Armed and dangerous" is enough for me to justify a shot in the back


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, like I said before. You people are dying, and you deserve it.   You are getting what you asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> White Women have lower fertility rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> You put all the races into a pot and mix them up. You'd get a black man or women. The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity. So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> The root of racism is fear, fear of white genetic annihilation. White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And uneasy about it. This unease can be seen in their efforts to constantly project themselves as victims when they are, more times than not, the aggressor. Their attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. The white man’s obsession with creating more weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are not complaining about it. You don't see white people marching down the streets going "black people are violent!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are being intellectual dishonest.
> 
> Whenever black folks do something wrong ?
> 
> *EVERYONE HEARS ABOUT IT*
> 
> If gang violence heats up in America’s inner cities ? Front-page news. Unacceptably high dropout rates ? Yep, you can read all about it. Drugs, crime, out-of-wedlock childbirth? Yes, yes, and more yes
> 
> Whites never tires of bringing negativity when it comes to black people. Local television news make the first 5-10 minutes of each newscast with crime stories and they make sure they're always black.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's black people protesting.... when you guys kill yourselves more than we do.  That's a statistical fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does black commit a crime against black people affect white people ?
Click to expand...

The issue is that you only focus and complain about white on black crime. You rarely see media coverage of black on white crimes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> Two black skate boarding youths go to a hospital and were turned away in Louisana. This is a common thing that hospitasl do to black ppl but in this covid area, even more-so. Basically if you're a black person and it's not COVID related, don't go the hospital.
> 
> So these two white supremacists females, turned them away and called the police on them for "_tresspassing_" and even worse, the two black men accepted that B.S lie and said "_Okay_" and were waiting for the uber to take them home, (_And you know white people would have raised hell if a hospital dared try to turn them away_)
> 
> So the cavalry show up. Handcuffs one and start smacking the other one up, pulling his hair and this is what happened
> 
> 
> You have a right to protect yourself. That was an unlawful arrest even though in regards to black people, the white supremacists make up the laws as they go along. Also notice white people *ONLY* start wanting to get involved when they saw the young black man start to get the better of the white supremacist cop
> 
> I don't miss that and shame on the his black friend for trying to pulling him off the cop.
> 
> But they locked him up and he had a 75 thousand bail. Then of course the white supremacists made a bunch of gofundme to cash in but black people got him out despite the fact white bailsbonds people are always funny when it's black people.
> 
> *But the fact this black man did not do 24 hours in jail.*
> 
> And so he should.



Is there an actual news article on this?


----------



## toobfreak

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect it would to a hate-mongering troll like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't mean anything because even if you do work with blacks.
> 
> I bet you're in superior position to them because you white. I bet you earn more money than them because your white. I bet the people who run the company are white. I bet black people are first fired. I bet whites are the first hired.
> 
> Never mind working with black people some of the biggest white supremacists have been married to black people. There were many whites who supported enslavement and segregation as social systems, and yet, managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people on a case-by-case basis.  The fact that whites may be willing to carve out a few black exceptions means nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so judgmental and stereotype whites. What a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Why even bother reading him?  Just put him on IGNORE.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> You are so judgmental and stereotype whites. What a hypocrite.


White ppl are the most judgemental race on the planet. We did not start the fire. White people did. We don't try to stereotype white people as stupid by writing books about white people to try to prove how stupid they are. We don't stereotype whites as violent by churning out stats to try to prove how violent whites are.

White people are the last ppl on earth to accuse anyone of being judgemental and stereotypical when they have been doing that to blk ppl for the past 400 years.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so judgmental and stereotype whites. What a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> White ppl are the most judgemental race on the planet.
Click to expand...

Yep.  Calling an entire race judgemental as if it is somehow bred into the gene code of Homo Sapiens born north of the equator sure doesn't make you sound judgemental or racist yourself, Paul.


----------



## Paul Essien

toobfreak said:


> Yep.  Calling an entire race judgemental as if it is somehow bred into the gene code of Homo Sapiens born north of the equator sure doesn't make you sound judgemental or racist yourself, Paul.


I didn't say being judgemental was bred into white people. You said that. Not me

I'm saying that white people are the last people on earth to accuse blk people of being judgemental. We would not have racial problems we have if whites weren't so judgemental.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> I didn't say being judgemental was bred into white people. You said that. Not me





Paul Essien said:


> *White* ppl are the most judgemental *race* on the planet.





Paul Essien said:


> I didn't say being judgemental was bred into white people. You said that. Not me





Paul Essien said:


> *White* ppl are the most judgemental *race* on the planet.



Paul you are one fucked up double-talking head-up-the-ass dude.  No sense even speaking with you.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so judgmental and stereotype whites. What a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> White ppl are the most judgemental race on the planet. We did not start the fire. White people did. We don't try to stereotype white people as stupid by writing books about white people to try to prove how stupid they are. We don't stereotype whites as violent by churning out stats to try to prove how violent whites are.
> 
> White people are the last ppl on earth to accuse anyone of being judgemental and stereotypical when they have been doing that to blk ppl for the past 400 years.
Click to expand...

Once again, you group all whites together. If you are judgmental, you sure as hell deserve to be called so. It is not my fault for what other people have said or done. This does not give you free reign to say and do shit just because you are black.  You play your race card so much you are not credible.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Calling an entire race judgemental as if it is somehow bred into the gene code of Homo Sapiens born north of the equator sure doesn't make you sound judgemental or racist yourself, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say being judgemental was bred into white people. You said that. Not me
> 
> I'm saying that white people are the last people on earth to accuse blk people of being judgemental. We would not have racial problems we have if whites weren't so judgemental.
Click to expand...

Racial problems would not be as bad if people like you didn’t judge and accuse whites as a group.


----------



## sealybobo

Taz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to learn how to obey the police and stop resisting because that's when things go badly for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people misbehavior doesn’t result in a death sentence.
> 
> And those cops work for the black people they serve. Can’t do the job quit. Police reform first then good cops will clean up the hoods. The police precincts in the hoods are probably the most corrupt. Serpico
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every video I’ve ever seen of a black getting hurt or killed by a cop was because he was resisting. They need to learn how to behave with the police.
Click to expand...

That’s bullshit. Lots of whites resist and don’t get murdered. Your opinion is racist and ignorant.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
Click to expand...

Your question suggests you don’t get it.

Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?

Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Calling an entire race judgemental as if it is somehow bred into the gene code of Homo Sapiens born north of the equator sure doesn't make you sound judgemental or racist yourself, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say being judgemental was bred into white people. You said that. Not me
> 
> I'm saying that white people are the last people on earth to accuse blk people of being judgemental. We would not have racial problems we have if whites weren't so judgemental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racial problems would not be as bad if people like you didn’t judge and accuse whites as a group.
Click to expand...

And racial problems wouldn’t be so bad if you weren’t constantly taking the other side on these issues.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio
> *Supreme Court doesn’t make laws, they interpret the laws.*
> 
> Exactly and laws are interpreted to whites and blacks differently
> 
> Papageorgio
> *So no police were involved in the killing of Martin. A Hispanic minority killed Martin.*
> 
> Hispanic is not a race. No police were involved in the killing of Martin ? Zimmerman called the police after he killed Martin. What you talking about ? Of course they were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a paranoid idiot. The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different . As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. Blame that on his father Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you side with Zimmerman and of course you vote for trump. Racist conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t side with Zimmerman, there wasn’t enough evidence and even the DOJ under Eric Holder didn’t prosecute and I will vote third party because I won’t vote for incompetent candidates that are over aged good old boy whites, like Trump and Biden. Can you say the same or are you going to vote for a good old boy white guy.
> Stereotype much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going to do what is best to get trump out of office.
> 
> Do you really want another conservative appointed to the Supreme Court? Then you’re a conservative. Own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I wasn’t a conservative, I’m liberal in some areas and conservative in others. Fiscally I’m a conservative, socially a a liberal. As I have told you time and time again, I don’t consider Trump a conservative, he is more liberal than conservative, he is also a know-it-all, which hurts the country. Biden is an old career politician that pimps for big business. Neither is good for the country and it seems you don’t dispute that, you seem to follow the lesser of two evils mentality. In the end you get evil.
Click to expand...

Not this evil. Trump is like lex Luther. And he’s dangerous. Thinks he can get away with anything and why wouldn’t he? He’s been getting away with corruption and cheating for years.

i got news for you stupid. Trump is the big business pimp.

Think about all the scandals. Remember trump got caught cheating on his wife with a porn star when she had a newborn. Did melania leave him? Nope. She said boys will be boys.

Then we found ou trump used campaign money to pay the porn star off. And who went to jail? His lawyer not him.

The democrats built the largest middle class this world has ever seen. Republicans destroyed the middle class. And you went along.

Im just glad you aren’t dumb enough to vote for trump.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio
> *Supreme Court doesn’t make laws, they interpret the laws.*
> 
> Exactly and laws are interpreted to whites and blacks differently
> 
> Papageorgio
> *So no police were involved in the killing of Martin. A Hispanic minority killed Martin.*
> 
> Hispanic is not a race. No police were involved in the killing of Martin ? Zimmerman called the police after he killed Martin. What you talking about ? Of course they were involved.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a paranoid idiot. The Supreme Court didn’t interpret anything different . As far as Martin, the prosecutor, the state prosecutor and the Obama administration didn't have enough evidence to convict The moron Zimmerman and they tried to get him but the dummy got off. Blame that on his father Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you side with Zimmerman and of course you vote for trump. Racist conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t side with Zimmerman, there wasn’t enough evidence and even the DOJ under Eric Holder didn’t prosecute and I will vote third party because I won’t vote for incompetent candidates that are over aged good old boy whites, like Trump and Biden. Can you say the same or are you going to vote for a good old boy white guy.
> Stereotype much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m going to do what is best to get trump out of office.
> 
> Do you really want another conservative appointed to the Supreme Court? Then you’re a conservative. Own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I wasn’t a conservative, I’m liberal in some areas and conservative in others. Fiscally I’m a conservative, socially a a liberal. As I have told you time and time again, I don’t consider Trump a conservative, he is more liberal than conservative, he is also a know-it-all, which hurts the country. Biden is an old career politician that pimps for big business. Neither is good for the country and it seems you don’t dispute that, you seem to follow the lesser of two evils mentality. In the end you get evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not this evil. Trump is like lex Luther. And he’s dangerous. Thinks he can get away with anything and why wouldn’t he? He’s been getting away with corruption and cheating for years.
> 
> i got news for you stupid. Trump is the big business pimp.
> 
> Think about all the scandals. Remember trump got caught cheating on his wife with a porn star when she had a newborn. Did melania leave him? Nope. She said boys will be boys.
> 
> Then we found ou trump used campaign money to pay the porn star off. And who went to jail? His lawyer not him.
> 
> The democrats built the largest middle class this world has ever seen. Republicans destroyed the middle class. And you went along.
> 
> Im just glad you aren’t dumb enough to vote for trump.
Click to expand...


I didn’t say anything about Trump not being in the pocket of big business.

Can you link the quote were his wife said “boys will be boys”? Are you claiming Melania is just like Hillary?

Democrats and the middle class? That’s why Obama closed the gap between the middle class and the rich...Oh wait he didn’t do a damn thing in that regard, in fact it widened at a greater rate. That is why he punished the bankers that set up the 2008 collapse, oh wait, he didn’t do a damn thing and now you are going to be stupid enough to vote for Obama’s VP, who doesn’t know he is running and claims there have 120 million deaths in the United States from the Coronavirus. 

Democrats are in the pocket of big business and you are going to continue to buy in to their BS, my you are an idiot, and I’m sorry for insulting idiots.


----------



## Taz

sealybobo said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people need to learn how to obey the police and stop resisting because that's when things go badly for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people misbehavior doesn’t result in a death sentence.
> 
> And those cops work for the black people they serve. Can’t do the job quit. Police reform first then good cops will clean up the hoods. The police precincts in the hoods are probably the most corrupt. Serpico
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every video I’ve ever seen of a black getting hurt or killed by a cop was because he was resisting. They need to learn how to behave with the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s bullshit. Lots of whites resist and don’t get murdered. Your opinion is racist and ignorant.
Click to expand...

That's irrelevant. The Blacks who got killed were resisting themselves. They should learn to obey the law. Regardless of what White people do.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
Click to expand...

Another person painting with a broad brush. So all white women are the same? No white women are capable of employment based on their knowledge and skills? I have worked my whole life, nothing handed to me. How dare you make ASSumptions. Should I just say white men aren’t really qualified, that they only get the job because they think they are superior?  More ridiculous bullshit.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Calling an entire race judgemental as if it is somehow bred into the gene code of Homo Sapiens born north of the equator sure doesn't make you sound judgemental or racist yourself, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say being judgemental was bred into white people. You said that. Not me
> 
> I'm saying that white people are the last people on earth to accuse blk people of being judgemental. We would not have racial problems we have if whites weren't so judgemental.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racial problems would not be as bad if people like you didn’t judge and accuse whites as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And racial problems wouldn’t be so bad if you weren’t constantly taking the other side on these issues.
Click to expand...

What “other side”?  It’s okay if black people defend their thoughts and beliefs but not whites? I don’t know wtf you mean by your statement. I believe in equality. I believe those guilty should be punished. I don’t give a shit what color your skin is. Being white does not make me the enemy, but some posters think it is okay to degrade me, such as yourself.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
Click to expand...

You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.


----------



## Papageorgio

MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
Click to expand...


I hire the best person for the job. Man, woman, black, white, brown, purple, green, I don’t care. The best person is less headaches down the road. That people still stereotype and care about superficial reasons is beyond me.


----------



## Flash

*The US is becoming South Africa, complete with the Jungle Monkeys going on rampages to kill Whites.*


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.... so you really don't know?
> 
> "60 Minutes" investigates rising violence in Chicago and what's being done to stop it
> 
> The shooting of a knife wielding crazy person in 2014, by the name of Laquan McDonald, resulted in Chicago being a death trap for black people.
> 
> The result of a police officer shooting an armed and dangerous criminal, was wide spread protest, conviction for the cop, tons of new rules on officers, firing of the Superintendent, an accountability task force, 17 officers being recommended for firing, and a department of justice investigation, and months on months of BLM protests.
> 
> So by any measure you, and those like you, won against the white man.  You got those nasty white men out of your area.  You had those bad white men fired, and sent to prison, and investigated.
> 
> And so.... you did 'win'.   The police pulled out.  Left the black areas of town.   And all the deaths, and rapes, and murders, and vandalism, and burglary and muggings, and assaults...... all of it... is due to your "win".
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you asked for it, you demanded it... you got it... and you deserve it.   No excuses.  No blaming the white man for your pain and suffering.
> All you man.   All you.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Two questions
> 
> 1) How does that affect white people ?
> 2) If you have a group of black people who don't commit crime should they should be judged by what you think is going on in Chicago ?
Click to expand...


Well it doesn't affect White people, because White people support the police.  We understand that the reason white neighborhoods are not over run with rape, murder, violence, vandalism, and so on... is only because of the police.

So when we see a white guy, fight with police officers, and get shot.... even if unarmed... we don't go around protesting it.

And this happens constantly.  White guys get shot by police ALL THE TIME.  Include Black police.

We just don't use the black officer shooting a white guy, as an excuse to destroy our neighborhoods.   Because we're good people.   That's why.   We are the good people.  We don't support a bad cause.   We don't defend criminals.

As a Christian, the Bible says in Ecclesiastes 8:3... the Bible warns people "Do not stand up for a bad cause".   The Bible warns in Galatians 6:7, G-d is not mocked.  Whatever you plant, is what you will harvest.

Meaning, if you plant poison ivy, don't be shocked when you end up itching.   If you defend evil, evil will come back on you.

You asked, how does this affect White people... well it doesn't, because we're not doing it.   We're not defending criminals.   We're not chanting defund the police.  We're not trying to kick police out of our communities.

We have a state office, living just 4 doors down from me.  He parks his police car in the driveway.  We all think it's fantastic.   If it were up to me, I'd have half the condos with officers living there, and their cars out front.

Why?  Because I hate crime.

*2.  If you have a group of black people who don't commit crime should they should be judged by what you think is going on in Chicago ?*

If they protest in the streets... yes.   If they chant "we want dead cops", yes.   If they support 'defund the police', yes.

If you stand up for a bad cause.... there will be consequences.   Now i know what you are going to do, you are going to say it's me doing it.

How am I going to judge people I'll never meet, and at this point, no longer care about?   I can't.

I'm just saying, we live in a world governed by the laws of planting and harvesting.   If you plant evil, you will harvest evil.

Even if I said to you "No, they should not be judged at all!"... that doesn't matter.   If they plant evil, stand up for a bad cause, they will reap judgement.   All people will.

I know for myself, that when I have stood up for bad cause, I had judgement.

It's true of everyone.  You will reap a harvest of whatever you plant.  You run around and protest against police, in favor of clear undeniable criminals... you will reap the harvest of what you planted.  It is a fact.


----------



## Andylusion

MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
Click to expand...


Um... no that is not true.   In fact, that is so far beyond not true, I'm not sure talking to you about it is worth the time.

Most jobs in the 1920s, and before, were back breaking manual labor jobs.

You are acting like women were begging their husbands, to go down in the coal mine, and get black lung, and their evil chauvinist husbands were like "No, I'm the only one allowed to have coal dust in my lungs!".

You just made a ridiculous comment.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
Click to expand...

Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.

Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.

So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
Click to expand...

Where do you get that from? Where do I not agree with equality?


----------



## MizMolly

Andylusion said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um... no that is not true.   In fact, that is so far beyond not true, I'm not sure talking to you about it is worth the time.
> 
> Most jobs in the 1920s, and before, were back breaking manual labor jobs.
> 
> You are acting like women were begging their husbands, to go down in the coal mine, and get black lung, and their evil chauvinist husbands were like "No, I'm the only one allowed to have coal dust in my lungs!".
> 
> You just made a ridiculous comment.
Click to expand...

I did not say women wanted all the “man” jobs. I said men kept women from working.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
*Well it doesn't affect White people, because White people support the police. *

White people hate the police. The only reason white people support the police is because they harm black people.

Andylusion
*We understand that the reason white neighborhoods are not over run with rape, murder, violence, vandalism, and so on... is only because of the police.*

Talk sense. Even in places where there are no black people or hardly any (Russia, Other European countries, parts of USA) white people have the same racist attitudes. The biggest rapists on the planet and murderers are white people and the most violent people are and have been white people. Black people have did nothing to white people. So where you get this idea that blk ppl are waiting to murder, rape and commit violent acts towards white people is based on no history you can show me

Andylusion
*So when we see a white guy, fight with police officers, and get shot.... even if unarmed... we don't go around protesting it.*

If the police were killing unarmed white children and white people at the rates they do black ppl, then white people would be blowing up police stations tomorrow.

White people freak out at even 1% of oppression. This coming from a race of people who were getting out on the streets a few months bk angry at not being able to get a hair cut or play golf










In fact white people picked up guns for this. White people thought it was facism when they could plant seeds in their garden

Only people for whom daily life is pretty easy could believe that the closing of bars, gyms, restaurants, and sporting events was a tragedy.

Ya know who _doesn’t_ think that way?

Black people.

Andylusion
*And this happens constantly.  White guys get shot by police ALL THE TIME.  Include Black police.*

There are more whites than blacks in poverty. This was also true during the days of formal segregation and even enslavement. 

What's your point ?

Whatever broad social category you pick will typically have more white folks in it than black people.

But if white people object to white people being harmed by the police then white people need to be as vociferous as black people are and protest about police brutality against white people on the same scale that black people do.

If all people get police brutality then wouldn’t you think that white people should be complaining about the police, rather than complaining about nlack people complaining out the police ?

But the fact is white people will support harsher policies from the police if they’ll hurt black people. White people (Generally) ldon't mind a few white sacrifices *JUST AS LONG* as the police harm black people (Especially young black men)

It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.

Andylusion
*We just don't use the black officer shooting a white guy, as an excuse to destroy our neighborhoods.   Because we're good people.   That's why.*

If white people were good people then we would not have had the racial problems we have had for the last 400 years


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *Well it doesn't affect White people, because White people support the police. *
> 
> White people hate the police. The only reason white people support the police is because they harm black people.
> 
> Andylusion
> *We understand that the reason white neighborhoods are not over run with rape, murder, violence, vandalism, and so on... is only because of the police.*
> 
> Talk sense. Even in places where there are no black people or hardly any (Russia, Other European countries, parts of USA) white people have the same racist attitudes. The biggest rapists on the planet and murderers are white people and the most violent people are and have been white people. Black people have did nothing to white people. So where you get this idea that blk ppl are waiting to murder, rape and commit violent acts towards white people is based on no history you can show me
> 
> Andylusion
> *So when we see a white guy, fight with police officers, and get shot.... even if unarmed... we don't go around protesting it.*
> 
> If the police were killing unarmed white children and white people at the rates they do black ppl, then white people would be blowing up police stations tomorrow.
> 
> White people freak out at even 1% of oppression. This coming from a race of people who were getting out on the streets a few months bk angry at not being able to get a hair cut or play golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact white people picked up guns for this. White people thought it was facism when they could plant seeds in their garden
> 
> Only people for whom daily life is pretty easy could believe that the closing of bars, gyms, restaurants, and sporting events was a tragedy.
> 
> Ya know who _doesn’t_ think that way?
> 
> Black people.
> 
> Andylusion
> *And this happens constantly.  White guys get shot by police ALL THE TIME.  Include Black police.*
> 
> There are more whites than blacks in poverty. This was also true during the days of formal segregation and even enslavement.
> 
> What's your point ?
> 
> Whatever broad social category you pick will typically have more white folks in it than black people.
> 
> But if white people object to white people being harmed by the police then white people need to be as vociferous as black people are and protest about police brutality against white people on the same scale that black people do.
> 
> If all people get police brutality then wouldn’t you think that white people should be complaining about the police, rather than complaining about nlack people complaining out the police ?
> 
> But the fact is white people will support harsher policies from the police if they’ll hurt black people. White people (Generally) ldon't mind a few white sacrifices *JUST AS LONG* as the police harm black people (Especially young black men)
> 
> It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> 
> Andylusion
> *We just don't use the black officer shooting a white guy, as an excuse to destroy our neighborhoods.   Because we're good people.   That's why.*
> 
> If white people were good people then we would not have had the racial problems we have had for the last 400 years



*White people hate the police. The only reason white people support the police is because they harm black people.*

False on both accounts.
78% of whites said police did a good job of fighting crime.  75% said they treated race equally.

There is no evidence that Whites actually want Blacks to be harmed.  Again, if we did... you wouldn't be here.  We out numbers you by a massive numbers, and we have the guns, the police, the military, the national guard.  If we really wanted to kill all the blacks, you would all be dead by now. 

*Black people have did nothing to white people.*

Again, historically untrue.  There were more white slaves in North Africa, than Black slaves in the United States, and by wide margin.  In fact, some north African countries still have slaves even to this very day.
*
The biggest rapists on the planet and murderers are white people and the most violent people are and have been white people.*

If you actually believe that, and believe it won't change, and it certainly is getting worse now, than it was before Obama.....

Then why are you still here?  Why not go to one of your peaceful Black dominated countries?
There's a plane leaving for Africa every single day.

So why not hop on a plane, and leave?   I'm being dead honest.  You can't hurt us.  And yet you seem to be unhappy and miserable.  So why not leave?  If whites are so terrible, there are plenty of countries that are almost entirely black, and you can go there.

If it is so terrible here, go there.  Because honestly, you are not changing anyone's mind, you can't hurt us, you can't stop us, nothing you do will make the slightest difference in the long run, and yet you don't seem happy how you are.   Africa is calling your name.  Go move there.

Why not do that?  Put your money where your mouth is, and take some action.

*If white people were good people then we would not have had the racial problems we have had for the last 400 years*

Rwanda?   If Blacks were good people, then we would not have seen the racial problems they have had for the last 400 years.

Again, the Bible says ALL PEOPLE... are flawed.  There are no inherently good people.  And I never suggested me, or any other white person was perfect.

Look, I was originally planning to respond to every single bonkers claim you made, but... why.   You don't care about the truth, or you wouldn't be saying goofy stuff like that.

So moving on....


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion 
*I'm being dead honest.  You can't hurt us.*

I'm not interested in hurting white people. We could easily hurt whites if we wanted to. Considering that whites are in far greater numbers.

Just as in the Nat Turner's rebellion of 1831 what you say brings to the surface deep seated white fear of the other. That maybe one day, bottom rail will be on top this time.

It may be why you don’t see many dead white people in the news. Whites just can’t bear to see harm come to themselves. It's why white people needed therapy after the Channon Newson case

White skin is protected by centuries of privilege; hence if white skin harmed in any context is simply unbearable for whites. 

Black existence hurts you.

Whites never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti.

You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. That hurts you. If whites were placed in our situation you would have died off centuries ago. That hurts you.

And you look around and see that white skin is a recessive trait the world over, that indeed you are the odd ones on the planet in terms of pigmentation. You see black people excelling in any arena where we are given full and equal opportunity (not enough arenas, to be sure, but still); 

And then you ask yourself "Why can’t black people just die?" 

How is it possible that we are still here? But we can't hurt you. You're hurting already. 

Andylusion 
*False on both accounts.
78% of whites said police did a good job of fighting crime. *

That means that most white people are happy with the police harming black people.

Andylusion 
*75% said they treated race equally.*

White people said that was not a racism problem 55 years ago. Look at any Gallup poll from 1960's

So I don't really listen to white people judgements on racism when they say stuff like that.

Andylusion 
*There is no evidence that Whites actually want Blacks to be harmed.  *

We would not have the racial problems we have if that was case. 

Andylusion 
*Again, if we did... you wouldn't be here*

White people are never gonna to try to wipe black people out. 

What's the point in having a system of white supremacy if there is no one whites can feel superior to ?

If there were no black folks around, whites would have no one to blame but yourselves 
for the crime that occurred; no one to blame but yourselves when u didn’t get the job you wanted. White people need black people, especially in a inferior role, as a way to build yourselves up, and provide you a sense of self-worth you otherwise lack.

And even if it did come to "race war" you gotta deal with the fact

Andylusion 
*We out numbers you by a massive numbers, and we have the guns, the police, the military, the national guard.  If we really wanted to kill all the blacks, you would all be dead by now.*

USA had all that in Nam but still got there asses kicked.

There is no shortage black people in the military and police an I'm pretty sure they are not gonna be on the white supremacist fighting for blacks to be wiped out.

Yes white supremacists have always joined the military, to learn to fight in their little Rahowa thing. The flipside to that, is if they do start up their race war, you'll find there's a lot of black peoplel who've had that same training, as well as combat experience.

Also even if white supremacists can convince large numbers of whites to agree with some of their basic arguments about so-called reverse discrimination, the revulsion to genocidal movements would immediately sink you.

But good luck on trying to convince the millions of white people the world over who have protested against racism in the USA, that the plan is to wipe out black people

This is 2020. Not 1820. Most people have access to guns. White Cops and white people are cautious around unarmed black men. Imagined how they'd feel when black people are armed ? We are already doing the 2nd amendment thing.

How many white people are really brave enough to go to the hood and really have it out ?

This is 2020. Not 1820. Most ppl have access to guns. 

Bk in the day white people systematically disarmarmed of black men in the US after the Civil War to make the African-American community especially vulnerable to white mob violence, racial pogroms, and ethnic cleansing. Even allowing for that fact, there was always resistance.

You will always be faced with mass resistance. Not only from black people. But even from your own people.

Plenty of innocents will be massacred, families wiped out, communities looted and burnt.

This is not an easy win. 

Andylusion 
*Again, historically untrue.  There were more white slaves in North Africa, than Black slaves in the United States, and by wide margin.  In fact, some north African countries still have slaves even to this very day.*

So now that you think black people have done bad, then North Africa was full of blacks there. But when talking about Egypt, which is also in Africa and they done good, now there were no blacks there.

Andylusion 
*Then why are you still here?  Why not go to one of your peaceful Black dominated countries?
There's a plane leaving for Africa every single day.So why not hop on a plane, and leave?*

Black people built America. 

Secondly name a black country on this planet that is not controlled by white supremacy ?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *Well it doesn't affect White people, because White people support the police. *
> 
> White people hate the police. The only reason white people support the police is because they harm black people.
> 
> Andylusion
> *We understand that the reason white neighborhoods are not over run with rape, murder, violence, vandalism, and so on... is only because of the police.*
> 
> Talk sense. Even in places where there are no black people or hardly any (Russia, Other European countries, parts of USA) white people have the same racist attitudes. The biggest rapists on the planet and murderers are white people and the most violent people are and have been white people. Black people have did nothing to white people. So where you get this idea that blk ppl are waiting to murder, rape and commit violent acts towards white people is based on no history you can show me
> 
> Andylusion
> *So when we see a white guy, fight with police officers, and get shot.... even if unarmed... we don't go around protesting it.*
> 
> If the police were killing unarmed white children and white people at the rates they do black ppl, then white people would be blowing up police stations tomorrow.
> 
> White people freak out at even 1% of oppression. This coming from a race of people who were getting out on the streets a few months bk angry at not being able to get a hair cut or play golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact white people picked up guns for this. White people thought it was facism when they could plant seeds in their garden
> 
> Only people for whom daily life is pretty easy could believe that the closing of bars, gyms, restaurants, and sporting events was a tragedy.
> 
> Ya know who _doesn’t_ think that way?
> 
> Black people.
> 
> Andylusion
> *And this happens constantly.  White guys get shot by police ALL THE TIME.  Include Black police.*
> 
> There are more whites than blacks in poverty. This was also true during the days of formal segregation and even enslavement.
> 
> What's your point ?
> 
> Whatever broad social category you pick will typically have more white folks in it than black people.
> 
> But if white people object to white people being harmed by the police then white people need to be as vociferous as black people are and protest about police brutality against white people on the same scale that black people do.
> 
> If all people get police brutality then wouldn’t you think that white people should be complaining about the police, rather than complaining about nlack people complaining out the police ?
> 
> But the fact is white people will support harsher policies from the police if they’ll hurt black people. White people (Generally) ldon't mind a few white sacrifices *JUST AS LONG* as the police harm black people (Especially young black men)
> 
> It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> 
> Andylusion
> *We just don't use the black officer shooting a white guy, as an excuse to destroy our neighborhoods.   Because we're good people.   That's why.*
> 
> If white people were good people then we would not have had the racial problems we have had for the last 400 years


You either purposely lie or are very delusional. White people like police because they hurt black people? You lost what few brain cells you pretended to have.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *I'm being dead honest.  You can't hurt us.*
> 
> I'm not interested in hurting white people. We could easily hurt whites if we wanted to. Considering that whites are in far greater numbers.
> 
> Just as in the Nat Turner's rebellion of 1831 what you say brings to the surface deep seated white fear of the other. That maybe one day, bottom rail will be on top this time.
> 
> It may be why you don’t see many dead white people in the news. Whites just can’t bear to see harm come to themselves. It's why white people needed therapy after the Channon Newson case
> 
> White skin is protected by centuries of privilege; hence if white skin harmed in any context is simply unbearable for whites.
> 
> Black existence hurts you.
> 
> Whites never expected us to last _this_ long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti.
> 
> You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. That hurts you. If whites were placed in our situation you would have died off centuries ago. That hurts you.
> 
> And you look around and see that white skin is a recessive trait the world over, that indeed you are the odd ones on the planet in terms of pigmentation. You see black people excelling in any arena where we are given full and equal opportunity (not enough arenas, to be sure, but still);
> 
> And then you ask yourself "Why can’t black people just die?"
> 
> How is it possible that we are still here? But we can't hurt you. You're hurting already.
> 
> Andylusion
> *False on both accounts.
> 78% of whites said police did a good job of fighting crime. *
> 
> That means that most white people are happy with the police harming black people.
> 
> Andylusion
> *75% said they treated race equally.*
> 
> White people said that was not a racism problem 55 years ago. Look at any Gallup poll from 1960's
> 
> So I don't really listen to white people judgements on racism when they say stuff like that.
> 
> Andylusion
> *There is no evidence that Whites actually want Blacks to be harmed.  *
> 
> We would not have the racial problems we have if that was case.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Again, if we did... you wouldn't be here*
> 
> White people are never gonna to try to wipe black people out.
> 
> What's the point in having a system of white supremacy if there is no one whites can feel superior to ?
> 
> If there were no black folks around, whites would have no one to blame but yourselves
> for the crime that occurred; no one to blame but yourselves when u didn’t get the job you wanted. White people need black people, especially in a inferior role, as a way to build yourselves up, and provide you a sense of self-worth you otherwise lack.
> 
> And even if it did come to "race war" you gotta deal with the fact
> 
> Andylusion
> *We out numbers you by a massive numbers, and we have the guns, the police, the military, the national guard.  If we really wanted to kill all the blacks, you would all be dead by now.*
> 
> USA had all that in Nam but still got there asses kicked.
> 
> There is no shortage black people in the military and police an I'm pretty sure they are not gonna be on the white supremacist fighting for blacks to be wiped out.
> 
> Yes white supremacists have always joined the military, to learn to fight in their little Rahowa thing. The flipside to that, is if they do start up their race war, you'll find there's a lot of black peoplel who've had that same training, as well as combat experience.
> 
> Also even if white supremacists can convince large numbers of whites to agree with some of their basic arguments about so-called reverse discrimination, the revulsion to genocidal movements would immediately sink you.
> 
> But good luck on trying to convince the millions of white people the world over who have protested against racism in the USA, that the plan is to wipe out black people
> 
> This is 2020. Not 1820. Most people have access to guns. White Cops and white people are cautious around unarmed black men. Imagined how they'd feel when black people are armed ? We are already doing the 2nd amendment thing.
> 
> How many white people are really brave enough to go to the hood and really have it out ?
> 
> This is 2020. Not 1820. Most ppl have access to guns.
> 
> Bk in the day white people systematically disarmarmed of black men in the US after the Civil War to make the African-American community especially vulnerable to white mob violence, racial pogroms, and ethnic cleansing. Even allowing for that fact, there was always resistance.
> 
> You will always be faced with mass resistance. Not only from black people. But even from your own people.
> 
> Plenty of innocents will be massacred, families wiped out, communities looted and burnt.
> 
> This is not an easy win.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Again, historically untrue.  There were more white slaves in North Africa, than Black slaves in the United States, and by wide margin.  In fact, some north African countries still have slaves even to this very day.*
> 
> So now that you think black people have done bad, then North Africa was full of blacks there. But when talking about Egypt, which is also in Africa and they done good, now there were no blacks there.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Then why are you still here?  Why not go to one of your peaceful Black dominated countries?
> There's a plane leaving for Africa every single day.So why not hop on a plane, and leave?*
> 
> Black people built America.
> 
> Secondly name a black country on this planet that is not controlled by white supremacy ?



*It may be why you don’t see many dead white people in the news. Whites just can’t bear to see harm come to themselves.*

Ridiculous.  Dead whites are in the news all the time.  You people just don't care unless it fits with your agenda.

*White skin is protected by centuries of privilege; hence if white skin harmed in any context is simply unbearable for whites.*

False.

*We would not have the racial problems we have if that was case.*

We have racial problems, because you have an agenda that requires racial problems exist.

In the 90s and 2000s, racial tension was so low, it didn't show up in people's lists of important topics in elections.  That includes blacks.   There is no systemic racism, or least wasn't any until those on your side made it an issue.

As soon as Obama became president, and used race to bait and accuse everyone who disagreed with him on anything, racial tensions became a huge problem, races hating groups rebounded from a 50 year low, and everything we have today, is due to that.

Bottom line is, Obama created a racial problem, that has gotten hundreds of blacks killed, for political benefit.

All on you guys.  You did all of this.

*So now that you think black people have done bad, then North Africa was full of blacks there. But when talking about Egypt, which is also in Africa and they done good, now there were no blacks there.*

Egypt?   No.  The entire northern half of Africa had thousands, if not millions of white slaves.  Not just Egypt.  Go learn some history.

Actually it's not even history. White slaves exist right now.

*Black people built America.*

Nope.  You are full of crap.  Very few Americans had slaves.  Most of what we have today, existed because Europeans came here, became American and built this country.  You are wrong.

*Secondly name a black country on this planet that is not controlled by white supremacy?*

By asking this question, you have revealed yourself too ignorant to be commenting on this topic.

And if there are none, then isn't that proof that black people are inferior?   Really?  You guys can't even control one country on the entire face of the Earth?  You are that pathetic?

I don't believe you.  There are plenty of black governed countries.

That's just you making excuses to refuse to back your own words with actions.


----------



## Andylusion

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion
> *Well it doesn't affect White people, because White people support the police. *
> 
> White people hate the police. The only reason white people support the police is because they harm black people.
> 
> Andylusion
> *We understand that the reason white neighborhoods are not over run with rape, murder, violence, vandalism, and so on... is only because of the police.*
> 
> Talk sense. Even in places where there are no black people or hardly any (Russia, Other European countries, parts of USA) white people have the same racist attitudes. The biggest rapists on the planet and murderers are white people and the most violent people are and have been white people. Black people have did nothing to white people. So where you get this idea that blk ppl are waiting to murder, rape and commit violent acts towards white people is based on no history you can show me
> 
> Andylusion
> *So when we see a white guy, fight with police officers, and get shot.... even if unarmed... we don't go around protesting it.*
> 
> If the police were killing unarmed white children and white people at the rates they do black ppl, then white people would be blowing up police stations tomorrow.
> 
> White people freak out at even 1% of oppression. This coming from a race of people who were getting out on the streets a few months bk angry at not being able to get a hair cut or play golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact white people picked up guns for this. White people thought it was facism when they could plant seeds in their garden
> 
> Only people for whom daily life is pretty easy could believe that the closing of bars, gyms, restaurants, and sporting events was a tragedy.
> 
> Ya know who _doesn’t_ think that way?
> 
> Black people.
> 
> Andylusion
> *And this happens constantly.  White guys get shot by police ALL THE TIME.  Include Black police.*
> 
> There are more whites than blacks in poverty. This was also true during the days of formal segregation and even enslavement.
> 
> What's your point ?
> 
> Whatever broad social category you pick will typically have more white folks in it than black people.
> 
> But if white people object to white people being harmed by the police then white people need to be as vociferous as black people are and protest about police brutality against white people on the same scale that black people do.
> 
> If all people get police brutality then wouldn’t you think that white people should be complaining about the police, rather than complaining about nlack people complaining out the police ?
> 
> But the fact is white people will support harsher policies from the police if they’ll hurt black people. White people (Generally) ldon't mind a few white sacrifices *JUST AS LONG* as the police harm black people (Especially young black men)
> 
> It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> 
> Andylusion
> *We just don't use the black officer shooting a white guy, as an excuse to destroy our neighborhoods.   Because we're good people.   That's why.*
> 
> If white people were good people then we would not have had the racial problems we have had for the last 400 years
> 
> 
> 
> You either purposely lie or are very delusional. White people like police because they hurt black people? You lost what few brain cells you pretended to have.
Click to expand...


He is literally a parrot of his white overlords.   He is just repeating what his masters have brainwashed him to say.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion 
*And if there are none, then isn't that proof that black people are inferior?   *

No. It's proof that black people don't think like whites or should I say white supremacists,
We don't see it as an act of superiority being able to kill white people, to go into white countries and put the white people of that nation under our heel and starve white people and poison them.

If you think that's acting superior then that's on you.

Gunpowder changed the game.

Marco Polo brought it back to Europe and whites started using it to kill people with.

This is the difference. White ppl have got something going for them that other  black people don't have to the same extent.

Whites love to kill. We didn't take warfare seriously enough. Because black people don't think like whites.

As a kid my father used to take me to a farm and I'd watch white people when they shoot a pheasant. When you'd shoot something, you'dgo crazy, like you were really getting your kicks.

They never defeated the African armies until they got gunpowder. Then with their gunpowder, they came in. And that suited the white man cowardly nature bcoz anyone can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him and whites used it, and took over the world, with that gunpowder. 

Andylusion 
*Really?  You guys can't even control one country on the entire face of the Earth?  *

Name a black countries that the white supremacist is not controlling ?

It’s the scorched earth shit. They (the white supremacist) fk up the water over in African countries. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.

The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without congolese coltan

And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans. 






Who controls Coltan deposits over there ? Apple (The biggest company in the world)

Africa has the biggest stores of

Gold and diamonds
Oil
Cocoa
Timber
Not to mention Iron, Platinum, Uranium, Chromium. Even Cement is exported from Egypt and Morocco. Also Africa is one of the most diverse geological continents.

And then the World bank gives out credits to African countries. So the African countries are held hostage through debt. The debt payback is done by getting more resources at low prices. Meanwhile local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks.

The debt relief comes with a price. The African resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.

Another by-product the west is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get positive votes at the next UN assembly. Any African who goes against it ? They threaten the local authorities to pull their funds out or threaten them to initiate another government turnover.

White supremacist don’t want Africans or black countries in charge of their own destiny.

Look at what happens to Africans who have tried ? Colonel Gaddifi was trying to create a central African bank and an African communication network. Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So he had to be killed.

Robert Mugabe trying to return the land back to Africans in Zimbabwe. Julius Malema in S.Africa doing the same.

Black people in Africa had to fight a long civil war for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.

Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.

Andylusion 
*I don't believe you.  There are plenty of black governed countries.*

And the white supremacist get's to decide who governs in that black countries or they make sure that black person who governs in that black country is going to serve their wishes.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *And if there are none, then isn't that proof that black people are inferior?   *
> 
> No. It's proof that black people don't think like whites or should I say white supremacists,
> We don't see it as an act of superiority being able to kill white people, to go into white countries and put the white people of that nation under our heel and starve white people and poison them.
> 
> If you think that's acting superior then that's on you.
> 
> Gunpowder changed the game.
> 
> Marco Polo brought it back to Europe and whites started using it to kill people with.
> 
> This is the difference. White ppl have got something going for them that other  black people don't have to the same extent.
> 
> Whites love to kill. We didn't take warfare seriously enough. Because black people don't think like whites.
> 
> As a kid my father used to take me to a farm and I'd watch white people when they shoot a pheasant. When you'd shoot something, you'dgo crazy, like you were really getting your kicks.
> 
> They never defeated the African armies until they got gunpowder. Then with their gunpowder, they came in. And that suited the white man cowardly nature bcoz anyone can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him and whites used it, and took over the world, with that gunpowder.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Really?  You guys can't even control one country on the entire face of the Earth?  *
> 
> Name a black countries that the white supremacist is not controlling ?
> 
> It’s the scorched earth shit. They (the white supremacist) fk up the water over in African countries. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.
> 
> The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without congolese coltan
> 
> And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who controls Coltan deposits over there ? Apple (The biggest company in the world)
> 
> Africa has the biggest stores of
> 
> Gold and diamonds
> Oil
> Cocoa
> Timber
> Not to mention Iron, Platinum, Uranium, Chromium. Even Cement is exported from Egypt and Morocco. Also Africa is one of the most diverse geological continents.
> 
> And then the World bank gives out credits to African countries. So the African countries are held hostage through debt. The debt payback is done by getting more resources at low prices. Meanwhile local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks.
> 
> The debt relief comes with a price. The African resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.
> 
> Another by-product the west is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get positive votes at the next UN assembly. Any African who goes against it ? They threaten the local authorities to pull their funds out or threaten them to initiate another government turnover.
> 
> White supremacist don’t want Africans or black countries in charge of their own destiny.
> 
> Look at what happens to Africans who have tried ? Colonel Gaddifi was trying to create a central African bank and an African communication network. Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So he had to be killed.
> 
> Robert Mugabe trying to return the land back to Africans in Zimbabwe. Julius Malema in S.Africa doing the same.
> 
> Black people in Africa had to fight a long civil war for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> Andylusion
> *I don't believe you.  There are plenty of black governed countries.*
> 
> And the white supremacist get's to decide who governs in that black countries or they make sure that black person who governs in that black country is going to serve their wishes.


Your problem is that sub-Saharan Africa is the world's biggest shithole inhabited by the stupidest of people. That is something you can't blame on others no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *And if there are none, then isn't that proof that black people are inferior?   *
> 
> No. It's proof that black people don't think like whites or should I say white supremacists,
> We don't see it as an act of superiority being able to kill white people, to go into white countries and put the white people of that nation under our heel and starve white people and poison them.
> 
> If you think that's acting superior then that's on you.
> 
> Gunpowder changed the game.
> 
> Marco Polo brought it back to Europe and whites started using it to kill people with.
> 
> This is the difference. White ppl have got something going for them that other  black people don't have to the same extent.
> 
> Whites love to kill. We didn't take warfare seriously enough. Because black people don't think like whites.
> 
> As a kid my father used to take me to a farm and I'd watch white people when they shoot a pheasant. When you'd shoot something, you'dgo crazy, like you were really getting your kicks.
> 
> They never defeated the African armies until they got gunpowder. Then with their gunpowder, they came in. And that suited the white man cowardly nature bcoz anyone can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him and whites used it, and took over the world, with that gunpowder.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Really?  You guys can't even control one country on the entire face of the Earth?  *
> 
> Name a black countries that the white supremacist is not controlling ?
> 
> It’s the scorched earth shit. They (the white supremacist) fk up the water over in African countries. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.
> 
> The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without congolese coltan
> 
> And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who controls Coltan deposits over there ? Apple (The biggest company in the world)
> 
> Africa has the biggest stores of
> 
> Gold and diamonds
> Oil
> Cocoa
> Timber
> Not to mention Iron, Platinum, Uranium, Chromium. Even Cement is exported from Egypt and Morocco. Also Africa is one of the most diverse geological continents.
> 
> And then the World bank gives out credits to African countries. So the African countries are held hostage through debt. The debt payback is done by getting more resources at low prices. Meanwhile local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks.
> 
> The debt relief comes with a price. The African resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.
> 
> Another by-product the west is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get positive votes at the next UN assembly. Any African who goes against it ? They threaten the local authorities to pull their funds out or threaten them to initiate another government turnover.
> 
> White supremacist don’t want Africans or black countries in charge of their own destiny.
> 
> Look at what happens to Africans who have tried ? Colonel Gaddifi was trying to create a central African bank and an African communication network. Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So he had to be killed.
> 
> Robert Mugabe trying to return the land back to Africans in Zimbabwe. Julius Malema in S.Africa doing the same.
> 
> Black people in Africa had to fight a long civil war for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> Andylusion
> *I don't believe you.  There are plenty of black governed countries.*
> 
> And the white supremacist get's to decide who governs in that black countries or they make sure that black person who governs in that black country is going to serve their wishes.



Right right.  Sure thing.  Go to those countries, get into office, and find out how wrong you are.

Or it's safer and easier, to sit at your computer and regurgitate garbage on the internet.


----------



## Andylusion

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion
> *And if there are none, then isn't that proof that black people are inferior?   *
> 
> No. It's proof that black people don't think like whites or should I say white supremacists,
> We don't see it as an act of superiority being able to kill white people, to go into white countries and put the white people of that nation under our heel and starve white people and poison them.
> 
> If you think that's acting superior then that's on you.
> 
> Gunpowder changed the game.
> 
> Marco Polo brought it back to Europe and whites started using it to kill people with.
> 
> This is the difference. White ppl have got something going for them that other  black people don't have to the same extent.
> 
> Whites love to kill. We didn't take warfare seriously enough. Because black people don't think like whites.
> 
> As a kid my father used to take me to a farm and I'd watch white people when they shoot a pheasant. When you'd shoot something, you'dgo crazy, like you were really getting your kicks.
> 
> They never defeated the African armies until they got gunpowder. Then with their gunpowder, they came in. And that suited the white man cowardly nature bcoz anyone can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him and whites used it, and took over the world, with that gunpowder.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Really?  You guys can't even control one country on the entire face of the Earth?  *
> 
> Name a black countries that the white supremacist is not controlling ?
> 
> It’s the scorched earth shit. They (the white supremacist) fk up the water over in African countries. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.
> 
> The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without congolese coltan
> 
> And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who controls Coltan deposits over there ? Apple (The biggest company in the world)
> 
> Africa has the biggest stores of
> 
> Gold and diamonds
> Oil
> Cocoa
> Timber
> Not to mention Iron, Platinum, Uranium, Chromium. Even Cement is exported from Egypt and Morocco. Also Africa is one of the most diverse geological continents.
> 
> And then the World bank gives out credits to African countries. So the African countries are held hostage through debt. The debt payback is done by getting more resources at low prices. Meanwhile local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks.
> 
> The debt relief comes with a price. The African resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.
> 
> Another by-product the west is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get positive votes at the next UN assembly. Any African who goes against it ? They threaten the local authorities to pull their funds out or threaten them to initiate another government turnover.
> 
> White supremacist don’t want Africans or black countries in charge of their own destiny.
> 
> Look at what happens to Africans who have tried ? Colonel Gaddifi was trying to create a central African bank and an African communication network. Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So he had to be killed.
> 
> Robert Mugabe trying to return the land back to Africans in Zimbabwe. Julius Malema in S.Africa doing the same.
> 
> Black people in Africa had to fight a long civil war for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> Andylusion
> *I don't believe you.  There are plenty of black governed countries.*
> 
> And the white supremacist get's to decide who governs in that black countries or they make sure that black person who governs in that black country is going to serve their wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that sub-Saharan Africa is the world's biggest shithole inhabited by the stupidest of people. That is something you can't blame on others no matter how hard you try.
Click to expand...


This guy is indoctrinated.  You won't convince him no matter what information you give him.  He's just an MP3 player, doing a playback from the left-wing overlords.

Sad part is, he's the biggest pawn of the white liberal elite on the forum, and doesn't know it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion
> *And if there are none, then isn't that proof that black people are inferior?   *
> 
> No. It's proof that black people don't think like whites or should I say white supremacists,
> We don't see it as an act of superiority being able to kill white people, to go into white countries and put the white people of that nation under our heel and starve white people and poison them.
> 
> If you think that's acting superior then that's on you.
> 
> Gunpowder changed the game.
> 
> Marco Polo brought it back to Europe and whites started using it to kill people with.
> 
> This is the difference. White ppl have got something going for them that other  black people don't have to the same extent.
> 
> Whites love to kill. We didn't take warfare seriously enough. Because black people don't think like whites.
> 
> As a kid my father used to take me to a farm and I'd watch white people when they shoot a pheasant. When you'd shoot something, you'dgo crazy, like you were really getting your kicks.
> 
> They never defeated the African armies until they got gunpowder. Then with their gunpowder, they came in. And that suited the white man cowardly nature bcoz anyone can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him and whites used it, and took over the world, with that gunpowder.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Really?  You guys can't even control one country on the entire face of the Earth?  *
> 
> Name a black countries that the white supremacist is not controlling ?
> 
> It’s the scorched earth shit. They (the white supremacist) fk up the water over in African countries. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.
> 
> The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without congolese coltan
> 
> And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who controls Coltan deposits over there ? Apple (The biggest company in the world)
> 
> Africa has the biggest stores of
> 
> Gold and diamonds
> Oil
> Cocoa
> Timber
> Not to mention Iron, Platinum, Uranium, Chromium. Even Cement is exported from Egypt and Morocco. Also Africa is one of the most diverse geological continents.
> 
> And then the World bank gives out credits to African countries. So the African countries are held hostage through debt. The debt payback is done by getting more resources at low prices. Meanwhile local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks.
> 
> The debt relief comes with a price. The African resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.
> 
> Another by-product the west is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get positive votes at the next UN assembly. Any African who goes against it ? They threaten the local authorities to pull their funds out or threaten them to initiate another government turnover.
> 
> White supremacist don’t want Africans or black countries in charge of their own destiny.
> 
> Look at what happens to Africans who have tried ? Colonel Gaddifi was trying to create a central African bank and an African communication network. Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So he had to be killed.
> 
> Robert Mugabe trying to return the land back to Africans in Zimbabwe. Julius Malema in S.Africa doing the same.
> 
> Black people in Africa had to fight a long civil war for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> Andylusion
> *I don't believe you.  There are plenty of black governed countries.*
> 
> And the white supremacist get's to decide who governs in that black countries or they make sure that black person who governs in that black country is going to serve their wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that sub-Saharan Africa is the world's biggest shithole inhabited by the stupidest of people. That is something you can't blame on others no matter how hard you try.
Click to expand...

So if its a shit hole then why did they have to fight white ppl to get them to leave?


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
_*This guy is indoctrinated.  You won't convince him no matter what information you give him.*_

You're talking points sound good when you are on stormfront or around family and friends. They sound good when no one is there to counter them. 

Andylusion 
*Sad part is, he's the biggest pawn of the white liberal elite on the forum, and doesn't know it.*

White supremacists can come on the left or the right. Makes no difference


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> So if its a shit hole then why did they have to fight white ppl to get them to leave?


When did you think the areas that had white people became shitholes?

Given your IQ, it'll take hours or even days to figure that one out.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
Click to expand...



You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".


----------



## MizMolly

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
Click to expand...

And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
Click to expand...


Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"

So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.

So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?  

To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
Click to expand...



I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
Click to expand...

That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.

It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.

I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.

AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
Click to expand...


So, it is not that women benefit more for AA,  but that they have many other tools at their disposal, ie good schools. 

So, you going to stop making that false claim?





> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.




Doesn't bother me at all. Even if it were true, it would not bother me. Your assumption that it would is very strange. YOu don't seem to really get much of what I actually say.



> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.




Yeah. ANd I asked you to explain how it was "Fair" to those white men.* AND*, I pointed out that this type of shit, is not limited to VPs but hits men, white men all up and down the socio-economic scale, causing real harm to men and their families. 


*AND* I asked you, why you don't give a fuck about them.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
Click to expand...

You ASSume that. I am not a defender of affirmative action. I believe someone should be hired based on their qualifications, not race or gender. You do know that men were once in charge of pretty much everything, so your question about men getting the jobs was moot. I also was passed over for jobs and bluntly told that a man was getting the job because he was the breadwinner for the family. I have heard many similar instances from many people. I am not saying some people won’t hire black people, I am saying that is not always the reason someone doesn’t get the job. I have had employers deny both blacks and whites for various reasons, lack of qualifications, appearance, lying on job applications, failing drug tests. The majority of the blacks who weren’t hired blamed it on race, yet there were other black people working at these establishments.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion
> *And if there are none, then isn't that proof that black people are inferior?   *
> 
> No. It's proof that black people don't think like whites or should I say white supremacists,
> We don't see it as an act of superiority being able to kill white people, to go into white countries and put the white people of that nation under our heel and starve white people and poison them.
> 
> If you think that's acting superior then that's on you.
> 
> Gunpowder changed the game.
> 
> Marco Polo brought it back to Europe and whites started using it to kill people with.
> 
> This is the difference. White ppl have got something going for them that other  black people don't have to the same extent.
> 
> Whites love to kill. We didn't take warfare seriously enough. Because black people don't think like whites.
> 
> As a kid my father used to take me to a farm and I'd watch white people when they shoot a pheasant. When you'd shoot something, you'dgo crazy, like you were really getting your kicks.
> 
> They never defeated the African armies until they got gunpowder. Then with their gunpowder, they came in. And that suited the white man cowardly nature bcoz anyone can take a gun and stand at a distance and shoot at something that's no danger to him and whites used it, and took over the world, with that gunpowder.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Really?  You guys can't even control one country on the entire face of the Earth?  *
> 
> Name a black countries that the white supremacist is not controlling ?
> 
> It’s the scorched earth shit. They (the white supremacist) fk up the water over in African countries. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.
> 
> The mobile phone or I-phone you have in your pocket, or laptop would not even work without congolese coltan
> 
> And who do you think mines that ? Yup black Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who controls Coltan deposits over there ? Apple (The biggest company in the world)
> 
> Africa has the biggest stores of
> 
> Gold and diamonds
> Oil
> Cocoa
> Timber
> Not to mention Iron, Platinum, Uranium, Chromium. Even Cement is exported from Egypt and Morocco. Also Africa is one of the most diverse geological continents.
> 
> And then the World bank gives out credits to African countries. So the African countries are held hostage through debt. The debt payback is done by getting more resources at low prices. Meanwhile local infrastructures are crumbling, social programmes and local developments are cut because of the paybacks.
> 
> The debt relief comes with a price. The African resource producing countries have to sell everything for a special discount price which opens the doors to all sorts of speculations from foreign investors demanding high returns.
> 
> Another by-product the west is expecting from their ‘generous gestures’ is to get positive votes at the next UN assembly. Any African who goes against it ? They threaten the local authorities to pull their funds out or threaten them to initiate another government turnover.
> 
> White supremacist don’t want Africans or black countries in charge of their own destiny.
> 
> Look at what happens to Africans who have tried ? Colonel Gaddifi was trying to create a central African bank and an African communication network. Africa is a massive source for mobile phone networks and internet. Africans make billions for the white supremacists. Gaddifi plan went against there wishes just as would have an African bank. So he had to be killed.
> 
> Robert Mugabe trying to return the land back to Africans in Zimbabwe. Julius Malema in S.Africa doing the same.
> 
> Black people in Africa had to fight a long civil war for their freedom, and now they are being fought tooth and nail by the international community for wanting to take back the soil that is rightfully theirs.
> 
> Patrice Lumumba, one of the greatest black leaders was killed by the Belgians with the aid of US. So that the white international community could get the puppet government that they wanted in the Congo.
> 
> Andylusion
> *I don't believe you.  There are plenty of black governed countries.*
> 
> And the white supremacist get's to decide who governs in that black countries or they make sure that black person who governs in that black country is going to serve their wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is that sub-Saharan Africa is the world's biggest shithole inhabited by the stupidest of people. That is something you can't blame on others no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if its a shit hole then why did they have to fight white ppl to get them to leave?
Click to expand...


Dumb question.  That's like asking if I went to South Bronx, and started kicking black people out of their homes, they would fight me rather than leave.

South Bronx might be one of the worst areas of NYC to live in, but that still doesn't change the fact the blacks in that area are not going to just up and leave without a fight.

Further, there is clear evidence that those areas were not terrible until the blacks gained power.  Zimbabwe is a perfect example.

In fact most countries that either declared, or were granted independence from the UK, ended up in economic decline.


----------



## Andylusion

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
Click to expand...


So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....



sealybobo said:


> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.



And now you said this:



> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*



You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.

So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.   

*I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*

We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.

First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.

What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster

One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.

We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".

He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.

And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.

We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".

She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.

This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.

So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?

*He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*

White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.


----------



## sealybobo

Andylusion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
Click to expand...


Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.

Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
Click to expand...



All the processes and laws and pushes for "Diversity" that apply to women, also apply to blacks.


Why do white males not get any concern for "Fairness" from you?


AND again, don't pretend it is all VP jobs. Plenty of working class white guys, lose jobs like that, that really fuck them.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
Click to expand...

I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> Dumb question.  That's like asking if I went to South Bronx, and started kicking black people out of their homes, they would fight me rather than leave.


How can a person up and move to somewhere else, when they don’t have any money, or when the job they have is in the city and they don’t have a reliable car ? or any car at all ?

Even if they did have the money white people put a block on it. White people are always telling black people that they're are no units available. And whites make sure black people are screwed as far as mortgages go by screwing over blk people have a good credit history

White ppl have never had to worry about how your race might work against you in the housing market or the way whites create these “_Neighborhood Improvement Associations_” which are basically ways to keep blacks out, or banks that redlined entire communities, thereby depriving them of capital investment, or the predatory lenders who set up shop in the hood, and charge black borrowers 10 or 20 times the interest that a normal bank would.


Andylusion said:


> South Bronx might be one of the worst areas of NYC to live in


So what are you worried about then ? You wake up in your part of town (Probably Staten Island). You look one way ? What do you see ? White people !! You look another ? Yipee !!! More white people ! 


Andylusion said:


> but that still doesn't change the fact the blacks in that area are not going to just up and leave without a fight.


I've never been to South Bronx but I don't think the Bronx is as scary and dangerous as the reputation it has.

But I know the Bronx is poor. Why ? Because white people make sure it's poor. The riots and protests across the country was not just about George Floyd.

Areas like the Bronx were created and maintained as holding pens for poor black people who were blocked from suburban housing and continue to face discrimination. 

So the Bronx was a creation of white political and economic elites who sought to restrict black residential mobility, meanwhile whites were being subsidized to move to the suburbs. 

*The Bronx is not the product of the people who live there, but those who don’t*

People from the Bronx are gonna have tough convincing white employers that they aren’t lazy, aren’t unreliable, aren’t criminals, and aren’t crackheads. 

They're gonna have a tough time constantly having to try and convince social workers that they aren’t bad parents. 

They're gonna have a tough time constantly having to try and convince police that they aren’t drug dealers. 

That's comes with the system of racism - white supremacy


Andylusion said:


> Further, there is clear evidence that those areas were not terrible until the blacks gained power.  Zimbabwe is a perfect example.
> 
> In fact most countries that either declared, or were granted independence from the UK, ended up in economic decline.


If it was up to me. I would have killed every white supremacist in Zimbabwe. I would wiped them all out.  That was an act of war.

If a man comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what's in your home to build his empire and then says he's doing it because black people are superior to whites, that man can't complain at the tactics that you use to get your home.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion 
*We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.*

You just hated the fact that black person had muscle. Now granted I'm pretty sure the owners were white. But it burned you to your core to see black person have power. That's when you REALLY see a white person's true colors come out.

White people LOVE it when black people are janitors and cleaners. They love it. In fact white people go out of their way to treat the black janitor nicely "_Hey Leroy. See the knicks game last night ? Steph Curry. What a player_"

White ppl are often super nice to black people when that black person is in inferior position

Andylusion 
*First, he was arrogant.*

That simply means he was confident. When a black man is confident that means he was arrogant

Andylusion
*So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off. *

I bet lunch time was just one bigger n*gger fest. Right ? That fking n*gger. Fking n*gger.

"How did this n*gger get this job ?"

Andylusion 
*Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much*

Wasn't you the one who said



Andylusion said:


> you can't hurt us



Yet you have this one black guy, whose making you







And then turning you and the rest of your white and non black buddies into






Still think we can't hurt you ? All it took was you having a black boss for you to lose your mind and get so emotional.

Andylusion
*What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster*

He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story.

Andylusion 
*One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.*

He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story

Andylusion 
*And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.

Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? The flu does not make you incoherent. I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoherent.

Having a stroke makes you incoherent. The flu doesn't. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.

Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. 

 And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_

The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.

Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.

Andylusion 
*She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment. *

Well the black manager is right !! She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.

Andylusion 
*She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat. *

No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.

Andylusion 
*She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*

And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you fking serious ? So this women who was incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?

Fk out my face

Andylusion 
*This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*

Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.

You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> O man, white ppl are super nice to black people when that black person is in inferior postion


Strange that you would say that given that I or most others who I assume are white are certainly not "super nice" to you.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  That's like asking if I went to South Bronx, and started kicking black people out of their homes, they would fight me rather than leave.
> 
> 
> 
> How can a person just up and move to somewhere else, when they don’t have any money, or when the job they have is in the city and they don’t have a reliable car ? or any car at al ?
> 
> Even if they did have the money white people put a block on it. White people are always telling black people that they're always no units available. And whites make sure mortgage ain't given to black people even the black person has a good credit history
> 
> White ppl have never had to worry about how your race might work against u in the housing market or the way whites create these “_Neighborhood Improvement Associations_” which are basically ways to keep blacks out, or the banks that redlined entire communities, thereby depriving them of capital investment, or the predatory lenders who set up shop in the hood, and charge black borrowers 10 or 20 times the interest that a normal bank would.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Bronx might be one of the worst areas of NYC to live in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you worried about then ? You wake up in your part of town (Probably Staten Island). You look one way ? What do you see ? White people !! You look another ? Yipee !!! More white people !
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that still doesn't change the fact the blacks in that area are not going to just up and leave without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been to South Bronx but I don't think the Bronx is as scary and dangerous as the reputation it has.
> 
> But I know the Bronx is poor. Why ? Because white people make sure it's poor. The riots and protests across the country was not just about George Floyd.
> 
> Areas like the Bronx were created and maintained as holding pens for poor black people who were blocked from suburban housing and continue to face discrimination.
> 
> So the Bronx was a creation of white political and economic elites who sought to restrict black residential mobility, meanwhile whites were being subsidized to move to the suburbs.
> 
> *The Bronx is not the product of the people who live there, but those who don’t*
> 
> People from the Bronx are gonna have tough convincing white employers that they aren’t lazy, aren’t unreliable, aren’t criminals, and aren’t crackheads.
> 
> They're gonna have a tough time constantly having to try and convince social workers that they aren’t bad parents.
> 
> They're gonna have a tough time constantly having to try and convince police that they aren’t drug dealers.
> 
> That's comes with the system of racism - white supremacy
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, there is clear evidence that those areas were not terrible until the blacks gained power.  Zimbabwe is a perfect example.
> 
> In fact most countries that either declared, or were granted independence from the UK, ended up in economic decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was up to me. I would have killed every white person in Zimbabwe. I would wiped them all out.  That was an act of war.
> 
> If a man comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what's in your home to build his empire and then says he's doing it because black people are superior to whites, that man can't complain at the tactics that you use to get your home.
> 
> No white man is African
Click to expand...

*
How can a person just up and move to somewhere else, when they don’t have any money, or when the job they have is in the city and they don’t have a reliable car ? or any car at al ?*

Oh for heaven sakes.   You people are endless excuses, aren't you?

When I was in college, I went to class from 8 AM until 11:30.  Then I worked in the food court from Noon until 8 PM.   Then I went to the grocery store at 9 PM and worked until mid-night.

Went home, slept until 7 AM, showered and went to school.  Then on the weekends, I had a weekend job at a different company.

Went to college and worked three jobs.

Why?  Because I had bills, and I needed to pay them.

That 'white privilege' really paid off. (sarcasm)

I knew a guy that worked two full time jobs.  8 hours one place, and 8 hours at another place, every single week, in order to get money to pay for a house, for his family.

*There are people who come here from other countries, that literally show up with nothing.  Absolutely nothing.*

Had a couple from Laos.   Showed up here, didn't even know English. Got tired of the Communist Utopia in the workers paradise of Laos, and wanted to be oppressed under evil white racist capitalism.

Didn't even know English.  Learned English here, while working crap jobs.  Learned English, then got training in CNC machining, and then got $52,000 jobs doing CNC work.  Between the two of them, a six-figure income.

I knew a guys wife, who told me how her husband came here from Somalia.  He showed up with nothing.   He had enough money for a plane ticket to a friend in Arizona, who put him up for a month.  He worked fast-food, earned a few hundred dollars, and then signed up for truck driver training.  Company paid for training.  Anyone can do that.

Worked for a company driving truck.   Earned money from that, until he could buy his own truck.  Worked for himself until he would afford another truck, and hired someone to drive that truck.  Now he's got a small fleet of trucks on the road.

Funny how the evil white racists didn't stop him from becoming a millionaire, even though he was a black man from Somalia.

But an American black man, that knows English, and gets a free education... you can't even get a job, and buy a car?  Really?  My last car was $3,000.  2003 Grand Marquis, bought it 5 years ago.  You can't work a job, and save up $3,000?   Where is your money going?

Most of the people in this world, live on less money, with a lower standard of living, than the working poor of the United States.   You go to Mexico, and the middle class.. THE MIDDLE CLASS of Mexico, can only dream of the life-style the people in the Bronx have.

Stop making excuses.   People that started off with far less, less education, less wealth, and less opportunities, can end up super wealthy in this country.  

My co-worker from Ghana just landed a job that doubled her salary, and her husband makes good money too.    My other co-worker from Kenya, got his certification for computer support, and landed a job at a major hospital, which increased his wage 50%.   Almost $50,000 a year, which way more than I'll make.

*Why are all these horribly oppressed black people able to make it, when born Americans can't?

Because they did not grow up make excuses.*

I still remember Denzel Washington during an interview, was asked if there was racism.  He said sure there is.   Well then how were you successful, what did you do about it?   His response was the best ever, and exactly why he's successful and wealthy.   

He said he didn't do anything about it, he just got back to work.

If Denzel Washington had been sitting around screaming about racism non-stop, he'd be a poor black person in the ghetto, instead of a wealthy successful actor.

That's why immigrants that didn't grow up in the "you can't do anything because mean ol white people will keep you poor" are able to come here and end up multi-millionaires.

Your people are poor, because you make yourselves poor, with your non-stop excuses.  The only person standing in your way, is yourself.   No white person is holding you down. You are holding you down.

Go read about Larry Elder's father, who was kicked out of the house by his own mother, before he was a teenager.  His father ended up successful, because he worked his butt off.   He didn't sit around making excuses.


----------



## IM2

Redcurtain said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> LOW IQ ALERT . Don’t feed facts will reject no matter how hungry
Click to expand...

Yes, you do have a low IQ.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so judgmental and stereotype whites. What a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> White ppl are the most judgemental race on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  Calling an entire race judgemental as if it is somehow bred into the gene code of Homo Sapiens born north of the equator sure doesn't make you sound judgemental or racist yourself, Paul.
Click to expand...

There is 400 years worth of evidence supporting him. All you have is butthurt because you can't face it.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> 
> 
> You just hated the fact that black person had muscle. Now granted I'm pretty sure the owners were white. But it burned you to your core to see black person have power. That's when you REALLY see a white person's true colors come out.
> 
> White people LOVE it when black people are janitors and cleaners. They love it. In fact white people go out of their way to treat the black janitor nicely "_Hey Leroy. See the knicks game last night ? Steph Curry. What a player_"
> 
> White ppl are often super nice to black people when that black person is in inferior position
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, he was arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That simply means he was confident. When a black man is confident that means he was arrogant
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet lunch time was just one bigger n*gger fest. Right ? That fking n*gger. Fking n*gger.
> 
> "How did this n*gger get this job ?"
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't you the one who said
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't hurt us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have this one black guy, whose making you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then turning you and the rest of your white and non black buddies into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still think we can't hurt you ? All it took was you having a black boss for you to lose your mind and get so emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment. She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat. She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
Click to expand...


Funny given, we did in fact get him fired.   Of course we plotted against him.  He was terrible manager.  If you abuse your employees, they will work to get you fired.  Shocking.

And by the way, most of the people who actively worked to get him fired..... were black people.

I specifically didn't tell you the race of the employees he abused.... because I knew you would say everything you just did.     I purposefully set you up, and you walked right into it 

I know your type perfectly.  I can predict half the posts you make.  I even knew you were going to give those endless excuses in that other post you made.    You are literally a meme.

I bet I could guess how you'll respond to this post, if I had not said this right here.

I have to admit, I had great joy in seeing your freak out about my post.  This was very enjoyable for me.


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question.  That's like asking if I went to South Bronx, and started kicking black people out of their homes, they would fight me rather than leave.
> 
> 
> 
> How can a person just up and move to somewhere else, when they don’t have any money, or when the job they have is in the city and they don’t have a reliable car ? or any car at al ?
> 
> Even if they did have the money white people put a block on it. White people are always telling black people that they're always no units available. And whites make sure mortgage ain't given to black people even the black person has a good credit history
> 
> White ppl have never had to worry about how your race might work against u in the housing market or the way whites create these “_Neighborhood Improvement Associations_” which are basically ways to keep blacks out, or the banks that redlined entire communities, thereby depriving them of capital investment, or the predatory lenders who set up shop in the hood, and charge black borrowers 10 or 20 times the interest that a normal bank would.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Bronx might be one of the worst areas of NYC to live in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you worried about then ? You wake up in your part of town (Probably Staten Island). You look one way ? What do you see ? White people !! You look another ? Yipee !!! More white people !
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that still doesn't change the fact the blacks in that area are not going to just up and leave without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been to South Bronx but I don't think the Bronx is as scary and dangerous as the reputation it has.
> 
> But I know the Bronx is poor. Why ? Because white people make sure it's poor. The riots and protests across the country was not just about George Floyd.
> 
> Areas like the Bronx were created and maintained as holding pens for poor black people who were blocked from suburban housing and continue to face discrimination.
> 
> So the Bronx was a creation of white political and economic elites who sought to restrict black residential mobility, meanwhile whites were being subsidized to move to the suburbs.
> 
> *The Bronx is not the product of the people who live there, but those who don’t*
> 
> People from the Bronx are gonna have tough convincing white employers that they aren’t lazy, aren’t unreliable, aren’t criminals, and aren’t crackheads.
> 
> They're gonna have a tough time constantly having to try and convince social workers that they aren’t bad parents.
> 
> They're gonna have a tough time constantly having to try and convince police that they aren’t drug dealers.
> 
> That's comes with the system of racism - white supremacy
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, there is clear evidence that those areas were not terrible until the blacks gained power.  Zimbabwe is a perfect example.
> 
> In fact most countries that either declared, or were granted independence from the UK, ended up in economic decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was up to me. I would have killed every white person in Zimbabwe. I would wiped them all out.  That was an act of war.
> 
> If a man comes into your home and robs and rapes everyone in your home and uses what's in your home to build his empire and then says he's doing it because black people are superior to whites, that man can't complain at the tactics that you use to get your home.
> 
> No white man is African
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How can a person just up and move to somewhere else, when they don’t have any money, or when the job they have is in the city and they don’t have a reliable car ? or any car at al ?*
> 
> Oh for heaven sakes.   You people are endless excuses, aren't you?
> 
> When I was in college, I went to class from 8 AM until 11:30.  Then I worked in the food court from Noon until 8 PM.   Then I went to the grocery store at 9 PM and worked until mid-night.
> 
> Went home, slept until 7 AM, showered and went to school.  Then on the weekends, I had a weekend job at a different company.
> 
> Went to college and worked three jobs.
> 
> Why?  Because I had bills, and I needed to pay them.
> 
> That 'white privilege' really paid off. (sarcasm)
> 
> I knew a guy that worked two full time jobs.  8 hours one place, and 8 hours at another place, every single week, in order to get money to pay for a house, for his family.
> 
> *There are people who come here from other countries, that literally show up with nothing.  Absolutely nothing.*
> 
> Had a couple from Laos.   Showed up here, didn't even know English. Got tired of the Communist Utopia in the workers paradise of Laos, and wanted to be oppressed under evil white racist capitalism.
> 
> Didn't even know English.  Learned English here, while working crap jobs.  Learned English, then got training in CNC machining, and then got $52,000 jobs doing CNC work.  Between the two of them, a six-figure income.
> 
> I knew a guys wife, who told me how her husband came here from Somalia.  He showed up with nothing.   He had enough money for a plane ticket to a friend in Arizona, who put him up for a month.  He worked fast-food, earned a few hundred dollars, and then signed up for truck driver training.  Company paid for training.  Anyone can do that.
> 
> Worked for a company driving truck.   Earned money from that, until he could buy his own truck.  Worked for himself until he would afford another truck, and hired someone to drive that truck.  Now he's got a small fleet of trucks on the road.
> 
> Funny how the evil white racists didn't stop him from becoming a millionaire, even though he was a black man from Somalia.
> 
> But an American black man, that knows English, and gets a free education... you can't even get a job, and buy a car?  Really?  My last car was $3,000.  2003 Grand Marquis, bought it 5 years ago.  You can't work a job, and save up $3,000?   Where is your money going?
> 
> Most of the people in this world, live on less money, with a lower standard of living, than the working poor of the United States.   You go to Mexico, and the middle class.. THE MIDDLE CLASS of Mexico, can only dream of the life-style the people in the Bronx have.
> 
> Stop making excuses.   People that started off with far less, less education, less wealth, and less opportunities, can end up super wealthy in this country.
> 
> My co-worker from Ghana just landed a job that doubled her salary, and her husband makes good money too.    My other co-worker from Kenya, got his certification for computer support, and landed a job at a major hospital, which increased his wage 50%.   Almost $50,000 a year, which way more than I'll make.
> 
> *Why are all these horribly oppressed black people able to make it, when born Americans can't?
> 
> Because they did not grow up make excuses.*
> 
> I still remember Denzel Washington during an interview, was asked if there was racism.  He said sure there is.   Well then how were you successful, what did you do about it?   His response was the best ever, and exactly why he's successful and wealthy.
> 
> He said he didn't do anything about it, he just got back to work.
> 
> If Denzel Washington had been sitting around screaming about racism non-stop, he'd be a poor black person in the ghetto, instead of a wealthy successful actor.
> 
> That's why immigrants that didn't grow up in the "you can't do anything because mean ol white people will keep you poor" are able to come here and end up multi-millionaires.
> 
> Your people are poor, because you make yourselves poor, with your non-stop excuses.  The only person standing in your way, is yourself.   No white person is holding you down. You are holding you down.
> 
> Go read about Larry Elder's father, who was kicked out of the house by his own mother, before he was a teenager.  His father ended up successful, because he worked his butt off.   He didn't sit around making excuses.
Click to expand...

The only person making excuses is you.

Fuck Larry Elder and every anecdote you use for an excuse. These are the facts:

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.*_ According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.” _

*“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.*_ While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.” _

*“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*_, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”_

*“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*_, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”_

*“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *_In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.” 

“*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.” 

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.” 

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”_


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> 
> 
> You just hated the fact that black person had muscle. Now granted I'm pretty sure the owners were white. But it burned you to your core to see black person have power. That's when you REALLY see a white person's true colors come out.
> 
> White people LOVE it when black people are janitors and cleaners. They love it. In fact white people go out of their way to treat the black janitor nicely "_Hey Leroy. See the knicks game last night ? Steph Curry. What a player_"
> 
> White ppl are often super nice to black people when that black person is in inferior position
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, he was arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That simply means he was confident. When a black man is confident that means he was arrogant
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet lunch time was just one bigger n*gger fest. Right ? That fking n*gger. Fking n*gger.
> 
> "How did this n*gger get this job ?"
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't you the one who said
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't hurt us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have this one black guy, whose making you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then turning you and the rest of your white and non black buddies into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still think we can't hurt you ? All it took was you having a black boss for you to lose your mind and get so emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment. She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat. She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny given, we did in fact get him fired.   Of course we plotted against him.  He was terrible manager.  If you abuse your employees, they will work to get you fired.  Shocking.
> 
> And by the way, most of the people who actively worked to get him fired..... were black people.
> 
> I specifically didn't tell you the race of the employees he abused.... because I knew you would say everything you just did.     I purposefully set you up, and you walked right into it
> 
> I know your type perfectly.  I can predict half the posts you make.  I even knew you were going to give those endless excuses in that other post you made.    You are literally a meme.
> 
> I bet I could guess how you'll respond to this post, if I had not said this right here.
> 
> I have to admit, I had great joy in seeing your freak out about my post.  This was very enjoyable for me.
Click to expand...

And once again we get the standard white racist story. "We hired a black one time and he/she couldn't do the job so my racist opinion about blacks has to be true."

Paul is not making excuses. Turn black, change your name to sound black,  give up everything your whiteness has given you financially and see if you end up like Larry Elder.


----------



## katsteve2012

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> 
> 
> You just hated the fact that black person had muscle. Now granted I'm pretty sure the owners were white. But it burned you to your core to see black person have power. That's when you REALLY see a white person's true colors come out.
> 
> White people LOVE it when black people are janitors and cleaners. They love it. In fact white people go out of their way to treat the black janitor nicely "_Hey Leroy. See the knicks game last night ? Steph Curry. What a player_"
> 
> White ppl are often super nice to black people when that black person is in inferior position
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, he was arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That simply means he was confident. When a black man is confident that means he was arrogant
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet lunch time was just one bigger n*gger fest. Right ? That fking n*gger. Fking n*gger.
> 
> "How did this n*gger get this job ?"
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't you the one who said
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't hurt us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have this one black guy, whose making you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then turning you and the rest of your white and non black buddies into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still think we can't hurt you ? All it took was you having a black boss for you to lose your mind and get so emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment. She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat. She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
Click to expand...


There were a couple of incompetent white senior executives that I reported to not many years ago before retiring, who were not only incompetent,
but were flat out under qualified based on today's standards.

Because they had been in their positions so long, their brains were fossilized, and they did not evolve with the cmpany, yet they were allowed to stay in position by the board of directors based on seniority, and in some cases having a family member or a friend who sat on the board.

And on that board there was not a single non white face. And to this day that has not changed.

They were clearly the beneficiaries of a time when non whites were forced into the menial jobs, or not hired at all.

This type of preferential culture/system was in effect at every job level throughout that company.


Being that type of generational beneficiary, created generational poverty for non whites on a mass scale that predates any corrective legislation back to a time, not long ago when non whites and women were not even ALLOWED to apply for certain positions, and still has not been erased by the legislation that was passed.

That scenario plays out all over corporate America everyday of the week, and is in no danger of changing anytime soon.


----------



## Paul Essien

Just a few things that I need to point out

Andylusion
*And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.

Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.

Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.

Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.

And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_

The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.

Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.

Andylusion
*She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*

Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.

Andylusion
*She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*

No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.

Andylusion
*She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*

And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?

Fk out my face

Andylusion
*This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*

Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.

You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.*
> 
> You just hated the fact that black person had muscle. Now granted I'm pretty sure the owners were white. But it burned you to your core to see black person have power. That's when you REALLY see a white person's true colors come out.
> .....




The complaint of incompetent people getting hired for "diversity" is a valid one.


Your pretense otherwise, is just you being dishonest about it.


That you smear him as the bad guy, for making a valid point, is you being a race baiting asshole.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
*Funny given, we did in fact get him fired. *

Of course. I've seen it millions of times. White racists (And non blacks racist) are always trying to get blacks fired. They usually do this by trying piss you off and get you angry and if you get angry they go into victim mode.

Andylusion
*Of course we plotted against him.  He was terrible manager. *

He's not here to defend himself and I'm getting the opinion of a white supremacist about the black man. So that makes me skeptical out the gate. One person's terrible manager is another persons great manager and tell me how can he manage a group of people who were plotting against him ?.

So he came him everyday and had to battle his staff ? Had to battle the people above him who were probably giving him sh*t about the sh*t that you were probably bitching and whining about him to his bosses ?

Andylusion
*If you abuse your employees, they will work to get you fired.  Shocking.*

A boss is not your friend. He's not there to molly coddle you and put an arm round your shoulder. He's there to get the job done that means he's gonna upset a few people, hurt some egos, say and do things that you don't like. I can't think of one boss who doesn't do this

If you think not allowing a woman a sick day because she said she had flu is abuse then you need to man the fk up because you must have led an extremely sheltered life

Andylusion
*And by the way, most of the people who actively worked to get him fired..... were black people.*

That doesn't mean anything. Black people can be just as white supremacist as whites. Ask your friend Larry Elder. Also black people did not get him fired. Black people don't have that kind of muscle. The people who got him fired. As in the people who said to him "_Don't bother coming into work on Monday_" were white. Let's stop playing games

Andylusion
*I have to admit, I had great joy in seeing your freak out about my post.  *

Well that's just you projecting your racism on to me. White supremacists always like to try to take center ground (Rational) vs black person (Irrational). Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Just a few things that I need to point out
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.
> 
> Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.
> 
> Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.
> 
> Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.
> 
> And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_
> 
> The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.
> 
> Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*
> 
> Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*
> 
> No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*
> 
> And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?
> 
> Fk out my face
> 
> Andylusion
> *This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.





You only have his word about his personal experiences. 


You can choose to believe him or not. 


But the issues he raises are real. You can pretend they are not. 


BUt that is you being dishonest.


AND, everyone knows it.


INcluding you. We know that you know what you are saying is not true.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the processes and laws and pushes for "Diversity" that apply to women, also apply to blacks.
> 
> 
> Why do white males not get any concern for "Fairness" from you?
> 
> 
> AND again, don't pretend it is all VP jobs. Plenty of working class white guys, lose jobs like that, that really fuck them.
Click to expand...

I don't feel sorry for white men because we are the most privileged.  I've lost jobs and I just move on and find another one easily because I'm a white man.

And all these companies trying to be diverse are full of white men.

Things are unfair, in our favor.


----------



## Redcurtain

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the processes and laws and pushes for "Diversity" that apply to women, also apply to blacks.
> 
> 
> Why do white males not get any concern for "Fairness" from you?
> 
> 
> AND again, don't pretend it is all VP jobs. Plenty of working class white guys, lose jobs like that, that really fuck them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel sorry for white men because we are the most privileged.  I've lost jobs and I just move on and find another one easily because I'm a white man.
> 
> And all these companies trying to be diverse are full of white men.
> 
> Things are unfair, in our favor.
Click to expand...

Do you have evidence black men can’t get hired? Or did you just lie to them?


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
Click to expand...

You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.

You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"

What were you getting at when you said this?

The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.  

It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the processes and laws and pushes for "Diversity" that apply to women, also apply to blacks.
> 
> 
> Why do white males not get any concern for "Fairness" from you?
> 
> 
> AND again, don't pretend it is all VP jobs. Plenty of working class white guys, lose jobs like that, that really fuck them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel sorry for white men because we are the most privileged.  I've lost jobs and I just move on and find another one easily because I'm a white man.
> 
> And all these companies trying to be diverse are full of white men.
> 
> Things are unfair, in our favor.
Click to expand...



It is not "privilege" to lose out on a job because of your skin color. 

That some company might be "Full of white men" does not change the fact that the individual white guy that got fucked over so some diversity hire could have that job, is not still fucked over.


YOur assumption that a "White guy" can easily go find another job, is very much not true. 


You do not identify as "White". You feel no connection with these people as a group. You do care about being a good liberal.


That is blinding you to the unfairness of the policies you are supporting. REal men, generally with real families, experience real pain, based on the color of their skin.


Your peer group might be such that you don't know any examples.

I do.  


People are really hurting because of shit like this. Ruined lives. Deep abiding pain. LIfe long loss. YOur lack of concern, is terrible.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
Click to expand...



I've personally been part of the hiring process in large organizations. That is not what happens.


The opposite happens. Every manager knows he has to cover his ass, with regards to any claim of discrimination and that upper management will throw him to the wolves to make their day go easier.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally been part of the hiring process in large organizations. That is not what happens.
> 
> 
> The opposite happens. Every manager knows he has to cover his ass, with regards to any claim of discrimination and that upper management will throw him to the wolves to make their day go easier.
Click to expand...


I am not 100% disagreeing with you.  Blacks are hard to fire.  We shouldn't have to worry about them suing.  If I get fired I feel it's wrong too but I don't get to sue.

And I worked with 3 women who complained that I made more and I could come and go as I pleased and they couldn't.  Stupid bitches.  One of them was our office manager and the other one was administrative.   If you want to be like me be a fucking salesperson bitch!  My job was available to them before I took it.  They didn't want to do sales.  So guess what?  You have to be in the office from 8-5 you stupid bitches.  They sort of went to the President together to say that "women" were being discriminated against.

So what did he do?  He hired a woman salesperson who he knew was good.  He used to work with her at his former company.  Now she gets to come and go as she pleases but those three have to stay in the office.  Actually 2 were let go and 1 quit.


----------



## esalla

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally been part of the hiring process in large organizations. That is not what happens.
> 
> 
> The opposite happens. Every manager knows he has to cover his ass, with regards to any claim of discrimination and that upper management will throw him to the wolves to make their day go easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 100% disagreeing with you.  Blacks are hard to fire.  We shouldn't have to worry about them suing.  If I get fired I feel it's wrong too but I don't get to sue.
> 
> And I worked with 3 women who complained that I made more and I could come and go as I pleased and they couldn't.  Stupid bitches.  One of them was our office manager and the other one was administrative.   If you want to be like me be a fucking salesperson bitch!  My job was available to them before I took it.  They didn't want to do sales.  So guess what?  You have to be in the office from 8-5 you stupid bitches.  They sort of went to the President together to say that "women" were being discriminated against.
> 
> So what did he do?  He hired a woman salesperson who he knew was good.  He used to work with her at his former company.  Now she gets to come and go as she pleases but those three have to stay in the office.  Actually 2 were let go and 1 quit.
Click to expand...



I appreciate that you are not 100% disagreeing with me, but why do you not care about the guys who are paying the price for this shit? And often their families.


I mean, I know some white guys who have been FUCKED, by employers and never got a break or a good job and they are really suffering. 

I've taken some serious hits, with permanent effects. Hell, if not for one time an employer fucked me for no reason, my wife might not even be working, and she certainly would not be planning on going full time. 

And no, I did not easily find anther job.


----------



## Andylusion

katsteve2012 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> 
> 
> You just hated the fact that black person had muscle. Now granted I'm pretty sure the owners were white. But it burned you to your core to see black person have power. That's when you REALLY see a white person's true colors come out.
> 
> White people LOVE it when black people are janitors and cleaners. They love it. In fact white people go out of their way to treat the black janitor nicely "_Hey Leroy. See the knicks game last night ? Steph Curry. What a player_"
> 
> White ppl are often super nice to black people when that black person is in inferior position
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, he was arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That simply means he was confident. When a black man is confident that means he was arrogant
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet lunch time was just one bigger n*gger fest. Right ? That fking n*gger. Fking n*gger.
> 
> "How did this n*gger get this job ?"
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't you the one who said
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't hurt us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have this one black guy, whose making you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then turning you and the rest of your white and non black buddies into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still think we can't hurt you ? All it took was you having a black boss for you to lose your mind and get so emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment. She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat. She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were a couple of incompetent white senior executives that I reported to not many years ago before retiring, who were not only incompetent,
> but were flat out under qualified based on today's standards.
> 
> Because they had been in their positions so long, their brains were fossilized, and they did not evolve with the cmpany, yet they were allowed to stay in position by the board of directors based on seniority, and in some cases having a family member or a friend who sat on the board.
> 
> And on that board there was not a single non white face. And to this day that has not changed.
> 
> They were clearly the beneficiaries of a time when non whites were forced into the menial jobs, or not hired at all.
> 
> This type of preferential culture/system was in effect at every job level throughout that company.
> 
> 
> Being that type of generational beneficiary, created generational poverty for non whites on a mass scale that predates any corrective legislation back to a time, not long ago when non whites and women were not even ALLOWED to apply for certain positions, and still has not been erased by the legislation that was passed.
> 
> That scenario plays out all over corporate America everyday of the week, and is in no danger of changing anytime soon.
Click to expand...


*And on that board there was not a single non white face. And to this day that has not changed.*

And why is that a problem?   See this is my issue.  You assume that a non-white face must be hired, in order for things to improve.

Additionally you seem to be implying that there was racism involved, when you already said it was based on seniority.

*Being that type of generational beneficiary, created generational poverty for non whites on a mass scale that predates any corrective legislation back to a time, not long ago when non whites and women were not even ALLOWED to apply for certain positions, and still has not been erased by the legislation that was passed.*

Here's my problem with that.  If you start your own company, which anyone can.... how does this one specific companies rules, "create generational poverty" for non-whites?

Any black person can start their own company, and do business.  Any black person.  There thousands of companies in this country founded and run by black people, even to this day.

So explain to me how one company, with a policy of seniority, has created generational poverty?   And how do you explain rich black people, if these companies have created generational poverty for non-whites?

And here's my problem with your basic thrust.

The only way you could pass legislation to force people to not give their companies to their relatives, is by taking away people's rights to their businesses.

The problem with that is, the moment you do that two things are going to happen. 

* First, a lot of companies are going to go private.   *









						10 Famous Public Companies That Went Private
					

Here’s a list of the most popular listed companies that went private in recent decades.




					www.investopedia.com
				




Companies go private quite a bit.   In fact, there is a drastic decline in public companies, and I would suggest the primary reason is because of this socialistic type of meddling that left-wing do-gooders are trying to push.

You take that company private, and now you have no say at all, and they don't have to release SEC statements to the public, that let you sit around complaining about how much money they made.









						Shrinking public markets limit the playing field for Main Street investors
					

Unless the inequitable lack of access to private markets is addressed, retirement savers will continue to be deprived of the ability to participate in high-growth business models and feel markets operate for the benefit of well-connected "insiders."




					www.cnbc.com
				




The number of public companies fell from 7,300 in 1996, to 3,600 in 2016.
The rich people who run and own those companies haven't changed, but now you don't know about them.

And private companies still have stocks, just sold privately.  Which is bad for average people like us, because now you can't buy shares in those company.  Only rich people with connections can.

That will happen, so that you can't try and dictate who runs those companies.  So nothing will improve, only now you can't invest in those companies anymore.  Rich get richer, poor get poorer.  That's what trying to legislate the how companies run will result in.

*The second thing that will happen, is those same rules you try and impose, will be imposed on you.*

Say you work your butt off like Chris Gardner who started his own brokerage firm, or any of the other black business founders.









						20 Successful Companies Founded or Owned by Black Entrepreneurs
					

February is Black History Month in the U.S. and Canada, so let’s celebrate by looking at some examples of successful black-owned businesses.  This list of black-owned businesses will showcase the...




					business.tutsplus.com
				




Now if you read the story of Chris Gardner, he went through hell.  Worked his butt off. Created this big company.

He has a son, and he's 66 years old.  Should he have the right, as founder and CEO of his company, to pass it on to his kids?  Yes or no?

This is a guy that was from a broken family, mother in prison, father abusive, was in foster care, ended up with a toddler and a wife that left him, and was homeless for a while.

Built a company from the ground up.   Now you want to say you should be able to dictate who is on the executive board of this guys company?

Again, whatever rules you put in place for others, those rules will be used against you.   If you use the power of government to take over some other persons company, that same power will be used against you, or someone you care about.

What happens when your son is in company 40 years, and someone says... nope need someone younger and fresh.  Can't have them giving your son a position because of his seniority.

Now if the company decides that is their policy fine.  But if the government steps in, and takes your son's job away, because you wanted government dictating who is on the executive staff....

This is one of the universal myths of left-wing ideology.  It's always someone else.  Not you.  Someone else will pay the taxes, not you.  Someone else will have those regulations on them, not you.   Reminds me of a Russian whose great grand father supported Stalin, right to the day the great purge rounded him up, and had him killed.

Those show trials will only happen to other people, not me.

The solution to poverty, is not to sit around trying to figure out how to screw over other people.   The solution to poverty, is not to figure out how to get government, to force other people, to do what you want.

The solution to poverty is to go out and earn your own wealth.   1-800-GOT-JUNK, was started by a first year college student, and $700.  Brian, bought a used pickup truck with $700 he had saved working Mc-Jobs, and started hauling trash in the pickup.   Dropped out of high school, put an ad in the paper to pickup junk for $80 a load.   From 1989 with one pickup, to 1993 with three pickups and employees to drive them, to 1997 with 2 franchise, to 2005 with a income of $72 Million a year.

If Brian had been sitting around waiting for some company to open a spot on the executive board, he'd still be poor today, complaining "The little man can't get ahead".

The solution to poverty, is going out there and making stuff happen.









						The Mexican immigrant who set up a global drone firm
					

How Mexican immigrant Jordi Munoz set up the largest US-based drone manufacturer, a company called 3D Robotics.



					www.bbc.com
				




If only this Mexican had been waiting for those white people on the executive board to allow a non-white in.... just think what he could have done with is life.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally been part of the hiring process in large organizations. That is not what happens.
> 
> 
> The opposite happens. Every manager knows he has to cover his ass, with regards to any claim of discrimination and that upper management will throw him to the wolves to make their day go easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 100% disagreeing with you.  Blacks are hard to fire.  We shouldn't have to worry about them suing.  If I get fired I feel it's wrong too but I don't get to sue.
> 
> And I worked with 3 women who complained that I made more and I could come and go as I pleased and they couldn't.  Stupid bitches.  One of them was our office manager and the other one was administrative.   If you want to be like me be a fucking salesperson bitch!  My job was available to them before I took it.  They didn't want to do sales.  So guess what?  You have to be in the office from 8-5 you stupid bitches.  They sort of went to the President together to say that "women" were being discriminated against.
> 
> So what did he do?  He hired a woman salesperson who he knew was good.  He used to work with her at his former company.  Now she gets to come and go as she pleases but those three have to stay in the office.  Actually 2 were let go and 1 quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that you are not 100% disagreeing with me, but why do you not care about the guys who are paying the price for this shit? And often their families.
> 
> 
> I mean, I know some white guys who have been FUCKED, by employers and never got a break or a good job and they are really suffering.
> 
> I've taken some serious hits, with permanent effects. Hell, if not for one time an employer fucked me for no reason, my wife might not even be working, and she certainly would not be planning on going full time.
> 
> And no, I did not easily find anther job.
Click to expand...

You found one easier than the black man.  Now you know how they feel going from interview to interview for jobs they know they should have got but instead a white man got the job.

Funny you don't believe that is/was happening to blacks but now you say it's happening to you.  You can't believe a black man who was better qualified did not get the job because of racism and bias 

And excuse me but who are these people who never got a break or a good job?  They sound like losers making excuses to me.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so judgmental and stereotype whites. What a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> White ppl are the most judgemental race on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  Calling an entire race judgemental as if it is somehow bred into the gene code of Homo Sapiens born north of the equator sure doesn't make you sound judgemental or racist yourself, Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is 400 years worth of evidence supporting him. All you have is butthurt because you can't face it.
Click to expand...

There is no evidence of your 400 year bullshit post. Whites weren’t and aren’t judgmental. Some people who were and are judgmental happened to be white, as were and are people of all races.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *Funny given, we did in fact get him fired. *
> 
> Of course. I've seen it millions of times. White racists (And non blacks racist) are always trying to get blacks fired. They usually do this by trying piss you off and get you angry and if you get angry they go into victim mode.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Of course we plotted against him.  He was terrible manager. *
> 
> He's not here to defend himself and I'm getting the opinion of a white supremacist about the black man. So that makes me skeptical out the gate. One person's terrible manager is another persons great manager and tell me how can he manage a group of people who were plotting against him ?.
> 
> So he came him everyday and had to battle his staff ? Had to battle the people above him who were probably giving him sh*t about the sh*t that you were probably bitching and whining about him to his bosses ?
> 
> Andylusion
> *If you abuse your employees, they will work to get you fired.  Shocking.*
> 
> A boss is not your friend. He's not there to molly coddle you and put an arm round your shoulder. He's there to get the job done that means he's gonna upset a few people, hurt some egos, say and do things that you don't like. I can't think of one boss who doesn't do this
> 
> If you think not allowing a woman a sick day because she said she had flu is abuse then you need to man the fk up because you must have led an extremely sheltered life
> 
> Andylusion
> *And by the way, most of the people who actively worked to get him fired..... were black people.*
> 
> That doesn't mean anything. Black people can be just as white supremacist as whites. Ask your friend Larry Elder. Also black people did not get him fired. Black people don't have that kind of muscle. The people who got him fired. As in the people who said to him "_Don't bother coming into work on Monday_" were white. Let's stop playing games
> 
> Andylusion
> *I have to admit, I had great joy in seeing your freak out about my post.  *
> 
> Well that's just you projecting your racism on to me. White supremacists always like to try to take center ground (Rational) vs black person (Irrational). Read my words. Instead of trying to read my mind.



*A boss is not your friend.*

That statement explains a ton.   Most of my bosses have been friends.  Most of them.

Not that I'm surprised.  Every victim mentality person, has to believe others are the enemy.

Well I refuse to be victim thanks.  I've been very close friends with most of my managers, bosses, and business owners.   In fact, I think I've only had maybe 3 truly terrible bosses, that I was most certainly not friends with.

*Black people can be just as white supremacist as whites.*

BWHAHAHAHAHA!    You complain about being abused by whites, than defend the abuse of dozens of blacks, by a black. 

You hate your own people clearly, given you are so quick to allow their abuse by other blacks.   Sounds like the Hutus in Rwanda would love to have you be part of the genocide squads.  

I love how you blow yourself up over and over.

*Well that's just you projecting your racism on to me.*

Whatever makes you feel better about yourself, is fine with me.  You do realize, you are not convincing me of anything, right?   You just defend clear abuse of black people, and now you want to flip around and say I'm the racists again, after you completely supported total abuse of black people.

This is ironic honestly, given how I sent letters to HR in defense of black people, and you here are defending their mistreatment and abuse.

But I'm right racist in your tiny little mind!    BWHAHAHA.





Wow. Yeah, I suppose you have to come up with some myth to try and cling to, to feel better about yourself now.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
Click to expand...

My point is that you do not know why a black man isn’t hired anymore than why a white man is hired. Yes, racism exists, no, it isn’t the reason all the time. AA isn’t about pretty women getting the secretarial job. They aren’t hired based on AA. More women work because they have to. More women get an advanced education to get the opportunities. Yes, I talk more about women because it is what I am most familiar with. My posts on racial issues are from my experiences with them and my opinions from those experiences.


----------



## Andylusion

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All the processes and laws and pushes for "Diversity" that apply to women, also apply to blacks.
> 
> 
> Why do white males not get any concern for "Fairness" from you?
> 
> 
> AND again, don't pretend it is all VP jobs. Plenty of working class white guys, lose jobs like that, that really fuck them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel sorry for white men because we are the most privileged.  I've lost jobs and I just move on and find another one easily because I'm a white man.
> 
> And all these companies trying to be diverse are full of white men.
> 
> Things are unfair, in our favor.
Click to expand...


So have I.   But here's my problem with that statement you just made.

Do you know for a fact, that dozens of non-whites applied for the jobs you were at, and were rejected?

Do you know for a fact why they were rejected?  

Do you know for a fact they had the same job history, qualifications, and skills as people there?

I remember a talk show host, who had a caller say on air, that they could prove the talk show host was racists.   He was amused.   The caller said "How many people on your staff, are black?"   Zero.  "You're racists".

The talk show host laughed.  "Ok, now ask me how many black people applied to work for me.  Hint: It's a round number"

I know many black people that have no problem finding employment either.   In fact I know 8 of them that are employed right now, and I'm not.

So explain that?  Even when I was employed, they were earning more than me.  How does that work, when I'm the white guy with the automagic advantage?


----------



## Paul Essien

*Andylusion *
*And on that board there was not a single non white face. And to this day that has not changed.*

What board ? Board of what ? Board of cleaners ? 

Also black people have no friends. There are many Asians, and Latino's who are just as anti black as many whites. Who were the owners ? 

Who were the people that had the final say in the black boss not coming in to work on Monday ? I'm 99% certain he was not black

Andylusion 
*And why is that a problem?   *

White supremacists can put black face in a position of power knowing they're not gonna rock the boat (EG Obama). It's the same way, you often see black chief of police in these towns where black people get killed. But when it comes blk ppl trying to punish these cops you really see whose running the show.

Andylusion 
*See this is my issue.  You assume that a non-white face must be hired, in order for things to improve.*

I have never said that a non white person should be hired. Second I'm only concerned with black people. Black people have no friends. Asians and Latinos are just as anti black as whites are.

It's about black people. Not ass kissing black people like Larry Elder and Thomas Sewell who make a living by telling white supremacist what they wanna hear.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few things that I need to point out
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.
> 
> Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.
> 
> Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.
> 
> Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.
> 
> And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_
> 
> The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.
> 
> Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*
> 
> Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*
> 
> No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*
> 
> And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?
> 
> Fk out my face
> 
> Andylusion
> *This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only have his word about his personal experiences.
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe him or not.
> 
> 
> But the issues he raises are real. You can pretend they are not.
> 
> 
> BUt that is you being dishonest.
> 
> 
> AND, everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> INcluding you. We know that you know what you are saying is not true.
Click to expand...

He was just given a very one sided view point of a story. The black boss is not here to defend himself.

He just could not stomach a confident masculine black man in his work. Ordering him around and earning more money than him and being unapologetic about it.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally been part of the hiring process in large organizations. That is not what happens.
> 
> 
> The opposite happens. Every manager knows he has to cover his ass, with regards to any claim of discrimination and that upper management will throw him to the wolves to make their day go easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 100% disagreeing with you.  Blacks are hard to fire.  We shouldn't have to worry about them suing.  If I get fired I feel it's wrong too but I don't get to sue.
> 
> And I worked with 3 women who complained that I made more and I could come and go as I pleased and they couldn't.  Stupid bitches.  One of them was our office manager and the other one was administrative.   If you want to be like me be a fucking salesperson bitch!  My job was available to them before I took it.  They didn't want to do sales.  So guess what?  You have to be in the office from 8-5 you stupid bitches.  They sort of went to the President together to say that "women" were being discriminated against.
> 
> So what did he do?  He hired a woman salesperson who he knew was good.  He used to work with her at his former company.  Now she gets to come and go as she pleases but those three have to stay in the office.  Actually 2 were let go and 1 quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that you are not 100% disagreeing with me, but why do you not care about the guys who are paying the price for this shit? And often their families.
> 
> 
> I mean, I know some white guys who have been FUCKED, by employers and never got a break or a good job and they are really suffering.
> 
> I've taken some serious hits, with permanent effects. Hell, if not for one time an employer fucked me for no reason, my wife might not even be working, and she certainly would not be planning on going full time.
> 
> And no, I did not easily find anther job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You found one easier than the black man.  Now you know how they feel going from interview to interview for jobs they know they should have got but instead a white man got the job.
> 
> Funny you don't believe that is/was happening to blacks but now you say it's happening to you.  You can't believe a black man who was better qualified did not get the job because of racism and bias
> 
> And excuse me but who are these people who never got a break or a good job?  They sound like losers making excuses to me.
Click to expand...



1. I did not. I ended up delivering pizzas and driving a cab.

2. Pointing out that white guys are getting discriminated against does not mean that some black guys are not also being discriminated against, nor that black guys generally are being discriminated in FAVOR OF. You have  your own storied of white guys being discriminated against for being white, so, what are you trying to do? Say  it balances out somehow?

3. Calling some one who did not get a job or a promotion because of being discriminated against a "loser" is not a justification or defense of the policy, it is just a statement of supporting injustice because for some reason you think the victim deserved to be fucked. My point stands. Real people are suffering because of the unjust racist policies we are discussing.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few things that I need to point out
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.
> 
> Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.
> 
> Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.
> 
> Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.
> 
> And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_
> 
> The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.
> 
> Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*
> 
> Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*
> 
> No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*
> 
> And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?
> 
> Fk out my face
> 
> Andylusion
> *This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only have his word about his personal experiences.
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe him or not.
> 
> 
> But the issues he raises are real. You can pretend they are not.
> 
> 
> BUt that is you being dishonest.
> 
> 
> AND, everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> INcluding you. We know that you know what you are saying is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just given a very one sided view point of a story. The black boss is not here to defend himself.
> 
> He just could not stomach a confident masculine black man in his work. Ordering him around and earning more money than him and being unapologetic about it.
Click to expand...



1. We have no reason to doubt his version of the story. Not all stories are nuanced. 

2. Your version is based on nothing but you being a racist asshole.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally been part of the hiring process in large organizations. That is not what happens.
> 
> 
> The opposite happens. Every manager knows he has to cover his ass, with regards to any claim of discrimination and that upper management will throw him to the wolves to make their day go easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 100% disagreeing with you.  Blacks are hard to fire.  We shouldn't have to worry about them suing.  If I get fired I feel it's wrong too but I don't get to sue.
> 
> And I worked with 3 women who complained that I made more and I could come and go as I pleased and they couldn't.  Stupid bitches.  One of them was our office manager and the other one was administrative.   If you want to be like me be a fucking salesperson bitch!  My job was available to them before I took it.  They didn't want to do sales.  So guess what?  You have to be in the office from 8-5 you stupid bitches.  They sort of went to the President together to say that "women" were being discriminated against.
> 
> So what did he do?  He hired a woman salesperson who he knew was good.  He used to work with her at his former company.  Now she gets to come and go as she pleases but those three have to stay in the office.  Actually 2 were let go and 1 quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that you are not 100% disagreeing with me, but why do you not care about the guys who are paying the price for this shit? And often their families.
> 
> 
> I mean, I know some white guys who have been FUCKED, by employers and never got a break or a good job and they are really suffering.
> 
> I've taken some serious hits, with permanent effects. Hell, if not for one time an employer fucked me for no reason, my wife might not even be working, and she certainly would not be planning on going full time.
> 
> And no, I did not easily find anther job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You found one easier than the black man.  Now you know how they feel going from interview to interview for jobs they know they should have got but instead a white man got the job.
> 
> Funny you don't believe that is/was happening to blacks but now you say it's happening to you.  You can't believe a black man who was better qualified did not get the job because of racism and bias
> 
> And excuse me but who are these people who never got a break or a good job?  They sound like losers making excuses to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I did not. I ended up delivering pizzas and driving a cab.
> 
> 2. Pointing out that white guys are getting discriminated against does not mean that some black guys are not also being discriminated against, nor that black guys generally are being discriminated in FAVOR OF. You have  your own storied of white guys being discriminated against for being white, so, what are you trying to do? Say  it balances out somehow?
> 
> 3. Calling some one who did not get a job or a promotion because of being discriminated against a "loser" is not a justification or defense of the policy, it is just a statement of supporting injustice because for some reason you think the victim deserved to be fucked. My point stands. Real people are suffering because of the unjust racist policies we are discussing.
Click to expand...

You move on and keep on trying knowing that this society is generally tipped in your favor.  Eventually the cream rises to the top.  Just like you don't want me telling companies what to do, you can't tell them that AA isn't the right thing to do.  YOu can say it but it's up to you to convince them that things are finally fair and balanced.  I don't think they are yet.

Don't blame black people if you are still delivering pizzas.  Don't blame AA.

You miss the days when the white, I mean RIGHT candidate always got the job.  LOL.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> 1. We have no reason to doubt his version of the story. Not all stories are nuanced.


Do you think it would be correct for a black person to doubt the story of white man who got a black person the sack ?



Correll said:


> 2. Your version is based on nothing but you being a racist asshole.


I don't believe a word of Andylusion story..

I've seen it million of times.

Many (Not all) whites and non blacks will often do their best to piss a black person off in work. They'll try to get you angry and if the blk person reacts ? They'll go right into victim mode and then they'll run their asses right down to HR

Now if you are black janitor, black cleaner then whites will often super kind to him or her. Or if you are black person, and you act kinda gay or goofy, then your the entertainment.

But all I read from Andylusion (And bear in mind he's had time to think about this) he was with a masculine, no smiling or joking black men, who was in a superior position to him and who was very serious about his work

When he says this

Andylusion
*Most of my bosses have been friends. Most of them.  I've been very close friends with most of my managers, bosses, and business owners. In fact, I think I've only had maybe 3 truly terrible bosses, that I was most certainly not friends with. *

That tells me. He's never been around any real men and he's more on the feminine side. Not the masculine. Not only do I not want my boss as my friend. I don't want any friends from work.

Also I think he was lying about this too. I'm pretty confident to say that all his bosses who he claimed were friends are not even in his cell phone.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We have no reason to doubt his version of the story. Not all stories are nuanced.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be correct for a black person to doubt the story of white man who got a black person the sack ?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your version is based on nothing but you being a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe a word of Andylusion story..
> 
> I've seen it million of times.
> 
> Many (Not all) whites and non blacks will often do their best to piss a black person off in work. They'll try to get you angry and if the blk person reacts ? They'll go right into victim mode and then they'll run their asses right down to HR
> 
> Now if you are black janitor, black cleaner then whites will often super kind to him or her. Or if you are black person, and you act kinda gay or goofy, then your the entertainment.
> 
> But all I read from Andylusion (And bear in mind he's had time to think about this) he was with a masculine, no smiling or joking black men, who was in a superior position to him and who was very serious about his work
> 
> When he says this
> 
> Andylusion
> *Most of my bosses have been friends. Most of them.  I've been very close friends with most of my managers, bosses, and business owners. In fact, I think I've only had maybe 3 truly terrible bosses, that I was most certainly not friends with. *
> 
> That tells me. He's never been around any real men and he's more on the feminine side. Not the masculine. Not only do I not want my boss as my friend. I don't want any friends from work.
> 
> Also I think he was lying about this too. I'm pretty confident to say that all his bosses who he claimed were friends are not even in his cell phone.
Click to expand...

I don't know how you deal with people like these righties on USMB.  They don't get it.  They can't admit blame or responsibility or even willful negligence.

Those black guys put their fists up at the Olympics, they demonized.  Kappernick?  Demonized.  Treyvon Martin, Demonized.  BLM?  THey are so racist and ignorant they don't get it.  Well hopefully the youth gets it.   I really hope black people show up this November we need to take this country back from these people.

They did a good job convincing you us liberals are no better well guess what?  Black people aren't any better than us liberals either.  You guys have racist opinions of whites.  You can be prejustice.  You can discriminate too.  You objectify women.  You get offended when we compare your struggle to that of gays.  

So no one is perfect but at least now you realize who the true  enemy is.  I'm the white guy in corporate America who believes in diversity.   These cons are the ones who don't hire blacks and don't even acknowledge their bias even though we see it here daily.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We have no reason to doubt his version of the story. Not all stories are nuanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be correct for a black person to doubt the story of white man who got a black person the sack ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. YOur assumption that the white person is in the wrong because of the color of his skin is you being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your version is based on nothing but you being a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe a word of Andylusion story..
> 
> I've seen it million of times.
> 
> Many (Not all) whites and non blacks will often do their best to piss a black person off in work. They'll try to get you angry and if the blk person reacts ? They'll go right into victim mode and then they'll run their asses right down to HR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that, and it does not sound like something that would work very well at any organization that actually has an HR dept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion
> *Most of my bosses have been friends. Most of them.  I've been very close friends with most of my managers, bosses, and business owners. In fact, I think I've only had maybe 3 truly terrible bosses, that I was most certainly not friends with. *
Click to expand...




> That tells me. He's never been around any real men and he's more on the feminine side. Not the masculine. Not only do I not want my boss as my friend. I don't want any friends from work.
> 
> Also I think he was lying about this too. I'm pretty confident to say that all his bosses who he claimed were friends are not even in his cell phone.



Making friends at work, even being friends with a Boss, is pretty normal shit. 


YOur weird focus on the sexual traits angle here, is just you being fucked in the head.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We have no reason to doubt his version of the story. Not all stories are nuanced.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be correct for a black person to doubt the story of white man who got a black person the sack ?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your version is based on nothing but you being a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe a word of Andylusion story..
> 
> I've seen it million of times.
> 
> Many (Not all) whites and non blacks will often do their best to piss a black person off in work. They'll try to get you angry and if the blk person reacts ? They'll go right into victim mode and then they'll run their asses right down to HR
> 
> Now if you are black janitor, black cleaner then whites will often super kind to him or her. Or if you are black person, and you act kinda gay or goofy, then your the entertainment.
> 
> But all I read from Andylusion (And bear in mind he's had time to think about this) he was with a masculine, no smiling or joking black men, who was in a superior position to him and who was very serious about his work
> 
> When he says this
> 
> Andylusion
> *Most of my bosses have been friends. Most of them.  I've been very close friends with most of my managers, bosses, and business owners. In fact, I think I've only had maybe 3 truly terrible bosses, that I was most certainly not friends with. *
> 
> That tells me. He's never been around any real men and he's more on the feminine side. Not the masculine. Not only do I not want my boss as my friend. I don't want any friends from work.
> 
> Also I think he was lying about this too. I'm pretty confident to say that all his bosses who he claimed were friends are not even in his cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you deal with people like these righties on USMB.  They don't get it.  They can't admit blame or responsibility or even willful negligence.
> 
> Those black guys put their fists up at the Olympics, they demonized.  Kappernick?  Demonized.  Treyvon Martin, Demonized.  BLM?  THey are so racist and ignorant they don't get it.  Well hopefully the youth gets it.   I really hope black people show up this November we need to take this country back from these people.
> 
> They did a good job convincing you us liberals are no better well guess what?  Black people aren't any better than us liberals either.  You guys have racist opinions of whites.  You can be prejustice.  You can discriminate too.  You objectify women.  You get offended when we compare your struggle to that of gays.
> 
> So no one is perfect but at least now you realize who the true  enemy is.  I'm the white guy in corporate America who believes in diversity.   These cons are the ones who don't hire blacks and don't even acknowledge their bias even though we see it here daily.
Click to expand...




Disagreeing with someone is not racism. Racism is thinking bad shit about them because of the color of their skin, or fucking them over, because of the color of their skin.


YOu show me some white guy, who refuses to stand for the National Anthem because he thinks America is a bad place, 


and I call him a fucking asshole traitor the same way I called Kapernick on what he is.


That you spin that as wacism, is you race baiting.


----------



## Andylusion

MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that you do not know why a black man isn’t hired anymore than why a white man is hired. Yes, racism exists, no, it isn’t the reason all the time. AA isn’t about pretty women getting the secretarial job. They aren’t hired based on AA. More women work because they have to. More women get an advanced education to get the opportunities. Yes, I talk more about women because it is what I am most familiar with. My posts on racial issues are from my experiences with them and my opinions from those experiences.
Click to expand...


Do they really have to?  Or do they make choices that make them have to?

I guess I have just a really weird view on this, because I have a half dozen women in my family, extended family, and Church, that don't work.... because they don't want to.

One of my relatives, was going for a teaching degree, and just decided... nah.  Going to stay at home with kids, and cook and clean, and she is very happy.

Now I get that many 'want' to work outside the home.  But do that have to?


Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few things that I need to point out
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.
> 
> Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.
> 
> Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.
> 
> Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.
> 
> And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_
> 
> The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.
> 
> Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*
> 
> Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*
> 
> No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*
> 
> And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?
> 
> Fk out my face
> 
> Andylusion
> *This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only have his word about his personal experiences.
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe him or not.
> 
> 
> But the issues he raises are real. You can pretend they are not.
> 
> 
> BUt that is you being dishonest.
> 
> 
> AND, everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> INcluding you. We know that you know what you are saying is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just given a very one sided view point of a story. The black boss is not here to defend himself.
> 
> He just could not stomach a confident masculine black man in his work. Ordering him around and earning more money than him and being unapologetic about it.
Click to expand...


Says the guy who just defended black people being abused.   You can't even defend yourself, and you ARE here.


----------



## Andylusion

sealybobo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We have no reason to doubt his version of the story. Not all stories are nuanced.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be correct for a black person to doubt the story of white man who got a black person the sack ?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your version is based on nothing but you being a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe a word of Andylusion story..
> 
> I've seen it million of times.
> 
> Many (Not all) whites and non blacks will often do their best to piss a black person off in work. They'll try to get you angry and if the blk person reacts ? They'll go right into victim mode and then they'll run their asses right down to HR
> 
> Now if you are black janitor, black cleaner then whites will often super kind to him or her. Or if you are black person, and you act kinda gay or goofy, then your the entertainment.
> 
> But all I read from Andylusion (And bear in mind he's had time to think about this) he was with a masculine, no smiling or joking black men, who was in a superior position to him and who was very serious about his work
> 
> When he says this
> 
> Andylusion
> *Most of my bosses have been friends. Most of them.  I've been very close friends with most of my managers, bosses, and business owners. In fact, I think I've only had maybe 3 truly terrible bosses, that I was most certainly not friends with. *
> 
> That tells me. He's never been around any real men and he's more on the feminine side. Not the masculine. Not only do I not want my boss as my friend. I don't want any friends from work.
> 
> Also I think he was lying about this too. I'm pretty confident to say that all his bosses who he claimed were friends are not even in his cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you deal with people like these righties on USMB.  They don't get it.  They can't admit blame or responsibility or even willful negligence.
> 
> Those black guys put their fists up at the Olympics, they demonized.  Kappernick?  Demonized.  Treyvon Martin, Demonized.  BLM?  THey are so racist and ignorant they don't get it.  Well hopefully the youth gets it.   I really hope black people show up this November we need to take this country back from these people.
> 
> They did a good job convincing you us liberals are no better well guess what?  Black people aren't any better than us liberals either.  You guys have racist opinions of whites.  You can be prejustice.  You can discriminate too.  You objectify women.  You get offended when we compare your struggle to that of gays.
> 
> So no one is perfect but at least now you realize who the true  enemy is.  I'm the white guy in corporate America who believes in diversity.   These cons are the ones who don't hire blacks and don't even acknowledge their bias even though we see it here daily.
Click to expand...


No one "demonized" Treyvon Martin.   We looked at his history, and the facts of the case, and stated those facts.  He was a criminal, who attacked someone, and got shot for it.... and rightly so.

That is not demonizing.  That stating reality.

Now Kappernick is demonized for sure.  And rightly so.   Sorry... but people don't watch sports to be lectured at.

And honestly, Kappernick is a spoiled arrogant brat.   You make $126 MILLION Dollars...... to play a GAME....  and you want to sit around complaining that America is evil and racists?  You want to protest what exactly?   You make $126 Million dollars, and live a life that 99.9% of the entire planet, can't even dream about.... and you want to protest?     We have families of four, living in Mexico, living inside a refrigerate box, and you want to complain about how horribly oppressed you are with $126 Million dollars to play a game?    In Rwanda they slaughtered one million people with machetes, hacking them to death, including women with infants, that had their heads sliced open by machete.... and you want to complain about how oppressed you are with your $126 Million to play a game?

Kappernick was a worthless pile of dog poo, and he was demonized, and he was demonized rightly so.   A spoiled brat living a dream life, and having the arrogance to whine about the country that let him live that dream life, by playing a game.

*I'm the white guy in corporate America who believes in diversity.   These cons are the ones who don't hire blacks and don't even acknowledge their bias even though we see it here daily.*

Yeah, we have to admit to something that isn't true?

I can't "acknowledge" something that is clearly incorrect.    Cons are the ones that don't hire blacks?   When?  Where?  Name one?

Not true.


----------



## MizMolly

Andylusion said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that you do not know why a black man isn’t hired anymore than why a white man is hired. Yes, racism exists, no, it isn’t the reason all the time. AA isn’t about pretty women getting the secretarial job. They aren’t hired based on AA. More women work because they have to. More women get an advanced education to get the opportunities. Yes, I talk more about women because it is what I am most familiar with. My posts on racial issues are from my experiences with them and my opinions from those experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they really have to?  Or do they make choices that make them have to?
> 
> I guess I have just a really weird view on this, because I have a half dozen women in my family, extended family, and Church, that don't work.... because they don't want to.
> 
> One of my relatives, was going for a teaching degree, and just decided... nah.  Going to stay at home with kids, and cook and clean, and she is very happy.
> 
> Now I get that many 'want' to work outside the home.  But do that have to?
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few things that I need to point out
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.
> 
> Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.
> 
> Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.
> 
> Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.
> 
> And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_
> 
> The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.
> 
> Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*
> 
> Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*
> 
> No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*
> 
> And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?
> 
> Fk out my face
> 
> Andylusion
> *This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only have his word about his personal experiences.
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe him or not.
> 
> 
> But the issues he raises are real. You can pretend they are not.
> 
> 
> BUt that is you being dishonest.
> 
> 
> AND, everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> INcluding you. We know that you know what you are saying is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just given a very one sided view point of a story. The black boss is not here to defend himself.
> 
> He just could not stomach a confident masculine black man in his work. Ordering him around and earning more money than him and being unapologetic about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who just defended black people being abused.   You can't even defend yourself, and you ARE here.
Click to expand...




Andylusion said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that you do not know why a black man isn’t hired anymore than why a white man is hired. Yes, racism exists, no, it isn’t the reason all the time. AA isn’t about pretty women getting the secretarial job. They aren’t hired based on AA. More women work because they have to. More women get an advanced education to get the opportunities. Yes, I talk more about women because it is what I am most familiar with. My posts on racial issues are from my experiences with them and my opinions from those experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they really have to?  Or do they make choices that make them have to?
> 
> I guess I have just a really weird view on this, because I have a half dozen women in my family, extended family, and Church, that don't work.... because they don't want to.
> 
> One of my relatives, was going for a teaching degree, and just decided... nah.  Going to stay at home with kids, and cook and clean, and she is very happy.
> 
> Now I get that many 'want' to work outside the home.  But do that have to?
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few things that I need to point out
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.
> 
> Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.
> 
> Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.
> 
> Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.
> 
> And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_
> 
> The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.
> 
> Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*
> 
> Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*
> 
> No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*
> 
> And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?
> 
> Fk out my face
> 
> Andylusion
> *This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only have his word about his personal experiences.
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe him or not.
> 
> 
> But the issues he raises are real. You can pretend they are not.
> 
> 
> BUt that is you being dishonest.
> 
> 
> AND, everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> INcluding you. We know that you know what you are saying is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just given a very one sided view point of a story. The black boss is not here to defend himself.
> 
> He just could not stomach a confident masculine black man in his work. Ordering him around and earning more money than him and being unapologetic about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who just defended black people being abused.   You can't even defend yourself, and you ARE here.
Click to expand...

Yes, many women have to work. It is hard to make it with just one income in many households. Some women aren’t married, they have to work.


----------



## katsteve2012

Andylusion said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> 
> 
> You just hated the fact that black person had muscle. Now granted I'm pretty sure the owners were white. But it burned you to your core to see black person have power. That's when you REALLY see a white person's true colors come out.
> 
> White people LOVE it when black people are janitors and cleaners. They love it. In fact white people go out of their way to treat the black janitor nicely "_Hey Leroy. See the knicks game last night ? Steph Curry. What a player_"
> 
> White ppl are often super nice to black people when that black person is in inferior position
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, he was arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That simply means he was confident. When a black man is confident that means he was arrogant
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet lunch time was just one bigger n*gger fest. Right ? That fking n*gger. Fking n*gger.
> 
> "How did this n*gger get this job ?"
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't you the one who said
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can't hurt us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have this one black guy, whose making you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then turning you and the rest of your white and non black buddies into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still think we can't hurt you ? All it took was you having a black boss for you to lose your mind and get so emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment. She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat. She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not here to defend himself. He is not here to give his side of the story
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were a couple of incompetent white senior executives that I reported to not many years ago before retiring, who were not only incompetent,
> but were flat out under qualified based on today's standards.
> 
> Because they had been in their positions so long, their brains were fossilized, and they did not evolve with the cmpany, yet they were allowed to stay in position by the board of directors based on seniority, and in some cases having a family member or a friend who sat on the board.
> 
> And on that board there was not a single non white face. And to this day that has not changed.
> 
> They were clearly the beneficiaries of a time when non whites were forced into the menial jobs, or not hired at all.
> 
> This type of preferential culture/system was in effect at every job level throughout that company.
> 
> 
> Being that type of generational beneficiary, created generational poverty for non whites on a mass scale that predates any corrective legislation back to a time, not long ago when non whites and women were not even ALLOWED to apply for certain positions, and still has not been erased by the legislation that was passed.
> 
> That scenario plays out all over corporate America everyday of the week, and is in no danger of changing anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And on that board there was not a single non white face. And to this day that has not changed.*
> 
> And why is that a problem?   See this is my issue.  You assume that a non-white face must be hired, in order for things to improve.
> 
> Additionally you seem to be implying that there was racism involved, when you already said it was based on seniority.
> 
> *Being that type of generational beneficiary, created generational poverty for non whites on a mass scale that predates any corrective legislation back to a time, not long ago when non whites and women were not even ALLOWED to apply for certain positions, and still has not been erased by the legislation that was passed.*
> 
> Here's my problem with that.  If you start your own company, which anyone can.... how does this one specific companies rules, "create generational poverty" for non-whites?
> 
> Any black person can start their own company, and do business.  Any black person.  There thousands of companies in this country founded and run by black people, even to this day.
> 
> So explain to me how one company, with a policy of seniority, has created generational poverty?   And how do you explain rich black people, if these companies have created generational poverty for non-whites?
> 
> And here's my problem with your basic thrust.
> 
> The only way you could pass legislation to force people to not give their companies to their relatives, is by taking away people's rights to their businesses.
> 
> The problem with that is, the moment you do that two things are going to happen.
> 
> * First, a lot of companies are going to go private.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Famous Public Companies That Went Private
> 
> 
> Here’s a list of the most popular listed companies that went private in recent decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Companies go private quite a bit.   In fact, there is a drastic decline in public companies, and I would suggest the primary reason is because of this socialistic type of meddling that left-wing do-gooders are trying to push.
> 
> You take that company private, and now you have no say at all, and they don't have to release SEC statements to the public, that let you sit around complaining about how much money they made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrinking public markets limit the playing field for Main Street investors
> 
> 
> Unless the inequitable lack of access to private markets is addressed, retirement savers will continue to be deprived of the ability to participate in high-growth business models and feel markets operate for the benefit of well-connected "insiders."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of public companies fell from 7,300 in 1996, to 3,600 in 2016.
> The rich people who run and own those companies haven't changed, but now you don't know about them.
> 
> And private companies still have stocks, just sold privately.  Which is bad for average people like us, because now you can't buy shares in those company.  Only rich people with connections can.
> 
> That will happen, so that you can't try and dictate who runs those companies.  So nothing will improve, only now you can't invest in those companies anymore.  Rich get richer, poor get poorer.  That's what trying to legislate the how companies run will result in.
> 
> *The second thing that will happen, is those same rules you try and impose, will be imposed on you.*
> 
> Say you work your butt off like Chris Gardner who started his own brokerage firm, or any of the other black business founders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Successful Companies Founded or Owned by Black Entrepreneurs
> 
> 
> February is Black History Month in the U.S. and Canada, so let’s celebrate by looking at some examples of successful black-owned businesses.  This list of black-owned businesses will showcase the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> business.tutsplus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you read the story of Chris Gardner, he went through hell.  Worked his butt off. Created this big company.
> 
> He has a son, and he's 66 years old.  Should he have the right, as founder and CEO of his company, to pass it on to his kids?  Yes or no?
> 
> This is a guy that was from a broken family, mother in prison, father abusive, was in foster care, ended up with a toddler and a wife that left him, and was homeless for a while.
> 
> Built a company from the ground up.   Now you want to say you should be able to dictate who is on the executive board of this guys company?
> 
> Again, whatever rules you put in place for others, those rules will be used against you.   If you use the power of government to take over some other persons company, that same power will be used against you, or someone you care about.
> 
> What happens when your son is in company 40 years, and someone says... nope need someone younger and fresh.  Can't have them giving your son a position because of his seniority.
> 
> Now if the company decides that is their policy fine.  But if the government steps in, and takes your son's job away, because you wanted government dictating who is on the executive staff....
> 
> This is one of the universal myths of left-wing ideology.  It's always someone else.  Not you.  Someone else will pay the taxes, not you.  Someone else will have those regulations on them, not you.   Reminds me of a Russian whose great grand father supported Stalin, right to the day the great purge rounded him up, and had him killed.
> 
> Those show trials will only happen to other people, not me.
> 
> The solution to poverty, is not to sit around trying to figure out how to screw over other people.   The solution to poverty, is not to figure out how to get government, to force other people, to do what you want.
> 
> The solution to poverty is to go out and earn your own wealth.   1-800-GOT-JUNK, was started by a first year college student, and $700.  Brian, bought a used pickup truck with $700 he had saved working Mc-Jobs, and started hauling trash in the pickup.   Dropped out of high school, put an ad in the paper to pickup junk for $80 a load.   From 1989 with one pickup, to 1993 with three pickups and employees to drive them, to 1997 with 2 franchise, to 2005 with a income of $72 Million a year.
> 
> If Brian had been sitting around waiting for some company to open a spot on the executive board, he'd still be poor today, complaining "The little man can't get ahead".
> 
> The solution to poverty, is going out there and making stuff happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mexican immigrant who set up a global drone firm
> 
> 
> How Mexican immigrant Jordi Munoz set up the largest US-based drone manufacturer, a company called 3D Robotics.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only this Mexican had been waiting for those white people on the executive board to allow a non-white in.... just think what he could have done with is life.
Click to expand...



In all of whatever you were attempting to state, you missed my point. 

And my point was simply this:

There is NOT widespread discrimination happening to white males in the workforce in favor of black people, and there is no  statistical data from a credible source out there that proves otherwise. 

This topic has come up frequently in this forum for years, and besides emotional  individual stories about isolated cases, not once has anyone presented any verified proof of such widespread practices.


----------



## sealybobo

Andylusion said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that you do not know why a black man isn’t hired anymore than why a white man is hired. Yes, racism exists, no, it isn’t the reason all the time. AA isn’t about pretty women getting the secretarial job. They aren’t hired based on AA. More women work because they have to. More women get an advanced education to get the opportunities. Yes, I talk more about women because it is what I am most familiar with. My posts on racial issues are from my experiences with them and my opinions from those experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they really have to?  Or do they make choices that make them have to?
> 
> I guess I have just a really weird view on this, because I have a half dozen women in my family, extended family, and Church, that don't work.... because they don't want to.
> 
> One of my relatives, was going for a teaching degree, and just decided... nah.  Going to stay at home with kids, and cook and clean, and she is very happy.
> 
> Now I get that many 'want' to work outside the home.  But do that have to?
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few things that I need to point out
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.
> 
> Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.
> 
> Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.
> 
> Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.
> 
> And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_
> 
> The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.
> 
> Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*
> 
> Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*
> 
> No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*
> 
> And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?
> 
> Fk out my face
> 
> Andylusion
> *This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only have his word about his personal experiences.
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe him or not.
> 
> 
> But the issues he raises are real. You can pretend they are not.
> 
> 
> BUt that is you being dishonest.
> 
> 
> AND, everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> INcluding you. We know that you know what you are saying is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just given a very one sided view point of a story. The black boss is not here to defend himself.
> 
> He just could not stomach a confident masculine black man in his work. Ordering him around and earning more money than him and being unapologetic about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who just defended black people being abused.   You can't even defend yourself, and you ARE here.
Click to expand...


This is what you don't realize.  The discrimination that women and blacks have suffered in the past, they are still feeling the effects of that discrimination.  A show I watch did a show on feminism the other day.  They showed how black men basically treat women like white people treat blacks.  

Anyways, yes a lot of women like men holding the door for them, paying for dinner and ultimately taking care of them for the rest of their lives.  And it's also taboo for a man to stay home while the woman works.

If you look in my moms yearbook the girls all wanted to be homemakers, nurses, teachers, etc.  Do you think women today would answer the same when asked what they want to be when they grow up?  I'm sure some will say homemaker but not nearly as many today will say that as back then.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that you do not know why a black man isn’t hired anymore than why a white man is hired. Yes, racism exists, no, it isn’t the reason all the time. AA isn’t about pretty women getting the secretarial job. They aren’t hired based on AA. More women work because they have to. More women get an advanced education to get the opportunities. Yes, I talk more about women because it is what I am most familiar with. My posts on racial issues are from my experiences with them and my opinions from those experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they really have to?  Or do they make choices that make them have to?
> 
> I guess I have just a really weird view on this, because I have a half dozen women in my family, extended family, and Church, that don't work.... because they don't want to.
> 
> One of my relatives, was going for a teaching degree, and just decided... nah.  Going to stay at home with kids, and cook and clean, and she is very happy.
> 
> Now I get that many 'want' to work outside the home.  But do that have to?
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few things that I need to point out
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.
> 
> Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.
> 
> Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.
> 
> Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.
> 
> And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_
> 
> The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.
> 
> Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*
> 
> Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*
> 
> No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*
> 
> And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?
> 
> Fk out my face
> 
> Andylusion
> *This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only have his word about his personal experiences.
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe him or not.
> 
> 
> But the issues he raises are real. You can pretend they are not.
> 
> 
> BUt that is you being dishonest.
> 
> 
> AND, everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> INcluding you. We know that you know what you are saying is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just given a very one sided view point of a story. The black boss is not here to defend himself.
> 
> He just could not stomach a confident masculine black man in his work. Ordering him around and earning more money than him and being unapologetic about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who just defended black people being abused.   You can't even defend yourself, and you ARE here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a vast number of black men and women who have yet to reach 70 that witnessed real discrimination, who also have still living relatives who experienced it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that justifies discrimination against whites now, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who stated that you would listen to any elderly black person that experienced discrimination. I only pointed out that they are out there in abundance.
> 
> On the otherl hand, there is no metric that exists that proves through measuring employment, home ownership, average salary or college graduation rates that reflect any widescale discrimination against white citizens that has had a widespread effect on a national basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. And I stated that I have found that such elderly black people are pretty happy just being treated as equals, and don't seem to need nor expect, nor want, special favoritism based on their being black.
> 
> 2. ONE small limited example, of hard evidence of documented discrimination is the discrimination show in Ivy League admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Of course the average elderly person of any race is less concerned about opportunities tha tg have already been missed. Furthermore the average elderly black person would likely be guarded about what they would even discuss with you.
> 
> Most elderly black people that I know are more concerned about their final years being enjoyable. But if they had an opportunity to live their lives over, they would not view legislation to ensure equality as "favoritism".
> 
> 2. Yes  that is definitely a VERY LIMITED example. There is no evidence that white applicants have been or are being displaced on a broad scale by by black applicants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro works hr Fortune 500. Blacks and women who are qualified are very highly sought after. Even not qualified are getting opportunities and white dudes are getting passed up because the ceo wants a diversity candidate.
> 
> Make no mistake this is changing peoples lives. Getting the vp job is like a golden ticket. Now you’re in the $500k a year league plus stocks and golden parachutes. Lots of white guys are bitter when they go with the diversity candidate.
> 
> White women mostly benefit from this. Holy shit if you can find a black woman you’ve hit the jackpot.
> 
> And a black or women will make $1mill a year. My brothers replacement took a better job for double. Now she’s hiring him to go work with her because she’s in over her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there EVER examples where a white person might not get hired or asks for help because they are not qualified or are in over their heads?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are. Many whites were turned down for employment at places o worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t getting it. Far too many times incompetent whites get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> I said it before. It doesn’t matter if you morons get it. Big corporations do and they’re workingon diversifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know why whites are getting jobs? And I am getting it. I answered the question that was posed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your question suggests you don’t get it.
> 
> Listen lady, you women benefitted the most from affirmative action. How did we know back then why white women weren’t ever getting the jobs?
> 
> Did bias play a part? Of course. To this day men are afraid to hire a women because they worry shes going to have a baby and either quit or not devote as much attention to the job as a man would as soon as she pops the kid out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know exactly why women back then didn’t get the jobs. It was because of ignorant, male chauvinists who decided they had to be in charge. Contrary to what you may believe, women are smart and can be more capable and worthy of their careers than some men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Look at how quickly your attitude changed when we stopped talking about blacks and brought up women.
> 
> Suddenly you’re getting it? This is the problem with conservatives. No empathy unless it’s happening to them.
> 
> So for the record I agree with you about women but for some reason you don’t agree when it comes to blacks. Could it be because you lack empathy for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have no empathy for whites, especially white males, who are getting the short end of the "push for diversity".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he imagines things, like saying I don’t agree when it comes to blacks. He didn’t elaborate, but I don’t know where that came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lets see.  You said this  "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> So I flipped it and instead of blacks I made it about women.  Suddenly you became a defender of Affirmative Action.
> 
> So I ask you, How do you know why men are getting the jobs instead of women?
> 
> To this day women are still the biggest benefitters of Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of libs make that claim. Sounds like bullshit. Blacks get the big benefits. Massive sat bonus in college admissions,for one limited example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because a lot of women go to college and they go to good public schools not inner city shit hole schools.
> 
> It's not a claim it's a fact.  Apparently one that makes you feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I've already told you about Maria.   She replaced my brother.   The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.
> 
> AND, after a year she left the company because another company paid her double her salary.  They too wanted a diversity candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait wait wait...... Hold on.    Do you not see that you contradicted yourself?  Said this....
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t getting it. *Far too many times incompetent whites* get the job because of white privilege and too many blacks aren’t getting the job because of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CEO insisted on a diversity candidate.  They eventually went with Maria because my brother said he would train/teach her.  *There were a lot of white men who were more qualified.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that incompetent whites were getting jobs because of white privileged, and then gave a personal testimonial of someone less competent getting a job specifically because of diversity.
> 
> So which is it?   Because those are mutually exclusive.
> 
> *I've seen diversity incompetence many times in my life.  The last one, was the most egregious.*
> 
> We had a black guy, who got hired on as a manager, and he was the absolute most incompetent person I have ever seen in management.
> 
> First, he was arrogant.  So arrogant that he made everyone absolutely hate him, which caused them to do things to intentionally piss him off.    Employees hated him so much, that if they saw a mistake, they would intentionally not correct it, just to see him flip out.    Packages with the wrong production, or going to the wrong address, all would slide by simply because the employees hated him so much.
> 
> What did he do that was so terrible?   Everything.  He was a disaster
> 
> One day he walked in, and proclaimed that there will no longer be any chairs in the warehouse.   Problem is we had some women who did inventory work on computers.   They removed their chairs.  We had women, on their knees.... on the floor... at their desks.... to do their job.
> 
> We had a lady come in that had applied to rent an apartment, and the land lord wanted proof she had a job.   The lady gave the land lord the managers Email address to ask for evidence she was employed there.   All the manager had to do, was hit reply, and say "Yes she works here".
> 
> He refused to do it.  She couldn't rent the apartment.  She had to contact the HR department at the Company HQ, and they contacted the manager, and he refused to do it for them either.   Finally the HR Department contacted the land lord and said she had a job.  2 weeks to get a "Yes she has a job" sent to the land lord for an apartment rental.
> 
> And the guy was a prolific liar.  He lied about absolutely everything.
> 
> We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago).  She was absolutely incoherent.  Couldn't work.  Snot rolling down her nose.  Tears from her red eyes.  She did absolutely nothing all day.   I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?".
> 
> She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.  She said she was going to contact the HR Department.   The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'.    Clearly a threat.  She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.
> 
> This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did.   This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.
> 
> So why was he able to keep his job for at least 4 years, while being a problem for the HR department the entire time, and having dozens of people quit the job, leaving notes all saying this one guy was the specific reason they quit?
> 
> *He as black.  Diversity is important.   That's why.*
> 
> White privileged?  I don't buy it.  Even if.... and that is a massive huge *IF*....    Even if there is such a thing as white privilege...  diversity is not a solution.  Diversity is only an excuse to hire and pay for absolutely incompetent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm agreeing with you.  Far too many women are getting jobs that should be going to better qualified men.
> 
> Let's see if MizMolly agrees now that it's women we are talking about not blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not agree with you. Where did I disagree with you on blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked me why I assumed the black person didn't get the job because they were black.  Sounded like you were arguing against me and I'm for diversity programs.
> 
> You said "How do you know why whites are getting jobs?"
> 
> What were you getting at when you said this?
> 
> The answer is, in a country as diverse as ours, when we see 95% of the employees are white men, we know that bias is playing a part.
> 
> It's a fact that when you sit across from a black man, white man and woman, you have bias even if you don't realize it.  And on top of that, people hire people who they can see themselves working with 5 days a week 9 hours a day.  So you women have it better than blacks.  Men would like to have more women in the office especially pretty ones.  Which is why women have benefitted more from AA than blacks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point is that you do not know why a black man isn’t hired anymore than why a white man is hired. Yes, racism exists, no, it isn’t the reason all the time. AA isn’t about pretty women getting the secretarial job. They aren’t hired based on AA. More women work because they have to. More women get an advanced education to get the opportunities. Yes, I talk more about women because it is what I am most familiar with. My posts on racial issues are from my experiences with them and my opinions from those experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they really have to?  Or do they make choices that make them have to?
> 
> I guess I have just a really weird view on this, because I have a half dozen women in my family, extended family, and Church, that don't work.... because they don't want to.
> 
> One of my relatives, was going for a teaching degree, and just decided... nah.  Going to stay at home with kids, and cook and clean, and she is very happy.
> 
> Now I get that many 'want' to work outside the home.  But do that have to?
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few things that I need to point out
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the guy was a prolific liar. He lied about absolutely everything. We had a lady that was sick with the flu (this was 2 years ago). She was absolutely incoherent. Couldn't work. Snot rolling down her nose. Tears from her red eyes. She did absolutely nothing all day. I asked in bewilderment "Why are you here?!?"*.
> 
> Well that's what she told you. How do you know she had the flu ? How sick was she really ? I've had the flu. It doesn't make you incoh erent.
> 
> Having a stroke makes you incoherent. But she was probably a white women and you swallowed her bullsh*t story.
> 
> Let tell you something. Black people are tough. We work through flu. We work through cold and other allergies. We don't fall apart at the slightest sickness. That's why this boss didn't fall for her weak ass story.
> 
> And then you had the nerve to ask your black boss "_Why are you here ?"_
> 
> The fact that you can say something as diss-respectful as that and not be punished is beyond belief.
> 
> Well actually not really. We do live in a system of racism - white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said this manager told her you can't use sick days for the first 90 days of employment.*
> 
> Well the black manager is right. She can't use sick days for the 1st 90 days of employment.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She said she was going to contact the HR Department. The manager said, 'you can do that, but I'm in charge, and it will just come back to me, and I'll know what you have said'. Clearly a threat.*
> 
> No. The so called sick women was challenging his authority. Something she would not have done had the manager been white.
> 
> Andylusion
> *She contacted HR anyway, sure enough he came got her, and started chewing her out, for wanting to use a sick day when she was clearly sick and the employee handbook itself says you can use sick time from the start of employment.*
> 
> And he was fking right to chew that women out. How dare she try to go over his head ? Are you serious ? By the way, this is the women was supposedly incoherent right ? But she still had the energy to contact HR, state her case, go back and forth with them, but this is a woman that's incoherent. Right ?
> 
> Fk out my face
> 
> Andylusion
> *This is a tiny tiny fraction of what all this guy did. This black man was a holy terror, and the least competent manager I have ever dealt with in my life, and I can't even begin to list everything he did while he was there.*
> 
> Meanwhile you were all plotting against him, blanking him when you walked past him, talking shit about him in the lunch break, trying to sabotage his work, make him look bad. Fk out my face.
> 
> You just didn't like the fact that a confident masculine black man had a little bit of authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only have his word about his personal experiences.
> 
> 
> You can choose to believe him or not.
> 
> 
> But the issues he raises are real. You can pretend they are not.
> 
> 
> BUt that is you being dishonest.
> 
> 
> AND, everyone knows it.
> 
> 
> INcluding you. We know that you know what you are saying is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was just given a very one sided view point of a story. The black boss is not here to defend himself.
> 
> He just could not stomach a confident masculine black man in his work. Ordering him around and earning more money than him and being unapologetic about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who just defended black people being abused.   You can't even defend yourself, and you ARE here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, many women have to work. It is hard to make it with just one income in many households. Some women aren’t married, they have to work.
Click to expand...

Most couples in America today would not be middle class if only 1 works.


----------



## Paul Essien

sealybobo
*I don't know how you deal with people like these righties on USMB.  They don't get it.*

They do get it. Andylusion Correll MizMolly harmonica trust me they get it 100%.

But the question that needs to be asked is this

Why should whites give up racism ?

It's actually very understandable why they think the way they do. People will always want to cling to racially unequal systems if their on the right side of those systems. Doing so isn’t irrational at all when you’re on top of the social structure. It makes quite a bit of sense.

So I fully understand why they think the way they do and why they go out of there way to justify that system

White supremacists aren't stupid. These are people who can get the bones of dinosaur millions of years old and tell you what it had for breakfast

Mainstream media presents white supremacists like this


and this


Barely literate, uneducated hilly billy-ish

The problem is by showing racists as half wits, buffoons who "don't get it" then what does that make black people who they dominated, mistreated and abused for centuries ?

That's why I don't say  "They don't get it" after all this post I created here has tons of examples of systematic racism. IM2 also has given plenty examples. So they don't think the way they do because of lack of knowldege. They know black people get screwed but they convince themselves that black people are screwed up anyway.

Racism at the systemic level has served the interests of white people _as white people _in a system where being white has mattered and yeah sure, you still have poor whites. But in a society where whiteness has been given priority status — as a favored _caste_ — those other things will seem irrelevant in the face of it.


----------



## IM2

esalla said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks
Click to expand...

And where did you get this figure from? Stormfront?


----------



## esalla

IM2 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you get this figure from? Stormfront?
Click to expand...

Google it kid, add up the death totals by year

Lol


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> *Andylusion *
> *And on that board there was not a single non white face. And to this day that has not changed.*
> 
> What board ? Board of what ? Board of cleaners ?
> 
> Also black people have no friends. There are many Asians, and Latino's who are just as anti black as many whites. Who were the owners ?
> 
> Who were the people that had the final say in the black boss not coming in to work on Monday ? I'm 99% certain he was not black
> 
> Andylusion
> *And why is that a problem?   *
> 
> White supremacists can put black face in a position of power knowing they're not gonna rock the boat (EG Obama). It's the same way, you often see black chief of police in these towns where black people get killed. But when it comes blk ppl trying to punish these cops you really see whose running the show.
> 
> Andylusion
> *See this is my issue.  You assume that a non-white face must be hired, in order for things to improve.*
> 
> I have never said that a non white person should be hired. Second I'm only concerned with black people. Black people have no friends. Asians and Latinos are just as anti black as whites are.
> 
> It's about black people. Not ass kissing black people like Larry Elder and Thomas Sewell who make a living by telling white supremacist what they wanna hear.


*PREACH!*


----------



## IM2

esalla said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you get this figure from? Stormfront?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google it kid, add up the death totals by year
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...

Don't need to because Chicago is not the entire country and Chicago is a white racist anecdote used when they are too stupid to argue the issue at hand.


----------



## esalla

IM2 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you get this figure from? Stormfront?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google it kid, add up the death totals by year
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to because Chicago is not the entire country and Chicago is a white racist anecdote used when they are too stupid to argue the issue at hand.
Click to expand...

True so your argument becomes 20000 blacks have killed other blacks 

Good point


----------



## Paul Essien

esalla said:


> Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks


How does a black person killing another black person in Chicago affect white people ?

But I'm supposed to believe that you care about black people in chicago ?


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We have no reason to doubt his version of the story. Not all stories are nuanced.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be correct for a black person to doubt the story of white man who got a black person the sack ?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your version is based on nothing but you being a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe a word of Andylusion story..
> 
> I've seen it million of times.
> 
> Many (Not all) whites and non blacks will often do their best to piss a black person off in work. They'll try to get you angry and if the blk person reacts ? They'll go right into victim mode and then they'll run their asses right down to HR
> 
> Now if you are black janitor, black cleaner then whites will often super kind to him or her. Or if you are black person, and you act kinda gay or goofy, then your the entertainment.
> 
> But all I read from Andylusion (And bear in mind he's had time to think about this) he was with a masculine, no smiling or joking black men, who was in a superior position to him and who was very serious about his work
> 
> When he says this
> 
> Andylusion
> *Most of my bosses have been friends. Most of them.  I've been very close friends with most of my managers, bosses, and business owners. In fact, I think I've only had maybe 3 truly terrible bosses, that I was most certainly not friends with. *
> 
> That tells me. He's never been around any real men and he's more on the feminine side. Not the masculine. Not only do I not want my boss as my friend. I don't want any friends from work.
> 
> Also I think he was lying about this too. I'm pretty confident to say that all his bosses who he claimed were friends are not even in his cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you deal with people like these righties on USMB.  They don't get it.  They can't admit blame or responsibility or even willful negligence.
> 
> Those black guys put their fists up at the Olympics, they demonized.  Kappernick?  Demonized.  Treyvon Martin, Demonized.  BLM?  THey are so racist and ignorant they don't get it.  Well hopefully the youth gets it.   I really hope black people show up this November we need to take this country back from these people.
> 
> They did a good job convincing you us liberals are no better well guess what?  Black people aren't any better than us liberals either.  You guys have racist opinions of whites.  You can be prejustice.  You can discriminate too.  You objectify women.  You get offended when we compare your struggle to that of gays.
> 
> So no one is perfect but at least now you realize who the true  enemy is.  I'm the white guy in corporate America who believes in diversity.   These cons are the ones who don't hire blacks and don't even acknowledge their bias even though we see it here daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "demonized" Treyvon Martin.   We looked at his history, and the facts of the case, and stated those facts.  He was a criminal, who attacked someone, and got shot for it.... and rightly so.
> 
> That is not demonizing.  That stating reality.
> 
> Now Kappernick is demonized for sure.  And rightly so.   Sorry... but people don't watch sports to be lectured at.
> 
> And honestly, Kappernick is a spoiled arrogant brat.   You make $126 MILLION Dollars...... to play a GAME....  and you want to sit around complaining that America is evil and racists?  You want to protest what exactly?   You make $126 Million dollars, and live a life that 99.9% of the entire planet, can't even dream about.... and you want to protest?     We have families of four, living in Mexico, living inside a refrigerate box, and you want to complain about how horribly oppressed you are with $126 Million dollars to play a game?    In Rwanda they slaughtered one million people with machetes, hacking them to death, including women with infants, that had their heads sliced open by machete.... and you want to complain about how oppressed you are with your $126 Million to play a game?
> 
> Kappernick was a worthless pile of dog poo, and he was demonized, and he was demonized rightly so.   A spoiled brat living a dream life, and having the arrogance to whine about the country that let him live that dream life, by playing a game.
> 
> *I'm the white guy in corporate America who believes in diversity.   These cons are the ones who don't hire blacks and don't even acknowledge their bias even though we see it here daily.*
> 
> Yeah, we have to admit to something that isn't true?
> 
> I can't "acknowledge" something that is clearly incorrect.    Cons are the ones that don't hire blacks?   When?  Where?  Name one?
> 
> Not true.
Click to expand...

You did not look at the facts of this case.


----------



## esalla

Paul Essien said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks
> 
> 
> 
> How does black person killing another black person in Chicago affetc white people ?
> 
> But I'm supposed to believe that you really care if a black person kills another black person in Chicago ?
Click to expand...

So in your sad world the black people killed by other black people have no white friends

Keep jerking on it kid


----------



## Paul Essien

esalla said:


> So in your sad world the black people killed by other black people have no white friends


You don't care if a black person kills another black people. Just stop.


----------



## esalla

Paul Essien said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your sad world the black people killed by other black people have no white friends
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care if black people killing black people. Just stop.
Click to expand...

Yes I do


Perhaps you do not care


----------



## IM2

esalla said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you get this figure from? Stormfront?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google it kid, add up the death totals by year
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to because Chicago is not the entire country and Chicago is a white racist anecdote used when they are too stupid to argue the issue at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True so your argument becomes 20000 blacks have killed other blacks
> 
> Good point
Click to expand...

In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered.  81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person and  more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie you made up is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600).

Concern yourself with whites killing each other.


----------



## IM2

esalla said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your sad world the black people killed by other black people have no white friends
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care if black people killing black people. Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do
> 
> 
> Perhaps you do not care
Click to expand...

No, you don't. You oppose the BLM movement to defund police and are using this murder to fit your narrative.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did you get this figure from? Stormfront?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google it kid, add up the death totals by year
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to because Chicago is not the entire country and Chicago is a white racist anecdote used when they are too stupid to argue the issue at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True so your argument becomes 20000 blacks have killed other blacks
> 
> Good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered.  81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person and  more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie you made up is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600).
> 
> Concern yourself with whites killing each other.
Click to expand...

Oh God, here we go with the math again. If it weren't sad, it would be funny.





__





						Racial achievement gap in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paul Essien

esalla said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your sad world the black people killed by other black people have no white friends
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care if black people killing black people. Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do
> 
> 
> Perhaps you do not care
Click to expand...

Are more blk people killed by black people than by the police ?

Yes

But that would have been true 100 years ago.

But would have that have excused the lynchings and the KKK etc killing and harming black people ?


----------



## ChemEngineer




----------



## esalla

Paul Essien said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that you do not give a shit about the 10000 blacks murdered in shitcago by other blacks
> 
> 
> 
> How does a black person killing another black person in Chicago affect white people ?
> 
> But I'm supposed to believe that you care about black people in chicago ?
Click to expand...

Crime effects everyone kid, pretty sad also that you do not see people just black and white people.

You burn any targets today


----------



## sealybobo

esalla said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your sad world the black people killed by other black people have no white friends
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care if black people killing black people. Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do
> 
> 
> Perhaps you do not care
Click to expand...

When we eventually change the subject to inner city black or black violence and we start telling you some of the things that need to be done to solve the problem, I bet you will argue with us at every turn and you will not want to do what is necessary.

One thing we will ask is for you to open a business in the hood.  When economic opportunities are available crime goes down.

Currently we are asking your 99% white companies to start hiring a few blacks and even that you guys object to.  You cry that the more qualified white man is getting screwed so a dumb woman or black can get the job.  No bias there.


----------



## IM2

ChemEngineer said:


> View attachment 358230


No it is not.

In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. So in addition to the fact that 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person, more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie of black attacks and killing is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600).

Your chart is inaccurate.









						Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
					





					ucr.fbi.gov
				




BLM is protesting to get police who kill to stand trial just like everybody else.


----------



## esalla

sealybobo said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your sad world the black people killed by other black people have no white friends
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care if black people killing black people. Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do
> 
> 
> Perhaps you do not care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we eventually change the subject to inner city black or black violence and we start telling you some of the things that need to be done to solve the problem, I bet you will argue with us at every turn and you will not want to do what is necessary.
> 
> One thing we will ask is for you to open a business in the hood.  When economic opportunities are available crime goes down.
> 
> Currently we are asking your 99% white companies to start hiring a few blacks and even that you guys object to.  You cry that the more qualified white man is getting screwed so a dumb woman or black can get the job.  No bias there.
Click to expand...

Dude they burn black businesses as well...................

They like the smell of death

It's coming sooner rather than later


----------



## esalla

Paul Essien said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your sad world the black people killed by other black people have no white friends
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care if black people killing black people. Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do
> 
> 
> Perhaps you do not care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are more blk people killed by black people than by the police ?
> 
> Yes
> 
> But that would have been true 100 years ago.
> 
> But would have that have excused the lynchings and the KKK etc killing and harming black people ?
Click to expand...

Have you burned any stores today................yet?


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *I don't know how you deal with people like these righties on USMB.  They don't get it.*
> 
> They do get it. Andylusion Correll MizMolly harmonica trust me they get it 100%.
> 
> But the question that needs to be asked is this
> 
> Why should whites give up racism ?
> .....




Your insistence that we hold on to "wacism" when we have been fighting it for generations, is you being the racist.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *I don't know how you deal with people like these righties on USMB.  They don't get it.*
> 
> They do get it. Andylusion Correll MizMolly harmonica trust me they get it 100%.
> 
> But the question that needs to be asked is this
> 
> Why should whites give up racism ?
> 
> It's actually very understandable why they think the way they do. People will always want to cling to racially unequal systems if their on the right side of those systems. Doing so isn’t irrational at all when you’re on top of the social structure. It makes quite a bit of sense.
> 
> So I fully understand why they think the way they do and why they go out of there way to justify that system
> 
> White supremacists aren't stupid. These are people who can get the bones of dinosaur millions of years old and tell you what it had for breakfast
> 
> Mainstream media presents white supremacists like this
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> Barely literate, uneducated hilly billy-ish
> 
> The problem is by showing racists as half wits, buffoons who "don't get it" then what does that make black people who they dominated, mistreated and abused for centuries ?
> 
> That's why I don't say  "They don't get it" after all this post I created here has tons of examples of systematic racism. IM2 also has given plenty examples. So they don't think the way they do because of lack of knowldege. They know black people get screwed but they convince themselves that black people are screwed up anyway.
> 
> Racism at the systemic level has served the interests of white people _as white people _in a system where being white has mattered and yeah sure, you still have poor whites. But in a society where whiteness has been given priority status — as a favored _caste_ — those other things will seem irrelevant in the face of it.


You are obsessed with acting like all or most whites are racists. There are probably less racist whites than you care to admit. Yes, racism still exists. This does not mean most whites dont want equality. You and IM2 think its okay for yourselves to tell whites what they are, how they act, what to do and not to do. You say until we are black, we have no right to talk about blacks. Quit making every argument about hundreds of years of history. It isn't white people history. It is history about some people who were white. There is a difference. Not many whites deny the horrid treatment of blacks. Most wish it had never happened. Racism won't end, not only until the white racists are extinct, but also not until the racist blacks quit broad brushing whites quit calling us racists because we have differences in opinions.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your sad world the black people killed by other black people have no white friends
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care if black people killing black people. Just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do
> 
> 
> Perhaps you do not care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are more blk people killed by black people than by the police ?
> 
> Yes
> 
> But that would have been true 100 years ago.
> 
> But would have that have excused the lynchings and the KKK etc killing and harming black people ?
Click to expand...


No.  And no one is excusing any of that.   That's like saying, some people were raped, so are you excusing rape?   No.   Dumb question.

The point that we are making is two fold.

You have a narrative that there are squads of police (many of whom are minorities and blacks), that are walking around killing blacks randomly, and that people are terrified to go outside because of the police, and that the biggest source of dead black people is from whites or police.

This was summed up by the post from I believe Lebron James crying about going outside and being harassed by police all the time.

Problem is, it's not true.   You have a better chance of being struck by lighting than killed by a police office.   And the fact is, a black is more likely to be killed in a homicide, and that homicide is more likely to be by an other black.

You can look it up yourself.








						From the CDC-Leading Causes of Death-Males Non-Hispanic white 2017
					

Find links to current and previous listings for the leading causes of deaths for males in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov
				











						From the CDC-Leading Causes of Death-Non-Hispanic Black Males 2017
					

Find links to current and previous listings for the leading causes of deaths for males in the United States




					www.cdc.gov
				




Number 4 on the list, is homicide for blacks, and isn't even on the list for whites.

So what we have established conclusively, is that black people, the biggest threat is not police, and not white people... it is being murdered by other black people.

And how do you stop that?   With the very people that you are kicking out of your communities, namely the police.

If you want to reduce black people being killed, and the number one source of black people being killed is criminals, then you should be against criminals, not defending them.

You should be in favor of the police, not trying to defund the police.

Trayvon was a criminal.  This isn't debatable. It's a fact.  Floyd was a criminal.  Fact.   Most of the people killed by police were all criminals.  You can go read their history, and read what they were doing, and see what happened.   If you attack an officer, you are a criminal.  If you take an officers weapon, and try to fire that weapon at him, you are a criminal.

Police didn't just show up where Floyd was randomly, and then knee him into the ground.  They were called their by law abiding citizens, because Floyd engaged in a criminal action.

That's a fact.  Not up for debate.  Police are not just randomly walking around killing people.

And here's the problem.   People on the left, claim that they are care about black lives.   That's what "Black Lives Matter" is supposed to mean.   But that don't.

If you did, you wouldn't be against the police.  Because when you attack police, the police pull back, and black people kill each other.

We've seen this over and over now.  They even have a name for it.... "The Ferguson Effect".

You attack police, the police pull back, and crime, rape, murder all go up.   And who is harmed?   Black people.

So they don't care about black lives.   That's just a fact.  They don't.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
*No.  And no one is excusing any of that.   That's like saying, some people were raped, so are you excusing rape?   No.   Dumb question.*

It's easy to say the KKK lynchings of black people are wrong in 2020. But what was said and done in 1920 ? Because white supremacists used the same arguments to justify the lynchings of black people in 1920 that white supremacists use today

In 1920 crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south watched in amusement as young black men (_some no older than 12 years old_) were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.

And by the way most of the people who were lynched were black business owners. Black people who thought of as too uppity. Black people who were thought to not know their place. They had the same reaction of emotionalism you had towards your black boss. Some of them were also guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family.

Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times but not recorded by the law or history books, which by the way were written by the very white men who hung those men and children.

Andylusion
*You have a narrative that there are squads of police (many of whom are minorities and blacks), that are walking around killing blacks randomly, and that people are terrified to go outside because of the police, and that the biggest source of dead black people is from whites or police.*

Well here's the thing. You'd agree that

Andylusion
*No.  And no one is excusing any of that.  *

But the fact is more black people were killed by the police in 2015 than were killed in 1890

And I've never said that squads of police are walking round killing black people.

You said that. Not me.

I'm saying that law enforcement has been infiltrated by white supremacist from top to bottom.






And this is not just me saying this. This coming from the FBI

Andylusion
*Problem is, it's not true. You have a better chance of being struck by lighting than killed by a police officer.  *

A unarmed black person is shot or killed by armed security person or vigilante killing once every 28 hours.

George Floyd is just what made the papers. His case is hardly the worst nor the only one to get protests.

Now I think we can both agree that black people are not hit by lighting every 27 hours.

But let's cut them some slack. Let's say it's every 48 hours. Actually let's say every it's 200 hours even then your argument would be false, as black people ain't struck by lighting every 200 hours.

Lighting kills 49 people per year.

You do the math.

Andylusion
*And the fact is, a black is more likely to be killed in a homicide, and that homicide is more likely to be by an other black.*

This argument is like telling a centre for breast cancer "_Don't worry about breast cancer. All research should be stopped and focus should be on Lung cancer because that's the biggest cancer killer_"

And why don't whites use that same argument on themselves ?

Why were whites worrying and upset about 9-11 ? More white ppl were been killed by white people than Muslims that year.

The police are held to higher standard. It's like a doctor walking into late into surgery or teacher at school late for their class telling their patients and school children

"_Well some of you are late too_"

You would not take that seriously from a teacher or Doctor. And I don't that excuse from the police.

Even if the blk crime rate is zero then it will be “_It is only that way because you guys have less population blah blah blah” _It's like wack a mole with you;

Andylusion
*So what we have established conclusively, is that black people, the biggest threat is not police, and not white people... it is being murdered by other black people.*

Crime is mostly intra-racial. That means there will always be more black-on-black crime than white-on-black crime. The same way most whites will murder whites.

Also your argument makes the worth of black life conditional. Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter.

Meanwhile the worth of white life is as not being conditional.

No-one belittled those white kids who were killed in the Sandy Hook school shooting by Adam Lanza.

No one belittled the Aurora theater shooting of white people by white psychopath, James Eagan Holmes.

No one belittled the whites who died in 9-11.

The real problem with the Black-on-Black crime argument is that it treats Blacks as if they are all appendages of the same massive animal.

_“That dog needs to get his own tail untangled from the fence before he tries to chase that burglar”_ is a statement that makes sense, because the tail and the rest of the dog are all one entity.

On the other hand, if I said, _“This pack of wolves needs to wait until NONE of the wolves are injured before they hunt for food”_ it would be illogical. What’s to stop the uninjured wolves from hunting for food for the pack while the injured wolves are recovering?

In one case you are talking about a single entity, in the other you are talking about a group. Black people are a group not a single monolith.

Saying, _Black people need to do *A* before they can do *B*_ is stupid. Why can’t they do both? The sequential nature of the argument is false. You don’t have to do one BEFORE you do the other.

Blacks are individuals, and while some are addressing one problem, other’s can be addressing another.

The argument falls on its face on the grounds mere stupidity.

But I guess white people are the only people in America, that can be outraged about more than one tragedy, within their own racial group.

Andylusion
*And how do you stop that?   With the very people that you are kicking out of your communities, namely the police. You should be in favor of the police, not trying to defund the police.*

I have no problem with the police. It's the white supremacist in the police who need to be kicked out. The police are the enforcement arm of white supremacy and law enforcement has been infested by white supremacists and nothing has been done to root them out.

That's why all the madness and rioting on the streets is happening.

There are white supremacist beat cops, sergeants, captains, police chiefs and prosecutors who are using sheriff departments as havens and nests were white supremacist can be hired to kill black ppl and the white supremacist district attorney will back them up on it.

Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.

The Police :

Racially profile.·
Lie.
Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
Use unspoken arrest quota.
Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
Do not care much about the US Constitution.
Are badly trained.
Fear Black males.
He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.

When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people

He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.

Or how white cop Adrian Schoolcraft logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.

Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.

The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

I could go on.

But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats that's on you. 

Andylusion
*Trayvon was a criminal.  This isn't debatable. It's a fact.  Floyd was a criminal.  Fact.   Most of the people killed by police were all criminals.  You can go read their history, and read what they were doing, and see what happened.   If you attack an officer, you are a criminal.  If you take an officers weapon, and try to fire that weapon at him, you are a criminal.*

They both died because of systematic white supremacy.

Andylusion
*Police didn't just show up where Floyd was randomly, and then knee him into the ground. They were called their by law abiding citizens, because Floyd engaged in a criminal action.
That's a fact. Not up for debate. Police are not just randomly walking around killing people.*

He died because of systematic white supremacy

Andylusion
*And here's the problem.   People on the left, claim that they are care about black lives.   That's what "Black Lives Matter" is supposed to mean.   But that don't. If you did, you wouldn't be against the police.  *

Once again - I'm not against the police and I don't think anyone is. I'm against the white supremacists in law enforcement who abuse their power by killing or harming unarmed black people.

Andylusion
*Because when you attack police*

Meanwhile a white 18 year old teen, not only attacks a white cop, he takes one if the cops gun and fires it off and still survives.

This white man was tazed 7 times and no one thought to shoot him out of “fear for their lives”

Every “scary” black criminal argument white supremacist use as a reason for white officers to shoot black ppl not doing anything get's debunked in this video.

Andylusion
*the police pull back, and black people kill each other. We've seen this over and over now.  *

Just like a horse - I can only lead you to the water but I can’t make you drink and white America is getting real thirsty.

This thirst must be what is driving the continued delusion that they are not complicit in the problem of race in the USA. They're still trying to find more ways (statistically) to validate their “fear-mongering, deep-seated marginalization” of black people.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *No.  And no one is excusing any of that.   That's like saying, some people were raped, so are you excusing rape?   No.   Dumb question.*
> 
> It's easy to say the KKK lynchings of black people are wrong in 2020. But what was said and done in 1920 ? Because white supremacists used the same arguments to justify the lynchings of black people in 1920 that white supremacists use today
> 
> In 1920 crowds of hundreds to thousands of whites in the south watched in amusement as young black men (_some no older than 12 years old_) were beaten, hung and set on fire alive.
> 
> And by the way most of the people who were lynched were black business owners. Black people who thought of as too uppity. Black people who were thought to not know their place. They had the same reaction of emotionalism you had towards your black boss. Some of them were also guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family.
> 
> Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times but not recorded by the law or history books, which by the way were written by the very white men who hung those men and children.
> 
> Andylusion
> *You have a narrative that there are squads of police (many of whom are minorities and blacks), that are walking around killing blacks randomly, and that people are terrified to go outside because of the police, and that the biggest source of dead black people is from whites or police.*
> 
> Well here's the thing. You'd agree that
> 
> Andylusion
> *No.  And no one is excusing any of that.  *
> 
> But the fact is more black people were killed by the police in 2015 than were killed in 1890
> 
> And I've never said that squads of police are walking round killing black people.
> 
> You said that. Not me.
> 
> I'm saying that law enforcement has been infiltrated by white supremacist from top to bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is not just me saying this. This coming from the FBI
> 
> Andylusion
> *Problem is, it's not true. You have a better chance of being struck by lighting than killed by a police officer.  *
> 
> A unarmed black person is shot or killed by armed security person or vigilante killing once every 28 hours.
> 
> George Floyd is just what made the papers. His case is hardly the worst nor the only one to get protests.
> 
> Now I think we can both agree that black people are not hit by lighting every 27 hours.
> 
> But let's cut them some slack. Let's say it's every 48 hours. Actually let's say every it's 200 hours even then your argument would be false, as black people ain't struck by lighting every 200 hours.
> 
> Lighting kills 49 people per year.
> 
> You do the math.
> 
> Andylusion
> *And the fact is, a black is more likely to be killed in a homicide, and that homicide is more likely to be by an other black.*
> 
> This argument is like telling a centre for breast cancer "_Don't worry about breast cancer. All research should be stopped and focus should be on Lung cancer because that's the biggest cancer killer_"
> 
> And why don't whites use that same argument on themselves ?
> 
> Why were whites worrying and upset about 9-11 ? More white ppl were been killed by white people than Muslims that year.
> 
> The police are held to higher standard. It's like a doctor walking into late into surgery or teacher at school late for their class telling their patients and school children
> 
> "_Well some of you are late too_"
> 
> You would not take that seriously from a teacher or Doctor. And I don't that excuse from the police.
> 
> Even if the blk crime rate is zero then it will be “_It is only that way because you guys have less population blah blah blah” _It's like wack a mole with you;
> 
> Andylusion
> *So what we have established conclusively, is that black people, the biggest threat is not police, and not white people... it is being murdered by other black people.*
> 
> Crime is mostly intra-racial. That means there will always be more black-on-black crime than white-on-black crime. The same way most whites will murder whites.
> 
> Also your argument makes the worth of black life conditional. Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter.
> 
> Meanwhile the worth of white life is as not being conditional.
> 
> No-one belittled those white kids who were killed in the Sandy Hook school shooting by Adam Lanza.
> 
> No one belittled the Aurora theater shooting of white people by white psychopath, James Eagan Holmes.
> 
> No one belittled the whites who died in 9-11.
> 
> The real problem with the Black-on-Black crime argument is that it treats Blacks as if they are all appendages of the same massive animal.
> 
> _“That dog needs to get his own tail untangled from the fence before he tries to chase that burglar”_ is a statement that makes sense, because the tail and the rest of the dog are all one entity.
> 
> On the other hand, if I said, _“This pack of wolves needs to wait until NONE of the wolves are injured before they hunt for food”_ it would be illogical. What’s to stop the uninjured wolves from hunting for food for the pack while the injured wolves are recovering?
> 
> In one case you are talking about a single entity, in the other you are talking about a group. Black people are a group not a single monolith.
> 
> Saying, _Black people need to do *A* before they can do *B*_ is stupid. Why can’t they do both? The sequential nature of the argument is false. You don’t have to do one BEFORE you do the other.
> 
> Blacks are individuals, and while some are addressing one problem, other’s can be addressing another.
> 
> The argument falls on its face on the grounds mere stupidity.
> 
> But I guess white people are the only people in America, that can be outraged about more than one tragedy, within their own racial group.
> 
> Andylusion
> *And how do you stop that?   With the very people that you are kicking out of your communities, namely the police. You should be in favor of the police, not trying to defund the police.*
> 
> I have no problem with the police. It's the white supremacist in the police who need to be kicked out. The police are the enforcement arm of white supremacy and law enforcement has been infested by white supremacists and nothing has been done to root them out.
> 
> That's why all the madness and rioting on the streets is happening.
> 
> There are white supremacist beat cops, sergeants, captains, police chiefs and prosecutors who are using sheriff departments as havens and nests were white supremacist can be hired to kill black ppl and the white supremacist district attorney will back them up on it.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or how white cop Adrian Schoolcraft logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats that's on you.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Trayvon was a criminal.  This isn't debatable. It's a fact.  Floyd was a criminal.  Fact.   Most of the people killed by police were all criminals.  You can go read their history, and read what they were doing, and see what happened.   If you attack an officer, you are a criminal.  If you take an officers weapon, and try to fire that weapon at him, you are a criminal.*
> 
> They both died because of systematic white supremacy.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Police didn't just show up where Floyd was randomly, and then knee him into the ground. They were called their by law abiding citizens, because Floyd engaged in a criminal action.
> That's a fact. Not up for debate. Police are not just randomly walking around killing people.*
> 
> He died because of systematic white supremacy
> 
> Andylusion
> *And here's the problem.   People on the left, claim that they are care about black lives.   That's what "Black Lives Matter" is supposed to mean.   But that don't. If you did, you wouldn't be against the police.  *
> 
> Once again - I'm not against the police and I don't think anyone is. I'm against the white supremacists in law enforcement who abuse their power by killing or harming unarmed black people.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Because when you attack police*
> 
> Meanwhile a white 18 year old teen, not only attacks a white cop, he takes one if the cops gun and fires it off and still survives.
> 
> This white man was tazed 7 times and no one thought to shoot him out of “fear for their lives”
> 
> Every “scary” black criminal argument white supremacist use as a reason for white officers to shoot black ppl not doing anything get's debunked in this video.
> 
> Andylusion
> *the police pull back, and black people kill each other. We've seen this over and over now.  *
> 
> Just like a horse - I can only lead you to the water but I can’t make you drink and white America is getting real thirsty.
> 
> This thirst must be what is driving the continued delusion that they are not complicit in the problem of race in the USA. They're still trying to find more ways (statistically) to validate their “fear-mongering, deep-seated marginalization” of black people.



*It's easy to say the KKK lynchings of black people are wrong in 2020. But what was said and done in 1920 ?*

Stop.   Martin Luther King Jr said the following:

"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character."

If I said that the people who robbed my house 10 years ago, were black, and therefore you being black are a thief and a robber....

I would assume you would call me a racists.

Why are you posting that question here?    Don't you believe that people should be judged for the content of their character, not the color of their skin?  

 Why do you think I have to answer for things that happened 50 years or more before I was born, from people whom I am not related to, whom I have no connection to... simply because I am white?

Should you not judge people based on the content of their character as MJKj said?   We said we don't support lynchings.   Why are you judging us based on our color, instead of our character, when you yourself would not want yourself judged on your color instead of your character?

And you said this, directly after supporting the absolute abuse and mistreatment of black people at my last job.

Do you care at all about black people?  Because you have shown us over and over that you don't.  And I am judging the content of your character which is woefully lacking.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...When we eventually change the subject ... and we start telling you ... I bet you will argue with us ...One thing we will ask is...Currently we are asking ... even that you guys object to.  You cry ....


What the fuck is all this "we" bullshit? You don't speak for anyone but yourself (and barely that).


----------



## irosie91

In 


IM2 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358230
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not.
> 
> In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. So in addition to the fact that 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person, more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie of black attacks and killing is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600).
> 
> Your chart is inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucr.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is protesting to get police who kill to stand trial just like everybody else.
> 
> In my town a cop undergoes an investigation every time he shoots.    A trial in our system requires an indictment
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...When we eventually change the subject ... and we start telling you ... I bet you will argue with us ...One thing we will ask is...Currently we are asking ... even that you guys object to.  You cry ....
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is all this "we" bullshit? You don't speak for anyone but yourself (and barely that).
Click to expand...

When I say we i don’t mean you and me so I don’t speak for you.

Are you speaking for anyone but yourself hypocrite?


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was drunk sitting in the back seat and made the mistake of doing a pig call out the window at a passing cop car.
> They snatched him out of the car and took him to jail. He spent 4 days behind bars for calling cops pigs and public intoxication.  White guy too.
> Cops don't like people that disrespect them regardless of their race.
Click to expand...

But he didn’t break any laws.

You just made an admission that police need to be reformed


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo
> *I don't know how you deal with people like these righties on USMB.  They don't get it.*
> 
> They do get it. Andylusion Correll MizMolly harmonica trust me they get it 100%.
> 
> But the question that needs to be asked is this
> 
> Why should whites give up racism ?
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your insistence that we hold on to "wacism" when we have been fighting it for generations, is you being the racist.
Click to expand...

Let me explain to you one reason why there are so few black CEO’s. Are you aware a lot of CEO’s have been chosen by the current ceo and groomed to one day take over? Lots of blacks are just as qualified to be chosen but more times than not the white ceo chooses a white guy.

This still happens today. So what affirmative action does is gets CEO’s to try their best to find a diversity candidate and teach them how to run a company. You don’t think blacks can do it?

This black person is no more or less qualified when they are chosen. In fact no guarantee they’ll succeed.

Also did you know in the past whites have given blacks jobs they knew they would fail at on purpose to say see blacks can’t do it but any white would have failed too especially if they were given no help and set up to fail.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo
> *I don't know how you deal with people like these righties on USMB.  They don't get it.*
> 
> They do get it. Andylusion Correll MizMolly harmonica trust me they get it 100%.
> 
> But the question that needs to be asked is this
> 
> Why should whites give up racism ?
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your insistence that we hold on to "wacism" when we have been fighting it for generations, is you being the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me explain to you one reason why there are so few black CEO’s. Are you aware a lot of CEO’s have been chosen by the current ceo and groomed to one day take over? Lots of blacks are just as qualified to be chosen but more times than not the white ceo chooses a white guy.
Click to expand...


Not buying it. The ceos I've seen in action, are all standard out of the box Business Majors who have no sense of race loyalty to the white guys in their employ. THey are generally assholes to EVERYONE, including the stockholders. 

AND they went though the same indoctrination in school and college that we all did, for generations now. 





> This still happens today. So what affirmative action does is gets CEO’s to try their best to find a diversity candidate and teach them how to run a company. You don’t think blacks can do it?




I think that you like to keep focusing on CEO and VPs, when the same process happens to working class whites, who do not have the resources to suck up such hits, like they are nothing.

But you don't care about them. You don't care if they get fucked.  For some reason you will not share with us.




> This black person is no more or less qualified when they are chosen. In fact no guarantee they’ll succeed.
> 
> Also did you know in the past whites have given blacks jobs they knew they would fail at on purpose to say see blacks can’t do it but any white would have failed too especially if they were given no help and set up to fail.




You do all you can to ignore the real meat of the issue. The massive widespread legally mandated discrimination against whites. 

YOu admit that white guys get fucked, but you don't care. YOu claim to be about fairness, but you won't say why you don't give a damn about the white guys.


Do you think that if we take our hits of a couple of hundred years, that someday they might like you?


It sounds like I am ridiculing you, but I really don't understand your support of these policies you admit fuck white guys.


----------



## ChemEngineer

IM2 said:


> Your chart is inaccurate.



How many black men are in prison across America compared to the total black population?  Riddle everyone that. 



> BLM is protesting to get police who kill to stand trial just like everybody else.



Blacks resist arrest at alarming rates thanks to hand-wringing Leftists and black agitators who scream "racism" day in and day out.  So when a black starts fighting or tries to grab a police officer's gun, he's not supposed to shoot back or fight back?  What does he do, yell "Time out"?

The incompetent idiot who killed Floyd is sitting in jail, awaiting trial for murder.   Just like everybody else would, IF they could be apprehended. In Chicago, 70% of murders of blacks are unsolved.  You don't care about that, not one whit.  You can't name the black child who was recently shot by black thugs.  You can't name one white who has been mercilessly tortured and murdered by blacks.  You can't name the white victim of three black thugs who robbed her of $85 tip money and then shot her in the back with a 12 gauge shotgun.  They were out on bail for 7 years awaiting trial for murder.  I still can't find any more information on these lousy murderers, not that you give a shit.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion
*Stop.   Martin Luther King Jr said the following:
"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character."*

Yeah and white people killed him

Andylusion
*If I said that the people who robbed my house 10 years ago, were black, and therefore you being black are a thief and a robber.*

Wasn't it you who said



Andylusion said:


> *you can't hurt us*



Black people don't have to go back ten years to think of the last time a white person pissed them off. But here you are devastated over a black man who robbed your house ten years ago.

Andylusion
*Don't you believe that people should be judged for the content of their character, not the color of their skin?*

Haven't you been watching the global news and the practical civil war that the USA have been in the past few weeks ?

We (black people) are the ones fighting in the streets for people to be judged for the content of their character.

We are the ones fighting not to be judged by the color their skin.

We are the ones who trying to set the record straight

And we have been doing this for 400 years.

Black people have never practised systematic racism to whites and if I'm wrong then name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ?

For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.

Andylusion
*Why do you think I have to answer for things that happened 50 years or more before I was born, from people whom I am not related to, whom I have no connection to... simply because I am white?*

Who is making you answer for things that happened 50  years ago. If it don't apply to you, then why are you getting defensive ? You don't offended by things that don't apply to you

Also notice the double standard

When whites do something bad like lynchings and hangings ? You complain that was years ago and you had nothing to do it.

But if whites do some thing good like an invention ? All of sudden there will be no complaints that there happened years ago. There will be no "_O but that happened b4 I was born_" All of a sudden history matters. And lets talk about Tesla and Edison and Alexander Graham Bell

I've never promoted the idea of white people feeling guilty. It is completely in your head. It's a big impotent rage party going on inside of you.

Andylusion
*We said we don't support lynchings. *

Yeah you do. Trayvon was a thug. Eric Garner was thug. Mike Brown was thug. Freddie Grey was a thug. George Floyd was a thug

You will always support the police lynching blk people. That's part and parcel of being a white supremacist.

Andylusion
*Why are you judging us based on our color, instead of our character, when you yourself would not want yourself judged on your color instead of your character?*

White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence (education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war)

We do not have a system that allows us to mistreat people based on color.


----------



## MizMolly

ChemEngineer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your chart is inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many black men are in prison across America compared to the total black population?  Riddle everyone that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is protesting to get police who kill to stand trial just like everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks resist arrest at alarming rates thanks to hand-wringing Leftists and black agitators who scream "racism" day in and day out.  So when a black starts fighting or tries to grab a police officer's gun, he's not supposed to shoot back or fight back?  What does he do, yell "Time out"?
> 
> The incompetent idiot who killed Floyd is sitting in jail, awaiting trial for murder.   Just like everybody else would, IF they could be apprehended. In Chicago, 70% of murders of blacks are unsolved.  You don't care about that, not one whit.  You can't name the black child who was recently shot by black thugs.  You can't name one white who has been mercilessly tortured and murdered by blacks.  You can't name the white victim of three black thugs who robbed her of $85 tip money and then shot her in the back with a 12 gauge shotgun.  They were out on bail for 7 years awaiting trial for murder.  I still can't find any more information on these lousy murderers, not that you give a shit.
Click to expand...

IM2 and other black posters will make excuses for more blacks in prison by saying whites will not be incarcerated for the same crimes. Many times it isn’t an equal comparison. A multiple offender will get a harsher punishment. You can’t compare what a judge in one town will do with a judge from somewhere else. I think all criminals should be punished. Too many posters ignore it when someone says quit committing crimes to avoid prison. Period.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *Stop.   Martin Luther King Jr said the following:
> "I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character."*
> 
> Yeah and white people killed him
> 
> Andylusion
> *If I said that the people who robbed my house 10 years ago, were black, and therefore you being black are a thief and a robber.*
> 
> Wasn't it you who said
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you can't hurt us*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people don't have to go back ten years to think of the last time a white person pissed them off. But here you are devastated over a black man who robbed your house ten years ago.
> ....
Click to expand...



Way to dodge his point. Guess you couldn't refute it, so you had to run away from it.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *Stop.   Martin Luther King Jr said the following:
> "I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character."*
> 
> Yeah and white people killed him
> 
> Andylusion
> *If I said that the people who robbed my house 10 years ago, were black, and therefore you being black are a thief and a robber.*
> 
> Wasn't it you who said
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you can't hurt us*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people don't have to go back ten years to think of the last time a white person pissed them off. But here you are devastated over a black man who robbed your house ten years ago.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Don't you believe that people should be judged for the content of their character, not the color of their skin?*
> 
> Haven't you been watching the global news and the practical civil war that the USA have been in the past few weeks ?
> 
> We (black people) are the ones fighting in the streets for people to be judged for the content of their character.
> 
> We are the ones fighting not to be judged by the color their skin.
> 
> We are the ones who trying to set the record straight
> 
> And we have been doing this for 400 years.
> 
> Black people have never practised systematic racism to whites and if I'm wrong then name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ?
> 
> For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Why do you think I have to answer for things that happened 50 years or more before I was born, from people whom I am not related to, whom I have no connection to... simply because I am white?*
> 
> Who is making you answer for things that happened 50  years ago. If it don't apply to you, then why are you getting defensive ? You don't offended by things that don't apply to you
> 
> Also notice the double standard
> 
> When whites do something bad like lynchings and hangings ? You complain that was years ago and you had nothing to do it.
> 
> But if whites do some thing good like an invention ? All of sudden there will be no complaints that there happened years ago. There will be no "_O but that happened b4 I was born_" All of a sudden history matters. And lets talk about Tesla and Edison and Alexander Graham Bell
> 
> I've never promoted the idea of white people feeling guilty. It is completely in your head. It's a big impotent rage party going on inside of you.
> 
> Andylusion
> *We said we don't support lynchings. *
> 
> Yeah you do. Trayvon was a thug. Eric Garner was thug. Mike Brown was thug. Freddie Grey was a thug. George Floyd was a thug
> 
> You will always support the police lynching blk people. That's part and parcel of being a white supremacist.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Why are you judging us based on our color, instead of our character, when you yourself would not want yourself judged on your color instead of your character?*
> 
> White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence (education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war)
> 
> We do not have a system that allows us to mistreat people based on color.
Click to expand...


And then you yourself, engaged in judging people based on color.

So you are admitting openly and directly, that you are no better.

Did you have anything else to add?


----------



## Quasar44

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Most people killed by cops are whites !!
Most blacks that are killed are armed 
Look at the facts !!


----------



## ChemEngineer

You can't spell liberal without LIE.  It's all they do is lie, constantly, while calling YOU a liar.
"Depending on what the meaning of 'is' is."


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> And then you yourself, engaged in judging people based on color.


White people are the ones who judge on colour. 

Black people have never apartheid white people. 
Black people have never Jim crowed white people. 

If we had a black hospital, we would not use white people as guinea pigs in our hospitals the way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals. 

If we had a black bank we would not redline white areas from credit, the way banks redline black areas from credit. 

We would not poison the water supply in white areas, the way whites poison the water supply in black areas.

Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated black ppl. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.



Andylusion said:


> So you are admitting openly and directly, that you are no better.


Once again. We don't think like whites. We were have to prove that we are better than you and superior to you.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you yourself, engaged in judging people based on color.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are the ones who judge on colour.
> ....
Click to expand...



My GOD, the lack of self awareness is beyond epic.


----------



## IM2

ChemEngineer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your chart is inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many black men are in prison across America compared to the total black population?  Riddle everyone that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is protesting to get police who kill to stand trial just like everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks resist arrest at alarming rates thanks to hand-wringing Leftists and black agitators who scream "racism" day in and day out.  So when a black starts fighting or tries to grab a police officer's gun, he's not supposed to shoot back or fight back?  What does he do, yell "Time out"?
> 
> The incompetent idiot who killed Floyd is sitting in jail, awaiting trial for murder.   Just like everybody else would, IF they could be apprehended. In Chicago, 70% of murders of blacks are unsolved.  You don't care about that, not one whit.  You can't name the black child who was recently shot by black thugs.  You can't name one white who has been mercilessly tortured and murdered by blacks.  You can't name the white victim of three black thugs who robbed her of $85 tip money and then shot her in the back with a 12 gauge shotgun.  They were out on bail for 7 years awaiting trial for murder.  I still can't find any more information on these lousy murderers, not that you give a shit.
Click to expand...

Lol! We know there is proven rampant racism in criminal justice. So your first sentence shows that you're ignorant and the rest of your post validates that conclusion. We live in a nation called America, not one called Chicago. 

*Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities In America 2020*

10. Richmond, California
9. Kansas City, Missouri
8. Newark, New Jersey
7. Milwaukee, Wisconsin
6. Springfield, Massachusetts
5. Baltimore, Maryland
4. Cleveland, Ohio
3. New Haven, Connecticut
2. Oakland, California
1. Little Rock, Arkansas









						Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities In America 2020
					

America is a big city with hundreds of cities in it to live. Each and every city has its traits but while choosing a place to live, one should be aware of




					listtop10s.com
				



.

Chicago ain't on this list.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your chart is inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many black men are in prison across America compared to the total black population?  Riddle everyone that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLM is protesting to get police who kill to stand trial just like everybody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks resist arrest at alarming rates thanks to hand-wringing Leftists and black agitators who scream "racism" day in and day out.  So when a black starts fighting or tries to grab a police officer's gun, he's not supposed to shoot back or fight back?  What does he do, yell "Time out"?
> 
> The incompetent idiot who killed Floyd is sitting in jail, awaiting trial for murder.   Just like everybody else would, IF they could be apprehended. In Chicago, 70% of murders of blacks are unsolved.  You don't care about that, not one whit.  You can't name the black child who was recently shot by black thugs.  You can't name one white who has been mercilessly tortured and murdered by blacks.  You can't name the white victim of three black thugs who robbed her of $85 tip money and then shot her in the back with a 12 gauge shotgun.  They were out on bail for 7 years awaiting trial for murder.  I still can't find any more information on these lousy murderers, not that you give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! We know there is proven rampant racism in criminal justice. ....
Click to expand...


lol!!!! Wacism?! What a shocker.


----------



## IM2

“There is another class of white people who make a business of keeping the advantages of whites maintained by gaslighting the public into a belief that white racism is now an illusion and that it is whites who face anti white racism. ... Some of these people do not want whites to lose preference, because they do not want to lose their jobs ... There is a certain class of white race-"problem solvers" who don’t want America to get well.”​


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> “There is another class of white people who make a business of keeping the advantages of whites maintained by gaslighting the public into a belief that white racism is now an illusion and that it is whites who face anti white racism. ... Some of these people do not want whites to lose preference, because they do not want to lose their jobs ... There is a certain class of white race-"problem solvers" who don’t want America to get well.”​




Whites don't have preference in our society. Your statement is idiocy.


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> My GOD, the lack of self awareness is beyond epic.


At worst, the negative ways blacks judge whites is by name calling.

You and Andylusion are thinking that we think like you.

If a black cop killed a white kid. 

You won't find me one forum, one message board, one blog, one website on the internet where black people as a group are acting like amateur Kojak's and Columbo's "_But he attacked the cop. He was a thug and look at his criminal record and stand your ground, and white crime stats and he was from single parent in white community"_


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> My GOD, the lack of self awareness is beyond epic.
> 
> 
> 
> At worst, the negative ways blacks judge whites is by name calling.
> 
> You and Andylusion are thinking that we think like you.
> 
> If a black cop killed a white kid.
> 
> You won't find me one forum, one message board, one blog, one website on the internet where black people as a group are acting like amateur Kojak's and Columbo's "_But he attacked the cop. He was a thug and look at his criminal record and stand your ground, and white crime stats and he was from single parent in white community"_
Click to expand...



Sure. Because it would not be news and no one would be talking about it at all. 


As happens all the time.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Whites don't have preference in our society. Your statement is idiocy.


So how do you explain the fact that white criminals are more likely to get a job than black men that are clean ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Sure. Because it would not be news and no one would be talking about it at all.
> As happens all the time.


You know perfectly well that whenever black ppl do something wrong ?

*Everyone hears about it. *

If gang violence heats up in inner cities, for example ? Front-page news. 
Unacceptably high dropout rates? Yep, you can read all about it.
Drugs, crime, out-of-wedlock childbirth? Yes, yes, and more yes.

The media never tire of bringing negativity when it comes to blk people. How you could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Because it would not be news and no one would be talking about it at all.
> As happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well that whenever black ppl do something wrong ?
> 
> *Everyone hears about it. *
> 
> If gang violence heats up in inner cities, for example ? Front-page news.
> Unacceptably high dropout rates? Yep, you can read all about it.
> Drugs, crime, out-of-wedlock childbirth? Yes, yes, and more yes.
> 
> The media never tire of bringing negativity when it comes to blk people. How you could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me
Click to expand...

Correll is your common white racist. Dumb as fuck and won't shut up.


----------



## IM2

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion
> *Stop.   Martin Luther King Jr said the following:
> "I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character."*
> 
> Yeah and white people killed him
> 
> Andylusion
> *If I said that the people who robbed my house 10 years ago, were black, and therefore you being black are a thief and a robber.*
> 
> Wasn't it you who said
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you can't hurt us*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people don't have to go back ten years to think of the last time a white person pissed them off. But here you are devastated over a black man who robbed your house ten years ago.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Don't you believe that people should be judged for the content of their character, not the color of their skin?*
> 
> Haven't you been watching the global news and the practical civil war that the USA have been in the past few weeks ?
> 
> We (black people) are the ones fighting in the streets for people to be judged for the content of their character.
> 
> We are the ones fighting not to be judged by the color their skin.
> 
> We are the ones who trying to set the record straight
> 
> And we have been doing this for 400 years.
> 
> Black people have never practised systematic racism to whites and if I'm wrong then name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do ?
> 
> For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Why do you think I have to answer for things that happened 50 years or more before I was born, from people whom I am not related to, whom I have no connection to... simply because I am white?*
> 
> Who is making you answer for things that happened 50  years ago. If it don't apply to you, then why are you getting defensive ? You don't offended by things that don't apply to you
> 
> Also notice the double standard
> 
> When whites do something bad like lynchings and hangings ? You complain that was years ago and you had nothing to do it.
> 
> But if whites do some thing good like an invention ? All of sudden there will be no complaints that there happened years ago. There will be no "_O but that happened b4 I was born_" All of a sudden history matters. And lets talk about Tesla and Edison and Alexander Graham Bell
> 
> I've never promoted the idea of white people feeling guilty. It is completely in your head. It's a big impotent rage party going on inside of you.
> 
> Andylusion
> *We said we don't support lynchings. *
> 
> Yeah you do. Trayvon was a thug. Eric Garner was thug. Mike Brown was thug. Freddie Grey was a thug. George Floyd was a thug
> 
> You will always support the police lynching blk people. That's part and parcel of being a white supremacist.
> 
> Andylusion
> *Why are you judging us based on our color, instead of our character, when you yourself would not want yourself judged on your color instead of your character?*
> 
> White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence (education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war)
> 
> We do not have a system that allows us to mistreat people based on color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then you yourself, engaged in judging people based on color.
> 
> So you are admitting openly and directly, that you are no better.
> 
> Did you have anything else to add?
Click to expand...

You misuse Kings words to defend a racist agenda that judges by the color of skin and not the content of their character. You only quote King because Paul's argument is right and you know it. If you were about King, you would not be employing excuses and whataboutism.


----------



## IM2

Quasar44 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people killed by cops are whites !!
> Most blacks that are killed are armed
> Look at the facts !!
Click to expand...

We have.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Paul Essien said:


> White people are the ones who judge on colour.



Blacks play The Knockout Game where some white is picked at random for his skin color and sucker punched by a black.  Most recently this has happened in Cape Girardeau, Missouri.
Cedric CJ Moore will soon be arrested by the police, if he hasn't already.
Ethan Hagler a 12 year old attacked by father of a family "Cedric CJ Moore" - BingiNews




> Black people have never apartheid (sic)  white people.
> Black people have never Jim crowed (sic) white people.



Your command of the English language clearly shows your superiority to whites.



> If we had a black hospital, we would not use white people as guinea pigs in our hospitals the way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.[/QUTE]
> 
> Where have blacks been used as "guinea pigs" recently?  Name the hospital and the victims.
> Don't bring up the despicable treatment of blacks from a previous generation.  You are using present tense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had a black bank we would not redline white areas from credit, the way banks redline black areas from credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is illegal and any bank discriminating as you claim would be prosecuted and fined heavily.  Please stop lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would not poison the water supply in white areas, the way whites poison the water supply in black areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the water supply that has been poisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated black ppl. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> Once again. We don't think like whites. We were have to prove that we are better than you and superior to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer and other racist Democrats, pandering to blacks in America put Ashanti shawls around their necks. The Ashanti were black slave traders in Africa.  Obviously the Democrats didn't do their homework and they SHOULD BE embarrassed at their ignorance and kneeling in disrespect of the American flag, to which all of us have pledged allegiance.  Only Democrats didn't really mean it.
> 
> The "heart" blacks have is reflected in:
> 1.  Their overwhelming numbers in prisons across America
> 2.  Their overwhelming numbers of unwed mothers raising black children without fathers
> 3.  Their looting and arson.
> 
> THAT'S the "heart" many blacks have.  Not all, but entirely too many.  When have we seen one black person trying to turn back the rioters? When!!!  Post that instead of nonsense and lies.
Click to expand...


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you yourself, engaged in judging people based on color.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are the ones who judge on colour.
> 
> Black people have never apartheid white people.
> Black people have never Jim crowed white people.
> 
> If we had a black hospital, we would not use white people as guinea pigs in our hospitals the way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.
> 
> If we had a black bank we would not redline white areas from credit, the way banks redline black areas from credit.
> 
> We would not poison the water supply in white areas, the way whites poison the water supply in black areas.
> 
> Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated black ppl. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are admitting openly and directly, that you are no better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again. We don't think like whites. We were have to prove that we are better than you and superior to you.
Click to expand...

Where is all this stuff happening against black people?


----------



## ChemEngineer

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Quasar44

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you yourself, engaged in judging people based on color.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are the ones who judge on colour.
> 
> Black people have never apartheid white people.
> Black people have never Jim crowed white people.
> 
> If we had a black hospital, we would not use white people as guinea pigs in our hospitals the way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.
> 
> If we had a black bank we would not redline white areas from credit, the way banks redline black areas from credit.
> 
> We would not poison the water supply in white areas, the way whites poison the water supply in black areas.
> 
> Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated black ppl. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are admitting openly and directly, that you are no better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again. We don't think like whites. We were have to prove that we are better than you and superior to you.
Click to expand...

Why are majority of violent attacks from blacks against whites ??

I personally judge the individual

From a color perspective : it’s far more black on white than reverse


----------



## Quasar44

When did whites use blacks as guinea medical pigs ?  
 Poison the water supply ?? Lol


----------



## Quasar44

You’re following Farrakhan and not King


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have preference in our society. Your statement is idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that white criminals are more likely to get a job than black men that are clean ?
Click to expand...


I dont' believe anything you say, AND the wide spread government enforced "preference" and Privilege that blacks receive would outweigh quite a number of exceptions to the Rule, even if they are not made up lies.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Because it would not be news and no one would be talking about it at all.
> As happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well that whenever black ppl do something wrong ?
> 
> *Everyone hears about it. *
> 
> If gang violence heats up in inner cities, for example ? Front-page news.
> Unacceptably high dropout rates? Yep, you can read all about it.
> Drugs, crime, out-of-wedlock childbirth? Yes, yes, and more yes.
> 
> The media never tire of bringing negativity when it comes to blk people. How you could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me
Click to expand...



Funny how you suddenly changed the topic from how something happening to a white would be news, when I pointed out that your claim was nonsense.


All you lefties are now Wally.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Because it would not be news and no one would be talking about it at all.
> As happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well that whenever black ppl do something wrong ?
> 
> *Everyone hears about it. *
> 
> If gang violence heats up in inner cities, for example ? Front-page news.
> Unacceptably high dropout rates? Yep, you can read all about it.
> Drugs, crime, out-of-wedlock childbirth? Yes, yes, and more yes.
> 
> The media never tire of bringing negativity when it comes to blk people. How you could believe _that_ in a culture where white critique of black people is a daily, hourly, minute-by-minute pastime is beyond me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correll is your common white racist. Dumb as fuck and won't shut up.
Click to expand...



On the rare occasions you actually try to defend your moronic positions, I crush you like a bug. 


All you have, is crying "wacism" like a retarded child. 


Fuck you.


----------



## Paul Essien

ChemEngineer said:


> Blacks play The Knockout Game where some white is picked at random for his skin color and sucker punched by a black.



I know what the knockout game is. It was amazing how white supremacists got a hard on for knockout games and the “_oh how violent the blks are_”

But the knockout game was another tactic white supremacists use to disenfranchise, unemploy, incarcerate, and kill off as many blacks as possible. Because once you prove that a population (like ours) is more trouble than it’s worth, you can justify anything and everything that you do to them.

Look - White people know bands of black youth aren’t attacking them. White people are safer in black areas than black people who go into white areas

Black people know whites will bring the full weight of the law down on their heads if they mess with white people. That's why white people are not as afraid of black neighbor-hoods as they pretend to be:

They come to the hood on a regular basis to get their illegal drugs from those big, black, ‘scarey’ black drug dealers.

Several years ago a local TV station in Chicago was reporting on a ‘crack-down” on drug dealers and their customers and it was funny as H to see MOST of the customers on the black, gang-infested West Side were white people from the suburbs. The same ones who are soooo scared of poor degenerate black folks in the “hood.” (i really got a chuckle out of that one)

White people know exactly how racism works and what it means to be white, just like they know they can walk down the street in a black area at ten o’clock at night with Poopsie the poodle and most black people are NOT GOING TO MESS WITH THEM — because black people know better

White people know the police are going to come running to their aid if anything goes down at the hands of a black person. And the black criminals know that they will be hunted down like dogs if they touch a hair on those middle-class white folks heads. 

The police will sweep in and shut down those corner drug markets and throw a whole lot of black folks (innocent and guilty) in jail over one white person being harmed.

Remember Chuck Stuart, the white male from Boston who accused a black male of carjacking him and killing his pregnant wife?

The Boston police stormed the black neighborhoods, breaking down doors and terrorizing black people over ONE WHITE FEMALE — only it turned out that Chuck Stuart killed his wife not some random black male

The reverse is true for black people in white areas — like Reneisha McBride who got shot in the face with a shotgun just for knocking on a white person’s LOCKED front door — which leads me to the logical conclusion that white people collectively present a far, far greater threat to black people than black people do to white people.



ChemEngineer said:


> Most recently this has happened in Cape Girardeau, Missouri. Cedric CJ Moore will soon be arrested by the police, if he hasn't already.
> Ethan Hagler a 12 year old attacked by father of a family "Cedric CJ Moore" - BingiNews


Well I don't know the details of this case. I don't know if the black person was defending himself. I don't know and guess what ? Neither do you.

There is a difference between defending the whole race and defending yourself. Most white racist are defending all white people. They (if you have seen) make excuses for those that do wrong. Much of this comes from the idea or belief that one is talking about them.

Most blacks in here are not excusing the act of someone that does wrong, but are trying to defend themselves for being painted as the evil person that committed said crime.

But whites use suggestive advertising.

They show the pictures/videos and racist whites will draw their own inferences as to what they are looking at and assume that it is mostly blacks perpretrating this or other crimes.

It is like watching commericials about household cleaning products. One would assume that it was only women who did any household chores and cleaning.

And I know one thing. That black male will be punished heavy.

So how effective is racism when if you use it your gonna do 1 to 5 in shawshank ?

The biggest danger to whites in a low-income black area is the same danger that black people face in that area: economic crimes of opportunity by poor young black people, meaning if you find yourself in the wrong place at the wrong time, you look like you have something worth stealing, you will get ripped off whether you are black or white–if that criminal thinks he can get away with it.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks play The Knockout Game where some white is picked at random for his skin color and sucker punched by a black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the knockout game is. It was amazing how white supremacists got a hard on for knockout games and the “_oh how violent the blks are_”
> 
> But the knockout game was another tactic white supremacists use to disenfranchise, unemploy, incarcerate, and kill off as many blacks as possible. Because once you prove that a population (like ours) is more trouble than it’s worth, you can justify anything and everything that you do to them.
> ....
Click to expand...



That the actual actions of some of your people, looked bad for your people as a group, will happen, and is not because of any WS plot. 

We are not trying to "Do" anything to you. Try to be less crazy.


----------



## ChemEngineer

A lot of people need to be ignored.  Paul Essien is the latest to go on my lengthy list.

ciao brutto

Go from the presence of a foolish man. - The Holy Bible


----------



## Quasar44

ChemEngineer said:


> View attachment 359843



You are probably the most intelligent being on here
 Chemical engineer 
 You would know the difference between a alkaline and a halogen lol


----------



## Quasar44

I hold many Blacks in high regard 
I consider MLK one of the greatest people to have ever lived !!! His speeches are unparalleled


----------



## Quasar44

Booker T Washington is another great man who should have statutes


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks play The Knockout Game where some white is picked at random for his skin color and sucker punched by a black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the knockout game is. It was amazing how white supremacists got a hard on for knockout games and the “_oh how violent the blks are_”
> 
> But the knockout game was another tactic white supremacists use to disenfranchise, unemploy, incarcerate, and kill off as many blacks as possible. Because once you prove that a population (like ours) is more trouble than it’s worth, you can justify anything and everything that you do to them.
> 
> Look - White people know bands of black youth aren’t attacking them. White people are safer in black areas than black people who go into white areas
> 
> Black people know whites will bring the full weight of the law down on their heads if they mess with white people. That's why white people are not as afraid of black neighbor-hoods as they pretend to be:
> 
> They come to the hood on a regular basis to get their illegal drugs from those big, black, ‘scarey’ black drug dealers.
> 
> Several years ago a local TV station in Chicago was reporting on a ‘crack-down” on drug dealers and their customers and it was funny as H to see MOST of the customers on the black, gang-infested West Side were white people from the suburbs. The same ones who are soooo scared of poor degenerate black folks in the “hood.” (i really got a chuckle out of that one)
> 
> White people know exactly how racism works and what it means to be white, just like they know they can walk down the street in a black area at ten o’clock at night with Poopsie the poodle and most black people are NOT GOING TO MESS WITH THEM — because black people know better
> 
> White people know the police are going to come running to their aid if anything goes down at the hands of a black person. And the black criminals know that they will be hunted down like dogs if they touch a hair on those middle-class white folks heads.
> 
> The police will sweep in and shut down those corner drug markets and throw a whole lot of black folks (innocent and guilty) in jail over one white person being harmed.
> 
> Remember Chuck Stuart, the white male from Boston who accused a black male of carjacking him and killing his pregnant wife?
> 
> The Boston police stormed the black neighborhoods, breaking down doors and terrorizing black people over ONE WHITE FEMALE — only it turned out that Chuck Stuart killed his wife not some random black male
> 
> The reverse is true for black people in white areas — like Reneisha McBride who got shot in the face with a shotgun just for knocking on a white person’s LOCKED front door — which leads me to the logical conclusion that white people collectively present a far, far greater threat to black people than black people do to white people.
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most recently this has happened in Cape Girardeau, Missouri. Cedric CJ Moore will soon be arrested by the police, if he hasn't already.
> Ethan Hagler a 12 year old attacked by father of a family "Cedric CJ Moore" - BingiNews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't know the details of this case. I don't know if the black person was defending himself. I don't know and guess what ? Neither do you.
> 
> There is a difference between defending the whole race and defending yourself. Most white racist are defending all white people. They (if you have seen) make excuses for those that do wrong. Much of this comes from the idea or belief that one is talking about them.
> 
> Most blacks in here are not excusing the act of someone that does wrong, but are trying to defend themselves for being painted as the evil person that committed said crime.
> 
> But whites use suggestive advertising.
> 
> They show the pictures/videos and racist whites will draw their own inferences as to what they are looking at and assume that it is mostly blacks perpretrating this or other crimes.
> 
> It is like watching commericials about household cleaning products. One would assume that it was only women who did any household chores and cleaning.
> 
> And I know one thing. That black male will be punished heavy.
> 
> So how effective is racism when if you use it your gonna do 1 to 5 in shawshank ?
> 
> The biggest danger to whites in a low-income black area is the same danger that black people face in that area: economic crimes of opportunity by poor young black people, meaning if you find yourself in the wrong place at the wrong time, you look like you have something worth stealing, you will get ripped off whether you are black or white–if that criminal thinks he can get away with it.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. IM2 blames all the woes of black people on whites.


----------



## Paul Essien

Armed black men march on stone mountain in Georgia on the 4th of July.

All of us should be mobilized like this. We need more black ppl doing their the 2nd amendment rights

Black ppl were calling out all these cowardly white supremacist groups who like to sneak around doing ambush attacks on black people, black children and black women.

White supremacists talk all this toug talk about race war. So where were you Proud boys ? Boogaloo boys ? And bear in mind white supremacists come out on Stone mountain every 4th of July.

But not this weekend.

White supremacists are cowards.


----------



## IM2

Quasar44 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you yourself, engaged in judging people based on color.
> 
> 
> 
> White people are the ones who judge on colour.
> 
> Black people have never apartheid white people.
> Black people have never Jim crowed white people.
> 
> If we had a black hospital, we would not use white people as guinea pigs in our hospitals the way whites use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.
> 
> If we had a black bank we would not redline white areas from credit, the way banks redline black areas from credit.
> 
> We would not poison the water supply in white areas, the way whites poison the water supply in black areas.
> 
> Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated black ppl. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are admitting openly and directly, that you are no better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again. We don't think like whites. We were have to prove that we are better than you and superior to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are majority of violent attacks from blacks against whites ??
> 
> I personally judge the individual
> 
> From a color perspective : it’s far more black on white than reverse
Click to expand...

Your first sentence is a lie. In fact your post is a lie.

The majority of violent attacks are intra-racial.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Armed black men march on stone mountain in Georgia on the 4th of July.
> 
> All of us should be mobilized like this. We need more black ppl doing their the 2nd amendment rights
> 
> Black ppl were calling out all these cowardly white supremacist groups who like to sneak around doing ambush attacks on black people, black children and black women.
> 
> White supremacists talk all this toug talk about race war. So where were you Proud boys ? Boogaloo boys ? And bear in mind white supremacists come out on Stone mountain every 4th of July.
> 
> But not this weekend.
> 
> White supremacists are cowards.


Damn skippy. They had their chance to dance and the pussies were online talking racist bullshit. 

Don't talk bout it, be bout it.


----------



## IM2

Quasar44 said:


> Booker T Washington is another great man who should have statutes


No, he shouldn't. But it is expected that a white person like you would support a black man that said just be quiet and take it.


_ “It seems to me,” said Booker T.,_​
_“It shows a mighty lot of cheek_​
_To study chemistry and Greek_​
_When Mister Charlie needs a hand_​
_To hoe the cotton on his land,_​
_And when Miss Ann looks for a cook,_​
_Why stick your nose inside a book?”_​
​
_“I don’t agree,” said W.E.B.,_​
_“If I should have the drive to seek_​
_Knowledge of chemistry or Greek,_​
_I’ll do it. Charles and Miss can look_​
_Another place for hand or cook._​
_Some men rejoice in skill of hand,_​
_And some in cultivating land,_​
_But there are others who maintain_​
_The right to cultivate the brain.”_​
​
_“It seems to me,” said Booker T.,_​
_“That all you folks have missed the boat_​
_Who shout about the right to vote,_​
_And spend vain days and sleepless nights_​
_In uproar over civil rights._​
_Just keep your mouths shut, do not grouse,_​
_But work, and save, and buy a house.”_​
​
_“I don’t agree,” said W.E.B.,_​
_“For what can property avail_​
_If dignity and justice fail._​
_Unless you help to make the laws,_​
_They’ll steal your house with trumped-up clause._​
_A rope’s as tight, a fire as hot,_​
_No matter how much cash you’ve got._​
_Speak soft, and try your little plan,_​
_But as for me, I’ll be a man.”_​
​
_“It seems to me,” said Booker T.—_​
_“I don’t agree,”_​
_Said W.E.B._​
*Booker T. and W.E.B., *By Dudley Randall​


----------



## IM2

Quasar44 said:


> I hold many Blacks in high regard
> I consider MLK one of the greatest people to have ever lived !!! His speeches are unparalleled


And just how many speeches of his have you heard?

Bet you didn't hear this one.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hold many Blacks in high regard
> I consider MLK one of the greatest people to have ever lived !!! His speeches are unparalleled
> 
> 
> 
> And just how many speeches of his have you heard?
> 
> Bet you didn't hear this one.
Click to expand...

You always have something negative to say, even to those who say something positive.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Quasar44 said:


> When did whites use blacks as guinea medical pigs ?
> Poison the water supply ?? Lol



FDR did that!


----------



## Quasar44

CrusaderFrank said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did whites use blacks as guinea medical pigs ?
> Poison the water supply ?? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did that!
Click to expand...


I would have to verify that ,myself


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Quasar44 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did whites use blacks as guinea medical pigs ?
> Poison the water supply ?? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to verify that ,myself
Click to expand...


Tuskegee Experiments.

Thank you


----------



## Quasar44

Quasar44 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did whites use blacks as guinea medical pigs ?
> Poison the water supply ?? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR did that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to verify that ,myself
Click to expand...

Seems to be very accurate !!
They used mustard gas and other brutal gas on black army troops 
 FDR was a tyrant


----------



## Paul Essien

White women speaking the truth


----------



## Dale Smith

Paul Essien said:


> White women speaking the truth



Black folks have to live perfect lives or they will be killed? Were they "perfect" when they were ransacking business in their own neighborhoods? How about when a "brother" got dragged under the wheels of an 18 wheeler when these "perfect living" rioting, blacks attacked a Fed-Ex truck and started trying to break into the cab as other "perfect living" blacks were stealing packages.

WHY OH WHY are some black folks so misunderstood???? My heart broke for the perfect living black lady that posted a FB live video where she was incredulous that some business owners had the audacity to guard their stores from being looted with guns. She decried that these racists felt that their merchandise was more valuable than black lives......you just can't make this shit up.
If BLM ( a commie front organization and fundraising apparatus for the democrat communist party) really wants to exact vengeance on their oppressors like the cops that started this shit? Attack them with all you can muster instead of targeting people that are just trying to eek out an existence just like everyone else. Methinks that the militant black commies are using this as an excuse to attack anyone that A: Isn't the same skin tint as you and B: Doesn't have the means to defend themselves against a pack of angry racists that believe that they are justified in being thugs.

Just a thought.....


----------



## Paul Essien

Dale Smith
*Black folks have to live perfect lives or they will be killed? Were they "perfect" when they were ransacking business in their own neighborhoods?*

Burn it all down as far as I'm concerned. They're all insured. Plus black people don't own any of it so it's not our businesses to ransack in the first place.

Also most of the looting was done by whites. White people are not in any moral position to accuse black people of looting or ransacking anything when white people have ransacked and looted the world

I don't really care if you don't like the way this was done. But we have highlighted an issue that would not have been highlighted otherwise.

What ? You think a nice well typed out grammatically correct letter pointing out systematic racism sent to the powers that be would have done the job ?

Talk sense. You fool.

If the police were killing unarmed white children and white people at the rates they do black ppl, then white people would be blowing up police stations tomorrow.

White people freak out at even 1% of oppression. This coming from a race of people who were getting out on the streets a few months bk angry at not being able to get a hair cut or play golf












In fact white people picked up guns for this. White people thought it was facism when they could plant seeds in their garden

Only people for whom daily life is pretty easy could believe that the closing of bars, gyms, restaurants, and sporting events was a tragedy.

Ya know who _doesn’t_ think that way?

Black people.

Dale Smith
*How about when a "brother" got dragged under the wheels of an 18 wheeler when these "perfect living" rioting, blacks attacked a Fed-Ex truck and started trying to break into the cab as other "perfect living" blacks were stealing packages.*

Well of course they're gonna say that. White supremacists and non-black white supremacists always like to claim innocence. Remember there is nothing that makes a white supremacist happier than when he can kill a black person. This guy was ran over by the truck in St Louis.


----------



## Dale Smith

Paul Essien said:


> Dale Smith
> *Black folks have to live perfect lives or they will be killed? Were they "perfect" when they were ransacking business in their own neighborhoods?*
> 
> Burn it all down as far as I'm concerned. Black people down own any of it and most of the looting was done by whites. White people are not in any moral position to accuse black p[eople or looting or ransacking when white people have ransacked and looted the world
> 
> I don't care if you like it the way this was. But we have highlighted an issue that would not have been highlighted otherwise.
> 
> What ? You think a nice well typed out grammatically correct letter pointing systematic racism sent to the powers that be would have done the job ?
> 
> Talk sense. You fool.
> 
> If the police were killing unarmed white children and white people at the rates they do black ppl, then white people would be blowing up police stations tomorrow.
> 
> White people freak out at even 1% of oppression. This coming from a race of people who were getting out on the streets a few months bk angry at not being able to get a hair cut or play golf
> 
> https://www.usmessageboard.com/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fmiro.medium.com%2Fmax%2F588%2F1%2Al4ynadtX7A7_8fBJjHjJ5Q.png&hash=b355e8cfb1bf8a5b4576f3686c2ae912
> 
> [img]https://www.usmessageboard.com/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fmiro.medium.com%2Fmax%2F570%2F1%2AjrBVjqDiDoOR8FCG8DxUBg.png&hash=82bd09541bf29f564a2bd349f804a0d1
> 
> [URL='https://www.salon.com/2020/04/20/astroturf-gun-rights-activists-and-prominent-gop-donors-push-protests-of-coronavirus-restrictions/']In fact white people picked up guns for this[/URL]. White people thought it was facism when [URL='https://www.politico.com/news/2020/04/15/michigan-protest-whitmer-coronavirus-188579']they could plant seeds in their garden[/URL]
> 
> Only people for whom daily life is pretty easy could believe that the closing of bars, gyms, restaurants, and sporting events was a tragedy.
> 
> Ya know who [I]doesn’t[/I] think that way?
> 
> Black people.
> 
> [USER=55673]Dale Smith[/USER]
> [B][I][COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]How about when a "brother" got dragged under the wheels of an 18 wheeler when these "perfect living" rioting, blacks attacked a Fed-Ex truck and started trying to break into the cab as other "perfect living" blacks were stealing packages.[/COLOR][/I][/B]
> 
> Well of course they're gonna say that. White people and non-blacks always like to claim innocence. Remember there is nothing that makes a white supremacist happier when he can kill a black person. This black guy was ran over by the truck in St Louis.
> [/QUOTE]
> Remove the mote from your own eye and start taking some responsibility for how blacks act if you are going to so vehemently play the race and victim card. You believe that only blacks get treated unfairly by cops and that they don't shoot and ask questions later on other races INCLUDING whites? I don't like police brutality regardless of whom it is done to. Cops have become more aggressive and more militarized as if they were about to head over to the Middle East and wage war. I don't like the civil forfeiture laws where they go "fishing" hoping to come across someone that has money on them so they can confiscate it claiming it HAD to be because of illegal activity and if you want to spend a year trying to get some of it back because it was taken with no due process? Good luck and it happens to anyone that happens to be in the wrong place at the wrong time and the color of skin plays no part in the equation.
> 
> BTW, I may be a lot of things but "racist" isn't one of them and I'll be damned if I will just sit back and allow you and your butthurt pals blame all your ills on "whitey". Frankly, I would have too much pride to even insinuate that someone had that kind of power over me. The kid in St.Louis was trying to get into the cab. Remember Reginald Denny? WTF did he have to do with what happened to Rodney King? What I remember most about that attack is that some black folks came to his rescue because they saw a human being instead of some "cracker". I LOVE my brothers and sisters that are in this fight regardless of the tint of their skin and they reciprocate in kind. But do you think that just MAYBE the FED-Ex driver was thinking about what happened to Denny when he decided to get out of there ASAP.
> 
> As far as people protesting about this shut-down that was suppose to last two weeks became two months with no end in sight and many of them had their jobs deemed as non-essential had bills to pay and not everyone had their unemployment claims processed in a timely manner...I know because I helped quite a few folks with the resources I had. The issue was that the goalposts kept moving backwards. I didn't see any of these protesters burning down businesses or looting businesses. The same commie politicians that got their panties in a wad about people protesting about the lock-down had zero issues with BLM and ANTIFA looting, pillaging and rioting while not practicing "social distancing" or wearing masks. BTW, BLM and ANTIFA went to bat for George Floyd (or the character that passed for him) was a thug with a violent record including home invasion where he pressed a gun against the stomach of a pregnant woman as his cohorts ransacked her home. It's just me but if I was going to pick a "victim" to be the face of police brutality, it wouldn't have been him. I saw a black man get shot even with his hands plainly up that was trying to bring this kid with autism back to the school that he had wandered away from. Some dipshit called the cops and mistook this train the kid was playing with for a gun. This caretaker was shot....fortunately he lived,  but I was livid with rage. THAT is the kind of injustice that doesn't get enough coverage...but then again, the man survived his wounds thus it wasn't enough to enrage the masses.


----------



## Paul Essien

Dale Smith 
*Remove the mote from your own eye and start taking some responsibility for how blacks act*

Look man. The old "_It's you're fault that I'm racism_" is dead. Long b4 crime stats, IQ stats, sagging pants, rap music whatever you want to throw at black people....white people were racist

Racism - white supremacy exists not because how black people act. Racism exists because black people are black

In fact let's look at black man with no dirt on him - Barack Obama.

He never had kids out of wedlock.
He was Harvard educated.
He committed no crimes.
He never looted or ransacked
He used no slang.
He didn't sag his pants 

and say what you want about his presidency.

The fact is.

*There was not 1% of personal scandal on that man in his two terms of office.*

Did that stop him from getting racism? According to your logic it should have done. Right ?

Wrong. He got it in the neck just like any other black person.

And you do realize that the black people who were lynched and hung in the Jim Crow era were mainly black business owner? Or educated blks who were seen as too uppity ?

It doesn't matter what blk ppl do. 

Dale Smith 
*if you are going to so vehemently play the race and victim card.*

The whole deck is racism. And black people are victims.

Dale Smith 
*You believe that only blacks get treated unfairly by cops *

I never said that

Dale Smith 
*and that they don't shoot and ask questions later on other races INCLUDING whites/*

The police don't kill unarmed white ppl in any significant numbers. You will hardly find me a white Tamir rice in the white community.

Yeah whites are also brutalized by police but blacks are the only ones making an effort to change that.

Black ppl are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.

Its white people that support harsher government policies if they’ll hurt blacks ....even if they could potentially be used against whites too. It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face 

Dale Smith
*I don't like police brutality regardless of whom it is done to. *

White supremacists love police brutality so long as it's black people on the end of it. They don't care if a few whites are killed by police.

They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.

That's why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.

Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?

I think we both know the answer.

Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.

That's why there was demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.

Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.

A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.

This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.

This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off 

Dale Smith 
_*Cops have become more aggressive and more militarized as if they were about to head over to the Middle East and wage war. I don't like the civil forfeiture laws where they go "fishing" hoping to come across someone that has money on them so they can confiscate it claiming it HAD to be because of illegal activity and if you want to spend a year trying to get some of it back because it was taken with no due process? *_

And all that is aimed at black people. The police are more miltarized for black people. The police are more aggressive to black people. The police go fishing in black areas. You're not telling me nothing I don't know.

Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.

The Police :

Racially profile.·
Lie.
Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
Use unspoken arrest quota.
Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
Do not care much about the US Constitution.
Are badly trained.
Fear Black males.
He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.

When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people

He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.

Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.

Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .

When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.

After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.

The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

I could go on. 

Dale Smith 
*BTW, I may be a lot of things but "racist" isn't one of them*

Every white supremacist say that and most whites frankly say that to.

Dale Smith 
*and I'll be damned if I will just sit back and allow you and your butthurt pals blame all your ills on "whitey".*

And your blaming everything on blackie

Dale Smith 
*Frankly, I would have too much pride to even insinuate that someone had that kind of power over me.*

I don't lie to myself. I'm in a global system of racism -white supremacy 

Dale Smith 
*Remember Reginald Denny? WTF did he have to do with what happened to Rodney King?*

Nothing. But what did Rodney King have to do with the police ? 

Dale Smith 
*I LOVE my brothers and sisters that are in this fight regardless of the tint of their skin and they reciprocate in kind.*

You're just a racist - white supremacist

Dale Smith
*But do you think that just MAYBE the FED-Ex driver was thinking about what happened to Denny when he decided to get out of there ASAP.*

Why does that Reg Denny Death pain you so much ? It was 28 years ago.


----------



## IM2

*and I'll be damned if I will just sit back and allow you and your butthurt pals blame all your ills on "whitey".* 

You'll just have to be damned then because the evidence shows that the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Dale Smith
> *Remove the mote from your own eye and start taking some responsibility for how blacks act*
> 
> Look man. The old "_It's you're fault that I'm racism_" is dead. Long b4 crime stats, IQ stats, sagging pants, rap music whatever you want to throw at black people....white people were racist
> 
> Racism - white supremacy exists not because how black people act. Racism exists because black people are black
> 
> In fact let's look at black man with no dirt on him - Barack Obama.
> 
> He never had kids out of wedlock.
> He was Harvard educated.
> He committed no crimes.
> He never looted or ransacked
> He used no slang.
> He didn't sag his pants
> 
> and say what you want about his presidency.
> 
> The fact is.
> 
> *There was not 1% of personal scandal on that man in his two terms of office.*
> 
> Did that stop him from getting racism? According to your logic it should have done. Right ?
> 
> Wrong. He got it in the neck just like any other black person.
> 
> And you do realize that the black people who were lynched and hung in the Jim Crow era were mainly black business owner? Or educated blks who were seen as too uppity ?
> 
> It doesn't matter what blk ppl do.
> 
> Dale Smith
> *if you are going to so vehemently play the race and victim card.*
> 
> The whole deck is racism. And black people are victims.
> 
> Dale Smith
> *You believe that only blacks get treated unfairly by cops *
> 
> I never said that
> 
> Dale Smith
> *and that they don't shoot and ask questions later on other races INCLUDING whites/*
> 
> The police don't kill unarmed white ppl in any significant numbers. You will hardly find me a white Tamir rice in the white community.
> 
> Yeah whites are also brutalized by police but blacks are the only ones making an effort to change that.
> 
> Black ppl are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.
> 
> Its white people that support harsher government policies if they’ll hurt blacks ....even if they could potentially be used against whites too. It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face
> 
> Dale Smith
> *I don't like police brutality regardless of whom it is done to. *
> 
> White supremacists love police brutality so long as it's black people on the end of it. They don't care if a few whites are killed by police.
> 
> They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.
> 
> That's why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.
> 
> Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?
> 
> I think we both know the answer.
> 
> Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.
> 
> That's why there was demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.
> 
> Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.
> 
> A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.
> 
> This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.
> 
> This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off
> 
> Dale Smith
> _*Cops have become more aggressive and more militarized as if they were about to head over to the Middle East and wage war. I don't like the civil forfeiture laws where they go "fishing" hoping to come across someone that has money on them so they can confiscate it claiming it HAD to be because of illegal activity and if you want to spend a year trying to get some of it back because it was taken with no due process? *_
> 
> And all that is aimed at black people. The police are more miltarized for black people. The police are more aggressive to black people. The police go fishing in black areas. You're not telling me nothing I don't know.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> Dale Smith
> *BTW, I may be a lot of things but "racist" isn't one of them*
> 
> Every white supremacist say that and most whites frankly say that to.
> 
> Dale Smith
> *and I'll be damned if I will just sit back and allow you and your butthurt pals blame all your ills on "whitey".*
> 
> And your blaming everything on blackie
> 
> Dale Smith
> *Frankly, I would have too much pride to even insinuate that someone had that kind of power over me.*
> 
> I don't lie to myself. I'm in a global system of racism -white supremacy
> 
> Dale Smith
> *Remember Reginald Denny? WTF did he have to do with what happened to Rodney King?*
> 
> Nothing. But what did Rodney King have to do with the police ?
> 
> Dale Smith
> *I LOVE my brothers and sisters that are in this fight regardless of the tint of their skin and they reciprocate in kind.*
> 
> You're just a racist - white supremacist
> 
> Dale Smith
> *But do you think that just MAYBE the FED-Ex driver was thinking about what happened to Denny when he decided to get out of there ASAP.*
> 
> Why does that Reg Denny Death pain you so much ? It was 28 years ago.


Define the significant numbers of unarmed blacks killed by cops. You do know more whites are killed by cops than blacks, don’t you?









						Opinion | The Myth of Systemic Police Racism
					

Hold officers accountable who use excessive force. But there’s no evidence of widespread racial bias.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Dale Smith

Paul Essien said:


> Dale Smith
> *Remove the mote from your own eye and start taking some responsibility for how blacks act*
> 
> Look man. The old "_It's you're fault that I'm racism_" is dead. Long b4 crime stats, IQ stats, sagging pants, rap music whatever you want to throw at black people....white people were racist
> 
> Racism - white supremacy exists not because how black people act. Racism exists because black people are black
> 
> In fact let's look at black man with no dirt on him - Barack Obama.
> 
> He never had kids out of wedlock.
> He was Harvard educated.
> He committed no crimes.
> He never looted or ransacked
> He used no slang.
> He didn't sag his pants
> 
> and say what you want about his presidency.
> 
> The fact is.
> 
> *There was not 1% of personal scandal on that man in his two terms of office.*
> 
> Did that stop him from getting racism? According to your logic it should have done. Right ?
> 
> Wrong. He got it in the neck just like any other black person.
> 
> And you do realize that the black people who were lynched and hung in the Jim Crow era were mainly black business owner? Or educated blks who were seen as too uppity ?
> 
> It doesn't matter what blk ppl do.
> 
> Dale Smith
> *if you are going to so vehemently play the race and victim card.*
> 
> The whole deck is racism. And black people are victims.
> 
> Dale Smith
> *You believe that only blacks get treated unfairly by cops *
> 
> I never said that
> 
> Dale Smith
> *and that they don't shoot and ask questions later on other races INCLUDING whites/*
> 
> The police don't kill unarmed white ppl in any significant numbers. You will hardly find me a white Tamir rice in the white community.
> 
> Yeah whites are also brutalized by police but blacks are the only ones making an effort to change that.
> 
> Black ppl are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.
> 
> Its white people that support harsher government policies if they’ll hurt blacks ....even if they could potentially be used against whites too. It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face
> 
> Dale Smith
> *I don't like police brutality regardless of whom it is done to. *
> 
> White supremacists love police brutality so long as it's black people on the end of it. They don't care if a few whites are killed by police.
> 
> They only give a care when the privilege of the police being able to kill blk ppl is threatened.
> 
> That's why whites poured thousands over night into Darren Wilson's (killer of Mike Brown) GoFundMe account and the same of many other cops who have killed blk ppl.
> 
> Are they pouring thousands into the accounts of the odd white person killed by police ?
> 
> I think we both know the answer.
> 
> Black ppl are the only ppl who have to regulate this madness. We are ones who everyone is looking to, to lead into decency and morality and justice.
> 
> That's why there was demos in Sweden, France, Germany, Australia, Brazil all over the world.
> 
> Massive companies like Apple, Pepsi, Coco Cola, Nike, Microsoft spend millions trying influence and mobilize ppl.
> 
> A few black men from Minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a week.
> 
> This is not even about George Floyd. This is standing up against anti blackness.
> 
> This is a very bad look for the USA. America loves flexing its muscles to other countries about violating human rights. The next time they do that most countries are gonna tell them to f-off
> 
> Dale Smith
> _*Cops have become more aggressive and more militarized as if they were about to head over to the Middle East and wage war. I don't like the civil forfeiture laws where they go "fishing" hoping to come across someone that has money on them so they can confiscate it claiming it HAD to be because of illegal activity and if you want to spend a year trying to get some of it back because it was taken with no due process? *_
> 
> And all that is aimed at black people. The police are more miltarized for black people. The police are more aggressive to black people. The police go fishing in black areas. You're not telling me nothing I don't know.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> Dale Smith
> *BTW, I may be a lot of things but "racist" isn't one of them*
> 
> Every white supremacist say that and most whites frankly say that to.
> 
> Dale Smith
> *and I'll be damned if I will just sit back and allow you and your butthurt pals blame all your ills on "whitey".*
> 
> And your blaming everything on blackie
> 
> Dale Smith
> *Frankly, I would have too much pride to even insinuate that someone had that kind of power over me.*
> 
> I don't lie to myself. I'm in a global system of racism -white supremacy
> 
> Dale Smith
> *Remember Reginald Denny? WTF did he have to do with what happened to Rodney King?*
> 
> Nothing. But what did Rodney King have to do with the police ?
> 
> Dale Smith
> *I LOVE my brothers and sisters that are in this fight regardless of the tint of their skin and they reciprocate in kind.*
> 
> You're just a racist - white supremacist
> 
> Dale Smith
> *But do you think that just MAYBE the FED-Ex driver was thinking about what happened to Denny when he decided to get out of there ASAP.*
> 
> Why does that Reg Denny Death pain you so much ? It was 28 years ago.



Look man. The old "_It's you're fault that I'm racism_" is dead. Long b4 crime stats, IQ stats, sagging pants, rap music whatever you want to throw at black people....white people were racist

Racism - white supremacy exists not because how black people act. Racism exists because black people are black"

Seems to me that angry folks like yourself believe anyone that doesn't see things exactly how YOU see them just MUST be "racist". I simply brought up the fact that BBB (blacks behaving badly) aka "BLM" and their thuggish tactics, gang stalking, threats of intimidation, looting and rioting is a shitty recruiting tool for those like myself that see your side to a certain extent. What am I suppose to say to people that are disgusted at the tactics used like what happened after the Floyd psy-op?
Regardless of the fact that it was staged, the fact remains that the police departments and their "fishing" policies to raise revenue has totally gotten out of hand and it's even worse if you are a black man. They cover each other's ass to the hills and back. It's like a brotherhood and you don't rat out your "brother" in uniform. The word gets around real quick if an officer attempts to expose unethical behavior.

As far as your contention that "white supremacy exists" goes? The very few that believe that ridiculous contention make up a minuscule percentage of the population. They are uneducated, of modest means, have no political clout and uneducated in the tactical weapon that is racial division (one of which there are many) used to keep us from seeing the "man behind the curtain".

"In fact let's look at black man with no dirt on him - Barack Obama.

He never had kids out of wedlock.
He was Harvard educated.
He committed no crimes.
He never looted or ransacked
He used no slang.
He didn't sag his pants

and say what you want about his presidency.

The fact is.

*There was not 1% of personal scandal on that man in his two terms of office.*

Did that stop him from getting racism? According to your logic it should have done. Right ?"

Obama's mentor ( if not his actual biological father) was Frank Marshall Davis, a known and outspoken communist. Obama admitted that he gravitated towards the socialists/communists when he was in college. He spent millions of dollars in legal fees to keep his school records from public exposure. Didn't he famously say that "The only people that don’t want to disclose the truth, are people with something to hide"? His use of the shakedown of corporations using the IRS as a weapon to get hefty campaign contributions in lieu of a long, drawn out audit and a costly, lengthy court case? Operation Chokepoint? Using the heavy hand of his administration lackeys to prevent businesses from being able to do business with the banks? Lois Lerner and the unfair persecution of those involved in the Taxed Enough Already Party and the delaying( if not outright denying them of their 5013C status PLUS going after outspoken members of the TEA Party in the form of random audits.

What about "Fast and Furious" where guns were deliberately given to Mexican drug cartels and then using the fact that these weapons came from America thus to curb this, even more draconian laws were to be put in place? Then you have the false flag and staged shooting psy-ops in Aurora, Colorado, Newtown, Connecticut, Orlando, Florida? All deep state sanction psy-ops? How about the NDA Act where he cancelled the "Smith-Mundt Act" of 1947 that made these psy-ops "legal" because propaganda by the state was no longer an illegal act against the people?

Benghazi? Libya? The killing of Seal Team Six that knew that the raid on Osama Bin Laden was a fake and that Tim Osman aka "Osama Bin Laden had been dead since December of 2001 and had always been a CIA asset? The fact that he claimed he had no idea that Hillary Clinton was using a non DOT.GOV server even though he had correspondence with her using a different e-mail addy? The intentional spying using fraudulent FISA warrants on anyone associated with the Trump campaign? The creation of ISIS was under the watchful eye of Obama, Holder and Hillary? The doxxing of reporters by getting cellphone records of reporters that were leaking information about the Benghazi fiasco and the false narrative being used to cover up for the fact that the weapons stolen that night ended up in the hands of mercenaries flying under the ISIS flag to continue the PNAC plan in Syria? How deeply shall we dive into this? I know that you want to cling to the illusion that Obama's admin was "pristine" and totally above board...but that isn't the case at all. Obama, the Clintons, the Bush crime family are all inter-connected with serious CIA ties whether you want to believe it or not. They were/are crooks and traitors. 

Say what you want about me and cast all the aspersions you want if it justifies your misconceptions. You don't know my story and you don't know all the things I have done for people whose skin tint is different than mine. My parents taught me at an early age by example at what a horrific sin it is to hate someone because of the color of one's skin. As I stated before, you are not going to win many recruits with hateful rhetoric and vitriol. It certainly makes it harder for those like me to defend the injustice of this two-tier "just-us" system.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can post examples of rudeness.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't rudeness. That was white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and even racial based rudeness and of all different kinds of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't rudeness. That was white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the media tends to focus on white racism of blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Yeah sure. A black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock because he doesn’t like white people but that is not racism because a white person can also do that to a black person.
> 
> However white policeman can murder black people on a daily basis and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison systems).
> 
> White supremacy is Racism. Racism is White Supremacy. White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence — education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war.
> 
> That is why black and non-white people can't be racist. We do not have a system — the power or the institutions– that allows us to mistreat people based on color. Of course, black and non-white people can be prejudiced (meaning to pre-judge) someone based on color but that prejudice is limited to what that INDIVIDUAL can do to another INDIVIDUAL.
Click to expand...

We all know there is white on white crime. The difference is you don't see hoards of whites protesting police brutality against whites. Which there is more of. Yes, blacks can and are ravists too. Being able to do what other races do is not an exemption from racism. Hating someone just because of their skin color is. Yes, laws. Rules and regulations favored whites IN THE PAST. You have the same rights that I have today.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> We all know there is white on white crime. The difference is you don't see hoards of whites protesting police brutality against whites.


That's because the police rarely kill unarmed white people. If the police where killing unarmed white kids, white people would be blowing up police stations tomorrow.

And I respect that.

Most whites can't stand the police. They tolerate them because they kill and harm black people



MizMolly said:


> Which there is more of. Yes, blacks can and are ravists too.


Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.

 Hating someone just because of their skin color is

I don't want black people to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them



MizMolly said:


> . Yes, laws. Rules and regulations favored whites IN THE PAST. You have the same rights that I have today.


Well if that was the case then there would not have the racial problem


----------



## Paul Essien

White man rapes and kills 89 year old white woman


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know there is white on white crime. The difference is you don't see hoards of whites protesting police brutality against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the police rarely kill unarmed white people. If the police where killing unarmed white kids, white people would be blowing up police stations tomorrow.
> 
> And I respect that.
> 
> Most whites can't stand the police. They tolerate them because they kill and harm black people
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which there is more of. Yes, blacks can and are ravists too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one thing that black people (as a group) have stopped white people (as a group) from doing that they had a right to do? For example, denying them the right to work, own a home, live in a certain area, get a just trial, an education, or use any public facility.
> 
> Hating someone just because of their skin color is
> 
> I don't want black people to hate white people. I want black people to stop loving them
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes, laws. Rules and regulations favored whites IN THE PAST. You have the same rights that I have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if that was the case then there would not have the racial problem
Click to expand...

No race, as a group, is stopping you from doing anything any other race can do. More unarmed whites are killed by cops than blacks. A lot of the racial problems, especially with cops, are not racial at all. Cops do the same shit to whites, it doesn’t get the media attention. Most whites don’t condone cops harming unarmed people, regardless of color. There are black cops who are brutal too, again, less media coverage.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> White man rapes and kills 89 year old white woman



A black man raped and killed a 100 year old woman. What’s your point?

https://www.kansas.com/news/local/crime/article91157157.html


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> No race, as a group, is stopping you from doing anything any other race can do.


Well if that was true then we not have any racial problems. 



MizMolly said:


> More unarmed whites are killed by cops than blacks.


OK. Show me cases of unarmed white children getting shot and killed by the police.



MizMolly said:


> A lot of the racial problems, especially with cops, are not racial at all.










MizMolly said:


> Cops do the same shit to whites, it doesn’t get the media attention.


If white people object to white people being harmed by the police then white people need to be as vociferous as black people are and protest about police brutality against white people on the same scale that black people do.

If all people get police brutality then wouldn’t you think that white people should be complaining about the police, rather than complaining about black people complaining out the police ?

But the fact is white people will support harsher policies from the police if they’ll hurt black people. White people (Generally) don't mind a few white sacrifices *JUST AS LONG* as the police harm black people (Especially young black men)

It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face. 

But you know white people (unarmed) are not targeted or getting by police/

White people freak out at even 1% of oppression. This coming from a race of people who were getting out on the streets a few months bk angry at not being able to get a hair cut or play golf











In fact white people picked up guns for this. White people thought it was facism when they could plant seeds in their garden

Only people for whom daily life is pretty easy could believe that the closing of bars, gyms, restaurants, and sporting events was a tragedy.

Ya know who _doesn’t_ think that way?

Black people. 

Most whites don’t condone cops harming unarmed people, regardless of color. There are black cops who are brutal too, again, less media coverage.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> A black man raped and killed a 100 year old woman. What’s your point?
> 
> https://www.kansas.com/news/local/crime/article91157157.html


You had to go back four and half years ago to find a story of black man killing a elderly person.

*My story of a white man killing an elderly person was last week*

This white man a few days ago (July 28) was arrested with having hundred of images of child porn


----------



## Paul Essien

Man illegally detained Black teen on way to basketball practice.


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacists posing as BLM protesters instigated Richmond - Virginia riots.


----------



## Paul Essien

This white man (David T Hines)







He sets up a charity for COVID relief. People give him 4 mill and what does he do ? Goes out and spend 300 grand on a Lambo Hurican






I'm just like






Meanwhile millions of people still haven't gotten one penny of their unemployment compensation, going on 5 months now

Imagine if he was black ? Everybody would know about this.


----------



## IM2

Molly need to concern herself with the 68 percent of the people getting arrested for rape because they are white.


----------



## Paul Essien

Pedophile Arrested on 450 Counts of Child P-rn & 60 Counts of Sexual Abuse of an Animal





It isn't really surprising when you have people like this floating around


----------



## Paul Essien

Chicago Teens Convert Old Liquor Store Into A Pop-Up Fresh Food Market -


----------



## Paul Essien

Randy Volar, a rich white man, drugged, raped, & trafficked dozens of underage black girls for YEARS & filmed the acts.

Chrystul Kizer a brave victim saved herself and dozens of other young girls. Shot em into his grave. For that she faces a LIFE SENTENCE in prison.


----------



## Paul Essien

White people in Seattle looting the Amazon store


I blame the parents. Too much single motherhood in white communities.........,me thinks

This white guy painted his face Black and then looted stores, and tore things up. He wanted it to appear it was a Black person doing it. I'm sure these are the same types doing the killings in Chicago

*



*


----------



## Paul Essien

I just think this is funny


----------



## Paul Essien

This is how, poisoned and corrupted these agencies have become. A cop who exposed death of black man in custody was stripped of his badge.





The police is nothing but a street gang with the same rules. They have a no snitching policy just like the gangs.


----------



## Paul Essien

Did you know Ellen is a Rockefeller? .






*John D Rockfeller and Ellen*






Took her sitcom down back in late 80’s (?) People felt sorry for her and gave a voice to those who wanted one. Come-back kid in comedy, propelling to her own show. Planned?

In fact it could be the same damn demons inhabiting both of them. Demons didn't disappear just because Jesus ascended into heaven they're still around and people are possessed. Look at the faces look at the eyes empty shallow rotted out. Same reward Judas Iscariot received.

They have that REPTILIAN look about them,


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Did you know Ellen is a Rockefeller? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John D Rockfeller and Ellen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took her sitcom down back in late 80’s (?) People felt sorry for her and gave a voice to those who wanted one. Come-back kid in comedy, propelling to her own show. Planned?
> 
> In fact it could be the same damn demons inhabiting both of them. Demons didn't disappear just because Jesus ascended into heaven they're still around and people are possessed. Look at the faces look at the eyes empty shallow rotted out. Same reward Judas Iscariot received.
> 
> They have that REPTILIAN look about them,


You really shouldn't be taking crack in the middle of the week. Save it for the weekend.


----------



## Paul Essien

The coccyx, a shortened tail located at the bottom of the spine. It is composed of 3-5 coccygeal vertebrae. The vertebrae may be fused together to form a single bone, connected to the sacrum by means of an amphiarthrodial joint. Results of mixing with archaic species of Europe 











Theres a documentary called the family that walks on all 4s. Combine that with the tail and ...


----------



## Paul Essien

Do you remember learning about the 69 black boys ages 15-17 who were padlocked into their dormitory and then set on fire in Wrightsville Kansas in 1959 killing 21 of them? Cause I don’t





.


----------



## Unkotare

Someone is trying to finish off ALL the crack in his stash...


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> *More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege*



Only Blacks can go up to cops and scream at them for getting pulled over for speeding and weaving while drunk, reeking of pot and with 6 children in the backseat none in child seats, claim racism and the COP gets in trouble.
Only Blacks get to have their own TV channel, exclusive Black organizations and own Black national anthem.
Only Blacks have a name they get to call themselves and laugh but if you use the same word you lose your job.
Only blacks get their logo painted in 14' high yellow letters on the streets of New York City.
Only Blacks get to jump up on the stage of a presidential candidate and take the mic away from him and not get arrested.
Only blacks get to stage nationwide protests and riots and get friendly news coverage as a social movement for justice.
Only blacks have endless programs of school funding and affirmative action giving them a hiring edge then claim they can't get a job.
Only Blacks can get a job as a pro athlete making 1 million dollars an hour while most others make only ten dollars an hour and still want to kneel in contempt of an immoral and unfair country.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ... But white ppl can take every penny I have away from me. They can take my house, car everything. Why ? Because I live under a system of racism white supremacy.
> ....




Who took all your money away?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down.
> .....



No, his being a serial rapist took him down.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down.
> ....




Tiger Woods is still rich. He's not "down," he was just exposed as a faithless dog. And his golf game has gone a good way down hill (which still leaves him one of the best in the world).


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> ...



Michael Jackson was a sick predator who didn't want to be black and who chose to overdose.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> ...



Mike Tyson still has more money than you. He is a convicted rapist who was "taken down" by his deteriorating mental state and insatiable hunger for human ears.


----------



## Paul Essien

They used a photo of the black women looking stern to make her look cold and unremorseful but got a pic of the white woman crying to make ppl feel bad for her. 

I don't know why she was crying even though she was a white Ukrainian immigrant. I'm pretty sure she knew she could hang a black toddler and then run over 2 other people with her car afterwards and nothing would happen to her.





And people are confused about systematic racism


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man raped and killed a 100 year old woman. What’s your point?
> 
> https://www.kansas.com/news/local/crime/article91157157.html
> 
> 
> 
> You had to go back four and half years ago to find a story of black man killing a elderly person.
> 
> *My story of a white man killing an elderly person was last week*
> 
> This white man a few days ago (July 28) was arrested with having hundred of images of child porn
Click to expand...

What is your point? Blacks harm, rape, murder too. These crimes aren't racial, they are all committed by animals.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> They used a photo of the black women looking stern to make her look cold and unremorseful but got a pic of the white woman crying to make ppl feel bad for her.
> I don't know why she was crying even though she was a white Ukrainian immigrant. I'm pretty sure she knew she could hang a black toddler and then run over 2 other people with her car afterwards and nothing would happen to her.
> And people are confused about systematic racism


Hey Cornhole, stop cherry picking pictures, people and situations suggesting RACE was the only variable somehow, if any at all, in deciding the outcome of a crime without providing the full details of each.  All you're proving here is that RACE drives YOUR agenda.


----------



## blastoff

Paul Essien said:


> They used a photo of the black women looking stern to make her look cold and unremorseful but got a pic of the white woman crying to make ppl feel bad for her.
> 
> I don't know why she was crying even though she was a white Ukrainian immigrant. I'm pretty sure she knew she could hang a black toddler and then run over 2 other people with her car afterwards and nothing would happen to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people are confused about systematic racism


Reminds me of the entire lamestream media using that 5-y-o picture of cute little Trayvon Martin in his red t-shirt.  Dat be some black privlidge dare, no wha um sayin’?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man raped and killed a 100 year old woman. What’s your point?
> 
> https://www.kansas.com/news/local/crime/article91157157.html
> 
> 
> 
> You had to go back four and half years ago to find a story of black man killing a elderly person.
> 
> *My story of a white man killing an elderly person was last week*
> 
> This white man a few days ago (July 28) was arrested with having hundred of images of child porn
Click to expand...

What a lame response. Way back four and a half years ago, lol.it doesn’t matter when was. It happened. You seem to make excuses for blacks committing the same crimes. They are all shitty excuses for human beings. There are articles about black men killing innocent children. Why do you seem to think that race matters when this happens?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No race, as a group, is stopping you from doing anything any other race can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that was true then we not have any racial problems.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More unarmed whites are killed by cops than blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Show me cases of unarmed white children getting shot and killed by the police.
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the racial problems, especially with cops, are not racial at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops do the same shit to whites, it doesn’t get the media attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If white people object to white people being harmed by the police then white people need to be as vociferous as black people are and protest about police brutality against white people on the same scale that black people do.
> 
> If all people get police brutality then wouldn’t you think that white people should be complaining about the police, rather than complaining about black people complaining out the police ?
> 
> But the fact is white people will support harsher policies from the police if they’ll hurt black people. White people (Generally) don't mind a few white sacrifices *JUST AS LONG* as the police harm black people (Especially young black men)
> 
> It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> 
> But you know white people (unarmed) are not targeted or getting by police/
> 
> White people freak out at even 1% of oppression. This coming from a race of people who were getting out on the streets a few months bk angry at not being able to get a hair cut or play golf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact white people picked up guns for this. White people thought it was facism when they could plant seeds in their garden
> 
> Only people for whom daily life is pretty easy could believe that the closing of bars, gyms, restaurants, and sporting events was a tragedy.
> 
> Ya know who _doesn’t_ think that way?
> 
> Black people.
> 
> Most whites don’t condone cops harming unarmed people, regardless of color. There are black cops who are brutal too, again, less media coverage.
Click to expand...

You post such ridiculous fabrications. White people do not condone cops hurting blacks. What sane people do not have issues with is cops harming criminals, regardless of race, when they pose a threat. Where are cops killing innocent children? Are you referring to that one incident where a twelve year old was waving what appeared to be a real gun?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> This white man (David T Hines)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sets up a charity for COVID relief. People give him 4 mill and what does he do ? Goes out and spend 300 grand on a Lambo Hurican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile millions of people still haven't gotten one penny of their unemployment compensation, going on 5 months now
> Imagine if he was black ? Everybody would know about this.


He deserves to be punished. Did he do it because he is white? Nah, don’t think so. Not a racial issue. You can go online and find thousands of crimes committed by any race. What was the purpose of this post? I doubt you find many, if any, people condoning his actions.


----------



## Paul Essien

Black man in N.York Chops the head off white landlord over rent dispute



  I guess the situation HEADED off in the wrong direction.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Black man in N.York Chops the head off white landlord over rent dispute
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the situation HEADED off in the wrong direction.


POS criminal I guess now the taxpayers will be paying his rent while he is in prison.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man in N.York Chops the head off white landlord over rent dispute
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the situation HEADED off in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> POS criminal I guess now the taxpayers will be paying his rent while he is in prison.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna put money into his gofundme


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used a photo of the black women looking stern to make her look cold and unremorseful but got a pic of the white woman crying to make ppl feel bad for her.
> I don't know why she was crying even though she was a white Ukrainian immigrant. I'm pretty sure she knew she could hang a black toddler and then run over 2 other people with her car afterwards and nothing would happen to her.
> And people are confused about systematic racism
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cornhole, stop cherry picking pictures, people and situations suggesting RACE was the only variable somehow, if any at all, in deciding the outcome of a crime without providing the full details of each.  All you're proving here is that RACE drives YOUR agenda.
Click to expand...

Shut the fuck up. He's doing the same thing you whites do. This is the race and racism section punk. And race was the only variable.


----------



## IM2

blastoff said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used a photo of the black women looking stern to make her look cold and unremorseful but got a pic of the white woman crying to make ppl feel bad for her.
> 
> I don't know why she was crying even though she was a white Ukrainian immigrant. I'm pretty sure she knew she could hang a black toddler and then run over 2 other people with her car afterwards and nothing would happen to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people are confused about systematic racism
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the entire lamestream media using that 5-y-o picture of cute little Trayvon Martin in his red t-shirt.  Dat be some black privlidge dare, no wha um sayin’?
Click to expand...

Trayvon Martin WAS innocent.


----------



## blastoff

IM2 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used a photo of the black women looking stern to make her look cold and unremorseful but got a pic of the white woman crying to make ppl feel bad for her.
> 
> I don't know why she was crying even though she was a white Ukrainian immigrant. I'm pretty sure she knew she could hang a black toddler and then run over 2 other people with her car afterwards and nothing would happen to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people are confused about systematic racism
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the entire lamestream media using that 5-y-o picture of cute little Trayvon Martin in his red t-shirt.  Dat be some black privlidge dare, no wha um sayin’?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin WAS innocent.
Click to expand...

Only in your fucked up racist pea brain.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man in N.York Chops the head off white landlord over rent dispute
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the situation HEADED off in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> POS criminal I guess now the taxpayers will be paying his rent while he is in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna put money into his gofundme
Click to expand...

Go ahead and support the murderer. Not surprising.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


 
If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?


----------



## blastoff

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
Click to expand...

Better get comfy.  You’re in for a very long wait for an answer to your very good question.


----------



## MizMolly

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
Click to expand...

They only matter if cops are involved.


----------



## blastoff

MizMolly said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
Click to expand...

Yep.  And that’s all cops...white, black, brown or other.


----------



## Paul Essien

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?


Please tell us why was their an outcry over 9-11 and all those white people getting killed in Twin Towers. There were more white people killed white people that year than any Muslims.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us why was their an outcry over 9-11 and all those white people getting killed in Twin Towers. There were more white people killed white people that year than any Muslims.
Click to expand...

Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us why was their an outcry over 9-11 and all those white people getting killed in Twin Towers. There were more white people killed white people that year than any Muslims.
Click to expand...


Typical Non Response of a Racist Bigot. The response had nothing to do with Race.  What happened with 9-11 with attacks on the Twin Towers, the Pentagon, with that plane going down in Pennsylvania was a attack on the ENTIRE COUNTRY.   Get it? Of course not; you don’t have the intelligence
  Your response has NOTHING to do with my question; where are the “ black leaders” during all this killing?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

MizMolly said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
Click to expand...


You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops


----------



## Paul Essien

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Typical Non Response of a Racist Bigot.



Eh ?


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The response had nothing to do with Race.



So why did you mention race ? 

You wrote

"_If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?_"



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What happened with 9-11 with attacks on the Twin Towers, the Pentagon, with that plane going down in Pennsylvania was a attack on the ENTIRE COUNTRY.   Get it? Of course not; you don’t have the intelligence


And most of the people in Twin Towers, the pentagon and Pennsylvania are white and the orders that were given to go over and kill Bin Laden were from white people and the people who killed were white.

Tell me when I'm lying ?

So why are white people worried about Muslims killing whites why don't they focus on the fact that white people have killed more whites than Muslims.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.


No rioting. Are you serious ?

America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us why was their an outcry over 9-11 and all those white people getting killed in Twin Towers. There were more white people killed white people that year than any Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
Click to expand...

Thats because there was a misdirected war which is always more violent than a riot.


----------



## Asclepias

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
Click to expand...

He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
Click to expand...


Common sense would suggest the Poster was referring to everyday Americans


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Non Response of a Racist Bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh ?
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The response had nothing to do with Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you mention race ?
> 
> You wrote
> 
> "_If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?_"
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened with 9-11 with attacks on the Twin Towers, the Pentagon, with that plane going down in Pennsylvania was a attack on the ENTIRE COUNTRY.   Get it? Of course not; you don’t have the intelligence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most of the people in Twin Towers, the pentagon and Pennsylvania are white and the orders that were given to go over and kill Bin Laden were from white people and the people who killed were white.
> 
> Tell me when I'm lying ?
> 
> So why are white people worried about Muslims killing whites why don't they focus on the fact that white people have killed more whites than Muslims.
Click to expand...


So what if they were White? What happened was considered a NATIONAL tragedy. They hit key targets. Get it? Of course not


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Asclepias said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
Click to expand...


So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Asclepias

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
Click to expand...

You dont have to believe me. Go read their mission statement. 

No it means BLM is against cops killing Black people.

You still seem to be in a fog. I hope this post clarifies it for you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Asclepias said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to believe me. Go read their mission statement.
> 
> No it means BLM is against cops killing Black people.
> 
> You still seem to be in a fog. I hope this post clarifies it for you.
Click to expand...


Not in a “ fog.” You would think the BLM movement would refer to ALL Black Lives.  Not ONE word about Black on Black Violence.


----------



## Asclepias

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to believe me. Go read their mission statement.
> 
> No it means BLM is against cops killing Black people.
> 
> You still seem to be in a fog. I hope this post clarifies it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in a “ fog.” You would think the BLM movement would refer to ALL Black Lives.  Not ONE word about Black on Black Violence.
Click to expand...

Obviously youre in a fog.

Only a retard would think they know what a groups mission should focus on. Thats like claiming groups advocating for breast cancer awareness should be advocating for prostrate cancer awareness.  Groups pick out what is the most important issue to them. They dont ask you for your input.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Asclepias said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to believe me. Go read their mission statement.
> 
> No it means BLM is against cops killing Black people.
> 
> You still seem to be in a fog. I hope this post clarifies it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in a “ fog.” You would think the BLM movement would refer to ALL Black Lives.  Not ONE word about Black on Black Violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously youre in a fog.
> 
> Only a retard would think they know what a groups mission should focus on. Thats like claiming groups advocating for breast cancer awareness should be advocating for prostrate cancer awareness.  Groups pick out what is the most important issue to them. They dont ask you for your input.
Click to expand...


  Only a retard would make the above statement. Breast Cancer is different then Prostrate Cancer so of course the focus is different.  One would think that BLM would refer to all blacks; NOT just the ones killed by Cops


----------



## Asclepias

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to believe me. Go read their mission statement.
> 
> No it means BLM is against cops killing Black people.
> 
> You still seem to be in a fog. I hope this post clarifies it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in a “ fog.” You would think the BLM movement would refer to ALL Black Lives.  Not ONE word about Black on Black Violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously youre in a fog.
> 
> Only a retard would think they know what a groups mission should focus on. Thats like claiming groups advocating for breast cancer awareness should be advocating for prostrate cancer awareness.  Groups pick out what is the most important issue to them. They dont ask you for your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a retard would make the above statement. Breast Cancer is different then Prostrate Cancer so of course the focus is different.  One would think that BLM would refer to all blacks; NOT just the ones killed by Cops
Click to expand...

Cancer is cancer. Only an idiot would miss that.  BLM was started because of vigilantes and later grew to include cops killing Black people. Wake up and educate yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> So what if they were White? What happened was considered a NATIONAL tragedy. They hit key targets. Get it? Of course not


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Asclepias said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to believe me. Go read their mission statement.
> 
> No it means BLM is against cops killing Black people.
> 
> You still seem to be in a fog. I hope this post clarifies it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in a “ fog.” You would think the BLM movement would refer to ALL Black Lives.  Not ONE word about Black on Black Violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously youre in a fog.
> 
> Only a retard would think they know what a groups mission should focus on. Thats like claiming groups advocating for breast cancer awareness should be advocating for prostrate cancer awareness.  Groups pick out what is the most important issue to them. They dont ask you for your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a retard would make the above statement. Breast Cancer is different then Prostrate Cancer so of course the focus is different.  One would think that BLM would refer to all blacks; NOT just the ones killed by Cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cancer is cancer. Only an idiot would miss that.  BLM was started because of vigilantes and later grew to include cops killing Black people. Wake up and educate yourself.
Click to expand...


You’re right. Cancer is Cancer.  Only a idiot would miss that. Therefore, blacks should not only condemn bad Cops but those Blacks who murder other Blacks .
  I guess they’re not capable of doing two things at The same time.


----------



## Paul Essien

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re right. Cancer is Cancer.  Only a idiot would miss that. Therefore, blacks should not only condemn bad Cops but those Blacks who murder other Blacks .
> I guess they’re not capable of doing two things at The same time.


Are more black people killed by black people than the cops ?

*YES*

You're correct

But guess what ?

That would have been correct 100 years ago

But would have that fact justified black people getting lynched and hung by the Klan ?

End of the day. You are just trying to deflect away from what white people do.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right. Cancer is Cancer.  Only a idiot would miss that. Therefore, blacks should not only condemn bad Cops but those Blacks who murder other Blacks .
> I guess they’re not capable of doing two things at The same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Are more black people killed by black people than the cops ?
> 
> *YES*
> 
> You're correct
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> That would have been correct 100 years ago
> 
> But would have that fact justified black people getting lynched and hung by the Klan ?
> 
> End of the day. You are just trying to deflect away from what white people do.
Click to expand...


At the end of each day you are trying to deflect and make excuses for what Black People do


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
Click to expand...

Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
Click to expand...

What I just described is rioting.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I just described is rioting.
Click to expand...

You seem to be confused. The government sent our troops overseas. Individual citizens did not riot in the streets.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> You seem to be confused. The government sent our troops overseas. Individual citizens did not riot in the streets.


The government sent troops oversea = Rioting


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused. The government sent our troops overseas. Individual citizens did not riot in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> The government sent troops oversea = Rioting
Click to expand...

It wasn’t race related.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused. The government sent our troops overseas. Individual citizens did not riot in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> The government sent troops oversea = Rioting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t race related.
Click to expand...

Says who ?


----------



## basquebromance

Adam M. Zaborowski.‬⁣
⁣
‪He literally fired an actual AK-47 at police after refusing to wear his mask in a convenience store. He shot at the workers too. ‬⁣
⁣
‪He is alive. ‬⁣
⁣
‪Compare that up against: ‬⁣
⁣
‪George Floyd‬⁣
‪Philando Castile‬⁣
‪Breonna Taylor‬⁣
‪Tamir Rice‬⁣
‪Eric Garner‬⁣


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be confused. The government sent our troops overseas. Individual citizens did not riot in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> The government sent troops oversea = Rioting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t race related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who ?
Click to expand...

How was sending troops overseas race related?


----------



## IM2

blastoff said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used a photo of the black women looking stern to make her look cold and unremorseful but got a pic of the white woman crying to make ppl feel bad for her.
> 
> I don't know why she was crying even though she was a white Ukrainian immigrant. I'm pretty sure she knew she could hang a black toddler and then run over 2 other people with her car afterwards and nothing would happen to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people are confused about systematic racism
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the entire lamestream media using that 5-y-o picture of cute little Trayvon Martin in his red t-shirt.  Dat be some black privlidge dare, no wha um sayin’?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trayvon Martin WAS innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your fucked up racist pea brain.
Click to expand...

Racists like you missed the part where the police dispatcher told Zimmerman to not continue his pursuit.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

IM2 said:


> Trayvon Martin WAS innocent.


Trayvon Martin was in a plot designed by his father to get Zimmerman's gun, kill him, and be crowned the leader of the South Florida Bloods. But he fucked-up and reached to the wrong side to grab the gun. Scared the hell out of him, thought there was no gun, and he did not know what to do for a moment - didn't train to immediately go to the other side . . . That gave Zimmerman a chance to pull the gun out. Zimmerman probably thought he shot the other kid, Trayvon's father's girlfriend's kid who was supposedly waiting for Trayvon to return with the SKKKittles. It was such an innocent evening of fun and video games, just needed some skittles and soda.

During the initial/scene investigation the police went to the apartment, and nobody answered. Why would they go there??? Because that is who Zimmerman thought he shot. They may have been "friends" (possibly a part of the plot), but nobody is inclined to reveal that at the trial. A security guard is going to "know" some of the residents, especially the kids who are out and about. Trayvon and "Skittles," look alike.

All of that police action going on, and Trayvon did not return with the Skittles, and the kid didn't go out to find out what the police action was all about??? Seems kind of strange. Police action in my neighborhood - and I am going to check it out - aren't you??? It was described by the media as a nice middle class neighborhood with no crime. It was really a cramped-up apartment complex - I would not live there for more than six months. I'm too good for that kind of shit.

Trayvon's father and girlfriend returned home, and "Skittles" did not tell them that Trayvon did not return from a Skittles run??? Seems kind of odd that they wait until the next morning to call Trayvon, and find out that the police have his phone.

If Trayvon was such a good kid why didn't any of his teachers testify at the trial?







IM2 said:


> Racists like you missed the part where the police dispatcher told Zimmerman to not continue his pursuit.


The police always say that to avoid liability, genius. The reason you cannot figure that out on your own is because you are a pig piece of shit racist Black boy.
Let us know when you come across a situation when the dispatcher tells the unsanctioned witness to pursue a trespasser.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

IM2 said:


> Racists like you missed the part where the police dispatcher told Zimmerman to not continue his pursuit.
> 
> Racists like you missed the part where the police dispatcher told Zimmerman to not continue his pursuit.


So, I am wondering why Zimmerman is obligated to obey the police orders, but guys like George Floyd, and Michael Brown are not? Is there some kind of privilege granted based on civic merit, or something?


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have preference in our society. Your statement is idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that white criminals are more likely to get a job than black men that are clean ?
Click to expand...


how do you explain it?


----------



## Paul Essien

irosie91 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have preference in our society. Your statement is idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that white criminals are more likely to get a job than black men that are clean ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you explain it?
Click to expand...

White supremacy


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have preference in our society. Your statement is idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that white criminals are more likely to get a job than black men that are clean ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you explain it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy
Click to expand...


is that all you have?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have preference in our society. Your statement is idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that white criminals are more likely to get a job than black men that are clean ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you explain it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy
Click to expand...

That's your one and only explanation for anything and everything. If you pass gas during dinner, you blame it on that as well, I'd bet.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I just described is rioting.
Click to expand...


Paul were you drug tested before posting this?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have preference in our society. Your statement is idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that white criminals are more likely to get a job than black men that are clean ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you explain it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy
Click to expand...


or this....drug test?


----------



## squeeze berry

basquebromance said:


> Adam M. Zaborowski.‬⁣
> ⁣
> ‪He literally fired an actual AK-47 at police after refusing to wear his mask in a convenience store. He shot at the workers too. ‬⁣
> ⁣
> ‪He is alive. ‬⁣
> ⁣
> ‪Compare that up against: ‬⁣
> ⁣
> ‪George Floyd‬⁣
> ‪Philando Castile‬⁣
> ‪Breonna Taylor‬⁣
> ‪Tamir Rice‬⁣
> ‪Eric Garner‬⁣



meanwhile joggers commit 90% of inter-racial violence.


----------



## squeeze berry

CrusaderFrank said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I just described is rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul were you drug tested before posting this?
Click to expand...

  is that you Hidin' Biden?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

squeeze berry said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I just described is rioting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul were you drug tested before posting this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that you Hidin' Biden?
Click to expand...


Ya lying dog-faced pony solider


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Paul Essien said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you explain the fact that white criminals are more likely to get a job than black men that are clean ?
> 
> 
> 
> how do you explain it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacy
Click to expand...


I'll bet you meant to claim racism.
Saying it's white supremacy means that the white guy gets the job, because he is inherently endowed with superior abilities. I doubt if a job candidate claimed to be a white supremacist is going to get a job before a black person. If a white person claims he is a white supremacist, there is a really good chance he is not going to be considered. And if it is a qualifying credential, Black people are not going to apply at the business.


----------



## Paul Essien

Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties

This will only be enforced against poor Black people
.




Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them


----------



## squeeze berry

that is what blacks voted for


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them








No, if they tried to do that in the 'hood they would get shot.  Only the folks living in the 'burbs will be affected.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> No, if they tried to do that in the 'hood they would get shot.  Only the folks living in the 'burbs will be affected.
Click to expand...

They don't have to go in the "hood" to switch of the water and power. It's all done remotely


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them



I am not black----were I to throw  a party----SHEEEESH---it would be difficult in my present 
economic status-----but I could try.    I COULD NOT AFFORD TO RENT A DAMN THING-----in fact---I am WHITE  and have never had a manicure or a pedicure or a HAIR WEAVE ----in a shop----no tattoos at hundreds of dollars each either.    What point are you STRUGGLING TO MAKE?


----------



## Paul Essien

irosie91 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not black----were I to throw  a party----SHEEEESH---it would be difficult in my present
> economic status-----but I could try.    I COULD NOT AFFORD TO RENT A DAMN THING-----in fact---I am WHITE  and have never had a manicure or a pedicure or a HAIR WEAVE ----in a shop----no tattoos at hundreds of dollars each either.    What point are you STRUGGLING TO MAKE?
Click to expand...

What are you babbling about ?


----------



## Asclepias

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to believe me. Go read their mission statement.
> 
> No it means BLM is against cops killing Black people.
> 
> You still seem to be in a fog. I hope this post clarifies it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in a “ fog.” You would think the BLM movement would refer to ALL Black Lives.  Not ONE word about Black on Black Violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously youre in a fog.
> 
> Only a retard would think they know what a groups mission should focus on. Thats like claiming groups advocating for breast cancer awareness should be advocating for prostrate cancer awareness.  Groups pick out what is the most important issue to them. They dont ask you for your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a retard would make the above statement. Breast Cancer is different then Prostrate Cancer so of course the focus is different.  One would think that BLM would refer to all blacks; NOT just the ones killed by Cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cancer is cancer. Only an idiot would miss that.  BLM was started because of vigilantes and later grew to include cops killing Black people. Wake up and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right. Cancer is Cancer.  Only a idiot would miss that. Therefore, blacks should not only condemn bad Cops but those Blacks who murder other Blacks .
> I guess they’re not capable of doing two things at The same time.
Click to expand...

Blacks do condemn other Blacks for murdering their own. I call them the Black KKK. You should stop trying to tell an organization what they should or shouldnt protest.  When you start protesting whites killing each other then and only then will you have enough credibility to tell others what to do.


----------



## Asclepias

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
Click to expand...

Thats correct. BLM only pertains to cops and vigilante rentacops. No it doesnt mean Blacks should not care about Blacks being killed by their own. Only someone retarded would think in such a binary fashion.  The point is that they are two different subjects.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
Click to expand...

I do.


----------



## IM2

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin WAS innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was in a plot designed by his father to get Zimmerman's gun, kill him, and be crowned the leader of the South Florida Bloods. But he fucked-up and reached to the wrong side to grab the gun. Scared the hell out of him, thought there was no gun, and he did not know what to do for a moment - didn't train to immediately go to the other side . . . That gave Zimmerman a chance to pull the gun out. Zimmerman probably thought he shot the other kid, Trayvon's father's girlfriend's kid who was supposedly waiting for Trayvon to return with the SKKKittles. It was such an innocent evening of fun and video games, just needed some skittles and soda.
> 
> During the initial/scene investigation the police went to the apartment, and nobody answered. Why would they go there??? Because that is who Zimmerman thought he shot. They may have been "friends" (possibly a part of the plot), but nobody is inclined to reveal that at the trial. A security guard is going to "know" some of the residents, especially the kids who are out and about. Trayvon and "Skittles," look alike.
> 
> All of that police action going on, and Trayvon did not return with the Skittles, and the kid didn't go out to find out what the police action was all about??? Seems kind of strange. Police action in my neighborhood - and I am going to check it out - aren't you??? It was described by the media as a nice middle class neighborhood with no crime. It was really a cramped-up apartment complex - I would not live there for more than six months. I'm too good for that kind of shit.
> 
> Trayvon's father and girlfriend returned home, and "Skittles" did not tell them that Trayvon did not return from a Skittles run??? Seems kind of odd that they wait until the next morning to call Trayvon, and find out that the police have his phone.
> 
> If Trayvon was such a good kid why didn't any of his teachers testify at the trial?
> 
> View attachment 370854
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you missed the part where the police dispatcher told Zimmerman to not continue his pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police always say that to avoid liability, genius. The reason you cannot figure that out on your own is because you are a pig piece of shit racist Black boy.
> Let us know when you come across a situation when the dispatcher tells the unsanctioned witness to pursue a trespasser.
Click to expand...

This is a lie.


----------



## IM2

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you missed the part where the police dispatcher told Zimmerman to not continue his pursuit.
> 
> Racists like you missed the part where the police dispatcher told Zimmerman to not continue his pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am wondering why Zimmerman is obligated to obey the police orders, but guys like George Floyd, and Michael Brown are not? Is there some kind of privilege granted based on civic merit, or something?
Click to expand...

Except they did obey the police. Leave the meth alone.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Asclepias said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. BLM only pertains to cops and vigilante rentacops. No it doesnt mean Blacks should not care about Blacks being killed by their own. Only someone retarded would think in such a binary fashion.  The point is that they are two different subjects.
Click to expand...

 Then the “ Slogan “ should NOT be “ Black Lives Matter”.   Still haven’t addressed why BLACKS and our Politicians have said nothing about this BLACK VIOLENCE and MURDER


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Asclepias said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to believe me. Go read their mission statement.
> 
> No it means BLM is against cops killing Black people.
> 
> You still seem to be in a fog. I hope this post clarifies it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in a “ fog.” You would think the BLM movement would refer to ALL Black Lives.  Not ONE word about Black on Black Violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously youre in a fog.
> 
> Only a retard would think they know what a groups mission should focus on. Thats like claiming groups advocating for breast cancer awareness should be advocating for prostrate cancer awareness.  Groups pick out what is the most important issue to them. They dont ask you for your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a retard would make the above statement. Breast Cancer is different then Prostrate Cancer so of course the focus is different.  One would think that BLM would refer to all blacks; NOT just the ones killed by Cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cancer is cancer. Only an idiot would miss that.  BLM was started because of vigilantes and later grew to include cops killing Black people. Wake up and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right. Cancer is Cancer.  Only a idiot would miss that. Therefore, blacks should not only condemn bad Cops but those Blacks who murder other Blacks .
> I guess they’re not capable of doing two things at The same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks do condemn other Blacks for murdering their own. I call them the Black KKK. You should stop trying to tell an organization what they should or shouldnt protest.  When you start protesting whites killing each other then and only then will you have enough credibility to tell others what to do.
Click to expand...

 
 Another stupid statement. “ Black lives Matter” slogan with the Mortality and Shootings over 100 percent in our major cities and you don’t see the irony in that?   Not surprised.


----------



## Paul Essien

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Then the “ Slogan “ should NOT be “ Black Lives Matter”.   Still haven’t addressed why BLACKS and our Politicians have said nothing about this BLACK VIOLENCE and MURDER


As I have said many times.

Are more black people killed by black people than by the police ?

Yes. You are correct.

But guess what ?

You would have been correct 100 years ago.

But would that justified the lynching and hangings from the Klan ?

No. You wouldn't have took that argument seriously 100 years ago. Nor do we take that argument seriously 100 years later. And by the way more black people were killed by the police in 2015 than were killed by the police in 1892

Secondly how does a black person killing black person affect white people ?

Without being a mind reader I'm pretty confident in saying that you don't give a sh*t about black on black violence. Yet your up here posting about giving this fake concern like you care.

But if I'm wrong and this pains you so much (_After all your doing enough posting about it)_ then tell everyone in USMB what you are doing about it.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the “ Slogan “ should NOT be “ Black Lives Matter”.   Still haven’t addressed why BLACKS and our Politicians have said nothing about this BLACK VIOLENCE and MURDER
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said many times.
> 
> Are more black people killed by black people than by the police ?
> 
> Yes. You are correct.
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> You would have been correct 100 years ago.
> 
> But would that justified the lynching and hangings from the Klan ?
> Deflec
> No. You wouldn't have took that argument seriously 100 years ago. Nor do we take that argument seriously 100 years later. And by the way more black people were killed by the police in 2015 than were killed by the police in 1892
> 
> Secondly how does a black person killing black person affect white people ?
> 
> Without being a mind reader I'm pretty confident in saying that you don't give a sh*t about black on black violence. Yet your up here posting about giving this fake concern like you care.
> 
> But if I'm wrong and this pains you so much (_After all your doing enough posting about it)_ then tell everyone in USMB what you are doing about it.
Click to expand...


What I’m doing about it? Tell us first what YOU are doing about Blacks killing Blacks. Seriously, if that doesn’t matter to the Black Community why should anybody else care?
   Tell us please what our “ Black Leaders” Have said and done.  
 Wait.... I know! They have banned the Movie “ Kindergarten Cop” because Arnold S.  appear as a good role model.


----------



## Paul Essien

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What I’m doing about it? Tell us first what YOU are doing about Blacks killing Blacks.


I'm not the one who is posting about it. You are.

So obviously this upsets you. So all I'm asking is what are you doing about it ?

Also your argument *makes the worth of black life conditional.* Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter

Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional. When a white man goes into a kids school like Sandy Hook and shoots and kills and white kids no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Seriously, if that doesn’t matter to the Black Community why should anybody else care?


So if you don't care about it then why are you talking about it. Or do you always talk about things you don't care about ?



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Tell us please what our “ Black Leaders” Have said and done.


There is plenty being done about black-on-black crime, like by the Nation of Islam, but the white press is not particularly interested in reporting that either.

There is no shortage of blk ppl and groups in the cities working day in and day out to address the crime problem. The same is true in every major city in the country: Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which white people like you knows almost nothing.

The media doesn’t cover it — it’s not as sexy as a drive-by or mass shooting at a house party — but it’s happening every day.

Look at what Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church are doing. The same people who call out white racism and police misconduct are the ones who do the community self-help work about which the right is so animated.

As I said, even during segregation there were more blacks killed by other blacks than by whites or by cops generally, because people are more likely to be killed by people whom they live around.

The final point is: average street crime and violence is punished by the system (and no one defends it or says it's OK), while violence by agents of the state often isn't punished and millions seek to rationalize it. Ignoring these things so as to continue to push a "blame black people" ideology.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I’m doing about it? Tell us first what YOU are doing about Blacks killing Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is posting about it. You are.
> 
> So obviously this upsets you. So all I'm asking is what are you doing about it ?
> 
> Also your argument *makes the worth of black life conditional.* Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter
> 
> Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional. When a white man goes into a kids school like Sandy Hook and shoots and kills and white kids no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if that doesn’t matter to the Black Community why should anybody else care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don't care about it then why are you talking about it. Or do you always talk about things you don't care about ?
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what our “ Black Leaders” Have said and done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty being done about black-on-black crime, like by the Nation of Islam, but the white press is not particularly interested in reporting that either.
> 
> There is no shortage of blk ppl and groups in the cities working day in and day out to address the crime problem. The same is true in every major city in the country: Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which white people like you knows almost nothing.
> 
> The media doesn’t cover it — it’s not as sexy as a drive-by or mass shooting at a house party — but it’s happening every day.
> 
> Look at what Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church are doing. The same people who call out white racism and police misconduct are the ones who do the community self-help work about which the right is so animated.
> 
> As I said, even during segregation there were more blacks killed by other blacks than by whites or by cops generally, because people are more likely to be killed by people whom they live around.
> 
> The final point is: average street crime and violence is punished by the system (and no one defends it or says it's OK), while violence by agents of the state often isn't punished and millions seek to rationalize it. Ignoring these things so as to continue to push a "blame black people" ideology.
Click to expand...


Yes, I do blame “ black people” for “ black on Black “ Violence.   Black leaders and “Community Self Help Groups?” Instead of total condemnation?  Nothing about kids bing literally killed while sleeping in their beds? OK with me.


----------



## Paul Essien

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Yes, I do blame “ black people” for “ black on Black “ Violence.   Black leaders and “Community Self Help Groups?” Instead of total condemnation?  Nothing about kids bing literally killed while sleeping in their beds? OK with me.


Dude. You are just repeating what you have wrote. Let's move it on.

So if this is a major worry and concern for you. So what are you doing to solve it ?

And what are you doing to solve the fact that most white people are killed by white ? Where are the white leaders to condemn ?

I could spend all day and night pointing out the crimes of whites




































You have more than enough sicko's and criminal in the white race than to be worrying about the sicko's and criminals in the black people.

I know there are black criminals but the root of the  black criminality is largely economic at source. You talk like black people want to get in trouble, want to do a 5 to 10 in Shawshank.

The search for the perfect victim is as impossible. Everyone EVEN YOU has done or said things in your life that you are not proud of.

I have. 

I'm pretty sure IM2 - Asclepias MizMolly - Correll - Meathead Andylusion - westwall - squeeze berry have done some dark shit in their lives or said things that they ain't proud of

No one is perfect dude.


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not black----were I to throw  a party----SHEEEESH---it would be difficult in my present
> economic status-----but I could try.    I COULD NOT AFFORD TO RENT A DAMN THING-----in fact---I am WHITE  and have never had a manicure or a pedicure or a HAIR WEAVE ----in a shop----no tattoos at hundreds of dollars each either.    What point are you STRUGGLING TO MAKE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about ?
Click to expand...




irosie91 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not black----were I to throw  a party----SHEEEESH---it would be difficult in my present
> economic status-----but I could try.    I COULD NOT AFFORD TO RENT A DAMN THING-----in fact---I am WHITE  and have never had a manicure or a pedicure or a HAIR WEAVE ----in a shop----no tattoos at hundreds of dollars each either.    What point are you STRUGGLING TO MAKE?
Click to expand...


I was responding to your idiotic allegation that  "EVERYTHING IS EASY FOR HONKEYS"    I would not credit you with inventing the idea ----I read about it way back circa 1970 when I read the scribblings of
black "intellectuals"  like Edridge Cleaver.    One jerk wrote-    {approx}  'the only worry a white man has is whether to have ham or bacon with his eggs each morning'


Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do blame “ black people” for “ black on Black “ Violence.   Black leaders and “Community Self Help Groups?” Instead of total condemnation?  Nothing about kids bing literally killed while sleeping in their beds? OK with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are just repeating what you have wrote. Let's move it on.
> 
> So if this is a major worry and concern for you. So what are you doing to solve it ?
> 
> And what are you doing to solve the fact that most white people are killed by white ? Where are the white leaders to condemn ?
> 
> I could spend all day and night pointing out the crimes of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough sicko's and criminal in the white race than to be worrying about the sicko's and criminals in the black people.
> 
> I know there are black criminals but the root of the  black criminality is largely economic at source. You talk like black people want to get in trouble, want to do a 5 to 10 in Shawshank.
> 
> The search for the perfect victim is as impossible. Everyone EVEN YOU has done or said things in your life that you are not proud of.
> 
> I have.
> 
> I'm pretty sure IM2 - Asclepias MizMolly - Correll - Meathead Andylusion - westwall - squeeze berry have done some dark shit in their lives or said things that they ain't proud of
> 
> No one is perfect dude.
Click to expand...


Paul ----are you TRYING to be stupid?   your comments do not make sense-----


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do blame “ black people” for “ black on Black “ Violence.   Black leaders and “Community Self Help Groups?” Instead of total condemnation?  Nothing about kids bing literally killed while sleeping in their beds? OK with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are just repeating what you have wrote. Let's move it on.
> 
> So if this is a major worry and concern for you. So what are you doing to solve it ?
> 
> And what are you doing to solve the fact that most white people are killed by white ? Where are the white leaders to condemn ?
> 
> I could spend all day and night pointing out the crimes of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough sicko's and criminal in the white race than to be worrying about the sicko's and criminals in the black people.
> 
> I know there are black criminals but the root of the  black criminality is largely economic at source. You talk like black people want to get in trouble, want to do a 5 to 10 in Shawshank.
> 
> The search for the perfect victim is as impossible. Everyone EVEN YOU has done or said things in your life that you are not proud of.
> 
> I have.
> 
> I'm pretty sure IM2 - Asclepias MizMolly - Correll - Meathead Andylusion - westwall - squeeze berry have done some dark shit in their lives or said things that they ain't proud of
> 
> No one is perfect dude.
Click to expand...




the primary drive of crime is not economics but the breakdown of the family.

both for white and black crime i support pro-family polices. 


the idea is a single breadwinner, probably the father, and a stay at home mom to take care of the children. 


we make that the norm and crime drops across the board.


----------



## MisterBeale

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> No, if they tried to do that in the 'hood they would get shot.  Only the folks living in the 'burbs will be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to go in the "hood" to switch of the water and power. It's all done remotely
Click to expand...

Power yes, but water?  In most cities, they have to get pretty near to the actual building to shut specific water down to a particular building, otherwise, they would shut water down to whole city blocks.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> No, if they tried to do that in the 'hood they would get shot.  Only the folks living in the 'burbs will be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to go in the "hood" to switch of the water and power. It's all done remotely
Click to expand...






Not for individual homes.  That has to be done at the house.  They only have the ability to knock whole grids off remotely.


----------



## westwall

MisterBeale said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> No, if they tried to do that in the 'hood they would get shot.  Only the folks living in the 'burbs will be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to go in the "hood" to switch of the water and power. It's all done remotely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Power yes, but water?  In most cities, they have to get pretty near to the actual building to shut specific water down to a particular building, otherwise, they would shut water down to whole city blocks.
Click to expand...







That's true for electric


MisterBeale said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> No, if they tried to do that in the 'hood they would get shot.  Only the folks living in the 'burbs will be affected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to go in the "hood" to switch of the water and power. It's all done remotely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Power yes, but water?  In most cities, they have to get pretty near to the actual building to shut specific water down to a particular building, otherwise, they would shut water down to whole city blocks.
Click to expand...






That's true for electricity too.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them


Lol ok. Just dream shit up to justify your hate.
Dumbfuck


----------



## MisterBeale

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok. Just dream shit up to justify your hate.
> Dumbfuck
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't see how this is a racial thing.

There are plenty of very rich black comedians, actors and rappers in pedowood.  They can afford to throw parties and rent amenities as well.

Not sure how this is a white supremacy thing more than it is a rich people thing. . .


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> And what are you doing to solve the fact that most white people are killed by white ? Where are the white leaders to condemn ?
> 
> I could spend all day and night pointing out the crimes of whites


You obviously have no grasp of mathematic formulas such as ratio.

We know why bro.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

IM2 said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was in a plot designed by his father to get Zimmerman's gun, kill him, and be crowned the leader of the South Florida Bloods. .  . Seems kind of odd that they wait until the next morning to call Trayvon, and find out that the police have his phone.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie.
Click to expand...

What was the reason why they were not worried about Trayvon not returning home that night???
Yeah, only white people have the ability to conjure up a plan to steal someone's gun. No way a black gangsta and his wanna-be kid could do it - Black people are just not that smart.





IM2 said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am wondering why Zimmerman is obligated to obey the police orders, but guys like George Floyd, and Michael Brown are not? Is there some kind of privilege granted based on civic merit, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Except they did obey the police. Leave the meth alone.
Click to expand...

That is a lie. Leave the meth alone.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Paul Essien said:


> Secondly how does a black person killing black person affect white people ? Without being a mind reader I'm pretty confident in saying that you don't give a sh*t about black on black violence. Yet your up here posting about giving this fake concern like you care.


*Black on Black crime affects white people, because Black people are disregarding it in a biased effort to condemn white police officers who have to deal with the overwhelming population of criminal and disorderly Black people that Black on Black crime germinates; and then condemning the rest of the white people for not doing enough to save the Black gangsta types who allow themselves to get into the precarious situations with police.*

Black on Black crime allows Black gangstas to populate, and believe that they can "run" their neighborhoods as they believe is necessary, and that includes disregarding "the talk" that their parents supposedly give them.



Paul Essien said:


> But if I'm wrong and this pains you so much (_After all your doing enough posting about it)_ then tell everyone in USMB what you are doing about it.


I am trying to inform Black people of the opportunity to get rid of white police in their communities by providing black people a more reliable governing system than the system that was designed by slave-owning white supremacists, 200 years ago when blood-letting was still an acceptable form of medicine; but like you, black people are too stupid to accept it, because you are hoping that some black person will figure out how to oppress white people by exercising the government that oppressed Black people that was designed by the white supremacists, and that white people will accept the oppression, because it is the just thing to do, and crawl into their holes and let Black people run things - even though Black people cannot subdue Black on Black crime on their own.

It is hilarious. Absolutely hilarious what Black people are hoping will happen.




​


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do blame “ black people” for “ black on Black “ Violence.   Black leaders and “Community Self Help Groups?” Instead of total condemnation?  Nothing about kids bing literally killed while sleeping in their beds? OK with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are just repeating what you have wrote. Let's move it on.
> 
> So if this is a major worry and concern for you. So what are you doing to solve it ?
> 
> And what are you doing to solve the fact that most white people are killed by white ? Where are the white leaders to condemn ?
> 
> I could spend all day and night pointing out the crimes of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough sicko's and criminal in the white race than to be worrying about the sicko's and criminals in the black people.
> 
> I know there are black criminals but the root of the  black criminality is largely economic at source. You talk like black people want to get in trouble, want to do a 5 to 10 in Shawshank.
> 
> The search for the perfect victim is as impossible. Everyone EVEN YOU has done or said things in your life that you are not proud of.
> 
> I have.
> 
> I'm pretty sure IM2 - Asclepias MizMolly - Correll - Meathead Andylusion - westwall - squeeze berry have done some dark shit in their lives or said things that they ain't proud of
> 
> No one is perfect dude.
Click to expand...

No doubt. Whites here and in most of America need to drop their silly beliefs about others and start cleaning up their own houses. Whites elected a crook as a leader then sit in here lecturing us about black crime. Horace Seldon said it best:

_*“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”*
_


----------



## IM2

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trayvon Martin was in a plot designed by his father to get Zimmerman's gun, kill him, and be crowned the leader of the South Florida Bloods. .  . Seems kind of odd that they wait until the next morning to call Trayvon, and find out that the police have his phone.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the reason why they were not worried about Trayvon not returning home that night???
> Yeah, only white people have the ability to conjure up a plan to steal someone's gun. No way a black gangsta and his wanna-be kid could do it - Black people are just not that smart.View attachment 372277
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am wondering why Zimmerman is obligated to obey the police orders, but guys like George Floyd, and Michael Brown are not? Is there some kind of privilege granted based on civic merit, or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they did obey the police. Leave the meth alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a lie. Leave the meth alone.
Click to expand...

Everything you've said here is wrong. That's the way it is. Your upcoming repetition of racist trash is expected, so as you do that for the rest of your life, I'm going to laugh at the fact that I have got you figured out.


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I’m doing about it? Tell us first what YOU are doing about Blacks killing Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is posting about it. You are.
> 
> So obviously this upsets you. So all I'm asking is what are you doing about it ?
> 
> Also your argument *makes the worth of black life conditional.* Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter
> 
> Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional. When a white man goes into a kids school like Sandy Hook and shoots and kills and white kids no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if that doesn’t matter to the Black Community why should anybody else care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don't care about it then why are you talking about it. Or do you always talk about things you don't care about ?
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what our “ Black Leaders” Have said and done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty being done about black-on-black crime, like by the Nation of Islam, but the white press is not particularly interested in reporting that either.
> 
> There is no shortage of blk ppl and groups in the cities working day in and day out to address the crime problem. The same is true in every major city in the country: Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which white people like you knows almost nothing.
> 
> The media doesn’t cover it — it’s not as sexy as a drive-by or mass shooting at a house party — but it’s happening every day.
> 
> Look at what Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church are doing. The same people who call out white racism and police misconduct are the ones who do the community self-help work about which the right is so animated.
> 
> As I said, even during segregation there were more blacks killed by other blacks than by whites or by cops generally, because people are more likely to be killed by people whom they live around.
> 
> The final point is: average street crime and violence is punished by the system (and no one defends it or says it's OK), while violence by agents of the state often isn't punished and millions seek to rationalize it. Ignoring these things so as to continue to push a "blame black people" ideology.
Click to expand...


black violence is very expensive on white taxes and on salaries for hospital employees and for ambulances.     I was paid to pronounce young black males killed by other black males   BRAIN DEAD.     What a waste of LIFE and a waste of money.     ALL IS VANITY  ---is a translation from King Solomon who actually said something ------that could be translated as   
   "IT'S ALL A BUNCH OF GARBAGE"

                      "agents of the state"???


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

IM2 said:


> Everything you've said here is wrong. That's the way it is. Your upcoming repetition of racist trash is expected, so as you do that for the rest of your life, I'm going to laugh at the fact that I have got you figured out.


OOOOHHHH you are so smart - I cannot compete.

And now, you are talking about, Reality - that is so cool. So philosophical!

Only Black people know reality.



> What was the reason why they were not worried about Trayvon not returning home that night???


You can't even try to answer that question, can you???


----------



## IM2

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly how does a black person killing black person affect white people ? Without being a mind reader I'm pretty confident in saying that you don't give a sh*t about black on black violence. Yet your up here posting about giving this fake concern like you care.
> 
> 
> 
> *Black on Black crime affects white people, because Black people are disregarding it in a biased effort to condemn white police officers who have to deal with the overwhelming population of criminal and disorderly Black people that Black on Black crime germinates; and then condemning the rest of the white people for not doing enough to save the Black gangsta types who allow themselves to get into the precarious situations with police.*
> 
> Black on Black crime allows Black gangstas to populate, and believe that they can "run" their neighborhoods as they believe is necessary, and that includes disregarding "the talk" that their parents supposedly give them.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if I'm wrong and this pains you so much (_After all your doing enough posting about it)_ then tell everyone in USMB what you are doing about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to inform Black people of the opportunity to get rid of white police in their communities by providing black people a more reliable governing system than the system that was designed by slave-owning white supremacists, 200 years ago when blood-letting was still an acceptable form of medicine; but like you, black people are too stupid to accept it, because you are hoping that some black person will figure out how to oppress white people by exercising the government that oppressed Black people that was designed by the white supremacists, and that white people will accept the oppression, because it is the just thing to do, and crawl into their holes and let Black people run things - even though Black people cannot subdue Black on Black crime on their own.
> 
> It is hilarious. Absolutely hilarious what Black people are hoping will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


_*“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”*
_
Whites commit  the most crime and have done so since 7-4-1776. Apparently whites are too stupid to figure out a way to stop it. All they can do is use the excuse of per capita and even when they do that, the number is low. So the next time I go to the store I am going to buy 100 dollars worth of groceries and pay the cashier 20 dollars.


----------



## irosie91

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> OOOOHHHH
> 
> Reality - that is so cool.
> 
> Only Black people know reality.



reality?       is there STILL reality out there?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do blame “ black people” for “ black on Black “ Violence.   Black leaders and “Community Self Help Groups?” Instead of total condemnation?  Nothing about kids bing literally killed while sleeping in their beds? OK with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are just repeating what you have wrote. Let's move it on.
> 
> So if this is a major worry and concern for you. So what are you doing to solve it ?
> 
> And what are you doing to solve the fact that most white people are killed by white ? Where are the white leaders to condemn ?
> 
> I could spend all day and night pointing out the crimes of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough sicko's and criminal in the white race than to be worrying about the sicko's and criminals in the black people.
> 
> I know there are black criminals but the root of the  black criminality is largely economic at source. You talk like black people want to get in trouble, want to do a 5 to 10 in Shawshank.
> 
> The search for the perfect victim is as impossible. Everyone EVEN YOU has done or said things in your life that you are not proud of.
> 
> I have.
> 
> I'm pretty sure IM2 - Asclepias MizMolly - Correll - Meathead Andylusion - westwall - squeeze berry have done some dark shit in their lives or said things that they ain't proud of
> 
> No one is perfect dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt. Whites here and in most of America need to drop their silly beliefs about others and start cleaning up their own houses. Whites elected a crook as a leader then sit in here lecturing us about black crime. Horace Seldon said it best:
> 
> _*“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”*_
Click to expand...






"Whites"  the resident racist has spewed forth his dogma.  All hail the racist.


----------



## IM2

irosie91 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I’m doing about it? Tell us first what YOU are doing about Blacks killing Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is posting about it. You are.
> 
> So obviously this upsets you. So all I'm asking is what are you doing about it ?
> 
> Also your argument *makes the worth of black life conditional.* Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter
> 
> Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional. When a white man goes into a kids school like Sandy Hook and shoots and kills and white kids no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if that doesn’t matter to the Black Community why should anybody else care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don't care about it then why are you talking about it. Or do you always talk about things you don't care about ?
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what our “ Black Leaders” Have said and done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty being done about black-on-black crime, like by the Nation of Islam, but the white press is not particularly interested in reporting that either.
> 
> There is no shortage of blk ppl and groups in the cities working day in and day out to address the crime problem. The same is true in every major city in the country: Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which white people like you knows almost nothing.
> 
> The media doesn’t cover it — it’s not as sexy as a drive-by or mass shooting at a house party — but it’s happening every day.
> 
> Look at what Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church are doing. The same people who call out white racism and police misconduct are the ones who do the community self-help work about which the right is so animated.
> 
> As I said, even during segregation there were more blacks killed by other blacks than by whites or by cops generally, because people are more likely to be killed by people whom they live around.
> 
> The final point is: average street crime and violence is punished by the system (and no one defends it or says it's OK), while violence by agents of the state often isn't punished and millions seek to rationalize it. Ignoring these things so as to continue to push a "blame black people" ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> black violence is very expensive on white taxes and on salaries for hospital employees and for ambulances.     I was paid to pronounce young black males killed by other black males   BRAIN DEAD.     What a waste of LIFE and a waste of money.     ALL IS VANITY  ---is a translation from King Solomon who actually said something ------that could be translated as
> "IT'S ALL A BUNCH OF GARBAGE"
> 
> "agents of the state"???
Click to expand...

But whites commit more crime. And you worked in the inner city. What about the suburban  white male or female  who dies from a drug overdose or drunk driving because of drugs or alcohol purchased from whites? Your racism has made you stupid.

_“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”
_


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do blame “ black people” for “ black on Black “ Violence.   Black leaders and “Community Self Help Groups?” Instead of total condemnation?  Nothing about kids bing literally killed while sleeping in their beds? OK with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are just repeating what you have wrote. Let's move it on.
> 
> So if this is a major worry and concern for you. So what are you doing to solve it ?
> 
> And what are you doing to solve the fact that most white people are killed by white ? Where are the white leaders to condemn ?
> 
> I could spend all day and night pointing out the crimes of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough sicko's and criminal in the white race than to be worrying about the sicko's and criminals in the black people.
> 
> I know there are black criminals but the root of the  black criminality is largely economic at source. You talk like black people want to get in trouble, want to do a 5 to 10 in Shawshank.
> 
> The search for the perfect victim is as impossible. Everyone EVEN YOU has done or said things in your life that you are not proud of.
> 
> I have.
> 
> I'm pretty sure IM2 - Asclepias MizMolly - Correll - Meathead Andylusion - westwall - squeeze berry have done some dark shit in their lives or said things that they ain't proud of
> 
> No one is perfect dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt. Whites here and in most of America need to drop their silly beliefs about others and start cleaning up their own houses. Whites elected a crook as a leader then sit in here lecturing us about black crime. Horace Seldon said it best:
> 
> _*“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Whites"  the resident racist has spewed forth his dogma.  All hail the racist.
Click to expand...

Your racism precedes you. Whites did get trump elected. Horace Seldon is white.

_“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”_


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do blame “ black people” for “ black on Black “ Violence.   Black leaders and “Community Self Help Groups?” Instead of total condemnation?  Nothing about kids bing literally killed while sleeping in their beds? OK with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are just repeating what you have wrote. Let's move it on.
> 
> So if this is a major worry and concern for you. So what are you doing to solve it ?
> 
> And what are you doing to solve the fact that most white people are killed by white ? Where are the white leaders to condemn ?
> 
> I could spend all day and night pointing out the crimes of whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more than enough sicko's and criminal in the white race than to be worrying about the sicko's and criminals in the black people.
> 
> I know there are black criminals but the root of the  black criminality is largely economic at source. You talk like black people want to get in trouble, want to do a 5 to 10 in Shawshank.
> 
> The search for the perfect victim is as impossible. Everyone EVEN YOU has done or said things in your life that you are not proud of.
> 
> I have.
> 
> I'm pretty sure IM2 - Asclepias MizMolly - Correll - Meathead Andylusion - westwall - squeeze berry have done some dark shit in their lives or said things that they ain't proud of
> 
> No one is perfect dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt. Whites here and in most of America need to drop their silly beliefs about others and start cleaning up their own houses. Whites elected a crook as a leader then sit in here lecturing us about black crime. Horace Seldon said it best:
> 
> _*“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Whites"  the resident racist has spewed forth his dogma.  All hail the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your racism precedes you. Horace Seldon is white.
> 
> _“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”_
Click to expand...






I'm talking about YOU.  Everything you say is preceded by "whites".

That makes you racist.


----------



## irosie91

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I’m doing about it? Tell us first what YOU are doing about Blacks killing Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is posting about it. You are.
> 
> So obviously this upsets you. So all I'm asking is what are you doing about it ?
> 
> Also your argument *makes the worth of black life conditional.* Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter
> 
> Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional. When a white man goes into a kids school like Sandy Hook and shoots and kills and white kids no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if that doesn’t matter to the Black Community why should anybody else care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don't care about it then why are you talking about it. Or do you always talk about things you don't care about ?
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what our “ Black Leaders” Have said and done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty being done about black-on-black crime, like by the Nation of Islam, but the white press is not particularly interested in reporting that either.
> 
> There is no shortage of blk ppl and groups in the cities working day in and day out to address the crime problem. The same is true in every major city in the country: Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which white people like you knows almost nothing.
> 
> The media doesn’t cover it — it’s not as sexy as a drive-by or mass shooting at a house party — but it’s happening every day.
> 
> Look at what Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church are doing. The same people who call out white racism and police misconduct are the ones who do the community self-help work about which the right is so animated.
> 
> As I said, even during segregation there were more blacks killed by other blacks than by whites or by cops generally, because people are more likely to be killed by people whom they live around.
> 
> The final point is: average street crime and violence is punished by the system (and no one defends it or says it's OK), while violence by agents of the state often isn't punished and millions seek to rationalize it. Ignoring these things so as to continue to push a "blame black people" ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> black violence is very expensive on white taxes and on salaries for hospital employees and for ambulances.     I was paid to pronounce young black males killed by other black males   BRAIN DEAD.     What a waste of LIFE and a waste of money.     ALL IS VANITY  ---is a translation from King Solomon who actually said something ------that could be translated as
> "IT'S ALL A BUNCH OF GARBAGE"
> 
> "agents of the state"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But whites commit more crime. And you worked in the inner city. What about the suburban  white male or female  who dies from a drug overdose or drunk driving because of drugs or alcohol purchased from whites? Your racism has made you stupid.
> 
> _“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”_
Click to expand...


white commit more crime??     where do whites commit "more crime"  per capita?    Did you graduate grammar school?      Did you ever read a journal in any field of 
science?     Can you manage to define your terms.   
I worked in an inner city hospital.   The CRIME I saw there consisted of BULLET TO THE HEAD from the local catchment area which was culturally diverse depending upon in which direction one walked..    Other  crimes consisted of rapes  with head trauma and sometimes 
bullet trauma.    Your first step could be---DEFINE CRIME.    There was a time that suicide was deemed a crime in various states.   I believe that there is no state that still criminalizes suicide


----------



## Asclepias

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. BLM only pertains to cops and vigilante rentacops. No it doesnt mean Blacks should not care about Blacks being killed by their own. Only someone retarded would think in such a binary fashion.  The point is that they are two different subjects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then the “ Slogan “ should NOT be “ Black Lives Matter”.   Still haven’t addressed why BLACKS and our Politicians have said nothing about this BLACK VIOLENCE and MURDER
Click to expand...

No one asked your opinion of what the slogan should be. Its going to be what they want it to be.  Just because you are ignorant of what Blacks say about Black on Black violence doesnt mean we havent said anything.


----------



## Asclepias

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to believe me. Go read their mission statement.
> 
> No it means BLM is against cops killing Black people.
> 
> You still seem to be in a fog. I hope this post clarifies it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in a “ fog.” You would think the BLM movement would refer to ALL Black Lives.  Not ONE word about Black on Black Violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously youre in a fog.
> 
> Only a retard would think they know what a groups mission should focus on. Thats like claiming groups advocating for breast cancer awareness should be advocating for prostrate cancer awareness.  Groups pick out what is the most important issue to them. They dont ask you for your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a retard would make the above statement. Breast Cancer is different then Prostrate Cancer so of course the focus is different.  One would think that BLM would refer to all blacks; NOT just the ones killed by Cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cancer is cancer. Only an idiot would miss that.  BLM was started because of vigilantes and later grew to include cops killing Black people. Wake up and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right. Cancer is Cancer.  Only a idiot would miss that. Therefore, blacks should not only condemn bad Cops but those Blacks who murder other Blacks .
> I guess they’re not capable of doing two things at The same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks do condemn other Blacks for murdering their own. I call them the Black KKK. You should stop trying to tell an organization what they should or shouldnt protest.  When you start protesting whites killing each other then and only then will you have enough credibility to tell others what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid statement. “ Black lives Matter” slogan with the Mortality and Shootings over 100 percent in our major cities and you don’t see the irony in that?   Not surprised.
Click to expand...

Only whites that lack knowledge of the Black lexicon see irony in that. Blame that on your paleness. Dont suppose we talk like whites do and give the same meanings to every word.  Be intelligent enough to clarify. We are not going to conform for you so you will need to find out.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I’m doing about it? Tell us first what YOU are doing about Blacks killing Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is posting about it. You are.
> 
> So obviously this upsets you. So all I'm asking is what are you doing about it ?
> 
> Also your argument *makes the worth of black life conditional.* Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter
> 
> Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional. When a white man goes into a kids school like Sandy Hook and shoots and kills and white kids no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if that doesn’t matter to the Black Community why should anybody else care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don't care about it then why are you talking about it. Or do you always talk about things you don't care about ?
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what our “ Black Leaders” Have said and done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty being done about black-on-black crime, like by the Nation of Islam, but the white press is not particularly interested in reporting that either.
> 
> There is no shortage of blk ppl and groups in the cities working day in and day out to address the crime problem. The same is true in every major city in the country: Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which white people like you knows almost nothing.
> 
> The media doesn’t cover it — it’s not as sexy as a drive-by or mass shooting at a house party — but it’s happening every day.
> 
> Look at what Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church are doing. The same people who call out white racism and police misconduct are the ones who do the community self-help work about which the right is so animated.
> 
> As I said, even during segregation there were more blacks killed by other blacks than by whites or by cops generally, because people are more likely to be killed by people whom they live around.
> 
> The final point is: average street crime and violence is punished by the system (and no one defends it or says it's OK), while violence by agents of the state often isn't punished and millions seek to rationalize it. Ignoring these things so as to continue to push a "blame black people" ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> black violence is very expensive on white taxes and on salaries for hospital employees and for ambulances.     I was paid to pronounce young black males killed by other black males   BRAIN DEAD.     What a waste of LIFE and a waste of money.     ALL IS VANITY  ---is a translation from King Solomon who actually said something ------that could be translated as
> "IT'S ALL A BUNCH OF GARBAGE"
> 
> "agents of the state"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But whites commit more crime. And you worked in the inner city. What about the suburban  white male or female  who dies from a drug overdose or drunk driving because of drugs or alcohol purchased from whites? Your racism has made you stupid.
> 
> _“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white commit more crime??     where do whites commit "more crime"  per capita?    Did you graduate grammar school?      Did you ever read a journal in any field of
> science?     Can you manage to define your terms.
> I worked in an inner city hospital.   The CRIME I saw there consisted of BULLET TO THE HEAD from the local catchment area which was culturally diverse depending upon in which direction one walked..    Other  crimes consisted of rapes  with head trauma and sometimes
> bullet trauma.    Your first step could be---DEFINE CRIME.    There was a time that suicide was deemed a crime in various states.   I believe that there is no state that still criminalizes suicide
Click to expand...

Yes whites commit the vast majority of crime. They do it everywhere except in a few categories.  However this is just proof of what I say. Whites cant discuss the issues. They like to change the subject from Blacks telling cops to stop killing and brutalizing them to who commits the most Black on Black crime. Its a sad and dysfunctional dynamic but whites being desperate to avoid the topic pull the same stunt every time BLM is mentioned.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I’m doing about it? Tell us first what YOU are doing about Blacks killing Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is posting about it. You are.
> 
> So obviously this upsets you. So all I'm asking is what are you doing about it ?
> 
> Also your argument *makes the worth of black life conditional.* Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter
> 
> Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional. When a white man goes into a kids school like Sandy Hook and shoots and kills and white kids no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if that doesn’t matter to the Black Community why should anybody else care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don't care about it then why are you talking about it. Or do you always talk about things you don't care about ?
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what our “ Black Leaders” Have said and done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty being done about black-on-black crime, like by the Nation of Islam, but the white press is not particularly interested in reporting that either.
> 
> There is no shortage of blk ppl and groups in the cities working day in and day out to address the crime problem. The same is true in every major city in the country: Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which white people like you knows almost nothing.
> 
> The media doesn’t cover it — it’s not as sexy as a drive-by or mass shooting at a house party — but it’s happening every day.
> 
> Look at what Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church are doing. The same people who call out white racism and police misconduct are the ones who do the community self-help work about which the right is so animated.
> 
> As I said, even during segregation there were more blacks killed by other blacks than by whites or by cops generally, because people are more likely to be killed by people whom they live around.
> 
> The final point is: average street crime and violence is punished by the system (and no one defends it or says it's OK), while violence by agents of the state often isn't punished and millions seek to rationalize it. Ignoring these things so as to continue to push a "blame black people" ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> black violence is very expensive on white taxes and on salaries for hospital employees and for ambulances.     I was paid to pronounce young black males killed by other black males   BRAIN DEAD.     What a waste of LIFE and a waste of money.     ALL IS VANITY  ---is a translation from King Solomon who actually said something ------that could be translated as
> "IT'S ALL A BUNCH OF GARBAGE"
> 
> "agents of the state"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But whites commit more crime. And you worked in the inner city. What about the suburban  white male or female  who dies from a drug overdose or drunk driving because of drugs or alcohol purchased from whites? Your racism has made you stupid.
> 
> _“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white commit more crime??     where do whites commit "more crime"  per capita?    Did you graduate grammar school?      Did you ever read a journal in any field of
> science?     Can you manage to define your terms.
> I worked in an inner city hospital.   The CRIME I saw there consisted of BULLET TO THE HEAD from the local catchment area which was culturally diverse depending upon in which direction one walked..    Other  crimes consisted of rapes  with head trauma and sometimes
> bullet trauma.    Your first step could be---DEFINE CRIME.    There was a time that suicide was deemed a crime in various states.   I believe that there is no state that still criminalizes suicide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes whites commit the vast majority of crime. They do it everywhere except in a few categories.  However this is just proof of what I say. Whites cant discuss the issues. They like to change the subject from Blacks telling cops to stop killing and brutalizing them to who commits the most Black on Black crime. Its a sad and dysfunctional dynamic but whites being desperate to avoid the topic pull the same stunt every time BLM is mentioned.
Click to expand...


There are THREE MAJOR differences;
   Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime
   Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”
    Whites don’t riot, go on stealing, robbing, and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> So the next time I go to the store I am going to buy 100 dollars worth of groceries and pay the cashier 20 dollars.


If you get a black cashier you might get away with it, White, Asian or even Hispanic you'd have less of a chance.


----------



## Paul Essien

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> There are THREE MAJOR differences;


OK. Go on. Give me a good laugh



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime



Well yeah - In a system of white supremacy then the white supremacists are always gonna say and produce stats to say that blk ppl are the most criminal, dumbest etc....that's to be expected and that has to be done because once you label a group as criminal and dumb then it does not matter what you do to them.

Racism - White supremacy is the biggest crime of all.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”


They don't have to. You live in a system of white supremacy. So teachers, police, accountants, doctors know that white lives matter. You don't have to state something that has already been given.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Whites don’t riot


Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. The Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.





Even worse these young white ppl were so fragile and delicate that could not cope because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.










So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?

Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> go on stealing, robbing,


Bernie Madoff (a white man who lived in a white neighborhood) got caught stealing 65 000 000 000 dollars. The fact a lot of people have never heard of him is telling.

Imagine a black man stealing 65 billion dollars and never heard of him ?

Happen. Not. Gonna.

*65 billion dollars is more money even if you added up the money robbed by every single black robber for the past 200 years in the USA*

De Niro made a movie about his life "Wizard Of Lies" a few years bk

When white people do crime it's glorified. They're seen as cool and cunning. GoodFellas ? Sopranos ? Al Capone ? Bonnie and Clyde....anyone ?

Now, I would like you to show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.

But to you robbing some 7-11 and getting a few 100 bucks or whatever is the ultimate evil act. See I’m pretty certain Bernie Madoff would not rob in stores but he robs in others ways.

It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not


----------



## IM2

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I’m doing about it? Tell us first what YOU are doing about Blacks killing Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who is posting about it. You are.
> 
> So obviously this upsets you. So all I'm asking is what are you doing about it ?
> 
> Also your argument *makes the worth of black life conditional.* Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter
> 
> Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional. When a white man goes into a kids school like Sandy Hook and shoots and kills and white kids no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if that doesn’t matter to the Black Community why should anybody else care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you don't care about it then why are you talking about it. Or do you always talk about things you don't care about ?
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us please what our “ Black Leaders” Have said and done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is plenty being done about black-on-black crime, like by the Nation of Islam, but the white press is not particularly interested in reporting that either.
> 
> There is no shortage of blk ppl and groups in the cities working day in and day out to address the crime problem. The same is true in every major city in the country: Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which white people like you knows almost nothing.
> 
> The media doesn’t cover it — it’s not as sexy as a drive-by or mass shooting at a house party — but it’s happening every day.
> 
> Look at what Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church are doing. The same people who call out white racism and police misconduct are the ones who do the community self-help work about which the right is so animated.
> 
> As I said, even during segregation there were more blacks killed by other blacks than by whites or by cops generally, because people are more likely to be killed by people whom they live around.
> 
> The final point is: average street crime and violence is punished by the system (and no one defends it or says it's OK), while violence by agents of the state often isn't punished and millions seek to rationalize it. Ignoring these things so as to continue to push a "blame black people" ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> black violence is very expensive on white taxes and on salaries for hospital employees and for ambulances.     I was paid to pronounce young black males killed by other black males   BRAIN DEAD.     What a waste of LIFE and a waste of money.     ALL IS VANITY  ---is a translation from King Solomon who actually said something ------that could be translated as
> "IT'S ALL A BUNCH OF GARBAGE"
> 
> "agents of the state"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But whites commit more crime. And you worked in the inner city. What about the suburban  white male or female  who dies from a drug overdose or drunk driving because of drugs or alcohol purchased from whites? Your racism has made you stupid.
> 
> _“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white commit more crime??     where do whites commit "more crime"  per capita?    Did you graduate grammar school?      Did you ever read a journal in any field of
> science?     Can you manage to define your terms.
> I worked in an inner city hospital.   The CRIME I saw there consisted of BULLET TO THE HEAD from the local catchment area which was culturally diverse depending upon in which direction one walked..    Other  crimes consisted of rapes  with head trauma and sometimes
> bullet trauma.    Your first step could be---DEFINE CRIME.    There was a time that suicide was deemed a crime in various states.   I believe that there is no state that still criminalizes suicide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes whites commit the vast majority of crime. They do it everywhere except in a few categories.  However this is just proof of what I say. Whites cant discuss the issues. They like to change the subject from Blacks telling cops to stop killing and brutalizing them to who commits the most Black on Black crime. Its a sad and dysfunctional dynamic but whites being desperate to avoid the topic pull the same stunt every time BLM is mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are THREE MAJOR differences;
> Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime
> Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”
> Whites don’t riot, go on stealing, robbing, and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not
Click to expand...

There are no differences only excuses.

Whites have been  yelling and screaming “ White Lives Matter” since at least 7-4-1776. During the years from 1776 and continuing today, Whites have rioted, stole, robbed, went on killing sprees yelled, spoke preached and legislating while saying  “ White Lives Matter”. Get it?


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are THREE MAJOR differences;
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Go on. Give me a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah - In a system of white supremacy then the white supremacists are always gonna say and produce stats to say that blk ppl are the most criminal, dumbest etc....that's to be expected and that has to be done because once you label a group as criminal and dumb then it does not matter what you do to them.
> 
> Racism - White supremacy is the biggest crime of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to. You live in a system of white supremacy. So teachers, police, accountants, doctors know that white lives matter. You don't have to state something that has already been given.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t riot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. The Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse these young white ppl were so fragile and delicate that could not cope because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> go on stealing, robbing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Madoff (a white man who lived in a white neighborhood) got caught stealing 65 000 000 000 dollars. The fact a lot of people have never heard of him is telling.
> 
> Imagine a black man stealing 65 billion dollars and never heard of him ?
> 
> Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> De Niro made a movie about his life "Wizard Of Lies" a few years bk
> 
> When white people do crime it's glorified. They're seen as cool and cunning. GoodFellas ? Sopranos ? Al Capone ? Bonnie and Clyde....anyone ?
> 
> Now, I would like you to show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.
> 
> But to you robbing some 7-11 and getting a few 100 bucks or whatever is the ultimate evil act. See I’m pretty certain Bernie Madoff would not rob in stores but he robs in others ways.
> 
> It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*TEACH!*
My brother I'm going to start calling you John Henrik Clarke.

Because you exemplify this quote:


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are THREE MAJOR differences;
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Go on. Give me a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah - In a system of white supremacy then the white supremacists are always gonna say and produce stats to say that blk ppl are the most criminal, dumbest etc....that's to be expected and that has to be done because once you label a group as criminal and dumb then it does not matter what you do to them.
> 
> Racism - White supremacy is the biggest crime of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to. You live in a system of white supremacy. So teachers, police, accountants, doctors know that white lives matter. You don't have to state something that has already been given.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t riot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. The Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse these young white ppl were so fragile and delicate that could not cope because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> go on stealing, robbing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Madoff (a white man who lived in a white neighborhood) got caught stealing 65 000 000 000 dollars. The fact a lot of people have never heard of him is telling.
> 
> Imagine a black man stealing 65 billion dollars and never heard of him ?
> 
> Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> *65 billion dollars is more money even if you added up the money robbed by every single black robber for the past 200 years in the USA*
> 
> De Niro made a movie about his life "Wizard Of Lies" a few years bk
> 
> When white people do crime it's glorified. They're seen as cool and cunning. GoodFellas ? Sopranos ? Al Capone ? Bonnie and Clyde....anyone ?
> 
> Now, I would like you to show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.
> 
> But to you robbing some 7-11 and getting a few 100 bucks or whatever is the ultimate evil act. See I’m pretty certain Bernie Madoff would not rob in stores but he robs in others ways.
> 
> It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...








Move to Africa.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are THREE MAJOR differences;
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Go on. Give me a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah - In a system of white supremacy then the white supremacists are always gonna say and produce stats to say that blk ppl are the most criminal, dumbest etc....that's to be expected and that has to be done because once you label a group as criminal and dumb then it does not matter what you do to them.
> 
> Racism - White supremacy is the biggest crime of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to. You live in a system of white supremacy. So teachers, police, accountants, doctors know that white lives matter. You don't have to state something that has already been given.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t riot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. The Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse these young white ppl were so fragile and delicate that could not cope because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> go on stealing, robbing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Madoff (a white man who lived in a white neighborhood) got caught stealing 65 000 000 000 dollars. The fact a lot of people have never heard of him is telling.
> 
> Imagine a black man stealing 65 billion dollars and never heard of him ?
> 
> Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> De Niro made a movie about his life "Wizard Of Lies" a few years bk
> 
> When white people do crime it's glorified. They're seen as cool and cunning. GoodFellas ? Sopranos ? Al Capone ? Bonnie and Clyde....anyone ?
> 
> Now, I would like you to show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.
> 
> But to you robbing some 7-11 and getting a few 100 bucks or whatever is the ultimate evil act. See I’m pretty certain Bernie Madoff would not rob in stores but he robs in others ways.
> 
> It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *TEACH!*
> My brother I'm going to start calling you John Henrik Clarke.
> 
> Because you exemplify this quote:
> 
> View attachment 372383
Click to expand...







You too.  Have fun.  No "white supremacy" to worry about.   Go!


----------



## IM2

In 2017 there were 8,162,849 arrests. There are just over 330 million people here. If a different person was arrested each time that would equal 2.5 percent of the American population. The per capita argument begins with an erroneous premise that is based on a misuse of percentages. For example, the claim that blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit 50 percent of the murders. The numbers show that 5,025 blacks were arrested for murder. While that is 53 percent of the arrests, if a different black person was arrested for each murder, you're talking about 1000th of 1 percent of the population.

The entire black, white or any other race is not responsible for committing crimes. In 2017 there were 8,162,849 arrests, 5.6 million of those arrested were white. 69 percent of Americans participating in criminal activity were white. 2.5 times more whites participated in criminal activity than blacks or anyone else. Numbers I use are from the “ 2017 FBI Uniform Crime Report”. The tired use of per capita must stop. The math we can use to be more accurate exists and it is elementary. Since all people of any race do not commit crime we can assess crime by race fairly by looking only at the number of people by race who commit or are arrested for crimes. If we want to talk about population, we can only measure the number of participants in crime as a percentage of the population. This has been done by many who honestly study these matters, but this is written for us regular Joes and Joannes who do not spend their days analyzing such data.

The same holds true for 2018. Blacks arrested for murder in 2018 equaled less than 1/10,000th of 1 percent of US population. There were 4778 blacks arrested for murder out of a US population of 330 million people. Catch what I am saying? I'm saying that 13 percent of the population were not responsible for 50 percent of the murders. Less than 1/2 of 100th of a percent of the US population died by murder in 2018. Less than 1/10,000th of the population were responsible for approximately 1/4 of 100th of a percent of the deaths in America. 31 percent of whites in America hold white supremacist views. Math is not a problem for me, but it seems that math knowledge is not required for stormfront membership. As I stated earlier, the math is elementary. In this case, I divided the number of people arrested by race against the population of the United States in 2018 that was provided in the Uniform Crime Report.

That came from using table 43 of the UCR along with US Population data for 2018. The 31 percent figure on people still holding racist views came from information derived from IPSOS and the University of Virginia. The 13 percent excuse comes from a simpleton analysis that does not include a detailed look at the statistics nor were any numbers compared against the overall US population in order to come to a more accurate assessment.

Let’s end the 13 percent excuse. We have the numbers. The numbers show us the number of violent crimes and the number of people by race that are arrested for them. All who are not arrested are not participating in crime so they cannot be counted unless you want to present a racist argument. The numbers of arrests show that less than 1 percent of the population arrested were black. It shows that 2.5 percent of the population arrested were white. In any set of numbers 2.5 percent is double 1 percent. This is 2020. If you can't do math, go take a class.

Less than 1/100th of one percent of all Americans died from murder in 2018. So the argument that only uses murder is purely a racist argument built on a belief in white supremacy. There were 8,957 murder arrests in 2018. That 53 percent your racists talk about equals 4,778 blacks. In 2018 the black population was 47.8 million. Less than 1/1,000th of the overall black population was arrested for murder. Approximately 330 million people make up the total US population. The ability to do grade school level division debunks this racist claim. 4,778/330,000,000= 0.00014% of the US population arrested for murder. When whites talk about murder, the only category they use to argue this lie, the difference between black and white murder numbers in 2018 was 825. When racists want to talk about a cultural problem with killing, whites can't say much given the millions of blacks and other people of color that have died because of white culture. That 825 doesn't come close to making a dent in the lead whites have in regard to murder.

Racist whites consistently want to make comments about blacks killing twice as many whites as whites do blacks. That's a disingenuous claim made to race bait. In 2018 according to the Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,677 were killed by another white, 514 were killed by a black person. 234 blacks were killed by a black person. While the number of whites killed by blacks is more than double that of whites killing blacks the reality here is that in 2018 whites were 5 times more likely to be killed by another white person than anybody else. No matter how the Jared Taylor types want to argue their position, these numbers do not indicate a major epidemic of blacks killing whites. What it shows is that the media ignores a very large problem in the white community where 81 percent of all whites who are killed are killed by another white person. I don't know about you, but 81 percent is a pretty high number. Higher percentages of white on white murder have been completely ignored by the media for decades. Instead the media has made a big thing out of black on black crime reinforcing a white racist belief of black violence.

As we read the consistent racist attempts to create this narrative, you don't see blacks in leadership positions trying to find excuses to justify the killing or beatings of whites by blacks even though we have many reasons to do so. I remember when Rev. Sharpton, the favorite target of the maintain white racism crew, took time on his show to denounce the blacks playing the game of knockout. He could have tried excusing the behavior by claiming that perhaps the whites had instigated the violence by using racial slurs or that the anger those kids showed was justified due to past white racism. But he didn’t. Yet when someone black gets killed in a racist incident there are whites in America who scurry to look for reasons to justify the killing. It seems that in every case, there is an attempt to make the dead black victim a criminal whose death was justified. Trayvon Martin becomes a drug dealing thug who was flipping the bird at the camera. Mike Brown became a strong armed robber. Eric Garner was illegally selling loose cigarettes. Ahmaud Arbery was a burglar with a past record. Suddenly there is an epidemic of black men trying to take guns from police officers. C’mon folks, this must stop.

In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. So in addition to the fact that 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person, more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie of black attacks and killing is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600). So again, the media has not hidden black on white crime, but it has ignored white on white crime by description. White on white crime is always claimed to be caused by a malady such as mental instability or by the use of the lone wolf excuse.

It is time some whites started looking at themselves. Work on the violence in the white community. That's where the danger lies. I do not recall a person from any other race driving 700 miles to a mostly white community, walk into a shopping center and start mowing down whites with a semi-automatic. The truth here is in the fact that if you were to do this using data for the past 20 years, you’d see the same thing. This fake news narrative based on racially biased use of crime statistics has lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths in the Native American, Hispanic American, African American and now is causing a rising death toll in nonwhite, non-Christian communities. The greatest threat of crime by ANY race comes from whites based on percentage of whites in the population who get arrested.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are THREE MAJOR differences;
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Go on. Give me a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah - In a system of white supremacy then the white supremacists are always gonna say and produce stats to say that blk ppl are the most criminal, dumbest etc....that's to be expected and that has to be done because once you label a group as criminal and dumb then it does not matter what you do to them.
> 
> Racism - White supremacy is the biggest crime of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to. You live in a system of white supremacy. So teachers, police, accountants, doctors know that white lives matter. You don't have to state something that has already been given.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t riot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. The Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse these young white ppl were so fragile and delicate that could not cope because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> go on stealing, robbing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Madoff (a white man who lived in a white neighborhood) got caught stealing 65 000 000 000 dollars. The fact a lot of people have never heard of him is telling.
> 
> Imagine a black man stealing 65 billion dollars and never heard of him ?
> 
> Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> De Niro made a movie about his life "Wizard Of Lies" a few years bk
> 
> When white people do crime it's glorified. They're seen as cool and cunning. GoodFellas ? Sopranos ? Al Capone ? Bonnie and Clyde....anyone ?
> 
> Now, I would like you to show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.
> 
> But to you robbing some 7-11 and getting a few 100 bucks or whatever is the ultimate evil act. See I’m pretty certain Bernie Madoff would not rob in stores but he robs in others ways.
> 
> It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *TEACH!*
> My brother I'm going to start calling you John Henrik Clarke.
> 
> Because you exemplify this quote:
> 
> View attachment 372383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too.  Have fun.  No "white supremacy" to worry about.   Go!
Click to expand...

You can lie to yourself but you didn't get to lie to me.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are THREE MAJOR differences;
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Go on. Give me a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah - In a system of white supremacy then the white supremacists are always gonna say and produce stats to say that blk ppl are the most criminal, dumbest etc....that's to be expected and that has to be done because once you label a group as criminal and dumb then it does not matter what you do to them.
> 
> Racism - White supremacy is the biggest crime of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to. You live in a system of white supremacy. So teachers, police, accountants, doctors know that white lives matter. You don't have to state something that has already been given.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t riot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. The Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse these young white ppl were so fragile and delicate that could not cope because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> go on stealing, robbing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Madoff (a white man who lived in a white neighborhood) got caught stealing 65 000 000 000 dollars. The fact a lot of people have never heard of him is telling.
> 
> Imagine a black man stealing 65 billion dollars and never heard of him ?
> 
> Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> *65 billion dollars is more money even if you added up the money robbed by every single black robber for the past 200 years in the USA*
> 
> De Niro made a movie about his life "Wizard Of Lies" a few years bk
> 
> When white people do crime it's glorified. They're seen as cool and cunning. GoodFellas ? Sopranos ? Al Capone ? Bonnie and Clyde....anyone ?
> 
> Now, I would like you to show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.
> 
> But to you robbing some 7-11 and getting a few 100 bucks or whatever is the ultimate evil act. See I’m pretty certain Bernie Madoff would not rob in stores but he robs in others ways.
> 
> It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
Click to expand...

Move to Europe.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are THREE MAJOR differences;
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Go on. Give me a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah - In a system of white supremacy then the white supremacists are always gonna say and produce stats to say that blk ppl are the most criminal, dumbest etc....that's to be expected and that has to be done because once you label a group as criminal and dumb then it does not matter what you do to them.
> 
> Racism - White supremacy is the biggest crime of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to. You live in a system of white supremacy. So teachers, police, accountants, doctors know that white lives matter. You don't have to state something that has already been given.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t riot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. The Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse these young white ppl were so fragile and delicate that could not cope because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> go on stealing, robbing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Madoff (a white man who lived in a white neighborhood) got caught stealing 65 000 000 000 dollars. The fact a lot of people have never heard of him is telling.
> 
> Imagine a black man stealing 65 billion dollars and never heard of him ?
> 
> Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> De Niro made a movie about his life "Wizard Of Lies" a few years bk
> 
> When white people do crime it's glorified. They're seen as cool and cunning. GoodFellas ? Sopranos ? Al Capone ? Bonnie and Clyde....anyone ?
> 
> Now, I would like you to show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.
> 
> But to you robbing some 7-11 and getting a few 100 bucks or whatever is the ultimate evil act. See I’m pretty certain Bernie Madoff would not rob in stores but he robs in others ways.
> 
> It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *TEACH!*
> My brother I'm going to start calling you John Henrik Clarke.
> 
> Because you exemplify this quote:
> 
> View attachment 372383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too.  Have fun.  No "white supremacy" to worry about.   Go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can lie to yourself but you didn't get to lie to me.
Click to expand...







Dude, you are built on a lie.  Go to Africa.  Enjoy a whole continent without whitey to oppress you.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are THREE MAJOR differences;
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Go on. Give me a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proportionally Blacks commit MUCH more crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yeah - In a system of white supremacy then the white supremacists are always gonna say and produce stats to say that blk ppl are the most criminal, dumbest etc....that's to be expected and that has to be done because once you label a group as criminal and dumb then it does not matter what you do to them.
> 
> Racism - White supremacy is the biggest crime of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t yell snd Scream “ White Lives Matter”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have to. You live in a system of white supremacy. So teachers, police, accountants, doctors know that white lives matter. You don't have to state something that has already been given.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don’t riot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. The Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse these young white ppl were so fragile and delicate that could not cope because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?
> 
> Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> go on stealing, robbing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Madoff (a white man who lived in a white neighborhood) got caught stealing 65 000 000 000 dollars. The fact a lot of people have never heard of him is telling.
> 
> Imagine a black man stealing 65 billion dollars and never heard of him ?
> 
> Happen. Not. Gonna.
> 
> *65 billion dollars is more money even if you added up the money robbed by every single black robber for the past 200 years in the USA*
> 
> De Niro made a movie about his life "Wizard Of Lies" a few years bk
> 
> When white people do crime it's glorified. They're seen as cool and cunning. GoodFellas ? Sopranos ? Al Capone ? Bonnie and Clyde....anyone ?
> 
> Now, I would like you to show me a single black american embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.
> 
> But to you robbing some 7-11 and getting a few 100 bucks or whatever is the ultimate evil act. See I’m pretty certain Bernie Madoff would not rob in stores but he robs in others ways.
> 
> It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and killing sprees yelling “ White Lives Matter”. Get it? Of course not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move to Europe.
Click to expand...







I'm native American, silly fool.  And I am not whining incessantly about "whitey".

That's your schtick.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

IM2 said:


> In 2017 there were 8,162,849 arrests. There are just over 330 million people here. If a different person was arrested each time that would equal 2.5 percent of the American population. The per capita argument begins with an erroneous premise that is based on a misuse of percentages. For example, the claim that blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit 50 percent of the murders. The numbers show that 5,025 blacks were arrested for murder. While that is 53 percent of the arrests, if a different black person was arrested for each murder, you're talking about 1000th of 1 percent of the population.
> 
> The entire black, white or any other race is not responsible for committing crimes. In 2017 there were 8,162,849 arrests, 5.6 million of those arrested were white. 69 percent of Americans participating in criminal activity were white. 2.5 times more whites participated in criminal activity than blacks or anyone else. Numbers I use are from the “ 2017 FBI Uniform Crime Report”. The tired use of per capita must stop. The math we can use to be more accurate exists and it is elementary. Since all people of any race do not commit crime we can assess crime by race fairly by looking only at the number of people by race who commit or are arrested for crimes. If we want to talk about population, we can only measure the number of participants in crime as a percentage of the population. This has been done by many who honestly study these matters, but this is written for us regular Joes and Joannes who do not spend their days analyzing such data.
> 
> The same holds true for 2018. Blacks arrested for murder in 2018 equaled less than 1/10,000th of 1 percent of US population. There were 4778 blacks arrested for murder out of a US population of 330 million people. Catch what I am saying? I'm saying that 13 percent of the population were not responsible for 50 percent of the murders. Less than 1/2 of 100th of a percent of the US population died by murder in 2018. Less than 1/10,000th of the population were responsible for approximately 1/4 of 100th of a percent of the deaths in America. 31 percent of whites in America hold white supremacist views. Math is not a problem for me, but it seems that math knowledge is not required for stormfront membership. As I stated earlier, the math is elementary. In this case, I divided the number of people arrested by race against the population of the United States in 2018 that was provided in the Uniform Crime Report.
> 
> That came from using table 43 of the UCR along with US Population data for 2018. The 31 percent figure on people still holding racist views came from information derived from IPSOS and the University of Virginia. The 13 percent excuse comes from a simpleton analysis that does not include a detailed look at the statistics nor were any numbers compared against the overall US population in order to come to a more accurate assessment.
> 
> Let’s end the 13 percent excuse. We have the numbers. The numbers show us the number of violent crimes and the number of people by race that are arrested for them. All who are not arrested are not participating in crime so they cannot be counted unless you want to present a racist argument. The numbers of arrests show that less than 1 percent of the population arrested were black. It shows that 2.5 percent of the population arrested were white. In any set of numbers 2.5 percent is double 1 percent. This is 2020. If you can't do math, go take a class.
> 
> Less than 1/100th of one percent of all Americans died from murder in 2018. So the argument that only uses murder is purely a racist argument built on a belief in white supremacy. There were 8,957 murder arrests in 2018. That 53 percent your racists talk about equals 4,778 blacks. In 2018 the black population was 47.8 million. Less than 1/1,000th of the overall black population was arrested for murder. Approximately 330 million people make up the total US population. The ability to do grade school level division debunks this racist claim. 4,778/330,000,000= 0.00014% of the US population arrested for murder. When whites talk about murder, the only category they use to argue this lie, the difference between black and white murder numbers in 2018 was 825. When racists want to talk about a cultural problem with killing, whites can't say much given the millions of blacks and other people of color that have died because of white culture. That 825 doesn't come close to making a dent in the lead whites have in regard to murder.
> 
> Racist whites consistently want to make comments about blacks killing twice as many whites as whites do blacks. That's a disingenuous claim made to race bait. In 2018 according to the Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,677 were killed by another white, 514 were killed by a black person. 234 blacks were killed by a black person. While the number of whites killed by blacks is more than double that of whites killing blacks the reality here is that in 2018 whites were 5 times more likely to be killed by another white person than anybody else. No matter how the Jared Taylor types want to argue their position, these numbers do not indicate a major epidemic of blacks killing whites. What it shows is that the media ignores a very large problem in the white community where 81 percent of all whites who are killed are killed by another white person. I don't know about you, but 81 percent is a pretty high number. Higher percentages of white on white murder have been completely ignored by the media for decades. Instead the media has made a big thing out of black on black crime reinforcing a white racist belief of black violence.
> 
> As we read the consistent racist attempts to create this narrative, you don't see blacks in leadership positions trying to find excuses to justify the killing or beatings of whites by blacks even though we have many reasons to do so. I remember when Rev. Sharpton, the favorite target of the maintain white racism crew, took time on his show to denounce the blacks playing the game of knockout. He could have tried excusing the behavior by claiming that perhaps the whites had instigated the violence by using racial slurs or that the anger those kids showed was justified due to past white racism. But he didn’t. Yet when someone black gets killed in a racist incident there are whites in America who scurry to look for reasons to justify the killing. It seems that in every case, there is an attempt to make the dead black victim a criminal whose death was justified. Trayvon Martin becomes a drug dealing thug who was flipping the bird at the camera. Mike Brown became a strong armed robber. Eric Garner was illegally selling loose cigarettes. Ahmaud Arbery was a burglar with a past record. Suddenly there is an epidemic of black men trying to take guns from police officers. C’mon folks, this must stop.
> 
> In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. So in addition to the fact that 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person, more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie of black attacks and killing is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600). So again, the media has not hidden black on white crime, but it has ignored white on white crime by description. White on white crime is always claimed to be caused by a malady such as mental instability or by the use of the lone wolf excuse.
> 
> It is time some whites started looking at themselves. Work on the violence in the white community. That's where the danger lies. I do not recall a person from any other race driving 700 miles to a mostly white community, walk into a shopping center and start mowing down whites with a semi-automatic. The truth here is in the fact that if you were to do this using data for the past 20 years, you’d see the same thing. This fake news narrative based on racially biased use of crime statistics has lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths in the Native American, Hispanic American, African American and now is causing a rising death toll in nonwhite, non-Christian communities. The greatest threat of crime by ANY race comes from whites based on percentage of whites in the population who get arrested.



Blacks make up only 13 percent of the population yet are responsible for over 50 percent of murders


----------



## irosie91

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2017 there were 8,162,849 arrests. There are just over 330 million people here. If a different person was arrested each time that would equal 2.5 percent of the American population. The per capita argument begins with an erroneous premise that is based on a misuse of percentages. For example, the claim that blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit 50 percent of the murders. The numbers show that 5,025 blacks were arrested for murder. While that is 53 percent of the arrests, if a different black person was arrested for each murder, you're talking about 1000th of 1 percent of the population.
> 
> The entire black, white or any other race is not responsible for committing crimes. In 2017 there were 8,162,849 arrests, 5.6 million of those arrested were white. 69 percent of Americans participating in criminal activity were white. 2.5 times more whites participated in criminal activity than blacks or anyone else. Numbers I use are from the “ 2017 FBI Uniform Crime Report”. The tired use of per capita must stop. The math we can use to be more accurate exists and it is elementary. Since all people of any race do not commit crime we can assess crime by race fairly by looking only at the number of people by race who commit or are arrested for crimes. If we want to talk about population, we can only measure the number of participants in crime as a percentage of the population. This has been done by many who honestly study these matters, but this is written for us regular Joes and Joannes who do not spend their days analyzing such data.
> 
> The same holds true for 2018. Blacks arrested for murder in 2018 equaled less than 1/10,000th of 1 percent of US population. There were 4778 blacks arrested for murder out of a US population of 330 million people. Catch what I am saying? I'm saying that 13 percent of the population were not responsible for 50 percent of the murders. Less than 1/2 of 100th of a percent of the US population died by murder in 2018. Less than 1/10,000th of the population were responsible for approximately 1/4 of 100th of a percent of the deaths in America. 31 percent of whites in America hold white supremacist views. Math is not a problem for me, but it seems that math knowledge is not required for stormfront membership. As I stated earlier, the math is elementary. In this case, I divided the number of people arrested by race against the population of the United States in 2018 that was provided in the Uniform Crime Report.
> 
> That came from using table 43 of the UCR along with US Population data for 2018. The 31 percent figure on people still holding racist views came from information derived from IPSOS and the University of Virginia. The 13 percent excuse comes from a simpleton analysis that does not include a detailed look at the statistics nor were any numbers compared against the overall US population in order to come to a more accurate assessment.
> 
> Let’s end the 13 percent excuse. We have the numbers. The numbers show us the number of violent crimes and the number of people by race that are arrested for them. All who are not arrested are not participating in crime so they cannot be counted unless you want to present a racist argument. The numbers of arrests show that less than 1 percent of the population arrested were black. It shows that 2.5 percent of the population arrested were white. In any set of numbers 2.5 percent is double 1 percent. This is 2020. If you can't do math, go take a class.
> 
> Less than 1/100th of one percent of all Americans died from murder in 2018. So the argument that only uses murder is purely a racist argument built on a belief in white supremacy. There were 8,957 murder arrests in 2018. That 53 percent your racists talk about equals 4,778 blacks. In 2018 the black population was 47.8 million. Less than 1/1,000th of the overall black population was arrested for murder. Approximately 330 million people make up the total US population. The ability to do grade school level division debunks this racist claim. 4,778/330,000,000= 0.00014% of the US population arrested for murder. When whites talk about murder, the only category they use to argue this lie, the difference between black and white murder numbers in 2018 was 825. When racists want to talk about a cultural problem with killing, whites can't say much given the millions of blacks and other people of color that have died because of white culture. That 825 doesn't come close to making a dent in the lead whites have in regard to murder.
> 
> Racist whites consistently want to make comments about blacks killing twice as many whites as whites do blacks. That's a disingenuous claim made to race bait. In 2018 according to the Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,677 were killed by another white, 514 were killed by a black person. 234 blacks were killed by a black person. While the number of whites killed by blacks is more than double that of whites killing blacks the reality here is that in 2018 whites were 5 times more likely to be killed by another white person than anybody else. No matter how the Jared Taylor types want to argue their position, these numbers do not indicate a major epidemic of blacks killing whites. What it shows is that the media ignores a very large problem in the white community where 81 percent of all whites who are killed are killed by another white person. I don't know about you, but 81 percent is a pretty high number. Higher percentages of white on white murder have been completely ignored by the media for decades. Instead the media has made a big thing out of black on black crime reinforcing a white racist belief of black violence.
> 
> As we read the consistent racist attempts to create this narrative, you don't see blacks in leadership positions trying to find excuses to justify the killing or beatings of whites by blacks even though we have many reasons to do so. I remember when Rev. Sharpton, the favorite target of the maintain white racism crew, took time on his show to denounce the blacks playing the game of knockout. He could have tried excusing the behavior by claiming that perhaps the whites had instigated the violence by using racial slurs or that the anger those kids showed was justified due to past white racism. But he didn’t. Yet when someone black gets killed in a racist incident there are whites in America who scurry to look for reasons to justify the killing. It seems that in every case, there is an attempt to make the dead black victim a criminal whose death was justified. Trayvon Martin becomes a drug dealing thug who was flipping the bird at the camera. Mike Brown became a strong armed robber. Eric Garner was illegally selling loose cigarettes. Ahmaud Arbery was a burglar with a past record. Suddenly there is an epidemic of black men trying to take guns from police officers. C’mon folks, this must stop.
> 
> In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. So in addition to the fact that 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person, more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie of black attacks and killing is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600). So again, the media has not hidden black on white crime, but it has ignored white on white crime by description. White on white crime is always claimed to be caused by a malady such as mental instability or by the use of the lone wolf excuse.
> 
> It is time some whites started looking at themselves. Work on the violence in the white community. That's where the danger lies. I do not recall a person from any other race driving 700 miles to a mostly white community, walk into a shopping center and start mowing down whites with a semi-automatic. The truth here is in the fact that if you were to do this using data for the past 20 years, you’d see the same thing. This fake news narrative based on racially biased use of crime statistics has lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths in the Native American, Hispanic American, African American and now is causing a rising death toll in nonwhite, non-Christian communities. The greatest threat of crime by ANY race comes from whites based on percentage of whites in the population who get arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks make up only 13 percent of the population yet are responsible for over 50 percent of murders
Click to expand...


PUHLEEEEEZE     you are stimulating more idiot sophistry ------interestingly----even DU BOIS engaged in these mental case gymnastics


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If “ Black lives Matter” please tell us why there is no outcry against black violence; especially lately where innocent black Children are being murdered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only matter if cops are involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to be correct! I was watching CNN two weeks ago where. There was a black Commentator. He was specifically asked why Blacks killing Blacks are ignored and the answer this ignorant Black Commentator gave was BLM ONLY pertains to the cops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should have said the same reason whites killing whites is ignored and that BLM only pertained to the cops. Anyone with half a brain can easily read BLM's mission statement. Other groups are working on Black on Black violence. BLM is working on something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So BLM only pertains to the Cops? That means non Blacks should not care if Blacks are killed by non Blacks..  Thanks for clarifying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. BLM only pertains to cops and vigilante rentacops. No it doesnt mean Blacks should not care about Blacks being killed by their own. Only someone retarded would think in such a binary fashion.  The point is that they are two different subjects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then the “ Slogan “ should NOT be “ Black Lives Matter”.   Still haven’t addressed why BLACKS and our Politicians have said nothing about this BLACK VIOLENCE and MURDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one asked your opinion of what the slogan should be. Its going to be what they want it to be.  Just because you are ignorant of what Blacks say about Black on Black violence doesnt mean we havent said anything.
Click to expand...


this is a messageboard----no one asked you what opinion should be expressed here


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Move to Africa.


 I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..

I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so


This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.






Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> I'm native American, silly fool.  And I am not whining incessantly about "whitey".
> 
> That's your schtick.


There are so many PRETENDians falsely claiming Native American ancestry as a way to finesse "minority" resources, the US Dept. of Transportation has to review all the "Native" companies in the program. White supremacists have been falsely claiming "Indian" status for a century 

Not to mention the fact that there many Native Americans are just as anti black in their minds as the white supremacists






Its time to enforce the 1866 Indian Treaty that specifies tangible resources are supposed to be allocated to descendants of the Black freedmen who were subjects of these Native Tribes US Supreme Court rules half of Oklahoma is Native American land.





There are dozens of federal grants SPECIFICALLY for NATIVE AMERICANS. On top of that, federally recognized Native Americans are automatically eligible to receive benefits from “minority” & “diversity” grants. There are ZERO federal grants specifically for Black Americans 






https://t.co/n4Z1JoryF3?amp=1


----------



## irosie91

Too late----it has already been determined that ANYBODY can claim to be a PERSON OF COLOR


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
Click to expand...

Not because of 9/11, that was the topic


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not because of 9/11, that was the topic
Click to expand...

Yes because of 9/11. How many middle eastern and Indian people got attacked here in the US after 9/11 by whites?


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not because of 9/11, that was the topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because of 9/11. How many middle eastern and Indian people got attacked here in the US after 9/11 by whites?
Click to expand...

Where was the rioting and looting by whites relating to 9/11?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Muslims weren’t white. Not that it matters. There was an outcry over 9/11, but no rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> No rioting. Are you serious ?
> 
> America uses drones to send Hellfire missiles not just at military targets but at houses, schools, restaurants and bakeries in Pakistan. They sent them during Ramadan, during funerals, after they have prayed, after they protested against drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see whites rioting on the streets in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not because of 9/11, that was the topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because of 9/11. How many middle eastern and Indian people got attacked here in the US after 9/11 by whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where was the rioting and looting by whites relating to 9/11?
Click to expand...

In the US and the middle East.  Dont tell me you didnt read the newspapers during that time?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
Click to expand...








Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.  

Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.

My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.

Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.


----------



## westwall

irosie91 said:


> Too late----it has already been determined that ANYBODY can claim to be a PERSON OF COLOR








Those of us who are despise scumbags like warren.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
Click to expand...

*"  black slaves didn't build this country "*

Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking? 
I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
Click to expand...







No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.

The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.

The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
Click to expand...

Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
Click to expand...


I do not come from THE SOUTH ----the whole country is made of cotton?  Thomas Edison was not a Southerner.    For special treats when I was a kid we went to the local CHINESE RESTURANT-----I did not taste a  "grit"   until I was well into my thirties.   I also met southerners when I was in my thirties.   I found that they are, in general, poor spellers


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not come from THE SOUTH ----the whole country is made of cotton?  Thomas Edison was not a Southerner.    For special treats when I was a kid we went to the local CHINESE RESTURANT-----I did not taste a  "grit"   until I was well into my thirties.   I also met southerners when I was in my thirties.   I found that they are, in general, poor spellers
Click to expand...

I didnt ask where you came from, none of the country is made out of cotton, and I didnt say Thomas Edison was a southerner. I said Blacks built this country.  If Blacks were not here the US would have simply been a failed British colony.


----------



## irosie91

MisterBeale said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of Los Angeles Eric Garcetti Says DWP Will Shut Off Water And Power At Homes That Throw Large Parties
> 
> This will only be enforced against poor Black people
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it does get enforced for celebrities and rich people who throw parties, they can afford to rent a generator and a water tanker anyway so it will only be a minor inconvenience for them
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok. Just dream shit up to justify your hate.
> Dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I don't see how this is a racial thing.
> 
> There are plenty of very rich black comedians, actors and rappers in pedowood.  They can afford to throw parties and rent amenities as well.
> 
> Not sure how this is a white supremacy thing more than it is a rich people thing. . .
Click to expand...


it is clear that you never read the literature of  'BLACK STUDIES"    -----which is a course of study that got introduced into the CURRICULA of our universities along with  basket weaving in the late 1960s.    Know this-----ALL "WHITE" people are automatically ROLLING IN DOUGH  (dough = money)  and all  "black people (now called persons of color in order to SWELL THE RANKS)  are extremely poor and their children are starving


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> 
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not come from THE SOUTH ----the whole country is made of cotton?  Thomas Edison was not a Southerner.    For special treats when I was a kid we went to the local CHINESE RESTURANT-----I did not taste a  "grit"   until I was well into my thirties.   I also met southerners when I was in my thirties.   I found that they are, in general, poor spellers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask where you came from, none of the country is made out of cotton, and I didnt say Thomas Edison was a southerner. I said Blacks built this country.  If Blacks were not here the US would have simply been a failed British colony.
Click to expand...


in the field of psychiatry you would be described as  DELUSIONAL


----------



## badbob85037

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## badbob85037

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why did a white country ever need black slaves???
Click to expand...

I have never owned a slave. If I did I would get  a White one.  They cost a little more but those Blacks are just to lazy and stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> 
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not come from THE SOUTH ----the whole country is made of cotton?  Thomas Edison was not a Southerner.    For special treats when I was a kid we went to the local CHINESE RESTURANT-----I did not taste a  "grit"   until I was well into my thirties.   I also met southerners when I was in my thirties.   I found that they are, in general, poor spellers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask where you came from, none of the country is made out of cotton, and I didnt say Thomas Edison was a southerner. I said Blacks built this country.  If Blacks were not here the US would have simply been a failed British colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in the field of psychiatry you would be described as  DELUSIONAL
Click to expand...

In the realm of normal life you would be called senile.  You stated all those things and they didnt have a dam thing to do with what I was talking about.


----------



## badbob85037

badbob85037 said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why did a white country ever need black slaves???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never owned a slave. If I did I would get  a White one.  They cost a little more but those Blacks are just to lazy and stupid.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why did a white country ever need black slaves???
Click to expand...

Because whites were notoriously lazy and weak.  They were unable to work in the sun. If you dont believe me, look at some of the reasoning used by the states that wanted to secede from the union.

Mississippi

*" These products are peculiar to the climate verging on the tropical regions, and by an imperious law of nature, none but the black race can bear exposure to the tropical sun.  "*


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
Click to expand...







A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.

The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not come from THE SOUTH ----the whole country is made of cotton?  Thomas Edison was not a Southerner.    For special treats when I was a kid we went to the local CHINESE RESTURANT-----I did not taste a  "grit"   until I was well into my thirties.   I also met southerners when I was in my thirties.   I found that they are, in general, poor spellers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask where you came from, none of the country is made out of cotton, and I didnt say Thomas Edison was a southerner. I said Blacks built this country.  If Blacks were not here the US would have simply been a failed British colony.
Click to expand...





Bullshit.  Black slaves did not build this country.  Multiple people of all races and creed have built this country.  

Only weak minded blacks seem to think they did more than anyone else.

You didn't.   In fact, if you were a slave you did LESS than the chinese who built the railroads and were treated worse than dogs.

If anyone can claim to have done the most to build this country it is them.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> 
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not come from THE SOUTH ----the whole country is made of cotton?  Thomas Edison was not a Southerner.    For special treats when I was a kid we went to the local CHINESE RESTURANT-----I did not taste a  "grit"   until I was well into my thirties.   I also met southerners when I was in my thirties.   I found that they are, in general, poor spellers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask where you came from, none of the country is made out of cotton, and I didnt say Thomas Edison was a southerner. I said Blacks built this country.  If Blacks were not here the US would have simply been a failed British colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in the field of psychiatry you would be described as  DELUSIONAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the realm of normal life you would be called senile.  You stated all those things and they didnt have a dam thing to do with what I was talking about.
Click to expand...


you are making a fool of yourself-----blacks have been tearing this country apart for   more than 150 years just as they are tearing it apart today


----------



## Paul Essien

Can anyone explain how “pOLicE rEfOrm” funding is going to stop white supremacists groups being allowed on the police force? Los Angeles Deputy Says Colleagues Are Part Of Violent Gang That Have Matching Nazi Tattoos & Participate In Illegal Arrests! -


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Can anyone explain how “pOLicE rEfOrm” funding is going to stop white supremacists groups being allowed on the police force? Los Angeles Deputy Says Colleagues Are Part Of Violent Gang That Have Matching Nazi Tattoos & Participate In Illegal Arrests! -










Ummmm, that's not a nazi tattoo.  That's an AK and the helmet is much closer to the North Vietnamese pith helmet.

Are you so ignorant that you don't even know what a nazi is?

That's pathetic.


----------



## Paul Essien

White people used to eat black people






Actually they still do.

The Hollydale run an adoption agency “Hollydale Adoption.” Children are AUCTIONED off to the highest BIDDER aka SEX TRAFFICKER. If it doesn’t work out it’s the child’s fault and the PEDOPHILE can get a refund.














All of this is run by a white woman called Karina Bellenoff


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Ummmm, that's not a nazi tattoo.  That's an AK and the helmet is much closer to the North Vietnamese pith helmet.
> 
> Are you so ignorant that you don't even know what a nazi is?
> 
> That's pathetic.


Why the fk have you got picture of Malcolm X in your bio ?

He wasn't the biggest fan of white people. You do realize that ?

You're not even worthy enough to mention his name


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> White people used to eat black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they still do.
> 
> The Hollydale run an adoption agency “Hollydale Adoption.” Children are AUCTIONED off to the highest BIDDER aka SEX TRAFFICKER. If it doesn’t work out it’s the child’s fault and the PEDOPHILE can get a refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is run by a white woman called Karina Bellenoff


A lot of good people. A lot of people who may have learned some lessons. A lot of people who are evil. And people who are empowered at any level who are of ego, will never learn until made to pay financially and imprisoned themselves.


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, that's not a nazi tattoo.  That's an AK and the helmet is much closer to the North Vietnamese pith helmet.
> 
> Are you so ignorant that you don't even know what a nazi is?
> 
> That's pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fk have you got picture of Malcolm X in your bio ?
> 
> He wasn't the biggest fan of white people. You do realize that ?
> 
> You're not even worthy enough to mention his name
Click to expand...

People empowered of all colors can destroy an individual or individuals of all colors.  There are many who will not learn for they may not have been touched by events. Hate and fascism combined with power and a susceptible population in any way is a recipe for molehills to turn into mountains.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Asclepias said:


> Yes because of 9/11. How many middle eastern and Indian people got attacked here in the US after 9/11 by whites?


Millions. We almost depleted the population. It was kind of easy, because a couple of time a day they would get on their knees in the direction of the World Trade Center and put their head down and their asses up, and I would just kick the living shit out of them.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

IM2 said:


> In 2017 there were 8,162,849 arrests. There are just over 330 million people here. If a different person was arrested each time that would equal 2.5 percent of the American population. The per capita argument begins with an erroneous premise that is based on a misuse of percentages. For example, the claim that blacks are 13 percent of the population but commit 50 percent of the murders. The numbers show that 5,025 blacks were arrested for murder. While that is 53 percent of the arrests, if a different black person was arrested for each murder, you're talking about 1000th of 1 percent of the population.
> 
> The entire black, white or any other race is not responsible for committing crimes. In 2017 there were 8,162,849 arrests, 5.6 million of those arrested were white. 69 percent of Americans participating in criminal activity were white. 2.5 times more whites participated in criminal activity than blacks or anyone else. Numbers I use are from the “ 2017 FBI Uniform Crime Report”. The tired use of per capita must stop. The math we can use to be more accurate exists and it is elementary. Since all people of any race do not commit crime we can assess crime by race fairly by looking only at the number of people by race who commit or are arrested for crimes. If we want to talk about population, we can only measure the number of participants in crime as a percentage of the population. This has been done by many who honestly study these matters, but this is written for us regular Joes and Joannes who do not spend their days analyzing such data.
> 
> The same holds true for 2018. Blacks arrested for murder in 2018 equaled less than 1/10,000th of 1 percent of US population. There were 4778 blacks arrested for murder out of a US population of 330 million people. Catch what I am saying? I'm saying that 13 percent of the population were not responsible for 50 percent of the murders. Less than 1/2 of 100th of a percent of the US population died by murder in 2018. Less than 1/10,000th of the population were responsible for approximately 1/4 of 100th of a percent of the deaths in America. 31 percent of whites in America hold white supremacist views. Math is not a problem for me, but it seems that math knowledge is not required for stormfront membership. As I stated earlier, the math is elementary. In this case, I divided the number of people arrested by race against the population of the United States in 2018 that was provided in the Uniform Crime Report.
> 
> That came from using table 43 of the UCR along with US Population data for 2018. The 31 percent figure on people still holding racist views came from information derived from IPSOS and the University of Virginia. The 13 percent excuse comes from a simpleton analysis that does not include a detailed look at the statistics nor were any numbers compared against the overall US population in order to come to a more accurate assessment.
> 
> Let’s end the 13 percent excuse. We have the numbers. The numbers show us the number of violent crimes and the number of people by race that are arrested for them. All who are not arrested are not participating in crime so they cannot be counted unless you want to present a racist argument. The numbers of arrests show that less than 1 percent of the population arrested were black. It shows that 2.5 percent of the population arrested were white. In any set of numbers 2.5 percent is double 1 percent. This is 2020. If you can't do math, go take a class.
> 
> Less than 1/100th of one percent of all Americans died from murder in 2018. So the argument that only uses murder is purely a racist argument built on a belief in white supremacy. There were 8,957 murder arrests in 2018. That 53 percent your racists talk about equals 4,778 blacks. In 2018 the black population was 47.8 million. Less than 1/1,000th of the overall black population was arrested for murder. Approximately 330 million people make up the total US population. The ability to do grade school level division debunks this racist claim. 4,778/330,000,000= 0.00014% of the US population arrested for murder. When whites talk about murder, the only category they use to argue this lie, the difference between black and white murder numbers in 2018 was 825. When racists want to talk about a cultural problem with killing, whites can't say much given the millions of blacks and other people of color that have died because of white culture. That 825 doesn't come close to making a dent in the lead whites have in regard to murder.
> 
> Racist whites consistently want to make comments about blacks killing twice as many whites as whites do blacks. That's a disingenuous claim made to race bait. In 2018 according to the Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,677 were killed by another white, 514 were killed by a black person. 234 blacks were killed by a black person. While the number of whites killed by blacks is more than double that of whites killing blacks the reality here is that in 2018 whites were 5 times more likely to be killed by another white person than anybody else. No matter how the Jared Taylor types want to argue their position, these numbers do not indicate a major epidemic of blacks killing whites. What it shows is that the media ignores a very large problem in the white community where 81 percent of all whites who are killed are killed by another white person. I don't know about you, but 81 percent is a pretty high number. Higher percentages of white on white murder have been completely ignored by the media for decades. Instead the media has made a big thing out of black on black crime reinforcing a white racist belief of black violence.
> 
> As we read the consistent racist attempts to create this narrative, you don't see blacks in leadership positions trying to find excuses to justify the killing or beatings of whites by blacks even though we have many reasons to do so. I remember when Rev. Sharpton, the favorite target of the maintain white racism crew, took time on his show to denounce the blacks playing the game of knockout. He could have tried excusing the behavior by claiming that perhaps the whites had instigated the violence by using racial slurs or that the anger those kids showed was justified due to past white racism. But he didn’t. Yet when someone black gets killed in a racist incident there are whites in America who scurry to look for reasons to justify the killing. It seems that in every case, there is an attempt to make the dead black victim a criminal whose death was justified. Trayvon Martin becomes a drug dealing thug who was flipping the bird at the camera. Mike Brown became a strong armed robber. Eric Garner was illegally selling loose cigarettes. Ahmaud Arbery was a burglar with a past record. Suddenly there is an epidemic of black men trying to take guns from police officers. C’mon folks, this must stop.
> 
> In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. So in addition to the fact that 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person, more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie of black attacks and killing is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600). So again, the media has not hidden black on white crime, but it has ignored white on white crime by description. White on white crime is always claimed to be caused by a malady such as mental instability or by the use of the lone wolf excuse.
> 
> It is time some whites started looking at themselves. Work on the violence in the white community. That's where the danger lies. I do not recall a person from any other race driving 700 miles to a mostly white community, walk into a shopping center and start mowing down whites with a semi-automatic. The truth here is in the fact that if you were to do this using data for the past 20 years, you’d see the same thing. This fake news narrative based on racially biased use of crime statistics has lead to thousands of unnecessary deaths in the Native American, Hispanic American, African American and now is causing a rising death toll in nonwhite, non-Christian communities. The greatest threat of crime by ANY race comes from whites based on percentage of whites in the population who get arrested.


That's all bullshit. You're a racist.


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, that's not a nazi tattoo.  That's an AK and the helmet is much closer to the North Vietnamese pith helmet.
> 
> Are you so ignorant that you don't even know what a nazi is?
> 
> That's pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fk have you got picture of Malcolm X in your bio ?
> 
> He wasn't the biggest fan of white people. You do realize that ?
> 
> You're not even worthy enough to mention his name
Click to expand...


Malcolm X was a black pimp


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> Can anyone explain how “pOLicE rEfOrm” funding is going to stop white supremacists groups being allowed on the police force? Los Angeles Deputy Says Colleagues Are Part Of Violent Gang That Have Matching Nazi Tattoos & Participate In Illegal Arrests! -


it won't ---just as lots and lots of  BREAD AND CIRCUSES is not going to stop black rape and murder


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, that's not a nazi tattoo.  That's an AK and the helmet is much closer to the North Vietnamese pith helmet.
> 
> Are you so ignorant that you don't even know what a nazi is?
> 
> That's pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fk have you got picture of Malcolm X in your bio ?
> 
> He wasn't the biggest fan of white people. You do realize that ?
> 
> You're not even worthy enough to mention his name
Click to expand...







Because I respect him.  And as a Native American I don't care that he wasn't fond of whites.  That was his prerogative.  However,  unlike you, he could think for himself so it is YOU who are unworthy of him.

He would despise you.


----------



## Paul Essien

irosie91 said:


> it won't ---just as lots and lots of  BREAD AND CIRCUSES is not going to stop black rape and murder



















































































What was that you said again ?


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Because I respect him.  And as a Native American I don't care that he wasn't fond of whites.  That was his prerogative.  However,  unlike you, he could think for himself so it is YOU who are unworthy of him.
> 
> He would despise you.


You say your Native American like that supposed to mean something. You're still white


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I respect him.  And as a Native American I don't care that he wasn't fond of whites.  That was his prerogative.  However,  unlike you, he could think for himself so it is YOU who are unworthy of him.
> 
> He would despise you.
> 
> 
> 
> You say your Native American like that supposed to mean something. You're still white
Click to expand...








If that's your picture in your avi you are whiter than me, sport.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I respect him.  And as a Native American I don't care that he wasn't fond of whites.  That was his prerogative.  However,  unlike you, he could think for himself so it is YOU who are unworthy of him.
> 
> He would despise you.
> 
> 
> 
> You say your Native American like that supposed to mean something. You're still white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's your picture in your avi you are whiter than me, sport.
Click to expand...

That is me in my AVI.

Put your picture up


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
Click to expand...

Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.


*“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
Click to expand...








What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.

So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I respect him.  And as a Native American I don't care that he wasn't fond of whites.  That was his prerogative.  However,  unlike you, he could think for himself so it is YOU who are unworthy of him.
> 
> He would despise you.
> 
> 
> 
> You say your Native American like that supposed to mean something. You're still white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's your picture in your avi you are whiter than me, sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is me in my AVI.
> 
> Put your picture up
Click to expand...







I will have to crop one down so it will take a while.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
Click to expand...

I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?






						The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
					






					courses.lumenlearning.com
				




*" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
Click to expand...







The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
Click to expand...





No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
Click to expand...

Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
Click to expand...






According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.

It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.





*"A More Efficient Way*
Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."










						Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
					

In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the




					www.history.com


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.
> 
> It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A More Efficient Way*
> Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
> 
> 
> In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
Click to expand...

Sorry but youre wrong. Gold was discovered out west in 1848. Slavery had long before that funded the north.  Your claim is puerile and silly.  The cotton gin actually contributed to slavery making it more of a force and creating demand for more slaves which in turn fueled the industry of the north even more.

*" Whitney's gin used a combination of a wire screen and small wire hooks to pull the cotton through, while brushes continuously removed the loose cotton lint to prevent jams. It revolutionized the cotton industry in the United States, but also led to the growth of slavery in the American South as the demand for cotton workers rapidly increased. "





*


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.
> 
> It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A More Efficient Way*
> Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
> 
> 
> In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but youre wrong. Gold was discovered out west in 1848. Slavery had long before that funded the north.  Your claim is puerile and silly.  The cotton gin actually contributed to slavery making it more of a force and creating demand for more slaves which in turn fueled the industry of the north even more.
> 
> *" Whitney's gin used a combination of a wire screen and small wire hooks to pull the cotton through, while brushes continuously removed the loose cotton lint to prevent jams. It revolutionized the cotton industry in the United States, but also led to the growth of slavery in the American South as the demand for cotton workers rapidly increased. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...






Cotton wasn't profitable until 1800.  You had a 48 year head start and you couldn't even provide enough wealth to win the Civil War.  Your masters have been lying to you all along, dude.  Slavery was a hindrance, not a boon.  These apologist, and virtue signalling books sell to the uneducated, but to the educated they are merely dropping papers for our bird nests.


----------



## Paul Essien

White woman shoot and kills her 5 year old bi-racial daughter and then blames it on her black father


This what I keep on saying. White people will always be white. Having sex with a black person means nothing. Having a kid with a black person means nothing. They will always be white with every fibre of their being.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.
> 
> It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A More Efficient Way*
> Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
> 
> 
> In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but youre wrong. Gold was discovered out west in 1848. Slavery had long before that funded the north.  Your claim is puerile and silly.  The cotton gin actually contributed to slavery making it more of a force and creating demand for more slaves which in turn fueled the industry of the north even more.
> 
> *" Whitney's gin used a combination of a wire screen and small wire hooks to pull the cotton through, while brushes continuously removed the loose cotton lint to prevent jams. It revolutionized the cotton industry in the United States, but also led to the growth of slavery in the American South as the demand for cotton workers rapidly increased. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton wasn't profitable until 1800.  You had a 48 year head start and you couldn't even provide enough wealth to win the Civil War.  Your masters have been lying to you all along, dude.  Slavery was a hindrance, not a boon.  These apologist, and virtue signalling books sell to the uneducated, but to the educated they are merely dropping papers for our bird nests.
Click to expand...

Before cotton there was tobacco. Youre scrambling trying to make it not so but youre making yourself look like a fool. The summary of your argument goes like this.....

The north magically had a industrial revolution financed by precious metal that had yet to be discovered in the west.  Slave labor had nothing to do with the economic explosion in the US despite tobacco and cotton being major cash crops the world was paying money to acquire. Stop it while youre still behind.


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> White woman shoot and kills her 5 year old bi-racial daughter and then blames it on her black father
> 
> 
> This what I keep on saying. White people will always be white. Having sex with a black person means nothing. Having a kid with a black person means nothing. They will always be white with every fibre of their being.


Weird that white women with mixed little girls tend to name them Destiny.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

Black people are the only people in the USA that don't have peodophile culture that is condoned. This is 5 out 10 for the way  this guy handled this worthless bastard who tried to molest an eight year girl.


As I say this was 5 out of 10. He should have a least give him a 7 out of 10 and put him hospital.


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


>


Love her. Black queen in the making.


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> Black people are the only people in the USA that don't have peodophile culture that is condoned. This is 5 out 10 for the way  this guy handled this worthless bastard who tried to molest an eight year girl.
> 
> 
> As I say this was 5 out of 10. He should have a least give him a 7 out of 10 and put him hospital.


Shoulda tied his ass up and sicced the pits bulls on him.  You a worthless MF molesting kids.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.
> 
> It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A More Efficient Way*
> Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
> 
> 
> In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but youre wrong. Gold was discovered out west in 1848. Slavery had long before that funded the north.  Your claim is puerile and silly.  The cotton gin actually contributed to slavery making it more of a force and creating demand for more slaves which in turn fueled the industry of the north even more.
> 
> *" Whitney's gin used a combination of a wire screen and small wire hooks to pull the cotton through, while brushes continuously removed the loose cotton lint to prevent jams. It revolutionized the cotton industry in the United States, but also led to the growth of slavery in the American South as the demand for cotton workers rapidly increased. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton wasn't profitable until 1800.  You had a 48 year head start and you couldn't even provide enough wealth to win the Civil War.  Your masters have been lying to you all along, dude.  Slavery was a hindrance, not a boon.  These apologist, and virtue signalling books sell to the uneducated, but to the educated they are merely dropping papers for our bird nests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before cotton there was tobacco. Youre scrambling trying to make it not so but youre making yourself look like a fool. The summary of your argument goes like this.....
> 
> The north magically had a industrial revolution financed by precious metal that had yet to be discovered in the west.  Slave labor had nothing to do with the economic explosion in the US despite tobacco and cotton being major cash crops the world was paying money to acquire. Stop it while youre still behind.
Click to expand...







Ummm, you're the one scrambling from cotton to tobacco.  I merely point out that Virginia City Nevada produced more wealth in 3 years, than ALL of the cotton you people picked for all of the years you did it.  THAT is wealth creation.  Oh, throw your tobacco in too, and that counts for another year.  So one small area in Nevada outproduced ALL of you.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.
> 
> It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A More Efficient Way*
> Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
> 
> 
> In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but youre wrong. Gold was discovered out west in 1848. Slavery had long before that funded the north.  Your claim is puerile and silly.  The cotton gin actually contributed to slavery making it more of a force and creating demand for more slaves which in turn fueled the industry of the north even more.
> 
> *" Whitney's gin used a combination of a wire screen and small wire hooks to pull the cotton through, while brushes continuously removed the loose cotton lint to prevent jams. It revolutionized the cotton industry in the United States, but also led to the growth of slavery in the American South as the demand for cotton workers rapidly increased. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton wasn't profitable until 1800.  You had a 48 year head start and you couldn't even provide enough wealth to win the Civil War.  Your masters have been lying to you all along, dude.  Slavery was a hindrance, not a boon.  These apologist, and virtue signalling books sell to the uneducated, but to the educated they are merely dropping papers for our bird nests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before cotton there was tobacco. Youre scrambling trying to make it not so but youre making yourself look like a fool. The summary of your argument goes like this.....
> 
> The north magically had a industrial revolution financed by precious metal that had yet to be discovered in the west.  Slave labor had nothing to do with the economic explosion in the US despite tobacco and cotton being major cash crops the world was paying money to acquire. Stop it while youre still behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, you're the one scrambling from cotton to tobacco.  I merely point out that Virginia City Nevada produced more wealth in 3 years, than ALL of the cotton you people picked for all of the years you did it.  THAT is wealth creation.  Oh, throw your tobacco in too, and that counts for another year.  So one small area in Nevada outproduced ALL of you.
Click to expand...



There was no scrambling. Cotton and tobacco were the crops the enslaved picked and built the US with. Now youre claiming that after the country was built that finding some precious metal in Nevada is what built the country. Thats not wealth creation. Thats like Bill Gates finding a lucky lotto ticket after he became a billionaire. No effort required.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Black people are the only people in the USA that don't have peodophile culture that is condoned. This is 5 out 10 for the way  this guy handled this worthless bastard who tried to molest an eight year girl.
> 
> 
> As I say this was 5 out of 10. He should have a least give him a 7 out of 10 and put him hospital.








Ummm, no.  No race condones it.  Well, Democrats seem to let it happen a lot so if Democrats were a race they would certainly count.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.
> 
> It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A More Efficient Way*
> Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
> 
> 
> In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but youre wrong. Gold was discovered out west in 1848. Slavery had long before that funded the north.  Your claim is puerile and silly.  The cotton gin actually contributed to slavery making it more of a force and creating demand for more slaves which in turn fueled the industry of the north even more.
> 
> *" Whitney's gin used a combination of a wire screen and small wire hooks to pull the cotton through, while brushes continuously removed the loose cotton lint to prevent jams. It revolutionized the cotton industry in the United States, but also led to the growth of slavery in the American South as the demand for cotton workers rapidly increased. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton wasn't profitable until 1800.  You had a 48 year head start and you couldn't even provide enough wealth to win the Civil War.  Your masters have been lying to you all along, dude.  Slavery was a hindrance, not a boon.  These apologist, and virtue signalling books sell to the uneducated, but to the educated they are merely dropping papers for our bird nests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before cotton there was tobacco. Youre scrambling trying to make it not so but youre making yourself look like a fool. The summary of your argument goes like this.....
> 
> The north magically had a industrial revolution financed by precious metal that had yet to be discovered in the west.  Slave labor had nothing to do with the economic explosion in the US despite tobacco and cotton being major cash crops the world was paying money to acquire. Stop it while youre still behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, you're the one scrambling from cotton to tobacco.  I merely point out that Virginia City Nevada produced more wealth in 3 years, than ALL of the cotton you people picked for all of the years you did it.  THAT is wealth creation.  Oh, throw your tobacco in too, and that counts for another year.  So one small area in Nevada outproduced ALL of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no scrambling. Cotton and tobacco were the crops the enslaved picked and built the US with. Now youre claiming that after the country was built that finding some precious metal in Nevada is what built the country. Thats not wealth creation. Thats a lucky lotto ticket. No effort required.
Click to expand...








And between them they produced about 5% of the wealth of the USA.  Everything else was produced in the industrial North.  You are as ignorant of economics as you are of history.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.
> 
> It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A More Efficient Way*
> Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
> 
> 
> In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but youre wrong. Gold was discovered out west in 1848. Slavery had long before that funded the north.  Your claim is puerile and silly.  The cotton gin actually contributed to slavery making it more of a force and creating demand for more slaves which in turn fueled the industry of the north even more.
> 
> *" Whitney's gin used a combination of a wire screen and small wire hooks to pull the cotton through, while brushes continuously removed the loose cotton lint to prevent jams. It revolutionized the cotton industry in the United States, but also led to the growth of slavery in the American South as the demand for cotton workers rapidly increased. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton wasn't profitable until 1800.  You had a 48 year head start and you couldn't even provide enough wealth to win the Civil War.  Your masters have been lying to you all along, dude.  Slavery was a hindrance, not a boon.  These apologist, and virtue signalling books sell to the uneducated, but to the educated they are merely dropping papers for our bird nests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before cotton there was tobacco. Youre scrambling trying to make it not so but youre making yourself look like a fool. The summary of your argument goes like this.....
> 
> The north magically had a industrial revolution financed by precious metal that had yet to be discovered in the west.  Slave labor had nothing to do with the economic explosion in the US despite tobacco and cotton being major cash crops the world was paying money to acquire. Stop it while youre still behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, you're the one scrambling from cotton to tobacco.  I merely point out that Virginia City Nevada produced more wealth in 3 years, than ALL of the cotton you people picked for all of the years you did it.  THAT is wealth creation.  Oh, throw your tobacco in too, and that counts for another year.  So one small area in Nevada outproduced ALL of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no scrambling. Cotton and tobacco were the crops the enslaved picked and built the US with. Now youre claiming that after the country was built that finding some precious metal in Nevada is what built the country. Thats not wealth creation. Thats a lucky lotto ticket. No effort required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And between them they produced about 5% of the wealth of the USA.  Everything else was produced in the industrial North.  You are as ignorant of economics as you are of history.
Click to expand...

*"And between them they produced about 5% of the wealth of the USA."*

You got your figures wrong. Cotton and tobacco easily produced about 80% of the US wealth during that time.  Theres a reason they called it King Cotton and not King Silver.


*" Douglass C. North, stated that cotton “was the most important proximate cause of expansion” in the 19th century American economy. Cotton accounted for over half of all American exports during the first half of the 19th century. The cotton market supported America’s ability to borrow money from abroad. It also fostered an enormous domestic trade in agricultural products from the West and manufactured goods from the East. In short, cotton helped tie the country together. "*


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.
> 
> It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A More Efficient Way*
> Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
> 
> 
> In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but youre wrong. Gold was discovered out west in 1848. Slavery had long before that funded the north.  Your claim is puerile and silly.  The cotton gin actually contributed to slavery making it more of a force and creating demand for more slaves which in turn fueled the industry of the north even more.
> 
> *" Whitney's gin used a combination of a wire screen and small wire hooks to pull the cotton through, while brushes continuously removed the loose cotton lint to prevent jams. It revolutionized the cotton industry in the United States, but also led to the growth of slavery in the American South as the demand for cotton workers rapidly increased. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton wasn't profitable until 1800.  You had a 48 year head start and you couldn't even provide enough wealth to win the Civil War.  Your masters have been lying to you all along, dude.  Slavery was a hindrance, not a boon.  These apologist, and virtue signalling books sell to the uneducated, but to the educated they are merely dropping papers for our bird nests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before cotton there was tobacco. Youre scrambling trying to make it not so but youre making yourself look like a fool. The summary of your argument goes like this.....
> 
> The north magically had a industrial revolution financed by precious metal that had yet to be discovered in the west.  Slave labor had nothing to do with the economic explosion in the US despite tobacco and cotton being major cash crops the world was paying money to acquire. Stop it while youre still behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, you're the one scrambling from cotton to tobacco.  I merely point out that Virginia City Nevada produced more wealth in 3 years, than ALL of the cotton you people picked for all of the years you did it.  THAT is wealth creation.  Oh, throw your tobacco in too, and that counts for another year.  So one small area in Nevada outproduced ALL of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no scrambling. Cotton and tobacco were the crops the enslaved picked and built the US with. Now youre claiming that after the country was built that finding some precious metal in Nevada is what built the country. Thats not wealth creation. Thats a lucky lotto ticket. No effort required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And between them they produced about 5% of the wealth of the USA.  Everything else was produced in the industrial North.  You are as ignorant of economics as you are of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"And between them they produced about 5% of the wealth of the USA."*
> 
> You got your figures wrong. Cotton and tobacco easily produced about 80% of the US wealth during that time.  Theres a reason they called it King Cotton and not King Silver.
> 
> 
> *" Douglass C. North, stated that cotton “was the most important proximate cause of expansion” in the 19th century American economy. Cotton accounted for over half of all American exports during the first half of the 19th century. The cotton market supported America’s ability to borrow money from abroad. It also fostered an enormous domestic trade in agricultural products from the West and manufactured goods from the East. In short, cotton helped tie the country together. "*
Click to expand...







What a fucking joke.  No, they didn't.  Cotton was only profitable for about a 48 year period.  That's it.  And the production of wealth for that entire period doesn't come close to the wealth produced from the Comstock lode alone.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


>









The white dude didn't point a weapon at a cop.  Not a real one, and not a fake one.  Tamirs shooting was terrible.   And the cops who did it did so because they were poorly trained.

Not because they are racist.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> The white dude didn't point a weapon at a cop.  Not a real one, and not a fake one.  Tamirs shooting was terrible.   And the cops who did it did so because they were poorly trained.
> 
> Not because they are racist.


Even you don't believe that


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white dude didn't point a weapon at a cop.  Not a real one, and not a fake one.  Tamirs shooting was terrible.   And the cops who did it did so because they were poorly trained.
> 
> Not because they are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Even you don't believe that
Click to expand...








Yeah, I actually do.  Cops are extremely poorly trained in tactics.  Had they approached the kid slowly,  and observed him with binoculars first, and talked to him on a loud speaker instead of rushing in like the TV stars they think they are, he would still be alive.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> The white dude didn't point a weapon at a cop.  Not a real one, and not a fake one.  Tamirs shooting was terrible.   And the cops who did it did so because they were poorly trained.
> Not because they are racist.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even you don't believe that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I actually do.  Cops are extremely poorly trained in tactics.  Had they approached the kid slowly,  and observed him with binoculars first, and talked to him on a loud speaker instead of rushing in like the TV stars they think they are, he would still be alive.
Click to expand...

But all of sudden cops have perfect training on how to deescalate situations as long as the suspects are white. All of sudden their guns don't work.


----------



## BS Filter

Time to go to this spook's neighborhood and burn it down.








						South Carolina college student, stepfather fatally shot in head on front lawn over fender bender: reports
					

A South Carolina college student and her stepfather were shot dead in the front lawn Monday in a road rage related attack after a minor fender bender in the driveway.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white dude didn't point a weapon at a cop.  Not a real one, and not a fake one.  Tamirs shooting was terrible.   And the cops who did it did so because they were poorly trained.
> Not because they are racist.
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even you don't believe that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I actually do.  Cops are extremely poorly trained in tactics.  Had they approached the kid slowly,  and observed him with binoculars first, and talked to him on a loud speaker instead of rushing in like the TV stars they think they are, he would still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But all of sudden cops have perfect training on how to deescalate situations as long as the suspects are white. All of sudden their guns don't work.
Click to expand...








Cops kill more unarmed white people than they do black people.  Black cops are the ones who do most of the shooting of ALL victims.  Get some facts under your belt before you accuse everyone of racism.  Cops are HORRIBLY trained.  And yes, some are total assholes who shouldn't have badges.  But, black on black crime is orders of magnitude greater than the cop on black homicide rate.  If you truly care about black lives you can have an immediate, and much larger effect, bu merely cutting the black on black murder rate.

Until you address that simple fact you are not credible.


----------



## westwall

BS Filter said:


> Time to go to this spook's neighborhood and burn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Carolina college student, stepfather fatally shot in head on front lawn over fender bender: reports
> 
> 
> A South Carolina college student and her stepfather were shot dead in the front lawn Monday in a road rage related attack after a minor fender bender in the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com







Oh fuck you you piece of shit.  Violence against innocent people helps no one.


----------



## BS Filter

westwall said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go to this spook's neighborhood and burn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Carolina college student, stepfather fatally shot in head on front lawn over fender bender: reports
> 
> 
> A South Carolina college student and her stepfather were shot dead in the front lawn Monday in a road rage related attack after a minor fender bender in the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fuck you you piece of shit.  Violence against innocent people helps no one.
Click to expand...

Tell that to your antifa and blm pals, you sick cocksucker.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Cops kill more unarmed white people than they do black people.


No. They don't. The only unarmed people who get in any serious numbers are black.



westwall said:


> Black cops are the ones who do most of the shooting of ALL victims.


No. They don't. Whites are 70% of the USA (_Probably higher if you include many white hispanics who can pass white_) and blacks are 13% it's almost statistically impossible for black people to do most of the shooting.



westwall said:


> Get some facts under your belt before you accuse everyone of racism.


It's a fact that white supremacist have infiltrated law enforcement



westwall said:


> Cops are HORRIBLY trained.


No. They're not. They know not to shot unarmed white kids in any serious. Listen to white people tell it themselves on how they have got away with stuff that wouldn't have if they were black.



westwall said:


> And yes, some are total assholes who shouldn't have badges.


They are not assholes. They are white supremacists and this just not about one or two rogue cops.

The police are the enforcement arm of white supremacy and law enforcement has been infested by white supremacists and nothing been done to root them out.

There are white supremacist beat cops, sergeants, captains, police chiefs and prosecutors who are using sheriff departments as havens and nests were white supremacist can be hired to kill black ppl and the white supremacist district attorney will back them up on it.



westwall said:


> But, black on black crime is orders of magnitude greater than the cop on black homicide rate.  If you truly care about black lives you can have an immediate, and much larger effect, bu merely cutting the black on black murder rate.


Are more black people killed by black people than by the police ?

Yes. You are correct.

But guess what ?

You would have been correct 100 years ago.

But would that justified the lynching and hangings from the Klan ?

No. You wouldn't have took that argument seriously 100 years ago. Nor do we take that argument seriously 100 years later. And by the way more black people were killed by the police in 2015 than were killed by the police in 1892

The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around.

You're argument is as stupid as telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.

When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers I did not hear white people say "_Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims_""

But that would have been just as true.

The police are held to a higher standard. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.

It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"

With great power comes greater responsibility, they are the rules.



westwall said:


> Until you address that simple fact you are not credible.


Crime is mostly intra-racial. That means there will always be more black-on-black crime than white-on-black crime. The same way most whites will murder whites.

Also your argument makes the worth of black life conditional. Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter.

Meanwhile the worth of white life is as not being conditional.

No-one belittled those white kids who were killed in the Sandy Hook school shooting by Adam Lanza.

No one belittled the Aurora theater shooting of white people by white psychopath, James Eagan Holmes.

If I said, _“This pack of wolves needs to wait until NONE of the wolves are injured before they hunt for food”_ would be illogical. What’s to stop the uninjured wolves from hunting for food for the pack while the injured wolves are recovering?

In one case you are talking about a single entity, in the other you are talking about a group. Black people are a group not a single monolith.

Saying, _Black people need to do A before they can do B_ is stupid. Why can’t blk ppl do both? The sequential nature of the argument is false. You don’t have to do one BEFORE you do the other.

Blacks are individuals, and while some are addressing one problem, other’s can be addressing another.

The argument falls on its face on the grounds mere stupidity.

But I guess white people are the only people in America, that can be outraged about more than one tragedy, within their own racial group.:


----------



## westwall

BS Filter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go to this spook's neighborhood and burn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Carolina college student, stepfather fatally shot in head on front lawn over fender bender: reports
> 
> 
> A South Carolina college student and her stepfather were shot dead in the front lawn Monday in a road rage related attack after a minor fender bender in the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fuck you you piece of shit.  Violence against innocent people helps no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to your antifa and blm pals, you sick cocksucker.
Click to expand...







Burn loot Murder and antifart are not my friends.  But you don't help fix problems by making more victims.  When you do that sort of shit you are no better than they are.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops kill more unarmed white people than they do black people.
> 
> 
> 
> No. They don't. The only unarmed people who get in any serious numbers are black.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black cops are the ones who do most of the shooting of ALL victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They don't. Whites are 70% of the USA (_Probably higher if you include many white hispanics who can pass white_) and blacks are 13% it's almost statistically impossible for black people to do most of the shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get some facts under your belt before you accuse everyone of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fact that white supremacist have infiltrated law enforcement
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops are HORRIBLY trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They're not. They know not to shot unarmed white kids in any serious. Listen to white people tell it themselves on how they have got away with stuff that wouldn't have if they were black.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, some are total assholes who shouldn't have badges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not assholes. They are white supremacists and this just not about one or two rogue cops.
> 
> The police are the enforcement arm of white supremacy and law enforcement has been infested by white supremacists and nothing been done to root them out.
> 
> There are white supremacist beat cops, sergeants, captains, police chiefs and prosecutors who are using sheriff departments as havens and nests were white supremacist can be hired to kill black ppl and the white supremacist district attorney will back them up on it.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, black on black crime is orders of magnitude greater than the cop on black homicide rate.  If you truly care about black lives you can have an immediate, and much larger effect, bu merely cutting the black on black murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are more black people killed by black people than by the police ?
> 
> Yes. You are correct.
> 
> But guess what ?
> 
> You would have been correct 100 years ago.
> 
> But would that justified the lynching and hangings from the Klan ?
> 
> No. You wouldn't have took that argument seriously 100 years ago. Nor do we take that argument seriously 100 years later. And by the way more black people were killed by the police in 2015 than were killed by the police in 1892
> 
> The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around.
> 
> You're argument is as stupid as telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.
> 
> When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers I did not hear white people say "_Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims_""
> 
> But that would have been just as true.
> 
> The police are held to a higher standard. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"
> 
> With great power comes greater responsibility, they are the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you address that simple fact you are not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crime is mostly intra-racial. That means there will always be more black-on-black crime than white-on-black crime. The same way most whites will murder whites.
> 
> Also your argument makes the worth of black life conditional. Conditional on good behaviour, like low crime rates. Once blacks get black-on-black crime under control, then they can act as if their lives matter.
> 
> Meanwhile the worth of white life is as not being conditional.
> 
> No-one belittled those white kids who were killed in the Sandy Hook school shooting by Adam Lanza.
> 
> No one belittled the Aurora theater shooting of white people by white psychopath, James Eagan Holmes.
> 
> If I said, _“This pack of wolves needs to wait until NONE of the wolves are injured before they hunt for food”_ would be illogical. What’s to stop the uninjured wolves from hunting for food for the pack while the injured wolves are recovering?
> 
> In one case you are talking about a single entity, in the other you are talking about a group. Black people are a group not a single monolith.
> 
> Saying, _Black people need to do A before they can do B_ is stupid. Why can’t blk ppl do both? The sequential nature of the argument is false. You don’t have to do one BEFORE you do the other.
> 
> Blacks are individuals, and while some are addressing one problem, other’s can be addressing another.
> 
> The argument falls on its face on the grounds mere stupidity.
> 
> But I guess white people are the only people in America, that can be outraged about more than one tragedy, within their own racial group.:
Click to expand...







Dude, you are so fucked up, and your head filled with so much shit you are not worth talking to.  You have no real facts to back up your claims.  You are simply batshit crazy like the other loons wandering around muttering to themselves.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


About 1000 total people killed by the police this year, 37% are white, 23% black, 15% Hispanic and the rest are unknown or other.  Total arrests per year average anywhere from 10 million to 13 million.  So total deaths caused by police are .0001% and certainly show no racism.  Now I know facts make your head hurt and liberls hate to see them but too bad.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live in Africa, and no one in my family has lived in Africa for 500 years. The countries my distant ancestors came from over there don't even exist any more..
> 
> I'm a Foundational Black American and this country was built by black people even a white supremacist like Trump says so
> 
> 
> This country owes Foundational Black Americans tangible resources so that we can purchase and control our own safe schools, own neighborhoods, and own our own businesses. And not be subjected to the religion of white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that Africa like the USA is dominated by white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Which BLACK tribe captured your family and sold you into slavery?  And no, black slaves didn't build this country.  Capitalists did that.
> 
> Slaves were used in the backwater South, and because the South wasn't industrialized it lost the war.  Slave based economies always fail against capitalist based economies.
> 
> My people suffered too.  The losers, like you, whine and sniveling and get drunk and act like idiots.
> 
> Assholes, like you, want to flail out like the infants you are and hurt and kill white people who have done you no harm because you are fucked in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"  black slaves didn't build this country "*
> 
> Of course the enslaved Blacks built this country. What kind of weed you smoking?
> I didnt see any capitalists out there picking cotton and harvesting sugar cane. We know Blacks built this country because the confederates went to war to keep them there building this country.  Hell if it wasn't for Blacks this country would be about half its current size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.   They built the South.  The South was an agrarian slave based economy that was crushed by the industrial might of the North.
> 
> The vast majority of slaves in the industrial North were the white, indentured servants who you don't seem to count because they were white, so the fact they too were slaves fucks with your whole "white privilege" fantasy.
> 
> The book is cute, and panders to low educated,  historically ignorant people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people built the south which built the entire US economy. You aint doing shit with industrialization unless you have the raw materials to do something and the money to create industrialization. Dont take my word for it. Read a book on it. The one I posted is just one of hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A laughable assertion.  The slave based economy of the South was so backward that they couldn't equip their army for the Civil War.
> 
> The South did nothing to help the growth of America.  That was due to the industrial might of the North which out produced the South by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its only laughable because they were too stupid to equip and supply an army for the Civil War. They had to use the enslaved to build and supply them which I am sure they did their absolute best to do.  Doesnt change the fact that the labor of Blacks produced the raw materials that greased the wheels for the US economy in order for the North to have industrial might. You cant possibly believe that all that industry would have occurred without the raw materials. I know youre smarter than that.
> 
> 
> *“The slavery economy of the US South is deeply tied financially to the North, to Britain, to the point that we can say that people who were buying financial products in these other places were in effect owning slaves, and were extracting money from the labor of enslaved people,” *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is they claim the slavery was tied to the North, but the vast majority of cotton picked by the slaves went to the UK.
> 
> So, you could almost make the claim that slavery built the UK, if only it weren't for all of those pesky other industries that made Britain the 2nd most wealthy nation the Earth has ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree that enslaved Blacks helped to build the UK economy as well. So do you think that cotton that went to the UK was given to them or sold to them by the US thereby enrich the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Economics of Cotton | US History I (OS Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courses.lumenlearning.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" Northern mills depended on the South for supplies of raw cotton that was then converted into textiles. But this domestic cotton market paled in comparison to the Atlantic market. About 75 percent of the cotton produced in the United States was eventually exported abroad. Exporting at such high volumes made the United States the undisputed world leader in cotton production. Between the years 1820 and 1860, approximately 80 percent of the global cotton supply was produced in the United States. Nearly all the exported cotton was shipped to Great Britain, fueling its burgeoning textile industry and making the powerful British Empire increasingly dependent on American cotton and southern slavery. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people enriched by the cotton trade were the plantation owners.  They did virtually nothing with their money to help the country.  But, once again, you have this erroneous belief that cotton was the most important industry.  It wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Those plantation owners made northerners wealthy by buying the products made there.  They literally built the economy of the north and the US as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't you ignorant fool.  The North got rich off of California gold, Nevada silver, and the railroads that they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry clown. The North got rich off Black slavery and then took that money and built up the west and got even wealthier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your made up "history".  In actual fact it was the gold and silver of the west that powered, and paid for the industrial revolution to go into overdrive.  The slaves had nothing to do with that no matter how much your fantasy authors tell you.
> 
> It is simply, factually, untrue.  In the overall scheme of things where slavery was the main source of labor....YOU sucked.  In fact, it was Eli Whitney whose invention of the cotton gin (conceived by Catherine Green) in 1793 made it possible for the cotton trade to actually become profitable.  See, that's where history, real history fucks up your fantasy narrative.  It was the industrial North, that helped the South become profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A More Efficient Way*
> Greene and her plantation manager, Phineas Miller (1764-1803), explained the problem with short-staple cotton to Whitney, and soon thereafter he built a machine that could effectively and efficiently remove the seeds from cotton plants. The invention, called the cotton gin (“gin” was derived from “engine”), worked something like a strainer or sieve: Cotton was run through a wooden drum embedded with a series of hooks that caught the fibers and dragged them through a mesh. The mesh was too fine to let the seeds through but the hooks pulled the cotton fibers through with ease. Smaller gins could be cranked by hand; larger ones could be powered by a horse and, later, by a steam engine. Whitney’s hand-cranked machine could remove the seeds from 50 pounds of cotton in a single day. Whitney wrote to his father: "One man and a horse will do more than fifty men with the old machines…Tis generally said by those who know anything about it, that I shall make a Fortune by it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Gin and Eli Whitney
> 
> 
> In 1794, U.S.-born inventor Eli Whitney (1765-1825) patented the cotton gin, a machine that revolutionized the production of cotton by greatly speeding up the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but youre wrong. Gold was discovered out west in 1848. Slavery had long before that funded the north.  Your claim is puerile and silly.  The cotton gin actually contributed to slavery making it more of a force and creating demand for more slaves which in turn fueled the industry of the north even more.
> 
> *" Whitney's gin used a combination of a wire screen and small wire hooks to pull the cotton through, while brushes continuously removed the loose cotton lint to prevent jams. It revolutionized the cotton industry in the United States, but also led to the growth of slavery in the American South as the demand for cotton workers rapidly increased. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton wasn't profitable until 1800.  You had a 48 year head start and you couldn't even provide enough wealth to win the Civil War.  Your masters have been lying to you all along, dude.  Slavery was a hindrance, not a boon.  These apologist, and virtue signalling books sell to the uneducated, but to the educated they are merely dropping papers for our bird nests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before cotton there was tobacco. Youre scrambling trying to make it not so but youre making yourself look like a fool. The summary of your argument goes like this.....
> 
> The north magically had a industrial revolution financed by precious metal that had yet to be discovered in the west.  Slave labor had nothing to do with the economic explosion in the US despite tobacco and cotton being major cash crops the world was paying money to acquire. Stop it while youre still behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, you're the one scrambling from cotton to tobacco.  I merely point out that Virginia City Nevada produced more wealth in 3 years, than ALL of the cotton you people picked for all of the years you did it.  THAT is wealth creation.  Oh, throw your tobacco in too, and that counts for another year.  So one small area in Nevada outproduced ALL of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was no scrambling. Cotton and tobacco were the crops the enslaved picked and built the US with. Now youre claiming that after the country was built that finding some precious metal in Nevada is what built the country. Thats not wealth creation. Thats a lucky lotto ticket. No effort required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And between them they produced about 5% of the wealth of the USA.  Everything else was produced in the industrial North.  You are as ignorant of economics as you are of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"And between them they produced about 5% of the wealth of the USA."*
> 
> You got your figures wrong. Cotton and tobacco easily produced about 80% of the US wealth during that time.  Theres a reason they called it King Cotton and not King Silver.
> 
> 
> *" Douglass C. North, stated that cotton “was the most important proximate cause of expansion” in the 19th century American economy. Cotton accounted for over half of all American exports during the first half of the 19th century. The cotton market supported America’s ability to borrow money from abroad. It also fostered an enormous domestic trade in agricultural products from the West and manufactured goods from the East. In short, cotton helped tie the country together. "*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke.  No, they didn't.  Cotton was only profitable for about a 48 year period.  That's it.  And the production of wealth for that entire period doesn't come close to the wealth produced from the Comstock lode alone.
Click to expand...

You continue lying to yourself.

*Todays lesson: The Very Profitable Slave Industry*

The major problem with the excuses is that America had every chance not to own slaves. We are told by some how the so-called founders of this country created the way to end slavery when they wrote the constitution. Many will cite the fact they made the importation of slaves illegal by 1808 as evidence. But refusing to stop importing slaves did not end the slaving business in the United States. What it produced was an original American industry-slave breeding.

You see, if America had continued to import slaves, it would have diluted the market thereby driving down the costs of slaves. Slave sellers could not have this. So instead of the truth, we are told that “our nearer to God than thee” founders in all their benevolent glory, looked towards a future whereby slavery would be no more. According to some, the so-called founders had a dream whereby little black boys and little black girls would no longer be enslaved because of the color of their skin. This is the story we are supposed to believe. However, reality does not show that.

_“In fact, most American slaves were not kidnapped on another continent. Though over 12.7 million Africans were forced onto ships to the Western hemisphere, estimates only have 400,000-500,000 landing in present-day America. How then to account for the four million black slaves who were tilling fields in 1860? “The South,” the Sublettes write, “did not only produce tobacco, rice, sugar, and cotton as commodities for sale; it produced people.” Slavers called slave-breeding “natural increase,” but there was nothing natural about producing slaves; it took scientific management. Thomas Jefferson bragged to George Washington that the birth of black children was increasing Virginia’s capital stock by four percent annually.”_

*Ned & Constance Sublette, **The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry*​
To be blunt, America had slave breeding “factories” where slaves were forced to breed. I call them factories but in most cases they are described as farms. These “farms” generally had at least a 2:1 female to male ratio. In some states, slave production was the number 1 industry. Virginia led the nation in slave production and PRESIDENT Thomas Jefferson was one of the main producers. The slave breeding industry has been hidden and left out of the annals of American history. This was done on purpose.

 After reading how this was done it becomes very easy to see why. There are just some wrongs that cannot be excused by the belief that holding past generations to modern standards is wrong. Basically, the slave breeding industry manufactured human beings to be sold into labor. It is very difficult to read the atrocities associated with such a practice and not get angry. To hear whites today just dismiss the entire enterprise of slavery like it was just some short term inconsequential inconvenience this country experienced for a little while that we as blacks should just forget is for the lack of a better word, crap. For someone black to mimic that opinion is just pure accommodationist lunacy.

Slaves worked for free. But that did not mean they had no value. Indeed, slaves were literally more valuable than gold. Ned & Constance Sublette wrote “The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry “ the following passage is from a blog titled _“A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry in the United States,” _by Jason Kottke who quotes from a Pacific Standard review of the book:

_“By a conservative estimate, in 1860 the total value of American slaves was $4 billion, far more than the gold and silver then circulating nationally ($228.3 million, “most of it in the North,” the authors add), total currency ($435.4 million), and even the value of the South’s total farmland ($1.92 billion). Slaves were, to slavers, worth more than everything else they could imagine combined.”_

*Ned & Constance Sublette, **The American Slave Coast: A History of the Slave-Breeding Industry*​
Slaves were worth more than the total currency plus all the farmland in the South combined yet did not receive a dime. As I write this America has 1.9 trillion dollars of total currency in circulation according to the federal reserve. In 1860 the total value of slaves was 17- and one-half times more than the money circulating in the economy. Giving todays amount of currency in circulation, the same equivalence in comparison to the value of slaves would make slaves worth 33,250,000,000,000 dollars. Remember that slaves were considered property. Because they were, the following activity could occur.

During slavery, more specifically during the 19th century, wealthy slaveowners looking for a way to get additional capital to buy more slaves came up with an idea- slave backed securities. Your eyes are not playing tricks on you. Slaveowners securitized slavery. Cornell professors Edward E. Baptist and Louis Hyman detailed how it was done in an article published by the Chicago Sun-Times on its website dated March 7, 2014. This is from the article:

_In the 1830s, powerful Southern slaveowners wanted to import capital into their states so they could buy more slaves. They came up with a new, two-part idea: mortgaging slaves; and then turning the mortgages into bonds that could be marketed all over the world.

First, American planters organized new banks, usually in new states like Mississippi and Louisiana. Drawing up lists of slaves for collateral, the planters then mortgaged them to the banks they had created, enabling themselves to buy additional slaves to expand cotton production. To provide capital for those loans, the banks sold bonds to investors from around the globe — London, New York, Amsterdam, Paris. The bond buyers, many of whom lived in countries where slavery was illegal, didn’t own individual slaves — just bonds backed by their value. Planters’ mortgage payments paid the interest and the principle on these bond payments. Enslaved human beings had been, in modern financial lingo, “securitized.”

As slave-backed mortgages became paper bonds, everybody profited — except, obviously, enslaved African Americans whose forced labor repaid owners’ mortgages. But investors owed a piece of slave-earned income. Older slave states such as Maryland and Virginia sold slaves to the new cotton states, at securitization-inflated prices, resulting in slave asset bubble. Cotton factor firms like the now-defunct Lehman Brothers — founded in Alabama — became wildly successful. Lehman moved to Wall Street, and for all these firms, every transaction in slave-earned money flowing in and out of the U.S. earned Wall Street firms a fee.

The infant American financial industry nourished itself on profits taken from financing slave traders, cotton brokers and underwriting slave-backed bonds. But though slavery ended in 1865, in the years after the Civil War, black entrepreneurs would find themselves excluded from a financial system originally built on their bodies. _

*Edward E. Baptist and Louis Hyman, American Finance Grew on the Back of Slaves*​
According to the Sublettes, 400 to 500,000 slaves landed on the shores of what is now America. By 1860 there were 4 million slaves living here. The importation of slaves was made illegal in 1808. So from 1808 until 1860 the number of slaves increased by at least 1,000 percent. If we allow for the Africans selling each other, Africans would be responsible for between 400 to 500 thousand slaves. What about the 3.5 million additional slaves? Africans did not create them. Whites did this through forced human breeding for business and for pleasure. “Africans sold each other into slavery”, says the racist.

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## BS Filter

westwall said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go to this spook's neighborhood and burn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Carolina college student, stepfather fatally shot in head on front lawn over fender bender: reports
> 
> 
> A South Carolina college student and her stepfather were shot dead in the front lawn Monday in a road rage related attack after a minor fender bender in the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fuck you you piece of shit.  Violence against innocent people helps no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to your antifa and blm pals, you sick cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn loot Murder and antifart are not my friends.  But you don't help fix problems by making more victims.  When you do that sort of shit you are no better than they are.
Click to expand...

Really?  So fighting the enemies of the USA like Japan and Germany, etc, made us just like them?Idiot.


----------



## IM2

jbrownson0831 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> About 1000 total people killed by the police this year, 37% are white, 23% black, 15% Hispanic and the rest are unknown or other.  Total arrests per year average anywhere from 10 million to 13 million.  So total deaths caused by police are .0001% and certainly show no racism.  Now I know facts make your head hurt and liberls hate to see them but too bad.
Click to expand...

It is documented fact the law enforcement is full of racists. Funny how the per capita argument never applies in this situation.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Dude, you are so fucked up, and your head filled with so much shit you are not worth talking to.  You have no real facts to back up your claims.  You are simply batshit crazy like the other loons wandering around muttering to themselves.


Attacking the messenger not the message is a major act of desperation.


----------



## westwall

BS Filter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go to this spook's neighborhood and burn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Carolina college student, stepfather fatally shot in head on front lawn over fender bender: reports
> 
> 
> A South Carolina college student and her stepfather were shot dead in the front lawn Monday in a road rage related attack after a minor fender bender in the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fuck you you piece of shit.  Violence against innocent people helps no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to your antifa and blm pals, you sick cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn loot Murder and antifart are not my friends.  But you don't help fix problems by making more victims.  When you do that sort of shit you are no better than they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  So fighting the enemies of the USA like Japan and Germany, etc, made us just like them?Idiot.
Click to expand...





Don't be any more of a retard than you have to be.  The actions of this scumbag are not the actions of his neighbors.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are so fucked up, and your head filled with so much shit you are not worth talking to.  You have no real facts to back up your claims.  You are simply batshit crazy like the other loons wandering around muttering to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking the messenger not the message is a major act of desperation.
Click to expand...






No, it's an acknowledgement that no matter what facts you are presented you will never agree to any that disagree with your warped sense of reality.

You have already advocated murdering white children for no reason other than their skin color.

That makes you a sociopath.


----------



## BS Filter

westwall said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go to this spook's neighborhood and burn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Carolina college student, stepfather fatally shot in head on front lawn over fender bender: reports
> 
> 
> A South Carolina college student and her stepfather were shot dead in the front lawn Monday in a road rage related attack after a minor fender bender in the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fuck you you piece of shit.  Violence against innocent people helps no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to your antifa and blm pals, you sick cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn loot Murder and antifart are not my friends.  But you don't help fix problems by making more victims.  When you do that sort of shit you are no better than they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  So fighting the enemies of the USA like Japan and Germany, etc, made us just like them?Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be any more of a retard than you have to be.  The actions of this scumbag are not the actions of his neighbors.
Click to expand...

Don't be an ignorant ass.  The people of Germany weren't Hitler and his thugs, but they paid the price for his actions.  So did the Japanese people.  America is in the midst of a civil war.  The people of the south suffered greatly because a few idiots wanted to keep their slaves.  It's reality.  Idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

America is not “in the midst of a civil war.”


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> You have already advocated murdering white children for no reason other than their skin color.
> That makes you a sociopath.


I've explained many times my position on S.Africa.

I've said if a man comes into your home and robs and rapes you and tries to put you under his heel that man can't complain at the tactics you use to get him out of your home.


----------



## keepitreal

Paul Essien said:


>


Sweet Home, Chicago aka Chiraq

Year to date

Shot & Killed: *456*
Shot & Wounded: *2275*
Total Shot: *2731*
Total Homicides: *498*

Of the 456 shoot and killed, black/black accounted for nearly 400 of those deaths- 79%
Police were responsible for ONLY 3 of the 456 shooting deaths
6 police were shot and wounded
Of the more than 39 children that have been shot, more than 20 of those children lost their lives

Let me introduce you to some of the black lives(-1)cut short by other blacks since Jan. 1 2020





Sincere A. Gaston, 20 months old, returning home from the laundromat with his mom
buckled in his carseat in the backseat when he was struck and killed by a bullet during a drive by shooting





Deonta Howard, 3 years old...shot in the face





Mekhi James, 3 years old, struck and killed by a bullet during a drive by shooting





DeJohn Irving was 1 years old when he was shot in the head two times
during a drive by shooting while out with his grandmother...by the Grace of God, he survived





Natalia Wallace, 7 years old, was at her grandmother's house with her family
for a 4th of July cookout...she was playing in the yard with the other kids
when 3 guys pulled up to the front of the house, exited the car and opened fire
She was shot in the forehead in front of family, friends and the kids she was playing with 





Lena Nunez Anaya, 10 years old, was at her grandmother's house
She was sitting on the couch in the living room with her younger brother, watching tv
when a stray bullet came through the window and struck her in the head, killing her





Amaria Jones, 13 years old, was showing her mom a dance move
when a stray bullet pierced through the window, struck her in the neck and killed her




 



Vernado Jones, Jr, 14 years old, was shot in the back and killed at a 4th of July gathering
when 4 males walked up and opened fire into the gathering, 4, of the 8 people shot, were killed
2 of the 4 who were only injured were also children, ages 11 and 15


Protests
Riots
Rage
Marching
Looting
Torching shit
24/7 news coverage
Gold caskets
Multiple public wakes
Taking a knee
Public outcry
Black Silence Is Compliance 
Demands for those who know something to speak up
Demands for justice
Say Their Name

That^ is what DOESN'T HAPPEN when a white cop isn't involved
and the victim doesn't have a rap sheet, only then do BLM

Go make yourself useful boy...burn down a building and make sure you're in it


----------



## Quasar44

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


You guys kill yourself that is what you know


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## Paul Essien

Black man stabbed a white man, 7 times, a few days ago because he felt the need to kill a white man after watching videos of police brutality.

Black community needs to help #JayvonHatchett he is a bright kid that is overwhelmed by seeing the everyday mistreatments of his people. 

I hope he has a GoFundMe for him and his family.


----------



## keepitreal

Paul Essien said:


> Black man stabbed a white man, 7 times, a few days ago because he felt the need to kill a white man after watching videos of police brutality.
> 
> Black community needs to help #JayvonHatchett he is a bright kid that is overwhelmed by seeing the everyday mistreatments of his people.
> 
> I hope he has a GoFundMe for him and his family.


Good thing he doesn't watch Chicago nightly news...he might have shot himself


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Black man stabbed a white man, 7 times, a few days ago because he felt the need to kill a white man after watching videos of police brutality.
> 
> Black community needs to help #JayvonHatchett he is a bright kid that is overwhelmed by seeing the everyday mistreatments of his people.
> 
> I hope he has a GoFundMe for him and his family.


You want a murderer to have a GoFundMe?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man stabbed a white man, 7 times, a few days ago because he felt the need to kill a white man after watching videos of police brutality.
> 
> Black community needs to help #JayvonHatchett he is a bright kid that is overwhelmed by seeing the everyday mistreatments of his people.
> 
> I hope he has a GoFundMe for him and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> You want a murderer to have a GoFundMe?
Click to expand...

The white person who he stabbed is still alive.


----------



## Paul Essien

Show this video to anyone who comes with the usual argument of "Well but erm if that black person complied and didn't resist arrest"


Hands up. Unarmed. It doesn't matter when you are black.

Mean while in the world white people


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black man stabbed a white man, 7 times, a few days ago because he felt the need to kill a white man after watching videos of police brutality.
> 
> Black community needs to help #JayvonHatchett he is a bright kid that is overwhelmed by seeing the everyday mistreatments of his people.
> 
> I hope he has a GoFundMe for him and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> You want a murderer to have a GoFundMe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white person who he stabbed is still alive.
Click to expand...

But you still make excuses for the criminal


----------



## Paul Essien

So this white man (Jason Meisch) in Minneapolis shoots and kills his wife because she wasn't fkin him enough (_Click on the pic I don't make this sh*t up_)

*But that wasn't bad enough.*

He then thought to himself "_Fk it. I'm gonna spend a long time in Shawshank so I might as well go next door and shoot and kill some young blk girls too_"










I mean this part of the story just kills me

"_When authorities arrived, they engaged in a standoff with the man. He fired 40 shots before being arrested"_

So he just committed murder, attempted murder, was now firing at officers, and he magically was arrested and allowed due process.

He fired 40 shots at the police and is still alive. I thought they always shoot people who have guns drawn I them. No ?

And even though he shot two young black girls in the head, by a miracle, they're still alive but critical.

Because he tried to murder to young black girls, they will reward him by having his sentence reduced.


----------



## IM2

*After 6 Murder Trials and 24 Years, Charges Dropped Against Curtis Flowers*
Nicholas Bogel-Burroughs and Rick Rojas 7 hrs ago

Prosecutors on Friday dropped murder charges against Curtis Flowers, a Black man who was tried six times for the same killings by a white prosecutor who was found to have pushed to keep Black jurors out of the case. 



			After 6 Murder Trials and 24 Years, Charges Dropped Against Curtis Flowers


----------



## IM2

*A Tale of Two Shootings. How the Media Covers Up White Crimes


*

We examine two separate shootings to expose how the white media tries to cover up crimes committed by white offenders. We also issue a call to arms for black men to start chronicling these crimes and counter-balance the  white media propaganda.


They like to play that ratio/per capita game with numbers too and justifying the criminal justice system's bias statistics. Criminality was written into the constitution that made things normal by white folks to be illegal by Black people in America. The media is complicit in allowing biased coverage to drive this conversation.


----------



## IM2

*TV producer mistakenly arrested for bank robbery*


Beverly Hills police arrested award-winning TV producer, Charles Belk, mistaking him for a bank robbery suspect.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## IM2

Quasar44 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys kill yourself that is what you know
Click to expand...

Whites kill themselves just as much and pretend it doesn't happen.


----------



## Paul Essien

There was a leaked audio of sheriff last week in Arkansas who was angry that his girlfriend spoke to black man in a store


I mean. Listen to how weak and insecure these white supremacist are. Just talking to a black man is enough to set him off.

And how come he wasn't acting all tough to the black person face ? Why wait till he got in the car ?

Coward.


----------



## Paul Essien

Black people in Africa (Zambia) shut down Chinese store for refusing to serve blk ppl.


I mean the fking nerve of them

Coming into an African country and trying this. They are trying to do a soft colonization. Open a few businesses but if they are allowed to grow and build the Zambians will under the hell of the Chinese and oppressed in the continent all over again. 

But black people fighting back.


----------



## Quasar44

Paul Essien said:


> Black people in Africa (Zambia) shut down Chinese store for refusing to serve blk ppl.
> 
> 
> I mean the fking nerve of them
> 
> Coming into an African country and trying this. They are trying to do a soft colonization. Open a few businesses but if they are allowed to grow and build the Zambians will under the hell of the Chinese and oppressed in the continent all over again.
> 
> But black people fighting back.


You only can see things black vs white but your real enemy is blacks


----------



## Paul Essien

White male rapes 30 women and finally has charges brought to him.





It took him to rape 30 women ? If he was black he would have been caught at 1.


----------



## IM2

Quasar44 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people in Africa (Zambia) shut down Chinese store for refusing to serve blk ppl.
> 
> 
> I mean the fking nerve of them
> 
> Coming into an African country and trying this. They are trying to do a soft colonization. Open a few businesses but if they are allowed to grow and build the Zambians will under the hell of the Chinese and oppressed in the continent all over again.
> 
> But black people fighting back.
> 
> 
> 
> You only can see things black vs white but your real enemy is blacks
Click to expand...

No, his real enemy are pretending to be colorblind white racists.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> White male rapes 30 women and finally has charges brought to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took him to rape 30 women ? If he was black he would have been caught at 1.


We have a president who has raped 20. White racists don't give a fuck about crime.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Taz said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant, blacks should still learn how to behave themselves in a normal society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their great great great grandma got raped by your great great great grandpa you inconsiderate asshole! Now, give them your bank account!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I've told them that my ancestors were serfs back in the old country, but it doesn't matter to them, their hate of white folks has totally blinded them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that you are not living in the "old country" where your parents were serfs, but blacks are still living in the lands and among the group of people who have been their oppressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That I haven't oppressed anyone doesn't matter to you. When you see a white person, they're an oppressor to you. It must be difficult to go through life with such a large chip on your shoulder.
> Look, just because you got turned down for something by a white person isn't oppression or racism every single time. Most of the time, it's because you simply don't measure up. I mean, just look at your attitude towards white people... it's not a pretty sight.
Click to expand...

When bad things happen to whites, Asians, Latinos and American Indians, we just say shit happens and drive on with life.  When bad things happen to many blacks, they scream racism instead.  Believing in racism is just an excuse for failure.


----------



## Paul Essien

*Police in Alabama planted drugs and guns on over 1,000 innocent Black men*


----------



## Paul Essien

Dozens of black franchise owners sue McDonald for discrmination.





It's as I've always said they make sure to sabotage black businesses. 

In this case the powers that be at Mcdonalds made to sure the black franchise owners were given the worse restaurants that are taken in the least cash flow and even when some blk franchuse owners got around that and built it back up, they then made sure to give them the least support and opportunities than they did to white franchises.


----------



## Paul Essien

Black people were told if you don't comply that's a death sentence.


----------



## Paul Essien

*35 million drugs, guns, vehicles and cash confiscated in massive drug bust in Gwinnett*

 Your “model minority” ladies & gentleman 





When will the federal government monitor China towns across the US like they still do the Black community. We know they won't because they consider them honorary white supremacists


----------



## Paul Essien

Even Malcolm x, over 50 yrs ago, was saying Sports stars and Entertainers should not be spokespeople for blk ppl


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

A white women goes to Africa (Rwanda) and has a meltdown because they "_nerve_" quarantine her because she tested positive for covid.


Basically she doesn't like black people telling her what to do. Even if it's the law. 

*An entitled, white, Karen "Tik Tok - Insta influencer". That combo is worst than Covid-19. *

And what you doing there ?  Africa isn’t getting hit as hard as everywhere else. You trying to spread it ? 






You worthless b*tch - You're the fkin visitor. Rwanda is the Home Team. Their country, their rules.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> A white women goes to Africa (Rwanda) and has a meltdown because they "_nerve_" quarantine her because she tested positive for covid.
> 
> 
> Basically she doesn't like black people telling her what to do. Even if it's the law.
> 
> *An entitled, white, Karen "Tik Tok - Insta influencer". That combo is worst than Covid-19. *
> 
> And what you doing there ?  Africa isn’t getting hit as hard as everywhere else. You trying to spread it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You worthless b*tch - You're the fkin visitor. Rwanda is the Home Team. Their country, their rules.




I'm shocked. I think you might have a valid point. She is a visitor and tested positive. If they want to  quarantine her, that is their right as it is their country.


----------



## Paul Essien

This is officer Ryan Hendricks. He was shot and killed this week. His name didn't trend, and no one referred to his killer as "an animal", because the man who murdered him was white.





The phony #bluelivesmatter crowd ignored him. I believe officer Ryan Hendricks life mattered


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> This is officer Ryan Hendricks. He was shot and killed this week. His name didn't trend, and no one referred to his killer as "an animal", because the man who murdered him was white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phony #bluelivesmatter crowd ignored him. I believe officer Ryan Hendricks life mattered




That is because there is no one defending his murderer, so it is not controversial.


Give us the details, and I'm fairly sure we will all be happy to call him an animal and call for his death by firing squad.


----------



## Paul Essien

*This El -Dorado fire in Cali was started by white people at a party. *

It has killed people. destroyed property worth billions, destroyed 15 thousand acres and yet they have not been arrested. No-one has slammed them in the media. but they all up in arms over protestors who destroy property worth less and kill no one.






I mean - White people have a gender reveal party and set off one of the biggest fires in Cali history and nobody gets arrested, or charged no media coverage no names no no NOTHING they just buried the story.

*This is how white media covers for white criminals. *

Can you imagine .....*CAN YOU EVEN FKING IMAGINE*......if this fire was started by black people in LA in compton ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is officer Ryan Hendricks. He was shot and killed this week. His name didn't trend, and no one referred to his killer as "an animal", because the man who murdered him was white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phony #bluelivesmatter crowd ignored him. I believe officer Ryan Hendricks life mattered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because there is no one defending his murderer, so it is not controversial.
> 
> 
> Give us the details, and I'm fairly sure we will all be happy to call him an animal and call for his death by firing squad.
Click to expand...

The point is white ppl pick and choose which blue lives matter depending on the color of the killer. 

The white community needs to address the problem of these young, white thugs in their communities from broken families, influenced by rock music which is anti-cop. 

This is an epidemic. There must be legislation to stop this rock music that leads to mass shootings and murdering of these cops. White on white violence must be addressed.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is officer Ryan Hendricks. He was shot and killed this week. His name didn't trend, and no one referred to his killer as "an animal", because the man who murdered him was white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phony #bluelivesmatter crowd ignored him. I believe officer Ryan Hendricks life mattered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because there is no one defending his murderer, so it is not controversial.
> 
> 
> Give us the details, and I'm fairly sure we will all be happy to call him an animal and call for his death by firing squad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is white ppl pick and choose which blue lives matter depending on the color of the killer.
> ....
Click to expand...


No, we pick and choose who we bitch about, when we see that there is not the just consensus that there should be.


Crimes that are not controversial, because no one defends the indefensible, there is not much to talk about.


We all agree that the cop killer should be tried and if/when convicted should be executed. 

It is only when some odd ball whack jobs defends the indefensible, that it becomes a matter of debate.


I already made this point. YOu just ignored it and repeated your original, incorrect claim.


You going to actually address my point at some point, or is that not how you roll?


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

Check it out. Nothing but privileged white kids getting a helicopter landing at their white supremacist school. Show me Black kids getting the same.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

This is how you talk to these white supremacists

**


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

Rare color film of Tulsa, Oklahoma's "Black Wall Street" in 1921. An affluent Black American community, seen as threat to jealous White people. An angry racist mob destroyed 40 blocks of Greenwood and killed hundreds of Black men, women and children.  


Show this to anyone who says "_Well you know, if blk people just done for themselves and stop begging, and clean up your neighbourhood and stop committing crime and pulled up your pants_"


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Ruth b Ginsburg and Margaret Sanger were right 
Black people are weeds


----------



## Paul Essien

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Ruth b Ginsburg and Margaret Sanger were right
> Black people are weeds
> 
> View attachment 391593


The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white ppl have and are the main evil.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Paul Essien said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth b Ginsburg and Margaret Sanger were right
> Black people are weeds
> 
> View attachment 391593
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white ppl have and are the main evil.
Click to expand...


You have me confused with someone who gives a rats ass
Blacks are lazy  stupid and worthless
The left is right about blacks ....150%


----------



## Paul Essien

Deplorable Yankee said:


> You have me confused with someone who gives a rats ass
> Blacks are lazy  stupid and worthless
> The left is right about blacks ....150%


Why do you believe that you are inferior to a black man ?


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Paul Essien said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have me confused with someone who gives a rats ass
> Blacks are lazy  stupid and worthless
> The left is right about blacks ....150%
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that you are inferior to a black man ?
Click to expand...

Nope still not caring brah 

Go do a drive by 
Go loot and burn down a black owned business for justice ...dumb monkeys 
Youre still just a tool of the white left...kill yourselves the world won't skip a beat without yas ...

I'm all for more taxpayer paid for abortions for blacks


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I've totally given up on yas 
Blacks just don't have what it takes to build prosperous  civilizations or stable societies 

Youre nothing but leeches and parasites


----------



## Paul Essien

This is Thomas Sankara. He is often know as "Africa;s Che Guverra"






He is the former leader of Burkina Faso in Africa. He increased the literacy rate, made FGM, forced marriages and polygamy illegal, pushed for women to work, reduced the salaries of govt officials including himself, built roads and railways to bring the nation together and didn’t allow them to rely on foreign aid and SO much more

He was killed in 1987 on the request of the French


----------



## Paul Essien

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Nope still not caring brah
> 
> Go do a drive by
> Go loot and burn down a black owned business for justice ...dumb monkeys
> Youre still just a tool of the white left...kill yourselves the world won't skip a beat without yas ...
> 
> I'm all for more taxpayer paid for abortions for blacks


You are just as good as a black man. There is no need for the inferiority complex


----------



## badbob85037

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## badbob85037

You poor poor person. Is there anybody on this Earth not trying to fuck you?


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> This is Thomas Sankara. He is often know as "Africa;s Che Guverra"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the former leader of Burkina Faso in Africa. He increased the literacy rate, made FGM, forced marriages and polygamy illegal, pushed for women to work, reduced the salaries of govt officials including himself, built roads and railways to bring the nation together and didn’t allow them to rely on foreign aid and SO much more
> 
> He was killed in 1987 on the request of the French


That is possible. Obama/Hillary stirred the middle east by having a couple of nations destabilized. Just saying.


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


>


People who gave severe Psyche issues are not forced into Psychiatric Hospitals as they once were. After all of the spending of social programs why this exists is a quandry. Perhaps the programs are  designed to do just that.


----------



## Paul Essien

Barbados removes the Queen of England as it's island nation’s ruler


----------



## Paul Essien

22lcidw said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who gave severe Psyche issues are not forced into Psychiatric Hospitals as they once were. After all of the spending of social programs why this exists is a quandry. Perhaps the programs are  designed to do just that.
Click to expand...

All these white supremacist terrorists worked out every painstaking detail, right down to the stock piling of ammunition and the use of multiple weapons just so they could ensure an uninterrupted hail of gunfire.

One gun runs out of ammo, switch to the next one. That’s architecture. That's engineering. There intent was to destroy as much as they possibly could in the shortest amount of time. They wanted to kill. They wanted to see people dead. That was their objective.

Nothing to do with mental issues.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Black man stabbed a white man, 7 times, a few days ago because he felt the need to kill a white man after watching videos of police brutality.
> 
> Black community needs to help #JayvonHatchett he is a bright kid that is overwhelmed by seeing the everyday mistreatments of his people.
> 
> I hope he has a GoFundMe for him and his family.








Fuck the little prick.  Acting like a savage doesn't help your cause you idiot.  All it does is initiate a race war.  One that you can't win.

But one that will kill lots of innocent people.


----------



## Paul Essien

A white man (Kyle Brandon Grieb) in Texas two days ago, kills his two white daughters then kills himself


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Paul Essien said:


> Barbados removes the Queen of England as it's island nation’s ruler


I understand that Jamaica will follow shortly. Exciting times. BTW the link doesn't work.


----------



## Paul Essien

Tommy Tainant said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barbados removes the Queen of England as it's island nation’s ruler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that Jamaica will follow shortly. Exciting times. BTW the link doesn't work.
Click to expand...

Does now.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Fuck the little prick.  Acting like a savage doesn't help your cause you idiot.  All it does is initiate a race war.  One that you can't win.


It depends on how the war was fought. If it was a Guerilla war, that is it's fought on land. then black people would win and I say even with us at 13% against 70% whites. Why ? Because the white man is a coward and you have to heart to fight in a guerilla war.

Whites don't wanna go toe to toe with blk ppl.

See black people's heart and courage is on display everyday and has been for 400 years.

We go HARD BODY. We are out here on the streets right now. We go up against the biggest military power on the planet.

WE ARE OUT-NUMBERED
WE ARE OUT-GUNNED
WE ARE OUT-FINANCED

But we fking dust ourselves off and challenge the dam beast.........EVERYDAY !! We still out everyday saying "_Hell now.......we ain't gonna bow down to this sh*t_" 






White people don't have that kinda courage.

The world saw how useless whites are at guerilla warfare in Nam when they ran white Americans out the country. You got fked up.



westwall said:


> But one that will kill lots of innocent people.


Happening all ready.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the little prick.  Acting like a savage doesn't help your cause you idiot.  All it does is initiate a race war.  One that you can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how the war was fought. If it was a Guerilla war, that is it's fought on land. then black people would win and I say even with us at 13% against 70% whites. Why ? Because the white man is a coward and you have to heart to fight in a guerilla war.
> 
> Whites don't wanna go toe to toe with blk ppl.
> 
> See black people's heart and courage is on display everyday and has been for 400 years.
> 
> We go HARD BODY. We are out here on the streets right now. We go up against the biggest military power on the planet.
> 
> WE ARE OUT-NUMBERED
> WE ARE OUT-GUNNED
> WE ARE OUT-FINANCED
> 
> But we fking dust ourselves off and challenge the dam beast.........EVERYDAY !! We still out everyday saying "_Hell now.......we ain't gonna bow down to this sh*t_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people don't have that kinda courage.
> 
> The world saw how useless whites are at guerilla warfare in Nam when they ran white Americans out the country. You got fked up.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But one that will kill lots of innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happening all ready.
Click to expand...






You're an idiot.  35 Rangers in Mozambique killed hundreds of technicals.  It's all down to training, and you are a very small minority of black people. 

Most black people think you're a freak and want nothing to do with you and your ilk.


----------



## westwall

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why did a white country ever need black slaves???
Click to expand...







They didn't.   The slave states did worse economically than the free states did.  That means slavery was not just bad morally, and ethically, but functionally as well.  

That's why when the Civil War came the Douth lost so quickly,  and so badly.  They couldn't begin to compete with the free states.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the little prick.  Acting like a savage doesn't help your cause you idiot.  All it does is initiate a race war.  One that you can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how the war was fought. If it was a Guerilla war, that is it's fought on land. then black people would win and I say even with us at 13% against 70% whites. Why ? Because the white man is a coward and you have to heart to fight in a guerilla war.
> 
> Whites don't wanna go toe to toe with blk ppl.
> 
> See black people's heart and courage is on display everyday and has been for 400 years.
> 
> We go HARD BODY. We are out here on the streets right now. We go up against the biggest military power on the planet.
> 
> WE ARE OUT-NUMBERED
> WE ARE OUT-GUNNED
> WE ARE OUT-FINANCED
> 
> But we fking dust ourselves off and challenge the dam beast.........EVERYDAY !! We still out everyday saying "_Hell now.......we ain't gonna bow down to this sh*t_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people don't have that kinda courage.
> 
> The world saw how useless whites are at guerilla warfare in Nam when they ran white Americans out the country. You got fked up.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But one that will kill lots of innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happening all ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot.  35 Rangers in Mozambique killed hundreds of technicals.  It's all down to training, and you are a very small minority of black people.
> 
> Most black people think you're a freak and want nothing to do with you and your ilk.
Click to expand...

*I'd rather have 20 lions than 200 sheep. You hear me ?*

It's down to heart and courage. Whites can do all the drills and training you fkin want. That's easy because you know there is no one there to kill you. 

Racism is WEAK thing. Going to toe to toe against black people now means you have to do a STRONG thing. Black people's history has been written in blood of us strong things. I would not even be able to type this if my ancestors did not do strong things.

Most ppl have access to guns. You will always be faced with mass resistance.

Plenty of innocents will be massacred, families wiped out, communities looted and burnt.

This is not an easy win.

There is no shortage of real veterans from blk urban background. Yes the most disproportionately represented group come from white exurban and rural areas.

Yes white supremacists have always Joined the military, to learn to fight in their little Rahowa thing. The flipside to that, is if they do start up their race war, you'll find there's a lot of blk ppl who've had that same training, as well as combat experience.

You've seen the hell and upheaveal unarmed black people can do in the USA in two weeks ? Now imagine us fully armed ? Whites are always talking about how blks kill each other ok then imagine that rage unleashed on whites ? 

Black people ain't going anyway not with great tragedy to your own.


----------



## Dale Smith

Paul Essien said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who gave severe Psyche issues are not forced into Psychiatric Hospitals as they once were. After all of the spending of social programs why this exists is a quandry. Perhaps the programs are  designed to do just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All these white supremacist terrorists worked out every painstaking detail, right down to the stock piling of ammunition and the use of multiple weapons just so they could ensure an uninterrupted hail of gunfire.
> 
> One gun runs out of ammo, switch to the next one. That’s architecture. That's engineering. There intent was to destroy as much as they possibly could in the shortest amount of time. They wanted to kill. They wanted to see people dead. That was their objective.
> 
> Nothing to do with mental issues.
Click to expand...


I use to believe that you were just angry and using this forum to vent, then I thought that you were just a nut job but now? I think you are just trolling for attention.

Lanza didn't kill anyone because no one died at Sandy Hoax and not even the ones running that psy-op could claim it was racially motivated being that every alleged victim was white. The Dylan Roof psy-op was as equally pathetic in it's attempt to fool the sheeple. James Holmes was found dazed, barely able to stand and drooling at the mouth in the parking lot of the movie theater in Aurora dressed in military type gear but the deal is that someone on this hit team accidentally left their gas mask and helmet at the scene along with the same gear Holmes was alleged to be wearing.

The Parkland school shooting was equally pathetic with enough holes in that to drive a tank through. Paddock had the number 13 tattooed on his neck but the corpse we were shown that was conveniently shot in the face had no such tattoo  plus there are numerous witnesses that said that shots came from every direction and forensics using sound testing equipment proves as much.

I don't know whom the other three are but given the track record of the first five psy-ops? I don't give it more than a back-handed wave. Lots of good white and black folks that would never involve themselves in a race war. I would certainly never "join". Going to war with someone because of the tint of their skin differs from mine is a repulsive thought.

Keep stoking the flames of racial divide because that is what trolls do....but you are full of shit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the little prick.  Acting like a savage doesn't help your cause you idiot.  All it does is initiate a race war.  One that you can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how the war was fought. If it was a Guerilla war, that is it's fought on land. then black people would win and I say even with us at 13% against 70% whites. Why ? Because the white man is a coward and you have to heart to fight in a guerilla war.
> 
> Whites don't wanna go toe to toe with blk ppl.
> 
> See black people's heart and courage is on display everyday and has been for 400 years.
> 
> We go HARD BODY. We are out here on the streets right now. We go up against the biggest military power on the planet.
> 
> WE ARE OUT-NUMBERED
> WE ARE OUT-GUNNED
> WE ARE OUT-FINANCED
> 
> But we fking dust ourselves off and challenge the dam beast.........EVERYDAY !! We still out everyday saying "_Hell now.......we ain't gonna bow down to this sh*t_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people don't have that kinda courage.
> 
> The world saw how useless whites are at guerilla warfare in Nam when they ran white Americans out the country. You got fked up.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But one that will kill lots of innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happening all ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot.  35 Rangers in Mozambique killed hundreds of technicals.  It's all down to training, and you are a very small minority of black people.
> 
> Most black people think you're a freak and want nothing to do with you and your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'd rather have 20 lions than 200 sheep. You hear me ?*
> 
> It's down to heart and courage. Whites can do all the drills and training you fkin want. That's easy because you know there is no one there to kill you.
> 
> Racism is WEAK thing. Going to toe to toe against black people now means you have to do a STRONG thing. Black people's history has been written in blood of us strong things. I would not even be able to type this if my ancestors did not do strong things.
> 
> Most ppl have access to guns. You will always be faced with mass resistance.
> 
> Plenty of innocents will be massacred, families wiped out, communities looted and burnt.
> 
> This is not an easy win.
> 
> There is no shortage of real veterans from blk urban background. Yes the most disproportionately represented group come from white exurban and rural areas.
> 
> Yes white supremacists have always Joined the military, to learn to fight in their little Rahowa thing. The flipside to that, is if they do start up their race war, you'll find there's a lot of blk ppl who've had that same training, as well as combat experience.
> 
> You've seen the hell and upheaveal unarmed black people can do in the USA in two weeks ? Now imagine us fully armed ? Whites are always talking about how blks kill each other ok then imagine that rage unleashed on whites ?
> 
> Black people ain't going anyway not with great tragedy to your own.
Click to expand...


My God, you're a fucking lunatic


----------



## jackflash

The statist left operates on their divide & conquer strategy with their main focus on racial divide. Take two statist left peas in the pod; Joe Stalin & Adolf Hitler. Stalin persecuted Jews but started to persecute ANYONE under his domain that did not further his agenda or he thought to be a threat to his personal power base. Hitler persecuted Jews but started persecuting ANYONE under his domain that did not further his agenda or he thought to be a threat to his personal power base. Then there is the case of Pol Pot & Big Daddy Idi Amin. Again, two peas in a pod. These two statist left in ideology boys just murdered anyone & everyone because they had the power to do so. 
I have never been to New York state let alone NYC but from what I have heard the folks over in that neck of the woods prefer a statist left government.  I notice that James Dillon was apprehended in the Socialist Republic Of New York State, specifically NYC by one of its police precincts. From what I have been able to gather criminals seem to fare better in states/cities that have a statist left constituency/government. If that be the case you may want to check out the government ideology, eg. Left or Right(Democrat or Republican) in locals where the majority of the Blacks are getting discriminated against. We already know that this Dillon character was confronted in an area governed by a statist left ideology(Democrat), so it would be interesting to find out the ideology of government where these other Black folks you listed above were persecuted at.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the little prick.  Acting like a savage doesn't help your cause you idiot.  All it does is initiate a race war.  One that you can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how the war was fought. If it was a Guerilla war, that is it's fought on land. then black people would win and I say even with us at 13% against 70% whites. Why ? Because the white man is a coward and you have to heart to fight in a guerilla war.
> 
> Whites don't wanna go toe to toe with blk ppl.
> 
> See black people's heart and courage is on display everyday and has been for 400 years.
> 
> We go HARD BODY. We are out here on the streets right now. We go up against the biggest military power on the planet.
> 
> WE ARE OUT-NUMBERED
> WE ARE OUT-GUNNED
> WE ARE OUT-FINANCED
> 
> But we fking dust ourselves off and challenge the dam beast.........EVERYDAY !! We still out everyday saying "_Hell now.......we ain't gonna bow down to this sh*t_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people don't have that kinda courage.
> 
> The world saw how useless whites are at guerilla warfare in Nam when they ran white Americans out the country. You got fked up.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But one that will kill lots of innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happening all ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot.  35 Rangers in Mozambique killed hundreds of technicals.  It's all down to training, and you are a very small minority of black people.
> 
> Most black people think you're a freak and want nothing to do with you and your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'd rather have 20 lions than 200 sheep. You hear me ?*
> 
> It's down to heart and courage. Whites can do all the drills and training you fkin want. That's easy because you know there is no one there to kill you.
> 
> Racism is WEAK thing. Going to toe to toe against black people now means you have to do a STRONG thing. Black people's history has been written in blood of us strong things. I would not even be able to type this if my ancestors did not do strong things.
> 
> Most ppl have access to guns. You will always be faced with mass resistance.
> 
> Plenty of innocents will be massacred, families wiped out, communities looted and burnt.
> 
> This is not an easy win.
> 
> There is no shortage of real veterans from blk urban background. Yes the most disproportionately represented group come from white exurban and rural areas.
> 
> Yes white supremacists have always Joined the military, to learn to fight in their little Rahowa thing. The flipside to that, is if they do start up their race war, you'll find there's a lot of blk ppl who've had that same training, as well as combat experience.
> 
> You've seen the hell and upheaveal unarmed black people can do in the USA in two weeks ? Now imagine us fully armed ? Whites are always talking about how blks kill each other ok then imagine that rage unleashed on whites ?
> 
> Black people ain't going anyway not with great tragedy to your own.
Click to expand...








Sure thing.  Have fun on your short run to oblivion.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Rare color film of Tulsa, Oklahoma's "Black Wall Street" in 1921. An affluent Black American community, seen as threat to jealous White people. An angry racist mob destroyed 40 blocks of Greenwood and killed hundreds of Black men, women and children.
> 
> 
> Show this to anyone who says "_Well you know, if blk people just done for themselves and stop begging, and clean up your neighbourhood and stop committing crime and pulled up your pants_"




99 years ago. Today, you are doing it to yourselves. Stop living in the past. YOu have real problems right now, that are killing your people.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> This is Thomas Sankara. He is often know as "Africa;s Che Guverra"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the former leader of Burkina Faso in Africa. He increased the literacy rate, made FGM, forced marriages and polygamy illegal, pushed for women to work, reduced the salaries of govt officials including himself, built roads and railways to bring the nation together and didn’t allow them to rely on foreign aid and SO much more
> 
> He was killed in 1987 on the request of the French




Communists are morally equal to nazis.


----------



## Paul Essien

Dale Smith said:


> I use to believe that you were just angry and using this forum to vent, then I thought that you were just a nut job but now? I think you are just trolling for attention.


Calling someone a troll is trolling.



Dale Smith said:


> Lanza didn't kill anyone because no one died at Sandy Hoax and not even the ones running that psy-op could claim it was racially motivated being that every alleged victim was white.


Yeah and the moon landing was a hoax. Right ? Fuck out my face with stupid conspiracy sh*t.



Dale Smith said:


> The Dylan Roof psy-op was as equally pathetic in it's attempt to fool the sheeple. James Holmes was found dazed, barely able to stand and drooling at the mouth in the parking lot of the movie theater in Aurora dressed in military type gear but the deal is that someone on this hit team accidentally left their gas mask and helmet at the scene along with the same gear Holmes was alleged to be wearing.


Here we go with white people acting oblivious about racism in America.






In every situation, whites like Roof and Lamza think whites are the ones getting mistreated. “Those mean blacks, calling us racists when we do racist things. How dare they !!”

They value victim status because they’re a cult, and that’s how cults work. A cult can never be the oppressor, it always has to be oppressed. That’s what keeps the members insular, they have to stay in the cult because they’re being attacked by forces from outside. Every bunch of bad guys has to think they’re the good guys. The Ku Klux Klan thinks they’re the heroes. The Nazis thought they were the good guys.

It’s twisted, but it’s how whites think. Despite the world of outrageous privilege guys like Roof and Lanza generally live in, they think whites are getting the short end of everything. It’s mind-boggling that they could think that, but, it’s really how they see the world.



Dale Smith said:


> The Parkland school shooting was equally pathetic with enough holes in that to drive a tank through. Paddock had the number 13 tattooed on his neck but the corpse we were shown that was conveniently shot in the face had no such tattoo  plus there are numerous witnesses that said that shots came from every direction and forensics using sound testing equipment proves as much.


OK. Another guy who has watched too many youtube videos and think's everything is a hoax. I guess you believe Elvis is still alive


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> 99 years ago. Today, you are doing it to yourselves. Stop living in the past. YOu have real problems right now, that are killing your people.


The past and present and future of blk ppl concern me the most and in that history. White people are the main evil.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99 years ago. Today, you are doing it to yourselves. Stop living in the past. YOu have real problems right now, that are killing your people.
> 
> 
> 
> The past and present and future of blk ppl concern me the most and in that history. White people are the main evil.
Click to expand...



We, as a group, have been busting our asses trying to help you, for generations. And this is the thanks we get?

Well, I personally am done with it.


And the more you talk, the more you push, the more white people are agreeing with me.


You are a fool, a racist fool, poking a much larger bear.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> We, as a group, have been busting our asses trying to help you, for generations. And this is the thanks we get?


If that was the case then we would not have the problems we have today.

If white folks are tired of seeing blk ppl speak out racism then there’s an easy way to solve that problem......do the work yourselves.

If whites were willing to stand up and unapologetically, condemn the racism in your community then blk ppl could take a break.

But that’s the problem: Whites do nothing in the face of racism. You don’t speak up, You don’t talk back. You don’t challenge family, friends, colleagues. You are always trying to rationalize why this is that black person was killed. You are always trying to rationalize racism. You are always trying to shift the blame of racism on to black people

It is white silence that has always made racism possible.



Correll said:


> Well, I personally am done with it.


Done with what ?

*White people have a heart of fkin stone when it comes to black people.*

Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when they do get it.

We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do.

Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that they end up in a “certain neighborhood,” which can reduce their access to investment, reduce the quality of their children’s education,

Blk ppl can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood.

Black ppl can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college and receive the same treatment from professors and advisors once they’re there.

Black people  can expect that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest them on bogus charges, or maybe even plant evidence.

Black peoplel can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that they are guilty, and they can expect to be railroaded by the justice system—even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when they are innocent.

*This will happen even if black people are doing their best to do everything right.*

God forbid if a blk person should make a mistake.

Then Blk ppl can expect to be treated as criminals by teachers, given harsher sentences (longer suspensions, quicker expulsions, etc., both of which remove them from school and expose them to the gang element in their neighborhood).

Blk ppl can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.

We can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.

But thats just whining. Right?



Correll said:


> And the more you talk, the more you push, the more white people are agreeing with me.


OK. Cool. Well bring it then. Let's get to the killing. What are you waiting for ? And if we are not meant to be here. Then cool we are not meant to be here. Then you can have an all white country.

*But I promise you, you won't get rid of black people without great tragedy to your own. *

You see black people have heart and courage. That's written in the history books.

We are out numbered
We are out manned
We are out financed

We go up against the biggest military power on the planet and despite being only 13% of the  population. We still go hard body. You saw the way blk ppl brought the country to a standstill over George Floyd now imagine all them blk ppl armed. White men don't want a guerilla war with black men.

We'll fking destroy you and I say that even with us as little as 13%. The white man is a coward. This is why they take a lot wars to the sky and drop bombs. They don't have the heart to go toe to toe. Because the last time they tried that they got fked up in Vietnam.

Don't talk all "Don't make the white folks mad" unless your gonna bk it up.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We, as a group, have been busting our asses trying to help you, for generations. And this is the thanks we get?
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then we would not have the problems we have today.
> 
> If white folks are tired of seeing blk ppl speak out racism then there’s an easy way to solve that problem......do the work yourselves.
> 
> If whites were willing to stand up and unapologetically, condemn the racism in your community then blk ppl could take a break.
> 
> But that’s the problem: Whites do nothing in the face of racism. You don’t speak up, You don’t talk back. You don’t challenge family, friends, colleagues. You are always trying to rationalize why this is that black person was killed. You are always trying to rationalize racism. You are always trying to shift the blame of racism on to black people
> 
> It is white silence that has always made racism possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I personally am done with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done with what ?
> 
> *White people have a heart of fkin stone when it comes to black people.*
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



Yeah, don't bother typing so much crap. I stopped reading here.


1. YOu are not speaking out against wacism, you are speaking out in favor of anti-white racism. 

2.  White people as a group are still busting their ass to try to help you. But the more you act like you do, the more you push to my way of thinking, were we are done with that shit. 

3. YOu keep going, your wake up call will be quite... well deserved when it comes.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Yeah, don't bother typing so much crap. I stopped reading here.


Scared to read the truth ?



Correll said:


> 1. YOu are not speaking out against wacism, you are speaking out in favor of anti-white racism.


Black people have no desire to dominate white people.

If there was a black hospital and a white person needed treatment. We would treat that white person in the hospital and we would not use whites as guinea pigs in black hospitals. the way whites use blks as guinea pigs in white hospitals

If there was a blk bank and white person needed credit and he qualified. We would not redline white areas from credit the way many banks redline black areas from credit.

Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated us. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.



Correll said:


> 2.  White people as a group are still busting their ass to try to help you. But the more you act like you do, the more you push to my way of thinking, were we are done with that shit.


OK. The floor is yours. Tell me all these good white people who are systematically getting rid of racism.

Go on. Give me a good laugh and tell,



Correll said:


> 3. YOu keep going, your wake up call will be quite... well deserved when it comes.









[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't bother typing so much crap. I stopped reading here.
> 
> 
> 
> Scared to read the truth ?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YOu are not speaking out against wacism, you are speaking out in favor of anti-white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people have no desire to dominate white people.
> 
> If there was a black hospital and a white person needed treatment. We would treat that white person in the hospital and we would not use whites as guinea pigs in black hospitals. the way whites use blks as guinea pigs in white hospitals
> 
> If there was a blk bank and white person needed credit and he qualified. We would not redline white areas from credit the way many banks redline black areas from credit.
> 
> Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated us. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  White people as a group are still busting their ass to try to help you. But the more you act like you do, the more you push to my way of thinking, were we are done with that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. The floor is yours. Tell me all these good white people who are systematically getting rid of racism.
> 
> Go on. Give me a good laugh and tell,
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. YOu keep going, your wake up call will be quite... well deserved when it comes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]



There has been a bi-partisan consensus on equality for black people in this country, from before I was born. 

YOur whining about wacism, is just "code" for anti-white racism. 


So, keep it up. YOu are my greatest ally. Every time you open your racist mouth, more young white people realize that white liberals are fucking stupid, and they choose to not be cucks trying to appease your racism and hate.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We, as a group, have been busting our asses trying to help you, for generations. And this is the thanks we get?
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then we would not have the problems we have today.
> 
> If white folks are tired of seeing blk ppl speak out racism then there’s an easy way to solve that problem......do the work yourselves.
> 
> If whites were willing to stand up and unapologetically, condemn the racism in your community then blk ppl could take a break.
> 
> But that’s the problem: Whites do nothing in the face of racism. You don’t speak up, You don’t talk back. You don’t challenge family, friends, colleagues. You are always trying to rationalize why this is that black person was killed. You are always trying to rationalize racism. You are always trying to shift the blame of racism on to black people
> 
> It is white silence that has always made racism possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I personally am done with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done with what ?
> 
> *White people have a heart of fkin stone when it comes to black people.*
> 
> Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when they do get it.
> 
> We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do.
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that they end up in a “certain neighborhood,” which can reduce their access to investment, reduce the quality of their children’s education,
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood.
> 
> Black ppl can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college and receive the same treatment from professors and advisors once they’re there.
> 
> Black people  can expect that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest them on bogus charges, or maybe even plant evidence.
> 
> Black peoplel can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that they are guilty, and they can expect to be railroaded by the justice system—even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when they are innocent.
> 
> *This will happen even if black people are doing their best to do everything right.*
> 
> God forbid if a blk person should make a mistake.
> 
> Then Blk ppl can expect to be treated as criminals by teachers, given harsher sentences (longer suspensions, quicker expulsions, etc., both of which remove them from school and expose them to the gang element in their neighborhood).
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.
> 
> We can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.
> 
> But thats just whining. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the more you talk, the more you push, the more white people are agreeing with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Cool. Well bring it then. Let's get to the killing. What are you waiting for ? And if we are not meant to be here. Then cool we are not meant to be here. Then you can have an all white country.
> 
> *But I promise you, you won't get rid of black people without great tragedy to your own. *
> 
> You see black people have heart and courage. That's written in the history books.
> 
> We are out numbered
> We are out manned
> We are out financed
> 
> We go up against the biggest military power on the planet and despite being only 13% of the  population. We still go hard body. You saw the way blk ppl brought the country to a standstill over George Floyd now imagine all them blk ppl armed. White men don't want a guerilla war with black men.
> 
> We'll fking destroy you and I say that even with us as little as 13%. The white man is a coward. This is why they take a lot wars to the sky and drop bombs. They don't have the heart to go toe to toe. Because the last time they tried that they got fked up in Vietnam.
> 
> Don't talk all "Don't make the white folks mad" unless your gonna bk it up.
Click to expand...


You really are batshit crazy


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We, as a group, have been busting our asses trying to help you, for generations. And this is the thanks we get?
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then we would not have the problems we have today.
> 
> If white folks are tired of seeing blk ppl speak out racism then there’s an easy way to solve that problem......do the work yourselves.
> 
> If whites were willing to stand up and unapologetically, condemn the racism in your community then blk ppl could take a break.
> 
> But that’s the problem: Whites do nothing in the face of racism. You don’t speak up, You don’t talk back. You don’t challenge family, friends, colleagues. You are always trying to rationalize why this is that black person was killed. You are always trying to rationalize racism. You are always trying to shift the blame of racism on to black people
> 
> It is white silence that has always made racism possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I personally am done with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done with what ?
> 
> *White people have a heart of fkin stone when it comes to black people.*
> 
> Black people in America can expect to have a hard time finding a job, and be paid less for it when they do get it.
> 
> We can expect to have a harder time getting a loan, and pay a higher price when we do.
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to have a harder time finding an apartment or a house, which may make it more likely that they end up in a “certain neighborhood,” which can reduce their access to investment, reduce the quality of their children’s education,
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to be viewed and treated as dangerous criminals, hail a taxi, or even move into a neighborhood.
> 
> Black ppl can expect to have a hard time getting accepted to college and receive the same treatment from professors and advisors once they’re there.
> 
> Black people  can expect that an officer with an attitude problem or a quota to fill might arrest them on bogus charges, or maybe even plant evidence.
> 
> Black peoplel can expect police officers to operate under the assumption that they are guilty, and they can expect to be railroaded by the justice system—even to the point of being forced to take guilty pleas when they are innocent.
> 
> *This will happen even if black people are doing their best to do everything right.*
> 
> God forbid if a blk person should make a mistake.
> 
> Then Blk ppl can expect to be treated as criminals by teachers, given harsher sentences (longer suspensions, quicker expulsions, etc., both of which remove them from school and expose them to the gang element in their neighborhood).
> 
> Blk ppl can expect to be arrested, charged, convicted, and imprisoned for offenses that a large percentage of whites consider part of “being a teenager” or a college student.
> 
> We can expect stiffer charges, higher conviction rates, and longer sentences.
> 
> But thats just whining. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the more you talk, the more you push, the more white people are agreeing with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Cool. Well bring it then. Let's get to the killing. What are you waiting for ? And if we are not meant to be here. Then cool we are not meant to be here. Then you can have an all white country.
> 
> *But I promise you, you won't get rid of black people without great tragedy to your own. *
> 
> You see black people have heart and courage. That's written in the history books.
> 
> We are out numbered
> We are out manned
> We are out financed
> 
> We go up against the biggest military power on the planet and despite being only 13% of the  population. We still go hard body. You saw the way blk ppl brought the country to a standstill over George Floyd now imagine all them blk ppl armed. White men don't want a guerilla war with black men.
> 
> We'll fking destroy you and I say that even with us as little as 13%. The white man is a coward. This is why they take a lot wars to the sky and drop bombs. They don't have the heart to go toe to toe. Because the last time they tried that they got fked up in Vietnam.
> 
> Don't talk all "Don't make the white folks mad" unless your gonna bk it up.
Click to expand...








You fucking clown.  the poorest black person, living in America is richer than 99% of the entire fucking world.  YOU have problems because you refuse to raise your fucking children, you engage in crime like you still live in the shithole parts of Africa, you have no skills other than murdering people, mainly children and old folks to steal their stuff because you're too fucking lazy to get a job and earn it for yourself.  


You want to know who is keeping you down???


*YOU* are you pathetic clown.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> You fucking clown.  the poorest black person, living in America is richer than 99% of the entire fucking world.


This argument is as stupid as saying being shot three times is better than being shot four times. Secondly - Racism goes far beyond the wallet.

Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down.
Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down.
Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.

Go n ask Bill Cosby if you having money protects you against white supremacy.



westwall said:


> YOU have problems because you refuse to raise your fucking children,


So white people practice systematic racism because they believe black people do not raise their children ?

Iceland a place where there no black people but it has the highest rates for father-lesness.






Why is this the case ?

And why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.



westwall said:


> you engage in crime like you still live in the shithole parts of Africa,


If Africa is shit hole then why black people have to fight white people to get out of there ?



westwall said:


> you have no skills other than murdering people, mainly children and old folks to steal their stuff


The biggest muderers have always been white people.

At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.

That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.

And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.

Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.

How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?

Thousands at least.

The drug trade by white crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal?

Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.

*There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children.*

If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.

The murder is the message.

It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality somehow forget all that



westwall said:


> because you're too fucking lazy to get a job and earn it for yourself.


[/QUOTE]
All the jobs are controlled by the white people and they make sure that employ white people who criminals over black people that are clean

Secondly white people have always been the lazy ones.

You depended on laws to defend slavery and segregation so as to elevate white, politically, socially and economically.

That's lazy

White people depended on the Naturalization Act of 1790, to make all European immigrants eligible for automatic citizenship, with rights above blk ppl.

That's lazy

White people depended on land giveaways like the Homestead Act, and housing subsidies that were essentially white-only for years, like FHA and VA loans.

That's lazy

Whites were dependent on the land and resources of the Americas, Africa, and Asia.

That's lazy

Whites Europeans relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves; wealth that was instrumental to financing the American Revolution

That's lazy

Whites were dependent on Native peoples to teach them farming skills, as they used to starve to death

That's lazy

Whites were dependent on Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz

That's lazy

Whites relied on black women to care for their and blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from their doorstep.

That's lazy

Whites relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making your beds, polishing your shoes, chopping the wood to heat your homes, and nursing u back to health.

That's lazy

Whites in civil war relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle.

That's lazy

Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.

That's lazy

White parasite continues to this day.

Each year, African Americans spend over $500 billion with white-owned companies: money that goes mostly into the pockets of the white owners, white employees, white stockholders, and the white communities in which they live.

And yet you say black people are lazy ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> There has been a bi-partisan consensus on equality for black people in this country,


Like what ?



Correll said:


> from before I was born.


Like what ?



Correll said:


> So, keep it up. YOu are my greatest ally. Every time you open your racist mouth, more young white people realize that white liberals are fucking stupid, and they choose to not be cucks trying to appease your racism and hate.


Promote is I'm not white. Nor am a liberal.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a bi-partisan consensus on equality for black people in this country,
> 
> 
> 
> Like what ?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> from before I was born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what ?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, keep it up. YOu are my greatest ally. Every time you open your racist mouth, more young white people realize that white liberals are fucking stupid, and they choose to not be cucks trying to appease your racism and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Promote is I'm not white. Nor am a liberal.
Click to expand...



Not sure what you mean by "like what".


I said what I meant. i meant what I said. YOu have the internet. If any of the words are too big for you, look them up.


And I did not say that you were white or a liberal. So, good we are making progress here. I guess.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking clown.  the poorest black person, living in America is richer than 99% of the entire fucking world.
> 
> 
> 
> This argument is as stupid as saying being shot three times is better than being shot four times. Secondly - Racism goes far beyond the wallet.
> 
> Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down.
> Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> 
> Go n ask Bill Cosby if you having money protects you against white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have problems because you refuse to raise your fucking children,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So white people practice systematic racism because they believe black people do not raise their children ?
> 
> Iceland a place where there no black people but it has the highest rates for father-lesness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this the case ?
> 
> And why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> you engage in crime like you still live in the shithole parts of Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Africa is shit hole then why black people have to fight white people to get out of there ?
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no skills other than murdering people, mainly children and old folks to steal their stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest muderers have always been white people.
> 
> At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.
> 
> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.
> 
> How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?
> 
> Thousands at least.
> 
> The drug trade by white crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal?
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> *There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children.*
> 
> If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.
> 
> The murder is the message.
> 
> It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality somehow forget all that
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you're too fucking lazy to get a job and earn it for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

All the jobs are controlled by the white people and they make sure that employ white people who criminals over black people that are clean

Secondly white people have always been the lazy ones.

You depended on laws to defend slavery and segregation so as to elevate white, politically, socially and economically.

That's lazy

White people depended on the Naturalization Act of 1790, to make all European immigrants eligible for automatic citizenship, with rights above blk ppl.

That's lazy

White people depended on land giveaways like the Homestead Act, and housing subsidies that were essentially white-only for years, like FHA and VA loans.

That's lazy

Whites were dependent on the land and resources of the Americas, Africa, and Asia.

That's lazy

Whites Europeans relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves; wealth that was instrumental to financing the American Revolution

That's lazy

Whites were dependent on Native peoples to teach them farming skills, as they used to starve to death

That's lazy

Whites were dependent on Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz

That's lazy

Whites relied on black women to care for their and blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from their doorstep.

That's lazy

Whites relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making your beds, polishing your shoes, chopping the wood to heat your homes, and nursing u back to health.

That's lazy

Whites in civil war relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle.

That's lazy

Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.

That's lazy

White parasite continues to this day.

Each year, African Americans spend over $500 billion with white-owned companies: money that goes mostly into the pockets of the white owners, white employees, white stockholders, and the white communities in which they live.

And yet you say black people are lazy ?
[/QUOTE]






Wrong again.  You are your own worst enemy.  Reparations have already been paid to you clowns.  you have lived on welfare for decades.  Over 5 trillion dollars wasted.  You had a chance to actually make something of yourself, but you refuse.  You instead rationalize your racism by fostering lies about systemic racism.  The Dems were forced to stop that crap decades ago.  REAL black men and women stood up for themselves, and fought against that terrible injustice, and you, you whine about something that hasn't existed for longer than you have been alive.

You are sick in the head.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a bi-partisan consensus on equality for black people in this country,
> 
> 
> 
> Like what ?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> from before I was born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what ?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, keep it up. YOu are my greatest ally. Every time you open your racist mouth, more young white people realize that white liberals are fucking stupid, and they choose to not be cucks trying to appease your racism and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Promote is I'm not white. Nor am a liberal.
Click to expand...







That's obvious.  You are a racist marxist nut job.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Wrong again.  You are your own worst enemy.  Reparations have already been paid to you clowns.










westwall said:


> you have lived on welfare for decades.  Over 5 trillion dollars wasted.


Then why is the welfare capital of America a place that is an all white town in Kentucky and is 99% white ? The place is Owsley County and they are never told to “_pull themselves up by their boot straps”_ like Black people who have had a history of systematic economic deprivation, are told to do ?
Thus is literally an entire town that 99% white and every single person there is on welfare. You won't find a Black city where 99% of the people are on welfare NO PLACE in this country 



westwall said:


> You had a chance to actually make something of yourself, but you refuse.


Blk ppl are are told, "_just do the best with what’s around you_" which is usually next to nothing and it’s their fault if they don’t make it. 

Sure, there are people who have done it, but why should anyone have to and why in the world would anyone think every child, or even most would be able to do this, who are in a similar situation….? *Unrealistic.*

_But here's the kicker._

*No other group of Americans has pulled themselves up by the bootstraps the way African Americans have.*

Just 147 years ago most African Americans were held in bondage. Blk ppl owned nothing, no property, no assets of any kind and most were not educated.

And just 1 and a half lifetimes since blk ppl are collectively are worth billions of dollars. Many are working or middle-class. This despite Jim Crow and other examples of outrageous racism and bigotry.

We are a very special group of people 



westwall said:


> You instead rationalize your racism by fostering lies about systemic racism.


Racism exists and very well proven.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You are your own worst enemy.  Reparations have already been paid to you clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have lived on welfare for decades.  Over 5 trillion dollars wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is the welfare capital of America a place that is an all white town in Kentucky and is 99% white ? The place is Owsley County and they are never told to “_pull themselves up by their boot straps”_ like Black people who have had a history of systematic economic deprivation, are told to do ?
> Thus is literally an entire town that 99% white and every single person there is on welfare. You won't find a Black city where 99% of the people are on welfare NO PLACE in this country
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had a chance to actually make something of yourself, but you refuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blk ppl are are told, "_just do the best with what’s around you_" which is usually next to nothing and it’s their fault if they don’t make it.
> 
> Sure, there are people who have done it, but why should anyone have to and why in the world would anyone think every child, or even most would be able to do this, who are in a similar situation….? *Unrealistic.*
> 
> _But here's the kicker._
> 
> *No other group of Americans has pulled themselves up by the bootstraps the way African Americans have.*
> 
> Just 147 years ago most African Americans were held in bondage. Blk ppl owned nothing, no property, no assets of any kind and most were not educated.
> 
> And just 1 and a half lifetimes since blk ppl are collectively are worth billions of dollars. Many are working or middle-class. This despite Jim Crow and other examples of outrageous racism and bigotry.
> 
> We are a very special group of people
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You instead rationalize your racism by fostering lies about systemic racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism exists and very well proven.
Click to expand...









No, the CHINESE who were brought here as slaves to build the railroad are the REAL heroes.  They quite literally could be shot in the street and no one would say a thing.  Without whining about the evil white man they have become successful business people and now they own huge sections of towns where they were ridiculed and beaten.  

There are lots of blacks who have done well on an individual level.  They are thinkers, able to create, and learn.  They have been wildly successful.  But as a group blacks are still wallowing in self hatred, self doubt, and the Democrat plantation because idiots, like you can't figure out that whitey ain't your enemy anymore.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


>


Llamar had 2 counts of armed robbery and they did it with two toddlers in the car.
But dont let facts get in your ignorant way.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*



1.  Good.
2. Don't care anymore.

When Black people die now... I just look at the riots and the burning down of your own homes.... meh, you deserve it.


----------



## westwall

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Good.
> 2. Don't care anymore.
> 
> When Black people die now... I just look at the riots and the burning down of your own homes.... meh, you deserve it.
Click to expand...








This putrid pile of poo does.  But the majority of those being harmed in the riots are good, hard working black people.   They don't deserve this at all.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> No, the CHINESE who were brought here as slaves to build the railroad are the REAL heroes.


Black Americans had already built the railroads along with the wealth that was used to initially built those railroads. The Chinese voluntarily came over to make money EXPANDING the railroads that we built.

Every single railroad in the Eastern & Southern states were built by Foundational Black Americans. The Chinese came over later & were hired to EXPAND the railroads to the West.



westwall said:


> They quite literally could be shot in the street and no one would say a thing.  Without whining about the evil white man they have become successful business people and now they own huge sections of towns where they were ridiculed and beaten.


When it comes to blacks and Asians, to compare a people whose identity and nation and culture have been intact for over a 1000 yrs and is still intact with a people who were enslaved for 500 years and in the process were robbed of their identity, culture, nation, land, religion, and ability to govern their own lives under their own national banner, flag, and land is just plain stupid.

Especially when those same (black) people are still under attack by white supremacists who seem to devote the majority of their time and energies to making sure black people stay inferior via inferior living environments, education, healthcare, food quality, water quality, unemployment, endless promotion of destructive programming and stereotyping via the white mainstream media (TV and films and music they control), deliberate drug infestations,and police terror tactics, and excessive and unjust incarcerations,

The problem is no matter how much whites try and talk about how great Asian are they do not treat them as if they are great.

Why are Asians are still “yellow people,” and “Chinks” ?
Why are Asian couples are never portrayed as the most socially desirable couples in white movies and TV shows ?
Why are many allegedly “Asian” nations are still colonized by European nations, like South Korea, Japan, the Philippines, Vietnam ? (_Just ask the Japanese who can’t force the US military bases to leave Japan and can’t stop new bases from being built in their country_.)
Why are Asian women are seldom if ever lifted above the white female in movies and televisions ?
Why are there are still many private white clubs and golf courses where Asians are not allowed to join or play on.
Why are Asian men the World’s Least Fuckable Men ?
Why are so many Asian females producing half-white babies all the time ?
Why did Asians allow themselves to be treated like shit building the railroads ?
Why were the British fucking over Indians ?
Why the internment camps for the Japanese ?
White people still elevate other white people above all Asians when it comes to the best paying jobs and positions of power and political offices. If whites believed Asians were superior, they would put them in charge of everything.



westwall said:


> There are lots of blacks who have done well on an individual level. They are thinkers, able to create, and learn.  They have been wildly successful.


Black ppl achieve in spite of the system, not bcoz of it. Remember your argument about successful blk ppl could have been said 50 years ago. 50 yrs ago you had Muhammad Ali, Louis Armstrong, Sidney Poiter, Diana Ross. They all had money. They were successful. But racism was bigger n Bader than ever.



westwall said:


> But as a group blacks are still wallowing in self hatred, self doubt, and the Democrat plantation because idiots, like you can't figure out that whitey ain't your enemy anymore.


To tell my son he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I’m ill-suiting him for the real world.

Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which white people will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of racism can steel ourselves against the headwinds in our way.

White people in here are always talking about how they are victims of taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.

Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Really Burkina faso


You call the White man evil on last page then hold up burkino faso on this thread as a state on ..that was on its way to  wakanda .....using a modern white man murderous collectivist ideology


If the White man or Asian man or south and central American man can't pull off utopia what makes ya think chimps can ?


Silly goose you're stupid


And blames the Frogs for thier failure..... which is funny cause theyre the ones that birthed the modern lefts evil pipe dream of an  ideology


Not only that you also just called for a race war....we've seen your nfa shock troops ... that im2 was parading around .......with no discipline thier dear leader   doesnt even know what a fucking bull pup is...


See ya in hell ......bull
Pffftt




Its coming 
I'm gonna live to drink from your skulls and piss on white progressives mass graves ...........probably


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the CHINESE who were brought here as slaves to build the railroad are the REAL heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans had already built the railroads along with the wealth that was used to initially built those railroads. The Chinese voluntarily came over to make money EXPANDING the railroads that we built.
> 
> Every single railroad in the Eastern & Southern states were built by Foundational Black Americans. The Chinese came over later & were hired to EXPAND the railroads to the West.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They quite literally could be shot in the street and no one would say a thing.  Without whining about the evil white man they have become successful business people and now they own huge sections of towns where they were ridiculed and beaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it comes to blacks and Asians, to compare a people whose identity and nation and culture have been intact for over a 1000 yrs and is still intact with a people who were enslaved for 500 years and in the process were robbed of their identity, culture, nation, land, religion, and ability to govern their own lives under their own national banner, flag, and land is just plain stupid.
> 
> Especially when those same (black) people are still under attack by white supremacists who seem to devote the majority of their time and energies to making sure black people stay inferior via inferior living environments, education, healthcare, food quality, water quality, unemployment, endless promotion of destructive programming and stereotyping via the white mainstream media (TV and films and music they control), deliberate drug infestations,and police terror tactics, and excessive and unjust incarcerations,
> 
> The problem is no matter how much whites try and talk about how great Asian are they do not treat them as if they are great.
> 
> Why are Asians are still “yellow people,” and “Chinks” ?
> Why are Asian couples are never portrayed as the most socially desirable couples in white movies and TV shows ?
> Why are many allegedly “Asian” nations are still colonized by European nations, like South Korea, Japan, the Philippines, Vietnam ? (_Just ask the Japanese who can’t force the US military bases to leave Japan and can’t stop new bases from being built in their country_.)
> Why are Asian women are seldom if ever lifted above the white female in movies and televisions ?
> Why are there are still many private white clubs and golf courses where Asians are not allowed to join or play on.
> Why are Asian men the World’s Least Fuckable Men ?
> Why are so many Asian females producing half-white babies all the time ?
> Why did Asians allow themselves to be treated like shit building the railroads ?
> Why were the British fucking over Indians ?
> Why the internment camps for the Japanese ?
> White people still elevate other white people above all Asians when it comes to the best paying jobs and positions of power and political offices. If whites believed Asians were superior, they would put them in charge of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of blacks who have done well on an individual level. They are thinkers, able to create, and learn.  They have been wildly successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black ppl achieve in spite of the system, not bcoz of it. Remember your argument about successful blk ppl could have been said 50 years ago. 50 yrs ago you had Muhammad Ali, Louis Armstrong, Sidney Poiter, Diana Ross. They all had money. They were successful. But racism was bigger n Bader than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But as a group blacks are still wallowing in self hatred, self doubt, and the Democrat plantation because idiots, like you can't figure out that whitey ain't your enemy anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To tell my son he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I’m ill-suiting him for the real world.
> 
> Downplaying racism backfires. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They may overestimate the extent to which white people will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of racism can steel ourselves against the headwinds in our way.
> 
> White people in here are always talking about how they are victims of taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.
> 
> Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count.
Click to expand...







Ummm, no they didn't.  Though 25% of the cowboys were black.  You talk about downplaying racism yet you spew your bullshit about killing white people for no reason other to make you feel good about yourself.  In other words YOU are the racist.  

And a fucking loon.


----------



## Paul Essien

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Not only that you also just called for a race war....we've seen your nfa shock troops ... that im2 was parading around .......with no discipline thier dear leader   doesnt even know what a fucking bull pup is...


No. We are saying bring your race war. 

THE US ARMY HAS NEVER WON A WAR ON THE GROUND. White's don't want a guerilla war with black people. You will lose

We know white supremacists are cowards. .


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that you also just called for a race war....we've seen your nfa shock troops ... that im2 was parading around .......with no discipline thier dear leader   doesnt even know what a fucking bull pup is...
> 
> 
> 
> No. We are saying bring your race war.
> 
> THE US ARMY HAS NEVER WON A WAR ON THE GROUND. White's don't want a guerilla war with black people. You will lose
> 
> We know white supremacists are cowards. .
Click to expand...









We AREN'T  white supremacists,  you loon.  We are normal people.  We don't want a race war, though you do, it seems.  We want everyone to get along, but once again, you don't,  and we are not seeking any violence. 

But, if you start it.  We WILL end it.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Paul Essien said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that you also just called for a race war....we've seen your nfa shock troops ... that im2 was parading around .......with no discipline thier dear leader   doesnt even know what a fucking bull pup is...
> 
> 
> 
> No. We are saying bring your race war.
> 
> THE US ARMY HAS NEVER WON A WAR ON THE GROUND. White's don't want a guerilla war with black people. You will lose
> 
> We know white supremacists are cowards. .
Click to expand...


----------



## Dale Smith

Paul Essien said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use to believe that you were just angry and using this forum to vent, then I thought that you were just a nut job but now? I think you are just trolling for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a troll is trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lanza didn't kill anyone because no one died at Sandy Hoax and not even the ones running that psy-op could claim it was racially motivated being that every alleged victim was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and the moon landing was a hoax. Right ? Fuck out my face with stupid conspiracy sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dylan Roof psy-op was as equally pathetic in it's attempt to fool the sheeple. James Holmes was found dazed, barely able to stand and drooling at the mouth in the parking lot of the movie theater in Aurora dressed in military type gear but the deal is that someone on this hit team accidentally left their gas mask and helmet at the scene along with the same gear Holmes was alleged to be wearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we go with white people acting oblivious about racism in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In every situation, whites like Roof and Lamza think whites are the ones getting mistreated. “Those mean blacks, calling us racists when we do racist things. How dare they !!”
> 
> They value victim status because they’re a cult, and that’s how cults work. A cult can never be the oppressor, it always has to be oppressed. That’s what keeps the members insular, they have to stay in the cult because they’re being attacked by forces from outside. Every bunch of bad guys has to think they’re the good guys. The Ku Klux Klan thinks they’re the heroes. The Nazis thought they were the good guys.
> 
> It’s twisted, but it’s how whites think. Despite the world of outrageous privilege guys like Roof and Lanza generally live in, they think whites are getting the short end of everything. It’s mind-boggling that they could think that, but, it’s really how they see the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Parkland school shooting was equally pathetic with enough holes in that to drive a tank through. Paddock had the number 13 tattooed on his neck but the corpse we were shown that was conveniently shot in the face had no such tattoo  plus there are numerous witnesses that said that shots came from every direction and forensics using sound testing equipment proves as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Another guy who has watched too many youtube videos and think's everything is a hoax. I guess you believe Elvis is still alive
Click to expand...



[/QUOTE]Calling someone a troll is trolling.

Making an observation is "trolling only to a blithering idiot and let's face it, you are not all that intelligent even by the lowered bar of residing in the hood.


"Yeah and the moon landing was a hoax. Right ? Fuck out my face with stupid conspiracy sh*t"

Or what? Are you going to impotently swing your little cyber purse? Throw a tantrum? 
"Talking gangsta" in Cyberville is pretty lame. The only conspiracy theories leftards believe in is that there is a nefarious plot to prevent leftards from taking their rightful place in power, no? Because after all, leftards are ambassadors of goodwill and fellowship.....(snicker)
You nor any of your leftard cohorts have ever been able to refute the numerous anomalies and the same tried and true leftard talking points and the alleged bodies wouldn't even have been cold.

"Here we go with white people acting oblivious about racism in America"
Hey if you want to paint an entire group of people with this wide brush because of the sick ideologies of a few? We can play that game...so ALL blacks participated in the "knock out game"....all blacks are looting and pillaging thieves. See how that works?

"OK. Another guy who has watched too many youtube videos and think's everything is a hoax. I guess you believe Elvis is still alive"

Not everything is a conspiracy but then again they do exist and people are convicted of that crime daily. Just because YOU lack critical thinking skills doesn't mean others don't. The preponderance of the evidence speaks volumes.

One last thing, if the BLM crowd is so outraged at cops? How come they don't attack police stations and with the same zeal that they do to private businesses that didn't have a damn thing to do with police brutality? Start doing that and I will be impressed...thus far? It appears to me that BLM uses the cause to rape, pillage and plunder the businesses of innocent people.


----------



## Andylusion

westwall said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Good.
> 2. Don't care anymore.
> 
> When Black people die now... I just look at the riots and the burning down of your own homes.... meh, you deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This putrid pile of poo does.  But the majority of those being harmed in the riots are good, hard working black people.   They don't deserve this at all.
Click to expand...


I used to think that Paul was the minority, and that most black people were good.  But I no longer believe that.

I don't believe that because most of the cops now, that people have been freaking out over, have been non-whites, and the majority of those non-whites have been black, and yet they are still freaking out.

At some level, you can't any longer give most black people a pass, when undeniably they have voted for the politicians that are in charge of these cities, that has allowed these mobs to burn down, loot, and destroy, and even murder most of their own people.

If all these protesters were actually good people.... at all... they would have voted in people who would have activated the national guard by now, to protect black communities, and businesses that created the jobs these black people work at, and earn money at, that feed the economy of their communities.

In the end, they were just like Paul here.  They voted for their own destruction.... and I don't care anymore.  Let them die.

If you are even remotely right at all....  There should be a land slide of Republican victories across this country, the Democrap governors and mayors should all be wiped out, the national guard should be deployed, the protestor should wiped out, and sent to prisons.

If that does not happen, then nah.... they deserve it.  They are just like Paul, and deserve everything that happens to them, as a righteous and poetic justice given by G-d himself on an evil people.


----------



## westwall

Andylusion said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Good.
> 2. Don't care anymore.
> 
> When Black people die now... I just look at the riots and the burning down of your own homes.... meh, you deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This putrid pile of poo does.  But the majority of those being harmed in the riots are good, hard working black people.   They don't deserve this at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that Paul was the minority, and that most black people were good.  But I no longer believe that.
> 
> I don't believe that because most of the cops now, that people have been freaking out over, have been non-whites, and the majority of those non-whites have been black, and yet they are still freaking out.
> 
> At some level, you can't any longer give most black people a pass, when undeniably they have voted for the politicians that are in charge of these cities, that has allowed these mobs to burn down, loot, and destroy, and even murder most of their own people.
> 
> If all these protesters were actually good people.... at all... they would have voted in people who would have activated the national guard by now, to protect black communities, and businesses that created the jobs these black people work at, and earn money at, that feed the economy of their communities.
> 
> In the end, they were just like Paul here.  They voted for their own destruction.... and I don't care anymore.  Let them die.
> 
> If you are even remotely right at all....  There should be a land slide of Republican victories across this country, the Democrap governors and mayors should all be wiped out, the national guard should be deployed, the protestor should wiped out, and sent to prisons.
> 
> If that does not happen, then nah.... they deserve it.  They are just like Paul, and deserve everything that happens to them, as a righteous and poetic justice given by G-d himself on an evil people.
Click to expand...





Most black people are fine.  They just are.  The inner city has plenty of them, but they are at the mercy of a corrupt political system that uses them as pawns.


----------



## Andylusion

westwall said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Good.
> 2. Don't care anymore.
> 
> When Black people die now... I just look at the riots and the burning down of your own homes.... meh, you deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This putrid pile of poo does.  But the majority of those being harmed in the riots are good, hard working black people.   They don't deserve this at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that Paul was the minority, and that most black people were good.  But I no longer believe that.
> 
> I don't believe that because most of the cops now, that people have been freaking out over, have been non-whites, and the majority of those non-whites have been black, and yet they are still freaking out.
> 
> At some level, you can't any longer give most black people a pass, when undeniably they have voted for the politicians that are in charge of these cities, that has allowed these mobs to burn down, loot, and destroy, and even murder most of their own people.
> 
> If all these protesters were actually good people.... at all... they would have voted in people who would have activated the national guard by now, to protect black communities, and businesses that created the jobs these black people work at, and earn money at, that feed the economy of their communities.
> 
> In the end, they were just like Paul here.  They voted for their own destruction.... and I don't care anymore.  Let them die.
> 
> If you are even remotely right at all....  There should be a land slide of Republican victories across this country, the Democrap governors and mayors should all be wiped out, the national guard should be deployed, the protestor should wiped out, and sent to prisons.
> 
> If that does not happen, then nah.... they deserve it.  They are just like Paul, and deserve everything that happens to them, as a righteous and poetic justice given by G-d himself on an evil people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are fine.  They just are.  The inner city has plenty of them, but they are at the mercy of a corrupt political system that uses them as pawns.
Click to expand...


Well that's a problem statement for me.   Most black people are fine?

That implies that 51% or more, are on the side of good, while the politicians are evil.   Who voted for them, if 51% are against these evil people?

They can vote right?

If they voted for these politcians, or didn't vote at all... then they are not "fine".    They allowed this to happen, and honestly, deserve it.


----------



## westwall

Andylusion said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Good.
> 2. Don't care anymore.
> 
> When Black people die now... I just look at the riots and the burning down of your own homes.... meh, you deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This putrid pile of poo does.  But the majority of those being harmed in the riots are good, hard working black people.   They don't deserve this at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that Paul was the minority, and that most black people were good.  But I no longer believe that.
> 
> I don't believe that because most of the cops now, that people have been freaking out over, have been non-whites, and the majority of those non-whites have been black, and yet they are still freaking out.
> 
> At some level, you can't any longer give most black people a pass, when undeniably they have voted for the politicians that are in charge of these cities, that has allowed these mobs to burn down, loot, and destroy, and even murder most of their own people.
> 
> If all these protesters were actually good people.... at all... they would have voted in people who would have activated the national guard by now, to protect black communities, and businesses that created the jobs these black people work at, and earn money at, that feed the economy of their communities.
> 
> In the end, they were just like Paul here.  They voted for their own destruction.... and I don't care anymore.  Let them die.
> 
> If you are even remotely right at all....  There should be a land slide of Republican victories across this country, the Democrap governors and mayors should all be wiped out, the national guard should be deployed, the protestor should wiped out, and sent to prisons.
> 
> If that does not happen, then nah.... they deserve it.  They are just like Paul, and deserve everything that happens to them, as a righteous and poetic justice given by G-d himself on an evil people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are fine.  They just are.  The inner city has plenty of them, but they are at the mercy of a corrupt political system that uses them as pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a problem statement for me.   Most black people are fine?
> 
> That implies that 51% or more, are on the side of good, while the politicians are evil.   Who voted for them, if 51% are against these evil people?
> 
> They can vote right?
> 
> If they voted for these politcians, or didn't vote at all... then they are not "fine".    They allowed this to happen, and honestly, deserve it.
Click to expand...







This election showed, no PROVED to me, that the electoral process is corrupt.  The Dem run cities are as corrupt as they come.  They rely on keeping people ignorant, that's why the schools are so bad.  Like I said, MOST blacks are decent people.  But, they are shouted down by the mob, and the government won't help them, or protect them.  So they remain quiet for survival.

As far as their votes go, i no longer truly believe that the voting process is legit.  Too many cases where obvious fraud is happening and the media cover it up.  The national level elections are a little bit better, but not much.  When Trump wins reelection, I hope he launches a real investigation into the election industry.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the little prick.  Acting like a savage doesn't help your cause you idiot.  All it does is initiate a race war.  One that you can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how the war was fought. If it was a Guerilla war, that is it's fought on land. then black people would win and I say even with us at 13% against 70% whites. Why ? Because the white man is a coward and you have to heart to fight in a guerilla war.
> 
> Whites don't wanna go toe to toe with blk ppl.
> 
> See black people's heart and courage is on display everyday and has been for 400 years.
> 
> We go HARD BODY. We are out here on the streets right now. We go up against the biggest military power on the planet.
> 
> WE ARE OUT-NUMBERED
> WE ARE OUT-GUNNED
> WE ARE OUT-FINANCED
> 
> But we fking dust ourselves off and challenge the dam beast.........EVERYDAY !! We still out everyday saying "_Hell now.......we ain't gonna bow down to this sh*t_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people don't have that kinda courage.
> 
> The world saw how useless whites are at guerilla warfare in Nam when they ran white Americans out the country. You got fked up.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> But one that will kill lots of innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happening all ready.
Click to expand...

If black Americans were stupid enough to start a race war they would lose quickly.  Almost all black Americans are easily identified and if they were shooting whites, latinos, American Indians and Asians on sight, the rest of us would return the favor.  Do the math,  at 13% of the population each black person would to kill over seven people of other races before being killed to win.  Since even you admit to being outnumbered AND outgunned, that's not going to happen.  Black Americans are largely an urban population now, they have nowhere to hide.  As for whites being bad at guerilla warfare in Vietnam, lookup the Phoenix Project sometime.  

I would hate to see a race war, but when a visible minority tries to run an insurgency, it looses quickly.  As Mao said "the guerilla must move among the people as a fish swims in the sea".  The only blacks that could move among the people without being readily identified would be the ones who could pass for another race and they would be hiding rather than fighting.


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking clown.  the poorest black person, living in America is richer than 99% of the entire fucking world.
> 
> 
> 
> This argument is as stupid as saying being shot three times is better than being shot four times. Secondly - Racism goes far beyond the wallet.
> 
> Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down.
> Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> 
> Go n ask Bill Cosby if you having money protects you against white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have problems because you refuse to raise your fucking children,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So white people practice systematic racism because they believe black people do not raise their children ?
> 
> Iceland a place where there no black people but it has the highest rates for father-lesness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this the case ?
> 
> And why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> you engage in crime like you still live in the shithole parts of Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Africa is shit hole then why black people have to fight white people to get out of there ?
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no skills other than murdering people, mainly children and old folks to steal their stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest muderers have always been white people.
> 
> At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.
> 
> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.
> 
> How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?
> 
> Thousands at least.
> 
> The drug trade by white crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal?
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> *There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children.*
> 
> If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.
> 
> The murder is the message.
> 
> It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality somehow forget all that
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you're too fucking lazy to get a job and earn it for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

All the jobs are controlled by the white people and they make sure that employ white people who criminals over black people that are clean

Secondly white people have always been the lazy ones.

You depended on laws to defend slavery and segregation so as to elevate white, politically, socially and economically.

That's lazy

White people depended on the Naturalization Act of 1790, to make all European immigrants eligible for automatic citizenship, with rights above blk ppl.

That's lazy

White people depended on land giveaways like the Homestead Act, and housing subsidies that were essentially white-only for years, like FHA and VA loans.

That's lazy

Whites were dependent on the land and resources of the Americas, Africa, and Asia.

That's lazy

Whites Europeans relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves; wealth that was instrumental to financing the American Revolution

That's lazy

Whites were dependent on Native peoples to teach them farming skills, as they used to starve to death

That's lazy

Whites were dependent on Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz

That's lazy

Whites relied on black women to care for their and blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from their doorstep.

That's lazy

Whites relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making your beds, polishing your shoes, chopping the wood to heat your homes, and nursing u back to health.

That's lazy

Whites in civil war relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle.

That's lazy

Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.

That's lazy

White parasite continues to this day.

Each year, African Americans spend over $500 billion with white-owned companies: money that goes mostly into the pockets of the white owners, white employees, white stockholders, and the white communities in which they live.

And yet you say black people are lazy ?
[/QUOTE]
The four gentlemen took themselves. down. Something we all can do. This is no game. There are a high percentage of people loaded for bear.  This is a revolutionary movement. And it will turn on people.


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale said:


> If black Americans were stupid enough to start a race war they would lose quickly.


The only way white people can win a race war is if they take it to the sky. But if it's on the ground black people would win.



AZrailwhale said:


> Almost all black Americans are easily identified and if they were shooting whites, latinos, American Indians and Asians on sight, the rest of us would return the favor.  Do the math,  at 13% of the population each black person would to kill over seven people of other races before being killed to win.  Since even you admit to being outnumbered AND outgunned, that's not going to happen.  Black Americans are largely an urban population now, they have nowhere to hide.  As for whites being bad at guerilla warfare in Vietnam, lookup the Phoenix Project sometime.


But white men are natural cowards. Asian men are natural cowards. Latino's are natural cowards. You can have all the numbers you want 20 lions will fk up a 100 sheep. That's what you are not getting. White men (White supremacist) are cowards as are non black men (Generally speaking)

You have to have heart and courage and be willing to die to fight a Guerilla war. Even bk in the day the Klan didn't just walk up to a black man and lynch him, they would do surprise attack on his home at night, petrol bomb his house, then stand outside armed and tooled up with the bking of local local law enforcement.

That's a coward

All the police killings of black men are cowardly, shooting people in the back, 5 to 1 attacks, see the history of white men is doing weak things, well in a Guerilla you have to do a strong thing, you have to have heart and courage. How can you have heart and courage from a nation faggots ?

The white man (White supremacist) is biggest faggot on the planet.

But they make movies by making these white faggots look like big men. Movies like Superman, Batman, Gladiator, Aquaman


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black Americans were stupid enough to start a race war they would lose quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way white people can win a race war is if they take it to the sky. But if it's on the ground black people would win.
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all black Americans are easily identified and if they were shooting whites, latinos, American Indians and Asians on sight, the rest of us would return the favor.  Do the math,  at 13% of the population each black person would to kill over seven people of other races before being killed to win.  Since even you admit to being outnumbered AND outgunned, that's not going to happen.  Black Americans are largely an urban population now, they have nowhere to hide.  As for whites being bad at guerilla warfare in Vietnam, lookup the Phoenix Project sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But white men are natural cowards. Asian men are natural cowards. Latino's are natural cowards. You can have all the numbers you want 20 lions will fk up a 100 sheep. That's what you are not getting. White men (White supremacist) are cowards as are non black men (Generally speaking)
> 
> You have to have heart and courage and be willing to die to fight a Guerilla war. Even bk in the day the Klan didn't just walk up to a black man and lynch him, they would do surprise attack on his home at night, petrol bomb his house, then stand outside armed and tooled up with the bking of local local law enforcement.
> 
> That's a coward
> 
> All the police killings of black men are cowardly, shooting people in the back, 5 to 1 attacks, see the history of white men is doing weak things, well in a Guerilla you have to do a strong thing, you have to have heart and courage. How can you have heart and courage from a nation faggots ?
> 
> The white man (White supremacist) is biggest faggot on the planet.
> 
> But they make movies by making these white faggots look like big men. Movies like Superman, Batman, Gladiator, Aquaman
Click to expand...








Natural cowards don't attack old women and children from behind.  That's what YOU do.

Pussy.


----------



## Paul Essien

This is how you talk to white people.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black Americans were stupid enough to start a race war they would lose quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way white people can win a race war is if they take it to the sky. But if it's on the ground black people would win.
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all black Americans are easily identified and if they were shooting whites, latinos, American Indians and Asians on sight, the rest of us would return the favor.  Do the math,  at 13% of the population each black person would to kill over seven people of other races before being killed to win.  Since even you admit to being outnumbered AND outgunned, that's not going to happen.  Black Americans are largely an urban population now, they have nowhere to hide.  As for whites being bad at guerilla warfare in Vietnam, lookup the Phoenix Project sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But white men are natural cowards. Asian men are natural cowards. Latino's are natural cowards. You can have all the numbers you want 20 lions will fk up a 100 sheep. That's what you are not getting. White men (White supremacist) are cowards as are non black men (Generally speaking)
> 
> You have to have heart and courage and be willing to die to fight a Guerilla war. Even bk in the day the Klan didn't just walk up to a black man and lynch him, they would do surprise attack on his home at night, petrol bomb his house, then stand outside armed and tooled up with the bking of local local law enforcement.
> 
> That's a coward
> 
> All the police killings of black men are cowardly, shooting people in the back, 5 to 1 attacks, see the history of white men is doing weak things, well in a Guerilla you have to do a strong thing, you have to have heart and courage. How can you have heart and courage from a nation faggots ?
> 
> The white man (White supremacist) is biggest faggot on the planet.
> 
> But they make movies by making these white faggots look like big men. Movies like Superman, Batman, Gladiator, Aquaman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural cowards don't attack old women and children from behind.  That's what YOU do.
> 
> Pussy.
Click to expand...

The point is to get white people SO MAD - SO ANGRY - SO FULL OF RAGE to where they not only want to kill black people but finally have heart and courage to actually try to kill blk ppl.

That's what I want and a lot of the black people I speak to want. 

Now if you and non blacks can wipe us out, then ok cool. You can have your white America. You can have an America with no black people. But understand this won't be be done without great tragedy to your own.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Now if you and non blacks can wipe us out, then ok cool. You can have your white America. You can have an America with no black people. But understand this won't be be done without great tragedy to your own.


I don't get it. What's the downside? Less crime, drugs, pimps, free stuff, wasted money on educating idiots and so on?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black Americans were stupid enough to start a race war they would lose quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way white people can win a race war is if they take it to the sky. But if it's on the ground black people would win.
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all black Americans are easily identified and if they were shooting whites, latinos, American Indians and Asians on sight, the rest of us would return the favor.  Do the math,  at 13% of the population each black person would to kill over seven people of other races before being killed to win.  Since even you admit to being outnumbered AND outgunned, that's not going to happen.  Black Americans are largely an urban population now, they have nowhere to hide.  As for whites being bad at guerilla warfare in Vietnam, lookup the Phoenix Project sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But white men are natural cowards. Asian men are natural cowards. Latino's are natural cowards. You can have all the numbers you want 20 lions will fk up a 100 sheep. That's what you are not getting. White men (White supremacist) are cowards as are non black men (Generally speaking)
> 
> You have to have heart and courage and be willing to die to fight a Guerilla war. Even bk in the day the Klan didn't just walk up to a black man and lynch him, they would do surprise attack on his home at night, petrol bomb his house, then stand outside armed and tooled up with the bking of local local law enforcement.
> 
> That's a coward
> 
> All the police killings of black men are cowardly, shooting people in the back, 5 to 1 attacks, see the history of white men is doing weak things, well in a Guerilla you have to do a strong thing, you have to have heart and courage. How can you have heart and courage from a nation faggots ?
> 
> The white man (White supremacist) is biggest faggot on the planet.
> 
> But they make movies by making these white faggots look like big men. Movies like Superman, Batman, Gladiator, Aquaman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural cowards don't attack old women and children from behind.  That's what YOU do.
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is to get white people SO MAD - SO ANGRY - SO FULL OF RAGE to where they not only want to kill black people but finally have heart and courage to actually try to kill blk ppl.
> 
> That's what I want and a lot of the black people I speak to want.
> 
> Now if you and non blacks can wipe us out, then ok cool. You can have your white America. You can have an America with no black people. But understand this won't be be done without great tragedy to your own.
Click to expand...


It takes nothing to get you dumb chimps worked up into a rage 
Dumb *******


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Paul Essien

Tipsycatlover said:


> The national guard is surrounding the hospital where the police were taken.





Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you and non blacks can wipe us out, then ok cool. You can have your white America. You can have an America with no black people. But understand this won't be be done without great tragedy to your own.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it. What's the downside? Less crime, drugs, pimps, free stuff, wasted money on educating idiots and so on?
Click to expand...

The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil.


----------



## Paul Essien

How to deal with these white people who get in your face


Simple. His shorts didn't want no parts of that altercation. Get a belt next time. Walking up on a brother with a Dallas Cowboys Lawrence shirt ?....Not a smart mover


----------



## Paul Essien

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black Americans were stupid enough to start a race war they would lose quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way white people can win a race war is if they take it to the sky. But if it's on the ground black people would win.
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all black Americans are easily identified and if they were shooting whites, latinos, American Indians and Asians on sight, the rest of us would return the favor.  Do the math,  at 13% of the population each black person would to kill over seven people of other races before being killed to win.  Since even you admit to being outnumbered AND outgunned, that's not going to happen.  Black Americans are largely an urban population now, they have nowhere to hide.  As for whites being bad at guerilla warfare in Vietnam, lookup the Phoenix Project sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But white men are natural cowards. Asian men are natural cowards. Latino's are natural cowards. You can have all the numbers you want 20 lions will fk up a 100 sheep. That's what you are not getting. White men (White supremacist) are cowards as are non black men (Generally speaking)
> 
> You have to have heart and courage and be willing to die to fight a Guerilla war. Even bk in the day the Klan didn't just walk up to a black man and lynch him, they would do surprise attack on his home at night, petrol bomb his house, then stand outside armed and tooled up with the bking of local local law enforcement.
> 
> That's a coward
> 
> All the police killings of black men are cowardly, shooting people in the back, 5 to 1 attacks, see the history of white men is doing weak things, well in a Guerilla you have to do a strong thing, you have to have heart and courage. How can you have heart and courage from a nation faggots ?
> 
> The white man (White supremacist) is biggest faggot on the planet.
> 
> But they make movies by making these white faggots look like big men. Movies like Superman, Batman, Gladiator, Aquaman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural cowards don't attack old women and children from behind.  That's what YOU do.
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is to get white people SO MAD - SO ANGRY - SO FULL OF RAGE to where they not only want to kill black people but finally have heart and courage to actually try to kill blk ppl.
> 
> That's what I want and a lot of the black people I speak to want.
> 
> Now if you and non blacks can wipe us out, then ok cool. You can have your white America. You can have an America with no black people. But understand this won't be be done without great tragedy to your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes nothing to get you dumb chimps worked up into a rage
> Dumb *******
Click to expand...

And white boy. We will fight you till hell freezes over and then we will fight you on that fkin ice.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The national guard is surrounding the hospital where the police were taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you and non blacks can wipe us out, then ok cool. You can have your white America. You can have an America with no black people. But understand this won't be be done without great tragedy to your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it. What's the downside? Less crime, drugs, pimps, free stuff, wasted money on educating idiots and so on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history white people are the main evil.
Click to expand...

I get that, weird as it is, but what's the downside of a "blackless country"?


----------



## Andylusion

westwall said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Good.
> 2. Don't care anymore.
> 
> When Black people die now... I just look at the riots and the burning down of your own homes.... meh, you deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This putrid pile of poo does.  But the majority of those being harmed in the riots are good, hard working black people.   They don't deserve this at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that Paul was the minority, and that most black people were good.  But I no longer believe that.
> 
> I don't believe that because most of the cops now, that people have been freaking out over, have been non-whites, and the majority of those non-whites have been black, and yet they are still freaking out.
> 
> At some level, you can't any longer give most black people a pass, when undeniably they have voted for the politicians that are in charge of these cities, that has allowed these mobs to burn down, loot, and destroy, and even murder most of their own people.
> 
> If all these protesters were actually good people.... at all... they would have voted in people who would have activated the national guard by now, to protect black communities, and businesses that created the jobs these black people work at, and earn money at, that feed the economy of their communities.
> 
> In the end, they were just like Paul here.  They voted for their own destruction.... and I don't care anymore.  Let them die.
> 
> If you are even remotely right at all....  There should be a land slide of Republican victories across this country, the Democrap governors and mayors should all be wiped out, the national guard should be deployed, the protestor should wiped out, and sent to prisons.
> 
> If that does not happen, then nah.... they deserve it.  They are just like Paul, and deserve everything that happens to them, as a righteous and poetic justice given by G-d himself on an evil people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are fine.  They just are.  The inner city has plenty of them, but they are at the mercy of a corrupt political system that uses them as pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a problem statement for me.   Most black people are fine?
> 
> That implies that 51% or more, are on the side of good, while the politicians are evil.   Who voted for them, if 51% are against these evil people?
> 
> They can vote right?
> 
> If they voted for these politcians, or didn't vote at all... then they are not "fine".    They allowed this to happen, and honestly, deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election showed, no PROVED to me, that the electoral process is corrupt.  The Dem run cities are as corrupt as they come.  They rely on keeping people ignorant, that's why the schools are so bad.  Like I said, MOST blacks are decent people.  But, they are shouted down by the mob, and the government won't help them, or protect them.  So they remain quiet for survival.
> 
> As far as their votes go, i no longer truly believe that the voting process is legit.  Too many cases where obvious fraud is happening and the media cover it up.  The national level elections are a little bit better, but not much.  When Trump wins reelection, I hope he launches a real investigation into the election industry.
Click to expand...


I have to admit, I admire your willingness to continue to give them the benefit of the doubt.

But, all my life, I've been shouted down by the mob, and I simply ignore the mob, and know that to vote for what is best, not what is popular.

I've never voted for a bad politician, because I was shouted down by the lousy loud few.

Are you telling me, that if a Republican politician stands up and says he's running against a Democrat, on a platform of eliminating Black History Month, in favor of teaching say....  reading... writing... arithmetic... that all these Blacks would support that?

I doubt it.  I think they would call the Republican wacist, and vote for the idiot who wants to dedicate an entire month of school time, to learning something useless, like Black History.  Which of course just makes them dumb angry people like Paul.

And see, that's the difference between people like me, and people like them.  I would never be persuaded that white people are superior to all other people.  It wouldn't matter how many people shouted me down on this, I would never support a "white history month", because that's a waste of class time.  That time could be used to teach my children, and all children, something useful like math; and how "U" is not a word; and "Boiz in the da Hood" makes you sound like an idiot; and ruins your chances of getting a job.  And looking like a punk, gets you treated like a punk, and that's your own fault.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black Americans were stupid enough to start a race war they would lose quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way white people can win a race war is if they take it to the sky. But if it's on the ground black people would win.
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all black Americans are easily identified and if they were shooting whites, latinos, American Indians and Asians on sight, the rest of us would return the favor.  Do the math,  at 13% of the population each black person would to kill over seven people of other races before being killed to win.  Since even you admit to being outnumbered AND outgunned, that's not going to happen.  Black Americans are largely an urban population now, they have nowhere to hide.  As for whites being bad at guerilla warfare in Vietnam, lookup the Phoenix Project sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But white men are natural cowards. Asian men are natural cowards. Latino's are natural cowards. You can have all the numbers you want 20 lions will fk up a 100 sheep. That's what you are not getting. White men (White supremacist) are cowards as are non black men (Generally speaking)
> 
> You have to have heart and courage and be willing to die to fight a Guerilla war. Even bk in the day the Klan didn't just walk up to a black man and lynch him, they would do surprise attack on his home at night, petrol bomb his house, then stand outside armed and tooled up with the bking of local local law enforcement.
> 
> That's a coward
> 
> All the police killings of black men are cowardly, shooting people in the back, 5 to 1 attacks, see the history of white men is doing weak things, well in a Guerilla you have to do a strong thing, you have to have heart and courage. How can you have heart and courage from a nation faggots ?
> 
> The white man (White supremacist) is biggest faggot on the planet.
> 
> But they make movies by making these white faggots look like big men. Movies like Superman, Batman, Gladiator, Aquaman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural cowards don't attack old women and children from behind.  That's what YOU do.
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is to get white people SO MAD - SO ANGRY - SO FULL OF RAGE to where they not only want to kill black people but finally have heart and courage to actually try to kill blk ppl.
> 
> That's what I want and a lot of the black people I speak to want.
> 
> Now if you and non blacks can wipe us out, then ok cool. You can have your white America. You can have an America with no black people. But understand this won't be be done without great tragedy to your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes nothing to get you dumb chimps worked up into a rage
> Dumb *******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And white boy. We will fight you till hell freezes over and then we will fight you on that fkin ice.
Click to expand...


The irony is, we don't even need to fight you.  All we'd have to do, is defund the police, and let you people kill yourselves off.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Paul Essien said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black Americans were stupid enough to start a race war they would lose quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way white people can win a race war is if they take it to the sky. But if it's on the ground black people would win.
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all black Americans are easily identified and if they were shooting whites, latinos, American Indians and Asians on sight, the rest of us would return the favor.  Do the math,  at 13% of the population each black person would to kill over seven people of other races before being killed to win.  Since even you admit to being outnumbered AND outgunned, that's not going to happen.  Black Americans are largely an urban population now, they have nowhere to hide.  As for whites being bad at guerilla warfare in Vietnam, lookup the Phoenix Project sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But white men are natural cowards. Asian men are natural cowards. Latino's are natural cowards. You can have all the numbers you want 20 lions will fk up a 100 sheep. That's what you are not getting. White men (White supremacist) are cowards as are non black men (Generally speaking)
> 
> You have to have heart and courage and be willing to die to fight a Guerilla war. Even bk in the day the Klan didn't just walk up to a black man and lynch him, they would do surprise attack on his home at night, petrol bomb his house, then stand outside armed and tooled up with the bking of local local law enforcement.
> 
> That's a coward
> 
> All the police killings of black men are cowardly, shooting people in the back, 5 to 1 attacks, see the history of white men is doing weak things, well in a Guerilla you have to do a strong thing, you have to have heart and courage. How can you have heart and courage from a nation faggots ?
> 
> The white man (White supremacist) is biggest faggot on the planet.
> 
> But they make movies by making these white faggots look like big men. Movies like Superman, Batman, Gladiator, Aquaman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural cowards don't attack old women and children from behind.  That's what YOU do.
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is to get white people SO MAD - SO ANGRY - SO FULL OF RAGE to where they not only want to kill black people but finally have heart and courage to actually try to kill blk ppl.
> 
> That's what I want and a lot of the black people I speak to want.
> 
> Now if you and non blacks can wipe us out, then ok cool. You can have your white America. You can have an America with no black people. But understand this won't be be done without great tragedy to your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes nothing to get you dumb chimps worked up into a rage
> Dumb *******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And white boy. We will fight you till hell freezes over and then we will fight you on that fkin ice.
Click to expand...

Youre so fucking stupid ...
You dont even realize half of what you say on this very page is old an tired

The unprecedented violence perpetrated by Antifa and Black Lives Matter embodies two of the Left's biggest tactics in its quest to fundamentally transform the United States.

One is to force a race war by radicalizing African-Americans to a violent degree. The other involves making mayhem more intimidating by spreading police and firefighters as thinly as possible, thereby limiting their ability to respond quickly.

Manning Johnson, an African-American, spoke about the first tactic from personal experience. Describing himself as a "dedicated 'comrade' " and a "professional revolutionist," Johnson belonged to the Communist Party USA for 10 years. He served as a union organizer, director of agitation propaganda, and a member of the party's national committee. Johnson even ran as the party's candidate for a Congressional seat in New York.

But when the Soviet Union and Nazi Germany concluded their non-aggression pact in 1939 -- nine days before Germany invaded Poland and began World War II -- Johnson left the party. Following the war, Johnson testified about Communist activities to various legislative committees. In 1958, one year before his death, Johnson wrote about his experiences in _Color, Communism and Common Sense_.


Youre still just a dumb ****** owned by whitey ....youre to stupid to realize it

Most of yas will be dead before ya even make it to my neck of the woods...
Come n get it boy


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> I get that, weird as it is, but what's the downside of a "blackless country"?


Well you tell me. You are the white man with the superior intellect - No ?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jam master gay weakling ******
Larpn lol 




And can't even come up with an original name 

Good luck  Jam Masters


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, weird as it is, but what's the downside of a "blackless country"?
> 
> 
> 
> Well you tell me. You are the white man with the superior intellect - No ?
Click to expand...

Obviously, but I don't see a downside and I could use some amusement.


----------



## Dale Smith

I have to say that I am embarrassed at the race baiting of some of you that are spewing racial shit at Paul Essien. Rise above the racial baiting by those like him that are radical and trolling you to provoke a response. You are simply providing fuel for his hatred.

Rise above it and attempt to discuss rationally or simply abandon the thread. It's much better than allowing yourselves to be played. We have made tremendous strides as it pertains to this racial divide but we are not there yet.

What if the shoe was on the other foot and you were made to feel like a second class member of society? How would you feel if you were trying to compete for a job and the society was prejudice against whites? The ones that decided your employment chances were predisposed to hire those with the same tint of skin even if they had less qualifications?

I witnessed two young black teens being catcalled by a group of white high schoolers that were sitting at a picnic table right across from the order window of a hamburger drive-in when I was seven years old. They howled with delight when the lady at the window said "we don't serve n---gers here". My dad was a peace officer at the time but not in uniform but he always had his badge. He took his tray off of the window and handed it to my mom and got out of the car. Now mind you, my dad was not large in stature but he was old school tough. He went up to the window and told the lady to serve them..she smirked until she saw the badge.

She turned even whiter if that was possible...then he turned his attention to the punks that had been spewing racial shit. The biggest one at the picnic table stood up and he was huge compared to my dad. He put his finger in his chest and told him and his little gang to "Shut your stinkin mouths" and proceeded to tell them that their parents must not have taught them how to act. They were totally shamed. He then went back to the window and told them that if they ever refused service like this again that he would see to it that they would be shut down. He made sure that these two young people got their food and of course the lady at the window told them there was no charge and apologized profusely.

My dad got back in the car and made sure those two young people would be able to leave without fear of harassment. My dad was my hero and when we buried him this last Saturday? That memory was relayed to the folks at the grave side service in McLean, Texas. My dad had honor and he didn't see color. That was fifty years ago and that isn't that long of a time ago. My dad held to the adage like that Tim McGraw song "Always Be Humble And Kind". I bet I have listened to that song a hundred times in the last week.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, weird as it is, but what's the downside of a "blackless country"?
> 
> 
> 
> Well you tell me. You are the white man with the superior intellect - No ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, but I don't see a downside Well d I could use some amusement.
Click to expand...

Well get to the killing of black people. What are you waiting for ?


----------



## Paul Essien

A white man on a bus told a Black man “I will kill your n*gger family”  and he handled it accordingly


----------



## Paul Essien

If white people aren't willing to go where these race soldiers live to produce justice, then they're full of shit. Signs, chanting,& marching is not the way!


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> If black Americans were stupid enough to start a race war they would lose quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way white people can win a race war is if they take it to the sky. But if it's on the ground black people would win.
> 
> 
> 
> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all black Americans are easily identified and if they were shooting whites, latinos, American Indians and Asians on sight, the rest of us would return the favor.  Do the math,  at 13% of the population each black person would to kill over seven people of other races before being killed to win.  Since even you admit to being outnumbered AND outgunned, that's not going to happen.  Black Americans are largely an urban population now, they have nowhere to hide.  As for whites being bad at guerilla warfare in Vietnam, lookup the Phoenix Project sometime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But white men are natural cowards. Asian men are natural cowards. Latino's are natural cowards. You can have all the numbers you want 20 lions will fk up a 100 sheep. That's what you are not getting. White men (White supremacist) are cowards as are non black men (Generally speaking)
> 
> You have to have heart and courage and be willing to die to fight a Guerilla war. Even bk in the day the Klan didn't just walk up to a black man and lynch him, they would do surprise attack on his home at night, petrol bomb his house, then stand outside armed and tooled up with the bking of local local law enforcement.
> 
> That's a coward
> 
> All the police killings of black men are cowardly, shooting people in the back, 5 to 1 attacks, see the history of white men is doing weak things, well in a Guerilla you have to do a strong thing, you have to have heart and courage. How can you have heart and courage from a nation faggots ?
> 
> The white man (White supremacist) is biggest faggot on the planet.
> 
> But they make movies by making these white faggots look like big men. Movies like Superman, Batman, Gladiator, Aquaman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural cowards don't attack old women and children from behind.  That's what YOU do.
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is to get white people SO MAD - SO ANGRY - SO FULL OF RAGE to where they not only want to kill black people but finally have heart and courage to actually try to kill blk ppl.
> 
> That's what I want and a lot of the black people I speak to want.
> 
> Now if you and non blacks can wipe us out, then ok cool. You can have your white America. You can have an America with no black people. But understand this won't be be done without great tragedy to your own.
Click to expand...







That's stupid.  There are a few dumbshit racists who will oblige.  They are pussies too.  Only attack in a group, prey on the weak etc.

Those types exist in all races and creeds.  It is a character flaw at best, and a personality disorder at worst.

Myself, and those l I'll keep me don't want a "white only" country.  That sort of thinking is for infants. 

What you want to do only works on weak minded morons.

Stop being a moron.


----------



## westwall

Andylusion said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Good.
> 2. Don't care anymore.
> 
> When Black people die now... I just look at the riots and the burning down of your own homes.... meh, you deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This putrid pile of poo does.  But the majority of those being harmed in the riots are good, hard working black people.   They don't deserve this at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that Paul was the minority, and that most black people were good.  But I no longer believe that.
> 
> I don't believe that because most of the cops now, that people have been freaking out over, have been non-whites, and the majority of those non-whites have been black, and yet they are still freaking out.
> 
> At some level, you can't any longer give most black people a pass, when undeniably they have voted for the politicians that are in charge of these cities, that has allowed these mobs to burn down, loot, and destroy, and even murder most of their own people.
> 
> If all these protesters were actually good people.... at all... they would have voted in people who would have activated the national guard by now, to protect black communities, and businesses that created the jobs these black people work at, and earn money at, that feed the economy of their communities.
> 
> In the end, they were just like Paul here.  They voted for their own destruction.... and I don't care anymore.  Let them die.
> 
> If you are even remotely right at all....  There should be a land slide of Republican victories across this country, the Democrap governors and mayors should all be wiped out, the national guard should be deployed, the protestor should wiped out, and sent to prisons.
> 
> If that does not happen, then nah.... they deserve it.  They are just like Paul, and deserve everything that happens to them, as a righteous and poetic justice given by G-d himself on an evil people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are fine.  They just are.  The inner city has plenty of them, but they are at the mercy of a corrupt political system that uses them as pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a problem statement for me.   Most black people are fine?
> 
> That implies that 51% or more, are on the side of good, while the politicians are evil.   Who voted for them, if 51% are against these evil people?
> 
> They can vote right?
> 
> If they voted for these politcians, or didn't vote at all... then they are not "fine".    They allowed this to happen, and honestly, deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election showed, no PROVED to me, that the electoral process is corrupt.  The Dem run cities are as corrupt as they come.  They rely on keeping people ignorant, that's why the schools are so bad.  Like I said, MOST blacks are decent people.  But, they are shouted down by the mob, and the government won't help them, or protect them.  So they remain quiet for survival.
> 
> As far as their votes go, i no longer truly believe that the voting process is legit.  Too many cases where obvious fraud is happening and the media cover it up.  The national level elections are a little bit better, but not much.  When Trump wins reelection, I hope he launches a real investigation into the election industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I admire your willingness to continue to give them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> But, all my life, I've been shouted down by the mob, and I simply ignore the mob, and know that to vote for what is best, not what is popular.
> 
> I've never voted for a bad politician, because I was shouted down by the lousy loud few.
> 
> Are you telling me, that if a Republican politician stands up and says he's running against a Democrat, on a platform of eliminating Black History Month, in favor of teaching say....  reading... writing... arithmetic... that all these Blacks would support that?
> 
> I doubt it.  I think they would call the Republican wacist, and vote for the idiot who wants to dedicate an entire month of school time, to learning something useless, like Black History.  Which of course just makes them dumb angry people like Paul.
> 
> And see, that's the difference between people like me, and people like them.  I would never be persuaded that white people are superior to all other people.  It wouldn't matter how many people shouted me down on this, I would never support a "white history month", because that's a waste of class time.  That time could be used to teach my children, and all children, something useful like math; and how "U" is not a word; and "Boiz in the da Hood" makes you sound like an idiot; and ruins your chances of getting a job.  And looking like a punk, gets you treated like a punk, and that's your own fault.
Click to expand...






No, what's wrong with black history month?  So long as what is presented is factual no one should have a problem with it.  And every black family I know WANTS their kids to be well educated.   Of course I associate with middle class black families so they have middle class values.

EVERY group should study their history.  Just don't make it up.


----------



## westwall

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jam master gay weakling ******
> Larpn lol
> View attachment 392282
> And can't even come up with an original name
> 
> Good luck  Jam Masters
> 
> View attachment 392283








Are those the idiots that shot themselves?


----------



## westwall

Dale Smith said:


> I have to say that I am embarrassed at the race baiting of some of you that are spewing racial shit at Paul Essien. Rise above the racial baiting by those like him that are radical and trolling you to provoke a response. You are simply providing fuel for his hatred.
> 
> Rise above it and attempt to discuss rationally or simply abandon the thread. It's much better than allowing yourselves to be played. We have made tremendous strides as it pertains to this racial divide but we are not there yet.
> 
> What if the shoe was on the other foot and you were made to feel like a second class member of society? How would you feel if you were trying to compete for a job and the society was prejudice against whites? The ones that decided your employment chances were predisposed to hire those with the same tint of skin even if they had less qualifications?
> 
> I witnessed two young black teens being catcalled by a group of white high schoolers that were sitting at a picnic table right across from the order window of a hamburger drive-in when I was seven years old. They howled with delight when the lady at the window said "we don't serve n---gers here". My dad was a peace officer at the time but not in uniform but he always had his badge. He took his tray off of the window and handed it to my mom and got out of the car. Now mind you, my dad was not large in stature but he was old school tough. He went up to the window and told the lady to serve them..she smirked until she saw the badge.
> 
> She turned even whiter if that was possible...then he turned his attention to the punks that had been spewing racial shit. The biggest one at the picnic table stood up and he was huge compared to my dad. He put his finger in his chest and told him and his little gang to "Shut your stinkin mouths" and proceeded to tell them that their parents must not have taught them how to act. They were totally shamed. He then went back to the window and told them that if they ever refused service like this again that he would see to it that they would be shut down. He made sure that these two young people got their food and of course the lady at the window told them there was no charge and apologized profusely.
> 
> My dad got back in the car and made sure those two young people would be able to leave without fear of harassment. My dad was my hero and when we buried him this last Saturday? That memory was relayed to the folks at the grave side service in McLean, Texas. My dad had honor and he didn't see color. That was fifty years ago and that isn't that long of a time ago. My dad held to the adage like that Tim McGraw song "Always Be Humble And Kind". I bet I have listened to that song a hundred times in the last week.








Your dad sounds like a wonderful man.  I had to do the same with a LEO friend of 25 years today.  Same sort of old school gentleman.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that, weird as it is, but what's the downside of a "blackless country"?
> 
> 
> 
> Well you tell me. You are the white man with the superior intellect - No ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, but I don't see a downside Well d I could use some amusement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well get to the killing of black people. What are you waiting for ?
Click to expand...







We don't want to kill anyone for one.  No same person wants to kill another.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> If white people aren't willing to go where these race soldiers live to produce justice, then they're full of shit. Signs, chanting,& marching is not the way!









It's easy to be brave when you outnumber your victims by 30 to one.


----------



## Dale Smith

westwall said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I am embarrassed at the race baiting of some of you that are spewing racial shit at Paul Essien. Rise above the racial baiting by those like him that are radical and trolling you to provoke a response. You are simply providing fuel for his hatred.
> 
> Rise above it and attempt to discuss rationally or simply abandon the thread. It's much better than allowing yourselves to be played. We have made tremendous strides as it pertains to this racial divide but we are not there yet.
> 
> What if the shoe was on the other foot and you were made to feel like a second class member of society? How would you feel if you were trying to compete for a job and the society was prejudice against whites? The ones that decided your employment chances were predisposed to hire those with the same tint of skin even if they had less qualifications?
> 
> I witnessed two young black teens being catcalled by a group of white high schoolers that were sitting at a picnic table right across from the order window of a hamburger drive-in when I was seven years old. They howled with delight when the lady at the window said "we don't serve n---gers here". My dad was a peace officer at the time but not in uniform but he always had his badge. He took his tray off of the window and handed it to my mom and got out of the car. Now mind you, my dad was not large in stature but he was old school tough. He went up to the window and told the lady to serve them..she smirked until she saw the badge.
> 
> She turned even whiter if that was possible...then he turned his attention to the punks that had been spewing racial shit. The biggest one at the picnic table stood up and he was huge compared to my dad. He put his finger in his chest and told him and his little gang to "Shut your stinkin mouths" and proceeded to tell them that their parents must not have taught them how to act. They were totally shamed. He then went back to the window and told them that if they ever refused service like this again that he would see to it that they would be shut down. He made sure that these two young people got their food and of course the lady at the window told them there was no charge and apologized profusely.
> 
> My dad got back in the car and made sure those two young people would be able to leave without fear of harassment. My dad was my hero and when we buried him this last Saturday? That memory was relayed to the folks at the grave side service in McLean, Texas. My dad had honor and he didn't see color. That was fifty years ago and that isn't that long of a time ago. My dad held to the adage like that Tim McGraw song "Always Be Humble And Kind". I bet I have listened to that song a hundred times in the last week.
> 
> 
> 
> He was a very good man, a great role model and very humble and gave God all the glory for any life victories. I spoke on h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dad sounds like a wonderful man.  I had to do the same with a LEO friend of 25 years today.  Same sort of old school gentleman.
Click to expand...




westwall said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I am embarrassed at the race baiting of some of you that are spewing racial shit at Paul Essien. Rise above the racial baiting by those like him that are radical and trolling you to provoke a response. You are simply providing fuel for his hatred.
> 
> Rise above it and attempt to discuss rationally or simply abandon the thread. It's much better than allowing yourselves to be played. We have made tremendous strides as it pertains to this racial divide but we are not there yet.
> 
> What if the shoe was on the other foot and you were made to feel like a second class member of society? How would you feel if you were trying to compete for a job and the society was prejudice against whites? The ones that decided your employment chances were predisposed to hire those with the same tint of skin even if they had less qualifications?
> 
> I witnessed two young black teens being catcalled by a group of white high schoolers that were sitting at a picnic table right across from the order window of a hamburger drive-in when I was seven years old. They howled with delight when the lady at the window said "we don't serve n---gers here". My dad was a peace officer at the time but not in uniform but he always had his badge. He took his tray off of the window and handed it to my mom and got out of the car. Now mind you, my dad was not large in stature but he was old school tough. He went up to the window and told the lady to serve them..she smirked until she saw the badge.
> 
> She turned even whiter if that was possible...then he turned his attention to the punks that had been spewing racial shit. The biggest one at the picnic table stood up and he was huge compared to my dad. He put his finger in his chest and told him and his little gang to "Shut your stinkin mouths" and proceeded to tell them that their parents must not have taught them how to act. They were totally shamed. He then went back to the window and told them that if they ever refused service like this again that he would see to it that they would be shut down. He made sure that these two young people got their food and of course the lady at the window told them there was no charge and apologized profusely.
> 
> My dad got back in the car and made sure those two young people would be able to leave without fear of harassment. My dad was my hero and when we buried him this last Saturday? That memory was relayed to the folks at the grave side service in McLean, Texas. My dad had honor and he didn't see color. That was fifty years ago and that isn't that long of a time ago. My dad held to the adage like that Tim McGraw song "Always Be Humble And Kind". I bet I have listened to that song a hundred times in the last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dad sounds like a wonderful man.  I had to do the same with a LEO friend of 25 years today.  Same sort of old school gentleman.
Click to expand...


Before I spoke at the service, a montage of pictures I had forgotten about and the memories came flooding back. My dad was all about bringing people together. He stood tall. He never did anything that caused me to be ashamed of being his son. He made me stand on my own two feet and knew when I needed his help without me asking. He made me proud to be his son.


----------



## Andylusion

westwall said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people.
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Good.
> 2. Don't care anymore.
> 
> When Black people die now... I just look at the riots and the burning down of your own homes.... meh, you deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This putrid pile of poo does.  But the majority of those being harmed in the riots are good, hard working black people.   They don't deserve this at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that Paul was the minority, and that most black people were good.  But I no longer believe that.
> 
> I don't believe that because most of the cops now, that people have been freaking out over, have been non-whites, and the majority of those non-whites have been black, and yet they are still freaking out.
> 
> At some level, you can't any longer give most black people a pass, when undeniably they have voted for the politicians that are in charge of these cities, that has allowed these mobs to burn down, loot, and destroy, and even murder most of their own people.
> 
> If all these protesters were actually good people.... at all... they would have voted in people who would have activated the national guard by now, to protect black communities, and businesses that created the jobs these black people work at, and earn money at, that feed the economy of their communities.
> 
> In the end, they were just like Paul here.  They voted for their own destruction.... and I don't care anymore.  Let them die.
> 
> If you are even remotely right at all....  There should be a land slide of Republican victories across this country, the Democrap governors and mayors should all be wiped out, the national guard should be deployed, the protestor should wiped out, and sent to prisons.
> 
> If that does not happen, then nah.... they deserve it.  They are just like Paul, and deserve everything that happens to them, as a righteous and poetic justice given by G-d himself on an evil people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are fine.  They just are.  The inner city has plenty of them, but they are at the mercy of a corrupt political system that uses them as pawns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a problem statement for me.   Most black people are fine?
> 
> That implies that 51% or more, are on the side of good, while the politicians are evil.   Who voted for them, if 51% are against these evil people?
> 
> They can vote right?
> 
> If they voted for these politcians, or didn't vote at all... then they are not "fine".    They allowed this to happen, and honestly, deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This election showed, no PROVED to me, that the electoral process is corrupt.  The Dem run cities are as corrupt as they come.  They rely on keeping people ignorant, that's why the schools are so bad.  Like I said, MOST blacks are decent people.  But, they are shouted down by the mob, and the government won't help them, or protect them.  So they remain quiet for survival.
> 
> As far as their votes go, i no longer truly believe that the voting process is legit.  Too many cases where obvious fraud is happening and the media cover it up.  The national level elections are a little bit better, but not much.  When Trump wins reelection, I hope he launches a real investigation into the election industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I admire your willingness to continue to give them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> But, all my life, I've been shouted down by the mob, and I simply ignore the mob, and know that to vote for what is best, not what is popular.
> 
> I've never voted for a bad politician, because I was shouted down by the lousy loud few.
> 
> Are you telling me, that if a Republican politician stands up and says he's running against a Democrat, on a platform of eliminating Black History Month, in favor of teaching say....  reading... writing... arithmetic... that all these Blacks would support that?
> 
> I doubt it.  I think they would call the Republican wacist, and vote for the idiot who wants to dedicate an entire month of school time, to learning something useless, like Black History.  Which of course just makes them dumb angry people like Paul.
> 
> And see, that's the difference between people like me, and people like them.  I would never be persuaded that white people are superior to all other people.  It wouldn't matter how many people shouted me down on this, I would never support a "white history month", because that's a waste of class time.  That time could be used to teach my children, and all children, something useful like math; and how "U" is not a word; and "Boiz in the da Hood" makes you sound like an idiot; and ruins your chances of getting a job.  And looking like a punk, gets you treated like a punk, and that's your own fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what's wrong with black history month?  So long as what is presented is factual no one should have a problem with it.  And every black family I know WANTS their kids to be well educated.   Of course I associate with middle class black families so they have middle class values.
> 
> EVERY group should study their history.  Just don't make it up.
Click to expand...


No, I don't think that's useful at all to have tribal history.

All that does is breed hate between tribes, and makes people stupid.

Again, I would never support "white history month".  How dumb is that?

Do tell man... what job interview have you been in yet, that involved discussion your racial history?

Which job is it, where they ask you "What aspects of American life, are based on Germany history?"

You know what they do ask?   Can read?  Can you write?  Can you do math?

And you know why they ask that?    Because students come out of high school, not being able to read, or write, or do basic math.

I'm not kidding.  I'm not making this up.   At one job I was at, they had every potential employee, sit down, and read basic instructions on how to fold together a cardboard box.   And people failed that.  They couldn't read the instructions.

"Fold flap in"......  Dur.... I know black history!

"Thanks for your time.  We'll call you if we are interested in hiring.".

Then you complain that black people earn less than white people...... dur... "I wonder why!".

I had another job ask people "One pallet holds 36 units.  One pallet is unopened, and one is missing five units.  How many units are there?"

"eerrrr.... uh.... Martin Luther King Jr?"

Can't do basic math, but they can scream and yell about racism.   Then they wonder why they earn less money than white people.

Yeah, if they come and tell me that the public schools are going to waste my childs time with a month of White History, or some such nonsense, I'll be putting my kid in a private school.

None of that crap, is helpful.   Yes, we should learn all history.   There is no "white history" or "black history" or "Hispanic history".  

There is American history, and how we got to be the most wealthy and powerful nation on Earth.

Beyond that, they need to know how to read, how to write, and how to do basic math.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.


----------



## Paul Essien

UFC - Isreal Adasanya batters white Brazilian (Paulo Costa)


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


>










Yeah, how many decades ago?  Wake up dude.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> UFC - Isreal Adasanya batters white Brazilian (Paulo Costa)







Oh gee, this time the roles were reversed...








And this time...








Fighting isn't about racial toughness.  It's about the skills on the day you halfwit.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.









Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?
Click to expand...

What white people fear most is that you know that if the shoe was on the foot ? You would feel a murderous rage towards black people.

That fact is buried so deep in whites subconscious, you are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.

My father always said the meanest people on earth were white People and that they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION which is the opposite of EVOLUTION.

Only a soul can make you a HUE-man and we use our pineal glands to connect with our souls. They don’t poison them, starve them and drop bombs on them and all that done from a people who have done nothing to them

When you look at black history it's almost like we are dealing with another species.


----------



## Dale Smith

Paul Essien said:


>



She is projecting. How she can claim that she knows the hearts and minds of every white person is beyond arrogant. Since you simply assume that every white person hates you? It clears your conscience to hate as you walk around with that giant chip on your shoulder. Bitterness will eat you up and eventually devour you whole if you continue down this path and no one will be willing to see anything from your point of view.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What white people fear most is that you know that if the shoe was on the foot ? You would feel a murderous rage towards black people.
> 
> That fact is buried so deep in whites subconscious, you are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on earth were white People and that they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION which is the opposite of EVOLUTION.
> 
> Only a soul can make you a HUE-man and we use our pineal glands to connect with our souls. They don’t poison them, starve them and drop bombs on them and all that done from a people who have done nothing to them
> 
> When you look at black history it's almost like we are dealing with another species.
Click to expand...








Dude, my ancestors died on the Trail of Tears.  You either evolve, and figure out that the actions of assholes 150 years ago are not the actions of today, or you remain locked in a well of self pity, loathing, and hatred.

I chose to evolve.

Clearly you haven't.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how many decades ago?  Wake up dude.
Click to expand...


So was the Revolutionary War.

STFU.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?
Click to expand...

Two world wars caused by whites.

STFU.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two world wars caused by whites.
> 
> STFU.
Click to expand...








That the best you can do?  How many were killed in Rwanda, dickhead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

******* are worthless and weak ...bottom feeders of the human race

Black lives dont matter at all
If yall just disappeared off the face of the earth tommorow the world wouldn't skip a beat ...

Unlike for instance when you destroy the white man's accomplishments and what he built in south Africa and Rhodesia boogies can't keep it together ...it only takes a matter of a few short years to crumble when the savages are in charge .....prove me wrong

Burkino faso ain't cutting it either ...


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What white people fear most is that you know that if the shoe was on the foot ? You would feel a murderous rage towards black people.
> 
> That fact is buried so deep in whites subconscious, you are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on earth were white People and that they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION which is the opposite of EVOLUTION.
> 
> Only a soul can make you a HUE-man and we use our pineal glands to connect with our souls. They don’t poison them, starve them and drop bombs on them and all that done from a people who have done nothing to them
> 
> When you look at black history it's almost like we are dealing with another species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, my ancestors died on the Trail of Tears.  You either evolve, and figure out that the actions of assholes 150 years ago are not the actions of today, or you remain locked in a well of self pity, loathing, and hatred.
> 
> I chose to evolve.
> 
> Clearly you haven't.
Click to expand...

And that's why you guys still celebrate the fourth of July? It's all good to talk about the past when it glorifies whites, but when:

_“What to the American slave is your Fourth of July? I answer, a day that reveals to him more than all other days of the year, the gross injustice and cruelty to which he is the constant victim. To him your celebration is a sham; your boasted liberty an unholy license; your national greatness, swelling vanity; your sounds of rejoicing are empty and heartless; your shouts of liberty and equality, hollow mock; your prayers and hymns, your sermons and thanksgivings, with all your religious parade and solemnity, are to him mere bombast, fraud, deception, impiety, and hypocrisy - a thin veil to cover up crimes which would disgrace a nation of savages. There is not a nation of the earth guilty of practices more shocking and bloody than are the people of these United States at this very hour.” _

We've got to move on, evolve, forget about it. 

It's all good to declare how we need to return America back to what the founders who lived 250 years ago intended, but when:

_Many of our heralded founding fathers owned slaves. Out of the 55 so-called founders, 26 owned slaves and one owned a slave ship. The slave owners were:

Richard Bassett (DE), Jacob Broom (DE), John Dickinson (DE), George Read (DE),William Houstoun (GA), William Few (GA), William Samuel Johnson (CT), Daniel Carroll (MD), Luther Martin (MD), John Francis Mercer (MD), Daniel of St. Thomas Jenifer (MD), William Livingston (NJ), William Blount (NC), William Richardson Davie (NC), Alexander Martin (NC), Richard Dobbs Spaight (NC), Pierce Butler (SC), Charles Cotesworth Pinckney (SC), Charles Pinckney (SC), John Rutledge (SC), John Blair (VA), James Madison (VA), George Mason (VA), Edmund Randolph (VA), George Washington (VA), George Wythe (VA), Robert Morris (PA)*.

*Robert Morris owned a slave ship. So while he didn’t own slave, he was a prime participant in the industry.

We are on President number 45 as of this posting. Out of these 45 presidents, it is a fact that 12 of them owned slaves. That’s more than *ONE FOURTH* of our presidents. Ten of the twelve owned slaves while in office. While many want to make this so clean and easy, I am not going to do that. It must be understood that presidents of this country conducted the business of slavery in the white house. They owned slaves in the white house. They beat their slaves in the white house. They bought and sold slaves from the white house. The ten slave owners while in the white house were:

Our nations “father” George Washington owned over 300 slaves. Thomas Jefferson owned 600 slaves. His slave mistress even had children by him. Think about that each time you see a black person with the last name Jefferson. James Madison owned more than 100 slaves. James Monroe owned 75 slaves. Andrew Jackson owned 200 slaves. Martin Van Buren owned 1 slave. I guess he would be considered a nice and humane slave owner. After all, he could have owned 600. William Henry Harrison owned 11 slaves. John Tyler owned 70 slaves. James K. Polk owned 25 slaves. Zachary Taylor owned about 150 slaves. These 10 men owned slaves as duly elected presidents of the United States._

We must forget about the past lest we get called childish names by dumb fucks who are white..

Racism goes on right now.. Pointing out our racist history shows that it has been continuous. Pointing that out is necessary and only white fragility causes a person to say what you have. You ain't native american, you're white claiming to be native American in an attempt to dismiss the truth Essen has spoken. The Trail of Tears is sacred to members of that nation. Do not denigrate the memory of their ancestors by using that in a racist attempt to defend white supremacy.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two world wars caused by whites.
> 
> STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That the best you can do?  How many were killed in Rwanda, dickhead.
Click to expand...

How many years did white colonizers perpetrate a racist lie to keep Rwandans divided?


----------



## IM2

Deplorable Yankee said:


> ******* are worthless and weak ...bottom feeders of the human race
> 
> Black lives dont matter at all
> If yall just disappeared off the face of the earth tommorow the world wouldn't skip a beat ...
> 
> Unlike for instance when you destroy the white man's accomplishments and what he built in south Africa and Rhodesia boogies can't keep it together ...it only takes a matter of a few short years to crumble when the savages are in charge .....prove me wrong
> 
> Burkino faso ain't cutting it either ...


Posted like a true bottom feeder.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

This is what matters to silly chimps. 


Meanwhile whats the black on black death count for the weekend


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What white people fear most is that you know that if the shoe was on the foot ? You would feel a murderous rage towards black people.
> 
> That fact is buried so deep in whites subconscious, you are aware of the violence, it takes to keep a system going that they receive collective privileges from.
> 
> My father always said the meanest people on earth were white People and that they are products of what is known as INVOLUTION which is the opposite of EVOLUTION.
> 
> Only a soul can make you a HUE-man and we use our pineal glands to connect with our souls. They don’t poison them, starve them and drop bombs on them and all that done from a people who have done nothing to them
> 
> When you look at black history it's almost like we are dealing with another species.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, my ancestors died on the Trail of Tears.  You either evolve, and figure out that the actions of assholes 150 years ago are not the actions of today, or you remain locked in a well of self pity, loathing, and hatred.
> 
> I chose to evolve.
> 
> Clearly you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why you guys still celebrate the fourth of July? It's all good to talk about the past when it glorifies whites, but when:
> 
> _“What to the American slave is your Fourth of July? I answer, a day that reveals to him more than all other days of the year, the gross injustice and cruelty to which he is the constant victim. To him your celebration is a sham; your boasted liberty an unholy license; your national greatness, swelling vanity; your sounds of rejoicing are empty and heartless; your shouts of liberty and equality, hollow mock; your prayers and hymns, your sermons and thanksgivings, with all your religious parade and solemnity, are to him mere bombast, fraud, deception, impiety, and hypocrisy - a thin veil to cover up crimes which would disgrace a nation of savages. There is not a nation of the earth guilty of practices more shocking and bloody than are the people of these United States at this very hour.” _
> 
> We've got to move on, evolve, forget about it.
> 
> It's all good to declare how we need to return America back to what the founders who lived 250 years ago intended, but when:
> 
> _Many of our heralded founding fathers owned slaves. Out of the 55 so-called founders, 26 owned slaves and one owned a slave ship. The slave owners were:
> 
> Richard Bassett (DE), Jacob Broom (DE), John Dickinson (DE), George Read (DE),William Houstoun (GA), William Few (GA), William Samuel Johnson (CT), Daniel Carroll (MD), Luther Martin (MD), John Francis Mercer (MD), Daniel of St. Thomas Jenifer (MD), William Livingston (NJ), William Blount (NC), William Richardson Davie (NC), Alexander Martin (NC), Richard Dobbs Spaight (NC), Pierce Butler (SC), Charles Cotesworth Pinckney (SC), Charles Pinckney (SC), John Rutledge (SC), John Blair (VA), James Madison (VA), George Mason (VA), Edmund Randolph (VA), George Washington (VA), George Wythe (VA), Robert Morris (PA)*.
> 
> *Robert Morris owned a slave ship. So while he didn’t own slave, he was a prime participant in the industry.
> 
> We are on President number 45 as of this posting. Out of these 45 presidents, it is a fact that 12 of them owned slaves. That’s more than *ONE FOURTH* of our presidents. Ten of the twelve owned slaves while in office. While many want to make this so clean and easy, I am not going to do that. It must be understood that presidents of this country conducted the business of slavery in the white house. They owned slaves in the white house. They beat their slaves in the white house. They bought and sold slaves from the white house. The ten slave owners while in the white house were:
> 
> Our nations “father” George Washington owned over 300 slaves. Thomas Jefferson owned 600 slaves. His slave mistress even had children by him. Think about that each time you see a black person with the last name Jefferson. James Madison owned more than 100 slaves. James Monroe owned 75 slaves. Andrew Jackson owned 200 slaves. Martin Van Buren owned 1 slave. I guess he would be considered a nice and humane slave owner. After all, he could have owned 600. William Henry Harrison owned 11 slaves. John Tyler owned 70 slaves. James K. Polk owned 25 slaves. Zachary Taylor owned about 150 slaves. These 10 men owned slaves as duly elected presidents of the United States._
> 
> We must forget about the past lest we get called childish names by dumb fucks who are white..
> 
> Racism goes on right now.. Pointing out our racist history shows that it has been continuous. Pointing that out is necessary and only white fragility causes a person to say what you have. You ain't native american, you're white claiming to be native American in an attempt to dismiss the truth Essen has spoken. The Trail of Tears is sacred to members of that nation. Do not denigrate the memory of their ancestors by using that in a racist attempt to defend white supremacy.
Click to expand...








Yes, racism does go on right now.  You're a prime example of it.  There are racists everywhere.   There is no denying that.  It's how you deal with them that matters.  

I simply ignore them.  I don't try and fight them, though if one does something untoward to a friend of mine they will get their just desserts.

I don't seek out trouble.   You and paul though, do.  That's what makes you bad.  Your Rights end at my nose.  You are free to say anything you wish.

You are not free to harm me or mine.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two world wars caused by whites.
> 
> STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That the best you can do?  How many were killed in Rwanda, dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many years did white colonizers perpetrate a racist lie to keep Rwandans divided?
Click to expand...









Hutu's, and Tutsi's have been killing each other lo g before the white man ever set foot in Africa.

You need to accept responsibility for your own actions, dude.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how white people get their freedom. They always going to war. But they always condemn us for protestant human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black African handiwork.  Looks remarkably similar.  Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two world wars caused by whites.
> 
> STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That the best you can do?  How many were killed in Rwanda, dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many years did white colonizers perpetrate a racist lie to keep Rwandans divided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutu's, and Tutsi's have been killing each other lo g before the white man ever set foot in Africa.
> 
> You need to accept responsibility for your own actions, dude.
Click to expand...


Whites like you need to STFU.

Tonight's lesson:

*The Case of White Colonial Divide and Conquer in Rwanda*

European colonialism had a drastic impact in Rwanda with consequences lasting long after its independence in 1962. Formal colonization of Rwanda began in 1884 when Germany took control of the region. In 1919, Belgium inherited the colony as part of a League of Nations mandate, which partitioned German territories after World War I. Belgian colonizers initiated more direct control in Rwanda maintaining an existing political system, which allowed native monarchs to rule over the local populous. *This policy intensified ethnic divisions and fueled conflict that lasted into 1990s. *

Prior to colonization, Hutu peoples were typically farmers, while Tutsis were cattle herders. According to Jean-Marie Kamatali, Ubuhake, a social system in which the Hutus worked in the service of Tutsis in exchange for cattle, characterized relations between the two peoples. Ubahake, not unlike European feudalism, led to a class-dominated system instilling the Tutsis as a privileged minority and Hutus as the working class majority. *Upon first entering the region, German colonizers rationalized subjugation of Rwanda’s large Hutu population under the flawed assumption that the Tutsi were more Caucasian and thus more fit to rule.*

*Belgian Rule*
Allowing the existing Tutsi monarchs to exhibit control over the Hutus proved immediately effective, allowing for colonization without a large force of European troops. *The Belgians further exploited the Tutsi-Hutu division, lending military and political support to Tutsi leaders who maintained the policies of their colonial rulers. *According to the University of Pennsylvania’s African Studies Center, Belgium instituted political and economic reforms in the 1920s and 1930s in hopes of integrating native Rwandans into the political process. However, these policies only served to consolidate power among the Tutsi elite, who controlled much of the country’s resources and intuitions.

*Revolution*
Following World War II, opinions regarding colonization and racial-ethnic class divisions began to shift in Europe. This shift was felt in Rwanda with increasing political activism on the part of Hutus, and a distaste for the old systems of class and colonization in favor of democracy on the part of Belgians who became increasingly sympathetic to the Hutus. Amid violent clashes, the Tutsi government was overturned. Tutsi leaders were deposed and replaced by Belgian-backed Hutus. Thousands of Tutsi civilians were forced out of Rwanda into neighboring countries such as Uganda, Zaire and Burundi. *In 1962, Rwanda became an independent nation. However, deep-seeded ethnic tensions remained between newly empowered Hutus and displaced Tutsis.*

*Genocide*
On Oct. 1, 1990, the Rwandan Patriotic Front, made up of Tutsis living in neighboring Uganda, invaded Rwanda and began a civil war that lasted until Aug. 4, 1993. The war resulted in a joint government between the Tutsi RPF and Hutu President Juvénal Habyarimana.* On April 6, 1994 Habyarimana’s plane was shot down, killing everyone on board, and Rwanda erupted in violence once again. This time the upheaval resulted in the systematic genocide of nearly 800,000 Tutsis and moderate Hutus by extremists seeking to cleanse the nation of opposing political factions and prevent a re-occurrence of Hutu subjugation characteristic of the Belgian colonial period. *Soldiers and militia often distinguished Tutsis by government-issued identification cards, which stated their ethnicity. The process of formally identifying Hutus and Tutsis with identification papers began under Belgian rule in the 1930s.






						What Impact Did the Belgian Presence in Rwanda Have to Spark Further Conflict?
					

What Impact Did the Belgian Presence in Rwanda Have to Spark Further Conflict?. European colonialism had a drastic impact in Rwanda with consequences lasting long after its independence in 1962. Formal colonization of Rwanda began in 1884 when Germany took control of the region. In 1919, Belgium...




					education.seattlepi.com
				




Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Paul Essien

Deplorable Yankee said:


> ******* are worthless and weak ...bottom feeders of the human race
> 
> Black lives dont matter at all
> If yall just disappeared off the face of the earth tommorow the world wouldn't skip a beat ...


*IF* the most pathetic, cowardly word that's ever existed.

The fact is we are here and we ain't going nowhere. Now what the fk you gonna do about it ?

**IF**









Deplorable Yankee said:


> Unlike for instance when you destroy the white man's accomplishments


The white man's accomplishments ?








Deplorable Yankee said:


> and what he built in south Africa and Rhodesia boogies can't keep it together ...it only takes a matter of a few short years to crumble when the savages are in charge .....prove me wrong
> Burkino faso ain't cutting it either ...


No white man is African the white African or Zim. Plus you couldn't even point out Zimbabwe on a map.

But to you only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science

Bitch plz

Black Zimbabweans taught whites how to farm this prevented the early Euro colonists in Africa from starving to death and turning to cannibalism.

This is Asanda Sokombela. She is a University of Fort Hare graduate. She has a bachelor of Science in Agriculture. Currently she is producing cabbages and spinach, and butternut. Her vegetables are delivered various Spar in the EC.
















There are many more like her.
















As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't send in their economic hitmen to Zimbabwe or S.Africa they will be fine because white people do that scorched earth shit.

They fk up the water over there. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.

Growth of ones own country can't happen in isolation.

*It has to be within an agreed shared global structure which includes everyone.*

While white supremacy remains in place, restrictions will always apply to black nations.

If Zimbabwe set the precedent of reversing lands occupied by white people this would have create an avalanche that will have sweep the continent. In Southern Africa, since freedom, little or no land reform of any great significance has taken place, and the same in BOTSWANA, ZAMBIA, and NAMIBIA.

Also white people in Zimbabwe and S.Africa can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage.

Also the land in Zim was NOT just for Agriculture only but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses


----------



## Paul Essien

The great Julius Malema put a white farmer in his place and talks down to him in a South African court


----------



## IM2

*Teach, my brother!*


----------



## IM2

Deplorable Yankee said:


> This is what matters to silly chimps.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile whats the black on black death count for the weekend


Probably less than the white on white death count.

In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered.  81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person. More whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie of black/black killing is the fact that more whites killed each other (2677) than blacks who killed each other (2600). So again, the media has ignored white on white crime by description. White on white crime is always claimed to be caused by a malady such as mental instability or using the lone wolf excuse.


----------



## 22lcidw

What happened was is that the deep state was put into the cross hairs. And those aligned with it are in a quandry. Make your choice.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Dude, my ancestors died on the Trail of Tears.  You either evolve, and figure out that the actions of assholes 150 years ago are not the actions of today, or you remain locked in a well of self pity, loathing, and hatred.
> 
> I chose to evolve.
> 
> Clearly you haven't.


Native Americans already receive payments. In fact the Treaty of 1866 states that some Native American tribes are supposed to share their payments with descendants of Black freedmen. So they owe blk ppl MORE on top of slave reparations and on the Trail of Tears 30% of the people on that trail to Oklahoma were Black


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, my ancestors died on the Trail of Tears.  You either evolve, and figure out that the actions of assholes 150 years ago are not the actions of today, or you remain locked in a well of self pity, loathing, and hatred.
> 
> I chose to evolve.
> 
> Clearly you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans already receive payments. In fact the Treaty of 1866 states that some Native American tribes are supposed to share their payments with descendants of Black freedmen. So they owe blk ppl MORE on top of slave reparations and on the Trail of Tears 30% of the people on that trail to Oklahoma were Black
Click to expand...









Ummm, your figures are off again.  There were 73,668 Cherokee that traveled the trail.  There were 4,556 slaves that accompanied them.  That comes out to around 6.75%, that's still a tad high, but i am calculating off the top of my head.  And if there were any slaves still alive, or even their grand children, i would have no problem with that.  But we are now EIGHT generations removed, so no.  Yet again, you deserve nothing.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ******* are worthless and weak ...bottom feeders of the human race
> 
> Black lives dont matter at all
> If yall just disappeared off the face of the earth tommorow the world wouldn't skip a beat ...
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* the most pathetic, cowardly word that's ever existed.
> 
> The fact is we are here and we ain't going nowhere. Now what the fk you gonna do about it ?
> 
> **IF**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike for instance when you destroy the white man's accomplishments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white man's accomplishments ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what he built in south Africa and Rhodesia boogies can't keep it together ...it only takes a matter of a few short years to crumble when the savages are in charge .....prove me wrong
> Burkino faso ain't cutting it either ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African the white African or Zim. Plus you couldn't even point out Zimbabwe on a map.
> 
> But to you only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science
> 
> Bitch plz
> 
> Black Zimbabweans taught whites how to farm this prevented the early Euro colonists in Africa from starving to death and turning to cannibalism.
> 
> This is Asanda Sokombela. She is a University of Fort Hare graduate. She has a bachelor of Science in Agriculture. Currently she is producing cabbages and spinach, and butternut. Her vegetables are delivered various Spar in the EC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't send in their economic hitmen to Zimbabwe or S.Africa they will be fine because white people do that scorched earth shit.
> 
> They fk up the water over there. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.
> 
> Growth of ones own country can't happen in isolation.
> 
> *It has to be within an agreed shared global structure which includes everyone.*
> 
> While white supremacy remains in place, restrictions will always apply to black nations.
> 
> If Zimbabwe set the precedent of reversing lands occupied by white people this would have create an avalanche that will have sweep the continent. In Southern Africa, since freedom, little or no land reform of any great significance has taken place, and the same in BOTSWANA, ZAMBIA, and NAMIBIA.
> 
> Also white people in Zimbabwe and S.Africa can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage.
> 
> Also the land in Zim was NOT just for Agriculture only but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses
Click to expand...








Yeah, the Dark Ages sucked.  However, prior to that the Roman Empire enjoyed widespread literacy.  But you are correct, the Muslims did indeed have a very high literacy rate.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Ummm, your figures are off again.  There were 73,668 Cherokee that traveled the trail.  There were 4,556 slaves that accompanied them.  That comes out to around 6.75%, that's still a tad high, but i am calculating off the top of my head.


Exactly "_Off the top of your head_" and in a head were one brain cell is fighting for dominance that's not a good start


----------



## Paul Essien

White man Kevin Janson kills and shoots up five ppl in a school Cali.






He looks like Mel Gibson on crack but a shooting of only five isn’t even a blip on the radar anymore.

This was the 5th mass shooting by a white male in 3 weeks in 2017? 

I’m calling for a complete and total shut down of all white men from entering the USA until they figure out what the hell is going on.

#stopwhiteonwhitecrime


----------



## Paul Essien

50 years ago black people were talking about white supremacy within the police and of course white people denying.


----------



## IM2

In the early 1960's a poll was taken on race and whites denied it was a problem. This denial seems to be a condition that is generational.


----------



## Paul Essien

#morewhitecrime


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> #morewhitecrime



Disgusting.


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> 50 years ago black people were talking about white supremacy within the police and of course white people denying.


Correcting the wrongs of the past is a given. Perhaps upping your game is a necessity. Everyday there are endless wise azzes. All over the place. Lessons that we see on TV are not learned.  The individual who may dish it out may only understand receiving it  also unless the person is doing it because he/she was messed with.


----------



## TNHarley

Fucking white supremacist doesnt get charge! Quick, lets go burn down black owned businesses and steal their property!





			No charges for Wisconsin officer in killing of Black teen
		



LMAO i love when rhetoric gets shoved down racists throats.
"buuuuut cops killing blacks is a racist thing" DDDEEERRRPPP


----------



## MizMolly

22lcidw said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking clown.  the poorest black person, living in America is richer than 99% of the entire fucking world.
> 
> 
> 
> This argument is as stupid as saying being shot three times is better than being shot four times. Secondly - Racism goes far beyond the wallet.
> 
> Bill Cosby was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Tiger Woods was rich. White ppl him down.
> Michael Jackson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> Mike Tyson was rich. White ppl took him down.
> 
> Go n ask Bill Cosby if you having money protects you against white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have problems because you refuse to raise your fucking children,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So white people practice systematic racism because they believe black people do not raise their children ?
> 
> Iceland a place where there no black people but it has the highest rates for father-lesness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this the case ?
> 
> And why would a white person want to talk about black illegitimacy ? You don't care. Because if you were truly concerned about illegitimacy, you'd also be just as concerned about white illegitimacy too.
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> you engage in crime like you still live in the shithole parts of Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Africa is shit hole then why black people have to fight white people to get out of there ?
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no skills other than murdering people, mainly children and old folks to steal their stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest muderers have always been white people.
> 
> At its peak Mafia (Cosa Nostra) had some 3000 to 4000 members. Most of those guys had killed at least one individual. They had to. You do not enter this organisation without participating in a murder. Later it became enough to participate in murder, chop up the body, help to kill the victim by holding or setting up the actual murder.
> 
> That alone puts the number of their murder victims in thousands. Even when some members did not personally killed anybody others did by dozens. In Cosa Nostra there were dozens of guys who killed up twenty guys and many who had killed even more than that.
> 
> And that number is just their murders and just by the Italian American crime. This does not include murders committed by their associates and non-members who were and are involved in that business.
> 
> Add to this the drug trade which they have had a huge say in since the 1930’s.
> 
> How many people died during those decades from over doses and other drug related reasons?
> 
> Thousands at least.
> 
> The drug trade by white crime destroyed dozens of black neighbourhoods all across the USA from New York to Detroit, to Chicago to LA. And that was nothing? Nothing criminal?
> 
> Add to that the massive commercial thievery, lone sharking, gambling, numbers, prostitution, porn, labour unions, corruption of politicians, judges, judicial systems in several cities, Hollywood and forgery, robberies, transportation, fashion industry, clothing industry, waste management etc.
> 
> *There has never been any rule in Sicilian mafia that bans killing of women and children.*
> 
> If they have to be murdered, then they have to be. It doesn’t matter how young a child is or who the woman is, if they are the ones who have to be killed, they will be. Any method will do: acid bath, fire, shooting, strangulation, knifing, bombs.
> 
> The murder is the message.
> 
> It is very funny how you promoting the idea of black criminality somehow forget all that
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you're too fucking lazy to get a job and earn it for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the jobs are controlled by the white people and they make sure that employ white people who criminals over black people that are clean
> 
> Secondly white people have always been the lazy ones.
> 
> You depended on laws to defend slavery and segregation so as to elevate white, politically, socially and economically.
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> White people depended on the Naturalization Act of 1790, to make all European immigrants eligible for automatic citizenship, with rights above blk ppl.
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> White people depended on land giveaways like the Homestead Act, and housing subsidies that were essentially white-only for years, like FHA and VA loans.
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> Whites were dependent on the land and resources of the Americas, Africa, and Asia.
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> Whites Europeans relied on slave labor to build a new nation and to create wealth for themselves; wealth that was instrumental to financing the American Revolution
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> Whites were dependent on Native peoples to teach them farming skills, as they used to starve to death
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> Whites were dependent on Mexicans to teach them how to extract gold from riverbeds and quartz
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> Whites relied on black women to care for their and blacks to build the levees that kept rivers like the Mississippi from their doorstep.
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> Whites relied on blacks to do everything: cooking, cleaning, making your beds, polishing your shoes, chopping the wood to heat your homes, and nursing u back to health.
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> Whites in civil war relied on blacks to cook for the troops and make the implements of war they would use in battle.
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> Likewise, the Union relied on nearly 200,000 black soldiers to ultimately win the war.
> 
> That's lazy
> 
> White parasite continues to this day.
> 
> Each year, African Americans spend over $500 billion with white-owned companies: money that goes mostly into the pockets of the white owners, white employees, white stockholders, and the white communities in which they live.
> 
> And yet you say black people are lazy ?
Click to expand...

The four gentlemen took themselves. down. Something we all can do. This is no game. There are a high percentage of people loaded for bear.  This is a revolutionary movement. And it will turn on people.
[/QUOTE]
None of this is happening today. By the way, few whites had slaves so most whites did their own chores.


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> Fucking white supremacist doesnt get charge! Quick, lets go burn down black owned businesses and steal their property!
> View attachment 398652
> 
> 
> No charges for Wisconsin officer in killing of Black teen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO i love when rhetoric gets shoved down racists throats.
> "buuuuut cops killing blacks is a racist thing" DDDEEERRRPPP


White people are not bothered if as black cop kills another black person but let him kill a white teen ? Let him try and do that. And see what happens to him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Paul Essien said:


> A white man on a bus told a Black man “I will kill your n*gger family”  and he handled it accordingly


Call the AMNALANCE


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


That's good, we needs fewer black people.


----------



## miketx

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why did a white country ever need black slaves???
Click to expand...

They didn't need them. Those southern white racists were just lazy, like todays blacks.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white supremacist doesnt get charge! Quick, lets go burn down black owned businesses and steal their property!
> View attachment 398652
> 
> 
> No charges for Wisconsin officer in killing of Black teen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO i love when rhetoric gets shoved down racists throats.
> "buuuuut cops killing blacks is a racist thing" DDDEEERRRPPP
> 
> 
> 
> White people are not bothered if as black cop kills another black person but let him kill a white teen ? Let him try and do that. And see what happens to him.
Click to expand...

A black sheriff killed a white teenager a few years ago. In the back. While he was driving. Whites didnt riot and burn down their own neighborhoods. Didnt call for segregation. Didnt harass innocent people at eateries. Didnt harass people at their homes.
Why is that?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Barbados removes the Queen of England as it's island nation’s ruler



And?


----------



## Mac-7

Paul Essien said:


> Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.


Its a pretty stupid post but you should be allowed to express your opinion

if you cherry pick the news as liberals do its possible to misinform the public to believe that black people are victims of systemic racism

but its a lie


----------



## miketx




----------



## Paul Essien

#morewhiteonwhitecrime

White woman smokes meff while masturbating, leaves her baby in a hot car and the child dies. 





White Man in FL arrested after being found in possession of child porn and beastility porn.





White man brutally beats woman leaving her naked and with a fractured eye socket.






White truck driver got permission to transport two teenaged girls and raped them both.





White man arrested for sodomy and sexual assualt of two children.


----------



## TNHarley

I just checked out mobile patrol. In a decent sized county pretty close to me, 90% of the inmates are black and they are around 30% of the population.
Talk about white crime


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> A black sheriff killed a white teenager a few years ago. In the back. While he was driving. Whites didnt riot and burn down their own neighborhoods. Didnt call for segregation. Didnt harass innocent people at eateries. Didnt harass people at their homes.
> Why is that?


I don't know this case you speak of. So I can't comment on it. But the fact that you had to go bk a few years shows the infrequence of a blk cop killing a white person. If blk cops were killing unarmed white kids and white people all the time often ? Whites would have murderous rage towards blk ppl. Matter of fact, they do anyway.


----------



## miketx

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white supremacist doesnt get charge! Quick, lets go burn down black owned businesses and steal their property!
> View attachment 398652
> 
> 
> No charges for Wisconsin officer in killing of Black teen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO i love when rhetoric gets shoved down racists throats.
> "buuuuut cops killing blacks is a racist thing" DDDEEERRRPPP
> 
> 
> 
> White people are not bothered if as black cop kills another black person but let him kill a white teen ? Let him try and do that. And see what happens to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black sheriff killed a white teenager a few years ago. In the back. While he was driving. Whites didnt riot and burn down their own neighborhoods. Didnt call for segregation. Didnt harass innocent people at eateries. Didnt harass people at their homes.
> Why is that?
Click to expand...

Because whites aren't jungle savages like blacks.


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> #morewhiteonwhitecrime
> 
> White woman smokes meff while masturbating, leaves her baby in a hot car and the child dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Man in FL arrested after being found in possession of child porn and beastility porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White man brutally beats woman leaving her naked and with a fractured eye socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White truck driver got permission to transport two teenaged girls and raped them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White man arrested for sodomy and sexual assualt of two children.


fake news


----------



## Paul Essien

I quote "_The __murder__ of a popular young farm manager whose bloodied body was strung up by the neck to a fence post has given rise to a fury that is rumbling far beyond South Africa’s agricultural heartland_"

What's that music playing ?


I dunno what happened this song just came on. Must be something wrong with the computer


----------



## Paul Essien

A 47-year-old white man (Owen Reily) from Georgia has been arrested after keeping his own deceased mother in the freezer for years to have sex with, while collecting welfare checks, food stamps.

This is you're the superior white race Deplorable Yankee AzogtheDefiler Meathead Andylusion harmonica - Right ?




He was arrested last month after neighbors warned authorities that the suspect was washing his naked mother with a hose in his backyard.


----------



## Paul Essien

A common game white people like to play with black men. Knowingly lock up an innocent black men. Take away his best yrs. Let him have all sorts done to him in prison. Then release him after 25 years and say "Sorry"


----------



## Paul Essien

White woman shows off her Nazi tats and goes on a racist rant!


White people can sometimes be the most hypocritical dumb asses out there. Saying all this stuff about Black people, yet wearing a shirt whose original brand marketing represents Black people.


----------



## Paul Essien

This white man (Andrew Charles Beard) killed women using blackface

I have been telling people for YEARS that these white supremacists put on prosthetics and do crimes disguised as Black people all the time


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Natural Citizen

Paul Essien said:


> White woman shows off her Nazi tats and goes on a racist rant!
> 
> 
> White people can sometimes be the most hypocritical dumb asses out there. Saying all this stuff about Black people, yet wearing a shirt whose original brand marketing represents Black people.



You know what the funniest thing is that I see? White people who try to sound like black people when they talk.


----------



## lg325

Here in Florida a  white man dialed 911  because of a prowler. When the police got there the white guy answered the door with his gun. They shot and killed him.


----------



## Paul Essien

lg325 said:


> Here in Florida a  white man dialed 911  because of a prowler. When the police got there the white guy answered the door with his gun. They shot and killed him.


What's your point white man ?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> This white man (Andrew Charles Beard) killed women using blackface
> 
> I have been telling people for YEARS that these white supremacists put on prosthetics and do crimes disguised as Black people all the time



So, you may really be a white guy in black face?  

That would explain a lot


----------



## IM2

Nah, he's black.


----------



## Paul Essien

CrusaderFrank said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This white man (Andrew Charles Beard) killed women using blackface
> 
> I have been telling people for YEARS that these white supremacists put on prosthetics and do crimes disguised as Black people all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you may really be a white guy in black face?
> 
> That would explain a lot
Click to expand...

It's very common thing whites do


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This white man (Andrew Charles Beard) killed women using blackface
> 
> I have been telling people for YEARS that these white supremacists put on prosthetics and do crimes disguised as Black people all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you may really be a white guy in black face?
> 
> That would explain a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very common thing whites do
Click to expand...


Mammy!

No wonder you support Gov Blackface in VA


----------



## basquebromance

"If a white man wants to lynch me, that’s his problem. If he’s got the power to lynch me, that’s my problem. Racism is not a question of attitude; it’s a question of power." Stokely Carmichael.


----------



## basquebromance

RBG had almost no black law clerks. 1 black law clerk out of 160, to be precise. 

“Are you a white supremacist?”


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> RBG had almost no black law clerks. 1 black law clerk out of 160, to be precise.
> 
> “Are you a white supremacist?”


Except RBG's legal opinions show that she was non racist.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> RBG had almost no black law clerks. 1 black law clerk out of 160, to be precise.
> 
> “Are you a white supremacist?”
> 
> 
> 
> Except RBG's legal opinions show that she was non racist.
Click to expand...


She just didn't want to get too close to any darkies, just like FDR didn't want to shake Jesse Owens hand


----------



## Paul Essien

Neathandal Gene's more likely to get COVID.

This is why white ppl were so obsessed with Black people being their guinea pigs. 

This is why they keep going to Africa doing “studies” of COVID-19 antibodies. 

This is why they’re going to HBCUs with their understudied killer vaccine trials.


----------



## Paul Essien

Did you know that 35% of Whites are born with tails? 


















They cut them off at birth. Whites share DNA w/the Rhesus Monkey. 

They love calling Black people monkeys & 3/5th of a human. 

It’s a tactic that Whites have used for centuries-they project onto others the truth about themselves.


----------



## MisterBeale

Paul Essien said:


> Did you know that 35% of Whites are born with tails?
> 
> View attachment 414094
> 
> View attachment 414095
> 
> View attachment 414096
> 
> View attachment 414097
> 
> They cut them off at birth. Whites share DNA w/the Rhesus Monkey.
> 
> They love calling Black people monkeys & 3/5th of a human.
> 
> It’s a tactic that Whites have used for centuries-they project onto others the truth about themselves.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul may be right. Look at what white Liberals just did to the black guy running for the Senate in Michigan.


----------



## IM2

CrusaderFrank said:


> Paul may be right. Look at what white Liberals just did to the black guy running for the Senate in Michigan.


White liberals did nothing in Michigan. They have a black Lt. Governor.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## boedicca

Paul Essien said:


> Neathandal Gene's more likely to get COVID.
> 
> This is why white ppl were so obsessed with Black people being their guinea pigs.
> 
> This is why they keep going to Africa doing “studies” of COVID-19 antibodies.
> 
> This is why they’re going to HBCUs with their understudied killer vaccine trials.




Well, all humans have Neanderthal genes.









						Tens of Thousands of Pennsylvania Ballots Returned Earlier Than Sent Date: Researcher
					

More than 20,000 absentee ballots in Pennsylvania have impossible return dates and another more than 80,000 have return dates that ...




					www.theepochtimes.com
				




Africans commonly take Hydroxychloroquine to combat Malaria. That is why they are resistant to Covid; it's not genetic.   If Blacks did have a genetic advantage, their case and death rates for Covid in the USA would not be as high as they are.









						Cases, Data, and Surveillance
					

Cases, data, and surveillance to track and analyze COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Unkotare

boedicca said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Well, all humans have Neanderthal genes.
> 
> ...



Most, but not all.


----------



## Unkotare

Poor Me Paulie is that particularly unproductive combination of racist, stupid, and weak. Most of the white racists who post here are exactly the same. They deserve each other.


----------



## Paul Essien

Cowardly whites attack blk man only when in a gang but black man holds his own


----------



## sparky

you enjoy this sh*t Paul?

~S~


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> View attachment 414336


That's not how it works victim.


----------



## gtopa1

Paul Essien said:


> Cowardly whites attack blk man only when in a gang but black man holds his own


Wow; your heroes are street brawlers. Bloody idiot!!

Greg


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> you enjoy this sh*t Paul?
> 
> ~S~


Funny how you don't say this to the whites here who post the racist bullshit Paul posts his  stuff in order to counter their racism


----------



## IM2

gtopa1 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowardly whites attack blk man only when in a gang but black man holds his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow; your heroes are street brawlers. Bloody idiot!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Funny how you praise whites who beat up and kill blacks.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Paul Essien said:


> Cowardly whites attack blk man only when in a gang but black man holds his own



 No context. What else would you expect?


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414336
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works victim.
Click to expand...

We're all victims here, some of us are just enlightened enough to see it.









						Divide and rule - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowardly whites attack blk man only when in a gang but black man holds his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow; your heroes are street brawlers. Bloody idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you praise whites who beat up and kill blacks.
Click to expand...

Yet you ignore that more blacks beat up and kill more blacks than white dudes do.  That is how hypocritical you are.  

Brawl at Milwaukee Popeyes - YouTube 

NYC BLACK on BLACK People Fighting for NOTHING of Value in America - YouTube


----------



## gtopa1

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowardly whites attack blk man only when in a gang but black man holds his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow; your heroes are street brawlers. Bloody idiot!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you praise whites who beat up and kill blacks.
Click to expand...

As usual you are a BORING lying shitweasel. Now do piss off and stop being such a sniveling lying cretin. Oh; and yes!! you are STILL a bloody idiot!!

Greg


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> Did you know that 35% of Whites are born with tails?
> 
> View attachment 414094
> 
> View attachment 414095
> 
> View attachment 414096
> 
> View attachment 414097
> 
> They cut them off at birth. Whites share DNA w/the Rhesus Monkey.
> 
> They love calling Black people monkeys & 3/5th of a human.
> 
> It’s a tactic that Whites have used for centuries-they project onto others the truth about themselves.



An horns too! And they make Matzo from the blood of colored (POC) babies!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> Most, but not all.



Elohim City, a white racist group that spawned Tim McViegh and probably Paul Essien floated a myth that the Neanderthals were the "angels" from Genesis who had bred with inferiors giving rise to races like the Jews.

Racists have all kinds of stupid shit to spew.


----------



## Paul Essien

sparky
*you enjoy this sh*t Paul?*

It's a good job somebody was recording the situation because the white guy that got dropped called the cops and without that bit of clear evidence, the police may well have turned up and shot and killed the blk guy at worst or charged him with assault at the very least.

The white guys tried to jump the blk guy 2 on 1, but as soon as they got whooped on, right on queue, the white guys go into victim mode "_get his license plate_" so they can call the cops aka the enforcers of white supremacy.

And that's the thing without a system, white dudes or these white supremacists ain't sh*t.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Cowardly whites attack blk man only when in a gang but black man holds his own


Notice how only one at a time fought him. No one sucker punched him from behind or stomped on his head. Your community could learn from how these men acted.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> RBG had almost no black law clerks. 1 black law clerk out of 160, to be precise.
> 
> “Are you a white supremacist?”
> 
> 
> 
> Except RBG's legal opinions show that she was non racist.
Click to expand...

Just like Trumps agendas showed that he wasnt racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

Uncensored2008
*Elohim City, a white racist group that spawned Tim McViegh and probably Paul Essien floated a myth that the Neanderthals were the "angels" from Genesis who had bred with inferiors giving rise to races like the Jews.
Racists have all kinds of stupid shit to spew.*

Dont ever compare me or any blk person to any white supreamacist group.

Black people have never lynched white ppl.

Black people have never bombed white people's churches.

Black people have never shot up white people up in their church.

Black people dont mock white kids when they get shot by cops.

Black people don't go out of their way to produce stats to prove how stupid and violent white ppl are.

Black people have never put white people in zoos.

Black people have never gone into white countries n sh*t on the natives n enforced systems of apartheid. 

Black people have never killed white leaders.

Black people have never tried to redline white areas, economically starve white areas, flood white areas with guns a d drugs.

Black people have never done a thing to white people.

God just didnt make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Uncensored2008
> *Elohim City, a white racist group that spawned Tim McViegh and probably Paul Essien floated a myth that the Neanderthals were the "angels" from Genesis who had bred with inferiors giving rise to races like the Jews.
> Racists have all kinds of stupid shit to spew.*
> 
> Dont ever compare me or any blk person to any white supreamacist group.
> 
> Black people have never lynched white ppl, bombed white people's churches, shot up them up in their church  blk ppl dont mock white kids when they get shot by cops, blk ppl don't go out of their way to produce stats to prove how stupid n violent white ppl are, blk ppl have never put white ppl in zoos, blk ppl have never gone into white countries n sh*t on the natives n enforced systems of apartheid. Black ppl have never killed white leaders, blk ppl have never tried to redline white areas, economically starve white areas, flood white areas with guns n drugs.
> 
> Black people have never done a thing to white ppl.
> 
> So you fix your fkin mouth before you address me.
> 
> You hear me ?


Black people do worse things than bomb churches. You people commit mass murder  and lynch whites every week. No group in the history of the US has been more violent than black people.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 
*Notice how only one at a time fought him. No one sucker punched him from behind or stomped on his head. Your community could learn from how these men acted.*

Right. So let me get this straight.

So a two on 1 fight is a fair fight bcoz there was no sucker punches ?

Ps. There was no stomp on the head because even two white men couldn't over power one blk man.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy
*Black people do worse things than bomb churches. *

Ok

Godboy
*You people commit mass murder and lynch whites every week.*

You people ? I didn't kill any white person last week or any other week.

But were are blk ppl doing these weekly wholesale slaughters of whites ?

Godboy
*No group in the history of the US has been more violent than black people*.

Don't act desperate. Have some dignity and pride. You know I could commit intellectual murder with you on this statement. And you know that don't ya ?.....don't ya ?

Don't embarrass yourself.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> *Notice how only one at a time fought him. No one sucker punched him from behind or stomped on his head. Your community could learn from how these men acted.*
> 
> Right. So let me get this straight.
> 
> So a two on 1 fight is a fair fight bcoz there was no sucker punches ?
> 
> Ps. There was no stomp on the head because even two white men couldn't over power one blk man.


 Show me one video of a group of white guys stopping out a black guy.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 
*Show me one video of a group of white guys stopping out a black guy.*

Stopping ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> Uncensored2008
> *Elohim City, a white racist group that spawned Tim McViegh and probably Paul Essien floated a myth that the Neanderthals were the "angels" from Genesis who had bred with inferiors giving rise to races like the Jews.
> Racists have all kinds of stupid shit to spew.*
> 
> Dont ever compare me or any blk person to any white supreamacist group.
> 
> Black people have never lynched white ppl.
> 
> Black people have never bombed white people's churches.
> 
> Black people have never shot up white people up in their church.
> 
> Black people dont mock white kids when they get shot by cops.
> 
> Black people don't go out of their way to produce stats to prove how stupid and violent white ppl are.
> 
> Black people have never put white people in zoos.
> 
> Black people have never gone into white countries n sh*t on the natives n enforced systems of apartheid.
> 
> Black people have never killed white leaders.
> 
> Black people have never tried to redline white areas, economically starve white areas, flood white areas with guns a d drugs.
> 
> Black people have never done a thing to white people.
> 
> God just didnt make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.




I don't believe you are "bulk"

You're a white bigot seeking to defame colored people (POC) by acting out the worst stereotypes.

You are to black people ("bulk?") as Archie Bunker was to conservatives, a caricature intending to mock and defame.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008
> *Elohim City, a white racist group that spawned Tim McViegh and probably Paul Essien floated a myth that the Neanderthals were the "angels" from Genesis who had bred with inferiors giving rise to races like the Jews.
> Racists have all kinds of stupid shit to spew.*
> 
> Dont ever compare me or any blk person to any white supreamacist group.
> 
> Black people have never lynched white ppl, bombed white people's churches, shot up them up in their church  blk ppl dont mock white kids when they get shot by cops, blk ppl don't go out of their way to produce stats to prove how stupid n violent white ppl are, blk ppl have never put white ppl in zoos, blk ppl have never gone into white countries n sh*t on the natives n enforced systems of apartheid. Black ppl have never killed white leaders, blk ppl have never tried to redline white areas, economically starve white areas, flood white areas with guns n drugs.
> 
> Black people have never done a thing to white ppl.
> 
> So you fix your fkin mouth before you address me.
> 
> You hear me ?
> 
> 
> 
> Black people do worse things than bomb churches. You people commit mass murder  and lynch whites every week. No group in the history of the US has been more violent than black people.
Click to expand...


Black people have done everything Archie Bunker claims they didn't.

I think he's Tim McVeigh's little brother.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Cowardly whites attack blk man only when in a gang but black man holds his own



A "gang"?

The negro was fighting only two guys (hardly a gang) and managed to hit only one of them. 

What I thought was funny was how the colored boy thought that calling second white guy "nigga" would intimidate him...


----------



## jbrownson0831

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


So lets see.....400 blacks dead by cops in 12 million arrests thats a .000033% rate....you think its going up to .0000331% next??


----------



## irosie91

all I saw was a bunch of stinking thugs punching each other-----why post it?


----------



## ChemEngineer

1.  How many blacks are murdered every year by blacks?  It's a very large number - far more than black thugs killed in self defense by policemen.
2.  How many blacks rape white women every year to "get back" at whitey?  Take Bill Cosby please.
3.  How many blacks murder whites with malice and violence, thanks to the vile racism spread by Democrats, excusing all manner of black pathologies?
4.  Liberal Racism

5. White Lives Don't Matter


----------



## irosie91

Canon Shooter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowardly whites attack blk man only when in a gang but black man holds his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "gang"?
> 
> The negro was fighting only two guys (hardly a gang) and managed to hit only one of them.
> 
> What I thought was funny was how the colored boy thought that calling second white guy "nigga" would intimidate him...
Click to expand...


in my town----it is not uncommon to hear the word 
NIGGA  farted out by black GIRLS at just about anyone 
for reasons not clear to me.    It is almost as ubiquitous 
as   MUTHAFUKKER


----------



## Canon Shooter

ChemEngineer said:


> 1.  How many blacks are murdered every year by blacks?



OH OH OH!! I KNOW!!!

My guess is NOT ENOUGH!


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter 
*gang"?*

*The negro was fighting only two guys (hardly a gang) and managed to hit only one of them. What I thought was funny was how the colored boy thought that calling second white guy "nigga" would intimidate him...*

Cowards always defend cowards.


----------



## Paul Essien

irosie91 
*all I saw was a bunch of stinking thugs punching each other-----why post it?*

What I saw was two white boys attack one black man and could even do that.

And as I said earlier, when the blk man knocked the white boy on his ass, the white boy immediately went into victim mode "call the cops" get his licence plate"


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> *gang"?
> 
> The negro was fighting only two guys (hardly a gang) and managed to hit only one of them. What I thought was funny was how the colored boy thought that calling second white guy "nigga" would intimidate him...*
> 
> Cowards always defend cowards.



You said it was a gang.

It wasn't a gang.

You're nothin' but a fuckin' lying negro...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> irosie91
> *all I saw was a bunch of stinking thugs punching each other-----why post it?*
> 
> What I saw was two white boys attack one black man and could even do that.
> 
> And as I said earlier, when the blk man knocked the white boy on his ass, the white boy immediately went into victim mode "call the cops" get his licence plate"



The guy saying "Get his plate" sure the fuck didn't back down, though...


----------



## MisterBeale

boedicca said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neathandal Gene's more likely to get COVID.
> 
> This is why white ppl were so obsessed with Black people being their guinea pigs.
> 
> This is why they keep going to Africa doing “studies” of COVID-19 antibodies.
> 
> This is why they’re going to HBCUs with their understudied killer vaccine trials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all humans have Neanderthal genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of Thousands of Pennsylvania Ballots Returned Earlier Than Sent Date: Researcher
> 
> 
> More than 20,000 absentee ballots in Pennsylvania have impossible return dates and another more than 80,000 have return dates that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans commonly take Hydroxychloroquine to combat Malaria. That is why they are resistant to Covid; it's not genetic.   If Blacks did have a genetic advantage, their case and death rates for Covid in the USA would not be as high as they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cases, Data, and Surveillance
> 
> 
> Cases, data, and surveillance to track and analyze COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
Click to expand...

Actually, that is not the reason African-American rates of Covid infections and deaths are higher.

If you look at the stats, they are only higher in the northern latitude.

See, it takes white Americans far less time in the sun to produces the required amount of vitamin D to get the necessary amount to produce an properly functioning immune system.  There is an epidemic of D deficiency in the population, not just in white Americans, but all across the board, because folks spend entirely too much time indoors.

The rates of infection and death are much higher in the northern states.

I have heard that it only takes about 20 minutes in the sun for a white person to get the same amount of D as a black person that takes an hour and an half.  It has to do with the amount of melinin in the skin.  This is why white folks are white to begin with.  It is an evolutionary adaptation.  If they live in the north, and they were not lighter skin, they died of disease due to weak immune systems.

This explains your difference.  During this crises, every northern African-American should be taken D supplements.


I raised my kid taking D supplements.  Many years?  He never missed a day of school.  We live in one of the furthermost northern states.


----------



## ChemEngineer

MisterBeale said:


> This explains your difference.  During this crises, every northern African-American should be taken D supplements.
> 
> I raised my kid taking D supplements.  Many years?  He never missed a day of school.  We live in one of the furthermost northern states.



Forty percent of Americans are deficient in  Vitamin D, which aids in preventing Covid as well as in curing it after infection.  The 40% deficiency figure is higher for black Americans.  Some idiotic racists are blaming whites for creating Covid in order to kill blacks.  That is how far the left has sunk.


----------



## MisterBeale

Uncensored2008 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that 35% of Whites are born with tails?
> 
> View attachment 414094
> 
> View attachment 414095
> 
> View attachment 414096
> 
> View attachment 414097
> 
> They cut them off at birth. Whites share DNA w/the Rhesus Monkey.
> 
> They love calling Black people monkeys & 3/5th of a human.
> 
> It’s a tactic that Whites have used for centuries-they project onto others the truth about themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An horns too! And they make Matzo from the blood of colored (POC) babies!
Click to expand...

Yeah, a quick search on the internet proves this is an urban myth.  

. . . and of course, white folks would share with each other if any of us had kids being born with tails.  Hell, that would be pretty awesome.  lol

What a fun fact to share with your friends growing up at school.  






But no, one of those pics even came from a tabloid and was clearly photo-shopped.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> irosie91
> *all I saw was a bunch of stinking thugs punching each other-----why post it?*
> 
> What I saw was two white boys attack one black man and could even do that.
> 
> And as I said earlier, when the blk man knocked the white boy on his ass, the white boy immediately went into victim mode "call the cops" get his licence plate"


When I was in first grade in Chicago back in the 50s three Black boys beat me up and stole my rain coat.  Why did they do that?  They must have been racist, huh.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BS Filter said:


> When I was in first grade in Chicago back in the 50s three Black boys beat me up and stole my rain coat.  Why did they do that?  They must have been racist, huh.



When I was in 9th grade I was bussed. The blacks beat up the whites on a daily basis - and yes, it was purely racism. They outnumbered the whites 10 to 1.


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> irosie91
> *all I saw was a bunch of stinking thugs punching each other-----why post it?*
> 
> What I saw was two white boys attack one black man and could even do that.
> 
> And as I said earlier, when the blk man knocked the white boy on his ass, the white boy immediately went into victim mode "call the cops" get his licence plate"



OH?   you saw all that?    It seemed to be that we missed the BEGINNING altogether.   You presented 
VERY INSUFFICIENT evidence of even the nothing you 
presented


----------



## irosie91

Paul Essien said:


> irosie91
> *all I saw was a bunch of stinking thugs punching each other-----why post it?*
> 
> What I saw was two white boys attack one black man and could even do that.
> 
> And as I said earlier, when the blk man knocked the white boy on his ass, the white boy immediately went into victim mode "call the cops" get his licence plate"



what makes you think----from that teensy bit of footage ---that the  "white boy"  was not a victim?  
Please post up more information----like how the 
apish street brawl began,   who else was present,  
where it took place-----YANNO  ----pertinent details


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter 

It was a gang. End of the day, a gang of white boys attacked one black man and could not do it.

As I've always said, white boys need a system behind them before they want to go toe to toe with black men.

Even the Klan didn't just roll up to one black man, no they came 10 or 15 men deep with the backing of local law enforcement and tooled up, and if that wasn't enough advantage, they made sure the blk man couldnt retaliate so they did suprise petrol bomb attacks at night when the black man was in bed.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> It was a gang. End of the day, a gang of white boys attacked one black man and could not do it.



It was two guys. It wasn't a gang, it was a beach volleyball team...



> As I've always said, white boys need a system behind them before they want to go toe to toe with black men.



"Black men" don't act like monkeys the way you and your negro brethren do.

Every black man I know is respectful and decent.

Negroes? Not so much.

I've got no issue, whatsoever, going toe to toe with any faggot colored boy stupid enough to test me...


----------



## Canon Shooter

irosie91 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91
> *all I saw was a bunch of stinking thugs punching each other-----why post it?*
> 
> What I saw was two white boys attack one black man and could even do that.
> 
> And as I said earlier, when the blk man knocked the white boy on his ass, the white boy immediately went into victim mode "call the cops" get his licence plate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think----from that teensy bit of footage ---that the  "white boy"  was not a victim?
> Please post up more information----like how the
> apish street brawl began,   who else was present,
> where it took place-----YANNO  ----pertinent details
Click to expand...


Anytime a negro sees a white guy swing at a negro, the negro is the victim. The negro could clock someone with a baseball bat and, if a white guy retaliates, Sambo's a victim...


----------



## Paul Essien

BS Filter
*When I was in first grade in Chicago back in the 50s three Black boys beat me up and stole my rain coat. Why did they do that? They must have been racist, huh.*

Stop talking sh*t. The blk boy was his own and he kicked your ass, bcoz you were talking sh*t but you've made this story up about three blk boys attacking you to save face.

But how old are you ? You must be in your late 60s


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter
> *When I was in first grade in Chicago back in the 50s three Black boys beat me up and stole my rain coat. Why did they do that? They must have been racist, huh.*
> 
> Stop talking sh*t. The blk boy was his own and he kicked your ass, bcoz you were talking sh*t but you've made this story up about three blk boys attacking you to save face.
> 
> But how old are you ? You must be in your late 70s



I had four niggras confront me once while walking home from baseball practice when I was in high school. They wanted my bat and my cleats, and there was no fuckin' way they were gonna' get them. As they slowly encroached on me I dropped the cleats and swung the bat as hard as I could, taking the legs out from the biggest negro there.

As his negro friends ran away, he whimpered like a little bitch as I stood over him, asking he how badly he really wanted that bat.

My understanding is that he was shot and killed while attempting a car jacking a few years later, having spent his entire pitiful life as a scumbag negro criminal. I'm glad he's dead. I only wish he could've died in front of his family.

One less porch monkey to worry about...


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> you enjoy this sh*t Paul?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you don't say this to the whites here who post the racist bullshit Paul posts his  stuff in order to counter their racism
Click to expand...

I'll tell you what IM2, i'll meet you _half_ way

America was founded by _angry_ white men

America is run by _angry_ white men

Fact is, those _angry_ white men in charge know all too well they will only be in control with a constituency of _angry_ white men, whom they keep _angry_ with every possible issue 

But not _all _white men in America are angry

and not all white men in America run a _d*mn_ thing ,other than spending ever waking moment keeping  roof over their heads

your turn.....

~S~


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter
I *had four niggras confront me once while walking home from baseball practice when I was in high school.They wanted my bat and my cleats*

Let me guess. Their hats were on backwards ? Sagging pants? All built like Shaq ? And they walked up and said

"_*Hey honky ! Giz me yo bread, ya dig ? Or me's cut yo cracker ass!! Jive Turkey sucka!"*_

It's always some 1970s Huggy Bear sh*t with you white boys.

Canon Shooter
*and there was no fuckin' way they were gonna' get them. As they slowly encroached on me I dropped the cleats and swung the bat as hard as I could, taking the legs out from the biggest negro there.*

This is just white male fantasy.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> *Show me one video of a group of white guys stopping out a black guy.*
> 
> Stopping ?


Stomping


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 
*Stomping*

Too late


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> *Stomping*
> 
> Too late


Too late for what? You never could produce a video like that in the past, and you certainly wont be able to do it in the future because, none exist. Modern day racist lynchings are exclusively done by black people.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 
*Too late for what? You never could produce a video like that in the past, and you certainly wont be able to do it in the future because, none exist. Modern day racist lynchings are exclusively done by racist black people.*

Too late. You're not intelligent enough to have a conversation with. You imbecile.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> *Too late for what? You never could produce a video like that in the past, and you certainly wont be able to do it in the future because, none exist. Modern day racist lynchings are exclusively done by racist black people.*
> 
> Too late. You're not intelligent enough to have a conversation with. You imbecile.


Well you have never had an intelligent conversation, so let me stop you right there. Furthermore, you can easily win this debate by providing video evidence of white people lynching black people today, but you and i both know that evidence doesnt exist, so you are reduced to that ^ type of total cop out horseshit, but unfortunately for you it isnt going to work.

You lost the debate, now have the integrity to admit it. I know integrity is hard to come by in your community, but surely it must exist somewhere. Prove your people arent a spineless by admitting you are wrong.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy 
*You lost the debate, now have the integrity to admit it. I know integrity is hard to come by in your community, but surely it must exist somewhere. Prove your people arent a spineless by admitting you are wrong.*

Nice paragraph. Keep it up. You're doing really well.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter
> *When I was in first grade in Chicago back in the 50s three Black boys beat me up and stole my rain coat. Why did they do that? They must have been racist, huh.*
> 
> Stop talking sh*t. The blk boy was his own and he kicked your ass, bcoz you were talking sh*t but you've made this story up about three blk boys attacking you to save face.
> 
> But how old are you ? You must be in your late 60s


No, violent racist black mob attacks are super common. They have been for many decades. There are TONS of videos on youtube showing exactly what BS Filter described.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy
> *You lost the debate, now have the integrity to admit it. I know integrity is hard to come by in your community, but surely it must exist somewhere. Prove your people arent a spineless by admitting you are wrong.*
> 
> Nice paragraph. Keep it up. You're doing really well.


I was afraid you wouldnt be able to do it. I dont know, maybe it just doesnt exist in your community..


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> I *had four niggras confront me once while walking home from baseball practice when I was in high school.They wanted my bat and my cleats*
> 
> Let me guess. Their hats were on backwards ? Sagging pants? All built like Shaq ? And they walked up and said
> 
> "_*Hey honky ! Giz me yo bread, ya dig ? Or me's cut yo cracker ass!! Jive Turkey sucka!"*_
> 
> It's always some 1970s Huggy Bear sh*t with you white boys.
> 
> Canon Shooter
> *and there was no fuckin' way they were gonna' get them. As they slowly encroached on me I dropped the cleats and swung the bat as hard as I could, taking the legs out from the biggest negro there.*
> 
> This is just white male fantasy.



That's funny. The only one here using a prototypical example of a 1970's negro is you. I said nothing of their attire or their speech. So, "guess" all you want, you Sambo fuck. You're wrong.

White male fantasy my ass. As soon as one of those chimps hit the ground the other three ran like the little bitch negroes they were, and the one whose knees were likely dislocated suddenly got real apologetic for trying to steal my shit. He thought he'd have an easy time of it. What he didn't count on was confronting "white boy" who was willing to fight to keep what was his, and he didn't count on his friends turning into negro pussies. 

I probably would've gotten my ass handed to me if those negroes were half as tough as you'd like to think they were...


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter 

The black man is the most peaceful man in earth.

You can't show me one gun, one bomb with a black man's name on it.

You can't show blk ppl going into your countries and persecuting them

Every day you and all white people should get down on your knees and thank God that black people don't think like white people.


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> I *had four niggras confront me once while walking home from baseball practice when I was in high school.They wanted my bat and my cleats*
> 
> Let me guess. Their hats were on backwards ? Sagging pants? All built like Shaq ? And they walked up and said
> 
> "_*Hey honky ! Giz me yo bread, ya dig ? Or me's cut yo cracker ass!! Jive Turkey sucka!"*_
> 
> It's always some 1970s Huggy Bear sh*t with you white boys.
> 
> Canon Shooter
> *and there was no fuckin' way they were gonna' get them. As they slowly encroached on me I dropped the cleats and swung the bat as hard as I could, taking the legs out from the biggest negro there.*
> 
> This is just white male fantasy.




_huggy bear_?????

~S~


----------



## IM2

*"When I was in first grade in Chicago back in the 50s three Black boys beat me up and stole my rain coat. Why did they do that? They must have been racist, huh."*

Look at this shit. Here we have a white man talking about getting beat up by blacks during Jim Crow and he tries calling the blacks who did that racist. Chicago was highly racist then with segregation going on contract selling, blacks being attacked by whites, blacks who tried to move into white communities were terrorized and their homes vandalized while the police did nothing and this wrinkled up old ass idiot posts this.


----------



## IM2




----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter
> 
> The black man is the most peaceful man in earth.
> 
> You can't show me one gun, one bomb with a black man's name on it.
> 
> You can't show blk ppl going into your countries and persecuting them
> 
> Every day you and all white people should get down on your knees and thank God that black people don't think like white people.


sure, i'm votin' for you Paul !

~S~


----------



## sparky

IM2 said:


> View attachment 432352


because maybe the % of W vs B in America is a factor?

jusss sayin'.....

~S~


----------



## IM2

*White on white crime is higher*


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 432352
> 
> 
> 
> because maybe the % of W vs B in America is a factor?
> 
> jusss sayin'.....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Wrong. We are talking about crimes whites commit against each other. You guys always try making excuses but 85 percent of whites that are killed are killed by another whites.


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2
*Look at this shit. Here we have a white man talking about getting beat up by blacks during Jim Crow and he tries calling the blacks who did that racist. Chicago was highly racist then with segregation going on contract selling, blacks being attacked by whites, blacks who tried to move into white communities were terrorized and their homes vandalized while the police did nothing and this wrinkled up old ass idiot posts this.*

Holy sh*t. That's a great post. For some reason I didn't even think of saying the arguments you posted _(Jim Crow etc)_ as a counter point. But yeah the nerve of Canon Shooter to say that.

His story _(and they all have blks tried to beat me up story)_ doesn't even sound right. As you said everywhere segregated TO THE MAX in the 50s 60s n 70s _(and still is today pretty much_) and why would blk kids attack white kids knowing that not just them but him and his whole family are going to be severly punished.

Canon Shooter you are a liar.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> IM2
> *Look at this shit. Here we have a white man talking about getting beat up by blacks during Jim Crow and he tries calling the blacks who did that racist. Chicago was highly racist then with segregation going on contract selling, blacks being attacked by whites, blacks who tried to move into white communities were terrorized and their homes vandalized while the police did nothing and this wrinkled up old ass idiot posts this.*
> 
> Holy sh*t. That's a great post. For some reason I didn't even think of saying the arguments you posted _(Jim Crow etc)_ as a counter point. But yeah the nerve of Canon Shooter to say that.
> 
> His story _(and they all have blks tried to beat me up story)_ doesn't even sound right. As you said everywhere segregated TO THE MAX in the 50s 60s n 70s _(and still is today pretty much_) and why would blk kids attack white kids knowing that not just them but him and his whole family are going to be severly punished.
> 
> Canon Shooter you are a liar.



Yes they do and if a white person got beat up in 50's-60's-70's it was because they started the shit. I went to  mostly white schools in those days and those white kids talked plenty of racist shit. And most of the teachers and principals protected them. Many of those white kids would try the same shit off school grounds and got their asses whipped.


----------



## donttread

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Except that's not reality. The majority of unarmed people killed by the cops are white. It just never hits CNN. I am one of those rare Americans who looks at these things case by case not "D" vs "R" or """"""B" vs "W" . I know , I know ,, that's a radical way of thinking but it is my way.
1) Briana Taylor : That shit was WRONG. But it ain't on the cops on scene and it ain't on the guy with her if he truly did not know/believe that it was the cops. The fault is with the massive overuse of late night and or no knock warrants 
2) The kid in Georgia shot by McKloskey? That's on those assholes a citizen's arrest comes with responsibilities Prison
3) The guy who stole the cops taser and fired it at him? Please white black or purple if you turn a cops own weapon on him you gonna die most times. He should'a taken the damned DUI
4) George Flloyd. Of course Chauvin needs to go to prison. But should the black cop be tried to? 
5) Kyle. Rule number one do not run up on dudes with riffels because they stopped your arson attempt. Those things are  a bit more accurrate than zip guns. If you must get him for breaking curfew but you and I woulda probably done the same if attacked as he was.


----------



## Paul Essien

donttread
*Except that's not reality. The majority of unarmed people killed by the cops are white*

Well if thats the case and it upsets you so much then you white people need to get out there and fight for justice for unarmed white ppl killed by the police the way blk ppl fight for justice when unarmed blk ppl are killed by the police.

donttread
*just never hits CNN. I am one of those rare Americans who looks at these things case by case not "D" vs "R" or """"""B" vs "W" . I*

That's because it doesnt happen. Cops go out of there way not to shoot white ppl.

Imagine if these were blk ?



All of a sudden cops have perfect training on how to deescalate situations as long as the suspects are white. All of sudden their guns don't work.


----------



## IM2

donttread said:


> Except that's not reality. The majority of unarmed people killed by the cops are white. It just never hits CNN. I am one of those rare Americans who looks at these things case by case not "D" vs "R" or """"""B" vs "W" . I know , I know ,, that's a radical way of thinking but it is my way.



And this is why I reject the per capita argument whites make here. Unarmed blacks are shot at 3 times the rate of our population.

Furthermore:




Black people more than three times as likely as white people to be killed during a police encounter | News | Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health 

Do not excuse cops killing people and Rittenhouse should never have been there in the first place. The cops tried to cover up that murder in Georgia. Whites have done everything you talk about here and lived.


----------



## Paul Essien

White guy talks slick to blk man in a store and gets handled with ease.


----------



## Polishprince

Paul Essien said:


> White guy talks slick to blk man in a store and gets handled with ease.




I guess Freedom of Speech doesn't mean anything to the black fellow here.   I wonder if he was arrested and charged with assault?     Sure, the white guy's speech was controversial,but that's exactly the kind of speech that the 1st Amendment protects.  Non-controversial speech doesn't need protected.


----------



## Paul Essien

Polishprince
*guess Freedom of Speech doesn't mean anything to the black fellow here. I wonder if he was arrested and charged with assault? Sure, the white guy's speech was controversial,but that's exactly the kind of speech that the 1st Amendment protects. Non-controversial speech doesn't need protected.*

You're free to say whatever you want. But if you say the wrong thing, to the wrong guy that could get you killed or harmed.


----------



## Polishprince

Paul Essien said:


> Polishprince
> *guess Freedom of Speech doesn't mean anything to the black fellow here. I wonder if he was arrested and charged with assault? Sure, the white guy's speech was controversial,but that's exactly the kind of speech that the 1st Amendment protects. Non-controversial speech doesn't need protected.*
> 
> You're free to say whatever you want. But if you say the wrong thing, to the wrong guy that could get you killed or harmed.




I suppose the Free Speech advocate in your video was tempting fate here, and you are right that there are numerous violent predators who attack the right to free speech.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2
> *Look at this shit. Here we have a white man talking about getting beat up by blacks during Jim Crow and he tries calling the blacks who did that racist. Chicago was highly racist then with segregation going on contract selling, blacks being attacked by whites, blacks who tried to move into white communities were terrorized and their homes vandalized while the police did nothing and this wrinkled up old ass idiot posts this.*
> 
> Holy sh*t. That's a great post. For some reason I didn't even think of saying the arguments you posted _(Jim Crow etc)_ as a counter point. But yeah the nerve of Canon Shooter to say that.
> 
> His story _(and they all have blks tried to beat me up story)_ doesn't even sound right. As you said everywhere segregated TO THE MAX in the 50s 60s n 70s _(and still is today pretty much_) and why would blk kids attack white kids knowing that not just them but him and his whole family are going to be severly punished.
> 
> Canon Shooter you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do and if a white person got beat up in 50's-60's-70's it was because they started the shit. I went to  mostly white schools in those days and those white kids talked plenty of racist shit. And most of the teachers and principals protected them. Many of those white kids would try the same shit off school grounds and got their asses whipped.
Click to expand...

We talking the last half century. That is the real history and present.


----------



## Paul Essien

Polishprince 
*suppose the Free Speech advocate in your video was tempting fate here, and you are right that there are numerous violent predators who attack the right to free speech.*

You have free speech. What you don't have is protection against how ppl respond to free speech. 

Thats why there are slander and libel laws. I could open a coffee shop and put a Starbucks sign up. But I'd sued and shut down very quickly.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Polishprince
> *guess Freedom of Speech doesn't mean anything to the black fellow here. I wonder if he was arrested and charged with assault? Sure, the white guy's speech was controversial,but that's exactly the kind of speech that the 1st Amendment protects. Non-controversial speech doesn't need protected.*
> 
> You're free to say whatever you want. But if you say the wrong thing, to the wrong guy that could get you killed or harmed.


It's funny how these racists cry about us talking about their racism the decide how a white person should have the first amendment right to call somebody black a slur.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2
> *Look at this shit. Here we have a white man talking about getting beat up by blacks during Jim Crow and he tries calling the blacks who did that racist. Chicago was highly racist then with segregation going on contract selling, blacks being attacked by whites, blacks who tried to move into white communities were terrorized and their homes vandalized while the police did nothing and this wrinkled up old ass idiot posts this.*
> 
> Holy sh*t. That's a great post. For some reason I didn't even think of saying the arguments you posted _(Jim Crow etc)_ as a counter point. But yeah the nerve of Canon Shooter to say that.
> 
> His story _(and they all have blks tried to beat me up story)_ doesn't even sound right. As you said everywhere segregated TO THE MAX in the 50s 60s n 70s _(and still is today pretty much_) and why would blk kids attack white kids knowing that not just them but him and his whole family are going to be severly punished.
> 
> Canon Shooter you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do and if a white person got beat up in 50's-60's-70's it was because they started the shit. I went to  mostly white schools in those days and those white kids talked plenty of racist shit. And most of the teachers and principals protected them. Many of those white kids would try the same shit off school grounds and got their asses whipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We talking the last half century. That is the real history and present.
Click to expand...


You don't decide the time frame son. Not when you guys always talk about a return to the way people thought in 1787. And since I am 59, I AM talking about the the last half century.


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2
*funny how these racists cry about us talking about their racism the decide how a white person should have the first amendment right to call somebody black a slur.*

Exactly. Thats why arguing with the likes Polishprince can be pointless  

He think it's attack against free speech if he's not able insult a blk person with no pushback.

Of course, if some1 were to insult a loved one of his like a daughter, mother, son, let's see how much he believes in free speech then.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> IM2
> *funny how these racists cry about us talking about their racism the decide how a white person should have the first amendment right to call somebody black a slur.*
> 
> Exactly. Thats why arguing with the likes Polishprince can be pointless
> 
> He think it's attack against free speech if he's not able insult a blk person with no pushback.
> 
> Of course, if some1 were to insult a loved one of his like a daughter, mother, son, let's see how much he believes in free speech then.


Exactly. He would not give a damn about free speech at that point.


----------



## 22lcidw

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2
> *Look at this shit. Here we have a white man talking about getting beat up by blacks during Jim Crow and he tries calling the blacks who did that racist. Chicago was highly racist then with segregation going on contract selling, blacks being attacked by whites, blacks who tried to move into white communities were terrorized and their homes vandalized while the police did nothing and this wrinkled up old ass idiot posts this.*
> 
> Holy sh*t. That's a great post. For some reason I didn't even think of saying the arguments you posted _(Jim Crow etc)_ as a counter point. But yeah the nerve of Canon Shooter to say that.
> 
> His story _(and they all have blks tried to beat me up story)_ doesn't even sound right. As you said everywhere segregated TO THE MAX in the 50s 60s n 70s _(and still is today pretty much_) and why would blk kids attack white kids knowing that not just them but him and his whole family are going to be severly punished.
> 
> Canon Shooter you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do and if a white person got beat up in 50's-60's-70's it was because they started the shit. I went to  mostly white schools in those days and those white kids talked plenty of racist shit. And most of the teachers and principals protected them. Many of those white kids would try the same shit off school grounds and got their asses whipped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We talking the last half century. That is the real history and present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't decide the time frame son. Not when you guys always talk about a return to the way people thought in 1787. And since I am 59, I AM talking about the the last half century.
Click to expand...

Constitutions that people roughly follow do not happens everyday in our world.


----------



## Paul Essien

A white male mass shooter went into a bowling alley in IL, & opened fire on multiple Black ppl, killing & wounding many. The media is downplaying the fact that the victims are Black, and the police are saying they don't know the motives


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> A white male mass shooter went into a bowling alley in IL, & opened fire on multiple Black ppl, killing & wounding many. The media is downplaying the fact that the victims are Black, and the police are saying they don't know the motives



No they aren't, and they don't.


----------



## AMart

Yt supremacy/Yt privilege are code words for Western Civilization. So when the Marxists scream that there is systemic or institutionalized Yt supremacy etc., and that is bad of course and must be destroyed, what they really mean is that W. Civilization (especially Christianity) must be destroyed. They also call that de-colonization. This is common all over the West/Anglosphere etc. Ironically these countries are also where all of the non white people want to move to because they are the least racists places on Earth. Globally singular ethnostates are the norm and they don't like outsiders nor would they let other people emigrate there in large numbers, doesn't matter if it is Pakistan, Japan, Egypt etc. 








						More Than 750 Million Worldwide Would Migrate If They Could
					

Fifteen percent of the world's adults -- or more than 750 million people -- say they would like to move to another country if they had the opportunity. This is up from previous years, but still shy of the record high of 16% set between 2007 and 2009.




					news.gallup.com
				






U.S. still No. 1 desired destination for potential migrants
18 countries attract two-thirds of all potential migrants worldwide

To which country would you like to move?

2010-20122015-2017Estimated number of adults%%(in millions)United States2221158Canada6647Germany4642France5536Australia4536United Kingdom7434Saudi Arabia5324Spain4321Japan2217Italy3215Switzerland2214United Arab Emirates2212Singapore1111Sweden119China119New Zealand119Russia118Netherlands117South Africa117Brazil116South Korea116Turkey*16


Countries Where at Least Half of Adults Would Like to Move

Desire to migrate%Sierra Leone71Liberia66Haiti63Albania60El Salvador52Congo (Kinshasa)50Ghana49Dominican Republic49Nigeria48Armenia47Honduras47Syria46Kosovo46









						More Than 750 Million Worldwide Would Migrate If They Could
					

Fifteen percent of the world's adults -- or more than 750 million people -- say they would like to move to another country if they had the opportunity. This is up from previous years, but still shy of the record high of 16% set between 2007 and 2009.




					news.gallup.com


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter
> *When I was in first grade in Chicago back in the 50s three Black boys beat me up and stole my rain coat. Why did they do that? They must have been racist, huh.*
> 
> Stop talking sh*t. The blk boy was his own and he kicked your ass, bcoz you were talking sh*t but you've made this story up about three blk boys attacking you to save face.
> 
> But how old are you ? You must be in your late 60s


It's a true story.  Walking home after school minding my own business.  Why would you say I made it up?  I'm 72.  You must be one of those people without common sense that have a difficult time accepting the truth that Black people can be just as racist as White people.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart

You forget your history because this is how your European ancestors came to the USA.






The winners never get on the boat. The winners stay put, probably because of that winning.

The people who are living well in Haiti, Sierra Leone, Albania or Liberia aren't risking life and limb to transport themselves to a country 1000s of miles away.

It's always the losers who leave.

*And there is no shame in that. *

Thats an act of resilience, willingness to risk everything for a new beginning.

But just as there was no shame when you're European ancestors who came to the USA did it. So too must there be no shame when people from other lands do it.

Also the reasons why some poor blk people come to the USA and Europe is a function of the very inequalities guys like you demand be kept in place.

The solution is very simple but you're not going to like it.

*A massive investment in opportunities for black people for schooling and jobs, globally.*

But of course, guys like you will never call for wealthy nations to invest more in expanding opportunities for black people, even though this would “solve” your stupid migration fears.

Likewise, you would never support a more equitable distribution of global resources to poorer nations, even though doing so would slow the migration patterns to so-called white countries, which are a function of global economic inequalities


----------



## Paul Essien

BS Filter 
*True story. Walking home after school minding my own business. Why would you say I made it up? I'm 72*

I just don't believe your story. Blk kids in the early 60s, late 50s, would for no reason attack a fellow white kid for his bat ?

No. I don't believe you. Even 2020 blk ppl are well aware that we will be severely punished for harming a white person in the early 1960s you could've multiplied that by 10.

You're not telling me the whole story and the blk kids are not hear to defend themselves.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> AMart
> 
> You forget your history because this is how your European ancestors came to the USA.
> 
> View attachment 434779
> 
> The winners never get on the boat. The winners stay put, probably because of that winning.
> 
> The people who are living well in Haiti, Sierra Leone, Albania or Liberia aren't risking life and limb to transport themselves to a country 1000s of miles away.
> 
> It's always the losers who leave.
> 
> *And there is no shame in that. *
> 
> Thats an act of resilience, willingness to risk everything for a new beginning.
> 
> But just as there was no shame when you're European ancestors who came to the USA did it. So too must there be no shame when people from other lands do it.
> 
> Also the reasons why some poor blk people come to the USA and Europe is a function of the very inequalities guys like you demand be kept in place.
> 
> The solution is very simple but you're not going to like it.
> 
> *A massive investment in opportunities for black people for schooling and jobs, globally.*
> 
> But of course, guys like you will never call for wealthy nations to invest more in expanding opportunities for black people, even though this would “solve” your stupid migration fears.
> 
> Likewise, you would never support a more equitable distribution of global resources to poorer nations, even though doing so would slow the migration patterns to so-called white countries, which are a function of global economic inequalities



You see how you pwned yourself perfectly, right?

Sure, we came to the USA like in the picture, but we succeeded here!  No massive investments, just hard work and smarts


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter
> *True story. Walking home after school minding my own business. Why would you say I made it up? I'm 72*
> 
> I just don't believe your story. Blk kids in the early 60s, late 50s, would for no reason attack a fellow white kid for his bat ?
> 
> No. I don't believe you. Even 2020 blk ppl are well aware that we will be severely punished for harming a white person in the early 1960s you could've multiplied that by 10.
> 
> You're not telling me the whole story and the blk kids are not hear to defend themselves.


They took my raincoat, not a bat.  True story.  I was in first grade and we had just moved to a black area of Chicago.  We got our white asses out of there quick.  Went to Minneapolis.  It wasn't as ruined by Black trash yet.  We had a house in the suburbs within a year.  Nice neighborhood to grow up in.  No jigaboos.


----------



## Paul Essien

BS Filter 
*They took my raincoat, not a bat. True story. I was in first grade and we had just moved to a black area of Chicago. *

Stop it. Ok ? White people make sure they live as far away from blk ppl as possible, that's true in 2020, multiply that by 10 in the 1960s.


----------



## Paul Essien

CrusaderFrank 
*You see how you pwned yourself perfectly, right? Sure, we came to the USA like in the picture, but we succeeded here! No massive investments, just hard work and smarts*

White immigrants needed a system of racism to do anything. 

White immigrants could vote by the 1860s, not the 1960s – because they were White. 

They easily qualified for the Homestead Act, the G.I. Bill and FHA loans – because they were White. 

They could live in nice neighbourhoods and go to nice schools – because they were White.

Without a system of white supremacy. Most white immigrants would not have made it


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter
> *They took my raincoat, not a bat. True story. I was in first grade and we had just moved to a black area of Chicago. *
> 
> Stop it. Ok ? White people make sure they live as far away from blk ppl as possible, that's true in 2020, multiply that by 10 in the 1960s.


I used to hang out in north Minneapolis playing music in the 70s.  Why are Black neighborhoods always full of litter?  Don't you jigs know what a trash can is for?


----------



## Paul Essien

BS Filter
*I used to hang out in north Minneapolis playing music in the 70s. *

I don't care. Why are you telling me this ? 

BS Filter
*Why are Black neighborhoods always full of litter? Don't you jigs know what a trash can is for?*

If you want areas where blk ppl live improve across the board then you need to campaign against the policies of your own people.

White people control the policing, the resources, house prices, trash pick-up, ambulance service, street repair, drugs, liqour, investment...everything


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter
> *I used to hang out in north Minneapolis playing music in the 70s. *
> 
> I don't care. Why are you telling me this ?
> 
> BS Filter
> *Why are Black neighborhoods always full of litter? Don't you jigs know what a trash can is for?*
> 
> If you want areas where blk ppl live improve across the board then you need to campaign against the policies of your own people.
> 
> White people control the policing, the resources, house prices, trash pick-up, ambulance service, street repair, drugs, liqour, investment...everything


Bullshit.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> BS Filter
> *I used to hang out in north Minneapolis playing music in the 70s. *
> 
> I don't care. Why are you telling me this ?
> 
> BS Filter
> *Why are Black neighborhoods always full of litter? Don't you jigs know what a trash can is for?*
> 
> If you want areas where blk ppl live improve across the board then you need to campaign against the policies of your own people.
> 
> *White people control the policing, the resources, house prices, trash pick-up, ambulance service, street repair, drugs, liqour, investment...everything*


LOL BS. In the hood police are often majority black and whitey doesn't control any of that which is why Kebabs and Punjabs are able to open all kinds of businesses in the hood.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> AMart
> 
> You forget your history because this is how your European ancestors came to the USA.
> 
> View attachment 434779
> 
> The winners never get on the boat. The winners stay put, probably because of that winning.
> 
> The people who are living well in Haiti, Sierra Leone, Albania or Liberia aren't risking life and limb to transport themselves to a country 1000s of miles away.
> 
> It's always the losers who leave.
> 
> *And there is no shame in that. *
> 
> Thats an act of resilience, willingness to risk everything for a new beginning.
> 
> But just as there was no shame when you're European ancestors who came to the USA did it. So too must there be no shame when people from other lands do it.
> 
> Also the reasons why some poor blk people come to the USA and Europe is a function of the very inequalities guys like you demand be kept in place.
> 
> The solution is very simple but you're not going to like it.
> 
> *A massive investment in opportunities for black people for schooling and jobs, globally.*
> 
> But of course, guys like you will never call for wealthy nations to invest more in expanding opportunities for black people, even though this would “solve” your stupid migration fears.
> 
> Likewise, you would never support a more equitable distribution of global resources to poorer nations, even though doing so would slow the migration patterns to so-called white countries, which are a function of global economic inequalities


Nope, impossible for other governments to "invest" in schooling/jobs in chithole countries because people running those countries are too corrupt. Resources? There are lot of natural resources in poor African countries and governments there sign deals with foreign operators who run and pay those governments lots of money and the corrupt leaders there never invest that income back into their countries or for universal free K-12. And when the heat gets too hot those African presidents just take off to Europe with billions they stole. Same deal with Martelly in Haiti. He stole a billion or 2 from the gas fund and split to the USA or Canada.

Ask yourself why American manufacturers (not including in Mexico) go all the way to E. Asia and build facilities when Africa is so much closer. Because African governments won't invest enough in and properly maintain infrastructure. They are being colonized by China anyways.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> CrusaderFrank
> *You see how you pwned yourself perfectly, right? Sure, we came to the USA like in the picture, but we succeeded here! No massive investments, just hard work and smarts*
> 
> White immigrants needed a system of racism to do anything.
> 
> White immigrants could vote by the 1860s, not the 1960s – because they were White.
> 
> They easily qualified for the Homestead Act, the G.I. Bill and FHA loans – because they were White.
> 
> They could live in nice neighbourhoods and go to nice schools – because they were White.
> 
> Without a system of white supremacy. Most white immigrants would not have made it


----------



## BS Filter

Black privilege.


----------



## Paul Essien

One of the people who was trampled to death while attending the white supremacist Capitol riot was a woman named Roseanne Boyland, who had a criminal history of heroin possession.


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


There is no such thing as "white privilege". There is only NON-white privilege (ex. Affirmative Action) As for white supremacy, it is relatively small and most impotent in America, but leftists like to blow it up as being a  big deal, just like the keep showing old black & white film footage of 1950s & 60s civil rights skirmashes, to try to keep up the victim idea in black people's heads (while they jump to the front of the lines from Affirmative Action).


----------



## BS Filter

protectionist said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "white privilege". There is only NON-white privilege (ex. Affirmative Action) As for white supremacy, it is relatively small and most impotent in America, but leftists like to blow it up as being a  big deal, just like the keep showing old black & white film footage of 1950s & 60s civil rights skirmashes, to try to keep up the victim idea in black people's heads (while they jump to the front of the lines from Affirmative Action).
Click to expand...

Without victims to exploit, Democrats have no purpose.


----------



## Paul Essien

*FOR BLACK PEOPLE - THE CAPITOL HILL ATTACKS.*

These Capitol hill attacks are about who gets to control, harm and kill black people.

That's all they're about.

The Democrats want to be covert about how they will control, harm and kill black people. So they use vaccines, chemical in foods, pesticides in blk areas, economic strangulation, prison.

The white supremacist MAGA ? Look. There is a reason why they keep those slave plantation houses in good condition in the south.





They don't demolish them. They maintain them to the max. They want it to be "Welcome bk. We've missed you"

Covid is biting there ass. By 2040, whites will be a minority in the USA and that worries all white ppl and white latinos and many Asians.

Now lets be clear these MAGAS and white supremacists are bunch of cowardly punks, that's why from the 17th to the 20th of this month.

FOUNDATIONAL BLACK AMERICANS GET READY !!!

Arm yourselves. Weapons. Weapons. Weapons. Weapons. Redstone's fireman's in LA. It's a black owned gun shop. They can get you it shipped in days. Get pepper spray.

Stock up on amo. You also need to get batteries and flashlight bcoz they may try to destroy communication outlets.

Remember a lot of these white supremacists are fireman n electricians. So they know how to short circuit power grids.

You need to have long range walky talkies just in case you need to communicate with folks. You need to have dried food.

You need to have backup from people in your neighbourhood. If you know any blk ppl in the medical field who can come thru n help out.

Minimize the places you go out. Because white supremacists will look for soft targets, like black women or blk kids or elderly to harm or kill. They aint brave enough to step blk men. So they will go 4 easy targets.

You need to get some gasoline. Just in case their are shortages and just in case you need a weapon n they show up, you get bottle, fill it with gas, light n throw it. Practice it. Learn how to do. Better have them ready.

Communication. Black ppl who work in hotels n air BnBs and you see these white supremacists check in ? Feed that information to as many blk ppl as poss. And let blk ppl know were these bastards are staying, the room number, n they will be handled.

There is a reason why those white supremacists didn't go to the blk areas in DC. They tried to park n post up but they got told "GTFOH !"

Another thing blk ppl who work at these rental car places, let as many ppl know who is renting these Van's. A lot of these whites supremacists are going to renting blk vans n use them to kidnap blk women n kids. They used these vans all over, especially in Chicago n then blame it on blk ppl.

Get ready. The purge is going down.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> *FOR BLACK PEOPLE - THE CAPITOL HILL ATTACKS.*
> 
> These Capitol hill attacks are about who gets to control, harm and kill black people.
> 
> That's all they're about.
> 
> The Democrats want to be covert about how they will control, harm and kill black people. So they use vaccines, chemical in foods, pesticides in blk areas, economic strangulation, prison.
> 
> The white supremacist MAGA ? Look. There is a reason why they keep those slave plantation houses in good condition in the south.
> 
> View attachment 442830
> 
> They don't demolish them. They maintain them to the max. They want it to be "Welcome bk. We've missed you"
> 
> Covid is biting there ass. By 2040, whites will be a minority in the USA and that worries all white ppl and white latinos and many Asians.
> 
> Now lets be clear these MAGAS and white supremacists are bunch of cowardly punks, that's why from the 17th to the 20th of this month.
> 
> FOUNDATIONAL BLACK AMERICANS GET READY !!!
> 
> Arm yourselves. Weapons. Weapons. Weapons. Weapons. Redstone's fireman's in LA. It's a black owned gun shop. They can get you it shipped in days. Get pepper spray.
> 
> Stock up on amo. You also need to get batteries and flashlight bcoz they may try to destroy communication outlets.
> 
> Remember a lot of these white supremacists are fireman n electricians. So they know how to short circuit power grids.
> 
> You need to have long range walky talkies just in case you need to communicate with folks. You need to have dried food.
> 
> You need to have backup from people in your neighbourhood. If you know any blk ppl in the medical field who can come thru n help out.
> 
> Minimize the places you go out. Because white supremacists will look for soft targets, like black women or blk kids or elderly to harm or kill. They aint brave enough to step blk men. So they will go 4 easy targets.
> 
> You need to get some gasoline. Just in case their are shortages and just in case you need a weapon n they show up, you get bottle, fill it with gas, light n throw it. Practice it. Learn how to do. Better have them ready.
> 
> Communication. Black ppl who work in hotels n air BnBs and you see these white supremacists check in ? Feed that information to as many blk ppl as poss. And let blk ppl know were these bastards are staying, the room number, n they will be handled.
> 
> There is a reason why those white supremacists didn't go to the blk areas in DC. They tried to park n post up but they got told "GTFOH !"
> 
> Another thing blk ppl who work at these rental car places, let as many ppl know who is renting these Van's. A lot of these whites supremacists are going to renting blk vans n use them to kidnap blk women n kids. They used these vans all over, especially in Chicago n then blame it on blk ppl.
> 
> Get ready. The purge is going down.


E. Asians and many Latinos are "white". Even Mestizos marry out and lighten up. Oh and we are to gentrify everything. Have fun with Black CIA ops LOL.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> *FOR BLACK PEOPLE - THE CAPITOL HILL ATTACKS.*
> 
> These Capitol hill attacks are about who gets to control, harm and kill black people.
> 
> That's all they're about.
> 
> The Democrats want to be covert about how they will control, harm and kill black people. So they use vaccines, chemical in foods, pesticides in blk areas, economic strangulation, prison.
> 
> The white supremacist MAGA ? Look. There is a reason why they keep those slave plantation houses in good condition in the south.
> 
> View attachment 442830
> 
> They don't demolish them. They maintain them to the max. They want it to be "Welcome bk. We've missed you"
> 
> Covid is biting there ass. By 2040, whites will be a minority in the USA and that worries all white ppl and white latinos and many Asians.
> 
> Now lets be clear these MAGAS and white supremacists are bunch of cowardly punks, that's why from the 17th to the 20th of this month.
> 
> FOUNDATIONAL BLACK AMERICANS GET READY !!!
> 
> Arm yourselves. Weapons. Weapons. Weapons. Weapons. Redstone's fireman's in LA. It's a black owned gun shop. They can get you it shipped in days. Get pepper spray.
> 
> Stock up on amo. You also need to get batteries and flashlight bcoz they may try to destroy communication outlets.
> 
> Remember a lot of these white supremacists are fireman n electricians. So they know how to short circuit power grids.
> 
> You need to have long range walky talkies just in case you need to communicate with folks. You need to have dried food.
> 
> You need to have backup from people in your neighbourhood. If you know any blk ppl in the medical field who can come thru n help out.
> 
> Minimize the places you go out. Because white supremacists will look for soft targets, like black women or blk kids or elderly to harm or kill. They aint brave enough to step blk men. So they will go 4 easy targets.
> 
> You need to get some gasoline. Just in case their are shortages and just in case you need a weapon n they show up, you get bottle, fill it with gas, light n throw it. Practice it. Learn how to do. Better have them ready.
> 
> Communication. Black ppl who work in hotels n air BnBs and you see these white supremacists check in ? Feed that information to as many blk ppl as poss. And let blk ppl know were these bastards are staying, the room number, n they will be handled.
> 
> There is a reason why those white supremacists didn't go to the blk areas in DC. They tried to park n post up but they got told "GTFOH !"
> 
> Another thing blk ppl who work at these rental car places, let as many ppl know who is renting these Van's. A lot of these whites supremacists are going to renting blk vans n use them to kidnap blk women n kids. They used these vans all over, especially in Chicago n then blame it on blk ppl.
> 
> Get ready. The purge is going down.


BOO


----------



## Paul Essien

Don't let whites fool you.


White people are not dumb when it comes to the benefits of racism. They play dumb around blk ppl. Here we have a white boy in the interview room, scared that it's getting serious so now he wants to cash in on his white card to the max. 

"I'm a white boy. Just like you. We're not like them. We stick together"


----------



## Paul Essien

White women stops blk woman from walking down the aisle then goes into laughable hysterical scream when she thought she was being attacked by the blk woman (the blk woman who was just trying to walk past)


Notice when the white woman who works there comes, she switches of her scream in an instant.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## AMart

We was slaves or kangz?


----------



## Who_Me?

*Chicago Shootings and Homicides in 2020 (vs 2019)*
Shot & Killed: *719* (+55%)
Shot & Wounded: *3455*(+51%)
Total Shot: *4174* (+52%)
Total Homicides: *792* (+53%) 
79% of the shootings victims were black.    16% were Hispanic.

*Chicago Police Involved Shootings in 2020 - Shootings 14,  Killed - 7

So 20 of the 4,174 shootings were police involved.*

There are over 10M arrests each year in the US.  The ones in the news are the 5 where a white police officer shoots a black suspect.    Crime in black neighborhoods is tenfold what it is elsewhere.  Black people cannot believe that cops are gunning for them.  Look at the stats.  The only people gunning for black men are other black men.  I think everyone is tired of the "victim" mindset.


----------



## themirrorthief

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


I can tell from your posts you are a horrible racist who hates white people just because your welfare hasnt been increased


----------



## themirrorthief

Who_Me? said:


> *Chicago Shootings and Homicides in 2020 (vs 2019)*
> Shot & Killed: *719* (+55%)
> Shot & Wounded: *3455*(+51%)
> Total Shot: *4174* (+52%)
> Total Homicides: *792* (+53%)
> 79% of the shootings victims were black.    16% were Hispanic.
> 
> *Chicago Police Involved Shootings in 2020 - Shootings 14,  Killed - 7
> 
> So 20 of the 4,174 shootings were police involved.*
> 
> There are over 10M arrests each year in the US.  The ones in the news are the 5 where a white police officer shoots a black suspect.    Crime in black neighborhoods is tenfold what it is elsewhere.  Black people cannot believe that cops are gunning for them.  Look at the stats.  The only people gunning for black men are other black men.  I think everyone is tired of the "victim" mindset.


black men  fantasize about killing each other


----------



## themirrorthief

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks dont have bank accounts?
Click to expand...

they are just sweet little saints who depend on old whitey for thechecks they get


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Don't let whites fool you.
> 
> 
> White people are not dumb when it comes to the benefits of racism. They play dumb around blk ppl. Here we have a white boy in the interview room, scared that it's getting serious so now he wants to cash in on his white card to the max.
> 
> "I'm a white boy. Just like you. We're not like them. We stick together"


You're a very sick creature.


----------



## Who_Me?

“The victim mindset dilutes the human potential. By not accepting personal responsibility for our circumstances, we greatly reduce our power to change them.” ― Steve Maraboli


----------



## BS Filter

Obama Bin Biden constituency.


----------



## miketx

Another lying jig to the trash pile.


----------



## Paul Essien

A white supremacist unlicensed day care operator in VA named Jessica Cherry murdered a 2 year old Black girl. This is the SECOND Black child found dead in Cherry's care in a year. (She was never charged for the 1st death). RING cams captured her abusing other children


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> A white supremacist unlicensed day care operator in VA named Jessica Cherry murdered a 2 year old Black girl. This is the SECOND Black child found dead in Cherry's care in a year. (She was never charged for the 1st death). RING cams captured her abusing other children


You don't give a damn about Black children.  They're being murdered every day all over this country by your Black cousins and you ignore it.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Gracie

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## JoeMoma

Where are the tales about white supremacy and white privilege?


----------



## Paul Essien

A random white guy goes to a high school in China..... and gets applauded for being white 


This is why there is no minority coalition. Asians LOVE white people. They fking worhsip them. You see it in here with the likes of Tipsycatlover and abu afak 

That;s why the term "People Of Color" should be kicked out.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> A random white guy goes to a high school in China..... and gets applauded for being white
> 
> 
> This is why there is no minority coalition. Asians LOVE white people. They fking worhsip them. You see it in here with the likes of Tipsycatlover and abu afak
> 
> That;s why the term "People Of Color" should be kicked out.


a 9 second video with no context, no confirmation of location lol. Tariq Nasheed lol.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> A random white guy goes to a high school in China..... and gets applauded for being white
> 
> 
> This is why there is no minority coalition. Asians LOVE white people. They fking worhsip them. You see it in here with the likes of Tipsycatlover and abu afak
> 
> That;s why the term "People Of Color" should be kicked out.


Have you ever read the story of Daniel in


Paul Essien said:


> A random white guy goes to a high school in China..... and gets applauded for being white
> 
> 
> This is why there is no minority coalition. Asians LOVE white people. They fking worhsip them. You see it in here with the likes of Tipsycatlover and abu afak
> 
> That;s why the term "People Of Color" should be kicked out.


Hey, Paul....Have you ever read the book of Daniel in the Bible?  I especially like the story of Shadrach, Meshach and a big Negro


----------



## IM2

Who_Me? said:


> *Chicago Shootings and Homicides in 2020 (vs 2019)*
> Shot & Killed: *719* (+55%)
> Shot & Wounded: *3455*(+51%)
> Total Shot: *4174* (+52%)
> Total Homicides: *792* (+53%)
> 79% of the shootings victims were black.    16% were Hispanic.
> 
> *Chicago Police Involved Shootings in 2020 - Shootings 14,  Killed - 7
> 
> So 20 of the 4,174 shootings were police involved.*
> 
> There are over 10M arrests each year in the US.  The ones in the news are the 5 where a white police officer shoots a black suspect.    Crime in black neighborhoods is tenfold what it is elsewhere.  Black people cannot believe that cops are gunning for them.  Look at the stats.  The only people gunning for black men are other black men.  I think everyone is tired of the "victim" mindset.



The white racist always tries using Chicago as an example. This is the United States of America. Not The nation of Chicago. Furthermore, Chicago is majority white.  Numerically there is more crime in white communities unless all the whites arrested accorijg to this UCR table lived in black communities.












FBI — Table 43


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chicago Shootings and Homicides in 2020 (vs 2019)*
> Shot & Killed: *719* (+55%)
> Shot & Wounded: *3455*(+51%)
> Total Shot: *4174* (+52%)
> Total Homicides: *792* (+53%)
> 79% of the shootings victims were black.    16% were Hispanic.
> 
> *Chicago Police Involved Shootings in 2020 - Shootings 14,  Killed - 7
> 
> So 20 of the 4,174 shootings were police involved.*
> 
> There are over 10M arrests each year in the US.  The ones in the news are the 5 where a white police officer shoots a black suspect.    Crime in black neighborhoods is tenfold what it is elsewhere.  Black people cannot believe that cops are gunning for them.  Look at the stats.  The only people gunning for black men are other black men.  I think everyone is tired of the "victim" mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist always tries using Chicago as an example. This is the United States of America. Not The nation of Chicago. Furthermore, Chicago is majority white.  Numerically there is more crime in white communities unless all the whites arrested accorijg to this UCR table lived in black communities.
> 
> View attachment 451423
> View attachment 451424
> View attachment 451426
> 
> FBI — Table 43
Click to expand...

Why do you keep pounding on black failure?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.


----------



## IM2

QUOTE="Gracie, post: 26461303, member: 42649"]


Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



[/QUOTE]



Who Does Affirmative Action Benefit? White Women Are Some Of Its Biggest Opponents (bustle.com)


----------



## IM2

jbrownson0831 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
Click to expand...

History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
Click to expand...

Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.


----------



## jbrownson0831

IM2 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
Click to expand...

Really?  Well it takes many more whites to come close to committing the same level of crime as you wacko black thugs.  Plus we don't then complain about police brutality when we are too stupid to do what they tell us


----------



## BS Filter

jbrownson0831 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Well it takes many more whites to come close to committing the same level of crime as you wacko black thugs.  Plus we don't then complain about police brutality when we are too stupid to do what they tell us
Click to expand...

You can take the spear chuckers out of the jungle, but you can't take the jungle out of the spear chuckers.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
Click to expand...

Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.


----------



## IM2

jbrownson0831 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Well it takes many more whites to come close to committing the same level of crime as you wacko black thugs.  Plus we don't then complain about police brutality when we are too stupid to do what they tell us
Click to expand...

Actually it doesn't Whites commit 3 times the crime and we ain't dividing numbers then multiplying then by 100,000 in order to allow you to make excuses. As for your last sentence, you guys have armed standoffs or kill police if you don't get things your way. We saw that 3 weeks ago.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
Click to expand...

I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?  That First Amendment was written by old White guys.  You're a first class hypocritical spear chucker.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Well it takes many more whites to come close to committing the same level of crime as you wacko black thugs.  Plus we don't then complain about police brutality when we are too stupid to do what they tell us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can take the spear chuckers out of the jungle, but you can't take the jungle out of the spear chuckers.
Click to expand...


You can't take the chickenshit out of white men on the internet.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
Click to expand...

I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.


----------



## jbrownson0831

IM2 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Well it takes many more whites to come close to committing the same level of crime as you wacko black thugs.  Plus we don't then complain about police brutality when we are too stupid to do what they tell us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't Whites commit 3 times the crime and we ain't dividing numbers then multiplying then by 100,000 in order to allow you to make excuses. As for your last sentence, you guys have armed standoffs or kill police if you don't get things your way. We saw that 3 weeks ago.
Click to expand...

Waah waah waah Leroy there are lots more whites in the US and we commit about 10% more crime than just a few of you do.  But when it comes to the major crimes you have us beat....literally.  And you Leroys never listen to what the police tell you to do.


----------



## jbrownson0831

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
Click to expand...

Wow the black pot is calling the white kettle black.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Well it takes many more whites to come close to committing the same level of crime as you wacko black thugs.  Plus we don't then complain about police brutality when we are too stupid to do what they tell us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can take the spear chuckers out of the jungle, but you can't take the jungle out of the spear chuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't take the chickenshit out of white men on the internet.
Click to expand...

White men aren't slaughtering each other in Chicago and other cities that are overrun with spearchuckers.  What's the problem with you Democrat pawns?


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
Click to expand...

Funny little step n fetch it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Paul Essien said:


> A random white guy goes to a high school in China..... and gets applauded for being white
> 
> 
> This is why there is no minority coalition. Asians LOVE white people. They fking worhsip them. You see it in here with the likes of Tipsycatlover and abu afak
> 
> That;s why the term "People Of Color" should be kicked out.


How did I get to be Asian?


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
Click to expand...

Tell me, do all you Buckwheats speak ebonics when there aren't any white people around?


----------



## Who_Me?

IM2 said:


> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chicago Shootings and Homicides in 2020 (vs 2019)*
> Shot & Killed: *719* (+55%)
> Shot & Wounded: *3455*(+51%)
> Total Shot: *4174* (+52%)
> Total Homicides: *792* (+53%)
> 79% of the shootings victims were black.    16% were Hispanic.
> 
> *Chicago Police Involved Shootings in 2020 - Shootings 14,  Killed - 7
> 
> So 20 of the 4,174 shootings were police involved.*
> 
> There are over 10M arrests each year in the US.  The ones in the news are the 5 where a white police officer shoots a black suspect.    Crime in black neighborhoods is tenfold what it is elsewhere.  Black people cannot believe that cops are gunning for them.  Look at the stats.  The only people gunning for black men are other black men.  I think everyone is tired of the "victim" mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist always tries using Chicago as an example. This is the United States of America. Not The nation of Chicago. Furthermore, Chicago is majority white.  Numerically there is more crime in white communities unless all the whites arrested accorijg to this UCR table lived in black communities.
> 
> View attachment 451423
> View attachment 451424
> View attachment 451426
> 
> FBI — Table 43
Click to expand...

I use Chicago as an example because that is where I live.  Chicago is about 1/3 Black, 1/3 white, and 1/3 Hispanic.   79% of the shooting victims were black, 16% Hispanic, and 5% white / Asian.  Quoting crime statistics is not racist, so quit playing that card.


----------



## Paul Essien

Tipsycatlover said:


> How did I get to be Asian?


You're not white.


----------



## Paul Essien

Who_Me? said:


> *Chicago Shootings and Homicides in 2020 (vs 2019)*
> Shot & Killed: *719* (+55%)
> Shot & Wounded: *3455*(+51%)
> Total Shot: *4174* (+52%)
> Total Homicides: *792* (+53%)
> 79% of the shootings victims were black.    16% were Hispanic.


Now tell me about arrests made ? Charged made ? Leads they have ?

There are no places you can walk in Chicago or go without being on tape. None. It's probably the most heavily surveillanced city in the world.

So tell me about arrests made ? Charged made ? Leads they have ?

I've been to Rogers Park, North Side. Roscoe Village, Northwest Side. Portage Park (Portage Park, Six Corners), Central, Near North, and Near South Side.

So tell me about arrests made ? Charged made ? Leads they have ?



Who_Me? said:


> I use Chicago as an example because that is where I live.  Chicago is about 1/3 Black, 1/3 white, and 1/3 Hispanic.   79% of the shooting victims were black, 16% Hispanic, and 5% white / Asian.  Quoting crime statistics is not racist, so quit playing that card.


So tell me about arrests made ? Charged made ? Leads they have ?

And it's nothing to do with no snitch code.

No snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of 9 year Tyshawn Lee ?

*Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. *

Because no one standing for the killing of kids.

There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.

Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can can they afford these guns?  The guns they have can’t even be barely legally, not only that, there are hardly any gun shops in Chicago.

Look at the so called shooting at a funeral in Chicago last year were 12 people were shot

*Funerals are considered off limits when it comes to gang violence. *

Cops in Chicago are some of the biggest thugs n that city. How many times have we heard about Black Op sites n straight up criminal behavior of the CPD ?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Paul Essien said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I get to be Asian?
> 
> 
> 
> You're not white.
Click to expand...

I know THAT silly.  I'm just not Asian.


----------



## BS Filter

Who_Me? said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chicago Shootings and Homicides in 2020 (vs 2019)*
> Shot & Killed: *719* (+55%)
> Shot & Wounded: *3455*(+51%)
> Total Shot: *4174* (+52%)
> Total Homicides: *792* (+53%)
> 79% of the shootings victims were black.    16% were Hispanic.
> 
> *Chicago Police Involved Shootings in 2020 - Shootings 14,  Killed - 7
> 
> So 20 of the 4,174 shootings were police involved.*
> 
> There are over 10M arrests each year in the US.  The ones in the news are the 5 where a white police officer shoots a black suspect.    Crime in black neighborhoods is tenfold what it is elsewhere.  Black people cannot believe that cops are gunning for them.  Look at the stats.  The only people gunning for black men are other black men.  I think everyone is tired of the "victim" mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist always tries using Chicago as an example. This is the United States of America. Not The nation of Chicago. Furthermore, Chicago is majority white.  Numerically there is more crime in white communities unless all the whites arrested accorijg to this UCR table lived in black communities.
> 
> View attachment 451423
> View attachment 451424
> View attachment 451426
> 
> FBI — Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use Chicago as an example because that is where I live.  Chicago is about 1/3 Black, 1/3 white, and 1/3 Hispanic.   79% of the shooting victims were black, 16% Hispanic, and 5% white / Asian.  Quoting crime statistics is not racist, so quit playing that card.
Click to expand...

February is Black History Month.  I'm only 1/164 Black, so I can only celebrate for 3 or 4 hours next Saturday.


----------



## Paul Essien

Tipsycatlover said:


> I know THAT silly.  I'm just not Asian.


OK. So you're a non-white .............white ass kisser. Got ya


----------



## IM2

jbrownson0831 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Well it takes many more whites to come close to committing the same level of crime as you wacko black thugs.  Plus we don't then complain about police brutality when we are too stupid to do what they tell us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't Whites commit 3 times the crime and we ain't dividing numbers then multiplying then by 100,000 in order to allow you to make excuses. As for your last sentence, you guys have armed standoffs or kill police if you don't get things your way. We saw that 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah Leroy there are lots more whites in the US and we commit about 10% more crime than just a few of you do.  But when it comes to the major crimes you have us beat....literally.  And you Leroys never listen to what the police tell you to do.
Click to expand...

*All Rise!*

Tonights Lesson:

*What Happens When Blacks Have The Same Population As Whites*

Since whites have 5 times the population and want to make that an issue, let’s start multiplying by 5. Blacks have over 2 million businesses right now, let’s multiply that by 5 and then see what the outcome will be. Now there are 10 million black owned businesses and more jobs in the black community. Let’s reduce our unemployment rate by 5 to 2.6 percent. Blacks live at a 24 percent rate of poverty lets reduce that times 5 to make it 4.5 percent. Funny how there are whites who can only multiply when it comes to crimes. Let’s keep multiplying folks.

The black economy now grows to 6.5 trillion instead of the 1.3 trillion we have now. We all have 5 times the amount of money we can spend and have earned. What happens them? All kinds of community development, that’s what. Now property values increase in the black community and because of that we have more money in our schools. So now let’s multiply the number of blacks who go to college by 5, there are now 8.5 million blacks in college. This increase in population and jobs lowers the unemployment rate so you have fewer blacks on government assistance because they have stable employment. Youth crime is reduced because you have facilities and jobs available for them in their immediate communities. So then what happens to crime if we do this, it reduces itself by 5 from 26 percent to 5.2 percent. Why? because the factors that create crime are reduced, so then crime reduces itself.

Yet to the racist nothing else changes. The only change is crime increases. The use of per capita fails miserably and is used by racist whites to deny a severe crime problem THEY need to address instead of trying to preach to us. For if we apply per capita like the racists do, when a white person has 500 dollars and I have 100, we have the same amount of money.

So there is really no excuse to be made for the historically high white crime rate Cletus. And we don't have to divide 2 numbers than multiply the percentage by 100,000 to make up a number to show that whites commit the most crimes. There are no minor crimes Cletus and whites lead in hate crimes, violent crime, property crime and crimes against family.

The white race in America has been the most feral, criminal and violtent race. The annals of history show it and the annals of the FBI Uniform Crime Reports show it every year.

*Here endeth the lesson.*


----------



## IM2

jbrownson0831 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow the black pot is calling the white kettle black.
Click to expand...

Nah, I'm smarter than you.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Well it takes many more whites to come close to committing the same level of crime as you wacko black thugs.  Plus we don't then complain about police brutality when we are too stupid to do what they tell us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't Whites commit 3 times the crime and we ain't dividing numbers then multiplying then by 100,000 in order to allow you to make excuses. As for your last sentence, you guys have armed standoffs or kill police if you don't get things your way. We saw that 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah Leroy there are lots more whites in the US and we commit about 10% more crime than just a few of you do.  But when it comes to the major crimes you have us beat....literally.  And you Leroys never listen to what the police tell you to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *All Rise!*
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *What Happens When Blacks Have The Same Population As Whites*
> 
> Since whites have 5 times the population and want to make that an issue, let’s start multiplying by 5. Blacks have over 2 million businesses right now, let’s multiply that by 5 and then see what the outcome will be. Now there are 10 million black owned businesses and more jobs in the black community. Let’s reduce our unemployment rate by 5 to 2.6 percent. Blacks live at a 24 percent rate of poverty lets reduce that times 5 to make it 4.5 percent. Funny how there are whites who can only multiply when it comes to crimes. Let’s keep multiplying folks.
> 
> The black economy now grows to 6.5 trillion instead of the 1.3 trillion we have now. We all have 5 times the amount of money we can spend and have earned. What happens them? All kinds of community development, that’s what. Now property values increase in the black community and because of that we have more money in our schools. So now let’s multiply the number of blacks who go to college by 5, there are now 8.5 million blacks in college. This increase in population and jobs lowers the unemployment rate so you have fewer blacks on government assistance because they have stable employment. Youth crime is reduced because you have facilities and jobs available for them in their immediate communities. So then what happens to crime if we do this, it reduces itself by 5 from 26 percent to 5.2 percent. Why? because the factors that create crime are reduced, so then crime reduces itself.
> 
> Yet to the racist nothing else changes. The only change is crime increases. The use of per capita fails miserably and is used by racist whites to deny a severe crime problem THEY need to address instead of trying to preach to us. For if we apply per capita like the racists do, when a white person has 500 dollars and I have 100, we have the same amount of money.
> 
> So there is really no excuse to be made for the historically high white crime rate Cletus. And we don't have to divide 2 numbers than multiply the percentage by 100,000 to make up a number to show that whites commit the most crimes. There are no minor crimes Cletus and whites lead in hate crimes, violent crime, property crime and crimes against family.
> 
> The white race in America has been the most feral, criminal and violtent race. The annals of history show it and the annals of the FBI Uniform Crime Reports show it every year.
> 
> *Here endeth the lesson.*
Click to expand...

Dont forget that at some point the collapse of the fragile self esteem of low hanging fruit white boys will guarantee a criminal attack on said Black success ala Black Wall Street.


----------



## IM2

Who_Me? said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chicago Shootings and Homicides in 2020 (vs 2019)*
> Shot & Killed: *719* (+55%)
> Shot & Wounded: *3455*(+51%)
> Total Shot: *4174* (+52%)
> Total Homicides: *792* (+53%)
> 79% of the shootings victims were black.    16% were Hispanic.
> 
> *Chicago Police Involved Shootings in 2020 - Shootings 14,  Killed - 7
> 
> So 20 of the 4,174 shootings were police involved.*
> 
> There are over 10M arrests each year in the US.  The ones in the news are the 5 where a white police officer shoots a black suspect.    Crime in black neighborhoods is tenfold what it is elsewhere.  Black people cannot believe that cops are gunning for them.  Look at the stats.  The only people gunning for black men are other black men.  I think everyone is tired of the "victim" mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist always tries using Chicago as an example. This is the United States of America. Not The nation of Chicago. Furthermore, Chicago is majority white.  Numerically there is more crime in white communities unless all the whites arrested accorijg to this UCR table lived in black communities.
> 
> View attachment 451423
> View attachment 451424
> View attachment 451426
> 
> FBI — Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use Chicago as an example because that is where I live.  Chicago is about 1/3 Black, 1/3 white, and 1/3 Hispanic.   79% of the shooting victims were black, 16% Hispanic, and 5% white / Asian.  Quoting crime statistics is not racist, so quit playing that card.
Click to expand...


Since I  am quoting U.S statistics, your brining up Chicage is irrelevant. Because when you look at the black population of Chicago and the number of blacks shot, it's less than 1 percent. What you don't want to mention is that for the last 40 years or more black citizens of Chicago have asfked for resources to improve lives in their community and don't get them. I don't play cards, I state facts and this is a fact you don't want to talk about:

How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy | Demos


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me, do all you Buckwheats speak ebonics when there aren't any white people around?
Click to expand...

Since moderators delete personal attacks having no content related to the thread, why are comments like this never deleted?


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Well it takes many more whites to come close to committing the same level of crime as you wacko black thugs.  Plus we don't then complain about police brutality when we are too stupid to do what they tell us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it doesn't Whites commit 3 times the crime and we ain't dividing numbers then multiplying then by 100,000 in order to allow you to make excuses. As for your last sentence, you guys have armed standoffs or kill police if you don't get things your way. We saw that 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waah waah waah Leroy there are lots more whites in the US and we commit about 10% more crime than just a few of you do.  But when it comes to the major crimes you have us beat....literally.  And you Leroys never listen to what the police tell you to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *All Rise!*
> 
> Tonights Lesson:
> 
> *What Happens When Blacks Have The Same Population As Whites*
> 
> Since whites have 5 times the population and want to make that an issue, let’s start multiplying by 5. Blacks have over 2 million businesses right now, let’s multiply that by 5 and then see what the outcome will be. Now there are 10 million black owned businesses and more jobs in the black community. Let’s reduce our unemployment rate by 5 to 2.6 percent. Blacks live at a 24 percent rate of poverty lets reduce that times 5 to make it 4.5 percent. Funny how there are whites who can only multiply when it comes to crimes. Let’s keep multiplying folks.
> 
> The black economy now grows to 6.5 trillion instead of the 1.3 trillion we have now. We all have 5 times the amount of money we can spend and have earned. What happens them? All kinds of community development, that’s what. Now property values increase in the black community and because of that we have more money in our schools. So now let’s multiply the number of blacks who go to college by 5, there are now 8.5 million blacks in college. This increase in population and jobs lowers the unemployment rate so you have fewer blacks on government assistance because they have stable employment. Youth crime is reduced because you have facilities and jobs available for them in their immediate communities. So then what happens to crime if we do this, it reduces itself by 5 from 26 percent to 5.2 percent. Why? because the factors that create crime are reduced, so then crime reduces itself.
> 
> Yet to the racist nothing else changes. The only change is crime increases. The use of per capita fails miserably and is used by racist whites to deny a severe crime problem THEY need to address instead of trying to preach to us. For if we apply per capita like the racists do, when a white person has 500 dollars and I have 100, we have the same amount of money.
> 
> So there is really no excuse to be made for the historically high white crime rate Cletus. And we don't have to divide 2 numbers than multiply the percentage by 100,000 to make up a number to show that whites commit the most crimes. There are no minor crimes Cletus and whites lead in hate crimes, violent crime, property crime and crimes against family.
> 
> The white race in America has been the most feral, criminal and violtent race. The annals of history show it and the annals of the FBI Uniform Crime Reports show it every year.
> 
> *Here endeth the lesson.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont forget that at some point the collapse of the fragile self esteem of low hanging fruit white boys will guarantee a criminal attack on said Black success ala Black Wall Street.
Click to expand...


Yes, that is part of their record, but with blacks having the same number of people, such attacks are highly unlikely. If the numbers are equal whites like these racists would be too scared to attack. Because blacks would have fully staffed police precincts in those neighborhoods, and large all black national guard units.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me, do all you Buckwheats speak ebonics when there aren't any white people around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since moderators delete personal attacks having no content related to the thread, why are comments like this never deleted?
Click to expand...

That's not an attack.  I asked you a question.  Well?


----------



## Lastamender

Paul Essien said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know THAT silly.  I'm just not Asian.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So you're a non-white .............white ass kisser. Got ya
Click to expand...

You sound like a racist. How did this thread last this long?


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me, do all you Buckwheats speak ebonics when there aren't any white people around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since moderators delete personal attacks having no content related to the thread, why are comments like this never deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an attack.  I asked you a question.  Well?
Click to expand...

That was an attack. And there will be no answer to that question cracker.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me, do all you Buckwheats speak ebonics when there aren't any white people around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since moderators delete personal attacks having no content related to the thread, why are comments like this never deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an attack.  I asked you a question.  Well?
Click to expand...

*How to derail an argument about racism*





"
"If you are a white person arguing about *racism *with a black person here is *how to derail the argument:*

The main thing is to* turn the tables by getting your opponent angry*. Once he is then you can say that it is pointless to continue. You “win” and never had to address the substance of his argument!

It is easy to get blacks upset about race because *they take the whole race thing way too personally* – because, unlike you, it affects them, well, personally! And, if you act in a racist manner in a debate about racism, all the while saying that racism is all in their heads, that will drive them nuts!

*The trick is to never take what they say seriously. *Instead *belittle it. *So when they talk about their experience of racism, tell them they see racism everywhere, that they are imagining it. After all, *a friend of yours is black* (make it up if you have to) and he does not agree. So how can they speak for all black people!? Demand facts and figures, studies and surveys that back up what they say. *You need evidence! You need proof!*

Tell them how *you, as a white person, have had the same experiences too: *You were stopped by the police too (when you ran a red light). People touch your daughter’s hair too (she is three). It will make them look like complainers. That you missed the point of their examples will get them upset – just what you want!

If *their English* is bad, jump on that. If their English is too good then they probably have a good education, so what are they complaining about?"

How to derail an argument about racism

These at just a few techniques we see used here.

Here are more

A Guide to Derailing Conversations

The links are on he right hand side.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me, do all you Buckwheats speak ebonics when there aren't any white people around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since moderators delete personal attacks having no content related to the thread, why are comments like this never deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an attack.  I asked you a question.  Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was an attack. And there will be no answer to that question cracker.
Click to expand...

Go comfort yourself with an ice tea and a bag of skittles.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lastamender said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know THAT silly.  I'm just not Asian.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So you're a non-white .............white ass kisser. Got ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a racist. How did this thread last this long?
Click to expand...

All blacks on this board are racists.  Haven't you noticed by now?  That's why none of them deserve any respect or consideration.


----------



## Lastamender

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know THAT silly.  I'm just not Asian.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So you're a non-white .............white ass kisser. Got ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a racist. How did this thread last this long?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All blacks on this board are racists.  Haven't you noticed by now?  That's why none of them deserve any respect or consideration.
Click to expand...

I have noticed. They will never get what they can't give.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lastamender said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know THAT silly.  I'm just not Asian.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So you're a non-white .............white ass kisser. Got ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a racist. How did this thread last this long?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All blacks on this board are racists.  Haven't you noticed by now?  That's why none of them deserve any respect or consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed. They will never get what they can't give.
Click to expand...

It is fun to rattle their chains every now and then.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 million arrests by police a year, 1000 total deaths, 600 white and 400 black.  Thats a .000033 risk of stupid black thugs being killed by police.  Not even statistical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History shows us that whites are the thugs. And recent history has made that abundantly clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you move to Kenya or some other African shithole?  There are hardly any white people there and you'd be much happier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I was born here and the first amendment says I can rebut all whiye racist claims as long as I do so peacefully. So you just aren't going to get to run your mouth about blacks with being shown that bean you have in your eye. Deal with it. Or move to Eastern Europe where you can find an all white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a bean in my eye?  What time did you open that bottle of ripple this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you're too fucking stupid to get it. Thats why your white ass is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me, do all you Buckwheats speak ebonics when there aren't any white people around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since moderators delete personal attacks having no content related to the thread, why are comments like this never deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not an attack.  I asked you a question.  Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How to derail an argument about racism*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> "If you are a white person arguing about *racism *with a black person here is *how to derail the argument:*
> 
> The main thing is to* turn the tables by getting your opponent angry*. Once he is then you can say that it is pointless to continue. You “win” and never had to address the substance of his argument!
> 
> It is easy to get blacks upset about race because *they take the whole race thing way too personally* – because, unlike you, it affects them, well, personally! And, if you act in a racist manner in a debate about racism, all the while saying that racism is all in their heads, that will drive them nuts!
> 
> *The trick is to never take what they say seriously. *Instead *belittle it. *So when they talk about their experience of racism, tell them they see racism everywhere, that they are imagining it. After all, *a friend of yours is black* (make it up if you have to) and he does not agree. So how can they speak for all black people!? Demand facts and figures, studies and surveys that back up what they say. *You need evidence! You need proof!*
> 
> Tell them how *you, as a white person, have had the same experiences too: *You were stopped by the police too (when you ran a red light). People touch your daughter’s hair too (she is three). It will make them look like complainers. That you missed the point of their examples will get them upset – just what you want!
> 
> If *their English* is bad, jump on that. If their English is too good then they probably have a good education, so what are they complaining about?"
> 
> How to derail an argument about racism
> 
> These at just a few techniques we see used here.
> 
> Here are more
> 
> A Guide to Derailing Conversations
> 
> The links are on he right hand side.
Click to expand...

Do you have a real job?


----------



## Paul Essien

Tipsycatlover
*All blacks on this board are racists.  Haven't you noticed by now?   That's why none of them deserve any respect or consideration. *

Racism is NOT about not “liking” someone of another group/ That might be called bigotry but it's an INDIVIDUAL behavior of an INDIVIDUAL PERSON.

Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group AND that requires POWER and SYSTEMS and the collective agreement by that racist group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group

The ONLY people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of BEHAVIORS toward people JUST because they look different — no matter where they go — from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people and if you still disagree, you should be able to put a BLACK FACE on all the behaviors below:

Black posters in USMB don't make fun of how white ppl talk, or dress or look, the food they eat or the names they give their children. Black posters don't hold up the poorest and most criminal elements of white society as “_what white people are like_”. Black poster don't call white people racial slurs or compare them to animals. Black posters don't call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing of whites and black posters in USMB don't claim that white people are an inferior race.

AND

I would add two more things:

1. Black people do not spend ANY amount of time turning the image of white people into “Halloween costumes” or sport team mascots

2. Black people do not waste our time creating “jokes” about white people, such as the HUGE inventory of jokes created by whites about black people. There are no black equivalent sites n*ggermania and chimpmania

There is a book by Seth Stephens who is a scientist and wrote a book on google searches





And the anonymity of google searches make it one the best ways you can get a true picture of racism this is what he found




White people and their non-white sympathizers like you can deny this all you want but the EVIDENCE of such behaviors among mostly white people tells a different story.


----------



## Lastamender

Paul Essien said:


> Tipsycatlover
> *All blacks on this board are racists.  Haven't you noticed by now?   That's why none of them deserve any respect or consideration. *
> 
> Racism is NOT about not “liking” someone of another group/ That might be called bigotry but it's an INDIVIDUAL behavior of an INDIVIDUAL PERSON.
> 
> Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group AND that requires POWER and SYSTEMS and the collective agreement by that racist group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The ONLY people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of BEHAVIORS toward people JUST because they look different — no matter where they go — from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people and if you still disagree, you should be able to put a BLACK FACE on all the behaviors below:
> 
> Black posters in USMB don't make fun of how white ppl talk, or dress or look, the food they eat or the names they give their children. Black posters don't hold up the poorest and most criminal elements of white society as “_what white people are like_”. Black poster don't call white people racial slurs or compare them to animals. Black posters don't call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing of whites and black posters in USMB don't claim that white people are an inferior race.
> 
> AND
> 
> I would add two more things:
> 
> 1. Black people do not spend ANY amount of time turning the image of white people into “Halloween costumes” or sport team mascots
> 
> 2. Black people do not waste our time creating “jokes” about white people, such as the HUGE inventory of jokes created by whites about black people. There are no black equivalent sites n*ggermania and chimpmania
> 
> There is a book by Seth Stephens who is a scientist and wrote a book on google searches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the anonymity of google searches make it one the best ways you can get a true picture of racism this is what he found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people and their non-white sympathizers like you can deny this all you want but the EVIDENCE of such behaviors among mostly white people tells a different story.


RACIST.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> .... INDIVIDUAL behavior of an INDIVIDUAL PERSON.
> 
> .....



Nothing terrifies an INDIVIDUAL WEAKLING like you more.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Tipsycatlover
> *All blacks on this board are racists.  Haven't you noticed by now?   That's why none of them deserve any respect or consideration. *
> 
> Racism is NOT about not “liking” someone of another group/ That might be called bigotry but it's an INDIVIDUAL behavior of an INDIVIDUAL PERSON.
> 
> Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group AND that requires POWER and SYSTEMS and the collective agreement by that racist group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The ONLY people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of BEHAVIORS toward people JUST because they look different — no matter where they go — from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people and if you still disagree, you should be able to put a BLACK FACE on all the behaviors below:
> 
> Black posters in USMB don't make fun of how white ppl talk, or dress or look, the food they eat or the names they give their children. Black posters don't hold up the poorest and most criminal elements of white society as “_what white people are like_”. Black poster don't call white people racial slurs or compare them to animals. Black posters don't call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing of whites and black posters in USMB don't claim that white people are an inferior race.
> 
> AND
> 
> I would add two more things:
> 
> 1. Black people do not spend ANY amount of time turning the image of white people into “Halloween costumes” or sport team mascots
> 
> 2. Black people do not waste our time creating “jokes” about white people, such as the HUGE inventory of jokes created by whites about black people. There are no black equivalent sites n*ggermania and chimpmania
> 
> There is a book by Seth Stephens who is a scientist and wrote a book on google searches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the anonymity of google searches make it one the best ways you can get a true picture of racism this is what he found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people and their non-white sympathizers like you can deny this all you want but the EVIDENCE of such behaviors among mostly white people tells a different story.


RACIST.


----------



## Paul Essien

This video speaks for itself. Old racist white woman spits at black care giver.


She has demantia or Alzheimer’s. I'm not sure which one but from what I read that's what she suffers from. But when I go on forums and twitter people are too quick to use that as an excuse.

Anyone who knows people who suffer from Alzheimer’s know that the women in this video probably doesn't recognize her own children; has no idea who her husband is; no clue where she is, what her name is, what year it is. She probably doesn't remember how to feed herself, or go to the bathroom by herself.

*But she still can recognize a n*gger.*

White society has seen to that. No disease strips her of that memory.

Matter of fact it'll probably be one of the last words she ever says before she finally stops talking at all.


----------



## IM2

You whites here calling us racists do so because you can't face the truth we show you about yourselves. You cannot refute what we say, so all you have is calling us racists hoping to shame us into silence. The truth will never be silenced.


----------



## AMart

IM2 said:


> You whites here calling us racists do so because you can't face the truth we show you about yourselves. You cannot refute what we say, so all you have is calling us racists hoping to shame us into silence. The truth will never be silenced.


Well some of you are racists. Paul wants to kill all white people living in sub saharan Africa. N. Africans are majority caucasian so it would be hard to kill them all. My cave dwelling ancestors say hello!!!


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You whites here calling us racists do so because you can't face the truth we show you about yourselves. You cannot refute what we say, so all you have is calling us racists hoping to shame us into silence. The truth will never be silenced.
> 
> 
> 
> Well some of you are racists. Paul wants to kill all white people living in sub saharan Africa. N. Africans are majority caucasian so it would be hard to kill them all. My cave dwelling ancestors say hello!!!
Click to expand...

Where did I say I wanted to kill al the white ppl in Africa?


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You whites here calling us racists do so because you can't face the truth we show you about yourselves. You cannot refute what we say, so all you have is calling us racists hoping to shame us into silence. The truth will never be silenced.
> 
> 
> 
> Well some of you are racists. Paul wants to kill all white people living in sub saharan Africa. N. Africans are majority caucasian so it would be hard to kill them all. My cave dwelling ancestors say hello!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say I wanted to kill al the white ppl in Africa?
Click to expand...




> Paul Essien said:
> No white person is African. *If anything killing them is to good for them*.* I would kill.the white supremacists kids in front of them. Have them watch. I would get a bunch of black men to rape their daughters and make them watch. And then kill their daughters in front of them. *And then laugh at them. treat them exactly how they treat. So I agree with every worthless white bastard who has died in SA


[/QUOTE]
*Genocide of white farmers in South africa*
Convenient! If the SA government was composed of white people, they’d be condemned worldwide as ethnic cleansing racist genocidal monsters (and no doubt Nazis). ....Definitive figures are not available, as the African National Congress (ANC) government ordered the authorities to stop releasing...
www.usmessageboard.com






						One more reason why I have no empathy for the Black Community
					

https://www.tmz.com/2020/07/07/desean-jackson-anti-semitic-hitler-louis-farrakhan-jews/     This is only one SMALL example.   Not every Black feels this way but the Majority do,     I " care" about them just as much as they do for the Jewish Community    " World domination"; The Jewish Community...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








						Genocide of white farmers in South africa
					

i mean , hey , White and some Black farmers are being murdered in 's. africa' and those are the facts .   Worrying about Genocide just muddies the waters in my opinion .   Murder is murder no matter who is murdered .   But the newly made word of GENOCIDE [from 1944] can be argued forever and...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart

Yes I would kill the white supremacists and their family because they're going to grow up to be white supremacists.

If you had a 100 snakes coming at you and you knew some of them were not deadly poisonous. Would you stop and try and find the non poisonous snake ? Or would you close the door and burn the lot of them ?

When whites go into a country like South Africa and do this to black South Africans






And impose laws like this






And because of that live like this






They can't complain about the tactics black S.Africans are using to get their home bk.

*Questions ?*

"_But erm...ya know.....erm blacks need whites because we know how to farm land. You'll starve with out us"_

Yeah bcoz only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science

Bitch plz

This is Asanda Sokombela. She is a graduate from the University of Fort Hare. She has bachelor of Science in Agriculture. Currently she is producing cabbages and spinach, and butternut. Her vegetables are delivered various Spar in the EC.





















And there many many more like her.











So spare me the "_U'll starve with out us_" rhetoric

Whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage. And the land in SA is NOT just for Agriculture only but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses etc

If the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy, if we aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then we aren’t actually dealing with the problem.

As long as whites in SA are not examining their prejudices, then black people in SA should stay hard on them

Black settlement in South Africa predated European by hundreds of years. Blacks had displaced Khoikhoi as far as the Fish river before Europeans first rounded the Cape. Bantus were in the areas currently occupied by the Zulu people as early as 250 BCE.

Also it's not just about farmland. You ignore the hundreds of thousands of people who were forcibly removed from urban areas. We are talking about home owners who had their land confiscated and their houses bulldozed because the area was declared whites only.

But it's interesting that whites around the world seem to think that non-violence is great for black people but don't believe in non-violence for themselves.

But once violence goes ethnic..........._it goes real primitive_.

Even if (And this is a massive if) whites SA's hijacked the entire SA military there simply isn't enough firepower there to succeed against massed pitchfork assaults by the far more numerous black people.

*If White S.Africans want to get violent they will lose and lose very badly*

As to the rest of the world's reaction:

This could not happen overnight. To be sure, a coup-like assault on the government would be the overt headline kick-off event. But it isn't a "race war" until the races themselves decide it is. Until then it's simply politics by violent means. Just as in happened in Turkey couple of years ago..

This is about land reform and economic and In S.Africa since freedom little land reform has taken place, and the same in Botswana and Zambia. st.

As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen everything will be all right.

Black people remain unshaken.

Black people are fully aware of consequences (death, sanctions)

Black people are taking their land bk and Donald Trump, DA, Afriforum can go to hell.

I love Julius Malema and his response to Trump


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You whites here calling us racists do so because you can't face the truth we show you about yourselves. You cannot refute what we say, so all you have is calling us racists hoping to shame us into silence. The truth will never be silenced.
> 
> 
> 
> Well some of you are racists. Paul wants to kill all white people living in sub saharan Africa. N. Africans are majority caucasian so it would be hard to kill them all. My cave dwelling ancestors say hello!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say I wanted to kill al the white ppl in Africa?
Click to expand...

Maybe not all, but you have stated you wanted to see white children drug across the street and murdered.
You are a fucking psychopath and hope the FBI is watching your disturbed ass.


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> Maybe not all, but you have stated you wanted to see white children drug across the street and murdered.
> You are a fucking psychopath and hope the FBI is watching your disturbed ass.


The same way you mock and laugh at black people being killed by whites. Many black people like me mock and laugh at when white people are being killed blacks.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not all, but you have stated you wanted to see white children drug across the street and murdered.
> You are a fucking psychopath and hope the FBI is watching your disturbed ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you mock and laugh at black people being killed by whites. Many black people like me mock and laugh at when white people are being killed blacks.
Click to expand...

I dont mock people being murdered, jackass.
I have no idea what the second sentence is supposed to mean. I speak English


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> I dont mock people being murdered, jackass.
> I have no idea what the second sentence is supposed to mean. I speak English


You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mock people being murdered, jackass.
> I have no idea what the second sentence is supposed to mean. I speak English
> 
> 
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
Click to expand...

So you call that jibberish language "violence?"


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mock people being murdered, jackass.
> I have no idea what the second sentence is supposed to mean. I speak English
> 
> 
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you call that jibberish language "violence?"
Click to expand...

No white man is African.


----------



## AMart

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not all, but you have stated you wanted to see white children drug across the street and murdered.
> You are a fucking psychopath and hope the FBI is watching your disturbed ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you mock and laugh at black people being killed by whites. Many black people like me mock and laugh at when white people are being killed blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont mock people being murdered, jackass.
> I have no idea what the second sentence is supposed to mean. I speak English
Click to expand...

He is a loser who doesn't have the guts to kill whitey. I have no problem with black supremacists I think their Hotep stuff is hilarious. That is the difference between me and Paul, I laugh he wants to mass murder people.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mock people being murdered, jackass.
> I have no idea what the second sentence is supposed to mean. I speak English
> 
> 
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you call that jibberish language "violence?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African.
Click to expand...

WTF? Sober up and then holler at me.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mock people being murdered, jackass.
> I have no idea what the second sentence is supposed to mean. I speak English
> 
> 
> 
> You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you call that jibberish language "violence?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African.
Click to expand...

All blacks should be deported from Europe, China, India etc.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not all, but you have stated you wanted to see white children drug across the street and murdered.
> You are a fucking psychopath and hope the FBI is watching your disturbed ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you mock and laugh at black people being killed by whites. Many black people like me mock and laugh at when white people are being killed blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont mock people being murdered, jackass.
> I have no idea what the second sentence is supposed to mean. I speak English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a loser who doesn't have the guts to kill whitey. I have no problem with black supremacists I think their Hotep stuff is hilarious. That is the difference between me and Paul, I laugh he wants to mass murder people.
Click to expand...

White men, women and children are getting murdered and killed by black people in South Africa as you type.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not all, but you have stated you wanted to see white children drug across the street and murdered.
> You are a fucking psychopath and hope the FBI is watching your disturbed ass.
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you mock and laugh at black people being killed by whites. Many black people like me mock and laugh at when white people are being killed blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont mock people being murdered, jackass.
> I have no idea what the second sentence is supposed to mean. I speak English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a loser who doesn't have the guts to kill whitey. I have no problem with black supremacists I think their Hotep stuff is hilarious. That is the difference between me and Paul, I laugh he wants to mass murder people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White men, women and children are getting murdered and killed by black people in South Africa as you type.
Click to expand...

Dude you are a loser.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


>


Fake, of course. Everything you post is bullshit.


----------



## AMart

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake, of course. Everything you post is bullshit.
Click to expand...

Probably photoshop.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake, of course. Everything you post is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably photoshop.
Click to expand...


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake, of course. Everything you post is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably photoshop.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And then all of the different black tribes turn on each other (they already hate Nigerians in S. Africa). All the money leaves, what is left is stolen by black politicians, and a few vanish to Europe....wash rinse repeat. Enjoy Chinese domination!!!!!


----------



## TNHarley

AMart said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake, of course. Everything you post is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably photoshop.
Click to expand...

It is. The ANC admitted as such


----------



## Paul Essien

Samuel J Wright. The first black man to have a conversation with Hitler.


----------



## IM2

There is no genocide of white farmers in South Africa. That's a lie created by Afrikaaners. White supremacists here like you carry that lie over here. I won't speak for brother Essen, he is way capable of speaking for himself. But speaking for myself whites like you need to shut the fuck up. Because whites have bought whatever is happening to them in South Africa on themselves because of apartheid.


----------



## Paul Essien

True words


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

White women runs a ring where other white people's kids get undeserved places at university and only get's 2 months.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

This is one of the many ways racism - white supremacy works.

Above : Media images of Black man who killed a man for trying to rape his daughter

Below : Media images of White man who killed his own two daughters, and his pregnant wife This disparity is no accident. It’s how Media advances racism.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

The Asians in China conspired together and lied to the entire world about the Corona virus, what makes you think they didn't conspire to lie on poor Black Americans with the heinous contention that we're committing "Hate Crimes" against them.


----------



## Paul Essien

Asian culture, including East Indian are virulently ANTI BLACK.... Pretending that robbery and other economic crimes are somehow Asian hate crimes is utterly laughable.... Every group pretends to be victims.... The only hate crime victims are Black people


----------



## Unkotare

A little Pauly is a shameless fucking racist. Is there any doubt whatsoever?


----------



## Juicin

Indians are "racist" to everybody

What the fuck do you think caste is?

They're not exactly subtle about it. Woman who wrote that is Indian so can you really trust her? She's racist. Hahahaha


----------



## LuckyDuck

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


The vast majority of cops are decent men and women enforcing the laws.  Having said that, there are a small number of "bad-eggs" in law enforcement, which is true of many occupations.  Technically, per-capita, more whites are shot and killed by cops than blacks by cops.  
There are other factors, such as high-crime areas tend to be in the inner-city areas of large cities and blacks are more responsible for that, than other races.  Failure to comply with police orders increases the likelihood of a negative outcome in any given situation.
Awhile back a black couple were pulled over and when the officer approached the driver's side, the male informed the officer (as he was supposed to) that he had a "concealed-weapons" permit.  The officer instructed him to keep his hands where he could see them.  The male, instead of obeying, reached behind himself, whereupon the officer shot him.  No doubt, he was reaching for his back pocket to present his ID and permit (and as 90% of the public is right-handed) he most likely had his pistol on the same side as his ID.  Failure to comply got him killed.
When an officer tells you to keep your hands where he/she can see them (not in pockets, under coats, or reaching behind themselves), you MUST comply and wait for further instructions.  Most shootings of blacks occur because the person, resisted arrest, presented a weapon, et cetera.
As to any cops not shooting an armed person, rests with the individual officer's decision.
One of your pictures showed two scenarios.  The one on the left showed a civilian with his hand on a firearm.  That's a picture taken in a single moment of time.  What happened afterwards, I...or we, don't know.  I can only say that if I was the cop and the civilian reached for his firearm, I would have shot him and let an investigation determine whether my decision was correct or not.  The second picture shows a cop with his gun out of the holster as he approaches someone.  We don't know the situation, only what the picture shows.  Had a shooting or knifing occurred and the person fit the description of the attacker, or was it a cop who was getting a bit ahead of himself in dealing with an individual.  If I were in that situation, my gun would have been in the holster, but my hand on it, if needed.
This latest trend of rioting every time a black criminal is shot, is absurd.  A criminal is a criminal and that criminal is creating victims and should be off the streets.  Blacks do not have the right to commit crimes, just as Hispanics, Asians and whites don't have the right to commit crimes.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

If a Black person bumps into a person of another race, it will potentially be listed as a hate crime. FBI stats that record hate crimes against Black ppl are so low but that's because many of the things the dominant society do to Black ppl, aren't considered hate crimes.

Pregnant Black Woman 'Lynched' By N.C. white 'Trump Loving' Couple not being descibed as a hate crime





Edward Murray was not charged with a hate crime after harassing his neighbor, Antonio Robinson for months culminating in shooting him 5 X’s on his doorstep


----------



## Paul Essien

LuckyDuck
*The vast majority of cops are decent men and women enforcing the laws.  Having said that, there are a small number of "bad-eggs" in law enforcement, which is true of many occupations. *

You know the drill. White people law. Repeat after me:

_*99.9 percent of our law enforcement officers are great Americans.*_

If the police are just full of such good eggs then why is it that when the good eggs try and challenge the bad eggs, the bad eggs close ranks and make life hell for the good eggs ?






Hmm ?

Dont listen to men. Listen to stories of Michael Wood Jr. and Joe Crystal (both white Baltimore cops whose honesty about police brutality got them run out of policing)

But hey ! You're the one whose saying the police is just full of lots of good eggs - Right ?

Systems operate as they are designed to operate, with or without the approval of who turns the gears of the machine. Sure you can push against the gears if you like, but the machinery is stronger than you.

if you were a “good egg” in the NYPD during the days of widespread stop-and-frisk, what would your goodness be worth? 

The system of policing in the city at that time was dedicated to the daily harassment of black ppl, almost none of whom had drugs or weapons on them, very few of them were even issued a citation for any wrongdoing. 

As such, a police man's job, every day they walked out the door of the precinct was to fk with people. And solely as a way to assert dominance.

Again. Don't listen to me.

This was official policy 

When one New York State Senator, himself formerly a member of the NYPD, challenged Commissioner Ray Kelly on the practice, he was told that the racial targeting within stop-and-frisk was intentional, because the goal was to “instill fear in them, every time they leave their home, that they could be stopped by the police.”


----------



## Paul Essien

LuckyDuck
*When an officer tells you to keep your hands where he/she can see them (not in pockets, under coats, or reaching behind themselves), you MUST comply and wait for further instructions. Most shootings of blacks occur because the person, resisted arrest, presented a weapon, et cetera. *

Here was a black man doing everything you say black people should do, hands up,  hand not in pockets or under coats. Did it matter ? Nope.


Just a bad egg - Right ?

Meanwhile in the world white people.

1. White man refuses to comply with police orders.
2. He resists arrest.
3. He goes to his car and opens the door.
4. He attacks police officer.
5. He chases police officer.
6. He tries to steal police officer’s car.
7.  He is never shot by police.

.


----------



## Paul Essien

LuckyDuck
*Awhile back a black couple were pulled over and when the officer approached the driver's side, the male informed the officer (as he was supposed to) that he had a "concealed-weapons" permit.  The officer instructed him to keep his hands where he could see them.  The male, instead of obeying, reached behind himself, whereupon the officer shot him.  No doubt, he was reaching for his back pocket to present his ID and permit (and as 90% of the public is right-handed) he most likely had his pistol on the same side as his ID.  Failure to comply got him killed. *

I don't know this story. Nor have you posted a video link to it but guess what ? I've got a video link to what happens when a white person doesn't comply take a look


Or how about when a white man fights with the police ? 


Or how about when a white man Jerry resists arrest, takes cops baton, beats cops, and steals the police car. Guess what ? The cops neither used mace, a taser, nor unholstered their guns. Yet, they shoot/kill unarmed Black men because they “feel threatened.”


----------



## IM2

LuckyDuck said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of cops are decent men and women enforcing the laws.  Having said that, there are a small number of "bad-eggs" in law enforcement, which is true of many occupations.  Technically, per-capita, more whites are shot and killed by cops than blacks by cops.
> There are other factors, such as high-crime areas tend to be in the inner-city areas of large cities and blacks are more responsible for that, than other races.  Failure to comply with police orders increases the likelihood of a negative outcome in any given situation.
> Awhile back a black couple were pulled over and when the officer approached the driver's side, the male informed the officer (as he was supposed to) that he had a "concealed-weapons" permit.  The officer instructed him to keep his hands where he could see them.  The male, instead of obeying, reached behind himself, whereupon the officer shot him.  No doubt, he was reaching for his back pocket to present his ID and permit (and as 90% of the public is right-handed) he most likely had his pistol on the same side as his ID.  Failure to comply got him killed.
> When an officer tells you to keep your hands where he/she can see them (not in pockets, under coats, or reaching behind themselves), you MUST comply and wait for further instructions.  Most shootings of blacks occur because the person, resisted arrest, presented a weapon, et cetera.
> As to any cops not shooting an armed person, rests with the individual officer's decision.
> One of your pictures showed two scenarios.  The one on the left showed a civilian with his hand on a firearm.  That's a picture taken in a single moment of time.  What happened afterwards, I...or we, don't know.  I can only say that if I was the cop and the civilian reached for his firearm, I would have shot him and let an investigation determine whether my decision was correct or not.  The second picture shows a cop with his gun out of the holster as he approaches someone.  We don't know the situation, only what the picture shows.  Had a shooting or knifing occurred and the person fit the description of the attacker, or was it a cop who was getting a bit ahead of himself in dealing with an individual.  If I were in that situation, my gun would have been in the holster, but my hand on it, if needed.
> This latest trend of rioting every time a black criminal is shot, is absurd.  A criminal is a criminal and that criminal is creating victims and should be off the streets.  Blacks do not have the right to commit crimes, just as Hispanics, Asians and whites don't have the right to commit crimes.
Click to expand...

This post is pure white racist bullshit.


----------



## Paul Essien

Kalief Browder and Kyle Rittenhouse. 

Both were 17 when arrested. 

Guess which one was arrested for allegedly stealing a backpack and which was arrested for murdering 2 people. 

Guess which one was released on bond and which spent 3 years on Rikers Island without a trial.


----------



## Paul Essien

$20,550 on the low end, $39,950 on the high end, is what Jenna Ryan paid to charter a private jet to fly from Dallas to DC to participate in a murderous, terrorist, insurrection on the US Capitol. 






It must be stressful being white. I feel your pain.


----------



## Paul Essien

Michael Thompson, a Black man, has been in a Michigan prison for 24 yrs of a 42 - 60 yr sentence for WEED, which is now legal in the state. 

FBI/DOJ are discussing not charging the white supremacist terrorists who broke into the US Capitol and tried to overthrow the government.


----------



## Paul Essien

This tells you how stupid white supremacists are. First, they’re dumb enough to think that they’re superior to Black people. 

Then, you have to be stupid to let a person of color be the leader of your group and not be suspicious.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Andylusion

The more you post, the less I care.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Asian culture, including East Indian are virulently ANTI BLACK.... Pretending that robbery and other economic crimes are somehow Asian hate crimes is utterly laughable.... Every group pretends to be victims.... The only hate crime victims are Black people


Most of this would not happen if black men spent less time "thugging" and more time raising their spawn unlike their daddies.


----------



## Thoth001

Paul Essien said:


> Kalief Browder and Kyle Rittenhouse.
> 
> Both were 17 when arrested.
> 
> Guess which one was arrested for allegedly stealing a backpack and which was arrested for murdering 2 people.
> 
> Guess which one was released on bond and which spent 3 years on Rikers Island without a trial.



Kyle Rittenhouse was protecting small businesses of Kenosha from the BLM and Antifa terrorists. Kyle Rittenhouse's family and attorney raised the millions for him to get bond. Rittenhouse is a hero and Browder was not.


----------



## IM2

*Awhile back a black couple were pulled over and when the officer approached the driver's side, the male informed the officer (as he was supposed to) that he had a "concealed-weapons" permit.  The officer instructed him to keep his hands where he could see them.  The male, instead of obeying, reached behind himself, whereupon the officer shot him.  No doubt, he was reaching for his back pocket to present his ID and permit (and as 90% of the public is right-handed) he most likely had his pistol on the same side as his ID.  Failure to comply got him killed. *

Funny how whites here always have these kinds of stories. The blacks at work who could not keep up, the black student who got low grades, the blacks who got killed by police because they didn't do what the officer said. But never do whites do these things. Now we know these stories are embellished or anecdotes at best, but what Essen has shown is whites doing everything you guys say blacks do that justifies their death but not getting shot. So it's just time you guys wuit lying to yourselves and face the truth we are showing you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Biden is threatening sanctions on African nations that don’t allow gay or LGTB. 





And where's Saudi Arabia on this shortlist Biden??? 

Homosexuality in Saudi is punishable by beheading in a football stadium full of spectators. 

African leaders be careful with these democrats, 'evangelical' Trump is gone. Remember how they did Gadaffi.
https://t.co/1UQfQS2Gec?amp=1


----------



## themirrorthief

Paul Essien said:


>


good thing democrats provide abortion mills to help out black kids


----------



## themirrorthief

IM2 said:


> *Awhile back a black couple were pulled over and when the officer approached the driver's side, the male informed the officer (as he was supposed to) that he had a "concealed-weapons" permit.  The officer instructed him to keep his hands where he could see them.  The male, instead of obeying, reached behind himself, whereupon the officer shot him.  No doubt, he was reaching for his back pocket to present his ID and permit (and as 90% of the public is right-handed) he most likely had his pistol on the same side as his ID.  Failure to comply got him killed. *
> 
> Funny how whites here always have these kinds of stories. The blacks at work who could not keep up, the black student who got low grades, the blacks who got killed by police because they didn't do what the officer said. But never do whites do these things. Now we know these stories are embellished or anecdotes at best, but what Essen has shown is whites doing everything you guys say blacks do that justifies their death but not getting shot. So it's just time you guys wuit lying to yourselves and face the truth we are showing you.


so who is stopping you from moving to africa


----------



## themirrorthief

Paul Essien said:


> A random white guy goes to a high school in China..... and gets applauded for being white
> 
> 
> This is why there is no minority coalition. Asians LOVE white people. They fking worhsip them. You see it in here with the likes of Tipsycatlover and abu afak
> 
> That;s why the term "People Of Color" should be kicked out.


we get it, you are a racist and hate white people


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> Biden is threatening sanctions on African nations that don’t allow gay or LGTB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where's Saudi Arabia on this shortlist Biden???
> 
> Homosexuality in Saudi is punishable by beheading in a football stadium full of spectators.
> 
> African leaders be careful with these democrats, 'evangelical' Trump is gone. Remember how they did Gadaffi.
> President Biden threatens financial, visa sanctions against Nigeria, others over anti-gay laws - Daily Post Nigeria



yea you tell em

you should appeal to the domestic whites by telling them those Africans are good christians, which is probably true for most of em


----------



## Paul Essien

All the reasons why we should NEVER believe THEIR FALSE statistics. White privilege works for white criminals too


----------



## ChemEngineer

Who_Me? said:


> *Chicago Shootings and Homicides in 2020 (vs 2019)*
> Shot & Killed: *719* (+55%)
> Shot & Wounded: *3455*(+51%)
> Total Shot: *4174* (+52%)
> Total Homicides: *792* (+53%)
> 79% of the shootings victims were black.    16% were Hispanic.
> 
> *Chicago Police Involved Shootings in 2020 - Shootings 14,  Killed - 7
> 
> So 20 of the 4,174 shootings were police involved.*
> 
> There are over 10M arrests each year in the US.  The ones in the news are the 5 where a white police officer shoots a black suspect.    Crime in black neighborhoods is tenfold what it is elsewhere.  Black people cannot believe that cops are gunning for them.  Look at the stats.  The only people gunning for black men are other black men.  I think everyone is tired of the "victim" mindset.



Added to 






						Racist Liberals
					






					RacistLiberals.blogspot.com


----------



## Paul Essien

White man (Kraigen Grooms) rapes a one year black baby and get's no jail time.


----------



## Paul Essien

They call it _"restoration"_


----------



## Meathead

themirrorthief said:


> we get it, you are a racist and hate white people


He is a racist, but that's cause he hates being black. In a way, you can't blame him.


----------



## Paul Essien

Happy Birthday to Huey P. Newton who was born on this day in 1942. He was an African-American political activist and revolutionary who, along with Bobby Seale, co-founded the Black Panther Party in 1966


----------



## Paul Essien

Notice how everyone was giggling when the Black girl was being bullied by this white girl.

But when the other sista came thru the laughter goes away, and everyone is yelling “stop”


----------



## Batcat

The problem with being a white male is that while you supposedly have this “white privilege“ you get blamed for everything that went wrong in this world since Adam let Eve convince him to try the apple.

If you are not a success you get labeled as an absolute loser as you can’t win even with the cards stacked in your favor. If you are a raging success people shrug it off by saying you would have totally failed if you didn’t have white privilege.

In TV commercials it is always the white male who plays the fool because if it is the black guy it’s racism and if it’s a woman it‘s toxic masculinity. As a white male you don’t bitch about this portrayal because nobody will listen. You just laugh like everyone else. White guys learn to develop broad shoulders. 

So since you can’t make any excuse without being laughed at you get out there and bust your ass and succeed. You won’t  get any credit for it but you can retire early if you wish and enjoy life.

 Not being able to blame someone else is actually a positive thing as it motivates you.


----------



## Batcat

mudwhistle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was drunk sitting in the back seat and made the mistake of doing a pig call out the window at a passing cop car.
> They snatched him out of the car and took him to jail. He spent 4 days behind bars for calling cops pigs and public intoxication.  White guy too.
> Cops don't like people that disrespect them regardless of their race.
Click to expand...


My father always told to call cops “sir” to be polite and to follow their instruction. He said, “Don’t give them any shit or they will teach you a hard lesson.”

I have always followed that advice and  it works. Of course I am white and people will point out I have this supposed  thing called “white privilege.” While that is true I still suspect a black man who is polite and follows instructions will be treated far better than one who cops an attitude.


----------



## ChemEngineer

I want everyone to have conversations with real African Americans whenever you encounter them.  You can tell by their accents.  Twenty years ago I began talking to them in some depth.  My most memorable first conversation was when the African said,* "I can't talk to blacks born here in America.  They all have a chip on their shoulder."

Africans are consistently polite and courteous to a fault.  They have seen hard times and they LOVE America.  They don't buy this Democrat divisiveness crap.*


----------



## AMart

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture, including East Indian are virulently ANTI BLACK.... Pretending that robbery and other economic crimes are somehow Asian hate crimes is utterly laughable.... Every group pretends to be victims.... The only hate crime victims are Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of this would not happen if black men spent less time "thugging" and more time raising their spawn unlike their daddies.
Click to expand...

They don't belong anywhere in Asia. They are not native to those lands. They should be deported.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> This video speaks for itself. Old racist white woman spits at black care giver.
> 
> 
> She has demantia or Alzheimer’s. I'm not sure which one but from what I read that's what she suffers from. But when I go on forums and twitter people are too quick to use that as an excuse.
> 
> Anyone who knows people who suffer from Alzheimer’s know that the women in this video probably doesn't recognize her own children; has no idea who her husband is; no clue where she is, what her name is, what year it is. She probably doesn't remember how to feed herself, or go to the bathroom by herself.
> 
> *But she still can recognize a n*gger.*
> 
> White society has seen to that. No disease strips her of that memory.
> 
> Matter of fact it'll probably be one of the last words she ever says before she finally stops talking at all.


This spook must be suffering from Alzheimers.


----------



## Paul Essien

Batcat
*My father always told to call cops “sir” to be polite and to follow their instruction. He said, “Don’t give them any shit or they will teach you a hard lesson.” I still suspect a black man who is polite and follows instructions will be treated far better than one who cops an attitude. *

This black man followed instructions. Gave no shit. Was polite. Now click on this link and see how that worked out for him.


Batcat
*I have always followed that advice and  it works. Of course I am white and people will point out I have this supposed  thing called “white privilege.” While that is true *

A white man can fight with cops and still not got shot. Unless you think if the video's below were black men the cops would have acted exactly the same.

1. White man refuses to comply with police orders.
2. He resists arrest.
3. He goes to his car and opens the door.
4. He attacks police officer.
5. He chases police officer.
6. He tries to steal police officer’s car.
7.  He's not shot by police.


----------



## Batcat

You can pick videos to prove your point  and I can pick videos to prove mine. That proves nothing.

My father who told me how to behave with cops was stopped by one for a minor speeding infraction. For some reason the cop roughed him up. My father was in his 60s and not in good physical shape. He suffered a  minor back injury and threatened to sue to police department.  All  changes were immediately dropped. If I remember correctly the cop was disciplined or fired. 

With as many cops as there are in our nation and considering the fact the job sucks and you can’t always get the best people it is not surprising that there are incidents where the cops overreact, or bully people. There are good cops and bad cops and one bad cop makes an entire police department look bad. 

I still suggest anyone who is dealing with a police officer act polite and do exactly what the cop suggests. If you have a complaint do what my dad did. He complained after the incident.


----------



## Thoth001

*Coca-Cola(CC 33) is training employees to "try to be less white"*









						Coca-Cola(CC 33)  is training employees to "try to be less white"
					

Imagine if a training had said to “try to be less black”.   What would they call that?   Oh yeah... racist.  source https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRWfS0SmNqw&feature=youtu.be




					worldtruthvideos.org


----------



## Paul Essien

Batcat
*You can pick videos to prove your point  and I can pick videos to prove mine. That proves nothing.*

OK. Let's do it then. Show me video examples of black men doing the same thing as white people in the videos I posted and those black men walking away unharmed

Batcat
*My father who told me how to behave with cops was stopped by one for a minor speeding infraction. For some reason the cop roughed him up. My father was in his 60s and not in good physical shape. He suffered a   minor back injury and threatened to sue to police department.  All   changes were immediately dropped. If I remember correctly the cop was disciplined or fired. *

I don't know your father. I don't know this story.

Batcat
*With as many cops as there are in our nation and considering the fact the job sucks and you can’t always get the best people it is not surprising that there are incidents where the cops overreact, or bully people.*

How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen in the last year ? ZERO.

How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death ? ZERO.

How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.

There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year (and of that 100 most of those deaths are by vehicles)

So tell me where is the danger?

Batcat
*There are good cops and bad cops and one bad cop makes an entire police department look bad. *

If the police are just full of such good cops then why is it that when the good eggs try and challenge the bad cops, the bad cops close ranks and make life hell for the good cops ?






Dont listen to men. Listen to stories of Michael Wood Jr. and Joe Crystal (both white Baltimore cops whose honesty about police brutality got them run out of policing)

But hey ! You're the one whose saying the police is just full of lots of good eggs - Right ?

Systems operate as they are designed to operate, with or without the approval of who turns the gears of the machine. Sure you can push against the gears if you like, but the machinery is stronger than you.

if you were a “good egg” in the NYPD during the days of widespread stop-and-frisk, what would your goodness be worth?

The system of policing in the city at that time was dedicated to the daily harassment of black ppl, almost none of whom had drugs or weapons on them, very few of them were even issued a citation for any wrongdoing.

As such, a police man's job, every day they walked out the door of the precinct was to fk with people. And solely as a way to assert dominance.

Again. Don't listen to me.

This was official policy

When one New York State Senator, himself formerly a member of the NYPD, challenged Commissioner Ray Kelly on the practice, he was told that the racial targeting within stop-and-frisk was intentional, because the goal was to “instill fear in them, every time they leave their home, that they could be stopped by the police.”


----------



## Batcat

Paul Essien said:


> Batcat
> *You can pick videos to prove your point  and I can pick videos to prove mine. That proves nothing.*
> 
> OK. Let's do it then. Show me video examples of black men doing the same thing as white people in the videos I posted and those black men walking away unharmed
> 
> Batcat
> *My father who told me how to behave with cops was stopped by one for a minor speeding infraction. For some reason the cop roughed him up. My father was in his 60s and not in good physical shape. He suffered a   minor back injury and threatened to sue to police department.  All   changes were immediately dropped. If I remember correctly the cop was disciplined or fired. *
> 
> I don't know your father. I don't know this story.
> 
> Batcat
> *With as many cops as there are in our nation and considering the fact the job sucks and you can’t always get the best people it is not surprising that there are incidents where the cops overreact, or bully people.*
> 
> How many cops have been killed by an unarmed citizen in the last year ? ZERO.
> 
> How many times a year does a police officer get beaten to death ? ZERO.
> 
> How many officers in the field are killed each year by violence, 0.5 per state.
> 
> There are over 900,000 sworn law enforcement officers and less than one officer per state meets a violent demise, only 100 officers are killed in the line of duty each year (and of that 100 most of those deaths are by vehicles)
> 
> So tell me where is the danger?
> 
> Batcat
> *There are good cops and bad cops and one bad cop makes an entire police department look bad. *
> 
> If the police are just full of such good cops then why is it that when the good eggs try and challenge the bad cops, the bad cops close ranks and make life hell for the good cops ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont listen to men. Listen to stories of Michael Wood Jr. and Joe Crystal (both white Baltimore cops whose honesty about police brutality got them run out of policing)
> 
> But hey ! You're the one whose saying the police is just full of lots of good eggs - Right ?
> 
> Systems operate as they are designed to operate, with or without the approval of who turns the gears of the machine. Sure you can push against the gears if you like, but the machinery is stronger than you.
> 
> if you were a “good egg” in the NYPD during the days of widespread stop-and-frisk, what would your goodness be worth?
> 
> The system of policing in the city at that time was dedicated to the daily harassment of black ppl, almost none of whom had drugs or weapons on them, very few of them were even issued a citation for any wrongdoing.
> 
> As such, a police man's job, every day they walked out the door of the precinct was to fk with people. And solely as a way to assert dominance.
> 
> Again. Don't listen to me.
> 
> This was official policy
> 
> When one New York State Senator, himself formerly a member of the NYPD, challenged Commissioner Ray Kelly on the practice, he was told that the racial targeting within stop-and-frisk was intentional, because the goal was to “instill fear in them, every time they leave their home, that they could be stopped by the police.”



Cops have been simply sitting in their cars and were shot assassination style. 

One of my grandsons was interested in becoming a cop. I discouraged him. He joined the Navy. At one time being a cop was a great job. Not today. 

We can trade videos all day long and accomplish nothing. I am not going to stay awake all night long playing that game.

 I mentioned my father and you keep saying you don’t know him.  That’s fine but the story I told is the truth. He was white and ran into a bad cop. He knew what to do in the situation and he won. Had he fought the cop or resisted arrest he would like have ended up in a hospital or six feet under. He was not charged and the cop was disciplined.

 Many cops today wear cameras and record encounters. If everything is on a video a cop will find lying difficult. In my opinion cop cameras are a good thing. 

It is a fact that cops are not as cautious or fearful with white people and that is likely because they usually are polite and follow orders. If you are black or Hispanic and you follow my advice things can still go wrong but at least you are not to blame. 

However I remember one retired cop who said he never really had any problems with blacks as they would listen to reason. He said the drunk rednecks were far more hard to deal with as they were unpredictable. This cop used to settle arguments between black people and then be in trouble because he didn’t arrest someone. (I know — you will say you don’t know that cop.)

People are free to follow my suggestions or to “cop“ an attitude when dealing with the police. My point is they will likely have fewer problems if they are respectful, polite and follow instructions. If so fewer cities will be looted and burned and fewer cops will end up injured trying to stop the riots. 

I’m not saying our system is perfect. I am just trying to give some good advice. Take it or leave it, My advice is dirt cheap and if you think it is not worth it I couldn’t care less.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> They call it _"restoration"_


LOL another we was kangz and chit hotep post.


----------



## Nova78

See you left out all blacks killing blacks and whites every day in Chicago and they go unsolved, think we got a pick and choose cherry picker ?


----------



## LuckyDuck

Paul Essien said:


> LuckyDuck
> *When an officer tells you to keep your hands where he/she can see them (not in pockets, under coats, or reaching behind themselves), you MUST comply and wait for further instructions. Most shootings of blacks occur because the person, resisted arrest, presented a weapon, et cetera. *
> 
> Here was a black man doing everything you say black people should do, hands up,  hand not in pockets or under coats. Did it matter ? Nope.
> 
> 
> Just a bad egg - Right ?
> 
> Meanwhile in the world white people.
> 
> 1. White man refuses to comply with police orders.
> 2. He resists arrest.
> 3. He goes to his car and opens the door.
> 4. He attacks police officer.
> 5. He chases police officer.
> 6. He tries to steal police officer’s car.
> 7.  He is never shot by police.
> 
> .


The cop that kicked the compliant suspect should have been suspended pending a hearing and ultimately fired.  As for any jail time....no.  Many people get into fights and don't get jail time.


----------



## Paul Essien

Nova78 said:


> See you left out all blacks killing blacks and whites every day in Chicago and they go unsolved, think we got a pick and choose cherry picker ?


There are no places you can walk in Chicago or go without being on tape. None. It's probably the most heavily surveillanced city in the world.

So tell me about arrests made ? Charged made ? Leads they have ?

I've been to Rogers Park, North Side. Roscoe Village, Northwest Side. Portage Park (Portage Park, Six Corners), Central, Near North, and Near South Side.

And it's nothing to do with no snitch code.

No snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of 9 year Tyshawn Lee ?

*Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. *

Because no one standing for the killing of kids.

There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.

Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can can they afford these guns? The guns they have can’t even be barely legally, not only that, there are hardly any gun shops in Chicago.

Look at the so called shooting at a funeral in Chicago last year were 12 people were shot

*Funerals are considered off limits when it comes to gang violence. *

Cops in Chicago are some of the biggest thugs n that city. How many times have we heard about Black Op sites n straight up criminal behavior of the CPD ?


----------



## Lastamender

Paul Essien said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you left out all blacks killing blacks and whites every day in Chicago and they go unsolved, think we got a pick and choose cherry picker ?
> 
> 
> 
> There are no places you can walk in Chicago or go without being on tape. None. It's probably the most heavily surveillanced city in the world.
> 
> So tell me about arrests made ? Charged made ? Leads they have ?
> 
> I've been to Rogers Park, North Side. Roscoe Village, Northwest Side. Portage Park (Portage Park, Six Corners), Central, Near North, and Near South Side.
> 
> And it's nothing to do with no snitch code.
> 
> No snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of 9 year Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> *Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. *
> 
> Because no one standing for the killing of kids.
> 
> There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can can they afford these guns? The guns they have can’t even be barely legally, not only that, there are hardly any gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Look at the so called shooting at a funeral in Chicago last year were 12 people were shot
> 
> *Funerals are considered off limits when it comes to gang violence. *
> 
> Cops in Chicago are some of the biggest thugs n that city. How many times have we heard about Black Op sites n straight up criminal behavior of the CPD ?
Click to expand...

London is the most surveilled city in the world. Blacks kill more Blacks than police. Thread closed.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you left out all blacks killing blacks and whites every day in Chicago and they go unsolved, think we got a pick and choose cherry picker ?
> 
> 
> 
> There are no places you can walk in Chicago or go without being on tape. None. ....
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> *Awhile back a black couple were pulled over and when the officer approached the driver's side, the male informed the officer (as he was supposed to) that he had a "concealed-weapons" permit.  The officer instructed him to keep his hands where he could see them.  The male, instead of obeying, reached behind himself, whereupon the officer shot him.  No doubt, he was reaching for his back pocket to present his ID and permit (and as 90% of the public is right-handed) he most likely had his pistol on the same side as his ID.  Failure to comply got him killed. *
> 
> Funny how whites here always have these kinds of stories. The blacks at work who could not keep up, the black student who got low grades, the blacks who got killed by police because they didn't do what the officer said. But never do whites do these things. Now we know these stories are embellished or anecdotes at best, but what Essen has shown is whites doing everything you guys say blacks do that justifies their death but not getting shot. So it's just time you guys wuit lying to yourselves and face the truth we are showing you.



Maybe because stories like that are so prevalent.

The cop told the negro to keep his hands where he could see them. Having just informed the cop that he had a concealed weapon, the stupid negro decides to do the exact opposite of what the cop told him to do. The cop, seeing the negro do the exact opposite of what he told the negro to do, and knowing the negro was armed, he reacted, shooting and killing the negro.

Seems like a righteous shoot...


----------



## Paul Essien

LuckyDuck
*The cop that kicked the compliant suspect should have been suspended pending a hearing and ultimately fired.  *

Nothing will happen. Don't forget being able to kill, harm or mistreat blk ppl is part of white culture. How will I have my fun ? We've seen what happens when the odd good cop tries to rat on a bad cop.


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Awhile back a black couple were pulled over and when the officer approached the driver's side, the male informed the officer (as he was supposed to) that he had a "concealed-weapons" permit.  The officer instructed him to keep his hands where he could see them.  The male, instead of obeying, reached behind himself, whereupon the officer shot him.  No doubt, he was reaching for his back pocket to present his ID and permit (and as 90% of the public is right-handed) he most likely had his pistol on the same side as his ID.  Failure to comply got him killed. *
> 
> Funny how whites here always have these kinds of stories. The blacks at work who could not keep up, the black student who got low grades, the blacks who got killed by police because they didn't do what the officer said. But never do whites do these things. Now we know these stories are embellished or anecdotes at best, but what Essen has shown is whites doing everything you guys say blacks do that justifies their death but not getting shot. So it's just time you guys wuit lying to yourselves and face the truth we are showing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because stories like that are so prevalent.
> 
> The cop told the negro to keep his hands where he could see them. Having just informed the cop that he had a concealed weapon, the stupid negro decides to do the exact opposite of what the cop told him to do. The cop, seeing the negro do the exact opposite of what he told the negro to do, and knowing the negro was armed, he reacted, shooting and killing the negro.
> 
> Seems like a righteous shoot...
Click to expand...


You have been shown videos of whites beating officers and nothing happens. Shut your racist ass up.


----------



## Lastamender

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Awhile back a black couple were pulled over and when the officer approached the driver's side, the male informed the officer (as he was supposed to) that he had a "concealed-weapons" permit.  The officer instructed him to keep his hands where he could see them.  The male, instead of obeying, reached behind himself, whereupon the officer shot him.  No doubt, he was reaching for his back pocket to present his ID and permit (and as 90% of the public is right-handed) he most likely had his pistol on the same side as his ID.  Failure to comply got him killed. *
> 
> Funny how whites here always have these kinds of stories. The blacks at work who could not keep up, the black student who got low grades, the blacks who got killed by police because they didn't do what the officer said. But never do whites do these things. Now we know these stories are embellished or anecdotes at best, but what Essen has shown is whites doing everything you guys say blacks do that justifies their death but not getting shot. So it's just time you guys wuit lying to yourselves and face the truth we are showing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because stories like that are so prevalent.
> 
> The cop told the negro to keep his hands where he could see them. Having just informed the cop that he had a concealed weapon, the stupid negro decides to do the exact opposite of what the cop told him to do. The cop, seeing the negro do the exact opposite of what he told the negro to do, and knowing the negro was armed, he reacted, shooting and killing the negro.
> 
> Seems like a righteous shoot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown videos of whites beating officers and nothing happens. Shut your racist ass up.
Click to expand...

You are the racist. Practice what you preach.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Awhile back a black couple were pulled over and when the officer approached the driver's side, the male informed the officer (as he was supposed to) that he had a "concealed-weapons" permit.  The officer instructed him to keep his hands where he could see them.  The male, instead of obeying, reached behind himself, whereupon the officer shot him.  No doubt, he was reaching for his back pocket to present his ID and permit (and as 90% of the public is right-handed) he most likely had his pistol on the same side as his ID.  Failure to comply got him killed. *
> 
> Funny how whites here always have these kinds of stories. The blacks at work who could not keep up, the black student who got low grades, the blacks who got killed by police because they didn't do what the officer said. But never do whites do these things. Now we know these stories are embellished or anecdotes at best, but what Essen has shown is whites doing everything you guys say blacks do that justifies their death but not getting shot. So it's just time you guys wuit lying to yourselves and face the truth we are showing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because stories like that are so prevalent.
> 
> The cop told the negro to keep his hands where he could see them. Having just informed the cop that he had a concealed weapon, the stupid negro decides to do the exact opposite of what the cop told him to do. The cop, seeing the negro do the exact opposite of what he told the negro to do, and knowing the negro was armed, he reacted, shooting and killing the negro.
> 
> Seems like a righteous shoot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown videos of whites beating officers and nothing happens. Shut your racist ass up.
Click to expand...


Sit yo' monkey as down and shut the fuck up, Sambo...


----------



## Paul Essien

Batcat
*One of my grandsons was interested in becoming a cop. I discouraged him. He joined the Navy. At one time being a cop was a great job. Not today.*

OK

Batcat
*We can trade videos all day long and accomplish nothing.*

Really ? Why is that video evidence is probably one the strongest pieces of evidence you can have in court.

Even the police admit that they only shoot black people.


Batcat
*I mentioned my father and you keep saying you don’t know him.  That’s fine but the story I told is the truth. He was white and ran into a bad cop. He knew what to do in the situation and he won. Had he fought the cop or resisted arrest he would like have ended up in a hospital or six feet under. He was not charged and the cop was disciplined.*

It's an anecdotal story.

Batcat
*Many cops today wear cameras and record encounters. If everything is on a video a cop will find lying difficult. In my opinion cop cameras are a good thing.*

And that means what ? Look. The cops have got hip to this and switch if they want kill or harm a black person.

Batcat
*It is a fact that cops are not as cautious or fearful with white people and that is likely because they usually are polite and follow orders. *

Listen to white people tell you about the stuff they have got away with by just being white.





Batcat
*If you are black or Hispanic and you follow my advice things can still go wrong but at least you are not to blame.*

Does not matter.

Michael A. Wood Jr was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.

The Police :

Racially profile.·
Lie.
Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
Use unspoken arrest quota.
Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
Do not care much about the US Constitution.
Are badly trained.
Fear Black males.
He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.

When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people

He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.

Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.

Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .

When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.

After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.

The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

@batcop
*However I remember one retired cop who said he never really had any problems with blacks as they would listen to reason. *

Yeah I wonder why ? Maybe because black people kinda know that getting in the face of law enforcement doesn't turn out to well for us......Hmmm ?

@Batcop
*He said the drunk rednecks were far more hard to deal with as they were unpredictable. This cop used to settle arguments between black people and then be in trouble because he didn’t arrest someone. (I know — you will say you don’t know that cop.)*

Yeah I wonder why ? Maybe it's the mentality of white entitlement, which led them to think they could do what they did without consequence in the first place........Hmmm ?

Look at the coup on the capitol building by whites last month.
















Where to begin ?

We all know that black folks doing this wouldn't have been shot because Black folks would have known they couldn't have done this shit.

And Black folks wouldn't have felt the level of entitlement to just try and overthrow the government like that. There are plenty of times Black folks would have LOVED to overthrow the government and stage a coup for Black lives and freedom and democracy for all. All the way from the beginning of the country.

But only white folk carry that mentality of entitlement that leads you to say, _"Let's just set off the revolution now...surely everything will be fine..."_ Black folks know even peaceful protest is met with violence (100s of videos over the summer show it), let alone this shit.

If a group of Black people had been ADVERTISING a pending coup for a month, the Capitol steps would have been covered w/Capitol cops, DC police, National Guard, DHS, BOP, none of the Black folk would have been shot bc none would have been able to get near the building.

Law enforcement would have responded en masse. And this reveals an important truth about the SYSTEM of law enforcement, rather than just a few bad cops,  the system of law enforcement simply does not see white people as a threat, even when those white people are literally threatening to overthrow the existing political and legal order from which those cops derive their power. Ask yourself

WHY?

I mean, cops are the ultimate example of the system, right? So trying to overthrow that, you would THINK, would be seen by law enforcement as a threat to them. Ah, but it wasn't, at least not the way it would have been with Black folk who were advertising a coup. Why ?

Because law enforcement as an institution does not exist. Law enforcement is musle arm of white supremacy. There to kill and harm black people and protect whites
.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Because law enforcement as an institution does not exist. Law enforcement is musle arm of white supremacy. There to kill and harm black people and protect whites



Your never-ending whining pleases me to no end. Truly, Paul, I can't help smile anytime you belch up your "woe is me" bullshit...


----------



## IM2

Nova78 said:


> See you left out all blacks killing blacks and whites every day in Chicago and they go unsolved, think we got a pick and choose cherry picker ?


And you left out this:





You are the one cherrypicking.


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because law enforcement as an institution does not exist. Law enforcement is musle arm of white supremacy. There to kill and harm black people and protect whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your never-ending whining pleases me to no end. Truly, Paul, I can't help smile anytime you belch up your "woe is me" bullshit...
Click to expand...

Whites elected trump because of "woe is me". Shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2

*Karen Gets SLAPPED Into 2020 by Native American *


Oh but there is more.

*'I was appalled at the behavior she was displaying':Woman harassed at Phoenix gas station speaks out*


Learn what time it is racists. "Karens" husband tries making excuses calling it a mental illness. But then again, white racism is a mental illness-psychosis.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because law enforcement as an institution does not exist. Law enforcement is musle arm of white supremacy. There to kill and harm black people and protect whites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your never-ending whining pleases me to no end. Truly, Paul, I can't help smile anytime you belch up your "woe is me" bullshit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites elected trump because of "woe is me". Shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


A weak effort, admittedly, but it still made me smirk a bit.

Whites voted for Trump because the colored boy ass-fucked this country for eight years...


----------



## BS Filter

Imagine if a white person said this about white people. 








						Merrick Garland defends DOJ nominee Kristen Clarke, who called Blacks superior
					

Attorney General nominee Merrick Garland defended Kristen Clarke, the attorney tapped to lead the Justice Department’s civil rights division, during a heated exchange with Sen. Mike Lee, R-Utah, at his confirmation hearing on Monday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Paul Essien

Amzaing video


_The quick brown dog jumps over the lazy river 




_

And my dog is over here having issues climbing on the couch.






But good luck keeping that one in a back yard 

If these are used as police dogs. they probably ask the handler to give the suspect a head start just to make it more sporting. 

If god were to put Rambo, Prime Mike Tyson, The Terminator, Bruce Lee, Usain Bolt, Batman, Superman and Spiderman in a pot and mix them and output them in dog form ? Out would comes these Belgian Malinos dogs.

There is a reason why Navy seals took 6 of them to kill Bin Laden.

They're super expensive. A trained one is like to 5000 - 9000 cash money. But this breed is not one most people should ever own. They have a ton of energy are smart and NEED to be worked. They’re like huskies or border collies in that respect. That's why a lot of them get abandoned in shelters due to the fact most people don't know what they re fkin getting into


----------



## Paul Essien

What's up with white supremacists teeth ?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> What's up with white supremacists teeth ?



Really? Is that the best you've got, Stymie?

Check out these negroes if you wanna' see some jacked up grilles:


----------



## Paul Essien

Nothing Changes eh Joe ? Younger Joe or the older version. Pick one


----------



## Paul Essien

Next up ? Vaccine shoppers card. Vaccine work permit card. Vaccine ride public trans card and finally ...............Vaccine or go to jail card.

I love how this was dismissed as a tinfoil-hat kookspiratard theory a year ago, but here we are, fast forward to today.

I'm not taking it. I'm fine with being tested to confirm I don't have it, but I'm not taking the.......






I knew this was coming. Precursor to the mark of the beast.


----------



## Paul Essien

A few days ago a white woman (Krisinda Bright) kills her 2 Black daughters by shooting them in the face in Ambridge, Beaver County (Pittsburgh)


----------



## Paul Essien

20 thousand white canadians have died over drug overdosese since 2016. 

This is not me saying this. 

This is their own data. 




And they want to talk about Chicago ?


----------



## Unkotare

Racist scumbag wallowing in snuff porn. Not cool.


----------



## Paul Essien

See what white people are REALLY trying to create with this bullshit propoganda is an Asian Dylan Roof, an Asian Tim McVeigh. That's what they really want. A rogue Asian who just goes out kills shed load of black people. 

These attacks are manufactured like those "knock-out" game attacks from years ago. 

It's simple Asian Americans and Hispanics are fast growing populations in America that are assimilating into whiteness. Look at the history of Jews, Italians, Irish and other non Anglo groups. The best way to get power in the western world is to cozy up to white supremacy by being anti Black.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> The best way to get power in the western world is to cozy up to white supremacy by being anti Black.



I'm not anti-black, I'm anti-negro...


----------



## IM2

Canon Shooter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to get power in the western world is to cozy up to white supremacy by being anti Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anti-black, I'm anti-negro...
Click to expand...

You are anti black.


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm not anti-black, I'm anti-negro...


Snap.

I'm not anti white. I'm anti white supremacist


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anti-black, I'm anti-negro...
> 
> 
> 
> Snap.
> 
> I'm not anti white. I'm anti white supremacist
Click to expand...

What are you going to replace the constitution, system of government, etc of the USA with? More government? LOL.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> See what white people are REALLY trying to create with this bullshit propoganda is an Asian Dylan Roof, an Asian Tim McVeigh. That's what they really want. A rogue Asian who just goes out kills shed load of black people.
> 
> These attacks are manufactured like those "knock-out" game attacks from years ago.
> 
> *It's simple Asian Americans and Hispanics are fast growing populations in America that are assimilating into whiteness.* Look at the history of Jews, Italians, Irish and other non Anglo groups. The best way to get power in the western world is to cozy up to white supremacy by being anti Black.


Duh that is why they move here.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to get power in the western world is to cozy up to white supremacy by being anti Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anti-black, I'm anti-negro...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are anti black.
Click to expand...


Quit flappin' those gums.

Come back when you know what the fuck you're talking about.

If I was anti-black I wouldn't have been a guest last year in the home of a friend I was stationed with back in the 90's.





I don't see Al my black friend. I see him as my friend.

You're intellectually ill-equipped to understand such things and, instead, constantly search for ways to perpetuate the racial divide in this country. If we got rid of fuckers like you, we'd rid ourselves of racism...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> See what white people are REALLY trying to create with this bullshit propoganda is an Asian Dylan Roof, an Asian Tim McVeigh. That's what they really want. A rogue Asian who just goes out kills shed load of black people.
> 
> These attacks are manufactured like those "knock-out" game attacks from years ago.
> 
> It's simple Asian Americans and Hispanics are fast growing populations in America that are assimilating into whiteness. Look at the history of Jews, Italians, Irish and other non Anglo groups. The best way to get power in the western world is to cozy up to white supremacy by being anti Black.



Man, you're fuckin' out there.

Not sure what the purpose of the photos is. Is it to show that negroes get dropped like a ten foot putt when they try to steal shit that isn't theirs?

As for the other two guys who burned someone's house down, I don't see how that fits into your post...


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to get power in the western world is to cozy up to white supremacy by being anti Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anti-black, I'm anti-negro...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are anti black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit flappin' those gums.
> 
> Come back when you know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> If I was anti-black I wouldn't have been a guest last year in the home of a friend I was stationed with back in the 90's.
> 
> View attachment 461862
> 
> I don't see Al my black friend. ee him as my friend.
> 
> You're intellectually ill-equipped to understand such things and, instead, constantly search for ways to perpetuate the racial divide in this country. If we got rid of fuckers like you, we'd rid ourselves of racism...
Click to expand...

Having a black friend means nothing.

All that means is that you happened to get on with this individual black person.

Black people are like anyone else. Some good. Some bad. But white people hold black people to this crazy standard were every one of us has to be perfect. You don't demand that from white people. So don't demand that from black people

A white supremacist Gregory Bush went into that church in Kentucky and killed two black people in 2019. He wanted to kill more but the door was locked. Guess what ? He had a black wife and two black sons



Dylan Roof the white supremacist who went into a black church and killed 11 elderly black. Guess what ? He had black friends


Thomas Jefferson had kids to black women but defended slavery on the basis of black inferiority.
George Zimmerman the man who killed Trayon Martin had blk girlfriend/

Elvis had many black friends. Listen to blk music growing up but he was racist after all he said "_Negroes are only good for buying my records and shining my shoes_"


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Having a black friend means nothing.
> 
> All that means is that you happened to get on with this individual black person.



And, trust me, the same could be said about white people I do and don't get along with.

See, if someone's a decent person, that matters far more than the color of their skin. You, though, can't subscribe to that because you need to be the perpetual victim. Without that, you're nothing. You say that "having a black friend doesn't matter". See, I don't have "black friends" I have friends who happen to be black. They're good, hardworking, decent people who reject this woe-is-me bullshit you and other little colored boys peddle.

My buddy Al is very successful and an exemplary dad. He's the kind of guy who'd give you the shirt off his back or the last dollar in his wallet if you needed it. He's a man's man.

He's a black man.

You're just a negro...


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> .....
> Having a black friend means nothing.
> ....




That works out well for YOU.


----------



## basquebromance

if reporters call someone a “white supremacist,” we need to know if the definition of “white supremacist” includes a person who:

— questions race preferences in hiring and college admissions;

— believes most people are in prison because they committed crimes

— admires Western culture.


----------



## Theledgened

How does a individual being supreme at something affect your black ass?


----------



## Paul Essien

Dont ever fall for the _"poor white people are in the same boat as Black people"_ lie. No matter how meager a white person's resources are. The system of white supremacy will spend BILLIONS of dollars to protect ONE white person who harms a Black person.







As Lyndon Johnson said


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## basquebromance

The Chinese have genocided 1 million people and your biggest concern is Dr Seuss The White Supremacist? WHAT?


----------



## Paul Essien

Was this just a slip of tongue ?


Not a chance. 

There is no bigger killers than the white supremacists. Because let's be clear. He's not talking about white kids in Spain, Germany and Sweden here.


.


----------



## Paul Essien

And I wonder who is "accidentally" getting these wrong dosages ? White people in beverly hills ? White people generally ?

Happen. Not. Gonna


----------



## Paul Essien

A white manager of the Laguna Beach resort  in Cali tells blk family they have to eat outside even though there is white families eating inside.


I guess they forgot to take off their skin before entering. I mean look it is Laguna Beach in Orange County. So black people should know how white people get down round there.

Their restraint is admirable.  You see white people hate (I repeat) *HATE *to see black people to see who are not famous around nice sh*t.

But I've always known that this an unspoken rule: no black people or keep them out of sight. 

A LOT of high end restaurants are like this; including ares of NYC.                    

Watch this snow roach whip up some bs story to justify his vile behavior, and I bet it's going to include their tired trope ,such as .... his cousins brother's aunties mother's granddaughter is black


----------



## Thoth001




----------



## Paul Essien

*30 years ago today Rodney King was beaten by white supremacist cops.*














_How time flies._

White society got on code to protect the cops.  The cops got promoted and further helped along the toxic work environment that is the LAPD. This drove Navy vet Chris Dorner, who joined the department years after the King,  to go full blown Killmonger on his former employees and supervisors  

This caused the LA Rebellion that ultimately cost the lives of several other white people, and it cost the city of Los Angeles 1 billion dollars.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> *30 years ago today Rodney King was beaten by white supremacist cops.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _How time flies._
> 
> White society got on code to protect the cops.  The cops got promoted and further helped along the toxic work environment that is the LAPD. This drove Navy vet Chris Dorner, who joined the department years after the King,  to go full blown Killmonger on his former employees and supervisors
> 
> This caused the LA Rebellion that ultimately cost the lives of several other white people, and it cost the city of Los Angeles 1 billion dollars.


The cops probably read Dr Seuss books when they were kids.


----------



## ChemEngineer

White Lives Don't Matter
					






					WhiteLivesDontMatter.blogspot.com


----------



## JoeMoma

ChemEngineer said:


> White Lives Don't Matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhiteLivesDontMatter.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464879View attachment 464883


Damn that systemic racism!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Don't you forget it either.  Best not to fall asleep.


----------



## Paul Essien

Very funny but very true.


----------



## Paul Essien

White people riot in Boulder Colorado last night, but law enforcement & the media is playing it off as a rowdy frat party. People were vandalizing cars, property, and assaulting police. And I don’t think one person was arrested. But we know why


----------



## ChemEngineer

Black privilege:
1.  Being accepted into colleges with much lower Grade Point Averages and SAT scores,
2.  Being promoted on the basis of their skin color, otherwise they will sue for discrimination, particularly in government agencies,
3. Incessantly whining and sniveling about everything and if you object, you racist!
4.  The welfare system, promised to them by Democrats to keep them on the plantation.
These are well documented by black economists Walter Williams and Thomas Sowell.
But facts to Democrats are like Kryptonite to Superman, as black author Larry Elder says.

Here is a video of a nice black man entering his home and ambushing two  police officers who fortunately kill him.  He starts shooting at 8:14.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## MarathonMike

Seems like you are trying super hard to keep proving to yourself that White Supremacy is real. The truth is not hard, it's simple.


----------



## Paul Essien

ChemEngineer
*1.  Being accepted into colleges with much lower Grade Point Averages and SAT scores,*

OK. Name them. Name the colleges or universities that are letting in these tons of undeserving dumb blk ppl  ?

_I'll wait_

ChemEngineer
*2.  Being promoted on the basis of their skin color, otherwise they will sue for discrimination, particularly in government agencies,*

OK. Name them. Name all these fortune 500 companies that black people are running ? Name all these companies that are just rolling out the red carpet for black people and promoting them ? Name all these companies were white guys are standing down and promoting black people ?

_I'll wait_

ChemEngineer
*3. Incessantly whining and sniveling about everything and if you object, you racist!*

It isn’t blacks who parade like victims and crying - It’s white people. They're always talking about how they are whining about taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it. Whites loves victimhood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count.

ChemEngineer
*4.  The welfare system, promised to them by Democrats to keep them on the plantation.*
_*These are well documented by black economists Walter Williams and Thomas Sowell.*_
*But facts to Democrats are like Kryptonite to Superman, as black author Larry Elder says.*

What?

ChemEngineer
*Here is a video of a nice black man entering his home and ambushing two  police officers who fortunately kill him.  He starts shooting at 8:14.

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

*
And what does have to do with me ? Or any other black person ?


----------



## MarathonMike

A helpful article for Paul to grasp what is really happening in the inner cities.

* Hint: It isn't truckloads of White Supremacists doing drive-bys in the hood.*









						Media Silence on Black on Black Violence | City Journal
					

The problem in the American inner city is not racism but drive-by shootings of blacks by other blacks.




					www.city-journal.org


----------



## Paul Essien

MarathonMike said:


> A helpful article for Paul to grasp what is really happening in the inner cities.
> 
> * Hint: It isn't truckloads of White Supremacists doing drive-bys in the hood.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Silence on Black on Black Violence | City Journal
> 
> 
> The problem in the American inner city is not racism but drive-by shootings of blacks by other blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.city-journal.org


OK. Well let's look at that link and the main bits

*On October 23, a three-year-old boy was shot twice in Southwest Philadelphia.*

No arrests. No leads

*In Baltimore, a 12-year-old boy was shot on October 21; the man standing next to him was killed. That same afternoon, a 16-year-old boy was killed and the 12-year-old boy with him was shot. The 16-year-old was the fifth teenager killed in Baltimore over the previous two weeks.*

No arrests. No leads

_*On October 13, a 35-year-old probation officer who was eight months pregnant was fatally shot in the back outside of her home on the Far South Side of Chicago.*_

No arrests. No leads

*On October 10, a 16-year-old boy turned Lake Shore Drive in Chicago into a “shooting gallery,” according to the police, shooting out the eye of a 19-year-old girl in a nearby car.*

No arrests. No leads

*On October 8, a 51-year-old bus driver in Baltimore reprimanded a couple for getting on his bus without paying. The female grabbed the driver’s backpack and ran off. The bus driver gave chase; the male opened fire and continued pumping bullets into the driver as he lay on the ground, killing him.*

No arrests. No leads

*In Sacramento, a nine-year-old girl was killed on October 3 during a family gathering in a park. Her six-year-old cousin and aunt were also shot. Two hours later, a 17-year-old crashed into a pole after being fatally shot. Shortly thereafter, a 17-year-old girl was shot.*

No arrests. No leads

*On October 2, a 14-year-old girl was shot from a passing car in the West Englewood section of Chicago while standing on a sidewalk. The 35-year-old man standing next to her was killed.*

No arrests. No leads

*On September 26, a 15-year-old boy was fatally shot in the head on the Far West Side of Chicago.*

No arrests. No leads

*A three-year-old boy in Orlando was fatally shot in the head while playing in his living room on September 22, when a passing car sprayed bullets at the front door and windows of the home. The day before, a 14-year-old boy in the same neighborhood was killed with a shot to his head while he was sitting on his front porch. A fifteen-year-old next to him was critically wounded.*

No arrests. No leads

*On September 21, a one-year-old boy in Kansas City, Mo., was killed when someone walked up to the car in which he was riding and riddled it with bullets. The victim, Tyron Patton, was among the 13 children who had been killed in shootings through late September in Kansas City.*

No arrests. No leads

*Five people were shot on September 19 when two cars sped down a street on the South Side of Chicago, spraying bullets across a sidewalk, onto a porch, and inside a home. That same day, a gunman opened fire on a group of men in West Englewood before escaping down an alley. Four people were hit.*

No arrests. No leads

*A 15-year-old girl was shot to death in St. Louis on September 15.*

No arrests. No leads

*A man on house arrest for a gun case opened fire on September 12 at a family he had just met on the West Side of Chicago. He killed two people and wounded another three.*

No arrests. No leads

*On September 11, a 14-year-old boy was killed in a drive-by shooting in Northeast Baltimore, part of a burst of violence that killed 12 people and wounded another 45 over six days.*

No arrests. No leads.

*On September 10, a female mail carrier on the Far South Side of Chicago was fatally shot in the head, abdomen, legs, and buttocks by occupants of a car speeding down the street.*

No arrests. No leads

*On September 9, an 11-year-old girl in Bethlehem, Pa., was shot in the face answering a knock on the back door of her home.*

No arrests. No leads

*A six-year-old boy was shot on September 7 at the annual J’ouvert party that opens the West Indian Day Parade in Brooklyn (both the party and parade had been officially cancelled, to no avail.) Five other people were shot that night in what is a longstanding West Indian Day Parade tradition of deadly weapons violence.*

No arrests. No leads

*Also on September 7, a young girl and three adults in a car were seriously wounded in a drive-by shooting on the South Side of Chicago.*

No arrests. No leads

*A seven-year-old girl was killed on August 29 while at a family birthday party in South Bend, Indiana; the assailants shot from a passing car.*

No arrests. No leads

*On August 31, an 11-year-old girl was shot in the hip in Wilmington, Delaware, while playing outside in the morning.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 22: A 25-year-old woman was killed with a bullet to her head in the Bronx. Twelve hours later, a 33-year-old man playing basketball in Queens was shot in the head. Four days before, an 18-year-old was killed and a 33-year-old man was shot in the spine in a Brooklyn gang shooting.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 19: A nine-year-old boy was shot in the lower back on the West side of Chicago when gunmen got out of a car and started shooting at a group of men on a sidewalk. The boy’s mother was also hit in the back.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 18: A four-year-old girl in Asbury Park, New Jersey, was shot outside an apartment complex.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 17: A nine-year-old was shot in the head in a car on the South Side of Chicago.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 16: A 46-year-old man at a vigil in Brooklyn for a man killed two days before was fatally shot twice in the head. A day earlier, a man in Canarsie, Brooklyn, was shot in the face, one of three shootings in 15 minutes. The day before, four people were killed, including an off-duty corrections officer at a party in Queens, and another 11 people wounded, bringing that week’s shooting toll in New York City to 14 fatalities and 48 wounded.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 12: A 14-year-old boy opened the door of his mother’s apartment in St Louis in response to a knock and was fatally shot in the head.*

No arrests. No leads

*On the morning of August 11, an 11-year-old girl was shot in the head in an SUV in Madison, Wisconsin; two days later, her family took her off of life support.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 11: A 12-year-old boy and a 15-year-old boy were hit in two separate afternoon shootings in Philadelphia.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 9: Over 100 shots were fired into a block party in Southeast Washington, D.C., killing a 17-year-old boy and injuring another 21 people.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 5: A six-year-old girl in West Philadelphia was shot while playing outside her home.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 1: A seven-year-old boy was shot in the head while sitting on his family’s front porch in West Philadelphia. A shootout had broken out when a man drove onto the street and unloaded his weapon at a group of people standing outside. The boy died two days later.*

No arrests. No leads

*August 1: A nine-year-old was fatally gunned down on the near North Side of Chicago while playing with friends. The gunman had fired into a parking lot at a group of males standing nearby. As of August 1, the number of shooting victims ten or younger in Chicago was three times that of 2019, according to the Chicago Tribune.*

No arrests. No leads

*July 31: A 17-year-old in Chicago was killed on a sidewalk in a case of friendly fire. His companion had started shooting at a passing car whose occupants were flashing gang signs.*

No arrests. No leads

*July 22: One-year-old Ace Lucas was killed in his bed in Canton, Ohio; his twin brother sleeping next to him was wounded.*

No arrests. No leads

*July 14: Nine-year-old Devonte Bryant was killed with a shot to his head in New Orleans; a 13-year-old boy and a 15-year-old girl were hit in the same shooting.*

No arrests. No leads

*July 12: A one-year-old boy in a stroller was killed by a shot to the stomach at a cookout in Bedford Stuyvesant, Brooklyn; three men were also hit. That same night, a 12-year-old boy was shot in Brooklyn’s Crown Heights section and a 15-year-old boy was shot in Harlem.*

No arrests. No leads

*July 8: A 12-year-old boy was killed inside his home in a drive-by shooting in Wadesboro, North Carolina.*

No arrests. No leads

*July 5: A six-year-old boy was fatally shot in a drug hot spot home in Northeast Philadelphia.*

No arrests. No leads

*July 2: An 11- and a 12-year old girl were killed in a drive by shooting at a birthday party in Delano, California.*

No arrests. No leads

*June 30: A three-year-old girl was shot while playing in the front yard of her Englewood, Chicago, home.*

No arrests. No leads

*June 29: Four-year-old LeGend Taliferro was killed while sleeping in his father’s apartment in Kansas City.*

No arrests. No leads

*June 27: In the Englewood section of Chicago, one-year-old Sincere Gaston was killed in his mother’s car as it was returning from a laundromat.*

No arrests. No leads

*A three-year-old girl was shot on June 22 playing outside her home in Chicago Lawn.*

No arrests. No leads

*On June 20 in Chicago, three-year-old Mekhi James was killed in his father’s car. A 13-year-old, a 16-year-old, and a 17-year-old were also fatally shot that day.*

No arrests. No leads

*On June 19, a 23-year-old woman who was eight months pregnant was killed in her car in Southwest Baltimore. Her three-year-old daughter was also killed. Both were left in the car for 14 hours.*

No arrests. No leads

A quick assement here. You seem very obsessed with the death of young black people. That's white supremacist thing.

That's why Dylan Roof wasn't really honoured by white suprmacists because he killed old black church people. White suprmacists love the death of young black people. That's why many whites supported Zimmerman heavy when he killed Trayon and why they supported the killing of Tamir Rice

But that's just common theme I notice in your postings but in every case there was never no arrests or leads. Not one. 

The white man can locate a 99 year old Nazi, 70 years after their crimes but still put them on trial. The white man can locate of a star millions of light years away but the white man can't locate any of these murders in chicago even though it's one of the most heavily surveillanced cities in the world.

_Yeah right_

There are no places you can walk in Chicago or go without being on tape. None. I've been to Rogers Park, North Side. Roscoe Village, Northwest Side. Portage Park (Portage Park, Six Corners), Central, Near North, and Near South Side.

But you must believe these supposed black killers are criminal masterminds who can avoid detection ?

Questions ?

_"But .erm.....erm .....it's no snitch code......snitches get stitches............ that's what you blks say ...right ? "_

No snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of 9 year Tyshawn Lee ?

*Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. *

Because no one standing for the killing of kids.

There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.

Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can can they afford these guns? The guns they have can’t even be barely legally, not only that, there are hardly any gun shops in Chicago.

Look at the so called shooting at a funeral in Chicago last year were 12 people were shot

*Funerals are considered off limits when it comes to gang violence. *

Cops in Chicago are some of the biggest thugs n that city. How many times have we heard about Black Op sites n straight up criminal behavior of the CPD ?


----------



## MarathonMike

Congrats on making number one in reaction score Paul! All that White hatred is paying off.


----------



## ChemEngineer

MarathonMike said:


> A helpful article for Paul to grasp what is really happening in the inner cities.
> 
> * Hint: It isn't truckloads of White Supremacists doing drive-bys in the hood.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Silence on Black on Black Violence | City Journal
> 
> 
> The problem in the American inner city is not racism but drive-by shootings of blacks by other blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.city-journal.org











						White Lives Don't Matter
					






					WhiteLivesDontMatter.blogspot.com


----------



## Paul Essien

MarathonMike said:


> Congrats on making number one in reaction score Paul! All that White hatred is paying off.


I don't hate white people

I'm just exposing your lies.

Chicago police is corrupt and full of white supremacists. They evened resorted putting bait trucks full of nikes in chicagos black areas to entrap black ppl

**
But that's good policing. Right ? Chicago police are known to do this. They are known to confiscate & hide surveillance tapes...

Chicagoans, former & current, also know about mercenaries killing under the guise of "gang violence". Plenty proof of white men dressed in Black face masks committing murders too. 500+ killed on avg for decades. That's why blk people need to stop participating in those gun buyback programs for a $100 gift card and a pat on the head. All white supremacists do is recycle those weapons back into the streets.

They expect us to believe that Black people are professional assassins who can murder without being caught? If that were true, Black people would not be the victims.


----------



## Paul Essien

ChemEngineer said:


> White Lives Don't Matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhiteLivesDontMatter.blogspot.com


A _"White lives don't matter"_ link with only one entry ?

Kinda refutes your point. Dont you think ?


----------



## MisterBeale

Pool, and specifically, eight-ball, is a subconscious projection and symbol of "white supremacy". . . . 


. . . oh, and the Earth is flat too. . .


----------



## Paul Essien

A white male?

Shooting spree?!

You don't say.

RIP to the victims but let's be clear. The Asian community banded together and protested nationally so Chinese American NYPD officer Peter Liang would not get jail time for shooting an unarmed black man (Akai Gurley) in a project stairwell in 2016 and he didn't serve any jail time for the murder.

















They felt that because white officers don't serve jail time for shooting unarmed black people neither should Peter. 

These are same people on Reddit during the George Floyd protests bragging about being "Rooftop Koreans" with White supremacists.






Now in the wake of this Asians are all over insta talking about the black and Asian coming together.






This idea that we're suppose to just jump up and get in formation because they've now finally come to a place of understanding is backwards thinking. This really just shows how weak and docile people think we as black people are. Shit on us for many years and then turn around asking for friendship after all the shit.

Trust me they will ignore this white shooting and show some mentally ill black homeless teen knocking over an old Asian man's grocery bag and shout hate crime!

I remember that Korean male who shot up Virginia Tech college campus in 2007. The Asian community did a press conference apologizing on the shooter's behalf. They were apologizing to white people since the victims were overwhelmingly white.

Do you see white people doing press conferences apologizing for random white men shooting up people?

Happen. Not. Gonna

Would those Asian folks have apologized if the shooter shot up Black people ?

Happen. Not. Gonna.

Look at him (Robert Long - 21)






He looks like his entire ancestral line is inbred to the max.

Irony is he was driving a Hyundai while committing a hate crime against Asian people?

White dudes truly are and always have been the top terrorists, public enemy # fucking 1, of this country and the fact that it has been pussyfooted around for all these decades is the reason that their foolery continues to fester.

Bu Bu Bu, But, The Blacks

Last time I checked, Black people didn’t give a enough of a shit to randomly shoot Asians

Let's see the likes of Rocko Foreigner Looking In. Quasar44 Deplorable Yankee spin this

Because, welp, bitches, while you were busy scapegoating the black community for the uptick in anti-Asian incidents, your own people came through to prove your lying, bigoted asses wrong. And whitey provided plenty of ugly receipts in the form of spent bullets, and several dead bodies of Asian people.


----------



## Paul Essien

Let me introduce Brendt Christensen






Most of you don't know who he is. Well he did this





In 2017 this white man raped her, beat her, cut off her head and mutilated her body.

Fast forward to 2019. Arhur Martonvich kills three Asian man in New York subway by beating them to death with a hammer.





He try to sell some B.S about doing it to defend Asian women from Asian men. Yeah right.

Last year a white man John Wiseman called the police and told them that his Asian wife was on the floor unresponsive. He left out the part about shooting her three times, two of them in the back





Jeffery Morris (Who has previous convictions) burns Susie Zhao alive





Scott Smith last years shoot and kills his wife Kanaquan Smith. He filed for divorce a few weeks before he killed her. He claimed self defence and guess what ? They bought it. Prosecutors dropped all charges against him saying there wasn't enough evidence.





I don't forget the killers of Vincent Chin in the 80's who was killed by two white men who got no jail time

I don't forget Lyuen Phan Ngyuen who beaten to death by 7 white men in the 90's who shouted "white power" to her

I don't forget Micheal Cho in 2007 was unarmed when shot and killed by a white policeman who of course was not punished

I don't forget Thang Nyguen shot to death in 2016 by two white men who of course never spent one night in Shawshank.

But we are the problem ?

Black people have done a lot for Asians. Let's look at history.

When the white supremacists were over there in 1800's killing the people in the Phillipines, almost committing genocide. A black man named David Fagan and other blk men defected because he didn't wanna see the filippinos get slaughtered. So he and a few other blk men started a guerilla war against the USA army





He went over there training the Asians so they wouldn't be sitting ducks for the white supremacists.

In the 1960's; Asians are over here because of us fighting for the 1965 immigration act. It was the black panthers speaking out against the Vietnam war






*Black people have put there money, careers and families on the line for Asians. *

Muhammad Ali gave up his best boxing years for Asians. He was out the sport for 3 years because he didn't want to got to Vietnam and harm Asian people





It was black people who watched them Kung Fu movies of the 70's and made Bruce Lee an icon.

We are the economic base for Asians.  White people ain't going to the Sally's Beauty supply. When Asians came to the USA white people were fkin with them. They weren't setting up shop in white neigbourhoods. They were coming to blk neigbourhoods.

We spent money with them, propped them up them but that was not returned because Asians have a policy of not spending a dime with black businesses. And we better not go to their countries coz the anti blk racism is so deep there.

So people better shut the fk up about how black people are mistreating the Asian community

Let's talk facts

For weeks we have had the white media trying to manufacture a phoney outrage about how blk ppl attacking Asians, now of course this is B.S but people are gullible and were blk ppl are concerned most people are prepared to believe whatever perverted lie is said about us because it's fun to have something to be afraid of *ESPECIALLY* when you know the thing that your pretending to be so afraid of isn't really a threat to you to begin with.

As Malcolm X said






[

They focused on the same 3 or 4 incidents _(and only one of them was fatal by the way)_ and they put this on a non stop loop over and over again

And guess what ?

That was going so well .....until this






The white media's goal is to try to invalidate blk people's claim of racism. That's what this about.

So the white media has to step forward with this counter narrative. One that makes black people the bad guys and they can't be subtle about it.


----------



## IM2

Incredible post Brother Essen. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## IM2

It looks like Essen put these white racists in checkmate with that last post.


----------



## Paul Essien

President of Tanzania (John Magufuli) pushed back against Western powers pushing vaccines in his country. 

Guess what ?

He suddenly dies of "heart failure."





Now the Western media is trying to imply that he died of Covid. 

We know the truth





Not like they haven't done this b4.


----------



## Paul Essien

Asian women tells the truth about so called Asian Attacks









						Truth Or Nah? Asian Girl Exposing Facts On An Alleged Race War Against Black Community!
					

Posted by Thrillz



					worldstar.com


----------



## Unkotare

Poor Me Paulie cannot tolerate competition at his pity-party. Without the belief that he is the unquestioned champion of victimhood, he would have no identity at all.


----------



## IM2

May the lord bless our Asian sister.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Poor Me Paulie cannot tolerate competition at his pity-party. Without the belief that he is the unquestioned champion of victimhood, he would have no identity at all.


Says the person who starts a thread pointing out how Asians are victims of violence with his "_More Tales Of Violence Against Asian Americans_" post

You can't even come up with an original title. White folks always have to be stealing black mens's sh*t


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> .... White folks always have to be stealing black mens's sh*t



There it is. Poor Me Paulie feeling threatened .  Without "most victim," he has no identity at all. He would cease to exist.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Why is everyone so mean to colored people?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> White folks always have to be stealing black mens's sh*t



Expressing with perfect clarity that Poor Me Paulie considers his victimhood a treasure that he couldn't stand to have 'taken' from him. 

That's not how a man engages with the world.


----------



## Unkotare

WelfareQueen said:


> Why is everyone so mean to colored people?



Who are these 'colorless people' that no one has EVER seen?


----------



## Lastamender

Unkotare said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so mean to colored people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these 'colorless people' that no one has EVER seen?
Click to expand...

Not sure, but I know they voted for Biden.


----------



## ChemEngineer

WelfareQueen said:


> Why is everyone so mean to colored people?
> 
> Where can I obtain this short video to add to Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome


----------



## IM2

Lastamender said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so mean to colored people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these 'colorless people' that no one has EVER seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure, but I know they voted for Biden.
Click to expand...

No you don't.


----------



## WelfareQueen

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so mean to colored people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these 'colorless people' that no one has EVER seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure, but I know they voted for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't.
Click to expand...


Of course all the colored folks voted for Biden.  Remember, Biden said "you ain't black" if you didn't vote for him.  .  

So unless you're a fake black person (don't you love it when a senile old man defines whether you are authentically black) you voted for Massah Joe.  You gotta admit Biden and the Dims sure know how to crack.the whip.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Expressing with perfect clarity that Poor Me Paulie considers his victimhood a treasure that he couldn't stand to have 'taken' from him.
> 
> That's not how a man engages with the world.


But of course when you think Asians are victims, anywhere in the world, you start threads about it and are all over it


















And then everyone once in a while, you the Asian white supremacist comes out





Sometimes you have to de-code what people are really saying and thinking bcoz what you reallly mean here is _"Why aren't they using all this fancy military sh*t to harm these wild niggas protesting ?"_

Because let's be clear all that fancy sh*t was not created for white people

And finally.






The bedrock of all white supremacist talking points ? *CHICAGO*


----------



## ChemEngineer

Every white should *identify* as  black and then get their special privileges such as:

1.  Being able to throw a fit over anything or nothing and call it "racism",
2.  Having lower standards everywhere,
3.   Being promoted ahead of everyone else,
4.  Carrying a chip on your shoulder, constantly.

On second  thought, these things would make someone very miserable and angry.
I don't want any part of that. Look at Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson.


----------



## JoeMoma

ChemEngineer said:


> Look at Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson.


And IM2 and Paul E.


----------



## Unkotare

Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.


When started a threads like this






Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_

Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> When started a threads like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_
> 
> Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.
Click to expand...


I'm NOT "an Asian person." I care about human beings. YOU care about colors.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> When started a threads like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_
> 
> Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT "an Asian person." I care about human beings. YOU care about colors.
Click to expand...

Yes you are Asian. Stop bullsh*tting


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> When started a threads like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_
> 
> Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT "an Asian person." I care about human beings. YOU care about colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are Asian. ...
Click to expand...


No, I'm really not. My people are originally from Ireland, and came to the US three generations ago. I care about human beings.


----------



## Unkotare

Do you?


----------



## WelfareQueen

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> When started a threads like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_
> 
> Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT "an Asian person." I care about human beings. YOU care about colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are Asian. Stop bullsh*tting
Click to expand...


I am Irish as well.  I could tell you our history,  You have no fucking idea how bad it was.  But I am certain you do not care,  You are obsessed with your own personal feelings of victim hood.  Enjoy,


----------



## IM2

WelfareQueen said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> When started a threads like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_
> 
> Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT "an Asian person." I care about human beings. YOU care about colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are Asian. Stop bullsh*tting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Irish as well.  I could tell you our history,  You have no fucking idea how bad it was.  But I am certain you do not care,  You are obsessed with your own personal feelings of victim hood.  Enjoy,
Click to expand...


Yes we do know. We know very well. Irish are white and they made sure we knew it.

_“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery. 

An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded." 

Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement. 

And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_

*Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*​
Liam Hogan, _All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)_, 
Liam Hogan, _Irish slaves’: the convenient myth_, ‘Irish slaves’: the convenient myth

Eoin O'Carroll, _No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas_, Christian Science Monitor, March 16, 2018, No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas

Art McDonald, Ph.D., _How the Irish Became White, _


			How the Irish Became White
		


Sarah Kendzior, _How do you become “white” in America?_ How do you become “white” in America?


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> And IM2 and Paul E.
Click to expand...

I am not as great as those two but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## IM2

ChemEngineer said:


> Every white should *identify* as  black and then get their special privileges such as:
> 
> 1.  Being able to throw a fit over anything or nothing and call it "racism",
> 2.  Having lower standards everywhere,
> 3.   Being promoted ahead of everyone else,
> 4.  Carrying a chip on your shoulder, constantly.
> 
> On second  thought, these things would make someone very miserable and angry.
> I don't want any part of that. Look at Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson.



That's not how it works son. Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## IM2

WelfareQueen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone so mean to colored people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these 'colorless people' that no one has EVER seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure, but I know they voted for Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course all the colored folks voted for Biden.  Remember, Biden said "you ain't black" if you didn't vote for him.  .
> 
> So unless you're a fake black person (don't you love it when a senile old man defines whether you are authentically black) you voted for Massah Joe.  You gotta admit Biden and the Dims sure know how to crack.the whip.
Click to expand...

Well since Biden said if you have a problem distinguishing between him and trump you ain't blacks, (and he was right) and not what you said, then you can just STFU. All this slave, massah and whip talk coming from your low rent white republican ass only keeps me voting democrat.


----------



## Paul Essien

WelfareQueen said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> When started a threads like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_
> 
> Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT "an Asian person." I care about human beings. YOU care about colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are Asian. Stop bullsh*tting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Irish as well.  I could tell you our history,  You have no fucking idea how bad it was.  But I am certain you do not care,  You are obsessed with your own personal feelings of victim hood.  Enjoy,
Click to expand...

No. I do know how the Irish were treated and you're 100% correct, the Irish had been sh*t by the English, _(virtual enslavement and state terror) for a long time_

But that's how white supremacy works. White people drop their differences and personal beefs to come together to sh*t on blk ppl.

Because when the majority of the Irish came to America _(the mid to late 1800s)_, they had no experience with blacks.

But did the Irish fight other white anglos when they came here ? Did they wholesale join the fight against slavery ?

No.

After a very short time in the states, they were were rioting against blacks _(as with the New York draft riots during the Civil War)_, joining the Klan, joining in the barring of blacks from labor unions, and seeking to “become white” by assimilating to the white WASP system that was firmly in place.

The Irish got to where they are – _because_ of racism.

They did not suffer from hundreds of years of slavery – because they were White.
They could vote by the 1860s, not the 1960s – because they were White.
They easily qualified for the Homestead Act, the G.I. Bill and FHA loans – because they were White. They could live in nice neighbourhoods and go to nice schools – because they were White.

White. White. White.

Don't talk shit.

Now Irish descendants like Bill O'Reily on Fox News talk sh*t about blk ppl all day






Result ?

To be Irish American is to be a member of one of the largest white ethnic groups in the USA nation and one of the most accepted and celebrated at that.

America comes to a standstill every March 17th to celebrate St Patricks day.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> No, I'm really not. My people are originally from Ireland, and came to the US three generations ago. I care about human beings.


OK. The same way you created a number of threads pointing out how Asians are discriminated against.

Show me a similar number threads that you have created where you pointed how black people are discrminated against.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm really not. My people are originally from Ireland, and came to the US three generations ago. I care about human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The same way you created a number of threads pointing out how Asians are discriminated against.
> 
> Show me a similar number threads that you have created where you pointed how black people are discrminated against.
Click to expand...

I created threads about current events. No one is under any obligation to start a given number of threads on topics of YOUR choosing just to satisfy YOU, asshole. If that triggers your victimhood response, that’s just too fucking bad. I have called out more racists here (of all colors) than you ever will, so you can shove your demand for thread quotas right up your ass.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> I created threads about current events. No one is under any obligation to start a given number of threads on topics of YOUR choosing just to satisfy YOU, asshole.


Well dude. You said it - Not me.  You are the one who tells me you care so much about black people, because black people are human beings. Right ? Show me threads where you have pointed systematic racism towards blk ppl ?

_I'll wait _

And now your all _"I'm no under obliga.......blah blah blah"_

You're of Irish descent. Right ?






*POTATO !!!*



Unkotare said:


> If that triggers your victimhood response, that’s just too fucking bad. I have called out more racists here (of all colors) than you ever will, so you can shove your demand for thread quotas right up your ass.


I've met white supremacist like you all my life. Nothing new.


----------



## Unkotare

I told you I care about people. Apparently YOU can’t use the word without putting a color in front of it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



Your memes make a good point and I agree there has been a lot of racism and white supremacy.

THAT SAID......

You are on a dangerous path to group ALL whites in with the White Supremacists.
More whites were disgusted by it than participated in it.
If not, you'd have irons around your neck today and be picking cotton.

Your (and IM2's) "One Supremacists Label fits all whites" make YOU as much a race baiter and Race Supremacists as the whites you so hate.

Consider that.  You are EXACTLY the same as they were.
And I can safely bet, if you had the chance to do to ALL whites what SOME whites did, you would not hesitate and you would be brutal.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...white supremacist like you ...



That is a filthy, offensive lie.


----------



## WelfareQueen

IM2 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> When started a threads like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_
> 
> Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT "an Asian person." I care about human beings. YOU care about colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are Asian. Stop bullsh*tting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Irish as well.  I could tell you our history,  You have no fucking idea how bad it was.  But I am certain you do not care,  You are obsessed with your own personal feelings of victim hood.  Enjoy,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do know. We know very well. Irish are white and they made sure we knew it.
> 
> _“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_
> 
> *Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*​
> Liam Hogan, _All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)_,
> Liam Hogan, _Irish slaves’: the convenient myth_, ‘Irish slaves’: the convenient myth
> 
> Eoin O'Carroll, _No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas_, Christian Science Monitor, March 16, 2018, No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas
> 
> Art McDonald, Ph.D., _How the Irish Became White, _
> 
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Kendzior, _How do you become “white” in America?_ How do you become “white” in America?
Click to expand...


I was referring to to history of Irish people in Ireland idiot.  What happened in America was nothing in comparison.


----------



## Paul Essien

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Your memes make a good point and I agree there has been a lot of racism and white supremacy.


Right.



BasicHumanUnit said:


> THAT SAID......


Here we go



BasicHumanUnit said:


> You are on a dangerous path to group ALL whites in with the White Supremacists.


Dangerous ? Tell me what can white supremacists do to blk ppl, that they have not done already ?



BasicHumanUnit said:


> More whites were disgusted by it than participated in it.


By "it" ? You talk like it's past tense. Racism is here now.  Lynching has been refined and upgraded to state sanctioned executions by race soldiers working in law enforcement.

But even in the past whites loved racism





Hundreds to thousands of whites in the south during the 20th century watched in amusement as blk men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive. Some of them guilty of the _"sick horrible crime"_ of stealing  a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family.

Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times but not recorded by the law or history books, which by the way were written by the very white men who hung those men and children.

So miss with this _"white in the past disgusted by it"_



BasicHumanUnit said:


> If not, you'd have irons around your neck today and be picking cotton.



White supremacists have a heart of stone when it comes to black people. There has been no changes in terms of the black condition. The only difference is the technology.

*You can kill a black man or woman and as long as you get your lie straight you will be ok.*








BasicHumanUnit said:


> Your (and IM2's) "One Supremacists Label fits all whites" make YOU as much a race baiter and Race Supremacists as the whites you so hate.


How come these good white people are never in the court room ? How come these good white people are never there when they're handing out these million year sentences to black people or letting some white supremacists cop walk free for killing a blk person ? Funny that.



BasicHumanUnit said:


> Consider that.  You are EXACTLY the same as they were.
> And I can safely bet, if you had the chance to do to ALL whites what SOME whites did, you would not hesitate and you would be brutal.


If we had a black hospital and a white person needed treatment we would treat that white person and we would not use white people as guinea pigs in black hospitals, the same way white people use black people as guinea pigs in white hospitals.

We would not fight harder to save a black life in a blk hosiptal the same way whites fight harder to save a white life in white hospital

If we had a blk bank and a white person need a loan and they qualified. We would not redline certain white areas from credit, the same way white banks redline black areas from credit.

Black people have never lynched white ppl.

Black people have never bombed white people's churches.

Black people have never shot up white people up in their church.

Black people dont mock white kids when they get shot by cops.

Black people don't go out of their way to produce stats to prove how stupid and violent white ppl are.

Black people have never put white people in zoos.

Black people have never gone into white countries n sh*t on the natives n enforced systems of apartheid.






Black people have and could never practice scorched earth where they fk up the topsoil in white countries were they can't grow anything forcing their people to starve.

Black people have never and could never dump nuclear waste in European countries causing all sorts of damage to white people. The way whites have dumped nuclear waste in lack countries causing all sorts of damage to blk ppl






Black people have never killed white leaders the whites have killed blk leaders.






Black people have never tried to flood white areas with guns and drugs.

Black people don't have organ harvesting system where we use dead white people and kill them for their lungs, eyes, hearts etc. The way whites kill black people and use our organs for harvesting.






Matter of fact you people have whole databases of this shit.






Black people could never treat white people the way white people delight in treating black people.
God just didnt make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.


----------



## Unkotare

Here we go again...


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.



sounds awesome. Doing this kind of stuff today would get you arrested.


----------



## Paul Essien

Scientists are baffled over why darker third world countries in Africa and Asia are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries.


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacist female accuses black man of stealing and black man proves her wrong......to the max.


----------



## Paul Essien

Another Asian women tells truth


----------



## Who_Me?

Enlighten yourself and read Shelby Steele, Thomas Sowell, and Jayson Riley.


----------



## Paul Essien

Can't wait





Doesn't get more funnier than this. Eddie in his prime


----------



## IM2

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your memes make a good point and I agree there has been a lot of racism and white supremacy.
> 
> THAT SAID......
> 
> You are on a dangerous path to group ALL whites in with the White Supremacists.
> More whites were disgusted by it than participated in it.
> If not, you'd have irons around your neck today and be picking cotton.
> 
> Your (and IM2's) "One Supremacists Label fits all whites" make YOU as much a race baiter and Race Supremacists as the whites you so hate.
> 
> Consider that.  You are EXACTLY the same as they were.
> And I can safely bet, if you had the chance to do to ALL whites what SOME whites did, you would not hesitate and you would be brutal.
Click to expand...

Shut the hell up. You guys group all blacks so unntil you stop do say shit.
I have not ever labeled all white people as supremacists, apparently you are illiterate.


----------



## Unkotare

Poor Me Paulie fights desperately to maintain his imagined place as 'Most Victim,' without which he would cease to exist.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

Did you know the NYPD goes to shelters around NYC & pay homeless Black men to participate in police line-ups? They have done this for YEARS, & they can easily get ppl to participate for just $10 bucks. What else do you think the NYPD can pay homeless Black men to do?


----------



## IM2

WelfareQueen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> When started a threads like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_
> 
> Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT "an Asian person." I care about human beings. YOU care about colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are Asian. Stop bullsh*tting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Irish as well.  I could tell you our history,  You have no fucking idea how bad it was.  But I am certain you do not care,  You are obsessed with your own personal feelings of victim hood.  Enjoy,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do know. We know very well. Irish are white and they made sure we knew it.
> 
> _“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_
> 
> *Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*​
> Liam Hogan, _All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)_,
> Liam Hogan, _Irish slaves’: the convenient myth_, ‘Irish slaves’: the convenient myth
> 
> Eoin O'Carroll, _No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas_, Christian Science Monitor, March 16, 2018, No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas
> 
> Art McDonald, Ph.D., _How the Irish Became White, _
> 
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Kendzior, _How do you become “white” in America?_ How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to to history of Irish people in Ireland idiot.  What happened in America was nothing in comparison.
Click to expand...

We live in America and that's what we are talking about relative to race, idiot.


----------



## WelfareQueen

IM2 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Me Paulie considers concern for the loss of lives in America's cities to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> When started a threads like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me ? Or IM2 or any black poster start writing stuff like _"Hey stop moaning. Grow a pair. Look at your pity party. Lots of people have died in plane crashes"_
> 
> Nope. You as an Asian person is gonna fight for your people. You're thread post history shows that. I ain't mad at ya. Do you. Do your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm NOT "an Asian person." I care about human beings. YOU care about colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are Asian. Stop bullsh*tting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Irish as well.  I could tell you our history,  You have no fucking idea how bad it was.  But I am certain you do not care,  You are obsessed with your own personal feelings of victim hood.  Enjoy,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do know. We know very well. Irish are white and they made sure we knew it.
> 
> _“In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish. A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the Liberator explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of How the Irish Became White is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.”_
> 
> *Art McDonald, Ph.D., “How the Irish Became White”*​
> Liam Hogan, _All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)_,
> Liam Hogan, _Irish slaves’: the convenient myth_, ‘Irish slaves’: the convenient myth
> 
> Eoin O'Carroll, _No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas_, Christian Science Monitor, March 16, 2018, No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas
> 
> Art McDonald, Ph.D., _How the Irish Became White, _
> 
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Kendzior, _How do you become “white” in America?_ How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to to history of Irish people in Ireland idiot.  What happened in America was nothing in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We live in America and that's what we are talking about relative to race, idiot.
Click to expand...


So I need to care about your history, but mine means nothing?  Just what I figured.     I don't give a shit either.  Enjoy your victim hood.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> Scientists are baffled over why darker third world countries in Africa and Asia are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries.


3rd world chitholes have no ability to do widespread testing and documentation. You know most people in those countries are born and die without ever seeing a Doctor.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart 
*3rd world chitholes have no ability to do widespread testing and documentation. You know most people in those countries are born and die without ever seeing a Doctor. *

So if it's a shithole then why did they have to fight white people (white Europeans) to get out of there ?


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> AMart
> *3rd world chitholes have no ability to do widespread testing and documentation. You know most people in those countries are born and die without ever seeing a Doctor. *
> 
> So if it's a shithole then why did they have to fight white people (white Europeans) to get out of there ?


They don't. They have to pay Arabs in the North to cross the Med Sea and hope whites let them into a European Country. The ones with $$$ and education have an easier time legally doing it via legal application process to get to Europe or N. America.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> They don't.


So how do explain the troubles in S.Africa ?



AMart said:


> They have to pay Arabs in the North to cross the Med Sea and hope whites let them into a European Country. The ones with $$$ and education have an easier time legally doing it via legal application process to get to Europe or N. America.


The reasons why some poor blk people come to Europe is a function of the very inequalities people like you and others demand be kept in place.

Because the solution is very simple.

*A massive investment in opportunities for black people for schooling and jobs, globally.*

But you will never call for wealthy nations to invest more in expanding opportunities for black people, even though this would “solve” the migration fears.

Likewise, you would never support a more equitable distribution of global resources to poorer nations, even though doing so would slow the migration patterns to so-called white countries, which are a function of global economic inequalities

Those people risking their lives crossing is not a disgrace, What is a disgrace is them being put a position were they have risk their lives to get to Europe.

*That's an act of resilience, willingness to risk everything for a new beginning.*

The rich black people who are living well in Africa aren't risking life to get to Europe. It's always the people who are losing who leave.

And there is no shame in that.

Because you would do well to remember that this is how your white Europeans ancestors came to America






*They didn't have a biscuit.*

But came to the USA for a better life. But just as there was no shame when your European ancestors did it. So too must there be no shame when people from other lands do it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Extreme racists are being fed and supported by the Leftist Communist Propaganda Media and they are too stupid to discriminate against pure lies.

I've said it before and I'll say it again......

America will die unless Patriots dismantle the Left Propaganda Machine....(NBC, CBS, ABC, CNN etc)

Even if everyone of you has to donate $1000 personally.....it is not only worth it....but mandatory.  no way around it.   Do or die.


----------



## AMart

Paul the problems in S. Africa are the same as the other countries. Corrupt government leaders who steal billions then when the heat gets too hot they leave, usually to Europe since they already bought a few homes there. Those people have no interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for all, or free K-12. Girls who want to get advanced through HS have to fuck male teachers, same for university admissions. It is rampant, rape, AIDS, etc. It doesn't matter if those leaders were dealing with Euro trade or Chinese, same stuff.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> Paul the problems in S. Africa are the same as the other countries.


The problem of South Africa is the system of apartheid that is still inplace there.



AMart said:


> Corrupt government leaders who steal billions then when the heat gets too hot they leave
> usually to Europe since they already bought a few homes there.


What leader in South Africa has stole billions ?



AMart said:


> Those people have no interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for all, or free K-12.


They have interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for whites in S.Africa because this is how most white ppl in S.Africa are still living.






Because they did this






And imposing laws like this.








AMart said:


> Girls who want to get advanced through HS have to fuck male teachers, same for university admissions.


*BLACK PEOPLE THE ONLY GROUP IN AMERICA AND EUROPE THAT DOES NOT ALLOW OR CONDONE THE SEXUAL ABUSE OF KIDS*

In Africa too despite all the negative press about Africa





Now run along and go find me white countries that are coming down as hard as that ?

White people have whole towns full of this nonsense.

























*DON'T EVER PUT THAT CRAP ON BLACK MEN HEADS*

Yes we have our knuckleheads like all other races but we open the gates of hell on these people.

I've seen first hand if you're a black man and you're known to mess with kids ? You'll get run of the block and beaten to within an inch of your life. You're blk man in prison fr rape ? Watch your bk

This what happens when we find these freaks now granted I'd give this a 5 out of 10 beating but the point is no one allows for the sexual abuse of kids in the black community.


The sexual abuse of kids and women is mainly a white thing. Black men are not on the dark web exchanging messed up pics of kids. Black men ain't travelling the planet looking for easy child targets

*Black men don't systematically set up ways to sexually abuse kids the way you white people do.*













AMart said:


> It is rampant, rape, AIDS


O please. Even 18 years black girls know the truth about AIDS.











Not mention the fact you need to sort out the aids problem with white ppl in Europe In places like Poland, Russia in fact all over Europe it's rife.

But it's funny when AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.

THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.

So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it). 

Look everyone know the truth

White Supremacist spread HIV/Aids in South Africa among black people






I always asked myself how HIV/AIDS managed to spread so easily and kill thousands of people all at once ? 

Where did all these people get it ? This was a black genocide. Approx 6 million black ppl are affected by this attempt at black genocide and no one is talking about it.

But a few white white farmers die then all of a sudden there's white genocide.

Some of the companies that were funding the #ProjectCoast are well respected around the world. CIA was also involved.

Racism is and was a lot more than just hating someone cause of their skin colour. 

Disease warfare still goes on. The ebola popping up in parts of Afrika is not a natural strain. Spread by "NGOs" doctors without borders, USAID etc . It's the consequence of not trusting, researching and improving on vast array of local medicine. And love for your enemy.

These are war criminals who ought to face trial just like their counterparts in The Nuremberg Trials, ICTY, International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda etc


----------



## Unkotare

Is this the conspiracy forum now?


----------



## Who_Me?

"If we're serious about reclaiming that dream, we have to do more in our own lives. There's nothing wrong with saying that," Obama told a crowd estimated at 3,000. "But with providing the guidance our children need, turning off the TV set and putting away the video games; attending those parent-teacher conferences, helping our children with their homework, setting a good example. That's what everybody's got to do."

"I know some say I've been too tough on folks talking about responsibility. NAACP, I'm here to report, I'm not going to stop talking about it. Because as much I'm out there to fight to make sure that government's doing its job and the marketplace is doing its job, ... none of it will make a difference - at least not enough of a difference - if we also don't at the same time seize more responsibility in our own lives."   -- Barack Obama

"(Jessie) Jackson apologized last week after being caught saying on an open microphone that he wanted to castrate Obama for speaking down to blacks."  

Jackson realizes that if victimization, racism, and white supremacy are eliminated then he loses all of his financial resources that he amassed by keeping blacks the victims of white suppression. 

Don Lemon's quote on breaking the cycle of poverty:

1  Pull up your pants
2  Quit using the N- word.
3  Respect where you live
4  Stay in school and get an education
5  More than 72 percent of children in the African American community are born out of wedlock. That means absent fathers, and the studies show that lack of a male role model is an express train right to prison, and the cycle continues,”

All of the above are the exact opposite of what black rap and hip hop lyrics glorify so there is a large part of your problem.


----------



## AMart

Unkotare said:


> Is this the conspiracy forum now?


Yeah it is Paul the Genocider.


----------



## AMart

Paul the problem with Black African countries is that nobody can make them organize like a white country. There is no culture other than basic tribalism. Whites can try to help but at then end of the day it won't help.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Paul Essien said:


> Did you know the NYPD goes to shelters around NYC & pay homeless Black men to participate in police line-ups? They have done this for YEARS, & they can easily get ppl to participate for just $10 bucks. What else do you think the NYPD can pay homeless Black men to do?


The black men who participate in line ups are like any other people participating in line ups.  They are cops and prosecutors.  They don't  get paid.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

*More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege*

Otherwise known as high fantasy and social fiction.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> Paul the problem with Black African countries is that nobody can make them organize like a white country.


And nor should they.

I don't want black countries to start to organize like white countries.

I don't want black countries be like a white countries and go into Germany, Italy, Sweden kill oppress the people in those countries, and control their economies, and practice that that scorched earth shit that whites do in Africa were they fk up the water over there. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds. 

We don't think like you. White supremacy is a SUCKA move. You need a whole system in your favour to compete with black people.

We don't have that desire to write books to prove how stupid white people are. To produce stats to prove how violent white people. We don't think like you.

If there was a black hospital and a white person needed treatment. We would treat that white person in the hospital and we would not use whites as guinea pigs in black hospitals. the way whites use blks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.

We would not fight harder to save a black lives in a black hospitals the same way white people fight harder to save a white lives in white hospitals.

If there was a black bank and a white person needed credit and they qualified. We would not redline white areas from credit the way many banks redline black areas from credit.

Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated us. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul the problem with Black African countries is that nobody can make them organize like a white country.
> 
> 
> 
> And nor should they.
> 
> I don't want black countries to start to organize like white countries.
> 
> I don't want black countries be like a white countries and go into Germany, Italy, Sweden kill oppress the people in those countries, and control their economies, and practice that that scorched earth shit that whites do in Africa were they fk up the water over there. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.
> 
> We don't think like you. White supremacy is a SUCKA move. You need a whole system in your favour to compete with black people.
> 
> We don't have that desire to write books to prove how stupid white people are. To produce stats to prove how violent white people. We don't think like you.
> 
> If there was a black hospital and a white person needed treatment. We would treat that white person in the hospital and we would not use whites as guinea pigs in black hospitals. the way whites use blks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.
> 
> We would not fight harder to save a black lives in a black hospitals the same way white people fight harder to save a white lives in white hospitals.
> 
> If there was a black bank and a white person needed credit and they qualified. We would not redline white areas from credit the way many banks redline black areas from credit.
> 
> Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated us. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
Click to expand...

Paul Black countries are the laughing stock of the world. Nobody cares what you think. Citizens everywhere are trying to keep these people out. Black people try to genocide white minorities. In White Countries Blacks have special handouts and privileges.


----------



## Who_Me?

"Normally, 'black responsibility' is a forbidden phrase for a black leader -- not because blacks reject responsibility, but because even the idea of black responsibility weakens moral leverage over whites."

Shelby Steele


----------



## Who_Me?

“I grew up black in segregated America, where it was hard to find an open door. It’s harder now for young blacks to find a closed one.” – *Shelby Steele*


----------



## AMart

Who_Me? said:


> *"Normally, 'black responsibility*' is a forbidden phrase for a black leader -- not because blacks reject responsibility, but because even the idea of black responsibility weakens moral leverage over whites."
> 
> Shelby Steele


Nonexistent.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart
*Paul Black countries are the laughing stock of the world. *

I don't give a crap about what you or others think about black countries or black people in general. Man the fk up. That's on some girly "Everyone hates you"  stuff

I only care about what the white supremacist are going to do.

AMart
*Nobody cares what you think. *

OK. So why are you replying then ?

AMart 
*Citizens everywhere are trying to keep these people out. Black people try to genocide white minorities. *

How are black ppl genociding white people in white countries ? By fking all the white girls ? Is that how you think genocide works ?

AMart
*In White Countries Blacks have special handouts and privileges*

OK. What handouts and privileges in what countries ?


----------



## IM2

Who_Me? said:


> "If we're serious about reclaiming that dream, we have to do more in our own lives. There's nothing wrong with saying that," Obama told a crowd estimated at 3,000. "But with providing the guidance our children need, turning off the TV set and putting away the video games; attending those parent-teacher conferences, helping our children with their homework, setting a good example. That's what everybody's got to do."
> 
> "I know some say I've been too tough on folks talking about responsibility. NAACP, I'm here to report, I'm not going to stop talking about it. Because as much I'm out there to fight to make sure that government's doing its job and the marketplace is doing its job, ... none of it will make a difference - at least not enough of a difference - if we also don't at the same time seize more responsibility in our own lives."   -- Barack Obama
> 
> "(Jessie) Jackson apologized last week after being caught saying on an open microphone that he wanted to castrate Obama for speaking down to blacks."
> 
> Jackson realizes that if victimization, racism, and white supremacy are eliminated then he loses all of his financial resources that he amassed by keeping blacks the victims of white suppression.
> 
> Don Lemon's quote on breaking the cycle of poverty:
> 
> 1  Pull up your pants
> 2  Quit using the N- word.
> 3  Respect where you live
> 4  Stay in school and get an education
> 5  More than 72 percent of children in the African American community are born out of wedlock. That means absent fathers, and the studies show that lack of a male role model is an express train right to prison, and the cycle continues,”
> 
> All of the above are the exact opposite of what black rap and hip hop lyrics glorify so there is a large part of your problem.


Shut the fuck up. Single moms have boyfriends and single men rsise children. Your post is just more racist drivel and you tried quoting Obama so you can claim it's not.


----------



## IM2

Who_Me? said:


> “I grew up black in segregated America, where it was hard to find an open door. It’s harder now for young blacks to find a closed one.” – *Shelby Steele*


Shelby Steele is an idiot.

Next!


----------



## IM2

Who_Me? said:


> "Normally, 'black responsibility' is a forbidden phrase for a black leader -- not because blacks reject responsibility, but because even the idea of black responsibility weakens moral leverage over whites."
> 
> Shelby Steele


Another stupid comment from  Steele.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul the problems in S. Africa are the same as the other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem of South Africa is the system of apartheid that is still inplace there.
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corrupt government leaders who steal billions then when the heat gets too hot they leave
> usually to Europe since they already bought a few homes there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What leader in South Africa has stole billions ?
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people have no interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for all, or free K-12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for whites in S.Africa because this is how most white ppl in S.Africa are still living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And imposing laws like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who want to get advanced through HS have to fuck male teachers, same for university admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE THE ONLY GROUP IN AMERICA AND EUROPE THAT DOES NOT ALLOW OR CONDONE THE SEXUAL ABUSE OF KIDS*
> 
> In Africa too despite all the negative press about Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now run along and go find me white countries that are coming down as hard as that ?
> 
> White people have whole towns full of this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DON'T EVER PUT THAT CRAP ON BLACK MEN HEADS*
> 
> Yes we have our knuckleheads like all other races but we open the gates of hell on these people.
> 
> I've seen first hand if you're a black man and you're known to mess with kids ? You'll get run of the block and beaten to within an inch of your life. You're blk man in prison fr rape ? Watch your bk
> 
> This what happens when we find these freaks now granted I'd give this a 5 out of 10 beating but the point is no one allows for the sexual abuse of kids in the black community.
> 
> 
> The sexual abuse of kids and women is mainly a white thing. Black men are not on the dark web exchanging messed up pics of kids. Black men ain't travelling the planet looking for easy child targets
> 
> *Black men don't systematically set up ways to sexually abuse kids the way you white people do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is rampant, rape, AIDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O please. Even 18 years black girls know the truth about AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mention the fact you need to sort out the aids problem with white ppl in Europe In places like Poland, Russia in fact all over Europe it's rife.
> 
> But it's funny when AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.
> 
> THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.
> 
> So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it).
> 
> Look everyone know the truth
> 
> White Supremacist spread HIV/Aids in South Africa among black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always asked myself how HIV/AIDS managed to spread so easily and kill thousands of people all at once ?
> 
> Where did all these people get it ? This was a black genocide. Approx 6 million black ppl are affected by this attempt at black genocide and no one is talking about it.
> 
> But a few white white farmers die then all of a sudden there's white genocide.
> 
> Some of the companies that were funding the #ProjectCoast are well respected around the world. CIA was also involved.
> 
> Racism is and was a lot more than just hating someone cause of their skin colour.
> 
> Disease warfare still goes on. The ebola popping up in parts of Afrika is not a natural strain. Spread by "NGOs" doctors without borders, USAID etc . It's the consequence of not trusting, researching and improving on vast array of local medicine. And love for your enemy.
> 
> These are war criminals who ought to face trial just like their counterparts in The Nuremberg Trials, ICTY, International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda etc
Click to expand...








Apartheid is reversed in SA.  You can't  blame whitey for the horror that SA has become.  Rhodesia was destroyed first, and then SA.

Blacks OWN everything that has happened in those two countries over the last 15 years.


----------



## IM2

AMart said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul the problem with Black African countries is that nobody can make them organize like a white country.
> 
> 
> 
> And nor should they.
> 
> I don't want black countries to start to organize like white countries.
> 
> I don't want black countries be like a white countries and go into Germany, Italy, Sweden kill oppress the people in those countries, and control their economies, and practice that that scorched earth shit that whites do in Africa were they fk up the water over there. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.
> 
> We don't think like you. White supremacy is a SUCKA move. You need a whole system in your favour to compete with black people.
> 
> We don't have that desire to write books to prove how stupid white people are. To produce stats to prove how violent white people. We don't think like you.
> 
> If there was a black hospital and a white person needed treatment. We would treat that white person in the hospital and we would not use whites as guinea pigs in black hospitals. the way whites use blks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.
> 
> We would not fight harder to save a black lives in a black hospitals the same way white people fight harder to save a white lives in white hospitals.
> 
> If there was a black bank and a white person needed credit and they qualified. We would not redline white areas from credit the way many banks redline black areas from credit.
> 
> Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated us. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Black countries are the laughing stock of the world. Nobody cares what you think. Citizens everywhere are trying to keep these people out. Black people try to genocide white minorities. In White Countries Blacks have special handouts and privileges.
Click to expand...

Lol! Where do I start with this crazy shit. There is no white genocide and blacks aren't getting special anything in white countries. Whites ruined Africa when they colonized it. You really don't know wtf you are talking about.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul the problems in S. Africa are the same as the other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem of South Africa is the system of apartheid that is still inplace there.
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corrupt government leaders who steal billions then when the heat gets too hot they leave
> usually to Europe since they already bought a few homes there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What leader in South Africa has stole billions ?
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people have no interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for all, or free K-12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for whites in S.Africa because this is how most white ppl in S.Africa are still living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And imposing laws like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who want to get advanced through HS have to fuck male teachers, same for university admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE THE ONLY GROUP IN AMERICA AND EUROPE THAT DOES NOT ALLOW OR CONDONE THE SEXUAL ABUSE OF KIDS*
> 
> In Africa too despite all the negative press about Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now run along and go find me white countries that are coming down as hard as that ?
> 
> White people have whole towns full of this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DON'T EVER PUT THAT CRAP ON BLACK MEN HEADS*
> 
> Yes we have our knuckleheads like all other races but we open the gates of hell on these people.
> 
> I've seen first hand if you're a black man and you're known to mess with kids ? You'll get run of the block and beaten to within an inch of your life. You're blk man in prison fr rape ? Watch your bk
> 
> This what happens when we find these freaks now granted I'd give this a 5 out of 10 beating but the point is no one allows for the sexual abuse of kids in the black community.
> 
> 
> The sexual abuse of kids and women is mainly a white thing. Black men are not on the dark web exchanging messed up pics of kids. Black men ain't travelling the planet looking for easy child targets
> 
> *Black men don't systematically set up ways to sexually abuse kids the way you white people do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is rampant, rape, AIDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O please. Even 18 years black girls know the truth about AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mention the fact you need to sort out the aids problem with white ppl in Europe In places like Poland, Russia in fact all over Europe it's rife.
> 
> But it's funny when AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.
> 
> THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.
> 
> So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it).
> 
> Look everyone know the truth
> 
> White Supremacist spread HIV/Aids in South Africa among black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always asked myself how HIV/AIDS managed to spread so easily and kill thousands of people all at once ?
> 
> Where did all these people get it ? This was a black genocide. Approx 6 million black ppl are affected by this attempt at black genocide and no one is talking about it.
> 
> But a few white white farmers die then all of a sudden there's white genocide.
> 
> Some of the companies that were funding the #ProjectCoast are well respected around the world. CIA was also involved.
> 
> Racism is and was a lot more than just hating someone cause of their skin colour.
> 
> Disease warfare still goes on. The ebola popping up in parts of Afrika is not a natural strain. Spread by "NGOs" doctors without borders, USAID etc . It's the consequence of not trusting, researching and improving on vast array of local medicine. And love for your enemy.
> 
> These are war criminals who ought to face trial just like their counterparts in The Nuremberg Trials, ICTY, International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid is reversed in SA.  You can't  blame whitey for the horror that SA has become.  Rhodesia was destroyed first, and then SA.
> 
> Blacks OWN everything that has happened in those two countries over the last 15 years.
Click to expand...

Apartheid has not reversed. Whites still control the economy. Blacks don't own anything but 2 countries whites fucked up and divided.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul the problems in S. Africa are the same as the other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem of South Africa is the system of apartheid that is still inplace there.
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corrupt government leaders who steal billions then when the heat gets too hot they leave
> usually to Europe since they already bought a few homes there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What leader in South Africa has stole billions ?
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people have no interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for all, or free K-12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for whites in S.Africa because this is how most white ppl in S.Africa are still living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And imposing laws like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who want to get advanced through HS have to fuck male teachers, same for university admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE THE ONLY GROUP IN AMERICA AND EUROPE THAT DOES NOT ALLOW OR CONDONE THE SEXUAL ABUSE OF KIDS*
> 
> In Africa too despite all the negative press about Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now run along and go find me white countries that are coming down as hard as that ?
> 
> White people have whole towns full of this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DON'T EVER PUT THAT CRAP ON BLACK MEN HEADS*
> 
> Yes we have our knuckleheads like all other races but we open the gates of hell on these people.
> 
> I've seen first hand if you're a black man and you're known to mess with kids ? You'll get run of the block and beaten to within an inch of your life. You're blk man in prison fr rape ? Watch your bk
> 
> This what happens when we find these freaks now granted I'd give this a 5 out of 10 beating but the point is no one allows for the sexual abuse of kids in the black community.
> 
> 
> The sexual abuse of kids and women is mainly a white thing. Black men are not on the dark web exchanging messed up pics of kids. Black men ain't travelling the planet looking for easy child targets
> 
> *Black men don't systematically set up ways to sexually abuse kids the way you white people do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is rampant, rape, AIDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O please. Even 18 years black girls know the truth about AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mention the fact you need to sort out the aids problem with white ppl in Europe In places like Poland, Russia in fact all over Europe it's rife.
> 
> But it's funny when AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.
> 
> THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.
> 
> So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it).
> 
> Look everyone know the truth
> 
> White Supremacist spread HIV/Aids in South Africa among black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always asked myself how HIV/AIDS managed to spread so easily and kill thousands of people all at once ?
> 
> Where did all these people get it ? This was a black genocide. Approx 6 million black ppl are affected by this attempt at black genocide and no one is talking about it.
> 
> But a few white white farmers die then all of a sudden there's white genocide.
> 
> Some of the companies that were funding the #ProjectCoast are well respected around the world. CIA was also involved.
> 
> Racism is and was a lot more than just hating someone cause of their skin colour.
> 
> Disease warfare still goes on. The ebola popping up in parts of Afrika is not a natural strain. Spread by "NGOs" doctors without borders, USAID etc . It's the consequence of not trusting, researching and improving on vast array of local medicine. And love for your enemy.
> 
> These are war criminals who ought to face trial just like their counterparts in The Nuremberg Trials, ICTY, International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid is reversed in SA.  You can't  blame whitey for the horror that SA has become.  Rhodesia was destroyed first, and then SA.
> 
> Blacks OWN everything that has happened in those two countries over the last 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apartheid has not reversed. Whites still control the economy. Blacks don't own anything but 2 countries whites fucked up and divided.
Click to expand...







Utter horseshit.  The blacks control the government.   They are stealing white farmers lands.  Rhodesia suffered and starved so badly the idiot leadership is begging white farmers to move back and start growing food again.

I doubt they will get any takers though.  No one in their right mind would ever go back to that third world shithole.

One of my best employees was Rhodesian,  and black.  When the country got taken over by Mugabe I paid for his family to move to London so they didn't have to worry about armed morons killing them.


----------



## AMart

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul the problems in S. Africa are the same as the other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem of South Africa is the system of apartheid that is still inplace there.
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corrupt government leaders who steal billions then when the heat gets too hot they leave
> usually to Europe since they already bought a few homes there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What leader in South Africa has stole billions ?
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people have no interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for all, or free K-12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have interest in mass real infrastructure improvements, electricity for whites in S.Africa because this is how most white ppl in S.Africa are still living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And imposing laws like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls who want to get advanced through HS have to fuck male teachers, same for university admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE THE ONLY GROUP IN AMERICA AND EUROPE THAT DOES NOT ALLOW OR CONDONE THE SEXUAL ABUSE OF KIDS*
> 
> In Africa too despite all the negative press about Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now run along and go find me white countries that are coming down as hard as that ?
> 
> White people have whole towns full of this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DON'T EVER PUT THAT CRAP ON BLACK MEN HEADS*
> 
> Yes we have our knuckleheads like all other races but we open the gates of hell on these people.
> 
> I've seen first hand if you're a black man and you're known to mess with kids ? You'll get run of the block and beaten to within an inch of your life. You're blk man in prison fr rape ? Watch your bk
> 
> This what happens when we find these freaks now granted I'd give this a 5 out of 10 beating but the point is no one allows for the sexual abuse of kids in the black community.
> 
> 
> The sexual abuse of kids and women is mainly a white thing. Black men are not on the dark web exchanging messed up pics of kids. Black men ain't travelling the planet looking for easy child targets
> 
> *Black men don't systematically set up ways to sexually abuse kids the way you white people do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is rampant, rape, AIDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O please. Even 18 years black girls know the truth about AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mention the fact you need to sort out the aids problem with white ppl in Europe In places like Poland, Russia in fact all over Europe it's rife.
> 
> But it's funny when AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.
> 
> THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.
> 
> So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson n his 20 mile wide grinning, always showing his teeth, the face of HIV, o n throw n Easy E of NWA (and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it).
> 
> Look everyone know the truth
> 
> White Supremacist spread HIV/Aids in South Africa among black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always asked myself how HIV/AIDS managed to spread so easily and kill thousands of people all at once ?
> 
> Where did all these people get it ? This was a black genocide. Approx 6 million black ppl are affected by this attempt at black genocide and no one is talking about it.
> 
> But a few white white farmers die then all of a sudden there's white genocide.
> 
> Some of the companies that were funding the #ProjectCoast are well respected around the world. CIA was also involved.
> 
> Racism is and was a lot more than just hating someone cause of their skin colour.
> 
> Disease warfare still goes on. The ebola popping up in parts of Afrika is not a natural strain. Spread by "NGOs" doctors without borders, USAID etc . It's the consequence of not trusting, researching and improving on vast array of local medicine. And love for your enemy.
> 
> These are war criminals who ought to face trial just like their counterparts in The Nuremberg Trials, ICTY, International Criminal Tribunal for Rwanda etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid is reversed in SA.  You can't  blame whitey for the horror that SA has become.  Rhodesia was destroyed first, and then SA.
> 
> Blacks OWN everything that has happened in those two countries over the last 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apartheid has not reversed. Whites still control the economy. Blacks don't own anything but 2 countries whites fucked up and divided.
Click to expand...

Whites control the economy, with a ton of interference from ANC, because they built the economy, they founded the country, they created it. You want blacks to steal everything from the whites and Paul wants to kill and rape them (as he has stated before).


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> Whites control the economy, with a ton of interference from ANC,


No white man is African.

You can talk all this talk. But many whites have been killed in S.Africa and are being killed in S,Africa.

You're just some insignificannt white dude running his mouth on the net who can do nothing about that fact



AMart said:


> because they built the economy,


I don't care if they gold pave the roads. No white man is Africa,



AMart said:


> they founded the country, they created it.


No white man is African.

_"O no !! We can't exploit black people. We can't kill them ? We can't force them in mud ! That's so unfair"_








AMart said:


> You want blacks to steal everything from the whites and Paul wants to kill and rape them (as he has stated before).


Well look at like this. If you had rats in your house would you debate with the rats or would you kill them and be done with it ?


----------



## Paul Essien

The 10 wealthiest people in the world now own $1,231,500,000,000 in wealth.

All white dudes.

But white men get all this reverse racism ? No ?

They became $30,390,000,000 richer yesterday alone. 9 of them live in America - which has not raised the $7.25 an hour federal minimum wage in over 12 years.


----------



## Paul Essien

Asian American 'survivors' of assault are being allocated 50 million dollars????


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> The 10 wealthiest people in the world now own $1,231,500,000,000 in wealth.
> 
> All white dudes.
> 
> But white men are get all this reverse racism ? No ?
> 
> They became $30,390,000,000 richer yesterday alone. 9 of them live in America - which has not raised the $7.25 an hour federal minimum wage in over 12 years.


 Hahaha..... what an idiot.
It wasn't given to them you know.
They had to work, pretty much 24 hrs/day 7 days a week and devote their whole lives to their business to succeed this well.


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Go back to africa grease ball.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> Asian American 'survivors' of assault are being allocated 50 million dollars????


Don't like it?
Then tell your friends to stop attacking them


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul the problem with Black African countries is that nobody can make them organize like a white country.
> 
> 
> 
> And nor should they.
> 
> I don't want black countries to start to organize like white countries.
> 
> I don't want black countries be like a white countries and go into Germany, Italy, Sweden kill oppress the people in those countries, and control their economies, and practice that that scorched earth shit that whites do in Africa were they fk up the water over there. They fk up the earth so they cant grow anything and then and then give them a bag of rice in exchange for a bag of diamonds.
> 
> We don't think like you. White supremacy is a SUCKA move. You need a whole system in your favour to compete with black people.
> 
> We don't have that desire to write books to prove how stupid white people are. To produce stats to prove how violent white people. We don't think like you.
> 
> If there was a black hospital and a white person needed treatment. We would treat that white person in the hospital and we would not use whites as guinea pigs in black hospitals. the way whites use blks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.
> 
> We would not fight harder to save a black lives in a black hospitals the same way white people fight harder to save a white lives in white hospitals.
> 
> If there was a black bank and a white person needed credit and they qualified. We would not redline white areas from credit the way many banks redline black areas from credit.
> 
> Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treated us. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Black countries are the laughing stock of the world. Nobody cares what you think. Citizens everywhere are trying to keep these people out. Black people try to genocide white minorities. In White Countries Blacks have special handouts and privileges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Where do I start with this crazy shit. There is no white genocide and blacks aren't getting special anything in white countries. Whites ruined Africa when they colonized it. You really don't know wtf you are talking about.
Click to expand...

Yep. They made Africa 3rd world!


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites control the economy, with a ton of interference from ANC,
> 
> 
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> You can talk all this talk. But many whites have been killed in S.Africa and are being killed in S,Africa.
> 
> You're just some insignificannt white dude running his mouth on the net who can do nothing about that fact
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> because they built the economy,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if they gold pave the roads. No white man is Africa,
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> they founded the country, they created it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> _"O no !! We can't exploit black people. We can't kill them ? We can't force them in mud ! That's so unfair"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want blacks to steal everything from the whites and Paul wants to kill and rape them (as he has stated before).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well look at like this. If you had rats in your house would you debate with the rats or would you kill them and be done with it ?
Click to expand...

A white man born in Africa is 100 times more of an African than you are. Real Africans laugh at petulant whiners such as yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hahaha..... what an idiot.
> It wasn't given to them you know.
> They had to work, pretty much 24 hrs/day 7 days a week and devote their whole lives to their business to succeed this well.


Have they worked hard or has the work they have done been met with access to an opportunity structure to which blk ppl (And even most white ppl) would have been denied similar access.

Bill Gates wasn't some business marvel.

He took the idea for windows from Xerox and another guy who did the coding and took to IBM

He was able to get a contact from IBM for Windows. He didn't get a job with IBM but he went on to be bigger than IBM. That's how white wealth is built.

Elon Musk is the definition of white privilege he cashed out on paypal so now all he has to do is say "_Hey, I got an idea !!_" and rich ppl all over the world show up simply to sponsor his idea. It doesn't matter how crazy his idea is people would pump him so much money that it almost eliminates failure

If solid black business had that kinda access to wealth ? There'd be an economic revolution in years.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> He was able to get a contact from IBM for Windows. He didn't get a job with IBM but he went on to be bigger than IBM. That's how white wealth is built.


Work?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha..... what an idiot.
> It wasn't given to them you know.
> They had to work, pretty much 24 hrs/day 7 days a week and devote their whole lives to their business to succeed this well.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they worked hard or has the work they have done been met with access to an opportunity structure to which blk ppl (And even most white ppl) would have been denied similar access.
> 
> Bill Gates wasn't some business marvel.
> 
> He took the idea for windows from Xerox and another guy who did the coding and took to IBM
> 
> He was able to get a contact from IBM for Windows. He didn't get a job with IBM but he went on to be bigger than IBM. That's how white wealth is built.
> 
> Elon Musk is the definition of white privilege he cashed out on paypal so now all he has to do is say "_Hey, I got an idea !!_" and rich ppl all over the world show up simply to sponsor his idea. It doesn't matter how crazy his idea is people would pump him so much money that it almost eliminates failure
> 
> If solid black business had that kinda access to wealth ? There'd be an economic revolution in years.
Click to expand...

Hahahhaaaa..... once again proving your ignorance.

Bill Gates, as much as I dislike him and especially dislike Micro$oft... he was absolutely brilliant. He was clearly the smartest person in the room that fateful day with IBM. The deal he made changed the entire industry worldwide. He was also widely known to work up to 120 hours a week. After he stepped down Balmer damned near ruined the company with a cacophony of bad ideas that enabled Apple to surpass them.

Elon Musk crazy idea??.... are you fucking kidding?? His company is revolutionizing space travel because Obama gutted NASA, so sure - a private company stepped in. He exist because the government stopped investing in the technology. Then his EV business, same thing... existing automakers shit canned EV's back in the 1980s. If they wouldn't have done that... he wouldn't have done that either. He is also known to work 20 hours a day regularly. 

Try again.
People who succeed at the highest levels, give up everything for the business. Including their own children who they barely see because all they do is work.


----------



## Paul Essien

Blk ppl need to "pull ourselves up by our bootstraps" and point out where all that funny money is coming from. The so called model minority .............





















So meth, fentanyl, counterfeit money, guns, & prostitution massage parlors, all this stuff is being brought into OUR communities from ppl who are saying we are harming THEM.

OK. Got it.


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> Blk ppl need to "pull ourselves up by our bootstraps" and point out where all that funny money is coming from. The so called model minority .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Meth, fentanyl, counterfeit money, guns, & prostitution massage parlors, all this stuff is being brought into OUR communities from ppl who are saying we are harming THEM.
> 
> OK. Got it.


The Asians are Americans, you retarded bigot. Its THEIR communities too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> Blk ppl need to "pull ourselves up by our bootstraps" and point out where all that funny money is coming from. The so called model minority .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Meth, fentanyl, counterfeit money, guns, & prostitution massage parlors, all this stuff is being brought into OUR communities from ppl who are saying we are harming THEM.
> 
> OK. Got it.


Hahahaha..... so yeah... it's like blaming McDonalds because people are fat.
McDonalds doesn't have people lining all the way to the fucking street in their drive-thru because those people are forced to go there. They are  fat asses because they choose to be fat asses.
If there was no demand, there would be no one supplying it


----------



## Paul Essien

iamwhatiseem said:


> ]Bill Gates, as much as I dislike him and especially dislike Micro$oft... he was absolutely brilliant. He was clearly the smartest person in the room that fateful day with IBM. The deal he made changed the entire industry worldwide. He was also widely known to work up to 120 hours a week. After he stepped down Balmer damned near ruined the company with a cacophony of bad ideas that enabled Apple to surpass them.


None of that would have mattered if Gates was young black man in the 1970's. That's the point. Bill Gatres was young white man in the 1970's when he was trying to build Microsoft. Had he been blk with the same idea ? It would not have happened.



iamwhatiseem said:


> Elon Musk crazy idea??.... are you fucking kidding?? His company is revolutionizing space travel because Obama gutted NASA, so sure - a private company stepped in. He exist because the government stopped investing in the technology. Then his EV business, same thing... existing automakers shit canned EV's back in the 1980s. If they wouldn't have done that... he wouldn't have done that either. He is also known to work 20 hours a day regularly.


Love it when white ppl try to argue that Elon Musk is a self made man & ignore that he was born white in apartheid S. Africa, so, yeah about that..


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Bill Gates, as much as I dislike him and especially dislike Micro$oft... he was absolutely brilliant. He was clearly the smartest person in the room that fateful day with IBM. The deal he made changed the entire industry worldwide. He was also widely known to work up to 120 hours a week. After he stepped down Balmer damned near ruined the company with a cacophony of bad ideas that enabled Apple to surpass them.
> 
> 
> 
> None of that would have mattered if Gates was young black man in the 1970's. That's the point. Bill Gatres was young white man in the 1970's when he was trying to build Microsoft. Had he been blk with the same idea ? It would not have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk crazy idea??.... are you fucking kidding?? His company is revolutionizing space travel because Obama gutted NASA, so sure - a private company stepped in. He exist because the government stopped investing in the technology. Then his EV business, same thing... existing automakers shit canned EV's back in the 1980s. If they wouldn't have done that... he wouldn't have done that either. He is also known to work 20 hours a day regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it when white ppl try to argue that Elon Musk is a self made man & ignore that he was born white in apartheid S. Africa, so, yeah about that..
Click to expand...



Was racism a problem in 1970? You bet. And affirmative action was needed back then.
It is no longer needed. It is now racism against whites.
If a black Bill gates couldn't get done in 1970 what he did because he was black - that was wrong.
If a white Bill Gates today is passed over to make room for a black man for his job... that is not wrong?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites control the economy, with a ton of interference from ANC,
> 
> 
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> You can talk all this talk. But many whites have been killed in S.Africa and are being killed in S,Africa.
> 
> You're just some insignificannt white dude running his mouth on the net who can do nothing about that fact
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> because they built the economy,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if they gold pave the roads. No white man is Africa,
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> they founded the country, they created it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white man is African.
> 
> _"O no !! We can't exploit black people. We can't kill them ? We can't force them in mud ! That's so unfair"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMart said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want blacks to steal everything from the whites and Paul wants to kill and rape them (as he has stated before).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well look at like this. If you had rats in your house would you debate with the rats or would you kill them and be done with it ?
Click to expand...






The white south Africans settled that area long before your ancestors ever set eyes on it.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Asian American 'survivors' of assault are being allocated 50 million dollars????







Floyd's family got 27 million.  Shut up.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Blk ppl need to "pull ourselves up by our bootstraps" and point out where all that funny money is coming from. The so called model minority .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So meth, fentanyl, counterfeit money, guns, & prostitution massage parlors, all this stuff is being brought into OUR communities from ppl who are saying we are harming THEM.
> 
> OK. Got it.









Your gangbanger buddies want guns to kill each other.  How about getting rid of your gang banger buddies.  The black community would blossom.


----------



## westwall

iamwhatiseem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Bill Gates, as much as I dislike him and especially dislike Micro$oft... he was absolutely brilliant. He was clearly the smartest person in the room that fateful day with IBM. The deal he made changed the entire industry worldwide. He was also widely known to work up to 120 hours a week. After he stepped down Balmer damned near ruined the company with a cacophony of bad ideas that enabled Apple to surpass them.
> 
> 
> 
> None of that would have mattered if Gates was young black man in the 1970's. That's the point. Bill Gatres was young white man in the 1970's when he was trying to build Microsoft. Had he been blk with the same idea ? It would not have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk crazy idea??.... are you fucking kidding?? His company is revolutionizing space travel because Obama gutted NASA, so sure - a private company stepped in. He exist because the government stopped investing in the technology. Then his EV business, same thing... existing automakers shit canned EV's back in the 1980s. If they wouldn't have done that... he wouldn't have done that either. He is also known to work 20 hours a day regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it when white ppl try to argue that Elon Musk is a self made man & ignore that he was born white in apartheid S. Africa, so, yeah about that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Was racism a problem in 1970? You bet. And affirmative action was needed back then.
> It is no longer needed. It is now racism against whites.
> If a black Bill gates couldn't get done in 1970 what he did because he was black - that was wrong.
> If a white Bill Gates today is passed over to make room for a black man for his job... that is not wrong?
Click to expand...






His argument is also bullshit.  Gates could have been a homosexual black Jew and he would have succeeded because his ideas were world changing.


----------



## Juicin

Who_Me? said:


> "If we're serious about reclaiming that dream, we have to do more in our own lives. There's nothing wrong with saying that," Obama told a crowd estimated at 3,000. "But with providing the guidance our children need, turning off the TV set and putting away the video games; attending those parent-teacher conferences, helping our children with their homework, setting a good example. That's what everybody's got to do."
> 
> "I know some say I've been too tough on folks talking about responsibility. NAACP, I'm here to report, I'm not going to stop talking about it. Because as much I'm out there to fight to make sure that government's doing its job and the marketplace is doing its job, ... none of it will make a difference - at least not enough of a difference - if we also don't at the same time seize more responsibility in our own lives."   -- Barack Obama
> 
> "(Jessie) Jackson apologized last week after being caught saying on an open microphone that he wanted to castrate Obama for speaking down to blacks."
> 
> Jackson realizes that if victimization, racism, and white supremacy are eliminated then he loses all of his financial resources that he amassed by keeping blacks the victims of white suppression.
> 
> Don Lemon's quote on breaking the cycle of poverty:
> 
> 1  Pull up your pants
> 2  Quit using the N- word.
> 3  Respect where you live
> 4  Stay in school and get an education
> 5  More than 72 percent of children in the African American community are born out of wedlock. That means absent fathers, and the studies show that lack of a male role model is an express train right to prison, and the cycle continues,”
> 
> All of the above are the exact opposite of what black rap and hip hop lyrics glorify so there is a large part of your problem.



What do you think S. A. woudl be like without the afrikanners/

You think those pictures would look better?

I doubt it.

South African land is very nice by any standard. Economic or military, certainly by african continent standards....But to imagine they'd have done better without the whites in many ways is a bit absurd. Would it be better in some limited ways? Sure.

But you're a lot more likely to look like the rest of africa without the whites. South Africa was a nuclear fucking power and a borderline regional hegemon. Just the scraps of that unfair system are going to be better than just about anything indigenous africans were going to have without hundreds of years to get it done. And probably a lot of war. To get a south africa first you have to war to make the nation. The whites did that for South Africans. They sped up development by a factor of 100

And you could say similar things about India. Major difference being whites really had no interest in colonizing India. But all the death and famine the British caused has to be weighed against Indian elite incompetence and how many would have starved without the British. Or how many wars we would have had to fight to unify India. And our inability to just cleanly end the conflict with overwhelming might.

Same basic principles all apply to South Africa. Can't blame the whites for living well when they gave you control of a better industrial base than anyone on the continent. Any flaws are on indigenous south africans just like any flaws in India are on them. Very hard to make teh argument that colonialism was holistically bad for you in 2021. South Africa maybe has a few more years to blame the whites but time is running out.

Could make similar arguments about being slaves. Well the alternative is being a poor nigerian.....So you lucked out too. Your ancestors might not have, but they're not you. You are part of the richest major black ethnic group on the planet. By miles. And Africans shipped your kin off as slaves so clearly you weren't exactly high status in Africa anyway.

Colonialism is rarely cut and dry negative for those who lived under it. The only people who can really make that argument are the people in the western hemisphere because simply meeting them as a eurasian is genocide. Even in 2020 if you go contact an isolated tribe in South America 50% will die within a generation. Even with all the modern medicine available. But I would argue that was inevitable and would have happened with or without colonialism

They could have just been explorers same problems would have arisen


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> The white south Africans settled that area long before your ancestors ever set eyes on it.


No white person is African. Even they admit themseves.

This is Eugene Terrablance one of the biggest white supremacist in S.Africa. He's dead now. But go to 1.32. He admits that whites are not African himself


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white south Africans settled that area long before your ancestors ever set eyes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. Even they admit themseves.
> 
> This is Eugene Terrablance one of the biggest white supremacist in S.Africa. He's dead now. But go to 1.32. He admits that whites are not African himself
Click to expand...

 We are all Africans. Apparently you know nothing about the history of homo erectus.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white south Africans settled that area long before your ancestors ever set eyes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. Even they admit themseves.
> 
> This is Eugene Terrablance one of the biggest white supremacist in S.Africa. He's dead now. But go to 1.32. He admits that whites are not African himself
Click to expand...








According to evolutionary theory we are ALL Africans.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white south Africans settled that area long before your ancestors ever set eyes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. Even they admit themseves.
> 
> This is Eugene Terrablance one of the biggest white supremacist in S.Africa. He's dead now. But go to 1.32. He admits that whites are not African himself
Click to expand...

To this day, white South Africans are the only civilized people in the sub-Sahara.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asian American 'survivors' of assault are being allocated 50 million dollars????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd's family got 27 million.  Shut up.
Click to expand...

That's white supremacy.

Derek Chauvin was worth spending 27 million dollar payouts,  tens of BILLIONS of dollars in damage around the country, causing injury and loss of life for other cops during protests? All that to feel “supreme?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white south Africans settled that area long before your ancestors ever set eyes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. Even they admit themseves.
> 
> This is Eugene Terrablance one of the biggest white supremacist in S.Africa. He's dead now. But go to 1.32. He admits that whites are not African himself
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to evolutionary theory we are ALL Africans.
Click to expand...

 Just sayin, it is not evolutionary theory.
Homo erectus is obviously widely known about. We have warehouses of their bones and artifacts.
That is not a theory.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white south Africans settled that area long before your ancestors ever set eyes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. Even they admit themseves.
> 
> This is Eugene Terrablance one of the biggest white supremacist in S.Africa. He's dead now. But go to 1.32. He admits that whites are not African himself
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To this day, white South Africans are the only civilized people in the sub-Sahara.
Click to expand...

No white person is African.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white south Africans settled that area long before your ancestors ever set eyes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. Even they admit themseves.
> 
> This is Eugene Terrablance one of the biggest white supremacist in S.Africa. He's dead now. But go to 1.32. He admits that whites are not African himself
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To this day, white South Africans are the only civilized people in the sub-Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African.
Click to expand...






Not according to evolutionary theory.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white south Africans settled that area long before your ancestors ever set eyes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African. Even they admit themseves.
> 
> This is Eugene Terrablance one of the biggest white supremacist in S.Africa. He's dead now. But go to 1.32. He admits that whites are not African himself
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To this day, white South Africans are the only civilized people in the sub-Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African.
Click to expand...

 Derp Derp Derp... haha.... what a joke this kid is.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> No white person is African.


Then indeed there are no civilized Africans in the sub-Sahara.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> 
> 
> Then indeed there are no civilized Africans in the sub-Sahara.
Click to expand...

No white person is African.


----------



## Paul Essien

Look at this photo of teachers serving white children while the black children watch & wait for their food. This is Kids R Kids in Sandy Springs, GA. Surprised???


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> Look at this photo of teachers serving white children while the black children watch & wait for their food. This is Kids R Kids in Sandy Springs, GA. Surprised???



Presumably the cameras showed if the kids got fed?

What the fuck is this?

Why am i getting a snapshot when there should be context on the same exact shot. Do they have dietary restrictions/ Are they muslims?

Do they offer multiple course?. The way the guy said it makes it sound liek those kids got fed. if he was that mad his kids would no longer be in that school.

I'm sure you can find actual examples of racism don't stretch it like some fucking whiny feminine ****.

I'm sure the little blonde woman is a card carrying KKK member trying to reinforce the racial hierarchy by feeding the black kids she is paid to serve last /s


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this photo of teachers serving white children while the black children watch & wait for their food. This is Kids R Kids in Sandy Springs, GA. Surprised???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably the cameras showed if the kids got fed?
> 
> What the fuck is this?
> 
> Why am i getting a snapshot when there should be context on the same exact shot. Do they have dietary restrictions/ Are they muslims?
> 
> Do they offer multiple course?. The way the guy said it makes it sound liek those kids got fed. if he was that mad his kids would no longer be in that school.
> 
> I'm sure you can find actual examples of racism don't stretch it like some fucking whiny feminine ****.
> 
> I'm sure the little blonde woman is a card carrying KKK member trying to reinforce the racial hierarchy by feeding the black kids she is paid to serve last /s
Click to expand...

I was expecting "The context" argument.

Imagine seeing 0 black children with food in front of them & saying you need context. It’s no saving some of you.

When you serve a table. You serve the whole table. You don't jump from table to table. No one does that.

This stuff used to go one when I was around there age. Didn't pay it no mind at the time. But doesn't suprise me.


----------



## Paul Essien

Juicin
*I'm sure the little blonde woman is a card carrying KKK member trying to reinforce the racial hierarchy by feeding the black kids she is paid to serve last /s *

She's just a standard white supremacist.


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this photo of teachers serving white children while the black children watch & wait for their food. This is Kids R Kids in Sandy Springs, GA. Surprised???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably the cameras showed if the kids got fed?
> 
> What the fuck is this?
> 
> Why am i getting a snapshot when there should be context on the same exact shot. Do they have dietary restrictions/ Are they muslims?
> 
> Do they offer multiple course?. The way the guy said it makes it sound liek those kids got fed. if he was that mad his kids would no longer be in that school.
> 
> I'm sure you can find actual examples of racism don't stretch it like some fucking whiny feminine ****.
> 
> I'm sure the little blonde woman is a card carrying KKK member trying to reinforce the racial hierarchy by feeding the black kids she is paid to serve last /s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was expecting "The context" argument.
> 
> Imagine seeing 0 black children with food in front of them & saying you need context. It’s no saving some of you.
> 
> When you serve a table. You serve the whole table. You don't jump from table to table. No one does that.
> 
> This stuff used to go one when I was around there age. Didn't pay it no mind at the time. But doesn't suprise me.
Click to expand...


Yea a sane person would require more

Like the next shots that showed the kids not getting fed

Or some other evidence to suggest this woman is in any way racist. You can only see a few of the kids and you haven't answered the question of 'are they all served the same thing"

Maybe the black kids just didn't want chicken tenders they wanted pizza or something. IDK

As a sane non white American it's my duty to tell you, that's ridiculous. Stop listening to your women complain. Holy shit

If your'e gonna make accusations like that. Show she does it every day. Or show some other pattern. This is isn't even an anecdote is a fucking coincidence. If you're that sensitive you need to leave and go somewhere you're surrounded by black people and you can realize all humans are shitty. Then come back and you'll be a bit more appreciative of little blond beckies

Simplest explanation is they just wanted to eat something else


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> 
> 
> Then indeed there are no civilized Africans in the sub-Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African.
Click to expand...







Not according to evolutionary theory.  Maybe you're just not smart enough to be black?  Most black people I know are very smart.  Fun too.  Unlike your miserable dumbass self.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Juicin
> *I'm sure the little blonde woman is a card carrying KKK member trying to reinforce the racial hierarchy by feeding the black kids she is paid to serve last /s *
> 
> She's just a standard white supremacist.








I see you've been spewing your hate in the UK for quite a while now.  They finally get tired of your whining?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin
> *I'm sure the little blonde woman is a card carrying KKK member trying to reinforce the racial hierarchy by feeding the black kids she is paid to serve last /s *
> 
> She's just a standard white supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've been spewing your hate in the UK for quite a while now.  They finally get tired of your whining?
Click to expand...

  You see his kind from time to time. Strange folks. 
They come to different forums and regurgitate the same shit over and over and over. And if someone points out a fallacy in their point... they just keep right on going. Different than a troll I guess. Trolls just post to get a rise out of people and enjoy making people mad... guys like this kid don't seem to do that... they just like to shotgun out all manner of misinformation, often info that actually speaks against their point.
  Odd people.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No white person is African.
> 
> 
> 
> Then indeed there are no civilized Africans in the sub-Sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No white person is African.
Click to expand...

So by your standard, no black can be an American or British.  If it weren’t for double standards, you wouldn’t have any standards at all.


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale said:


> So by your standard, no black can be an American or British.  If it weren’t for double standards, you wouldn’t have any standards at all.


The first person in Britain was a black man "Cheddar Man" 





And black ppl were in the USA before whites. Plus blk ppl built the USA. Even trump admits that.


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> 
> So by your standard, no black can be an American or British.  If it weren’t for double standards, you wouldn’t have any standards at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The first person in Britain was a black man "Cheddar Man"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black ppl were in the USA before whites. Plus blk ppl built the USA. Even trump admits that.
Click to expand...


Wow what a surprise the daycare you were whining about just showed the retarded father other days to prove how fucking incompetent he is

And who gives a shit if he was tan? Since when does that make you black?

Most caucasians are tan

The way you just defined black means half the planet is black. There are ~4x the amount of non white caucasians than there are white. Why would you think not having pale skin makes you black? What? And you go back far enough we were all black

You can't even figure out how to document racism with fucking camera evidence. And you want to give history classes you ignorant fuck? lol

Stop embarrassing yourself and your people

Always trying to steal other's history for your own. It's pathetic

Jews, Americans, Buddha. What else do you want to try to pretend is yours today because you have no history you want to claim as your own? hahaha


----------



## Paul Essien

These are the tactics cops use to kill black people.

This was a traffic stop. No big thing. The black man who is in the army just bought the car and his licence plates were not showing.

Cops try to get black people killed by giving you conflicting orders. So in the video notice they say "Get out of the car" but the other cop says "Keep your hands out the window"

That's on purpose because if he would have got out the car they would have killed him and they would have said "Well he didn't comply"


Luckily they didn't kill this brother and he is suing but this is a war tactic. The black man asks "What are you stopping me for ?" The cop "You're fixing to ride the lightining"

He's probably been watching some dirty Harry - Charles Bronson film and he's been practicing that line in the mirror.

This brother who is Afro - Latino maybe through he was different from blacks, I'm guessing. So that's why the explaning "I didn't do anything" Stop that !! Stop trying to reason with them. You're in a race war. These ppl are looking to kill you


----------



## Paul Essien

*Cloud From The Storm Today Looks Like A Horror Movie*






*This Old Town In Japan That Looks Like A Movie Set*






*Winter Forest At Night, And It Looks Like In Some Stephen King Story*











*House Near Me That Looks Like It’s Out Of A Fairytale*


----------



## Paul Essien

A white Holiday Inn Express worker has a nervous breakdown after he got scolded by a Black customer because of a mistake in the reservation system.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> A white Holiday Inn Express worker has a nervous breakdown after he got scolded by a Black customer because of a mistake in the reservation system.


Did he sucker-punch the customer when his back was turned?


----------



## Paul Essien

A white hispanic gunman went around LA doing random drive by shootings on Asians, and the media has buried this story. If they cant pin these crimes against Asians on Black people, they get quiet Suspect In Fatal LA Shooting Spree ID’s As Carlos Lopez 





If this was a black man ? *EVERYBODY WOULD HAVE HEARD ABOUT THIS*


----------



## Paul Essien

North Carolina gave $846 million in taxpayer funds to white owned and run Apple (worth $2.3 trillion) to build a mainly white campus there. White owned and run Amazon (worth $1.7T) got $3.8B in subsidies across the U.S. When people get free money, it's "welfare." When white corporations do, it's "incentives."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> A white hispanic gunman went around LA doing random drive by shootings on Asians, and the media has buried this story. If they cant pin these crimes against Asians on Black people, they get quiet Suspect In Fatal LA Shooting Spree ID’s As Carlos Lopez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this was a black man ? *EVERYBODY WOULD HAVE HEARD ABOUT THIS*



lol @ white Hispanic


----------



## BrokeLoser

Paul Essien said:


> North Carolina gave $846 million in taxpayer funds to white owned and run Apple (worth $2.3 trillion) to build a mainly white campus there. White owned and run Amazon (worth $1.7T) got $3.8B in subsidies across the U.S. When people get free money, it's "welfare." When white corporations do, it's "incentives."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> North Carolina gave $846 million in taxpayer funds to white owned and run Apple (worth $2.3 trillion) to build a mainly white campus there. White owned and run Amazon (worth $1.7T) got $3.8B in subsidies across the U.S. When people get free money, it's "welfare." When white corporations do, it's "incentives."



Did you read the article you linked to?  

"NC finally lands Apple campus, bringing $1 billion and 3,000 jobs to the state"


----------



## Mac-7

Paul Essien said:


> North Carolina gave $846 million in taxpayer funds to white owned and run Apple (worth $2.3 trillion) to build a mainly white campus there. White owned and run Amazon (worth $1.7T) got $3.8B in subsidies across the U.S. When people get free money, it's "welfare." When white corporations do, it's "incentives."


You honor us by your presence

Most people around the world choose to leave a land that is oppressing them and move to a better place

But in your case there is no better place for you to go


----------



## Paul Essien

I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.

They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.








Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.
Click to expand...

Because black people don't compete in martial arts sports at the olympics. But even in MMA most of the best fighters are black.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people don't compete in martial arts sports at the olympics. But even in MMA most of the best fighters are black.
Click to expand...






 No, they aren't.  Most of the best are Asian.   Whites bring up the next big block.  Blacks are the minority in MMA.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people don't compete in martial arts sports at the olympics. But even in MMA most of the best fighters are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Most of the best are Asian.   Whites bring up the next big block.  Blacks are the minority in MMA.
Click to expand...

It's not sport with out blk men. It's not a sport without us. Who is best MMA fighter of all time ? Jon Jones. He'd fk up any white man.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people don't compete in martial arts sports at the olympics. But even in MMA most of the best fighters are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Most of the best are Asian.   Whites bring up the next big block.  Blacks are the minority in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not sport with out blk men. It's not a sport without us. Who is best MMA fighter of all time ? Jon Jones. He'd fk up any white man.
Click to expand...







Yeah, no.  He was good for a while.  Then he got his ass beat.  Fedor ranks up with the best of all time.  Jones doesn't even come close to Fedors record.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people don't compete in martial arts sports at the olympics. But even in MMA most of the best fighters are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Most of the best are Asian.   Whites bring up the next big block.  Blacks are the minority in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not sport with out blk men. It's not a sport without us. Who is best MMA fighter of all time ? Jon Jones. He'd fk up any white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.  He was good for a while.  Then he got his ass beat.  Fedor ranks up with the best of all time.  Jones doesn't even come close to Fedors record.
Click to expand...

Jon jones has been beaten once and even that was when he got DQ-ed. Fedor has lost 6 times


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people don't compete in martial arts sports at the olympics. But even in MMA most of the best fighters are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Most of the best are Asian.   Whites bring up the next big block.  Blacks are the minority in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not sport with out blk men. It's not a sport without us. Who is best MMA fighter of all time ? Jon Jones. He'd fk up any white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.  He was good for a while.  Then he got his ass beat.  Fedor ranks up with the best of all time.  Jones doesn't even come close to Fedors record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jon jones has been beaten once and even that was when he got DQ-ed. Fedor has lost 6 times
Click to expand...






Wow, you are pretty ignorant.  The majority of those losses came AFTER he had retired.  And Fedor fought far more talented people than Jones did.  It would have been a good fight between the two of them if it had ever happened though.  It would come down to can Jones keep distance on Fedor and cut him up.  He can't tire him out, and he can't submit him.  In his prime Fedor beat LEGENDS of MMA.  In his prime Jones just didn't have the quality of competitor that Fedor did.  I think Fedor wins 7 of 10 times.  But Jones would be in it till the end unless Fedor KO's him.
Fedor EmelianenkoRECORD: 36-5-0 (1 NC)​THE LAST EMPEROR




__





						Stats | UFC
					





					ufcstats.com
				







Jon JonesRECORD: 26-1-0 (1 NC)​BONES




__





						Stats | UFC
					





					ufcstats.com


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people don't compete in martial arts sports at the olympics. But even in MMA most of the best fighters are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Most of the best are Asian.   Whites bring up the next big block.  Blacks are the minority in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not sport with out blk men. It's not a sport without us. Who is best MMA fighter of all time ? Jon Jones. He'd fk up any white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.  He was good for a while.  Then he got his ass beat.  Fedor ranks up with the best of all time.  Jones doesn't even come close to Fedors record.
Click to expand...

That brother Silva from Brazil was the GOAT before Jones. Fedor was never really in contention.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people don't compete in martial arts sports at the olympics. But even in MMA most of the best fighters are black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.  Most of the best are Asian.   Whites bring up the next big block.  Blacks are the minority in MMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not sport with out blk men. It's not a sport without us. Who is best MMA fighter of all time ? Jon Jones. He'd fk up any white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.  He was good for a while.  Then he got his ass beat.  Fedor ranks up with the best of all time.  Jones doesn't even come close to Fedors record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That brother Silva from Brazil was the GOAT before Jones. Fedor was never really in contention.
Click to expand...





Like I said, when Fedor was in his prime he was beating a legends of the MMA world.  Andy Hug would I think have beat him, but few others.


Hell, if you want talk about a tough dude, you have to talk about Hug.  He won a major tournament a month before he died of leukemia!


----------



## MeBelle

Paul Essien said:


> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.



 The Olympics is NOT about racism or politics.


----------



## MeBelle

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's bad enough for non blacks that black people are going to *DOMINATE* every sport we compete in but now they have ban anyone saying that black people should be treated like human beings.
> 
> They don't want another 1968 Olympics black power fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, black people don't dominate any of the martial arts.  There are some very, very good black MMA warriors out there, but they are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because black people don't compete in martial arts sports at the olympics. But even in MMA most of the best fighters are black.
Click to expand...


MMA is not an Olympic sport.  

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MeBelle

*More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege*


I'm thinking this thread has run it's course.


----------



## Paul Essien

*The Trophy Heads Of The Māori*






Whites in New Zealand used to get a tribe known as mokomokai, chop of their heads, boiled them, smoked them, then dry them in the Sun,  then dip them in shark oil before being displaying them or parading around like trophies.

*The “Pale Blue Dot” - Voyager 1*

A “Pale Blue Dot” which was taken by Voyager 1 as it was about to leave our Solar System. That dot, is here, home and us.

Insignificant really that dot is (Earth) compared to the vastness of the darkness of space.






*THE LAST JEW IN VINNITSA*

A Jewish man near the town of Vinnitsa (Vinnytsia) about to be shot dead by a member of a death squad of the Nazi SS behind, a group of SS and Reich Labour Service men watch.






*John Lennon*

He signs an auto graph for Mark Chapman who shoots and kills him a few hours later.


----------



## Paul Essien

LaRue Bratcher, a Black father, was legit defending his business from a white robber that he shot and killed. They charged him with 1st degree murder. Unlike Kyle Rittenhouse, who murdered 2 protesters, no one raised him $1 million.


----------



## Paul Essien

This is CLASSIC white people stuff. They kill a black man by the death penalty then later on say "Ooops sorry we got the wrong man" you know just to add insult to injury to his family


----------



## Paul Essien

More white folk stuff

This is Mikala Miller, a 16 year old honor  student from Hopkinson, MA. She was found dead, tied to a tree, with a belt around her neck. Mikayla was a promising African American honors student-athlete at Hopkinton High School





Whites are trying to say this is a suicide?!? How do you tie yourself to a tree?!

And of course, apartment complex weren’t recording the night she died.






So, the day 3 white teens and 2 white men, none of whom have been questioned, arrested, or charged, jumped and beat a 16 yr old Black teenage girl, the cameras weren’t working?

How convenient.


----------



## Paul Essien

*Kelontre Barefield, a Black man, got 45 yrs for killing Jethro, a police dog*



George Zimmerman got ZERO yrs for murdering Trayvon Martin. Police got a combined ZERO yrs for murdering Tamir Rice, Sandra Bland, Breonna Taylor, and Eric Garner.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

Two black men (Henry McCollum and his half-brother Leon Brown) do 30 years for crime they didn't commit, then whites say _"Ooops sorry wrong person"_


----------



## IM2

I'm sure this thread would be quite fine if it was talking about black crime.


----------



## Paul Essien

White woman got 25 years for running over black kids.





This is why they go for the kids, They know not do this black men or even black women. This is how cowardly they are.


----------



## Bojingles

Paul Essien said:


> White woman got 25 years for running over black kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why they go for the kids, They know not do this black men or even black women. This is how cowardly they are.


On the contrary, black men and women are doing a fine job of killing each other.


----------



## Unkotare

Is Poor Me Paulie going to get into his "black folks can't lose a fight" bullshit?


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Is Poor Me Paulie going to get into his "black folks can't lose a fight" bullshit?


Never said that

I'm saying that, given a similar size, weight, skill level and age, a black man would generally beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.

Because this is what happens

A white man comes into a boxing gym all cocky. The black guy (Who to be fair was an ex boxer) almost didn't wanna do this to him but the white dude insisted.



In fact when you have the advantage black men can still regulate


----------



## Bojingles

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poor Me Paulie going to get into his "black folks can't lose a fight" bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that
> 
> I'm saying that, given a similar size, weight, skill level and age, a black man would generally beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> Because this is what happens
> 
> A white man comes into a boxing gym all cocky. The black guy (Who to be fair was an ex boxer) almost didn't wanna do this to him but the white dude insisted.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact when you have the advantage black men can still regulate
Click to expand...

Do you have a problem with white people saying that black people are generally better at sports?


----------



## Paul Essien

Bojingles said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poor Me Paulie going to get into his "black folks can't lose a fight" bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that
> 
> I'm saying that, given a similar size, weight, skill level and age, a black man would generally beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> Because this is what happens
> 
> A white man comes into a boxing gym all cocky. The black guy (Who to be fair was an ex boxer) almost didn't wanna do this to him but the white dude insisted.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact when you have the advantage black men can still regulate
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a problem with white people saying that black people are generally better at sports?
Click to expand...


Yes bcoz it's not true and I've never heard or read a logical argument from anyone to say that blk ppl are better at sports


----------



## Bojingles

Paul Essien said:


> Yes bcoz it's not true and I've never heard or read a logical argument from anyone to say that blk ppl are better at sports


Then why would you believe that given the same size, weight, skill, and age, black men are generally better at (unarmed) one-on-one combat?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poor Me Paulie going to get into his "black folks can't lose a fight" bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that
> 
> I'm saying that, given a similar size, weight, skill level and age, a black man would generally beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> Because this is what happens
> 
> A white man comes into a boxing gym all cocky. The black guy (Who to be fair was an ex boxer) almost didn't wanna do this to him but the white dude insisted.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact when you have the advantage black men can still regulate
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul Essien

Bojingles said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bcoz it's not true and I've never heard or read a logical argument from anyone to say that blk ppl are better at sports
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would you believe that given the same size, weight, skill, and age, black men are generally better at (unarmed) one-on-one combat?
Click to expand...


Bcoz white men are pussies. It's a mental thing. I know when I've had fight with with a white man. I was prepared to fight that white man till hell freezes over and then I would have carried on fighting him on that ice.

White men need all the weapons, and the bombs and the guns even bk in the day when the Klan used to come to lynch a blk man they'd come in a mob.

But that wasn't enough advantage.

They used to come at night when the blk man was asleep to catch him off guard.

But that wasn't enough advantage

They used to bring tools and weapons with them

But that wasn't enough advantage

They used to have the backing off law enforcement and the police

And all that just get one unarmed blk man

So you tell me who is the pussy ?


----------



## Bojingles

Paul Essien said:


> Bojingles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bcoz it's not true and I've never heard or read a logical argument from anyone to say that blk ppl are better at sports
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would you believe that given the same size, weight, skill, and age, black men are generally better at (unarmed) one-on-one combat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bcoz white men are pussies. It's a mental thing. I know when I've had fight with with a white man. I was prepared to fight that white man till hell freezes over and then I would have carried on fighting him on that ice.
> 
> White men need all the weapons, and the bombs and the guns even bk in the day when the Klan used to come to lynch a blk man they'd come in a mob.
> 
> But that wasn't enough advantage.
> 
> They used to come at night when the blk man was asleep to catch him off guard.
> 
> But that wasn't enough advantage
> 
> They used to bring tools and weapons with them
> 
> But that wasn't enough advantage
> 
> They used to have the backing off law enforcement and the police
> 
> And all that just get one unarmed blk man
> 
> So you tell me who is the pussy ?
Click to expand...


In other words, you're basing your opinion on anecdotal evidence and unsubstantiated presumption, which is pretty shaky as far as validity goes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MeBelle said:


> *More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege*
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this thread has run it's course.


Pretty much


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> Bojingles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bcoz it's not true and I've never heard or read a logical argument from anyone to say that blk ppl are better at sports
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would you believe that given the same size, weight, skill, and age, black men are generally better at (unarmed) one-on-one combat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bcoz white men are pussies. It's a mental thing. I know when I've had fight with with a white man. I was prepared to fight that white man till hell freezes over and then I would have carried on fighting him on that ice.
> 
> White men need all the weapons, and the bombs and the guns even bk in the day when the Klan used to come to lynch a blk man they'd come in a mob.
> 
> But that wasn't enough advantage.
> 
> They used to come at night when the blk man was asleep to catch him off guard.
> 
> But that wasn't enough advantage
> 
> They used to bring tools and weapons with them
> 
> But that wasn't enough advantage
> 
> They used to have the backing off law enforcement and the police
> 
> And all that just get one unarmed blk man
> 
> So you tell me who is the pussy ?
Click to expand...

That's democrats for ya


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Bojingles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bcoz it's not true and I've never heard or read a logical argument from anyone to say that blk ppl are better at sports
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would you believe that given the same size, weight, skill, and age, black men are generally better at (unarmed) one-on-one combat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bcoz white men are pussies. It's a mental thing. I know when I've had fight with with a white man......
Click to expand...


You've never been in a fight with anyone, pussy. Race has nothing to do with the outcome of real conflicts in the real world.


----------



## Paul Essien

Pure clean and clear water. Melissani Lake, Greece.







The road through Death Valley, USA. It stretches more than 200 kilometers in a straight line






The Fukang meteorite - a precious gift of the universe. It is nearly 4.5 billion years old






10 - This is a Zebroid - a mixture of a zebra and a pony






For people who say Diet and Exercise don't work


----------



## Turtlesoup

Paul Essien said:


> White woman got 25 years for running over black kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why they go for the kids, They know not do this black men or even black women. This is how cowardly they are.


She's a schizo.................and as such she should have been killed off instead.


----------



## Paul Essien

So here we have a story were they were going to build high speed rail in Texas to run from Dallas to Houston ?

The problem is they're running that through white folks sh*T and don't you know the white folks down there are taken that to court ? The white folks down there are like _"Hey Whoah !!! You ain't gonna do us like the negroes !!"_

And get this. They are running it through a bunch of farmland and those white folks are like _"Hell no !! We doing productive stuff on our farm"_

Blk ppl never have the opportunity to sue anybody, get an injuction for anybody. White folks once you start going to their areas, here comes the lawsuits, the injunction, the politicians, the delays things you've NEVER heard of happening with blk folks

There is NEVER any delay when they wanna build stuff in black area. Constituional rights is supspended. Civili rights is suspended.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Unkotare

100 years ago vs happening right now? Are you as bad at math as IM2?


----------



## Paul Essien

Hunter is a mess- a crackhead with sex tapes, prostitutes, hell- you name it. His entire existence is pure fuckery

Are we surprised that racism has trickled down in Crime Bill Biden's family?


----------



## Paul Essien

_Na. Nothing to worry about._


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Hunter is a mess- a crackhead with sex tapes, prostitutes, hell- you name it. His entire existence is pure fuckery
> 
> Are we surprised that racism has trickled down in Crime Bill Biden's family?






Thank the democrat establishment for protecting his sorry ass.  You know, YOUR people.

We want him locked up.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> _Na. Nothing to worry about._
> 
> View attachment 500750








And you don't.

It's simple.  Don't fuck with them and they won't bother you in the slightest.

On the other hand, try to screw with them and they will be finding pieces of you all over the place.


----------



## Paul Essien

White society are fine with black people as long as we are at the bottom. As long as were are in need. As long as we are struggling. As long as we are getting killed but when we start competing, boy white society take the gloves off.

So two blk girls won valedictorian in West Point MS and the white parents cried foul and were like _"We are gonna have to have a recount"_ They used _"I'm white and I say so" _so they got two white students to share it.

I swear to god. The white supremacists ain't shit.

westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 The fking lot all of them

They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters *EMBARRASSED* them. These beautiful black sisters outshined ALL the white students and non blk ppl  academically

And they said.






So they used to *THEIR* system to shove 2 white people in. This is why sports is problem for them. They can't compete without a system of injustice.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> See - White people are fine with black people as long are bottom, when were are in need, when we are struggling but when we start competing, boy they take the gloves off.
> 
> So two blk girls won valedictorian and the white parents cried foul. The white parents were like "We are gonna have to have a recount. So they used "I'm white and I say so" so they got two white students to share it.
> 
> I swear to god. White people are snowflakes. The white supremacists ain't shit. westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 all of them
> 
> They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters EMBARRASSED them. These beautiful black sisters outshined all white and non blk ppl  academically
> 
> And they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they used to THEIR system to shove to white people in their. This is why sports is problem for them.
> 
> Whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti
> 
> They are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If white were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.


I am a white supremacist? Show one post where that is remotely true. I am a Jew, you moron. Do you know very many Jewish white supremacists? 

WillHaftawaite Coyote Meister WinterBorn 


Can this guy call me this in a non Rubber Room/Flame Zone/Badlands area with zero proof? How is that remotely cool? But I can't say, I'll punch him in his stupid lying face?

Seems silly. Either we have rules or we don't


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> White society are fine with black people as long as we are at the bottom. As long as were are in need. As long as we are struggling. As long as we are getting but when we start competing, boy white society take the gloves off.
> 
> So two blk girls won valedictorian in West Point MS and the white parents cried foul. The white parents were like _"We are gonna have to have a recount"_ They used _"I'm white and I say so" _so they got two white students to share it.
> 
> I swear to god. White supremeacists are snowflakes. The white supremacists ain't shit.
> 
> westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 all of them
> 
> They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters *EMBARRASSED* them. These beautiful black sisters outshined all white and non blk ppl  academically
> 
> And they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they used to *THEIR* system to shove to white people in. This is why sports is problem for them. They can't compete without a system of injustice.


Has anything negative ever happened to you personally in your entire life that was completely and solely your own responsibility?


----------



## Paul Essien

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - White people are fine with black people as long are bottom, when were are in need, when we are struggling but when we start competing, boy they take the gloves off.
> 
> So two blk girls won valedictorian and the white parents cried foul. The white parents were like "We are gonna have to have a recount. So they used "I'm white and I say so" so they got two white students to share it.
> 
> I swear to god. White people are snowflakes. The white supremacists ain't shit. westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 all of them
> 
> They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters EMBARRASSED them. These beautiful black sisters outshined all white and non blk ppl  academically
> 
> And they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they used to THEIR system to shove to white people in their. This is why sports is problem for them.
> 
> Whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti
> 
> They are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If white were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a white supremacist? Show one post where that is remotely true. I am a Jew, you moron. Do you know very many Jewish white supremacists?
> 
> WillHaftawaite Coyote Meister WinterBorn
> 
> 
> Can this guy call me this in a non Rubber Room/Flame Zone/Badlands area with zero proof? How is that remotely cool? But I can't say, I'll punch him in his stupid lying face?
> 
> Seems silly. Either we have rules or we don't
Click to expand...

All white people are racist - white supremacists. 

Why ? Because there is no master list of who is and is not a racist - white supremacist.

So all white people are white supremacists.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Paul Essien said:


>


Why are taxpayers on the hook for domestic violence and sexual assaults?



And I am sorry, but who do you think the victims were and bad guys were in the tulsa massacre?   Let me help you out...the victims weren't the blacks who started the fight under the stupid gangster Stradford to go get the rapist Diamond Dave out of jail.  Stradford deserved far more than the burning down of  his hotel/gamblinghall/speakeasy/cottonclue and hooker rental rooms.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


What did the Supreme Court do, give the thug blacks a list of even more ways to resist arrest?


----------



## jbrownson0831

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - White people are fine with black people as long are bottom, when were are in need, when we are struggling but when we start competing, boy they take the gloves off.
> 
> So two blk girls won valedictorian and the white parents cried foul. The white parents were like "We are gonna have to have a recount. So they used "I'm white and I say so" so they got two white students to share it.
> 
> I swear to god. White people are snowflakes. The white supremacists ain't shit. westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 all of them
> 
> They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters EMBARRASSED them. These beautiful black sisters outshined all white and non blk ppl  academically
> 
> And they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they used to THEIR system to shove to white people in their. This is why sports is problem for them.
> 
> Whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti
> 
> They are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If white were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a white supremacist? Show one post where that is remotely true. I am a Jew, you moron. Do you know very many Jewish white supremacists?
> 
> WillHaftawaite Coyote Meister WinterBorn
> 
> 
> Can this guy call me this in a non Rubber Room/Flame Zone/Badlands area with zero proof? How is that remotely cool? But I can't say, I'll punch him in his stupid lying face?
> 
> Seems silly. Either we have rules or we don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All white people are racist - white supremacists.
> 
> Why ? Because there is no master list of who is and is not a racist - white supremacist.
> 
> So all white people are white supremacists.
Click to expand...

Does the whooshing sound of the wind passing through your ears bother you?


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> White society are fine with black people as long as we are at the bottom. As long as were are in need. As long as we are struggling. As long as we are getting killed but when we start competing, boy white society take the gloves off.
> 
> So two blk girls won valedictorian in West Point MS and the white parents cried foul and were like _"We are gonna have to have a recount"_ They used _"I'm white and I say so" _so they got two white students to share it.
> 
> I swear to god. The white supremacists ain't shit.
> 
> westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 The fking lot all of them
> 
> They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters *EMBARRASSED* them. These beautiful black sisters outshined ALL the white students and non blk ppl  academically
> 
> And they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they used to *THEIR* system to shove 2 white people in. This is why sports is problem for them. They can't compete without a system of injustice.








Uh huh.  The guidance counselor didn't know how to calculate the scores.  I will hold my outrage till the entire factual story is known.  Right now we have a bunch of race whores screaming.

Color me unimpressed.

If it is found that the white students shouldn't have been named then i will wholeheartedly support your outrage, but right now I will reserve judgment.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - White people are fine with black people as long are bottom, when were are in need, when we are struggling but when we start competing, boy they take the gloves off.
> 
> So two blk girls won valedictorian and the white parents cried foul. The white parents were like "We are gonna have to have a recount. So they used "I'm white and I say so" so they got two white students to share it.
> 
> I swear to god. White people are snowflakes. The white supremacists ain't shit. westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 all of them
> 
> They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters EMBARRASSED them. These beautiful black sisters outshined all white and non blk ppl  academically
> 
> And they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they used to THEIR system to shove to white people in their. This is why sports is problem for them.
> 
> Whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti
> 
> They are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If white were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a white supremacist? Show one post where that is remotely true. I am a Jew, you moron. Do you know very many Jewish white supremacists?
> 
> WillHaftawaite Coyote Meister WinterBorn
> 
> 
> Can this guy call me this in a non Rubber Room/Flame Zone/Badlands area with zero proof? How is that remotely cool? But I can't say, I'll punch him in his stupid lying face?
> 
> Seems silly. Either we have rules or we don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All white people are racist - white supremacists.
> 
> Why ? Because there is no master list of who is and is not a racist - white supremacist.
> 
> So all white people are white supremacists.
Click to expand...

But not all white people are supreme to all black people. Even since most are, that makes no sense.


----------



## AMart




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - White people are fine with black people as long are bottom, when were are in need, when we are struggling but when we start competing, boy they take the gloves off.
> 
> So two blk girls won valedictorian and the white parents cried foul. The white parents were like "We are gonna have to have a recount. So they used "I'm white and I say so" so they got two white students to share it.
> 
> I swear to god. White people are snowflakes. The white supremacists ain't shit. westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 all of them
> 
> They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters EMBARRASSED them. These beautiful black sisters outshined all white and non blk ppl  academically
> 
> And they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they used to THEIR system to shove to white people in their. This is why sports is problem for them.
> 
> Whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti
> 
> They are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If white were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a white supremacist? Show one post where that is remotely true. I am a Jew, you moron. Do you know very many Jewish white supremacists?
> 
> WillHaftawaite Coyote Meister WinterBorn
> 
> 
> Can this guy call me this in a non Rubber Room/Flame Zone/Badlands area with zero proof? How is that remotely cool? But I can't say, I'll punch him in his stupid lying face?
> 
> Seems silly. Either we have rules or we don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All white people are racist - white supremacists.
> 
> Why ? Because there is no master list of who is and is not a racist - white supremacist.
> 
> So all white people are white supremacists.
Click to expand...

Funny since white people don't consider me a Jew, as being white. You say I am a racist cause I am white. Explains why antisemitism is at an all time high. I do respect your honesty. Thank you for that. Tell me, what do you specifically have against Jewish people? Why the hate?


----------



## Paul Essien

AzogtheDefiler

I might I have got you mixed up with AZrailwhale

I know there is one of AZ dudes are hardcore white supremacist. I'm not sure yet though


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> 
> I might I have got you mixed up with AZrailwhale
> 
> I know there is one of AZ dudes are hardcore white supremacist. I'm not sure yet though


You said ALL white people and now you're saying its a false accusation? Again, find just one remotely white supremacist type post from me and I'll gladly agree with you. Empty accusations are weak sauce. It is tough to make progress when we scream at one another. Your ancestors went through hell. I get it. But I had zero to do with it. My ancestors went through hell too. Maybe we should work together instead of pointing fingers at one another? Ever think of that?


----------



## Paul Essien

You said one comment that was interesting

AzogtheDefiler 
*Do you know very many Jewish white supremacists?*

Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.

A whole community of white Jewish people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students. 

Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.

But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified






Or remember Judy Mozes wife of the Israeli Interior Minister got on twitter to share a racist joke











And the irony is

*Black American soldiers helped to free your people when you were getting wiped out by Hitler and his boys



*







When people discuss WW2 and the holocaust in Europe. They leave out that Black American soldiers in the front lines in WW2 defeating the Nazis and liberating people from concentration cam[s









AzogtheDefiler 
*Your ancestors went through hell. I get it. But I had zero to do with it. My ancestors went through hell too*. 

And  Jewish people in Israel get millions each day from the USA and they use that to shit on kill oppress the darker skinned palestinians


AzogtheDefiler 
*Maybe we should work together instead of pointing fingers at one another? Ever think of that?*

What are you talking about ?

Israel is supposed to be the mecca for Jewish people and any Jewish person can and is welcomed there well as long as your not blk. 


AzogtheDefiler 
*You said ALL white people and now you're saying its a false accusation? Again, find just one remotely white supremacist type post from me and I'll gladly agree with you. Empty accusations are weak sauce. It is tough to make progress when we scream at one another.*

The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance. So all whites will deny it.

But what I know do is this ?

If a black man is in the court for a serious crime and you have ten of you in the jury ? That brother is fked.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> You said one comment that was interesting
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *Do you know very many Jewish white supremacists?*
> 
> Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.
> 
> A whole community of white Jewish people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students.
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> View attachment 501383
> 
> 
> Or remember Judy Mozes wife of the Israeli Interior Minister got on twitter to share a racist joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the irony is
> 
> *Black American soldiers helped to free your people when you were getting wiped out by Hitler and his boys
> 
> View attachment 501387*
> 
> View attachment 501389View attachment 501390
> 
> When people discuss WW2 and the holocaust in Europe. They leave out that Black American soldiers in the front lines in WW2 defeating the Nazis and liberating people from concentration cam[s
> 
> View attachment 501392
> 
> View attachment 501393
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *Your ancestors went through hell. I get it. But I had zero to do with it. My ancestors went through hell too*.
> 
> And  Jewish people in Israel get millions each day from the USA and they use that to shit on kill oppress the darker skinned palestinians
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *Maybe we should work together instead of pointing fingers at one another? Ever think of that?*
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> Israel is supposed to be the mecca for Jewish people and any Jewish person can and is welcomed there well as long as your not blk.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *You said ALL white people and now you're saying its a false accusation? Again, find just one remotely white supremacist type post from me and I'll gladly agree with you. Empty accusations are weak sauce. It is tough to make progress when we scream at one another.*
> 
> The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance. So all whites will deny it.
> 
> But what I know do is this ?
> 
> If a black man is in the court for a serious crime and you have ten of you in the jury ? That brother is fked.


Comment from ME!?!?!?

Want me to list all the antisemitic comments from black people? I can play this game all day. I have a lot of posts on this board. Surely you can find ONE racist one. OR do you admit you were lying the whole time? Which is it? A Jew cannot be a Nazi. 

10 of who? Who is "you"?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> You said one comment that was interesting
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *Do you know very many Jewish white supremacists?*
> 
> Some of the leaders of the American Nazi Party like Dan Burros and Frank Collin were Jewish.
> 
> A whole community of white Jewish people in Brooklyn had a meeting to share their fears about a new charter school in their area that will have predomenantly Black students.
> 
> Tall people are not the ones shooting up schools. It's THEIR children.
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Midwood, Kensington, Mapleton and Bensonhurst are huge tight knit jewish neighborhoods They got a lot of push in those neighborhoods with having there own businesses. They are very Codified
> 
> View attachment 501383
> 
> 
> Or remember Judy Mozes wife of the Israeli Interior Minister got on twitter to share a racist joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the irony is
> 
> *Black American soldiers helped to free your people when you were getting wiped out by Hitler and his boys
> 
> View attachment 501387*
> 
> View attachment 501389View attachment 501390
> 
> When people discuss WW2 and the holocaust in Europe. They leave out that Black American soldiers in the front lines in WW2 defeating the Nazis and liberating people from concentration cam[s
> 
> View attachment 501392
> 
> View attachment 501393
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *Your ancestors went through hell. I get it. But I had zero to do with it. My ancestors went through hell too*.
> 
> And  Jewish people in Israel get millions each day from the USA and they use that to shit on kill oppress the darker skinned palestinians
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *Maybe we should work together instead of pointing fingers at one another? Ever think of that?*
> 
> What are you talking about ?
> 
> Israel is supposed to be the mecca for Jewish people and any Jewish person can and is welcomed there well as long as your not blk.
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *You said ALL white people and now you're saying its a false accusation? Again, find just one remotely white supremacist type post from me and I'll gladly agree with you. Empty accusations are weak sauce. It is tough to make progress when we scream at one another.*
> 
> The denial of racism is essential to it's maintenance. So all whites will deny it.
> 
> But what I know do is this ?
> 
> If a black man is in the court for a serious crime and you have ten of you in the jury ? That brother is fked.








						ADL Survey Finds Anti-Semitism High in Black Community
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org
				











						Black Americans sacrifice their moral credibility by indulging in anti-Semitism
					

A recent controversy consuming the sports world of late — stoked by social media posts from Philadelphia Eagles wide receiver DeSean Jackson — reveals less abou…




					theundefeated.com
				











						Nick Cannon Discusses Antisemitism, Black-Jewish Relations on AJC Advocacy Anywhere
					

Nick Cannon, in his first appearance on a Jewish program, AJC Advocacy Anywhere, said today he would be “the sacrificial lamb as a member of the entertainment community” to bring America’s Black and Jewish communities closer together.




					www.ajc.org
				





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/07/08/stephen-jackson-says-desean-jackson-is-speaking-truth-adds-anti-semitic-claims-his-own/
		









						Stephen Jackson Sadly Doubles Down On Anti-Semitism In Abhorrent Instagram Video
					

Former NBA player Stephen Jackson emerged as one of the most prominent leaders of the nationwide protests against systemic racism and police brutality in the aftermath of his friend George Floyd’s killing. But now, Jackson has sadly sullied his message with unabashed anti-Semitism.




					www.forbes.com
				











						Nation of Islam leader Farrakhan delivers anti-Semitic speech | CNN Politics
					

Minister Louis Farrakhan engaged in a series of anti-Semitic remarks on Sunday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not all white people are supreme to all black people. ....
Click to expand...

The Supremes were all black. YOU should start a barbershop quartet and call it The Inferiors.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not all white people are supreme to all black people. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Supremes were all black. YOU should start a barbershop quartet and call it The Inferiors.
Click to expand...

Does this pass for wit in your world? Are you an Essien too?


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> White woman got 25 years for running over black kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why they go for the kids, They know not do this black men or even black women. This is how cowardly they are.



She only got 25 years?

It was a despicable crime. Her prison sentence should've been, at a minimum, 25 years per child.

And, as an aside, I notice that you said nothing about her getting 25 years for running over latino kids. That's because you're a fucking racist negro...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poor Me Paulie going to get into his "black folks can't lose a fight" bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that
> 
> I'm saying that, given a similar size, weight, skill level and age, a black man would generally beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> Because this is what happens
> 
> A white man comes into a boxing gym all cocky. The black guy (Who to be fair was an ex boxer) almost didn't wanna do this to him but the white dude insisted.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact when you have the advantage black men can still regulate
Click to expand...


Horseshit. The last thing your run of the mill negro wants to do is fight _anyone _one on one. 

Why?

Because they're pussies, that's why. They'll wait until they've amassed more greasy negroes before doing anything.

I did get a kick out of how you tried to prove your point by using a trained boxer as an example of of negroes are superior fighters. They're not. Negroes like you are cowards...


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not all white people are supreme to all black people. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Supremes were all black. YOU should start a barbershop quartet and call it The Inferiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this pass for wit in your world? Are you an Essien too?
Click to expand...

Are you an idiot? Clearly so.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Poor Me Paulie going to get into his "black folks can't lose a fight" bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that
> 
> I'm saying that, given a similar size, weight, skill level and age, a black man would generally beat a white man in unarmed 1 on 1 combat.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

And that is just stupid shit only some racist idiot who has never actually been in "unarmed 1 on 1 combat" would say.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> White society are fine with black people as long as we are at the bottom. As long as were are in need. As long as we are struggling. As long as we are getting killed but when we start competing, boy white society take the gloves off.
> 
> So two blk girls won valedictorian in West Point MS and the white parents cried foul and were like _"We are gonna have to have a recount"_ They used _"I'm white and I say so" _so they got two white students to share it.
> 
> I swear to god. The white supremacists ain't shit.
> 
> westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 The fking lot all of them
> 
> They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters *EMBARRASSED* them. These beautiful black sisters outshined ALL the white students and non blk ppl  academically



You know what's funny? I didn't know a thing about that until you mentioned it.

You know what's even funnier? The fact that colored boys like you think that some middle school "valedictorian" is something important.

You're a black supremacist. Everything you post is anti-white. It has nothing to do with equality. It has nothing to do with progress. It has to do with how whitey's bad and your sorry ass is, somehow, downtrodden because some white guy owned negroes 200 years ago. You don't want to equality. You want revenge. You're just too big of a cowardly puissy to try to get it, though, so you just post on internet forums about how badass you are. You know that if every negro in this country rallied behind you to get your revenge, you'd be eliminated, one and all. There would be no more negroes, because their stupidity will have gotten them killed.

So, yeah, fuck you...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> All white people are racist - white supremacists.
> 
> Why ? Because there is no master list of who is and is not a racist - white supremacist.
> 
> So all white people are white supremacists.



Well, sounds to me as though you're pretty well fucked, then...


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> 
> I might I have got you mixed up with AZrailwhale
> 
> I know there is one of AZ dudes are hardcore white supremacist. I'm not sure yet though


I'm about as far from a white supremacist as anyone can get.  I was raised dirt poor in a very integrated ghetto.  I had friends of all races and learned very early on that race doesn't matter, character does.  There are good and bad in all races.  I judge people on their actions and statements;  so in my opinion, you are one of the most racist people on this board.  I'm not a white supremacist, but you are certainly a black supremacist and prove it every time you post.


----------



## Meathead

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not all white people are supreme to all black people. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Supremes were all black. YOU should start a barbershop quartet and call it The Inferiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this pass for wit in your world? Are you an Essien too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an idiot? Clearly so.
Click to expand...

Go play with Sealy. You are on the same level.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not all white people are supreme to all black people. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Supremes were all black. YOU should start a barbershop quartet and call it The Inferiors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this pass for wit in your world? Are you an Essien too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you an idiot? Clearly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go play with Sealy. You are on the same level.
Click to expand...

Those are fighting words


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - White people are fine with black people as long are bottom, when were are in need, when we are struggling but when we start competing, boy they take the gloves off.
> 
> So two blk girls won valedictorian and the white parents cried foul. The white parents were like "We are gonna have to have a recount. So they used "I'm white and I say so" so they got two white students to share it.
> 
> I swear to god. White people are snowflakes. The white supremacists ain't shit. westwall, Meathead, Canon Shooter , Meathead, AzogtheDefiler Quasar44 all of them
> 
> They need a system of injustice in order to compete. They thought that black women are meant to be ghetto, hood rats baby mamas and these sisters EMBARRASSED them. These beautiful black sisters outshined all white and non blk ppl  academically
> 
> And they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they used to THEIR system to shove to white people in their. This is why sports is problem for them.
> 
> Whites never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti
> 
> They are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If white were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a white supremacist? Show one post where that is remotely true. I am a Jew, you moron. Do you know very many Jewish white supremacists?
> 
> WillHaftawaite Coyote Meister WinterBorn
> 
> 
> Can this guy call me this in a non Rubber Room/Flame Zone/Badlands area with zero proof? How is that remotely cool? But I can't say, I'll punch him in his stupid lying face?
> 
> Seems silly. Either we have rules or we don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All white people are racist - white supremacists.
> 
> Why ? Because there is no master list of who is and is not a racist - white supremacist.
> 
> So all white people are white supremacists.
Click to expand...


Please put yourself on ignore and save us all the trouble


----------



## Paul Essien

AzogtheDefiler 
*Comment from ME!?!?!?Surely you can find ONE racist one. OR do you admit you were lying the whole time? Which is it? A Jew cannot be a Nazi.*

You can't prove that someone is racist because it deals with motive and intentions, which are a matter of guesswork on my part. Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which you know they can never win.

@@AzogtheDefiler
*Want me to list all the antisemitic comments from black people? I can play this game all day. I have a lot of posts on this board*. 

But white man 

You still get the job
You still get the loan
You still get car,
You still get the house
Your kids get leniency from judges, from police. 
Your areas don't get gentrified. 
Israel isn't sanctioned to death or have their resources stolen from them. 
Israel still get millions every week from USA to build them up. 
You can still travel anywhere in the world white man and set up shop and no body would mind. 
You white man, can still go to hospital and know they're gonna fight harder to save you and your kids life than they would do a black person life 
You know that they're not use you as a guinea pigs in white hospitals the way they use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals
You know your schools are not getting under funded under staffed.
So tell how is all this evil blk racism affecting Jewish ppl's lives ?

_I'll wait._

White supremacy trumps everything. White ppl forget their differences and all band together to practice white supremacy and history has shown that to be true


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> *Comment from ME!?!?!?Surely you can find ONE racist one. OR do you admit you were lying the whole time? Which is it? A Jew cannot be a Nazi.*
> 
> You can't prove that someone is racist because it deals with motive and intentions, which are a matter of guesswork on my part. Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which you know they can never win.
> 
> @@AzogtheDefiler
> *Want me to list all the antisemitic comments from black people? I can play this game all day. I have a lot of posts on this board*.
> 
> But white man
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get car,
> You still get the house
> Your kids get leniency from judges, from police.
> Your areas don't get gentrified.
> Israel isn't sanctioned to death or have their resources stolen from them.
> Israel still get millions every week from USA to build them up.
> You can still travel anywhere in the world white man and set up shop and no body would mind.
> You white man, can still go to hospital and know they're gonna fight harder to save you and your kids life than they would do a black person life
> You know that they're not use you as a guinea pigs in white hospitals the way they use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals
> You know your schools are not getting under funded under staffed.
> So tell how is all this evil blk racism affecting Jewish ppl's lives ?
> 
> _I'll wait._
> 
> White supremacy trumps everything. White ppl forget their differences and all band together to practice white supremacy and history has shown that to be true


So you cannot find one post from me that is racist. So you lied. Thank you. Your diversion will not work. You’re a bad person. Regardless of skin color.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> *Comment from ME!?!?!?Surely you can find ONE racist one. OR do you admit you were lying the whole time? Which is it? A Jew cannot be a Nazi.*
> 
> You can't prove that someone is racist because it deals with motive and intentions, which are a matter of guesswork on my part. Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which you know they can never win.
> 
> @@AzogtheDefiler
> *Want me to list all the antisemitic comments from black people? I can play this game all day. I have a lot of posts on this board*.
> 
> But white man
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get car,
> You still get the house
> Your kids get leniency from judges, from police.
> Your areas don't get gentrified.
> Israel isn't sanctioned to death or have their resources stolen from them.
> Israel still get millions every week from USA to build them up.
> You can still travel anywhere in the world white man and set up shop and no body would mind.
> You white man, can still go to hospital and know they're gonna fight harder to save you and your kids life than they would do a black person life
> You know that they're not use you as a guinea pigs in white hospitals the way they use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals
> You know your schools are not getting under funded under staffed.
> So tell how is all this evil blk racism affecting Jewish ppl's lives ?
> 
> _I'll wait._
> 
> White supremacy trumps everything. White ppl forget their differences and all band together to practice white supremacy and history has shown that to be true


The professional victim. YOU ^^^^^^ are the most sackless little whiner EVER. What a pathetic excuse for a man.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> *Comment from ME!?!?!?Surely you can find ONE racist one. OR do you admit you were lying the whole time? Which is it? A Jew cannot be a Nazi.*
> 
> You can't prove that someone is racist because it deals with motive and intentions, which are a matter of guesswork on my part. Racists know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which you know they can never win.
> 
> @@AzogtheDefiler
> *Want me to list all the antisemitic comments from black people? I can play this game all day. I have a lot of posts on this board*.
> 
> But white man
> 
> You still get the job
> You still get the loan
> You still get car,
> You still get the house
> Your kids get leniency from judges, from police.
> Your areas don't get gentrified.
> Israel isn't sanctioned to death or have their resources stolen from them.
> Israel still get millions every week from USA to build them up.
> You can still travel anywhere in the world white man and set up shop and no body would mind.
> You white man, can still go to hospital and know they're gonna fight harder to save you and your kids life than they would do a black person life
> You know that they're not use you as a guinea pigs in white hospitals the way they use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals
> You know your schools are not getting under funded under staffed.
> So tell how is all this evil blk racism affecting Jewish ppl's lives ?
> 
> _I'll wait._
> 
> White supremacy trumps everything. White ppl forget their differences and all band together to practice white supremacy and history has shown that to be true


You're insane.


----------



## Paul Essien

AzogtheDefiler
*So you cannot find one post from me that is racist. So you lied.*

I'm not gonna put you in position where I have to prove something to you because that then puts you in the position of power and that's not going to happen.

The game that white supremacists play is to present their point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement. So they wont say "_Blks are savages_" but they will say "_Well according to the FBI the crime rate for black ppl is.._....." they won't say "_Blacks are dumb"_ but they will say "_Well acoording to the stats the blk IQ is lower than ...."_

They make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are violent savages) but short of saying that, b4 you stop n wink at other white supremacists.

Secondly racism can't be proven to whites

Why ? Well a lot of reasons

Why ?

1. *Whites benefit from racism.*

This causes whites to turn a blind eye, to make excuses,

2. *White people control the places that determine the truth*

Less than 22% of the world is white.
Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
Yet they run the BBC, CNN, Facebook, Twitter, Penguin books, FBI, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge.

They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.

3. *Prejudice is not logical*.

That makes it hard to disprove logically.

It can be confirmed by facts (_one black rapist_) but never disproved (_a thousand blk ppl who dont rape_). It works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling, not thought.

Finally when you do find white people who believe in racism, they believe it not because they read it in a book, but usually came from them seeing family, friends or lovers subjected to racism.

But 99,9% of the time even then they will discount it for one or more of the reasons above.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> *So you cannot find one post from me that is racist. So you lied.*
> 
> I'm not gonna put you in position where I have to prove something to you because that then puts you in the position of power and that's not going to happen.
> 
> The game that white supremacists play is to present their point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement. So they wont say "_Blks are savages_" but they will say "_Well according to the FBI the crime rate for black ppl is.._....." they won't say "_Blacks are dumb"_ but they will say "_Well acoording to the stats the blk IQ is lower than ...."_
> 
> They make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are violent savages) but short of saying that, b4 you stop n wink at other white supremacists.
> 
> Secondly racism can't be proven to whites
> 
> Why ? Well a lot of reasons
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 1. *Whites benefit from racism.*
> 
> This causes whites to turn a blind eye, to make excuses,
> 
> 2. *White people control the places that determine the truth*
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, Facebook, Twitter, Penguin books, FBI, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge.
> 
> They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> 3. *Prejudice is not logical*.
> 
> That makes it hard to disprove logically.
> 
> It can be confirmed by facts (_one black rapist_) but never disproved (_a thousand blk ppl who dont rape_). It works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling, not thought.
> 
> Finally when you do find white people who believe in racism, they believe it not because they read it in a book, but usually came from them seeing family, friends or lovers subjected to racism.
> 
> But most of the time even then they will discount it for one or more of the reasons above.


You made the accusation and brought me into this. If you didn’t lie then we would not be having this discussion. Just admit your mistake and move on. Be a man.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> *So you cannot find one post from me that is racist. So you lied.*
> 
> I'm not gonna put you in position where I have to prove something to you because that then puts you in the position of power and that's not going to happen.
> 
> The game that white supremacists play is to present their point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement. So they wont say "_Blks are savages_" but they will say "_Well according to the FBI the crime rate for black ppl is.._....." they won't say "_Blacks are dumb"_ but they will say "_Well acoording to the stats the blk IQ is lower than ...."_
> 
> They make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are violent savages) but short of saying that, b4 you stop n wink at other white supremacists.
> 
> Secondly racism can't be proven to whites
> 
> Why ? Well a lot of reasons
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 1. *Whites benefit from racism.*
> 
> This causes whites to turn a blind eye, to make excuses,
> 
> 2. *White people control the places that determine the truth*
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, Facebook, Twitter, Penguin books, FBI, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge.
> 
> They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> 3. *Prejudice is not logical*.
> 
> That makes it hard to disprove logically.
> 
> It can be confirmed by facts (_one black rapist_) but never disproved (_a thousand blk ppl who dont rape_). It works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling, not thought.
> 
> Finally when you do find white people who believe in racism, they believe it not because they read it in a book, but usually came from them seeing family, friends or lovers subjected to racism.
> 
> But 99,9% of the time even then they will discount it for one or more of the reasons above.


You first paragraph is an admission of failure.


----------



## Paul Essien

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *So you cannot find one post from me that is racist. So you lied.*
> 
> I'm not gonna put you in position where I have to prove something to you because that then puts you in the position of power and that's not going to happen.
> 
> The game that white supremacists play is to present their point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement. So they wont say "_Blks are savages_" but they will say "_Well according to the FBI the crime rate for black ppl is.._....." they won't say "_Blacks are dumb"_ but they will say "_Well acoording to the stats the blk IQ is lower than ...."_
> 
> They make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are violent savages) but short of saying that, b4 you stop n wink at other white supremacists.
> 
> Secondly racism can't be proven to whites
> 
> Why ? Well a lot of reasons
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 1. *Whites benefit from racism.*
> 
> This causes whites to turn a blind eye, to make excuses,
> 
> 2. *White people control the places that determine the truth*
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, Facebook, Twitter, Penguin books, FBI, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge.
> 
> They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> 3. *Prejudice is not logical*.
> 
> That makes it hard to disprove logically.
> 
> It can be confirmed by facts (_one black rapist_) but never disproved (_a thousand blk ppl who dont rape_). It works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling, not thought.
> 
> Finally when you do find white people who believe in racism, they believe it not because they read it in a book, but usually came from them seeing family, friends or lovers subjected to racism.
> 
> But most of the time even then they will discount it for one or more of the reasons above.
> 
> 
> 
> You made the accusation and brought me into this. If you didn’t lie then we would not be having this discussion. Just admit your mistake and move on. Be a man.
Click to expand...

No mistake. All white people are racist - white supremacists.  All of them. White people who are married to black people. White people who have kids to blk ppl. White people who write books on racism. White people who do relief work in Africa. All of them.

That's what I said at the start. That's what I said when i joined USMB.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *So you cannot find one post from me that is racist. So you lied.*
> 
> I'm not gonna put you in position where I have to prove something to you because that then puts you in the position of power and that's not going to happen.
> 
> The game that white supremacists play is to present their point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement. So they wont say "_Blks are savages_" but they will say "_Well according to the FBI the crime rate for black ppl is.._....." they won't say "_Blacks are dumb"_ but they will say "_Well acoording to the stats the blk IQ is lower than ...."_
> 
> They make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are violent savages) but short of saying that, b4 you stop n wink at other white supremacists.
> 
> Secondly racism can't be proven to whites
> 
> Why ? Well a lot of reasons
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 1. *Whites benefit from racism.*
> 
> This causes whites to turn a blind eye, to make excuses,
> 
> 2. *White people control the places that determine the truth*
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, Facebook, Twitter, Penguin books, FBI, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge.
> 
> They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> 3. *Prejudice is not logical*.
> 
> That makes it hard to disprove logically.
> 
> It can be confirmed by facts (_one black rapist_) but never disproved (_a thousand blk ppl who dont rape_). It works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling, not thought.
> 
> Finally when you do find white people who believe in racism, they believe it not because they read it in a book, but usually came from them seeing family, friends or lovers subjected to racism.
> 
> But most of the time even then they will discount it for one or more of the reasons above.
> 
> 
> 
> You made the accusation and brought me into this. If you didn’t lie then we would not be having this discussion. Just admit your mistake and move on. Be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mistake. All white people are racist - white supremacists.  All of them. White people who are married to black people. White people who have kids to blk ppl. White people who write books on racism. White people who do relief work in Africa. All of them.
> 
> That's what I said at the start. That's what I said when i joined USMB.
Click to expand...

But you mentioned me specifically so to you I am more racist than most. Show me proof or admit you fucked up.


----------



## Paul Essien

AzogtheDefiler
*But you mentioned me specifically so to you I am more racist than most. Show me proof or admit you fucked up.*

Do I think you are white supremacist ? Yes I do. But then again all white people are white supremacist ?

Why do I think this ?

Because I can't prove it.

But some one has to be a white supremacist.

It's like when money goes missing from a bank. All the workers are suspect. So all whites are suspect.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> *But you mentioned me specifically so to you I am more racist than most. Show me proof or admit you fucked up.*
> 
> Do I think you are white supremacist ? Yes I do. But then again all white people are white supremacist ?
> 
> Why do I think this ?
> 
> Because I can't prove it.
> 
> But some one has to be a white supremacist.
> 
> It's like when money goes missing from a bank. All the workers are suspect. So all whites are suspect.


OK but in your example you would say all the workers are suspects, you would not specifically point to one or two as you did in your example. So you admit you fucked up. Cool.


----------



## Paul Essien

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *But you mentioned me specifically so to you I am more racist than most. Show me proof or admit you fucked up.*
> 
> Do I think you are white supremacist ? Yes I do. But then again all white people are white supremacist ?
> 
> Why do I think this ?
> 
> Because I can't prove it.
> 
> But some one has to be a white supremacist.
> 
> It's like when money goes missing from a bank. All the workers are suspect. So all whites are suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> OK but in your example you would say all the workers are suspects, you would not specifically point to one or two as you did in your example. So you admit you fucked up. Cool.
Click to expand...

I refer to my previous answer. I'm done on this. Go on you can have the last word.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *But you mentioned me specifically so to you I am more racist than most. Show me proof or admit you fucked up.*
> 
> Do I think you are white supremacist ? Yes I do. But then again all white people are white supremacist ?
> 
> Why do I think this ?
> 
> Because I can't prove it.
> 
> But some one has to be a white supremacist.
> 
> It's like when money goes missing from a bank. All the workers are suspect. So all whites are suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> OK but in your example you would say all the workers are suspects, you would not specifically point to one or two as you did in your example. So you admit you fucked up. Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refer to my previous answer. I'm done on this. Go on you can have the last word.
Click to expand...

I accept your surrender


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *So you cannot find one post from me that is racist. So you lied.*
> 
> I'm not gonna put you in position where I have to prove something to you because that then puts you in the position of power and that's not going to happen.
> 
> The game that white supremacists play is to present their point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement. So they wont say "_Blks are savages_" but they will say "_Well according to the FBI the crime rate for black ppl is.._....." they won't say "_Blacks are dumb"_ but they will say "_Well acoording to the stats the blk IQ is lower than ...."_
> 
> They make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are violent savages) but short of saying that, b4 you stop n wink at other white supremacists.
> 
> Secondly racism can't be proven to whites
> 
> Why ? Well a lot of reasons
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 1. *Whites benefit from racism.*
> 
> This causes whites to turn a blind eye, to make excuses,
> 
> 2. *White people control the places that determine the truth*
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, Facebook, Twitter, Penguin books, FBI, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge.
> 
> They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> 3. *Prejudice is not logical*.
> 
> That makes it hard to disprove logically.
> 
> It can be confirmed by facts (_one black rapist_) but never disproved (_a thousand blk ppl who dont rape_). It works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling, not thought.
> 
> Finally when you do find white people who believe in racism, they believe it not because they read it in a book, but usually came from them seeing family, friends or lovers subjected to racism.
> 
> But most of the time even then they will discount it for one or more of the reasons above.
> 
> 
> 
> You made the accusation and brought me into this. If you didn’t lie then we would not be having this discussion. Just admit your mistake and move on. Be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mistake. All white people are racist - white supremacists.  All of them. White people who are married to black people. White people who have kids to blk ppl. White people who write books on racism. White people who do relief work in Africa. All of them.
> 
> That's what I said at the start. That's what I said when i joined USMB.
Click to expand...


Well, Hell, then I guess it's time to just start wiping out you blue-gums then, ain't it?

Apparently, nothing whites can or will do will ever satisfy you, so we'll do nothing except begin a wholesale eradication of porch monkeys from society.

That work for you, you ignorant negro fuck?

Praise Jesus...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *But you mentioned me specifically so to you I am more racist than most. Show me proof or admit you fucked up.*
> 
> Do I think you are white supremacist ? Yes I do. But then again all white people are white supremacist ?
> 
> Why do I think this ?
> 
> Because I can't prove it.
> 
> But some one has to be a white supremacist.
> 
> It's like when money goes missing from a bank. All the workers are suspect. So all whites are suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> OK but in your example you would say all the workers are suspects, you would not specifically point to one or two as you did in your example. So you admit you fucked up. Cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refer to my previous answer. I'm done on this. Go on you can have the last word.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you're done with it because you're not man enough to admit what a complete fuck up you are...


----------



## yidnar

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> *But you mentioned me specifically so to you I am more racist than most. Show me proof or admit you fucked up.*
> 
> Do I think you are white supremacist ? Yes I do. But then again all white people are white supremacist ?
> 
> Why do I think this ?
> 
> Because I can't prove it.
> 
> But some one has to be a white supremacist.
> 
> It's like when money goes missing from a bank. All the workers are suspect. So all whites are suspect.


i suspect you are an absolute idiot .


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


How do you spear someone's life?  The cops shot him in the legs, "spearing" his life.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


They gave up?  BTW, what does the Supreme Court have to do with your topic?


----------



## Paul Essien

White man kills his family after being told by his father to "get a job"





Another White man kills his family


----------



## Paul Essien

White ass kisser Kamala Harris hands Nina Simone's estate over to white people and makes sure her family have nothing


----------



## Paul Essien

More trashy white female behaviour. Here we have white supremacist angry because a black woman got the last bottle of hennesy


----------



## Paul Essien

Even more trashy white female behaviour. Drunk drugged white female arguing with mother calling the N word


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacist female tries to prevent black postmates driver from entering a building to deliver food


----------



## Paul Essien

Blacks in South Africa taking no shit from white supremacist down there


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## MarathonMike

Just checking in, I see Paul Essian is staying busy convincing himself White Supremacy and Systemic Racism are real.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler
> *So you cannot find one post from me that is racist. So you lied.*
> 
> I'm not gonna put you in position where I have to prove something to you because that then puts you in the position of power and that's not going to happen.
> 
> The game that white supremacists play is to present their point of view right up until it is a clearly racist statement. So they wont say "_Blks are savages_" but they will say "_Well according to the FBI the crime rate for black ppl is.._....." they won't say "_Blacks are dumb"_ but they will say "_Well acoording to the stats the blk IQ is lower than ...."_
> 
> They make these statements that lead up to an obvious conclusion (that black folks are violent savages) but short of saying that, b4 you stop n wink at other white supremacists.
> 
> Secondly racism can't be proven to whites
> 
> Why ? Well a lot of reasons
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 1. *Whites benefit from racism.*
> 
> This causes whites to turn a blind eye, to make excuses,
> 
> 2. *White people control the places that determine the truth*
> 
> Less than 22% of the world is white.
> Less than 11% of the world is white and male.
> Less than 2.3% of the world is white, male and speaks English.
> Yet they run the BBC, CNN, Facebook, Twitter, Penguin books, FBI, the New York Times, Harvard, Oxford and Cambridge.
> 
> They write most of the Hollywood films and Wikipedia articles. They even own BET.
> 
> 3. *Prejudice is not logical*.
> 
> That makes it hard to disprove logically.
> 
> It can be confirmed by facts (_one black rapist_) but never disproved (_a thousand blk ppl who dont rape_). It works in a part of the brain that deals with feeling, not thought.
> 
> Finally when you do find white people who believe in racism, they believe it not because they read it in a book, but usually came from them seeing family, friends or lovers subjected to racism.
> 
> But most of the time even then they will discount it for one or more of the reasons above.
> 
> 
> 
> You made the accusation and brought me into this. If you didn’t lie then we would not be having this discussion. Just admit your mistake and move on. Be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mistake. All white people are racist - white supremacists.  All of them. White people who are married to black people. White people who have kids to blk ppl. White people who write books on racism. White people who do relief work in Africa. All of them.
> 
> That's what I said at the start. That's what I said when i joined USMB.
Click to expand...

You're mentally ill.


----------



## protectionist

AKIP said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The privilege is having the account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why did a white country ever need black slaves???
Click to expand...

A "white country" didn't need black slaves, nor did a white country" ever have black slaves.  In the US, a tiny portion of a white country's population had black slaves. Less than 1% of that population.


----------



## protectionist

Here is footage of the shooting/killing of Daniel Shaver (white guy) by Mesa, AZ police officer Phillip Brailsford (white guy), when Shaver *failed to keep his hands visible.*  Blame clueless, liberal education system for not teaching kids (black or white) how to interact with police.

At 3:51 on the time bar, Shaver puts his hands behind his back (total NO-NO), but he gets away with it, as Brailsford does not shoot him (as he should have). He does warn Shaver that if he does that again, he will be shot.

At 4:28, Shaver again reaches behind him (looks like he's reaching for a gun in his back pocket). Brailsford fires 5 shots, killing Shaver.

If you don't follow directions precisely, you get shot. Black or white.


----------



## protectionist

impuretrash said:


> The hundreds of cases of black criminals surviving confrontations with the police don't get any media coverage.


Nor do the hundreds of cases of WHITE criminals NOT surviving confrontations with the police.  See Post # 3244.


----------



## protectionist

Paul Essien said:


>


You forgot to mention that the AR-15 of Nicolas Cruz ( a Hispanic), used to kill 17 people in the Parkland mass shooting, you mentioned, was sold to Cruz by a seller who had no knowledge of Cruz' ample criminal background.
That's because Cruz's background was kept hidden from the gun seller by Obama's PROMISE PROGRAM, which deliberately hid the criminal records of minority kids, so they could advance through school, and not go to prison.

If the seller would have seen Cruz' background in his background check, he would never have sold Cruz those guns.


----------



## Paul Essien

protectionist said:


> Here is footage of the shooting/killing of Daniel Shaver (white guy) by Mesa, AZ police officer Phillip Brailsford (white guy), when Shaver *failed to keep his hands visible.*  Blame clueless, liberal education system for not teaching kids (black or white) how to interact with police.
> 
> At 3:51 on the time bar, Shaver puts his hands behind his back (total NO-NO), but he gets away with it, as Brailsford does not shoot him (as he should have). He does warn Shaver that if he does that again, he will be shot.
> 
> At 4:28, Shaver again reaches behind him (looks like he's reaching for a gun in his back pocket). Brailsford fires 5 shots, killing Shaver.
> 
> If you don't follow directions precisely, you get shot. Black or white.


I've seen the video before.

Here's the full video


The cop had no interest in resolving the situation any way other than killing Shaver.

What cops do is give conflicting advice. So in this video they say _“keep your feet crossed!”_ and _“crawl to me!”_ how do you crawl while you keep your feet crossed?

He was absolutely wrong in every way with how he handled this situation. He was clearly overly aggressive, barking orders at suspects, understand that, suspects not actual proven criminals. He was playing games, enjoying his authority too much rather than getting the suspects handcuffed.

You saying the guy just had to follow orders and everything would have been fine. BULLSHIT. The second officer in the video clearly can’t even follow the orders of the aggressive officer correctly. He fails to stay in front of the lady and pull her as asked. And he’s stone cold sober and doesn’t have guns pointed at him.

How in the hell is it justifiable that a citizen who had no expectation of finding themselves at gunpoint that evening is supposed to be held to some super human capacity that even the cops can’t follow?

This hypocritical double standard of ‘I feared for my life’ that gets cops off and removes their responsibility is wrong to its core and proven deadly numerous times.

I would have convicted the cop of second degree murder. He had either intent to kill or intent to do serious bodily harm. He openly announced that he would kill the man, that he would shoot the man, etc. It is also possible that the killing was caused by the cop's dangerous conduct which was conducted in with an obvious disregard for human life.

.


----------



## Notaradical60

to mudwhistle I know that story 2 buddies of mine got pulled over for speeding the driver got slick with the cop and was removed from the car and beat up a little while he was searched and questioned. after writing the ticket the officer went around to the passenger pulled him out and beat him up too. The passenger asked what he did to deserve it. the Officer said "because I know you were going to say I wish he would have tried that s#^t with me when you drove off!


----------



## Paul Essien

Biden supporters....Where is the hate crime bill for Black Americans?


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> Biden supporters....Where is the hate crime bill for Black Americans?



Making statues for junkies who put guns to pregnant women's stomachs and juneteenth weren't enough/

Out of control feminine energy

Amazing you can contain all that victimhood


----------



## Paul Essien

A white man from Texas man kills two deputies because he got mad they were trying to catch a dog on the loose. The police didn't kill him, they arrested him.





Couple of months over 1,000 white kids at Ohio State U went on a rampage they call "Chitt Fest." They overturned half a dozen cars, smashed windows and trashed the entire area. The cops took hours to respond, then let them all to leave. White media ignored it






How is it that white males in America make up less than 2 percent of the global population but account for over 86% of school shootings on the entire planet?




.
Black folks in Texas, if you didn't believe the new open carry laws were meant to target YOU then you're probably going to be the NEXT victim. And the media is ALREADY in full cover up mode.



I've always said man white parents who adopt or have kids black people are often the worst white supremacist


----------



## AMart

Hey Paul, join the party!


----------



## San Souci

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Actually ,it is dirty Black savages killing COPS.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## AMart

LOL




THE National Museum of African American History and Culture has been accused of "racism" after releasing a whiteness chart that links hard work and a nuclear family unit to white culture.








						African American history museum releases ‘whiteness’ chart
					

THE National Museum of African American History and Culture has been accused of “racism” after releasing a whiteness chart that links hard work and a nuclear family unit to white cultur…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## Paul Essien

Show this video to people "Well you know if black people followed orders and were polite to cops nothing would happen"


----------



## Paul Essien

A diseased white man (Gentry Burns) who has HIV specifically targets multiple black women given them HIV only get's two years


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> A diseased white man (Gentry Burns) who has HIV specifically targets multiple black women given them HIV only get's two years


S. African blacks think raping virgins will cure them of AIDs/HIV. Paul the Nigerian really want to emigrate to the USA! Sorry Charlie.


----------



## Paul Essien

This how you deal with these racist white women. The sister was a bit extra emotional lol but hey sh*t, women be women, but all in all job well done


And trust me she'll (the white woman) will spin this story like sealybobo does and say "a pack of black people attacked me" this is what they do. They will always leave out the sh*t they do and say


----------



## Paul Essien

White Arkansas cop plants drugs on black people


Another white cop planting drugs on black people


Another white cop planting drugs on black people


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> Travis Reinking, the white supremacist who did a premeditated mass murder of Black people at a Waffle House, will NOT stand trial because they ruled he was mentally unstable. These white supremacists are on code











						Waffle House shooting: Trial for Travis Reinking ends Day 2
					

The trial for Travis Reinking, accused of opening fire in 2018 at an Antioch Waffle House, ended Day 2 on Tuesday.




					www.newschannel5.com
				




3.5 years later....


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> This how you deal with these racist white women. The sister was a bit extra emotional lol but hey sh*t, women be women, but all in all job well done
> 
> 
> And trust me she'll (the white woman) will spin this story like sealybobo does and say "a pack of black people attacked me" this is what they do. They will always leave out the sh*t they do and say


Do you watch a show called I Survived?  The ones that remind me of you are the white women who tell the story of how they were abducted and raped and they give great details of what all went down, what was said.  It's so scary I can't believe these white women went through these ordeals and lived to tell the story.  

They never mention race the entire story.  In the end, if they caught the person who did it, they show a picture of the guy and what sentence he got.  It's always just a little bit worse when I see the guy is a black guy who did it.  Changes EVERYTHING.  LOL.  If it were a white rapist it wouldn't be so bad IMO.  

What's wrong with these black men?  What makes them want to go kidnap and rape a pretty white woman?  Us white guys never do that to black women.  Or I bet it is a very rare thing.


----------



## JoeMoma

sealybobo said:


> Do you watch a show called I Survived?  The ones that remind me of you are the white women who tell the story of how they were abducted and raped and they give great details of what all went down, what was said.  It's so scary I can't believe these white women went through these ordeals and lived to tell the story.
> 
> They never mention race the entire story.  In the end, if they caught the person who did it, they show a picture of the guy and what sentence he got.  It's always just a little bit worse when I see the guy is a black guy who did it.  Changes EVERYTHING.  LOL.  If it were a white rapist it wouldn't be so bad IMO.
> 
> What's wrong with these black men?  What makes them want to go kidnap and rape a pretty white woman?  Us white guys never do that to black women.  Or I bet it is a very rare thing.


That's because white guys are racist against black women and don't want to rape them.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeMoma said:


> That's because white guys are racist against black women and don't want to rape them.




Worse than that, BLACK rapists are racists and don't want to rape black women, only whites.....

Where's Paul Essien at?


----------



## MarathonMike

I've never understood why Paul Essien titles his thread "TALES OF WHITE SUPREMACY AND WHITE PRIVILEGE". From what I see, he just cherry picks tragic stories of violent White men who kill their own families or other people regardless of race. *The fantasies of WHITE SUPREMACY and WHITE PRIVILEGE are specifically about the victimization of Black people*. It seems he is posting the wrong subject matter for the thread. Maybe he should retitle the thread "WHITE MEN WHO KILL FOLKS".


----------



## BS Filter

It's because Black women are ugly.


sealybobo said:


> Do you watch a show called I Survived?  The ones that remind me of you are the white women who tell the story of how they were abducted and raped and they give great details of what all went down, what was said.  It's so scary I can't believe these white women went through these ordeals and lived to tell the story.
> 
> They never mention race the entire story.  In the end, if they caught the person who did it, they show a picture of the guy and what sentence he got.  It's always just a little bit worse when I see the guy is a black guy who did it.  Changes EVERYTHING.  LOL.  If it were a white rapist it wouldn't be so bad IMO.
> 
> What's wrong with these black men?  What makes them want to go kidnap and rape a pretty white woman?  Us white guys never do that to black women.  Or I bet it is a very rare thing.


  It's because Black women are ugly......unless they are mixed.  The most beautiful Black women have some White in their family somewhere.  We all know it's true.


----------



## MarathonMike

JoeMoma said:


> That's because white guys are racist against black women and don't want to rape them.


Just like Joe Biden who never sniffs Black girls.


----------



## JoeMoma

Uncensored2008 said:


> Worse than that, BLACK rapists are racists and don't want to rape black women, only whites.....
> 
> Where's Paul Essien at?


But Blacks can't be racist.  They are simply reacting to the racism of Whites.  (According to our Black experts on White racism at USMB)


----------



## sealybobo

BS Filter said:


> It's because Black women are ugly.
> 
> It's because Black women are ugly......unless they are mixed.  The most beautiful Black women have some White in their family somewhere.  We all know it's true.


There's more to it.  Black guys want to OWN a white woman.  With white men and black women, already been there done that.  lol

I think evolutionary speaking we tried it for a few centuries and didn't like it so it's not catching on.  The saying once you go black you never go back?  I've gone back.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> There's more to it.  Black guys want to OWN a white woman.  With white men and black women, already been there done that.  lol
> 
> I think evolutionary speaking we tried it for a few centuries and didn't like it so it's not catching on.  The saying once you go black you never go back?  I've gone back.


More racist bullshit from the brainless democrat hypocrite.


----------



## Notaradical60

JoeMoma said:


> But Blacks can't be racist.  They are simply reacting to the racism of Whites.  (According to our Black experts on White racism at USMB)





JoeMoma said:


> But Blacks can't be racist.  They are simply reacting to the racism of Whites.  (According to our Black experts on White racism at USMB)


So black gangsters killing Latino Gangsters,Killing Asian Gangsters , Killing Italian Gangsters, Killing Jamaican gangsters  is caused by the racism of whites people... got it


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> More racist bullshit from the brainless democrat hypocrite.


Ever get sick of saying that?


----------



## sealybobo

JoeMoma said:


> But Blacks can't be racist.  They are simply reacting to the racism of Whites.  (According to our Black experts on White racism at USMB)


It would be nice to see black republicans confront the black community more


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Ever get sick of saying that?


Ever get sick of being that?


----------



## BackAgain

Seems like the OP thread lock prediction was a bit off. Racist based predictions don’t pan out too well.


----------



## katsteve2012

MarathonMike said:


> I've never understood why Paul Essien titles his thread "TALES OF WHITE SUPREMACY AND WHITE PRIVILEGE". From what I see, he just cherry picks tragic stories of violent White men who kill their own families or other people regardless of race. *The fantasies of WHITE SUPREMACY and WHITE PRIVILEGE are specifically about the victimization of Black people*. It seems he is posting the wrong subject matter for the thread. Maybe he should retitle the thread "WHITE MEN WHO KILL FOLKS".



How is it any different from your "Official Black Deaths Matter" thread?


----------



## MarathonMike

katsteve2012 said:


> How is it any different from your "Official Black Deaths Matter" thread?


Fairly obvious I thought. My thread documents the countless deaths of Black people, especially their kids, whose lives don't matter to Democrats, the Media or Race baiters like Al Sharpton. It is also an obvious jab at the fraudulent organization Black Lives Matter who never say a word about these deaths. Paul's thread claims to be about 'White Supremacy and White Privilege' but his posts are about violent White men who kill for a variety of reasons not related to White Supremacy or White privilege.


----------



## Paul Essien

sealybobo
*Do you watch a show called I Survived? *

Nope.

sealybobo
*The ones that remind me of you are the white women who tell the story of how they were abducted and raped and they give great details of what all went down, what was said. It's so scary I can't believe these white women went through these ordeals and lived to tell the story.*

White women lie about black men raping them all the time.





And that's why you have this









But sexual deviants get smacks on the wrist in your culture.





Even last month that white women Author Alice Seebold lying about a black man raping her in 1982





Yeah that’s great Alice. Go sell more books





Do any of the people who screamed about Dave Chappelle and protested outside of Netflix last month have any plans to protest outside of Simon & Schuster for publishing Alice Sebold ?

The nerve of wrongly accusing a man of rape. Then profiting off of it by writing a book about it. Words fail me.

She (Alice Sebold) was a white woman who knew her word would be believed over a black man’s (Anthony Broadwater)

And rapists often have to be put away from general pop n in isolation for their own safety and that’s even for white rapists but he was a black man accused of raping of white woman ?

I wouldn’t put it past the guards to have had a “word” with the many white supremacist groups in prison about Broadwater..

*Draw your own conclusion as to how that information would go down with the Aryan Brotherhood in the state pen.*

Not that that bothers Alice Sebold. To this very day she is a rich successful author and this is her $6m SF home





.And this is the home Anthony Broadwater has to come bk to and live





And even though he got out….. he didn’t get to start over clean.

1) Almost no one would hire him.
2) Most professional licences were out of the question .
3) For the first 5 yrs he could not get public housing (just when he needs it the most)
4) He’ll never again get food stamps. And on and on.

And I haven’t even included the family that he lost, the career that he lost, the respect that he lost, his younger years that he lost, his mental wellbeing that he’s lost.

I hope there’s a special place in hell for Alice Sebold

This was a man who at the time of his conviction in 1982 was a 20 year old Marine for the USA army.





He had no previous convictions or criminal record. He was denied parole five times because he wouldn't admit to the crime and he passed 3 lie detector tests

None of that mattered

Alice Sebold identified him 5 months after the rape happened when she passed a random black man (Anthony Broadwater) on the street in 1981 and just said “that’s him” and the word of a white woman trumped everything.

So what’ll become of him ? We’ll he’s 61 now but we already know : Within 3 years there is a 70% chance he’ll be back in prison …..all for a crime he didn’t do.

But forty years later after Broadwater was convicted in 1982 Sebold comes out and says “Ooops sorry”

sealybobo
They never mention race the entire story. In the end, 

I don't know this story but I have strong doubts about the truth. Let's be honest here. It's not super difficult for black men to bang white women. We don't have to rape them.

sealybobo
*If they caught the person who did it, they show a picture of the guy and what sentence he got. It's always just a little bit worse when I see the guy is a black guy who did it. Changes EVERYTHING. LOL. If it were a white rapist it wouldn't be so bad IMO.*

There’s no epidemic of strange black men raping white women and there never has been. For one thing, stranger rapes are the rare kind. Most people (be it women, men, or children) are raped by someone they know. As we know, white people tend to avoid knowing black people if they can. There are no black guys roving around white neighborhoods attacking only white women. It’s hard enough for black guys to “rove” white neighborhoods for good purposes, much less nefarious ones.

You claim a white rapist is not as bad as a black one ? That's as stupid as saying a white bullet that kills you is not as black one.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *Do you watch a show called I Survived? *
> 
> Nope.
> 
> sealybobo
> *The ones that remind me of you are the white women who tell the story of how they were abducted and raped and they give great details of what all went down, what was said. It's so scary I can't believe these white women went through these ordeals and lived to tell the story.*
> 
> White women lie about black men raping them all the time.
> 
> View attachment 596663
> 
> And that's why you have this
> 
> View attachment 596665
> 
> View attachment 596666
> 
> But sexual deviants get smacks on the wrist in your culture.
> 
> View attachment 596668
> 
> Even last month that white women Author Alice Seebold lying about a black man raping her in 1982
> 
> View attachment 596669
> 
> Yeah that’s great Alice. Go sell more books
> 
> View attachment 596670
> 
> Do any of the people who screamed about Dave Chappelle and protested outside of Netflix last month have any plans to protest outside of Simon & Schuster for publishing Alice Sebold ?
> 
> The nerve of wrongly accusing a man of rape. Then profiting off of it by writing a book about it. Words fail me.
> 
> She (Alice Sebold) was a white woman who knew her word would be believed over a black man’s (Anthony Broadwater)
> 
> And rapists often have to be put away from general pop n in isolation for their own safety and that’s even for white rapists but he was a black man accused of raping of white woman ?
> 
> I wouldn’t put it past the guards to have had a “word” with the many white supremacist groups in prison about Broadwater..
> 
> *Draw your own conclusion as to how that information would go down with the Aryan Brotherhood in the state pen.*
> 
> Not that that bothers Alice Sebold. To this very day she is a rich successful author and this is her $6m SF home
> 
> View attachment 596671
> 
> .And this is the home Anthony Broadwater has to come bk to and live
> 
> View attachment 596672
> 
> And even though he got out….. he didn’t get to start over clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one would hire him.
> 2) Most professional licences were out of the question .
> 3) For the first 5 yrs he could not get public housing (just when he needs it the most)
> 4) He’ll never again get food stamps. And on and on.
> 
> And I haven’t even included the family that he lost, the career that he lost, the respect that he lost, his younger years that he lost, his mental wellbeing that he’s lost.
> 
> I hope there’s a special place in hell for Alice Sebold
> 
> This was a man who at the time of his conviction in 1982 was a 20 year old Marine for the USA army.
> 
> View attachment 596674
> 
> He had no previous convictions or criminal record. He was denied parole five times because he wouldn't admit to the crime and he passed 3 lie detector tests
> 
> None of that mattered
> 
> Alice Sebold identified him 5 months after the rape happened when she passed a random black man (Anthony Broadwater) on the street in 1981 and just said “that’s him” and the word of a white woman trumped everything.
> 
> So what’ll become of him ? We’ll he’s 61 now but we already know : Within 3 years there is a 70% chance he’ll be back in prison …..all for a crime he didn’t do.
> 
> But forty years later after Broadwater was convicted in 1982 Sebold comes out and says “Ooops sorry”
> 
> sealybobo
> They never mention race the entire story. In the end,
> 
> I don't know this story but I have strong doubts about the truth. Let's be honest here. It's not super difficult for black men to bang white women. We don't have to rape them.
> 
> sealybobo
> *If they caught the person who did it, they show a picture of the guy and what sentence he got. It's always just a little bit worse when I see the guy is a black guy who did it. Changes EVERYTHING. LOL. If it were a white rapist it wouldn't be so bad IMO.*
> 
> There’s no epidemic of strange black men raping white women and there never has been. For one thing, stranger rapes are the rare kind. Most people (be it women, men, or children) are raped by someone they know. As we know, white people tend to avoid knowing black people if they can. There are no black guys roving around white neighborhoods attacking only white women. It’s hard enough for black guys to “rove” white neighborhoods for good purposes, much less nefarious ones.
> 
> You claim a white rapist is not as bad as a black one ? That's as stupid as saying a white bullet that kills you is not as black one.


So these black men with sexual assault histories didn’t do it?

Those stories you posted don’t mean it doesn’t happen


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> So these black men with sexual assault histories didn’t do it?
> 
> Those stories you posted don’t mean it doesn’t happen




Paul knows that. He is just spamming racist drivel, to spread hate and division.


----------



## Paul Essien

BS Filter said:


> It's because Black women are ugly.
> 
> It's because Black women are ugly......unless they are mixed.  The most beautiful Black women have some White in their family somewhere.  We all know it's true.


Show me non black women that looks better than this






I mean below is the hottest woman in the world according to white people.





Gimme a break

These random black woman on insta blow her out the water


----------



## Paul Essien

sealybobo said:


> So these black men with sexual assault histories didn’t do it?
> 
> Those stories you posted don’t mean it doesn’t happen


----------



## Polishprince

Paul Essien said:


> Show me non black women that looks better than this
> 
> View attachment 596686
> 
> I mean below is the hottest woman in the world according to white people.
> 
> View attachment 596687
> 
> Gimme a break
> 
> These random black woman on insta blow her out the water
> 
> View attachment 596688
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596690
> 
> View attachment 596691
> 
> View attachment 596692
> 
> View attachment 596693




Different strokes for different folks, PE.         Some men find oriental chicks the most attractive.  Others like buxom blondes ,  still other Indian broads or fat gals of any race.

Just because you think these dames are especially attractive, doesn't mean others might prefer Yoko Ono or Dolly Parton.


----------



## Paul Essien

Polishprince said:


> Different strokes for different folks, PE.         Some men find oriental chicks the most attractive.  Others like buxom blondes ,  still other Indian broads or fat gals of any race.
> 
> Just because you think these dames are especially attractive, doesn't mean others might prefer Yoko Ono or Dolly Parton.


OK. Post some pictures of what you think as beautiful non black women and let's see what they look like


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> Show me non black women that looks better than this
> 
> View attachment 596686
> 
> I mean below is the hottest woman in the world according to white people.
> 
> View attachment 596687
> 
> Gimme a break
> 
> These random black woman on insta blow her out the water
> 
> View attachment 596688
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596690
> 
> View attachment 596691
> 
> View attachment 596692
> 
> View attachment 596693


Wakanda forever


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 596704View attachment 596705


Every once in awhile a sicko like that pops up when you watch the first 48, but where do they go for lots of show material? You go to Detroit, Chicago, New Orleans, Atlanta and other major cities that have multiple murders a night. You don’t believe any of the women who say a black man raped them? You sound like trump supporters. Do you believe oj killed Nicole?

and That’s your reply to the fact very few black women ever claim a white man raped them? You don’t believe white women who say a black man raped them?

The same dna that vindicated you boys also prosecuted the men I’m talking about. You selectively believe the science? Again, that’s very republican of you.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Every once in awhile a sicko like that pops up when you watch the first 48, but where do they go for lots of show material? You go to Detroit, Chicago, New Orleans, Atlanta and other major cities that have multiple murders a night. You don’t believe any of the women who say a black man raped them? You sound like trump supporters. Do you believe oj killed Nicole?
> 
> and That’s your reply to the fact very few black women ever claim a white man raped them? You don’t believe white women who say a black man raped them?
> 
> The same dna that vindicated you boys also prosecuted the men I’m talking about. You selectively believe the science? Again, that’s very republican of you.




Hey! Ease up on those hammers old man.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Hey! Ease up on those hammers old man.


Hammers?


----------



## Paul Essien

sealybobo
*And that’s your reply to the fact very few black women ever claim a white man raped them? *

If a white man rapes a black women it will never or very rarely be considered rape.

sealybobo
*You don’t believe white women who say a black man raped them.*

Majority of times it's a lie. As I say we have no need to rape white women because of the fact that it's not difficult for a black man to have sex with white women.

Remember white women wanted to and did have sex with BM, 50, 100 or 150 or even 200 years ago when the penalties could have been death at worst or a beating a best. But many WW still wanted to get with a black man when it was illegal. So what do you think they are like nowadays when it's legal ?

_Think about it_

sealybobo
*The same dna that vindicated you boys also prosecuted the men I’m talking about. You selectively believe the science? Again, that’s very republican of you.*

I'm not saying that he didn't do it. I'm saying that I question and doubt EVERYTHING that comes out of white or non black person mouth when it comes too them saying something about black people.

sealybobo
*Every once in awhile a sicko like that pops up when you watch the first 48, but where do they go for lots of show material? *


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo
> *And that’s your reply to the fact very few black women ever claim a white man raped them? *
> 
> If a white man rapes a black women it will never or very rarely be considered rape.


Good to know


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 596704View attachment 596705


I read stories about black _men assholes _doing these disgusted thing too. So, what’s your point?


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> I read stories about black _men assholes _doing these disgusted thing too. So, what’s your point?


Black American men are the only men in this country that does not have an organized system of child molestation. White men do.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Show me non black women that looks better than this
> 
> View attachment 596686
> 
> I mean below is the hottest woman in the world according to white people.
> 
> View attachment 596687
> 
> Gimme a break
> 
> These random black woman on insta blow her out the water
> 
> View attachment 596688
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596690
> 
> View attachment 596691
> 
> View attachment 596692
> 
> View attachment 596693


Those are some beautiful sisters.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> I read stories about black _men assholes _doing these disgusted thing too. So, what’s your point?



I have not seen Paul ever say blacks are perfect. What he has done is defend blacks against the racism coming from whites like you.

 Whites commit more than double the rapes of blacks annually. But you defend the men who rape women like you and try blaming blacks. 

Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Hammers?




Old gun reference, as though your anti-Trump zingers were bullets.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Old gun reference, as though your anti-Trump zingers were bullets.


I guess my point is This guy can be just as stubborn and dug in as the people he argues with.

You believe the election was rigged even though all the evidence says it was not. He believes oj is innocent despite all the evidence.

Cant convince either of you you’re wrong.

So the jab wasn’t against trump it was against you people.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Black American men are the only men in this country that does not have an organized system of child molestation. White men do.


Organized system? Anyone who molest children should get the death penalty, it doesn’t matter who they are, one isn’t better than the other.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> I have not seen Paul ever say blacks are perfect. What he has done is defend blacks against the racism coming from whites like you.
> 
> Whites commit more than double the rapes of blacks annually. But you defend the men who rape women like you and try blaming blacks.
> 
> Stockholm syndrome.


Where have I ever defended men who rape? You are a deranged asshole. What did I say to Paul that was racist? You lie so much nobody believes you, except other liars. Where did I blame blacks for things they haven’t done? You can’t answer any of my questions because you post lies.


----------



## Thoth001

I think a big problem is, in this world is that people identify with the color of their skin. If people would realize we all have lived many lives as all colors of skin. They wouldn't be worried about such identity politics, that are used to control people.


----------



## Thoth001

MizMolly said:


> Organized system? Anyone who molest children should get the death penalty, it doesn’t matter who they are, one isn’t better than the other.


Biden,Trump have been said to do it. Do you inject your children with big pharma vaccines? Is that not molesting children against their will also? When did they say they wanted to be injected? So, should parents that let their kids get injected by the big pharma cartel, also be held to the death penalty for molesting their children with drugs they didn't say yes to? Something to think about.


----------



## Thoth001

sealybobo said:


> It would be nice to see black republicans confront the black community more


I think it would be nice if people would learn that republicans and democrats are the wing of the same bird.


----------



## Thoth001

To put it in perspective, me as a child got a piece of my penis cut off, along with 8 "vaccines" I never wanted... And still they are cutting off pieces of human boys and injecting them with something they don't want. I understand back then my parents didn't know about what big pharma does... But hey time to wake up people. The fact, is, I was still injected with something I did not want and a part of my penis cut off. So thank you parents for not knowing  what is really going on...... Time to see what big pharma is really doing to control people.. and religion. They are both connected.


----------



## fncceo

Paul Essien said:


> Show me non black women that looks better than this
> 
> View attachment 596686
> 
> I mean below is the hottest woman in the world according to white people.
> 
> View attachment 596687
> 
> Gimme a break
> 
> These random black woman on insta blow her out the water
> 
> View attachment 596688
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596690
> 
> View attachment 596691
> 
> View attachment 596692
> 
> View attachment 596693


----------



## Thoth001

fncceo said:


> View attachment 597730


What are the injections now for children from big pharma? in the 80's it was  4- 8. Off the top of my head it is about.... lets look it up...It doubled now according to this. Because so many new viruses out there to be scared of lol!!. How about money to be made by the big pharma molesters of children? But no one cares about that.. According to this, now 16 for all the deadly viruses...Learn people that germ theory is just a theory, and they are raping your children for money. .. A theory is a theory because it has not been proven. Just saying..









						2022 children’s vaccine schedule by age | HealthPartners Blog
					

What vaccines, and how many, does your child need this year? Check out the CDC’s 2022 vaccination schedule for kids ages newborn to 18.




					www.healthpartners.com


----------



## fncceo

Thoth001 said:


> What are the injections now for children from big pharma? in the 80's it was  4- 8. Off the top of my head it is about.... lets look it up...It doubled now according to this. Because so many new viruses out there to be scared of lol!!. How about money to be made by the big pharma molesters of children? But no one cares about that.. According to this, now 16 for all the deadly viruses...Learn people that germ theory is just a theory, and they are raping your children for money. .. A theory is a theory because it has not been proven. Just saying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 children’s vaccine schedule by age | HealthPartners Blog
> 
> 
> What vaccines, and how many, does your child need this year? Check out the CDC’s 2022 vaccination schedule for kids ages newborn to 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthpartners.com



Do you always let the voices in your head do all your talking?

They aren't making a lot of sense.


----------



## Thoth001

fncceo said:


> Do you always let the voices in your head do all your talking?
> 
> They aren't making a lot of sense.


Depends what voice  you listen to.. We still have people wearing masks that listen to a voice to tell them to. It is imperative to understand what you are listening to.


----------



## MizMolly

Thoth001 said:


> Biden,Trump have been said to do it. Do you inject your children with big pharma vaccines? Is that not molesting children against their will also? When did they say they wanted to be injected? So, should parents that let their kids get injected by the big pharma cartel, also be held to the death penalty for molesting their children with drugs they didn't say yes to? Something to think about.


Not the same and you know it. We were all vaccinated as children, without our consent. You cannot in any way compare protecting your childrens health from sexual predators.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

Black woman (_Sha’Carri Richardson_) tested positive 4 pot (_which isn't performance enhancing_) n she was banned from the last years summer Olympics.





A white women (_Kamila Valieva_) tests positive for Trimetazidine (_which is performance enhancing_) and she get's the green light to continue at this Winter Olympics




And the only reason Sha’Carri Richardson smoked weed was to cope with the death of her mom but the IOC lets juicer Kamila Valieva (and ROC) keep her gold and compete after using a PED


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Black woman (_Sha’Carri Richardson_) tested positive 4 pot (_which isn't performance enhancing_) n she was banned from the last years summer Olympics.
> 
> View attachment 601949
> 
> A white women (_Kamila Valieva_) tests positive for Trimetazidine (_which is performance enhancing_) and she get's the green light to continue at this Winter Olympics
> 
> View attachment 601950


Still under investigation since it was heart medicine but she can’t win any medals


----------



## Orangecat

Paul Essien said:


> Show me non black women that looks better than this


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Still under investigation since it was heart medicine but she can’t win any medals


Sha'Carri Richardson lost her spot in the Olympics after failing a drug test.  

Kamila Valieva got to KEEP her spot in the Olympics after failing a drug test.

What's the difference


----------



## Paul Essien

Orangecat said:


> View attachment 601971


You go for the trashy look - eh ? boobs out...... half naked ? I prefer em classy


----------



## Orangecat

Paul Essien said:


> You go for the trashy look - eh ? boobs out...... half naked ?


I actually prefer them fully nekkid, but that's me.


> I prefer em classy


I prefer them willing. 
Regardless, there are beautiful women of all colors. If you want to limit yourself, that's on you.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> Sha'Carri Richardson lost her spot in the Olympics after failing a drug test.
> 
> Kamila Valieva got to KEEP her spot in the Olympics after failing a drug test.
> 
> What's the difference
> 
> View attachment 601984


Everybody important has been trying to get her prevented from competing.  The international court allowed her to compete against the wishes of the IOC and the International Anti-Doping Agency.  Most athletes are against her being allowed to compete as well.


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale
*Everybody important has been trying to get her prevented from competing. *

Yeah, yeah because it's just so difficult to prevent a 15 year girl from competing. Put me in charge of IOC. Trust me I'll stop her. Fk out my face.

AZrailwhale
*The international court allowed her to compete against the wishes of the IOC *

Because she was white.

Sha’Carri Richardson was banned from the olympics for smoking weed but when a little white 15 year old girl is doped up on performance enhancing drugs she’s allowed to compete? And your sitting here trying to splain

AZrailwhale
*and the International Anti-Doping Agency. *

And her whiteness trumped both IOC and the international doping agency.

AZrailwhale
*Most athletes are against her being allowed to compete as well*

I'm in the PUNISHMENT game. Because that how they roll with us. It's all about punishment with blk ppl. All about laws, fines, bans, prison with black people. Don't care about how the other athletes feel


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> AZrailwhale
> *Everybody important has been trying to get her prevented from competing. *
> 
> Yeah, yeah because it's just so difficult to prevent a 15 year girl from competing. Put me in charge of IOC. Trust me I'll stop her. Fk out my face.
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *The international court allowed her to compete against the wishes of the IOC *
> 
> Because she was white.
> 
> Sha’Carri Richardson was banned from the olympics for smoking weed but when a little white 15 year old girl is doped up on performance enhancing drugs she’s allowed to compete? And your sitting here trying to splain
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *and the International Anti-Doping Agency. *
> 
> And her whiteness trumped both IOC and the international doping agency.
> 
> AZrailwhale
> *Most athletes are against her being allowed to compete as well*
> 
> I'm in the PUNISHMENT game. Because that how they roll with us. It's all about punishment with blk ppl. All about laws, fines, bans, prison with black people. Don't care about how the other athletes feel


Exactly how are the organizations opposed to her competing supposed to overcome a court order allowing her to compete? They have done everything legally possible to stop her.


----------



## MizMolly

I don’t think she should be disqualified for marijuana. Pot won’t increase your metabolism and is not performance enhancing.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Sha'Carri Richardson lost her spot in the Olympics after failing a drug test.
> 
> Kamila Valieva got to KEEP her spot in the Olympics after failing a drug test.
> 
> What's the difference
> 
> View attachment 601984


The white girl can’t receive any medals but I still don’t know why both drugs didn’t get same reaction. If anything., marijuana is not performance enhancing so it should be more accepted


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale said:


> Exactly how are the organizations opposed to her competing supposed to overcome a court order allowing her to compete? They have done everything legally possible to stop her.


Court order don't mean nothing if she was black. If she was black, she'd be gone. Simple as that. The reason she is there is because she is white.

And on a bigger point I don't consider any of the sports in the winter sports real sports. It's not a sport without black ppl. It's not a sport with us. Starts to get a little difficult when we show up.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> The white girl can’t receive any medals but I still don’t know why both drugs didn’t get same reaction. If anything., marijuana is not performance enhancing so it should be more accepted


Because she is white


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Because she is white


We don’t know that. But of course you ASSume it.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Court order don't mean if she was black. If she was black, she'd be gone. Simple as that. The reason she is there is because she is white.
> 
> And on a bigger point I don't consider any of the sports in the winter sports real sports. It's not a sport without black ppl. It's not a sport with us. Starts to get a little difficult when we show up.


Winter sports aren’t sports without black people? Why aren’t black people involved in winter sports? I suppose you blame racism.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Because she is white


I never thought pot would be performance enhancing but the officials do. This article shows the differences in both cases.









						Sha’Carri Richardson, who missed the Tokyo Games, asks why a Russian skater can compete after failing a doping test.
					

Richardson, the sprinter who lost her spot on the U.S. team after testing positive for marijuana, asked for a “solid answer” on the difference between her case and Kamila Valieva’s.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Antidoping experts disagree on whether trimetazidine could have enhanced Valieva’s performance. Valieva’s coach, Eteri Tutberidze, told Russia’s state-run TV network Channel One on Saturday that even though there are still many unanswered questions about the case, “we are absolutely confident that Kamila is innocent and clean.”

Marijuana is considered a performance-enhancing drug by the World Anti-Doping Agency and is banned on race days but not outside of competition. Though research on the drug is limited, it can have energizing or sedating effects, depending on the strain; marijuana could be used, for example, as a relaxation aid before intense competitions.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Winter sports aren’t sports without black people? Why aren’t black people involved in winter sports? I suppose you blame racism.


blk ppl generally thrive in sports that feature three things

Modest equipment investment
High social and cultural approval
Fame and wealth as a pro.
That's why young urban black athletes who are strong in sports keep gravitatating to the same five: basketball, football, baseball, track & field and increasingly tennis.

*The fundamentals of these sports can be learned at a very young age*

Thousands of hours can be spent practicing as a kid in the streets. The rewards for top talent can be scouted and developed from middle school on.

You just don't get the same community support or interest if you're black and happen to have an interest skiing, Plus most of the sports at the winter olympics are minority sports and if it don't pay we don't play


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> We don’t know that. But of course you ASSume it.


The IOC SUSPENDED Sha'Carri Richardson for taking an edible and didn't let her compete but Kamila Valieva can compete AFTER TESTING POSITIVE FOR DOPING DURING THE OLYMPICS.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> blk ppl generally thrive in sports that feature three things
> 
> Modest equipment investment
> High social and cultural approval
> Fame and wealth as a pro.
> That's why young urban black athletes who are strong in sports keep gravitatating to the same five: basketball, football, baseball, track & field and increasingly tennis.
> 
> *The fundamentals of these sports can be learned at a very young age*
> 
> Thousands of hours can be spent practicing as a kid in the streets. The rewards for top talent can be scouted and developed from middle school on.
> 
> You just don't get the same community support or interest if you're black and happen to have an interest skiing, Plus most of the sports at the winter olympics are minority sports and if it don't pay we don't play


So, basically, it’s because blacks choose not to play. They are still sports, since sports aren’t just for blacks.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> The IOC SUSPENDED Sha'Carri Richardson for taking an edible and didn't let her compete but Kamila Valieva can compete AFTER TESTING POSITIVE FOR DOPING DURING THE OLYMPICS.
> 
> View attachment 602467Did you not read the article about how they consider pot performance enhancing?


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> Court order don't mean nothing if she was black. If she was black, she'd be gone. Simple as that. The reason she is there is because she is white.
> 
> And on a bigger point I don't consider any of the sports in the winter sports real sports. It's not a sport without black ppl. It's not a sport with us. Starts to get a little difficult when we show up.


That’s all bullshit and you know it.  As far as black people dominating sports, tell it to the Jamaican Bobsled teams.  None of them placed in the top twenty despite having IDENTICAL equipment.  And they’ve been competing for over twenty years, so you can’t complain that they are inexperienced either.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> So, basically, it’s because blacks choose not to play. They are still sports, since sports aren’t just for blacks.


No it's not choose not to play.

Most African countries probably don't even have sking ir alpine association but I would imagine the talent would be there.

A good majority of Olympics sports are only played by a handful of countries; mostly Western countries with higher per capita income. That is why we are used to seeing US, UK, France, Germany, Australia, Japan etc. at the top of the medal tally.

Russians and Chinese are the only exceptions who have put down tremendous amount of state sponsorship in sports where China has been good only in the last 2 decades which is directly related to their booming economy.

Here’s a list of few sports that only a few countries can afford:

Equestrian - because maintaining horses is very expensive.
Golf - Only few countries have golf courses and even there only a minority people can afford to play regularly
Swimming - Very few countries have good indoor swimming facilities available to common people i.e. why you will not see Kenya produce a Michael Phelps any time soon.
Diving - Same reasons as swimming
Water Polo - Same reasons as swimming
Gymnastics (all forms) - a sport that requires great gym facilities which requires spending tremendous amount of money
All forms of Cycling - everyone knows bicycle sports is an expensive hobby
Canoe - even if one can afford a boat, lots of $$$ is needed to train for Olympics medals
Rowing - same reasons as Canoe
Fencing - Ever seen Africans or majority of poor Asian countries participating? It’s high-maintenance
Shooting, Archery - guns and ammunitions are expensive for most of the world’s population (don’t be surprised Americans)
Entire Winter Olympics
And in the summer olympics, seeing black ppl kick ass in trac and field (which is the main sports ppl watch the olympics for) doesn't make white feel good

That's why the sports they introduced in Tokyo 2020 were white sports. Skateboarding, BMX, Surfing, Rock Climbing. They really want to whiten the olympics up

Apparently breakdancing is gonna be in the next Olympics in Paris 2024, which though started by black people have pretty much been taken over by whites and non blacks


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
*Did you not read the article about how they consider pot performance enhancing?*

Right. So pot is performance enhancing now ? lol. Yeah I'll smoke some weed n I'll run faster.

Look. White people are always gonna stay on code in regards to black people even when they know they are wrong. You know this is bullsh*t. Everyone knows this bullshit but you have to stay on code because that's your duty to the white race.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly
> *Did you not read the article about how they consider pot performance enhancing?*
> 
> Right. So pot is performance enhancing now ? lol. Yeah I'll smoke some weed n I'll run faster.
> 
> Look. White people are always gonna stay on code in regards to black people even when they know they are wrong. You know this is bullsh*t. Everyone knows this bullshit but you have to stay on code because that's your duty to the white race.


“They” say its performance enhancing because it mellows or calms you down, I would think that would slow you down too,


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> No it's not choose not to play.
> 
> Most African countries probably don't even have sking ir alpine association but I would imagine the talent would be there.
> 
> A good majority of Olympics sports are only played by a handful of countries; mostly Western countries with higher per capita income. That is why we are used to seeing US, UK, France, Germany, Australia, Japan etc. at the top of the medal tally.
> 
> Russians and Chinese are the only exceptions who have put down tremendous amount of state sponsorship in sports where China has been good only in the last 2 decades which is directly related to their booming economy.
> 
> Here’s a list of few sports that only a few countries can afford:
> 
> Equestrian - because maintaining horses is very expensive.
> Golf - Only few countries have golf courses and even there only a minority people can afford to play regularly
> Swimming - Very few countries have good indoor swimming facilities available to common people i.e. why you will not see Kenya produce a Michael Phelps any time soon.
> Diving - Same reasons as swimming
> Water Polo - Same reasons as swimming
> Gymnastics (all forms) - a sport that requires great gym facilities which requires spending tremendous amount of money
> All forms of Cycling - everyone knows bicycle sports is an expensive hobby
> Canoe - even if one can afford a boat, lots of $$$ is needed to train for Olympics medals
> Rowing - same reasons as Canoe
> Fencing - Ever seen Africans or majority of poor Asian countries participating? It’s high-maintenance
> Shooting, Archery - guns and ammunitions are expensive for most of the world’s population (don’t be surprised Americans)
> Entire Winter Olympics
> And in the summer olympics, seeing black ppl kick ass in trac and field (which is the main sports ppl watch the olympics for) doesn't make white feel good
> 
> That's why the sports they introduced in Tokyo 2020 were white sports. Skateboarding, BMX, Surfing, Rock Climbing. They really want to whiten the olympics up
> 
> Apparently breakdancing is gonna be in the next Olympics in Paris 2024, which though started by black people have pretty much been taken over by whites and non blacks


It’s a shame to complain about sports because some people don’t chose to or can’t afford to be a part of. There are a lot of poor white people too. Are you suggesting winter sports be eliminated because black people either aren’t interested or can’t afford it? There are black people in figure skating, which isn’t cheap. Not all whites people are rolling in money either.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> No it's not choose not to play.
> 
> Most African countries probably don't even have sking ir alpine association but I would imagine the talent would be there.
> 
> A good majority of Olympics sports are only played by a handful of countries; mostly Western countries with higher per capita income. That is why we are used to seeing US, UK, France, Germany, Australia, Japan etc. at the top of the medal tally.
> 
> Russians and Chinese are the only exceptions who have put down tremendous amount of state sponsorship in sports where China has been good only in the last 2 decades which is directly related to their booming economy.
> 
> Here’s a list of few sports that only a few countries can afford:
> 
> Equestrian - because maintaining horses is very expensive.
> Golf - Only few countries have golf courses and even there only a minority people can afford to play regularly
> Swimming - Very few countries have good indoor swimming facilities available to common people i.e. why you will not see Kenya produce a Michael Phelps any time soon.
> Diving - Same reasons as swimming
> Water Polo - Same reasons as swimming
> Gymnastics (all forms) - a sport that requires great gym facilities which requires spending tremendous amount of money
> All forms of Cycling - everyone knows bicycle sports is an expensive hobby
> Canoe - even if one can afford a boat, lots of $$$ is needed to train for Olympics medals
> Rowing - same reasons as Canoe
> Fencing - Ever seen Africans or majority of poor Asian countries participating? It’s high-maintenance
> Shooting, Archery - guns and ammunitions are expensive for most of the world’s population (don’t be surprised Americans)
> Entire Winter Olympics
> And in the summer olympics, seeing black ppl kick ass in trac and field (which is the main sports ppl watch the olympics for) doesn't make white feel good
> 
> That's why the sports they introduced in Tokyo 2020 were white sports. Skateboarding, BMX, Surfing, Rock Climbing. They really want to whiten the olympics up
> 
> Apparently breakdancing is gonna be in the next Olympics in Paris 2024, which though started by black people have pretty much been taken over by whites and non blacks


By the way, there are no white sports.


----------



## AZrailwhale

MizMolly said:


> It’s a shame to complain about sports because some people don’t chose to or can’t afford to be a part of. There are a lot of poor white people too. Are you suggesting winter sports be eliminated because black people either aren’t interested or can’t afford it? There are black people in figure skating, which isn’t cheap. Not all whites people are rolling in money either.


Not all white people?  Hell most white people aren't rolling in money.  Half of white people live below the median income which is 74,912.00 for whites.


----------



## MarathonMike

Poor kids of any color should focus on education and developing skills that will provide a path out of poverty. Sports, Rap or selling drugs will not end well for the vast majority of them.


----------



## MizMolly

AZrailwhale said:


> Not all white people?  Hell most white people aren't rolling in money.  Half of white people live below the median income which is 74,912.00 for whites.


Exactly. There are whites who won’t or can’t compete but some posters insist it is racism and not sports if blacks don’t compete. They need to stop looking for lame excuses to bitch about whites. Some are valid complaints, like the doping, don’t let anyone compete if they are found with banned substances in their system. The other complaints are ridiculous.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> “They” say its performance enhancing because it mellows or calms you down, I would think that would slow you down too,


Yeah sure. Let me smoke a joint and I'll beat Usain Bolt .....lol


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> By the way, there are no white sports.


Skiing is a white sport. Yachting is a white sport. Most sports at the olympics are white sports.

They don't have to put a sign up. Systems have been created to achieve just that. White tend to dominate sports where

High equipment investment
Low social and cultural approval
Not much Fame and wealth.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly
*It’s a shame to complain about sports because some people don’t chose to or can’t afford to be a part of. *

Not complaining I'm saying many Africans have never seen proper winter, or proper snow in their lives. Many never heard of Skating or Sking in their lives and yet you want them to produce someone to represent them in the winter Olympics ? And yet you are sitting playing dumb acting like certain sports are not white sports.

The athletes representing their countries at olympic competition level, were on ice and snow before they could even walk

MizMolly
*There are a lot of poor white people too. *

I know but they have ton of whiteness to back them. Go and ask Kyle Rittenhouse. He was poor. But he done no black man, no matter how much money he had could do.

MizMolly
*Are you suggesting winter sports be eliminated because black people either aren’t interested or can’t afford it? *

No.

What I am saying is that you don’t all of a sudden allow some African Americans in winter resorts and thirty years later have a bunch of Olympic level athletes. One thing about athletes at the top level is that although not mandatory, it does help to have some cultural support to compete in a sport.

You don’t find a lot of people coming from other countries and excelling in American style football, for example. You still have to be pretty much raised in the United States to make it in the NFL. Basketball and Baseball are starting to have more players from all over the world at the top levels as those sports have multi-generational traditions in other countries.

You are finally seeing African Americans doing well in Tennis due to the construction of public courts which started in the 60s and the desegregation of private clubs. I am sure the same may happen one day with winter sports. However, I don’t see any cities building public ski resorts anytime soon

MizMolly
*There are black people in figure skating, which isn’t cheap.*

I know this but figure skating is a white sport.

MizMolly
*Not all whites people are rolling in money either.*

I know


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


>


That might be because Blacks are criminals and liars to degrees way beyond any other group of people. Do you think cops haven't learned that intimately, yet? Do you think the average cop--who is far more intelligent than the average Black criminal- hasn't learned how to figure out who is lying and who is telling the truth, as well as who a more trustworthy source is and who isn't?


----------



## BS Filter

mga138 said:


> That might be because Blacks are criminals and liars to degrees way beyond any other group of people. Do you think cops haven't learned that intimately, yet? Do you think the average cop--who is far more intelligent than the average Black hasn't learned how to figure out who is lying and who is telling the truth, who a more trustworthy source is and who isn't?


Black people have been conditioned to scream "racism" to get what they want.  We all know it, but the left can't admit it.  Protecting that vote.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

Another black business sabotaged.


This is why when people say "We need to do for self" I just laugh.

Main reason why have to own the building. I know this brotha is going to keep prospering his brand speaks for its self. I'm sure when he opens his new location he will own the building.

What happened to the money for the Partner To Empower Program that was supposedly designated for Blk and minority businesses ?

_I'll wait_


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 said:


> That might be because Blacks are criminals and liars to degrees way beyond any other group of people. Do you think cops haven't learned that intimately, yet? Do you think the average cop--who is far more intelligent than the average Black criminal- hasn't learned how to figure out who is lying and who is telling the truth, as well as who a more trustworthy source is and who isn't?















And this is just in the last 48 hours.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 605488View attachment 605490View attachment 605492View attachment 605493View attachment 605494
> 
> And this is just in the last 48 hours.


Do you want to look at violence and crime statistics, then? I don't think that you do. If the rates of murder that Whites commit were the same all across the board, then we'd live in a peaceful paradise. We would be able to get ride of 90 percent of our police force.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 605488View attachment 605490View attachment 605492View attachment 605493View attachment 605494
> 
> And this is just in the last 48 hours.





Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 605488View attachment 605490View attachment 605492View attachment 605493View attachment 605494
> 
> And this is just in the last 48 hours.



Just last month--January of 2022, Blacks murdered 36 White people (mostly women and some children) and another 10 were convicted of previous murders of Whites! Here are just a few from LAST MONTH



And her killer









And his killer





In this case, the Black Bastard murdered a White baby by shooting him in the head, along with this 22-year-old. How can this not be a National Story?!! Black Privilege. 




And their killers







And her Killer






And her Killer






And his killer







And her killer


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 605488View attachment 605490View attachment 605492View attachment 605493View attachment 605494
> 
> And this is just in the last 48 hours.


I can go on and on, for just 1 MONTH!!!


And her killer


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 said:


> I can go on and on, for just 1 MONTH!!!
> View attachment 605546And her killer
> View attachment 605548


Let's not even talk about the blacks murdered by whites over the years because that'd be too easy.

More white people are killed by white people. Why don't you focus on the larger number of white people killed by your own ppl ?


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*Do you want to look at violence and crime statistics, then? I don't think that you do.*

No. Because crime stats created by white supremacists.

*White guys like you literally need and want white people to die at the hands of black men.*

You don't give a sh*t about these white people.

You want white people (_especially young white women_) victimized  by black men.

If these crimes never happened, you'd have a much harder time convincing whites of what they consider the bottom line: the need to remake the U.S. into an all-white nation.

mga138
*If the rates of murder that Whites commit were the same all across the board, then we'd live in a peaceful paradise. *

If anything, black people are too nice to white people. Black people (As a group) have done nothing to white people.

The fact that your whole argument is about a miniscule number of isolated incidents proves my point and considering that whites murder and are more criminal to whites. Then why no focus on your biggest threat which is yourselves.

When whites murder blacks it's not a crime. It's justified. The white supremacist goal is to dehumanize blk ppl to the point that killing them is not even classified as murder. It's just waste disposal.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 605488View attachment 605490View attachment 605492View attachment 605493View attachment 605494
> 
> And this is just in the last 48 hours.


It’s disgusting and we could post articles with black criminals, what’s your point? They should all be punished.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> Let's not even talk about the blacks murdered by whites over the years because that'd be too easy.
> 
> More white people are killed by white people. Why don't you focus on the larger number of white people killed by your own ppl ?


Do you want to compare the numbers??!! I've asked you that already and you ignore it. Let's compare White on Black violence to Black on White violence, then 

And do you want to compare Black-on-Black violence to White-on-White violence?! 
And you claim that Black on White violence is "minuscule?? " There are over 500,000 cases of this EVERY year. 30-to-45 Whites are MURDERED each month by Blacks. And that, by people who are just 12.4 percent of the population. Disgusting and fully justification for Jim Crow, and any other form of segregation.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Let's not even talk about the blacks murdered by whites over the years because that'd be too easy.
> 
> More white people are killed by white people. Why don't you focus on the larger number of white people killed by your own ppl ?
> 
> View attachment 605576
> 
> 
> View attachment 605574
> 
> View attachment 605573View attachment 605570


Why focus on whites killing whites? We know they do but we don’t make excuses and blame someone else for the crime. When you say Black Lives Matter, you only refer to the black lives taken by whites.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> @mga138
> *Do you want to look at violence and crime statistics, then? I don't think that you do.*
> 
> No. Because crime stats created by white supremacists.


I said already that the crime stats come from the racist Obama and Eric Holder DOJ. Yet, you claim they are "White Statistics?" You dismiss real data because it destroys your whole premise.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 
*I said already that the crime stats come from the racist Obama and Eric Holder DOJ. Yet, you claim they are "White Statistics?" You dismiss real data because it destroys your whole premise.*

Name one police department or officer that has been punished by the DOJ for harming Black people ?

Michael Thompson, a Black man, has been in a Michigan prison for 24 yrs of a 42 - 60 yr sentence for WEED, which is now legal in the state.

FBI/DOJ are discussing not charging the white supremacist terrorists who broke into the US Capitol and tried to overthrow the government.





The same DOJ who led the Tamir Rice investigation ? The same the DOJ who would not charge the white supremcist cops who violated the Constitution when they killed Alton Sterling ?

*The DOJ is another branch of white supremacy.*

And no. The fact that Lorreta Lynch was head of the DOJ means nothing.





Individual Black people (Eric Holder, Obama) placed in isolated powerless token positions does not equal running anything The police chief is often a Black person, but most of the top people are White men. They set the culture.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138 said:


> Do you want to compare the numbers??!! I've asked you that already and you ignore it. Let's compare White on Black violence to Black on White violence, then
> 
> And do you want to compare Black-on-Black violence to White-on-White violence?!
> And you claim that Black on White violence is "minuscule?? " There are over 500,000 cases of this EVERY year. 30-to-45 Whites are MURDERED each month by Blacks. And that, by people who are just 12.4 percent of the population. Disgusting and fully justification for Jim Crow, and any other form of segregation.


I don't get into numbers because those numbers are created by the white supremacists.

Simple fact is black people (As a group) are not killing white people and for sure not getting away with it

But sure a black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock or kill a white person because he doesn’t like white people 

*But that is not racism, *

That is a black individual acting as an black individual and there is no system in place that will support that black persons right to harm whites.

He will go to jail.  Not to mention that whites can be violent towards blacks. So it's not like violence is only something black people can do. Unlike denying whites jobs, starving white areas from invest which is something only dominant groups can do. 

Also white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible and blk ppl know they will be severly punished for harming a white person. So killing a white person is not really an effective power play for blk ppl, bcoz if you use that power you'll spend the rest of your days in shawshank,

*The point of racism is being able to kill blk people AND walk free.*

So cops can murder black people and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison systems).

White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence — education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war.

That is why black can't be racist. We do not have a system — the power or the institutions– that allows us to mistreat people based on color.

Yes - Black people can be prejudiced (_meaning to pre-judge_) someone based on color but that prejudice is limited to what that INDIVIDUAL can do to another INDIVIDUAL.


----------



## AMart

WS is real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Paul Essien

And yet they put some token black guy right out front ? Like that means something. They the money for all these other groups. But foundational black Americans ? The people who built this country ? Nope

Remember these are the Asians you are supporting.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 605659
> 
> And yet they put some token black guy right out front ? Like that means something. They the money for all these other groups. But foundational black Americans ? The people who built this country ? Nope


The guy on the left looks like a Jew HaHaHa


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

On this day 60 years ago Fidel Castro arrives in New York to speak with Malcolm X​
















A year after the Cuban Revolution, Castro and his delegation came to New York but the US government already pressured other hotels to reject the Cubans.

So Malcolm X invited them to come to Harlem, to stay at the Black-owned Hotel Theresa, where Malcolm X said he would be greeted with open arms.

Harlem received the 34-year-old Cuban leader. Castro was the revolutionary who had told white America to go to hell.  His stay there was an important acknowledgement of the struggle African Americans.

When the 35-year-old Malcolm X received Castro they talked about the incredible hospitality
Fidel spoke of Harlem. _"I always wanted to come to Harlem, but I was not sure of what kind of welcome I would get. When I got the news that I would be welcome in Harlem, I was happy." _

The Black people of the United States were not as brainwashed by the government's anti-Cuban propaganda as whites. Cuba, a majority Black nation, was wiping out racial discrimination.

Malcolm X responded _"As long as Uncle Sam is you are against Uncle Same, we know you're a good man," _


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> On this day 60 years ago Fidel Castro arrives in New York to speak with Malcolm X​View attachment 605867
> 
> A year after the Cuban Revolution, Castro and his delegation came to New York but the US government already pressured other hotels to reject the Cubans.
> 
> So Malcolm X invited them to come uptown to Harlem, to stay at the Black-owned Hotel Theresa, where Malcolm X said he would be greeted with open arms.
> 
> Harlem received the 34-year-old Cuban revolutionary leader by the thousands. Castro was to us that bearded revolutionary who had told white America to go to hell and his stay there was an important acknowledgement of the struggle African Americans shared with the rest of the Third World in resisting racism, colonialism and imperialism.
> 
> When the 35-year-old Malcolm X received Castro they talked about the incredible in-hospitality
> Fidel spoke of Harlem. _"I always wanted to come to Harlem," said Castro, "but I was not sure of what kind of welcome I would get. When I got the news that I would be welcome in Harlem, I was happy." _
> 
> The Black people of the United States were not as brainwashed by the government's anti-Cuban propaganda as whites, he continued. Revolutionary Cuba, a majority Black nation, was wiping out racial discrimination.
> 
> Cubans, Africans and the Black people of the United States were all in the same boat. _"I feel as if I were in Cuba now. I feel very warm here."_
> 
> Malcolm X responded that it was indeed true that, "We in Harlem are not addicted to all the propaganda the U.S. government puts out." And then they embraced.
> 
> _"As long as Uncle Sam is against you, you know you're a good man," Malcolm X told Castro._View attachment 605860View attachment 605861View attachment 605863


Castro and Che on blacks,
And no, it wasn't just hard feelings over how Cuban blacks had supported the biracial dictator Fulgencio Batista. With Guevara it was more of a conviction, as we can glean from another quote. Speaking of blacks he said: "The  ****** is idolent and lazy, and spends his money on frivolities, whereas the European is forward-looking, organized and intelligent."
Yes, quite a model that Che Guevara. You'd buy a car from him, wouldn't you? What will Mercedes-Benz come up with next? The Baader-Mienhof super coupe?


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> Castro and Che on blacks,
> And no, it wasn't just hard feelings over how Cuban blacks had supported the biracial dictator Fulgencio Batista. With Guevara it was more of a conviction, as we can glean from another quote. Speaking of blacks he said: "The  ****** is idolent and lazy, and spends his money on frivolities, whereas the European is forward-looking, organized and intelligent."
> Yes, quite a model that Che Guevara. You'd buy a car from him, wouldn't you? What will Mercedes-Benz come up with next? The Baader-Mienhof super coupe?



Castro and che ? How can two people make the exact same quote ?


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> Castro and che ? How can two people make the exact same quote ?


Why does everyone want to move to white countries?


----------



## Mac-7

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


You know what?

I just dont care

blacks can bitch themselves into oblivion for all I care

it doesn't bother me anymore

When the cops have to deal with morons suffering from the black brain disease those are difficult circumstances that civilians dont have to face

and the cops get it  right 99.999% of the time 

Which is good enough for me


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> Why does everyone want to move to white countries?


Nice dodge.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> Nice dodge.


We are going to invoice you for giving you WS and W. Civ knowledge. Even with that you still can't create 1 country that resembles first world status. You big giant loser fag.


----------



## Paul Essien

Mac-7
*You know what? I just dont care anymore. Blacks can bitch themselves into oblivion for all I care*

Well the problem is you are assuming I'm trying to persuade you. I'm not.

Mac-7
*it just doesn't bother me anymore*

Right like it did in the first place lol

Mac-7
*When the cops have to deal with morons suffering from the black brain disease those are difficult circumstances that civilians dont have to face and the cops get it right 99.999% of the time and thats good enough for me.*

And that's why we will never stop


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> We are going to invoice you for giving you WS and W. Civ knowledge. Even with that you still can't create 1 country that resembles first world status. You big giant loser fag.


We created this country. This is our country. The USA was built by foundational black americans


----------



## AMart

Look at how clean it was when the British were in control.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> Look at how clean it was when the British were in control.


I'm not Nigerian. Nigeria in 2022 looka ok to me





I'm foundational black American. 

That's as stupid as me pointting to poverty in Kosovo and saying "look at those white people" or slums in any European country.

Now if you wanna go down that road and want me to point povery in white countries we can do that


----------



## AMart

Today


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> I'm not Nigerian. I'm foundational black American. That's as stupid as me pointting to poverty in Kosovo and saying "look at those white people" or slums in any European country.


Essien is a Nigerian name nigga. You are not an American, you only wish you were.


----------



## Mac-7

I refer you back to the 3rd sentence

*Blacks can bitch themselves into oblivion for all I care*



And thats we stand


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> Essien is a Nigerian name nigga. You are not an American, you only wish you were.


And you really think I'd put my real name on the internet ?

I'm a foundational black American and my family goes bk to the 1870 census.


----------



## Paul Essien

Mac-7 said:


> I refer you back to the 3rd sentence
> 
> *Blacks can bitch themselves into oblivion for all I care*
> 
> 
> 
> And thats we stand


Cool.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> And you really think I'd put my real name on the internet ?
> 
> I'm a foundational black American and my family goes bk to the 1870 census.


Looking for that 1 first world black country Paul.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> Looking for that 1 first world black country Paul.


America.

But let's run with your argument. Let's go there, Since this seems a place of comfort for you.

If black countries are just awful places to live. Then why did the blk ppl in those countries have to fight white people to get them to leave ?

Why the mandela's ? And the Steve Biko ? Why does every African country have their stories of their fight for indepedence ?


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart 

Another question.

Where are you ancestors from ?


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> America.
> 
> But let's run with your argument. Let's go there, Since this seems a place of comfort for you.
> 
> If black countries are just awful places to live. Then why did the blk ppl in those countries have to fight white people to get them to leave ?
> 
> Why the mandela's ? And the Steve Biko ? *Why does every African country have their stories of their fight for indepedence ?*


Sub Saharan sucked so bad that Whites didn't even bother with them other than buying slaves. Independent from what? other black tribes that sold millions of other blacks into slavery? Why didn't Blacks sail to Europe and snatch white slaves?


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart 

I'll ask for you the second time.

Where are your ancestors from ?


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> America.
> 
> But let's run with your argument. Let's go there, Since this seems a place of comfort for you.
> 
> If black countries are just awful places to live. Then why did the blk ppl in those countries have to fight white people to get them to leave ?
> 
> Why the mandela's ? And the Steve Biko ? Why does every African country have their stories of their fight for indepedence ?


Because under white control they were pretty decent places.  Plus the whites had expended large amounts of cash and effort creating civilization in howling wildernesses populated by Stone Age savages.   The blacks drove the whites out and wrecked countries turning them into typical third-world hellholes.


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> AMart
> 
> I'll ask for you the second time.
> 
> Where are your ancestors from ?


Hey Paul, what do you think about how clean these streets were when the British ran Nigeria (hell Brits probably named the country). Why Didn't Nigerians sail to Europe and colonize it?


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale said:


> Because under white control they were pretty decent places.  Plus the whites had expended large amounts of cash and effort creating civilization in howling wildernesses populated by Stone Age savages.   The blacks drove the whites out and wrecked countries turning them into typical third-world hellholes.


I'll ask for the third time

Where are your ancestors from ?


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart 

Actually lemme have a look your posting history. I'll find out myself


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> AMart
> 
> Actually lemme have a look your posting history. I'll find out myself


Hey Paul, what do you think about how clean these streets were when the British ran Nigeria (hell Brits probably named the country). Why Didn't Nigerians sail to Europe and colonize it?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> We created this country. This is our country. The USA was built by foundational black americans


It was built by many races.


----------



## Paul Essien

AMart said:


> Hey Paul, what do you think about how clean these streets were when the British ran Nigeria (hell Brits probably named the country). Why Didn't Nigerians sail to Europe and colonize it?


Why are you ashamed of were you are from ?


----------



## Paul Essien

Here's the video


And this is a city judge. Can you even imagine the sentences she gives black people in court ? Whether they're innocent or guilty. They're done.

Now let's look at what they do to PUNISH her. White supremacists have NO PROBLEM with them resigining because they get transferred. Every case involving a black person with her should be released.


----------



## mga138

Paul Essien said:


> I don't get into numbers because those numbers are created by the white supremacists.
> 
> Simple fact is black people (As a group) are not killing white people and for sure not getting away with it
> 
> But sure a black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock or kill a white person because he doesn’t like white people
> 
> *But that is not racism, *
> 
> That is a black individual acting as an black individual and there is no system in place that will support that black persons right to harm whites.
> 
> He will go to jail.  Not to mention that whites can be violent towards blacks. So it's not like violence is only something black people can do. Unlike denying whites jobs, starving white areas from invest which is something only dominant groups can do.
> 
> Also white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible and blk ppl know they will be severly punished for harming a white person. So killing a white person is not really an effective power play for blk ppl, bcoz if you use that power you'll spend the rest of your days in shawshank,
> 
> *The point of racism is being able to kill blk people AND walk free.*
> 
> So cops can murder black people and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison systems).
> 
> White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence — education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war.
> 
> That is why black can't be racist. We do not have a system — the power or the institutions– that allows us to mistreat people based on color.
> 
> Yes - Black people can be prejudiced (_meaning to pre-judge_) so





Paul Essien said:


> eone based on color but that prejudice is limited to what that INDIVIDUAL can do to another INDIVIDUAL.




There is, indeed, Systemic racism in this country, but it works, IN FAVOR of non-Whites, especially Blacks. I challenge you to name a single elected official who represents White group interests. Name just one!  Or how about name a single elected official who has even praised White people as a group. Just one!
And the rest of your message is so ridiculous and mendacious, it is boring to have to respond to. Those aren't arguments, but utter denial of reality. Whites make up 90 percent of the victim pool in interracial violence between Blacks and Whites.
Or, to put it another way, a Black person is 47.6 TIMES more likely to violently victimize a White person than the other way around, Not 47.6 percent more (which would have been bad enough) but 47.6 TIMES more likely!

You claimed that Blacks are not killing white people, but I just sent you links and photos of the victims and their murderers-46 just LAST MONTH ALONE.  The average is about 33 per month, mostly women and children.


















I have 46 of these just from January 2022, and 36 from December, and 33 from November, etc...I could go on and on, yet you claim, "Black people aren't killing White people..." You are a delusional liar.


----------



## Paul Essien

Just in today



White man - If you’re trying to “start” a race war, you’re not ready for one


----------



## 22lcidw

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 606227
> 
> White man - If you’re trying to “start” a race war, you’re not ready for one


Race wars are messy. If what is happening in the world now with a stubborn leadership in D.C. plays out in a bad way, things will change. Change because money will be reduced to pay for a lot of things. And then we will see how what remains is allocated. Then we all will see where we are at.


----------



## Paul Essien

mga138
*There is, indeed, Systemic racism in this country, but it works, IN FAVOR of non-Whites, especially Blacks. I challenge you to name a single elected official who represents White group interests. Name just one! Or how about name a single elected official who has even praised White people as a group. Just one!*

What are "_White group interests_" ? Don't tell me what you don't want. Tell me what interests do white people (_As a group_) want that are not being meet ? 

Don't be all vague and all _"End to polictical correctness"_ and all that. Be specific

mga138
*And the rest of your message is so ridiculous and mendacious, it is boring to have to respond to. Those aren't arguments, but utter denial of reality. Whites make up 90 percent of the victim pool in interracial violence between Blacks and Whites.*

Sure if you look hard enough you'll find a black man that has killed a white person. If you only cite examples of black crime, of course you’ll conclude that there’s a national racial crime wave. Using that _“logic”_ I can prove that any group is waging a secret race war

mga138
*Or, to put it another way, a Black person is 47.6 TIMES more likely to violently victimize a White person than the other way around, Not 47.6 percent more (which would have been bad enough) but 47.6 TIMES more likely.*

And you are 47.6 times more stupid that I thought.

mga138
*You claimed that Blacks are not killing white people, but I just sent you links and photos of the victims and their murderers-46 just LAST MONTH ALONE. The average is about 33 per month, mostly women and children.*

Black people are not killing whites (On mass). The same way Lions and Tigers and other animals aren't killing humans (on mass) but I'm pretty sure I could find plenty of people killed by animals over the last few months.

Why does the greater number of white people killed by white people not bother you ? But a black man killing a white person destroys your soul ?

If black people were killing white people on mass, then white ppl would never stand for it.

It'd be pain stakingly documented. Whites would consider it an act of war.

They'd be doing shakedowns of every black neighbourhood from Ferguson to harlem. They'd be rounding up every blk person they can get their hands on.

There 24 thousand murders in the USA every year that work out to 67 a day.





American is seriously violent place. So of course some white people are gonna get caught in that crossfire.

if the small number of blacks who will commit a violent crime in a given year, prove that blacks are dangerous and to be avoided, then why don’t the vast majority of blk ppl who won’t commit such a crime, equally prove that blacks are non-violent ? 

By the way. Here's your boy Colin Flaherty





All Blacks must celebrate the death of the evil, wicked, white supremacist Colin Flaherty. He was an extreme anti-Black racist who manufactured false, bigoted narratives about Black Americans and crime to fit his racist propagandist agenda. GOOD RIDDANCE! BURN IN HELL!

Hang on what's this music I hear


Where is this music coming from ? Sorry USMB but I think there is something wrong with my laptop can stop this music playing lol


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## AMart




----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> I'll ask for the third time
> 
> Where are your ancestors from ?


Some are from Scotland, some are from Ireland, some from Sweden and some from America (Comanche Indians).  That's just on one side of the family.  I'm a proud American Mutt.


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale said:


> Some are from Scotland, some are from Ireland, some from Sweden and some from America (Comanche Indians).  That's just on one side of the family.  I'm a proud American Mutt.


I was asking AMart "_Where are your ancestors from ?_"

*His silence is deafening*

That tells me (_and I know you're reading this_ AMart) that he's ashamed of where he comes from and his family comes from.


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale
*Because under white control they were pretty decent places. Plus the whites had expended large amounts of cash and effort creating civilization in howling wildernesses populated by Stone Age savages. The blacks drove the whites out and wrecked countries turning them into typical third-world hellholes*

No white person is African. Don't care even if the roads were paved with gold. What the white man done in S.Africa was an act of war. They should give the white ppl in South Africa a period of time to get out and if they don't leave ? Kill em all. Being that they are 90% of the pop they'd make easy work of em.

Trueman gave the Japanese a period of time and when they didn't comply. He dropped the bomb on men women and children and babies


----------



## Paul Essien

22lcidw said:


> Race wars are messy. If what is happening in the world now with a stubborn leadership in D.C. plays out in a bad way, things will change. Change because money will be reduced to pay for a lot of things. And then we will see how what remains is allocated. Then we all will see where we are at.


I've always to the white supremacists. Bring it. Let's have it.

White people you out-finance us. You out number us. You out gun us.

Every thing is in your favor. Let;s have it. Let's have this race war.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

In the past month or so there have been dozens of bomb threats phoned in against Historically Black Colleges and Universities across the country.

When you target those educational institutions that produce around 1 in 5 Black graduates and a quarter of Black STEM grads, despite enrolling only 10 percent of Black college students, you aren’t doing it randomly.

*Nor are you targeting them because you’re worried about the inferiority of the students there.*

When you target the schools from which these folks graduated before going on to achieve excellence at higher levels, you aren’t doing it to demonstrate your superiority.

They attack HBCUs because these institutions uplift the fullness of Black humanity. They are places where, most of the time, Black folks can congregate, learn, teach, love, and express joy, without having to worry about what white folks think about any of it.

*Nothing scares white supremacists more than Black people ignoring them, learning and teaching and loving and being joyful despite racism, despite a system they know was built for their destruction.*

When Black folks were restricted to HBCUs, white folks didn’t have to pay us much mind, but now, when we could go to any institution in the country, and we _still_ pick an HBCU, it’s like the ultimate insult.


----------



## Paul Essien

These black American women dating these white boys all of sudden _mysteriously_ die from falling from a window.

_Yeah right._

Who dies from falling windown ? Never know anyone. These white supremacists man. Once they are done using their tools. They'll break their tools.


----------



## Turtlesoup

IM2 said:


> I have not seen Paul ever say blacks are perfect. What he has done is defend blacks against the racism coming from whites like you.
> 
> Whites commit more than double the rapes of blacks annually. But you defend the men who rape women like you and try blaming blacks.
> 
> Stockholm syndrome.


Paul and you are both out and out racists----nothing but white hate and love of black criminals from you both.


----------



## Paul Essien

Turtlesoup said:


> Paul and you are both out and out racists----nothing but white hate and love of black criminals from you both.


You are projecting. You are the one who hates black ppl. You are the one who loves white criminals.


----------



## Lisa558

Turtlesoup said:


> Paul and you are both out and out racists----nothing but white hate and love of black criminals from you both.


They are either Farrakhan’s foot soldiers or higher-ups in BLM. One of them might be that black racist who went on national television and threatened to “burn the whole system down if whites don’t give us what we demand.”


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> AZrailwhale
> *Because under white control they were pretty decent places. Plus the whites had expended large amounts of cash and effort creating civilization in howling wildernesses populated by Stone Age savages. The blacks drove the whites out and wrecked countries turning them into typical third-world hellholes*
> 
> No white person is African. Don't care even if the roads were paved with gold. What the white man done in S.Africa was an act of war. They should give the white ppl in South Africa a period of time to get out and if they don't leave ? Kill em all. Being that they are 90% of the pop they'd make easy work of em.
> 
> Trueman gave the Japanese a period of time and when they didn't comply. He dropped the bomb on men women and children and babies


Since we all supposedly have African DNA we are


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 606375
> 
> In the past month or so there have been dozens of bomb threats phoned in against Historically Black Colleges and Universities across the country.
> 
> When you target those educational institutions that produce around 1 in 5 Black graduates and a quarter of Black STEM grads, despite enrolling only 10 percent of Black college students, you aren’t doing it randomly.
> 
> *Nor are you targeting them because you’re worried about the inferiority of the students there.*
> 
> When you target the schools from which these folks graduated before going on to achieve excellence at higher levels, you aren’t doing it to demonstrate your superiority.
> 
> They attack HBCUs because these institutions uplift the fullness of Black humanity. They are places where, most of the time, Black folks can congregate, learn, teach, love, and express joy, without having to worry about what white folks think about any of it.
> 
> *Nothing scares white supremacists more than Black people ignoring them, learning and teaching and loving and being joyful despite racism, despite a system they know was built for their destruction.*
> 
> When Black folks were restricted to HBCUs, white folks didn’t have to pay us much mind, but now, when we could go to any institution in the country, and we _still_ pick an HBCU, it’s like the ultimate insult.


Are you sure the phone calls were from white people?


----------



## WelfareQueen

I love this thread.  .   Dere bee whitez supremicysts everywhire!!!


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Are you sure the phone calls were from white people?


Yes they are sure. They could smell Boysenberry pie down the phone

Only white people eat and love some Boysenberry Pie.





Also the Pina Coloda song was playing down the phone. That's white ppl's anthem


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Yes they are sure. They could smell Boysenberry pie down the phone
> 
> Only white people eat and love some Boysenberry Pie.
> 
> View attachment 606551
> 
> Also the Pina Coloda song was playing down the phone. That's white ppl's anthem


More ASSuming


----------



## Paul Essien

Lisa558 said:


> They are either Farrakhan’s foot soldiers or higher-ups in BLM. One of them might be that black racist who went on national television and threatened to “burn the whole system down if whites don’t give us what we demand.”


I don't hate white people. I hate white supremacists from the very pit of my soul. I hate them WORSE than white extremists like the tatoo wearing Aryan nation because at least white extremists they are honest. At least they just say it straight. But white supremacist who try to rationalize racism (_Like most on here_) man I hate them with every fibre of my being.


----------



## WelfareQueen

MizMolly said:


> More ASSuming




I always thought that Pina Coloda song was gay as shit.


----------



## Paul Essien

WelfareQueen said:


> I always thought that Pina Coloda song was gay as shit.


These white songs that all white people love

Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline


The Killers - Mr Brightside


Rachel Platten - Fight Song


Abba - Dancing Queen.

the ULTIMATE white girl song. Nothing comes close


Hey Jude -The Beatles.



​


----------



## Paul Essien

Also white people like to pretend they like classical music which can narrowed down to 5 songs

Johann Strauss - Am Der Schonen


Beethoven - Fur Elise


Verdi - La Traviata

**
Bizet - Prelude


Mendelson - Wedding March


They're the only classicall songs white people know


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> These white songs that all white people love
> 
> Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline
> 
> 
> The Killers - Mr Brightside
> 
> 
> Rachel Platten - Fight Song
> 
> 
> Abba - Dancing Queen.
> 
> the ULTIMATE white girl song. Nothing comes close
> 
> 
> Hey Jude -The Beatles.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I don’t care for the examples you posted but I also don’t like most rap “songs”


----------



## WelfareQueen

Paul Essien said:


> These white songs that all white people love
> 
> Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline
> 
> 
> The Killers - Mr Brightside
> 
> 
> Rachel Platten - Fight Song
> 
> 
> Abba - Dancing Queen.
> 
> the ULTIMATE white girl song. Nothing comes close
> 
> 
> Hey Jude -The Beatles.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


You're very knowledgeable about white people.    Did you take a class?  By the way, most of those songs suck.  Just saying'
And the black chicks really dig me.  They usually tell me black guys are smelly and have little dicks.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> These white songs that all white people love
> 
> Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline
> 
> 
> The Killers - Mr Brightside
> 
> 
> Rachel Platten - Fight Song
> 
> 
> Abba - Dancing Queen.
> 
> the ULTIMATE white girl song. Nothing comes close
> 
> 
> Hey Jude -The Beatles.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


So, you know what all white people love? Lol


----------



## WelfareQueen

MizMolly said:


> I don’t care for the examples you posted but I also don’t like most rap “songs”




I have it on good authority these are Paul's favorite songs.


----------



## Lisa558

Paul Essien said:


> I don't hate white people. I hate white supremacists from the very pit of my soul. I hate them WORSE than white extremists like the tatoo wearing Aryan nation because at least white extremists they are honest. At least they just say it straight. But white supremacist who try to rationalize racism (_Like most on here_) man I hate them with every fibre of my being.


The problem is with how you define white supremacist. Something tells me it’s any white who disagrees with policies or decisions that exclude whites and give favoritism to blacks, based on race.

1) i don’t think the president should have said that the next SCOTUS will be black, and that no whites will be considered. I think all people should be considered, and the decision based solely on capabilities.

2) Or, more personally, a friend of mine applied for a promotion at work, and a black woman, whom she had hired and trained six months earlier, and who did not even have a college degree, was picked for a promotion that my friend had also applied for. My friend was upset that her lesser-qualified subordinate got the job over her, and filed a discrimination suit. (She won, by the way.)

Are either of these examples white supremacists?


----------



## Paul Essien

Lisa558
*1) i don’t think the president should have said that the next SCOTUS will be black, and that no whites will be considered. I think all people should be considered, and the decision based solely on capabilities.*

And what is she going 2 do for black people ?

Tell me what's her plan for the killing of the blacks in the streets by police ?

What's her plan for rampant black homelessness problem in LA and round the country ?
What's her plan for black business development and black businesses getting sabotaged in the USA ?
What's her plan to stop the mass incaceration of black men who go to jail for a million years meanwhile whites and non blacks get smacks on the wrist ?
What's her plan to root out all these white supremacists in law enforcement ?
What's her plan to stop the myth of so called black people attacking Asians ?

*I'll Wait*

Ketanji Brown Jackson (_the next scotus_) is married to a white man.  She's as pro black as Richard Spencer and Jared Taylor.







She's not gonna 2 do ANYTHING for black people and has a history of just that.


That's why she was chosen. She's a white ass kisser. She's just as white supremacist as Uncensored2008 mga138 TheParser AMart toobfreak MizMolly

And that's why she was chosen.

Let's see a pro-black. Strong black person. Who is for black people and loves black people. When they get a Khalid Muhammad type black person as SCOTUS then I'd take Biden seriously


See black Americans we havent just got enemies with the white race. We have Asian enemies. We have Latino enemies. Everyone is against us and we have enemies with the black race. Many black people are just as white supremacist as you.

That's you have the Larry Elders, and Clarence Thomas, Candice Owens etc


----------



## Lisa558

Paul Essien said:


> Lisa558
> *1) i don’t think the president should have said that the next SCOTUS will be black, and that no whites will be considered. I think all people should be considered, and the decision based solely on capabilities.*
> 
> And what is she going 2 do for black people ?
> 
> Tell me what's her plan for the killing of the blacks in the streets by police ?
> 
> What's her plan for rampant black homelessness problem in LA and round the country ?
> What's her plan for black business development and black businesses getting sabotaged in the USA ?
> What's her plan to stop the mass incaceration of black men who go to jail for a million years meanwhile whites and non blacks get smacks on the wrist ?
> What's her plan to root out all these white supremacists in law enforcement ?
> What's her plan to stop the myth of so called black people attacking Asians ?
> 
> *I'll Wait*
> 
> Ketanji Brown Jackson (_the next scotus_) is married to a white man.  She's as pro black as Richard Spencer and Jared Taylor.
> 
> View attachment 607075
> 
> 
> She's not gonna 2 do ANYTHING for black people and has a history of just that.
> 
> 
> That's why she was chosen. She's a white ass kisser. She's just as white supremacist as Uncensored2008 mga138 TheParser AMart toobfreak MizMolly
> 
> And that's why she was chosen.
> 
> Let's see a pro-black. Strong black person. Who is for black people and loves black people. When they get a Khalid Muhammad type black person as SCOTUS then I'd take Biden seriously
> 
> 
> See black Americans we havent just got enemies with the white race. We have Asian enemies. We have Latino enemies. Everyone is against us and we have enemies with the black race. Many black people are just as white supremacist as you.
> 
> That's you have the Larry Elders, and Clarence Thomas, Candice Owens etc


Why are you asking what she’s going to do for black people? Her job as a Justice will have nothing to do with her doing anything for black people. That’s not the job.

Her job is to guarantee equal protection under the law. That means race should not play a role in college admissions.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Lisa558
> *1) i don’t think the president should have said that the next SCOTUS will be black, and that no whites will be considered. I think all people should be considered, and the decision based solely on capabilities.*
> 
> And what is she going 2 do for black people ?
> 
> Tell me what's her plan for the killing of the blacks in the streets by police ?
> 
> What's her plan for rampant black homelessness problem in LA and round the country ?
> What's her plan for black business development and black businesses getting sabotaged in the USA ?
> What's her plan to stop the mass incaceration of black men who go to jail for a million years meanwhile whites and non blacks get smacks on the wrist ?
> What's her plan to root out all these white supremacists in law enforcement ?
> What's her plan to stop the myth of so called black people attacking Asians ?
> 
> *I'll Wait*
> 
> Ketanji Brown Jackson (_the next scotus_) is married to a white man.  She's as pro black as Richard Spencer and Jared Taylor.
> 
> View attachment 607075
> 
> 
> She's not gonna 2 do ANYTHING for black people and has a history of just that.
> 
> 
> That's why she was chosen. She's a white ass kisser. She's just as white supremacist as Uncensored2008 mga138 TheParser AMart toobfreak MizMolly
> 
> And that's why she was chosen.
> 
> Let's see a pro-black. Strong black person. Who is for black people and loves black people. When they get a Khalid Muhammad type black person as SCOTUS then I'd take Biden seriously
> 
> 
> See black Americans we havent just got enemies with the white race. We have Asian enemies. We have Latino enemies. Everyone is against us and we have enemies with the black race. Many black people are just as white supremacist as you.
> 
> That's you have the Larry Elders, and Clarence Thomas, Candice Owens etc


Why should she only do for black people? You dislike her because she married a white man.


----------



## Paul Essien

Lisa558
*Why are you asking what she’s going to do for black people? Her job as a Justice will have nothing to do with her doing anything for black people. That’s not the job.*

Beacause white people have numerous people in power that do stuff for them. They're not killing white people in the street. They're not mass incarcerating white people. They're not sabotaging white businesses. They're not under investing in white areas. They're not mass unemploying white people. They're not writing books to prove how stupid white people are. They're not creating stats to prove how violent white people are. They're not using whites as guinea pigs in hospitals.
White people last yeat attacked the white house and they're giving them smacks on the wrists. They would never have happened had those attackers been black.

That's why. The world is on the verge of WW3, a problem created by white people. The verge of the armeggedon but blk ppl are the problem ? 





Part of me wants Putin to go all the way and then you will see what real violence is/

I just hope the white ppl survive the bomb just long enough to truly experience the horrors of a nuclear war.






But white supremacists *LOVE* Putin. They love a domineering _"I'll kill you all" "I've got bombs"_ white supremacist. Russia is *FULL* of white suprmeacists......*FULL OF THEM*

You don't know who your fkin deal with. 

Lisa558
*Her job is to guarantee equal protection under the law. That means race should not play a role in college admissions.*

And blk ppl don't get any protection under the law. You can go out RIGHT NOW and kill a black person and as long as you get you're lie straight, you won't spend one day in Shawshank prison.


----------



## Lisa558

Paul Essien said:


> Lisa558
> *Why are you asking what she’s going to do for black people? Her job as a Justice will have nothing to do with her doing anything for black people. That’s not the job.*
> 
> Beacause white people have numerous people in power that do stuff for them. They're not killing white people in the street. They're not mass incarcerating white people. They're not sabotaging white businesses. They're not under investing in white areas. They're not mass unemploying white people. They're not writing books to prove how stupid white people are. They're not creating stats to prove how violent white people are. They're not using whites as guinea pigs in hospitals.
> White people last yeat attacked the white house and they're giving them smacks on the wrists. They would never have happened had those attackers been black.
> 
> That's why. The world is on the verge of WW3, a problem created by white people. The verge of the armeggedon but blk ppl are the problem ?
> 
> View attachment 607090
> 
> Part of me wants Putin to go all the way and then you will see what real violence is/
> 
> I just hope the white ppl survive the bomb just long enough to truly experience the horrors of a nuclear war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white supremacists *LOVE* Putin. They love a domineering _"I'll kill you all" "I've got bombs"_ white supremacist. Russia is *FULL* of white suprmeacists......*FULL OF THEM*
> 
> You don't know who your fkin deal with.
> 
> Lisa558
> *Her job is to guarantee equal protection under the law. That means race should not play a role in college admissions.*
> 
> And blk ppl don't get any protection under the law. You can go out RIGHT NOW and kill a black person and as long as you get you're lie straight, you won't spend one day in Shawshank prison.


^^^ Anyone who wants to know how the mind of a racist works, read the rantings of this Farrakhan foot soldier above.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Lisa558
> *Why are you asking what she’s going to do for black people? Her job as a Justice will have nothing to do with her doing anything for black people. That’s not the job.*
> 
> Beacause white people have numerous people in power that do stuff for them. They're not killing white people in the street. They're not mass incarcerating white people. They're not sabotaging white businesses. They're not under investing in white areas. They're not mass unemploying white people. They're not writing books to prove how stupid white people are. They're not creating stats to prove how violent white people are. They're not using whites as guinea pigs in hospitals.
> White people last yeat attacked the white house and they're giving them smacks on the wrists. They would never have happened had those attackers been black.
> 
> That's why. The world is on the verge of WW3, a problem created by white people. The verge of the armeggedon but blk ppl are the problem ?
> 
> View attachment 607090
> 
> Part of me wants Putin to go all the way and then you will see what real violence is/
> 
> I just hope the white ppl survive the bomb just long enough to truly experience the horrors of a nuclear war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white supremacists *LOVE* Putin. They love a domineering _"I'll kill you all" "I've got bombs"_ white supremacist. Russia is *FULL* of white suprmeacists......*FULL OF THEM*
> 
> You don't know who your fkin deal with.
> 
> Lisa558
> *Her job is to guarantee equal protection under the law. That means race should not play a role in college admissions.*
> 
> And blk ppl don't get any protection under the law. You can go out RIGHT NOW and kill a black person and as long as you get you're lie straight, you won't spend one day in Shawshank prison.


There is no mass encarceration of any race, same for employment. It appears you believe incarcerated blacks are innocent. The stats already show that most violent crimes are not committed by whites, so there won’t be more whites in prison.


----------



## Paul Essien

First Mexico then Afghanistan and now this.



Their women will marry white men to "whiten" their names for their children. The men will also marry white USA women and whiten there names or make them more anglo to fit in. Like many white immigants do

Woody Allen = Allen Konigsberg
Fred Astaire = Frederick Austerlitz
Tony Bennett = Anthony Benedetto
Jack Benny = Benjamin Kubelsky
Mel Brooks = Mel Kaminsky
George Burns = Nathan Birnbaum
Nicolas Cage = Nicolas Coppola
David Copperfield = David Seth Kotkin
Kirk Douglas = Issur Danielovitch Demsky
Helen Mirren = Ilynea Lydia Mironoff
Demi Moore = Demetria Guynes
Chuck Norris = Carlos Ray Norris

They will get low interest loans, free housing, food stamps, etc. All from  blk tax dollars and Black Americans don’t get anything and in generations to come these American sounding Ukraineans will have surnames like Johnson, Miller, Smith and Williams

They'll then run around and tell black people _"My family came over from Ukraine. We were facing persecution and war. But my parents came to the USA, worked hard to provide for their family to make me the person I am today. We didn't moan and complain. Why you can't you blk Americans do the same ?"_

That's how the white club works. White people have had to forget the history, customs and traditions of the countries that they originate from and come to together on this ridiculous notion of whiteness.

And you have to show disdain for blk people





Kentaji Jackson is the new SCOTUS


----------



## AMart

All hail whites lol. Not surprised Jackson is married to a white guy. Many leftist black women are. The over educated types politico types.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 607135
> 
> View attachment 607137
> 
> First Mexico then Afghanistan and now this.
> 
> View attachment 607138
> 
> Their women will marry white men to "whiten" their names for their children. The men will also marry white USA women and whiten there names or make them more anglo to fit in. Like many white immigants do
> 
> Woody Allen = Allen Konigsberg
> Fred Astaire = Frederick Austerlitz
> Tony Bennett = Anthony Benedetto
> Jack Benny = Benjamin Kubelsky
> Mel Brooks = Mel Kaminsky
> George Burns = Nathan Birnbaum
> Nicolas Cage = Nicolas Coppola
> David Copperfield = David Seth Kotkin
> Kirk Douglas = Issur Danielovitch Demsky
> Helen Mirren = Ilynea Lydia Mironoff
> Demi Moore = Demetria Guynes
> Chuck Norris = Carlos Ray Norris
> 
> They will get low interest loans, free housing, food stamps, etc. All from  blk tax dollars and Black Americans don’t get anything and in generations to come these American sounding Ukraineans will have surnames like Johnson, Miller, Smith and Williams
> 
> They'll then run around and tell black people _"My family came over from Ukraine. We were facing persecution and war. But my parents came to the USA, worked hard to provide for their family to make me the person I am today. We didn't moan and complain. Why you can't you blk Americans do the same ?"_
> 
> That's how the white club works. White people have had to forget the history, customs and traditions of the countries that they originate from and come to together on this ridiculous notion of whiteness.
> 
> And you have to show disdain for blk people
> 
> View attachment 607142
> 
> Kentaji Jackson is the new SCOTUS
> 
> View attachment 607146


Tyga was born Michael Ray Nguyen-Stevenson​Queen Latifah was born Dana Elaine Owens​Nelly was born Cornell Iral Haynes​


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Tyga was born Michael Ray Nguyen-Stevenson​Queen Latifah was born Dana Elaine Owens​Nelly was born Cornell Iral Haynes​


Exactly. They didn't whiten there names. And just to inform you. That is not there name dummy. That's there rap names. They have not changed names to fit into white society.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Exactly. They didn't whiten there names. And just to inform you. That is not there name dummy. That's there rap names. They have not changed names to fit into white society.


They still changed their names. For whatever reason it’s nobody else’s business


----------



## Paul Essien

Those white people in the middle of war, were white Russians and Ukraineans are killing each other but they STILL make time to practice anti black contempt.

So they can go handle that themselves. No sympathy here


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> Those white people in the middle of war, were white Russians and Ukraineans are killing each other but they STILL make time to practice anti black contempt.
> 
> So they can go handle that themselves. No sympathy here



Hey Nazis: BlindBoo antontoo Kondor3 HappyJoy 

I FINALLY found someone who actually IS pro-Putin.

Oh, but he's one of yours..


----------



## BlindBoo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey Nazis: BlindBoo antontoo Kondor3 HappyJoy
> 
> I FINALLY found someone who actually IS pro-Putin.
> 
> Oh, but he's one of yours..



Thanks for the free rent Zippy


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlindBoo said:


> Thanks for the free rent Zippy



Y'all Nazis keep bleating about "pro-Putin," 

Well here you go - someone pro-Putin.


----------



## AntonToo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey Nazis: BlindBoo antontoo Kondor3 HappyJoy
> 
> I FINALLY found someone who actually IS pro-Putin.
> 
> Oh, but he's one of yours..


Yep, you are definetly not right in the head.


----------



## BlindBoo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Y'all Nazis keep bleating about "pro-Putin,"
> 
> Well here you go - someone pro-Putin.


So what?  Pro Russians are a dime a dozen nowadays.  The board is full of um.  I think the Neo-GOP Official Motto is "Better Russia's Putin than Any Democrat".  Just what I've heard.


----------



## AntonToo

Paul Essien said:


> Those white people in the middle of war, were white Russians and Ukraineans are killing each other but they STILL make time to practice anti black contempt.
> 
> So they can go handle that themselves. No sympathy here


*Pretty sure this is what you actually look like*


----------



## Kondor3

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey Nazis: BlindBoo antontoo Kondor3 HappyJoy
> 
> I FINALLY found someone who actually IS pro-Putin.
> 
> Oh, but he's one of yours..


_*NOW*_ what are you babbling about, RumpBot?


----------



## Uncensored2008

AntonToo said:


> Yep, you are definetly not right in the head.



Well Nazi bitch, YOU never found anyone pro-Putin, despite your constant lies.

AND I can definitely spell "definitely."


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlindBoo said:


> So what?  Pro Russians are a dime a dozen nowadays.  The board is full of um.  I think the Neo-GOP Official Motto is "Better Russia's Putin than Any Democrat".  Just what I've heard.



So full of them that you Nazis can't come up with a single one.

But here's one - of course he's a white hating pile of shit just like you..


----------



## Uncensored2008

Kondor3 said:


> _*NOW*_ what are you babbling about, RumpBot?



You Nazis keep lying that the Americans are pro-Putin. Of course none of you filthy fascists can back up your lies.

But being magnanimous, I went out and found someone legitimately pro-Putin.

Of course he's a fucking pile of shit leftist, racist, twat - one of yours.

But that's what you Nazis do, accuse your enemy, the Americans, of what it is you do.


----------



## Lisa558

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis keep lying that the Americans are pro-Putin. Of course none of you filthy fascists can back up your lies.
> 
> But being magnanimous, I went out and found someone legitimately pro-Putin.
> 
> Of course he's a fucking pile of shit leftist, racist, twat - one of yours.
> 
> But that's what you Nazis do, accuse your enemy, the Americans, of what it is you do.


Agree. Liberals have fallen to a new low. Now that the false screeches of “raaaaaacist!” have lost all impact, they’ve moved on to calling the half of America who disagrees with them traitors. It’s absolutely reprehensible.


----------



## BlindBoo

Uncensored2008 said:


> So full of them that you Nazis can't come up with a single one.
> 
> But here's one - of course he's a white hating pile of shit just like you..


More rent.






Neo-GOP motto.  On sale by order only at the CPAC the gift shop!  But I bet you already have yours.


----------



## Kondor3

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis keep lying that the Americans are pro-Putin. Of course none of you filthy fascists can back up your lies.


1. I am not a Nazi - I am a loyal Americcan
2. I have never said that Americans are pro-Putin
3. therefore, no 'back up ' is required.


Uncensored2008 said:


> But being magnanimous, I went out and found someone legitimately pro-Putin.


Lot of time on your hands, eh?


Uncensored2008 said:


> Of course he's a fucking pile of shit leftist, racist, twat - one of yours.


Good thing for me that I'm not a Leftist the, eh? Just anti-Trump. Big difference.


Uncensored2008 said:


> But that's what you Nazis do, accuse your enemy, the Americans, of what it is you do.


Despite your rant, I still don't know what-the-phukk you're talking about...

Then again... it's obvious that YOU don't know what-the-phukk you're talking about, either, so it's all good...


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlindBoo said:


> More rent.
> 
> View attachment 609632
> 
> Neo-GOP motto.  On sale by order only at the CPAC the gift shop!  But I bet you already have yours.



Oh look, the Nazi cvnt is lying to smear Americans again.

Heil Soros.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Kondor3 said:


> 1. I am not a Nazi - I am a loyal Americcan



You are what you post.

Based on what you post on USMB - you're a fucking Nazi traitor.



Kondor3 said:


> 2. I have never said that Americans are pro-Putin



That's a blatant lie.



Kondor3 said:


> 3. therefore, no 'back up ' is required.
> 
> Lot of time on your hands, eh?
> 
> Good thing for me that I'm not a Leftist the, eh? Just anti-Trump. Big difference.
> 
> Despite your rant, I still don't know what-the-phukk you're talking about...
> 
> Then again... it's obvious that YOU don't know what-the-phukk you're talking about, either, so it's all good...



ROFL

Heil Soros indeed.


----------



## BlindBoo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh look, the Nazi cvnt is lying to smear Americans again.
> 
> Heil Soros.


Pssssft  Only in America can anti American trash like you buy and wear that type of hate filled garbage raging against your fellow Americans.

Now then.  How many would you like to buy this week, sir?


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlindBoo said:


> Pssssft  Only in America can anti American trash like you buy and wear that type of hate filled garbage raging against your fellow Americans.
> 
> Now then.  How many would you like to buy this week, sir?



Comrade Nazi, you were a MAJOR supporter of the USSR and worked to see the occupation plan of Russian armies marching up from Nicaragua through Mexico, until Reagan thwarted you traitors.

You've hated America all your life and flirted with every treason to end this nation. You becoming a Nazi now is just part and parcel of the deep hatred you have for this nation and the Constitution it is founded on.

You're white, but cheer the hatred of whites, the scapegoat of your filthy Reich, because your hatred of America is so deep that you'd gladly die to see America destroyed.


----------



## BlindBoo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Comrade Nazi, you were a MAJOR supporter of the USSR and worked to see the occupation plan of Russian armies marching up from Nicaragua through Mexico, until Reagan thwarted you traitors.
> 
> You've hated America all your life and flirted with every treason to end this nation. You becoming a Nazi now is just part and parcel of the deep hatred you have for this nation and the Constitution it is founded on.
> 
> You're white, but cheer the hatred of whites, the scapegoat of your filthy Reich, because your hatred of America is so deep that you'd gladly die to see America destroyed.


Your agitprop is worthless these days comrade sir, and the dream of the Return of the Evil Empire you have is for naught.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlindBoo said:


> Your agitprop is worthless these days comrade sir, and the dream of the Return of the Evil Empire you have is for naught.
> 
> View attachment 610098


Preach it Nazi!


----------



## BlindBoo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Preach it Nazi!
> 
> View attachment 610103



You long for the Glory Days of the Empire dontcha?


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlindBoo said:


> You long for the Glory Days of the Empire dontcha?




Say, you went down Nicaragua to kill Indians for Ortega back in the day, didn't you? The Mosquito Indians refused to be enslaved under Sandanista communism - so y'all did what commies do - you murdered them.


----------



## MarathonMike

MAGA!! LOL  





__





						Jussie Smollett Sentenced to Five Months in Jail in Hate Crime Hoax
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Paul Essien

MarathonMike said:


> MAGA!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jussie Smollett Sentenced to Five Months in Jail in Hate Crime Hoax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com


Yet white supremacists lie on Black people all the time and get Black people KILLED and JAILED by filing false police reports, and most of them don't even get CHARGED









Nothing really happens to white people when they lie and destroy blk ppl's lives. But Jussie is getting jail time for lying about an imaginary white person is a completely victimless crime.

That's white supremacy

Just a few months ago a white author (Alice Sebold) lied about black man (Anthony Broadwater) raping her in 1981. But forty years later after Broadwater was convicted in 1982 Sebold came out and says “Ooops sorry”





This despite the fact that white women lie on rape cases of black men all the time





And this is how Alice SeeBold did it. She identified him 5 months after the rape happened when she passed a random black man (Anthony Broadwater) on the street in 1981 and just said “that’s him” and the word of a white woman trumped everything.

This was a man who at the time of his conviction in 1982 was a 20 year old Marine for the USA army.





He had no previous convictions or criminal record. He was denied parole five times because he wouldn't admit to the crime and he passed 3 lie detector tests

None of that mattered

To this very day Alice Seebold is a rich successful author and this is her €5.45m SF home






Mingling with royalty





Meanwhile.this is the home Anthony Broadwater has to come bk to and live






And even though he got out….. he didn’t get to start over clean.

1) Almost no one would hire him.
2) Most professional licences were out of the question .
3) For the first 5 yrs he could not get public housing (just when he needs it the most)
4) He’ll never again get food stamps. And on and on.

And I haven’t even included the family that he lost, the career that he lost, the respect that he lost, his younger years that he lost, his mental wellbeing that he’s lost.

I hope there’s a special place in hell for Alice Sebold





The nerve of wrongly accusing a man of rape. Then profiting off of it by writing a book about it. Words fail me.

So don't talk all this sh*t to me about Jussie Smollett


----------



## AMart

Jussie in jail hahahahaha you racist Paul.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Yet white supremacists lie on Black people all the time and get Black people KILLED and JAILED by filing false police reports, and most of them don't even get CHARGED
> 
> View attachment 614005View attachment 614006View attachment 614012
> 
> Nothing really happens to white people when they lie and destroy blk ppl's lives. But Jussie is getting jail time for lying about an imaginary white person is a completely victimless crime.
> 
> That's white supremacy
> 
> Just a few months ago a white author (Alice Sebold) lied about black man (Anthony Broadwater) raping her in 1981. But forty years later after Broadwater was convicted in 1982 Sebold came out and says “Ooops sorry”
> 
> View attachment 614013
> 
> This despite the fact that white women lie on rape cases of black men all the time
> 
> View attachment 614016
> 
> And this is how Alice SeeBold did it. She identified him 5 months after the rape happened when she passed a random black man (Anthony Broadwater) on the street in 1981 and just said “that’s him” and the word of a white woman trumped everything.
> 
> This was a man who at the time of his conviction in 1982 was a 20 year old Marine for the USA army.
> 
> View attachment 614017
> 
> He had no previous convictions or criminal record. He was denied parole five times because he wouldn't admit to the crime and he passed 3 lie detector tests
> 
> None of that mattered
> 
> To this very day Alice Seebold is a rich successful author and this is her €5.45m SF home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mingling with royalty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile.this is the home Anthony Broadwater has to come bk to and live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even though he got out….. he didn’t get to start over clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one would hire him.
> 2) Most professional licences were out of the question .
> 3) For the first 5 yrs he could not get public housing (just when he needs it the most)
> 4) He’ll never again get food stamps. And on and on.
> 
> And I haven’t even included the family that he lost, the career that he lost, the respect that he lost, his younger years that he lost, his mental wellbeing that he’s lost.
> 
> I hope there’s a special place in hell for Alice Sebold
> 
> View attachment 614018
> 
> The nerve of wrongly accusing a man of rape. Then profiting off of it by writing a book about it. Words fail me.
> 
> So don't talk all this sh*t to me about Jussie Smollett


None of your post has anything to do with Smollett


----------



## Uncensored2008

MizMolly said:


> None of your post has anything to do with Smollett



Paul is a CCP troll, he just spams the same shit over and over.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> None of your post has anything to do with Smollett








Yes it does because all false police reports should get the same coverage as Jussie

The fraud was more about what the white media was making it into. See white people running around here like "_See !!! See !! We handed you blacks an L"_






Nope. This is nothing but a white media invention. Lets be clear Jussie Smollet is not Louis Farrakhan. He's not someone the black community holds up with any respect. I've never even heard of him two years ago

They were trying to use Jussie as a proxy for the blk community. They were holding him up as a whipping boy and saying _"Were going to make a big deal outta this bcoz we need a win"_

The Chicago PD tried to charge Jussie with 16 counts of filing a false report even though Jussie only filed one report.





So why the 16 ? Well because a few months earlier to Jussie, Jason Van Dyke was the first officer to be convicted of killing a black person in Chicago.





And he too was convicted of 16 counts of aggrevated battery. One count for every bullet that he fired in Laquian McDonald.


Meanwhile if you are white (_And I'll keep on posting these video_)



But anyway





The white suprmacists are big into the use of numbers and they let everyone know that this one got under their skin.

And Chicago PD backed Van Dyke all through the trial but when an all white jury convicted Van Dyke they were pissed.

The city inspector general office found Van Dyke lied all the time. Making many false police reports. They lied their asses off about the murder of Laquain McDonald





O and by the way Jason Van Dyke was released a few days ago after only serving half his sentence. Gee I wonder why ?





See black people are supposed to take L's all the time. That's how it set up. But when white supremacists take an L ? It is a shock to them. They need to reasure themselves that they're still control and_ "those n*ggers can't change anything"_


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Yes it does because all false police reports should get the same coverage as Jussie
> 
> The fraud was more about what the white media was making it into. See white people running around here like "_See !!! See !! We handed you blacks an L"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. This is nothing but a white media invention. Lets be clear Jussie Smollet is not Louis Farrakhan. He's not someone the black community holds up with any respect. I've never even heard of him two years ago
> 
> They were trying to use Jussie as a proxy for the blk community. They were holding him up as a whipping boy and saying _"Were going to make a big deal outta this bcoz we need a win"_
> 
> The Chicago PD tried to charge Jussie with 16 counts of filing a false report even though Jussie only filed one report.
> 
> View attachment 614390
> 
> So why the 16 ? Well because a few months earlier to Jussie, Jason Van Dyke was the first officer to be convicted of killing a black person in Chicago.
> 
> View attachment 614393
> 
> And he too was convicted of 16 counts of aggrevated battery. One count for every bullet that he fired in Laquian McDonald.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile if you are white (_And I'll keep on posting these video_)
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway
> 
> View attachment 614394
> 
> The white suprmacists are big into the use of numbers and they let everyone know that this one got under their skin.
> 
> And Chicago PD backed Van Dyke all through the trial but when an all white jury convicted Van Dyke they were pissed.
> 
> The city inspector general office found Van Dyke lied all the time. Making many false police reports. They lied their asses off about the murder of Laquain McDonald
> 
> View attachment 614397
> 
> O and by the way Jason Van Dyke was released a few days ago after only serving half his sentence. Gee I wonder why ?
> 
> View attachment 614395
> 
> See black people are supposed to take L's all the time. That's how it set up. But when white supremacists take an L ? It is a shock to them. They need to reasure themselves that they're still control and_ "those n*ggers can't change anything"_


Really? Why aren’t the media reporting every time a cop shoots a white person? People of all races lie and deceive. Smollett caused more racial animosity with his stunt.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Paul Essien said:


> mga138
> *Do you want to look at violence and crime statistics, then? I don't think that you do.*
> 
> No. Because crime stats created by white supremacists.
> 
> *White guys like you literally need and want white people to die at the hands of black men.*
> 
> You don't give a sh*t about these white people.
> 
> You want white people (_especially young white women_) victimized  by black men.
> 
> If these crimes never happened, you'd have a much harder time convincing whites of what they consider the bottom line: the need to remake the U.S. into an all-white nation.
> 
> mga138
> *If the rates of murder that Whites commit were the same all across the board, then we'd live in a peaceful paradise. *
> 
> If anything, black people are too nice to white people. Black people (As a group) have done nothing to white people.
> 
> The fact that your whole argument is about a miniscule number of isolated incidents proves my point and considering that whites murder and are more criminal to whites. Then why no focus on your biggest threat which is yourselves.
> 
> When whites murder blacks it's not a crime. It's justified. The white supremacist goal is to dehumanize blk ppl to the point that killing them is not even classified as murder. It's just waste disposal.


This is satire...right?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Paul Essien said:


> I don't get into numbers because those numbers are created by the white supremacists.
> 
> Simple fact is black people (As a group) are not killing white people and for sure not getting away with it
> 
> But sure a black person can come up to a white person and bash their skull with a rock or kill a white person because he doesn’t like white people
> 
> *But that is not racism, *
> 
> That is a black individual acting as an black individual and there is no system in place that will support that black persons right to harm whites.
> 
> He will go to jail.  Not to mention that whites can be violent towards blacks. So it's not like violence is only something black people can do. Unlike denying whites jobs, starving white areas from invest which is something only dominant groups can do.
> 
> Also white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible and blk ppl know they will be severly punished for harming a white person. So killing a white person is not really an effective power play for blk ppl, bcoz if you use that power you'll spend the rest of your days in shawshank,
> 
> *The point of racism is being able to kill blk people AND walk free.*
> 
> So cops can murder black people and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison systems).
> 
> White people are the only people on the planet who have devised a system to mistreat people based on skin color alone. This system embraces every aspect of human existence — education, economic, entertainment, labor, law, politics, religion, sex, and war.
> 
> That is why black can't be racist. We do not have a system — the power or the institutions– that allows us to mistreat people based on color.
> 
> Yes - Black people can be prejudiced (_meaning to pre-judge_) someone based on color but that prejudice is limited to what that INDIVIDUAL can do to another INDIVIDUAL.


You are so full of shit your breath stinks.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Paul Essien said:


> America.
> 
> But let's run with your argument. Let's go there, Since this seems a place of comfort for you.
> 
> If black countries are just awful places to live. Then why did the blk ppl in those countries have to fight white people to get them to leave ?
> 
> Why the mandela's ? And the Steve Biko ? Why does every African country have their stories of their fight for indepedence ?


Why was Rhodesia the breadbasket of Africa...while Zimbabwe can't feed itself?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Paul Essien said:


> AZrailwhale
> *Because under white control they were pretty decent places. Plus the whites had expended large amounts of cash and effort creating civilization in howling wildernesses populated by Stone Age savages. The blacks drove the whites out and wrecked countries turning them into typical third-world hellholes*
> 
> No white person is African. Don't care even if the roads were paved with gold. What the white man done in S.Africa was an act of war. They should give the white ppl in South Africa a period of time to get out and if they don't leave ? Kill em all. Being that they are 90% of the pop they'd make easy work of em.
> 
> Trueman gave the Japanese a period of time and when they didn't comply. He dropped the bomb on men women and children and babies


Well, yes...I know a white guy (blond hair and blue eyes) who absolutely is African! (He was born in Salisbury, Rhodesia.)


----------



## Jarlaxle

Paul Essien said:


> Also white people like to pretend they like classical music which can narrowed down to 5 songs
> 
> Johann Strauss - Am Der Schonen
> 
> 
> Beethoven - Fur Elise
> 
> 
> Verdi - La Traviata
> 
> **
> Bizet - Prelude
> 
> 
> Mendelson - Wedding March
> 
> 
> They're the only classicall songs white people know


And yet...you managed to miss what are probably the two best-known classical pieces. 

I get that you're trying to troll, but dude, you REALLY SUCK at it.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 607135
> 
> View attachment 607137
> 
> First Mexico then Afghanistan and now this.
> 
> View attachment 607138
> 
> Their women will marry white men to "whiten" their names for their children. The men will also marry white USA women and whiten there names or make them more anglo to fit in. Like many white immigants do
> 
> Woody Allen = Allen Konigsberg
> Fred Astaire = Frederick Austerlitz
> Tony Bennett = Anthony Benedetto
> Jack Benny = Benjamin Kubelsky
> Mel Brooks = Mel Kaminsky
> George Burns = Nathan Birnbaum
> Nicolas Cage = Nicolas Coppola
> David Copperfield = David Seth Kotkin
> Kirk Douglas = Issur Danielovitch Demsky
> Helen Mirren = Ilynea Lydia Mironoff
> Demi Moore = Demetria Guynes
> Chuck Norris = Carlos Ray Norris
> 
> They will get low interest loans, free housing, food stamps, etc. All from  blk tax dollars and Black Americans don’t get anything and in generations to come these American sounding Ukraineans will have surnames like Johnson, Miller, Smith and Williams
> 
> They'll then run around and tell black people _"My family came over from Ukraine. We were facing persecution and war. But my parents came to the USA, worked hard to provide for their family to make me the person I am today. We didn't moan and complain. Why you can't you blk Americans do the same ?"_
> 
> That's how the white club works. White people have had to forget the history, customs and traditions of the countries that they originate from and come to together on this ridiculous notion of whiteness.
> 
> And you have to show disdain for blk people
> 
> View attachment 607142
> 
> Kentaji Jackson is the new SCOTUS
> 
> View attachment 607146


Plenty of people use stage names. Note that Nicholas Cage uses that name because he didn't want to be known as "one of the Coppola family". Norris has been "Chuck" since he was in high school. 

Tony Bennett and Helen Mirren use fairly straightforward Anglicized versions of their birth names...nothing remarkable. I've known people who did the same-including my grandfather.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Yes it does because all false police reports should get the same coverage as Jussie
> 
> The fraud was more about what the white media was making it into. See white people running around here like "_See !!! See !! We handed you blacks an L"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. This is nothing but a white media invention. Lets be clear Jussie Smollet is not Louis Farrakhan. He's not someone the black community holds up with any respect. I've never even heard of him two years ago
> 
> They were trying to use Jussie as a proxy for the blk community. They were holding him up as a whipping boy and saying _"Were going to make a big deal outta this bcoz we need a win"_
> 
> The Chicago PD tried to charge Jussie with 16 counts of filing a false report even though Jussie only filed one report.
> 
> View attachment 614390
> 
> So why the 16 ? Well because a few months earlier to Jussie, Jason Van Dyke was the first officer to be convicted of killing a black person in Chicago.
> 
> View attachment 614393
> 
> And he too was convicted of 16 counts of aggrevated battery. One count for every bullet that he fired in Laquian McDonald.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile if you are white (_And I'll keep on posting these video_)
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway
> 
> View attachment 614394
> 
> The white suprmacists are big into the use of numbers and they let everyone know that this one got under their skin.
> 
> And Chicago PD backed Van Dyke all through the trial but when an all white jury convicted Van Dyke they were pissed.
> 
> The city inspector general office found Van Dyke lied all the time. Making many false police reports. They lied their asses off about the murder of Laquain McDonald
> 
> View attachment 614397
> 
> O and by the way Jason Van Dyke was released a few days ago after only serving half his sentence. Gee I wonder why ?
> 
> View attachment 614395
> 
> See black people are supposed to take L's all the time. That's how it set up. But when white supremacists take an L ? It is a shock to them. They need to reasure themselves that they're still control and_ "those n*ggers can't change anything"_


Police shooting white people don’t get the same news coverage. Also, when a white person commits a crime, most white people would probably not defend them. So many blacks defend Smollett.


----------



## Paul Essien

White supremacist physco Charles Manson has the nerve to talk sh*t about black ppl


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> White supremacist physco Charles Manson has the nerve to talk sh*t about black ppl


He is dead


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

*The FBI often classifies Latinos or Hispanics as Black in the crime stats. *

The FBI/UCR Report is based on police arrest records from just 62% of the law enforcement agencies in America in any given year in mostly urban regions. It's missing a ton of white arrest data.


----------



## Paul Essien

Accerlerationists are extreme right wing white nationalists, whose goal is to bring about massive destruction. Their mission is to destroy the current multi-cultural system and activate a clean slate to start a new Whites Only Empire. They infiltrated BLM marches to create chaos.


----------



## Paul Essien

Since 2005, the incarceration rate for Blacks has declined by 24% nationally, while the incarceration rate for whites has increased. Between 1990 and 2013, the number of white people in jail nearly doubled, according to the study by Vera Institute of Justice.


----------



## Paul Essien

Racist cops are a bunch of drunk, disgruntled, wife beating, racist terrorists.


----------



## Paul Essien

*














*


----------



## Paul Essien

And then these same people say that blk ppl are the violent ones ?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> *View attachment 632519
> 
> View attachment 632520
> 
> View attachment 632521
> View attachment 632522
> 
> View attachment 632523
> 
> View attachment 632525
> 
> View attachment 632528
> 
> View attachment 632529
> 
> View attachment 632530*


I could go online and cut and paste violent crimes committed by blacks. What’s your point?


----------



## Paul Essien

Yet another in the long line of cases were white supremacists knowingly lock up an innocent black man (_Joaquin Ciria_) then when they takeaway the main part of their life turn around and say _"Ooops sorry, you can go now"_ and pretend that it was a mistake


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> *View attachment 632519
> 
> View attachment 632520
> 
> View attachment 632521
> View attachment 632522
> 
> View attachment 632523
> 
> View attachment 632525
> 
> View attachment 632528
> 
> View attachment 632529
> 
> View attachment 632530*



He raped 4 year old twins










						PA man, 22, spits on photographers as he is booked into a NYC jail
					

Isaiah Metz, 22, of Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, was taken into custody in Yonkers on Tuesday evening before being transferred to Manhattan




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## Paul Essien

In 1942, the Tuskegee Airmen became the first African American flying unit in the U.S. military and fought in World War II. The Tuskegee Airmen epitomized courage and heroism.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


>


You might notice that it said his NEIGHBORS waved hello to him as he jogged by.  The clear meaning is that they knew him.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> You might notice that it said his NEIGHBORS waved hello to him as he jogged by.  The clear meaning is that they knew him.


What's clear is that you racists always try making excuses.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> What's clear is that you racists always try making excuses.


You excuse every black person committing crimes, looting, vandalism while rioting.


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> What's clear is that you racists always try making excuses.


Nope, that's what the article says.  But if you bother to even try to remember, I always took the victim's side in this shooting, not the racist's side.  Unlike you I have principals and am fair.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 634802





Good.  She should also get a nice payout for wrongful termination, and hopefully she goes after the asshole who fired her in civil court.

She seems like the exact kind of person we want to be a cop.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> What's clear is that you racists always try making excuses.





Whines the racist.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Whines the racist.


You are the racist here son. Plain and simple. You can't dispute me, so this is all you have left.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> Nope, that's what the article says.  But if you bother to even try to remember, I always took the victim's side in this shooting, not the racist's side.  Unlike you I have principals and am fair.


I have principles and that's why I am here fighting the white racist bullshit in this forum.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> You are the racist here son. Plain and simple. You can't dispute me, so this is all you have left.





Don't even go there.  You always put everything in racist terms because you are a pathetic example of a piss poor example of a human being.

Your color is immaterial, your character, or lack thereof, is what determines just what sort of person you are.

And you come up short.


----------



## Paul Essien

We still have sundown town (_places were black ppl are not supposed to go and they will shoot and kill blk ppl_) and the police will go along with it100% and I personally have heard plenty of stories like this from black truck drivers over years.



Where are all these good white people that everyone tells blk ppl are out there ?
Where are all these good cops that everyone tells blk ppl are out there ?
Where are they ?

They're always telling us _ "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" _OK. Where are they when shit get's real ? Where ? Fk outta here

This is why I find it funny when the likes of JoeB131 talks about Chicago and sealybobo talk about Detroit about places were whites can't go. Please......

There is no place on this planet where whites can't go and be in trouble because they are white. Nowhere. Black people are well aware of the severe punishments that would happen if they harm a white person in a black area. Matter of fact - A White person in a black area is the safest person there.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> We still have sundown town (_places were black ppl are not supposed to go and they will shoot and kill blk ppl_) and the police will go along with it100% and I personally have heard plenty of stories like this from black truck drivers over years.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all these good white people that everyone tells blk ppl are out there ?
> Where are all these good cops that everyone tells blk ppl are out there ?
> Where are they ?
> 
> They're always telling us _ "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" _OK. Where are they when shit get's real ? Where ? Fk outta here
> 
> This is why I find it funny when the likes of JoeB131 talks about Chicago and sealybobo talk about Detroit about places were whites can't go. Please......
> 
> There is no place on this planet where whites can't go and be in trouble because they are white. Nowhere. Black people are well aware of the severe punishments that would happen if they harm a white person in a black area. Matter of fact - A White person in a black area is the safest person there.





There are lots of places where being white after dark is risking your life.  Compton, Inglewood,  Watts, South Central etc. etc. etc.

Your point?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> There are lots of places where being white after dark is risking your life.  Compton, Inglewood,  Watts, South Central etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Your point?


And in the same city there are all white suburbs blacks dare not enter.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Don't even go there.  You always put everything in racist terms because you are a pathetic example of a piss poor example of a human being.
> 
> Your color is immaterial, your character, or lack thereof, is what determines just what sort of person you are.
> 
> And you come up short.


I'm going there because you make up a definition of racism that is not racism. And I am posting in the section about racism, so I won't be talking about the Yankees. You don't judge based on character because if you did, you'd be on the white racists here. Instead, you attack every black person posting about white racism. So then when we look at your character, we see racist.

_“Laissez-Faire Racism involves persistent negative stereotyping of African Americans, a tendency to blame blacks themselves for the black-white gap in socioeconomic standing, and resistance to meaningful policy efforts to ameliorate America's racist social conditions and institutions.”_


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> And in the same city there are all white suburbs blacks dare not enter.


I very much doubt that even you could find an all white suburb anywhere in Southern California.  California has been very well integrated since the fifties.  About the only segregated neighborhoods are black, and even they are getting scarce.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> We still have sundown town (_places were black ppl are not supposed to go and they will shoot and kill blk ppl_) and the police will go along with it100% and I personally have heard plenty of stories like this from black truck drivers over years.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all these good white people that everyone tells blk ppl are out there ?
> Where are all these good cops that everyone tells blk ppl are out there ?
> Where are they ?
> 
> They're always telling us _ "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" "Not all" _OK. Where are they when shit get's real ? Where ? Fk outta here
> 
> This is why I find it funny when the likes of JoeB131 talks about Chicago and sealybobo talk about Detroit about places were whites can't go. Please......
> 
> There is no place on this planet where whites can't go and be in trouble because they are white. Nowhere. Black people are well aware of the severe punishments that would happen if they harm a white person in a black area. Matter of fact - A White person in a black area is the safest person there.


The good people and good cops are everywhere, you are just too willfully blind to see them.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> I very much doubt that even you could find an all white suburb anywhere in Southern California.  California has been very well integrated since the fifties.  About the only segregated neighborhoods are black, and even they are getting scarce.


I don't. And this would mean that whites live in all the areas mentioned thereby rendering the claim of whites being unsafe in those areas as false.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> The good people and good cops are everywhere, you are just too willfully blind to see them.


I am sure he sees them. The problem is that YOU refuse to accept the existence of the racism he talks about.

The quote below is written by members of the National Conference of Black Lawyers, the International Association of Democratic Lawyers, and the National Lawyers Guild as part of the Report of the International Commission of Inquiry on Systemic Racist Police Violence against People of African Descent in the U.S., on page 16:

_"The Commissioners find a prima facie case of Crimes against Humanity warranting an investigation by the International Criminal Court (ICC). The crimes under the Rome Statute include: Murder, Severe Deprivation of Physical Liberty, Torture, Persecution of people of African descent, and other Inhumane Acts, which occurred in the context of a widespread or systematic attack directed against the civilian population of Black people in the U.S."_

National Conference of Black Lawyers, the International Association of Democratic Lawyers, and the National Lawyers Guild,_ Report of the International Commission of Inquiry on Systemic Racist Police Violence against People of African Descent in the U.S. _


			https://inquirycommission.org/website/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/Commission-Report-15-April.pdf


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> I'm going there because you make up a definition of racism that is not racism. And I am posting in the section about racism, so I won't be talking about the Yankees. You don't judge based on character because if you did, you'd be on the white racists here. Instead, you attack every black person posting about white racism. So then when we look at your character, we see racist.
> 
> _“Laissez-Faire Racism involves persistent negative stereotyping of African Americans, a tendency to blame blacks themselves for the black-white gap in socioeconomic standing, and resistance to meaningful policy efforts to ameliorate America's racist social conditions and institutions.”_





No, you have decided that only whites can be racist, which is retarded.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> No, you have decided that only whites can be racist, which is retarded.


What I have decided is that when you can show laws and policies created by blacks to purposefully exclude whites, then we'll start talking about blacks being racists. Calling you a white boy doesn't come with unemployment or denial of opportunities. If all we faced was being called nasty names, I doubt you'd hear the whining we hear from whites like you.


----------



## westwall

Show me a law on the books today that does as you say.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> I don't. And this would mean that whites live in all the areas mentioned thereby rendering the claim of whites being unsafe in those areas as false.



There are numerous predominantly white communities in Southern California, that currently have 80% or higher white populations. The top 5 have white populations approaching 90%.

1	Malibu	88.8%
2	Hidden Hills	88.7%
3	Pacific Palisades	88.6%
4	Topanga	87.6%
5	Beverly Crest	87.5%
‐----‐---------------------------------------------------
6	Westlake Village	85.5%
7	Manhattan Beach	85.5%
8	Hollywood Hills West	84.9%
9	Hermosa Beach	84.9%
10	Fairfax	84.7%
11	Brentwood	84.2%
12	Agua Dulce	83.9%
13	Calabasas	83.2%
14	Bel-Air	83.0%
15	Agoura Hills	82.8%
16	Unincorporated Santa Monica Mountains	82.6%
17	Century City	82.5%
18	Beverly Grove	82.0%
19	Beverly Hills	81.8%
20	Acton	        80.0%
--‐--------‐---------------------------------------------
The following are the communities in Southern California with the highest percentage of blacks:

1. View Park-Windsor Hills 86.5%
2. Gramercy Park 86.4%
3. Leimert Park 79.6%
4. Manchester Square78.6%
‐------‐-------------------------------------------------
As far as areas like Compton and South Central Los Angeles, they are now both close to 70% Hispanic.

From personal experience, my wife's parents have lived in the same house that they bought in South Central since 1959, when it was predominantly white, and when they moved in, of course they were harrased endlessly.

They are now one of only 2 black households remaining on their entire street. 

Every other black family left a long time ago.

The rest of the neighborhood is now a sea of pink and green houses, with cars parked on what's left of the front lawn, and mariachi music blaring all day and night.

The other elderly black couple there has been in the neighborhood as long as they have.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Show me a law on the books today that does as you say.


Lol! The typical white response. We see voter suppression in almost every state with policies targeting black communities and racially gerrymandered districts reducing black representation and you ask me to show you a policy to play your dumb ass game of if I don't show you one they don't exist.

Son, you live in the white conservative world whereby you are oblivious to such things and want to ignore they exist and then argue with somebody black when they say such things exist. You read the racism of other whites who are employed, some in decision making positions and believe that their racism doesn't impact the policies and decisions they make.

It must be nice to be able to ignore these things.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Lol! The typical white response. We see voter suppression in almost every state with policies targeting black communities and racially gerrymandered districts reducing black representation and you ask me to show you a policy to play your dumb ass game of if I don't show you one they don't exist.
> 
> Son, you live in the white conservative world whereby you are oblivious to such things and want to ignore they exist and then argue with somebody black when they say such things exist. You read the racism of other whites who are employed, some in decision making positions and believe that their racism doesn't impact the policies and decisions they make.
> 
> It must be nice to be able to ignore these things.






Listen, dumbfuck.  You made a claim.  So PROVE it.  Don't whine and try and divert.

Show me a damned law that does what you claim.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> More Tales Of White Supremacy And White Privilege​



Let's face it:  the only reason why this is any issue to you is white envy.  If you were white, you wouldn't care.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Listen, dumbfuck.  You made a claim.  So PROVE it.  Don't whine and try and divert.
> 
> Show me a damned law that does what you claim.


I showed you. You know such things exist, you've seen people do it. So don't try that you gotta show me because I'm white and don't want to admit that such things are done tactic. So like I said, show me laws and policies by blacks that deny whites of opportunity, because there are 245 years worth of such policies by whites and you know it.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> Let's face it:  the only reason why this is any issue to you is white envy.  If you were white, you wouldn't care.


Why should we be envious of people so weak and scared that they made a system that excluded us for nearly 200 years and brag about how they are ahead of everyone after they socially engineered this outcome? That's like telling Albert Pujols he's jealous of A-Rod for hitting more home runs when it's only because A-Rod used steroids.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> I showed you. You know such things exist, you've seen people do it. So don't try that you gotta show me because I'm white and don't want to admit that such things are done tactic. So like I said, show me laws and policies by blacks that deny whites of opportunity, because there are 245 years worth of such policies by whites and you know it.






SHOW US A LAW, YOU STUPID TWAT!


----------



## Paul Essien

People like @marathon mike and JoeB131 and westwall and toobfreak and sealybobo they always want to talk about how violent blk ppl are

But their are plenty of white crimes that the media doesn't want to tell you about.

There is a reason why many whites want to live outside of the cities out in rural areas away from everybody. Like in places like in Pike Country in Ohio were 8 victims of the same family were killed. One of them a 16 year old boy.

 This happened six years ago but the media treats it as a small local story





They were all killed execution style at weed growing farm



I just want to say the obvious. If they were black ppl who did this ? Who murdered 8 white people of the same family over a drug deal ?  *EVERYBODY WOULD KNOW ABOUT THE PIKE COUNTY MURDERS

EVERYBODY GETS TO HEAR ABOUT IT WHEN BLACK PEOPLE DO SOMETHING WRONG.*

And get this ? It wasn't until two years that arrests were finally made. A family called the Wagner were charged with the massacre





Jake Wagner plead guilty to all eight murders though he only admitted to killing five of them. He was lifed off without parole. Angela Wagner got 30 years





By the way. You noticed how she's described ? _"Ohio mom" _her being a mother has nothing to do with being killer. Once again. So sympathetic towards white killers. Billy and George Wagner trials are still on going

And another thing it maye be assumed that they're gonna get long sentences, But I doubt it, past history shows that's not a sure thing. They are still white after all.

They are very quiet about stories like this to justify that black crime is so high and out of control


----------



## toobfreak

westwall said:


> SHOW US A LAW, YOU STUPID TWAT!



Stupid Twat.  Oooo!  I like it!


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Lol! The typical white response. We see voter suppression in almost every state with policies targeting black communities and racially gerrymandered districts reducing black representation and you ask me to show you a policy to play your dumb ass game of if I don't show you one they don't exist.
> 
> Son, you live in the white conservative world whereby you are oblivious to such things and want to ignore they exist and then argue with somebody black when they say such things exist. You read the racism of other whites who are employed, some in decision making positions and believe that their racism doesn't impact the policies and decisions they make.
> 
> It must be nice to be able to ignore these things.


Voter suppression? Who is being denied their right to vote?


----------



## westwall

No, find a post where I claim whites never commit crimes.  The difference between you and me is I want violent scum punished no matter who they are.

You don't.   You want to give blacks a pass because they were treated bad 150 years ago.

You assholes keep pushing for a race war and weak minded twits of whatever color will happily oblige.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> People like @marathon mike and @JoeB131 and @westwall and @toobfreak and @sealybobo they always want to talk about how violent blk ppl are
> 
> But their are plenty of white crimes that the media doesn't want to tell you about.
> 
> There is a reason why many whites want to live outside of the cities out in rural areas away from everybody. Like in places like in Pike Country in Ohio were 8 victims of the same family were killed. One of them a 16 year old boy.
> 
> This happened six years ago but the media treats it as a small local story



We have 20,000 homicides a year in this country.  Most of them don't get a lot of attention.  The fact you have to dumpster dive to find "evil white people" to make whatever point you are trying to make says quite a lot. 

The fact is, it took two years to identify suspects.  

Last weekend in Chicago, we had 6 people murdered and 13 injured, and you probably didn't hear about that, either if you don't live around Chicago.  

In fact, it was barely a blip in Chicago, because that's a typical Chicago weekend.  It's what happens when you let BLM pick your mayor and she gives up on fighting crime.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> People like @marathon mike and JoeB131 and westwall and toobfreak and sealybobo they always want to talk about how violent blk ppl are
> 
> But their are plenty of white crimes that the media doesn't want to tell you about.
> 
> There is a reason why many whites want to live outside of the cities out in rural areas away from everybody. Like in places like in Pike Country in Ohio were 8 victims of the same family were killed. One of them a 16 year old boy.
> 
> This happened six years ago but the media treats it as a small local story
> 
> View attachment 644564
> 
> They were all killed execution style at weed growing farm
> 
> View attachment 644566
> 
> I just want to say the obvious. If they were black ppl who did this ? Who murdered 8 white people of the same family over a drug deal ?  *EVERYBODY WOULD KNOW ABOUT THE PIKE COUNTY MURDERS
> 
> EVERYBODY GETS TO HEAR ABOUT IT WHEN BLACK PEOPLE DO SOMETHING WRONG.*
> 
> And get this ? It wasn't until two years that arrests were finally made. A family called the Wagner were charged with the massacre
> 
> View attachment 644559
> 
> Jake Wagner plead guilty to all eight murders though he only admitted to killing five of them. He was lifed off without parole. Angela Wagner got 30 years
> 
> View attachment 644581
> 
> By the way. You noticed how she's described ? _"Ohio mom" _her being a mother has nothing to do with being killer. Once again. So sympathetic towards white killers. Billy and George Wagner trials are still on going
> 
> And another thing it maye be assumed that they're gonna get long sentences, But I doubt it, past history shows that's not a sure thing. They are still white after all.
> 
> They are very quiet about stories like this to justify that black crime is so high and out of control


You’re bringing up a 6 year old story? Who killed them? Did they ever find out? It’s believed to be South American drug cartel.

But who knows. They could have been bruthas.


----------



## sealybobo

Paul Essien said:


> People like @marathon mike and JoeB131 and westwall and toobfreak and sealybobo they always want to talk about how violent blk ppl are
> 
> But their are plenty of white crimes that the media doesn't want to tell you about.
> 
> There is a reason why many whites want to live outside of the cities out in rural areas away from everybody. Like in places like in Pike Country in Ohio were 8 victims of the same family were killed. One of them a 16 year old boy.
> 
> This happened six years ago but the media treats it as a small local story
> 
> View attachment 644564
> 
> They were all killed execution style at weed growing farm
> 
> View attachment 644566
> 
> I just want to say the obvious. If they were black ppl who did this ? Who murdered 8 white people of the same family over a drug deal ?  *EVERYBODY WOULD KNOW ABOUT THE PIKE COUNTY MURDERS
> 
> EVERYBODY GETS TO HEAR ABOUT IT WHEN BLACK PEOPLE DO SOMETHING WRONG.*
> 
> And get this ? It wasn't until two years that arrests were finally made. A family called the Wagner were charged with the massacre
> 
> View attachment 644559
> 
> Jake Wagner plead guilty to all eight murders though he only admitted to killing five of them. He was lifed off without parole. Angela Wagner got 30 years
> 
> View attachment 644581
> 
> By the way. You noticed how she's described ? _"Ohio mom" _her being a mother has nothing to do with being killer. Once again. So sympathetic towards white killers. Billy and George Wagner trials are still on going
> 
> And another thing it maye be assumed that they're gonna get long sentences, But I doubt it, past history shows that's not a sure thing. They are still white after all.
> 
> They are very quiet about stories like this to justify that black crime is so high and out of control


Oh shit they found who did it? It’s true white trash will act like n#)&rs too. Very true.

Greed. This is why I tell my nephews not to tell people what their dad does. They could be kidnapped. I saw it happen on the first 48. Everyone in the black community believed the guy was rich and had money in the house. They tried to get in but were unsuccessful so instead they kidnapped the son.

This happens at drug houses all over America especially in black communities. You guys don’t talk to the cops so no one ever finds out.

Oh, and wait just a second. You blacks always cry that we don’t give your murders the same attention we give whites. Like we don’t care as much about your murders. Aren’t you now crying about the opposite? Now you’re claiming we cover up our crimes?

How did you hear about this? There were 100 murders in Chicago the same month. We’re those ever solved?


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> We have 20,000 homicides a year in this country.  Most of them don't get a lot of attention.  The fact you have to dumpster dive to find "evil white people" to make whatever point you are trying to make says quite a lot.
> 
> The fact is, it took two years to identify suspects.
> 
> Last weekend in Chicago, we had 6 people murdered and 13 injured, and you probably didn't hear about that, either if you don't live around Chicago.
> 
> In fact, it was barely a blip in Chicago, because that's a typical Chicago weekend.  It's what happens when you let BLM pick your mayor and she gives up on fighting crime.




No, there are fewer than 10,000 murders.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> No, there are fewer than 10,000 murders.



The FBI says otherwise. 


In 2019, the estimated number of murders in the nation was 16,425. This was a 0.3 percent increase from the 2018 estimate, a 3.4 percent increase from the 2015 figure, and an 11.6 percent increase from the number in 2010. (See Tables *1* and *1A*.)

There were 5.0 murders per 100,000 people in 2019. The murder rate in 2019 was down from the rate in 2018 (0.2 percent).  However, the murder rate was up 1.1 percent when compared with the 2015 rate and 5.1 percent from the 2010 rate. (See Tables *1* and *1A*.)
Of the estimated number of murders in the United States, 48.7 percent were reported in the South, 20.8 percent were reported in the Midwest, 19.3 percent were reported in the West, and 11.2 percent were reported in the Northeast. (See *Table 3*.)


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> We see voter suppression in almost every state with policies targeting black communities...



How is this "voter suppression" being accomplished?

Who's not allowing blacks to vote?


----------



## AZrailwhale

sealybobo said:


> You’re bringing up a 6 year old story? Who killed them? Did they ever find out? It’s believed to be South American drug cartel.
> 
> But who knows. They could have been bruthas.


Black crime in inner cities is so common it’s not newsworthy.  When a dog bites a man, it’s not reported, but when a man bites a dog it’s big news.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> The FBI says otherwise.
> 
> 
> In 2019, the estimated number of murders in the nation was 16,425. This was a 0.3 percent increase from the 2018 estimate, a 3.4 percent increase from the 2015 figure, and an 11.6 percent increase from the number in 2010. (See Tables *1* and *1A*.)
> There were 5.0 murders per 100,000 people in 2019. The murder rate in 2019 was down from the rate in 2018 (0.2 percent).  However, the murder rate was up 1.1 percent when compared with the 2015 rate and 5.1 percent from the 2010 rate. (See Tables *1* and *1A*.)
> Of the estimated number of murders in the United States, 48.7 percent were reported in the South, 20.8 percent were reported in the Midwest, 19.3 percent were reported in the West, and 11.2 percent were reported in the Northeast. (See *Table 3*.)






The numbers are amazingly consistent.  15,000 to 16,000 murders and non negligent manslaughters, please note I specified "MURDERS".  If you want to lump in justifiable homicides and law enforcement homicides then yes, you can get to 20,000 homicides per year, but a lot of those are good guys killing bad guys which is a win for society as a whole.


----------



## sealybobo

A


AZrailwhale said:


> Black crime in inner cities is so common it’s not newsworthy.  When a dog bites a man, it’s not reported, but when a man bites a dog it’s big news.


And you guys want to take abortion away from them?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I was recently in an all black controlled, all black run (black mayor, black city council, black everyone) and I can tell you this......

It was awful.   The city (Large southern city) was a mess and you rarely ever could get anything done.  Total ineptitude.
Garbage thrown from car windows littered the streets.
Arrogance and entitlement reign supreme.   Select savages acted as though they owned the world and you BETTER not get in their way.
Black savages would cut you off, speed like they might be afraid of losing their place in hell, and generally drive like imbeciles.

Granted..it WAS NOT ALL BLACKS.  But like Chris Rick said......"I love Black folks...but I hate *******".

This is 100% true.   There were MANY very polite kind black folks who didn't act like savages.
But too many did.
I have no doubt that good black folks hate these savages as much as even the worst white Supremacist could.

I saw lots of Police....but I cannot recall seeing a single WHITE Police officer.
This particular city has the highest crime rate in the Southeast and a soaring gun violence rate like NY.
In the Democrat quest to treat savages like decent human beings, you get extreme violence and lawlessness.

FAR MORE BLACKS DIE FROM DEMOCRAT SOFTNESS ON CRIME THAN POLICE EVER KILL JUSTIFIED OR NOT.

When black democrats are in charge, you get a totally fucked up society.  An yes, BLACK FOLKS WILL DIE.  lots of them.  Of their own device.
*No discussion.  End of debate.*


----------



## sealybobo

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I was recently in an all black controlled, all black run (black mayor, black city council, black everyone) and I can tell you this......
> 
> It was awful.   The city (Large southern city) was a mess and you rarely ever could get anything done.  Total ineptitude.
> Garbage thrown from car windows littered the streets.
> Arrogance and entitlement reign supreme.   Select savages acted as though they owned the world and you BETTER not get in their way.
> Black savages would cut you off, speed like they might be afraid of losing their place in hell, and generally drive like imbeciles.
> 
> Granted..it WAS NOT ALL BLACKS.  But like Chris Rick said......"I love Black folks...but I hate *******".
> 
> This is 100% true.   There were MANY very polite kind black folks who didn't act like savages.
> But too many did.
> I have no doubt that good black folks hate these savages as much as even the worst white Supremacist could.
> 
> I saw lots of Police....but I cannot recall seeing a single WHITE Police officer.
> This particular city has the highest crime rate in the Southeast and a soaring gun violence rate like NY.
> In the Democrat quest to treat savages like decent human beings, you get extreme violence and lawlessness.
> 
> FAR MORE BLACKS DIE FROM DEMOCRAT SOFTNESS ON CRIME THAN POLICE EVER KILL JUSTIFIED OR NOT.
> 
> When black democrats are in charge, you get a totally fucked up society.
> *No discussion.  End of debate.*


Let’s say blacks make up 20% of the population. I’m uncomfortable in any city where more than 20% of the population is black.

And before someone calls me racist, isn’t that how blacks feel?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

sealybobo said:


> Let’s say blacks make up 20% of the population. I’m uncomfortable in any city where more than 20% of the population is black.
> 
> And before someone calls me racist, isn’t that how blacks feel?



Ask Chris Rock.
He NAILED it.

As for the 20%....that sounds reasonable.   But I think radio stations like the Black Information network (640 AM in Atlanta) funded by Radical Socialists Marxists fuel a rise in that percentage (as planned)

Yes, as I said most black folks also hate these savages.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> The numbers are amazingly consistent. 15,000 to 16,000 murders and non negligent manslaughters, please note I specified "MURDERS". If you want to lump in justifiable homicides and law enforcement homicides then yes, you can get to 20,000 homicides per year, but a lot of those are good guys killing bad guys which is a win for society as a whole.



A couple of points.  the 2019 numbers SPECIFICALLY said murders, not non-negligent homicides.  

Secondly, I don't accept that 1000 police homicides are a good thing.  Largely because unless you have video of someone choking the life out of a suspect for nine minutes or plugging him 16 times while he's lying on the ground, the police have a lovely habit of labeling all their misconduct as "Justified".  Most other G-7 countries have double digits or less each year in law enforcement homicides.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> A couple of points.  the 2019 numbers SPECIFICALLY said murders, not non-negligent homicides.
> 
> Secondly, I don't accept that 1000 police homicides are a good thing.  Largely because unless you have video of someone choking the life out of a suspect for nine minutes or plugging him 16 times while he's lying on the ground, the police have a lovely habit of labeling all their misconduct as "Justified".  Most other G-7 countries have double digits or less each year in law enforcement homicides.






No, the 2019 lists both.  I used YOUR link.  I don't care about your thoughts on police homicides.  The actual fact is there are 9 questionable cases, on average, per year.  There are horrible cops out there, but they don't tend to be murderers.  They tend to just be your garden variety scumbags who like to write tickets and push people around.  They don't intentionally murder people.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> No, the 2019 lists both. I used YOUR link. I don't care about your thoughts on police homicides. The actual fact is there are 9 questionable cases, on average, per year. There are horrible cops out there, but they don't tend to be murderers. They tend to just be your garden variety scumbags who like to write tickets and push people around. They don't intentionally murder people.



I'm sorry you can't read clearly stated words like "Murder".  

If all the other cases are "justified", how is it British cops only need to shoot 5 people a year and American cops need to shoot 1000.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> I'm sorry you can't read clearly stated words like "Murder".
> 
> If all the other cases are "justified", how is it British cops only need to shoot 5 people a year and American cops need to shoot 1000.





American cops are dealing with more violent people.   Duh.


----------



## BackAgain

Is this sub cretin based bullshit thread still going?  Very strange.


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 645098
> 
> View attachment 645102





Yeah, the scumbags throw down their weapons.  Duh.

I hate to break it to ya, but there is no law that says you have to let yourself be beat to a pulp.  Brown reached inside the cops car.  The cop shot him.

As I would have too.

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Yeah, the scumbags throw down their weapons.  Duh.
> 
> I hate to break it to ya, but there is no law that says you have to let yourself be beat to a pulp.  Brown reached inside the cops car.  The cop shot him.
> 
> As I would have too.
> 
> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history, white ppl are the main evil.

I don’t care about white ppl, the way you do and I’m pretty sure you feel the same way about blk ppl.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history, white ppl are the main evil.
> 
> I don’t care about white ppl, the way you do and I’m pretty sure you feel the same way about blk ppl.





I don't give a fuck about "White people".  I care about good people.

Black, white, yellow or green.  I simply don't care.  If they are productive members of society I am all about improving their lives.

Destructive people though, once again, I don't give a fuck what color they are, are good for nothing but target practice.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> I don't give a fuck about "White people".  I care about good people.
> 
> Black, white, yellow or green.  I simply don't care.  If they are productive members of society I am all about improving their lives.
> 
> Destructive people though, once again, I don't give a fuck what color they are, are good for nothing but target practice.


Well I only care about blk ppl. So you do what you do.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> Well I only care about blk ppl. So you do what you do.


Well, you better figure out a way to get along with us.  We aren’t going away and will outnumber you for at least the next few hundred years.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Well I only care about blk ppl. So you do what you do.




Why do you care about black people who hurt other black people?  A white person hurts one of my white friends and I will end him.

Why do you allow violence to plague the black people?


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 
*Why do you care about black people who hurt other black people? *

I said I care about black people. I didn't say I care about blk ppl who hurt black people.

westwall 
*A white person hurts one of my white friends and I will end him.*

That don't mean anything. White ppl fight with each other all the time. But you drop your swoards when it comes to us.

westwall 
*Why do you allow violence to plague the black people?*

The same way you allow violence to plague the white community


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> The past and present and future of black people concern me the most and in that history, white ppl are the main evil.
> 
> I don’t care about white ppl, the way you do and I’m pretty sure you feel the same way about blk ppl.


I care about most people, especially children and elderly, regardless of race. I do not care about criminals, regardless of race.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> *Why do you care about black people who hurt other black people? *
> 
> I said I care about black people. I didn't say I care about blk ppl who hurt black people.
> 
> westwall
> *A white person hurts one of my white friends and I will end him.*
> 
> That don't mean anything. White ppl fight with each other all the time. But you drop your swoards when it comes to us.
> 
> westwall
> *Why do you allow violence to plague the black people?*
> 
> The same way you allow violence to plague the white community





Ahhh, but we don't.   You make excuses for the black criminals, we work to get them off of the streets.  

That's why per capita blacks commit more violent crimes.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Ahhh, but we don't.   You make excuses for the black criminals, we work to get them off of the streets.
> 
> That's why per capita blacks commit more violent crimes.


White ppl are the biggest criminals. It’s just that white ppl commit crimes and get off were as blk ppl can’t.


----------



## Orangecat

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Sorry, you lost me when your first attachment said the police shot a dude in the legs, "spearing" his life.


----------



## Orangecat

Paul Essien said:


> But you drop your swoards when it comes to us.


"Swoards", hehe.


----------



## Paul Essien

*The Buffalo Shooting*



 



Some of the victims. They're going after the softest targets imaginably. Unarmed old women and children and *EVEN THEN* that wasn't enough advantage. Even then he had to ambush them and he had to have *FULL BODY ARMOUR*. 38 pages of his 138 manifesto was just about body armour. This is why not to believe he was mentally ill angle. This white piece of SHIT went into meticulous detail about body armour.

This white bastard killed a grandmother who was a freaking missionary and fed the homeless every saturday (top right-Pearly Young) and where is sealybobo ? where is toobfreak ? where is Quasar44 ? where is Canon Shooter ? where is JoeB131 ? Where is Correll ? Where is Lisa558 ?  Where are these white boys who are always talking about _"Well ya know if blk ppl just do for them self and look after their community"_

And by the way Lisa558 you notice this guy didn't go to Synagogue ? There are tons of Synagogues in New York.

No. No. See white supremacy measures the strength of the system by how much blk ppl are suffering are being mistreated ? See we have not been broken and this FAGGOT white boy like won't come close to breaking us. You hear me ?

The audacity to be concerned about “white replacement” in a country where white people aren’t even indigenous.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> White ppl are the biggest criminals. It’s just that white ppl commit crimes and get off were as blk ppl can’t.





In some places that is true.  But not in most.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> *The Buffalo Shooting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the victims. They're going after the softest targets imaginably. Unarmed old women and children and *EVEN THEN* that wasn't enough advantage. Even then he had to ambush them and he had to have *FULL BODY ARMOUR*. 38 pages of his 138 manifesto was just about body armour. This is why not to believe he was mentally ill angle. This white piece of SHIT went into meticulous detail about body armour.
> 
> This white bastard killed a grandmother who was a freaking missionary and fed the homeless every saturday (top right-Pearly Young) and where is sealybobo ? where is toobfreak ? where is Quasar44 ? where is Canon Shooter ? where is JoeB131 ? Where is Correll ? Where is Lisa558 ?  Where are these white boys who are always talking about _"Well ya know if blk ppl just do for them self and look after their community"_
> 
> And by the way Lisa558 you notice this guy didn't go to Synagogue ? There are tons of Synagogues in New York.
> 
> No. No. See white supremacy measures the strength of the system by how much blk ppl are suffering are being mistreated ? See we have not been broken and this FAGGOT white boy like won't come close to breaking us. You hear me ?
> 
> The audacity to be concerned about “white replacement” in a country where white people aren’t even indigenous.





Yeah, the same as antifa and blm.  Face it, these scumbags are cowards.  The color doesn't matter.  The character of the person does.

Wouldn't it be great if all the people of good character were able to imprison all of those with bad character.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> *The Buffalo Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> No. No. See white supremacy measures the strength of the system by how much blk ppl are suffering are being mistreated ? See we have not been broken and this FAGGOT white boy like won't come close to breaking us. You hear me ?*
> 
> The audacity to be concerned about “white replacement” in a country where white people aren’t even indigenous.



Honestly, it sounds like he's already broken you.... You are losing your shit. 

My position after this is exactly the same as it was after Frank James shot up that subway car a few weeks ago.   It shouldn't be this damned easy for a mentally ill person to get a gun.  It was my position when Seung-Hui Cho shot up a bunch of his classmates at VA Tech.  It was my position when Adam Lanza shot up a bunch of preschoolers.  It was my position when Joker Holmes shot up that movie theater. 

End of the day, nothing is going to change, because America just loves, loves, loves it's gun culture.  Instead we have to arm our cops like soldiers and punish them when the shoot the wrong people so they are less likely to engage.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> Honestly, it sounds like he's already broken you.... You are losing your shit.
> 
> My position after this is exactly the same as it was after Frank James shot up that subway car a few weeks ago.   It shouldn't be this damned easy for a mentally ill person to get a gun.  It was my position when Seung-Hui Cho shot up a bunch of his classmates at VA Tech.  It was my position when Adam Lanza shot up a bunch of preschoolers.  It was my position when Joker Holmes shot up that movie theater.
> 
> End of the day, nothing is going to change, because America just loves, loves, loves it's gun culture.  Instead we have to arm our cops like soldiers and punish them when the shoot the wrong people so they are less likely to engage.


He’s not mentally ill. Many white n non blk ppl think like him. He was just the only one willing to give his life away for it. Read his manifesto. That’s the most clear thinking white supremacist ever.

And you know what ? I like my white supremacy like this. This wakes black up and shows us what many white ppl are really like . I like it when white ppl stop messing about n like you try to become race intellectuals

And when white ppl show us what they are really like that makes us stronger.


----------



## Lisa558

Paul Essien said:


> *The Buffalo Shooting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the victims. They're going after the softest targets imaginably. Unarmed old women and children and *EVEN THEN* that wasn't enough advantage. Even then he had to ambush them and he had to have *FULL BODY ARMOUR*. 38 pages of his 138 manifesto was just about body armour. This is why not to believe he was mentally ill angle. This white piece of SHIT went into meticulous detail about body armour.
> 
> This white bastard killed a grandmother who was a freaking missionary and fed the homeless every saturday (top right-Pearly Young) and where is sealybobo ? where is toobfreak ? where is Quasar44 ? where is Canon Shooter ? where is JoeB131 ? Where is Correll ? Where is Lisa558 ?  Where are these white boys who are always talking about _"Well ya know if blk ppl just do for them self and look after their community"_
> 
> And by the way Lisa558 you notice this guy didn't go to Synagogue ? There are tons of Synagogues in New York.
> 
> No. No. See white supremacy measures the strength of the system by how much blk ppl are suffering are being mistreated ? See we have not been broken and this FAGGOT white boy like won't come close to breaking us. You hear me ?
> 
> The audacity to be concerned about “white replacement” in a country where white people aren’t even indigenous.


So a white guy didn’t go to a synagogue THIS time? What’s your point? That it isn’t always Jews? I never said it was. I just pointed that on a per capita basis, most hate crimes are against Jews.

And why are you inferring that I wasn’t outraged by this? I said on another thread how upset I was to learn this happened BEFORE I knew whether the killer was white or black. Unlike you, I don’t reserve my outrage for criminals based on their race. 

And when you’re asking about outrage, where is the outrage coe the black racist who mowed down 50 white people at the parade? Where is your outrage for the 8-year-old who was killed?

Every normal person reading these threads knows that you are the racist here. In fact, you are very disturbed.

And as far as those slaughtered, may they RIP.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> He’s not mentally ill. Many white n non blk ppl think like him. He was just the only one willing to give his life away for it. Read his manifesto. That’s the most clear thinking white supremacist ever.
> 
> And you know what ? I like my white supremacy like this. This wakes black up and shows us what many white ppl are really like . I like it when white ppl stop messing about n like you try to become race intellectuals
> 
> And when white ppl show us what they are really like that makes us stronger.






The same can be said for black racists.

How awesome would it be if all the racists everywhere could be put on an island where they could fight each other eternally and leave the nice people alone.


----------



## Paul Essien

Lisa558
*So a white guy didn’t go to a synagogue THIS time? What’s your point? That it isn’t always Jews? I never said it was. I just pointed that on a per capita basis, most hate crimes are against Jews*

Per capita my ass.

Lisa558
*And why are you inferring that I wasn’t outraged by this? *

You loved it. Who you think your trying to kid ?

Lisa558
*I said on another thread how upset I was to learn this happened BEFORE I knew whether the killer was white or black. Unlike you, I don’t reserve my outrage for criminals based on their race.*

No. You wasn't. This guy got his ideas from ppl like you. He got it from reddit and 4chan and various internet forums during lockdown. 

He read from ppl with your mindset about how these dumb blacks are getting these undeserved places at colleges and undeserved job opportunities at the expense of the "_naturally smarter whites and Asians_" and how black ppl are whiners and commit all the crime and how every thing wrong with society is the fault of blk ppl.

And white people repeat this over and over and over again. So don't talk shit about how upset you are. 

Lisa558
*And when you’re asking about outrage, where is the outrage coe the black racist who mowed down 50 white people at the parade? Where is your outrage for the 8-year-old who was killed?*

That wasn't racially motivated. 

*Being violent towards white people and having racist views about white people are not the same thing*

The guy has no 138 page manifesto talking about his hatred for white ppl like this guy did for blks. This didn't spray _"Cracka"_  on his car the same way this guy sprayed_ "N*gger" _on his gun and thirdly black ppl were not defending the guy shifting the blame. The same way whites are doing with this guy

Lisa558
*Every normal person reading these threads knows that you are the racist here. In fact, you are very disturbed.*

I rest my case. At once it's the blk man fault.

How many times are you going to let someone punch you in the face before you react? That’s what white supremacy asks of the black community. To be perpetually punched in the face while wearing a smile


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Lisa558
> *So a white guy didn’t go to a synagogue THIS time? What’s your point? That it isn’t always Jews? I never said it was. I just pointed that on a per capita basis, most hate crimes are against Jews*
> 
> Per capita my ass.
> 
> Lisa558
> *And why are you inferring that I wasn’t outraged by this? *
> 
> You loved it. Who you think your trying to kid ?
> 
> Lisa558
> *I said on another thread how upset I was to learn this happened BEFORE I knew whether the killer was white or black. Unlike you, I don’t reserve my outrage for criminals based on their race.*
> 
> No. You wasn't. This guy got his ideas from ppl like you. He got it from reddit and 4chan and various internet forums during lockdown.
> 
> He read from ppl with your mindset about how these dumb blacks are getting these undeserved places at colleges and undeserved job opportunities at the expense of the "_naturally smarter whites and Asians_" and how black ppl are whiners and commit all the crime and how every thing wrong with society is the fault of blk ppl.
> 
> And white people repeat this over and over and over again. So don't talk shit about how upset you are.
> 
> Lisa558
> *And when you’re asking about outrage, where is the outrage coe the black racist who mowed down 50 white people at the parade? Where is your outrage for the 8-year-old who was killed?*
> 
> That wasn't racially motivated.
> 
> *Being violent towards white people and having racist views about white people are not the same thing*
> 
> The guy has no 138 page manifesto talking about his hatred for white ppl like this guy did for blks. This didn't spray _"Cracka"_  on his car the same way this guy sprayed_ "N*gger" _on his gun and thirdly black ppl were not defending the guy shifting the blame. The same way whites are doing with this guy
> 
> Lisa558
> *Every normal person reading these threads knows that you are the racist here. In fact, you are very disturbed.*
> 
> I rest my case. At once it's the blk man fault.
> 
> How many times are you going to let someone punch you in the face before you react? That’s what white supremacy asks of the black community. To be perpetually punched in the face while wearing a smile





It's not your fault because you are black.  It IS your fault because you are mentally deranged.  

No normal person would ever say they want to go out and murder black babies.

But YOU have said that that is exactly what yiu want to do to white babies.

That makes you fucked in the head dood.


----------



## Lisa558

westwall said:


> It's not your fault because you are black.  It IS your fault because you are mentally deranged.
> 
> No normal person would ever say they want to go out and murder black babies.
> 
> But YOU have said that that is exactly what yiu want to do to white babies.
> 
> That makes you fucked in the head dood.


Some of the black racists on this forum have said the most hateful things against whites. One of them, IM2 I believe it was, said he doesn’t care when whites are victims - that he only cares about black people.

It is surreal that blacks want whites to help them in the fight against racism, and then reveal that they are racist to whites. Don’t they realize that any special favors given to blacks - such as Affirmative Action - require whites to approve it?

It is the height of arrogance for a minority of people to make demands of the majority while simulataneously spewing venom at that majority.


----------



## Paul Essien

Lisa558 said:


> Some of the black racists on this forum have said the most hateful things against whites. One of them, IM2 I believe it was, said he doesn’t care when whites are victims - that he only cares about black people.
> 
> It is surreal that blacks want whites to help them in the fight against racism, and then reveal that they are racist to whites. Don’t they realize that any special favors given to blacks - such as Affirmative Action - require whites to approve it?
> 
> It is the height of arrogance for a minority of people to make demands of the majority while simulataneously spewing venom at that majority.


No we don’t need your help. Help for what ? Whites have a fkin heart of stone when it  comes blks.

Everything we have got had to be fought n died for. We are the ONLY ppl who practices true meritocracy. We get no help ever. Trust me if this happened to Jews or Asians ?

They’d b talking about hate crime bills everywhere.

They’d b putting Rico charges on Reddit on 4chan on all these internet sites that inspired him

The webmaster of the sites would be arrested.

They’d be talking about allocation of funds to Jewish and Asian ppl

Every celebrity from Ellen to Tom Cruise to Tom Hanks to Oprah would be out front condemning this.

But blk ppl ? In few days it’ll b forgotten n then white society will go bk to showing the same contempt towards blk ppl as always


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Lisa558
> *So a white guy didn’t go to a synagogue THIS time? What’s your point? That it isn’t always Jews? I never said it was. I just pointed that on a per capita basis, most hate crimes are against Jews*
> 
> Per capita my ass.
> 
> Lisa558
> *And why are you inferring that I wasn’t outraged by this? *
> 
> You loved it. Who you think your trying to kid ?
> 
> Lisa558
> *I said on another thread how upset I was to learn this happened BEFORE I knew whether the killer was white or black. Unlike you, I don’t reserve my outrage for criminals based on their race.*
> 
> No. You wasn't. This guy got his ideas from ppl like you. He got it from reddit and 4chan and various internet forums during lockdown.
> 
> He read from ppl with your mindset about how these dumb blacks are getting these undeserved places at colleges and undeserved job opportunities at the expense of the "_naturally smarter whites and Asians_" and how black ppl are whiners and commit all the crime and how every thing wrong with society is the fault of blk ppl.
> 
> And white people repeat this over and over and over again. So don't talk shit about how upset you are.
> 
> Lisa558
> *And when you’re asking about outrage, where is the outrage coe the black racist who mowed down 50 white people at the parade? Where is your outrage for the 8-year-old who was killed?*
> 
> That wasn't racially motivated.
> 
> *Being violent towards white people and having racist views about white people are not the same thing*
> 
> The guy has no 138 page manifesto talking about his hatred for white ppl like this guy did for blks. This didn't spray _"Cracka"_  on his car the same way this guy sprayed_ "N*gger" _on his gun and thirdly black ppl were not defending the guy shifting the blame. The same way whites are doing with this guy
> 
> Lisa558
> *Every normal person reading these threads knows that you are the racist here. In fact, you are very disturbed.*
> 
> I rest my case. At once it's the blk man fault.
> 
> How many times are you going to let someone punch you in the face before you react? That’s what white supremacy asks of the black community. To be perpetually punched in the face while wearing a smile


Your racism is blatantly obvious.

If you really believe most or all white people applaud the killer you are a sick m.f.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> No we don’t need your help. Help for what ? Whites have a fkin heart of stone when it  comes blks.
> 
> Everything we have got had to be fought n died for. We are the ONLY ppl who practices true meritocracy. We get no help ever. Trust me if this happened to Jews or Asians ?
> 
> They’d b talking about hate crime bills everywhere.
> 
> They’d b putting Rico charges on Reddit on 4chan on all these internet sites that inspired him
> 
> The webmaster of the sites would be arrested.
> 
> They’d be talking about allocation of funds to Jewish and Asian ppl
> 
> Every celebrity from Ellen to Tom Cruise to Tom Hanks to Oprah would be out front condemning this.
> 
> But blk ppl ? In few days it’ll b forgotten n then white society will go bk to showing the same contempt towards blk ppl as always





That is a lie.  White people have donated more money to those starving in Africa than any other group.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> This white bastard killed a grandmother who was a freaking missionary and fed the homeless every saturday (top right-Pearly Young) and where is sealybobo ? where is toobfreak ? where is Quasar44 ? where is Canon Shooter ? where is JoeB131 ? Where is Correll ? Where is Lisa558 ?  Where are these white boys who are always talking about _"Well ya know if blk ppl just do for them self and look after their community"_



I'm right here, boy, so stop flappin' those blue gums and shut the fuck up.

This is an instance where it's a damn shame New York doesn't have the death penalty.

Is that clear enough for you, negro?




Paul Essien said:


> And by the way Lisa558 you notice this guy didn't go to Synagogue ? There are tons of Synagogues in New York.



I grew up in New York. I never went to a synagogue, either...



Paul Essien said:


> No. No. See white supremacy measures the strength of the system by how much blk ppl are suffering are being mistreated ? See we have not been broken and this FAGGOT white boy like won't come close to breaking us. You hear me ?



Oooohhh... you sound pretty tough...



Paul Essien said:


> The audacity to be concerned about “white replacement” in a country where white people aren’t even indigenous.



Neither are negroes...


----------



## Paul Essien

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm right here, boy, so stop flappin' those blue gums and shut the fuck up.
> 
> This is an instance where it's a damn shame New York doesn't have the death penalty.
> 
> Is that clear enough for you, negro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in New York. I never went to a synagogue, either...
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhh... you sound pretty tough...
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are negroes...


Look at this dirty fat ugly white bastard lol


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien said:


> Look at this dirty fat ugly white bastard lol



Yeah, I could've bet the farm that you'd have nothing intelligent to say...


----------



## Lisa558

I’m wondering why the black racists on this forum are intentionally trying to make whites hate them. Do they think it will make it more likely that they’ll get reparations? It makes it even more unlikely.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> He’s not mentally ill. Many white n non blk ppl think like him. He was just the only one willing to give his life away for it. Read his manifesto. That’s the most clear thinking white supremacist ever.
> 
> And you know what ? I like my white supremacy like this. This wakes black up and shows us what many white ppl are really like . I like it when white ppl stop messing about n like you try to become race intellectuals
> 
> And when white ppl show us what they are really like that makes us stronger.



Um, yEAH...I've read his manifesto....  The only people who don't think he's crazy are people who post equally crazy stuff...  

It seems to me that you really don't want to fix things, you just want to be angry...  






						Rageaholic - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paul Essien

Lisa558 said:


> I’m wondering why the black racists on this forum are intentionally trying to make whites hate them. Do they think it will make it more likely that they’ll get reparations? It makes it even more unlikely.


Trying to make ? You n many whites  already do hate blk ppl. 

And here’s the kicker ? Hating a group of ppl who have done nothing to them !

Look at this ? STILL trying to act like whites r victims! STILL trying to act like this is blk ppls fault ! STILL trying to make the worth of blk ppl conditional (once blk do x,y and z then they will proven to whites that their lives are worth something)

Who the fk you  ? Listen to these ppl. Just listen. As I have said many times. My father and brother have always said that whites r the products of involution, that’s the opposite of evolution.

When you look at history of blk ppl it’s almost like we’re dealing with another species


----------



## Turtlesoup

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Honey look at this freaks head shape---he's the product of druggy mother.  The boy has fetal issues.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Paul Essien said:


> Trying to make ? You n many whites  already do hate blk ppl.
> 
> And here’s the kicker ? Hating a group of ppl who have done nothing to them !
> 
> Look at this ? STILL trying to act like whites r victims! STILL trying to act like this is blk ppls fault ! STILL trying to make the worth of blk ppl conditional (once blk do x,y and z then they will proven to whites that their lives are worth something)
> 
> Who the fk you  ? Listen to these ppl. Just listen. As I have said many times. My father and brother have always said that whites r the products of involution, that’s the opposite of evolution.
> 
> When you look at history of blk ppl it’s almost like we’re dealing with another species


Respect is earned but so to is loathsome.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> rying to make ? You n many whites already do hate blk ppl.
> 
> And here’s the kicker ? Hating a group of ppl who have done nothing to them !
> 
> Look at this ? STILL trying to act like whites r victims! STILL trying to act like this is blk ppls fault ! STILL trying to make the worth of blk ppl conditional (once blk do x,y and z then they will proven to whites that their lives are worth something)
> 
> Who the fk you ? Listen to these ppl. Just listen. As I have said many times. My father and brother have always said that whites r the products of involution, that’s the opposite of evolution.
> 
> When you look at history of blk ppl it’s almost like we’re dealing with another species



A guy who can barely spell talking to us about "evolution"... it's too funny.  

You go on and on about racism in this country, and it's an ill we really do need to fix.  

But you ignore the fact that Race in America is a challenge because we are so diverse.  The Japanese don't have this problem.   Everyone in Japan is Japanese.  Racism in Japan is that the 1% Korean minority is discriminated against, while most Americans couldn't pick a Korean out of a crowd of Japanese.  

In Africa you have the Hutus murdering the Tutsi, or people killing each other in other countries over diamonds or strategic metals. 

America has her problems, but man, I would hate to live just about anywhere else in the world. Instead of incessantly whining, you should be counting your blessings.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> A guy who can barely spell talking to us about "evolution"... it's too funny.
> 
> You go on and on about racism in this country, and it's an ill we really do need to fix.
> 
> But you ignore the fact that Race in America is a challenge because we are so diverse.  The Japanese don't have this problem.   Everyone in Japan is Japanese.  Racism in Japan is that the 1% Korean minority is discriminated against, while most Americans couldn't pick a Korean out of a crowd of Japanese.
> 
> In Africa you have the Hutus murdering the Tutsi, or people killing each other in other countries over diamonds or strategic metals.
> 
> America has her problems, but man, I would hate to live just about anywhere else in the world. Instead of incessantly whining, you should be counting your blessings.


As I have said b4 me not running what I write through a spell check, says more what I think you n others…..not me.

I simply don’t respect you enough to worry about making a good impression


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> As I have said b4 me not running what I write through a spell check, says more what I think you n others…..not me.
> 
> I simply don’t respect you enough to worry about making a good impression



If you need a spell check to engage in simple conversation, then it tells me you aren't particularly intelligent.  

I rarely have to use a spell checker.   I do use Grammarly when I am finalizing an official document, but for normal communications, I do just fine without it.


----------



## Lisa558

Paul Essien said:


> Trying to make ? You n many whites  already do hate blk ppl.
> 
> And here’s the kicker ? Hating a group of ppl who have done nothing to them !
> 
> Look at this ? STILL trying to act like whites r victims! STILL trying to act like this is blk ppls fault ! STILL trying to make the worth of blk ppl conditional (once blk do x,y and z then they will proven to whites that their lives are worth something)
> 
> Who the fk you  ? Listen to these ppl. Just listen. As I have said many times. My father and brother have always said that whites r the products of involution, that’s the opposite of evolution.
> 
> When you look at history of blk ppl it’s almost like we’re dealing with another species


1) Nope. Whites don’t hate blacks. That’s just you, making a wide-sweeping judgment about an entire group of people, which in itself is racist.

2) All I’m hearing from you black racist posters is how widespread racism is, but I hear very little racist remarks here. Now if you go over to the religion forum - and here in politics too - it is one liberal after the other, the same liberals protesting how awful and unfair racism is, spewing the most disgusting things about “the Juden,” complete with suggestions for another “Final Solution,” and praise for Hitler. How can people be so opposed to bigotry on one hand, and then on the other hand, spew it against Jews?

3) Finally, yes…..hateful talk by blacks such as yourself DOES create racism. When I read your racist remarks, I have to remind myself that people like you and IM2 are the minority, and most blacks aren’t hateful racists like you.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> If you need a spell check to engage in simple conversation, then it tells me you aren't particularly intelligent.
> 
> I rarely have to use a spell checker.   I do use Grammarly when I am finalizing an official document, but for normal communications, I do just fine without it.


Well dude I can’t compete with you. You’re the superior high IQ white male lol

Cmon dude


----------



## Paul Essien

Lisa558
*spewing the most disgusting things about “the Juden,” complete with suggestions for another “Final Solution,” and praise for Hitler. How can people be so opposed to bigotry on one hand, and then on the other hand, spew it against Jews?*

If Jewish people are suffering from racism and discrimination then wouldn’t you think that you should be complaining racism and discrimination, rather than complaining about black people complaining about racism and discrimination ?

You haven't really thought this through have you ?

Yes Jewish people suffered from racism and discrimination but notice I don't say _"That was a long time ago"_ or _"Get over it" _or try to make out that Hitler was a nice guy

You notice I'm not belittling what the Jews went through. You notice I'm not showing contempt to what the Jews went through

But when it comes to slavery you're all

Originally posted by Lisa558
"_Liberals on one thread blaming slavery for black people’s problems today_"
"_still going on about slavery and Jim Crow and demanding 300 years of favoritism_"

*Look at the contempt of your writings. Look at the belittling of your writings*

Black people are the only people challenging the white supremacy system which fked over your people.

Black ppl, by proxy, are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.

It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.

I think its a common issue of white people not being able to handle a discussion being about them in a way they may not particularly like. So you always bring "t_he Jewish were oppressed too_" question in because you have an conscious or unconscious desire to deflect focus back to themselves, because you can’t actually bear to understand someone else’s experience. And then it's gets into an oppression Olympics which makes any conversation about racism with white people difficult, if not impossible.

People can always find reasons to complain about their lives not being 100% fair, However, the problem is, this prevents you from understanding racism, because even if you are a victim in some cases, you still have your white privilege.

Lisa558
*Now if you go over to the religion forum - and here in politics too - it is one liberal after the other, the same liberals protesting how awful and unfair racism is, *

So let me get this straight. You always talk about the Jews going through racism and persecution but when it come to ppl who try to challenge racism and persecution.....they're liberals now.

And who outside of me or IM2 or NewsVine_Mariyam writes against racism ?

_I'll wait_

And here's the thing. You seem to think it's tough to go after a black people.

Do you know what is tough ?

Doing what black Americans have done for centuries. Fighting for your rights against the most powerful military on the planet and the most powerful country on the planet and doing that knowing you are out-numbered, out-gunned and out-financed and still saying _"Hell no !! We ain't bowing down to this sh*t"_

*That's tough*

Not being a little cowardly b*tch and walking into store and shooting and killing elderly unarmed black ppl

Lisa558
*1) Nope. Whites don’t hate blacks. *

End of the day

If a black man is in court and you're the judge ? They're fked
If a black man is in for job and you're in charge of hiring and firing ?They're fked
If a black man is in jail ? And you're in charge of the parole board ? They're fked

I'm not saying all white people are Hitler......but there's little bit of Hitler in *ALL WHITE PEOPLE *and there's a lot more than they let on

Lisa558
*That’s just you, making a wide-sweeping judgment about an entire group of people, which in itself is racist.*

Says the person who makes sweeping judgments about blacks. Ok. Got it.

All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so common, will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically placed, then all white ppl will have soacked up some of that conditioning.

If they can convince ppl that certain brands are better to wipe their ass than other brands....then what do you think they can do for race ?

Originally posted by Lisa558
_And blacks with much worse grades and scores than whites are accepted into educational programs that whites are rejected from._

Your comments are full of stuff like this

This supposed “_natural incapability of the Negro_” is always used as your semi-unspoken argumentative crutch by you enthralled in the all-you-can-eat buffet of whiteness.

Lisa558
*All I’m hearing from you black racist posters is how widespread racism is, but I hear very little racist remarks here.*

They don't have to say the N-Word they have system that does just that.

In this country, whether it be on a national or local level. How are schools financed ? You should know the answer: property taxes. Since Black neighborhoods were *INTENTIONALLY* deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources, and *CONTINUE* to be deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources the value of most Black neighborhoods are less than the value of White neighborhoods.

For states that provide funding to local municipalities, White neighborhoods (_per pupil_) continue to receive more funding that Black neighborhoods. Since we live in a society where an *EDUCATION* is the key to success, then what do you think the outcome of that will be ? And even with that advantage whites are still always caught up in cheating scandals and admission scandals. Black people are the only ppl who practice meritocracy because there is no avenue for us to cheat the system. If we get. We earn it.

Tell me - Does the denial White people engage in, the magical thinking they practice and the fantasy world they inhabit have any adverse effects on their on their own psychological wellbeing?

The American racist system is so deep in the white collective mind that most do not even see it and if they do, they deny it because it makes them uncomfortable.

Look at the dumb sh*t you write

Originally posted by Lisa558
_"Blacks are committing so much crime"_
_"Blacks get leniency and whites get the book thrown at them"
"There are no white racists here"
"Two solid generations of affirmative action, and you’re still blaming whitey for the blacks who can‘t make it out of the ghetto"
"Blacks are committing assaults against Asians far in excess to their percentage of the population, and whites far less"
"Not only do they admit lesser-qualified blacks over higher-qualified whites"
"Blacks are prioritized over whites" 
"Blacks with substantially lower scores and GPA are accepted into higher Ed programs over whites with substantially higher scores"
" Blacks have been getting prefential treatment for decades"
"Blacks keep having OOW babies and dropping out of school"_
_"Blacks are committing a disproportionate amount of violent crime"_

*AND HERE IS WHAT IT REALLY ALL ABOUT*

Originally Posted BY Lisa558
_"I once accidentally walked in on a “black only” night and was practically slammed into a wall."_

Just admit you went there wanting some black dk.

"_Accidentally_" my ass ..........and some dude probably spilt a drink over you and fell into a wall. Slammed lol

And _"black only" _night ? There is no way in America that whites can't go. But there are still places in the USA black can't go


Lisa558
*Finally, yes…..hateful talk by blacks such as yourself DOES create racism. When I read your racist remarks**, *

Snap judgments made about Whites (_as a group_) by blacks don’t have the same amount of the power as the reverse situation. Saying “_blks_ _hates, blah, blah, blah_” is one of those kumbayah platitudes because it assumes that there’s some kind of tug-of-war going on in which the opposing sides are tugging on ropes of equal quality. The *reality* is that one side of the rope is strong, while the other is often threadbare.

But let's say your right (_even though you're not_) Let's say that me and IM2 do hate white people

What can we do ?

Racism on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty impotent. We are in a position to kill no one, and if we were to try we would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that to whites. But there are white folks in positions to do those things to blacks, and who do them regularly, as I have

Lisa558
*I have to remind myself that people like you and IM2 are the minority, and most blacks aren’t hateful racists like you.*

Me and IM2 are not as much of a minority as you think.

But because blks are often dependent on whites for jobs that means that black people have to watch what they say around white people and in many cases make that white person comfortable and rule number one for any black person who is dependent on white people

*Do not talk about racism in a way that makes whites look or feel bad*

But I guess you don't think that blk ppl have the same multi layered personalities as whites.

And I don't hate white ppl. 

In fact I don't want black ppl to hate whites. I want black people to stop loving them. Black people are too nice and trusting to white people. That's why the Dylan Roofs and this guy can do what he did. 

You simply have to show humilty and so do whites in general. Whites have a lot to answer for. Racism won’t go away as long as they are too afraid to just sit down, be honest, and look at why it’s still a problem and actually help find a solution.

No I don’t mean find a solution as in tell black people what to think or think that being nice to a black waitress gets you a medal. I mean genuinely sitting down, looking at themselves and realizing that there’s a whole world out there beyond themselves and their culture and they don’t have the right to pretend the entire universe was reserved for only them.

*Humility.*

As long as you view the situation as a case of angry black people instead of viewing things from a perspective that does not favour the privilege you (_deep in side_) are too scared to lose, you won’t have that “Kumbaya” you keep asking for.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> Trying to make ? You n many whites  already do hate blk ppl.
> 
> And here’s the kicker ? Hating a group of ppl who have done nothing to them !
> 
> Look at this ? STILL trying to act like whites r victims! STILL trying to act like this is blk ppls fault ! STILL trying to make the worth of blk ppl conditional (once blk do x,y and z then they will proven to whites that their lives are worth something)
> 
> Who the fk you  ? Listen to these ppl. Just listen. As I have said many times. My father and brother have always said that whites r the products of involution, that’s the opposite of evolution.
> 
> When you look at history of blk ppl it’s almost like we’re dealing with another species


Almost no whites hate black people.  Most of don't give a shit about race.  There are a few of course, but outside the Army in 1970 I've never met one.  The one I met was a Arkansas hillbilly and the rest of us told him to shut up in no uncertain terms or he was going to have a blanket party.  We had enough problems with the Drill Instructors without that idiot stirring up trouble.


----------



## IM2

Lisa,

Me and Paul are nice compared to what you would get if you took your racist ass to a majority black forum. You post chapters of racist screeds and believe what you say is not racist. You have a mental problem.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> Almost no whites hate black people.  Most of don't give a shit about race.  There are a few of course, but outside the Army in 1970 I've never met one.  The one I met was a Arkansas hillbilly and the rest of us told him to shut up in no uncertain terms or he was going to have a blanket party.  We had enough problems with the Drill Instructors without that idiot stirring up trouble.


Quit lying to yourself. Polls consistently show that 30 percent of the whites in America hold white supremacist beliefs. There are more whites with that belief than the entire population of blacks in this country. When you extrapolate those numbers, racists equal 23 percent of the American population. And whites do think about race, you're doing it here. You see racism as the Jim Crow type of racism. That kind of racism is as rare as a model T. What we see now is a modern form of racism and it goes like this:

_“Laissez-Faire Racism involves persistent negative stereotyping of African Americans, a tendency to blame blacks themselves for the black-white gap in socioeconomic standing, and resistance to meaningful policy efforts to ameliorate America's racist social conditions and institutions.”_

Modern racists will not express openly racist views. They believe racism is over and that racism is a thing of the past. Modern racism happens like this:


*Avoiding any meaningful contact with the minority group. *
*Practicing racial discrimination when the circumstances allow it. *
*Rather than criticizing a minority group, those with racist beliefs will attack a policy or action, and use that as an outlet for their attitudes. *
*Making a distinction between groups in terms of their ‘values’*
No better example of modern racism exists than what many in America saw during the confirmation hearings of Kitanje Brown-Jackson. Knowing they could not openly object to her based on race or qualifications, Republican senators latched on to decisions by Jackson in a very narrow portion of her cases to use to voice their disapproval of her nomination.

Symbolic racism is a belief that: 1. Blacks no longer face much prejudice or discrimination, 2. Black failure to progress results from their unwillingness to work hard enough, 3. Blacks are demanding too much too fast, 4. Blacks have gotten more than they deserve.”

We see these things in here every day and you do it.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Trying to make ? You n many whites  already do hate blk ppl.
> 
> And here’s the kicker ? Hating a group of ppl who have done nothing to them !
> 
> Look at this ? STILL trying to act like whites r victims! STILL trying to act like this is blk ppls fault ! STILL trying to make the worth of blk ppl conditional (once blk do x,y and z then they will proven to whites that their lives are worth something)
> 
> Who the fk you  ? Listen to these ppl. Just listen. As I have said many times. My father and brother have always said that whites r the products of involution, that’s the opposite of evolution.
> 
> When you look at history of blk ppl it’s almost like we’re dealing with another species


Your father and brother appear racists too. Some black posters do throw out bullshit about racism even if it doesn’t exist. And saying we aren’t black so we don’t understand, you aren’t white, so ditto.

Not all blacks are bad, not all whites are racist, not all cops are crooked. But people judge them as a group. You judge cops and whites as a group and make excuses for black criminals. Very few whites seem to make excuses for white criminals.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> Look at this dirty fat ugly white bastard lol



C'mon, Paul, are you no better than this?


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> Me and Paul are nice compared to what you would get if you took your racist ass to a majority black forum.



Are there any of those?  Link?  

Now, just what would you call it if there were a "majority-white" forum?


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> Are there any of those?  Link?
> 
> Now, just what would you call it if there were a "majority-white" forum?


The United States Message Board.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> C'mon, Paul, are you no better than this?


You post racist crap all day. Spare us your fake indignation.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> I’m wondering why the black racists on this forum are intentionally trying to make whites hate them. Do they think it will make it more likely that they’ll get reparations? It makes it even more unlikely.


Are you so delusional that you think the shit you post isn't racist?


----------



## LOIE

IM2 said:


> Modern racists will not express openly racist views. They believe racism is over and that racism is a thing of the past.


Just started "Unequal: A Story of America," by Michael Eric Dyson.  Here's a pertinent part:

"The real story of racial inequality and resistance to it - is the prologue to our present. You can see it where we live, where we go to school, and where we work. It's reflected in our laws, in our system of government, and in who gets to call the shots. 

History seems like it's behind us, and sometimes it is. Other times, though, the things that happen in the present are simply the latest episodes in a show that's been going on for years. We're surrounded by history's unfinished business, by story lines that will be wrapped up only when new characters step in - step up - to finish the plot."

I can already tell this is going to be a great read.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Paul Essien said:


> Lisa558
> *spewing the most disgusting things about “the Juden,” complete with suggestions for another “Final Solution,” and praise for Hitler. How can people be so opposed to bigotry on one hand, and then on the other hand, spew it against Jews?*
> 
> If Jewish people are suffering from racism and discrimination then wouldn’t you think that you should be complaining racism and discrimination, rather than complaining about black people complaining about racism and discrimination ?
> 
> You haven't really thought this through have you ?
> 
> Yes Jewish people suffered from racism and discrimination but notice I don't say _"That was a long time ago"_ or _"Get over it" _or try to make out that Hitler was a nice guy
> 
> You notice I'm not belittling what the Jews went through. You notice I'm not showing contempt to what the Jews went through
> 
> But when it comes to slavery you're all
> 
> Originally posted by Lisa558
> "_Liberals on one thread blaming slavery for black people’s problems today_"
> "_still going on about slavery and Jim Crow and demanding 300 years of favoritism_"
> 
> *Look at the contempt of your writings. Look at the belittling of your writings*
> 
> Black people are the only people challenging the white supremacy system which fked over your people.
> 
> Black ppl, by proxy, are essentially fighting for everyone’s rights and all we get in return is chastisement from those who would also benefit from change.
> 
> It’s an example of cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> 
> I think its a common issue of white people not being able to handle a discussion being about them in a way they may not particularly like. So you always bring "t_he Jewish were oppressed too_" question in because you have an conscious or unconscious desire to deflect focus back to themselves, because you can’t actually bear to understand someone else’s experience. And then it's gets into an oppression Olympics which makes any conversation about racism with white people difficult, if not impossible.
> 
> People can always find reasons to complain about their lives not being 100% fair, However, the problem is, this prevents you from understanding racism, because even if you are a victim in some cases, you still have your white privilege.
> 
> Lisa558
> *Now if you go over to the religion forum - and here in politics too - it is one liberal after the other, the same liberals protesting how awful and unfair racism is, *
> 
> So let me get this straight. You always talk about the Jews going through racism and persecution but when it come to ppl who try to challenge racism and persecution.....they're liberals now.
> 
> And who outside of me or IM2 or NewsVine_Mariyam writes against racism ?
> 
> _I'll wait_
> 
> And here's the thing. You seem to think it's tough to go after a black people.
> 
> Do you know what is tough ?
> 
> Doing what black Americans have done for centuries. Fighting for your rights against the most powerful military on the planet and the most powerful country on the planet and doing that knowing you are out-numbered, out-gunned and out-financed and still saying _"Hell no !! We ain't bowing down to this sh*t"_
> 
> *That's tough*
> 
> Not being a little cowardly b*tch and walking into store and shooting and killing elderly unarmed black ppl
> 
> Lisa558
> *1) Nope. Whites don’t hate blacks. *
> 
> End of the day
> 
> If a black man is in court and you're the judge ? They're fked
> If a black man is in for job and you're in charge of hiring and firing ?They're fked
> If a black man is in jail ? And you're in charge of the parole board ? They're fked
> 
> I'm not saying all white people are Hitler......but there's little bit of Hitler in *ALL WHITE PEOPLE *and there's a lot more than they let on
> 
> Lisa558
> *That’s just you, making a wide-sweeping judgment about an entire group of people, which in itself is racist.*
> 
> Says the person who makes sweeping judgments about blacks. Ok. Got it.
> 
> All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so common, will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically placed, then all white ppl will have soacked up some of that conditioning.
> 
> If they can convince ppl that certain brands are better to wipe their ass than other brands....then what do you think they can do for race ?
> 
> Originally posted by Lisa558
> _And blacks with much worse grades and scores than whites are accepted into educational programs that whites are rejected from._
> 
> Your comments are full of stuff like this
> 
> This supposed “_natural incapability of the Negro_” is always used as your semi-unspoken argumentative crutch by you enthralled in the all-you-can-eat buffet of whiteness.
> 
> Lisa558
> *All I’m hearing from you black racist posters is how widespread racism is, but I hear very little racist remarks here.*
> 
> They don't have to say the N-Word they have system that does just that.
> 
> In this country, whether it be on a national or local level. How are schools financed ? You should know the answer: property taxes. Since Black neighborhoods were *INTENTIONALLY* deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources, and *CONTINUE* to be deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources the value of most Black neighborhoods are less than the value of White neighborhoods.
> 
> For states that provide funding to local municipalities, White neighborhoods (_per pupil_) continue to receive more funding that Black neighborhoods. Since we live in a society where an *EDUCATION* is the key to success, then what do you think the outcome of that will be ? And even with that advantage whites are still always caught up in cheating scandals and admission scandals. Black people are the only ppl who practice meritocracy because there is no avenue for us to cheat the system. If we get. We earn it.
> 
> Tell me - Does the denial White people engage in, the magical thinking they practice and the fantasy world they inhabit have any adverse effects on their on their own psychological wellbeing?
> 
> The American racist system is so deep in the white collective mind that most do not even see it and if they do, they deny it because it makes them uncomfortable.
> 
> Look at the dumb sh*t you write
> 
> Originally posted by Lisa558
> _"Blacks are committing so much crime"_
> _"Blacks get leniency and whites get the book thrown at them"
> "There are no white racists here"
> "Two solid generations of affirmative action, and you’re still blaming whitey for the blacks who can‘t make it out of the ghetto"
> "Blacks are committing assaults against Asians far in excess to their percentage of the population, and whites far less"
> "Not only do they admit lesser-qualified blacks over higher-qualified whites"
> "Blacks are prioritized over whites"
> "Blacks with substantially lower scores and GPA are accepted into higher Ed programs over whites with substantially higher scores"
> " Blacks have been getting prefential treatment for decades"
> "Blacks keep having OOW babies and dropping out of school"_
> _"Blacks are committing a disproportionate amount of violent crime"_
> 
> *AND HERE IS WHAT IT REALLY ALL ABOUT*
> 
> Originally Posted BY Lisa558
> _"I once accidentally walked in on a “black only” night and was practically slammed into a wall."_
> 
> Just admit you went there wanting some black dk.
> 
> "_Accidentally_" my ass ..........and some dude probably spilt a drink over you and fell into a wall. Slammed lol
> 
> And _"black only" _night ? There is no way in America that whites can't go. But there are still places in the USA black can't go
> 
> 
> Lisa558
> *Finally, yes…..hateful talk by blacks such as yourself DOES create racism. When I read your racist remarks**, *
> 
> Snap judgments made about Whites (_as a group_) by blacks don’t have the same amount of the power as the reverse situation. Saying “_blks_ _hates, blah, blah, blah_” is one of those kumbayah platitudes because it assumes that there’s some kind of tug-of-war going on in which the opposing sides are tugging on ropes of equal quality. The *reality* is that one side of the rope is strong, while the other is often threadbare.
> 
> But let's say your right (_even though you're not_) Let's say that me and IM2 do hate white people
> 
> What can we do ?
> 
> Racism on the part of black folks, even the most vicious is pretty impotent. We are in a position to kill no one, and if we were to try we would go to jail. Forever. That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that to whites. But there are white folks in positions to do those things to blacks, and who do them regularly, as I have
> 
> Lisa558
> *I have to remind myself that people like you and IM2 are the minority, and most blacks aren’t hateful racists like you.*
> 
> Me and IM2 are not as much of a minority as you think.
> 
> But because blks are often dependent on whites for jobs that means that black people have to watch what they say around white people and in many cases make that white person comfortable and rule number one for any black person who is dependent on white people
> 
> *Do not talk about racism in a way that makes whites look or feel bad*
> 
> But I guess you don't think that blk ppl have the same multi layered personalities as whites.
> 
> And I don't hate white ppl.
> 
> In fact I don't want black ppl to hate whites. I want black people to stop loving them. Black people are too nice and trusting to white people. That's why the Dylan Roofs and this guy can do what he did.
> 
> You simply have to show humilty and so do whites in general. Whites have a lot to answer for. Racism won’t go away as long as they are too afraid to just sit down, be honest, and look at why it’s still a problem and actually help find a solution.
> 
> No I don’t mean find a solution as in tell black people what to think or think that being nice to a black waitress gets you a medal. I mean genuinely sitting down, looking at themselves and realizing that there’s a whole world out there beyond themselves and their culture and they don’t have the right to pretend the entire universe was reserved for only them.
> 
> *Humility.*
> 
> As long as you view the situation as a case of angry black people instead of viewing things from a perspective that does not favour the privilege you (_deep in side_) are too scared to lose, you won’t have that “Kumbaya” you keep asking for.


Thank you Paul, I wish I could vote you up more than once.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> A guy who can barely spell talking to us about "evolution"... it's too funny.
> 
> You go on and on about racism in this country, and it's an ill we really do need to fix.
> 
> But you ignore the fact that Race in America is a challenge because we are so diverse.  The Japanese don't have this problem.   Everyone in Japan is Japanese.  Racism in Japan is that the 1% Korean minority is discriminated against, while most Americans couldn't pick a Korean out of a crowd of Japanese.
> 
> In Africa you have the Hutus murdering the Tutsi, or people killing each other in other countries over diamonds or strategic metals.
> 
> America has her problems, but man, I would hate to live just about anywhere else in the world. Instead of incessantly whining, you should be counting your blessings.


No Joe, race is an issue because whites created a system that excluded others, refuse to admit they created the problem and refuse to do what it takes to fix the damage.

I wish whites would quit talking about Africa when we are talking about America. You talk about the Hutu's and Tutsi's. And you bringing that up shows how little you really know. So I am going to repost something I wrote earlier. White colonization of other countries because they wanted to extract resources has caused a lot of problems.

_“From 1894 until the end of World War I, Rwanda, along with Burundi and present-day Tanzania, was part of German East Africa. Belgium claimed it thereafter, becoming the administering authority from 1924 to 1962. During their colonial tenure, the Germans and Belgians ruled Rwanda indirectly through Tutsi monarchs and their chiefs. The colonialists developed the socalled Hamitic hypothesis or myth, which held that the Tutsi and everything humanly superior in Central Africa came from ancient Egypt or Abyssinia. The Europeans regarded Hutu and Twa (about 3% of the population) as inferior to Tutsi. Sixty years of such prejudicial fabrications inflated Tutsi egos inordinately and crushed Hutu feelings, which coalesced into an aggressively resentful inferiority complex.”_

The entire world was shown the horrors of attempted genocide in Rwanda. Here in America, many of us received a half story about the Hutus and Tutsi’s that makes it look like one side woke up one day and decided to erase the other side. Unless you go to scholars who study Africa or talk to a Rwandan, the American half story is all you know.

Rwanda and Burundi had existed for centuries without European assistance, but due to the Berlin Conference in 1884, whites decided that Germany could have Rwanda and Burundi. In 1916 Belgian took control of Rwanda and Burundi due to a League of Nations mandate. Once Rwanda was colonized by Europeans, the colonizers invented a fake racial hierarchy whereby the Europeans deemed themselves superior, decided that the Tutsis were closer to white than the Hutus, and gave Tutsis preference over the Hutus. Under this fake hierarchy, Tutsis were deemed more intelligent and were born to rule, while Hutus were second class citizens . 

Once put in force, this European construct limited the employment opportunities and educational attainment of the Hutus. Because the colonizers considered the Tutsis the preferred group, Tutsis were given positions Hutus were not allowed to have. To enforce this preference system, the Belgian colonizers introduced identity cards labeling each individual as Tutsi, Hutu, Twa, or Naturalised. Before that time, it had been possible for some Hutus to become “honorary Tutsis,” but the implementation of identity cards eliminated that possibility, thereby cementing Hutu second-class status.

This Belgian belief of superiority was based on the Hamidic Hypothesis, which claims that blacks are the cursed descendants of Ham and whites the descendants of Japheth. Using Genesis 9:25, where Ham was cursed because he looked upon Noah's nudity, white supremacists have claimed biblical justification for slavery and black second-class status. Besides the fact that would have made one of Noah’s sons black and the other white, the point is that Europeans created a false history and fake racial superiority between African tribes to control a nation and colonize the people living there. Belgium's rule favoring the Tutsi created hatred and animosity. Tensions grew between the groups, and in 1959 Rwanda had a revolution whereby the Hutus killed Tutsis, destroyed Tutsi property, and made the Tutsis flee the country.

To make a long story short, Rwanda gained independence in 1962. It's funny how I say that when they had been independent before the Berlin Conference. Africans are not perfect, and over the centuries before the Berlin Conference, there were wars in Africa just like there were everywhere else. However, the 58 years of colonization created periods of strife after Rwanda gained independence. Sporadically Tutsis living in surrounding countries would attack and Hutus would retaliate until the 1990 civil war that resulted in the near genocide of the Tutsis. All this was the result of the colonization of Rwanda by Europeans. 

We have the first amendment right to peacefully state our grievance Joe and I'm getting sick and tired of whites who don't face racism and all their excuses. We do not have to count anything based on what some white man thinks. Until you live one day as a black person refrain from the excuses and sermons about what we should be counting.

Paul Magnarella, _Explaining Rwanda’s 1994 Genocide_, Human Rights and Human Welfare, Volume 2:1 – Winter 2002, Josef Korbel School of International Studies | University of Denver

_History Of Rwanda_, HISTORY OF RWANDA

Troy Riemer, _How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide_, August 16, 2011, How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> No better example of modern racism exists than what many in America saw during the confirmation hearings of Kitanje Brown-Jackson. Knowing they could not openly object to her based on race or qualifications, Republican senators latched on to decisions by Jackson in a very narrow portion of her cases to use to voice their disapproval of her nomination.



Oh, please.  ANYONE who would have gotten nominated would have undergone that kind of scrutiny.   Kavanaugh practically got accused of rape.  



IM2 said:


> Symbolic racism is a belief that: 1. Blacks no longer face much prejudice or discrimination, 2. Black failure to progress results from their unwillingness to work hard enough, 3. Blacks are demanding too much too fast, 4. Blacks have gotten more than they deserve.”



Here's the problem with that kind of thinking.  

Asians and Hispanics are able to work hard enough and overcome racism.   They don't demand what they've gotten, they've worked for it.  Sure, they encounter racism, but they take it in stride.  They don't whine about stuff that happened 100 years ago.  If a member of their group dies of aggravated dumbassary, they don't start riots and paint murals celebrating him. 







IM2 said:


> Quit lying to yourself. Polls consistently show that 30 percent of the whites in America hold white supremacist beliefs. There are more whites with that belief than the entire population of blacks in this country. When you extrapolate those numbers, racists equal 23 percent of the American population. And whites do think about race, you're doing it here. You see racism as the Jim Crow type of racism. That kind of racism is as rare as a model T. What we see now is a modern form of racism and it goes like this:
> 
> _“Laissez-Faire Racism involves persistent negative stereotyping of African Americans, a tendency to blame blacks themselves for the black-white gap in socioeconomic standing, and resistance to meaningful policy efforts to ameliorate America's racist social conditions and institutions.”_



Here's the problem.... I would argue that AA actually holds black people back.  When a white person sucks at his job, he gets fired.  When a black person sucks at her job, people assume she only got it through affirmative action and management is terrified to fire her less they get hit with a lawsuit.  And people will ignore the five hard working people to remember that one slacker who gamed the system. 

So I temped for a company a few years ago, and they hired this black lady instead of me for a full time position.   And she was kind of useless.  Couldn't figure out our computer system.  They had to take accounts away from her because she couldn't handle them.  She spent half her workday surfing Amazon.  And at the end of the day, they got rid of the contractors and kept her.  I get it, path of least resistance, that's how businesses work today more than "systematic racism".   

Funny part.  She called me at home after about a week to ask me how to create a report that had been assigned to her.  while I didn't tell her where to stick it, I did politely decline. 


Funnier part still.  Within about a month, I got a better paying job at another company, because an Asian woman I helped earlier in her career recommended me to the Department Manager.   A few years later, Ms. AA saw I worked there on LinkedIn and asked what it was like to work there, because she had just interviewed.  I let her know it was a good company, but the work was very challenging and very demanding.   Never heard from her again!


----------



## miketx

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


Lol, crying jig.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> No Joe, race is an issue because whites created a system that excluded others, refuse to admit they created the problem and refuse to do what it takes to fix the damage.
> 
> I wish whites would quit talking about Africa when we are talking about America. You talk about the Hutu's and Tutsi's. And you bringing that up shows how little you really know. So I am going to repost something I wrote earlier. White colonization of other countries because they wanted to extract resources has caused a lot of problems.



Yup, you can always find a white person to blame.   Point is, other than those two Belgium nuns, the Rwanda genocide was black people killing each other.  



IM2 said:


> We have the first amendment right to peacefully state our grievance Joe and I'm getting sick and tired of whites who don't face racism and all their excuses. We do not have to count anything based on what some white man thinks. Until you live one day as a black person refrain from the excuses and sermons about what we should be counting.



And I'll say it again.  My grandparents came here with less than the contents of a couple of steamer trunks.  No one was happy to see a bunch of Krauts show up between the world wars.   We don't even pronounce the family name the right way because we wanted to sound less German.  

The biggest challenge I face professionally right now is age discrimination.   I overcome it by dying my hair to look younger.  

Everyone's got a sad story, bud.  

Now, thing is, yes, I support police reform.  I support affirmative action (although I think it needs to be reformed in some ways , because in some ways, it makes employers less likely to want to hire minorities), I support criminal justice reform.  

But at the end of the day, you have to realize that you have the hand of cards you are dealt, and even if the dealer was  bit sketchy, you have to make the most of it.


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Thank you Paul, I wish I could vote you up more than once.


I see you’re being a bigot and ignoring antisemitism - Jews are more likely to suffer from a hate crime than blacks! - while calling me a racist for simply pointing out that blacks in poverty, just like whites, can move out of it with the right choices. Apparently, thinking that blacks and whites are capable of the same thing is now considered racist among black leftists.

and you are uo voting Paul!?? You’re OK with his disgusting, deranged, one-sided racism against whites? You have no credibility to call other people racists when you admire racists yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

Another thing people like Lisa558 is that she can get away with her "_my family suffered perscution but they built themselves up and started going to university and builing business" _She can get away with that with someone who doesn't know there history

But what she doesn't tell you is the Jewish ppl were given repriations to the holocaust survivors even though the only role black ppl played in the hokocaust was stopping the holocaust











But look at the vile SH*T she says blk ppl who gave their lives to save her people.

Originally posted by Lisa558
_"Blacks are committing so much crime"
"Blacks get leniency and whites get the book thrown at them"
"There are no white racists here"
"Two solid generations of affirmative action, and you’re still blaming whitey for the blacks who can‘t make it out of the ghetto"
"Blacks are committing assaults against Asians far in excess to their percentage of the population, and whites far less"
"Not only do they admit lesser-qualified blacks over higher-qualified whites"
"Blacks are prioritized over whites"
"Blacks with substantially lower scores and GPA are accepted into higher Ed programs over whites with substantially higher scores"
" Blacks have been getting prefential treatment for decades"
"Blacks keep having OOW babies and dropping out of school"_

The level of contempt that Jewish ppl have for blk ppl.





It was Dan Burros (_A Jew_) that blew up and killed four young black girls 16th bombing in 1963





It was William Levitt (A Jew) who built tons whites only burbs.





And they had nuremberg trials. In fact even today if they find a 101 year old Nazi they still make them stand trial. They drag their half dead, can barely walk or talk ass into court

My great grandfather is still alive.. He's in late 90's. He's a WW2 vet.

Guess what happened when he returned ?

He came to bk the USA and saw his white vets get trillions from the GI BILL or the readjustment act as it was sometimes called. The (_whites and Jews included_) used that to buy homes, to open businesses, to get pensions, to get healthcase, to go to colege

So when white vets had children they were able to pass down land, businesses, housing and other assess.

Guess what my great granfater got ? Nothing. All he gave his children was nothing but the same poverty that he had been born into.

Let's go back further Let's go to the Homestead act. It's gave away millions of acres of land to only white people. To this day 48 to 60 million white Americans can trace their wealth bk to the homestead act. And where does most wealth come from ? LAND

*That been said*

Black Americans coming out of slavery without a penny been given to us, living in the mud, function illiterate, dealing with extreme anti black violence.

We still were able to build 50 black wall streets. We were able to amass 16 to 19 million acres of property and that's with lynching being number cause of land theft. Let's not even talking redlining. Let's not even talk about Jim Crow

And she has the fnerve to preach this _  we did it on our own"_ nonsense.

To this day Jews are backed and propped up


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 
*Asians and Hispanics are able to work hard enough and overcome racism.*

They ain't overcome nothing. They're just happy to play second fiddle to the white supremacists. We ain't. They have been broken. We ain't. They are fine with white supremacy just as long as it's mainly aimed at black people.

Asian men can't fk white women. Black men can fk white women with ease. So their is no sexual threat from Asian men. White men feel very insecure about their masculinity in regard to black men. So there is there a masculinity threat and sexual threat from black men. That's not there for other races of men non white men.

JoeB131 
*They don't demand what they've gotten, they've worked for it.*

No. They didnt. Japan had a Marshall plan

After WW2 Japan was bombed. The USA rebuilt Japan to 20th century specifications and now uses it as one of their puppet states.

So Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it's a COLONY of the U.S. That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (_and It won’t be allowed to have any_).

Germany ALSO lost the war but it has nuclear weapons and no one worries about them having them in spite of Hitler’s campaign to dominate the planet. Why? Because Germany is a _“white nation.”_

If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO — they are always NON-WHITE nations.

And that’s why Japan cannot force the U.S. to remove its military bases even though it has begged and pleaded many times over the years to ASK (not tell) the U.S. to remove them and the U.S. has the power to refuse to do it.

Japan can’t build anything — even a convenience store — in the U.S. without permission from US government so how can they build, even expand a military presence in Japan without their permission? Because Japan is not just a U.S. colony it is a non-white nation under the system of white supremacy.

JoeB131 
*Sure, they encounter racism, but they take it in stride. *

And that's the difference between us and other non white people. We fight against 1% of injustice. We have not been broken mentally. All these other non white groups are broken mentally, We are the only ones who fight against white supremacy.

White people judge the strength of white supremacy by how well blk ppl are doing. If black people are getting mistreated ? White people are happy. If not ? If they see blk ppl moving forward ? That's when you have cowardly punks like this dude on saturday.


----------



## AMart

Seeing Paul miserable makes me happy. Thanks Paul!!!!!


----------



## Juicin

Paul Essien said:


> Another thing people like Lisa558 is that she can get away with her "_my family suffered perscution but they built themselves up and started going to university and builing business" _She can get away with that with someone who doesn't know there history
> 
> But what she doesn't tell you is the Jewish ppl were given repriations to the holocaust survivors even though the only role black ppl played in the hokocaust was stopping the holocaust
> 
> View attachment 646281View attachment 646283View attachment 646284View attachment 646285
> 
> But look at the vile SH*T she says blk ppl who gave their lives to save her people.
> 
> Originally posted by Lisa558
> _"Blacks are committing so much crime"
> "Blacks get leniency and whites get the book thrown at them"
> "There are no white racists here"
> "Two solid generations of affirmative action, and you’re still blaming whitey for the blacks who can‘t make it out of the ghetto"
> "Blacks are committing assaults against Asians far in excess to their percentage of the population, and whites far less"
> "Not only do they admit lesser-qualified blacks over higher-qualified whites"
> "Blacks are prioritized over whites"
> "Blacks with substantially lower scores and GPA are accepted into higher Ed programs over whites with substantially higher scores"
> " Blacks have been getting prefential treatment for decades"
> "Blacks keep having OOW babies and dropping out of school"_
> 
> The level of contempt that Jewish ppl have for blk ppl.
> 
> View attachment 646286
> 
> It was Dan Burros (_A Jew_) that blew up and killed four young black girls 16th bombing in 1963
> 
> View attachment 646287
> 
> It was William Levitt (A Jew) who built tons whites only burbs.
> 
> View attachment 646288
> 
> And they had nuremberg trials. In fact even today if they find a 101 year old Nazi they still make them stand trial. They drag their half dead, can barely walk or talk ass into court
> 
> My great grandfather is still alive.. He's in late 90's. He's a WW2 vet.
> 
> Guess what happened when he returned ?
> 
> He came to bk the USA and saw his white vets get trillions from the GI BILL or the readjustment act as it was sometimes called. The (_whites and Jews included_) used that to buy homes, to open businesses, to get pensions, to get healthcase, to go to colege
> 
> So when white vets had children they were able to pass down land, businesses, housing and other assess.
> 
> Guess what my great granfater got ? Nothing. All he gave his children was nothing but the same poverty that he had been born into.
> 
> Let's go back further Let's go to the Homestead act. It's gave away millions of acres of land to only white people. To this day 48 to 60 million white Americans can trace their wealth bk to the homestead act. And where does most wealth come from ? LAND
> 
> *That been said*
> 
> Black Americans coming out of slavery without a penny been given to us, living in the mud, function illiterate, dealing with extreme anti black violence.
> 
> We still were able to build 50 black wall streets. We were able to amass 16 to 19 million acres of property and that's with lynching being number cause of land theft. Let's not even talking redlining. Let's not even talk about Jim Crow
> 
> And she has the fnerve to preach this _  we did it on our own"_ nonsense.
> 
> To this day Jews are backed and propped up



I don't know how many times I have to explain this to you.

Black Americans in WW2 had higher standards than whites. 

We do the exact opposite since 1965. Lower standards, lower results

That's why the Europeans were so confused by our racism. They were like "what the fuck the ******* seem just as capable if not more so than us"

Well turns out that's because we left the dumb ones at home.


----------



## Paul Essien

When Black people are killed by cowardly white supremacists, New York State Attorney General Leticia James offers her prayers! When dealing with Asian issues, she *TAKES ACTION, AND FINDS RESOURCES!*





We need to bring back public executions and medieval torture methods. 

Drag the white piece of shit by his greasy dog hair into the street and let a black crowd form. 

We should make it a national holiday so this shit wont happen ever again. These males know they are going to get a trial, a lawyer, international coverage, an interview, spend their life living comfortably in a jail cell.

The hatred, yet obsession with black people is so weird and perverse . Such a ungodly group of people.


----------



## Paul Essien

*Imagine being 18 years old and this is the best you can do ?*

Once again - If he was so concerned with the white race population, why didn't he just marry a cross-eyed inbred girl, they have plenty of them in Upstate NY and start making white babies????

White people are becoming famous for this shit but yet always play scared of blacks.

The ugly ass mole rat couldn’t have just had a bunch of white kids to try and populate the country? Behind bars helps his cause how? But people keep thinking this new generation is so woke. As long as fanatics make these white basic males feel special by defending the race it will never end.

If they aren’t making enough white babies that is not anyones fault but theirs. No one is “replacing” you. You decided not to replace yourself. That is not black people’s problem or burden.

Rest in peace to all of the victims


----------



## Paul Essien

I never seen such an entitled, lazy, and self absorbed group of people with this dumbass ideology. 

White ppl literally have a layup in this country for being born male and white but still want to whine. 

No you are just a loser looking to blame your problems on everybody else. His ancestors literally stole, lie, pillaged, rape, and bastardized every culture and history they encountered from pre colonization but have the NERVE to cry in 2022 about declining birth rates, being “replaced”, and feeling other well b*tch it’s called karma.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> When Black people are killed by cowardly white supremacists, New York State Attorney General Leticia James offers her prayers! When dealing with Asian issues, she *TAKES ACTION, AND FINDS RESOURCES!*
> 
> View attachment 646290
> 
> We need to bring back public executions and medieval torture methods.
> 
> Drag the white piece of shit by his greasy dog hair into the street and let a black crowd form.
> 
> We should make it a national holiday so this shit wont happen ever again. These males know they are going to get a trial, a lawyer, international coverage, an interview, spend their life living comfortably in a jail cell.
> 
> The hatred, yet obsession with black people is so weird and perverse . Such a ungodly group of people.


Just like black murderers do.


----------



## Paul Essien

These white males who complain about being _“replaced”_ are the absolute dumbest.

Maybe you are being “replaced” because you are mediocre. And if he care so much about the lack of white people he could alway make more white babies but he can’t do that because his own woman don’t want him

White supremacist hate biology and mother nature very bad. Being white isn't genetically beneficial. It is best for one's progeny to be less white. White people have to deal with a high chance of skin cancer and if they have non-brown eyes, weakening of the vision.

Where in nature do you see a huge population of albinos? They don't realize that their just spouting insecurities.


----------



## Lisa558

IM2 said:


> No Joe, race is an issue because whites created a system that excluded others, refuse to admit they created the problem and refuse to do what it takes to fix the damage.
> 
> I wish whites would quit talking about Africa when we are talking about America. You talk about the Hutu's and Tutsi's. And you bringing that up shows how little you really know. So I am going to repost something I wrote earlier. White colonization of other countries because they wanted to extract resources has caused a lot of problems.
> 
> _“From 1894 until the end of World War I, Rwanda, along with Burundi and present-day Tanzania, was part of German East Africa. Belgium claimed it thereafter, becoming the administering authority from 1924 to 1962. During their colonial tenure, the Germans and Belgians ruled Rwanda indirectly through Tutsi monarchs and their chiefs. The colonialists developed the socalled Hamitic hypothesis or myth, which held that the Tutsi and everything humanly superior in Central Africa came from ancient Egypt or Abyssinia. The Europeans regarded Hutu and Twa (about 3% of the population) as inferior to Tutsi. Sixty years of such prejudicial fabrications inflated Tutsi egos inordinately and crushed Hutu feelings, which coalesced into an aggressively resentful inferiority complex.”_
> 
> The entire world was shown the horrors of attempted genocide in Rwanda. Here in America, many of us received a half story about the Hutus and Tutsi’s that makes it look like one side woke up one day and decided to erase the other side. Unless you go to scholars who study Africa or talk to a Rwandan, the American half story is all you know.
> 
> Rwanda and Burundi had existed for centuries without European assistance, but due to the Berlin Conference in 1884, whites decided that Germany could have Rwanda and Burundi. In 1916 Belgian took control of Rwanda and Burundi due to a League of Nations mandate. Once Rwanda was colonized by Europeans, the colonizers invented a fake racial hierarchy whereby the Europeans deemed themselves superior, decided that the Tutsis were closer to white than the Hutus, and gave Tutsis preference over the Hutus. Under this fake hierarchy, Tutsis were deemed more intelligent and were born to rule, while Hutus were second class citizens .
> 
> Once put in force, this European construct limited the employment opportunities and educational attainment of the Hutus. Because the colonizers considered the Tutsis the preferred group, Tutsis were given positions Hutus were not allowed to have. To enforce this preference system, the Belgian colonizers introduced identity cards labeling each individual as Tutsi, Hutu, Twa, or Naturalised. Before that time, it had been possible for some Hutus to become “honorary Tutsis,” but the implementation of identity cards eliminated that possibility, thereby cementing Hutu second-class status.
> 
> This Belgian belief of superiority was based on the Hamidic Hypothesis, which claims that blacks are the cursed descendants of Ham and whites the descendants of Japheth. Using Genesis 9:25, where Ham was cursed because he looked upon Noah's nudity, white supremacists have claimed biblical justification for slavery and black second-class status. Besides the fact that would have made one of Noah’s sons black and the other white, the point is that Europeans created a false history and fake racial superiority between African tribes to control a nation and colonize the people living there. Belgium's rule favoring the Tutsi created hatred and animosity. Tensions grew between the groups, and in 1959 Rwanda had a revolution whereby the Hutus killed Tutsis, destroyed Tutsi property, and made the Tutsis flee the country.
> 
> To make a long story short, Rwanda gained independence in 1962. It's funny how I say that when they had been independent before the Berlin Conference. Africans are not perfect, and over the centuries before the Berlin Conference, there were wars in Africa just like there were everywhere else. However, the 58 years of colonization created periods of strife after Rwanda gained independence. Sporadically Tutsis living in surrounding countries would attack and Hutus would retaliate until the 1990 civil war that resulted in the near genocide of the Tutsis. All this was the result of the colonization of Rwanda by Europeans.
> 
> We have the first amendment right to peacefully state our grievance Joe and I'm getting sick and tired of whites who don't face racism and all their excuses. We do not have to count anything based on what some white man thinks. Until you live one day as a black person refrain from the excuses and sermons about what we should be counting.
> 
> Paul Magnarella, _Explaining Rwanda’s 1994 Genocide_, Human Rights and Human Welfare, Volume 2:1 – Winter 2002, Josef Korbel School of International Studies | University of Denver
> 
> _History Of Rwanda_, HISTORY OF RWANDA
> 
> Troy Riemer, _How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide_, August 16, 2011, How Colonialism Affected the Rwandan Genocide


^^^ a tale of sound and fury, signifying nothing.


----------



## Paul Essien

All the white supremacist demons and their Asian incel allies post on 4chan. The FBI is out here going after Youtubers, but anyone that post on that cesspool is good.

*If Trump wins if he runs, he'll pardon this guy.*

And get this. In that press conference a spokesman for the Buffalo PD said the shooter put the gun to his neck but the officers were able to _"TALK him into dropping the gun"._

This guy just executed 10 people and injured others and he had the benefit of being coddled into dropping his weapon because he's white.


----------



## Paul Essien

EIGHTEEN YEARS OLD somebody born in the fucking 2000's did this, Dylan Roof was 21 when he shot and killed blk ppl in a church.. 

*So let's just dead this narrative that if all the old ass racist die then all will be well.* 

As if them old racist goats not passing that shit to their demon spawns

Also this community will be further impacted because they will probably permanently close this store. Blk people will have to travel further to get food for their families in this shitty economy, and from what I am seeing, the store provided affordable food options. They should have shot that fucker in the face just to send a message.


----------



## Paul Essien

*White men the angriest people on the planet with the LEAST reason to be so*

The fk you so angry for ? You own EVERYTHING. You run EVERYTHING.

You can go anywhere in the world _"Here's a table Mr White man" _Most white women strongly prefer white man and if a non white woman dates out it's pretty much always to a white man and *MANY* non white women prefer white men as their first choice.

The fk you so angry for ?

Yet white dudes want to be victimS..............*.SO BAD*

Every bunch of bad guys has to think they’re the good guys. The Ku Klux Klan thought they were the good guys. The Nazis thought they were the good guys.

It’s twisted but it’s how fks like this think.

Despite the world of outrageous privilege white people generally live in, guys like this guy think whites are getting the short end of everything.

It’s mind-boggling that they could think that, but, it’s really how guys like this see the world.


----------



## Paul Essien

Just wait till this *BASTARD* get's in jail.

Helluva lotta black guards in most jails. Helluva lot
Helluva lot of black inmates in *ALL* jails. Helluva lot

Me thinks he's gonna be crying to the Aryan Brotherhood for protection Right ?

Well the problem with that is. He's fresh meat now and young fresh 18 year old in prison ? Be prepared to get *BENT OVER* to get that protection you want.

Let's see how tough you are now your gonna go to *BIG MAN* prison. You're not gonna be able to have your guns and cammo and body armour white boy. It's just gonna be man on man.

Let's see how tough you are. Let's see how tough you are.......let's see how tough you are


----------



## BS Filter

He's mentally ill.  W


Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 646298
> 
> EIGHTEEN YEARS OLD somebody born in the fucking 2000's did this, Dylan Roof was 21 when he shot and killed blk ppl in a church..
> 
> *So let's just dead this narrative that if all the old ass racist die then all will be well.*
> 
> As if them old racist goats not passing that shit to their demon spawns
> 
> Also this community will be further impacted because they will probably permanently close this store. Blk people will have to travel further to get food for their families in this shitty economy, and from what I am seeing, the store provided affordable food options. They should have shot that fucker in the face just to send a message.





Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 646304
> 
> Just wait till this *BASTARD* get's in jail.
> 
> Helluva lotta black guards in most jails. Helluva lot
> Helluva lot of black inmates in *ALL* jails. Helluva lot
> 
> Me thinks he's gonna be crying to the Aryan Brotherhood for protection Right ?
> 
> Well the problem with that is. He's fresh meat now and young fresh 18 year old in prison ? Be prepared to get *BENT OVER* to get that protection you want.
> 
> Let's see how tough you are now your gonna go to *BIG MAN* prison. You're not gonna be able to have your guns and cammo and body armour white boy. It's just gonna be man on man.
> 
> Let's see how tough you are. Let's see how tough you are.......let's see how tough you are


He's mentally ill.  What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Paul Essien

This entitled ugly cowardly dirty bastard.

Dude, Youre in New Yoirk if you wanted some real war why didn't he hop on a train to *BROWNSVILLE* or the *BRONX* and go 1 on 1 with some real brothers.

Ater all it's *YOUNG BLACK MEN* who these cretins want. Right ? Well bronsville and the Bronx is full of young black man.

Na. You don't deal with brothers who may will be strapped. Easier to go after unarmed elderly blk ppl


----------



## Paul Essien

The more I read about this guy the worse it get's. This MF'ER in his manifesto states he hates _"blacks that choose to INVADE our lands..live on our soil."_

WTF? This asshole has only been on earth 18 years and thinks everything is *HIS!*

Entitled sociopathic bastard. Shows you the depth of his evil and hate to live stream the killings. So even if they try to erase all images and video from the net they will not get all of it. It will always be floating somewhere. That is what he wanted


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 646319
> The more I read about this guy the worse it get's. This MF'ER in his manifesto states he hates _"blacks that choose to INVADE our lands..live on our soil."_
> 
> WTF? This asshole has only been on earth 18 years and thinks everything is *HIS!*
> 
> Entitled sociopathic bastard. Shows you the depth of his evil and hate to live stream the killings. So even if they try to erase all images and video from the net they will not get all of it. It will always be floating somewhere. That is what he wanted


You're as sick as he is.


----------



## Paul Essien

He was also a Reddit user by the name Jimbo-boiii. 6 hours prior to the shooting he was posting about ammo on Reddit. He also asked questions about guns and vests.

And the stories calling him a boy scout, honor student, soccer champion or whatever bullshit trying to make him seem like a sweet and innocent wayward boy when he was probably online for years trolling calling people the N word, leaving racist comments on youtube, yahoo or wherever.

This is exactly what Tucker Carlson wanted to happen. He intentionally wanted white people to believe that they were in danger of being replaced or that they were going to become the minority and that their lives would be threatened


----------



## g5000

Paul Essien said:


>


Well, the cops did shoot the white guy with two bullets.  Everyone knows it takes at least 42 bullets to incapacitate a black guy.


----------



## Paul Essien

Even when we leave these assholes alone, we still occupy space in their minds. They still find a way to do coward sh*t. And that's the thing. The cowardly-ness of it.

This reminds me of a post that listed the states with the most white nationalist groups, and the irony is that the states with the highest white populations and least amount of diversity also had the highest amount of white supremacist groups. 

*White people are so damn miserable.*

These psychotic cowardly, demons have been ranting about being replaced for a very long time. Inch by inch the GOP has whipped them into a frenzy and enabled them to arm themselves.


----------



## Paul Essien

And this is another thing - This was at a black Grocery store. White people always say _"Well ya know if you blk ppl just work hard and do for self"_

OK. Well sh*t.....we done that...... look what happened today at a black Grocery store ?

If he did this to an Asian community. They would be allocating a BILLION dollars right now.

White Neanderthal motherfuckers continue to do what they do best be racist killers, inbred pieces of shit. They should have put this motherfucking animal down, but nah the pigs only reserve their bullets for black folks. Hope he burns in hell.

But surprise surprise, they manage to take this heavily armed PO into custody alive. No fear for their lives after he just committed mass murder. Of course they did, he may not have a uniform but they certainly identify with him.

Is he gonna get the Dylan Roof treatment and be taken to Burger king ?

Why didn't the police SHOOT him *POINT BLANK *in the head like they do Black Men and Women during traffic stops and unarmed jogs through the neighborhood?!!!


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 646296
> 
> All the white supremacist demons and their Asian incel allies post on 4chan. The FBI is out here going after Youtubers, but anyone that post on that cesspool is good.
> 
> *If Trump wins if he runs, he'll pardon this guy.*
> 
> And get this. In that press conference a spokesman for the Buffalo PD said the shooter put the gun to his neck but the officers were able to _"TALK him into dropping the gun"._
> 
> This guy just executed 10 people and injured others and he had the benefit of being coddled into dropping his weapon because he's white.


No, cops always try to talk people out of committing suicide.  In this case trying and convicting him sets a better example than letting him take the easy way out.  He’ll spend the next sixty or so years in prison either in solitary, or watching his back constantly so a black prison gang member doesn’t  slip a shiv into his liver, or repeatedly beat him within an inch of his life.  I don’t know about you, but I’d rather be dead than face that punishment.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 646298
> 
> EIGHTEEN YEARS OLD somebody born in the fucking 2000's did this, Dylan Roof was 21 when he shot and killed blk ppl in a church..
> 
> *So let's just dead this narrative that if all the old ass racist die then all will be well.*
> 
> As if them old racist goats not passing that shit to their demon spawns
> 
> Also this community will be further impacted because they will probably permanently close this store. Blk people will have to travel further to get food for their families in this shitty economy, and from what I am seeing, the store provided affordable food options. They should have shot that fucker in the face just to send a message.


So you believe in punishment without trial?  Apparently only when the criminal is white.  You foam at the mouth when cops deliberately or accidentally kill a black suspect.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> ^^^ a tale of sound and fury, signifying nothing.


It's documented fact Karen.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> So you believe in punishment without trial?  Apparently only when the criminal is white.  You foam at the mouth when cops deliberately or accidentally kill a black suspect.


You excused police killing unarmed blacks.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> No, cops always try to talk people out of committing suicide.  In this case trying and convicting him sets a better example than letting him take the easy way out.  He’ll spend the next sixty or so years in prison either in solitary, or watching his back constantly so a black prison gang member doesn’t  slip a shiv into his liver, or repeatedly beat him within an inch of his life.  I don’t know about you, but I’d rather be dead than face that punishment.


Blacks get killed for less.


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale
*So you believe in punishment without trial? Apparently only when the criminal is white.*

Theere is no trial really. He'll get life without parole or the needle.

Personally ? I would not want him dead. I believe life without parole is worse.

If I could I'd isolate him for the first 3 year of his sentence. Total isolation. No TV. No Books. Nothing.





I'd also fk with him by sometimes putting the lights on super bright night or at other times I'd have the room pitch black in darkness for a month.

I'd create a fake execution date. I'd tell him that his execution date has been put forward and he will die in a month and on the day make up a lie and tell him he had a repriwve.

So after years without no contact and in total isolation. I'd tell him that he's got call from a loved one. His mother or father or someone then cut the line in 30 seconds.

After 3 years I'd put his head and hands in the public device from the middle ages. I'd put him in this for 8 hours maybe once or twice a week in a cage. So everyone can see as they walk by





Then I'd put him in cell full of black men with specfic orders to NOT kill him but make his a life a livin hell





Then I'd think of other shit


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> They ain't overcome nothing. They're just happy to play second fiddle to the white supremacists. We ain't. They have been broken. We ain't. They are fine with white supremacy just as long as it's mainly aimed at black people.
> 
> Asian men can't fk white women. Black men can fk white women with ease. So their is no sexual threat from Asian men. White men feel very insecure about their masculinity in regard to black men. So there is there a masculinity threat and sexual threat from black men. That's not there for other races of men non white men.



One of my very dear friends is a white woman who is married to an Asian dude.  

As for black men having sex with white women, we are glad you took all those fat chicks off our hands.    (Yes, I am mocking you now, Paul.)  



Paul Essien said:


> No. They didnt. Japan had a Marshall plan
> 
> After WW2 Japan was bombed. The USA rebuilt Japan to 20th century specifications and now uses it as one of their puppet states.
> 
> So Japan is NOT a sovereign nation, it's a COLONY of the U.S. That’s why Japan is one of the only (or the only) “super power” that doesn’t have any nuclear weapons (_and It won’t be allowed to have any_).



Actually, the Marshall Plan was for Europe.  Japan had a separate plan for her reconstruction.  The biggest program that helped Japan rebuild, though, was ironically the Korean War, as the UN needed Japanese industry to support the war effort.  



Paul Essien said:


> Germany ALSO lost the war but it has nuclear weapons and no one worries about them having them in spite of Hitler’s campaign to dominate the planet. Why? Because Germany is a _“white nation.”_



Germany does not have nuclear weapons.  Neither does Italy, for that matter.   There are nuclear weapons on German Soil, but they are controlled by the US military.   Seriously, do some fucking research before you waste my time, Paul. 



Paul Essien said:


> If you look at the nations where possession of nuclear weapons is a “problem” for the U.S. or Israel or NATO — they are always NON-WHITE nations.



Um, except our biggest problem with nukes has always been Russia/USSR.  Probably a lot more than we worry about Pakistan or China having nukes.  



Paul Essien said:


> And that's the difference between us and other non white people. We fight against 1% of injustice. We have not been broken mentally. All these other non white groups are broken mentally, We are the only ones who fight against white supremacy.



Um, okay, how is that going for you again?  Because it seems that if 50 years after you convinced white people that segregation was a bad thing, and you are still living in slums, your fight isn't going all that well.  



Paul Essien said:


> White people judge the strength of white supremacy by how well blk ppl are doing. If black people are getting mistreated ? White people are happy. If not ? If they see blk ppl moving forward ? That's when you have cowardly punks like this dude on saturday.



Um, this was just one deranged dude.  Just like the black guy who shot up the subway was a deranged dude.  Or the guy who plowed his SUV into the Christmas Grannies was a deranged dude.


----------



## LOIE

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 646331
> 
> And this is another thing - This was at a black Grocery store. White people always say _"Well ya know if you blk ppl just work hard and do for self"_
> 
> OK. Well sh*t.....we done that...... look what happened today at a black Grocery store ?
> 
> If he did this to an Asian community. They would be allocating a BILLION dollars right now.
> 
> White Neanderthal motherfuckers continue to do what they do best be racist killers, inbred pieces of shit. They should have put this motherfucking animal down, but nah the pigs only reserve their bullets for black folks. Hope he burns in hell.
> 
> But surprise surprise, they manage to take this heavily armed PO into custody alive. No fear for their lives after he just committed mass murder. Of course they did, he may not have a uniform but they certainly identify with him.
> 
> Is he gonna get the Dylan Roof treatment and be taken to Burger king ?
> 
> Why didn't the police SHOOT him *POINT BLANK *in the head like they do Black Men and Women during traffic stops and unarmed jogs through the neighborhood?!!!


I really do see this as a double standard on the part of the officers who de-escalated the situation and took him in without incident. We have all watched black individuals get shot in the back while running away or get shot with their hands up or get shot while an officer was literally sitting on his back. Officers often claim that they feared for their lives. Did they not fear for their lives here because this was a white guy?  He had just killed people, regardless of his color. He was clearly a present danger. Did they assume or hope that he would not harm them because he was white?  What do officers really fear? And why is it so often used as an excuse for killing black people.


----------



## JoeB131

You know, I was going to make fun of Paul some more... but clearly this incident, awful as it is, has kind of made him flip his lid.  



Paul Essien said:


> EIGHTEEN YEARS OLD somebody born in the fucking 2000's did this, Dylan Roof was 21 when he shot and killed blk ppl in a church..



Yes, and Frank James shot up a bunch of complete strangers on a subway.
Darrell Brooks ran over a bunch of people celebrating Christmas. 

Seems to me you are selective in your outrage.


----------



## JoeB131

LOIE said:


> I really do see this as a double standard on the part of the officers who de-escalated the situation and took him in without incident. We have all watched black individuals get shot in the back while running away or get shot with their hands up or get shot while an officer was literally sitting on his back. Officers often claim that they feared for their lives. Did they not fear for their lives here because this was a white guy? He had just killed people, regardless of his color. He was clearly a present danger. Did they assume or hope that he would not harm them because he was white? What do officers really fear? And why is it so often used as an excuse for killing black people.



Okay, let's get real here.  The police manage to take MOST suspects into custody without killing anyone.  The police execute 10 million arrests a year.   Only 1000 involve the lethal use of force.  And they shoot more white people than black people.  

As I pointed out, Frank James and Darrell Brooks were black mass killers who were also taken into custody without killing them. They will answer to a jury of their peers, just like Gershon will.   It's to the police department's credit that they can handle these situations as well as they do, 99.9% of the time.  

Of the 1000 police shootings a year... most of them are ruled justified.   Only a handful are the George Floyd or Laquan McDonald type where excessive force was used. (And in both of those cases, the officer was held accountable!)


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> You excused police killing unarmed blacks.


Only in some circumstances.  In the same circumstances I'd support cops killing unarmed whites.  The rules are the rules regardless of race.


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> Blacks get killed for less.


Sometimes and so do whites.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> AZrailwhale
> *So you believe in punishment without trial? Apparently only when the criminal is white.*
> 
> Theere is no trial really. He'll get life without parole or the needle.
> 
> Personally ? I would not want him dead. I believe life without parole is worse.
> 
> If I could I'd isolate him for the first 3 year of his sentence. Total isolation. No TV. No Books. Nothing.
> 
> View attachment 646423
> 
> I'd also fk with him by sometimes putting the lights on super bright night or at other times I'd have the room pitch black in darkness for a month.
> 
> I'd create a fake execution date. I'd tell him that his execution date has been put forward and he will die in a month and on the day make up a lie and tell him he had a repriwve.
> 
> So after years without no contact and in total isolation. I'd tell him that he's got call from a loved one. His mother or father or someone then cut the line in 30 seconds.
> 
> After 3 years I'd put his head and hands in the public device from the middle ages. I'd put him in this for 8 hours maybe once or twice a week in a cage. So everyone can see as they walk by
> 
> View attachment 646421
> 
> Then I'd put him in cell full of black men with specfic orders to NOT kill him but make his a life a livin hell
> 
> View attachment 646438
> 
> Then I'd think of other shit


I don't believe in torture.  But I will agree with you that the results of a trial are a forgone conclusion in this case.  He was caught in the act.  About the only way he could avoid punishment would be to be judged not competent to stand trial.  But I very much doubt that's the case here.


----------



## AZrailwhale

LOIE said:


> I really do see this as a double standard on the part of the officers who de-escalated the situation and took him in without incident. We have all watched black individuals get shot in the back while running away or get shot with their hands up or get shot while an officer was literally sitting on his back. Officers often claim that they feared for their lives. Did they not fear for their lives here because this was a white guy?  He had just killed people, regardless of his color. He was clearly a present danger. Did they assume or hope that he would not harm them because he was white?  What do officers really fear? And why is it so often used as an excuse for killing black people.


He was threatening to shoot himself, not the officers or bystanders.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 .
*Yes, and Frank James shot up a bunch of complete strangers on a subway.*

How come they don't have video of the actually shooting ?

So a mass shooting in a NY subway were everyone has a camera phones n there is cctv everywhere but not one person has this on film ? And no one gets killed ? And they said he left his credit card and car keys at the scene ? Really ?

And then this 62 old fat blk guy manages to escape law enforcement and then goes on the run for 24hrs leading to a man hunt to get him ?

As usual they're trying to create a black bogeyman.

_




_

JoeB131
*Darrell Brooks ran over a bunch of people celebrating Christmas.*

Being violent to white people and having racist views about white people are not the same thing.

Daarrel Brooks didn't write a 138 page manfesto about killing whites and how inferior whites are and how he's a black superemacist. Nor did he write _"cracka" _on his car like the Petryon wrote _"N*gger"_ on his gun.

JoeB131
*Um, okay, how is that going for you again?*

Just 147 years ago most blk Americans were held in bondage. Blk ppl owned nothing, no property, no assets of any kind and most were not educated.

And just 1 and a half lifetimes since blk ppl are collectively are worth billions of dollars. Many are working or middle-class. This despite Jim Crow and other examples of outrageous racism and bigotry.

We are a very special group of people

JoeB131
*Because it seems that if 50 years after you convinced white people that segregation was a bad thing, and you are still living in slums, your fight isn't going all that well.*

Black ppl who live in slums or are homeless says nothing about black ppl but it says something about the constant on going battle with white supremacy blk ppl have.

And let's be clear on something. Black people in slums don't bother whites supremacists. Because you and others get an ego boost from that. It's black excellence that bothers white supremacists





In the past year there have been bomb threats against HBCU (_Historicaly Black Collges and Universities_) across the country.

Nothing scares white supremacists more than Black people ignoring them, learning and teaching despite racism, despite a system they know was built for their destruction.

When Black folks were restricted to HBCUs, white folks didn’t have to pay us much mind, but now, when we could go to any institution in the country, and we *STILL* pick an HBCU, it’s like the ultimate insult.

JoeB131
*Actually, the Marshall Plan was for Europe. Japan had a separate plan for her reconstruction.*

Either way they built Japan back up,

And this exposes "Miracle of the Han River" lie. The lie that says Asians just built themselves up and all these companies just sprouted up because they're just so smart

You miss out the fact after the 1950's the USA started outsourcing their jobs as blk ppl started fighting for civil rights and wanting economic empowerment.

The US government and American companies started shifting their investments overseas. So after Nam and the Korean conflict you start seeing huge investment in Asia. They went looking for small companies that were established and loaded them up with cash.

That's when the Samsungs and the Sonys and the Ninetndos started popping up and getting more muscle on the global scene

So Asians work in tandem with the white supremacists to keep the system rigged because the people it's rigged against for the most part is black people.

You remove black people's issues then you are automatically back to white supremacy because black people are the only ones fighting it.

Let the white supremacist sabotage Canal Street in New York. See how they get on after that ?






Black ppl in the US have built private communities, banks but we were shut out by law, by decree, by bombing, by goverrment force and violence. Asians have never been through any of that in the US.

You've never had a China Town that was blown up like the black wall street. So Asians were allowed to be at the front of the queue as a buffer class between black and white people

Even Asian on to you white supremacists









						Truth Or Nah? Asian Girl Exposing Facts On An Alleged Race War Against Black Community!
					

Posted by Thrillz



					www.worldstarhiphop.com
				





JoeB131
*Um, except our biggest problem with nukes has always been Russia/USSR. Probably a lot more than we worry about Pakistan or China having nukes.*

Nope. The problem with nukes is that they're kinda pointless weapons, The only thing they were *EVER* good for is to threaten your neighbors on earth and promise self-destruction.

There is no them and us with nuclear weapons

When you threaten with nuclear weapons, you are only holding a gun to your own head and yelling. “_I'm going to kill myself, and you, and THEN you will be sorry_.”

It’s murder-suicid

All these guys Trump and Biden think they’ll be safe in his bunker while the rest of America (Including you) slowly dies from the radioactive fall out poisoning and 1,000 years worth of guns, ammo, and snacks to tide them over during the nuke winter.

But the fact is - *There is no crawling out of a bunker.*

The residual radiation spread over the landmass of the planet will ensure at least 200 years of inhabitability and much longer for the consumption of food.

Therefore, any bunker must be able to withstand 200 years of continual habitation, air circulation, energy consumption and stored food and when the 10 generation of survivors finally manages to crawl out of the bunker, they will still starve or eat radioactive food and have horribly deformed children, thus ending humanity after a lengthy struggle for survival.

I just hope you ad other white supremacists and the rest of his supporters will survive the bomb just long enough to truly experience the horrors of the nuclear war you all seem to brag about






Personally, if shit does go down, I’d want the bomb to drop right on me, quick death.

JoeB131
*Germany does not have nuclear weapons. Neither does Italy, for that matter. There are nuclear weapons on German Soil, but they are controlled by the US military*

Either way Germany has them

JoeB131
*One of my very dear friends is a white woman who is married to an Asian dude.*

You have no friends

*MOD EDIT - NO ATTACKING FAMILY*


----------



## LOIE

Paul Essien said:


> Nothing scares white supremacists more than Black people ignoring them, learning and teaching despite racism, despite a system they know was built for their destruction.


I also think some white people are afraid of a multiracial, multicultural society, where they may not be totally in control as they seem to think they should be.


----------



## LOIE

AZrailwhale said:


> He was threatening to shoot himself, not the officers or bystanders.


O.K. but he had actually just shot and killed people and everyone knew it. Do the officers have an obligation to not let him shoot himself? Is it possible that if he had been black they would have just let him do it rather than take him in?


----------



## AZrailwhale

LOIE said:


> O.K. but he had actually just shot and killed people and everyone knew it. Do the officers have an obligation to not let him shoot himself? Is it possible that if he had been black they would have just let him do it rather than take him in?


I doubt it.  This is too high a profile case. Misconduct is possible in the shadows, but not in the spotlight.  It’s one of the reasons I’m in favor of body cameras and cameras inside units and on the dashes.  Cameras will help prosecute bad cops and exonerate good ones unfairly accused.


----------



## LOIE

BS Filter said:


> He's mentally ill. What the hell is wrong with you?


I don't actually think there is anything wrong with him or what he is writing about this incident. Can you not feel his pain? Can you not feel the utter exhaustion black people experience when they see their people getting killed once again for no reason other than their skin color? He is giving voice to an anger that has been building for many, many years in a people who have been given many reasons to hate. Yet, it is not hate that I get from his writing today. It is anger. And anger does not equal hatred. Anger, expressed in some forms may actually serve to help people see and feel the reality that black folks have lived with in this country. Do you not think that  black people will be thinking about this young man the next time they go to the grocery store in their community? Do you not think that black people are mourning collectively in agony once again for the senseless deaths of people who looked like them? 

People quote statistics, compare crimes, blame others or share links about political nonsense, but where are our hearts? Where are our souls? Where is our shared humanity?? What kind of a nation are we? And what kind of a nation do we want to become? Those are the questions that need answers here.


----------



## LOIE

JoeB131 said:


> You know, I was going to make fun of Paul some more... but clearly this incident, awful as it is, has kind of made him flip his lid.


I disagree. I think he has shown us that he has the courage of his convictions. He has clearly voiced what many, many people are thinking right now but have kept inside. I can not judge him for this. I have not walked a mile in his shoes. Has anyone else here done so?


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> I don't actually think there is anything wrong with him or what he is writing about this incident. Can you not feel his pain? Can you not feel the utter exhaustion black people experience when they see their people getting killed once again for no reason other than their skin color? He is giving voice to an anger that has been building for many, many years in a people who have been given many reasons to hate. Yet, it is not hate that I get from his writing today. It is anger. And anger does not equal hatred. Anger, expressed in some forms may actually serve to help people see and feel the reality that black folks have lived with in this country. Do you not think that  black people will be thinking about this young man the next time they go to the grocery store in their community? Do you not think that black people are mourning collectively in agony once again for the senseless deaths of people who looked like them?
> 
> People quote statistics, compare crimes, blame others or share links about political nonsense, but where are our hearts? Where are our souls? Where is our shared humanity?? What kind of a nation are we? And what kind of a nation do we want to become? Those are the questions that need answers here.


You say how angry blacks are when they see blacks killed for no reason other than their skin color, but they are not the only people to suffer as a result of bigotry, although leftists want to make people think so. Were not Jews murdered in cold blood (two separate incidents in rather short order) for no reason other than their religion? Were not whites murdered in the parade, including a child, for no reason other than THEIR skin color?

What is blatantly obvious is that liberals care only, or primarily, when the hate and bloodshed is directed at blacks, and given less attention when it is directed at whites.

May these latest victims RIP, and their killer get life in prison.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> You know, I was going to make fun of Paul some more... but clearly this incident, awful as it is, has kind of made him flip his lid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Frank James shot up a bunch of complete strangers on a subway.
> Darrell Brooks ran over a bunch of people celebrating Christmas.
> 
> Seems to me you are selective in your outrage.


Joe, it is you who has flipped your lid. I don't know what gets in the minds of whites like you where you think you can dismiss the lived experience and the opinions from that experience of somebody black based on your life as a white person. Paul hasn't flipped, he's pissed, and he should be. It's time whites like you started looking at these events as you did 9-11 or any other terrorist act.

Frank James and Darrel Brooks are in jail. But what you fail to recognize is what caused them to do such terrible things. They weren't radicalized by racist lies, they were broken by white racism. Now don't conflate this as me supporting their action. In my view these men were weak. But until whites like you start listening instead of lecturing us on things your ass never has faced, never will face and often are the participants causing the problem, you are going to see a Frank James or Darrell Brooks every once in awhile.

So while you told Paul how he should consider his good fortune for being American, you need to be on bended knees every night thanking God that blacks, native Americans, API citizens and Members who descend from South America/Mexican "Indian" tribes are commiting mass terror acts on whites daily for the things whites have done and continue doing.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> You say how angry blacks are when they see blacks killed for no reason other than their skin color, but they are not the only people to suffer as a result of bigotry, although leftists want to make people think so. Were not Jews murdered in cold blood (two separate incidents in rather short order) for no reason other than their religion? Were not whites murdered in the parade, including a child, for no reason other than THEIR skin color?
> 
> What is blatantly obvious is that liberals care only, or primarily, when the hate and bloodshed is directed at blacks, and given less attention when it is directed at whites.
> 
> May these latest victims RIP, and their killer get life in prison.


Whites have killed each other only because of their skin color. Jews are not a race and you call yourself a Jew and are racist. Darrell Brooks did not kill 10 people, he is in jail and proper outrage was leveled. No one black started talking about white on white crime to divert from his criminal deed like you're doing here. You racists always make excuses. You are indeed an evil person.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> You're as sick as he is.


There is no equivalence here.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

JoeB131 said:


> Asians and Hispanics are able to work hard enough and overcome racism.


It's not their hard work, it's the fact that they are NOT black.  You've had this pointed out to you before, repeatedly, yet you choose to ignore it.  Why is that?


----------



## IM2

*"Asians and Hispanics are able to work hard enough and overcome racism."*

First and only, neither Asians or Hispanics have overcome racism.  That's a standard lie whites try using to dodge the issue. Blacks have worked harder and for less.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 646304
> 
> Just wait till this *BASTARD* get's in jail.
> 
> Helluva lotta black guards in most jails. Helluva lot
> Helluva lot of black inmates in *ALL* jails. Helluva lot
> 
> Me thinks he's gonna be crying to the Aryan Brotherhood for protection Right ?
> 
> Well the problem with that is. He's fresh meat now and young fresh 18 year old in prison ? Be prepared to get *BENT OVER* to get that protection you want.
> 
> Let's see how tough you are now your gonna go to *BIG MAN* prison. You're not gonna be able to have your guns and cammo and body armour white boy. It's just gonna be man on man.
> 
> Let's see how tough you are. Let's see how tough you are.......let's see how tough you are


So, how many white people do you suppose are on his side?


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's get real here.  The police manage to take MOST suspects into custody without killing anyone.  The police execute 10 million arrests a year.   Only 1000 involve the lethal use of force.  And they shoot more white people than black people.
> 
> As I pointed out, Frank James and Darrell Brooks were black mass killers who were also taken into custody without killing them. They will answer to a jury of their peers, just like Gershon will.   It's to the police department's credit that they can handle these situations as well as they do, 99.9% of the time.
> 
> Of the 1000 police shootings a year... most of them are ruled justified.   Only a handful are the George Floyd or Laquan McDonald type where excessive force was used. (And in both of those cases, the officer was held accountable!)


From the Department of Justice: _“84% of police officers have stated in a recent survey that they have directly witnessed a fellow officer using more force than was necessary.” “52% of police officers report that it is not unusual for law enforcement officials to turn a blind eye to the improper conduct of other officers.” “61% of police officers state they do not always report serious abuse that has been directly observed by fellow officers.” 43% of police offers agree with this sentiment: “Always following the rules is not compatible with the need to get their job done.”_

Frank James did not kill anybody and white men have been the majority of mass killers in this countries history. And while and call for violence is wrong, just exactly what in the hell do whites like you think is going to happen when you subject people to endless racism?  

_ “From 2006 to 2012, there were approximately 51,000 emergency department visits per year for patients injured by law enforcement in the United States.” “On average police kill 1,000 people annually, but less than 2 percent of the police doing the shooting are prosecuted for murder.”

"Vast numbers of the country's 17,000 police departments don't file fatal police shooting reports at all."
_
The 2019 Global Burden of Diseases, Injuries, and Risk Factors Study published in The Lancet estimated that from 1980-2018, a span of 38 years, that police in the United States killed 30,800 people. During the same period, the study estimated that police killed 293,000 people worldwide. The study found that despite the U.S. having only 4 percent of the global population, American law enforcement was responsible for more than 13 percent of all police killings on planet earth. 

_ "The burden of police violence fatalities in the USA is known to fall disproportionately on Black, Indigenous, and Hispanic populations. Recent studies suggest that over the life course, about one in every 1000 Black men are killed by the police in the USA, making them 2.5 times more likely to be killed by police than White men. Black women are about 1.4 times more likely to be killed by police than are White women. Systemic and direct racism, manifested in laws and policies as well as personal implicit biases, result in Black, Indigenous, and Hispanic Americans being the targets of police violence."_

The quote below is written by members of the National Conference of Black Lawyers, the International Association of Democratic Lawyers, and the National Lawyers Guild as part of the Report of the International Commission of Inquiry on Systemic Racist Police Violence against People of African Descent in the U.S., on page 16:

_"The Commissioners find a prima facie case of Crimes against Humanity warranting an investigation by the International Criminal Court (ICC). The crimes under the Rome Statute include: Murder, Severe Deprivation of Physical Liberty, Torture, Persecution of people of African descent, and other Inhumane Acts, which occurred in the context of a widespread or systematic attack directed against the civilian population of Black people in the U.S."_

Let's get real Joe. You sound like Lisa and Ray.


----------



## BS Filter

LOIE said:


> I don't actually think there is anything wrong with him or what he is writing about this incident. Can you not feel his pain? Can you not feel the utter exhaustion black people experience when they see their people getting killed once again for no reason other than their skin color? He is giving voice to an anger that has been building for many, many years in a people who have been given many reasons to hate. Yet, it is not hate that I get from his writing today. It is anger. And anger does not equal hatred. Anger, expressed in some forms may actually serve to help people see and feel the reality that black folks have lived with in this country. Do you not think that  black people will be thinking about this young man the next time they go to the grocery store in their community? Do you not think that black people are mourning collectively in agony once again for the senseless deaths of people who looked like them?
> 
> People quote statistics, compare crimes, blame others or share links about political nonsense, but where are our hearts? Where are our souls? Where is our shared humanity?? What kind of a nation are we? And what kind of a nation do we want to become? Those are the questions that need answers here.


When I see the same concern for Blacks killing each other every day in Chicago, Detroit, Philadelphia, Washington DC, Oakland, St. Louis, etc, etc, then I'll believe he cares about Black people being killed.  He only cares when they're killed by a white person so he and you can make political hay.  Fuck you.


----------



## BS Filter

LOIE said:


> I also think some white people are afraid of a multiracial, multicultural society, where they may not be totally in control as they seem to think they should be.


Yeah, racists, like you and Paul would naturally think about that.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> When I see the same concern for Blacks killing each other every day in Chicago, Detroit, Philadelphia, Washington DC, Oakland, St. Louis, etc, etc, then I'll believe he cares about Black people being killed.  He only cares when they're killed by a white person so he and you can make political hay.  Fuck you.


No one gives a fuck about what you don't see. Concern yourself with whites killing each other or growing up batshit crazy like that boy who killed all those people in Buffalo.

You run your mouth about blacks but whites are killing themselves in numbers that are way above black on black. Whites are committing suicide, overdosing and killing each other but you're here talking about what your racist ass wants to see from black people. Fuck you.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Yeah, racists, like you and Paul would naturally think about that.


They aren't racists, but you are.


----------



## BS Filter

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> It's not their hard work, it's the fact that they are NOT black.  You've had this pointed out to you before, repeatedly, yet you choose to ignore it.  Why is that?


Because it's a false narrative. A Black person who is conservative and doesn't act like a victim is a problem for you, huh.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Because it's a false narrative. A Black person who is conservative and doesn't act like a victim is a problem for you, huh.


It's not false. Black right wingers whine just like you white ones. You don't know any black conservatives.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> How come they don't have video of the actually shooting ?
> 
> So a mass shooting in a NY subway were everyone has a camera phones n there is cctv everywhere but not one person has this on film ? And no one gets killed ? And they said he left his credit card and car keys at the scene ? Really ?
> 
> And then this 62 old fat blk guy manages to escape law enforcement and then goes on the run for 24hrs leading to a man hunt to get him ?
> 
> As usual they're trying to create a black bogeyman.



So your argument is if there is no video, nothing happened, right?   Okay, then you need to stop whining about Mike Brown. No video, must have happened exactly the way Darren Wilson said it did.  (No, I don't actually believe that, but we are using your logic.) 









						Suspect Frank James was spewing racist hate years before Brooklyn subway shooting
					

How did Frank R. James, the apparent black nationalist arrested for Tuesday’s subway rampage, become radicalized?




					nypost.com
				








Paul Essien said:


> Being violent to white people and having racist views about white people are not the same thing.
> 
> Daarrel Brooks didn't write a 138 page manfesto about killing whites and how inferior whites are and how he's a black superemacist. Nor did he write _"cracka" _on his car like the Petryon wrote _"N*gger"_ on his gun.



No, he just posted a bunch of crazy shit on social media.  Just like James did.  



Paul Essien said:


> Just 147 years ago most blk Americans were held in bondage. Blk ppl owned nothing, no property, no assets of any kind and most were not educated.
> 
> And just 1 and a half lifetimes since blk ppl are collectively are worth billions of dollars. Many are working or middle-class. This despite Jim Crow and other examples of outrageous racism and bigotry.
> 
> We are a very special group of people



Yeah, you are special all right, Paul. 









Paul Essien said:


> Black ppl who live in slums or are homeless says nothing about black ppl but it says something about the constant on going battle with white supremacy blk ppl have.
> 
> And let's be clear on something. Black people in slums don't bother whites supremacists. Because you and others get an ego boost from that. It's black excellence that bothers white supremacists



Not really. I don't think twice about black people who hold down jobs and work hard.   I occasionally get annoyed by the Affirmative Action hire the rest of the team has to carry, but I get just as annoyed by the nepotism hire the rest of the team has to carry. 



Paul Essien said:


> In the past year there have been bomb threats against HBCU (_Historicaly Black Collges and Universities_) across the country.
> 
> Nothing scares white supremacists more than Black people ignoring them, learning and teaching despite racism, despite a system they know was built for their destruction.
> 
> When Black folks were restricted to HBCUs, white folks didn’t have to pay us much mind, but now, when we could go to any institution in the country, and we *STILL* pick an HBCU, it’s like the ultimate insult.



Again, I don't think anyone cares that much.  What I see is kind of the opposite.  When I graduated from UIC back in the 1980's, it had a lot of black representation.  That was it's primary purpose, to give access to inner city and working class kids who couldn't afford to go to Urbana.   Today, UIC's enrollment is less than 9% black in a city where the population is 40% black. 



Paul Essien said:


> Either way they built Japan back up,
> 
> And this exposes "Miracle of the Han River" lie. The lie that says Asians just built themselves up and all these companies just sprouted up because they're just so smart
> 
> You miss out the fact after the 1950's the USA started outsourcing their jobs as blk ppl started fighting for civil rights and wanting economic empowerment.



Not related at all.  If you knew anything about manufacturing, you'd realize WHY Asia rose as fast as it did.  cheap labor and better manufacturing processes.  You see, after WWII, a fellow named Deming went to Japan and introduced a lot of theories related to lean manufacturing. While American manufacturers stayed stuck in the mud about just doing the same old, same old thing, the Japanese embraced these concepts, and quickly surpassed American companies in quality and cost.  



Paul Essien said:


> The US government and American companies started shifting their investments overseas. So after Nam and the Korean conflict you start seeing huge investment in Asia. They went looking for small companies that were established and loaded them up with cash.
> 
> That's when the Samsungs and the Sonys and the Ninetndos started popping up and getting more muscle on the global scene
> 
> So Asians work in tandem with the white supremacists to keep the system rigged because the people it's rigged against for the most part is black people.



As someone who works in manufacturing and lives this stuff every day, I can tell you that you are completely full of shit.  There's a whole lot of reasons why American manufacturers outsourced, cost, quality, environmental regulations, unions.  It was not a conspiracy against black people. 

Another point.  WORLDWIDE the number of people involved in manufacturing has declined.  More manufacturing jobs have been lost to automation and process improvement than outsourcing. 



Paul Essien said:


> Either way Germany has them


Well, no, not really.  They are American weapons and the Chancellor of Germany can't call up that Pershing missile battery and say, "Hey, can you take out Minsk for us!"  

The Japanese are also protected by the American Nuclear Umbrella.  It's just that we have those nukes on Boats or in Korea.  



Paul Essien said:


> That's no way to talk about your sister


Reported.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Joe, it is you who has flipped your lid. I don't know what gets in the minds of whites like you where you think you can dismiss the lived experience and the opinions from that experience of somebody black based on your life as a white person. Paul hasn't flipped, he's pissed, and he should be. It's time whites like you started looking at these events as you did 9-11 or any other terrorist act.



Sorry, man, hyperbole gets you nowhere with me.   I freely admit racism is a problem.  But Paul stubbing his toe and blaming white people for it is hardly rational.  



IM2 said:


> Frank James and Darrel Brooks are in jail. But what you fail to recognize is what caused them to do such terrible things. They weren't radicalized by racist lies, they were broken by white racism. Now don't conflate this as me supporting their action. In my view these men were weak. But until whites like you start listening instead of lecturing us on things your ass never has faced, never will face and often are the participants causing the problem, you are going to see a Frank James or Darrell Brooks every once in awhile.



First, you don't know what I've faced in my life (a lot of it not good).  
Secondly, I see Brooks and James the same way I see Gendron and Adam Lanza and James Holmes... a crazy person who was able to get a hold of the means to cause mass destruction because we don't lock crazy people up anymore.  



IM2 said:


> So while you told Paul how he should consider his good fortune for being American, you need to be on bended knees every night thanking God that blacks, native Americans, API citizens and Members who descend from South America/Mexican "Indian" tribes are commiting mass terror acts on whites daily for the things whites have done and continue doing.


API and Hispanics don't go around whining about shit that happened 100 years ago.   They just work hard and get the job done. 



IM2 said:


> First and only, neither Asians or Hispanics have overcome racism. That's a standard lie whites try using to dodge the issue. Blacks have worked harder and for less.



Yet they do.  Company I work for now, a whole bunch of the managers and supervisors are Asian. Some of them so fresh off the boat they still have their accents. Now how can that possibly happen in a racist country.  



IM2 said:


> From the Department of Justice: _“84% of police officers have stated in a recent survey that they have directly witnessed a fellow officer using more force than was necessary.” “52% of police officers report that it is not unusual for law enforcement officials to turn a blind eye to the improper conduct of other officers.” “61% of police officers state they do not always report serious abuse that has been directly observed by fellow officers.” 43% of police offers agree with this sentiment: “Always following the rules is not compatible with the need to get their job done.”_



Way to move the goal posts, buddy.   The topic was how many people are killed by police, not how many times some slacker who refused to engage thought the guy who did was too mean. 

The problem we have now is none of the cops want to engage, and frankly, with Mayor Beetlejuice and her ilk ready to throw them under the bus, who can blame them? 



IM2 said:


> Frank James did not kill anybody and white men have been the majority of mass killers in this countries history. And while and call for violence is wrong, just exactly what in the hell do whites like you think is going to happen when you subject people to endless racism?



I think you should obey the law like the rest of us have to.  If went down and hunted down everyone who ever wronged me in my life, it would be a very long list.  Much less shooting people who vaguely remind me of people who've wronged me.  



IM2 said:


> “From 2006 to 2012, there were approximately 51,000 emergency department visits per year for patients injured by law enforcement in the United States.” “On average police kill 1,000 people annually, but less than 2 percent of the police doing the shooting are prosecuted for murder.”



Okay, so the police kill 1000 people a year and about 7000 a year are injured for resisting arrest.   Out of 10,000,000 arrests executed by police.  That means out of that many arrests, 0.08% of them the police officer had to use serious force to kill or injure.  

I'm the first one to criticize the cops when they deserve it.  I'm not on speaking terms with my idiot brother because I said his buddy SHOULD go to jail for shooting Laquan McDonald.  (Ironically, we've been on not speaking terms longer than Van Dyke actually spent in prison.)  But the main reason why most cops aren't prosecuted is because the idiots do pull knives or guns on a cop and the cop responds appropriately.  

Now you guys got what you want.  Cops hang back, they don't show up in any particular hurry to a crime in progress, they don't chase the bad guys.  And the murder rates in the inner city have shot through the roof.  

Progress?


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131
*So your argument is if there is no video, nothing happened, right? *

Amongst other thing - Yes,

JoeB131
*Okay, then you need to stop whining about Mike Brown. *

Good. I'm the biggest whiner on planet earth and let's be clear on something

We don't whine. We fight.

Black Americans are the most prosperous blacks in the world, but people talk about that like it was just given to us as a favor. As opposed to something that was fought for every inch of the way, that is to be full participants in society.

To be allowed to vote, to own property, to not be forced to give up your seat on the bus. None of this was given to blacks by the kindness of white America, it was fought for and paid in blood, sweat and tears.

JoeB131
*No video, must have happened exactly the way Darren Wilson said it did. (No, I don't actually believe that, but we are using your logic.)*

The difference is black people didn't support the black guy (_Darrell Brooks_) who ran over those white girls in his car in Waukesha, Wisconsin.

We didn't say "_He was mentally ill_"
We didn't pour money into his gofundme account.
We didn't say " _What about white on crime ? White people kill white ppl more than black do_"

Darrel Brooks was not only condemned by black people across the board but black people agreed that he should be punished to the fullest

*WE CALL OUT THE BULLSH*T IN OUR COMMUNITY*

But when white or non black cops kill black people ? The silence is deafening frpm white people. Whites pretty much always support cops who kill blk ppl. Because white supremacists and white society in general gets a kick out of seeing cops mistreat black ppl.

White ppl judge the strength of the system by how blk ppl are suffering.

JoeB131
*As someone who works in manufacturing and lives this stuff every day, I can tell you that you are completely full of shit*.

OK. Right.

JoeB131
*There's a whole lot of reasons why American manufacturers outsourced, cost, quality, environmental regulations, unions*.

OK. Tell me

JoeB131
*It was not a conspiracy against black people.*





JoeB131
*Another point. WORLDWIDE the number of people involved in manufacturing has declined. More manufacturing jobs have been lost to automation and process improvement than outsourcing.*

And what has that got to do with Asia having had a helping hand by whites ?

JoeB131
*Not related at all. If you knew anything about manufacturing, you'd realize WHY Asia rose as fast as it did. cheap labor and better manufacturing processes. *

Which is what I just wrote. It was the white supremacist who helped that.






Reparations was also given to the HEIRS of the Japanese who we’re interned,






Imagine if America was built by Asian slave labour and most of the Africans that were allowed into the country were doctors and engineers and university students, though some poor Africans were allowed in after America’s misadventures in the Angolan War. Would it then be right to to say:

_“Look how well the Africans do! They come here with nothing, and they’re not even white! What’s wrong with the Chinese? It can’t be racism._

I would like to see how well these _“Asians”_ would do, if their first, second, third, fourth, fifth and lets say sixth generations were slaves and after that they would be kicked out to handle themselves in the face of deeply ingrained cultural racism.

How would these geniuses manage with no education, no money, no funds, no clothes?

Would they outscore whites in schools ? Would they surge to the top of the society from their ghettos were they would be forced to live in by institutional racism ? Actually, how many leading American Asians come from the China Towns of USA ? Most of them ? All of them ? According this argument, they all should. But do they ?

And let's not forget the Tamils. How many of them are thriving in American society ? How many Tamils are among the top scorers ? They should be there since they Asians too. No ?

JoeB131
*You see, after WWII, a fellow named Deming went to Japan and introduced a lot of theories related to lean manufacturing.*

Again - Which is what I just wrote. It was the white supremacists who helped that.

Blacks experience negative racism. We are seen as bad minorities because we protest and have tried to improve our lot.

*Asians try to work harder despite the system - Blacks try to change the system.*

Whites pat Asians on the head for being good while they scold blacks for being bad and then tell blacks,_”Why can’t you be more like Asians and just kiss our asses !!!!”_

JoeB131
*While American manufacturers stayed stuck in the mud about just doing the same old, same old thing, the Japanese embraced these concepts, and quickly surpassed American companies in quality and cost.*

And Japan is still under the system of white supremacy

And if you truly believed that Asians have surpassed American companies and they're so great then why aren’t guys like u clamouring for a massive increase in immigration from Asian nations ?

Why not flood the borders ? Since we could all benefit from a little more Asian genius ? Why not have white CEOs step down from their positions and let Japanese managers take their place ?

Whites talk all this stuff about how great asians are

*BUT THEY DON'T TREAT THEM LIKE THEY'RE GREAT.*

JoeB131
*Well, no, not really. They are American weapons and the Chancellor of Germany can't call up that Pershing missile battery and say, "Hey, can you take out Minsk for us!"*

Once again. Youre just repeating what I have already wrote. but we agree - Germany has nukes. I'm not interested who owns them. They're on German soil

JoeB131
*The Japanese are also protected by the American Nuclear Umbrella. It's just that we have those nukes on Boats or in Korea.*

Again. We agree that is white supremacy. How many Nukes does Japan have on American seas ?

_I'll wait_

JoeB131
*When I graduated from UIC back in the 1980's, it had a lot of black representation.*

Just because a company or university has black students or workers doesn't mean it's not dominated by white supremacy. The cotton field of Georgia had a lott black represenation too.

JoeB131
*That was it's primary purpose, to give access to inner city and working class kids who couldn't afford to go to Urbana.*

And that proves my point again. That's just white supremacy. Why couldn't they afford it ? Because of white supremacy Black inner city kids were thrown a few crumbs but there should not be a system of white supremacy to deprive them of anything.

JoeB131
*Today, UIC's enrollment is less than 9% black in a city where the population is 40% black.*

And that's because of white supremacy. In this country, whether it be on a national or local level. How are schools financed ? You should know the answer: property taxes. Since Black neighborhoods were *INTENTIONALLY* deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources, and *CONTINUE* to be deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources the value of most Black neighborhoods are less than the value of White neighborhoods.

For states that provide funding to local municipalities, White neighborhoods (_per pupil_) continue to receive more funding that Black neighborhoods. Since we live in a society where an *EDUCATION* is the key to success, then what do you think the outcome of that will be ? And even with that advantage whites are still always caught up in cheating scandals and admission scandals. Black people are the only ppl who practice meritocracy because there is no avenue for us to cheat the system. If we get. We earn it.

JoeB131
*I occasionally get annoyed by the Affirmative Action hire the rest of the team has to carry, but I get just as annoyed by the nepotism hire the rest of the team has to carry.*

I'm pretty sure you know that a white criminal is more likely to get the job than a black man that is clean.

*I'm pretty sure you know this.*
And of course, around 90% jobs are never advertised, they're filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which disproportionately disadvantages blk people and favors whites,


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Sorry, man, hyperbole gets you nowhere with me.   I freely admit racism is a problem.  But Paul stubbing his toe and blaming white people for it is hardly rational.
> 
> 
> 
> First, you don't know what I've faced in my life (a lot of it not good).
> Secondly, I see Brooks and James the same way I see Gendron and Adam Lanza and James Holmes... a crazy person who was able to get a hold of the means to cause mass destruction because we don't lock crazy people up anymore.
> 
> 
> API and Hispanics don't go around whining about shit that happened 100 years ago.   They just work hard and get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they do.  Company I work for now, a whole bunch of the managers and supervisors are Asian. Some of them so fresh off the boat they still have their accents. Now how can that possibly happen in a racist country.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to move the goal posts, buddy.   The topic was how many people are killed by police, not how many times some slacker who refused to engage thought the guy who did was too mean.
> 
> The problem we have now is none of the cops want to engage, and frankly, with Mayor Beetlejuice and her ilk ready to throw them under the bus, who can blame them?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should obey the law like the rest of us have to.  If went down and hunted down everyone who ever wronged me in my life, it would be a very long list.  Much less shooting people who vaguely remind me of people who've wronged me.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so the police kill 1000 people a year and about 7000 a year are injured for resisting arrest.   Out of 10,000,000 arrests executed by police.  That means out of that many arrests, 0.08% of them the police officer had to use serious force to kill or injure.
> 
> I'm the first one to criticize the cops when they deserve it.  I'm not on speaking terms with my idiot brother because I said his buddy SHOULD go to jail for shooting Laquan McDonald.  (Ironically, we've been on not speaking terms longer than Van Dyke actually spent in prison.)  But the main reason why most cops aren't prosecuted is because the idiots do pull knives or guns on a cop and the cop responds appropriately.
> 
> Now you guys got what you want.  Cops hang back, they don't show up in any particular hurry to a crime in progress, they don't chase the bad guys.  And the murder rates in the inner city have shot through the roof.
> 
> Progress?


Joe, you're the one posting hyperbole. And much of what you say is wrong for people who are black. You have never lived as a black person and you have never lived your life having to consider what blacks think and how we feel or are affected by racism. But you are here pontificating and disagreeing with people about something you have never faced. The police have never been friends of blacks. Police were originally formed for slave patrols. You have not educated yourself on these matters. I have and you really need to listen. But you can't because you are white and regardless of how non-racist you claim to be, your whiteness makes you think you are the ultimate authority. Well, I'm here to say that you're not. So try shutting up and asking questions instead of lecturing me.

Unarmed blacks aren't pulling guns or knives and police have been caught planting things on people. Police have claimed weapons were pulled on them countless times after they killed somebody and no weapon was ever found. We need to stop defending this.

You run your mouth and everybody has an opinion, but it's time you looked at the facts and make your comments according to them. I showed you information from THE DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE, they are in charge of law enforcement. I showed you a global study used by professionals in law enforcement. I showed you a conclusion made by lawyers not only in America; but globally. None of that is hyperbole son, they are hard cold facts that we need to face.

Here is another one.

Jordan Woods did a 10-year study of police stops, and it is considered one of the most in-depth studies on this issue. The findings were published in 2019 and are available on the Michigan Law Review repository website. Here are his words:

_ "To summarize, the findings do not support the dominant danger narrative surrounding routine traffic stops. Based on a conservative estimate, I found that the rate for a felonious killing of an officer during a routine traffic stop for a traffic violation was only 1 in every 6.5 million stops. The rate for an assault that results in serious injury to an officer was only 1 in every 361,111 stops. Finally, the rate for an assault (whether it results in officer injury or not) was only 1 in every 6,959 stops. Less conservative estimates suggest that these rates may be much lower. In addition, the vast majority (over 98%) of the evaluated cases in the study resulted in no or minor injuries to the officers. Further, only a very small percentage of cases (about 3%) involved violence against officers in which a gun or knife was used or found at the scene, and the overwhelming majority of those cases resulted in no or minor injuries to an officer. Less than 1% of the evaluated cases involved guns or knives and resulted in serious injury to or the felonious killing of an officer._


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> JoeB131
> *So your argument is if there is no video, nothing happened, right? *
> 
> Amongst other thing - Yes,
> 
> JoeB131
> *Okay, then you need to stop whining about Mike Brown. *
> 
> Good. I'm the biggest whiner on planet earth and let's be clear on something
> 
> We don't whine. We fight.
> 
> Black Americans are the most prosperous blacks in the world, but people talk about that like it was just given to us as a favor. As opposed to something that was fought for every inch of the way, that is to be full participants in society.
> 
> To be allowed to vote, to own property, to not be forced to give up your seat on the bus. None of this was given to blacks by the kindness of white America, it was fought for and paid in blood, sweat and tears.
> 
> JoeB131
> *No video, must have happened exactly the way Darren Wilson said it did. (No, I don't actually believe that, but we are using your logic.)*
> 
> The difference is black people didn't support the black guy (_Darrell Brooks_) who ran over those white girls in his car in Waukesha, Wisconsin.
> 
> We didn't say "_He was mentally ill_"
> We didn't pour money into his gofundme account.
> We didn't say " _What about white on crime ? White people kill white ppl more than black do_"
> 
> Darrel Brooks was not only condemned by black people across the board but black people agreed that he should be punished to the fullest
> 
> *WE CALL OUT THE BULLSH*T IN OUR COMMUNITY*
> 
> But when white or non black cops kill black people ? The silence is deafening frpm white people. Whites pretty much always support cops who kill blk ppl. Because white supremacists and white society in general gets a kick out of seeing cops mistreat black ppl.
> 
> White ppl judge the strength of the system by how blk ppl are suffering.
> 
> JoeB131
> *As someone who works in manufacturing and lives this stuff every day, I can tell you that you are completely full of shit*.
> 
> OK. Right.
> 
> JoeB131
> *There's a whole lot of reasons why American manufacturers outsourced, cost, quality, environmental regulations, unions*.
> 
> OK. Tell me
> 
> JoeB131
> *It was not a conspiracy against black people.*
> 
> View attachment 646821
> 
> JoeB131
> *Another point. WORLDWIDE the number of people involved in manufacturing has declined. More manufacturing jobs have been lost to automation and process improvement than outsourcing.*
> 
> And what has that got to do with Asia having had a helping hand by whites ?
> 
> JoeB131
> *Not related at all. If you knew anything about manufacturing, you'd realize WHY Asia rose as fast as it did. cheap labor and better manufacturing processes. *
> 
> Which is what I just wrote. It was the white supremacist who helped that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reparations was also given to the HEIRS of the Japanese who we’re interned,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if America was built by Asian slave labour and most of the Africans that were allowed into the country were doctors and engineers and university students, though some poor Africans were allowed in after America’s misadventures in the Angolan War. Would it then be right to to say:
> 
> _“Look how well the Africans do! They come here with nothing, and they’re not even white! What’s wrong with the Chinese? It can’t be racism._
> 
> I would like to see how well these _“Asians”_ would do, if their first, second, third, fourth, fifth and lets say sixth generations were slaves and after that they would be kicked out to handle themselves in the face of deeply ingrained cultural racism.
> 
> How would these geniuses manage with no education, no money, no funds, no clothes?
> 
> Would they outscore whites in schools ? Would they surge to the top of the society from their ghettos were they would be forced to live in by institutional racism ? Actually, how many leading American Asians come from the China Towns of USA ? Most of them ? All of them ? According this argument, they all should. But do they ?
> 
> And let's not forget the Tamils. How many of them are thriving in American society ? How many Tamils are among the top scorers ? They should be there since they Asians too. No ?
> 
> JoeB131
> *You see, after WWII, a fellow named Deming went to Japan and introduced a lot of theories related to lean manufacturing.*
> 
> Again - Which is what I just wrote. It was the white supremacists who helped that.
> 
> Blacks experience negative racism. We are seen as bad minorities because we protest and have tried to improve our lot.
> 
> *Asians try to work harder despite the system - Blacks try to change the system.*
> 
> Whites pat Asians on the head for being good while they scold blacks for being bad and then tell blacks,_”Why can’t you be more like Asians and just kiss our asses !!!!”_
> 
> JoeB131
> *While American manufacturers stayed stuck in the mud about just doing the same old, same old thing, the Japanese embraced these concepts, and quickly surpassed American companies in quality and cost.*
> 
> And Japan is still under the system of white supremacy
> 
> And if you truly believed that Asians have surpassed American companies and they're so great then why aren’t guys like u clamouring for a massive increase in immigration from Asian nations ?
> 
> Why not flood the borders ? Since we could all benefit from a little more Asian genius ? Why not have white CEOs step down from their positions and let Japanese managers take their place ?
> 
> Whites talk all this stuff about how great asians are
> 
> *BUT THEY DON'T TREAT THEM LIKE THEY'RE GREAT.*
> 
> JoeB131
> *Well, no, not really. They are American weapons and the Chancellor of Germany can't call up that Pershing missile battery and say, "Hey, can you take out Minsk for us!"*
> 
> Once again. Youre just repeating what I have already wrote. but we agree - Germany has nukes. I'm not interested who owns them. They're on German soil
> 
> JoeB131
> *The Japanese are also protected by the American Nuclear Umbrella. It's just that we have those nukes on Boats or in Korea.*
> 
> Again. We agree that is white supremacy. How many Nukes does Japan have on American seas ?
> 
> _I'll wait_
> 
> JoeB131
> *When I graduated from UIC back in the 1980's, it had a lot of black representation.*
> 
> Just because a company or university has black students or workers doesn't mean it's not dominated by white supremacy. The cotton field of Georgia had a lott black represenation too.
> 
> JoeB131
> *That was it's primary purpose, to give access to inner city and working class kids who couldn't afford to go to Urbana.*
> 
> And that proves my point again. That's just white supremacy. Why couldn't they afford it ? Because of white supremacy Black inner city kids were thrown a few crumbs but there should not be a system of white supremacy to deprive them of anything.
> 
> JoeB131
> *Today, UIC's enrollment is less than 9% black in a city where the population is 40% black.*
> 
> And that's because of white supremacy. In this country, whether it be on a national or local level. How are schools financed ? You should know the answer: property taxes. Since Black neighborhoods were *INTENTIONALLY* deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources, and *CONTINUE* to be deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources the value of most Black neighborhoods are less than the value of White neighborhoods.
> 
> For states that provide funding to local municipalities, White neighborhoods (_per pupil_) continue to receive more funding that Black neighborhoods. Since we live in a society where an *EDUCATION* is the key to success, then what do you think the outcome of that will be ? And even with that advantage whites are still always caught up in cheating scandals and admission scandals. Black people are the only ppl who practice meritocracy because there is no avenue for us to cheat the system. If we get. We earn it.
> 
> JoeB131
> *I occasionally get annoyed by the Affirmative Action hire the rest of the team has to carry, but I get just as annoyed by the nepotism hire the rest of the team has to carry.*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know that a white criminal is more likely to get the job than a black man that is clean.
> 
> *I'm pretty sure you know this.*
> View attachment 646832And of course, around 90% jobs are never advertised, they're filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which disproportionately disadvantages blk people and favors whites,


So, you are ok when’s black cop kills a black person? And btw, if the cop is wrong he deserves punishment. Whites don’t want cops killing black people. A lot of people believe like I do, that criminal lives really don’t matter, if they are killers, rapists, or violent abusers. This isn’t just black criminals, it’s all of them. I still say to all of them, don’t put yourself in a position to have issues in the first place.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Joe, you're the one posting hyperbole. And much of what you say is wrong for people who are black. You have never lived as a black person and you have never lived your life having to consider what blacks think and how we feel or are affected by racism. But you are here pontificating and disagreeing with people about something you have never faced. The police have never been friends of blacks. Police were originally formed for slave patrols. You have not educated yourself on these matters. I have and you really need to listen. But you can't because you are white and regardless of how non-racist you claim to be, your whiteness makes you think you are the ultimate authority. Well, I'm here to say that you're not. So try shutting up and asking questions instead of lecturing me.
> 
> Unarmed blacks aren't pulling guns or knives and police have been caught planting things on people. Police have claimed weapons were pulled on them countless times after they killed somebody and no weapon was ever found. We need to stop defending this.
> 
> You run your mouth and everybody has an opinion, but it's time you looked at the facts and make your comments according to them. I showed you information from THE DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE, they are in charge of law enforcement. I showed you a global study used by professionals in law enforcement. I showed you a conclusion made by lawyers not only in America; but globally. None of that is hyperbole son, they are hard cold facts that we need to face.
> 
> Here is another one.
> 
> Jordan Woods did a 10-year study of police stops, and it is considered one of the most in-depth studies on this issue. The findings were published in 2019 and are available on the Michigan Law Review repository website. Here are his words:
> 
> _ "To summarize, the findings do not support the dominant danger narrative surrounding routine traffic stops. Based on a conservative estimate, I found that the rate for a felonious killing of an officer during a routine traffic stop for a traffic violation was only 1 in every 6.5 million stops. The rate for an assault that results in serious injury to an officer was only 1 in every 361,111 stops. Finally, the rate for an assault (whether it results in officer injury or not) was only 1 in every 6,959 stops. Less conservative estimates suggest that these rates may be much lower. In addition, the vast majority (over 98%) of the evaluated cases in the study resulted in no or minor injuries to the officers. Further, only a very small percentage of cases (about 3%) involved violence against officers in which a gun or knife was used or found at the scene, and the overwhelming majority of those cases resulted in no or minor injuries to an officer. Less than 1% of the evaluated cases involved guns or knives and resulted in serious injury to or the felonious killing of an officer._


You associate with ever negative thing in a black persons life being the result of racism. Total bullshit. Stop blaming everything on race or racism when you don’t get your own way.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Me and Paul are nice compared to what you would get if you took your racist ass to a majority black forum. You post chapters of racist screeds and believe what you say is not racist. You have a mental problem.





Says the jackass posting reams of racist bullshit.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 646298
> 
> EIGHTEEN YEARS OLD somebody born in the fucking 2000's did this, Dylan Roof was 21 when he shot and killed blk ppl in a church..
> 
> *So let's just dead this narrative that if all the old ass racist die then all will be well.*
> 
> As if them old racist goats not passing that shit to their demon spawns
> 
> Also this community will be further impacted because they will probably permanently close this store. Blk people will have to travel further to get food for their families in this shitty economy, and from what I am seeing, the store provided affordable food options. They should have shot that fucker in the face just to send a message.


Yes, he deserves the death penalty. But how ironic, since the Ferguson violence destroyed businesses that the neighborhood needed.


----------



## MizMolly

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, please.  ANYONE who would have gotten nominated would have undergone that kind of scrutiny.   Kavanaugh practically got accused of rape.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem with that kind of thinking.
> 
> Asians and Hispanics are able to work hard enough and overcome racism.   They don't demand what they've gotten, they've worked for it.  Sure, they encounter racism, but they take it in stride.  They don't whine about stuff that happened 100 years ago.  If a member of their group dies of aggravated dumbassary, they don't start riots and paint murals celebrating him.
> 
> View attachment 646176
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem.... I would argue that AA actually holds black people back.  When a white person sucks at his job, he gets fired.  When a black person sucks at her job, people assume she only got it through affirmative action and management is terrified to fire her less they get hit with a lawsuit.  And people will ignore the five hard working people to remember that one slacker who gamed the system.
> 
> So I temped for a company a few years ago, and they hired this black lady instead of me for a full time position.   And she was kind of useless.  Couldn't figure out our computer system.  They had to take accounts away from her because she couldn't handle them.  She spent half her workday surfing Amazon.  And at the end of the day, they got rid of the contractors and kept her.  I get it, path of least resistance, that's how businesses work today more than "systematic racism".
> 
> Funny part.  She called me at home after about a week to ask me how to create a report that had been assigned to her.  while I didn't tell her where to stick it, I did politely decline.
> 
> 
> Funnier part still.  Within about a month, I got a better paying job at another company, because an Asian woman I helped earlier in her career recommended me to the Department Manager.   A few years later, Ms. AA saw I worked there on LinkedIn and asked what it was like to work there, because she had just interviewed.  I let her know it was a good company, but the work was very challenging and very demanding.   Never heard from her again!


I’m curious as to who conducts these polls on racism and what their definition is of a racist belief. Sure, there are racists everywhere, not just white either. But 30%?


----------



## AMart

I am supreme!!!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

BS Filter said:


> Because it's a false narrative. A Black person who is conservative and doesn't act like a victim is a problem for you, huh.


I have no idea what you're talking about.  It is a fact that Asians and Hispanics are NOT black therefore the laws that specifically targeted black people had no impact on them or anyone else not of "African descent".


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

JoeB131 said:


> API and Hispanics don't go around whining about shit that happened 100 years ago. They just work hard and get the job done


Bullshit and you know it, why are you doubling down on this lie?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> You associate with ever negative thing in a black persons life being the result of racism. Total bullshit. Stop blaming everything on race or racism when you don’t get your own way.


Racism has nothing with anyone "not getting their way".

It's interesting however to watch you all day in and day out doing double duty to deny the existence of racism in modern day America, even after the horrific mass shooting that occurred not even a week ago.  Which is just the latest in an almost daily diet of hostilities, harassment and violence.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> Yes, he deserves the death penalty. But how ironic, since the Ferguson violence destroyed businesses that the neighborhood needed.


Unfortunately New York doesn't have a death penalty and we have not yet put dylann roof to death.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Not really. I don't think twice about black people who hold down jobs and work hard. I occasionally get annoyed by the Affirmative Action hire the rest of the team has to carry, but I get just as annoyed by the nepotism hire the rest of the team has to carry.


First off, you don't know any affirmative action hires. It is illegal for an employer to disclose such information to any employee. Seek help for that racism. I was wrong about your character.

And Joe, we aren't talking about 100 years ago. You read the racism posted here and you are so fucking obtuse as to make that statement?  Do you think Lisa goes to her job and drops the racism?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Says the jackass posting reams of racist bullshit.


The truth is not racist and I can't help it if you have white fragility.


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Racism has nothing with anyone "not getting their way".
> 
> It's interesting however to watch you all day in and day out doing double duty to deny the existence of racism in modern day America, even after the horrific mass shooting that occurred not even a week ago.  Which is just the latest in an almost daily diet of hostilities, harassment and violence.


They deny racism while practicing it at the same time.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> They deny racism while practicing it at the same time.





You whine about it while practicing it at the same time.


----------



## BS Filter

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.  It is a fact that Asians and Hispanics are NOT black therefore the laws that specifically targeted black people had no impact on them or anyone else not of "African descent".


Show us laws that are specifically targeting Black people


----------



## BS Filter

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Racism has nothing with anyone "not getting their way".
> 
> It's interesting however to watch you all day in and day out doing double duty to deny the existence of racism in modern day America, even after the horrific mass shooting that occurred not even a week ago.  Which is just the latest in an almost daily diet of hostilities, harassment and violence.


Why do you ignore the daily number of Black people shooting Black people in big cities like Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, Minneapolis, Oakland, St. Louis, Washington DC., etc.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

BS Filter said:


> Why do you ignore the daily number of Black people shooting Black people in big cities like Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, Minneapolis, Oakland, St. Louis, Washington DC., etc.


I'm not ignoring anything, I don't do criminal defense work.

Why are you ignoring the daily number of White people committing domestic violence, including murder, all over the United States?



> *Highlights*​*Trends in family violence*​​The rate of family violence fell between 1993 and 2002 from an estimated 5.4 victims to 2.1 victims per 1,000 U.S. residents age 12 or older. Throughout the period family violence accounted for about 1 in 10 violent victimizations.  Reported and unreported family violence.​​Family violence accounted for 11% of all reported and unreported violence between 1998 and 2002. Of these roughly 3.5 million violent crimes committed against family members,  49% were crimes against spouses, 11% were sons or daughters victimized by a parent, and 41% were crimes against other family members.​​The most frequent type of family violence offense was simple assault.  Murder was less than half of 1% of all family violence between 1998 and 2002.  About three-fourths of all family violence occurred in or near the victim's residence.​​Forty percent of family violence victims were injured during the incident. Of the 3.5 million victims of family violence between 1998 and 2002, less than 1% died as a result of the incident.  The majority (73%) of family violence victims were female. Females were 84% of spouse abuse victims and 86% of victims of abuse at the hands of a boyfriend or girlfriend.​​While about three-fourths of the victims of family violence were female, about three-fourths of the persons who committed family violence were male.  Most family violence victims were white (74%), and the majority were between ages 25 and 54 (65.7%).  *Most family violence offenders were white (79%),* and most were age 30 or older (62%).​​*Fatal family violence*​About 22% of murders in 2002 were family murders. Nearly 9% were murders of a spouse, 6% were murders of sons or daughters by a parent, and 7% were murders by other family members.​​Females were 58% of family murder victims. Of all the murders of females in 2002, family members were responsible for 43%.​​Children under age 13 were 23% of murder victims killed by a family member, and just over 3% of nonfamily murder victims.​​The average age among sons or daughters killed by a parent was 7 years, and 4 out of 5 victims killed by a parent were under age 13.​​Eight in ten murderers who killed a family member were male. Males were 83% of spouse murderers and 75% of murderers who killed a boyfriend or girlfriend.​​In 2002 family murders were less likely than nonfamily murders to involve a firearm (50% versus 68%). Parents were the least likely family murderers to use a firearm (28%), compared to spouses (63%) or other family members (51%).​​Among incidents of parents killing their children, 19% involved one parent killing multiple victims.​​by U.S. Department of Justice, Office of Justice Programs​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

BS Filter said:


> Show us laws that are specifically targeting Black people


Look them up yourself, I've posted them plenty of times before, as a matter of fact you can find them by doing a search  on my screenname.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Good. I'm the biggest whiner on planet earth and let's be clear on something
> 
> We don't whine. We fight.



Nope, you whine...  



Paul Essien said:


> Black Americans are the most prosperous blacks in the world, but people talk about that like it was just given to us as a favor. As opposed to something that was fought for every inch of the way, that is to be full participants in society.



Um, they are prosperous here because they are catching a ride with white folks who work hard.  



Paul Essien said:


> To be allowed to vote, to own property, to not be forced to give up your seat on the bus. None of this was given to blacks by the kindness of white America, it was fought for and paid in blood, sweat and tears.



Actually, it happened because white people said, "You know, that isn't right."  Yes, it is the kindness of our hearts.   You complain about Jim Crow, but frankly, Jim Crow was pretty tame compared to what the Nazis did to the Jews or the Turks did the Armenians or what the Chinese are doing to the Uighurs. 



Paul Essien said:


> The difference is black people didn't support the black guy (_Darrell Brooks_) who ran over those white girls in his car in Waukesha, Wisconsin.
> 
> We didn't say "_He was mentally ill_"
> We didn't pour money into his gofundme account.
> We didn't say " _What about white on crime ? White people kill white ppl more than black do_"
> 
> Darrel Brooks was not only condemned by black people across the board but black people agreed that he should be punished to the fullest



No, but you seem to think that what that idiot in Buffalo did was far worse.   The only reason we talk about Brooks at all is because white people have to keep bringing him up. 

Incidentally, I do think Brooks is mentally ill. He should have gotten treatment.  



Paul Essien said:


> *WE CALL OUT THE BULLSH*T IN OUR COMMUNITY*
> 
> But when white or non black cops kill black people ? The silence is deafening frpm white people. Whites pretty much always support cops who kill blk ppl. Because white supremacists and white society in general gets a kick out of seeing cops mistreat black ppl.



Or we just see that most of the idiots who get shot by cops were doing something they shouldn't have been doing.   You pull a knife or a gun on a cop, expect to get shot.  No matter what color you are.   And, yes, while I will be the first one to say what happened to Laquan McDonald or George Floyd was wrong, they weren't angels.  McDonald had managed to accumulate a healthy record of misconduct in his 17 years.  (Again, it would be nice if he got the mental health treatment he needed.)  Floyd was a career criminal feeding his drug habit.   We send cops out to deal with this kind of nonsense, and most of the time, they get it right... but you want to crucify them for the times they don't. 



Paul Essien said:


> And Japan is still under the system of white supremacy


Um, okay...  I heard there's a Klansman hiding under your bed and he's going to get you tonight. 



Paul Essien said:


> And if you truly believed that Asians have surpassed American companies and they're so great then why aren’t guys like u clamouring for a massive increase in immigration from Asian nations ?



I'd be all for it... especially if they send cute women!!! 



Paul Essien said:


> Once again. Youre just repeating what I have already wrote. but we agree - Germany has nukes. I'm not interested who owns them. They're on German soil



Um, no, if they don't control the nukes, and the nukes just make their country a target, then it's not really to Germany's benefit.  




Paul Essien said:


> And that proves my point again. That's just white supremacy. Why couldn't they afford it ? Because of white supremacy Black inner city kids were thrown a few crumbs but there should not be a system of white supremacy to deprive them of anything.



Most white people couldn't afford it at the time, either.  I went to UIC because during the time I was in college, both of my parents (who weren't rich by any stretch), died of cancer and bankrupted the family.   So I joined the National Guard to pay for tuition, worked two minimum wage jobs to take care of all my other expenses. 



Paul Essien said:


> And that's because of white supremacy. In this country, whether it be on a national or local level. How are schools financed ? You should know the answer: property taxes. Since Black neighborhoods were *INTENTIONALLY* deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources, and *CONTINUE* to be deprived of capital, businesses, and municipal resources the value of most Black neighborhoods are less than the value of White neighborhoods.
> 
> For states that provide funding to local municipalities, White neighborhoods (_per pupil_) continue to receive more funding that Black neighborhoods. Since we live in a society where an *EDUCATION* is the key to success, then what do you think the outcome of that will be ? And even with that advantage whites are still always caught up in cheating scandals and admission scandals. Black people are the only ppl who practice meritocracy because there is no avenue for us to cheat the system. If we get. We earn it.



Except for the affirmative action where you get in with lower test scores and grades... except for that.  Come on, man, DEI has been a big deal on College Campuses when I went to college, and I'm fucking old.  



Paul Essien said:


> they're filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which disproportionately disadvantages blk people and favors whites,



Um, yeah..  So what's your point.   

Word of mouth works because you have people who can vouch for you.   Otherwise, you are just seeing who was able to hire the best resume writer.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> First off, you don't know any affirmative action hires. It is illegal for an employer to disclose such information to any employee. Seek help for that racism. I was wrong about your character.



Oh, okay, so when I see a person who was less qualified than I am get a full time position (even after I had temped there for nearly a year), and she is so bad at her job she constantly had to ask me how to do basic function of her job, and they constantly had to reallocate work away from her because she wasn't getting it done... DON'T YOU DARE CONCLUDE she was an affirmative action hire.  And when she spends half her day surfing on Amazon, and the managers don't touch her, nope, making any assumptions would just be racist....  

I mean, I made a joke that she must have had a picture of a manager with a farm animal, and everyone else on the team (most of whom hated her more than I did) laughed.  

Now, I don't want to come off like I'm bitter about this experience, because I'm not.  I should be.  Especially after the contractors got cut and Ms. AA kept her job (and actually had the nerve to call me at home to ask how to do something!)  But then I got a better paying job because a woman of color vouched for me at the company she worked at. I also realize that being white has helped me in my career, and I know damned well that being a veteran has given me a leg up in hiring. (Even though my military career was mostly shuffling paperwork).  



IM2 said:


> And Joe, we aren't talking about 100 years ago. You read the racism posted here and you are so fucking obtuse as to make that statement? Do you think Lisa goes to her job and drops the racism?



Lisa can't go to the mall without dropping her racism, and I've called her out on it.   I also call out you and Paul on your incessant whining.  that's my thing, man. I call people out.  I am a dispenser of harsh truths.   Life isn't always going to be fair, and you just have to deal with it.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Jordan Woods did a 10-year study of police stops, and it is considered one of the most in-depth studies on this issue. The findings were published in 2019 and are available on the Michigan Law Review repository website. Here are his words:
> 
> _ "To summarize, the findings do not support the dominant danger narrative surrounding routine traffic stops. Based on a conservative estimate, I found that the rate for a felonious killing of an officer during a routine traffic stop for a traffic violation was only 1 in every 6.5 million stops. The rate for an assault that results in serious injury to an officer was only 1 in every 361,111 stops. Finally, the rate for an assault (whether it results in officer injury or not) was only 1 in every 6,959 stops. Less conservative estimates suggest that these rates may be much lower. In addition, the vast majority (over 98%) of the evaluated cases in the study resulted in no or minor injuries to the officers. Further, only a very small percentage of cases (about 3%) involved violence against officers in which a gun or knife was used or found at the scene, and the overwhelming majority of those cases resulted in no or minor injuries to an officer. Less than 1% of the evaluated cases involved guns or knives and resulted in serious injury to or the felonious killing of an officer._



Wow... so your argument is the cops shouldn't whine because they only have small chance of being killed doing their jobs?  

Really?  

You are fine with the fact that very few cops are killed in interactions, but not so fine when it's an equally low number of civilians.


----------



## Paul Essien

Just one point because your babbling and repeating what you have already said n I dont wanna go over old ground. Just gonna focus on this point

JoeB131 
*Except for the affirmative action where you get in with lower test scores and grades... except for that. Come on, man, DEI has been a big deal on College Campuses when I went to college, and I'm fucking old.*

Name the universities that are letting all these dumb blk ppl in with lower scores ?


----------



## BS Filter

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I'm not ignoring anything, I don't do criminal defense work.
> 
> Why are you ignoring the daily number of White people committing domestic violence, including murder, all over the United States?


I'm not ignoring anything.  I don't do criminal defense work.  Also, I'm not a race hustler, like you.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Just one point because your babbling and repeating what you have already said n I dont wanna go over old ground. Just gonna focus on this point
> 
> JoeB131
> *Except for the affirmative action where you get in with lower test scores and grades... except for that. Come on, man, DEI has been a big deal on College Campuses when I went to college, and I'm fucking old.*
> 
> Name the universities that are letting all these dumb blk ppl in with lower scores ?


Harvard.


----------



## Paul Essien

This white supremacist was CLEARLY not acting alone. Click on pic - 15 people joined Buffalo shooting suspect Payton Gendron's private chat shortly before massacre.



White people dominate the best neighborhoods, best jobs, best schools, they make up the majority of the top 1%, they are treated the best in this country .... what the fuck are they mad about?

_Is it bcoz they think they know they are inferior ?_

If he has all of that gear, and supplies, did he work for it. At 18, it’s hard to believe a kid would grab all of that without saving for a while. They can have 200+ mass shootings done by white males with white identitarian talking points and this country will still refer to them as _"lone wolves"_


----------



## Paul Essien

BS Filter said:


> Harvard.



Have you got a link from Harvard were they state that they're allowing blk ppl with lower score in over whites who have higher scores ?


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Have you got a link from Harvard were they state that they're allowing blk ppl with lower score in over whites who have higher scores ?


No one is going to  admit it, and you know it.  Do you honestly believe Obama was the President of the Law School because of his grades?


----------



## BS Filter

Mass shooting: 9 shot, 2 fatally, at State and Chicago on Near North Side, CPD says
					

Nine people were shot, two fatally, in a mass shooting outside a McDonald's on the Near North Side Thursday night, Chicago police said.




					abc7chicago.com
				




Must be another White Supremacist.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Where da white wimmons at?


----------



## BS Filter

Another White Supremacist. 








						Chicago woman charged in Rogers Park shooting
					

A 25-year-old was charged in the shooting of a woman last April in the Rogers Park neighborhood.




					www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> *This white supremacist was CLEARLY not acting alone*. Click o pic - 15 people joined Buffalo shooting suspect Payton Gendron's private chat shortly before massacre.
> 
> View attachment 647247
> 
> White people dominate the best neighborhoods, best jobs, best schools, they make up the majority of the top 1%, they are treated the best in this country .... what the fuck are they mad about?
> 
> _Is it bcoz they think they know they are inferior ?_
> 
> If he has all of that gear, and supplies, did he work for it. At 18, it’s hard to believe a kid would grab all of that without saving for a while. They can have 200+ mass shootings done by white males with white identitarian talking points and this country will still refer to them as _"lone wolves"_



Really?  Who else was arrested?  What other shooters were seen on the videos?  Why don't you grow a pair and act like an adult?


----------



## Paul Essien

Admiral Rockwell Tory 
*Really? Who else was arrested? What other shooters were seen on the videos? Why don't you grow a pair and act like an adult?*

He was allowed to do this. White supremacist are protected by the white media, by the law enforcement, by the police and prosecutors and courts

This was exacctly the system working as it was meant to. 

And this faggot didn't go to the bronx where all these "_mean young blk men"_ were at" 

Nope. He went to a grocery store filled with unarmed elderly black and this is a guy from the master race  Right ? And even that wasn't enough advantage. Even then he had to ambush them, and kit himself out in full body armour

The white supremacists are cowards.

Next comes the infantilization of the white supremacist. Queue the yt tears and victim stance.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory
> *Really? Who else was arrested? What other shooters were seen on the videos? Why don't you grow a pair and act like an adult?
> 
> He was allowed to do this. White supremacist are protected by the white media, by the law enforcement, by the police and prosecutors and courts*
> 
> This was exacctly the system working as it was meant to.
> 
> And this faggot didn't go to the bronx where all these "_mean young blk men"_ were at"
> 
> Nope. He went to a grocery store filled with unarmed elderly black and this is a guy from the master race  Right ? And even that wasn't enough advantage. Even then he had to ambush them, and kit himself out in full body armour
> 
> The white supremacists are cowards.
> 
> Next comes the infantilization of the white supremacist. Queue the yt tears and victim stance.



You are making a ridiculous claim.  How was he allowed to do this?

The simple explanation is the bastard is a coward and crazier than a loon!


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Wow... so your argument is the cops shouldn't whine because they only have small chance of being killed doing their jobs?
> 
> Really?
> 
> You are fine with the fact that very few cops are killed in interactions, but not so fine when it's an equally low number of civilians.


No. That's your argument. My argument is that police get away with beating and killing too many people. Police should not be killing unarmed people because they run from them. 50,000 people per year should not be going to the emergency room because police beat them up. And when you look at the numbers presented by Woods, you see that black men are far more likely to be killed by a cop than cops will be killed during an interaction.

And don't argue that malarkey about blacks and disproportion. In 2019 over 7 million whites were arrested, that's 7 milliion direct interactions with police as compared to some 2.5 million arrests on blacks. Clearly there were more interactions between law enforcement and whites, but percentage wise more blacks were killed. Whites had more arrests for violent crime, I believe they were arrested 2 times more, meaning a violent white criminal interaction was more likely, but we get excuses from whites about this as if you're entitled to be violent because there are more of you.

That's bullshit, and the reality of these numbers reflect the racial bias inherent in the system of law enforcement.


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are making a ridiculous claim.  How was he allowed to do this?
> 
> The simple explanation is the bastard is a coward and crazier than a loon!


Pauls claim is not so ridiculous coming from the lived experiences of blacks in America. However, I do agree with your second line.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Another White Supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago woman charged in Rogers Park shooting
> 
> 
> A 25-year-old was charged in the shooting of a woman last April in the Rogers Park neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox32chicago.com


And here we go with a post from the I am not responsible section. A false equivalence. Did this woman travel hours to go find people to kill? Nah. But racists will try anything.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> No one is going to  admit it, and you know it.  Do you honestly believe Obama was the President of the Law School because of his grades?


Yes. He graduated with honors.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Have you got a link from Harvard were they state that they're allowing blk ppl with lower score in over whites who have higher scores ?


No, he's running his racist mouth.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory
> *Really? Who else was arrested? What other shooters were seen on the videos? Why don't you grow a pair and act like an adult?*
> 
> He was allowed to do this. White supremacist are protected by the white media, by the law enforcement, by the police and prosecutors and courts
> 
> This was exacctly the system working as it was meant to.
> 
> And this faggot didn't go to the bronx where all these "_mean young blk men"_ were at"
> 
> Nope. He went to a grocery store filled with unarmed elderly black and this is a guy from the master race  Right ? And even that wasn't enough advantage. Even then he had to ambush them, and kit himself out in full body armour
> 
> The white supremacists are cowards.
> 
> Next comes the infantilization of the white supremacist. Queue the yt tears and victim stance.


You're as deranged as the shooter.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Name the universities that are letting all these dumb blk ppl in with lower scores ?



All of them.   









						Minority students are less likely to finish college than their white peers. Can that change?
					

Remedial education, financial challenges and even just a jarring campus culture can stymie students.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




The problem is pervasive: Nationally, white students at public colleges are 2½ times more likely to graduate than Black students and 60 percent more likely to graduate than Latino students.





Paul Essien said:


> This white supremacist was CLEARLY not acting alone. Click on pic - 15 people joined Buffalo shooting suspect Payton Gendron's private chat shortly before massacre.



Um, yeah, so what?   A cute kitten video gets thousands of views.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> White people dominate the best neighborhoods, best jobs, best schools, they make up the majority of the top 1%, they are treated the best in this country .... what the fuck are they mad about?
> 
> _Is it bcoz they think they know they are inferior ?_
> 
> If he has all of that gear, and supplies, did he work for it. At 18, it’s hard to believe a kid would grab all of that without saving for a while. They can have 200+ mass shootings done by white males with white identitarian talking points and this country will still refer to them as _"lone wolves"_



Wouldn't judge all white people by this guy any more than I would judge all black people by Darrell Brooks.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minority students are less likely to finish college than their white peers. Can that change?
> 
> 
> Remedial education, financial challenges and even just a jarring campus culture can stymie students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is pervasive: Nationally, white students at public colleges are 2½ times more likely to graduate than Black students and 60 percent more likely to graduate than Latino students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, so what?   A cute kitten video gets thousands of views.


Women are minorities. LGTB are minorities.

I’m talking about blk ppl bcoz apparently the universities are just rolling out the red carpet for us.

Show me the universities that state that they are allowing blk ppl in with lower scores over white ppl with higher scores

*I’ll wait*


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Harvard.


Son, you put your foot in your mouth here.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> No. That's your argument. My argument is that police get away with beating and killing too many people. Police should not be killing unarmed people because they run from them. 50,000 people per year should not be going to the emergency room because police beat them up. And when you look at the numbers presented by Woods, you see that black men are far more likely to be killed by a cop than cops will be killed during an interaction.



Except your earlier argument was that it was 50K people over a seven year period. 



IM2 said:


> *“From 2006 to 2012, there were approximately 51,000 emergency department visits per year for patients injured by law enforcement in the United States.”* “On average police kill 1,000 people annually, but less than 2 percent of the police doing the shooting are prosecuted for murder.”



That's from over a decade ago.   

Okay, so 10 million arrests. 50K thought they could fight a cop and win.  That's 0.5% of some dumbass thinking he could fight a cop and win.   





IM2 said:


> And don't argue that malarkey about blacks and disproportion. In 2019 over 7 million whites were arrested, that's 7 milliion direct interactions with police as compared to some 2.5 million arrests on blacks. Clearly there were more interactions between law enforcement and whites, but percentage wise more blacks were killed. Whites had more arrests for violent crime, I believe they were arrested 2 times more, meaning a violent white criminal interaction was more likely, but we get excuses from whites about this as if you're entitled to be violent because there are more of you.



Hey, I'll be the first one to admit that DWB is a thing.  And that the police will more likely use a traffic stop as a pretext to search you or your car.  

Sounds like a good reason to not have anything on your car or person they can arrest you for.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Women are minorities. LGTB are minorities.
> 
> I’m talking about blk ppl bcoz apparently the universities are just rolling out the red carpet for us.
> 
> Show me the universities that state that they are allowing blk ppl in with lower scores over white ppl with higher scores
> 
> *I’ll wait*



If you read the article, you'd know that black students are 2.5x more likely to not finish than white students.  

Maybe someone should have questioned that before they enrolled them. 

Now, I talked about how I joined the Guard to pay for college... you know, because clearly I didn't get the memo about white privilege.    Saw a lot of other guys in the units I was assigned to, who signed up for the college bennies, flunked out in a year, and then stopped showing up for drill weekends.   

And this was back in the 80's, when only 20% of students got into college.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Wouldn't judge all white people by this guy any more than I would judge all black people by Darrell Brooks.


There is no equivalence here because their socialization was different. When whites such as yourself try making these comparisons you should consider such things.

Brooks grew up facing the racism those like you put on blacks. The Buffalo shooter was radicalized by a bunch of lies that are fairly similar to some of the opinions you have expressed. This does not justify Brooks actions but it should allow you to understand what years of facing white racism can do.


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Women are minorities. LGTB are minorities.
> 
> I’m talking about blk ppl bcoz apparently the universities are just rolling out the red carpet for us.
> 
> Show me the universities that state that they are allowing blk ppl in with lower scores over white ppl with higher scores
> 
> *I’ll wait*


Harvard


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> Wouldn't judge all white people by this guy any more than I would judge all black people by Darrell Brooks.


Once again. You are just repeating what you have already wrote to me and I told u b4 if you carry on doing that I just won’t reply anymore. That’s what trolls do.

Are you a Troll ?

Being violent to white ppl and believing white ppl are an inferior race are two totally different things.

Did Darrell Brooks say he was a black supremacist?

Did Darrell Brooks say that white ppl are inferior?

Did Darrel Brooks say that white ppls place is in Europe and white ppl are invaders and that America is blk ppls home since blk ppl built it ?


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> If you read the article, you'd know that black students are 2.5x more likely to not finish than white students.
> 
> Maybe someone should have questioned that before they enrolled them.
> 
> Now, I talked about how I joined the Guard to pay for college... you know, because clearly I didn't get the memo about white privilege.    Saw a lot of other guys in the units I was assigned to, who signed up for the college bennies, flunked out in a year, and then stopped showing up for drill weekends.
> 
> And this was back in the 80's, when only 20% of students got into college.


Just show me a link.

We are gonna SLOW WALK this. 
We’re gonna go real slow.

So I’ll ask you for 3rd time

You say blk ppl with lower scores get in university over whites with higher scores

Show the university that states that’s their official policy ?

Once again. We are gonna go REAL SLOW with this.


----------



## Lisa558

BS Filter said:


> Harvard


I’ve told that black racist Harvard a zillion times, but he ignores it. And just about every liberal university (which would be 90% of them) prioritizes blacks over whites. 

But Harvard is the best example. Their extreme favoritism toward blacks - admitting them with scores and grades far, FAR below Asians they reject - was explained away by saying that “Asians have unlikeable personalities.”

This pro-black racist policy has landed them in hot water, and the SCOTUS is hearing the case this October. I expect affirmative action, which has been perverted to favor less qualified blacks over better qualified Asians and whites, will be history. As well it should.


----------



## BS Filter

Lisa558 said:


> I’ve told that black racist Harvard a zillion times, but he ignores it. And just about every liberal university (which would be 90% of them) prioritizes blacks over whites.
> 
> But Harvard is the best example. Their extreme favoritism toward blacks - admitting them with scores and grades far, FAR below Asians they reject - was explained away by saying that “Asians have unlikeable personalities.”
> 
> This pro-black racist policy has landed them in hot water, and the SCOTUS is hearing the case this October. I expect affirmative action, which has been perverted to favor less qualified blacks over better qualified Asians and whites, will be history. As well it should.


Of course he ignores it.  He's a dishonest person with a racist agenda.  He attended the Al Sharpton School of Race Hustling.


----------



## AMart

How we looking? Everyone wants to move to white countries Paul, not Black countries. I guess we are SUPREME.


----------



## Paul Essien

This was today.

This was not reported. The mainstream media is *REAL QUIET *about this.

_Tw*tter keeps taking it down:_

 That's the next step in the White Supremacy media takeover. The white supremacists mainstream media blackout of these events means Black people will run to Twitter to gain control over the narrative

Now that White Supremacist Elon Musk has control over Twitter, expect these tweets to be shadow-banned

But somehow, the police arrived just in the nick of time to prevent him getting his whole azz beat






*HARLEM IS NOT BUFFALO WHITE BOY*

He tried it and took a phalanx of cops to keep him alive. Harlem don't play that sh*t.

*Had it been the Bronx or Brownsville he'd have been dead.*

At least he was fucking with the right ones in Harlem. He REALLY needs to be praising his race soldier ancestors for keeping his ass safe from beyond, because he really should be in the fucking morgue right now.

This is why I don't smile at these albino roaches in black neighborhoods, even if they smile at me first. Got these cave monkeys feeling too comfortable in our neighborhoods trying shit, but shout out to Harlem for handling the business.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Racism has nothing with anyone "not getting their way".
> 
> It's interesting however to watch you all day in and day out doing double duty to deny the existence of racism in modern day America, even after the horrific mass shooting that occurred not even a week ago.  Which is just the latest in an almost daily diet of hostilities, harassment and violence.


More lies. Where did I deny that racism exists?  You don’t read all of my posts, I have stated that this shooter deserves the death penalty. What I said was not every negative thing that happens to black people is race related, or did you not really read my post?


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> This was today.
> 
> This was not reported. The mainstream media is *REAL QUIET *about this.
> 
> _Tw*tter keeps taking it down:_
> 
> That's the next step in the White Supremacy media takeover. The white supremacists mainstream media blackout of these events means Black people will run to Twitter to gain control over the narrative
> 
> Now that White Supremacist Elon Musk has control over Twitter, expect these tweets to be shadow-banned
> 
> But somehow, the police arrived just in the nick of time to prevent him getting his whole azz beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HARLEM IS NOT BUFFALO WHITE BOY*
> 
> He tried it and took a phalanx of cops to keep him alive. Harlem don't play that sh*t.
> 
> *Had it been the Bronx or Brownsville he'd have been dead.*
> 
> At least he was fucking with the right ones in Harlem. He REALLY needs to be praising his race soldier ancestors for keeping his ass safe from beyond, because he really should be in the fucking morgue right now.
> 
> This is why I don't smile at these albino roaches in black neighborhoods, even if they smile at me first. Got these cave monkeys feeling too comfortable in our neighborhoods trying shit, but shout out to Harlem for handling the business.


I think wiggers are  low-life too.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Except your earlier argument was that it was 50K people over a seven year period.
> 
> 
> 
> That's from over a decade ago.
> 
> Okay, so 10 million arrests. 50K thought they could fight a cop and win.  That's 0.5% of some dumbass thinking he could fight a cop and win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'll be the first one to admit that DWB is a thing.  And that the police will more likely use a traffic stop as a pretext to search you or your car.
> 
> Sounds like a good reason to not have anything on your car or person they can arrest you for.


Joe, a decade ago whites were using the same excuses. 50,000 people aren't fighting cops and thinking they can win. The simple reality is that there are way too many bad cops and people like you are willing to make excuses for them. There should be no DWB and whites carry shit but don't get searched. Now you have made enough excuses. It's time you started to listen. Let's start with your racist comments about dumb blacks and affirmative action.

There is a case coming up that you need to learn the facts about. Let us look at the particulars in Students for Fair Admissions v. President & Fellows of Harvard College. It is a case first filed in 2014.

In this case, the contention is that Asians are discriminated against based on the number of Asians turned down for Harvard admission. More than 30,000 students each year apply to Harvard. In 2019, there were 36,000 applicants for 1,600 slots. That meant 34,400 students of all races were not admitted. The claim is Asians get excluded to add black and Hispanic students. Ironically the claim is not made about Asians being passed over for white legacy students. Students for Fair Admissions claimed that Harvard violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act. Title VI “prohibits discrimination based on race, color, and national origin in federal financial assistance programs and activities.” 

It is time to look at this claim.  The claim is that Asians are discriminated against in admissions. Harvard admission numbers do not support his claim. Asians are 6 percent of the American population, but they were 25.9 percent of the students entering Harvard in 2021. That is a full ten percentage points more than African Americans (15.9%) and more than double the percentage of both Hispanics(12.5%) and Native Americans(11%). In fact, there were more Asians admitted into Harvard than Hispanics and Native Americans combined. Additionally, a study published by the National Bureau of Economic Research and reported on the NBC.com website on September 20, 2019, revealed this:

_ “Using publicly released reports, we examine the preferences Harvard gives for recruited athletes, legacies, those on the dean’s interest list, and children of faculty and staff (ALDCs). Among white admits, over 43% are ALDC. Among admits who are African American, Asian American, and Hispanic, the share is less than 16% each. *Our model of admissions shows that roughly three quarters of white ALDC admits would have been rejected if they had been treated as white non-ALDCs*. Removing preferences for athletes and legacies would significantly alter the racial distribution of admitted students, with the share of white admits falling and all other groups rising or remaining unchanged.”_

 Here, we see that whites are provided entry by a plethora of other preferences they would not qualify for if not for connections they have due to their race. The study shows that Asians are not adversely impacted because Harvard must admit blacks and Hispanics that are presumably unqualified. Instead, we see white ALDC students who would not qualify under any other circumstance who get accepted at more than double the percentage of Asians, Blacks, Hispanics, and Native Americans who meet the same criteria.

Whites have been race hustled into a false grievance whereby they believe that blacks are getting things they are not. There are whites such as yourself who have ignored the history of handouts and giveaways specifically for whites, many of which have been unavailable for people of color. It's time to seek assistance for this amnesia. 

Daniella Silva, Study on Harvard finds 43 percent of white students are legacy, athletes, related to donors or staff, Study finds 43 percent of Harvard's white students are legacy, athletes, related to donors or staff

Peter Arcidiacono, Josh Kinsler, Tyler Ransom, National Bureau Of Economic Research, _Legacy And Athlete Preferences At Harvard_, Working Paper 26316, Legacy and Athlete Preferences at Harvard


----------



## IM2

AMart said:


> How we looking? Everyone wants to move to white countries Paul, not Black countries. I guess we are SUPREME.


There are a whole lot of white people living in Africa junior.


----------



## Paul Essien

Wells Fargo held fake job interviews with black applicants to boost its diversity stats but the jobs had already been promised to white people (_Click on Pic_)​


Yt folks will do everything BUT not be racist (lol)

When I think of Wells Fargo, I think double-dealing, shady, racket, hoax - it’s entire business structure is a long ass con-game. They will literally sacrifce their health in order to maintain white supremacy

You could not pay me to bank with them. The corruption has no bottom.

Where are all these GOOD white people that JoeB131 and Lisa558 tell blk ppl are out there ? I mean, to them all these companies are just rollin out the red carpet for blk people - No ?


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Wells Fargo held fake job interviews with black applicants to boost its diversity stats but the jobs had already been promised to white people (_Click on Pic_)​
> View attachment 647446
> 
> Yt folks will do everything BUT not be racist (lol)
> 
> When I think of Wells Fargo, I think double-dealing, shady, racket, hoax - it’s entire business structure is a long ass con-game. They will literally sacrifce their health in order to maintain white supremacy
> 
> You could not pay me to bank with them. The corruption has no bottom.
> 
> Where are all these GOOD white people that JoeB131 and Lisa558 tell blk ppl are out ? I mean, to them all these companies are just rollin out the red carpet for blk people - No ?


Some folks refuse to face the truth.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> They deny racism while practicing it at the same time.


Prove I practice it you sack of shit. Idiots still call me name seven when I agree that the white asshole who killed black people desserve the death penalty. It’s because I’m white you racist black piece of shit.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Prove I practice it you sack of shit. Idiots still call me name seven when I agree that the white asshole who killed black people desserve the death penalty. It’s because I’m white you racist black piece of shit.


I don’t believe you want the death penalty. White ppl have no problem lying to blk ppl. This is why I write the way i do. I believe you were happy that he killed blk ppl. In fact you probably wished he killed more


----------



## AMart

Paul Essien said:


> Wells Fargo held fake job interviews with black applicants to boost its diversity stats but the jobs had already been promised to white people (_Click on Pic_)​
> View attachment 647446
> 
> Yt folks will do everything BUT not be racist (lol)
> 
> When I think of Wells Fargo, I think double-dealing, shady, racket, hoax - it’s entire business structure is a long ass con-game. They will literally sacrifce their health in order to maintain white supremacy
> 
> You could not pay me to bank with them. The corruption has no bottom.
> 
> Where are all these GOOD white people that JoeB131 and Lisa558 tell blk ppl are out there ? I mean, to them all these companies are just rollin out the red carpet for blk people - No ?


Start a black bank lol.


----------



## Lisa558

AMart said:


> Start a black bank lol.


Actually, that’s what Jews did back in the 20s when the antisemites in the East wouldn’t hire them. They moved out to California, invited lots of their Jewish friends and relatives (who also couldn’t get hired) and started….Hollywood. THAT is why there are so many Jews in the movie industry, even today.

All it takes to do something like that is 1) determination, 2) industriousness, 3) a willingness to take another avenue when faced with prejudice, and 4) some talent or ability.


----------



## Paul Essien

I guess this clip has gone viral and maybe most have seen it but it's a very rare instance like (_one in a thousand)_ where a white person doesn't go along with other white supremacist.

Couple get into an uber and were like _"You're a white guy"_ like they were grateful....but interestingly.....look at the shock and amazement of the couple when the white dude told them to to get out of his and he's like _"fkin neegger luva man" (Starts at 41 seconds)_

Part of the code of white supremacy is you are not supposed to call out other white supremacists. This is why white people can commit crimes and nothing happen to them and here's the thing EVEN white people who are not hardcore white supremacist will go along with it.



Imagine if Meathead Lisa558 MizMolly JoeB131 AMart Canon Shooter or MarathonMike was the Uber driver ?

It would have been "_Yeah....100% white here guys. So you out for a night out ?_"

That's what they would have said.


----------



## AMart

Here is some real WS, good ole CNN Wolfe Blitzer


----------



## LOIE

Lisa558 said:


> t they are not the only people to suffer as a result of bigotry,


But they are the only ones who were considered only 3/5 of a human being by their own government, the ones who were brutally stolen from their homeland and forced into slavery in the US, the ones for whom Jim Crow laws were created, the  ones for whom housing laws were  written to make it nearly impossible to buy a home, the  ones who continue to live daily in a system that clearly does not want them to succeed. So much history has been whitewashed or rewritten to make things seem better than they were. Eyes are being opened and secrets are being revealed. So it is time to tell the truth and make things right.


----------



## LOIE

BS Filter said:


> When I see the same concern for Blacks killing each other every day in Chicago, Detroit, Philadelphia, Washington DC, Oakland, St. Louis, etc, etc, then I'll believe he cares about Black people being killed.  He only cares when they're killed by a white person so he and you can make political hay.  Fuck you.


I do not think this is about making political hay. It does interest me that whenever we are discussing one particular subject, like the recent shooting, some folks take us back to "what about blacks killing blacks?" Of course, black people are concerned about the violence in the places you mention. Of course, they are trying lots of different things to improve things. Of course, they care, and pray and plead with their representatives to keep guns from flowing into their cities. We have more guns than people in this country, and the very fact that the young man in Buffalo was able to buy weapons of mass destruction needs to be addressed.

He and I care greatly when blacks are killed by a white person because it indicates that those who have long been looking to start a race war are banning together and probably already planning their next murders. These killers praise the previous killer and his manifesto and then copy and try to improve them. I do not believe he acted alone and there are far too many who think like him to not be concerned.


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> But they are the only ones who were considered only 3/5 of a human being by their own government, the ones who were brutally stolen from their homeland and forced into slavery in the US, the ones for whom Jim Crow laws were created, the  ones for whom housing laws were  written to make it nearly impossible to buy a home, the  ones who continue to live daily in a system that clearly does not want them to succeed. So much history has been whitewashed or rewritten to make things seem better than they were. Eyes are being opened and secrets are being revealed. So it is time to tell the truth and make things right.


What secrets? We all leaned about slavery….and 3/5 for the count…and Jim Crow. All was history, and we learned it in history classes.

Time to stop blaming blacks’ crimes and poverty on long-ago racism, and take responsibility for one’s own choices. Those blacks looting stores and smashing jewelry counters and walking out with big TVs aren’t doing it because 200 years ago their ancestors were slaves.


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> I do not think this is about making political hay. It does interest me that whenever we are discussing one particular subject, like the recent shooting, some folks take us back to "what about blacks killing blacks?" Of course, black people are concerned about the violence in the places you mention. Of course, they are trying lots of different things to improve things. Of course, they care, and pray and plead with their representatives to keep guns from flowing into their cities. We have more guns than people in this country, and the very fact that the young man in Buffalo was able to buy weapons of mass destruction needs to be addressed.
> 
> He and I care greatly when blacks are killed by a white person because it indicates that those who have long been looking to start a race war are banning together and probably already planning their next murders. These killers praise the previous killer and his manifesto and then copy and try to improve them. I do not believe he acted alone and there are far too many who think like him to not be concerned.


And are you concerned that the black suoremacist mowed down 60 whites and killed six of them? He had all sorts of anti-white rantings too, and black supremacist groups like the Nation of Islam, with 400,000 followers - are inciting people like that.

It‘s the same thing as with the white killer. To pretend there’s any difference, and that one is working with a manifesto and group of killers, and the other one is just mentally ill, reveals a very extreme bias on your part.

Both killers should get the needle.


----------



## BS Filter

LOIE said:


> I do not think this is about making political hay. It does interest me that whenever we are discussing one particular subject, like the recent shooting, some folks take us back to "what about blacks killing blacks?" Of course, black people are concerned about the violence in the places you mention. Of course, they are trying lots of different things to improve things. Of course, they care, and pray and plead with their representatives to keep guns from flowing into their cities. We have more guns than people in this country, and the very fact that the young man in Buffalo was able to buy weapons of mass destruction needs to be addressed.
> 
> He and I care greatly when blacks are killed by a white person because it indicates that those who have long been looking to start a race war are banning together and probably already planning their next murders. These killers praise the previous killer and his manifesto and then copy and try to improve them. I do not believe he acted alone and there are far too many who think like him to not be concerned.


Guns aren't the problem.  Media, culture, and a false narrative by the corrupt democrat party is the problem.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> I guess this clip has gone viral and maybe most have seen it but it's a very rare instance like (_one in a thousand)_ where a white person doesn't go along with other white supremacist.
> 
> Couple get into an uber and were like _"You're a white guy"_ like they were grateful....but interestingly.....look at the shock and amazement of the couple when the white dude told them to to get out of his and he's like _"fkin neegger luva man" (Starts at 41 seconds)_
> 
> Part of the code of white supremacy is you are not supposed to call out other white supremacists. This is why white people can commit crimes and nothing happen to them and here's the thing EVEN white people who are not hardcore white supremacist will go along with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if Meathead Lisa558 MizMolly JoeB131 AMart Canon Shooter or MarathonMike was the Uber driver ?
> 
> It would have been "_Yeah....100% white here guys. So you out for a night out ?_"
> 
> That's what they would have said.


How many white people do you think side with white criminals? Very few actually.


----------



## BS Filter

MizMolly said:


> How many white people do you think side with white criminals? Very few actually.


Bullseye.  Many Blacks will do all they can to protect criminals and interfere with police doing their job.  Culture.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> I don’t believe you want the death penalty. White ppl have no problem lying to blk ppl. This is why I write the way i do. I believe you were happy that he killed blk ppl. In fact you probably wished he killed more


You just showed your racism. I am not happy when anyone dies, except violent criminals. Your broad brush shows you really know nothing about white people, you are a hateful individual who refuses to believe that the majority of white people are not evil racists.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Paul Essien said:


> Well I only care about blk ppl. So you do what you do.



Funny thing is, you and other black supremacists have no CLUE what a "black Person" even is.

*DEFINE "Black Person".*

You can't.

PS...YOU have a drop of white blood in you.   Perhaps you will consider suicide?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

MizMolly said:


> You just showed your racism. I am not happy when anyone dies, except violent criminals. Your broad brush shows you really know nothing about white people, you are a hateful individual who refuses to believe that the majority of white people are not evil racists.



Correct.
It makes no diff to him if your white family has a LONG history of fighting for the civil rights of blacks and marching hand in hand with them.
It makes no diff to Paul and IM2 if you are married to a black person.

If your skin is light colored and they deem you "white", you are their sworn enemy and target regardless.
These are the most racist, hateful, evil humans living today and they have the full support of the Federal government (Progressives and Marxists)


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Joe, a decade ago whites were using the same excuses. 50,000 people aren't fighting cops and thinking they can win. The simple reality is that there are way too many bad cops and people like you are willing to make excuses for them. There should be no DWB and whites carry shit but don't get searched. Now you have made enough excuses. It's time you started to listen. Let's start with your racist comments about dumb blacks and affirmative action.
> 
> There is a case coming up that you need to learn the facts about. Let us look at the particulars in Students for Fair Admissions v. President & Fellows of Harvard College. It is a case first filed in 2014.
> 
> In this case, the contention is that Asians are discriminated against based on the number of Asians turned down for Harvard admission. More than 30,000 students each year apply to Harvard. In 2019, there were 36,000 applicants for 1,600 slots. That meant 34,400 students of all races were not admitted. The claim is Asians get excluded to add black and Hispanic students. Ironically the claim is not made about Asians being passed over for white legacy students. Students for Fair Admissions claimed that Harvard violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act. Title VI “prohibits discrimination based on race, color, and national origin in federal financial assistance programs and activities.”
> 
> It is time to look at this claim.  The claim is that Asians are discriminated against in admissions. Harvard admission numbers do not support his claim. Asians are 6 percent of the American population, but they were 25.9 percent of the students entering Harvard in 2021. That is a full ten percentage points more than African Americans (15.9%) and more than double the percentage of both Hispanics(12.5%) and Native Americans(11%). In fact, there were more Asians admitted into Harvard than Hispanics and Native Americans combined. Additionally, a study published by the National Bureau of Economic Research and reported on the NBC.com website on September 20, 2019, revealed this:
> 
> _ “Using publicly released reports, we examine the preferences Harvard gives for recruited athletes, legacies, those on the dean’s interest list, and children of faculty and staff (ALDCs). Among white admits, over 43% are ALDC. Among admits who are African American, Asian American, and Hispanic, the share is less than 16% each. *Our model of admissions shows that roughly three quarters of white ALDC admits would have been rejected if they had been treated as white non-ALDCs*. Removing preferences for athletes and legacies would significantly alter the racial distribution of admitted students, with the share of white admits falling and all other groups rising or remaining unchanged.”_
> 
> Here, we see that whites are provided entry by a plethora of other preferences they would not qualify for if not for connections they have due to their race. The study shows that Asians are not adversely impacted because Harvard must admit blacks and Hispanics that are presumably unqualified. Instead, we see white ALDC students who would not qualify under any other circumstance who get accepted at more than double the percentage of Asians, Blacks, Hispanics, and Native Americans who meet the same criteria.
> 
> Whites have been race hustled into a false grievance whereby they believe that blacks are getting things they are not. There are whites such as yourself who have ignored the history of handouts and giveaways specifically for whites, many of which have been unavailable for people of color. It's time to seek assistance for this amnesia.
> 
> Daniella Silva, Study on Harvard finds 43 percent of white students are legacy, athletes, related to donors or staff, Study finds 43 percent of Harvard's white students are legacy, athletes, related to donors or staff
> 
> Peter Arcidiacono, Josh Kinsler, Tyler Ransom, National Bureau Of Economic Research, _Legacy And Athlete Preferences At Harvard_, Working Paper 26316, Legacy and Athlete Preferences at Harvard


You make excuses for black criminals


----------



## BS Filter

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Correct.
> It makes no diff to him if your white family has a LONG history of fighting for the civil rights of blacks and marching hand in hand with them.
> It makes no diff to Paul and IM2 if you are married to a black person.
> 
> If your skin is light colored and they deem you "white", you are their sworn enemy and target regardless.
> These are the most racist, hateful, evil humans living today and they have the full support of the Federal government (Progressives and Marxists)


Demon possessed hate-filled creatures masquerading as humans.


----------



## AZrailwhale

AMart said:


> Here is some real WS, good ole CNN Wolfe Blitzer


Yeah, White Supremacy.  New Orleans, Black mayor, Black city council, mostly black police and public servants.  They failed to execute their own emergency plan and then blamed whites and the Federal Government.


----------



## LOIE

Lisa558 said:


> All was history, and we learned it in history classes.


The only thing I was taught in history class was that the African American slaves picked cotton and sang while they did it. Not exactly an accurate lesson.

What I have learned since is that the system of slavery spawned racism in various forms. Black people have been stripped of the opportunity for generational wealth. From a book by Michael Eric Dyson, "The Harlem-born writer James Baldwin, describing the experience of black migrants to the North, argued that they did not escape Jim Crow: they merely encountered another, not-less-deadly variety." That "variety" most often took the form of racist policing. 

Much of that particular form of racism was hidden to anyone outside of the black communities for a long time. But when everyone started carrying cell phones, police brutality became national news, no longer secret. 

I see a difference between an excuse and a legitimate reason. There may be some folks who use past wrongs as an excuse for present misbehavior. But believe me, the black people I live with and worship with, are honest about the psychological, long-term effects of systematic racism and they rise up daily to live exemplary lives.


----------



## LOIE

BS Filter said:


> Guns aren't the problem.  Media, culture, and a false narrative by the corrupt democrat party is the problem.


I personally believe that guns ARE the biggest part of the problem. Especially assault weapons and military style weapons that are intended to kill and do the most possible bodily  harm. I saw recent statistics that noted the UK has very little gun violence and it's because they have very few guns compared to other countries. I had a friend from the UK who said to me after a mass shooting here, "We had a mass shooting once." I asked him what happened and he said they valued the lives of their citizens more than their guns and so they banned them after that.  

You and others here blame the Democrats for everything. Do the Republicans bear not responsibility for anything in your minds?


----------



## LOIE

Lisa558 said:


> black supremacist groups like the Nation of Islam, with 400,000 followers - are inciting people like that.


From the Britannica:  
Farrakhan steadily gained nationwide support for his encouragement of African American business and his efforts to reduce drug abuse and poverty. By the 1990s he had emerged as a prominent African American leader, as demonstrated by the success in 1995 of the Million Man March in Washington, D.C., which he helped to organize. Farrakhan *toned down his racial rhetoric and moved the group toward orthodox Islam after a bout with prostate cancer in 2000. An estimated 10,000 to 50,000 people are members of the Nation of Islam.*

I hear more of the "he's mentally ill" explanation when the shooter is white.  i.e, "his father beat him, his mother left him, he was high, etc. When blacks do the shooting, it's taken as just more evidence that they are animals, not humans. And they are treated differently when arrested, (IF they are taken alive).  I, personally don't say that a shooter is mentally ill. I believe they are misguided, indoctrinated, radicalized and often very driven to make a point.


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> From the Britannica:
> Farrakhan steadily gained nationwide support for his encouragement of African American business and his efforts to reduce drug abuse and poverty. By the 1990s he had emerged as a prominent African American leader, as demonstrated by the success in 1995 of the Million Man March in Washington, D.C., which he helped to organize. Farrakhan *toned down his racial rhetoric and moved the group toward orthodox Islam after a bout with prostate cancer in 2000. An estimated 10,000 to 50,000 people are members of the Nation of Islam.*
> 
> I hear more of the "he's mentally ill" explanation when the shooter is white.  i.e, "his father beat him, his mother left him, he was high, etc. When blacks do the shooting, it's taken as just more evidence that they are animals, not humans. And they are treated differently when arrested, (IF they are taken alive).  I, personally don't say that a shooter is mentally ill. I believe they are misguided, indoctrinated, radicalized and often very driven to make a point.


You’re trying to defend Farrakhan - and even sing his praises? He toned down the rhetoric? Sorry, but I don’t consider a black racist who says Jews are termites to have moderated. He’s every bit a disgusting racist and bigot as he ever was.

So after you play down the antisemite’s hate, and talk about how great he is for blacks, you’re going to complain that people make excuses for whites? You’re actually going out of your way to show how great the black Jew-hater is!

And didn’t blacks and progtards claim the black thug who mowed down 60 white people, killing six, “mentally ill”? And we haven’t heard much about him since. On the other hand, we have this white racist being called a white suoremacist by the president, which he apparentky is, but did he call Daryl Brooks a black supremacist?

The excuses are being made for blacks, while whites are called racists. The president even called Kyle a white supremacist, and all th kid did was defend himself against two BLM barbarians.


----------



## Lisa558

Lisa558 said:


> You’re trying to defend Farrakhan - and even sing his praises? He toned down the rhetoric? Sorry, but I don’t consider a black racist who says Jews are termites to have moderated. He’s every bit a disgusting racist and bigot as he ever was.
> 
> So after you play down the antisemite’s hate, and talk about how great he is for blacks, you’re going to complain that people make excuses for whites? You’re actually going out of your way to show how great the Jew-hater is!
> 
> And didn’t blacks and progtards claim the black thug who mowed down 60 white people, killing six, “mentally ill”? And we haven’t heard much about him since. On the other hand, we have this white racist being called a white suoremacist by the president, which he apparentky is, but did he call Daryl Brooks a black supremacist?
> 
> The excuses are being made for blacks, while whites are called racists. The president even called Kyle a white supremacist, and all th kid did was defend himself against two BLM barbarians.



 ^^^ Summary: I find it appalling that you want to defend Farrakhan while complaining that people make excuses for whites who do wrong.


----------



## LOIE

Lisa558 said:


> You’re trying to defend Farrakhan - and even sing his praises? He toned down the rhetoric? Sorry, but I don’t consider a black racist who says Jews are termites to have moderated. He’s every bit a disgusting racist and bigot as he ever was.
> 
> So after you play down the antisemite’s hate, and talk about how great he is for blacks, you’re going to complain that people make excuses for whites? You’re actually going out of your way to show how great the black Jew-hater is!
> 
> And didn’t blacks and progtards claim the black thug who mowed down 60 white people, killing six, “mentally ill”? And we haven’t heard much about him since. On the other hand, we have this white racist being called a white suoremacist by the president, which he apparentky is, but did he call Daryl Brooks a black supremacist?
> 
> The excuses are being made for blacks, while whites are called racists. The president even called Kyle a white supremacist, and all th kid did was defend himself against two BLM barbarians.


What I replied with was a direct quote from the Britannica website and it mentioned the number of members in the Nation of Islam which differed greatly from the number you quoted.

Anything else you decided to accuse me of is obviously coming from you, since I said nothing of the sort.


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> The only thing I was taught in history class was that the African American slaves picked cotton and sang while they did it. Not exactly an accurate lesson.
> 
> What I have learned since is that the system of slavery spawned racism in various forms. Black people have been stripped of the opportunity for generational wealth. From a book by Michael Eric Dyson, "The Harlem-born writer James Baldwin, describing the experience of black migrants to the North, argued that they did not escape Jim Crow: they merely encountered another, not-less-deadly variety." That "variety" most often took the form of racist policing.
> 
> Much of that particular form of racism was hidden to anyone outside of the black communities for a long time. But when everyone started carrying cell phones, police brutality became national news, no longer secret.
> 
> I see a difference between an excuse and a legitimate reason. There may be some folks who use past wrongs as an excuse for present misbehavior. But believe me, the black people I live with and worship with, are honest about the psychological, long-term effects of systematic racism and they rise up daily to live exemplary lives.


James Baldwin as your source? OMG. The guy just reeked with resentment and anger for whitey.

And enough with this “waaaaaa……we didn’t have all the generational wealth”. WHAT generational wealth? With the right values and traits, one can move from poverty to the middle class in a single generation.

Yes. ONE generation. My parents, their siblings, their cousins, and their friends all had the same background - children of poor immigrants, living in tenements, and they went from poverty to college-educated professionals with houses in the suburbs in 10 years.

Plus, they didn’t have the advantage of favoritism at the college admissions office. (Blacks have had it for TWO generations!) In fact, just the opposite - lots of anti-Jew quotas to contend with, and then lots of antisemites who wouldn’t hire Jews. Still, despite the obstacles,  from poverty to middle class….in 10 years.

Time to stop with the excuse and going back generations to examine “root” causes. Blacks today, and for the past 40 years, have been favored in many areas. Most blacks have taken advantage of that, and those near me are eating at Morton’s and shopping at Prada. For the underclass of blacks who are still in poverty, that’s their own choices that has kept them there.


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> What I replied with was a direct quote from the Britannica website and it mentioned the number of members in the Nation of Islam which differed greatly from the number you quoted.
> 
> Anything else you decided to accuse me of is obviously coming from you, since I said nothing of the sort.


Yeah, but you chose to QUOTE from Britannia that talked about how great Farrakhan is. i wouldn’t quote something talking about the good that Richard Spencer has done, even if I found such a quote. I wouldn’t want it to appear that I was defending a bigot.


----------



## LOIE

Lisa558 said:


> James Baldwin as your source? OMG. The guy just reeked with resentment and anger for whitey.


Have you read his works? From what I have read he was quite naturally angry at the things his people were put through, and tried hard to understand what caused them, but anger does not equal resentment. I can be angry at my spouse or my kids for their actions, but I nevertheless continue to love them.


----------



## LOIE

Lisa558 said:


> James Baldwin as your source? OMG. The guy just reeked with resentment and anger for whitey.
> 
> And enough with this “waaaaaa……we didn’t have all the generational wealth”. WHAT generational wealth? With the right values and traits, one can move from poverty to the middle class in a single generation.
> 
> Yes. ONE generation. My parents, their siblings, their cousins, and their friends all had the same background - children of poor immigrants, living in tenements, and they went from poverty to college-educated professionals with houses in the suburbs in 10 years.
> 
> Plus, they didn’t have the advantage of favoritism at the college admissions office. (Blacks have had it for TWO generations!) In fact, just the opposite - lots of anti-Jew quotas to contend with, and then lots of antisemites who wouldn’t hire Jews. Still, despite the obstacles,  from poverty to middle class….in 10 years.
> 
> Time to stop with the excuse and going back generations to examine “root” causes. Blacks today, and for the past 40 years, have been favored in many areas. Most blacks have taken advantage of that, and those near me are eating at Morton’s and shopping at Prada. For the underclass of blacks who are still in poverty, that’s their own choices that has kept them there.


In a book by Michael Eric Dyson, titled "Unequal," he addresses this:  "The effects of redlining have been difficult to reverse. "We have created a caste system in this country, with African Americans kept exploited and geographically separate by racially explicit government policies," writes Richard Rothstein, a journalist and author who exposed the white-washed history of America's racist housing system, in a book titled The Color of Law. "Although most of these policies are now off the books, they have never been remedied and their effects endure."


----------



## BS Filter

LOIE said:


> I personally believe that guns ARE the biggest part of the problem. Especially assault weapons and military style weapons that are intended to kill and do the most possible bodily  harm. I saw recent statistics that noted the UK has very little gun violence and it's because they have very few guns compared to other countries. I had a friend from the UK who said to me after a mass shooting here, "We had a mass shooting once." I asked him what happened and he said they valued the lives of their citizens more than their guns and so they banned them after that.
> 
> You and others here blame the Democrats for everything. Do the Republicans bear not responsibility for anything in your minds?


Move to England.


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> Have you read his works? From what I have read he was quite naturally angry at the things his people were put through, and tried hard to understand what caused them, but anger does not equal resentment. I can be angry at my spouse or my kids for their actions, but I nevertheless continue to love them.


Yeah, I read his works. It might have been appropriate for his time, but now, in 2022, after two generations of black favoritism for college admissions, jobs, and promotions, it serves no point to go back 60 or more years and keep focusing on how racist parts of the country were back then.

It is much more effective to study how people move from poverty to the middle class, and the choices they make that get them there, than to keep wading around in the mud of “what used to be.”

It’s like therapy. Back in the day, therapists used to focus on root causes - how daddy was, how mommy was, etc., even some asinine “rebirth” thing being all the rage, but guess what? That fell out of favor by more forward-thinking therapists who realized that not only didn’t that help, sometimes it hurt. it created anger, resentment, and so forth - much like what liberals are trying to get blacks to feel.

Instead, they focused on the here and now, as in: what can I do differently to effect change? That’s it. And with poverty, it’s the same story no matter who it is, and what their race:

1. Don’t have babies out of wedlock
2. Finish school


----------



## katsteve2012

LOIE said:


> Have you read his works? From what I have read he was quite naturally angry at the things his people were put through, and tried hard to understand what caused them, but anger does not equal resentment. I can be angry at my spouse or my kids for their actions, but I nevertheless continue to love them.





LOIE said:


> Have you read his works? From what I have read he was quite naturally angry at the things his people were put through, and tried hard to understand what caused them, but anger does not equal resentment. I can be angry at my spouse or my kids for their actions, but I nevertheless continue to love them.


Considering the era that he was born in back in 1924, he was angry for good reason. 

I've read nearly every book that he has written, and much of what he wrote was based on his personal experiences.


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> In a book by Michael Eric Dyson, titled "Unequal," he addresses this:  "The effects of redlining have been difficult to reverse. "We have created a caste system in this country, with African Americans kept exploited and geographically separate by racially explicit government policies," writes Richard Rothstein, a journalist and author who exposed the white-washed history of America's racist housing system, in a book titled The Color of Law. "Although most of these policies are now off the books, they have never been remedied and their effects endure."


Michael Eric Dyson. Oye. Another one. Stop focusing on all these resentful blacks, with overt or covert hostility to whites, who dredge up the past, and just make the right choices.


----------



## LOIE

Lisa558 said:


> after two generations of black favoritism for college admissions, jobs, and promotions,


From Vox:

A 1995 *report* by the California Senate Government Organization Committee found *that white women held a majority of managerial jobs (57,250) compared with African Americans (10,500), Latinos (19,000), and Asian Americans (24,600) after the first two decades of affirmative action in the private sector. *In *2015*, a disproportionate representation of white women business owners set off concerns that New York state would not be able to bridge a racial gap among public contractors.



A 1995 report by the Department of Labor found that 6 million women overall had advances at their job that would not have been possible without affirmative action. The percentage of women physicians tripled between 1970 and 2002, from 7.6 percent to 25.2 percent, and in 2009 women were receiving a majority of bachelor's, master's, and doctoral degrees, according to the *American Association of University Women*. To be clear, these numbers include women of all races; however, *breaking down affirmative action beneficiaries by race and gender seems to be rare in reported data.*



White women, like Fisher, stand as a testament to affirmative action's success. If anything, the dismantling of affirmative action is launched at people of color, but it affects white women, too. And the willingness to erase them from the story is part of the problem.


----------



## LOIE

Lisa558 said:


> Michael Eric Dyson. Oye. Another one. Stop focusing on all these resentful blacks, with overt or covert hostility to whites, who dredge up the past, and just make the right choices.


I knew you would say something like that about him. I happen to love his writing. I believe that the way to understand the lived experiences of blacks in this country is to listen to and believe what black people say.


----------



## LOIE

katsteve2012 said:


> Considering the era that he was born in back in 1924, he was angry for good reason.
> 
> I've read nearly every book that he has written, and much of what he wrote was based on his personal experiences.


True, and reading about it should move anyone's heart if they read it with an open one.


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> From Vox:
> 
> A 1995 *report* by the California Senate Government Organization Committee found *that white women held a majority of managerial jobs (57,250) compared with African Americans (10,500), Latinos (19,000), and Asian Americans (24,600) after the first two decades of affirmative action in the private sector. *In *2015*, a disproportionate representation of white women business owners set off concerns that New York state would not be able to bridge a racial gap among public contractors.
> 
> 
> 
> A 1995 report by the Department of Labor found that 6 million women overall had advances at their job that would not have been possible without affirmative action. The percentage of women physicians tripled between 1970 and 2002, from 7.6 percent to 25.2 percent, and in 2009 women were receiving a majority of bachelor's, master's, and doctoral degrees, according to the *American Association of University Women*. To be clear, these numbers include women of all races; however, *breaking down affirmative action beneficiaries by race and gender seems to be rare in reported data.*
> 
> 
> 
> White women, like Fisher, stand as a testament to affirmative action's success. If anything, the dismantling of affirmative action is launched at people of color, but it affects white women, too. And the willingness to erase them from the story is part of the problem.


VOX. I take them with a grain of salt. Very far-left.


----------



## Lisa558

LOIE said:


> I knew you would say something like that about him. I happen to love his writing. I believe that the way to understand the lived experiences of blacks in this country is to listen to and believe what black people say.


Too much is being made of race these days, and the most important issue is NOT understanding the lived experiences of blacks. I’m more worried about inflation, the falling stock market, the illegal aliens swarming in, the formula shortage (affecting my niece, who is beyond stressed), a madman in Russia threatening nuclear war, and the possibility of a recession. I’m also worried that leftists will embark on another summer of violence when abortion is returned to the states.

Sorry.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> Michael Eric Dyson. Oye. Another one. Stop focusing on all these resentful blacks, with overt or covert hostility to whites, who dredge up the past, and just make the right choices.



Why don't you shut the hell up you raggedy racist bitch? 

Dyson is right. And we aren't going to focus on ANYBODY black that your racist ass likes.


----------



## IM2

LOIE said:


> From Vox:
> 
> A 1995 *report* by the California Senate Government Organization Committee found *that white women held a majority of managerial jobs (57,250) compared with African Americans (10,500), Latinos (19,000), and Asian Americans (24,600) after the first two decades of affirmative action in the private sector. *In *2015*, a disproportionate representation of white women business owners set off concerns that New York state would not be able to bridge a racial gap among public contractors.
> 
> 
> 
> A 1995 report by the Department of Labor found that 6 million women overall had advances at their job that would not have been possible without affirmative action. The percentage of women physicians tripled between 1970 and 2002, from 7.6 percent to 25.2 percent, and in 2009 women were receiving a majority of bachelor's, master's, and doctoral degrees, according to the *American Association of University Women*. To be clear, these numbers include women of all races; however, *breaking down affirmative action beneficiaries by race and gender seems to be rare in reported data.*
> 
> 
> 
> White women, like Fisher, stand as a testament to affirmative action's success. If anything, the dismantling of affirmative action is launched at people of color, but it affects white women, too. And the willingness to erase them from the story is part of the problem.


Lisa is too stupid to understand how she has benefitted from affirmative action.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> Too much is being made of race these days, and the most important issue is NOT understanding the lived experiences of blacks. I’m more worried about inflation, the falling stock market, the illegal aliens swarming in, the formula shortage (affecting my niece, who is beyond stressed), a madman in Russia threatening nuclear war, and the possibility of a recession. I’m also worried that leftists will embark on another summer of violence when abortion is returned to the states.
> 
> Sorry.



It's easy to be white and say this.  I mean you saying that is like me saying too much is being made about rape and sexual assault. You are ignorant and if you think too much is being made of race stay the fuck out of conversations about race.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

AZrailwhale said:


> So you believe in punishment without trial?  Apparently only when the criminal is white.  You foam at the mouth when cops deliberately or accidentally kill a black suspect.


He will never get the punishment he actually deserves and there was so much premeditation involved in his actions, including the fact that he live streamed his murders that the trial is just a formality.

He deserves to live in fear for his life for the rest of his life and if there is any justice in this world, one or more individuals will see to it that he does.


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> He will never get the punishment he actually deserves and there was so much premeditation involved in his actions, including the fact that he live streamed his murders that the trial is just a formality.
> 
> He deserves to live in fear for his life for the rest of his life and if there is any justice in this world, one or more individuals will see to it that he does.


I hope the exact same for the black racist who mowed down dozens of whites and killed six of them, including a small child, just days after he was bailed out of jail for a violent offense.

That scumbag fell off the radar quickly, and Lord knows that Biden did not visit and comfort white victims, but still….he deserves the same fate as the white racist. Agreed?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

JoeB131 said:


> Jim Crow was pretty tame compared to what the Nazis did to the Jews or the Turks did the Armenians or what the Chinese are doing to the Uighurs.


Really?  Your argument is "but those guys did it too!"?  It doesn't make sense to tell someone who is being treated poorly in their own country that they should be thankful they're not treated as poorly as some others in another country.  But I suspect that you already know this and just threw that out there as a deflection.

What Hitler and the Nazi did to the Jewish people was horrific but when it was done the whole world (mostly) rallied to the defense of the Jewish people, eventually they were rescued and their ordeal ended.  They were even paid reparations to try to help compensate for some of their losses.

As opposed to the United States were our government and the racist members of society constantly downplay their part in an ongoing campaign that has lasted centuries.

Nobody tells the Jewish people to shut up about the Holocaust and get over it which occurred in the 40s, but if black people lament the torching of the most affluent black neighborhood in the United States during a riot by a mob of angry white people, causing untold death and destruction, yet not a single white person was ever held accountable nor a single black person ever compensated for their losses in any way, we're told to suck it up. 

3000 white people who killed many people, looted the black banks, destroyed every inch of the community yet not a one of them was ever arrested, let alone convicted?

Oh wait, the white sheriff was arrested for refusing to turn over the black teenager who was falsely accused to the lynch mob.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

AMart said:


> How we looking? Everyone wants to move to white countries Paul, not Black countries. I guess we are SUPREME.


Nope, not even close.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

BS Filter said:


> Demon possessed hate-filled creatures masquerading as humans.


You shouldn't talk about your kin like that.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> Too much is being made of race these days, and the most important issue is NOT understanding the lived experiences of blacks.


Oh, the irony!  Nobody asked you to understand anything, we just kept correcting you when you tried to reduce the challenges that black people face in the United States to the simple solution to not having babies and staying in school while steadfastly refusing to give systemic racism any consideration at all.

While you're certainly entitled to your own opinion, your opinion is based on a lie that you refuse to acknowledge so it will continue to be refuted.

No one asked you to do anything for us.


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oh, the irony!  Nobody asked you to understand anything, we just kept correcting you when you tried to reduce the challenges that black people face in the United States to the simple solution to not having babies and staying in school while steadfastly refusing to give systemic racism any consideration at all.
> 
> While you're certainly entitled to your own opinion, your opinion is based on a lie that you refuse to acknowledge so it will continue to be refuted.
> 
> No one asked you to do anything for us.


Except that the poster referred to two black authors that whites need to read (one is Baldwin, whom I of course read, as has any college graduate) in order to understand “the lived black experiences.” I simply pointed out that to the vast majority of people, this is very low on the area of concern. We are dealing with Bidenflation, massive gas prices, a plummeting stock market erasing the retirement funds of responsible savers, a likely recession, a baby formula shortage, illegals swarming the border, etc. 

Oh, if anyone wants to understand the “lived Jewish experience,” I recommend World of our Fathers. If Christians have no interest in understanding the Jewish experience, and are more concerned with putting food on the table, filling the tank, and finding baby formula, I completely understand.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> Except that the poster referred to two black authors that whites need to read (one is Baldwin, whom I of course read, as has any college graduate) in order to understand “the lived black experiences.” I simply pointed out that to the vast majority of people, this is very low on the area of concern. We are dealing with Bidenflation, massive gas prices, a plummeting stock market erasing the retirement funds of responsible savers, a likely recession, a baby formula shortage, illegals swarming the border, etc.
> 
> Oh, if anyone wants to understand the “lived Jewish experience,” I recommend World of our Fathers. If Christians have no interest in understanding the Jewish experience, and are more concerned with putting food on the table, filling the tank, and finding baby formula, I completely understand.


From your writings you make it sounds as if we occupy two different worlds.  The same things that impact you also impact most of us and then some.  However I was wondering if perhaps your niece has considered finding a wet nurse if she's unable to feed her infant, yet even that topic is a minefield.  We have several family members who have infants but they all breastfeed their babies, always have.

https://historyofyesterday.com/the-complicated-history-of-wet-nursing-and-black-breastfeeding-8c4f7b96209a

I read the Diary of Anne Frank when I was a child, probably around 8 or 9 years old.  As a child reading about the experiences of another child, in retrospect I somehow feel that I was more able to relate because I also first learned about slavery in America around the same time.

I have over the last 5 years or so learned more about the Jewish faith from various people in my life, those whom I work with, a few who are clients/friends but most from those who are congregants at the various synagogues and temples where I sometimes work especially during the High Holy Days.  It is because of all of them that I know that you, your beliefs and nastiness towards black people is NOT representative of them as a people.


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> From your writings you make it sounds as if we occupy two different worlds.  The same things that impact you also impact most of us and then some.  However I was wondering if perhaps your niece has considered finding a wet nurse if she's unable to feed her infant, yet even that topic is a minefield.  We have several family members who have infants but they all breastfeed their babies, always have.
> 
> https://historyofyesterday.com/the-complicated-history-of-wet-nursing-and-black-breastfeeding-8c4f7b96209a
> 
> I read the Diary of Anne Frank when I was a child, probably around 8 or 9 years old.  As a child reading about the experiences of another child, in retrospect I somehow feel that I was more able to relate because I also first learned about slavery in America around the same time.
> 
> I have over the last 5 years or so learned more about the Jewish faith from various people in my life, those whom I work with, a few who are clients/friends but most from those who are congregants at the various synagogues and temples where I sometimes work especially during the High Holy Days.  It is because of all of them that I know that you, your beliefs and nastiness towards black people is NOT representative of them as a people.


I have no nastiness toward black people. I only said that the ones still in poverty have it within themselves to move beyond that, and I refuse to blame racism for everything - as you insist everyone should do. It’s a typical liberal attitude: “believe the way *I* demand, or you are a racist!”

Your arrogance and sense of superiority over me jump off the screen, and solely for the fact that I won’t submit to the leftist position.

And I ask for now the 8th time:

If racism is why some blacks are still in poverty, then why are MOST blacks not in poverty?


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> I hope the exact same for the black racist who mowed down dozens of whites and killed six of them, including a small child, just days after he was bailed out of jail for a violent offense.
> 
> That scumbag fell off the radar quickly, and Lord knows that Biden did not visit and comfort white victims, but still….he deserves the same fate as the white racist. Agreed?


You racists want to make everything the same. Darrell Brooks was not radicalized by lies. He is the result of the existence of people like you. As long as whites like you continue, there will be more Darrell Brooks. It is the consequence of continuing white racism.

Brooks did drive hours to find people to kill. He didn't target those people, he was trying to run away from the police who were chasing him, if my memory serves me correctly. Brooks is in jail and he will face the appropriate punishment. Meanwhile people like you who create the hate will still get to be free.


----------



## IM2

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Really?  Your argument is "but those guys did it too!"?  It doesn't make sense to tell someone who is being treated poorly in their own country that they should be thankful they're not treated as poorly as some others in another country.  But I suspect that you already know this and just threw that out there as a deflection.
> 
> What Hitler and the Nazi did to the Jewish people was horrific but when it was done the whole world (mostly) rallied to the defense of the Jewish people, eventually they were rescued and their ordeal ended.  They were even paid reparations to try to help compensate for some of their losses.
> 
> As opposed to the United States were our government and the racist members of society constantly downplay their part in an ongoing campaign that has lasted centuries.
> 
> Nobody tells the Jewish people to shut up about the Holocaust and get over it which occurred in the 40s, but if black people lament the torching of the most affluent black neighborhood in the United States during a riot by a mob of angry white people, causing untold death and destruction, yet not a single white person was ever held accountable nor a single black person ever compensated for their losses in any way, we're told to suck it up.
> 
> 3000 white people who killed many people, looted the black banks, destroyed every inch of the community yet not a one of them was ever arrested, let alone convicted?
> 
> Oh wait, the white sheriff was arrested for refusing to turn over the black teenager who was falsely accused to the lynch mob.


Hitler patterned his treatment of Jews after what we were doing here. What Hitler did lasted less than 15 years. He was also killing blacks at the same time. Jim Crow was 100 years. Several generations died suffering from Jim Crow. White racists are always trying to claim something was worse than slavery, but there is no such thing as the struggle olympics. What happened here between slavery and Jim Crow surpassed what Hitler did. Both of these situations were horrible atrocities and no one should be arguing about how nice Jim Crow was compared to Hitler. That's pathetic and subhuman.

In 2012 our government authorized the release of funds to be paid as reparations to Jews even though the U.S. did not commit the holocaust. No world war was fought to end Jim Crow. In fact whites are trying to return to that system So Joe, you need to think before you post because in every discussion you have had with blacks here, you sound like Lisa and Ray.

Today we see white Jews like Lisa, racist, then when called on it she plays the persecuted Jew card. That's like Westvall who when he gets called on his racism, he turns to a native american. Its time whites like you guys stopped the duck and dodge. You're white and you have benefitted from a system of white preference. None of you have faced what we have as blacks. And that's the bottom line.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> I have no nastiness toward black people. I only said that the ones still in poverty have it within themselves to move beyond that, and I refuse to blame racism for everything - as you insist everyone should do. It’s a typical liberal attitude: “believe the way *I* demand, or you are a racist!”
> 
> Your arrogance and sense of superiority over me jump off the screen, and solely for the fact that I won’t submit to the leftist position.
> 
> And I ask for now the 8th time:
> 
> If racism is why some blacks are still in poverty, then why are MOST blacks not in poverty?



Another dumb ass question. 

The proper question is why has black poverty remained double that of whites for the last 60 years? 

ALL RISE!

This afternoons lesson:

*MEDIAN INCOME BY RACE*

The median income for black households compared to non-Hispanic whites for the last 50 years show a history of earnings inequality. The numbers used were from the U.S. Census Bureau, Current Population Survey Annual Social and Economic Supplements (CPS ASEC), Table H-5 Race and Hispanic Origin of Householder--Households by Median and Mean Income: 1967 to 2020. Again, this will reflect that the unwed mother and fatherless home are not the sole cause of economic hardship. It is caused by a problem most want to deny.

In 1972, the American household median income was $9,697 per year. The median income for non-Hispanic white households was $10,318 per year; for Black households, it was $5,938. Black household median income was 58 percent of white households. In 1974, the American household median income was $11,197 per year. The median income for non-Hispanic white households was $11,810 per year; for black households, $6,964. Black household median income was 59 percent of what whites made.

Twenty years after the Civil Rights Act was passed (1984), the American household median income was $22,415 per year. The median income for non-Hispanic white households was $24,138 per year; for Blacks, $13,471.  Black household median income was 55.8 percent of non-Hispanic white households. In 2004, the annual American household median income was $44,334. The median yearly income for non-Hispanic white households was $48,910; for blacks it was $30,095. Black household median income was 61.5 percent of non-Hispanic whites.

In 2014, the annual American median income was $53,657 per year. The median yearly income for non-Hispanic White households was $60.256; for Black households, $35,398.  Black household income was 58.7 percent of what Whites made. In 2020, the American household median income was $67,521 per year.  The median income for non-Hispanic White households was $74.912; for Blacks households, $45,870. Black household median income was 61 percent of white households in 2020.

 At no time from 1959 through 2020 have whites and blacks come close to having equal income. It has not mattered whether America was practicing segregation. It has not mattered that blacks have become better educated. It has not mattered if black households were traditional two parent, two cars, a dog, two children having, good church-going members of American society. We have had two terms of a black president, and still, the median income for blacks has been less than whites. Most certainly, if a black man can manage a nation, he can run a corporation. If a black woman can run the second-largest Department of Justice in America and serve as Vice President, she can manage your local Wal-Mart. Sixty-eight years ago, Brown v. Topeka ended segregation in schools. Fifty-eight years ago, Civil Rights for everyone became law. This situation is not about the failure of “black culture” or so-called liberal handout policies. *The root cause of the problems blacks face today is continuing white racism.*


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> I have no nastiness toward black people. I only said that the ones still in poverty have it within themselves to move beyond that, and I refuse to blame racism for everything - as you insist everyone should do. It’s a typical liberal attitude: “believe the way *I* demand, or you are a racist!”
> 
> Your arrogance and sense of superiority over me jump off the screen, and solely for the fact that I won’t submit to the leftist position.
> 
> And I ask for now the 8th time:
> 
> If racism is why some blacks are still in poverty, then why are MOST blacks not in poverty?


You are white. You don't face racism. Therefore you don't know the toll it takes on a person. If Michelle Obama has battled depression due to racism, what in the hell do you think the 30 year old black cashier at Wal Mart is battling?  Fuck your question, the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. I say that after 61 years of facing it. I am not some entitled white female bitty affirmative action hire living off hubbys dime who thinks that because she's white that her opinion matters more than our lived experience.


----------



## AZrailwhale

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> He will never get the punishment he actually deserves and there was so much premeditation involved in his actions, including the fact that he live streamed his murders that the trial is just a formality.
> 
> He deserves to live in fear for his life for the rest of his life and if there is any justice in this world, one or more individuals will see to it that he does.


Since we don't condone judicial torture in this country, I agree he won't get the punishment he deserves.  People like him are a waste of good oxygen.  But he still deserves a fair and impartial trial before being executed. Unfortunately, New York doesn't execute prisoners anymore so he will live for decades in solitary confinement because he wouldn't last an hour in general population.


----------



## AZrailwhale

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Really?  Your argument is "but those guys did it too!"?  It doesn't make sense to tell someone who is being treated poorly in their own country that they should be thankful they're not treated as poorly as some others in another country.  But I suspect that you already know this and just threw that out there as a deflection.
> 
> What Hitler and the Nazi did to the Jewish people was horrific but when it was done the whole world (mostly) rallied to the defense of the Jewish people, eventually they were rescued and their ordeal ended.  They were even paid reparations to try to help compensate for some of their losses.
> 
> As opposed to the United States were our government and the racist members of society constantly downplay their part in an ongoing campaign that has lasted centuries.
> 
> Nobody tells the Jewish people to shut up about the Holocaust and get over it which occurred in the 40s, but if black people lament the torching of the most affluent black neighborhood in the United States during a riot by a mob of angry white people, causing untold death and destruction, yet not a single white person was ever held accountable nor a single black person ever compensated for their losses in any way, we're told to suck it up.
> 
> 3000 white people who killed many people, looted the black banks, destroyed every inch of the community yet not a one of them was ever arrested, let alone convicted?
> 
> Oh wait, the white sheriff was arrested for refusing to turn over the black teenager who was falsely accused to the lynch mob.


Nobody rallied to the defense of the Jews in the camps.  The war just continued until the camps were liberated.  After the war most countries wouldn't even support the founding of Israel.  It took a lot of arm-twisting by the USA to get thirty-three countries to support it.


----------



## BS Filter

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> You shouldn't talk about your kin like that.


Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Lisa558

AZrailwhale said:


> Nobody rallied to the defense of the Jews in the camps.  The war just continued until the camps were liberated.  After the war most countries wouldn't even support the founding of Israel.  It took a lot of arm-twisting by the USA to get thirty-three countries to support it.


Precisely! What’s this rallying to the defense of Jews bit? Roosevelt knew of Hitler’s anti-Jew campaign long before he did anything, and was in quite fact willing - and did - send back a shipload of fleeing Jewish refugees back into Hitler’s arms.

The (false) claim that everyone raced to the Jews’ defense is a way to explain how Jews, subjected to unspeakable horrors due to bigotry, managed to go from poverty to middle class success in a single  generation - while blacks are still blaming long-ago racism on why a segment of them are in poverty.

You will hear all sorts of excuses from blacks, like Vine, who become enraged and lash out with “racist!” and “evil,” when it is brought to their attention that with the right choices, one can move from the bottom of the barrel to a respectable middle class life in a decade or so, and while facing horrible prejudice. This is particularly obvious when looking at the Jews.

Even WITHIN the same decade that my father lost his grandmother, aunt, and four cousins to Hitler, and witnessed the defeat as week after week, his own mother waited for a letter - from anyone….her own mother, or her sister, or perhaps one of the neices or nephews - that NEVER CAME, he moved from living in poor tenement housing at age 20 to a house in the suburbs at age 30, with wife and baby in tow.

If Jews can move from poverty to the middle class within 10 years, and within years of Hitler’s assault, and then to outright affluence 10 years after that, then blacks, with the added benefit of Affirmative Action, should have been able to do it in two generations. MOST DID. The ones who did not made bad choices.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> There is no equivalence here because their socialization was different. When whites such as yourself try making these comparisons you should consider such things.
> 
> Brooks grew up facing the racism those like you put on blacks. The Buffalo shooter was radicalized by a bunch of lies that are fairly similar to some of the opinions you have expressed. This does not justify Brooks actions but it should allow you to understand what years of facing white racism can do.



Um, it kind of sounds like you are justifying what Brooks did, and those grannies had it coming.  

Brooks is a 39 year of man who has an arrest record going back to he was 17.... but I'm sure you will blame "racism" for that and not, you know, hold him to account for his bad behavior.  

If anything, the criminal justice system was too lenient with him. 









						Christmas Parade Killer Darrell Brooks' Criminal Record
					

Darrell Brooks was out on bail when he killed six people and injured more than 60 at the Waukesha Christmas Parade.




					www.inquisitr.com
				




_*Brooks was charged with his first felony -- substantial battery intending bodily harm -- when he was just 17 years old, in 1999. Brooks was sentenced to three years probation, and then hit with two misdemeanor charges in 2002 and 2003.

In 2005, Brooks moved to Reno, Nevada. While in Reno, he raped and impregnated an underage girl who who he claims told him she was 18 at the time.
*_
*Brooks pleaded guilty to rape and settled the case, but he was forced to register as a sex offender.*

_*Between 2009 and 2011, Brooks was in and out of prison. During this period, he was convicted of several violent crimes, including strangulation and suffocation.

In 2011, Brooks was charged with restricting or obstructing an officer. Five years later, he was arrested once again, this time for failing to register as a sex offender.
*_
*In 2020, Brooks fired a gun at his own nephew -- they reportedly fought over a cellphone. This incident resulted in Brooks being charged with recklessly endangering safety and use of a dangerous weapon.*

_*Brooks was facing 10 years in prison for shooting at his nephew, but the COVID-19 pandemic prevented the court from giving him a speedy trial, so he was released in February 2021 on a $500 bail.

After being released, Brooks moved to Georgia, where he was arrested for misdemeanor battery but quickly released from jail.

Brooks then moved back to Wisconsin, where he lived at the American Inn motel in Milwaukee’s Lenox Heights neighborhood with his ex-girlfriend.

Brooks allegedly abused and beat the woman, and chased after her when she tried to escape.
*_
*Ultimately, he was charged with recklessly endangering safety, bail jumping, battery and disorderly conduct, but was given a bail of $1,000.*


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Just show me a link.
> 
> We are gonna SLOW WALK this.
> We’re gonna go real slow.
> 
> So I’ll ask you for 3rd time
> 
> You say blk ppl with lower scores get in university over whites with higher scores



I can only work so hard with your learning disability, Paul. 






						College Admissions: Who Gets an Affirmative Action Bump?
					

A new book demonstrates the affirmative action advantage that minority students enjoy when applying to elite colleges. African-Americans enjoy the biggest advantage.




					thecollegesolution.com
				




_As they are packing up, I often ask the reps about their admission requirements for minority students since there are a significant number of these kids at Ben’s school. What I’ve discovered is that the college admission requirements for minority applicants are almost always lower.

Colleges want their student bodies to be ethnically diversified so they are willing to reduce the admission standards for minority students who don’t have access to SAT prep tutors and other advantages that many suburban teenagers enjoy.

It’s a touchy subject, however, which is why colleges don’t publicize the lower admission requirements for minority applicants._


Now, unlike LISA, I don't have a problem with this, mostly.   I consider it balancing the scales.  Give them the opportunity to do the hard work, and they'll prosper.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> I have no nastiness toward black people. I only said that the ones still in poverty have it within themselves to move beyond that, and I refuse to blame racism for everything - as you insist everyone should do. It’s a typical liberal attitude: “believe the way *I* demand, or you are a racist!”


What arrogance & sense of superiority?  Just because I keep correcting your misconceptions about black people, as a black person who has lived what you all have only read about?   And then occasionally throwing in another fact about the dehumanization of black people in the United States by racist whites?

Lisa no one has asked or demanded that you DO anything but if you keep posting lies about black people, especially the ones who are least able to defend themselves, you are going to continue to get push back, it's that simple.

I can't tell what you're more upset about, the fact that I have Jewish people in my life who care about me or because I suggested your sister perhaps find a wet nurse until the formula shortage gets sorted out.  I heard that there is a huge planeload of it en route to the U.S. as we speak.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

IM2 said:


> You racists want to make everything the same.


Only when it's a bad thing.  When on of theirs go off the rails that's when they want us to be alike.  God forbid that we're the same when it comes to good things like jobs, neighborhoods, upward mobility, etc.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Being violent to white ppl and believing white ppl are an inferior race are two totally different things.
> 
> Did Darrell Brooks say he was a black supremacist?
> 
> Did Darrell Brooks say that white ppl are inferior?
> 
> Did Darrel Brooks say that white ppls place is in Europe and white ppl are invaders and that America is blk ppls home since blk ppl built it ?



Naw, Darrell Brooks (AKA MathBoi Fly) posted a lot of BLM crap on his social media...  before he ran over a bunch of defenseless grannies just trying to have a nice Christmas parade.  

If anything, as you can see by the above, he gave AMPLE warning he was a piece of shit who was going to do something bad if he wasn't locked up, but the system just kept kicking him out anyway.  









						Waukesha suspect shared posts promoting violence towards white people
					

The suspect accused of plowing into a parade in Waukesha, Wisconsin and killing six  on Sunday had shared social media posts promoting violence towards white people.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




_Facebook posts also show the amateur rapper, who went by his stage name, MathBoi Fly, had shared a series of links and memes relating to race and white privilege in June 2020, when protests erupted over the death of George Floyd. 

In a post from June 9, 2020, Brooks wrote: 'LEARNED ND TAUGHT BEHAVIOR!! so when we start bakk knokkin white people TF out ion wanna hear it...the old white ppl 2, KNOKK DEM TF OUT!! PERIOD..' followed by a middle finger and expletive emoji.  

Among the brow-raising social media posts that surfaced on Tuesday was a meme about Adolf Hitler and the identity of the 'real Jews'.

The graphic - posted on November 2015 - claimed negros are 'the true Hebrews' and that America had moved 'false white Jews into a state of Israel'.

The post seemed to promote the views of the Black Hebrew Israelites who believe African Americans are literal descendants of the Israelites in the Bible.

_


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> What arrogance & sense of superiority?  Just because I keep correcting your misconceptions about black people, as a black person who has lived what you all have only read about?   And then occasionally throwing in another fact about the dehumanization of black people in the United States by racist whites?
> 
> Lisa no one has asked or demanded that you DO anything but if you keep posting lies about black people, especially the ones who are least able to defend themselves, you are going to continue to get push back, it's that simple.
> 
> I can't tell what you're more upset about, the fact that I have Jewish people in my life who care about me or because I suggested your sister perhaps find a wet nurse until the formula shortage gets sorted out.  I heard that there is a huge planeload of it en route to the U.S. as we speak.


I have posted no lies about black people. You are just angry that I pointed out that blacks have it within themselves to move out of poverty by making responsible choices, rather than blame racism. And the fact that the majority of blacks are NOT in poverty proves it - they made the right choices. Just like the poor Jews who made the right choices.

And why would I be upset that you have Jewish people in your life? You’re so enraged that I’m holding blacks responsible for their own actions, just as I do whites, has you making no sense.

(And it’s my niece, not my sister, re the baby formula, and yes, we heard about the big shipment and hope that this latest Biden disaster will soon be under control.)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

BS Filter said:


> Go fuck yourself.


Wow, you wanna fight me now? LOL


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Joe, a decade ago whites were using the same excuses. 50,000 people aren't fighting cops and thinking they can win. The simple reality is that there are way too many bad cops and people like you are willing to make excuses for them. There should be no DWB and whites carry shit but don't get searched. Now you have made enough excuses. It's time you started to listen. Let's start with your racist comments about dumb blacks and affirmative action.
> 
> There is a case coming up that you need to learn the facts about. Let us look at the particulars in Students for Fair Admissions v. President & Fellows of Harvard College. It is a case first filed in 2014.



Um, yeah, not really interested in rehashing this case.   The point is, Asians with higher scores than blacks are being rejected for top universities, to fight 'Racism", when in fact, it's shifting racism from one minority group to another.  

I don't have a big problem with this in principle, because the Whites and Asians can go to state colleges and still do pretty well, and we need more black representation in the elite schools that for some reason run this country.  

Of course, maybe a solution would be to get rid of "elite" college designations and judge people on their individual merits.  Graduating from Yale doesn't make you smart.  It just makes you privileged. 





There are a lot of bad cops out there.  And frankly, the system needs to get better at weeding them out. 

But there are also a lot of cops out there trying to do the right thing, and they get treated like shit and stress out and make mistakes.  And they are just giving up.

Take Chicago. (Yes, I got to hear another rant from my brother on how his buddy was mistreated by the system!) Well right now, Chicago is down to 11,699 officers, down from a high of 14,000.   Mayor Beetlejuice had to LOWER standards for new cops to try to fill in the gap.   Crime is at an all time high.  businesses are abandoning downtown. 

This to you is progress?  Because quite honestly, I live in a nice mostly white suburb where we have plenty of cops who will happily pull you over and get no guff for it. (I got pulled over in January for a burned out headlight. I'm sure if I WERE black, I'd have gotten a ticket and maybe gotten my car searched.) The main victims of the "War on Cops" are the people who live in the communities you worry about.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> Precisely! What’s this rallying to the defense of Jews bit? Roosevelt knew of Hitler’s anti-Jew campaign long before he did anything, and was in quite fact willing - and did - send back a shipload of fleeing Jewish refugees back into Hitler’s arms.
> 
> The (false) claim that everyone raced to the Jews’ defense is a way to explain how Jews, subjected to unspeakable horrors due to bigotry, managed to go from poverty to middle class success in a single  generation - while blacks are still blaming long-ago racism on why a segment of them are in poverty.
> 
> You will hear all sorts of excuses from blacks, like Vine, who become enraged and lash out with “racist!” and “evil,” when it is brought to their attention that with the right choices, one can move from the bottom of the barrel to a respectable middle class life in a decade or so, and while facing horrible prejudice. This is particularly obvious when looking at the Jews.
> 
> Even WITHIN the same decade that my father lost his grandmother, aunt, and four cousins to Hitler, and witnessed the defeat as week after week, his own mother waited for a letter - from anyone….her own mother, or her sister, or perhaps one of the neices or nephews - that NEVER CAME, he moved from living in poor tenement housing at age 20 to a house in the suburbs at age 30, with wife and baby in tow.
> 
> If Jews can move from poverty to the middle class within 10 years, and within years of Hitler’s assault, and then to outright affluence 10 years after that, then blacks, with the added benefit of Affirmative Action, should have been able to do it in two generations. MOST DID. The ones who did not made bad choices.


1.  You all are acting like we had 24/7 coverage of what was going on in Germany like the coverage we have today of the devastation in Ukraine.  EVENTUALLY people came to the aid of those being persecuted, tortured and killed by Hitler.

2.  I suspect that you don't think what's happening in Ukraine is as bad as what happened to the Jewish people.

3. My grandfather fought Hitler as a Tuskegee Airman and lost his life during his service so your ingratitude towards t;hose who risked their lives for your people and how you treat their descendants speaks volumes about YOU

4.  So Lisa, can you explain how your entire family moved from being penniless to affluence in a 10 year period.  I'm sure there are plenty of people who would love to simply emulate what you all have done if it's such an easy and obtainable feat.  And please include enough details so that we can reproduce it in a simulation at least and don't forget to include the ages of each of the family members when they began their rise to affluence, the exact steps they took to obtain and what help they had getting there.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> I can only work so hard with your learning disability, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> College Admissions: Who Gets an Affirmative Action Bump?
> 
> 
> A new book demonstrates the affirmative action advantage that minority students enjoy when applying to elite colleges. African-Americans enjoy the biggest advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecollegesolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As they are packing up, I often ask the reps about their admission requirements for minority students since there are a significant number of these kids at Ben’s school. What I’ve discovered is that the college admission requirements for minority applicants are almost always lower.
> 
> Colleges want their student bodies to be ethnically diversified so they are willing to reduce the admission standards for minority students who don’t have access to SAT prep tutors and other advantages that many suburban teenagers enjoy.
> 
> It’s a touchy subject, however, which is why colleges don’t publicize the lower admission requirements for minority applicants._
> 
> 
> Now, unlike LISA, I don't have a problem with this, mostly.   I consider it balancing the scales.  Give them the opportunity to do the hard work, and they'll prosper.


Show me a link from a university were they say they allowing blk ppl in with lower scores than whites ?

Still waiting


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> I guess this clip has gone viral and maybe most have seen it but it's a very rare instance like (_one in a thousand)_ where a white person doesn't go along with other white supremacist.
> 
> Couple get into an uber and were like _"You're a white guy"_ like they were grateful....but interestingly.....look at the shock and amazement of the couple when the white dude told them to to get out of his and he's like _"fkin neegger luva man" (Starts at 41 seconds)_
> 
> Part of the code of white supremacy is you are not supposed to call out other white supremacists. This is why white people can commit crimes and nothing happen to them and here's the thing EVEN white people who are not hardcore white supremacist will go along with it.



Yeah, okay, so let's take another look at this. 

This couple was pretty obviously inebriated.  The main reason we tolerate Lyft and Uber (which has bankrupted thousands of people of color who did the hard work and paid for Taxi Medallions) is because we don't want people driving drunk.  We want them to call for a ride.   And people say stupid shit when they are drunk.  (Sorry, I just got back from a wedding this weekend... Ugh) 

So this woman said something that was, you know, kind of stupid, and this guy refused them service.   Something we get very upset about in liberal land when it's a baker who doesn't want to bake a gay cake.  

So because his refusal of service was "politically correct", we treat him like a hero?  

Hardly.  

Everyone in that scenario was out of line, but no one did anything criminal.  

And I'm sure cancel culture will come for this couple and they will lose their jobs because the media decided to single them out.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> I have posted no lies about black people. You are just angry that I pointed out that blacks have it within themselves to move out of poverty by making responsible choices, rather than blame racism. And the fact that the majority of blacks are NOT in poverty proves it - they made the right choices. Just like the poor Jews who made the right choices.
> 
> And why would I be upset that you have Jewish people in your life? You’re so enraged that I’m holding blacks responsible for their own actions, just as I do whites, has you making no sense.
> 
> (And it’s my niece, not my sister, re the baby formula, and yes, we heard about the big shipment and hope that this latest Biden disaster will soon be under control.)


Why do you think Biden is responsible for the fact that your niece can't feed her child and not the choices she's made?  

And as far as I can see you have no authority to hold anyone accountable for anything, black or white.  

And you keep lying and saying that I'm angry and enraged.  Why?  Because I won't stop correcting your falsehoods?


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Show me a link from a university were they say they allowing blk ppl in with lower scores than whites ?
> 
> Still waiting



Oh, so they have to admit what they are doing?


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 1.  You all are acting like we had 24/7 coverage of what was going on in Germany like the coverage we have today of the devastation in Ukraine.  EVENTUALLY people came to the aid of those being persecuted, tortured and killed by Hitler.


There was plenty of coverage, beginning with the anti-Jew campaign beginning in the 1930s. People didn’t care because they didn’t like Jews, either. That‘s also why FDR was more willing to send Jews back to their deaths than admit him to this country - Americans didn’t want any more Jews, even if it meant they would be killed otherwise.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 2.  I suspect that you don't think what's happening in Ukraine is as bad as what happened to the Jewish people.



It’s horrendous what is happening to the poor Ukrainians. But it is not comparable to rounding up people specifically because you hate their religion, and marching them to their deaths.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 3. My grandfather fought Hitler as a Tuskegee Airman and lost his life during his service so your ingratitude towards t;hose who risked their lives for your people and how you treat their descendants speaks volumes about YOU



I don’t treat their descendants poorly. All I did was say blacks who are still in poverty have it within themselves to move beyond it, via correct choices.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 4.  So Lisa, can you explain how your entire family moved from being penniless to affluence in a 10 year period.  I'm sure there are plenty of people who would love to simply emulate what you all have done if it's such an easy and obtainable feat.  And please include enough details so that we can reproduce it in a simulation at least and don't forget to include the ages of each of the family members when they began their rise to affluence, the exact steps they took to obtain and what help they had getting there.


I’ve told you many times. My parents and siblings were all very bright, disciplined, and motivated, and won admissions to competitive colleges tuition free due to their top scores and grades. These colleges were all integrated, and the opportunity was there for poor blacks who did equally as well in school and the entrance exam.

Then, after college, which required everyone to work part-time to help provide food for their families, they got jobs in their fields. 

NOBODY had a baby. All lived in modest housing. Then, upon marriage, they moved into small apartments, saving money. it took everyone about 7 or 8 years to a down payment for their first modest house.

So that’s how it’s done, and I’ve been saying:

1) No babies before marriage
2) Finish school


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Why do you think Biden is responsible for the fact that your niece can't feed her child and not the choices she's made?


Wow. So the fact that Biden didn’t act soon enough when a problem surfaced in the fall means my niece made a bad choice? That’s a big stretch, even for someone like you.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And as far as I can see you have no authority to hold anyone accountable for anything, black or white.


Of course I have no authority. But that can’t mean I can’t point out the obvious that good choices lead to successful lives, and having babies out of wedlock and dropping out of school leads to failure, for blacks and whites alike.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And you keep lying and saying that I'm angry and enraged.  Why?  Because I won't stop correcting your falsehoods?



Of course you’re angry and enraged. That’s why you lash out with ridiculous attacks like calling me “evil” for saying that blacks who are in poverty are so due to bad lifestyle choices, and not racism.


----------



## JoeB131

Lisa558 said:


> And didn’t blacks and progtards claim the black thug who mowed down 60 white people, killing six, “mentally ill”? And we haven’t heard much about him since. On the other hand, we have this white racist being called a white suoremacist by the president, which he apparentky is, but did he call Daryl Brooks a black supremacist?
> 
> The excuses are being made for blacks, while whites are called racists. The president even called Kyle a white supremacist, and all th kid did was defend himself against two BLM barbarians.



Okay, equal time and fairness.    We are week past the mass shooting in Buffalo, and people are barely talking about it anymore.  Just like people stopped talking about MathBoi Fly errrr... Darrell Brooks after about a week.   We always have a new horror to focus on in this country, because we love our guns so much and we are kind of numb to the violence.  

Brooks is mentally ill.  Yet we don't get a lot of talk about that the way we do when a white mass murderer goes on a rampage.  so instead we let these crazy people wander the streets, and leave it to the police to deal with them, and god forbid one of them dies during an arrest because you might as well turn your gun on yourself. 

Now, Joe's Ideal World, we'd make sure everyone had access to mental health treatment and COMPELL people to take their meds.. but that would upset a lot of people who've just become numb to the problem.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, so they have to admit what they are doing?


Just tapout


----------



## GMCGeneral

Hey Paul Essien. Four words for you

SHUT UP YOU RACIST!!! 

MLK would consider you a disgrace to your race.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> There was plenty of coverage, beginning with the anti-Jew campaign beginning in the 1930s. People didn’t care because they didn’t like Jews, either. That‘s also why FDR was more willing to send Jews back to their deaths than admit him to this country - Americans didn’t want any more Jews, even if it meant they would be killed otherwise.
> 
> 
> It’s horrendous what is happening to the poor Ukrainians. But it is not comparable to rounding up people specifically because you hate their religion, and marching them to their deaths.
> 
> 
> I don’t treat their descendants poorly. All I did was say blacks who are still in poverty have it within themselves to move beyond it, via correct choices.
> 
> I’ve told you many times. My parents and siblings were all very bright, disciplined, and motivated, and won admissions to competitive colleges tuition free due to their top scores and grades. These colleges were all integrated, and the opportunity was there for poor blacks who did equally as well in school and the entrance exam.
> 
> Then, after college, which required everyone to work part-time to help provide food for their families, they got jobs in their fields.
> 
> NOBODY had a baby. All lived in modest housing. Then, upon marriage, they moved into small apartments, saving money. it took everyone about 7 or 8 years to a down payment for their first modest house.
> 
> So that’s how it’s done, and I’ve been saying:
> 
> 1) No babies before marriage
> 2) Finish school


I've never seen you spell this out like this before, but I do have questions, thank you.

1.  How old were they when they arrived to the U.S. and they immediately were accepted into college?
2.  Did they go to school part-time or full-time?
3.  If full-time how did they support themselves?
4.  If part-time was it so that they work also work to support themselves while attending classes?
5.  If enrolled part-time how long until they graduated?
6.  If enrolled full-time how long until they graduated?
7.  What type of jobs did they have that allowed them to support themselves during schooling
8.  What types of jobs did their schooling allow them to do once they graduated?
9.  That 7 to 8 years of saving for a down payment for a home, when did they start saving and where did the money come from?

Also which integrated schools and where were providing good educations for no tuition during the 1940s, including to black students?


----------



## Lisa558

Lisa558 said:


> There was plenty of coverage, beginning with the anti-Jew campaign beginning in the 1930s. People didn’t care because they didn’t like Jews, either. That‘s also why FDR was more willing to send Jews back to their deaths than admit him to this country - Americans didn’t want any more Jews, even if it meant they would be killed otherwise.
> 
> 
> It’s horrendous what is happening to the poor Ukrainians. But it is not comparable to rounding up people specifically because you hate their religion, and marching them to their deaths.
> 
> 
> I don’t treat their descendants poorly. All I did was say blacks who are still in poverty have it within themselves to move beyond it, via correct choices.
> 
> I’ve told you many times. My parents and siblings were all very bright, disciplined, and motivated, and won admissions to competitive colleges tuition free due to their top scores and grades. These colleges were all integrated, and the opportunity was there for poor blacks who did equally as well in school and the entrance exam.
> 
> Then, after college, which required everyone to work part-time to help provide food for their families, they got jobs in their fields.
> 
> NOBODY had a baby. All lived in modest housing. Then, upon marriage, they moved into small apartments, saving money. it took everyone about 7 or 8 years to a down payment for their first modest house.
> 
> So that’s how it’s done, and I’ve been saying:
> 
> 1) No babies before marriage
> 2) Finish school


P.S. I forgot to mention that after my dad graduated from college, he wanted to get a grad degree. So he eventually got a full-time job with a university  that had the program he wanted, and got to go tuition free.

Those were tough years - working full time and going through a competitive grad program. But that’s another element of success: willingness to make sacrifices, and work EXTREMELY hard.


----------



## 1stNickD

Paul Essien said:


> 1) The US supreme court is making it even easier for the cops to kill black people. That's all these laws about. Now sure, they don't mind a few white people getting caught in the crossfire, but essentially these laws are about killing or harming black people
> 
> 2) *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> A white man points gun at Cops. They Ask Him to Stand Down. He Shoots at them. They ask him to stand Down again. He refuses again and fights With Cops. But he is taken alive
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What would have happened if he was black ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) You know how white supremacist love to lie about "Were helping black people. Look at all this aid we give"
> 
> _Yeah a bag of rice for a bag of diamonds_.
> 
> This is an old mafia trick. The mafia used to kill a wife's husband then a week later, show up at her house with a envelope of money telling her "_What a great guy he was_". White supremacists acts of aggression are always followed by white supremacist acts of compassion. You must keep the victims confused.
> 
> But this is what the Red cross is doing haiti. Child Sex rings etc. They've found 21 cases of sexual misconduct in last three years but of course keep digging and the real number is in the thousands. Not that the money was ever meant to go to Haiti.
> 
> Once again. White supremacists have history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is happening to black/African ppl globally. British soldiers that were forcing the poverty stricken African women and underage girls to have sex with them in exchange for food and clean water.
> 
> 3) Screen writer of the original Planet of The Apes says the film was about about Black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now watch how quickly this post will get locked.*
> 
> To the mods black people talking about racism on a section of a forum that's dedicated to racism is race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in USMB if you talk about racism then you must focus on how screwed up, violent or dumb black people supposedly are anything else is race baiting.


----------



## JoeB131

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Really? Your argument is "but those guys did it too!"? It doesn't make sense to tell someone who is being treated poorly in their own country that they should be thankful they're not treated as poorly as some others in another country. But I suspect that you already know this and just threw that out there as a deflection.
> 
> What Hitler and the Nazi did to the Jewish people was horrific but when it was done the whole world (mostly) rallied to the defense of the Jewish people, eventually they were rescued and their ordeal ended. They were even paid reparations to try to help compensate for some of their losses.



Ehhh, not really.  The world Rallied against Hitler because he kept threatening their countries... not because they cared about the Jews all that much.   Frankly if WW2 had been avoided by the French and British NOT writing the Polish Colonels a blank check, you'd have not seen a European war.  

World War 2 was only as bad as it was because of the ineptitude of the Western powers.  Before the invasion of Poland, Hitler and Mussolini were tolerated because they were seen as a counterbalance to Stalin, who REALLY scared the elites of west with his threats to redistribute wealth.   Only when Hitler and Stalin signed a treaty to divide Poland did they get serious about stopping him.  



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Nobody tells the Jewish people to shut up about the Holocaust and get over it which occurred in the 40s,



Actually, I do all the time when they use it as an excuse to defend Zionist abuses of the Palestinians.  



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> but if black people lament the torching of the most affluent black neighborhood in the United States during a riot by a mob of angry white people, causing untold death and destruction, yet not a single white person was ever held accountable nor a single black person ever compensated for their losses in any way, we're told to suck it up.



Um, yeah.. because frankly, it wasn't that big of a deal, compared to the Holocaust or dozens of other bad actions.  



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 3000 white people who killed many people, looted the black banks, destroyed every inch of the community yet not a one of them was ever arrested, let alone convicted?



Sounds terrible.  Kind of like all those business owners who lost their businesses in the BLM Riots.  How many people have been convicted of those?


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Just tapout



Why? I've already proven my point.   Colleges are admitting people on the basis of diversity and not acheivement, which is why black college students are 2.5X more likely to drop out than white students.  MEANWHILE Asian Students graduate a 1.5X the rate of white people.  

Maybe- just maybe, instead of whining about racism, you look at what the Asian kids are doing right and copy that.  

Just saying.


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I've never seen you spell this out like this before, but I do have questions, thank you.


Not sure if you’re trying to discredit me, but here are the answers.:


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 1.  How old were they when they arrived to the U.S. and they immediately were accepted into college?



They were born here. Their parents, my grandparents, were the immigrants, who arrived penniless. None had any education beyond grade school, and both families were dirt poor. They couldn’t even afford the extra penny to have the ice delivered!


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 2.  Did they go to school part-time or full-time?



Full time.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 3.  If full-time how did they support themselves?



They lived with their parents, and did the daily commute, which was loooong. In addition to being enrolled in college full time, they also had part-time jobs after class to help their families buy food. I don’t remember my dad’s particulars, but my mom told me she worked until 10 pm., got home around 11 pm, and then hit the books until around 2 am. I imagine my dad had a similar schedule.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 4.  If part-time was it so that they work also work to support themselves while attending classes?



Answered above.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 5.  If enrolled part-time how long until they graduated?


N/A



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 6.  If enrolled full-time how long until they graduated?



Four years for Mom. Four and a half years for Dad because his father got sick, and my dad had to drop out to take a full-time job. That lasted six months, and then Dad resumed his studies.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 7.  What type of jobs did they have that allowed them to support themselves during schooling



As said, they didn’t support themselves during college. They still lived in the tenements, with their parents.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 8.  What types of jobs did their schooling allow them to do once they graduated?


Both professional jobs.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> 9.  That 7 to 8 years of saving for a down payment for a home, when did they start saving and where did the money come from?



The money came from their earnings of course. Both my parents worked, and lived in a modest apartment that allowed them to save a good amount of their salaries. They could have splurged on a nicer apartment, but they were goal-oriented toward a house.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Also which integrated schools and where were providing good educations for no tuition during the 1940s, including to black students?


I don’t want to give the names of my parents colleges, since I have already given a lot of identifying information. But the schools in their areas were fully integrated.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> Why? I've already proven my point.   Colleges are admitting people on the basis of diversity and not acheivement, which is why black college students are 2.5X more likely to drop out than white students.  MEANWHILE Asian Students graduate a 1.5X the rate of white people.
> 
> Maybe- just maybe, instead of whining about racism, you look at what the Asian kids are doing right and copy that.
> 
> Just saying.


Link ?


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Link ?



Already provided several... did you need someone to explain the big words to you?


----------



## MizMolly

Lisa558 said:


> I have no nastiness toward black people. I only said that the ones still in poverty have it within themselves to move beyond that, and I refuse to blame racism for everything - as you insist everyone should do. It’s a typical liberal attitude: “believe the way *I* demand, or you are a racist!”
> 
> Your arrogance and sense of superiority over me jump off the screen, and solely for the fact that I won’t submit to the leftist position.
> 
> And I ask for now the 8th time:
> 
> If racism is why some blacks are still in poverty, then why are MOST blacks not in poverty?


And why are so many whites in poverty?


IM2 said:


> Hitler patterned his treatment of Jews after what we were doing here. What Hitler did lasted less than 15 years. He was also killing blacks at the same time. Jim Crow was 100 years. Several generations died suffering from Jim Crow. White racists are always trying to claim something was worse than slavery, but there is no such thing as the struggle olympics. What happened here between slavery and Jim Crow surpassed what Hitler did. Both of these situations were horrible atrocities and no one should be arguing about how nice Jim Crow was compared to Hitler. That's pathetic and subhuman.
> 
> In 2012 our government authorized the release of funds to be paid as reparations to Jews even though the U.S. did not commit the holocaust. No world war was fought to end Jim Crow. In fact whites are trying to return to that system So Joe, you need to think before you post because in every discussion you have had with blacks here, you sound like Lisa and Ray.
> 
> Today we see white Jews like Lisa, racist, then when called on it she plays the persecuted Jew card. That's like Westvall who when he gets called on his racism, he turns to a native american. Its time whites like you guys stopped the duck and dodge. You're white and you have benefitted from a system of white preference. None of you have faced what we have as blacks. And that's the bottom line.


The Holocaust and American slavery were not the same. But to say slavery was worse, shame on you. They were both heinous.


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam 

Also, remember…..the comparison isn’t to what blacks had in the 40’s but to what blacks have had for the past two generations.

If my parents could go through that, still living in poverty, working until 10 pm after a full day of class, and then coming home to begin their homework, then blacks could (at a minimum, since we are talking about getting out of poverty) get a free community college degree via Pell Grants, focus on a vocational track, and be set for decent earnings.

If they are especially bright, motivated, and disciplined, like my parents were, they can transfer with academic scholarships and get most, of not all, of their tuition paid for their bachelor’s degree.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, Darrell Brooks (AKA MathBoi Fly) posted a lot of BLM crap on his social media...  before he ran over a bunch of defenseless grannies just trying to have a nice Christmas parade.
> 
> If anything, as you can see by the above, he gave AMPLE warning he was a piece of shit who was going to do something bad if he wasn't locked up, but the system just kept kicking him out anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waukesha suspect shared posts promoting violence towards white people
> 
> 
> The suspect accused of plowing into a parade in Waukesha, Wisconsin and killing six  on Sunday had shared social media posts promoting violence towards white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Facebook posts also show the amateur rapper, who went by his stage name, MathBoi Fly, had shared a series of links and memes relating to race and white privilege in June 2020, when protests erupted over the death of George Floyd.
> 
> In a post from June 9, 2020, Brooks wrote: 'LEARNED ND TAUGHT BEHAVIOR!! so when we start bakk knokkin white people TF out ion wanna hear it...the old white ppl 2, KNOKK DEM TF OUT!! PERIOD..' followed by a middle finger and expletive emoji.
> 
> Among the brow-raising social media posts that surfaced on Tuesday was a meme about Adolf Hitler and the identity of the 'real Jews'.
> 
> The graphic - posted on November 2015 - claimed negros are 'the true Hebrews' and that America had moved 'false white Jews into a state of Israel'.
> 
> The post seemed to promote the views of the Black Hebrew Israelites who believe African Americans are literal descendants of the Israelites in the Bible._


No he did not post BLM anything. It's time you mfs stopped conflating everything black with CRT and BLM. The black hebrew Israelites aren't BLM and most blacks pay no attention to them. But like a lot of whites you want to pretend the racism practiced by members of your race has no impact but you raggedy bitches are the first to threaten somebody about how our telling your white asses about the racism we face will turn you into racists.

Again, the Black Hebrew Israelites are not BLM you dumb mf. Get that straight. Then stop pretending that blacks all need to accept racism without getting angry about listening to a bunch of white bastards like you guys telling us that racism was 100 years ago when we're reading opinions from whites that sound like what whites were saying in the 1800's.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> There was plenty of coverage, beginning with the anti-Jew campaign beginning in the 1930s. People didn’t care because they didn’t like Jews, either. That‘s also why FDR was more willing to send Jews back to their deaths than admit him to this country - Americans didn’t want any more Jews, even if it meant they would be killed otherwise.
> 
> 
> It’s horrendous what is happening to the poor Ukrainians. But it is not comparable to rounding up people specifically because you hate their religion, and marching them to their deaths.
> 
> 
> I don’t treat their descendants poorly. All I did was say blacks who are still in poverty have it within themselves to move beyond it, via correct choices.
> 
> I’ve told you many times. My parents and siblings were all very bright, disciplined, and motivated, and won admissions to competitive colleges tuition free due to their top scores and grades. These colleges were all integrated, and the opportunity was there for poor blacks who did equally as well in school and the entrance exam.
> 
> Then, after college, which required everyone to work part-time to help provide food for their families, they got jobs in their fields.
> 
> NOBODY had a baby. All lived in modest housing. Then, upon marriage, they moved into small apartments, saving money. it took everyone about 7 or 8 years to a down payment for their first modest house.
> 
> So that’s how it’s done, and I’ve been saying:
> 
> 1) No babies before marriage
> 2) Finish school


Lisa, 

Everything you say we must do, we're doing it.

So shut the hell up.


----------



## Lisa558

MizMolly said:


> And why are so many whites in poverty?



For the same reason, pretty much: they had babies out of wedlock and didn‘t get an adequate education as a result.

I am personally in close contact with two poor people via my volunteer work teaching financial literacy. One had a baby at 17, the other at 15. Both are white, and now are around 30 with multiple children. It’s always the same story.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Already provided several... did you need someone to explain the big words to you?


No you haven't. Meanwhile you ignored this:

_“Using publicly released reports, we examine the preferences Harvard gives for recruited athletes, legacies, those on the dean’s interest list, and children of faculty and staff (ALDCs). Among white admits, over 43% are ALDC. Among admits who are African American, Asian American, and Hispanic, the share is less than 16% each. *Our model of admissions shows that roughly three quarters of white ALDC admits would have been rejected if they had been treated as white non-ALDCs*. Removing preferences for athletes and legacies would significantly alter the racial distribution of admitted students, with the share of white admits falling and all other groups rising or remaining unchanged.” _

This shows that dumb whites are being admitted into places like Harvard before more qualified minorities. 

Daniella Silva, _Study on Harvard finds 43 percent of white students are legacy, athletes, related to donors or staff_, Study finds 43 percent of Harvard's white students are legacy, athletes, related to donors or staff

Peter Arcidiacono, Josh Kinsler, Tyler Ransom, National Bureau Of Economic Research, _Legacy And Athlete Preferences At Harvard_, Working Paper 26316, Legacy and Athlete Preferences at Harvard


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Again, the Black Hebrew Israelites are not BLM you dumb mf. Get that straight. Then stop pretending that blacks all need to accept racism without getting angry about listening to a bunch of white bastards like you guys telling us that racism was 100 years ago when we're reading opinions from whites that sound like what whites were saying in the 1800's.



Actually, it kind of sounds like you are making excuses for MathBoi Fly!  



IM2 said:


> No he did not post BLM anything. It's time you mfs stopped conflating everything black with CRT and BLM. The black hebrew Israelites aren't BLM and most blacks pay no attention to them. But like a lot of whites you want to pretend the racism practiced by members of your race has no impact but you raggedy bitches are the first to threaten somebody about how our telling your white asses about the racism we face will turn you into racists.



I think the part where he talked about "knocking white people out" and then he went on to run over five grannies and a six year old child was pretty indicative.


----------



## MizMolly

Lisa558 said:


> For the same reason, pretty much: they had babies out of wedlock and didn‘t get an adequate education as a result.
> 
> I am personally in close contact with two poor people via my volunteer work teaching financial literacy. One had a baby at 17, the other at 15. Both are white, and now are around 30 with multiple children. It’s always the same story.


That was my point. There are poor white people, race isn’t a factor.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Meanwhile you ignored this:



Because it wasn't important and I've already pointed it out arguing with Lisa.  

Again- I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH AFFIRMATIVE ACTION in moderation.  

And I'm all for getting rid of Athletic scholarships and admissions, a holdover from an earlier time when physical fitness was considered part of an academic life.  

But the point remains, if you are bumping an Asian kid with a 4.0 GPA and a 1600 SAT for a black kid with a 3.2 GPA and a 1400 SAT, that's just shifting the racism. I can honestly see why the Asian kid is upset about it and won't be terribly surprised if SCOTUS ends ALL affirmative Action pretty soon.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> For the same reason, pretty much: they had babies out of wedlock and didn‘t get an adequate education as a result.
> 
> I am personally in close contact with two poor people via my volunteer work teaching financial literacy. One had a baby at 17, the other at 15. Both are white, and now are around 30 with multiple children. It’s always the same story.



Explain this:

In 2017, Demos published a study titled, _“The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap.” _On page 10 this statement is written: 

_"The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more wealth than the median Latino two-parent household."_

Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, _The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap, pg. 10_ https://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset Value of Whiteness_0.pdf

Like I said in my thread, you right wingers have no solution and affirmative action beneficiaries like you and Molly don't even have the first clue about what the problem even is.


----------



## Lisa558

MizMolly said:


> That was my point. There are poor white people, race isn’t a factor.


Exactly! And that’s what I said in my OP - on a different thread - that blacks and whites living in poverty today are so for the same reasons. But because I didn’t blame racism for the black poverty, while of course holding only whites responsible for their poverty, the racist blacks came out me, calling me all sorts of awful names.

The only acceptable belief to racist black is to say “it’s not blacks‘ faultAT ALL and it’s all the fault of racism from generations ago”


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it kind of sounds like you are making excuses for MathBoi Fly!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the part where he talked about "knocking white people out" and then he went on to run over five grannies and a six year old child was pretty indicative.


No, I'm stating a reality your white ass doesn't face so you can understand what caused this. As far as I'm concerned Brooks is weak because he let racism put his black ass in the place racists want us. So perhaps it's time you listened instead of being white thinking you can explain things you've never experienced.

It's apparent that you're stupid on these matters when you call some Black Hebrew Israelite shit BLM.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> Wow. So the fact that Biden didn’t act soon enough when a problem surfaced in the fall means my niece made a bad choice? That’s a big stretch, even for someone like you.


I never said that, I asked you a question   Actuality it was a rhetorical question, but since you brought it up, why is the president of the United States responsible for seeing that your niece's baby is fed?



Lisa558 said:


> Of course I have no authority. But that can’t mean I can’t point out the obvious that good choices lead to successful lives, and having babies out of wedlock and dropping out of school leads to failure, for blacks and whites alike.


But more whites do that than blacks yet your focus is on black people, rather obsessively.



Lisa558 said:


> Of course you’re angry and enraged. That’s why you lash out with ridiculous attacks like calling me “evil” for saying that blacks who are in poverty are so due to bad lifestyle choices, and not racism.


It says more about you than me that you can only perceive me as an angry black woman, when the reality appears to be that you're simply not accustomed to a black person, especially a woman, contradicting you and refusing to back down from the things you say that are not true.

The lies that white people tell on black people can get folks killed, as we have seen again just recently.  So you can either try to understand where we are coming from when we take time out of our lives to provide you with information that should enlighten you, or you can continue to believe things that are not true, continue to spread lies and risk people perceiving you as a racist and as evil.  Hell even Justin Bieber knows you're evil 





I guess you must think that what works for your family who are not black, should work for every family including those who are black.  That would be a reasonable assumption, perhaps, if all other things were the same, but your family came to this country and took advantage of things that black people were not lawfully allowed to avail themselves of.

I sincerely believe that education is the way to obtaining a better life for oneself but it's not as easily obtained for everyone for various reasons.

The men who would eventually go on to become the Tuskegee Airmen had to sue the United States military in order for them to be allowed to participate in the military efforts of WWII and receive training as fighter pilots.  They lived and worked in segregated barracks and were not allowed the freedom to move around that the white soldiers had simply because they were black

In 1939, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) took aim at the military’s segregationist policies. Negro newspapers and civic groups around the country began a public campaign to integrate the armed forces. The African-American _Pittsburgh Courier_ especially agitated for acceptance of blacks in the Air Corps.​​In 1941, the campaign turned to the courts. Yancey Williams, a student at Howard University, filed a suit backed by the NAACP to force the Air Corps to accept him into training. The Corps’ answer was to create a segregated unit to train black pilots and ground crews at Tuskegee Institute in Alabama.​​That wasn’t what the NAACP had sought; it wanted full integration. The 239 black aviators who comprised the National Airmen’s Association also strongly objected, but to no avail. The plan was called the Tuskegee Experiment. Member of the Tuskegee Airmen believed it was called an experiment, “because we were supposed to fail.”  Contrary to what is commonly believed, however, the training at Tuskegee was the equal of that at white facilities.​​And then there were the white people in Virginia who didn't care (where have we heard t his before) that the landmark U.S. Supreme Court decision Brown v Board of Education determined that the concept of "separate but equal" when it came to education was unconstitutional.  They didn't want their children going to school with black children so they came up with a scheme to shut down the entire school district.  That dragged on for 5 years where the white children were put into private schools but the black children had no where to go.  Five years in which their education was stymied.
​


> Before he could graduate, county officials shuttered the schools to avoid desegregating them, using a tactic to evade the law: they refused to appropriate taxes to pay for the school year. A foundation was created to support private education for white students; later tuition grants were offered. The Black students were on their own.​​
> 
> ​
> Left: Senator Harry Flood Byrd Sr galvanized white resistance to integration. Right: Governor J Lindsay Almond of Virginia claimed integration would cause ‘strife, bitterness and chaos’. Photographs: Alamy/Getty Images
> Hamlin had promised his mother, who had only completed the sixth grade, that he would graduate high school. “So, when schools closed and I’m going into the 12th grade, that was the one thing that stuck with me most, my mom’s desire for me to graduate high school,” he said. “And now, all the sudden, through no fault of our own, it appears that I wasn’t going to be able to do that.”​


​From 1959 to 1964, Black students didn’t receive a formal education in Prince Edward county.​​“That story is unique among the south. There’s no other locality that closes its schools for such an extended period of time in order to avoid school desegregation,” said Brian Daugherity, an associate history professor at Virginia Commonwealth University who has written books about Virginia’s desegregation battles.
...
In the 1950s, rather than integrate some public schools, Virginia closed them​

All other things are NOT equal, nor have they ever been, and still are not equal yet today.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> Those were tough years - working full time and going through a competitive grad program. But that’s another element of success: willingness to make sacrifices, and work EXTREMELY hard.


LOL


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> Exactly! And that’s what I said in my OP - on a different thread - that blacks and whites living in poverty today are so for the same reasons. But because I didn’t blame racism for the black poverty, while of course holding only whites responsible for their poverty, the racist blacks came out me, calling me all sorts of awful names.
> 
> The only acceptable belief to racist black is to say “it’s not blacks‘ faultAT ALL and it’s all the fault of racism from generations ago”


The problem with what you say is that it's wrong. The facts show it. Now try explaining this:

_*"The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more wealth than the median Latino two-parent household."*_


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Explain this:
> 
> In 2017, Demos published a study titled, _“The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap.” _On page 10 this statement is written:
> 
> _"The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more wealth than the median Latino two-parent household."_



Sure.... That's an easy one.  A white single parent is more likely to have a wider support network of family, even after they made their "mistake".   

It's also a bit of misnomer to use a term like "single parent", as that includes both women who had children out of wedlock as well as women who get divorces, and white single parents are far more likely to fall in the latter category.   Which means there is often an alimony/child support settlement that provides for her.  Unlike the single parent in the hood, whose baby daddy has children with other women and ducks out on his child support.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> No, I'm stating a reality your white ass doesn't face so you can understand what caused this. As far as I'm concerned Brooks is weak because he let racism put his black ass in the place racists want us. So perhaps it's time you listened instead of being white thinking you can explain things you've never experienced.
> 
> It's apparent that you're stupid on these matters when you call some Black Hebrew Israelite shit BLM.



Guy, it wasn't just the Black Hebrews he talked about,  He talked about knocking some white people out.  

What caused this is that we didn't take MathBoi Fly and toss his ass into jail for the ten or so previous offenses he committed, MOST of them committed against other black people, including family members.  

(Oh, I'm going to refer to Brooks as "MathBoi Fly" from now on because I think it's funny, and I never pass up a cheap laugh.) 

Everybody has a sad story, man.  You either get past it or you spend your life whining about it.


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I never said that, I asked you a question   Actuality it was a rhetorical question, but since you brought it up, why is the president of the United States responsible for seeing that your niece's baby is fed?
> 
> 
> But more whites do that than blacks yet your focus is on black people, rather obsessively.
> 
> 
> It says more about you than me that you can only perceive me as an angry black woman, when the reality appears to be that you're simply not accustomed to a black person, especially a woman, contradicting you and refusing to back down from the things you say that are not true.
> 
> The lies that white people tell on black people can get folks killed, as we have seen again just recently.  So you can either try to understand where we are coming from when we take time out of our lives to provide you with information that should enlighten you, or you can continue to believe things that are not true, continue to spread lies and risk people perceiving you as a racist and as evil.  Hell even Justin Bieber knows you're evil
> View attachment 648333
> 
> I guess you must think that what works for your family who are not black, should work for every family including those who are black.  That would be a reasonable assumption, perhaps, if all other things were the same, but your family came to this country and took advantage of things that black people were not lawfully allowed to avail themselves of.
> 
> I sincerely believe that education is the way to obtaining a better life for oneself but it's not as easily obtained for everyone for various reasons.
> 
> The men who would eventually go on to become the Tuskegee Airmen had to sue the United States military in order for them to be allowed to participate in the military efforts of WWII and receive training as fighter pilots.  They lived and worked in segregated barracks and were not allowed the freedom to move around that the white soldiers had simply because they were black
> 
> In 1939, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) took aim at the military’s segregationist policies. Negro newspapers and civic groups around the country began a public campaign to integrate the armed forces. The African-American _Pittsburgh Courier_ especially agitated for acceptance of blacks in the Air Corps.​​In 1941, the campaign turned to the courts. Yancey Williams, a student at Howard University, filed a suit backed by the NAACP to force the Air Corps to accept him into training. The Corps’ answer was to create a segregated unit to train black pilots and ground crews at Tuskegee Institute in Alabama.​​That wasn’t what the NAACP had sought; it wanted full integration. The 239 black aviators who comprised the National Airmen’s Association also strongly objected, but to no avail. The plan was called the Tuskegee Experiment. Member of the Tuskegee Airmen believed it was called an experiment, “because we were supposed to fail.”  Contrary to what is commonly believed, however, the training at Tuskegee was the equal of that at white facilities.​​And then there were the white people in Virginia who didn't care (where have we heard t his before) that the landmark U.S. Supreme Court decision Brown v Board of Education determined that the concept of "separate but equal" when it came to education was unconstitutional.  They didn't want their children going to school with black children so they came up with a scheme to shut down the entire school district.  That dragged on for 5 years where the white children were put into private schools but the black children had no where to go.  Five years in which their education was stymied.
> ​
> ​From 1959 to 1964, Black students didn’t receive a formal education in Prince Edward county.​​“That story is unique among the south. There’s no other locality that closes its schools for such an extended period of time in order to avoid school desegregation,” said Brian Daugherity, an associate history professor at Virginia Commonwealth University who has written books about Virginia’s desegregation battles.​...​In the 1950s, rather than integrate some public schools, Virginia closed them​
> 
> All other things are NOT equal, nor have they ever been, and still are not equal yet today.


Blah, blah, blah. What worked for my family would work for anyone - and you’re having trouble discrediting that, so you’re back “waaaaa….things are not equal for blacks.”

The fact is that is required a lot of sacrifice, discipline, and hard work for my parents to go from poverty to the middle class. There isn’t a single valid reason why a black person today, with all the special affirmative action opportunities and Pell Grants that can be applied to thousands of different programs, cannot move out of poverty.

Period. Stop with the excuses. In response to your questions, I detailed very clearly what my parents had to do to get college educations when they were dirt-poor. Instead of giving credit to them for following such a wise - and yes, difficult - path, you’re back to whining, “.waaaaa……everything’s not equal for blacks.” NOT true. Blacks are actually favored these days, and I’ll tell you, back in the 40s, the Jews were anything BUT favored. And it didn’t stop my parents.

Stop blaming racism for every failure within the black community, and start demanding accountability for their own actions and choices.


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> LOL


THAT is funny? My saying how it was tough for my parents during those years, going to college full time and then having to work long hours at a job to help put food on their families’ tables? Compared to what blacks have TODAY? With all the pro-black favoritism in college admissions?

The reason you won’t give credit to my parents is that it would require you to hold those who make poor choices accountable. Including black people.


----------



## Lisa558

And P.S. You’re still calling me ”evil,” even though - especially so - thst you know how angry that false accusation makes me. How horrible of you to call people evil because they won’t submit to your “blacks are still victims” narrative.

There is no point to engaging with someone still so mired in the victimhood mindset that she can’t see beyond it.


----------



## BS Filter

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Wow, you wanna fight me now? LOL


You think "Go fuck yourself" means I want to fight you?  You're stupid.


----------



## 1stNickD

Personal experience will always guide a person's reaction. Who are the violent people the police most often interact with? What happens on a daily basis in those interactions influences the spilt second decisions they have to make..  Could our police use more training? Probably so. Could some members of certain populations act more civilized,? Probably so.

 In 1979, I was a young long haired Yankee pulled over by a Texas State patrolman one late night, with a water flask on the passenger floorboard and a car jammed full of my personal possessions. When the flash lights beam hit the flask he thought it was a holster containing a gun, he screamed at me to get out of the car and pulled his gun on me. He frisked me while I stood spread eagled at the hood of my car. He ordered me at gun point to walk around to my passenger side, I thought he had lost his mind and was going to kill me for being a long haired Yankee.  He ordered me to slowly open the door with one hand up, it was locked and I couldn't do so. He screamed at me to open the door one handed. It was locked and i could not do so. (doors were manually locked back then) at no time did I scream obscenities at him, at no time did I refuse to follow orders.

 With both hands out where he could see my hands I asked if I could retrieve my keys from the drivers side and that i would open the passenger door.  He followed me around the car with his weapon pointed directly at me. I retrieved the keys and  slowly walked, with gun pointed at me back around and slowly opened the door. Then with his flash light in my eyes he told me to slowly reach in with one hand, while facing him, and grab the flask, which I had filled with drinking water for my return trip to Illinois. With two fingers on my right hand I grabbed the strap on the flask and slowly lifted it out of the car. Still with the flash light directly in my eyes I handed the flask to the officer, complying with each command with "yes sir". He ordered me at gun point back to the front of my car and had me stand with arms spread on the hood and legs wide spread.

 As I stood there wondering my fate I heard him pouring the contents of the flask onto the ground and then a rustling sound. He told me to stand up away from the vehicle and slowly turn around. I replied yes sir and did as instructed. After I turned around he holstered his side arm and explained that he thought the leather flask on my passenger floor board was a gun and there had been some robberies in the area over the last few weekends. He asked me a why I was traveling through there and I nervously but politely explained why and where I was going.

 It turns out that the lens on my tail light had come loose and I had a white tail light which is illegal. I am as white as that tail light was, and I  had a nervous policeman trying to ascertain if I was the armed criminal they were looking for. Had I been cussing, insulting and not complying with orders, had I made a sudden move to grab that harmless water flask, or done a half dozen other stupid things, my life may have come to an early end that night.

These cops get paid less than many building maintenance personnel and they risk their lives for us to have safe communities. They have to base their reactions on the experiences they have when dealing with potential suspects. A young long haired Yankee male traveling alone through Texas in the middle of the night, with a car full of his belongings which included a small tv and stereo had to look suspicious to him. He thought I was armed and had a car full of stolen loot and he probably had a family he wanted to see again too.

Did he not shoot me just because I am white, or did he not shoot me because I followed and obeyed his lawful orders without creating any other causes for concern?  My guess is the latter, because I was certain that night that one wrong move and I would be dead. 

edited to add, I asked him if he would radio ahead to let other potential police along the way know I was coming through so we wouldn't have to go through all that again and he looked at me and said; "NO. But if I were you I would throw this thing in your trunk", he handed me the flask and that's when I learned that he thought it was a gun. He gave me a warning to fix my tail light at the soonest opportunity and that he had better not see me again.


----------



## LOIE

Lisa558 said:


> managed to go from poverty to middle class success in a single generation - while blacks are still blaming long-ago racism on why a segment of them are in poverty.


I believe when I first mentioned that blacks had been denied generational wealth, that's when you started talking about poverty and the middle class. Generational wealth refers to "old" money passed down from generation to generation and it is not usually middle, but upper class folks who do that. I have a house and a car but I do not have wealth in the sense that many owners of large corporations, politicians and wall street guys have. It was mentioned somewhere also about the times when white folks literally killed black people to keep them from getting wealthier than they were.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

The quoting function is not working properly so I have to paste what I'm responding to and then my comments below the snippet





The Holocaust had not yet occurred in 1919 so do you have another excuse?




No, they're not even close to being the same thing but I now know that you can't be taken seriously.

Well at least they caught this person huh?


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I never said that, I asked you a question   Actuality it was a rhetorical question, but since you brought it up, why is the president of the United States responsible for seeing that your niece's baby is fed?
> 
> 
> But more whites do that than blacks yet your focus is on black people, rather obsessively.
> 
> 
> It says more about you than me that you can only perceive me as an angry black woman, when the reality appears to be that you're simply not accustomed to a black person, especially a woman, contradicting you and refusing to back down from the things you say that are not true.
> 
> The lies that white people tell on black people can get folks killed, as we have seen again just recently.  So you can either try to understand where we are coming from when we take time out of our lives to provide you with information that should enlighten you, or you can continue to believe things that are not true, continue to spread lies and risk people perceiving you as a racist and as evil.  Hell even Justin Bieber knows you're evil
> View attachment 648333
> 
> I guess you must think that what works for your family who are not black, should work for every family including those who are black.  That would be a reasonable assumption, perhaps, if all other things were the same, but your family came to this country and took advantage of things that black people were not lawfully allowed to avail themselves of.
> 
> I sincerely believe that education is the way to obtaining a better life for oneself but it's not as easily obtained for everyone for various reasons.
> 
> The men who would eventually go on to become the Tuskegee Airmen had to sue the United States military in order for them to be allowed to participate in the military efforts of WWII and receive training as fighter pilots.  They lived and worked in segregated barracks and were not allowed the freedom to move around that the white soldiers had simply because they were black
> 
> In 1939, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) took aim at the military’s segregationist policies. Negro newspapers and civic groups around the country began a public campaign to integrate the armed forces. The African-American _Pittsburgh Courier_ especially agitated for acceptance of blacks in the Air Corps.​​In 1941, the campaign turned to the courts. Yancey Williams, a student at Howard University, filed a suit backed by the NAACP to force the Air Corps to accept him into training. The Corps’ answer was to create a segregated unit to train black pilots and ground crews at Tuskegee Institute in Alabama.​​That wasn’t what the NAACP had sought; it wanted full integration. The 239 black aviators who comprised the National Airmen’s Association also strongly objected, but to no avail. The plan was called the Tuskegee Experiment. Member of the Tuskegee Airmen believed it was called an experiment, “because we were supposed to fail.”  Contrary to what is commonly believed, however, the training at Tuskegee was the equal of that at white facilities.​​And then there were the white people in Virginia who didn't care (where have we heard t his before) that the landmark U.S. Supreme Court decision Brown v Board of Education determined that the concept of "separate but equal" when it came to education was unconstitutional.  They didn't want their children going to school with black children so they came up with a scheme to shut down the entire school district.  That dragged on for 5 years where the white children were put into private schools but the black children had no where to go.  Five years in which their education was stymied.
> ​
> ​From 1959 to 1964, Black students didn’t receive a formal education in Prince Edward county.​​“That story is unique among the south. There’s no other locality that closes its schools for such an extended period of time in order to avoid school desegregation,” said Brian Daugherity, an associate history professor at Virginia Commonwealth University who has written books about Virginia’s desegregation battles.​...​In the 1950s, rather than integrate some public schools, Virginia closed them​
> 
> All other things are NOT equal, nor have they ever been, and still are not equal yet today.


Her point is that there are white poor people too. They can get out of poverty by working for it, they have to want to better themselves. Nobody makes excuses for poor white people.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> Not sure if you’re trying to discredit me, but here are the answers.:
> 
> 
> They were born here. Their parents, my grandparents, were the immigrants, who arrived penniless. None had any education beyond grade school, and both families were dirt poor. They couldn’t even afford the extra penny to have the ice delivered!
> 
> 
> Full time.
> 
> 
> They lived with their parents, and did the daily commute, which was loooong. In addition to being enrolled in college full time, they also had part-time jobs after class to help their families buy food. I don’t remember my dad’s particulars, but my mom told me she worked until 10 pm., got home around 11 pm, and then hit the books until around 2 am. I imagine my dad had a similar schedule.
> 
> 
> Answered above.
> 
> N/A
> 
> 
> 
> Four years for Mom. Four and a half years for Dad because his father got sick, and my dad had to drop out to take a full-time job. That lasted six months, and then Dad resumed his studies.
> 
> 
> As said, they didn’t support themselves during college. They still lived in the tenements, with their parents.
> 
> Both professional jobs.
> 
> 
> The money came from their earnings of course. Both my parents worked, and lived in a modest apartment that allowed them to save a good amount of their salaries. They could have splurged on a nicer apartment, but they were goal-oriented toward a house.
> 
> I don’t want to give the names of my parents colleges, since I have already given a lot of identifying information. But the schools in their areas were fully integrated.


Well I appreciate you answering my questions but I'm still not quite clear on the details.  I'll get back to you parents but it's this statement you've made that I'm more interested in at the moment because this is where it started.  Also would I be correct in guessing this occurred around the mid to late 1940s?

[your parents] ... were born here. *Their parents, my grandparents, were the immigrants, who arrived penniless.* None had any education beyond grade school, and both families were dirt poor. They couldn’t even afford the extra penny to have the ice delivered!​​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> THAT is funny? My saying how it was tough for my parents during those years, going to college full time and then having to work long hours at a job to help put food on their families’ tables? Compared to what blacks have TODAY? With all the pro-black favoritism in college admissions?
> 
> The reason you won’t give credit to my parents is that it would require you to hold those who make poor choices accountable. Including black people.


No Lisa, I just haven't gotten to your parents yet.  My interest and what I was asking you about are your grandparents, the ones you say arrived penniless on the shores of America and who in 10 years time were able to rise up out of poverty to affluence.  That's the tale I'm interested in knowing about.  

And it's funny to me, you lecturing anyone about hard work and sacrifices because I'm probably the least educated out of our group here on U.S. Message Board.  Everyone else already has their master's degree,   

My 22 year old niece will have already caught up to me when she graduates with her bachelor's next week so yeah it's amusing to see you lecturing us about discipline, hard work and sacrifices.


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> No Lisa, I just haven't gotten to your parents yet.  My interest and what I was asking you about are your grandparents, the ones you say arrived penniless on the shores of America and who in 10 years time were able to rise up out of poverty to affluence.  That's the tale I'm interested in knowing about.
> 
> And it's funny to me, you lecturing anyone about hard work and sacrifices because I'm probably the least educated out of our group here on U.S. Message Board.  Everyone else already has their master's degree,
> 
> My 22 year old niece will have already caught up to me when she graduates with her bachelor's next week so yeah it's amusing to see you lecturing us about discipline, hard work and sacrifices.


OK, first of all, you are completely off on the generations and the timeline. And second, I just said a couple spots up that even after I have told you how awful it is to call me evil because i won’t submit to your “blacks are blameless because they’re victims” narrative, you double down and work it AGAIN that I am evil. I told you I would not engage with your further.

Now if you have additional questions for me regarding how hard work, sacrifice, and the right choices enabled my family to move from poverty to the middle class in 10 years, then you need to say you were wrong in calling me “evil,” and apologize.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> OK, first of all, you are completely off on the generations and the timeline. And second, I just said a couple spots up that even after I have told you how awful it is to call me evil because i won’t submit to your “blacks are blameless because they’re victims” narrative, you double down and work it AGAIN that I am evil. I told you I would not engage with your further.
> 
> Now if you have additional questions for me regarding how hard work, sacrifice, and the right choices enabled my family to move from poverty to the middle class in 10 years, then you need to say you were wrong in calling me “evil,” and apologize.


I'm not surprised that I'm off on the generations and timeline because your explanations were vague and I'm just found out after the fact that it's your parents you're talking about and not your grandparents.

And you keep misrepresenting the things I say, I have NEVER made the statement "blacks are blameless because they're victims".  That's your erroneous interpretation of the many things you are being told.

I will say this however, while the story you told about your parents may be plausible, that's not where the story of your family began.  How did your grandparents, with no money and no education, manage to survive and provide a home for your parents which allowed them to prosper by going to school and living with them until they were self-sufficient college degree bearing professionals?  And how did they do it in the span of 10 years?

Stating that you will only answer if I apologize to you is a slick way of avoiding having to answer the essential questions but it also leaves that gaping hole in your story which is how it all began.

I will apologize for the Justin Bieber posting though.  I did that as a joke however apparently you didn't think it was funny.

Do you like the word heinous better?


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I'm not surprised that I'm off on the generations and timeline because your explanations were vague and I'm just found out after the fact that it's your parents you're talking about and not your grandparents.
> 
> And you keep misrepresenting the things I say, I have NEVER made the statement "blacks are blameless because they're victims".  That's your erroneous interpretation of the many things you are being told.
> 
> I will say this however, while the story you told about your parents may be plausible, that's not where the story of your family began.  How did your grandparents, with no money and no education, manage to survive and provide a home for your parents which allowed them to prosper by going to school and living with them until they were self-sufficient college degree bearing professionals?  And how did they do it in the span of 10 years?
> 
> Stating that you will only answer if I apologize to you is a slick way of avoiding having to answer the essential questions but it also leaves that gaping hole in your story which is how it all began.
> 
> I will apologize for the Justin Bieber posting though.  I did that as a joke however apparently you didn't think it was funny.
> 
> Do you like the word heinous better?


No it’s not. You called me evil, and you need to recognize how wrong that is and apologize.

And there’s no gaping hole in my story. You just refuse to accept that impoverished parents, raising their children in tenements, could see those kids graduate from college - starting from nothing and amidst horrific antisemitism  - and havr successful lives. You think there’s a ”secret” somehow. That’s because you keep making excuses for blacks who don’t do the same things.

1) Have the right values, discipline, motivation, ability to make sacrifices, and work extremely hard.

2) Finish school.

3) Don’t have any children until you are married and can afford them.

That’s it. No secret. Poverty to middle class in 10 years, and onto affluence 10 years after that.


----------



## JoeB131

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> he Holocaust had not yet occurred in 1919 so do you have another excuse?



Dates weren't critical to my argument, but never mind.   If the worst thing that happened to you was the Tulsa riots, they just aren't that bad.  



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> No, they're not even close to being the same thing but I now know that you can't be taken seriously.
> 
> Well at least they caught this person huh?



A lot of stupid people did a lot of stupid things during the BLM riots... and most of them will never be charged for it.


----------



## AZrailwhale

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, equal time and fairness.    We are week past the mass shooting in Buffalo, and people are barely talking about it anymore.  Just like people stopped talking about MathBoi Fly errrr... Darrell Brooks after about a week.   We always have a new horror to focus on in this country, because we love our guns so much and we are kind of numb to the violence.
> 
> Brooks is mentally ill.  Yet we don't get a lot of talk about that the way we do when a white mass murderer goes on a rampage.  so instead we let these crazy people wander the streets, and leave it to the police to deal with them, and god forbid one of them dies during an arrest because you might as well turn your gun on yourself.
> 
> Now, Joe's Ideal World, we'd make sure everyone had access to mental health treatment and COMPELL people to take their meds.. but that would upset a lot of people who've just become numb to the problem.


When we need to do is NOT to publicize the mass murderers.  Make them non-people.  Never publicize their names or their causes this alone will cut down on the numbers of mass shootings because most mass shooters want notoriety for either themselves or their favored cause whatever it is.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> Already provided several... did you need someone to explain the big words to you?


A link from the university. An official statement from the university. 

Lol I mean white ppl are rolling out the red carpet for blk ppl. No ?

Because blk ppl are just so dumb These universities have to lower the bar to let us in at the expense of white ppl who get higher scores

Ok. Get an official statement from a uni to say just that


----------



## Paul Essien

GMCGeneral said:


> Hey Paul Essien. Four words for you
> 
> SHUT UP YOU RACIST!!!
> 
> MLK would consider you a disgrace to your race.


The past and present and future of black ppl concern me the most and in that history, whites are the main evil.

I don’t hate white ppl in the same way that I don’t hate tigers….,but I understand a tigers nature.

I don’t even hate JoeB131 or Lisa558 but I know EXACTLY what they think. I know what they will write. I know them better than they know themselves bcoz very few blk ppl have been around white ppl more than me…I know them, that’s why it’s so easy for me to debunk there n others like them talking points

The problem with them and others is that they try to go LOGICAL

When white supremacist try to go logical it’s easy, because you can’t logically defend white supremacy


----------



## JoeB131

AZrailwhale said:


> When we need to do is NOT to publicize the mass murderers. Make them non-people. Never publicize their names or their causes this alone will cut down on the numbers of mass shootings because most mass shooters want notoriety for either themselves or their favored cause whatever it is.



They tried that.  It didn't work.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> A link from the university. An official statement from the university.
> 
> Lol I mean white ppl are rolling out the red carpet for blk ppl. No ?
> 
> Because blk ppl are just so dumb These universities have to lower the bar to let us in at the expense of white ppl who get higher scores
> 
> Ok. Get an official statement from a uni to say just that



We don't need an official statement to know that is exactly what is happening.  Instead, what we get is the universities doing internal studies and then suppressing them.  To wit. 



			https://www.usnews.com/news/education-news/articles/2019-10-01/judge-upholds-harvards-race-based-admissions-policy
		


_As part of the lawsuit, Students for Fair Admissions made public a preliminary and unpublished report conducted in 2013 by Harvard's Office of Institutional Research about its admissions policies. The school ultimately scrapped the report and it was never finalized, but it served to bolster the group's argument.

The report showed, Students for Fair Admissions argued, that if the Harvard used an academics-only admissions model, Asian Americans would have comprised more than 43 percent of the class in 2013 compared to their actual 19 percent. Today, Asian American students comprise 22 percent of the admitted class of 2021, according to the school's self-reported ethnicity breakdown. White students make up 49 percent, African American students make up 15 percent and Hispanic students 12 percent_.


----------



## JoeB131

And then there's this one.  California dropped affirmative action based on race and replaced it with admissions based on grades and merit.  









						Dropping affirmative action had huge impact on California’s public universities
					

When California voters in 1996 rejected affirmative action, CSU and UC could no longer consider race and ethnicity in admissions, making a huge impact on the public universities.




					edsource.org
				




Since voters in 1996 stopped the California State University system from recruiting students based on race and offering recruited students scholarships to relieve financial burdens, the share of Black and Native American students has fallen.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> We don't need an official statement to know that is exactly what is happening.  Instead, what we get is the universities doing internal studies and then suppressing them.  To wit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/education-news/articles/2019-10-01/judge-upholds-harvards-race-based-admissions-policy
> 
> 
> 
> _As part of the lawsuit, Students for Fair Admissions made public a preliminary and unpublished report conducted in 2013 by Harvard's Office of Institutional Research about its admissions policies. The school ultimately scrapped the report and it was never finalized, but it served to bolster the group's argument.
> 
> The report showed, Students for Fair Admissions argued, that if the Harvard used an academics-only admissions model, Asian Americans would have comprised more than 43 percent of the class in 2013 compared to their actual 19 percent. Today, Asian American students comprise 22 percent of the admitted class of 2021, according to the school's self-reported ethnicity breakdown. White students make up 49 percent, African American students make up 15 percent and Hispanic students 12 percent_.


Official statement from a university and here’s the thing I’m giving you a chance I’m saying ANY university in the USA that’s letting in all us dumb blks in because according to you blk ppl are too dumb to pass.

 I know you’ve  been googling away but ur still coming up short.

I’m not interested in second hand sources. First hand sources only.

Carry on googling


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Official statement from a university and here’s the thing I’m giving you a chance I’m saying ANY university in USA that’s letting all us dumb blks in.
> 
> I know I’ve been googling away. but ur still coming up short.
> 
> I’m not interested in second hand source. First hand sources only.



I've given you multiple ones, dude.  

And here's the thing.  I agree with AA in principle, to make up for past discrimination, within sensible limits. 

what we are doing is not sensible.   When an university lets in students they'd have never accepted otherwise, and they inevitably flunk out (after racking up thousands of dollars in debt, of course), then what we are doing is actually counter-productive.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> I've given you multiple ones, dude.
> 
> And here's the thing.  I agree with AA in principle, to make up for past discrimination, within sensible limits.
> 
> what we are doing is not sensible.   When an university lets in students they'd have never accepted otherwise, and they inevitably flunk out (after racking up thousands of dollars in debt, of course), then what we are doing is actually counter-productive.


A second hand source is not official. 

And here’s thing YOU HAVE REALLY TRIED. You have been googling away and you have nothing. Absolutely nothing. 

As if white ppl are gonna allow blk ppl to cheat the system. Are you mad ? When has that ever happened?


----------



## GMCGeneral

Paul Essien said:


> The past and present and future of black ppl concern me the most and in that history, whites are the main evil.
> 
> I don’t hate white ppl in the same way that I don’t hate tigers….,but I understand a tigers nature.
> 
> I don’t even hate JoeB131 or Lisa558 but I know EXACTLY what they think. I know what they will write. I know them better than they know themselves bcoz very few blk ppl have been around white ppl more than me…I know them, that’s why it’s so easy for me to debunk there n others like them talking points
> 
> The problem with them and others is that they try to go LOGICAL
> 
> When white supremacist try to go logical it’s easy, because you can’t logically defend white supremacy


Your problem is that you ARE a racist. And people like you, Louis Farrakhan, David Duke and Joe Potatohead mqke me want to puke. You want to see whites either enslaved or killed outright.


----------



## Lisa558

GMCGeneral said:


> Your problem is that you ARE a racist. And people like you, Louis Farrakhan, David Duke and Joe Potatohead mqke me want to puke. You want to see whites either enslaved or killed outright.


They are also in denial. I posted a chart showing how black people with specific grades and MCAT scores were waved into med schools at a rate of 80%, whereas only 28% of whites and 20% of Asians with the identical grades and scores were admitted….anywhere. The degree to which higher education institutions lower the standards for blacks is beyond extreme.

In fact, it’s so extreme that Harvard is now being sued by Asians For their ridiculous justification for letting in far-less qualified blacks over them. The excuse? Harvard claimed Asians had unlikeable personalities. Can you imagine if highly qualified blacks were being rejected by droves to let in much worse whites, and Harvard gave the excuse it was because blacks were unlikeable?? The case is being heard by the SCOTUS this coming fall, and hopefully it spells the end of racist admissions policies.


----------



## GMCGeneral

Lisa558 said:


> They are also in denial. I posted a chart showing how black people with specific grades and MCAT scores were waved into med schools at a rate of 80%, whereas only 28% of whites and 20% of Asians with the identical grades and scores were admitted….anywhere. The degree to which higher education institutions lower the standards for blacks is beyond extreme.
> 
> In fact, it’s so extreme that Harvard is now being sued by Asians For their ridiculous justification for letting in far-less qualified blacks over them. The excuse? Harvard claimed Asians had unlikeable personalities. Can you imagine if highly qualified blacks were being rejected by droves to let in much worse whites, and Harvard gave the excuse it was because blacks were unlikeable?? The case is being heard by the SCOTUS this coming fall, and hopefully it spells the end of racist admissions policies.


We had a case some years back where nine white firefighters were passed over for promotion because of stupid racial quotas. They sued and won.


----------



## katsteve2012

Lisa558 said:


> They are also in denial. I posted a chart showing how black people with specific grades and MCAT scores were waved into med schools at a rate of 80%, whereas only 28% of whites and 20% of Asians with the identical grades and scores were admitted….anywhere. The degree to which higher education institutions lower the standards for blacks is beyond extreme.
> 
> In fact, it’s so extreme that Harvard is now being sued by Asians For their ridiculous justification for letting in far-less qualified blacks over them. The excuse? Harvard claimed Asians had unlikeable personalities. Can you imagine if highly qualified blacks were being rejected by droves to let in much worse whites, and Harvard gave the excuse it was because blacks were unlikeable?? The case is being heard by the SCOTUS this coming fall, and hopefully it spells the end of racist admissions policies.



If you are going to cite the Harvard lawsuit, at least be honest in doing so.

It is no secret to anyone who can read and comprehend, that Asians outperform ALL other races academically in the vast majority of institutions.

However, in the Harvard lawsuit, the "LIKEABILITY" metric was clearly referenced by the disparity between the "likeability' of White applicants versus Asian applicants of 21.3 versus 17.6 respectively. 

Contrary to your wishful thinking, they did not even reference the "likeability" of Black applicants.

A link to the lawsuit is attached for you to refer to.









						Harvard Rated Asian-American Applicants Lower on Personality Traits, Suit Says (Published 2018)
					

Personal ratings brought down Asian-American applicants’ chances of being admitted, according to an analysis filed by a group suing the school for bias.




					www.nytimes.com
				








__





						Adobe Acrobat
					






					acrobat.adobe.com


----------



## Paul Essien

GMCGeneral said:


> Your problem is that you ARE a racist. And people like you, Louis Farrakhan, David Duke and Joe Potatohead mqke me want to puke. You want to see whites either enslaved or killed outright.


Let’s say I am racist ?

You still get the job.
You still get the car.
You still get the house.
Your kids still get the college of their choice.

So how does me or any blk person being racist affect your life ?

Black ppl have done nothing to whites. You are assuming that we think like white ppl.

If we had a blk hospital and a white person needed treatment. We would treat that white person and we wouldn’t use whites as Guinea pigs in blk hospitals, the same way whites use blks as guinea pigs in white hospitals

We would not run around trying to prove how stupid and violent white ppl are. The same way white ppl r always running around trying to prove how stupid n violent blk ppl are

We would not allow a blk Police force  to blow the Brains out of unarmed white ppl and walk free. The same way white pplallow a white police force to blow the brains out of blk ppl n walk free.

Black ppl could never treat white ppl. The way whites have treated blk ppl

God just didn’t make us that way. He just didn’t give us that heart.

Remember blk ppl don’t have that racial insecurity which would cause us to mistreat whites as a group. The way whites do with blks.


----------



## Lisa558

GMCGeneral said:


> We had a case some years back where nine white firefighters were passed over for promotion because of stupid racial quotas. They sued and won.


I know of two cases (personal friends) where each was passed over for promotion to an obviously less qualified black. Both sued, won their cases, got their promotions, and were paid the differential in pay from the time the discrimination occurred to where they won. (Took about two years in both cases.)

Both cases were blatant. In one, my (white) friend with a Master’s degree and a decade experience was passed over for a black female with a high school diploma and some night school at community college and on the job for less than a year, and in the other, the hiring manager said to my friend, IN FRONT OF A WITNESS, that he wasn’t going to give the job go an old white guy.

Lesson: if you are going to be racist and pick a lesser-qualified black, at least make it marginally close and/or don’t announce that whitey isn’t getting the job in front of a witness, and for that reason.


----------



## Lisa558

katsteve2012 said:


> If you are going to cite the Harvard lawsuit, at least be honest in doing so.
> 
> It is no secret to anyone who can read and comprehend, that Asians outperform ALL other races academically in the vast majority of institutions.
> 
> However, in the Harvard lawsuit, the "LIKEABILITY" metric was clearly referenced by the disparity between the "likeability' of White applicants versus Asian applicants of 21.3 versus 17.6 respectively.
> 
> Contrary to your wishful thinking, they did not even reference the "likeability" of Black applicants.
> 
> A link to the lawsuit is attached for you to refer to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvard Rated Asian-American Applicants Lower on Personality Traits, Suit Says (Published 2018)
> 
> 
> Personal ratings brought down Asian-American applicants’ chances of being admitted, according to an analysis filed by a group suing the school for bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adobe Acrobat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acrobat.adobe.com


You are quoting a liberal rag.

What you are omitting is that Harvard intentionally developed a “personality” test as part of their admissions process in which they could score the Asians low on. Designing a subjective test specifically with the specific goal of eliminating or reducing those who belong to a certain race is, well….RACIST.

The Asians are going to win against Harvard. You’ll see. The favoritism towards blacks is off the charts, in violation of the equal protection clause, and needs to be stopped.


----------



## Paul Essien

Do ppl realize that white supremacist terrorist Payton Gendron has NOT been charged with a hate crime? 

Also. Despite killing almost a dozen innocent Black people, Gendron has only been charged with ONE count of First degree murder


----------



## AZrailwhale

JoeB131 said:


> They tried that.  It didn't work.


When did they try it?  It needs to be a long-term standard, not a one-off.


----------



## AZrailwhale

JoeB131 said:


> And then there's this one.  California dropped affirmative action based on race and replaced it with admissions based on grades and merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping affirmative action had huge impact on California’s public universities
> 
> 
> When California voters in 1996 rejected affirmative action, CSU and UC could no longer consider race and ethnicity in admissions, making a huge impact on the public universities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edsource.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since voters in 1996 stopped the California State University system from recruiting students based on race and offering recruited students scholarships to relieve financial burdens, the share of Black and Native American students has fallen.


It took a initiative to accomplish that.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> Let’s say I am racist ?
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the car.
> You still get the house.
> Your kids still get the college of their choice.
> 
> So how does me or any blk person being racist affect your life ?
> 
> Black ppl have done nothing to whites. You are assuming that we think like white ppl.
> 
> If we had a blk hospital and a white person needed treatment. We would treat that white person and we wouldn’t use whites as Guinea pigs in blk hospitals, the same way whites use blks as guinea pigs in white hospitals
> 
> We would not run around trying to prove how stupid and violent white ppl are. The same way white ppl r always running around trying to prove how stupid n violent blk ppl are
> 
> We would not allow a blk Police force  to blow the Brains out of unarmed white ppl and walk free. The same way white pplallow a white police force to blow the brains out of blk ppl n walk free.
> 
> Black ppl could never treat white ppl. The way whites have treated blk ppl
> 
> God just didn’t make us that way. He just didn’t give us that heart.
> 
> Remember blk ppl don’t have that racial insecurity which would cause us to mistreat whites as a group. The way whites do with blks.


Bullshit.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> Do ppl realize that white supremacist terrorist Payton Gendron has NOT been charged with a hate crime?
> 
> Also. Despite killing almost a dozen innocent Black people, Gendron has only been charged with ONE count of First degree murder


Give it time.  People are often arrested on a single charge, since it's easier to do the paperwork on one than many.  By the time he goes to trial, he will be facing a couple of dozen assorted charges ranging from discharging a firearm in public to hate crimes.  He probably will face Federal Charges in Federal Court as well as the New York specific charges.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> A second hand source is not official.
> 
> And here’s thing YOU HAVE REALLY TRIED. You have been googling away and you have nothing. Absolutely nothing.
> 
> As if white ppl are gonna allow blk ppl to cheat the system. Are you mad ? When has that ever happened?



I more than proved the point, so have others.  Affirmative action has given some people opportunities, and wasted opportunities on others.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> I more than proved the point, so have others.  Affirmative action has given some people opportunities, and wasted opportunities on others.


You say dumbs blks are getting into universities with lower scores than whites

Ok. Show it. Show me FIRST HAND SOURCES FROM THE UNIVERSITY were they state that’s the case.
Remember white ppl had no problem with “Whites Only” signs so if they believe in something they show it. So show it.

First hand. You understand ? First hand


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Do ppl realize that white supremacist terrorist Payton Gendron has NOT been charged with a hate crime?
> 
> Also. Despite killing almost a dozen innocent Black people, Gendron has only been charged with ONE count of First degree murder



Yes, it's called due process.   It's going to take months for a prosecutor to sort out what he can actually be charged with.  So you charge the minimum to keep him in jail as the lawyers figure it out. Duh.  



Paul Essien said:


> Let’s say I am racist ?
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the car.
> You still get the house.
> Your kids still get the college of their choice.
> 
> So how does me or any blk person being racist affect your life ?



It isn't about how it effects my life, it's how it effects yours and society in general. 

You see, I actually agree with you that we need to do more to end racism.  But if you are constantly whining about every perceived grievance without taking any responsibility, it's kind of hard to take you seriously. 

I get the job because I have decades of work experience. 
I get the car because I've successfully paid off FIVE car loans. 
Yeah, I got the house, but man, did I have to jump through some hoops because of how they fouled up the housing market in 2008. 
I didn't get to go to the college of my choice.  I worked two minimum wage jobs and joined the National Guard to work my way through a state college.  


I didn't spend my life whining that someone called my Grandfather a Kraut in the 1930's.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> You say dumbs blks are getting into universities with lower scores than whites



No, that's an established fact. They even defend it.  






						Why It's OK for Colleges to Accept Minorities With Lower SAT Scores
					

The SATs are always scrutinized because they are a focal point of college admissions. As with most other tests, the people who do well think the SATs are a fair and accurate representation of their ability, while students who do poorly think the…




					www.mic.com


----------



## JoeB131

AZrailwhale said:


> When did they try it? It needs to be a long-term standard, not a one-off.


There was a whole period around Columbine where the news media didn't put mass shootings on the front page, and news shows didn't lead with them. 

They kept on happening.  

Hey, do you know what DID reduce mass shootings?  Actually having an Assault Weapons Ban.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131

First hand

And you n Lisa558 are projecting because white supremacy itself is a welfare system for whites

There are no policies that favour blacks over whites in any university. None.

And your abysmal effort at proving me wrong has shown that.

I notice your silent about the way the University of Michigan (_And many uni's in America_) give out 16 points to kids from certain lily-white Upper Peninsulas ?

And 4 points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni ?

And 10 points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools ?

And 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students)

You have scandals were affluent white and non black individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers bribed and frauded their way to get admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities ?
.
They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.

College admissions is nothing but game.

They can and do say anything to black students "_your application was late_" “_it got lost_” "_We don’t like your essay_"............. *ANYTHING*.

.*We are taking no one's spots trust me.*

You have a legacy and being a legacy only works if you have a trust fund and your parents have been donating a good % of their annual salary to the school or your dad holds political office or your parents are fortune 500 CEOs, COOs, CFOs or CAOs.

Anyone else, it's still a crap shot.

It might get your resume an extra 5 second glance but if they see average jobs and medium income zip-code on your application, you can forget about it.

Blaming the handful of black people that get in is ridiculous. More Black Americans are becoming doctors (_despite the obstacles set for black people_) and non-blacks hate to see a black person who is superior to them in anything and become bitter and jealous.


----------



## Lisa558

AZrailwhale said:


> Bullshit.


Paul is in major denial. If a black kid with a 3.3 GPA and a white kid with a 3.6 GPA both want to become doctors, the black kid gets standards dropped so he can get in, and the white kid is rejected.

It‘s past time to abolish these racist policies.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> First hand
> 
> And you n @Lisa558 are projecting because white supremacy itself is a welfare system for whites
> 
> There are no policies that favour blacks over whites in any university. None.
> I notice your silent about the way the University of Michigan (_And many uni's in America_) give out 16 points to kids from certain lily-white Upper Peninsulas ?



I provided more than enough evidence that this happens.  Denying it is intellectually dishonest. 

16 points for being from the UP doesn't mean that much. 



Paul Essien said:


> You have scandals were affluent white and non black individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers bribed and frauded their way to get admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities ?



Yes, and the people who did that were all punished.  



Paul Essien said:


> They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.



All day?  Do you have figures that *all *the legacies are dumb.  I'm the first one to admit, that the "legacies" have all sorts of privileges that blacks and most working class whites don't have...  



Paul Essien said:


> College admissions is nothing but game.



I agree entirely.  So let's get a fair system.  No legacies, no dean's recommendations.  GPA and SAT scores. Period.  Let the chips fall where they may.  



Paul Essien said:


> You have a legacy and being a legacy only works if you have a trust fund and your parents have been donating a good % of their annual salary to the school or your dad holds political office or your parents are fortune 500 CEOs, COOs, CFOs or CAOs.



Um, yeah, that's how elite schools stay elite.  By building that loyalty among alumni who donate.  Which is why I think they SHOULD admit more minorities... within reason.  



Paul Essien said:


> It might get your resume an extra 5 second glance but if they see average jobs and medium income zip-code on your application, you can forget about it.



Actually, as someone who writes resumes as a business...  there are dozens of factors that get your resume looked at.... or rejected.  

The biggest goof I see is the idiot who cuts and pastes his job description into his resume, along with all the HR legalize like "Other duties as assigned".   My second favorite is the goofy email address.  



Paul Essien said:


> Blaming the handful of black people that get in is ridiculous. More Black Americans are becoming doctors (_despite the obstacles set for black people_) and non-blacks hate to see a black person who is superior to them in anything and become bitter and jealous.



Um, yeah, I don't think most white people give it a second thought.   

I know I've seen people promoted due to affirmative action (Both race and gender) who didn't earn it.  That's what causes resentment in white people.  I know one place I recently worked, I and another white person were passed up for an AA hire.   Then we ended up doing most of her work because she couldn't handle it.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 
I know I've seen people promoted due to affirmative action (Both race and gender) who didn't earn it.

Not. You haven’t. 

I’m pretty sure you know that a white man with a criminal record and has been in prison is more likely to get the job than black men who are clean

I'm pretty sure you know this.

Fact is - Real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace is extraordinarily rare. And of course most jobs are never advertised. They are filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which favours whites even more


----------



## JoeB131

Lisa558 said:


> Paul is in major denial. If a black kid with a 3.3 GPA and a white kid with a 3.6 GPA both want to become doctors, the black kid gets standards dropped so he can get in, and the white kid is rejected.
> 
> It‘s past time to abolish these racist policies.



And this is where I part company.  If the 3.3 GPA guy gets in, and he ends up becoming a doctor and serving an underserved community, then the greater good is served.  As opposed to the 3.6 GPA guy, who gets a job injecting Botox into old ladies' faces.  

You spend a lot of time whining that all black folks need to do is not get pregnant and stay in school, but when 3.3 does that, without the benefit of the best schools, or private tutors, you still want to penalize him.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 

I’m also pretty sure you know that 
_Wells Fargo held fake job interviews with black applicants to boost its *diversity* stats but the jobs had already been promised to white people (Click on Pic)_​




Yt folks will do everything BUT not be racist (lol)

When I think of Wells Fargo, I think double-dealing, shady, racket, hoax - it’s entire business structure is a long ass con-game. They will literally sacrifce their health in order to maintain white supremacy

You could not pay me to bank with them. The corruption has no bottom.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Not. You haven’t.
> 
> I’m pretty sure you know that a white man with a criminal record and has been in prison is more likely to get the job than black men who are clean



Yeah, actually, I have... 

As far as prisons go, um, that's largely a career deal killer no matter what race you are.  



Paul Essien said:


> Fact is - Real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace is extraordinarily rare. And of course most jobs are never advertised. They are filled by word-of-mouth and networking: a process which favours whites even more



Oh, I'll agree, networking is the BEST way to find a job.  Two of my last three positions were found through networking.  Which means that I had a co-worker who liked me enough to want to work with me again. 

Now, here's the thing.  I have no idea how many jobs I didn't get because of AA, because I never worked at those companies to know.   I know that TWO jobs in my career, I was passed up, once for a white woman because the company was being sued by another white woman for gender discrimination.   I eventually got the promotion anyway when she failed.  

The other position I've seen was the more recent one, where I was brought on as a contractor help a department sort out it's processes and procedures.  Actually documented and streamlined their procedures into a working booklet that I'm told they are STILL using.   Yet I was not brought on FT because they did an affirmative action hire.  I had to explain to this woman how do do certain functions because she really wasn't capable of learning them. She'd spend half her day surfing on Amazon.  

No animus against this woman, I eventually got a better job.  Because I don't give up.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, actually, I have...
> 
> As far as prisons go, um, that's largely a career deal killer no matter what race you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'll agree, networking is the BEST way to find a job.  Two of my last three positions were found through networking.  Which means that I had a co-worker who liked me enough to want to work with me again.
> 
> Now, here's the thing.  I have no idea how many jobs I didn't get because of AA, because I never worked at those companies to know.   I know that TWO jobs in my career, I was passed up, once for a white woman because the company was being sued by another white woman for gender discrimination.   I eventually got the promotion anyway when she failed.
> 
> The other position I've seen was the more recent one, where I was brought on as a contractor help a department sort out it's processes and procedures.  Actually documented and streamlined their procedures into a working booklet that I'm told they are STILL using.   Yet I was not brought on FT because they did an affirmative action hire.  I had to explain to this woman how do do certain functions because she really wasn't capable of learning them. She'd spend half her day surfing on Amazon.
> 
> No animus against this woman, I eventually got a better job.  Because I don't give up.


Stop with sealybobo blabbing about your life. I don’t care bcoz there other person is not here to defend themselves

The thing who is better at a job is simply an OPINION.  One guy will say this boss is a ball breaker another will say they’re the best they have ever had


----------



## Turtlesoup

Paul Essien said:


> You say dumbs blks are getting into universities with lower scores than whites
> 
> Ok. Show it. Show me FIRST HAND SOURCES FROM THE UNIVERSITY were they state that’s the case.
> Remember white ppl had no problem with “Whites Only” signs so if they believe in something they show it. So show it.
> 
> First hand. You understand ? First hand


Obama---affirmative action let into harvard despite known bad school and test scores.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> I more than proved the point, so have others.  Affirmative action has given some people opportunities, and wasted opportunities on others.


Bullshit. So Joe tell me, when have whites been given ANYTHING based solely on merit?


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> I’m also pretty sure you know that
> _Wells Fargo held fake job interviews with black applicants to boost its *diversity* stats but the jobs had already been promised to white people (Click on Pic)_​



Wells Fargo does all sorts of unethical shit.  They were the company that opened dozens of fake accounts to boost their numbers.  

But, um, yeah, this isn't unusual, either.  Usually, when a company posts a job, they often have an internal candidate in mind, but they are required to advertise it to comply with EEO laws.  





Paul Essien said:


> When I think of Wells Fargo, I think double-dealing, shady, racket, hoax - it’s entire business structure is a long ass con-game. They will literally sacrifce their health in order to maintain white supremacy
> 
> You could not pay me to bank with them. The corruption has no bottom.



Uh, yeah... the banking industry has a lot of ethical problems.   Remember 2008.  I won't ever forget it. 
But not everything is a White Supremecist conspiracy.  

You see, here's kind of the problem.  A company should be able to run their company the way they see fit.  If they want to promote the boss' idiot nephew, that might be ethically wrong, but it's their choice to make.  The idea of the government coming in and TELLING a company who they have to hire, even if they don't think that person is a good fit, does kind of rub people the wrong way. It's not like the government is going to come in and compensate them for hiring a knob.  

Let's take this away from Race for a moment.  The ADA was passed to encourage employers to hire more people with disabilities, but it ended up having the opposite effect, because any disabled employee you hire is pretty much a walking lawsuit.  And usually the best place to cut that off is at the interview stage.  AA kind of has the same effect, that employers will meet the bare minimum and go no further.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> I know I've seen people promoted due to affirmative action (Both race and gender) who didn't earn it. That's what causes resentment in white people. I know one place I recently worked, I and another white person were passed up for an AA hire. Then we ended up doing most of her work because she couldn't handle it.



That's a lie Joe. How do you know that person was promoted because of AA? It is against the law for an employer to give out that kind of information. So you guys must have assumed that. Whites have gotten AA since the country started. Yet you live in s delusion whereby everything whites get has been earned on merit. 

So if the person who promoted that individual told you they did so because of AA, you should have filed a lawsuit.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Bullshit. So Joe tell me, when have whites been given ANYTHING based solely on merit?



I could argue my entire career has been on my merits.  

I was the first member of my family to graduate from college. I did this by working two minimum wage jobs and serving in the National Guard. 

I think went on to serve in the military full time.  I was promoted several times and recognized for my accomplishments.  

As for my 30 year post military career, I've worked hard, gained new skills, went back to school numerous times to get additional training and education.  I've also made about half a dozen career mistakes... but I find that you learn far more from your failures than your successes.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Paul Essien and IM2 are just two broke-dick colored boys who are pissed off at whitey because they're not smart enough to get what they want on their own. They're cartoons...


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> That's a lie Joe. How do you know that person was promoted because of AA? It is against the law for an employer to give out that kind of information. So you guys must have assumed that. Whites have gotten AA since the country started. Yet you live in s delusion whereby everything whites get has been earned on merit.
> 
> So if the person who promoted that individual told you they did so because of AA, you should have filed a lawsuit.



Why would I do that?

If I don't like the way a company is treating me... then I send out a resume and get a better job.  I'm certainly not going to make them like me better by suing them.  

I know this person was hired because of AA because she couldn't do her job!  That means that someone looked at my Resume, the other fellow's resume (with both of us already proven records of working for this company), and no doubt dozens of other resumes and said, "This person is the best possible candidate!" There is simply no rational universe that would happen.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> I could argue my entire career has been on my merits.
> 
> I was the first member of my family to graduate from college. I did this by working two minimum wage jobs and serving in the National Guard.
> 
> I think went on to serve in the military full time.  I was promoted several times and recognized for my accomplishments.
> 
> As for my 30 year post military career, I've worked hard, gained new skills, went back to school numerous times to get additional training and education.  I've also made about half a dozen career mistakes... but I find that you learn far more from your failures than your successes.


No you really can't argue that. Because you do not know if you were the best qualified and most white employers are not going to tell you that you were hired because they don't hire blacks.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> No you really can't argue that. Because you do not know if you were the best qualified and most white employers are not going to tell you that you were hired because they don't hire blacks.



Again, your argument would be valid if Asians and Hispanics struggled just as much.  

If racism was so prevalent, how do you explain how well Asians do?


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Why would I do that?
> 
> If I don't like the way a company is treating me... then I send out a resume and get a better job.  I'm certainly not going to make them like me better by suing them.
> 
> I know this person was hired because of AA because she couldn't do her job!  That means that someone looked at my Resume, the other fellow's resume (with both of us already proven records of working for this company), and no doubt dozens of other resumes and said, "This person is the best possible candidate!" There is simply no rational universe that would happen.


Because it is illegal.  The boss should not be telling employees that they prompted someone because of anything but their job performance. You do not know that person was hired because of affirmative action. You make the same racist claims about it as Lisa but you call yourself chastising her. I can respect Lisa, because at least she is honest and upfront about her racism. You assume AA hires are all unqualified or that admittees into college due to AA are all dumber than whites. I asked you when have whites earned ANYTHING based on merit. Try answering the question because this issue is not only about you.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Let’s say I am racist ?
> 
> You still get the job.
> You still get the car.
> You still get the house.
> Your kids still get the college of their choice.
> 
> So how does me or any blk person being racist affect your life ?
> 
> Black ppl have done nothing to whites. You are assuming that we think like white ppl.
> 
> If we had a blk hospital and a white person needed treatment. We would treat that white person and we wouldn’t use whites as Guinea pigs in blk hospitals, the same way whites use blks as guinea pigs in white hospitals
> 
> We would not run around trying to prove how stupid and violent white ppl are. The same way white ppl r always running around trying to prove how stupid n violent blk ppl are
> 
> We would not allow a blk Police force  to blow the Brains out of unarmed white ppl and walk free. The same way white pplallow a white police force to blow the brains out of blk ppl n walk free.
> 
> Black ppl could never treat white ppl. The way whites have treated blk ppl
> 
> God just didn’t make us that way. He just didn’t give us that heart.
> 
> Remember blk ppl don’t have that racial insecurity which would cause us to mistreat whites as a group. The way whites do with blks.


Black cops shoot black people. It’s insane for you to think every time a black person doesnt get something it is because of race. Not all white people get all those things either. Nobody tries to prove how violent blacks are. When you constantly post how whitey is the most violent, some whites show proof that it’s not true. You bring up shit that SOME whites did to blacks in the past, mostly before a lot of whites today were even born. Yes, you DO try to prove how violent white people are.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Again, your argument would be valid if Asians and Hispanics struggled just as much.
> 
> If racism was so prevalent, how do you explain how well Asians do?


But they do struggle as much. Asians as a group are propped up by a few high earning Indians who are beneficiaries of the H1B Visa program, while the vast majority are poor. Whites have labelled all Asians by just a few high earners and try using that as you are doing to deny racism. Hispanics are struggling too.

*"The typical white American family has roughly 10 times as much wealth as the typical African American family and the typical Latino family. In other words, while the median white household has about $100,000-$200,000 net worth, Blacks and Latinos have $10,000-$20,000 net worth."*









						Racial wealth gap may be a key to other inequities
					

The wealth gap between Black and white Americans is examined in this installment of the “Unequal” series.




					news.harvard.edu
				



 

You guys have deluded yourselves into a belief that only blacks are complaining about race when in face white racism is a problem for every nonwhite population in. America. It's time you faced reality.

If you want to learn how Hispanics see racism, read the book, *"Dog Whistle Politics"* by Haney Lopez or *"Racism without Racists"* by Edward Bonilla-Silva. *Dr. Mari Matsuda, Asian, *is one of the founding formulators of Critical Race Theory. So my argument has merit, you are just unaware of things.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> You say dumbs blks are getting into universities with lower scores than whites
> 
> Ok. Show it. Show me FIRST HAND SOURCES FROM THE UNIVERSITY were they state that’s the case.
> Remember white ppl had no problem with “Whites Only” signs so if they believe in something they show it. So show it.
> 
> First hand. You understand ? First hand











						The Sad Irony of Affirmative Action
					

The Supreme Court will revisit affirmative action in Fisher v. University of Texas, and defenders of the practice worry that the Court's decision may end the use of racial preferences in higher-ed admissions. But those concerned about minority studen...




					www.nationalaffairs.com


----------



## IM2

White privilege is getting to make a Black Death thread and it stays open while any thread challenging whites to do something about racism gets closed.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Because it is illegal. The boss should not be telling employees that they prompted someone because of anything but their job performance. You do not know that person was hired because of affirmative action. You make the same racist claims about it as Lisa but you call yourself chastising her.



Actually, I know it was AA because she was utterly fucking useless at her job.  I mean, I made a joke about her having a picture of the CEO with a farm animal, but that is actually an unlikely scenario.  

But even if you want to assume she somehow scammed her way through the hiring process, it should have become pretty obvious when she was working there how useless she was.   No  one on the team had any use for her, even the other black person on the team. (Who actually was pretty good at his job.) Yet she didn't get fired.  She was still working there, last I checked.  



IM2 said:


> I can respect Lisa, because at least she is honest and upfront about her racism.



Yes, being able to assume that all your problems are someone else's fault is the ultimate hall pass.  



IM2 said:


> You assume AA hires are all unqualified or that admittees into college due to AA are all dumber than whites.



Not all.. but definitely some.  Not that it matters, AA will be gone this years after SCOTUS gets through with it. 




IM2 said:


> I asked you when have whites earned ANYTHING based on merit. Try answering the question because this issue is not only about you.


Last time I checked, I'm white. 
I've worked damned hard for everything I have except some property my parents left me after they worked themselves into early graves.  (And frankly, that's more of a liability than an asset, as I can't sell it and I have to pay more on it than I ever get to use it.) 
Everything I have I earned on merit.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> But they do struggle as much. Asians as a group are propped up by a few high earning Indians who are beneficiaries of the H1B Visa program, while the vast majority are poor. Whites have labelled all Asians by just a few high earners and try using that as you are doing to deny racism. Hispanics are struggling too.



Really? Hasn't been my experience. I've known a whole range of Asian Americans, and most of them have good jobs.   I've honestly never had to wonder if an Asian-American was a AA hire.  They've all been really good at their jobs, or if they started out, they grew into it.  

I knew one fellow from the Philippines, who in addition to being a recent immigrant, also had a disability the required him to use crutches or a wheelchair. Yet despite all that, he worked hard and had a pretty good job.  Another lady I knew from Japan, who actually could have done really well working for a Japanese company, but wanted to work for an American company because there were more opportunities for women. 




IM2 said:


> White privilege is getting to make a Black Death thread and it stays open while any thread challenging whites to do something about racism gets closed.



THreads get closed all the time...


----------



## AZrailwhale

IM2 said:


> No you really can't argue that. Because you do not know if you were the best qualified and most white employers are not going to tell you that you were hired because they don't hire blacks.


At one point I wanted to be a CHP officer.  I took the test and scored in the 99th percentile.  I was in fourth place on the list.  When I asked when I could expect to be called to go to the academy, I was told, we aren't hiring anything except minorities for the foreseeable future to meet court-ordered racial balance mandates.  The CHP hired several hundred officers that year.  I was never called.


----------



## Lisa558

AZrailwhale said:


> At one point I wanted to be a CHP officer.  I took the test and scored in the 99th percentile.  I was in fourth place on the list.  When I asked when I could expect to be called to go to the academy, I was told, we aren't hiring anything except minorities for the foreseeable future to meet court-ordered racial balance mandates.  The CHP hired several hundred officers that year.  I was never called.


Not sure what a CHP officer is, but I remember DECADES ago - I bet it’s been 30 years, at least - when the police put out an announcement that the goal was that at least 50% of new hires would be black. Two obvious problems with that:

1) In a county where only about 15% of residents were black, saying at least half of all new hires will be black means that a black was given almost a 3:1 advantage over a similarly qualified white. Racist right there.

2) That phrase “at least 50%” could also mean 60%, 70%, or every single new hire except for one token white. It was racist then, and this type of this is continuing and is every bit as racist now.


----------



## IM2

AZrailwhale said:


> At one point I wanted to be a CHP officer.  I took the test and scored in the 99th percentile.  I was in fourth place on the list.  When I asked when I could expect to be called to go to the academy, I was told, we aren't hiring anything except minorities for the foreseeable future to meet court-ordered racial balance mandates.  The CHP hired several hundred officers that year.  I was never called.


Do you know why they were ordered by the court?

Because they had been found in violation and were practicing racism in hiring. That is the ONLY reason why courts do that.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> Not sure what a CHP officer is, but I remember DECADES ago - I bet it’s been 30 years, at least - when the police put out an announcement that the goal was that at least 50% of new hires would be black. Two obvious problems with that:
> 
> 1) In a county where only about 15% of residents were black, saying at least half of all new hires will be black means that a black was given almost a 3:1 advantage over a similarly qualified white. Racist right there.
> 
> 2) That phrase “at least 50%” could also mean 60%, 70%, or every single new hire except for one token white. It was racist then, and this type of this is continuing and is every bit as racist now.


That's because the county had been practicing racial discrimination.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Really? Hasn't been my experience. I've known a whole range of Asian Americans, and most of them have good jobs.   I've honestly never had to wonder if an Asian-American was a AA hire.  They've all been really good at their jobs, or if they started out, they grew into it.
> 
> I knew one fellow from the Philippines, who in addition to being a recent immigrant, also had a disability the required him to use crutches or a wheelchair. Yet despite all that, he worked hard and had a pretty good job.  Another lady I knew from Japan, who actually could have done really well working for a Japanese company, but wanted to work for an American company because there were more opportunities for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THreads get closed all the time...


Again we are not talking about your narrow view. I've worked jobs where we had to carry unqualified whites who could not do the job, but this conversation is about the big picture and when you talk about Asians you are not talking about the majority. Asians have the widest wealth gap of any group and whites are real quick to use Asians in arguments about race to deny things. Asian scholars have consistently pointed out this error.









						The Model Minority Myth - Insight Digital Magazine
					

Mental health concerns of the AAPI community were thrust into the spotlight during the COVID-19 pandemic, revealing the need to understand their culture to provide the best care.




					www.thechicagoschool.edu
				




I just learned recently that a white man created the term “model minority” to describe Japanese Americans as a way of pitting them against Black Americans. Japanese Americans were terrified that they would be put in concentration camps again and thus went through life as quietly as they could. My ancestors had to go through hell and then pretend it didn’t happen. Now Asian Americans have to deal with this term unfairly and act a certain way (studious, quiet, smart, nerdy) or else they’re looked down upon. This term and its history must be publicized so that people can be educated that its purpose is to divide POC and pit us against each other when we should be banding together and uniting to fight our oppression.





						Debunking the Model Minority Myth – USC Pacific Asia Museum
					






					pacificasiamuseum.usc.edu
				












						Myth of the Model Minority - What is the Model Minority Myth?
					

What is the model minority myth (also called the model minority stereotype)? A discussion of the myth and why it is problematic.




					www.isaase.org
				




It is often assumed that Asian Americans are one of the minority groups in the United States that is doing well economically. However, this statement too broadly categorizes all Asian subgroups. According to the official poverty rate from the U.S. Census in 2011, the Asian American poverty rate was actually 2.5% higher than that of Caucasians.

In fact, amongst poor Asian Americans, Southeast Asians face some of the highest poverty rates in the whole country. Researchers at the University of California, Los Angeles conducted a study on income sources, home foreclosures and housing burden. The study indicated that Southeast Asians in the United States have consistently relied on food stamps for many decades.

The poverty rate for Asian Americans is highest amongst* Hmong, Cambodian, Laotian and Vietnamese*. Hmong Americans have a startlingly high poverty rate at 37.8%, followed closely by Cambodian Americans at 29.3% and Laotian Americans at 18.5%.









						Truth Behind the Poverty Rate for Asian Americans - The Borgen Project
					

Many believe there is no poverty rate for Asian Americans and see as a successful ethnic group. But Asian Americans face poverty same as other racial groups




					borgenproject.org


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Again we are not talking about your narrow view. I've worked jobs where we had to carry unqualified whites who could not do the job, but this conversation is about the big picture and when you talk about Asians you are not talking about the majority. Asians have the widest wealth gap of any group and whites are real quick to use Asians in arguments about race to deny things. Asian scholars have consistently pointed out this error.



Not really.  Asians are comparable to non-Hispanic whites.  







IM2 said:


> I just learned recently that a white man created the term “model minority” to describe Japanese Americans as a way of pitting them against Black Americans. Japanese Americans were terrified that they would be put in concentration camps again and thus went through life as quietly as they could.



Yeah, would this be the same place you learned that Police evolved from anti-slave patrols and some of the other nonsense you repeat here... 



IM2 said:


> My ancestors had to go through hell and then pretend it didn’t happen. Now Asian Americans have to deal with this term unfairly and act a certain way (studious, quiet, smart, nerdy) or else they’re looked down upon. This term and its history must be publicized so that people can be educated that its purpose is to divide POC and pit us against each other when we should be banding together and uniting to fight our oppression.



My ancestors hardly had a great time of it, either... what's your point?  My mother's side was poor Missouri dirt farmers who didn't have two nickels to rub together, and my father's side were German immigrants who came at a time when Germans weren't terribly popular.  

Yes, it's absolutely horrible to be seen as studious and smart!  Gasp.  How awful.  



IM2 said:


> In fact, amongst poor Asian Americans, Southeast Asians face some of the highest poverty rates in the whole country. Researchers at the University of California, Los Angeles conducted a study on income sources, home foreclosures and housing burden. The study indicated that Southeast Asians in the United States have consistently relied on food stamps for many decades.



See chart above.   Asian poverty is on par with white poverty....


----------



## JoeB131

AZrailwhale said:


> At one point I wanted to be a CHP officer. I took the test and scored in the 99th percentile. I was in fourth place on the list. When I asked when I could expect to be called to go to the academy, I was told, we aren't hiring anything except minorities for the foreseeable future to meet court-ordered racial balance mandates. The CHP hired several hundred officers that year. I was never called.



But this is an actual case where Affirmative Action actually kind of makes sense.  If the community isn't represented in law enforcement, then there is a barrier between law enforcement and the community in general.  

I think the biggest problem isn't necessarily with racism, it's with "cop culture".  Where they see anyone who isn't a cop as a potential threat/perp.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Bullshit. So Joe tell me, when have whites been given ANYTHING based solely on merit?


I'm sorry but we are not going to apologize for the station in life we started out in.  I was born poor then middle class.  My nephews were born rich.  Sorry if that's not your story.  It's possible in America.  Lots of people don't like blacks in America.  Lots of people didn't like my immigrant dad.  And some white guys don't get the dream job because they gave it to some black woman because of Affirmative Action.

Herman Cain's kids were born rich.  They vote Republican.  Perhaps it's not about black and white.  That's just some bullshit Republicans talk about to divide us.  In reality, it's about being poor, middle class or rich.  Fuck religion, gays, guns, racism.  That's shit they bring up to divide us.

The more money you obtain, the more conservative you become.  The richer you are, the more likely you are to vote Republicans.  

90% of blacks vote Democrat because Democrats best represent the poor.  I believe Democrats best represent the middle class too.  So most blacks should vote Democrat. 

It's why guys like Kanye or Charles Barkley vote Republican.  They have enough money to see it their way.

People, in general, do what benefits them.  If I don't feel hiring black people benefits me, why should I have to?


----------



## AZrailwhale

Lisa558 said:


> Not sure what a CHP officer is, but I remember DECADES ago - I bet it’s been 30 years, at least - when the police put out an announcement that the goal was that at least 50% of new hires would be black. Two obvious problems with that:
> 
> 1) In a county where only about 15% of residents were black, saying at least half of all new hires will be black means that a black was given almost a 3:1 advantage over a similarly qualified white. Racist right there.
> 
> 2) That phrase “at least 50%” could also mean 60%, 70%, or every single new hire except for one token white. It was racist then, and this type of this is continuing and is every bit as racist now.


California Highway Patrol


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

JoeB131 said:


> Dates weren't critical to my argument, but never mind. If the worst thing that happened to you was the Tulsa riots, they just aren't that bad.


In your opinion, they just aren't that bad presumably because
1.  It didn't affect you personally or any of your loved ones or people
2.  It only affected black people

When the Murrah building in Oklahoma City was bombed, was that also "just not that bad"?  Why or why not?


----------



## IM2

How about 9-11? Was that not so bad?

My goodness how can some of these guys be so obtuse?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> No it’s not. You called me evil, and you need to recognize how wrong that is and apologize.
> 
> And there’s no gaping hole in my story. You just refuse to accept that impoverished parents, raising their children in tenements, could see those kids graduate from college - starting from nothing and amidst horrific antisemitism  - and havr successful lives. You think there’s a ”secret” somehow. That’s because you keep making excuses for blacks who don’t do the same things.
> 
> 1) Have the right values, discipline, motivation, ability to make sacrifices, and work extremely hard.
> 
> 2) Finish school.
> 
> 3) Don’t have any children until you are married and can afford them.
> 
> That’s it. No secret. Poverty to middle class in 10 years, and onto affluence 10 years after that.


So your story has changed once again.  Originally it was penniless to affluence in 10 years, now you've given your family twice the amount of time to achieve the goal, I guess once you realized the fault in the timeline.

Intentions matter when it comes to certain criminal offenses.  It would appear that you like many other members of this message board subscribe to the false theory that being a racist is not a crime therefore you can say anything you want no matter whether it's accurate enough, whether it's defamatory or not and like many only double down on your beliefs should anyone dare to point out to you that you're mistaken.

You erroneously believe that my communications with you are an attempt to get you to believe as I do else you will be called a racist yet nothing could be further form the truth.  The fact is, you are such an anomaly to what my experiences with Jewish have been that I kept thinking that you are just misinformed (no malice intended), have no real knowledge of American history and certainly little to no knowledge of African American history, etc. yet the more I talked to you, the more obvious it became that you consider yourself superior to black people, or at least poor black people.  I haven't a clue if you consider yourself superior to poor white people but it wouldn't surprise me in the least to find that you look down on them as well, as if it's their own fault that they're poor.  

Then I thought, maybe it's something else, like the way old money carries themselves and perceives the trashy nouveau riche.  The thing that comes across more than anything else is 1) your disdain for those you consider beneath you and 2) your inability to analyze a situation without introducing your own biases into it.

So I told my brother about you and how you keep insisting that racism has nothing to do with why blacks have always had more than twice the number of people living in poverty that whites.  He was pretty surprised when I told him you claim to be Jewish and his assessment was "she's just ignorant then".  He's an investigator and he's pretty astute when it comes to pegging personalities and traits in people.

A person who engages in intentional behavior knowing that their behavior can put others at risk is not a good person.  A person who has been shown how and why their behavior puts others at risk yet still continues to pursue that course of action can be called reckless, selfish, inconsiderate, etc.  When a person engages in this behavior to the detriment of a certain vulnerable minority population, after they have been advised about the risks they're creating for that population, then yeah, I consider that behavior to be evil and the person engaging in it as evil.

Ignorance can be excused because we are all ignorant of certain things.  I also understand wanting to remain ignorant because as they say ignorance is bliss and it's obvious that you're not interested in learning anything especially since you complain when you feel too much attention is being paid to black people, or the lives that black people lives, or apparently too many black people portrayed in advertisements.  

If I didn't know any better I'd say you were more upset at being called evil than when it was pointed out to you that the things you were posting make you appear to be a racist.  And just to be clear racism IS evil as are the people who practice it.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> That's a lie Joe. How do you know that person was promoted because of AA? It is against the law for an employer to give out that kind of information. So you guys must have assumed that. Whites have gotten AA since the country started. Yet you live in s delusion whereby everything whites get has been earned on merit.
> 
> So if the person who promoted that individual told you they did so because of AA, you should have filed a lawsuit.


How do you know white women are the biggest benefactors of. ?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Lisa558 said:


> And there’s no gaping hole in my story. You just refuse to accept that impoverished parents, raising their children in tenements, could see those kids graduate from college - starting from nothing and amidst horrific antisemitism - and havr successful lives. You think there’s a ”secret” somehow. That’s because you keep making excuses for blacks who don’t do the same things.


But according to you, it wasn't your parents who were impoverished, it was your grandparents.  And one of the major holes is how two penniless individuals with only a grade school education rose up from that to affluence in 10 years.  

They couldn't have done that without help from someone.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

GMCGeneral said:


> We had a case some years back where nine white firefighters were passed over for promotion because of stupid racial quotas. They sued and won.


That's not what happened in that case.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Not really.  Asians are comparable to non-Hispanic whites.
> 
> View attachment 648745
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, would this be the same place you learned that Police evolved from anti-slave patrols and some of the other nonsense you repeat here...
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors hardly had a great time of it, either... what's your point?  My mother's side was poor Missouri dirt farmers who didn't have two nickels to rub together, and my father's side were German immigrants who came at a time when Germans weren't terribly popular.
> 
> Yes, it's absolutely horrible to be seen as studious and smart!  Gasp.  How awful.
> 
> 
> 
> See chart above.   Asian poverty is on par with white poverty....


Joe you are wrong. O.K.? Recognize that. Because the term Asian covers a lot of people and your opinion is based on a few high earners while there are groups of Asians with 30 plus percent poverty. White racists have created a false narrative about Asians that ASIANS are saying is wrong. So just stop thinking that because your white --- says something that its the utmost authoritative opinion or fact on the subject.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> That's not what happened in that case.











						US supreme court rules in favour of white firefighters in case against New Haven, Connecticut fire department
					

High court says Connecticut fire department unfairly blocked promotion of 17 whites and one Hispanic




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> How do you know white women are the biggest benefactors of. ?


Originally, because the department of labor tracked the statics.  Now there are several entities that track these metrics and the data also comes from lawsuits and the evidence presented in them.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> US supreme court rules in favour of white firefighters in case against New Haven, Connecticut fire department
> 
> 
> High court says Connecticut fire department unfairly blocked promotion of 17 whites and one Hispanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com





I've very familiar with this case, not just the news reports about it, I've read the documents filed and he's misrepresenting what the case was about.  It was not about filling racial quotas, and per usual, they sealed information that could have helped the plaintiff's case.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, would this be the same place you learned that Police evolved from anti-slave patrols and some of the other nonsense you repeat here...


I am not the one who originally said that. People such as James Comey and Bill Bratton have made such statements and I do think they know this history of law enforcement better than you.

The comment you ran your mouth about was made by an Asian.

Student Narratives​




> I just learned recently that a white man created the term “model minority” to describe Japanese Americans as a way of pitting them against Black Americans. Japanese Americans were terrified that they would be put in concentration camps again and thus went through life as quietly as they could. My ancestors had to go through hell and then pretend it didn’t happen. Now Asian Americans have to deal with this term unfairly and act a certain way (studious, quiet, smart, nerdy) or else they’re looked down upon. This term and its history must be publicized so that people can be educated that its purpose is to divide POC and pit us against each other when we should be banding together and uniting to fight our oppression.







> The model minority myth invalidated my feelings of otherness. In high school I did the stereotypical “Asian” things I thought I was supposed to do–play violin in orchestra, take as many AP classes as possible even at the expense of my mental health, and replace friends with columns of A’s on my report card. I thought my deteriorating mental health and overall feelings of unhappiness were normal and even expected, because as an Asian American person I wasn’t entitled to have problems. Up until now I couldn’t even consider myself a person of color because my heritage seemed so marginalized that I should just be grateful for my “privilege” and gaslight my own experiences with racism. The model minority myth taught me how to code switch from elementary school onward–act white enough that I wouldn’t make my white classmates uncomfortable, and tokenize my Asian-ness when it was deemed socially acceptable. I learned self-hatred through the model minority myth. I couldn’t understand why all my effort to be the perfect student in school ultimately couldn’t stop my neighbor from calling my parents “Chinese virus” at the first opportunity for socially acceptable racism. Since coming to USC I’ve been able to begin embracing my culture through support from APASS and other empowered Asian American students, but I wish I had been able to recognize earlier that my self-hatred didn’t stem directly from myself, but rather the white supremacist society that taught me that my “privilege” could and should simultaneously oppress me as well.








						Debunking the Model Minority Myth – USC Pacific Asia Museum
					






					pacificasiamuseum.usc.edu
				




Joe you really need to shut up and listen. 



JoeB131 said:


> My ancestors hardly had a great time of it, either... what's your point? My mother's side was poor Missouri dirt farmers who didn't have two nickels to rub together, and my father's side were German immigrants who came at a time when Germans weren't terribly popular.
> 
> Yes, it's absolutely horrible to be seen as studious and smart! Gasp. How awful.



And your ancestors were white and were allowed things blacks could not have. There is no
 equivalence no matter how badly you try making one. Germans practiced racism against blacks. The Nazi war prisoners got more respect than blacks did in America.









						Even Nazi prisoners of war in Texas were shocked at how black people were treated in the South
					

In Texas, some of the Germans actually befriended Americans of all colors




					timeline.com
				




_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it. We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences. At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism. Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience. This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

*White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue."*
 - _Dr. Robin DiAngelo


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Originally, because the department of labor tracked the statics.  Now there are several entities that track these metrics and the data also comes from lawsuits and the evidence presented in them.


How do you track statistics? Do they ask employers why they hire women? More women in the workforce is in no way AA


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> How do you track statistics? Do they ask employers why they hire women? More women in the workforce is in no way AA


First you ask a question about how they obtain the statistics and then you erroneously claim without providing a scintilla of evidence (cause there is none) that "more women in the workforce is in no way AA".

Let me know if this clears things up for you.

Ban affirmative action.  Support equality based on merit.


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Yeah, you pulled one segment out of the entire page and ignored all of the rest.  The Department of Labor is also where I obtained the text of the affirmative action EO I quoted, it's the same government agency:
> Executive Order 11246, As Amended | U.S. Department of Labor
> 
> So where does it give preference to "unqualified blacks" over "qualified" whites?  Depending upon your interpretation of the law, the whole point of the program is to increase the pool of qualified candidates that employers can select from and making sure that they include minorities as well as others.  Do you have the same hostilities towards veterans and persons with disabilities?  They cover the whole spectrum of races.
> 
> And when the government gives you money (contracts) then they get to specify the way you conduct the business you do for them including insisting that you comply with any and all applicable anti-discrimination laws, which you should be doing anyway.  If you want to insist upon your right to be a raging racist then fine you can work for someone else.
> 
> And I'm sure you know this but just in case you or anyone else didn't, white women have benefited from affirmative action more than any other demographic according to the U.S. Department of Labor (same agency once again)
> ​*Findings*​
> The study found that compliance reviews initiated against an establishment in the 1970s significantly increased the share of women and African Americans it employed as managers, not only in the 1970s but also through the 1980s and 1990s. A first compliance review in the 1970s *increased the odds of white women in management by an estimated 34 percent*, of *African American women by 18 percent*, and of *African American men by 28 percent*.
> Compliance reviews initiated in the 1970s led to significantly greater increases in female and African American employment shares than did reviews conducted in the 1980s.
> Larger numbers of lawsuits significantly increased employment shares for women and African Americans.
> Enforcement of civil rights law in private workplaces: The effects of compliance reviews and lawsuits over time (Kalev & Dobbin 2006) | CLEAR​


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> First you ask a question about how they obtain the statistics and then you erroneously claim without providing a scintilla of evidence (cause there is none) that "more women in the workforce is in no way AA".
> 
> Let me know if this clears things up for you.
> 
> Ban affirmative action.  Support equality based on merit.


There is no evidence of white women being hired because if AA. What you are saying is that white women aren’t hired for their skills,which is ridiculous.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> Wells Fargo does all sorts of unethical shit.  They were the company that opened dozens of fake accounts to boost their numbers.
> 
> But, um, yeah, this isn't unusual, either.  Usually, when a company posts a job, they often have an internal candidate in mind, but they are required to advertise it to comply with EEO laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah... the banking industry has a lot of ethical problems.   Remember 2008.  I won't ever forget it.
> But not everything is a White Supremecist conspiracy.
> 
> You see, here's kind of the problem.  A company should be able to run their company the way they see fit.  If they want to promote the boss' idiot nephew, that might be ethically wrong, but it's their choice to make.  The idea of the government coming in and TELLING a company who they have to hire, even if they don't think that person is a good fit, does kind of rub people the wrong way. It's not like the government is going to come in and compensate them for hiring a knob.
> 
> Let's take this away from Race for a moment.  The ADA was passed to encourage employers to hire more people with disabilities, but it ended up having the opposite effect, because any disabled employee you hire is pretty much a walking lawsuit.  And usually the best place to cut that off is at the interview stage.  AA kind of has the same effect, that employers will meet the bare minimum and go no further.


Most companies are like wellls fargo


----------



## IM2

Molly, you were told and shown proof that white women have benefitted the most from affirmative action a long time ago. Now it's just way past time whites such as yourself and a whole bunch of others here understood that whites are not superior, that whites did not build this country by themselves, that whites have indeed been given massive amounts of government help and that affirmative action was not made to give blacks extra help. You and others in your demographic are where you are from the same affirmative action that you howl about. You guys seem perfectly fine with pointing fingers at blacks then running your white mouths based on fact less race baited garbage fed you by the disinformation you read, but when the truth hits about you guys, everybody has to be politically correct because white feelings are going to get hurt and they will threaten everybody about how they will turn racist if we don't stop.

As if whites making such comments ever stopped being racists in the first place..


----------



## katsteve2012

Lisa558 said:


> You are quoting a liberal rag.
> 
> What you are omitting is that Harvard intentionally developed a “personality” test as part of their admissions process in which they could score the Asians low on. Designing a subjective test specifically with the specific goal of eliminating or reducing those who belong to a certain race is, well….RACIST.
> 
> The Asians are going to win against Harvard. You’ll see. The favoritism towards blacks is off the charts, in violation of the equal protection clause, and needs to be stopped.



ROFLMAO! "Quoting a liberal rag"?
You are really "out there".

I simply "QUOTED"
what is in the lawsuit itself, and I fully understand what Harvard did by implementing the "personality test", so there is no need to explain it. 

Perhaps YOU should take the time to actually read the lawsuit itself.

In YOUR gleeful pursuit of creating the narrative that "favoritism" at Harvard towards Black applicants is the primary reason for the lawsuit, YOU predictably, and not surprisingly sidestepped the fact that the lawsuit clearly states that the "likeability/personality" test favors White  applicants over Asian applicants, which makes it abundantly clear that Asians are being discriminated against in favor of ALL other races at Harvard, not just Blacks, as you obviously believe.

It includes WHITE applicants as well as Black and Hispanic applicants.

As far as Asians "winning" their lawsuit, what makes you think that I don't support the fact that they should?

SMDH. Expressing common sense to a preschooler is far easier than attempting any form of reasoning with the likes of you.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> ROFLMAO! "Quoting a liberal rag"?
> Now you are really reaching.
> 
> 
> I simply "QUOTED"
> what is in the lawsuit itself, and I fully understand what Harvard did by implementing the "personality test", so there is no need to explain it.
> 
> In YOUR gleeful pursuit of creating the narrative that "favoritism" at Harvard towards Black applicants is the primary reason for the lawsuit, YOU predictably, and not surprisingly sidestepped the fact that the lawsuit clearly states that the "likeability" test favors White  applicants over Asian applicants, which makes it abundantly clear that Asians are being discriminated against in favor of ALL other races at Harvard, not just Blacks.
> 
> It includes WHITE applicants as well as Black and Hispanic applicants.
> 
> As far as Asians "winning" their lawsuit, what makes you think that I don't support the fact that they should?
> 
> SMDH.


When we look at that Harvard lawsuit, the Asians should lose. This suit however is not about Asians, It's about Edward Blum, a racist trying to end affirmative Action.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> When we look at that Harvard lawsuit, the Asians should lose. This suit however is not about Asians, It's about Edward Blum, a racist trying to end affirmative Action.



I'm not certain what the outcome of their lawsuit will be, however one thing for certain is that if the measly number of Blacks who are actually admitted to Harvard were completely removed from the equation, the overall outcome for Asians would not really change significantly.


----------



## IM2

ALL RISE!

This mornings Lesson:

*Students for Fair Admissions v. President & Fellows of Harvard College. *

Today with a right-wing majority on the supreme court, thanks to the two stolen seats, Affirmative Action could be on the chopping block, with odds looking very bad for its survival. Much of this is due to the tireless racism of one Edward Blum. Blum has tried countless times to end affirmative action. He has latched on to Asians to use this time in his maniacal quest to return America to white supremacy. Let us look at the particulars in Students for Fair Admissions v. President & Fellows of Harvard College. It is a case first filed in 2014.

In this case, the contention is that Asians are discriminated against based on the number of Asians turned down for Harvard admission. More than 30,000 students each year apply to Harvard. In 2019, there were 36,000 applicants for 1,600 slots. That meant 34,400 students of all races were not admitted. The claim is Asians get excluded to add black and Hispanic students. Ironically the claim is not made about Asians being passed over for white legacy students. Students for Fair Admissions claimed that Harvard violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act. Title VI “prohibits discrimination based on race, color, and national origin in federal financial assistance programs and activities.”  Here is where the claim gets sticky. But before we get to that, we need to understand what courts use as regulations guiding a decision in cases such as this.

When a case such as this goes to court, the court considers many things. As it pertains to this case, the First Circuit Court determined that Harvard’s policy satisfied “strict scrutiny” and did not discriminate against Asians relative to admissions.

It is time to look at Blum's claim. He claims Asians are discriminated against in admissions. Harvard admission numbers do not support his claim. Asians are 6 percent of the American population, but they were 25.9 percent of the students entering Harvard in 2021. That is a full ten percentage points more than African Americans (15.9%) and more than double the percentage of both Hispanics(12.5%) and Native Americans(11%). In fact, there were more Asians admitted into Harvard than Hispanics and Native Americans combined. Additionally, a study published by the National Bureau of Economic Research and reported on the NBC.com website on September 20, 2019, revealed this:

_ “Using publicly released reports, we examine the preferences Harvard gives for recruited athletes, legacies, those on the dean’s interest list, and children of faculty and staff (ALDCs). Among white admits, over 43% are ALDC. Among admits who are African American, Asian American, and Hispanic, the share is less than 16% each. *Our model of admissions shows that roughly three quarters of white ALDC admits would have been rejected if they had been treated as white non-ALDCs*. Removing preferences for athletes and legacies would significantly alter the racial distribution of admitted students, with the share of white admits falling and all other groups rising or remaining unchanged.”_

*Here, we see that whites are provided entry by a plethora of other preferences they would not qualify for if not for connections they have due to their race.* T*he study shows that Asians are not adversely impacted because Harvard must admit blacks and Hispanics that are presumably unqualified. Instead, we see white ALDC students who would not qualify under any other circumstance who get accepted at more than double the percentage of Asians, Blacks, Hispanics, and Native Americans who meet the same criteria. *Edward Blum and his fake Students for Fair Admissions “organization” have whined to the supreme court for years, bringing meritless garbage case after case. *Is this the end of affirmative action when the facts plainly show that more unqualified white students are admitted into Harvard due to preferences they get that nonwhites would not? *Those preferences are the real cause of whatever reduction in admissions Blum claims. 

Equal protection means that government entities must treat all individuals the same when the circumstances or situations are the same. Students for Fair Admissions claimed that Harvard violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act. Title VI “prohibits discrimination based on race, color, and national origin in federal financial assistance programs and activities.”* The numbers show that when the circumstances and situations are the same, meaning ALDC preferences, 2.68 times more whites get admitted due to this preference than Asians, Blacks, Hispanics, and Native Americans.* Judging by the Equal Protection clause, those same groups are not receiving equal protection as determined by the 14th Amendment relative to ALDC preferences.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> I'm not certain what the outcome of their lawsuit will be, however one thing for certain is that if the measly number of Blacks who are actually admitted to Harvard were completely removed from the equation, the overall outcome for Asians would not really change significantly.


True.. But since Lisa decided to show such disrespect, I posted some information about the case.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> True.. But since Lisa decided to show such disrespect, I posted some information about the case.


Thanks, I just noticed, and am reading it now.


----------



## Paul Essien

But Jews are so oppressed.?right ? Lisa558 ?

Whites are just so sh&t on. Right Lisa ?

Everyone is just rolling out the red carpet for us. Right lisa ?


----------



## Lisa558

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So your story has changed once again.  Originally it was penniless to affluence in 10 years, now you've given your family twice the amount of time to achieve the goal, I guess once you realized the fault in the timeline.
> 
> Intentions matter when it comes to certain criminal offenses.  It would appear that you like many other members of this message board subscribe to the false theory that being a racist is not a crime therefore you can say anything you want no matter whether it's accurate enough, whether it's defamatory or not and like many only double down on your beliefs should anyone dare to point out to you that you're mistaken.
> 
> You erroneously believe that my communications with you are an attempt to get you to believe as I do else you will be called a racist yet nothing could be further form the truth.  The fact is, you are such an anomaly to what my experiences with Jewish have been that I kept thinking that you are just misinformed (no malice intended), have no real knowledge of American history and certainly little to no knowledge of African American history, etc. yet the more I talked to you, the more obvious it became that you consider yourself superior to black people, or at least poor black people.  I haven't a clue if you consider yourself superior to poor white people but it wouldn't surprise me in the least to find that you look down on them as well, as if it's their own fault that they're poor.
> 
> Then I thought, maybe it's something else, like the way old money carries themselves and perceives the trashy nouveau riche.  The thing that comes across more than anything else is 1) your disdain for those you consider beneath you and 2) your inability to analyze a situation without introducing your own biases into it.
> 
> So I told my brother about you and how you keep insisting that racism has nothing to do with why blacks have always had more than twice the number of people living in poverty that whites.  He was pretty surprised when I told him you claim to be Jewish and his assessment was "she's just ignorant then".  He's an investigator and he's pretty astute when it comes to pegging personalities and traits in people.
> 
> A person who engages in intentional behavior knowing that their behavior can put others at risk is not a good person.  A person who has been shown how and why their behavior puts others at risk yet still continues to pursue that course of action can be called reckless, selfish, inconsiderate, etc.  When a person engages in this behavior to the detriment of a certain vulnerable minority population, after they have been advised about the risks they're creating for that population, then yeah, I consider that behavior to be evil and the person engaging in it as evil.
> 
> Ignorance can be excused because we are all ignorant of certain things.  I also understand wanting to remain ignorant because as they say ignorance is bliss and it's obvious that you're not interested in learning anything especially since you complain when you feel too much attention is being paid to black people, or the lives that black people lives, or apparently too many black people portrayed in advertisements.
> 
> If I didn't know any better I'd say you were more upset at being called evil than when it was pointed out to you that the things you were posting make you appear to be a racist.  And just to be clear racism IS evil as are the people who practice it.


I didn’t read your entire diatribe aftet your first sentence in which you WRONGLY accused me of changing the timeline. I didn’t. It was from poverty to middle class in 10 years, and then another 10 years from that point to affluence.

The problem is that you are so unwilling to admit that blacks in poverty  could get out by making the right choices - and still want to say it’s racism. That is why you are obviously looking for a loophole in a story of people who were born into abject poverty, did all the right things, and went from being poor at age 20 living in a tenement with their parents to owning a house in the suburbs at age 30.

In fact, the reason you asked for all the details is you are hunting for a reason that a poor Jew could succeed amidst terrible antisemitism to give an excuse for blacks who don’t. (Never mind blacks today are given an advantage with affirmative action that Jews sure never has - just the opposite as Jew quotas went up.)

Here’s the story again:

1) Grandparents arrived penniless, with no education, and unable to speak the language,
2) Father born into poverty.
3) Father raised with MARRIED parents, where education, following the law, and hard work were emphasized.
4) Father studies hard throughout school, avoiding gangs, and during the years his European family was murdered for being Jewish
5) Father wins admission to highlycompetitive college, tuition free (similar parallel story on my mother’s side)
6) Father works a job during college to help pay for family’s food (same for mother), has to drop out at one point because his father got sick and family needed full-time income, but went back as soon as possible
6) Graduated, gets job, and rents small room in someone’s house. Meets and marries my mother, and together they rent a small apartment, putting away money for a downpayment on a house. Took about 8 years from Dad’s graduation to accomplish this.

So, in summary, it took Dad just 8 years - not 10 - to move from being the poor Jewish boy with a new college degree to an owner of a house in the suburbs.

No reason that blacks can’t do the same - or similar. I say “similar” because my dad, may he RIP, was way above average in intelligence, and not everyone can win a tuition-free college education. But there is NO reason why just about anyone - yes, even blacks! -  can’t apply themselves, avoid gangs, don’t have babies, and get a tuition-free community college degree. So while average people might have trouble moving from poverty to the middle class in 8 years, they can at least move out of poverty into the working class.


----------



## Lisa558

As far as the SCOTUS case in which the black racists on this forum are using percentages as a defense - there are x% of blacks in the country and only x% making up the student body at Harvard - that is NOT THE ISSUE.

At issue is whether it is a violation of the equal protection clause to not only apply lower standards to one particular race in order to get more of that race admitted, despite lower grades and scores, but whether it is a violation to specifically devise a “personality” test on which questions are developed to which another specific race (Asians) will be found lacking, and thus can justify why they are being rejected despite being better students.

One simply cannot devise tests in which it is predetermined that one race will score better, and one lower, in order to justify admissions standards based on race. What’s next? Since it is well known that blacks can run faster - why, I don’t know, but it’s a fact - why doesn’t Harvard just admit students based on their times from a 50 yard dash?


----------



## JoeB131

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> In your opinion, they just aren't that bad presumably because
> 1. It didn't affect you personally or any of your loved ones or people
> 2. It only affected black people
> 
> When the Murrah building in Oklahoma City was bombed, was that also "just not that bad"? Why or why not?



Bombing the Murrah Building was not as bad as the Holocaust.  12 million people died in the Holocaust vs. 168 in the Tulsa building.   It may or may not have been as bad as the Tulsa Riots because we don't really know how many people died in the Tulsa riots.  (Some sources put the number as low as 36, some as high as 300) 

Now, nobody I know was killed in any of those incidents.  (I did have a cousin one removed who was in the Wehrmacht who died in WWII, and another more distant cousin who was a Catholic Priest who was thrown in a camp for saying something the Nazis didn't like).


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Most companies are like wellls fargo



Yes, they are... which is why I vote Democratic.  
But at the end of the day, if I can't go out because someone Kim Fox cut loose on his third offense might mug me, I might have to rethink that bit of "Social justice". 
If I face potential lawsuits because I hired someone I liked rather than a preferred minority, I would definitely rethink that position.  

And this is where you guys have shot yourselves in the foot.  You went from "the police need reform" to "All Cops are Bastards", "Defund the Police" and letting the thugs run wild, and people are going from "that sounds reasonable' to "are you fucking nuts?"  

In Chicago, we are down to the lowest level of police that we've had in 30 years, so bad that Lightfoot has lowered the standards at the police academy to get at least some recruits.


----------



## Lisa558

katsteve2012 said:


> ROFLMAO! "Quoting a liberal rag"?
> You are really "out there".
> 
> I simply "QUOTED"
> what is in the lawsuit itself, and I fully understand what Harvard did by implementing the "personality test", so there is no need to explain it.
> 
> Perhaps YOU should take the time to actually read the lawsuit itself.
> 
> In YOUR gleeful pursuit of creating the narrative that "favoritism" at Harvard towards Black applicants is the primary reason for the lawsuit, YOU predictably, and not surprisingly sidestepped the fact that the lawsuit clearly states that the "likeability/personality" test favors White  applicants over Asian applicants, which makes it abundantly clear that Asians are being discriminated against in favor of ALL other races at Harvard, not just Blacks, as you obviously believe.
> 
> It includes WHITE applicants as well as Black and Hispanic applicants.
> 
> As far as Asians "winning" their lawsuit, what makes you think that I don't support the fact that they should?
> 
> SMDH. Expressing common sense to a preschooler is far easier than attempting any form of reasoning with the likes of you.


And likewise, no use wasting my time with the likes of you. But I will:

The lawsuit is about picking and choosing students based on race above all, and blacks are the group who gain most by that. Latinos also gain, to a lesser extent. Asians are the group who most lose by that. Whites also lose, to a somewhat lesser extent when compared to Asians, although the anti-white discrimination is blatant there too, and they as well are rejected in favor of blacks with far poorer academic qualifications.

The reason the Harvard case has a better chance of winning is because it is discriminating against one MINORITY, to the advantage of another minority. It makes it harder to justify. In the UNC case, it is brought by a white, and will be harder to win for that reason, given the negative attitude toward the majority population these days. Plus, Harvard’s case is more obnoxious with the personality test they used to exclude Asians.

These racist policies have to stop, and I believe they will - finally - when SCOTUS announces its decision in June 2023. BTW, the new justice will recuse herself from the case, since she has a conflict of interest regarding Harvard.


----------



## JoeB131

Lisa558 said:


> I didn’t read your entire diatribe aftet your first sentence in which you WRONGLY accused me of changing the timeline. I didn’t. It was from poverty to middle class in 10 years, and then another 10 years from that point to affluence.
> 
> The problem is that you are so unwilling to admit that blacks in poverty  could get out by making the right choices - and still want to say it’s racism. That is why you are obviously looking for a loophole in a story of people who were born into abject poverty, did all the right things, and went from being poor at age 20 living in a tenement with their parents to owning a house in the suburbs at age 30.
> 
> In fact, the reason you asked for all the details is you are hunting for a reason that a poor Jew could succeed amidst terrible antisemitism to give an excuse for blacks who don’t. (Never mind blacks today are given an advantage with affirmative action that Jews sure never has - just the opposite as Jew quotas went up.)
> 
> Here’s the story again:
> 
> 1) Grandparents arrived penniless, with no education, and unable to speak the language,
> 2) Father born into poverty.
> 3) Father raised with MARRIED parents, where education, following the law, and hard work were emphasized.
> 4) Father studies hard throughout school, avoiding gangs, and during the years his European family was murdered for being Jewish
> 5) Father wins admission to highlycompetitive college, tuition free (similar parallel story on my mother’s side)
> 6) Father works a job during college to help pay for family’s food (same for mother), has to drop out at one point because his father got sick and family needed full-time income, but went back as soon as possible
> 6) Graduated, gets job, and rents small room in someone’s house. Meets and marries my mother, and together they rent a small apartment, putting away money for a downpayment on a house. Took about 8 years from Dad’s graduation to accomplish this.
> 
> So, in summary, it took Dad just 8 years - not 10 - to move from being the poor Jewish boy with a new college degree to an owner of a house in the suburbs.
> 
> No reason that blacks can’t do the same - or similar. I say “similar” because my dad, may he RIP, was way above average in intelligence, and not everyone can win a tuition-free college education. But there is NO reason why just about anyone - yes, even blacks! -  can’t apply themselves, avoid gangs, don’t have babies, and get a tuition-free community college degree. So while average people might have trouble moving from poverty to the middle class in 8 years, they can at least move out of poverty into the working class.



The problem is, once again- that your grandparents were considered "White enough" to access the mainstream.  There was never systematic anti-semitism in this country like Jim Crow.  Good for them that they worked hard, but there are black kids who work just as hard and don't get access.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> I am not the one who originally said that. People such as James Comey and Bill Bratton have made such statements and I do think they know this history of law enforcement better than you.
> 
> The comment you ran your mouth about was made by an Asian.



Yes, I guess there are whiners in every group, what's your point.  This person was whining because society had expectation of her (I assume it was a female).  Oh, how awful for her. 

I actually did take a few minutes to review your claims about "Successful" Asians vs. Poor ones.   Not surpisingly, the way you got to poverty is by taking the smallest groups like the Hmong and Laotian (who don't have large support groups) compared to the Indians, Chinese and Koreas who do. . 









IM2 said:


> And your ancestors were white and were allowed things blacks could not have. There is no
> equivalence no matter how badly you try making one. Germans practiced racism against blacks. The Nazi war prisoners got more respect than blacks did in America.



Yeah, here's what my Dad "got" to do. 
He got to serve in WWII, which gave him PSTD for the rest of his life. Except they didn't know what that was in the 1950's.  
He got to work as a sheet metal worker with Asbestos which contributed to his getting lung cancer and dying at 56. 

Yup, he was really privileged.   Despite that, he worked hard all his life, raised five kids (one of which wasn't his) to be solid citizens, to actually improve on what he had by making us work hard in school.  I was the first in my family to graduate from College in 1985.  Neither of my parents lived to see it.   So pardon me if I don't get weepy about "privilege", sure I'll admit I drew some better cards, but I also played those cards better.  

I am not sure what frustrates me more... racist white people or blacks who wallow in self-pity blaming others for their failures.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Today with a right-wing majority on the supreme court, thanks to the two stolen seats, Affirmative Action could be on the chopping block, with odds looking very bad for its survival. Much of this is due to the tireless racism of one Edward Blum. Blum has tried countless times to end affirmative action. He has latched on to Asians to use this time in his maniacal quest to return America to white supremacy. Let us look at the particulars in Students for Fair Admissions v. President & Fellows of Harvard College. It is a case first filed in 2014.



So whose fault is that? Hillary arguably lost because black people didn't show up to vote in 2016. So Trump didn't steal those seats, you gave them to him. 



IM2 said:


> “Using publicly released reports, we examine the preferences Harvard gives for recruited athletes, legacies, those on the dean’s interest list, and children of faculty and staff (ALDCs). Among white admits, over 43% are ALDC. Among admits who are African American, Asian American, and Hispanic, the share is less than 16% each. *Our model of admissions shows that roughly three quarters of white ALDC admits would have been rejected if they had been treated as white non-ALDCs*. Removing preferences for athletes and legacies would significantly alter the racial distribution of admitted students, with the share of white admits falling and all other groups rising or remaining unchanged.”



I would be the first one to get rid of ALDC's.  But we've made athletics an important part of college, including the idiocy of Title IX that requires scholarships for girls sports no one would care about otherwise. Legacies exist because it's the alumni that make Harvard and other elite schools as powerful as they are.  So if you got rid of ADLC and AA, what would the student body look like?   It would be more Asian and White and less Hispanic and Black.  

Also, who benefits from AA?  The poor black kid from the Ghetto, or the  middle class black kid from the suburbs?  

Again, worked two minimum wage jobs and joined the military to go to a State College, I just can't get that worked up about this.  The ironic thing is the state college I went to, UIC, was originally built to provide college access to inner city youth.    Today it's enrollment is less than 9% black.


----------



## katsteve2012

Lisa558 said:


> And likewise, no use wasting my time with the likes of you. But I will:
> 
> The lawsuit is about picking and choosing students based on race above all, and blacks are the group who gain most by that. Latinos also gain, to a lesser extent. Asians are the group who most lose by that. Whites also lose, to a somewhat lesser extent when compared to Asians, although the anti-white discrimination is blatant there too, and they as well are rejected in favor of blacks with far poorer academic qualifications.
> 
> The reason the Harvard case has a better chance of winning is because it is discriminating against one MINORITY, to the advantage of another minority. It makes it harder to justify. In the UNC case, it is brought by a white, and will be harder to win for that reason, given the negative attitude toward the majority population these days. Plus, Harvard’s case is more obnoxious with the personality test they used to exclude Asians.
> 
> These racist policies have to stop, and I believe they will - finally - when SCOTUS announces its decision in June 2023. BTW, the new justice will recuse herself from the case, since she has a conflict of interest regarding Harvard.



And?
Asians academically outperform ALL races(INCLUDING WHITES)  in most universities all over America. 
I acknowledged that.

What I specifically pointed out was YOUR failure to acknowledge that the likeability/personality test penalizes Asian applicants in favor of WHITE applicants, yet you STILL appear to be unwilling to acknowledge that fact, even though it is clearly pointed out in the lawsuit. 

Coming from YOU, that was expected, and not the least bit surprising, even though YOU are the one who initially brought up the likeability/personality test in the first place.

That aside, if you were to get your wish, and the miniscule number of potential Black applicants, as well as those who are actually enrolled in and attending Harvard were to disappear today, the overall outcome for Asians would likely not change significantly. 

If anything, "legacy" admissions would likely increase even more.

That being said, YES, you did waste your time...... just like I wasted mine reading your response.


----------



## Lisa558

katsteve2012 said:


> And?
> Asians academically outperform ALL races(INCLUDING WHITES)  in most universities all over America.
> I acknowledged that.
> 
> What I specifically pointed out was YOUR failure to acknowledge that the likeability/personality test penalizes Asian applicants in favor of WHITE applicants, yet you STILL appear to be unwilling to acknowledge that fact, even though it is clearly pointed out in the lawsuit.
> 
> Coming from YOU, that was expected, and not the least bit surprising, even though YOU are the one who initially brought up the likeability/personality test in the first place.
> 
> That aside, if you were to get your wish, and the miniscule number of potential Black applicants, as well as those who are actually enrolled in and attending Harvard were to disappear today, the overall outcome for Asians would likely not change significantly.
> 
> If anything, "legacy" admissions would likely increase even more.
> 
> That being said, YES, you did waste your time...... just like I wasted mine reading your response.


OK….let’s not waste any more of each other’s time. Wishing you the best.

And P.S. I never said I wish the blacks would disappear from Harvard. Thats just what nasty leftist do: they claim their political opponents say something they never did, to make them sound racist. It is a very low road that Dems are going down, calling everyone who won’t submit to the leftist agenda, or the new thing, a white suoremacist.

I am saying the opposite: Race should be irrelevant, and radisr policies abolished. What I’ve been saying is that race should not be a factor in admissions at all. If that means fewer blacks qualify for Harvard, and more Asians do, then fine. There are many other educational opportunities available for those who don’t qualify for Harvard based on merit.

I know from my work in admissions that about 1 in 3 blacks would qualify under the higher white standards, and 2 in 3 blacks would not. (I don’t know how many blacks would qualify under the even higher Asian standards since my work was before all the rampant anti-Asian effort.)

Right now we have standards for blacks, much higher standards for whites, and slightly higher standards above that for Asians. Time to out a stop to all the racism from Democrats.


----------



## katsteve2012

Lisa558 said:


> OK….let’s not waste any more of each other’s time. Wishing you the best.
> 
> And P.S. I never said I wish the blacks would disappear from Harvard. Thats just what nasty leftist do: they claim their political opponents say something they never did, to make them sound racist. It is a very low road that Dems are going down, calling everyone who won’t submit to the leftist agenda, or the new thing, a white suoremacist.
> 
> I am saying the opposite: Race should be irrelevant, and radisr policies abolished. What I’ve been saying is that race should not be a factor in admissions at all. If that means fewer blacks qualify for Harvard, and more Asians do, then fine. There are many other educational opportunities available for those who don’t qualify for Harvard based on merit.
> 
> I know from my work in admissions that about 1 in 3 blacks would qualify under the higher white standards, and 2 in 3 blacks would not. (I don’t know how many blacks would qualify under the even higher Asian standards since my work was before all the rampant anti-Asian effort.)
> 
> Right now we have standards for blacks, much higher standards for whites, and slightly higher standards above that for Asians. Time to out a stop to all the racism from Democrats.



Of course you did not "say it" verbatim.
One does not need to be anothers "political opponent" in order to interpret their obvious sentiments.

Of course you know this already, so save the political zealotry for someone who has a similar agenda to yours.

Tschüss, and happy trails.


----------



## Blues Man

All i see hear is whining and more whining.

Maybe if you people stopped worrying about all the ways you have been screwed and instead actually focus on doing something with your lives you'd all be happier.


----------



## Lisa558

katsteve2012 said:


> Of course you did not "say it" verbatim.
> One does not need to be anothers "political opponent" in order to interpret their obvious sentiments.
> 
> Of course you know this already.
> 
> Tschüss, and happy trails.


And you’re wrong. All I want is for the same standards to be applied for admissions, regardless of race.

I really wonder which admissions program you worked with since you are oblivious to the pro-black, anti-white (and now anti-Asian) antics that go on.


----------



## Lisa558

Blues Man said:


> All i see hear is whining and more whining.
> 
> Maybe if you people stopped worrying about all the ways you have been screwed and instead actually focus on doing something with your lives you'd all be happier.


Yes, and here’s the thing: is it really a fate worse than death to have blacks who don’t qualify for Harvard (once race-based preferential treatment is abolished) go to a 2nd tier college, or even a decent state college? They can still be very successful.


----------



## Blues Man

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, and here’s the thing: is it really a fate worse than death to have blacks who don’t qualify for Harvard (once race-based preferential treatment is abolished) go to a 2nd tier college, or even a decent state college? They can still be very successful.


Such a small percentage of college wannabes get into Harvard anyway so it really doesn't matter


----------



## Lisa558

Blues Man said:


> Such a small percentage of college wannabes get into Harvard anyway so it really doesn't matter


Yes, but the point is that better-qualified whites and Asians are being rejected in favor of blacks with much poorer academic credentials. That is simply wrong.


----------



## Blues Man

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, but the point is that better-qualified whites and Asians are being rejected in favor of blacks with much poorer academic credentials. That is simply wrong.


Still a minuscule percentage and there are literally hundreds of other top tier colleges in this country


----------



## katsteve2012

Lisa558 said:


> And you’re wrong. All I want is for the same standards to be applied for admissions, regardless of race.
> 
> I really wonder which admissions program you worked with since you are oblivious to the pro-black, anti-white (and now anti-Asian) antics that go on.



I did not work in college admissions. 

I was SVP of marketing operations for an entertainment/ electronics corporation, and I completed grad school in 1987. 

And no, I did not see the epidemic of favoritism towards Black students that you are constantly harping on back then.

In fact, I was one of only three Blacks in my graduating class, and all three of us were working professionals that had the necessary academic credentials as well as the ability to pay our way through the program.

As for now, my grandchildren who were both valedictorians in high school are enrolled in their first year of college, and they, like me received no special consideration for admission, and have the family resources and support to pay their way through without student loans.

As I said before, 
Tschüss, and happy trails.


----------



## Canon Shooter

IM2 said:


> But they do struggle as much.



Yeah, that's true. Look at all the surveillance videos we see of negroes attacking Asians without provocation. I'd call that a struggle, sure...



IM2 said:


> Asians as a group are propped up by a few high earning Indians who are beneficiaries of the H1B Visa program, while the vast majority are poor. Whites have labelled all Asians by just a few high earners and try using that as you are doing to deny racism. Hispanics are struggling too.
> 
> *"The typical white American family has roughly 10 times as much wealth as the typical African American family and the typical Latino family. In other words, while the median white household has about $100,000-$200,000 net worth, Blacks and Latinos have $10,000-$20,000 net worth."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial wealth gap may be a key to other inequities
> 
> 
> The wealth gap between Black and white Americans is examined in this installment of the “Unequal” series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.harvard.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have deluded yourselves into a belief that only blacks are complaining about race when in face white racism is a problem for every nonwhite population in. America. It's time you faced reality.
> 
> If you want to learn how Hispanics see racism, read the book, *"Dog Whistle Politics"* by Haney Lopez or *"Racism without Racists"* by Edward Bonilla-Silva. *Dr. Mari Matsuda, Asian, *is one of the founding formulators of Critical Race Theory. So my argument has merit, you are just unaware of things.



I've got news for you, Buckwheat, a net worth of $150,000 isn't really anything to write home about. When you consider investment accounts, retirement accounts, real estate, etc, it should be much higher.

The thing to keep in mind is that there's not a single reason in the world why blacks can't realize a similar net worth as whites. Get up off your ass, go get a job, be smart with your money, and you can have an enviable net worth, too. I know, all too well, that you're going to blame whites for your shortcomings in life, but maybe, just maybe, you could put forth the effort and become successful _despite _the perceived obstacles you see...


----------



## Canon Shooter

katsteve2012 said:


> I did not work in college admissions.
> 
> I was SVP of marketing operations for an entertainment/ electronics corporation, and I completed grad school in 1987.
> 
> And no, I did not see the epidemic of favoritism towards Black students that you are constantly harping on back then.
> 
> In fact, I was one of only three Blacks in my graduating class, and all three of us were working professionals that had the necessary academic credentials as well as the ability to pay our way through the program.
> 
> As for now, my grandchildren who were both valedictorians in high school are enrolled in their first year of college, and they, like me received no special consideration for admission, and have the family resources and support to pay their way through without student loans.
> 
> As I said before,
> Tschüss, and happy trails.



Paul Essien and IM2 will both be along shortly to tell you how you and your grandchildren are nothing but a bunch of Uncle Toms. According to them, a black man simply cannot be successful in this country without selling out to whitey.

Your grandchildren sound like kids to be proud of, and I'm sure you are...


----------



## Lisa558

Blues Man said:


> Still a minuscule percentage and there are literally hundreds of other top tier colleges in this country


That’s my point. There are plenty of opportunities for blacks, and anyone else for that matter, to still get an excellent education. It is unnecessary and unfair to reject other races in order to prioritize one specific race for admissions.


----------



## katsteve2012

Canon Shooter said:


> Paul Essien and IM2 will both be along shortly to tell you how you and your grandchildren are nothing but a bunch of Uncle Toms. According to them, a black man simply cannot be successful in this country without selling out to whitey.
> 
> Your grandchildren sound like kids to be proud of, and I'm sure you are...



Of course I'm proud of my grandchildren, as well as their parents, for what they have accomplished and I've never been called an Uncle Tom in my entire life.

In fact, my father was the first Black school superintendent in the city of Berkley, California, during a very politicized era, and no one ever referred to him as an Uncle Tom either. 

There are also numerous Black people within my circle of friends and relatives who have experienced success that have never been referred to as Uncle Toms as well.


----------



## Lisa558

katsteve2012 said:


> I did not work in college admissions.
> 
> I was SVP of marketing operations for an entertainment/ electronics corporation, and I completed grad school in 1987.
> 
> And no, I did not see the epidemic of favoritism towards Black students that you are constantly harping on back then.
> 
> In fact, I was one of only three Blacks in my graduating class, and all three of us were working professionals that had the necessary academic credentials as well as the ability to pay our way through the program.
> 
> As for now, my grandchildren who were both valedictorians in high school are enrolled in their first year of college, and they, like me received no special consideration for admission, and have the family resources and support to pay their way through without student loans.
> 
> As I said before,
> Tschüss, and happy trails.


First, I did work in admissions, for several years, and saw what went on.

And if you have grandchildren, you went to college in the 70s and before, and you’re saying you didn’t see the blatant favoritism back then. Well, that’s because it wasn’t as blatant back then. We didn’t see all these extreme identity politics, where people are first measured by their skin color and secondarily by their qualifications or competence. 

I worked in admissions in the 2000’s, when the favoritism, based on race, was blatant. Admissions test back then WERE devised so that blacks could score as well as whites, or close to it. (In some instances, where blacks were not scoring as well,  and it became hard to justify their admission over better-qualified whites, they simply abolished the test.) And since I left that field, things have gotten even worse.

It’s time to let blacks succeed or fail on their own merits, and admit people to college based on academic credentials only. As I’ve said before, I’d support some consideration given to high-achieving kids from poor or modest backgrounds, so that for example if a black and white both had the same GPA and test scores, and one slot remained, it would go to the poorer student. As it currently stands, it goes to the black student, regardless. In fact, it goes to the black student with POORER grades and scores.

Time for everyone to compete on merit, with some allowance made for poor backgrounds. Race needs to be irrelevant.


----------



## Canon Shooter

katsteve2012 said:


> Of course I'm proud of my grandchildren, as well as their parents, for what they have accomplished and I've never been called an Uncle Tom in my entire life.
> 
> In fact, my father was the first Black school superintendent in the city of Berkley, California, during a very politicized era, and no one ever referred to him as an Uncle Tom either.



Ah, but you've never experienced the racist hate of people like Paul and IM2. They hate whites, and they hate successful blacks...


----------



## Canon Shooter

Lisa558 said:


> That’s my point. There are plenty of opportunities for blacks, and anyone else for that matter, to still get an excellent education. It is unnecessary and unfair to reject other races in order to prioritize one specific race for admissions.



My CFO has his MBA from Yale.

He got into Yale based on his academic record, and he paid his own way through college...


----------



## katsteve2012

Canon Shooter said:


> Ah, but you've never experienced the racist hate of people like Paul and IM2. They hate whites, and they hate successful blacks...



I've certainly experienced ENVY from people, of all races. 

The only real encounter with hate that I've ever experienced was when I accompanied my parents to a peaceful civil rights march in Mississippi many years ago where I saw them have urine and feces thrown at them by segregationists.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Meathead said:


> I think you're confusing your experiences from prison.


Wow.

You're a dick...


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> I think you're confusing your experiences from prison.





Meathead said:


> I think you're confusing your experiences from prison.



I've never been incarcerated, you brainless idiot.

Perhaps you have, since you are obviously projecting.


----------



## Lisa558

Canon Shooter said:


> My CFO has his MBA from Yale.
> 
> He got into Yale based on his academic record, and he paid his own way through college...


Is he black? It’s certainly possible that he was well qualified for Yale and got in without the need for the special preferences given to blacks. I never said all blacks in Ivies wouldn’t have gotten in if they were white. But stats show that many do.

One case that stuck with me was of a white boy whose mother had died when he was in elementary school. His upbringing was modest, and of course marred by the loss of his mother at an early age. He was raised in a single-parent household, and ended up applying with a 3.7 and strong test scores. We had to turn him down because they wanted more blacks, and thus many blacks with worse scores and grades in the 3.3 range got in.

There were many stories like that, and many whites rejected who were better students than the blacks accepted, but that one in particular stuck with me because his mother had died when he was a child.


----------



## katsteve2012

Canon Shooter said:


> Wow.
> 
> You're a dick...



Precisely. Anyway, there is at least one in every village.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Lisa558 said:


> Is he black? It’s certainly possible that he was well qualified for Yale and got in without the need for the special preferences given to blacks. I never said all blacks in Ivies wouldn’t have gotten in if they were white. But stats show that many do.
> 
> One case that stuck with me was of a white boy whose mother had died when he was in elementary school. His upbringing was modest, and of course marred by the loss of his mother at an early age. He was raised in a single-parent household, and ended up applying with a 3.7 and strong test scores. We had to turn him down because they wanted more blacks, and thus many blacks with worse scores and grades in the 3.3 range got in.
> 
> There were many stories like that, and many whites rejected who were better students than the blacks accepted, but that one in particular stuck with me because his mother had died when he was a child.



Yes, Mike is black. He's also one of the most intelligent people I've ever known. He keeps fuckin' with me, saying he wants to retire. I'm coming to grips with the knowledge that I will never find a better CFO...


----------



## Lisa558

Canon Shooter said:


> Yes, Mike is black. He's also one of the most intelligent people I've ever known. He keeps fuckin' with me, saying he wants to retire. I'm coming to grips with the knowledge that I will never find a better CFO...


The CFO of my last job was black as well, and brilliant. He also was one of the most decent people there. (Lots of shitheads in the workplace.)


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> I've never been incarcerated, you brainless idiot.
> 
> Perhaps you have, since you are obviously projecting.


Whether you're black or a wigger, that is highly unlikely.


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> Whether you're black or a wigger, that is highly unlikely.



Whether you are as retarded as you are making yourself look, or not, you are derailing this thread with your juvenile trolling, and the consequences for that are VERY likely.


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> Whether you are as retarded as you are making yourself look, or not, you are derailing this thread with your juvenile trolling, and the consequences for that are VERY likely.


I just don't believe you. You may well be just another Jussie Smollette.  I know race pimps when I see them and I will "suffer" the consequences willingly. LOL

You are welcome to come to Prague to make sure that I do. You'll need a passport and of course mind your parole restrictions. Flight and accommodation are on you.


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> I just don't believe you. You may well be just another Jussie Smollette.  I know race pimps when I see them and I will "suffer" the consequences willingly. LOL
> 
> You are welcome to come to Prague to make sure that I do. You'll need a passport and of course mind your parole restrictions. Flight and accommodation are on you.



And you are welcome to "believe" whatever you choose to believe, and what you "believe" is of no importance, especially if your belief is not based on any facts.

What IS important, is that you are off topic, and if you have nothing to contribute to the subject matter being discussed, you're trolling.


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> And you are welcome to "believe" whatever you choose to believe, and what you "believe" is of no importance, especially if your belief is not based on any facts.
> 
> What IS important, is that you are off topic, and if you have nothing to contribute to the subject matter being discussed, you're trolling.


I thought the topic was black failure.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> And likewise, no use wasting my time with the likes of you. But I will:
> 
> The lawsuit is about picking and choosing students based on race above all, and blacks are the group who gain most by that. Latinos also gain, to a lesser extent. Asians are the group who most lose by that. Whites also lose, to a somewhat lesser extent when compared to Asians, although the anti-white discrimination is blatant there too, and they as well are rejected in favor of blacks with far poorer academic qualifications.
> 
> The reason the Harvard case has a better chance of winning is because it is discriminating against one MINORITY, to the advantage of another minority. It makes it harder to justify. In the UNC case, it is brought by a white, and will be harder to win for that reason, given the negative attitude toward the majority population these days. Plus, Harvard’s case is more obnoxious with the personality test they used to exclude Asians.
> 
> These racist policies have to stop, and I believe they will - finally - when SCOTUS announces its decision in June 2023. BTW, the new justice will recuse herself from the case, since she has a conflict of interest regarding Harvard.


The facts of THIS case shows that as far as minorities go Asians  gained most and whites gained more than everyone. Nothing you say about this case based on the facts, is correct. The racist policies were why AA was made. Ending this brings back the racist policies.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, and here’s the thing: is it really a fate worse than death to have blacks who don’t qualify for Harvard (once race-based preferential treatment is abolished) go to a 2nd tier college, or even a decent state college? They can still be very successful.


I'm about tired of your racial problem. Affirmative Action covers Asians, hispanics, pacific Islanders, native americans and women, to include white women. So then there would be people from each of these groups who would not qualify if we use your logic.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> And you’re wrong. All I want is for the same standards to be applied for admissions, regardless of race.
> 
> I really wonder which admissions program you worked with since you are oblivious to the pro-black, anti-white (and now anti-Asian) antics that go on.


No you don't. You want white preference. Because thats what AA was made to stop. There is no pro black anti white anti asian antics.


----------



## IM2

Lisa558 said:


> Yes, but the point is that better-qualified whites and Asians are being rejected in favor of blacks with much poorer academic credentials. That is simply wrong.


That is not happening.


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> I thought the topic was black failure.


Then it is obvious that "thinking" is not one of your strengths.


----------



## Paul Essien

As I have said many times all Lisa558 does is say things* RIGHT UP UNTIL *it’s clearly a racist statement.

She WILL *NEVER* say “_n&ggers are dumb_” but she will say “t_hey’re lowering admissions score to allow blk ppl in university but raising the bar for whites_”

She doesn’t have guts to just say _“black ppl are inferior_” but it’s all* implied* with her and plus she has no problem with others who say it for her

Deep down she knows it’s a lie because when have white supremacists ever allowed blks to cheat the system in anything ?


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> As I have said many times all Lisa558 does is say things RIGHT UP UNTIL it’s clearly a racist statement.
> 
> She WILL NEVER say “n&ggers are naturally dumb” but she will say “they’re lowering admissions score to allow blk ppl in university but raising the bar for whites”
> 
> She doesn’t have guts to just say “black ppl are inferior” but it’s all implied with her and plus she has no problem with others who say it for her
> 
> Deep down she knows it’s a lie because when have whites ever allowed blks to cheat the system in anything ?


Have you ever heard Black people accuse another Black person of "Acting White"?


----------



## Meathead

katsteve2012 said:


> Then it is obvious that "thinking" is not one of your strengths.


Perhaps, but would "white privilege" exist without black failure? Look, it's not math which we know to be racist.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Have you ever heard Black people accuse another Black person of "Acting White"?


Acting white is what Uncle Toms do. And it's not about good grades an education.


----------



## Paul Essien

BS Filter said:


> Have you ever heard Black people accuse another Black person of "Acting White"?



Yes I have but it doesn't mean what you think it's means.

White people think you _"act white"_ when you don't fit black stereotypes and don't twerk on cue. If you're not rapping, walking around with a fried chicken leg tucked behind your ear, or in a gang they think you're trying to wear their skin.

Whites see themselves as supreme so any positive trait a blk person has they think is you "acting white", they find it hard to believe a black person can have good traits unless they're acting whites.

*They think we're denying our true nature, it's dehumanising.*

Do you know in the black community who are often the biggest advocates of education and going straight ?

The black people who are doing the *EXACT *opposite.

The black criminals as you'd call it. They are often the FIRST ones who if they see potential in someone youngster _"Look man. You don't want none of this life. It'll get you nowhere but jail or death. You're doing good. Making your mom and pop proud. Wish I had that when I was coming up. Now get the hell outta here"_

I heard those type of words growing up more times than I remember to different kids.

When you blk ppl say _"acting white"_ it's usually one of those *ULTRA* proper talking black ppl or a black woman who talks like she's a valley girl from Cali. 


Acting white is that weird ass voice Kanye uses when he attempts to appeal to white America like he did in his Ellen interview.

Having said there some part me that's like some white sh*t in the sense that there is some Beatles song I really like _"Long and winding road" "Getting better" "Penny lane" or Christopher Cross _"Sailing" I like some some Sinatra songs _"That's life"_ _"My way"_ I like a  lot white movies _"Goodfellas"_ _"Terminator 2"

Elvis is sh*t though_

And I'll also say this

White ppl are very good at making cakes and brownies & cookies, though. Black Forest gateau all day b*tch !!!







And I think Sharon Stone in her prime (_She's fucked now_) was a smoking hot white b*tch


----------



## katsteve2012

Meathead said:


> Perhaps, but would "white privilege" exist without black failure? Look, it's not math which we know to be racist.


Did you miss the short yellow bus again? Who says math is racist and is actually serious?


----------



## eagle1462010

I smell BS  op.

Sniff sniff


----------



## BS Filter

Paul Essien said:


> Yes I have but it doesn't mean what you think it's means.
> 
> White people think you _"act white"_ when you don't fit black stereotypes and don't twerk on cue. If you're not rapping, walking around with a fried chicken leg tucked behind your ear, or in a gang they think you're trying to wear their skin.
> 
> Whites see themselves as supreme so any positive trait a blk person has they think is you "acting white", they find it hard to believe a black person can have good traits unless they're acting whites.
> 
> *They think we're denying our true nature, it's dehumanising.*
> 
> Do you know in the black community who are often the biggest advocates of education and going straight ?
> 
> The black people who are doing the *EXACT *opposite.
> 
> The black criminals as you'd call it. They are often the FIRST ones who if they see potential in someone youngster _"Look man. You don't want none of this life. It'll get you nowhere but jail or death. You're doing good. Making your mom and pop proud. Wish I had that when I was coming up. Now get the hell outta here"_
> 
> I heard those type of words growing up more times than I remember to different kids.
> 
> When you blk ppl say _"acting white"_ it's usually one of those *ULTRA* proper talking black ppl or a black woman who talks like she's a valley girl from Cali.
> 
> 
> Acting white is that weird ass voice Kanye uses when he attempts to appeal to white America like he did in his Ellen interview.
> 
> Having said there some part me that's like some white sh*t in the sense that there is some Beatles song I really like _"Long and winding road" "Getting better" "Penny lane" or Christopher Cross _"Sailing" I like some some Sinatra songs _"That's life"_ _"My way"_ I like a  lot white movies _"Goodfellas"_ _"Terminator 2"
> 
> Elvis is sh*t though_
> 
> And I'll also say this
> 
> White ppl are very good at making cakes and brownies & cookies, though. Black Forest gateau all day b*tch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think Sharon Stone in her prime (_She's fucked now_) was a smoking hot white b*tch
> 
> View attachment 648942



Nice.  Let all that racist hate out.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131
*But at the end of the day, if I can't go out because someone Kim Fox cut loose on his third offense might mug me.*

That's you and your fear. See this what guys like you want. You want LAWS passed not because anyone has done anything to you...no .....no....just because your scared of being mugged. Just because of what you think.......listen to this

JoeB131
*And this is where you guys have shot yourselves in the foot. You went from "the police need reform" to "All Cops are Bastards", "Defund the Police" and letting the thugs run wild, and people are going from "that sounds reasonable' to "are you fucking nuts?"*

Once again. You're straw manning. That is you're making up an argument I have not said then knocking down your own made up argument. Have you had to regularly call upon police because of a significant crime problem where you live? The answer to this is no. You’re already living under a kind of de-policed reality. And you’re not suffering chaos as a result.

JoeB131
*In Chicago, we are down to the lowest level of police that we've had in 30 years, so bad that Lightfoot has lowered the standards at the police academy to get at least some recruits.*

Lowered the standards ? What ? Because they were so high initially ? CPD corruption runs deep many of them were gang affiliated, so they allowed things to happen. Google Chicago Police Indictments especially in the early 2000s

Why do all the shootings happen on the weekends ?
Why are the murders automatically blamed on black people despite 80% going unsolved ?
Why do 80% go unsolved in a city with so much surveillance ?

They never ask HOW these guns are getting into Chicago in the first place. Here's a BIG part of the answer. WHITE MALE Klent Kelley from Arkansas was caught trafficking military-style semi-automatic rifles and other guns in Chicago.

Chicago will be ground zero of the Biden/Harris test run to see how American society reacts to government sponsored genocide of black people. They are being enacted by mercenaries, law enforcement operatives and supported by the 4th estate (white media) to propagandize it as black on black violence

I guess this is conspiracy theory to you but it's more than interesting that In MICHIGAN, a company called Gift of Life said donations of bone and other tissues soared after its foundation gave some coroner offices iPads loaded with special software to record details of a death AT THE SCENE, which are transmitted instantly to the company.







Organized organ harvesting is big business. This also what all these bullsh*t red cross, so called charity orgs are in large part about. Too bad none of these opioid overdose miscreants aren't being sorted out for harvesting.... GOD knows theres plenty of them to choose from.

I've always known that they kill of black people in all the time because of the quality of our organs.





Get out wasn't just a movie.






A lot of these police shootings and murders in Chicago are connected not only to white supremacy, but crimes of organized organ harvesting as well.

In prison too; White supremacists are also poisoning black inmates in jail with these death diet meals. They can't kill them quick enough to get their organs out of them. This is why they target the homeless the most because they know most don't have family


----------



## AZrailwhale

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, they are... which is why I vote Democratic.
> But at the end of the day, if I can't go out because someone Kim Fox cut loose on his third offense might mug me, I might have to rethink that bit of "Social justice".
> If I face potential lawsuits because I hired someone I liked rather than a preferred minority, I would definitely rethink that position.
> 
> And this is where you guys have shot yourselves in the foot.  You went from "the police need reform" to "All Cops are Bastards", "Defund the Police" and letting the thugs run wild, and people are going from "that sounds reasonable' to "are you fucking nuts?"
> 
> In Chicago, we are down to the lowest level of police that we've had in 30 years, so bad that Lightfoot has lowered the standards at the police academy to get at least some recruits.


What she's going to get are cops more open to corruption and bad behavior.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Canon Shooter said:


> Yes, Mike is black. He's also one of the most intelligent people I've ever known. He keeps fuckin' with me, saying he wants to retire. I'm coming to grips with the knowledge that I will never find a better CFO...


Ability and intelligence are rarely a consequence of race.  Neither is morality or criminality.  There are good and bad, stupid and smart people in all races.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> JoeB131
> *But at the end of the day, if I can't go out because someone Kim Fox cut loose on his third offense might mug me.*
> 
> That's you and your fear. See this what guys like you want. You want LAWS passed not because anyone has done anything to you...no .....no....just because your scared of being mugged. Just because of what you think.......listen to this
> 
> JoeB131
> *And this is where you guys have shot yourselves in the foot. You went from "the police need reform" to "All Cops are Bastards", "Defund the Police" and letting the thugs run wild, and people are going from "that sounds reasonable' to "are you fucking nuts?"*
> 
> Once again. You're straw manning. That is you're making up an argument I have not said then knocking down your own made up argument. Have you had to regularly call upon police because of a significant crime problem where you live? The answer to this is no. You’re already living under a kind of de-policed reality. And you’re not suffering chaos as a result.
> 
> JoeB131
> *In Chicago, we are down to the lowest level of police that we've had in 30 years, so bad that Lightfoot has lowered the standards at the police academy to get at least some recruits.*
> 
> Lowered the standards ? What ? Because they were so high initially ? CPD corruption runs deep many of them were gang affiliated, so they allowed things to happen. Google Chicago Police Indictments especially in the early 2000s
> 
> Why do all the shootings happen on the weekends ?
> Why are the murders automatically blamed on black people despite 80% going unsolved ?
> Why do 80% go unsolved in a city with so much surveillance ?
> 
> They never ask HOW these guns are getting into Chicago in the first place. Here's a BIG part of the answer. WHITE MALE Klent Kelley from Arkansas was caught trafficking military-style semi-automatic rifles and other guns in Chicago.
> 
> Chicago will be ground zero of the Biden/Harris test run to see how American society reacts to government sponsored genocide of black people. They are being enacted by mercenaries, law enforcement operatives and supported by the 4th estate (white media) to propagandize it as black on black violence
> 
> I guess this is conspiracy theory to you but it's more than interesting that In MICHIGAN, a company called Gift of Life said donations of bone and other tissues soared after its foundation gave some coroner offices iPads loaded with special software to record details of a death AT THE SCENE, which are transmitted instantly to the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organized organ harvesting is big business. This also what all these bullsh*t red cross, so called charity orgs are in large part about. Too bad none of these opioid overdose miscreants aren't being sorted out for harvesting.... GOD knows theres plenty of them to choose from.
> 
> I've always known that they kill of black people in all the time because of the quality of our organs.
> 
> View attachment 648977
> 
> Get out wasn't just a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of these police shootings and murders in Chicago are connected not only to white supremacy, but crimes of organized organ harvesting as well.
> 
> In prison too; White supremacists are also poisoning black inmates in jail with these death diet meals. They can't kill them quick enough to get their organs out of them. This is why they target the homeless the most because they know most don't have family


And I thought JoeB was nuts.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> I'm about tired of your racial problem. Affirmative Action covers Asians, hispanics, pacific Islanders, native americans and women, to include white women. So then there would be people from each of these groups who would not qualify if we use your logic.



And therein lies the problem.  Most women don't think they NEED affirmative action.  

Most Asians see AA as holding them back.  

I would argue AA is a policy that does more harm than good, much like the well-intentioned ADA has made it impossible to hire people with disabilities.   Every personnel decision has to be weighed on it's legal implications rather than best business practices.


----------



## Paul Essien

Lisa558
*I really wonder which admissions program you worked with since you are oblivious to the pro-black, anti-white (and now anti-Asian) antics that go on*.

But yet you can’t point to ONE college, ONE university that lowers the scores for blk ppl at the expense of whites

What I can not understand is this : Why can’t you be just a racist ? Why do you need these pseudos admissions explanations?

What is wrong with racism? You do promote it, so why be a shame of it?

Why you just can not say; “N****s are stupid.”? Why do you feel the need to have these crutches ?

In many ways it's a waste of time even debating with you as you can’t argue facts against beliefs. People believe what they want and use confirmation bias to justify what they want to be true.


----------



## JoeB131

AZrailwhale said:


> What she's going to get are cops more open to corruption and bad behavior.



As opposed to what?  We are largely in this mess because the CPD and it's culture of corruption.  

What Lightfoot has done that I agree with is that we have more transparency now.   So when Adam Toledo was shot, instead of having a whole coverup like you did with Laquan McDonald that went up to the Fifth Floor of city hall, information was immediately released, including the video.  

Now, most cops, as I've said, are good guys... but they are too inclined to see it as an us vs. them scenario, or maybe they really don't want to crucified for making the wrong decision with less than a second to react.  We may be getting rid of the bad apples, but the good apples are figuring they'd rather work out in a suburb where the worst thing they have to worry about is a traffic stop.


----------



## JoeB131

Hey, everyone, let's track a Paul Essen post to see just how long it takes him to get to complete batshit crazy!!! 



Paul Essien said:


> That's you and your fear. See this what guys like you want. You want LAWS passed not because anyone has done anything to you...no .....no....just because your scared of being mugged. Just because of what you think.......listen to this



Actually, I have been mugged, when I was a teenager.  Not so much now because I'm bigger and kind of scary looking on my own.   I don't want laws passed, but I do want the ones that are on the books enforced, and when you hear about someone who was involved in a murder and you find out that Kim Foxx released him on two or three previous offenses, and he put his ankle monitor around his cat's neck...  um, yeah, something ain't working.  



Paul Essien said:


> Once again. You're straw manning. That is you're making up an argument I have not said then knocking down your own made up argument. Have you had to regularly call upon police because of a significant crime problem where you live? The answer to this is no. You’re already living under a kind of de-policed reality. And you’re not suffering chaos as a result.



Dude, I'm arguing what your side has said.. not what you say.  Most of what you say is so crazy it befuddles any attempt to respond to it.  



Paul Essien said:


> Lowered the standards ? What ? Because they were so high initially ? CPD corruption runs deep many of them were gang affiliated, so they allowed things to happen. Google Chicago Police Indictments especially in the early 2000s



Okay, so we are talking about what, a dozen or so cops out of 14,000?  Statistially, you can find bad apples in any group that large.  



Paul Essien said:


> Why do all the shootings happen on the weekends ?
> Why are the murders automatically blamed on black people despite 80% going unsolved ?
> Why do 80% go unsolved in a city with so much surveillance ?



Weekends are when people have too much time on their hands. 
80% go unsolved because "nobody saw nuthin!"  We've been over this.  Gangbangers shoot up a funeral, nobody saw nuthin.  
Cameras are great and all, if they were running a red light at the moment they did the drive-by.  




Paul Essien said:


> They never ask HOW these guns are getting into Chicago in the first place. Here's a BIG part of the answer. WHITE MALE Klent Kelley from Arkansas was caught trafficking military-style semi-automatic rifles and other guns in Chicago.



Oh, we know exactly how they are getting into Chicago.  They are driving to Indiana and buying them. 



Paul Essien said:


> Chicago will be ground zero of the Biden/Harris test run to see how American society reacts to government sponsored genocide of black people. They are being enacted by mercenaries, law enforcement operatives and supported by the 4th estate (white media) to propagandize it as black on black violence



Biden and Harris?  Really?  Mercenaries?  The media is lying?  Wow...  and this is where he went off the deep end, folks.... I mean he can't possibly say anything crazier than this...  



Paul Essien said:


> I guess this is conspiracy theory to you but it's more than interesting that In MICHIGAN, a company called Gift of Life said donations of bone and other tissues soared after its foundation gave some coroner offices iPads loaded with special software to record details of a death AT THE SCENE, which are transmitted instantly to the company.



Holy fucking shit, I take that back. Apparently he can!  So now all the crime is an actual conspiracy to harvest black people for their organs?


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 
*Now, most cops, as I've said, are good guys... but they are too inclined to see it as an us vs. them scenario, or maybe they really don't want to crucified for making the wrong decision with less than a second to react. We may be getting rid of the bad apples, but the good apples are figuring they'd rather work out in a suburb where the worst thing they have to worry about is a traffic stop*.

The problem white ppl have ALLOWED the white supremacist to be the most powerful.

So you can talk all you like about good cops they are not the ones with the power.

So YES you have good cops But when the good cops challenge the bad ones, the bad ones close ranks and make life hell for the good? 

Michael Wood Jr. and Joe Crystal — both of them white Baltimore cops whose honesty about police brutality got them run out of policing.

The good cops are not the ones with the muscle.

Systems have their own logic, and they operate as they are designed to operate, with or without the approval of all who turn the gears of the machine. You can even push against the gears if you like, but the machinery is stronger than you, which is why, in the case of policing, so few reforms end up changing the nature of law enforcement in America.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> The problem white ppl have ALLOWED the white supremacist to be the most powerful.
> 
> So you can talk all you like about good cops they are not the ones with the power.
> 
> So YES you have good cops But when the good cops challenge the bad ones, the bad ones close ranks and make life hell for the good?



To a degree, that's true.  And to a degree, the politicians are happy to make life hell for an officer even if he was in the right. 

Let's take the officer who shot Adam Toledo. 

Mayor Beetlejuice pretty much declared him guilty the minute it happened, but even Kim Foxx admitted that the action was lawfully justified.  (I personally think the officer showed bad judgement by engaging in a foot chase). Yet as near as I can tell, he still hasn't been returned to the streets, his career is pretty much over.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, everyone, let's track a Paul Essen post to see just how long it takes him to get to complete batshit crazy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have been mugged, when I was a teenager.  Not so much now because I'm bigger and kind of scary looking on my own.   I don't want laws passed, but I do want the ones that are on the books enforced, and when you hear about someone who was involved in a murder and you find out that Kim Foxx released him on two or three previous offenses, and he put his ankle monitor around his cat's neck...  um, yeah, something ain't working.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm arguing what your side has said.. not what you say.  Most of what you say is so crazy it befuddles any attempt to respond to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we are talking about what, a dozen or so cops out of 14,000?  Statistially, you can find bad apples in any group that large.
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends are when people have too much time on their hands.
> 80% go unsolved because "nobody saw nuthin!"  We've been over this.  Gangbangers shoot up a funeral, nobody saw nuthin.
> Cameras are great and all, if they were running a red light at the moment they did the drive-by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we know exactly how they are getting into Chicago.  They are driving to Indiana and buying them.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden and Harris?  Really?  Mercenaries?  The media is lying?  Wow...  and this is where he went off the deep end, folks.... I mean he can't possibly say anything crazier than this...
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit, I take that back. Apparently he can!  So now all the crime is an actual conspiracy to harvest black people for their organs?


Organ harvesting is real and this is what happens when their done. 






It's like a ritual even after Thousands of years they're still eating humans, but now call it a delacacy and called Anthropopaghy.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Organ harvesting is real and this is what happens when their done.





Paul Essien said:


> It's like a ritual even after Thousands of years they're still eating humans, but now call it a delacacy and called Anthropopaghy.



Um, okay...


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Molly, you were told and shown proof that white women have benefitted the most from affirmative action a long time ago. Now it's just way past time whites such as yourself and a whole bunch of others here understood that whites are not superior, that whites did not build this country by themselves, that whites have indeed been given massive amounts of government help and that affirmative action was not made to give blacks extra help. You and others in your demographic are where you are from the same affirmative action that you howl about. You guys seem perfectly fine with pointing fingers at blacks then running your white mouths based on fact less race baited garbage fed you by the disinformation you read, but when the truth hits about you guys, everybody has to be politically correct because white feelings are going to get hurt and they will threaten everybody about how they will turn racist if we don't stop.
> 
> As if whites making such comments ever stopped being racists in the first place..


Where did I ever say whites are superior? There is no PROOF that white women have benefitted the most from AA. Ironic that you think men get jobs, advancement, education etc because of their knowledge but woman can’t do the same. Where did I point my finger at blacks? There you go mouthing about racism, when I just talked about AA, in no way was my post racist. Are you saying white women aren’t qualified for anything? Nobody gave me shit. I was raised poor and worked all my life. I started at the bottom and worked my way up for any of my achievements. The only women I know of hired without skills are the bimbos that sexist employers wanted as eye candy for their clients to see at their place of business.


----------



## Paul Essien

Bring it.

The problem is my tough talking white supremacist dude...is that it takes heart to win a race war. That means you have to go toe to toe. And giving the history of white supremacists, you are too cowardly to have a race war, that's why the Buffalo shooter chose to ambush elderly blk women shopping in Buffalo New York and even then he had to have full cammo on. He didn't wanna hop on train to the Bronx


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, everyone, let's track a Paul Essen post to see just how long it takes him to get to complete batshit crazy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have been mugged, when I was a teenager.  Not so much now because I'm bigger and kind of scary looking on my own.   I don't want laws passed, but I do want the ones that are on the books enforced, and when you hear about someone who was involved in a murder and you find out that Kim Foxx released him on two or three previous offenses, and he put his ankle monitor around his cat's neck...  um, yeah, something ain't working.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm arguing what your side has said.. not what you say.  Most of what you say is so crazy it befuddles any attempt to respond to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so we are talking about what, a dozen or so cops out of 14,000?  Statistially, you can find bad apples in any group that large.
> 
> 
> 
> Weekends are when people have too much time on their hands.
> 80% go unsolved because "nobody saw nuthin!"  We've been over this.  Gangbangers shoot up a funeral, nobody saw nuthin.
> Cameras are great and all, if they were running a red light at the moment they did the drive-by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we know exactly how they are getting into Chicago.  They are driving to Indiana and buying them.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden and Harris?  Really?  Mercenaries?  The media is lying?  Wow...  and this is where he went off the deep end, folks.... I mean he can't possibly say anything crazier than this...
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit, I take that back. Apparently he can!  So now all the crime is an actual conspiracy to harvest black people for their organs?


Paul is not crazy. You're just white and don't want to accept the reality many blacks face. 

Joe, you're the crazy one. You think that because you're white that what you say about what YOU have experienced can be the only truth. You have made a bunch of koo koo clock crazy comments. Racism is crazy Joe, and you have shown yourself to be that. You exhibit what is described here:

* “White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”_* Dr. Robin DiAngelo* 

_“Any white person living in the United States will develop opinions about race simply by swimming in the water of our culture. But mainstream sources—schools, textbooks, media—don’t provide us with the multiple perspectives we need. Yes, we will develop strong emotionally laden opinions, but they will not be informed opinions. Our socialization renders us racially illiterate. When you add a lack of humility to that illiteracy (because we don’t know what we don’t know), you get the break-down we so often see when trying to engage white people in meaningful conversations about race.” 
- _*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*

_"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it. We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences. At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism. Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience. This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as “people just need to see each other as individuals” or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

 White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue." - _*Dr. Robin DiAngelo*

Now you talk your white bs, but if blacks in Chicago don't trust police its earned. Homan Square was just not 10-11 police and blacks were put in there and left without getting their right to attorney or anything else. But whites like you ignore those things and your opinion is formed from your life in Pleasantville where the police are your friends, the justice system works properly, and you ignore your white collar criminal neighbor who is robbing peoples life savings, the crooked attorney across the street with his prescription drug-addicted bored housewife and the child molesting pediatric doctor on the corner.

Then your white --- wants to lecture black people on what you think are the problems in the black community. No Joe, Paul is not crazy, but YOU, well you live in a delusion of grandeur.

_“Racism has distorted reality for many whites. Teachings about history, the world, the pursuits of thought, expressions of culture, and personal relationships have for most whites been both limited and false.”-_*Horace Seldon*


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Paul is not crazy. You're just white and don't want to accept the reality many blacks face.



I'm pretty sure you aren't facing organ harvesting and cannibalism...  



IM2 said:


> Joe, you're the crazy one. You think that because you're white that what you say about what YOU have experienced can be the only truth. You have made a bunch of koo koo clock crazy comments. Racism is crazy Joe, and you have shown yourself to be that. You exhibit what is described here:



Yawn, guy, I am a dispenser of unpleasant truths... 

To white folks, I say, there really is racism, and we need to fix that. 

To black folks, I say, 90% of your problems are self-inflicted...  Which is why you see all these posters of all around dirt bag George Floyd, and no one really makes nearly as much of a protest about Serenity Broughton, because she was only killed by gangbangers.  No biggie. 



IM2 said:


> Now you talk your white bs, but if blacks in Chicago don't trust police its earned. Homan Square was just not 10-11 police and blacks were put in there and left without getting their right to attorney or anything else. But whites like you ignore those things and your opinion is formed from your life in Pleasantville where the police are your friends, the justice system works properly, and you ignore your white collar criminal neighbor who is robbing peoples life savings, the crooked attorney across the street with his prescription drug-addicted bored housewife and the child molesting pediatric doctor on the corner.



Um, if I live in "Pleasantville", it because the people (of all races) who live here made the effort...I actually did live in Cicero, IL, for about 13 years, which is not going to ever be mistaken for "Pleasantville".  The cops in Cicero made the Chicago Cops look like boy scouts.    

All those things you list about what happens in the shadows are bad, but they don't impair my ability to go to the store or visit downtown...  

Now, when I was growing up in those halcyon days of the 1970's we had a neighborhood called Marquette Park.  And there was a big controversy because that neighborhood was resisting integration (also known as the period between the first black family moving in and the last white family moving out!)  Of course the national media vilified the neighborhood, gave a whole bunch of media time to a gang of losers who liked to dress up like Nazis.  

Anyway... Flash forward 30 years... my Aunt was in Holy Cross Hospital (the place where I was born) and I got to see the fully integrated Marquette Park.   Which means, the first thing that caught my eye was a big old sign saying anyone caught engaging in prostitution would be arrested.  Ummmm, progress?  



IM2 said:


> Then your white --- wants to lecture black people on what you think are the problems in the black community. No Joe, Paul is not crazy, but YOU, well you live in a delusion of grandeur.



Here's the thing.  What you see as the biggest problems really aren't.  When you have 223 black people killed by cops and 5000 black people killed by gang bangers, um, yeah, then your focus is on the wrong place.  

I'm 100% with you on the need for police reform... but who is going to reform the gangs?  Because, yeah, there are neighborhoods on the South and West side I wouldn't go anywhere near today.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> I'm pretty sure you aren't facing organ harvesting and cannibalism...


I'm pretty sure that you want to hang on to that while I'm talking about the overall picture. There is a history and you'll just have to face black skepticism.



JoeB131 said:


> Yawn, guy, I am a dispenser of unpleasant truths...
> 
> To white folks, I say, there really is racism, and we need to fix that.
> 
> To black folks, I say, 90% of your problems are self-inflicted... Which is why you see all these posters of all around dirt bag George Floyd, and no one really makes nearly as much of a protest about Serenity Broughton, because she was only killed by gangbangers. No biggie.



You are right about whites, but when you tell me that 90 percent of our problems are self inflicted you're wrong. I do believe the community was pretty angry about that but whites like you don't pay attention to such things unless there is a national stink.

*Family, Neighbors Memorialize 7-Year-Old Serenity Broughton After Shooting: ‘She Didn’t Deserve What Happened’*
Anti-violence workers and advocates, church leaders and aldermen representing Belmont Cragin — Gilbert Villegas (36th) and Felix Cardona Jr. (31st) — called for justice for Serenity’s family and for an end to Chicago’s gun violence epidemic, which has claimed the lives of many children.

“We’re losing babies, innocent children to this crazy [violence] that we have in our city, in our community,” said Elizabeth Ramirez, with Parents for Peace and Justice, as she held back tears. “We need the community to get involved, to be that voice for us. Enough is enough already.”

Villegas, who represents the area where Serenity was killed, urged anyone with information that could lead to an arrest to come forward.

“This is a call to action. We need help from the community. If you know something, say something. If you saw something, say something,” Villegas said.








						Family, Neighbors Memorialize 7-Year-Old Serenity Broughton After Shooting: 'She Didn't Deserve What Happened'
					

Serenity was shot and killed Sunday outside her grandparents' house on the Northwest Side. Her little sister, Aubrey, also was shot and is recovering.




					blockclubchicago.org
				


*Heartbreak and outrage after shooting of sisters*





						PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions
					

Digital newsstand featuring 7000+ of the world’s most popular newspapers & magazines. Enjoy unlimited reading on up to 5 devices with 7-day free trial.




					www.pressreader.com
				




You run your mouth and show your racism. YOU paid no attention and want to make claims about the black community. Furthermore:

How a Chicago murder suspect was charged, then uncharged, in an extraordinary behind-the-scenes battle among law enforcement​*After charges were dropped in the murder of 7-year-old Serenity Broughton earlier this month, her grandmother said the family doesn’t “know where to go. It’s not seeming like the justice system is working for us.”*​
How a Chicago murder suspect was charged, then uncharged, in an extraordinary behind-the-scenes battle among law enforcement

Now do you think that if the killer had murdered a 6 year old white girl this would have happened? They may have him now but look at what it took. I get real tired of disingenuous whites and your b.s. You aren't delivering any truth. You are no different than Lisa and Ray. I've lived as a black person, not as some white clown with an overblown opinion that comes from white entitlement. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism.



JoeB131 said:


> Um, if I live in "Pleasantville", it because the people (of all races) who live here made the effort...I actually did live in Cicero, IL, for about 13 years, which is not going to ever be mistaken for "Pleasantville". The cops in Cicero made the Chicago Cops look like boy scouts.
> 
> All those things you list about what happens in the shadows are bad, but they don't impair my ability to go to the store or visit downtown...
> 
> Now, when I was growing up in those halcyon days of the 1970's we had a neighborhood called Marquette Park. And there was a big controversy because that neighborhood was resisting integration (also known as the period between the first black family moving in and the last white family moving out!) Of course the national media vilified the neighborhood, gave a whole bunch of media time to a gang of losers who liked to dress up like Nazis.
> 
> Anyway... Flash forward 30 years... my Aunt was in Holy Cross Hospital (the place where I was born) and I got to see the fully integrated Marquette Park. Which means, the first thing that caught my eye was a big old sign saying anyone caught engaging in prostitution would be arrested. Ummmm, progress?


And you can go to the store or downtown in black communities. Millions do so daily. In 2020 there were some 45 million blacks in America. 7,700 were killed by another black Thats a small portion of the black population but whites like yourself overblow black crime and underestimate the crime in your own community. You just did that. In Pleasantville, the Crime Boss running the meat company front is responsible for the guns and drugs in communities like the one that little girl whose death you used to spew racism. But hey, Pleasantville is safe and you can preach to me about how terrible black communities are. White thugs buy houses in Pleasantville while doing dirt in the hood.

You saw a sign for prostitution at that park, but the madams who run escort services live in Pleasantville. I think it's time whites like you stopped thinking you can tell me anything. You are way off and like I said, I can respect Lisa and Ray more because they are honest about their racism. You're one of those whites who thinks you know more about blacks than blacks do and that we must listen to you to be saved.

Incorrect


----------



## LOIE

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The men who would eventually go on to become the Tuskegee Airmen had to sue the United States military in order for them to be allowed to participate in the military efforts of WWII and receive training as fighter pilots. They lived and worked in segregated barracks and were not allowed the freedom to move around that the white soldiers had simply because they were black


One of the Tuskegee Airmen became my friend and fellow choir member at church years ago. He passed quite a few years back, but boy could he tell you stories. He was a wonderful person.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> There is no evidence of white women being hired because if AA. What you are saying is that white women aren’t hired for their skills,which is ridiculous.


Why should anyone believe you instead of the government agencies that deal with compliance, the evidence gathered in discrimination lawsuits or more importantly, the people whose job it is to track these trends?

This inability to consume and understand facts is the very reason why white racists insist that black people are inferior to whites in every meaningful way, even when presented data to the contrary. 

It's like racism is a mis-wiring of the brain.  Or vice versa.


----------



## IM2

Sally Kohn, _Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone_, Time, JUNE 17, 2013, Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone.

_Fact Sheet: Affirmative Action and What It Means for Women_, July 1, 2000, The National Womens Law Center, https://nwlc.org/resources/affirmative-action-and-what-it-means-women/

Tim Wise, _Is Sisterhood Conditional?: White Women and the Rollback of Affirmative Action_, September 23, 1998, Is Sisterhood Conditional?: White Women and the Rollback of Affirmative Action

Victoria M. Massie, _White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents_, White women benefit most from affirmative action — and are among its fiercest opponents


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

White supremacy 
Wait till ya see what these honkys got planned for you


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Why should anyone believe you instead of the government agencies that deal with compliance, the evidence gathered in discrimination lawsuits or more importantly, the people whose job it is to track these trends?
> 
> This inability to consume and understand facts is the very reason why white racists insist that black people are inferior to whites in every meaningful way, even when presented data to the contrary.
> 
> It's like racism is a mis-wiring of the brain.  Or vice versa.


I am not a white racist, so why did you even mention it? I do not believe black people are inferior. Unless there is a lawsuit where an employer can be proven to have hired a white woman because of her sex and gender, there cannot be proof that it is global or that white women benefit more from AA. It’s absolutely ridiculous. Do these so called statistics come from polling every employer on the planet and ask why he hired a person of a particular race and/or gender? These so called studies ASSume that’s why white women were hired. Women do get discriminated against in the workforce, I’m not saying NO women are hired because of race and gender, I am saying that the studies are skewed. More women work now because they have to. There are a lot of jobs you see very few men doing that are usually held by women, nursing, secretarial, child care, etc. those jobs have basically always been jobs that are targeted by women.


----------



## AMart

Yes we are supreme. Anything other is pure folly.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> I'm pretty sure that you want to hang on to that while I'm talking about the overall picture. There is a history and you'll just have to face black skepticism.



Uh, that he says crazy shit like that, is kind of the point.  Seriously, what kind of deranged mind thinks that there are white people out there looking too cook and eat him? 



IM2 said:


> You are right about whites, but when you tell me that 90 percent of our problems are self inflicted you're wrong. I do believe the community was pretty angry about that but whites like you don't pay attention to such things unless there is a national stink.



Your word dump on Serenity aside, the fact is that the community still hasn't coughed up the other two accomplices in her shooting. It was the Chicago Police that wanted to charge the one guy they caught, and Kim Foxx who fought indicting him. 




IM2 said:


> And you can go to the store or downtown in black communities. Millions do so daily. In 2020 there were some 45 million blacks in America. 7,700 were killed by another black Thats a small portion of the black population but whites like yourself overblow black crime and underestimate the crime in your own community. You just did that. In Pleasantville, the Crime Boss running the meat company front is responsible for the guns and drugs in communities like the one that little girl whose death you used to spew racism. But hey, Pleasantville is safe and you can preach to me about how terrible black communities are. White thugs buy houses in Pleasantville while doing dirt in the hood.



Uh, guy, that's a HORRIBLE number.  If you are 8 times more likely murdered as a black person than a white person, you really, really do have a problem.  And blaming some "mysterious guy in a meat packing house" is laughable.  Even if such a person existed, the fact that there is demand to start with is the problem. 









IM2 said:


> You saw a sign for prostitution at that park, but the madams who run escort services live in Pleasantville. I think it's time whites like you stopped thinking you can tell me anything. You are way off and like I said, I can respect Lisa and Ray more because they are honest about their racism. You're one of those whites who thinks you know more about blacks than blacks do and that we must listen to you to be saved.



You miss the point about prostitution.  Frankly, I think prostitution should be legalized.  But there is a huge difference between a woman working for an escort agency for $1000 a throw and a crack ho wandering the streets for a $50.00 fix.  They didn't have street prostitution in Marquette Park when the people in that neighborhood were being demonized as Nazis in the 1970's.  



IM2 said:


> Sally Kohn, _Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone_, Time, JUNE 17, 2013,



But here's the thing.  White women don't think they need affirmative action anymore.   They see it as something that holds back their husbands, sons and brothers.  Asian Americans are actually being held back by affirmative action when an Asian who gets higher scores is rejected for a black person who had lower scores.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131
*You miss the point about prostitution. Frankly, I think prostitution should be legalized.*

Struggling to get laid eh ?.

JoeB131
*But there is a huge difference between a woman working for an escort agency for $1000 a throw and a crack ho wandering the streets for a $50.00 fix.*

Same sh*t

JoeB131
*They didn't have street prostitution in Marquette Park when the people in that neighborhood were being demonized as Nazis in the 1970's*

Of course they did. It's called the oldest profession for a reason.

JoeB131
*I'm pretty sure you aren't facing organ harvesting and cannibalism...*

Cannibalism goes back a long way in white supremacist society bk to when the earliest white colonists starved to death and turned to cannibalism when the winters came in.. All that stopped when Black people started working in the colony but even today (_click on pics_)







White supremacist are doing all kinds of sh*t to black people all over the world but you ain't gonna read about it on fox.

Black people dying is normal. It's not news. It's expected. That's the system of white supremacy. White supremacist killing black people in Africa ? Happens everyday.





JoeB131
*To white folks, I say, there really is racism, and we need to fix that.*

You'll say that whites need to fix racism but then you'll justify pretty much every blk person murdered by police.
You'll say that whites need to fix racism but then you'll talk about universities lowering there admissions standards for blacks.
You'll say that whites need to fix racism but then you'll talk about blks getting undeserved jobs.
You'll say that whites need to fix racism but then you ll say blks commit 50% of murders in the USA.
I mean if you can't see the irony here, then it's almost pointless to say anything to you.

White racism is irrational and self-serving.

It cannot be “_disproved_”, only confirmed. So all it takes are a few bad apples for Whites to think their stereotypes are true: “_I’ve been attacked – jumped by blacks.”_

Your arguments prevails on black people accepting our role in the house of white racism; a house that we did not ask to be held captive in.

The onus turns on us to become respectable to whites when whites created the rules that make us unrespectable by default. It's a hamster wheel within the cage.

JoeB131
*To black folks, I say, 90% of your problems are self-inflicted. *

Thjere two types of advice people give

1) There is advice you give to help someone with there problems
2) There is advice you give to help yourself feel better about not knowing how to them with their poblem.

The difference is all in the context

If someone was to tell you to brush your teeth everyday ? That's generally good advice but if you've just lost your teeth in a car accident within that context their advice is terrible.

And that's how your arguments and most white supremacists argument work. That is handing out advice that's sometimes valid in the abstract but totally usless in context.

Advice that serves to not help them with their problems but blame that person for their problems so that you can feel better about seeing them have problems.

Because let's be clear

*YOU DON'T GIVE SH*T ABOUT SERENITY.*

You and other white supremacist arguments serve as a function to help you rationalize your shame that you project on to those young blk men when you walk by them on the street

*YOUR SHAME - YOUR GUILT - YOUR FEAR.......*your petty superficial shame that comes YOU internalizing the same racism that's really at the root of black peoples issues - -

JoeB131
*Which is why you see all these posters of all around dirt bag George Floyd, and no one really makes *

Are more blk ppl were kiled by blk ppl than by the police ?

Yup. That's correct

But that would have been correct 100 years ago

But I guess that would have justified the lynching and hangings from the Klan ? Right ?

The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around.

You're argument is as stupid as me telling a woman with breast cancer, not focus on it because all the focus is on Lung Cancer because is the biggest cancer killer.

Saying, Black people need to do A before they can do B is stupid. Why can’t blk ppl do both? The sequential nature of the argument is false. You don’t have to do one BEFORE you do the other. While some are addressing one problem, other’s can be addressing another.

You’re argument falls on its face on the grounds mere stupidity.

The police are held to a higher standard. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.

It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"

With great power comes greater responsibility, they are the rules

JoeB131
*nearly as much of a protest about Serenity Broughton, because she was only killed by gangbangers. No biggie.*

Once again - Your making the worth of black life conditional. Conditional on good behaviour, Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional.

No-one belittled those white kids who were killed in the Sandy Hook school shooting by Adam Lanza.

No one belittled the Aurora theater shooting of white people by white psychopath, James Eagan Holmes.no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”

Again at the same time you'll say that whites need to fix racism I notice when white people fly planes into buildings, shoot up movie theaters, schools, religious buildings, rape children both here and abroad (_Korea, Bangkok, recently Kenya_) commit multiple acts of domestic terrorism and crimes against humanity you never demand that whites have to prove their humanity

They treat white mass attacks as if they’re a weather phenomena (just something that “happens”), but they still pray about the actual weather but let black do it ? They’d bring on the total awesome force of US military & intel & law enforcement





And I shouldn't even say this but there is no shortage of dedicated individuals and groups in the South Side city of Chicago and other places working day in and day.

The same is true in every major city in the country.

Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and largely ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which White America knows almost nothing.

*The media doesn’t cover it but it’s happening every day.*

Some of the most consistent work in this regard in Chicago is being done by the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church.

The same people who call out white racism and police misconduct are the ones who do the community self-help work. .

But you don’t know this because you don’t know hardly any black people and haven’t spent time yourself in those communities.

And you most likely don’t read or listen to black media, where not only are such issues covered, but the efforts made by people in the community to address those problems are also highlighted and the media does not report on this. They only come in when someone get's blasted


----------



## Paul Essien




----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, that he says crazy shit like that, is kind of the point. Seriously, what kind of deranged mind thinks that there are white people out there looking too cook and eat him?


You're white and obviously unaware of the gruesome things whites have done to black people.




JoeB131 said:


> Your word dump on Serenity aside, the fact is that the community still hasn't coughed up the other two accomplices in her shooting. It was the Chicago Police that wanted to charge the one guy they caught, and Kim Foxx who fought indicting him.



The word dump shows that the community was outraged and that tired racist claim about the community protecting criminals is bs. `Again whites have ignored pleas from these communities for the funding to implement programs that would reduce this kind of violence. Yet we get whites like you who sit on their butts trying to judge.



JoeB131 said:


> Uh, guy, that's a HORRIBLE number. If you are 8 times more likely murdered as a black person than a white person, you really, really do have a problem. And blaming some "mysterious guy in a meat packing house" is laughable. Even if such a person existed, the fact that there is demand to start with is the problem.



JULY 17, 2020
Fact check: False data on U.S. racial murder rates​
Users on social media are sharing an image that features misleading data on black and white murder rates. Based on existing U.S. government data, all the figures are false.

According to the FBI’s Expanded Homicide data from 2018, the most recent report of this kind Reuters was able to find ( here ), 80.7% of the murders of white people were committed by white offenders (2,677 of a total of 3,315) while 15.5% of the murders of white people were committed by Black offenders (514).

FBI data from 2017 also follows this trend: 80.2% of white victims were killed by white offenders, 8.9% of Black victims were killed by whites, 88.5% of Black victims were killed by Blacks, and 16.1% of whites were killed by Blacks.









						Fact check: False data on U.S. racial murder rates
					

Users on social media are sharing an image that features misleading data on black and white murder rates. Based on existing U.S. government data, all the figures are false.




					www.reuters.com
				











						Fact check: Rates of white-on-white and Black-on-Black crime are similar
					

Rates of intraracial and interracial killings by civilians are similar, but police disproportionately kill Black people. A meme on rates is false.



					www.usatoday.com
				






JoeB131 said:


> You miss the point about prostitution. Frankly, I think prostitution should be legalized. But there is a huge difference between a woman working for an escort agency for $1000 a throw and a crack ho wandering the streets for a $50.00 fix. They didn't have street prostitution in Marquette Park when the people in that neighborhood were being demonized as Nazis in the 1970's.



No I don't. Prostitution is prostitution. Whether you're a crack ho or cocaine ho sitting in madames house. Like I said, whites like you always have an excuse.



JoeB131 said:


> But here's the thing. White women don't think they need affirmative action anymore. They see it as something that holds back their husbands, sons and brothers. Asian Americans are actually being held back by affirmative action when an Asian who gets higher scores is rejected for a black person who had lower scores.



Joe, you're a white male. You've been getting what you think Affirmative action is since 1776. Furthermore Asians are not being held back by affirmative action. Asians are one of the groups included in Affirmative Action. The racists have affirmative action all wrong. The policy is not holding back white men. Dumb white men are still hired before anyone else. You keep repeating what white race pimps say and repeating myself on this is old and tiring.

*Students for Fair Admissions v. President & Fellows of Harvard College. *

In this case, the contention is that Asians are discriminated against based on the number of Asians turned down for Harvard admission. More than 30,000 students each year apply to Harvard. In 2019, there were 36,000 applicants for 1,600 slots. That meant 34,400 students of all races were not admitted. The claim is Asians get excluded to add black and Hispanic students. Ironically the claim is not made about Asians being passed over for white legacy students. Students for Fair Admissions claimed that Harvard violated Title VI of the Civil Rights Act. Title VI “prohibits discrimination based on race, color, and national origin in federal financial assistance programs and activities.”  Here is where the claim gets sticky. But before we get to that, we need to understand what courts use as regulations guiding a decision in cases such as this.

When a case such as this goes to court, the court considers many things. As it pertains to this case, the First Circuit Court determined that Harvard’s policy satisfied “strict scrutiny” and did not discriminate against Asians relative to admissions.

It is time to look at Blum's claim. He claims Asians are discriminated against in admissions. Harvard admission numbers do not support his claim. Asians are 6 percent of the American population, but they were 25.9 percent of the students entering Harvard in 2021. That is a full ten percentage points more than African Americans (15.9%) and more than double the percentage of both Hispanics(12.5%) and Native Americans(11%). In fact, there were more Asians admitted into Harvard than Hispanics and Native Americans combined. Additionally, a study published by the National Bureau of Economic Research and reported on the NBC.com website on September 20, 2019, revealed this:

_ “Using publicly released reports, we examine the preferences Harvard gives for recruited athletes, legacies, those on the dean’s interest list, and children of faculty and staff (ALDCs). Among white admits, over 43% are ALDC. Among admits who are African American, Asian American, and Hispanic, the share is less than 16% each. *Our model of admissions shows that roughly three quarters of white ALDC admits would have been rejected if they had been treated as white non-ALDCs*. Removing preferences for athletes and legacies would significantly alter the racial distribution of admitted students, with the share of white admits falling and all other groups rising or remaining unchanged.” _

 Here, we see that whites are provided entry by a plethora of other preferences they would not qualify for if not for connections they have due to their race. The study shows that Asians are not adversely impacted because Harvard must admit blacks and Hispanics that are presumably unqualified. Instead, we see white ALDC students who would not qualify under any other circumstance who get accepted at more than double the percentage of Asians, Blacks, Hispanics, and Native Americans who meet the same criteria.

Students for Fair Admissions, Inc. v. President & Fellows of Harvard College, _First Circuit Holds that Harvard’s Admissions Program Does Not Violate the Civil Rights Act.,_ Students for Fair Admissions, Inc. v. President & Fellows of Harvard College

Russell W. Galloway Jr., _Basic Equal Protection Analysis_, 29 Santa Clara L. Rev. 121 (1989). Basic Equal Protection Analysis

_The diverse demographics of Asian Americans_, The diverse demographics of Asian Americans

_Admissions Statistics, A Brief Profile of the Admitted Class of 2025, Harvard welcomes students from across the country and all over_, Admissions Statistics

Daniella Silva, _Study on Harvard finds 43 percent of white students are legacy, athletes, related to donors or staff_, Study finds 43 percent of Harvard's white students are legacy, athletes, related to donors or staff

Peter Arcidiacono, Josh Kinsler, Tyler Ransom, National Bureau Of Economic Research, _Legacy And Athlete Preferences At Harvard_, Working Paper 26316, Legacy and Athlete Preferences at Harvard

You have been race baited into believing a lie. Don't repeat this lie to me anymore.


----------



## MarathonMike

Texas police opened fire on Ramos BEFORE he entered the school but his body armor protected him. 









						Texas Police Couldn't Stop Salvador Ramos Before Uvalde School Shooting
					

Despite coming under fire as he approached the school, the shooter—who was wearing body armor—managed to get into the building, where he killed 19 children.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131
*They didn't have street prostitution in Marquette Park when the people in that neighborhood were being demonized as Nazis in the 1970's*

Just one more thing. You seem to be a bit of an expert on this prostitution thing. You know about the parks were they hang out - the rates they charge

You got something say ? In fact you don't have to - *You’re a trick.*

 I think uv busted yourself there son. 







I always thought there was something off about you. You try a little bit *TOO HARD* to try to sound clever. Always pointing out grammar mistakes. When ppl flip out over little sh*t ? That means they're hiding some big sh*t


----------



## IM2

MarathonMike said:


> Texas police opened fire on Ramos BEFORE he entered the school but his body armor protected him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Police Couldn't Stop Salvador Ramos Before Uvalde School Shooting
> 
> 
> Despite coming under fire as he approached the school, the shooter—who was wearing body armor—managed to get into the building, where he killed 19 children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


The fact he was able to be armed and wearing body armor in the first place is the problem.

So are you ready to create the jobs necessary in inner cities so that crime will be reduced? 

Or;

Are you going to continue talking about unwed births as if blacks getting married when the woman gets pregnant is going to end everything?

Because whites like you and joe opposed ideas from blacks to stop such things while *SERENITY BROUGHTON* was living and now you sit on your pius white glutes pontificating. So you didn't give a damn. She was living in a community where people had lost hope, but you didn't care about that. Nor does Joe. You both are just jealous because BLM bought attention to something you both wanted to see continue.


----------



## MarathonMike

IM2 said:


> The fact he was able to be armed and wearing body armor in the first place is the problem.
> 
> So are you ready to create the jobs necessary in inner cities so that crime will be reduced?
> 
> Or;
> 
> Are you going to continue talking about unwed births as if blacks getting married when the woman gets pregnant is going to end everything?
> 
> Because whites like you and joe opposed ideas from blacks to stop such things while *SERENITY BROUGHTON* was living and now you sit on your pius white glutes pontificating. So you didn't give a damn. She was living in a community where people had lost hope, but you didn't care about that. Nor does Joe. You both are just jealous because BLM bought attention to something you both wanted to see continue.


Very good it only took about 50 posts for you to bring yourself to acknowledge Serenity Broughton. Excellent!  However this has no relevance to the discussion at hand. And furthermore I find it curious that alleged police inaction is in Paul's "Tales of White Supremacy and White Privilege".  Has it been verified that all the Police hesitating to go into the school were all White and exerting their White Privilege?  Once again you guys have confused me with your illogical posts.


----------



## IM2

Paul was right about the police in Uvalde.


----------



## IM2

MarathonMike said:


> Very good it only took about 50 posts for you to bring yourself to acknowledge Serenity Broughton. Excellent!  However this has no relevance to the discussion at hand. And furthermore I find it curious that alleged police inaction is in Paul's "Tales of White Supremacy and White Privilege".  Has it been verified that all the Police hesitating to go into the school were all White and exerting their White Privilege?  Once again you guys have confused me with your illogical posts.


It's taken you a lifetime and you still don't have a clue. I have acknowledged the Serenity Broughtons of this country my whole life. You haven't. To you, she was just the product of an unwed birth. Posting her name is no show of acknowledgment. So are you prepared to put the money and time in to develop a program that will create the jobs necessary in that community to end the violence or are you going to live with the delusion that saying a dead child's name all the time means something.

You ain't confused. You're dishonest. That's why you're using the death of kid you didn't' give a damn about while she was alive to spew your filth


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> It's taken you a lifetime and you still don't have a clue. I have acknowledged the Serenity Broughtons of this country my whole life. You haven't. To you, she was just the product of an unwed birth. Posting her name is no show of acknowledgment. So are you prepared to put the money and time in to develop a program that will create the jobs necessary in that community to end the violence or are you going to live with the delusion that saying a dead child's name all the time means something.
> 
> You ain't confused. You're dishonest. That's why you're using the death of kid you didn't' give a damn about while she was alive to spew your filth


As if you give a damn about all the black children killed. Wtf do you think he didn’t gives damn about the death of a child?


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Of course they did. It's called the oldest profession for a reason.



Uh, well, no, it's really not the same thing...  I am sure there are escort agencies that operate in the shadows, and frankly, I don't have a problem with that.   The women are well-compensated and the children don't have to see that shit.   The nasty crack ho wandering down the street, though, is a real problem, which is why we don't have that in Pleasantville.  



Paul Essien said:


> Same sh*t



Not quite.  The Escort Girl is going to do that for a few years and move on to something else.  The Crack Ho is going to eventually enjoy a new career opportunity as a medical cadaver. 



Paul Essien said:


> Cannibalism goes back a long way in white supremacist society bk to when the earliest white colonists starved to death and turned to cannibalism when the winters came in.. All that stopped when Black people started working in the colony but even today (_click on pics_)



Wow, so you had to harp on this one guy in Germany to prove rich people are eating blacks in this country?  



Paul Essien said:


> White supremacist are doing all kinds of sh*t to black people all over the world but you ain't gonna read about it on fox.



Or anywhere else run by relatively sane people.  



Paul Essien said:


> Black people dying is normal. It's not news. It's expected. That's the system of white supremacy. White supremacist killing black people in Africa ? Happens everyday.



Um, everyone dying is normal, and most of the time, we don't hear about it.   This crazy rant about Somalia ( a country where they let all civil order fall apart and even took pot shots at the white people trying to save them) being a nuclear waste dump is just crazy talk.  



Paul Essien said:


> You'll say that whites need to fix racism but then you'll justify pretty much every blk person murdered by police.
> You'll say that whites need to fix racism but then you'll talk about universities lowering there admissions standards for blacks.
> You'll say that whites need to fix racism but then you'll talk about blks getting undeserved jobs.
> You'll say that whites need to fix racism but then you ll say blks commit 50% of murders in the USA.



1) Quite the contrary.  Most black people killed by police brandished a gun or a knife.  Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
2) Universities ARE lowering standards.  In principle, I have no problem with this, as long as they meet a minimum standard, and there are alternatives for the kids who get rejected.  But SCOTUS is about to put an end to that.  
3) Actually, companies are doing exactly that, and it's often obvious when they do.   
4) Yes, facts are racist.  




Paul Essien said:


> Once again - Your making the worth of black life conditional. Conditional on good behaviour, Meanwhile the worth of white life is taken seriously, as not being conditional.
> 
> No-one belittled those white kids who were killed in the Sandy Hook school shooting by Adam Lanza.



We also didn't do anything about it. 



Paul Essien said:


> No one belittled the Aurora theater shooting of white people by white psychopath, James Eagan Holmes.no one says “_white people kill each other all the time, what’s the big deal?_”



Again, we didn't pass any gun laws as a result of that, either.  



Paul Essien said:


> Again at the same time you'll say that whites need to fix racism I notice when white people fly planes into buildings, shoot up movie theaters, schools, religious buildings, rape children both here and abroad (_Korea, Bangkok, recently Kenya_) commit multiple acts of domestic terrorism and crimes against humanity you never demand that whites have to prove their humanity



Wasn't aware any white people flew planes into buildings.  Pretty sure those were brown people. But your whining aside, when those crimes are committed, people are held accountable.   When crimes happen in the hood, "nobody saw nuthin'!" 



Paul Essien said:


> They treat white mass attacks as if they’re a weather phenomena (just something that “happens”), but they still pray about the actual weather but let black do it ? They’d bring on the total awesome force of US military & intel & law enforcement



Not sure what you are babbling about here, exactly.  Frankly, what I remember about 2020 is we let the riots run rampant for months. 



Paul Essien said:


> And I shouldn't even say this but there is no shortage of dedicated individuals and groups in the South Side city of Chicago and other places working day in and day.
> 
> The same is true in every major city in the country.
> 
> Black folks mostly, doing the unheralded and largely ignored community-building, violence prevention, gang intervention, and conflict resolution work about which White America knows almost nothing.



Well, they aren't making much progress, are they?  



Paul Essien said:


> Some of the most consistent work in this regard in Chicago is being done by the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, the Nation of Islam and Louis Farrakhan, and Father Michael Pfleger at St. Sabina Catholic Church.



Wow.  So you got Pfleiger, who was accused of molesting kids. 
Jeremiah Wright, who Obama couldn't run away from fast enough. (But not before he threw his poor white grandmother under the bus.) 
And Farrakhan, a guy who said stuff about Jews that would make Hitler say, "Man, take it down a notch."  



Paul Essien said:


> But you don’t know this because you don’t know hardly any black people and haven’t spent time yourself in those communities.



Again, lived and worked in some pretty rough neighborhoods when I was younger, so no.  



Paul Essien said:


> And you most likely don’t read or listen to black media, where not only are such issues covered, but the efforts made by people in the community to address those problems are also highlighted and the media does not report on this. They only come in when someone get's blasted



Uh, okay.  YOu realize most of the good works done in any community don't make the news, right?  Yes, we hear about when people get blasted because it happens every day.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> You're white and obviously unaware of the gruesome things whites have done to black people.



Then you wouldn't need to make shit up about Cannibalism and Organ Harvesting and Paul's new bit of crazy, Somalia being used a nuclear waste dump. 



IM2 said:


> The word dump shows that the community was outraged and that tired racist claim about the community protecting criminals is bs. `Again whites have ignored pleas from these communities for the funding to implement programs that would reduce this kind of violence. Yet we get whites like you who sit on their butts trying to judge.



Uh, why do we need a program to catch the other two dirtbags?
"Hey, It was Jamal and Tyrone! I saw them do it." 

See, that was easy.   but nobody saw nuthin'! 

We've been throwing Money at the ghettos since 1965...  and we still have ghettos. 




IM2 said:


> No I don't. Prostitution is prostitution. Whether you're a crack ho or cocaine ho sitting in madames house. Like I said, whites like you always have an excuse.



Well, no, there's a fairly major difference.  An Escort is going to do it in the privacy of a hotel room, as opposed to the scary ass crack ho who is going to wander down the streets bugging out.



IM2 said:


> Joe, you're a white male. You've been getting what you think Affirmative action is since 1776. Furthermore Asians are not being held back by affirmative action. Asians are one of the groups included in Affirmative Action. The racists have affirmative action all wrong. The policy is not holding back white men. Dumb white men are still hired before anyone else. You keep repeating what white race pimps say and repeating myself on this is old and tiring.



Then you should have no problem when SCOTUS gets rid of AA, then.



IM2 said:


> You have been race baited into believing a lie. Don't repeat this lie to me anymore.



Like I've said, I've seen it in action.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Just one more thing. You seem to be a bit of an expert on this prostitution thing. You know about the parks were they hang out - the rates they charge



NO, I was pointing out that there were anti-prostitution signs in Marquette park, the neighborhood that was demonized for years for wanting to resist "integration". 

I did not see any hookers that day, but that was probably because it was 12 noon and I was on my way to see my Aunt in the hospital.   The very same hospital I was born at in 1962.  A hospital that now gets a 2.1 rating because the quality of care has declined so much.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> The fact he was able to be armed and wearing body armor in the first place is the problem.



True.  But America doesn't want to change our gun laws.  We didn't change them after Sandy Hook and we won't change them now.   When the 80% who don't own guns care as much about this issue as the 20% who do, then things might change.  



IM2 said:


> So are you ready to create the jobs necessary in inner cities so that crime will be reduced?



I think you have that backwards, the inner cities have to make the city inviting enough to attract businesses.  You suffer from what Robert Heinlein called "The socialist disease in it's worst form, the belief the world owes you a living." But he was just an old white dude...  

If had a choice between opening a business in a white suburb and a black inner city, I'm probably going to open in the latter, where I am going to get a more favorable tax treatment, better security for my facility, and a higher quality of entry level employees.  



IM2 said:


> Are you going to continue talking about unwed births as if blacks getting married when the woman gets pregnant is going to end everything?



It would probably help.  When I was in the National Guard, I was amazed about how many people had "Unknown" listed under father on their birth certificates.  Why?  Because you get more money that way!   



IM2 said:


> Because whites like you and joe opposed ideas from blacks to stop such things while *SERENITY BROUGHTON* was living and now you sit on your pius white glutes pontificating. So you didn't give a damn. She was living in a community where people had lost hope, but you didn't care about that. Nor does Joe. You both are just jealous because BLM bought attention to something you both wanted to see continue.



You know, as Hillary said, 'it takes a village to raise a child".   Serenity's village didn't give a crap about her. Didn't hold her "baby daddy" to account and made her a ward of the government.  Didn't report it when three dirtbags shot her while she sat in a car seat.  

BLM screamed they didn't want any more cops, and the cops kind of gave up, and now you are bitching because murders are rampant.  There's no pleasing some people.


----------



## Paul Essien

FKING COWARDLY PUSSIES

Black people have been saying that these officer are cowards and you have allowed these cowards to infiltrate law enfocerment.

When they're running up in blk ppl homes and shooting us in our sleep. When they killed eight year old Tamir Rice, you sat up there and justified that. You all supported the killers of Freddie Gray, Micheal Brown, George Floyd and Laquan McDonald and many more. Thinking that these guys were tough because "_They're sticking it to those blacks !!!!_"






So now when it's time to do some *REAL POLICE* work, like stop a real *KILLER* not kill some blk woman in her sleep...they cower out like *BITCHES* and stand outside and let kids get slaughtered and everyone is like _"O wow I didn't the police is full of bitches" _

Well we told you. But ppl like me and IM2 are whiners and playing the race card. Right ?

Where is all that "_brave boys in blue"_ talk ? It was funny when these cowards were killing blks






You don't have hardly any *REAL COPS*. Firefighters rush into burning buildings ....no problem but in Law enforcment you have bunch of *PUNKS* .........and let's be clear.

*It's not like they were facing John Rambo or the Terminator or some Green Beret Special forces dude.*

_They were facing an untrained 18 year old kid with an Ar 15 with no body armour. _

If 10 police officers can't handle that ? That's a sorry ass police force you have

Even the parents with no body armour no weapons wanted to go in n handle that guy. They had more balls but they were stopped by the cowards outside.

You have coddled cowards and you now have a whole law enforcement who ain't gonna *BUSS* a fkin grape when sh*t goes down for real.........*FOR REAL* and blk ppl warned you about this.

That's what happens when you allow the Kyle Ritternhouse's to go free. You overplyed the white supremacist hand.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Black people have been saying that these officer are cowards and you have allowed these cowards to infiltrate law enfocerment.
> 
> When they're running up in blk ppl homes and shooting us in our sleep. When they killed seven year old *Tamir Rice*, you sat up there and justfied that. You all supported the killers of *Freddie Gray, Micheal Brown, George Floyd Laquan McDonald *and many more. Thinking that these guys were tough because "_They're sticking it to those blacks !!!!_"



Who supported that? I was critical of the police in ALL those incidents.  Two of those officers went to prison.   The rest lost their jobs and will never work in Law Enforcement again. 

Oh, also Tamir Rice was 12 yeas old, was 5'8" tall and weighed 180 lbs.    That's how often I discussed this with Ray from Cleveland, I didn't even have to look that up.  It would be nice if you got your facts right before you go off on rants.  

Now, on the subject of Rice, the proximate cause of that problem was that the officer who shot him was fired from a suburban police department, but hired by Cleveland, which was so desperate for cops they weren't really checking resumes at that point.  The ironic thing in that in vilifying cops, you've made it less likely good people will want to go into that career.  Lightfoot has lowered the standards for new cops in Chicago, and I'm sure that will turn out well. 



Paul Essien said:


> So now when it's time to do some *REAL POLICE* work, like stop a real *KILLER* not kill some blk woman in her sleep...they cower out like *BITCHES* and stand outside and let kids get slaughtered and everyone is lile _"O wow I didn't the police is full of bitches" _
> 
> Well we told you. But ppl like me and @IM2 are whiners and playing the race card. Right ?
> 
> Where is all that "_brave boys in blue"_ talk ? It was funny when these cowards were killing blks



The gunman entered the school at 11:40, and the shooting was over by 11:44.  The rest was a standoff until the cops shot him.  The cops had to evacuate students and staff, and contain parents outside the school.   Not saying this was good police work, it probably wasn't. It was a small town police department that probably didn't have the training to deal with a situation like this.  



Paul Essien said:


> _They were facing an untrained 18 year old kid with an Ar 15 but no body armour. _
> 
> Even the parents with no body armour no weapons wanted to go in n handle that guy. They had more balls but they were stopped by the cowards outside.
> 
> You have coddled cowards and you now have a whole law enfocemet who ain't gonna *BUSS* a fkin grape when sh*t goes down for real.........*FOR REAL* and blk ppl warned you about this.
> 
> That's what happens when allow the Kyle Ritternhouse's to go free. You overplyed the white supremacist hand.



Wow... Paul.   

Rittenhouse went free because the people he shot attacked him.  I think it was a shitty decision because they ignored everything Rittenhouse did to provoke the situation and only focused on the moments of the shooting.   

You guys spent two years demonizing the police, and wonder why they aren't keen to engage?


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131
*Rittenhouse went free because the people he shot attacked him. I think it was a shitty decision because they ignored everything Rittenhouse did to provoke the situation and only focused on the moments of the shooting.*

Show me a black person who travelled two hundred miles, shot and killed ppl and got off by claiming self defence ?

JoeB131
*The gunman entered the school at 11:40, and the shooting was over by 11:44. The rest was a standoff until the cops shot him. The cops had to evacuate students and staff, and contain parents outside the school. Not saying this was good police work, it probably wasn't. It was a small town police department that probably didn't have the training to deal with a situation like this.*

They wimped out because law enforcement has been inflitrated by cowards. 

JoeB131
*You guys spent two years demonizing the police, and wonder why they aren't keen to engage?*

Don't put words in my mouth. I like police. What I don't like is white supremacist cowardly police officers.

JoeB131
*Who supported that? I was critical of the police in ALL those incidents. Two of those officers went to prison. The rest lost their jobs and will never work in Law Enforcement again.

Oh, also Tamir Rice was 12 yeas old, was 5'8" tall and weighed 180 lbs. That's how often I discussed this with Ray from Cleveland, I didn't even have to look that up. It would be nice if you got your facts right before you go off on rants.

Now, on the subject of Rice, the proximate cause of that problem was that the officer who shot him was fired from a suburban police department, but hired by Cleveland, which was so desperate for cops they weren't really checking resumes at that point. The ironic thing in that in vilifying cops, you've made it less likely good people will want to go into that career. Lightfoot has lowered the standards for new cops in Chicago, and I'm sure that will turn out well.*


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> True.  But America doesn't want to change our gun laws.  We didn't change them after Sandy Hook and we won't change them now.   When the 80% who don't own guns care as much about this issue as the 20% who do, then things might change.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have that backwards, the inner cities have to make the city inviting enough to attract businesses.  You suffer from what Robert Heinlein called "The socialist disease in it's worst form, the belief the world owes you a living." But he was just an old white dude...
> 
> If had a choice between opening a business in a white suburb and a black inner city, I'm probably going to open in the latter, where I am going to get a more favorable tax treatment, better security for my facility, and a higher quality of entry level employees.
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably help.  When I was in the National Guard, I was amazed about how many people had "Unknown" listed under father on their birth certificates.  Why?  Because you get more money that way!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, as Hillary said, 'it takes a village to raise a child".   Serenity's village didn't give a crap about her. Didn't hold her "baby daddy" to account and made her a ward of the government.  Didn't report it when three dirtbags shot her while she sat in a car seat.
> 
> BLM screamed they didn't want any more cops, and the cops kind of gave up, and now you are bitching because murders are rampant.  There's no pleasing some people.


Joe, you're full of it. Serenitys village did care, and they have been asking for the necessary funds to erase some pf the problems. Whites like you are real quick to try blaming things on people based on simple minded comments. BLM did not say they didn't want any more cops, what people are saying is that we need a different model of public safety.

And no Joe, I don't have anything backward. If suburban citizens can own rental property in the hood, then the hood is attractive for businesses to move there. 

Talking to some whites here gives me a headache. You don't know what the hell you're talking about when you speak on issues affecting blacks and your opinions are full of bigotry.



JoeB131 said:


> Oh, also Tamir Rice was 12 yeas old, was 5'8" tall and weighed 180 lbs. That's how often I discussed this with Ray from Cleveland, I didn't even have to look that up. It would be nice if you got your facts right before you go off on rants.


Discussing the death of a black person at the hands of police with Ray is sure to not be one where you get accurate information. Tamir Rice was 12, it doesn't matter his height and weight. The policeman who murdered him had been released from another department because he was mentally unstable. Did ray tell you that? I doubt it.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> You guys spent two years demonizing the police, and wonder why they aren't keen to engage?



Why was that Joe? Could it have anything to do with years of police killing us?

Man, you are obtuse.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 





I'm your pimp





Which one of my bitches u want ?


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Then you wouldn't need to make shit up about Cannibalism and Organ Harvesting and Paul's new bit of crazy, Somalia being used a nuclear waste dump.



You might want to do some research before you call somebody crazy.



JoeB131 said:


> Uh, why do we need a program to catch the other two dirtbags?
> "Hey, It was Jamal and Tyrone! I saw them do it."
> 
> See, that was easy. but nobody saw nuthin'!
> 
> We've been throwing Money at the ghettos since 1965... and we still have ghettos.



The white boy easy answer to black issues is always wrong. Also, I'm talking about programs that would create the change needed to reduce or end the violence. And "we" have not thrown jack squat at ghettos since 1965. That's more white racist crap. And Joe, blacks pay taxes and we pay taxes then watch white communities get developed with money we pay. More money has been thrown to white communities.



JoeB131 said:


> Well, no, there's a fairly major difference. An Escort is going to do it in the privacy of a hotel room, as opposed to the scary ass crack ho who is going to wander down the streets bugging out.



Another excuse. There is no difference. The escort ho smokes crack too. Or maybe she does designer drugs then bugs out.


JoeB131 said:


> Then you should have no problem when SCOTUS gets rid of AA, then.


I don't want to see the return of Jim Crow. The force of law was the only thing that has made whites give everybody a fair shot. You live in this delusion where you cannot see that it has been white men who have been the least qualified and handed jobs. Its either that or you are just a low down dirty dishonest....



JoeB131 said:


> Like I've said, I've seen it in action.


I doubt you have. And I bet you've seen far more unqualified whites. But this is the standard white racist tale. You always work with somebody black who couldn't do the job but never anybody white. Furthermore, in your delusion, nobody white ever gets hired because they are white. IfI had a dollar for every time somebody white told me either of these stories, Eon Musk would work for me..


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 
*Uh, well, no, it's really not the same thing... I am sure there are escort agencies that operate in the shadows, and frankly, I don't have a problem with that. The women are well-compensated and the children don't have to see that shit. The nasty crack ho wandering down the street, though, is a real problem, which is why we don't have that in Pleasantville.*

Dude if that makes you sleep at night, if you need that ego massage, bcoz you have been with escorts and rationalize that these aint crack hoes, then so be it. Me ? I would NEVER pay for sex. Thjat's one of the most beta things a man can do.

JoeB131 
*1) Quite the contrary. Most black people killed by police brandished a gun or a knife. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.*
*2) Universities ARE lowering standards. In principle, I have no problem with this, as long as they meet a minimum standard, and there are alternatives for the kids who get rejected. But SCOTUS is about to put an end to that.
3) Actually, companies are doing exactly that, and it's often obvious when they do.*
*4) Yes, facts are racist.





*

JoeB131 
*Again, lived and worked in some pretty rough neighborhoods when I was younger, so no.

*
Tough white dude we have here


----------



## Paul Essien

This is what I tell my sisters. These whites dudes stay on dode. They'll have their fun with you but they'll get out that bed and go right bk to white supremacy. They ain't gonna give u a biscuit. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## JoeMoma

I've a craving for a white supremacy pizza for lunch today.  Yummy.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Show me a black person who travelled two hundred miles, shot and killed ppl and got off by claiming self defence ?


This is you getting facts wrong again. 

He didn't travel 200 miles.  He travelled 22.  To a town where he had been employed.  

Tamir Rice wasn't seven. 

I mean, your arguments would be LOT more effective if you weren't so piss-ignorant of the facts of the cases. 



Paul Essien said:


> They wimped out because law enforcement has been inflitrated by cowards.



Or they were just small town cops... who didn't have the training.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> You might want to do some research before you call somebody crazy.



Yup, because Cannibalism and Nuclear Waste Dumps are facts. 

If I were to dump nuclear waste, the last place I'd do it in Somalia where Al Qaeda could convert it into dirty bombs. 



IM2 said:


> The white boy easy answer to black issues is always wrong. Also, I'm talking about programs that would create the change needed to reduce or end the violence. And "we" have not thrown jack squat at ghettos since 1965. That's more white racist crap. And Joe, blacks pay taxes and we pay taxes then watch white communities get developed with money we pay. More money has been thrown to white communities.



We spend 500 Billion a year on poverty relief programs.  We still have slums.  

And here's the thing... a lot of these well intentioned programs make matters worse. FOr instance, letting drug addicts claim disability, or paying women to have babies out of wedlock. 



IM2 said:


> Another excuse. There is no difference. The escort ho smokes crack too. Or maybe she does designer drugs then bugs out.



Or not.  You aren't going to get the 1000 a night client by being wigged out.  



IM2 said:


> I don't want to see the return of Jim Crow. The force of law was the only thing that has made whites give everybody a fair shot. You live in this delusion where you cannot see that it has been white men who have been the least qualified and handed jobs. Its either that or you are just a low down dirty dishonest....



Oh, I've honestly admitted that nepotism is alive and well, and a lot of bosses wouldn't hire black people given their druthers.  

But here's the thing.  White women are done with AA.  They think they can get by without it.  Asians folks are done with AA.  They know they can get buy without it. 



IM2 said:


> I doubt you have. And I bet you've seen far more unqualified whites. But this is the standard white racist tale. You always work with somebody black who couldn't do the job but never anybody white. Furthermore, in your delusion, nobody white ever gets hired because they are white. IfI had a dollar for every time somebody white told me either of these stories, Eon Musk would work for me..



Yeah, you see, here you go, making assumptions.  

I never said I didn't work with white folks who had no business in their jobs.   The worst thing I've had to deal with in any company is the entitled idiot who has a job because his daddy is a manager.  

But your lack of logic is "X can't exist because Y does".


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Why was that Joe? Could it have anything to do with years of police killing us?
> 
> Man, you are obtuse.



How many black people are killed by police every year.
Then subtract from that anyone stupid enough to go after a cop with a gun or a knife.  

Okay. Good. Have that number.  

Now how many black folks are killed by gangbangers every year?  

Now, tell me, which number is larger.  So why are you getting upset about the smaller number?


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Tough white dude we have here



Oh, I'm an old man now.   When I was younger, I was in the service, and did things you never could have. 



Paul Essien said:


> Dude if that makes you sleep at night, if you need that ego massage, bcoz you have been with escorts and rationalize that these aint crack hoes, then so be it. Me ? I would NEVER pay for sex. Thjat's one of the most beta things a man can do.


Yet you are the one who thinks Crack Ho's wandering about your neighborhood is an okay thing.   Most of us would be horrified by that.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131
*This is you getting facts wrong again.He didn't travel 200 miles. He travelled 22. To a town where he had been employed.*

200 miles....2 miles. Who gives a F ? That doesn't affect my main point. 

Show me a black man who has travelled (_never mind 22 miles......2 miles_) and shot and killed ppl and got off due to self defence

JoeB131
*Yet you are the one who thinks Crack Ho's wandering about your neighborhood is an okay thing. Most of us would be horrified by that.*

Do you really wanna go here with me ? Do you really wanna go there and have me point out all sexual deviants and prostitution rings you have in your white society ? 

You really wanna there ?

JoeB131
*Oh, I'm an old man now. When I was younger, I was in the service, and did things you never could have.*

I don't know why you talk to me like this when you know I could kill you for it.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> 200 miles....2 miles. Who gives a F ? That doesn't affect my main point.
> 
> Show me a black man who has travelled never mind 22 miles......2 miles and shot and killed ppl and got off due to self defence



Actually, it COMPLETELY effects your "point".   Rittenhouse worked in that community.  He was invited by businesses to provide security for their property.  The people he shot were caught on tape attacking him.  

Now, yeah, if he didn't have million dollar lawyers arguing against local civil servents, you might have had a different outcome. 

Can you point out a case where a black person claimed self-defense and was found guilty anyway?


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131
*Actually, it COMPLETELY effects your "point". Rittenhouse worked in that community. He was invited by businesses to provide security for their property. The people he shot were caught on tape attacking him.*

Show me a black man who travelled whatever miles shot and killed ppl and got off due to self defence ?

JoeB131
*Now, yeah, if he didn't have million dollar lawyers arguing against local civil servents, you might have had a different outcome.*

Show me a black man who travelled whatever miles shot and killed ppl and got off due to self defence ?

JoeB131
*Can you point out a case where a black person claimed self-defense and was found guilty anyway?*

Show me a black man who travelled whatever miles shot and killed ppl and got off due to self defence ?

JoeB131
*Who supported that? I was critical of the police in ALL those incidents. *

You support the killings of black men by police

JoeB131
*Two of those officers went to prison. *

Did they get life without parole ?

JoeB131
*The rest lost their jobs and will never work in Law Enforcement again.*

White men don't get fired. They get transferred

JoeB131
*Oh, also Tamir Rice was 12 yeas old, was 5'8" tall and weighed 180 lbs. That's how often I discussed this with Ray from Cleveland, I didn't even have to look that up. It would be nice if you got your facts right before you go off on rants.*

So unarmed blk 12 year old kids deserve to die. Ok. Got it

JoeB131
*Now, on the subject of Rice, the proximate cause of that problem was that the officer who shot him was fired from a suburban police department, but hired by Cleveland, which was so desperate for cops they weren't really checking resumes at that point. *

It was just systematic white supremacy

JoeB131
*The ironic thing in that in vilifying cops, you've made it less likely good people will want to go into that career. *

That's because you have allowed these white supremacists to become the most powerful. These cowardly white supremacists are the most powerful. That's the issue you have. So a "good cop" will be drown out by the white supremacists. So this is a fault of the very system you support

A white cop (_Micheal A Wood_) was a white retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.

The Police :

Racially profile.·
Lie.
Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
Use unspoken arrest quota.
Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
Do not care much about the US Constitution.
Are badly trained.
Fear Black males.
He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.

When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. Also the police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people.





He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.

Or white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.

Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .

When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.

After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.


----------



## Juicin

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it COMPLETELY effects your "point".   Rittenhouse worked in that community.  He was invited by businesses to provide security for their property.  The people he shot were caught on tape attacking him.
> 
> Now, yeah, if he didn't have million dollar lawyers arguing against local civil servents, you might have had a different outcome.
> 
> Can you point out a case where a black person claimed self-defense and was found guilty anyway?



His grandmother and father lived there too


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Show me a black man who travelled whatever miles shot and killed ppl and got off due to self defence ?



Show me one who legitimately made that claim.  



Paul Essien said:


> You support the killings of black men by police


I support police protecting their own lives against legitimate threats.  




Paul Essien said:


> Did they get life without parole ?



Most murderers don't get life without parole.  The average term for murder served in the US is 13.6 years

chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/https://bjs.ojp.gov/content/pub/pdf/tssp16.pdf

A cop who showed bad judgment certainly doesn't merit the same sentence as a pre-meditated murderer. 



Paul Essien said:


> White men don't get fired. They get transferred



Really?  Wilson hasn't worked in Law Enforcement since
Loehmann hasn't worked in LE since. 



Paul Essien said:


> So unarmed blk 12 year old kids deserve to die. Ok. Got it


Nope. I think that Loehmann should have been charged.  But the incident wouldn't have happened if Rice hadn't been waiving around a realistic looking gun. 



Paul Essien said:


> That's because you have allowed these white supremacists to become the most powerful. These cowardly white supremacists are the most powerful. That's the issue you have. So a "good cop" will be drown out by the white supremacists. So this is a fault of the very system you support



I'll take the most corrupt cop over the most honest gangbanger any day. 

I'll be the first one to say there are bad cops.   I even agree with you that there are bad policies.  

But man, I wouldn't want to live in a society without them.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Paul Essien said:


> JoeB131
> *Rittenhouse went free because the people he shot attacked him. I think it was a shitty decision because they ignored everything Rittenhouse did to provoke the situation and only focused on the moments of the shooting.*
> 
> Show me a black person who travelled two hundred miles, shot and killed ppl and got off by claiming self defence ?
> 
> JoeB131
> *The gunman entered the school at 11:40, and the shooting was over by 11:44. The rest was a standoff until the cops shot him. The cops had to evacuate students and staff, and contain parents outside the school. Not saying this was good police work, it probably wasn't. It was a small town police department that probably didn't have the training to deal with a situation like this.*
> 
> They wimped out because law enforcement has been inflitrated by cowards.
> 
> JoeB131
> *You guys spent two years demonizing the police, and wonder why they aren't keen to engage?*
> 
> Don't put words in my mouth. I like police. What I don't like is white supremacist cowardly police officers.
> 
> JoeB131
> *Who supported that? I was critical of the police in ALL those incidents. Two of those officers went to prison. The rest lost their jobs and will never work in Law Enforcement again.
> 
> Oh, also Tamir Rice was 12 yeas old, was 5'8" tall and weighed 180 lbs. That's how often I discussed this with Ray from Cleveland, I didn't even have to look that up. It would be nice if you got your facts right before you go off on rants.
> 
> Now, on the subject of Rice, the proximate cause of that problem was that the officer who shot him was fired from a suburban police department, but hired by Cleveland, which was so desperate for cops they weren't really checking resumes at that point. The ironic thing in that in vilifying cops, you've made it less likely good people will want to go into that career. Lightfoot has lowered the standards for new cops in Chicago, and I'm sure that will turn out well.*


Rittenhouse drove from home to his job less than twenty miles, not two hundred.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131
*I'll take the most corrupt cop over the most honest gangbanger any day.*






JoeB131
*Most murderers don't get life without parole. The average term for murder served in the US is 13.6 years. A cop who showed bad judgment certainly doesn't merit the same sentence as a pre-meditated murderer.*

Life without parole. Unarmed blk ppl unjustly killed by police will stop overnight

JoeB131
*Nope. I think that Loehmann should have been charged. But the incident wouldn't have happened if Rice hadn't been waiving around a realistic looking gun.*

Life without parole. Unarmed blk ppl unjustly killed by police will stop overnight


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Life without parole. Unarmed blk ppl unjustly killed by police will stop overnight


If that was the case, we'd have no murder at all... much less cops making mistakes...  

Look, man, I'm sure you are still upset about that time a cop gave you an attitude adjustment, but you need to get over it, man.


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131 
*If that was the case, we'd have no murder at all... much less cops making mistakes...*

Life without parole. Unarmed blk ppl unjustly killed by police will stop overnight

JoeB131 
*I'll be the first one to say there are bad cops. I even agree with you that there are bad policies.*

What does "_bad cops"_ mean ? What does "_bad policies_" mean ?


----------



## Paul Essien

AZrailwhale 
Rittenhouse drove from home to his job less than twenty miles, not two hundred.

Who cares ?

*The old worn out “I feared for my life” "They attacked me" defense that only works for white people.*

That fake crying jag with no visible tears and a sideways glance at the jury to see how it played was a stall for Shittenhouse to reconsider his story of the first shooting.

Shittenhouse is just the tip of the spear of an organized system of white supremacy that includes the local police and the FBI.

Shittenhouse was allowed to pass through by the police (_despite being underage to carry a gun_) because he was acting as a police approved vigilante enforcer of white supremacy. Everyone knew he'd get off because or get a mistrial because at least one white juror will buy into the self defense claims.

Shittenhouse is already on a white-sheet covered pedestal. Look at how much was raised for his bail and defense right after he was arrested? That judge made sure Shittenhouse was going to be acquitted.


Also, his mother should have been charged for aiding and abetting because she drove him from Indiana to Kenosha, Wisconsin to commit his murders. She didn’t know he was carrying an assault rifle with him? Really?

*Final sum up of their case:*

1. Shittenhouse admitted he traveled to a town where he didn’t live as an armed vigilante.
2. Shittenhouse admitted he shot 3 people, killing 2 and wounding 1.
3. Shittenhouse wanted the jury to blame the victims for scaring him.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> Life without parole. Unarmed blk ppl unjustly killed by police will stop overnight



Not really, but since you aren't rational, I'm probably not going to be able to treat you like you are.  

We send cops out there to deal with drug addicts, armed lunatics, and mentally disturbed people, and most of the time, they get it right.  

On the off chance you have a job, can you honestly say you've never, ever made a mistake?  My guess is, if you do, it's always someone else's fault.  



Paul Essien said:


> What does "_bad cops"_ mean ? What does "_bad policies_" mean ?



Bad cops mean people who probably never should have been cops, or people who after living too long dealing with the criminal element, have burned out.   It happens.  We need to get better at weeding them out.

Take Loehmann...  the town of Independence started procedures to fire him because of emotional instability.  The man literally broke down crying on a firing range over a relationship.   But Cleveland scooped him right up.  Maybe they were desperate for bodies.  Maybe someone in HR didn't do their job. 

Bad policies- putting more emphasis on traffic control than crime control. Training officers to shoot instead of de-escalate a situation.  Things I've argued to fix.   



Paul Essien said:


> *Final sum up of their case:*
> 
> 1. Shittenhouse admitted he traveled to a town where he didn’t live as an armed vigilante.
> 2. Shittenhouse admitted he shot 3 people, killing 2 and wounding 1.
> 3. Shittenhouse wanted the jury to blame the victims for scaring him.



Rittenhouse benefited from good lawyering, just like OJ did.  
And frankly, that's the problem.  Innocent people go to jail because they have inept public defenders, while criminals with resources can get away


----------



## Paul Essien

JoeB131
*Bad cops mean people who probably never should have been cops,*

And who should never have been cops ? And what's the criteria for them being a cop ?

JoeB131
*or people who after living too long dealing with the criminal element, have burned out.*

And how is it judged if someone is burnt out ?

JoeB131
*Take Loehmann... the town of Independence started procedures to fire him because of emotional instability. The man literally broke down crying on a firing range over a relationship.*

The reason Timonty Loehmann killed Tamir Rice is because he's a white supremacist and understands the system of white supremacy and he knew in this system he could (_as long as he get's his lie straight_) get away with it

That's why he told the lies after Tamir was shot. For instance saying Tamir was with a group of guys, he was told to drop the gun 3 times, he was pointing the gun at others when he was shot.

*The video proved he was a liar*.

Timothy Loehmann started shooting *2 seconds* after he got out of his patrol car.

_And I'm pretty sure you know this_

But yet this is a guy you want blk ppl to feel sorry for because of relationship break up ?

JoeB131
*But Cleveland scooped him right up. Maybe they were desperate for bodies. Maybe someone in HR didn't do their job.*

With a history like Timonty Loehmann has under his belt, I can see why Cleveland goons hired him -- *HE FITS RIGHT IN.*

JoeB131
*Training officers to shoot instead of de-escalate a situation. Things I've argued to fix.*

Officers know how to de-escalate situations when they're white


JoeB131
*Rittenhouse benefited from good lawyering, just like OJ did*.

He benefitted from being white.

Kalief Browder and Kyle Rittenhouse.

Both were 17 when arrested.

Guess which one was arrested for allegedly stealing a backpack and which was arrested for murdering 2 people.

Guess which one was released on bond and which spent 3 years on Rikers Island without a trial.






JoeB131
*Rittenhouse benefited from good lawyering, just like OJ did*.

The white supremacist Judge Schroeder acted as Kyle's defense attorney from day one. That's why Kyle is out having a ticker tape parade with white supremacist ever since





#
All parties were on CODE ready to celebrate his victory. Giving more privileges for hunting season on Black people. The victims are colleteral damages for WS Second Amendment rights.

JoeB131
*Rittenhouse benefited from good lawyering, just like OJ did*.

Let's imagine that white folks were out demonstrating about something, and some of them were tearing shit up, and then let's imagine a 17 year old Black guy from the neighboring state were to come to the scene of the protest worried (_rightly or wrongly_) about the possibility of property destruction, and carrying a gun he wasn't supposed to have.

And let's imagine some right-wing white guys were to taunt him and chase him. (_And now, putting aside the fact that he'd already have been shot dead probably, by cops or one of those white guys_) and imagine he then shot several of those protesters

Does you really think a self defense claim would have worked in that case ?
Do you think the whites defending Rittenhouse would have rallied to that Black guy's defense, even after it was HE who came with the gun and inserted himself in the situation ?

JoeB131
*And frankly, that's the problem. Innocent people go to jail because they have inept public defenders, while criminals with resources can get away*






JoeB131
*Rittenhouse benefited from good lawyering, just like OJ did*.

His goal was to ambush black people but he tried doing it in a cowardly by asking people _"Hey do you want some medical help"_ and that's what led him to the altercation with the two dead white people.

This case was important to teach the next generation of white supremacists by saying _"Look if you go out there and kill black people we will have your back. But you have to be on the code of white supremacy !!! You can't be out here helping negroes !!!"_






*Those whites who died were seen as helping black people.*

Coz you know the ol saying _"The only thing worse than a n*gger is a n*gger lova"_

Whites supremacists want a system were they can kill any black man, women or child, at any time and say _"I fired for my life"_ and the system will have his back

That's the goal

That why Kyle could walk up to police fully armed and them not be bothered by him one bit because he was deputized by the police to do their dirty work.

And lets be clear black people were the first people to put his name out there because they stalled on releasing his name so could they delete all his social media

This is the precedent that they want to set but that precedent can go both ways, meaning if they want to kill black people, then we have the right to respond with maxium retaliation too.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, because Cannibalism and Nuclear Waste Dumps are facts.
> 
> If I were to dump nuclear waste, the last place I'd do it in Somalia where Al Qaeda could convert it into dirty bombs.


Maybe you go do some research about what America has done in Somalia before you run your white mouth..

We purposefully kept them without a government.

Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos​Since 1990, there has been no government in Somalia. The country is in the hands of warlords. European and Asiatic ships took advantage of this chaotic situation and fished along the Somali coast without a license or respect for elementary rules. They did not observe the quotas in force in their own country to protect the species and they used fishing techniques –even bombs!- that created huge damages to the wealth of the Somali seas.

That’s not all! Taking also advantage of this lack of any political authority, European companies, with the help of the mafia, dumped nuclear wastes offshore Somali coasts. Europe knew of this but turned a blind eye as that solution presented a practical and economical advantage for the nuclear waste management. Yet, the 2005 Tsunami brought a big part of these wastes into the Somali lands. Unfamiliar diseases appeared for the first time among the population. This is the context in which the piracy mainly developed. Somali fishermen, who had primitive fishing techniques, were no more able to work. So they decided to protect themselves and their seas. This is exactly what the United States did during the civilian war against the British (1756-1763): with no naval forces, President George Washington made a deal with pirates to protect the wealth of the American seas.   

*No Somali state for almost twenty years! How is that possible?*

This is the result of an American strategy. 









						Somalia: How Colonial Powers drove a Country into Chaos - Global Research
					

Somalia had every reason to succeed: an advantageous geographical situation, oil, ores and only one religion and one language for the whole territory; a rare phenomenon in Africa.  Somalia could have been a great power in the region. But the reality is completely different: famine, wars...




					www.globalresearch.ca
				




The US Role in Somalia's Calamity​
US policy not only has displayed a callous disregard for the basic human rights of Somalis, but it has failed on its own terms, breeding the very extremism it sought to eliminate. Drawing on widespread hostility to the Ethiopian intervention and resentment of the abuses, insurgents loosely grouped under the banner of a group called Al-Shabaab ("youth") have become the most powerful military force on the ground. Al-Shabaab's leaders preach a kind of Islamist extremism that had never managed to take root in Somalia before the nightmare of the last two years. Meanwhile attacks at sea by Somali pirates have grown, unchecked, a product of the lawless chaos that prevails on land. Ethiopia says its battered military will soon withdraw, leaving US policymakers desperate to empower relatively moderate Somali opposition leaders to fill the vacuum.





						The US Role in Somalia's Calamity
					






					www.hrw.org
				




These policies have created the conditions there today. Now I'm sure you try that it was in the past stuff while simultaneously understanding how 9-11 impacts America now, because excuses used to deny are all you have. Whites like you called blacks crazy for saying that the government injected black men with syphillis.


----------



## IM2

JoeB131 said:


> How many black people are killed by police every year.
> Then subtract from that anyone stupid enough to go after a cop with a gun or a knife.
> 
> Okay. Good. Have that number.
> 
> Now how many black folks are killed by gangbangers every year?
> 
> Now, tell me, which number is larger.  So why are you getting upset about the smaller number?



No, I won't do that since whiites can fight police and live. I am upset about both numbers but the number that upsets me the most is the 270,000 plus blacks who die from stress induced hypertension caused by white racism. And while you ask your bigoted queston, ask yourself this one?

How many whites are killing themselves?

Now how many black folks are killed by gangbangers every year?

Now, tell me, which number is larger.  So why are you getting upset about the smaller number?

You talk about money spent on poverty. A lot of that money goes to poor rural white communities. They still exist too, but your bigotry has you reciting the right wing mumbo jumbo as if all that money is going to blacks.

Joe, you don't have the first clue but you have an opinion. Try getting an informed opinion.


----------



## IM2

*"I'll take the most corrupt cop over the most honest gangbanger any day."*

And here we see the cognitive dissonance in some white people. You have a thug wearing a uniform abusing the law but is protected by the laws he is abusing and that is supposed to be better than a gang member who is in a gang mainly because of lack of resources in their community who is not protected and will go to prison if he is caught committing a crime. The corrupt cop will get paid leave and reinstatement then go on to commit more crime.

And this is who Joe prefers.


----------



## JoeB131

Paul Essien said:


> And who should never have been cops ? And what's the criteria for them being a cop ?



Well, to start with, I shouldn't be a cop.  I'd probably put a serious beat down on the first punk who mouthed off to me.   But I recognize I don't have the patience for fools you probably need to be an effective police officer.  



Paul Essien said:


> And how is it judged if someone is burnt out ?



Poor performance, making bad decisions.   Same way you do in the civilian world if you ever held down a job.



Paul Essien said:


> The reason Timonty Loehmann killed Tamir Rice is because he's a white supremacist and understands the system of white supremacy and he knew in this system he could (_as long as he get's his lie straight_) get away with it



Do you have any evidence of that? 



Paul Essien said:


> That's why he told the lies after Tamir was shot. For instance saying Tamir was with a group of guys, he was told to drop the gun 3 times, he was pointing the gun at others when he was shot.



I've read nearly everything on this case, and never heard anyone claim any such thing.  Considering you make such crazy claims as "Kyle drove 200 miles" and "Tamir was 7", I really am not sure I can take much of anything that you say at face 



Paul Essien said:


> Timothy Loehmann started shooting *2 seconds* after he got out of his patrol car.
> 
> _And I'm pretty sure you know this_
> 
> But yet this is a guy you want blk ppl to feel sorry for because of relationship break up



No, I don't expect anyone to "feel sorry" for him. He made a terrible mistake and he wasn't held to account for it. 



Paul Essien said:


> With a history like Timonty Loehmann has under his belt, I can see why Cleveland goons hired him -- *HE FITS RIGHT IN.*


The only history he had was another department fired him for being emotionally immature.  That's it. 



Paul Essien said:


> He benefitted from being white.
> 
> Kalief Browder and Kyle Rittenhouse.
> 
> Both were 17 when arrested.
> 
> Guess which one was arrested for allegedly stealing a backpack and which was arrested for murdering 2 people.
> 
> Guess which one was released on bond and which spent 3 years on Rikers Island without a trial.



So the question I would have is why didn't anyone care enough about Kalief Browder to get him bail?  Or a better lawyer.   Well, drilling down a little deeper, Browder couldn't get a bail bondsman to give him a bail bond because he previously violated probation on a previous charge.  OR that he didn't just steal a backpack, he beat up the guy he took it from.  So apparently, no one really cared this much about this kid to get him out of jail.  

For  Rittenhouse, um yeah, he became a caus celebre for the gun fetishists. 



Paul Essien said:


> The white supremacist Judge Schroeder acted as Kyle's defense attorney from day one. That's why Kyle is out having a ticker tape parade with white supremacist ever since



No argument.  The judge gave Rittenhouse a lot of favorable rulings, including barring any mention of his association with the Proud Boys, or the video where he says he wishes he had a gun to shoot someone running from a CVS, or the video of him beating up a 14 year old girl.  



Paul Essien said:


> Let's imagine that white folks were out demonstrating about something, and some of them were tearing shit up, and then let's imagine a 17 year old Black guy from the neighboring state were to come to the scene of the protest worried (_rightly or wrongly_) about the possibility of property destruction, and carrying a gun he wasn't supposed to have.



But that's the point, white people don't usually tear shit up.  But if you want to go there, we could talk about the unarmed Trump supporter who was shot by a black DC Capitol Police officer...  



Paul Essien said:


> His goal was to ambush black people but he tried doing it in a cowardly by asking people _"Hey do you want some medical help"_ and that's what led him to the altercation with the two dead white people.
> 
> This case was important to teach the next generation of white supremacists by saying _"Look if you go out there and kill black people we will have your back. But you have to be on the code of white supremacy !!! You can't be out here helping negroes !!!"_



Um, wow, you have the facts wrong again.  

He was attacked by the first guy, Joseph Rosenbaum. (A convicted child molester who had had a long history of mental illness).  He wasn't out there "helping black people".  He was out there because he was nuts, and Rittenhouse putting out a dumpster fire set him off, somehow. 

After he was shot, other people in the crowd attempted to subdue Rittenhouse, including the second guy he shot, Anthony Huber ( convicted of domestic battery and drug use) who hit him with a skateboard.  

Now, again- really do think this was a miscarriage of justice - but it wasn't like we were talking about model citizens. 




Paul Essien said:


> Coz you know the ol saying _"The only thing worse than a n*gger is a n*gger lova"_
> 
> Whites supremacists want a system were they can kill any black man, women or child, at any time and say _"I fired for my life"_ and the system will have his back
> 
> That's the goal
> 
> That why Kyle could walk up to police fully armed and them not be bothered by him one bit because he was deputized by the police to do their dirty work.
> 
> And lets be clear black people were the first people to put his name out there because they stalled on releasing his name so could they delete all his social media
> 
> This is the precedent that they want to set but that precedent can go both ways, meaning if they want to kill black people, then we have the right to respond with maxium retaliation too.



Again, guy, it seems like the longer you go with a post, the crazier you get.


----------



## JoeB131

IM2 said:


> Maybe you go do some research about what America has done in Somalia before you run your white mouth..
> 
> We purposefully kept them without a government.



Wow?  Really?  Because it seems like we went in there to help and they just shot at us for our trouble....  But hey, if "blame whitey" is your default setting, I guess that works. I'd blame all the warlords who toppled the legit government in 1990 and let hundreds of thousands of Somalis starve to death. 



IM2 said:


> No, I won't do that since whiites can fight police and live. I am upset about both numbers but the number that upsets me the most is the 270,000 plus blacks who die from stress induced hypertension caused by white racism. And while you ask your bigoted queston, ask yourself this one?


Dude, most people who fight police end up living to tell the tale.  The police make 10,000,000 arrests a year.  Only 1000 of those involve lethal use of force. Most of those were because some idiot pulled a gun or a knife on a cop. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes! 




IM2 said:


> How many whites are killing themselves?
> 
> Now how many black folks are killed by gangbangers every year?
> 
> Now, tell me, which number is larger. So why are you getting upset about the smaller number?



Um, that was kind of a dumb analogy.  I don't know why most people commit suicide.  I think we need to do a much better job in treating mental health in this country.  

But gangbangers have overrun our streets, and they are killing a LOT more people than the bad cops do. 



IM2 said:


> You talk about money spent on poverty. A lot of that money goes to poor rural white communities. They still exist too, but your bigotry has you reciting the right wing mumbo jumbo as if all that money is going to blacks.
> 
> Joe, you don't have the first clue but you have an opinion. Try getting an informed opinion.



Uh, guy, the welfare state has not helped any poor communities.... Kind of time to try something better.  Maybe not rewarding bad behavior would be a good start. 



IM2 said:


> And here we see the cognitive dissonance in some white people. You have a thug wearing a uniform abusing the law but is protected by the laws he is abusing and that is supposed to be better than a gang member who is in a gang mainly because of lack of resources in their community who is not protected and will go to prison if he is caught committing a crime. The corrupt cop will get paid leave and reinstatement then go on to commit more crime.



A couple of things....   If I'm the victim of a crime, I don't want a social worker to rescue me, I want someone who can put some hurt on the bad guy.  As a wise man said, 






We expect the police to enforce order with violence.  That's why we give them guns and tasers and clubs....  If they use excessive force, yup, hold them accountable. 

On the other hand, there is ABSOLUTELY ZERO excuse for gangs to exist.  Let's leave aside the thousands of people they kill every year (most of them black and brown).  There's also the drugs, the theft, the crime they pour into those communities.  

Again, I'm seeing a lot of misdirected anger...


----------



## Paul Essien

*COWARDS*

40% of the city’s budget goes to these cowards and they were afraid to engage an 18-year old untrained shooter who was murdering 19 babies and 2 teachers. The white and non blk Police Officers had AR-15 rifles and Body armor & they were still scared to save those children.    

*Cowards With Every Fibre Of Their Beings*

And it doesn't need be said that all the police officers were white and non black.....because they were.


I still don’t believe this timeline. I’m going with that 90 minutes that an insider quoted off record


----------



## MizMolly

JoeB131 said:


> Who supported that? I was critical of the police in ALL those incidents.  Two of those officers went to prison.   The rest lost their jobs and will never work in Law Enforcement again.
> 
> Oh, also Tamir Rice was 12 yeas old, was 5'8" tall and weighed 180 lbs.    That's how often I discussed this with Ray from Cleveland, I didn't even have to look that up.  It would be nice if you got your facts right before you go off on rants.
> 
> Now, on the subject of Rice, the proximate cause of that problem was that the officer who shot him was fired from a suburban police department, but hired by Cleveland, which was so desperate for cops they weren't really checking resumes at that point.  The ironic thing in that in vilifying cops, you've made it less likely good people will want to go into that career.  Lightfoot has lowered the standards for new cops in Chicago, and I'm sure that will turn out well.
> 
> 
> 
> The gunman entered the school at 11:40, and the shooting was over by 11:44.  The rest was a standoff until the cops shot him.  The cops had to evacuate students and staff, and contain parents outside the school.   Not saying this was good police work, it probably wasn't. It was a small town police department that probably didn't have the training to deal with a situation like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Paul.
> 
> Rittenhouse went free because the people he shot attacked him.  I think it was a shitty decision because they ignored everything Rittenhouse did to provoke the situation and only focused on the moments of the shooting.
> 
> You guys spent two years demonizing the police, and wonder why they aren't keen to engage?


Blacks want to defund cops but complain when they don’t do their best. If they get defunded, they will do even less.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> No, I won't do that since whiites can fight police and live. I am upset about both numbers but the number that upsets me the most is the 270,000 plus blacks who die from stress induced hypertension caused by white racism. And while you ask your bigoted queston, ask yourself this one?
> 
> How many whites are killing themselves?
> 
> Now how many black folks are killed by gangbangers every year?
> 
> Now, tell me, which number is larger.  So why are you getting upset about the smaller number?
> 
> You talk about money spent on poverty. A lot of that money goes to poor rural white communities. They still exist too, but your bigotry has you reciting the right wing mumbo jumbo as if all that money is going to blacks.
> 
> Joe, you don't have the first clue but you have an opinion. Try getting an informed opinion.


Killing yourself is not physically harming others. No comparison. Bullshit on stress killing blacks because of racism.  You are the one more upset that fewer cops kill blacks than the gangbangers do. By the way, not all blacks stopped by cops are killed and cops do kill whites. Don’t be a criminal, you most probably will live longer, white or black.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Thread is closed.  Wandering around topics so often it can't be kept on topic.  Probably should have closed 2000 posts ago. 

Also the flaming and profanity dont jive with the recent change of the Race forum to Zone1 "civil debate" rules. *


----------

